# Polène handbags



## iluvbagsnshoes

I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum. 
I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?


----------



## Mariapia

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum.
> I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?
> View attachment 3751656


I don't but I love their bags. They are made in Europe, prices are very reasonable.
The bag in the picture looks awesome.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Mariapia said:


> I don't but I love their bags. They are made in Europe, prices are very reasonable.
> The bag in the picture looks awesome.[emoji813][emoji813]


Hi, have you ever bought anything from them? That bag looks gorgeous! What'a the price range usually? Thank you. I just came across this post and saw this bag - it has a luxury look!


----------



## Mariapia

Pursedesbenz said:


> Hi, have you ever bought anything from them? That bag looks gorgeous! What'a the price range usually? Thank you. I just came across this post and saw this bag - it has a luxury look!


The bag in the picture is called the Numéro 1. It's made in Spain. It costs €330.
They also have the Numéro 3 which looks like the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag. €350.
I saw them on their website. I am interested in both bags though I don't own one yet....

www.polene-paris.com


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pursedesbenz said:


> Hi, have you ever bought anything from them? That bag looks gorgeous! What'a the price range usually? Thank you. I just came across this post and saw this bag - it has a luxury look!





Mariapia said:


> The bag in the picture is called the Numéro 1. It's made in Spain. It costs €330.
> They also have the Numéro 3 which looks like the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag. €350.
> I saw them on their website. I am interested in both bags though I don't own one yet....
> 
> www.polene-paris.com



The one pictured is 330 Euros, as Mariapia said, so about $375. I'm not sure about shipping/customs. I plan to order one very soon, probably the color pictured. I would love to hear from anyone who owns this brand or this bag to see about quality. It looks a bit like the Lancel Charlie bag, which I also love but is much more expensive.


----------



## bernz84

I read about this line from a blogger (I'd need to look for it); I stumbled upon it by accident while looking for Everlane product reviews.  From what I remember of what she said, the quality is decent, especially for the price point. If I find it I'll link it. She had the Numero Un bag; I just remembered it because like you, it reminded me of Lancel but much cheaper.


----------



## Mariapia

bernz84 said:


> I read about this line from a blogger (I'd need to look for it); I stumbled upon it by accident while looking for Everlane product reviews.  From what I remember of what she said, the quality is decent, especially for the price point. If I find it I'll link it. She had the Numero Un bag; I just remembered it because like you, it reminded me of Lancel but much cheaper.





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The one pictured is 330 Euros, as Mariapia said, so about $375. I'm not sure about shipping/customs. I plan to order one very soon, probably the color pictured. I would love to hear from anyone who owns this brand or this bag to see about quality. It looks a bit like the Lancel Charlie bag, which I also love but is much more expensive.


Yes, ladies, It looks like the Lancel Charlie bag..
Anyway, there are lots of bloggers who talk about Poléne.
The bags are reasonably priced because you can only find them on line which reduces the cost of course....


----------



## bernz84

Mariapia said:


> Yes, ladies, It looks like the Lancel Charlie bag..
> Anyway, there are lots of bloggers who talk about Poléne.
> The bags are reasonably priced because you can only find them on line which reduces the cost of course....


I think I'll start following this brand; I hope they expand their line of products. I would love to have a mini version of the Numero Un bag to use as a cute evening/errands bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Deux looks like a great casual/everyday bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've liked these bad for a while. I thought I had seen them mentioned on TPF(?). 

I like these better than the Lancel. The bag has more personality. And the flap is adorable too. @iluvbagsnshoes - the burgundy is truly gorgeous!!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Sparkletastic said:


> I've liked these bad for a while. I thought I had seen them mentioned on TPF(?).
> 
> I like these better than the Lancel. The bag has more personality. And the flap is adorable too. @iluvbagsnshoes - the burgundy is truly gorgeous!!!


Agreed! Aside from the price and not being able to see one in person, I was concerned that the Lancel bag would get droopy as soon as you put something in it. This one looks more structured. I still haven't pulled the trigger as I'm waiting for some of my bags to sell!


----------



## Sparkletastic

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Agreed! Aside from the price and not being able to see one in person, I was concerned that the Lancel bag would get droopy as soon as you put something in it. This one looks more structured. I still haven't pulled the trigger as I'm waiting for some of my bags to sell!


Please post photos and a review when you do get one!


----------



## ipsum

I was seriously thinking of buying No. 1 but opted for Ferragamo. I found rave reviews (in French) only but I guess most of them were gifted to bloggers when they launched their brand.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ipsum said:


> I was seriously thinking of buying No. 1 but opted for Ferragamo. I found rave reviews (in French) only but I guess most of them were gifted to bloggers when they launched their brand.


I have a Ferragamo Sofia as well- it's clear that I like this shape! I was hoping that someone on this site had one and could give a review, but everything I've heard/read so far has been positive. Someone did post about the No. 1 on purseblog- a recent thread about what bag they would get if they had $3. She loved it.


----------



## ipsum

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Someone did post about the No. 1 on purseblog- a recent thread about what bag they would get if they had $3. She loved it.



Could you share the link to the post? I am curious but I cant find the post. Thanks!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ipsum said:


> Could you share the link to the post? I am curious but I cant find the post. Thanks!


http://www.purseblog.com/purseblog-asks/purseblog-asks-3000-bag-buy/
In the comments


----------



## Narcotic

I'm so, so curious about Polène (which means pollen in French... so cute!) 

The Numéro Un looks like the ideal size day bag (not too heavy),  made in Western Europe, leather, a completely swoonworthy shape, and at 330 euros it's basically luxury at Coach-level prices.  

However, why aren't there images of the interior of the bag on the website?  The closest I could find is this one from the French blog etsiwelinty:





...which looks like the folds of the bag seen from the outside are held together by snaps.  I wonder how much fits inside...


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Bump!
I have resisted buying the Numero Un so far. I told myself that if they came out with a great green I would go for it.
Does anyone have this bag yet? I try not to buy bags I've never seen in real life, because it's hard to judge the weight and functionality.
The green is so wonderful, and I've been waiting for the perfect green bag for ages.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Update: I just ordered the green!!


----------



## barbee

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Update: I just ordered the green!!


Please give us a detailed "look-see" when you receive it!  It appears to be a super bag for the price.  I would like to know how it closes--is it difficult?  How do you like the size?  The green is a beautiful color.   Can't wait to see.  I had hoped to visit the shop while is Paris this summer, but just didn't have the opportunity.


----------



## Robby

I have one in black. It fits in surprisingly much, it's not heavy and just looks great.


----------



## lovingmybags

Oh wait!!  Shoot I've just figured out how to navigate through their e-shop.  This forum and y'all are just so dangerous for me!


----------



## lovingmybags

Narcotic said:


> However, why aren't there images of the interior of the bag on the website?



They have an inside picture for the green-colored version!  Looks like such a nice bag, that I may have to buy one and see it in real-life.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

barbee said:


> Please give us a detailed "look-see" when you receive it!  It appears to be a super bag for the price.  I would like to know how it closes--is it difficult?  How do you like the size?  The green is a beautiful color.   Can't wait to see.  I had hoped to visit the shop while is Paris this summer, but just didn't have the opportunity.



Will do!!



Robby said:


> I have one in black. It fits in surprisingly much, it's not heavy and just looks great.


I am glad to hear it's not heavy- I just returned a different bag I had ordered online- Graf and Lantz Frankie Tote- SO gorgeous but SO heavy. 

The bag has left France... their estimate said 6 days. Not that I'm impatient or anything...


----------



## AubreyQumaah

They mention that there are two flat pockets and a zip pocket inside the bag. I have searched so many sites for a picture of the inside of the bag or a review but nothing!! Its as if the whoever has bought this purse has an unspoken code of not revealing hows it inside!

They have updated with a picture of the inside of the bag -TRIO VERT (green one) but I cant really see two flat pockets inside!


----------



## AubreyQumaah

Robby said:


> I have one in black. It fits in surprisingly much, it's not heavy and just looks great.


Please, a picture of the inside if you can


----------



## Robby

Yes, I like to do that. But only on the weekend.


----------



## lovingmybags

Did they just add more colors for the monochrome Numero Un?  And here I thought I knew which one I wanted...oh decisions decisions...


----------



## lovingmybags

AubreyQumaah said:


> They mention that there are two flat pockets and a zip pocket inside the bag. I have searched so many sites for a picture of the inside of the bag or a review but nothing!! Its as if the whoever has bought this purse has an unspoken code of not revealing hows it inside!
> 
> They have updated with a picture of the inside of the bag -TRIO VERT (green one) but I cant really see two flat pockets inside!



The new monochrome grey color shows a pic with the two flat pockets inside!!


----------



## Robby

Hello my dears,
Enclosed the picture we promised. It was unfortunately too dark, but hopefully you can see the interior layout.


----------



## Robby

the two other pictures are unfortunately even worse


----------



## soramillay

Robby said:


> Hello my dears,
> Enclosed the picture we promised. It was unfortunately too dark, but hopefully you can see the interior layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876987
> View attachment 3876989


Your bag is gorgeous, thanks for sharing the photos with us! I like the studded strap, does it come with the bag? I hope they will have a sale sometime in the future, would love to order one.


----------



## Robby

No, that's a studded by Michael Kors. I like that, that no logo of MK is on it ...


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Mine came this week! Shipping was actually very fast- I ordered Thursday afternoon and it arrived Wednesday. I wasn't home for delivery so I went to pick it up the next day. First impression- it's smaller than I anticipated, but so well made and gorgeous! I'll try to get some pictures up later today!


----------



## Narcotic

Thanks for the updates, everyone!  And thanks for the head's up that there's even more interior shots on the website now... 

A question, for those who have their No. 1 bags already: How difficult/fussy is the closure?  Does it have to be closed when the bag hands off the shoulder strap, or can you leave it loose?  And how easily do the interior snaps come apart (not too much, I hope!)

I also love that the leather is full-grain.  I think they'll age quite nicely.


----------



## barbee

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Mine came this week! Shipping was actually very fast- I ordered Thursday afternoon and it arrived Wednesday. I wasn't home for delivery so I went to pick it up the next day. First impression- it's smaller than I anticipated, but so well made and gorgeous! I'll try to get some pictures up later today!


Yes, please give us pics.  I would like to know about the closure also.  I don't quite understand how it works.  I'm surprised you thought it smaller than expected--its seems quite large from pictures on the website.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

barbee said:


> Yes, please give us pics.  I would like to know about the closure also.  I don't quite understand how it works.  I'm surprised you thought it smaller than expected--its seems quite large from pictures on the website.


My app isn't letting me add pictures- I think later today I can take pictures to upload here. I carried it yesterday and it's great! I still feel it's smaller than I expected- about the same size as my medium Ferragamo Sofia.


----------



## barbee

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> My app isn't letting me add pictures- I think later today I can take pictures to upload here. I carried it yesterday and it's great! I still feel it's smaller than I expected- about the same size as my medium Ferragamo Sofia.


We are still waiting on modeling pics...


----------



## pnsdreamz

Mariapia said:


> The bag in the picture is called the Numéro 1. It's made in Spain. It costs €330.
> They also have the Numéro 3 which looks like the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag. €350.
> I saw them on their website. I am interested in both bags though I don't own one yet....
> 
> www.polene-paris.com


Is this the only place to buy these bags? 
I’m in love the numero un. All colours are beautiful and I can’t decide which one to buy


----------



## Mariapia

pnsdreamz said:


> Is this the only place to buy these bags?
> I’m in love the numero un. All colours are beautiful and I can’t decide which one to buy


Yes, pnsdreamz. On their website, Polène explains that selling their bags through  their eshop enables them to maintain the best prices.


----------



## Tahlagrace

Just bumping this thread, does anyone have a Polyene bag that could post photos or update on how their bag is holding up? I'm interested in getting one but haven't seen many reviews outside of the blogger realm.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Three looks very pretty!


----------



## ava1234

There is now an unboxing video on youtube for the Numero Un in Trio Camel. The closure and snaps are shown. Really nice bag and the price point is good for the quality. The leather is a step lower than Mulberry but I am not an expert. My Mulberry Lily is nicer softer leather and the interior is suede where as the Polene is fabric lined. The snaps seem unusual but the shape they create is gorgeous and the size is super versatile. I'm a huge fan.


----------



## barbee

ava1234 said:


> There is now an unboxing video on youtube for the Numero Un in Trio Camel. The closure and snaps are shown. Really nice bag and the price point is good for the quality. The leather is a step lower than Mulberry but I am not an expert. My Mulberry Lily is nicer softer leather and the interior is suede where as the Polene is fabric lined. The snaps seem unusual but the shape they create is gorgeous and the size is super versatile. I'm a huge fan.


Thanks for mentioning the youtube video.  I wish there had been some dialog on the real. At least I understand the closure now, on the bag.


----------



## ava1234

There is dialog on the unboxing now.


----------



## ava1234

A review on the Numero Un Polene bag is on Youtube now.  Someone asked if you need to close the flap everytime. You don't need to, it does not flop open when undone.


----------



## Pagan

While I'm very happy with my collection, I've been open to a red bag for some time but didn't want to drop $3k on some of the usual suspects. I just ordered the Sac Numero Un in red; I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## barbee

Pagan said:


> While I'm very happy with my collection, I've been open to a red bag for some time but didn't want to drop $3k on some of the usual suspects. I just ordered the Sac Numero Un in red; I'll post pics when it arrives.


Are you in the US? I would be curious as to shipping costs.  And, of course, modeling pics!


----------



## Pagan

barbee said:


> Are you in the US? I would be curious as to shipping costs.  And, of course, modeling pics!


No, I'm in Canada. The shipping cost is 20 euros; I'd guess it would be the same to the US. I don't do modelling shots, but I can take a couple against other bags for scale.


----------



## barbee

The shipping sounds reasonable.  I would also love to see a pic with the bag loaded, to get an idea of how much it holds.  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ava1234

barbee said:


> The shipping sounds reasonable.  I would also love to see a pic with the bag loaded, to get an idea of how much it holds.  Thanks!!!!!


If you do a search of Polene Paris Numero Un Bag Review, there is a youtube video review showing what you can fit in the bag.


----------



## Miats

Pagan said:


> No, I'm in Canada. The shipping cost is 20 euros; I'd guess it would be the same to the US. I don't do modelling shots, but I can take a couple against other bags for scale.


I am in Canada as well, really like this bag, do you mind me asking what the duties are like. Whith exchange rate and shipping I hope it’s not more that 700. Is looks luxurious and not every one has it. Thank you


----------



## Pagan

Miats said:


> I am in Canada as well, really like this bag, do you mind me asking what the duties are like. Whith exchange rate and shipping I hope it’s not more that 700. Is looks luxurious and not every one has it. Thank you


Sure. It cleared Customs on Thursday, so I should get it early this week. I think it should be less than $700; one of the youtube videos said that duties/fees were about $100 and the Canadian cost of the bag and shipping on my credit card was about $560.


----------



## Pagan

My bag arrived yesterday. I haven't taken pictures yet because it was too dark when I got home from work, and it's a very dull day today. Duties were very reasonable; I only paid 13% HST for the Canadian value of the bag (they used a more favourable exchange rate than my credit card company) plus $10 handling. Total cost: $330 euros plus 20 euros shipping = $560 Canadian (bag and shipping) plus $75 duties and fees = $635 all in.

The leather is a bit different than I had expected, but I'm quickly warming up to it. One of the youtube posters said the same thing, and I get it. The leather is full-grain, thick and chewy. It just isn't soft or buttery and it's matte. I think if it was softer, it wouldn't hold the distinctive shape over time and that wouldn't be a good thing. It's not stiff either; you can easily move it in your hand without it feeling like it's going to crack or anything. But its thickness makes it stiffer. I wasn't sure how I felt about that yesterday, but after carrying it a bit last night and looking at it again today, I really like it. It's the right leather for the bag, if that makes sense. I just wouldn't want it for a slouchier bag.

My first reactions:
1) Love the shape
2) Love the colour
3) Love that the strap can be converted from crossbody to shoulder
4) Handle too short for arm carry - I like to hand carry so not an issue
5) Not sure I love that the strap doesn't clip on; it's threaded through a d-ring and you adjust the size by pushing a metal ball in the strap through the hole of your choosing. I like that there are two handle 'sleeves' for each side; one to hold the strap folded at the bottom and one at the top. Ok if you get it to a length you like (I have), but not as quick to convert lengths as some.
6) Leather is thick and stiffer than what I'd expected, but I'm warming up to it already
7) Bag is well made and well designed; the snaps are in just the right place to create the folds I like so much, but can be easily undone so that there's a wide opening to the bag. I don't need to do that to get things in or out, but I could if I wanted to.

There's an inner zipped pocket and a double inside pocket. One side is bigger than the other; the smaller side holds my iPhone X like a glove (standing up). There's an outer back pocket, but it's not big enough for a phone. Would be a good spot for a transit card. My passport also fits well (just right, really) into it.

The purse is generously sized and very deep. I put in my cosmetics case, a Coach trifold wallet, another catch-all pouch, two key cases and my headphones case and I still had lots of room. The top half was entirely empty. No Jenga required.

I really wanted to buy a red bag in Paris when we were there in October celebrating our 25th anniversary. This is that bag. I love red, my husband always buys me the red version of an item if it exists, it's the colour of love from the city of love and I'll always associate it with that trip even though I got it later, so I don't regret the bag. I've ordered souvenirs before when I got home from a trip, so it doesn't bother me that it came later. I like that it's from a small French company and that's there's a single storefront in Paris. All good.

First visceral reaction: I like it a lot and am glad I bought it. At first I wasn't sure about the leather and thought I might not order from this company again, but I'm already changing my mind about that. I think this is a bag I will fall more in love with over time.

Pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Pagan

A quick addition; the website suggests conditioning the bags 2-3 times a year. I don't know if it's the matte finish, but I felt like the surface of the bag could benefit from a light conditioning, so I used a little Lexol conditioner on it after doing a test on the inside of the flap. The leather absorbed the conditioner quickly, although I didn't use much. No colour came off the bag at all. I think the bag might have been just a little dry. I left it an hour or so, then went back and gave it a bit more. I'm not sure if it's in my mind, but the surface feels slightly softer now and while still matte, there's a faint glow to the leather. I probably should have taken before/after pics, but the difference is so subtle that I don't think it would have shown. The leather has a slightly bumpy (for lack of a better word) texture that isn't going to get buttery, but I do think the conditioning was helpful.


----------



## Miats

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3992413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick addition; the website suggests conditioning the bags 2-3 times a year. I don't know if it's the matte finish, but I felt like the surface of the bag could benefit from a light conditioning, so I used a little Lexol conditioner on it after doing a test on the inside of the flap. The leather absorbed the conditioner quickly, although I didn't use much. No colour came off the bag at all. I think the bag might have been just a little dry. I left it an hour or so, then went back and gave it a bit more. I'm not sure if it's in my mind, but the surface feels slightly softer now and while still matte, there's a faint glow to the leather. I probably should have taken before/after pics, but the difference is so subtle that I don't think it would have shown. The leather has a slightly bumpy (for lack of a better word) texture that isn't going to get buttery, but I do think the conditioning was helpful.


I am glad you are liking the bag. The colour is gorgeous by the way. Happy 25th anniversary.


----------



## barbee

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3992413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick addition; the website suggests conditioning the bags 2-3 times a year. I don't know if it's the matte finish, but I felt like the surface of the bag could benefit from a light conditioning, so I used a little Lexol conditioner on it after doing a test on the inside of the flap. The leather absorbed the conditioner quickly, although I didn't use much. No colour came off the bag at all. I think the bag might have been just a little dry. I left it an hour or so, then went back and gave it a bit more. I'm not sure if it's in my mind, but the surface feels slightly softer now and while still matte, there's a faint glow to the leather. I probably should have taken before/after pics, but the difference is so subtle that I don't think it would have shown. The leather has a slightly bumpy (for lack of a better word) texture that isn't going to get buttery, but I do think the conditioning was helpful.


It sure looks like one beautiful bag!  So glad you love it. Also, thank you for the detailed report.  I hope to have one in the future!


----------



## carterazo

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3992413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick addition; the website suggests conditioning the bags 2-3 times a year. I don't know if it's the matte finish, but I felt like the surface of the bag could benefit from a light conditioning, so I used a little Lexol conditioner on it after doing a test on the inside of the flap. The leather absorbed the conditioner quickly, although I didn't use much. No colour came off the bag at all. I think the bag might have been just a little dry. I left it an hour or so, then went back and gave it a bit more. I'm not sure if it's in my mind, but the surface feels slightly softer now and while still matte, there's a faint glow to the leather. I probably should have taken before/after pics, but the difference is so subtle that I don't think it would have shown. The leather has a slightly bumpy (for lack of a better word) texture that isn't going to get buttery, but I do think the conditioning was helpful.


What a lovely bag - and gorgeous color too! [emoji7] 
Congrats!


----------



## Pagan

For those who asked, here are pics of what fits inside and the inner pockets.

The bag isn’t full with the items I have inside. I took pictures with the front and side snaps open, then the side snaps closed, then all snaps closed.

I wouldn’t use my Neverfull pochette in this bag as a carry all. I just put it in to show that a pouch will easily fit.


----------



## Pagan

Duplicate post.


----------



## Pagan

Finally pics of the packaging, dust bag and front/back/side pics. I’ll stop spamming the thread now, but I know there aren’t a lot of pictures of these bags available.


----------



## Pessie

These pictures are great, really helpful, thank you.  It's a very beautiful bag


----------



## laguna1

Love the classic understated style of these bags.  I saw Louise Roe had one and it was gorgeous.


----------



## can_do_mom

Beautiful bag!  The size looks very versatile.


----------



## lovingmybags

Love the review and pictures!  The colors all look so nice on the website; can't seem to narrow it down to just one!


----------



## can_do_mom

I saw in Instagram that they are introducing a new style.  They showed it in pink and instead of leather, the "clasp" (for lack of a better term) was gold and the chain was gold.  It was very attractive.  Not sure when they will begin selling that style.


----------



## Satcheldoll

can_do_mom said:


> I saw in Instagram that they are introducing a new style.  They showed it in pink and instead of leather, the "clasp" (for lack of a better term) was gold and the chain was gold.  It was very attractive.  Not sure when they will begin selling that style.


I had to go look. I really like this new version!


----------



## can_do_mom

Satcheldoll said:


> I had to go look. I really like this new version!


I know, it's very tempting!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Attaching a photo here - I think this Un Mini is even cuter than the original Un!


----------



## obscurity7

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Attaching a photo here - I think this Un Mini is even cuter than the original Un!


The color is a bit too precious for me, but the shape is amazing!  Really excited to see more!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Satcheldoll said:


> I had to go look. I really like this new version!


ooo +1
I like the smaller size!


----------



## lara0112

can_do_mom said:


> I saw in Instagram that they are introducing a new style.  They showed it in pink and instead of leather, the "clasp" (for lack of a better term) was gold and the chain was gold.  It was very attractive.  Not sure when they will begin selling that style.



pre-order starting mid April according to their Instagram page - colours, price etc to be revealed then. it is funny bec I mailed them a couple of months ago asking whether they had a smaller version of the Numero Un and they never responded - makes sense now since they were already working on it...


----------



## lara0112

Pagan said:


> Finally pics of the packaging, dust bag and front/back/side pics. I’ll stop spamming the thread now, but I know there aren’t a lot of pictures of these bags available.



thanks a lot for your indepth review - I am planning to get the same style and leather as you but in black - the leather (matte etc) reminds me of H Fjord, which is very durable - your review makes me even more excited about this bag. I found the brand through Louise Roe's review and it has been a long time since a unique looking bag of decent quality made in acceptable circumstances has been brought to the market - 

so Polene, I really appreciate what you are doing!


----------



## Pagan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Attaching a photo here - I think this Un Mini is even cuter than the original Un!


Yup. As soon as I saw it I knew it would be mine. So much for my ban.


----------



## Pagan

lara0112 said:


> pre-order starting mid April according to their Instagram page - colours, price etc to be revealed then. it is funny bec I mailed them a couple of months ago asking whether they had a smaller version of the Numero Un and they never responded - makes sense now since they were already working on it...


The funny thing is I told them that if they made a small soft pink version I'd be back. LOL


----------



## lovingmybags

Anyone have a Numero Un with the suede flap?  Wondering if it'll be too delicate...Can't decide between that and one of the monochrome pebbled leathers!


----------



## lara0112

Pagan said:


> The funny thing is I told them that if they made a small soft pink version I'd be back. LOL



LOL - well, they might well be listening to their customer feedback?? I hope to see the small one in black...


----------



## Pagan

lara0112 said:


> LOL - well, they might well be listening to their customer feedback?? I hope to see the small one in black...


I’m sure it will come in a range of colours. The regular size is a biggish bag. I like that, but I’m sure it would be too big for some.

It’s fun to find a small brand where it’s a family or couple behind it and not a faceless corporation. I like supporting small businesses. I really love the bag I bought from Leo & Violette as well. The leather is divine.


----------



## obscurity7

Pagan said:


> I’m sure it will come in a range of colours. The regular size is a biggish bag. I like that, but I’m sure it would be too big for some.
> 
> It’s fun to find a small brand where it’s a family or couple behind it and not a faceless corporation. I like supporting small businesses. I really love the bag I bought from Leo & Violette as well. The leather is divine.


I'd be curious to see if the chain strap is removable (I love the bag, HATE chain straps).  And you folks seriously need to stop with the Leo & Violette plugs.  I'm desperately resisting temptation on le sac Elegant.


----------



## Pagan

obscurity7 said:


> I'd be curious to see if the chain strap is removable (I love the bag, HATE chain straps).  And you folks seriously need to stop with the Leo & Violette plugs.  I'm desperately resisting temptation on le sac Elegant.


LOL. I haven't seen anyone else wax poetic about Leo & Violette; if there's another thread I missed it.Thankfully, none of the other L&V styles appeal to me. The bucket bag is divine; the smaller version in a light pink would be great too. 

I agree about the chain strap on the Polene; I'm short-waisted, so I really value adjustable straps. I'm also not 100% on the metal front; it's hard to tell from the picture, but it almost looks a bit darker/duller than I'd like.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

lovingmybags said:


> Anyone have a Numero Un with the suede flap?  Wondering if it'll be too delicate...Can't decide between that and one of the monochrome pebbled leathers!


I have the green one that has the suede flap. I wouldn't call it delicate, but I've only carried it a handful of times.


----------



## Mollymegv

lovingmybags said:


> Anyone have a Numero Un with the suede flap?  Wondering if it'll be too delicate...Can't decide between that and one of the monochrome pebbled leathers!


I got the all pebbled leather numerous in in jaune.  It's a great color and the leather seems pretty tough if not as sumptuous as some


Pagan said:


> Finally pics of the packaging, dust bag and front/back/side pics. I’ll stop spamming the thread now, but I know there aren’t a lot of pictures of these bags available.


I got the all pebbled in jaune and it's great, though I agree with you about the leather.   It's not as sumptuous as some other designers.  It does seem tough though like it will resist wear.  One thing I dont like is the closure.  I am in and out of my bags a lot and I find it didfidiffto get the snap closed without using two hands to line it up.   Just my two cents for anyone considering this bag.  Overall great for the price.  I'd love to hear from someone who got the numerous trois as that is pretty tempting too!


----------



## luminosity

I was wondering if this bag is equal to Strathberry, quality wise? This is cheaper than Strathberry. Thanks!

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## maye

Gorgeous bags! Anyone from the US have ordered from their website? I'm curious to know information about duties and shipping. Thanks!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

maye said:


> Gorgeous bags! Anyone from the US have ordered from their website? I'm curious to know information about duties and shipping. Thanks!


I didn't pay any duties, just the flat 20 Euro shipping fee. I think it came out to less than $400, but I can double check.

EDIT: With the exchange rate now, it should be $432 for a Numero Un. Maybe it was lower when I ordered a few months ago. However, I didn't pay any duties or other fees besides shipping.


----------



## lovingmybags

The Numero Mini is on the website!  And black is already out of stock...


----------



## luminosity

Does anybody here own a Strathberry bag as well? I am interested in black Numero Un and would love to purchase one but I like Strathberry as well. Need to choose one between those two.

Thanks! 

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## lara0112

lovingmybags said:


> The Numero Mini is on the website!  And black is already out of stock...


the all grained leather black is still available - they said that this round is a limited edition to 500 pieces (I don't know whether per colour or in total?)

It is a cute bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can't wait to see someone do a post about the mini


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Attaching a photo here - I think this Un Mini is even cuter than the original Un!


OMG!  This is too cute. I want this color in a bag but refuse to spend a lot as I know I won’t wear it a lot. This could be my answer...


----------



## Pagan

Meh; now that I’ve seen more pics, I’ve decided against buying. The chain is only adjustable by knotting it inside. It’s pretty small, and I wouldn’t want lengths of chain inside it.

My ban is intact. I’m feeling bag content right now anyway. I may consider Saint Laurent Sac de Jour this fall in black, but I have two new spring/summer bags I haven’t yet carried and a few old friends I will enjoy rotating through again once the weather changes. I’m good for now.

Looking forward to seeing pics of the bag if anyone pulls the trigger.


----------



## lara0112

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can't wait to see someone do a post about the mini


I bought the all-grained leather in black one, once I have it I will post on here


----------



## ipsum

lara0112 said:


> the all grained leather black is still available - they said that this round is a limited edition to 500 pieces (I don't know whether per colour or in total?)


500 per colour and they will release more batches later when there is enough customers on the waiting lists.


----------



## bernz84

This mini Numero Un is pretty, but one thing that concerns me is the chain. It has a similar chain to the one used with the Furla Mini Metropolis and I've read some people complain that this type of chain is painful to wear after long periods of time. This bag is much bigger than the Mini Metropolis so it makes me wonder how the strap will feel.

I'm also super bummed out at how weak the USD is to the Euro! Argh!!!


----------



## obscurity7

bernz84 said:


> This mini Numero Un is pretty, but one thing that concerns me is the chain. It has a similar chain to the one used with the Furla Mini Metropolis and I've read some people complain that this type of chain is painful to wear after long periods of time. This bag is much bigger than the Mini Metropolis so it makes me wonder how the strap will feel.
> 
> I'm also super bummed out at how weak the USD is to the Euro! Argh!!!


That's my primary concern as well, with the chain.  I was hoping it was removable so it could be replaced with something (less pretty but) more practical.  I am however looking forward to a review from @lara0112 because I have no problem being proven wrong when the bag is so goshdarned pretty!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Hi there,
I consider ordering a Numero Un, but I worry about color transfer (from the bag to white blouses).
Does anybody here have any experience with this?
Any answer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RitaLA

Anyone shipped it to the US?  Wondering how much duties would be.  Just bought a Sezane from Nordstrom so I am curious to see how good it is


----------



## dignatius

Has anybody purchased a Deux from Polene?  If so, how do you like it?


----------



## peachylv

Is the strap removable on the numero un?


----------



## lara0112

peachylv said:


> Is the strap removable on the numero un?


If you have a look at the numero un in grained black leather you can see the back and I believe the strap is removable based on that


----------



## Pagan

peachylv said:


> Is the strap removable on the numero un?


Yes, it is.


----------



## peachylv

lara0112 said:


> If you have a look at the numero un in grained black leather you can see the back and I believe the strap is removable based on that


Thank you!


----------



## peachylv

Pagan said:


> Yes, it is.


Great! That’s good news!  Love this bag!


----------



## ipsum

Any pics taken by forum members?  First batch should be delivered by now.


----------



## lara0112

ipsum said:


> Any pics taken by forum members?  First batch should be delivered by now.


yes it has been delivered but not yet with me - sorry, can't share.

they have another round of minis on offer now -this time they added four additional pastel colours, plus the previous ones. I am so keen to get either grey or peach? which one would other Polene lovers go for?


----------



## peachylv

I ordered the Numero Un in the light pink today.  I’m in the U.S., so it may take a little while to get here.  I’ll post pics when I receive it.


----------



## Luckycoffee

I’m visiting Paris and just picked up 3 purses from Polene. ONE in all black with the pebbled leather, UN-MINI in two-tone tanned (last one in the shop) and TWO in two-tone blue. Obviously I am a fan. 

Seeing the purses in person really helped. The leather is very nice, some really great colours with sleek style. I’m very happy with my purchases. 

Here are some photos of the mini and two as there’s pics of One already on the thread.


----------



## peachylv

Luckycoffee said:


> I’m visiting Paris and just picked up 3 purses from Polene. ONE in all black with the pebbled leather, UN-MINI in two-tone tanned (last one in the shop) and TWO in two-tone blue. Obviously I am a fan.
> 
> Seeing the purses in person really helped. The leather is very nice, some really great colours with sleek style. I’m very happy with my purchases.
> 
> Here are some photos of the mini and two as there’s pics of One already on the thread.
> 
> View attachment 4082190
> View attachment 4082193
> View attachment 4082195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082199
> View attachment 4082209
> View attachment 4082210


Beautiful haul!  They do have so many gorgeous colors.  I can see why you couldn’t choose just one.


----------



## Luckycoffee

peachylv said:


> Beautiful haul!  They do have so many gorgeous colors.  I can see why you couldn’t choose just one.



Thank you! I almost bought ONE in another colour but needed to practice some restraint . 

I’m sure you’ll love yours when it arrives!!


----------



## lara0112

Luckycoffee said:


> Thank you! I almost bought ONE in another colour but needed to practice some restraint .
> 
> I’m sure you’ll love yours when it arrives!!


congrats, amazing pieces, can't wait to have my hands on my mini in black pebbled leather. cool that it has the back pocket, that wasn't obvious anywhere.  if you don't mind, please post a pic of your ONE bec that is the exact combo I want to buy - it would super helpful.


----------



## peachylv

Luckycoffee said:


> Thank you! I almost bought ONE in another colour but needed to practice some restraint .
> 
> I’m sure you’ll love yours when it arrives!!


I’m looking forward to it!  The colors are so fantastic. There are some colors I’ve never seen on a purse and I’ve been on TPF a long time.


----------



## peachylv

I ordered my Numero Un on Monday afternoon.  It arrived at my door in the U.S. today.  That was quick!!  No charge but for shipping.  The total with shipping was $410.72.  I’m not sure what the exchange rate is today though. I love this purse!!  It seems like a very well made bag.  I was pleasantly surprised by the gold hardware..Sorry, but the dust bag is way nicer than the LV, Chloe, Bal, Gucci dust bags I got with my purses. It’s a little nicer than the dust bag that came with my Bally.  I had to buy dust bags for my no name purses. Please excuse my outfit.  I just got back from seeing Solo with my son. I’m 5’8” and a half and 124 pounds for reference.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

peachylv said:


> View attachment 4086095
> View attachment 4086096
> View attachment 4086097
> View attachment 4086098
> View attachment 4086099
> View attachment 4086100
> View attachment 4086101
> View attachment 4086102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my Numero Un on Monday afternoon.  It arrived at my door in the U.S. today.  That was quick!!  No charge but for shipping.  The total with shipping was $410.72.  I’m not sure what the exchange rate is today though. I love this purse!!  It seems like a very well made bag.  I was pleasantly surprised by the gold hardware..Sorry, but the dust bag is way nicer than the LV, Chloe, Bal, Gucci dust bags I got with my purses. It’s a little nicer than the dust bag that came with my Bally.  I had to buy dust bags for my no name purses. Please excuse my outfit.  I just got back from seeing Solo with my son. I’m 5’8” and a half and 124 pounds for reference.


Really nice, I think I might have to get one of these as well. Let us know how it holds up!


----------



## peachylv

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Really nice, I think I might have to get one of these as well. Let us know how it holds up!


Thank you!  I will.  I will probably baby it because of the pastel color.


----------



## carterazo

peachylv said:


> View attachment 4086095
> View attachment 4086096
> View attachment 4086097
> View attachment 4086098
> View attachment 4086099
> View attachment 4086100
> View attachment 4086101
> View attachment 4086102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my Numero Un on Monday afternoon.  It arrived at my door in the U.S. today.  That was quick!!  No charge but for shipping.  The total with shipping was $410.72.  I’m not sure what the exchange rate is today though. I love this purse!!  It seems like a very well made bag.  I was pleasantly surprised by the gold hardware..Sorry, but the dust bag is way nicer than the LV, Chloe, Bal, Gucci dust bags I got with my purses. It’s a little nicer than the dust bag that came with my Bally.  I had to buy dust bags for my no name purses. Please excuse my outfit.  I just got back from seeing Solo with my son. I’m 5’8” and a half and 124 pounds for reference.


Beautiful! What is the name of the color you got? Is it as light as it seems in the pictures?


----------



## peachylv

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! What is the name of the color you got? Is it as light as it seems in the pictures?


Thank you!  The color is rose per their website, but when I switched the language to English, the color was pink.  It is as light as it looks in pics.  It’s neutral pink, if that makes sense.  It doesn’t seem to clash with anything. I swear it is as well made as my designer bags.


----------



## carterazo

peachylv said:


> Thank you!  The color is rose per their website, but when I switched the language to English, the color was pink.  It is as light as it looks in pics.  It’s neutral pink, if that makes sense.  It doesn’t seem to clash with anything. I swear it is as well made as my designer bags.


Thanks! On my monitor it looks like a pale beige.  I need to check it out on a different computer.  She's beautiful! Enjoy her in good health.  [emoji253]


----------



## peachylv

carterazo said:


> Thanks! On my monitor it looks like a pale beige.  I need to check it out on a different computer.  She's beautiful! Enjoy her in good health.  [emoji253]


Thank you! I love it!  
Monitors can be tricky.  Buying bags online is easier than buying gemstones, but buying bags online can still be a challenge. It’s definitely pink IRL.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm definitely impressed in the way the little electric blue one looks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Upcoming Number 6 is a very pretty take on the wristlet:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was looking at something similar and thought it was interesting. It's probably not for me but I love the fresh concept. 
https://etsy.me/2JcIpo8


----------



## peachylv

That’s very unusual.  It’s cool looking, but I wouldn’t use it.


----------



## lara0112

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Upcoming Number 6 is a very pretty take on the wristlet:


i love this, saw it on IG, their simplicity but cool designs totally speak to me


----------



## lara0112

No 6 on preorder for, wait for it, 160 Euro - unbelievable prices those people. It is a mini bag but the blush (rose) colour is so pretty, I will order one. perfect for summer events!

eta: reminds me of the chloe biscotti beige colour, also cute top handle mini bag - but without the crazy price tag. I am between peach which is grained leather and rose/pink which is smooth leather -I usually prefer grained leather but in this I am almost sure the smooth leather wins bec it is so elegant and refined


----------



## papertiger

Luckycoffee said:


> I’m visiting Paris and just picked up 3 purses from Polene. ONE in all black with the pebbled leather, UN-MINI in two-tone tanned (last one in the shop) and TWO in two-tone blue. Obviously I am a fan.
> 
> Seeing the purses in person really helped. The leather is very nice, some really great colours with sleek style. I’m very happy with my purchases.
> 
> Here are some photos of the mini and two as there’s pics of One already on the thread.
> 
> View attachment 4082190
> View attachment 4082193
> View attachment 4082195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082199
> View attachment 4082209
> View attachment 4082210


----------



## lara0112

also their wicker basket bag on pre-order

pretty but I just can't imagine myself with a wicker basket...
https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/losier-rose


----------



## obscurity7

lara0112 said:


> also their wicker basket bag on pre-order
> 
> pretty but I just can't imagine myself with a wicker basket...
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/losier-rose


Carrying a wicker basket requires Level 10 Frenchness.  I'm at a Level 2 most days so I'm right out.  

I do agree that they're absolutely lovely, though.


----------



## lara0112

obscurity7 said:


> Carrying a wicker basket requires Level 10 Frenchness.  I'm at a Level 2 most days so I'm right out.
> 
> I do agree that they're absolutely lovely, though.


i am just not IG enough to carry off this level of trendiness


----------



## peachylv

The basket purse does look cute and well made, but I just don’t see myself carrying it.  Maybe I’ll change my mind later.


----------



## celinestorm

New lurker popping in!! Just reposting something I have put up on the 2018 good quality/fair price thread - I have recently bitten the bullet on a Polene Numero Trois Mini in the dark green thanks to the recommendations there!

https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-trois-mini-trio-vert
I didn't manage to find any reviews of this so wanted to share my thoughts. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested.

The leather quality is stunning, smells great. No complains about the hardware either.

The Polene reminds me of a dream bag of mine, the LV SC, which is out of reach for me. The design is more structured but extremely well made and I think suits it very well, and also differentiates it a bit from the SC so it feels less like you're trying to carry a wannabe bag. If you are looking for an SC lookalike because you love the worn-in/floppiness of the SC, this one is probably not for you.
The leather is a combination of smooth leather which feels quite "chewy" /hardy for a smooth leather, some of the slip pockets are lightly pebbled, and some of the panels are suede. As with the L&V, all beautiful and no flaws I could find.
The Polene has a lot of slip pockets on the outsides which are handy for flat items but sit too flush to put anything bigger in - I'd worry about the pockets bending out of shape.
I especially love the handle columns running down the sides of the bag, these look and feel VERY well made/moulded. The bag is extremely roomy as well. I love the shade and again the multiple carrying options - I think it has a real ability to look very "cool / It girl" slung over the shoulder, yet on the elbow it still doesn't look to twee due to the more "masculine" colour (super girly bags are not my thing and I don't often do wrist/elbow carry for this reason). It's a little bigger than I expected but still just right on my size, and would look great on a taller person. It also has feet which is a nice touch, I have to say the hardware feels really luxe.

In terms of the buying experience, I also bought a bag from Leo & Violette and loved the customer service with L&V as they were extremely responsive. I am based in Asia and asked whether they had any shipping promos as the shipping cost was maybe the one thing giving me pause, and they gave me a code for my first item. In comparison Polene charged 100EUR shipping which of course they have the right to do, but for a very similar price point bag as L&V, similar business model and shipping from the same place, they lost a point for not being flexible. I bought the bag anyway and thought it was still worth it, but is much better value if your shipping cost isn't as high as mine. Polene said it was because they cover import tax, but L&V did as well and shipped for free.
However Polene delivered in less than 3 working days which was very impressive - I got my 100 euro worth of shipping!

Let me know if anyone has any specific questions about the bag as I'm happy to answer, since I know there's not a lot out there on this model!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

celinestorm said:


> New lurker popping in!! Just reposting something I have put up on the 2018 good quality/fair price thread - I have recently bitten the bullet on a Polene Numero Trois Mini in the dark green thanks to the recommendations there!
> 
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-trois-mini-trio-vert
> I didn't manage to find any reviews of this so wanted to share my thoughts. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested.
> 
> The leather quality is stunning, smells great. No complains about the hardware either.
> 
> The Polene reminds me of a dream bag of mine, the LV SC, which is out of reach for me. The design is more structured but extremely well made and I think suits it very well, and also differentiates it a bit from the SC so it feels less like you're trying to carry a wannabe bag. If you are looking for an SC lookalike because you love the worn-in/floppiness of the SC, this one is probably not for you.
> The leather is a combination of smooth leather which feels quite "chewy" /hardy for a smooth leather, some of the slip pockets are lightly pebbled, and some of the panels are suede. As with the L&V, all beautiful and no flaws I could find.
> The Polene has a lot of slip pockets on the outsides which are handy for flat items but sit too flush to put anything bigger in - I'd worry about the pockets bending out of shape.
> I especially love the handle columns running down the sides of the bag, these look and feel VERY well made/moulded. The bag is extremely roomy as well. I love the shade and again the multiple carrying options - I think it has a real ability to look very "cool / It girl" slung over the shoulder, yet on the elbow it still doesn't look to twee due to the more "masculine" colour (super girly bags are not my thing and I don't often do wrist/elbow carry for this reason). It's a little bigger than I expected but still just right on my size, and would look great on a taller person. It also has feet which is a nice touch, I have to say the hardware feels really luxe.
> 
> In terms of the buying experience, I also bought a bag from Leo & Violette and loved the customer service with L&V as they were extremely responsive. I am based in Asia and asked whether they had any shipping promos as the shipping cost was maybe the one thing giving me pause, and they gave me a code for my first item. In comparison Polene charged 100EUR shipping which of course they have the right to do, but for a very similar price point bag as L&V, similar business model and shipping from the same place, they lost a point for not being flexible. I bought the bag anyway and thought it was still worth it, but is much better value if your shipping cost isn't as high as mine. Polene said it was because they cover import tax, but L&V did as well and shipped for free.
> However Polene delivered in less than 3 working days which was very impressive - I got my 100 euro worth of shipping!
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any specific questions about the bag as I'm happy to answer, since I know there's not a lot out there on this model!


Thank you for sharing!! I have my eye on the Trois as well - I also love how reminiscent it is of the SC. What do you think of the quality of the interior? And once you've gotten to use it more, I'd love to know what you can comfortably carry in it! I'm debating between the two sizes but I'm not sure which one would look better on me…how tall are you? Thanks so much!! Really appreciate it - you're so right; not many have talked about this one and it's the one I want most


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I emailed asking about an autumn/winter collection being released and received this reply:

Dear Madam,

Thank you for your e-mail.

Indeed, we are preparing a new collection for this autumn that you could find in a few weeks on our website, Facebook, and Instagram.

We would also be very glad to inform you by e-mail when this collection is out.

Have a lovely day,

Polene


----------



## celinestorm

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you for sharing!! I have my eye on the Trois as well - I also love how reminiscent it is of the SC. What do you think of the quality of the interior? And once you've gotten to use it more, I'd love to know what you can comfortably carry in it! I'm debating between the two sizes but I'm not sure which one would look better on me…how tall are you? Thanks so much!! Really appreciate it - you're so right; not many have talked about this one and it's the one I want most


The interior is lovely, it's a very substantial twill cotton lining, feels like trenchcoat material.  It's lined very well, no excess floppiness.  
I'm just a hair over 5' so just assumed the small would suit me better.  It could _almost _be too big but just makes it I think.  The large would probably look more like a weekender.  I believe it's sold out too although it sounds like they are releasing some new stuff in the next weeks.

Will try and remember to update about usability after I've had more time with it!  Based on first impressions I think it's going to be great.


----------



## MayTheOdds

I ordered one after seeing it on someone’s IG. Ordered Thursday, came today. 

I love it. It feels very sturdy. I actually thought it was going to be a bit bigger than it Is - but it’s a good size  

My only worry is how the flap will age, as I have no idea how to look after suede material.


----------



## peachylv

MayTheOdds said:


> I ordered one after seeing it on someone’s IG. Ordered Thursday, came today.
> 
> I love it. It feels very sturdy. I actually thought it was going to be a bit bigger than it Is - but it’s a good size
> 
> My only worry is how the flap will age, as I have no idea how to look after suede material.


That’s gorgeous!  The color is so rich.  Mine has a leather flap, so I didn’t have to treat it, but I would spray a protectant onto the suede.


----------



## starkfan

I was in Paris last month and managed to squeeze in a visit to the Polene store, so thought I'd share some pics!

The storefront is located along a little cobbled street -- it's an interesting and quiet location, though I'm not sure how much foot traffic they receive there! I was there in the early evening on a weekday, though, not long before they closed, so perhaps the little street has a bit more foot traffic earlier in the day or during weekends...



I was pretty impressed by the quality of the bags that I saw -- the grained leathers on the Numero Un do feel quite nice to the touch, fairly buttery, though I think because the bags are so structured (likely with some additional backing to the leather?), the leather therefore doesn't feel as buttery-soft as some leathers on higher-end luxury brand bags.

What did surprise me slightly about seeing the bags in person, though, was that they were smaller than I thought they'd be, judging from the pictures on Polene's website or instagram! I was using an MZ Wallace Paige crossbody when I visited, which is one of their smaller sized bags (about 12" across, though in the pics below, I did have mine stuffed with things, including a foldable umbrella and a Kleen Kanteen 16oz water bottle). To my surprise, the Numero Un is pretty much exactly the same length across, when I thought that it might be at least a clear inch wider. It should still work for most people as a handbag that can fit daily essentials, though -- I'm just a bit too much of a pack rat with my handbag on a daily basis 




The other bag I had my eye on was the Numero Deux, but again, it wound up being smaller in person than I had thought. With the two-compartment construction, it probably also wouldn't fit my things even after I scale down what I carry (I use a full length continental wallet on a daily basis, and don't usually change out of it even for weekends), but it probably would work better if you use smaller wallets/SLGs than me. Again, it's a gorgeous design, though, and I like that the shoulder strap converts pretty easily between double-strapped as a shoulder bag, and single-strapped which works as a crossbody on me.



I didn't end up getting any bags from the store, unfortunately, though I did pick up one of their SLGs (the larger sized pouch) in a "Trio" combination of smooth burgundy leather, burgundy velvet leather, and a rose gold metallic leather, which I haven't seen on their website before! I don't have a pic of this one handy, unfortunately, but can try to snap a pic when I have good daylight... Of the two pouch sizes they have, the larger one definitely seems more practical, as the smaller one looks like it could barely fit business or credit cards in there (mainly because the zipper opening is slightly shorter than the length of the SLG itself)...

Overall, I was pretty impressed by the quality of what I saw -- I wasn't convinced that the current styles/sizes would fit into my own lifestyle and bag needs at this point, but if there was a gap in my bag collection that one of these styles could fill, I would definitely go for it. Hope this helps anyone considering one of their bags!


----------



## Windowshoppingfairy

starkfan said:


> Overall, I was pretty impressed by the quality of what I saw -- I wasn't convinced that the current styles/sizes would fit into my own lifestyle and bag needs at this point, but if there was a gap in my bag collection that one of these styles could fill, I would definitely go for it. Hope this helps anyone considering one of their bags!


What a helpful post. I found out about them on Pinterest, and regret not going to the store bc it was out of way, and I am pregnant. But knowing how small it is definitely makes me feel like I didn't miss out too much!


----------



## peachylv

starkfan said:


> I was in Paris last month and managed to squeeze in a visit to the Polene store, so thought I'd share some pics!
> 
> The storefront is located along a little cobbled street -- it's an interesting and quiet location, though I'm not sure how much foot traffic they receive there! I was there in the early evening on a weekday, though, not long before they closed, so perhaps the little street has a bit more foot traffic earlier in the day or during weekends...
> View attachment 4102005
> 
> 
> I was pretty impressed by the quality of the bags that I saw -- the grained leathers on the Numero Un do feel quite nice to the touch, fairly buttery, though I think because the bags are so structured (likely with some additional backing to the leather?), the leather therefore doesn't feel as buttery-soft as some leathers on higher-end luxury brand bags.
> 
> What did surprise me slightly about seeing the bags in person, though, was that they were smaller than I thought they'd be, judging from the pictures on Polene's website or instagram! I was using an MZ Wallace Paige crossbody when I visited, which is one of their smaller sized bags (about 12" across, though in the pics below, I did have mine stuffed with things, including a foldable umbrella and a Kleen Kanteen 16oz water bottle). To my surprise, the Numero Un is pretty much exactly the same length across, when I thought that it might be at least a clear inch wider. It should still work for most people as a handbag that can fit daily essentials, though -- I'm just a bit too much of a pack rat with my handbag on a daily basis
> View attachment 4102009
> View attachment 4102007
> 
> 
> The other bag I had my eye on was the Numero Deux, but again, it wound up being smaller in person than I had thought. With the two-compartment construction, it probably also wouldn't fit my things even after I scale down what I carry (I use a full length continental wallet on a daily basis, and don't usually change out of it even for weekends), but it probably would work better if you use smaller wallets/SLGs than me. Again, it's a gorgeous design, though, and I like that the shoulder strap converts pretty easily between double-strapped as a shoulder bag, and single-strapped which works as a crossbody on me.
> View attachment 4102006
> 
> 
> I didn't end up getting any bags from the store, unfortunately, though I did pick up one of their SLGs (the larger sized pouch) in a "Trio" combination of smooth burgundy leather, burgundy velvet leather, and a rose gold metallic leather, which I haven't seen on their website before! I don't have a pic of this one handy, unfortunately, but can try to snap a pic when I have good daylight... Of the two pouch sizes they have, the larger one definitely seems more practical, as the smaller one looks like it could barely fit business or credit cards in there (mainly because the zipper opening is slightly shorter than the length of the SLG itself)...
> 
> Overall, I was pretty impressed by the quality of what I saw -- I wasn't convinced that the current styles/sizes would fit into my own lifestyle and bag needs at this point, but if there was a gap in my bag collection that one of these styles could fill, I would definitely go for it. Hope this helps anyone considering one of their bags!


I have and love the pink Numero Un.  I was thinking about getting it in gray as well. Did you see the gray in the boutique?  If so, was it warmer gray?  It looks like it from the online pics.


----------



## starkfan

peachylv said:


> I have and love the pink Numero Un.  I was thinking about getting it in gray as well. Did you see the gray in the boutique?  If so, was it warmer gray?  It looks like it from the online pics.


Sorry peachylv, unfortunately I didn't notice whether the grey was in the boutique when I visited! @Luckycoffee also mentioned having visited the store recently, tagging her to see if she may have noticed the grey in-store to help with your question!


----------



## peachylv

starkfan said:


> Sorry peachylv, unfortunately I didn't notice whether the grey was in the boutique when I visited! @Luckycoffee also mentioned having visited the store recently, tagging her to see if she may have noticed the grey in-store to help with your question!


No worries!  Thanks for responding and tagging @Luckycoffee


----------



## Wei Wei

Luckycoffee said:


> I’m visiting Paris and just picked up 3 purses from Polene. ONE in all black with the pebbled leather, UN-MINI in two-tone tanned (last one in the shop) and TWO in two-tone blue. Obviously I am a fan.
> 
> Seeing the purses in person really helped. The leather is very nice, some really great colours with sleek style. I’m very happy with my purchases.
> 
> Here are some photos of the mini and two as there’s pics of One already on the thread.
> 
> View attachment 4082190
> View attachment 4082193
> View attachment 4082195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082199
> View attachment 4082209
> View attachment 4082210



Thank you for sharing your photos! I recently discovered this brand and am interested in making a purchase. How much does each of your different bags weigh? I love thick leather in general but am aware with that comes the issue of weight. TIA[emoji847][emoji5]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love to see Polene action shots when you take them out in the world on your arm, especially mod shots, in this thread as well as this new thread I created for affordable luxury handbag love! What (under $500) handbag are you carrying today?!https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...-handbag-are-you-carrying-today%3F%21.989857/


----------



## peachylv

Not technically out and about, but this is what I wore running errands today and the two ways I carried my Polene.


----------



## lara0112

peachylv said:


> View attachment 4103979
> View attachment 4103980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically out and about, but this is what I wore running errands today and the two ways I carried my Polene.



so excited to try mine, especially seeing your amazing modelling pics!!!


----------



## peachylv

lara0112 said:


> so excited to try mine, especially seeing your amazing modelling pics!!!


Thank you!  You will love yours!  It’s a wonderful handbag.


----------



## atcprincess

I want to order a number Un.   I can't decide between the two basic black ones.   One is smooth the other is textured.   Any advise?


----------



## peachylv

atcprincess said:


> I want to order a number Un.   I can't decide between the two basic black ones.   One is smooth the other is textured.   Any advise?


I personally think smooth iscprettierbon black bags, but apparently, it’s a little more prone to scratches.


----------



## atcprincess

Thanks.   I'm now leaning towards this one.   As one of my friends said tonight.   I have way too many black bags.  I'm just terrified of color transfer.


----------



## peachylv

atcprincess said:


> Thanks.   I'm now leaning towards this one.   As one of my friends said tonight.   I have way too many black bags.  I'm just terrified of color transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112427


I wouldn’t worry about color transfer on that one at all. In fact, I have the light pink!


----------



## atcprincess

I'm excited.   I just ordered my first Polene!   I will  post a reveal when I receive it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Woot woot


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## peachylv

atcprincess said:


> I'm excited.   I just ordered my first Polene!   I will  post a reveal when I receive it!


Yay!!  You will love it!  I ordered mine on a Tuesday and received it Friday of the same week.  I’m in the U.S.


----------



## pursestalker

I ordered the numero un mini in light pink and I am very happy with it! I was afraid that the color would be too light, but it's gorgeous and looks slightly peachy under certain light. Packaging was fantastic, the wrapping paper was barely even crinkled. The only slight inconvenience is that the metal chain can get a bit uncomfortable if you put too much stuff in the bag. It can be replaced though so I'm looking for a more comfortable one or maybe wrapping a scarf around it.


----------



## bernz84

pursestalker said:


> I ordered the numero un mini in light pink and I am very happy with it! I was afraid that the color would be too light, but it's gorgeous and looks slightly peachy under certain light. Packaging was fantastic, the wrapping paper was barely even crinkled. The only slight inconvenience is that the metal chain can get a bit uncomfortable if you put too much stuff in the bag. It can be replaced though so I'm looking for a more comfortable one or maybe wrapping a scarf around it.


Thank you for sharing this information. I was wondering about that chain; it looks similar to the one used for the Furla Mini Metropolis, which users have also complained about being painful.


----------



## pursestalker

I don't know about the Furla, but this one has a T toggle kind of chain that you can slide off. Not sure yet how I can replace it though as replace straps usually have a hook and it wouldn't fit the polene I think.


----------



## ipsum

pursestalker said:


> I ordered the numero un mini in light pink


 Some eye candy, please?


----------



## atcprincess

peachylv said:


> Yay!!  You will love it!  I ordered mine on a Tuesday and received it Friday of the same week.  I’m in the U.S.



That's exciting. Hope mine comes that fast.   I'm on the west coast.    Havn't got a shipping alert yet.


----------



## ipsum

[QUOTE="bernz84, post: 32385808, member: 15566" users have also complained about being painful.[/QUOTE]

Has anyone tried these shopper silicon handles for the chain? Well, not posh but I believe they can take pain away.


----------



## pursestalker

ipsum said:


> Has anyone tried these shopper silicon handles for the chain? Well, not posh but I believe they can take pain away.
> View attachment 4113971



I was also considering this sort of detachable shoulder pad, even less posh but easy to carry and swap on/off  https://www.amazon.com/Matin-Replacement-Shoulder-Cushion-Straight/dp/B004R2U52K

I tried to capture its true color but it's quite difficult, the closest is against the grey background. I like that the color can appear pink in bright light (as on the website) and more yellow peach with low light. I was actually debating between picking the light pink or the peach color so this is a perfect middle ground. The chain is long on me as I am quite short (1m54) but you can easily shorten it by making a knot on the chain.


----------



## peachylv

pursestalker said:


> I was also considering this sort of detachable shoulder pad, even less posh but easy to carry and swap on/off  https://www.amazon.com/Matin-Replacement-Shoulder-Cushion-Straight/dp/B004R2U52K
> 
> I tried to capture its true color but it's quite difficult, the closest is against the grey background. I like that the color can appear pink in bright light (as on the website) and more yellow peach with low light. I was actually debating between picking the light pink or the peach color so this is a perfect middle ground. The chain is long on me as I am quite short (1m54) but you can easily shorten it by making a knot on the chain.
> View attachment 4114190
> View attachment 4114191
> View attachment 4114192


It looks beautiful on you!  It’s such a feminine bag.


----------



## bernz84

pursestalker said:


> I was also considering this sort of detachable shoulder pad, even less posh but easy to carry and swap on/off  https://www.amazon.com/Matin-Replacement-Shoulder-Cushion-Straight/dp/B004R2U52K
> 
> I tried to capture its true color but it's quite difficult, the closest is against the grey background. I like that the color can appear pink in bright light (as on the website) and more yellow peach with low light. I was actually debating between picking the light pink or the peach color so this is a perfect middle ground. The chain is long on me as I am quite short (1m54) but you can easily shorten it by making a knot on the chain.
> View attachment 4114190
> View attachment 4114191
> View attachment 4114192


Oh, so this is the chain? It’s actually much different than what the website shows. I thought it was a “snake” chain (not sure of the formal name). Anyway, the bag looks good!


----------



## ipsum

pursestalker said:


> I was also considering this sort of detachable shoulder pad,


These look very comfy and the bag is so stunning in person. Looks very unique on you. Now I am on the verge of getting mine


----------



## ipsum

bernz84 said:


> It’s actually much different than what the website shows. I thought it was a “snake” chain (not sure of the formal name).


It's completely different chain than in mod pics. I've had a bag with similar chain than in mod pics which I ended to sell because my hair always got stuck.


----------



## pursestalker

That's true actually I didn't notice that :O I don't mind the chain, so far my hair didn't get caught in it


----------



## Iris Gris

bernz84 said:


> Oh, so this is the chain? It’s actually much different than what the website shows. I thought it was a “snake” chain (not sure of the formal name). Anyway, the bag looks good!



There ARE two different chains. My first Mini, ordered when they debuted on the website, is black and has the “snake” style chain.

My second Mini, which arrived yesterday, is peach and has the flatter chain. I don’t know which I prefer.


----------



## bernz84

Iris Gris said:


> There ARE two different chains. My first Mini, ordered when they debuted on the website, is black and has the “snake” style chain.
> 
> My second Mini, which arrived yesterday, is peach and has the flatter chain. I don’t know which I prefer.


Thanks for the note! That's interesting that there are two different chains for this bag. Since the second one you received is the flatter, traditional-style chain, I'm wondering if the "snake"-style is being phased out (?).

In terms of looks, I think I prefer the flatter style.


----------



## atcprincess

I ordered my numero un Tuesday and shows confirmed, but haven't gotten a shipment notification yet.   Does it normal take this long?    It's already posted out of my bank account.   I'm just really excited to get this bag!


----------



## ipsum

atcprincess said:


> Does it normal take this long?


They annouched on Instagram a week or two ago that they are behind the schedule due to peak season


----------



## atcprincess

ipsum said:


> They annouched on Instagram a week or two ago that they are behind the schedule due to peak season



Thanks.  I don't have Instagram lol.  I'm way behind the times I know, just easier with my job not to have social media accounts.    I'm just super excited to check this bag out.   I have a Louis Vuitton  Pochette  Metis in Reverse I'm waiting on too, but have to wait for my sister to get back to ship it to me.   I'm really want to compare the two and see how much the un will hold.  I love Louis Vuitton, but I honestly love all things French [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hi Ladies!
Ipsom asked me to post these here too 
Polene pics!








She is new to me, and well taken care of by the previous owner. Leather is on the heavy side, thick and chewy. It maintains its shape whether the front is snapped or not. I have not had any trouble snapping it either. There is a small pocket on the back, would be good for flat things like tickets, tissues, etc.







Snapped and unsnapped - it is definitely easier to get into with the snaps undone. When snapped I have to pull it open a little further - not really an issue but an FYI. It’s lined in a dark green cotton fabric, has a zipper pocket and 2 open pockets in front of it - one of those open pockets is large enough for my iPhone 8. It is on the larger side of medium for me - I have plenty of room for a full size wallet, checkbook, small cosmetic bag, sunglasses, Epi-pen and keys. I could get much more in it.




It’s a good size for me - doesn’t look too big or too small. I have the strap on the shortest length in this picture (I am 6’ tall) so... that’s a longish strap. But when I adjust the strap to it’s longest length - it’s not long enough for me to work as a crossbody.
I’m going to carry it today to Conner Prairie with my GD and I’ll let you know how it goes.








️
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I carried it through the park and it was never too heavy or awkward - I was able to sling it behind my back when I had to bend down to tie shoes (double knots are the way to go), I didn't ever feel like it was in the way or bumping into people around me. The Sweet Pea was given 'Walking Onion' bulbs and a giant sprig of spearmint to take home, and I had no qualms about putting them in the purse - I don't feel like it's a 'Precious Petunia' sort of purse.
I did have a bit of trouble getting my wallet out, so I think depending on the situation, I would unsnap those front snaps to allow for easier access. The purse still keeps its distinctive shape even with those undone.
Earlier I said that the leather is thick and chewy - I think rather than chewy - it's more… sturdy - if that makes sense.
I am very much liking it after a whole day of carrying it!
Edit to add some more thoughts:
The strap as a cross body is probably long enough for most people - but at my height (giant = me) - I need a little longer strap than normal. I just measured the strap on my Annabel Ingall and it is 48 1/2 inches at it's longest length; the Polene is 43 1/2 inches. I do like a cross body to hit me at my hip and that may be lower than most as well.
The handle is short for everyone, honestly. It's hand carry, not arm carry.
Also - excuse my impromptu mod shot - exercise clothes are not the most attractive!


----------



## peachylv

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Ipsom asked me to post these here too
> Polene pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is new to me, and well taken care of by the previous owner. Leather is on the heavy side, thick and chewy. It maintains its shape whether the front is snapped or not. I have not had any trouble snapping it either. There is a small pocket on the back, would be good for flat things like tickets, tissues, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped and unsnapped - it is definitely easier to get into with the snaps undone. When snapped I have to pull it open a little further - not really an issue but an FYI. It’s lined in a dark green cotton fabric, has a zipper pocket and 2 open pockets in front of it - one of those open pockets is large enough for my iPhone 8. It is on the larger side of medium for me - I have plenty of room for a full size wallet, checkbook, small cosmetic bag, sunglasses, Epi-pen and keys. I could get much more in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a good size for me - doesn’t look too big or too small. I have the strap on the shortest length in this picture (I am 6’ tall) so... that’s a longish strap. But when I adjust the strap to it’s longest length - it’s not long enough for me to work as a crossbody.
> I’m going to carry it today to Conner Prairie with my GD and I’ll let you know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carried it through the park and it was never too heavy or awkward - I was able to sling it behind my back when I had to bend down to tie shoes (double knots are the way to go), I didn't ever feel like it was in the way or bumping into people around me. The Sweet Pea was given 'Walking Onion' bulbs and a giant sprig of spearmint to take home, and I had no qualms about putting them in the purse - I don't feel like it's a 'Precious Petunia' sort of purse.
> I did have a bit of trouble getting my wallet out, so I think depending on the situation, I would unsnap those front snaps to allow for easier access. The purse still keeps its distinctive shape even with those undone.
> Earlier I said that the leather is thick and chewy - I think rather than chewy - it's more… sturdy - if that makes sense.
> I am very much liking it after a whole day of carrying it!
> Edit to add some more thoughts:
> The strap as a cross body is probably long enough for most people - but at my height (giant = me) - I need a little longer strap than normal. I just measured the strap on my Annabel Ingall and it is 48 1/2 inches at it's longest length; the Polene is 43 1/2 inches. I do like a cross body to hit me at my hip and that may be lower than most as well.
> The handle is short for everyone, honestly. It's hand carry, not arm carry.
> Also - excuse my impromptu mod shot - exercise clothes are not the most attractive!


It looks good on you!


----------



## peachylv

I was thinking about purchasing the black number 6 to use instead of a clutch.  Does this sound odd?  Is this it’s intended use?


----------



## Cookiefiend

peachylv said:


> It looks good on you!


Thank you!


----------



## lara0112

peachylv said:


> I was thinking about purchasing the black number 6 to use instead of a clutch.  Does this sound odd?  Is this it’s intended use?


it was featured in several French magazines as a wedding-outfit bag (Polene posted on their insta) and someone referred to it as their WOC - personally I bought it in pink and think it will be a very convenient clutch style bag that you can still hang on your arm. also 160 euro and all leather is just unbeatable


----------



## peachylv

lara0112 said:


> it was featured in several French magazines as a wedding-outfit bag (Polene posted on their insta) and someone referred to it as their WOC - personally I bought it in pink and think it will be a very convenient clutch style bag that you can still hang on your arm. also 160 euro and all leather is just unbeatable


Thank you!  It looks so gorgeous and unique.


----------



## atcprincess

Got notification of shipment!!!!


----------



## Mbaglvr

Have you received yours yet? I pre-ordered mine but it still hasn’t shipped and the company is very slow with providing updates or replying to my emails. I live in the US. Thanks! 


lara0112 said:


> it was featured in several French magazines as a wedding-outfit bag (Polene posted on their insta) and someone referred to it as their WOC - personally I bought it in pink and think it will be a very convenient clutch style bag that you can still hang on your arm. also 160 euro and all leather is just unbeatable


----------



## Iris Gris

I ordered one of the new colors (peach) Mini No 1 and two of the new No 6 wrist bags (black and pink) on June 8; they left France on June 26 and arrived in California on June 28.

I ordered my first Polène bag (original size No 1 in grey trio) on March 31 and it arrived in CA on April 6. Not bad!! I’m guessing they’re just backlogged with the popularity of the new releases. 

I have a Polène problem and I JUST heard of this bag a few months ago!


----------



## atcprincess

Iris Gris said:


> I ordered one of the new colors (peach) Mini No 1 and two of the new No 6 wrist bags (black and pink) on June 8; they left France on June 26 and arrived in California on June 28.
> 
> I ordered my first Polène bag (original size No 1 in grey trio) on March 31 and it arrived in CA on April 6. Not bad!! I’m guessing they’re just backlogged with the popularity of the new releases.
> 
> I have a Polène problem and I JUST heard of this bag a few months ago!



Awesome.   I got a notification today that the shipment was in DHL'S system.   I'm in California so hopefully I have my new bag by Friday.


----------



## lara0112

Mbaglvr said:


> Have you received yours yet? I pre-ordered mine but it still hasn’t shipped and the company is very slow with providing updates or replying to my emails. I live in the US. Thanks!



yes but i am in germany - i ordered right when they announced this bag, shipment date 26/6 i think.



Iris Gris said:


> I ordered one of the new colors (peach) Mini No 1 and two of the new No 6 wrist bags (black and pink) on June 8; they left France on June 26 and arrived in California on June 28.
> 
> I ordered my first Polène bag (original size No 1 in grey trio) on March 31 and it arrived in CA on April 6. Not bad!! I’m guessing they’re just backlogged with the popularity of the new releases.
> 
> I have a Polène problem and I JUST heard of this bag a few months ago!



i hear ya, I am unhealthily obsessed: I saw the Numero Un on an IGer and I went nuts - this bag literally ticks all my boxes - unique, great leather, great price (what a rare case anyway), something different about it, etc etc

I started with the Numero Un mini bec at the time they said it was limited - so i ordered it in black grain

then two numero un: black grain and grey grain - and I want the camel on as well.

then numero six in pink but 100% sure I will also order in camel - beautiful bag
and then one of their large pouches -

first time I literally want to buy almost anything a brand releases - if they add some simple flat sandals, like SL nu pied, i will be in 7th heaven, lol. I would get L'osier bec as far as wicker baskets go this is amazing, but I just can't see myself carrying a wicker basket??? I am 40, I don't know. we use wicker baskets for weekly shopping but just for fun, I dont know


----------



## bagduchess

As someone considering ordering a Polene (in America), I was just wondering how much most of you were paying for duties?


----------



## barbee

bagduchess said:


> As someone considering ordering a Polene (in America), I was just wondering how much most of you were paying for duties?


Yes, I would love to know shipping charges... However, since a bag is under $800, shouldn't it be duty free to the US? To carry it further, shouldn't we get a credit for VAT?
I'm sure someone who has purchased a bag  in the US can/will  help us!!!


----------



## bagduchess

barbee said:


> Yes, I would love to know shipping charges... However, since a bag is under $800, shouldn't it be duty free to the US? To carry it further, shouldn't we get a credit for VAT?
> I'm sure someone who has purchased a bag  in the US can/will  help us!!!


I think so but I would like to make sure before purchasing! These bags are BREATHTAKING and I'm thinking of purchasing the #1 over the MG Mini Lady I've been coveting.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

bagduchess said:


> As someone considering ordering a Polene (in America), I was just wondering how much most of you were paying for duties?


I didn't pay anything other than their shipping charge. It was a while back, but I think it was 20 euros.


----------



## atcprincess

.


----------



## atcprincess

bagduchess said:


> As someone considering ordering a Polene (in America), I was just wondering how much most of you were paying for duties?





barbee said:


> Yes, I would love to know shipping charges... However, since a bag is under $800, shouldn't it be duty free to the US? To carry it further, shouldn't we get a credit for VAT?
> I'm sure someone who has purchased a bag  in the US can/will  help us!!!





I'm in the US. Mine is supposed to get here Thursday. I will let you know if I pay any fees. So far only the 20 euros for shipping.


----------



## bagduchess

atcprincess said:


> I'm in the US. Mine is supposed to get here Thursday. I will let you know if I pay any fees. So far only the 20 euros for shipping.


Yes keep us updated!! And post pics of your beautiful bag when it arrives, too.


----------



## Iris Gris

My orders (to the US) have always been tax- and duty-free, with a €20 flat shipping charge.


----------



## bagduchess

Iris Gris said:


> My orders (to the US) have always been tax- and duty-free, with a €20 flat shipping charge.


Thanks for letting us know! Hope this is the case for everyone. Wanted to know what I was getting myself into before I went through placing an order. Has this been everyone's experience? For those who have, would you call the leather quality on par with Mansur Gavriel, better? I saw a blog post calling it MUCH better but was curious.


----------



## atcprincess

Just delivered.  Love it!    I only paid for the bag and shipping.   No taxes or duty fees.  Only weird thing to me is that they didn't put the bag in the dustbag during shipment.


----------



## bagduchess

atcprincess said:


> Just delivered.  Love it!    I only paid for the bag and shipping.   No taxes or duty fees.  Only weird thing to me is that they didn't put the bag in the dustbag during shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122340
> View attachment 4122341
> View attachment 4122342
> View attachment 4122343


Your bag is GORGEOUS. I will say, I've had that issue with a few bags lately, Marc Jacobs and Longchamp too. I just don't get it! Bag should be in the dustbag.


----------



## barbee

atcprincess said:


> Just delivered.  Love it!    I only paid for the bag and shipping.   No taxes or duty fees.  Only weird thing to me is that they didn't put the bag in the dustbag during shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122340
> View attachment 4122341
> View attachment 4122342
> View attachment 4122343


I have been wavering on color, and I think you may have closed the deal for me--that tri -color is simply beautiful!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

atcprincess said:


> Just delivered.  Love it!    I only paid for the bag and shipping.   No taxes or duty fees.  Only weird thing to me is that they didn't put the bag in the dustbag during shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122340
> View attachment 4122341
> View attachment 4122342
> View attachment 4122343



Gorgeous!


----------



## peachylv

atcprincess said:


> Just delivered.  Love it!    I only paid for the bag and shipping.   No taxes or duty fees.  Only weird thing to me is that they didn't put the bag in the dustbag during shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122340
> View attachment 4122341
> View attachment 4122342
> View attachment 4122343


Beautiful!  I love the tri color.


----------



## lara0112

atcprincess said:


> Just delivered.  Love it!    I only paid for the bag and shipping.   No taxes or duty fees.  Only weird thing to me is that they didn't put the bag in the dustbag during shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122340
> View attachment 4122341
> View attachment 4122342
> View attachment 4122343



congrats - beautiful, this one is on my wish list along with the numero six in camel!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Atcprincess I love that bag. I can't wait to see it in casual action shots when you care to take them!


----------



## starkfan

Just wanted to share a pic of the pouch that I picked up from the Polene store in Paris when I was there a couple of months ago -- as I mentioned in my earlier post, I found a combination that I haven't seen on their website before, a "Trio" combination of smooth burgundy leather, burgundy velvet leather, and a rose gold metallic leather. Thought it'd be a good reference to share it here -- it's a very nicely made little SLG, and the leather is really super soft!


----------



## atcprincess

Here is what I have inside.     And some model shots. Ref I'm 5'6" 105 lbs. The strap is on the last hole so it's the shortest possible length.


----------



## bagduchess

atcprincess said:


> Here is what I have inside.     And some model shots. Ref I'm 5'6" 105 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123651
> View attachment 4123652
> View attachment 4123643
> View attachment 4123644
> View attachment 4123645
> View attachment 4123646
> View attachment 4123648
> View attachment 4123649
> View attachment 4123650


Bag looks so good on you!


----------



## atcprincess

Thanks


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## peachylv

atcprincess said:


> Here is what I have inside.     And some model shots. Ref I'm 5'6" 105 lbs. The strap is on the last hole so it's the shortest possible length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123651
> View attachment 4123652
> View attachment 4123643
> View attachment 4123644
> View attachment 4123645
> View attachment 4123646
> View attachment 4123648
> View attachment 4123649
> View attachment 4123650


The bag looks great on you!  Enjoy!!


----------



## peachylv

starkfan said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of the pouch that I picked up from the Polene store in Paris when I was there a couple of months ago -- as I mentioned in my earlier post, I found a combination that I haven't seen on their website before, a "Trio" combination of smooth burgundy leather, burgundy velvet leather, and a rose gold metallic leather. Thought it'd be a good reference to share it here -- it's a very nicely made little SLG, and the leather is really super soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123479


That is a cute pouch! I love the colorways.


----------



## atcprincess

I will admit.  This bag is heavy, but so beautiful. I went to Ulta and the girls that worked there loved my bag.    Then I got stopped in the grocery store by a lady that had to know who made it.  Lol.


----------



## bagduchess

atcprincess said:


> I will admit.  This bag is heavy, but so beautiful. I went to Ulta and the girls that worked there loved my bag.    Then I got stopped in the grocery store by a lady that had to know who made it.  Lol.


Thought your shots made the contrasting of the colors much more evident than shots on the Polene site. Don't you just love feeling like you "discovered" them? Ahead of the curve! I've been torn between purchasing this and the MG Lady, but I think I'm finally sold on this. Having seen MG Lady in person, the leather on Polene looks thicker, like it will last much longer and wear much more nicely.


----------



## SmoothSkinDreamer

Hi All, 
I have been a silent reader all this time and been pretty much obssesed of Polene Numero Un since I discovered through my IG feed.

All of your bags uploaded here are so gorgeous.
Still can’t decide between the numero un in Trio camel of Monochrome grey.


----------



## SmoothSkinDreamer

atcprincess said:


> Here is what I have inside.     And some model shots. Ref I'm 5'6" 105 lbs. The strap is on the last hole so it's the shortest possible length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123651
> View attachment 4123652
> View attachment 4123643
> View attachment 4123644
> View attachment 4123645
> View attachment 4123646
> View attachment 4123648
> View attachment 4123649
> View attachment 4123650




The trio camel looks really good on you ❤️❤️❤️ .
I was aiming on this color but I wanted more subtle color. Browsing my IG feed and found an Parisian blogger wearing the Monochrome grey and it was so dreamy. It looks nude/beige rather than grey in the pictures though. I am just worry it will transfer color and get dirty easily. Especially I am a stay at home Mom to a very active 2yo toddler, can’t imagine chasing him in the park and worry about the bag at the same time .


----------



## bagduchess

One note on the Polene Un... I really love all the designs, but I think it's interesting/odd they made the prominent piece of leather at the closure on the front more leather at the standard size, and gold hardware on the mini. Think they should've gone for gold on all of them! Somehow it seems to pull the look together a little more, for me. Anyone else feel this way? Contemplating ordering the mini over the standard size for that reason only, but worried it might be too small for my needs. We'll see!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagduchess said:


> One note on the Polene Un... I really love all the designs, but I think it's interesting/odd they made the prominent piece of leather at the closure on the front more leather at the standard size, and gold hardware on the mini. Think they should've gone for gold on all of them! Somehow it seems to pull the look together a little more, for me. Anyone else feel this way? Contemplating ordering the mini over the standard size for that reason only, but worried it might be too small for my needs. We'll see!



Yes I agree. Except on the tricolor ones. Especially the camel/beige and the burgundy, the third leather color really looks amazing..


----------



## bagduchess

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes I agree. Except on the tricolor ones. Especially the camel/beige and the burgundy, the third leather color really looks amazing..


Agree! The tricolor are amazing as they are, but the others could really use the gold accents to make them pop more.


----------



## Sparkletastic

atcprincess said:


> Just delivered.  Love it!    I only paid for the bag and shipping.   No taxes or duty fees.  Only weird thing to me is that they didn't put the bag in the dustbag during shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122340
> View attachment 4122341
> View attachment 4122342
> View attachment 4122343





atcprincess said:


> Here is what I have inside.     And some model shots. Ref I'm 5'6" 105 lbs. The strap is on the last hole so it's the shortest possible length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123651
> View attachment 4123652
> View attachment 4123643
> View attachment 4123644
> View attachment 4123645
> View attachment 4123646
> View attachment 4123648
> View attachment 4123649
> View attachment 4123650


This bag is STUNNING . And it holds a ton!!!  Thanks for the modeling shot for perspective.


----------



## carterazo

starkfan said:


> I was in Paris last month and managed to squeeze in a visit to the Polene store, so thought I'd share some pics!
> 
> The storefront is located along a little cobbled street -- it's an interesting and quiet location, though I'm not sure how much foot traffic they receive there! I was there in the early evening on a weekday, though, not long before they closed, so perhaps the little street has a bit more foot traffic earlier in the day or during weekends...
> View attachment 4102005
> 
> 
> I was pretty impressed by the quality of the bags that I saw -- the grained leathers on the Numero Un do feel quite nice to the touch, fairly buttery, though I think because the bags are so structured (likely with some additional backing to the leather?), the leather therefore doesn't feel as buttery-soft as some leathers on higher-end luxury brand bags.
> 
> What did surprise me slightly about seeing the bags in person, though, was that they were smaller than I thought they'd be, judging from the pictures on Polene's website or instagram! I was using an MZ Wallace Paige crossbody when I visited, which is one of their smaller sized bags (about 12" across, though in the pics below, I did have mine stuffed with things, including a foldable umbrella and a Kleen Kanteen 16oz water bottle). To my surprise, the Numero Un is pretty much exactly the same length across, when I thought that it might be at least a clear inch wider. It should still work for most people as a handbag that can fit daily essentials, though -- I'm just a bit too much of a pack rat with my handbag on a daily basis
> View attachment 4102009
> View attachment 4102007
> 
> 
> The other bag I had my eye on was the Numero Deux, but again, it wound up being smaller in person than I had thought. With the two-compartment construction, it probably also wouldn't fit my things even after I scale down what I carry (I use a full length continental wallet on a daily basis, and don't usually change out of it even for weekends), but it probably would work better if you use smaller wallets/SLGs than me. Again, it's a gorgeous design, though, and I like that the shoulder strap converts pretty easily between double-strapped as a shoulder bag, and single-strapped which works as a crossbody on me.
> View attachment 4102006
> 
> 
> I didn't end up getting any bags from the store, unfortunately, though I did pick up one of their SLGs (the larger sized pouch) in a "Trio" combination of smooth burgundy leather, burgundy velvet leather, and a rose gold metallic leather, which I haven't seen on their website before! I don't have a pic of this one handy, unfortunately, but can try to snap a pic when I have good daylight... Of the two pouch sizes they have, the larger one definitely seems more practical, as the smaller one looks like it could barely fit business or credit cards in there (mainly because the zipper opening is slightly shorter than the length of the SLG itself)...
> 
> Overall, I was pretty impressed by the quality of what I saw -- I wasn't convinced that the current styles/sizes would fit into my own lifestyle and bag needs at this point, but if there was a gap in my bag collection that one of these styles could fill, I would definitely go for it. Hope this helps anyone considering one of their bags!


thanks for the detailed review/ info! This is great!


----------



## carterazo

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Ipsom asked me to post these here too
> Polene pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is new to me, and well taken care of by the previous owner. Leather is on the heavy side, thick and chewy. It maintains its shape whether the front is snapped or not. I have not had any trouble snapping it either. There is a small pocket on the back, would be good for flat things like tickets, tissues, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped and unsnapped - it is definitely easier to get into with the snaps undone. When snapped I have to pull it open a little further - not really an issue but an FYI. It’s lined in a dark green cotton fabric, has a zipper pocket and 2 open pockets in front of it - one of those open pockets is large enough for my iPhone 8. It is on the larger side of medium for me - I have plenty of room for a full size wallet, checkbook, small cosmetic bag, sunglasses, Epi-pen and keys. I could get much more in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a good size for me - doesn’t look too big or too small. I have the strap on the shortest length in this picture (I am 6’ tall) so... that’s a longish strap. But when I adjust the strap to it’s longest length - it’s not long enough for me to work as a crossbody.
> I’m going to carry it today to Conner Prairie with my GD and I’ll let you know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carried it through the park and it was never too heavy or awkward - I was able to sling it behind my back when I had to bend down to tie shoes (double knots are the way to go), I didn't ever feel like it was in the way or bumping into people around me. The Sweet Pea was given 'Walking Onion' bulbs and a giant sprig of spearmint to take home, and I had no qualms about putting them in the purse - I don't feel like it's a 'Precious Petunia' sort of purse.
> I did have a bit of trouble getting my wallet out, so I think depending on the situation, I would unsnap those front snaps to allow for easier access. The purse still keeps its distinctive shape even with those undone.
> Earlier I said that the leather is thick and chewy - I think rather than chewy - it's more… sturdy - if that makes sense.
> I am very much liking it after a whole day of carrying it!
> Edit to add some more thoughts:
> The strap as a cross body is probably long enough for most people - but at my height (giant = me) - I need a little longer strap than normal. I just measured the strap on my Annabel Ingall and it is 48 1/2 inches at it's longest length; the Polene is 43 1/2 inches. I do like a cross body to hit me at my hip and that may be lower than most as well.
> The handle is short for everyone, honestly. It's hand carry, not arm carry.
> Also - excuse my impromptu mod shot - exercise clothes are not the most attractive!


Thank you so much for the very detailed review and information! I like this bag more and more.


----------



## carterazo

atcprincess said:


> Here is what I have inside.     And some model shots. Ref I'm 5'6" 105 lbs. The strap is on the last hole so it's the shortest possible length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123651
> View attachment 4123652
> View attachment 4123643
> View attachment 4123644
> View attachment 4123645
> View attachment 4123646
> View attachment 4123648
> View attachment 4123649
> View attachment 4123650


Fabulous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carterazo

Luckycoffee said:


> I’m visiting Paris and just picked up 3 purses from Polene. ONE in all black with the pebbled leather, UN-MINI in two-tone tanned (last one in the shop) and TWO in two-tone blue. Obviously I am a fan.
> 
> Seeing the purses in person really helped. The leather is very nice, some really great colours with sleek style. I’m very happy with my purchases.
> 
> Here are some photos of the mini and two as there’s pics of One already on the thread.
> 
> View attachment 4082190
> View attachment 4082193
> View attachment 4082195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082199
> View attachment 4082209
> View attachment 4082210


Congrats! That blue is stunning. How are you liking them now that you've had them for a while?


----------



## Pagan

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes I agree. Except on the tricolor ones. Especially the camel/beige and the burgundy, the third leather color really looks amazing..


I prefer the all leather look myself, but it’s a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Cicci783

Beautiful brand!


----------



## starkfan

Pagan said:


> I prefer the all leather look myself, but it’s a matter of personal preference.


Same here, actually -- I feel like the metal clasp works with the Un Mini mainly because of the chain strap it has, whereas the all leather look on the Numero Un works because the strap on that is also all leather, if that makes sense


----------



## Pagan

The metal hardware is less neutral as well; I generally like gold hardware but I’m not a fan of this particular finish.


----------



## speranza

Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures and reviews! I absolutely love this bag, particularly in the burgundy colour. The only thing holding me back from ordering is that I currently already own 4 burgundy bags which is a lot (it’s my favourite colour) my second pick would be black but none of the other colours appeal to me as much. I’m not sure whether to wait and see if they release new colours for Autumn / Winter. In the meantime, I’m really enjoying see everyone’s posts while I try to decide!


----------



## chikkabangbang

reading all the positive comments and looking at everyone's pictures. I decided to purchase the number one yesterday and it will arrive tomorrow. which faster than I expected.


----------



## 2cello

You guys are buying all the polene bags - it’s almost like LV over there right now.    Out of stock of everything.


----------



## peachylv

2cello said:


> You guys are buying all the polene bags - it’s almost like LV over there right now.    Out of stock of everything.


I do think TPF has probably played a hand in increasing the brand’s popularity.  I bought mine over a month ago and everything was in stock back then.  When I saw the Numero Un, I had to have it.  I’m wondering if summer vacation has anything to do with low stock.  Are you trying to buy a particular bag?  You should e-mail them if you are.


----------



## atcprincess

Did anyone else notice the price change?     I'm pretty sure they have changed from euro to us dollar on the English site.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

atcprincess said:


> Did anyone else notice the price change?     I'm pretty sure they have changed from euro to us dollar on the English site.


Ah yes, they did. I have the No. 3 bookmarked and it used to be listed as €330, but now it's 400USD. A tiny bit more expensive, but did anyone get a VAT refund anyway?


----------



## atcprincess

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ah yes, they did. I have the No. 3 bookmarked and it used to be listed as €330, but now it's 400USD. A tiny bit more expensive, but did anyone get a VAT refund anyway?



I paid $409 for my No.1 with shipping about 3 weeks ago.     It would be $420 now.  Still an amazing bag!!!! Probably going to buy another for fall.  I love the Burgundy!      I didn't get a refund, maybe if you applied for one, you might get one.  I have never traveled to Europe and have no experience with VAT.  
I didn't have any custom or duty fees either.  The site appears to be a bit more streamlined and the French to English a little more polished.


----------



## atcprincess

Does anyone have the No 4.   I'm loving the yellow.    Maybe for spring?


----------



## HeadDoctor

I wonder if this has happened to anyone. I made a purchase through Polene's website on Tuesday and I received a text message confirming my purchase. Stupidly I deleted it (I delete all my text messages unless they need answering)  I contacted them asking about my order as I hadn't heard and they're saying my order did not go through. However, my bank is saying the money has already been deducted from my account. I've shown them a screenshot of the payment but needless to say I'm not happy.

Any recommendations what I should do?


----------



## peachylv

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ah yes, they did. I have the No. 3 bookmarked and it used to be listed as €330, but now it's 400USD. A tiny bit more expensive, but did anyone get a VAT refund anyway?


I didn’t get a vat refund.  My bag, with exchange rate and shipping was $410.  It would be about the same now, with the current exchange rate.  Are they including shipping in this price?


----------



## peachylv

HeadDoctor said:


> I wonder if this has happened to anyone. I made a purchase through Polene's website on Tuesday and I received a text message confirming my purchase. Stupidly I deleted it (I delete all my text messages unless they need answering)  I contacted them asking about my order as I hadn't heard and they're saying my order did not go through. However, my bank is saying the money has already been deducted from my account. I've shown them a screenshot of the payment but needless to say I'm not happy.
> 
> Any recommendations what I should do?


Did you not get an e-mail confirmation as well?  I’d contact them again.  That sounds really weird.  I’m surprised to read about all of the ordering problems on here.  I’m starting to be really thankful that I bought mine at the end of May.  My order was quick and seamless.  I wonder what is going on?


----------



## starkfan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> [...]did anyone get a VAT refund anyway?





atcprincess said:


> [...] I didn't get a refund, maybe if you applied for one, you might get one.  I have never traveled to Europe and have no experience with VAT.





peachylv said:


> I didn’t get a vat refund.


On the issue of VAT refunds, when I bought an SLG from their store in Paris and asked about getting a VAT refund form, the SA told me that they aren't signed up to process or offer VAT refunds, or something to that effect -- for what this is worth, it may be that this also applies to their website sales to countries outside of the EU.

If they're selling more to international countries via their online website and even changing their website to state USD prices etc (they even have a Chinese-language website now!), perhaps the VAT issue is something that will follow soon? (Technically, VAT should be excluded outright from their sales prices to international countries, if I recall correctly from some UK-based websites.) I sure hope so, at least!


----------



## bella89

Does anyone know if the website will be restocked anytime soon, or if they're going to have specific F/W offerings?   I really want to order a number one mini but almost all the colors are sold out.  Nice to see they're doing well!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I emailed more than a month ago and asked and they said they would be releasing new items in a few weeks. I guess they are behind schedule.


----------



## Iris Gris

So I've been obsessing on Polene for a while now, and JUST NOW realized that  No. 3 comes is regular AND mini. It looks like all the regulars are sold out, but mini is available in burgundy trio and green trio. I love both colors, and although I don't really love Boston-style bags, I'm tempted! 

I'll try to post family photos soon... so far my collection includes:
No. 1 in Grey Trio-- soooo pretty
No. 1 mini in Peach and in Black (monochrome)-- these are the ones with 2 different chains
No. 6 in Pink and in Black-- these are adorable and eye-catching but don't hold much
2 SLG small pouches, both in Black, both included free with the No. 1 minis

I can't wait to see the rumored autumn colors.... I have a problem.


----------



## atcprincess

I was playing around on the new site and found this.   Not that I believe I would ever want to return, but I think this is awesome customer service.   Free returns!

How do you return an item?

You may return articles no longer in their original packaging within 15 days of the date of home delivery at your home or pick-up on site.

To be eligible for complimentary returns, it is essential to contact us beforehand at contact@polene-paris.com and to tell us the item(s) that you wish to return. Within 48 hours, we will forward you a printable voucher to place on your parcel to be dropped off at the post office or a pick-up location.

Complimentary returns are only granted to parcels sent from mainland France.

We are committed to reimbursing you within 15 days.


----------



## ipsum

atcprincess said:


> Free returns


It is due to EU legislation and part of consumer protection for EU residents. If you live outside of EU, it would be good to double check with them first.


----------



## ipsum

HeadDoctor said:


> Any recommendations what I should do?


It is holiday season in France so don't expect much happening till August. It is same with Longchamp when my local store in another EU country had to dealt with their French factory when my bag got broken apart. In addition, they are still a small company and might not want to hire more help because that is straight out from their own pockets. Just email them again stating date and time when you placed your order and that you didnt receive the order confirmation and ask them to send your confirmation to the email address again which you provided them when placing the order.


----------



## ipsum

Anyone has self taken pics of numero six? I started to grow loving it and am thinking of placing my order.


----------



## atcprincess

Does anyone have a yellow polene bag any style or the number four any color?    I'm loving the yellow number 4 but can't find any reviews on the color nor the number 4.   Thanks!


----------



## ipsum

lara0112 said:


> I bought it in pink and think it will be a very convenient clutch style bag that you can still hang on your arm.


Could you please some pics of your beauty six?



atcprincess said:


> This bag is heavy,


Can you tell how heavy? 1kg? 1.5kg or even more? Will the light brown parts get patina or are they treated leather?



2cello said:


> You guys are buying all the polene bags - it’s almost like LV over there right now.    Out of stock of everything.


It's because their factory is on holiday, closed. It'll be back to normal by September.


----------



## atcprincess

The leather is treated, so I'm not sure how it will age. Ref the weight I will get back to you.  I'm use to carrying louis vuitton, mostly canvas pieces.   So an all leather bag is a noticeable weight to me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am hoping hoping hoping it's under 1kg


----------



## Iris Gris

Here are my two No. 6’s, with the pink one next to a pink Senreve Mini Maestra for a color comparison. (Note: I have big hands.) I tried to show what will fit inside.

Also, I tried to show the color of my grey No. 1, but the light’s not great. It really is a warm grey.


----------



## Iris Gris

What’s fits inside No. 6:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the warm grey, leans towards taupe!! [emoji173]️


----------



## HeadDoctor

HeadDoctor said:


> I wonder if this has happened to anyone. I made a purchase through Polene's website on Tuesday and I received a text message confirming my purchase. Stupidly I deleted it (I delete all my text messages unless they need answering)  I contacted them asking about my order as I hadn't heard and they're saying my order did not go through. However, my bank is saying the money has already been deducted from my account. I've shown them a screenshot of the payment but needless to say I'm not happy.
> 
> Any recommendations what I should do?



So update on my order.

I received it today after the whole missing order situation only to receive the bag without the actual strap  I guess the saga continues!

I've e-mailed Polene asking if the strap is coming separately or what do I do. Was so looking forward to be able to use this bag this weekend!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

HeadDoctor said:


> So update on my order.
> 
> I received it today after the whole missing order situation only to receive the bag without the actual strap  I guess the saga continues!
> 
> I've e-mailed Polene asking if the strap is coming separately or what do I do. Was so looking forward to be able to use this bag this weekend!



Oh man! 
What was the bag again?


----------



## HeadDoctor

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh man!
> What was the bag again?



I ordered a Numero Un Mini


----------



## atcprincess

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am hoping hoping hoping it's under 1kg



It's 0.97 kg empty lol.


----------



## vanfall

Oh man! At 5'3 and only need small handbags I'm loving the nr uno but it will look huge on me. And I don't like the chain on the mini. The shape of the uno is so pretty!! I hope they will come out with a different size of the uno with the same look. The bag looks so luxurious! I love the minimalism style.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

atcprincess said:


> It's 0.97 kg empty lol.



Woot woot I'm thrilled!!!! That's fine for me. 750g feels crazy light but over a kilo And I get sad about the weight. Strange how much difference a few hundred grams makes!


----------



## lara0112

so I can finally feed back about my Polene collection - I bought in total 4 bags and 2 SLGs - I have two Numero Un, one Mini Numero Un and the Numero Six.  I also have the larger and the smaller pouch - love those, so useful and so affordable. I have yet to receive the Numero Six but as for the other bags - the Numero Un mini I would not re-buy. I actually like the size and it is useful to have, plus the price is not crazy, but it is not something I go nuts over right now
however the regular size Numero Un is one of the most amazing bags I have bought for this price. I bought the pebbled black and the pebbled grey and I am obsessed with the grey right now.  I have some H Etain SLG and it is lighter than that - I feel like it is a bit darker than H gris t and it is less brown than Celine Souris , so for me it is actually the perfect summer colour. the bag is just so beautiful and for me not too heavy. if you want to buy only one, I suggest you get the grey and I always go for black, so this shows how much I love the grey one. 

also a detail I hadn't noticed previously, there are two sets of poppers to open on the Numero Un, which allows to really increase the size of the bag - if I want to keep the shape I just open the side poppers and keep the front ones closed.


----------



## waddleod

I got an email that they restocked, and ordered numero six in terre de sienne.  It says shipping end of August though, so I don't think they're really restocked.  Wanted to order numero un mini but restrained myself.

You CAN fit an iPhone (x) in there right?  It looks tiny in the picture in this thread, but the measurements sound large enough that I shouldn't have to worry about it?


----------



## HeadDoctor

waddleod said:


> I got an email that they restocked, and ordered numero six in terre de sienne.  It says shipping end of August though, so I don't think they're really restocked.  Wanted to order numero un mini but restrained myself.
> 
> You CAN fit an iPhone (x) in there right?  It looks tiny in the picture in this thread, but the measurements sound large enough that I shouldn't have to worry about it?



I bought the Numero Un Mini and I really love it! Even though I had issues with my order and my chain is yet to arrive (mine came without one and they have just sent out the chain to me), I still love the bag. It is just so stunning!

It actually fits quite a bit. I currently have my LV Emilie in there, my Samsung S8 (which you can also tuck in at the back pocket), my sunglasses, a notepad, a pen, a mini bottle of moisturiser, a mini bottle of sunscreen, a bottle of hand sanitiser (the Palmolive mini size), a mini bottle of perfume (the small BodyShop one), a small bottle of eye drops and my lip balm.

So it fits quite a bit!

I also have a Chloe Drew in cement pink and LOVE the Polene over the Chloe.


----------



## SmoothSkinDreamer

lara0112 said:


> so I can finally feed back about my Polene collection - I bought in total 4 bags and 2 SLGs - I have two Numero Un, one Mini Numero Un and the Numero Six.  I also have the larger and the smaller pouch - love those, so useful and so affordable. I have yet to receive the Numero Six but as for the other bags - the Numero Un mini I would not re-buy. I actually like the size and it is useful to have, plus the price is not crazy, but it is not something I go nuts over right now
> however the regular size Numero Un is one of the most amazing bags I have bought for this price. I bought the pebbled black and the pebbled grey and I am obsessed with the grey right now.  I have some H Etain SLG and it is lighter than that - I feel like it is a bit darker than H gris t and it is less brown than Celine Souris , so for me it is actually the perfect summer colour. the bag is just so beautiful and for me not too heavy. if you want to buy only one, I suggest you get the grey and I always go for black, so this shows how much I love the grey one.
> 
> also a detail I hadn't noticed previously, there are two sets of poppers to open on the Numero Un, which allows to really increase the size of the bag - if I want to keep the shape I just open the side poppers and keep the front ones closed.




Is that Monochrome grey the same as pebble grey? Does it look like more beige in real then actual grey? Been aiming on that color too! Thank You


----------



## bella89

I'm torn between number one or number one mini.  I tend to go for smaller bags but I have a lot of smaller bags and I recently got Invisalign, which means I need to carry a lot of stuff with me.  Anyone who has the mini, would the Longchamp Pochette, which is 7 ½"W x 4"H, fit inside the bag you think with enough room for a  small wallet and a few other small pieces?  I feel the number one is a better choice, but I like the chain a lot.

I'm also so undecided about the color.  I guess I have a little bit of time since they won't ship until August, but I'm torn  between the trio black or the trio burgundy.


----------



## barbee

I will finally have a Numero Un on the way soon!  I had hoped to visit the store while in Paris last summer, but the location was not on our planned route.  So, for over  a year, I have been hem-hawing about the size, color, etc.  Just could not pull the trigger.  What did it?  One listed on Ebay! The seller was so nice, and it is new/almost new.  The color, then, was decided for me.  Burgundy! It will be great for fall/winter(I would possibly have chosen a light neutral, which is currently missing in my closet)  
I will post pics when it arrives, but a vacation is looming next week, so I may have to wait a bit before I see it.


----------



## barbee

Here is my incredibly happy update.  I bought the Numero Un on  Ebay Wednesday, paid for it yesterday morning, and it arrived at my door this afternoon.  Best experience ever!  The bag is new( I cannot find the smallest issue with it) and I love it.  I didn't believe I needed burgundy, but yes, It is such a pretty color I know it will work well with my wardrobe.  The front closure snap works like a charm, something I have issues with on two of my more expensive bags.  
Icing on the cake( I am flaunting this!) I paid $300 plus $15 shipping.  It even came in the original box!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gorgeous!!! I think the trio burgundy is probably the most stunning; after the camel trio maybe... So hard to choose! I wonder when the new collection will be released.


----------



## peachylv

It is gorgeous!  That is such a perfect fall color.  I love the arrangement and cachepot next to your purse too.


----------



## atcprincess

I love the Burgundy.  I'm hoping to add a trio in the fall.  I HAVE to stop buying things!    Polene bags are addicting.   Such great prices for the quality.   I'm moving from the mainland back to Hawaii next spring and shipping is crazy!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

atcprincess said:


> I love the Burgundy.  I'm hoping to add a trio in the fall.  I HAVE to stop buying things!    Polene bags are addicting.   Such great prices for the quality.   I'm moving from the mainland back to Hawaii next spring and shipping is crazy!!!!



You're a kama'aina too? I didn't realize! I was born a local girl but these days haven't even visited in 6 years! Need to go back!


----------



## atcprincess

I'm more of a transplant aka a haole lol.      My parents moved when I was 9 months old.     We moved back to the mainland when I was 10 and have been trying to get back ever since.    My sister is still there I'm super excited that I am able to transfer with my job back home.    I miss it so much.   I go about twice a year.       Which island?


----------



## atcprincess

I'm a big island girl, but atleast I can get oahu. My mom will be back in kona this fall for good.  She is happily retiring and going home as well.


----------



## maveywavey

Hello all, I'm 5'2 in height and was wondering if you all think that the Polene Numero Uno bag would be too big for me? Thank you for your input! I am looking for a "travel" handbag for my 3 week trip to the UK. thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

atcprincess said:


> I'm more of a transplant aka a haole lol.      My parents moved when I was 9 months old.     We moved back to the mainland when I was 10 and have been trying to get back ever since.    My sister is still there I'm super excited that I am able to transfer with my job back home.    I miss it so much.   I go about twice a year.       Which island?



Oahu! I'm a haole too. My mom's a Blondie southern belle. My dad is foreign though so I'm not completely haole even though most assume I am.


----------



## barbee

maveywavey said:


> Hello all, I'm 5'2 in height and was wondering if you all think that the Polene Numero Uno bag would be too big for me? Thank you for your input! I am looking for a "travel" handbag for my 3 week trip to the UK. thanks!


I am 5'6" and was concerned the bag might be big for me.  It's fine, but at your height, I might be concerned.  Just my opinion, of course!  Some weeks bag, there was a post from someone who was... i forget, maybe 5'10" and she really looked great with it--very proportioned.  It all comes down to what you are comfortable carrying.


----------



## atcprincess

I posted a few pictures back.  I'm 5 6 for ref


----------



## barbee

atcprincess said:


> I posted a few pictures back.  I'm 5 6 for ref


And it looked great!!


----------



## atcprincess

barbee said:


> And it looked great!!



Thanks! I love it.    I get a lot of complements when I wear it.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

barbee said:


> Here is my incredibly happy update.  I bought the Numero Un on  Ebay Wednesday, paid for it yesterday morning, and it arrived at my door this afternoon.  Best experience ever!  The bag is new( I cannot find the smallest issue with it) and I love it.  I didn't believe I needed burgundy, but yes, It is such a pretty color I know it will work well with my wardrobe.  The front closure snap works like a charm, something I have issues with on two of my more expensive bags.
> Icing on the cake( I am flaunting this!) I paid $300 plus $15 shipping.  It even came in the original box!
> View attachment 4146332


LOVE this!!


----------



## maveywavey

barbee said:


> I am 5'6" and was concerned the bag might be big for me.  It's fine, but at your height, I might be concerned.  Just my opinion, of course!  Some weeks bag, there was a post from someone who was... i forget, maybe 5'10" and she really looked great with it--very proportioned.  It all comes down to what you are comfortable carrying.


thanks for taking time to reply


----------



## lara0112

SmoothSkinDreamer said:


> Is that Monochrome grey the same as pebble grey? Does it look like more beige in real then actual grey? Been aiming on that color too! Thank You



sorry yes, that is the same. It is not a true grey but it is not truly beige, I feel like the colour in the pics is quite an accurate representation. I will take a pic comparing to H etain (quite a brown grey) and H graphite (quite a true dark grey). the most recent H grey is quite a true grey and it is more beige than that. in the same colour range as H etoupe and Celine souris but better than both of those - and darker than Gris T


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have this on its way to me from eBay. 



Yay!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4159227


What pretty color!


----------



## Iris Gris

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4159227


Beautiful!


----------



## barbee

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4159227


I love the color!  How is the chain on your shoulder?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

When it's full it's not comfortable. I was able to get all my stuff into it but then it was just too heavy for a chain. So I tried this  ( https://etsy.me/2EYXWka )  and it's very comfy: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I've decided I'll probably mostly use this as a more dressy bag, with the chain, without quite all my normal day to day stuff in it. It's very elegant but this novelty strap makes it more casual.


----------



## barbee

HopelessBagGirl said:


> When it's full it's not comfortable. I was able to get all my stuff into it but then it was just too heavy for a chain. So I tried this  ( https://etsy.me/2EYXWka )  and it's very comfy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160061
> 
> 
> I've decided I'll probably mostly use this as a more dressy bag, with the chain, without quite all my normal day to day stuff in it. It's very elegant but this novelty strap makes it more casual.


The bag looks wonderful with the strap!


----------



## peachylv

HopelessBagGirl said:


> When it's full it's not comfortable. I was able to get all my stuff into it but then it was just too heavy for a chain. So I tried this  ( https://etsy.me/2EYXWka )  and it's very comfy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160061
> 
> 
> I've decided I'll probably mostly use this as a more dressy bag, with the chain, without quite all my normal day to day stuff in it. It's very elegant but this novelty strap makes it more casual.


It’s beautiful!  I love the color!


----------



## peachylv

I had my first Polene sighting while on vacation in Belgium.  It was in a town called Knokke.  It was a black Numero Un with suede near the opening.  It was beautiful, of course.


----------



## VgL

bella89 said:


> I'm torn between number one or number one mini.  I tend to go for smaller bags but I have a lot of smaller bags and I recently got Invisalign, which means I need to carry a lot of stuff with me.  Anyone who has the mini, would the Longchamp Pochette, which is 7 ½"W x 4"H, fit inside the bag you think with enough room for a  small wallet and a few other small pieces?  I feel the number one is a better choice, but I like the chain a lot.
> 
> I'm also so undecided about the color.  I guess I have a little bit of time since they won't ship until August, but I'm torn  between the trio black or the trio burgundy.



I just got back from Paris and went to the Polene store and was undecided between the mini in beige with the suede flap or in grey.  I went with the suede and leather beige and love it. 

Not sure how thick the Longchamp pochette is but if it is very structured and more than 1.5” thick then you may have a problem fastening the flap.  Keep in mind that it tapers at the top.  I’ve included a picture. That said, if the thickness of the pochette works, you will have plenty of space at the bottom of the bag.  This small bag fits much more than my LV Favorite bag.  I easily can fit a small wallet sunglasses with hard case iPhone 8 Plus, LV mini pochette and misc items.


----------



## preppie

Anyone else see the SLG/wallet announcement from Polene on Instagram this morning?  

I would be really interested to see what the price point on these will be, I really like both styles.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They are lovely.


----------



## peachylv

I have the Numero Un in light pink.  I love carrying it!   I can’t seem to get my mind off the monochrome grey.  I paid $410 in total shipping and everything to the U.S. in May.  I noticed that the price is in dollars now.  Is the shipping price still 20 euros?


----------



## meeouw2

I adore this brand!

Bought my numero uno last april, I was travelling to UK and I got the bag shipped to my hotel. I came from indonesia and shipping goods from abroad is very risky and I might ended up paying very high tax.

The leather quality is outstanding, love the color and style. 

I am happy with my purchase and so far I havent seen anyone in indonesia wear polene so its definitely another plus point for me!


----------



## TiTi78

preppie said:


> Anyone else see the SLG/wallet announcement from Polene on Instagram this morning?
> 
> I would be really interested to see what the price point on these will be, I really like both styles.



I saw....I'm hoping that black one comes with a chain/strap. That would be a beautiful WOC


----------



## jellenp32

peachylv said:


> I have the Numero Un in light pink.  I love carrying it!   I can’t seem to get my mind off the monochrome grey.  I paid $410 in total shipping and everything to the U.S. in May.  I noticed that the price is in dollars now.  Is the shipping price still 20 euros?


Yes I just ordered the numero uno in camel and my total was US 420


----------



## peachylv

jellenp32 said:


> Yes I just ordered the numero uno in camel and my total was US 420


Thank you!


----------



## blumster

I just ordered the Numero un in black monochrome- can't wait for it to arrive!!  I paid $420 including shipping


----------



## preppie

TiTi78 said:


> I saw....I'm hoping that black one comes with a chain/strap. That would be a beautiful WOC



I didn’t even think of that but it is a brilliant idea.


----------



## TiTi78

preppie said:


> I didn’t even think of that but it is a brilliant idea.


They just responded to my instagram question: no chains. It will be available in black and trio black and then the (zipped I think) wallets in pink, camel and black.
The Numero Deux should be back in a month


----------



## atcprincess

I want a blue deux so badly


----------



## tasjaa

Hi everyone! Im so in love with the Numero UN Mini.. does anyone have the black/suede one? And how long did it take to arrive to the US?


----------



## YellowBuggie

Pagan said:


> Finally pics of the packaging, dust bag and front/back/side pics. I’ll stop spamming the thread now, but I know there aren’t a lot of pictures of these bags available.



Absolutely beautiful! I cannot wait until I can add the pink Numero Un to my small bag collection. I'm super crushing on this bag!


----------



## YellowBuggie

peachylv said:


> View attachment 4086095
> View attachment 4086096
> View attachment 4086097
> View attachment 4086098
> View attachment 4086099
> View attachment 4086100
> View attachment 4086101
> View attachment 4086102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my Numero Un on Monday afternoon.  It arrived at my door in the U.S. today.  That was quick!!  No charge but for shipping.  The total with shipping was $410.72.  I’m not sure what the exchange rate is today though. I love this purse!!  It seems like a very well made bag.  I was pleasantly surprised by the gold hardware..Sorry, but the dust bag is way nicer than the LV, Chloe, Bal, Gucci dust bags I got with my purses. It’s a little nicer than the dust bag that came with my Bally.  I had to buy dust bags for my no name purses. Please excuse my outfit.  I just got back from seeing Solo with my son. I’m 5’8” and a half and 124 pounds for reference.



Thank you for sharing!! It's so beautiful! I plan on getting an identical one ASAP.


----------



## peachylv

YellowBuggie said:


> Thank you for sharing!! It's so beautiful! I plan on getting an identical one ASAP.


You’re welcome!  Thank you.   I love this bag.  It’s so pretty.  You will enjoy it so much.  I’m very impressed with the craftsmsnship.  It’s more like my premier designer bags than my contemporary and no names in terms of quality.


----------



## YellowBuggie

peachylv said:


> You’re welcome!  Thank you.   I love this bag.  It’s so pretty.  You will enjoy it so much.  I’m very impressed with the craftsmsnship.  It’s more like my premier designer bags than my contemporary and no names in terms of quality.



I'm so glad to hear that about the quality. I will be waiting anxiously until I have the opportunity to purchase one


----------



## atcprincess

tasjaa said:


> Hi everyone! Im so in love with the Numero UN Mini.. does anyone have the black/suede one? And how long did it take to arrive to the US?



I ordered a numero un, I'm in California, I ordered mine on June 26. It shipped July 3 I got it on July 5.  I have pictures on page 10.   Love the bag and quality.


----------



## peachylv

YellowBuggie said:


> I'm so glad to hear that about the quality. I will be waiting anxiously until I have the opportunity to purchase one


Please share photos when you do buy it and receive it.


----------



## jellenp32

tasjaa said:


> Hi everyone! Im so in love with the Numero UN Mini.. does anyone have the black/suede one? And how long did it take to arrive to the US?


I ordered a camel uno last Friday and it is Wednesday and still no shipment notification. I'll keep you posted


----------



## tasjaa

jellenp32 said:


> I ordered a camel uno last Friday and it is Wednesday and still no shipment notification. I'll keep you posted


Thank you! Hopefully you get the bag soon!


----------



## tasjaa

atcprincess said:


> I ordered a numero un, I'm in California, I ordered mine on June 26. It shipped July 3 I got it on July 5.  I have pictures on page 10.   Love the bag and quality.


Thats not bad at all! Thank you for the info!


----------



## Lavidacolor

[Reposting here to see if you can help w/ your opinion  ]
Hi all! I've been eyeing this bag for a while but kind of forgot about it for several months, until I saw it again on Purse Blog! I still really like it after all this time so I think it's a sign...just need to choose a color!

I generally get darker bags because I hate having to be careful of stains. But...the baby pink is so pretty! I like neutrals for bags generally since my clothing is brighter and want an easy outfit match. I like black croc and khaki green the most, and I think the green is neutral enough...but I don't have anything baby pink! Just paranoid it'll get dirty.

What do you think I should choose? Thanks for your input!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Green gets my vote. Especially with fall approaching.


----------



## Cookiefiend

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Green gets my vote. Especially with fall approaching.



+1 
I have the green one in the first picture - it’s a marvelous color.


----------



## Lavidacolor

Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> I have the green one in the first picture - it’s a marvelous color.


Yay! Do you find  it easy to match with outfits?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Lavidacolor said:


> Yay! Do you find  it easy to match with outfits?


I think it looks great with both casual and dressier outfits - I've worn it with jeans, shorts and skirts! White, khaki, navy, sage green, gray and black clothes have all looked good with it too. I think its a great color.


----------



## jellenp32

Here's an update, I ordered my bag last Friday. Shipment ( I think, its in French  notification came on this last Thursday. Arrival expected on Tuesday with signature. And super glad I ordered when I did, camel uno bag sold out now!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

jellenp32 said:


> Here's an update, I ordered my bag last Friday. Shipment ( I think, its in French  notification came on this last Thursday. Arrival expected on Tuesday with signature. And super glad I ordered when I did, camel uno bag sold out now!



I noticed!!


----------



## atcprincess

Oh wow!     I'm so glad I got my camel trio when I did.    I'm waiting to buy the Burgundy trio for fall and a number 4 in yellow for spring. I'm really needing to hold off on more bags.   Way too many!!!   I have this beauty waiting for me to pick up.   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.   Sorry had to share this beauty...Drool.  I have a purse problem lol.   Specifically anything  French. Hah!


----------



## preppie

Lavidacolor said:


> Yay! Do you find  it easy to match with outfits?



I also have the green and I have no problem matching it!  It actually pairs with so many colors.   I love the color with almost everything.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lavidacolor said:


> Yay! Do you find  it easy to match with outfits?


Blogger Niomi Smart has it in green, and she's styled it in this video:

She also has it in the tricolor caramel Un as well as a blue Deux if anyone's interested in seeing those on video


----------



## Lavidacolor

Thanks for your input everyone! I think the unanimous decision is khaki green (including my BF, he chose green without knowing what everyone else voted for). So it's decided! I am getting a green Numero Un


----------



## Lavidacolor

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I noticed!!


I know  Originally I wanted camel trio, but I think I will love green just the same


----------



## peachylv

Lavidacolor said:


> [Reposting here to see if you can help w/ your opinion  ]
> Hi all! I've been eyeing this bag for a while but kind of forgot about it for several months, until I saw it again on Purse Blog! I still really like it after all this time so I think it's a sign...just need to choose a color!
> 
> I generally get darker bags because I hate having to be careful of stains. But...the baby pink is so pretty! I like neutrals for bags generally since my clothing is brighter and want an easy outfit match. I like black croc and khaki green the most, and I think the green is neutral enough...but I don't have anything baby pink! Just paranoid it'll get dirty.
> 
> What do you think I should choose? Thanks for your input!
> View attachment 4177793
> View attachment 4177794
> View attachment 4177795


I have the pink and while I baby it, I don’t worry about when to carry it like my LV mono Speedy or my Balenciaga Day.  However, since fall is approaching, I’d get green.


----------



## TiTi78

A few new items dropped at Poléne....the wallets and Numero Duex in a few new colours.


----------



## jellenp32

That wallet/clutch is beautiful. I do wish it had a chain for crossbody


----------



## nadatoprada

Has anyone shipped the Numero Un Mini to Canada? I want to order it but worried about duties! Shipping is $25 I assume that's FedEx? My sister is in Italy right now, but won't bring it back for me. le sigh. I'm thinking the new Terre de Sienne colour as it's so unique and I could use a brown little bag.


----------



## bagduchess

I've been going back and forth for MONTHS on these and I'm close to making a choice... but those of you who have the trios, does the suede get dirty easily/discolor? That's been my major reservation, despite the stunning colors.


----------



## Gracie916

So, I have patiently waited to put my two cents into my experience with receiving my Polène Number One in Pink.

Today is Sep. 7 and I was originally supposed to receive my purse on Aug. 27th.  Turned out, it never left Spain due to some custom clearance issue and it was being returned to sender...  

I had to search Polène’s website to find a phone number to call them.  Long story short, they apologized as said that they will clean up the paperwork mess and I will receive my order soon.

Fast forward, I finally received my package after more than 2 weeks, open the box and they sent me the wrong color.  They sent me grey not pink, I double checked my receipt, and order confirmation and it clearly stated “PINK”.  Back to calling customer service...wish me luck.


----------



## waddleod

Mine must have had the same customs issue, but it finally arrived today after initially saying it would be here 8/30. This is definitely a unique addition to my bag collection.


----------



## TiTi78

waddleod said:


> Mine must have had the same customs issue, but it finally arrived today after initially saying it would be here 8/30. This is definitely a unique addition to my bag collection.



So pretty. Interested to see what it can hold.


----------



## kipp

TiTi78 said:


> So pretty. Interested to see what it can hold.


Someone asked this a few posts ago, but I didn't see an answer.  Will the numero six hold an iphone 8 plus?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## blumster

I also have had the same experience with delayed shipping.  I ordered my numero un bag on August 27th and it has yet to arrive.  Yesterday I wrote customer service and this was their response
"
Dear Madam,
Thank you for your email and your order.
We realized that there was a problem with your delivery and asked our carrier to correct his mistake. This is why you may have received a message saying “Returned to the sender” (our carrier). We then made our best to make your parcel leave their warehouse  as soon as possible as it was stuck in Spain for several days.
However, the problem is now totally fixed and you will receive your parcel within 3 working days maximum.
According to your above tracking number , your parcel is now in transit.
Please accept our sincerest apologies for the inconvenience.
Have a lovely day,
Polène

I have been tracking the bag and it is now in the US and supposedly scheduled to arrive Monday!  Fingers crossed I will receive the correct bag I ordered.  Nervous now reading above posts!


----------



## waddleod

So with the six you are definitely in it for the cuteness factor, not functionality. I don’t think an 8 plus phone would fit. I have iPhone X, keys w/ fob, a tiny lipstick, and some kleenexes in here. There is an inside pocket that CC and cash can go in.


----------



## kipp

waddleod said:


> So with the six you are definitely in it for the cuteness factor, not functionality. I don’t think an 8 plus phone would fit. I have iPhone X, keys w/ fob, a tiny lipstick, and some kleenexes in here. There is an inside pocket that CC and cash can go in.



Thank you!  It sure is gorgeous!  I would get one in a heartbeat but it would have to hold my iphone 8 plus.


----------



## pursestalker

HopelessBagGirl said:


> When it's full it's not comfortable. I was able to get all my stuff into it but then it was just too heavy for a chain. So I tried this  ( https://etsy.me/2EYXWka )  and it's very comfy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160061
> 
> 
> I've decided I'll probably mostly use this as a more dressy bag, with the chain, without quite all my normal day to day stuff in it. It's very elegant but this novelty strap makes it more casual.



I spent a while looking for a T-end additional strap to replace the chain and didn't think about attaching a regular clasp to the chain - brilliant idea and the strap is gorgeous!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pursestalker said:


> I spent a while looking for a T-end additional strap to replace the chain and didn't think about attaching a regular clasp to the chain - brilliant idea and the strap is gorgeous!



Well thank you!!!


----------



## Susan Middleton

nadatoprada said:


> Has anyone shipped the Numero Un Mini to Canada? I want to order it but worried about duties! Shipping is $25 I assume that's FedEx? My sister is in Italy right now, but won't bring it back for me. le sigh. I'm thinking the new Terre de Sienne colour as it's so unique and I could use a brown little bag.


I’m in Toronto and just got my Numero Un.  Unfortunately in Canada we have to pay duty and provincial taxes as the import limit is a measley $20 not $800 as in the US. I used the French site and paid in Euros as the exchange was better than UD$ to CAD$. I paid a total of $679 CAD which translates to about $515 USD. Duty is 10.5%.  So cost of bag + shipping + duty on bag & shipping + provincial sales tax on everything. Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Susan Middleton said:


> I’m in Toronto and just got my Numero Un.  Unfortunately in Canada we have to pay duty and provincial taxes as the import limit is a measles $20 not $800 as in the US. I used the French site and paid in Euros as the exchange was better than UD$ to CAD$. I paid a total of $679 CAD which translates to about $515 USD. Duty is 10.5%.  So cost of bag + shipping + duty on bag & shipping + provincial sales tax on everything. Hope this helps in your decision.



Pics!!!!


----------



## Susan Middleton

Susan Middleton said:


> I’m in Toronto and just got my Numero Un.  Unfortunately in Canada we have to pay duty and provincial taxes as the import limit is a measles $20 not $800 as in the US. I used the French site and paid in Euros as the exchange was better than UD$ to CAD$. I paid a total of $679 CAD which translates to about $515 USD. Duty is 10.5%.  So cost of bag + shipping + duty on bag & shipping + provincial sales tax on everything. Hope this helps in your decision.





nadatoprada said:


> Has anyone shipped the Numero Un Mini to Canada? I want to order it but worried about duties! Shipping is $25 I assume that's FedEx? My sister is in Italy right now, but won't bring it back for me. le sigh. I'm thinking the new Terre de Sienne colour as it's so unique and I could use a brown little bag.


I forgot to mention it will be shipped via DHL and there is a processing fee and transaction fee via customs broker - $17.24 which is part of the $679 total cost.


----------



## Susan Middleton

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Pics!!!!


It’s the grey trio.  I would not call it grey - more like dove grey or griege.  I think it will be okay with my charcoal winter coat.  The bag itself is lovely and just the right size.  I look for bags that are not more than 11” wide. The light is too yellow so the color does not show well.  Sorry.


----------



## barbee

There is a Numero Un on Ebay, starting bid $279, used once.  It's not mine, of course, but as I did buy one on Ebay recently, and am very happy with it, I suppose I would recommend.  At the least, we know any Polene bags will not be fake! And by one of you bidding/buying, it will keep me from wanting to bid on it. Color is Trio Sand.  There are a few other bags listed, but at higher prices.
I also  bought the zippered cosmetic/SLG on Ebay recently,  and it is wonderful. It really fits well in smaller bags, yet can hold a mirror, comb and lipstick, and is very nicely made.


----------



## atcprincess

There is a grey number 2 on eBay also.   It's so pretty.   I want a blue one.   I wish they would restock.     Does anyone  have a number 2? Thoughts?


----------



## LizzieLV

My experience with this bag was drawn out and terrible but she is finally here!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LizzieLV said:


> My experience with this bag was drawn out and terrible but she is finally here!



She looks like she was worth it!  Drool!  Was she?


----------



## LizzieLV

HopelessBagGirl said:


> She looks like she was worth it!  Drool!  Was she?


 
It is fair to say I am obsessed!!! The leather smells amazing, the bag is so well made and is truly stunning!


----------



## pursegirl32

Hi ladies, I have a question for those who have the Numero Un. Do you feel it could fit a 12-inch laptop (and still fit other items and look good)? Based on the dimensions stated on their page, it seems like it would be just wide enough to fit the laptop -- but I'm wondering if the bag is structured/sturdy enough, or if the laptop would be too heavy for the bag to keep its shape? Any insights would be appreciated!


----------



## lovingmybags

pursegirl32 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for those who have the Numero Un. Do you feel it could fit a 12-inch laptop (and still fit other items and look good)? Based on the dimensions stated on their page, it seems like it would be just wide enough to fit the laptop -- but I'm wondering if the bag is structured/sturdy enough, or if the laptop would be too heavy for the bag to keep its shape? Any insights would be appreciated!



I don't own the bag, but seeing how the sides are snapped together, it's unlikely for anything sizable to go in without distorting its shape.  That's honestly the only thing that's keeping me from getting it, as the bag looks absolutely fantastic!  Going to keep living through the others vicariously at the moment...


----------



## preppie

pursegirl32 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for those who have the Numero Un. Do you feel it could fit a 12-inch laptop (and still fit other items and look good)? Based on the dimensions stated on their page, it seems like it would be just wide enough to fit the laptop -- but I'm wondering if the bag is structured/sturdy enough, or if the laptop would be too heavy for the bag to keep its shape? Any insights would be appreciated!



I tried, it was a no go.  It was wide enough but not tall enough for mine.


----------



## peachylv

Susan Middleton said:


> View attachment 4188514
> View attachment 4188515
> View attachment 4188516
> 
> It’s the grey trio.  I would not call it grey - more like dove grey or griege.  I think it will be okay with my charcoal winter coat.  The bag itself is lovely and just the right size.  I look for bags that are not more than 11” wide. The light is too yellow so the color does not show well.  Sorry.


Beautiful!


----------



## peachylv

LizzieLV said:


> My experience with this bag was drawn out and terrible but she is finally here!


It’s beautiful!  What happened?  Mine was here in 3 days and I am in the U.S.  I ordered mine at the end of May  though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Maybe their volume has amped up in the last six months and they are logistically struggling to grow along with it.


----------



## peachylv

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Maybe their volume has amped up in the last six months and they are logistically struggling to grow along with it.


You are probably correct.  Let’s hope they don’t start cutting corners and lowering quality to deal with it.


----------



## carterazo

waddleod said:


> Mine must have had the same customs issue, but it finally arrived today after initially saying it would be here 8/30. This is definitely a unique addition to my bag collection.


Beautiful! [emoji7] 

Is that contrast stitching?


----------



## GiGiHM

pursegirl32 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for those who have the Numero Un. Do you feel it could fit a 12-inch laptop (and still fit other items and look good)? Based on the dimensions stated on their page, it seems like it would be just wide enough to fit the laptop -- but I'm wondering if the bag is structured/sturdy enough, or if the laptop would be too heavy for the bag to keep its shape? Any insights would be appreciated!


I have the Numero Un and love it but I don't think it would work for a laptop. The design of it isn't really conducive for a work bag. Have you looked at the SENREVE Maestra? Higher price point than Polene but a great option if you need to carry a laptop (13" fits perfectly) and don't want a tote. Its a beautiful bag! Hope that helps.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! I am very intrigued by Polene bags . While the brand is much too young to judge how long these lovely items will last, based on your experience/feeling, what brand would you compare Polene to quality-wise? Would you say it's similar to middle-range designers for similar prices (Coach, TB, etc) or for the money you pay it is actually closer to more premier stuff? No disrespect to anyone's favorite brand, just want to get a feel for it .


----------



## atcprincess

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! I am very intrigued by Polene bags . While the brand is much too young to judge how long these lovely items will last, based on your experience/feeling, what brand would you compare Polene to quality-wise? Would you say it's similar to middle-range designers for similar prices (Coach, TB, etc) or for the money you pay it is actually closer to more premier stuff? No disrespect to anyone's favorite brand, just want to get a feel for it .


I think the quality is pretty great for the price.   I honestly think it is better quality than coach.     My UN blows my original model Rogue out of the water.   My heart belongs to LV.   The leather is quality but not on par with LV, which is to be expected for the price difference. I think polene is well worth the money.   I get complements all the time on mine.


----------



## TotinScience

atcprincess said:


> I think the quality is pretty great for the price.   I honestly think it is better quality than coach.     My UN blows my original model Rogue out of the water.   My heart belongs to LV.   The leather is quality but not on par with LV, which is to be expected for the price difference. I think polene is well worth the money.   I get complements all the time on mine.


Thank you for the feedback! I don't own any LV products as they are not my jam -  my only foray into a premier designer world is pre-owned Bottega Veneta market . But great to hear that you find it better than Coach! I imagine these bags are probably similar in quality to Stuart Wetizman's stuff, as it is also made in Spain and leathers are supposed to be of good quality  (total hearsay on my part, I only have one pair os SW shoes )


----------



## peachylv

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! I am very intrigued by Polene bags . While the brand is much too young to judge how long these lovely items will last, based on your experience/feeling, what brand would you compare Polene to quality-wise? Would you say it's similar to middle-range designers for similar prices (Coach, TB, etc) or for the money you pay it is actually closer to more premier stuff? No disrespect to anyone's favorite brand, just want to get a feel for it .


I think it’s better than any mid range brands I’ve bought.  Mine feels on par with my Gucci Soho Disco, but I haven’t had it nearly as long, so time will tell.  I’m comparing those two because the thickness and leather grain are very similar and the hardware is the same color.  I have to agree with you about Bottega Veneta.  I just bought a Bottega Veneta card case and none of my bags or SLGs can touch the quality.


----------



## TotinScience

peachylv said:


> I think it’s better than any mid range brands I’ve bought.  Mine feels on par with my Gucci Soho Disco, but I haven’t had it nearly as long, so time will tell.  I’m comparing those two because the thickness and leather grain are very similar and the hardware is the same color.  I have to agree with you about Bottega Veneta.  I just bought a Bottega Veneta card case and none of my bags or SLGs can touch the quality.


That is a wonderful endorsement for Polene!  Now I am seriously tempted - Numero Un is not my style at all (hardcore shoulder bag gal here ), but it's so cute I might just have to have it . I am also grateful to this board for the photo info on Numero six  - I was very intrigued, but seeing how little it fits makes me think I should avoid it .


----------



## bagduchess

One question before I decide between the Number Un and Deux (restocking in a few weeks,  I'm told!)... I saw some photos of used Polene Number Un on Vestiaire Collective, and it looked like the leather had creased/softened/lost some form due to the snaps and frequent folding of the leather with the style of the bag. Has anyone noticed this issue? Does the bag seem to keep its form over time, or does it lose it a bit from the folding/snaps at the top?


----------



## peachylv

bagduchess said:


> One question before I decide between the Number Un and Deux (restocking in a few weeks,  I'm told!)... I saw some photos of used Polene Number Un on Vestiaire Collective, and it looked like the leather had creased/softened/lost some form due to the snaps and frequent folding of the leather with the style of the bag. Has anyone noticed this issue? Does the bag seem to keep its form over time, or does it lose it a bit from the folding/snaps at the top?


I’ve had mine since the beginning of June and it has been in heavy rotation.  Not only hasnt it lost its shape, it hasn’t even softened (which is exactly what I want with this bag).  I take very good care of it though and I only carry keys, tissues, sunglasses, phone, card case and wallet.  Occasionally, I’ll pop in my husband’s wallet.  I’m wondering if the previous owner stuffed hers.


----------



## bagduchess

peachylv said:


> I’ve had mine since the beginning of June and it has been in heavy rotation.  Not only hasnt it lost its shape, it hasn’t even softened (which is exactly what I want with this bag).  I take very good care of it though and I only carry keys, tissues, sunglasses, phone, card case and wallet.  Occasionally, I’ll pop in my husband’s wallet.  I’m wondering if the previous owner stuffed hers.


I bet you're right, it makes a LOT of sense, the weight of the contents affects the longevity of the bag big time. I love the feet on it. I've browsed so many bags at this price point attempting to decide, and Polene just seems to make the most sense. Although, eek - the shipment date for my long-eyed trio camel  is now late October. I snooze, I lose!!


----------



## peachylv

bagduchess said:


> I bet you're right, it makes a LOT of sense, the weight of the contents affects the longevity of the bag big time. I love the feet on it. I've browsed so many bags at this price point attempting to decide, and Polene just seems to make the most sense. Although, eek - the shipment date for my long-eyed trio camel  is now late October. I snooze, I lose!!


I love mine.  It’s definitely worth the wait!  I can’t think of a better bag at this price point.


----------



## Cookiefiend

bagduchess said:


> One question before I decide between the Number Un and Deux (restocking in a few weeks,  I'm told!)... I saw some photos of used Polene Number Un on Vestiaire Collective, and it looked like the leather had creased/softened/lost some form due to the snaps and frequent folding of the leather with the style of the bag. Has anyone noticed this issue? Does the bag seem to keep its form over time, or does it lose it a bit from the folding/snaps at the top?


I've had mine since the end of June and I have not noticed anything like that at all. I carry a full size wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses, checkbook and keys (and could get a lot more in there) and have zero issues. I love the way it keeps its shape even if the snaps are undone.


----------



## bagduchess

Cookiefiend said:


> I've had mine since the end of June and I have not noticed anything like that at all. I carry a full size wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses, checkbook and keys (and could get a lot more in there) and have zero issues. I love the way it keeps its shape even if the snaps are undone.


Thanks to both of you for weighing in! Cemented my choice. It's such a beautiful bag.


----------



## dignatius

Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> I have the green one in the first picture - it’s a marvelous color.



Question for you:  How is the suede flap holding up on your Khaki Un?   Do you do any maintenance to keep it looking good?   I saw a picture of a light colored Un and the suede was all blotchy.  Not sure if the nap was was running in all directions or if it was caught in the rain.


----------



## barbee

bagduchess said:


> I bet you're right, it makes a LOT of sense, the weight of the contents affects the longevity of the bag big time. I love the feet on it. I've browsed so many bags at this price point attempting to decide, and Polene just seems to make the most sense. Although, eek - the shipment date for my long-eyed trio camel  is now late October. I snooze, I lose!!


Since I purchased my Polene Numero Un on Ebay a few months back, I check periodically.  There is currently a trio camel, supposedly new in the box, with 2 bids, if you want to check it out.  Of course, it's not that much cheaper than buying from Paris.  Just thought I would mention.  The one I purchased was a great price, barely used(looks brand new) had the box, even, so I was very fortunate.  I also found the small makeup zipper bag on Ebay and love it!  Just wonderful quality and fits in smaller handbags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was the original bidder on that but now I’m not sure I want to deal with importing it back to the EU when I could just wait for it to come back in stock and buy it from Polene directly and it would arrive faster and with less customs hassle, and about the same price.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

my other issue with getting the camel trio is that I have a bag with those exact three colors already! I don't want to cannibalize usage of this fendi. They are different sizes and structure level though.


----------



## barbee

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was the original bidder on that but now I’m not sure I want to deal with importing it back to the EU when I could just wait for it to come back in stock and buy it from Polene directly and it would arrive faster and with less customs hassle, and about the same price.


That makes sense!  Plus the thrill of actually receiving a new bag directly from Polene!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And the monochrome yellow one might be on its way to me..... At 40% off retail and no customs issues, it's not coming from far away. I've been wanting my first yellow bag for months and this one looks so so happy.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dignatius said:


> Question for you:  How is the suede flap holding up on your Khaki Un?   Do you do any maintenance to keep it looking good?   I saw a picture of a light colored Un and the suede was all blotchy.  Not sure if the nap was was running in all directions or if it was caught in the rain.


Mine is the dark green one but the suede flap still like new. 
The only thing I've done is to give it a good brushing with a suede brush when I received it. I'm thinking of lightly spraying it with some waterproofing before winter though - just in case I get caught in a storm.


----------



## Cubey

bagduchess said:


> I bet you're right, it makes a LOT of sense, the weight of the contents affects the longevity of the bag big time. I love the feet on it. I've browsed so many bags at this price point attempting to decide, and Polene just seems to make the most sense. Although, eek - the shipment date for my long-eyed trio camel  is now late October. I snooze, I lose!!



I think they are struggling a bit with the amount of orders, it took me quite a few weeks to receive mine as well. Like some of the others here there was also a delay with my order, but when I emailed Polène they responded very quickly and were very apologetic, and the carrier contacted me shortly after with the tracking info. The package then arrived within a week.

Mine’s also the camel trio, it is very lovely and the colours are perfect (their website photos are actually a little lighter than the real thing). The leather smells great, and the internal fabric lining feels neat and durable. As a whole I’m quite impressed with the quality.

The dust bag and packaging are very nice too. The only thing I don’t quite get is that the outside of the dust bag is much softer than the inside? Why???


----------



## peachylv

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4210007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other issue with getting the camel trio is that I have a bag with those exact three colors already! I don't want to cannibalize usage of this fendi. They are different sizes and structure level though.


The bags will be the same in color only.  They are so different.  The Fendi has a much more casual vibe.


----------



## neuschwanstein

To anyone who’s been to their Paris store, do they have most styles in stock to buy in store? I’m hoping to pick up one of these when I’m in Paris next month, but I’m undecided on color and want to check them out in person first. It sounds like they’re having issues fulfilling online orders.


----------



## Follow My Obession

I’m heading to Paris next month as well. Have been eyeing the grey color. If that’s not available, I’ll go with the camel color. Can’t wait! Would love to know how well stocked they are in store.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love this bag. It's such a happy color and such great leather and I'm just thrilled.


----------



## lovingmybags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4217925
> View attachment 4217926
> View attachment 4217927
> 
> 
> I love this bag. It's such a happy color and such great leather and I'm just thrilled.



Oh girl...you may have just sealed my color choice!!  Looks like it's true to color from the website; congrats!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It’s a gorgeous color, kind of saffron-y, yet sunflower-y yellow, just so cheerful and lovely, and goes amazing with blue, which I wear constantly.


----------



## Cookiefiend

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4217925
> View attachment 4217926
> View attachment 4217927
> 
> 
> I love this bag. It's such a happy color and such great leather and I'm just thrilled.



What a fun and sunny color! [emoji173]️


----------



## Follow My Obession

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4217925
> View attachment 4217926
> View attachment 4217927
> 
> 
> I love this bag. It's such a happy color and such great leather and I'm just thrilled.


Thank you for the lovely eye candy!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Hi lovelies, I've been thinking of giving into temptation and buying myself the Numero Un in Trio black, burgundy or camel! I need an everyday bag again - I run mine ragged and they give up on me every couple of years at most, which is why I don't buy very expensive ones. My Kate Spade tote finally breathed its last - currently using a backpack until I find another bag I love - and I'm sick of buying bags that fall apart (looking at you, MK tote). I discovered Polene on PF actually, so I think you all are the right ones to ask!

The only thing kind of stopping me (or at least making me think twice) is that a friend of mine who I showed the bag to said something along the lines of "are you really going to spend $400 on a bag no one will recognise and/or realise how much you paid for it? They'll think you're cheaping out. Its not that cheap either, for that price you can buy something from Coach or KS or MK." which is true, but I don't think the quality of those 3 brands is necessarily worth it for the price either. I don't really care that much about brands - of course, I do a little, but I don't buy something solely for brand name unless the quality is also there, and from what I've seen, the quality of the Polene is worth the price even if it isn't a well known brand. Besides, I kind of like that its still a little unknown, the whole story of it being a small store in Paris and handcrafted etc etc. But I guess the question is, is it worth it? Have you found that the "trade-off" between quality and relative obscurity of the brand is acceptable for you?


----------



## tasjaa

MagpieInTraining said:


> Hi lovelies, I've been thinking of giving into temptation and buying myself the Numero Un in Trio black, burgundy or camel! I need an everyday bag again - I run mine ragged and they give up on me every couple of years at most, which is why I don't buy very expensive ones. My Kate Spade tote finally breathed its last - currently using a backpack until I find another bag I love - and I'm sick of buying bags that fall apart (looking at you, MK tote). I discovered Polene on PF actually, so I think you all are the right ones to ask!
> 
> The only thing kind of stopping me (or at least making me think twice) is that a friend of mine who I showed the bag to said something along the lines of "are you really going to spend $400 on a bag no one will recognise and/or realise how much you paid for it? They'll think you're cheaping out. Its not that cheap either, for that price you can buy something from Coach or KS or MK." which is true, but I don't think the quality of those 3 brands is necessarily worth it for the price either. I don't really care that much about brands - of course, I do a little, but I don't buy something solely for brand name unless the quality is also there, and from what I've seen, the quality of the Polene is worth the price even if it isn't a well known brand. Besides, I kind of like that its still a little unknown, the whole story of it being a small store in Paris and handcrafted etc etc. But I guess the question is, is it worth it? Have you found that the "trade-off" between quality and relative obscurity of the brand is acceptable for you?



I just purchased the numero un mini in burgundy and to be totally honest with you that thought has also crossed my mind. I am in between caring and not caring about brands and being recognized. I do sometimes think that if I spend that much, I would like it to be somewhat recognizeable. BUT, after thinking about the bag for about 2 months, I finally decided on pulling the trigger. I realized that I really love how the bag looks and its worth purchasing. In terms of being recognizeable, just think that those who know will “know”. It definitely doesnt look like a cheap bag imo so if you really love it, buy it and wear it proudly... but if you are still having second thoughts about it maybe just wait a little longer, $400 is not a cheap amout to buy a bag that will not be worn. Hope this helps a little


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MagpieInTraining said:


> Hi lovelies, I've been thinking of giving into temptation and buying myself the Numero Un in Trio black, burgundy or camel! I need an everyday bag again - I run mine ragged and they give up on me every couple of years at most, which is why I don't buy very expensive ones. My Kate Spade tote finally breathed its last - currently using a backpack until I find another bag I love - and I'm sick of buying bags that fall apart (looking at you, MK tote). I discovered Polene on PF actually, so I think you all are the right ones to ask!
> 
> The only thing kind of stopping me (or at least making me think twice) is that a friend of mine who I showed the bag to said something along the lines of "are you really going to spend $400 on a bag no one will recognise and/or realise how much you paid for it? They'll think you're cheaping out. Its not that cheap either, for that price you can buy something from Coach or KS or MK." which is true, but I don't think the quality of those 3 brands is necessarily worth it for the price either. I don't really care that much about brands - of course, I do a little, but I don't buy something solely for brand name unless the quality is also there, and from what I've seen, the quality of the Polene is worth the price even if it isn't a well known brand. Besides, I kind of like that its still a little unknown, the whole story of it being a small store in Paris and handcrafted etc etc. But I guess the question is, is it worth it? Have you found that the "trade-off" between quality and relative obscurity of the brand is acceptable for you?


It's a really common conundrum! My mom would never spend a lot of money that has no "wow" value in terms of brand recognition. If you like the bag and the style, you should go for it! Unfortunately, it doesn't look like they do free returns but it is possible to return within 14 days, so you can change your mind! For me, I think the best thing is carrying a bag that is a great style and looks like such good quality that it makes me people stop and ask where it's from. Ultimately, you should buy what makes you happy because your opinion for what you wear is the most important one!  Hopefully others on TPF can speak to the quality and wear and tear!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

tasjaa said:


> I just purchased the numero un mini in burgundy and to be totally honest with you that thought has also crossed my mind. I am in between caring and not caring about brands and being recognized. I do sometimes think that if I spend that much, I would like it to be somewhat recognizeable. BUT, after thinking about the bag for about 2 months, I finally decided on pulling the trigger. I realized that I really love how the bag looks and its worth purchasing. In terms of being recognizeable, just think that those who know will “know”. It definitely doesnt look like a cheap bag imo so if you really love it, buy it and wear it proudly... but if you are still having second thoughts about it maybe just wait a little longer, $400 is not a cheap amout to buy a bag that will not be worn. Hope this helps a little



Thank you for your thoughts! I swing between really wanting it and wondering if its worth it as well. A part of me feels that for an everyday bag, what I need is quality and durability, not necessarily brand recognition. Also brands come and go into public consciousness, especially in this price range. For example, MK has gone from being an unheard of brand to a luxe brand to a cheap brand in 5 years where I live, and I see Coach kind of heading in the same direction. So really, does it matter? 

I do love this bag. I think it looks so classy and elegant and has a "I don't need to flaunt it because I'm secure in the fact that I have it" vibe. It's got a very effortlessly fashionable look to it. Ahhhh I really love it! If I buy it I will definitely wear it - I'm not one to waste $400 like that! 

I think I'll take the weekend to think about it and decide on Monday. I'll update you ladies


----------



## MagpieInTraining

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's a really common conundrum! My mom would never spend a lot of money that has no "wow" value in terms of brand recognition. If you like the bag and the style, you should go for it! Unfortunately, it doesn't look like they do free returns but it is possible to return within 14 days, so you can change your mind! For me, I think the best thing is carrying a bag that is a great style and looks like such good quality that it makes me people stop and ask where it's from. Ultimately, you should buy what makes you happy because your opinion for what you wear is the most important one!  Hopefully others on TPF can speak to the quality and wear and tear!



Thank you for your thoughts! I'm not too fussed about the return policy, to be honest. If I buy it, I will wear it - I don't like the hassle of returns so I never buy something unless I'm 100% sure. I do like the idea of being ahead of the curve to be honest with you. 

I'll take the weekend to think about it, and then take a call!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

@tasjaa, @bellebellebelle19 - I hope I tagged you correctly - I'm doing it!

Just pulled the trigger on the Polene Trio Black Crocodile. Going to ship it to a friend in the EU and receive it during a visit I'm making next month!! Can't wait - I'm so excited!


----------



## tasjaa

MagpieInTraining said:


> @tasjaa, @bellebellebelle19 - I hope I tagged you correctly - I'm doing it!
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the Polene Trio Black Crocodile. Going to ship it to a friend in the EU and receive it during a visit I'm making next month!! Can't wait - I'm so excited!


Pleaseeee share pics when you receive it!! This is the exact one I want to purchase if I love the mini I ordered!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Someone buy the grey trio on eBay for €195


----------



## MagpieInTraining

tasjaa said:


> Pleaseeee share pics when you receive it!! This is the exact one I want to purchase if I love the mini I ordered!



Sure! I will be receiving it probably by end of November as I plan to make a trip to my friend around then! So excited!


----------



## Freak4Coach

kipp said:


> Someone asked this a few posts ago, but I didn't see an answer.  Will the numero six hold an iphone 8 plus?  Thank you in advance!





waddleod said:


> So with the six you are definitely in it for the cuteness factor, not functionality. I don’t think an 8 plus phone would fit. I have iPhone X, keys w/ fob, a tiny lipstick, and some kleenexes in here. There is an inside pocket that CC and cash can go in.



 I came on here to see if I could get the answer to this question. I also have the Iphone 8 Plus. I'm super bummed to see it won't. It's such a gorgeous bag.   Is there any chance it might squeeze in if I put it in exactly corner to corner?  Looks like there's some room to move yours a little so it's not so close to the middle. 

I've been looking at the Numero Un for a while but I cannot seem to decide on the color....


----------



## neuschwanstein

FYI for people considering Polene bags like myself: minks4all on YouTube has done reviews for the Un, Un mini, and six. It’s the first high quality video review I’ve seen of these bags. Really helpful to see the leather quality in detail. I think it’s helped make up my mind on color. Was wavering between burgundy, gray, and green trios, but that burgundy is just glorious! Will be in Paris next week, hopefully they will be in stock at the store.

And


----------



## tasjaa

Here she is guys, Polene Numero Un Mini in burgundy! Its unbelievably gorgeous ❤️ and very well made!! So glad I decided to purchase this pretty little thing! Love love love


----------



## MagpieInTraining

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4237248
> 
> Here she is guys, Polene Numero Un Mini in burgundy! Its unbelievably gorgeous ❤️ and very well made!! So glad I decided to purchase this pretty little thing! Love love love



Gorgeous! Wear her in good health


----------



## elisa_p

Does anyone's bag any any irregularities?  I was in Paris in October and purchase a Numero Un in Rouge.  I didn't realize it at the time but I notice that on the front of the flap, the leather has "lines" going across it.  They're not scratches as the leather is perfectly smooth.  I emailed them and they said it's natural irregularities in the leather but I feel like this is poor quality control and it's driving me nuts.  Has anyone else experienced this?  They said i can ship the bag back for a exchange but I'm in Canada and it'll cost me over $200 to ship it back and they are asking for a $25 USD to ship me the replacement.  This is adding up to almost what I paid for the bag.  Really disappointed and not sure what to do now.  How bad does it look (it looks much more pronounced than the picture in real life).


----------



## lovingmybags

elisa_p said:


> Does anyone's bag any any irregularities?  I was in Paris in October and purchase a Numero Un in Rouge.  I didn't realize it at the time but I notice that on the front of the flap, the leather has "lines" going across it.  They're not scratches as the leather is perfectly smooth.  I emailed them and they said it's natural irregularities in the leather but I feel like this is poor quality control and it's driving me nuts.  Has anyone else experienced this?  They said i can ship the bag back for a exchange but I'm in Canada and it'll cost me over $200 to ship it back and they are asking for a $25 USD to ship me the replacement.  This is adding up to almost what I paid for the bag.  Really disappointed and not sure what to do now.  How bad does it look (it looks much more pronounced than the picture in real life).



The veining exists on different types of leather; the Coach smooth glove-tanned material is prone to this kind of streaking.  Their Nomad bag had a $495 retail and does exactly what you pictured.  Personally I don't think it looks that bad, but maybe others can chime in.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

elisa_p said:


> Does anyone's bag any any irregularities?  I was in Paris in October and purchase a Numero Un in Rouge.  I didn't realize it at the time but I notice that on the front of the flap, the leather has "lines" going across it.  They're not scratches as the leather is perfectly smooth.  I emailed them and they said it's natural irregularities in the leather but I feel like this is poor quality control and it's driving me nuts.  Has anyone else experienced this?  They said i can ship the bag back for a exchange but I'm in Canada and it'll cost me over $200 to ship it back and they are asking for a $25 USD to ship me the replacement.  This is adding up to almost what I paid for the bag.  Really disappointed and not sure what to do now.  How bad does it look (it looks much more pronounced than the picture in real life).


Can you provide a closer picture? It's hard for me to see it in that one, plus your picture is sideways!


----------



## Freak4Coach

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4237248
> 
> Here she is guys, Polene Numero Un Mini in burgundy! Its unbelievably gorgeous ❤️ and very well made!! So glad I decided to purchase this pretty little thing! Love love love



This is gorgeous!   Congrats!


----------



## Cubey

elisa_p said:


> Does anyone's bag any any irregularities?  I was in Paris in October and purchase a Numero Un in Rouge.  I didn't realize it at the time but I notice that on the front of the flap, the leather has "lines" going across it.  They're not scratches as the leather is perfectly smooth.  I emailed them and they said it's natural irregularities in the leather but I feel like this is poor quality control and it's driving me nuts.  Has anyone else experienced this?  They said i can ship the bag back for a exchange but I'm in Canada and it'll cost me over $200 to ship it back and they are asking for a $25 USD to ship me the replacement.  This is adding up to almost what I paid for the bag.  Really disappointed and not sure what to do now.  How bad does it look (it looks much more pronounced than the picture in real life).


What a bummer My numero un in camel was absolutely perfect, but I can imagine the perfectionist in me getting a bit worked up if the flap had streaks on it. After all, their instagram photos definitely had no streaked bags!
Perhaps email them about the shipping costs and see if they can cover all or part of the shipping, or give you a store credit/discount for your next purchase? Maybe also check what other shipping options are out there...


----------



## Cookiefiend

lovingmybags said:


> The veining exists on different types of leather; the Coach smooth glove-tanned material is prone to this kind of streaking.  Their Nomad bag had a $495 retail and does exactly what you pictured.  Personally I don't think it looks that bad, but maybe others can chime in.


+1
I don't even see them!


----------



## Miraku

elisa_p said:


> Does anyone's bag any any irregularities?  I was in Paris in October and purchase a Numero Un in Rouge.  I didn't realize it at the time but I notice that on the front of the flap, the leather has "lines" going across it.  They're not scratches as the leather is perfectly smooth.  I emailed them and they said it's natural irregularities in the leather but I feel like this is poor quality control and it's driving me nuts.  Has anyone else experienced this?  They said i can ship the bag back for a exchange but I'm in Canada and it'll cost me over $200 to ship it back and they are asking for a $25 USD to ship me the replacement.  This is adding up to almost what I paid for the bag.  Really disappointed and not sure what to do now.  How bad does it look (it looks much more pronounced than the picture in real life).


It's very pretty! Because of the costs quoted, I think you'd have better luck selling this one, and buying a new one outright.


----------



## elisa_p

Thank you all.  It is faint but it's pretty noticeable in certain angles under specific lighting...which is why I didn't notice it at the store itself.    I'll try to get a better picture but I have to wait for a sunny day.  I didn't realize this can happen with leathers so that's good to know. However it is bugging me (especially because it's right on the front flap) so I feel like I should just exchange it now because the bag looks so well made it'll last me a long time.  I don't want to have regrets later on.  None of the bags on Instagram have this issue either.  

I'm going to call them (they are a little slow responding by email) to see if it's possible for a store credit to cover some of the cost of shipping because i'll gladly take that!  I've also filed a claim with my CC insurance to see if they'll cover it as well.  I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## dignatius

For the owners of the Burgundy Un or Mini, do you tend to use the bag all year or just in the autumn?  It's definitely gorgeous but I'm waffling between the Burgundy and the Monochrome Gray.  The Gray is the safe neutral choice but the Burgundy was the original Polene that caught my eye....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## LVintage_LVoe

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4240406


Love the look of this bag HBG! [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Love the look of this bag HBG! [emoji4]



Thank you! It's a very happy color!!!


----------



## neuschwanstein

Visited their Paris store today. They only had a limited selection of their colors on display in Un and Un mini styles. I was surprised by the size of the bags in person. Both Un and Un mini feel smaller on the body than in pictures online. Grained leather is thick and buttery but holds its shape well, and the suede is pretty soft but not the smoothest, most velvety suede in the world. The snaps open and close very easily, with secure magnetic holds. I was interested in the gray and burgundy Un trios. The gray was a lovely medium warm tone, a bit darker than shown on the website, so the suede may not stain quite as easily as I feared. I also loved the green mini, but I swear the display one in the store had a wonky clasp that was lopsided. Ultimately I decided on the burgundy but sadly was told that they were out of stock until next week, so will have to order online and pay for shipping.  The stock on display in store is not quite reflective of the stock they have on hand.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Just wanted to share a few pics of my new Poléne Numero Un in Monochrome Grey  The first bag they sent me was in the wrong colour, black, which I almost kept because it was absolutely beautiful! 
I really like to use a twilly wrap around the handle, I think it looks really chic
!


----------



## gowns

Got my Numero Un in Bordeaux a couple of days ago


----------



## inverved

For those of you who have the Numero Un Mini, do you think it would be possible to put the following strap on the bag?



I'm very tempted to get the Numero Un Mini, but I've been hearing that the original chain strap can dig in your shoulders if you have a lot of things inside.


----------



## Freak4Coach

elisa_p said:


> Thank you all.  It is faint but it's pretty noticeable in certain angles under specific lighting...which is why I didn't notice it at the store itself.    I'll try to get a better picture but I have to wait for a sunny day.  I didn't realize this can happen with leathers so that's good to know. However it is bugging me (especially because it's right on the front flap) so I feel like I should just exchange it now because the bag looks so well made it'll last me a long time.  I don't want to have regrets later on.  None of the bags on Instagram have this issue either.
> 
> I'm going to call them (they are a little slow responding by email) to see if it's possible for a store credit to cover some of the cost of shipping because i'll gladly take that!  I've also filed a claim with my CC insurance to see if they'll cover it as well.  I'll keep everyone posted.



I'm sorry you're going through this. The return shipping is one reason I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on one. Did they work with you in this situation?


----------



## Freak4Coach

mrs_so_loves said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics of my new Poléne Numero Un in Monochrome Grey  The first bag they sent me was in the wrong colour, black, which I almost kept because it was absolutely beautiful!
> I really like to use a twilly wrap around the handle, I think it looks really chic
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241676
> View attachment 4241677
> View attachment 4241678
> View attachment 4241681
> View attachment 4241675





gowns said:


> Got my Numero Un in Bordeaux a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242067



Such gorgeous bags!!! Thanks for the mod shots. It's super helpful! looks beautiful on you! I love the twilly on it too! I think it looks fantastic!

That burgundy


----------



## dignatius

mrs_so_loves said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics of my new Poléne Numero Un in Monochrome Grey  The first bag they sent me was in the wrong colour, black, which I almost kept because it was absolutely beautiful!
> I really like to use a twilly wrap around the handle, I think it looks really chic
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241676
> View attachment 4241677
> View attachment 4241678
> View attachment 4241681
> View attachment 4241675



How would you describe the shade of your monochrome grey?   On the Polene site, the stock pictures looks like a light grey to me but another poster said that it is more of a medium, warm shade of grey in real life.  I'm looking for something with cool undertones like a dove grey rather than a taupe.


----------



## luvgotchi

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4217925
> View attachment 4217926
> View attachment 4217927
> 
> 
> I love this bag. It's such a happy color and such great leather and I'm just thrilled.


Love your Bag! Could you show us interior shots? Also wondering if there are pockets for an iPhone to fit  I’m trying to decide between the monochrome yellow and the trio yellow with suede


----------



## mrs_so_loves

dignatius said:


> How would you describe the shade of your monochrome grey?   On the Polene site, the stock pictures looks like a light grey to me but another poster said that it is more of a medium, warm shade of grey in real life.  I'm looking for something with cool undertones like a dove grey rather than a taupe.


It's more taupe in real live. I was hoping the same as you, a cool grey, but it's definitely on the warmer side. 
I hope the pic helps a little. The Furla bag's colour is Sabbia beige I think.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

I anticipated the colour to be similar to the grey in my sneakers.


----------



## dignatius

mrs_so_loves said:


> I anticipated the colour to be similar to the grey in my sneakers.



Oh wow, that's definitely a clear comparison.  Thanks for taking these pics!  I think the Polene grey may not be what I'm looking for after all...


----------



## mrs_so_loves

dignatius said:


> Oh wow, that's definitely a clear comparison.  Thanks for taking these pics!  I think the Polene grey may not be what I'm looking for after all...


It's a great neutral, but not a cool grey if you're looking for that x


----------



## barbee

Cleaning out pics on my phone, and saw this, so thought it might help for size.
	

		
			
		

		
	



luvgotchi--- it does have 2 interior pockets, on the back side, by the zippered pocket.  One pocket is smaller, but still holds a phone, and the other is much wider.  I am used to pockets on the front interior, so for quite a while I didn't realize there were pockets!  I was so lucky to find this one on Ebay, for a really good price, and I do still see 1-2 listed at random, periodically.


----------



## Cubey

mrs_so_loves said:


> It's more taupe in real live. I was hoping the same as you, a cool grey, but it's definitely on the warmer side.
> I hope the pic helps a little. The Furla bag's colour is Sabbia beige I think.


What a gorgeous grey!


----------



## luvgotchi

Thanks for sharing! Your bag is beautiful  Also, I’m  glad to hear about the pockets!



barbee said:


> Cleaning out pics on my phone, and saw this, so thought it might help for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243403
> 
> luvgotchi--- it does have 2 interior pockets, on the back side, by the zippered pocket.  One pocket is smaller, but still holds a phone, and the other is much wider.  I am used to pockets on the front interior, so for quite a while I didn't realize there were pockets!  I was so lucky to find this one on Ebay, for a really good price, and I do still see 1-2 listed at random, periodically.


----------



## hrhkaren

tasjaa said:


> View attachment 4237248
> 
> Here she is guys, Polene Numero Un Mini in burgundy! Its unbelievably gorgeous ❤️ and very well made!! So glad I decided to purchase this pretty little thing! Love love love



Gorgeous bag! How has it been wearing it on the shoulder? I am so interested in this bag but am so worried about the thin chain on the shoulder when carrying.


----------



## elisa_p

Hi All,

Just an update regarding my bag.  It's been really difficult getting in touch with them through email so I finally decided to call them today and unfortunately they are not able to do anything for me regarding the shipping costs.  The best they can do for me is ship the new bag back to me for free.  Very disappointed in their service as well as their product right about now.  I've been looking at all the pictures here as well as online on instagram and no one else seems to be having this issue. I guess it's just my luck.    I'll be taking it to Canada Post to see what is the lowest possible way to ship it back without the box and see if I can fit this in one of their prepaid bags.  Sigh.


----------



## Cubey

elisa_p said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update regarding my bag.  It's been really difficult getting in touch with them through email so I finally decided to call them today and unfortunately they are not able to do anything for me regarding the shipping costs.  The best they can do for me is ship the new bag back to me for free.  Very disappointed in their service as well as their product right about now.  I've been looking at all the pictures here as well as online on instagram and no one else seems to be having this issue. I guess it's just my luck.    I'll be taking it to Canada Post to see what is the lowest possible way to ship it back without the box and see if I can fit this in one of their prepaid bags.  Sigh.


That’s very disappointing to hear


----------



## Follow My Obession

I went to Polène store yesterday in Paris. Here’s some eye candy.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Follow My Obession said:


> View attachment 4253443
> View attachment 4253444
> View attachment 4253445
> View attachment 4253443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Polène store yesterday in Paris. Here’s some eye candy.


Oh my, is that a dark grey at the top???


----------



## Follow My Obession

mrs_so_loves said:


> Oh my, is that a dark grey at the top???


It’s the monochrome gray color. It might look dark because it’s not as well lit in that area.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Follow My Obession said:


> It’s the monochrome gray color. It might look dark because it’s not as well lit in that area.


Thank God. 
I own the grey already and thought it would now come in a dark grey as well.  Phew. 
Thanks for the speedy reply!


----------



## Follow My Obession

mrs_so_loves said:


> Thank God.
> I own the grey already and thought it would now come in a dark grey as well.  Phew.
> Thanks for the speedy reply!


Not a problem! I really think the lighting inside the store can be improved especially when visiting in the evening. It was hard to see the color and only one area had better lighting to take a photo. May be better when going during the day when there’s sunlight.


----------



## Balticdomini

The bag in the picture looks awesome!


----------



## Follow My Obession

Balticdomini said:


> The bag in the picture looks awesome!


I totally agree! It’s all really nice.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Follow My Obession said:


> View attachment 4253443
> View attachment 4253444
> View attachment 4253445
> View attachment 4253443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Polène store yesterday in Paris. Here’s some eye candy.


Thank you for the photos! Strange that they don't have more of the no 2 and no 3 on display!


----------



## js3805

Ugh polene just added new numero un colors (blue croc and burgundy croc). I already own black crocs but I’m so tempted!


----------



## Follow My Obession

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you for the photos! Strange that they don't have more of the no 2 and no 3 on display!


It is strange. Those were not displayed at all as well as number 4.


----------



## Follow My Obession

js3805 said:


> View attachment 4253754
> View attachment 4253755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh polene just added new numero un colors (blue croc and burgundy croc). I already own black crocs but I’m so tempted!


I noticed this too after going to the store but they didn’t have any Numero un croc displayed.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

js3805 said:


> View attachment 4253754
> View attachment 4253755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh polene just added new numero un colors (blue croc and burgundy croc). I already own black crocs but I’m so tempted!



The blue croc looks super similar to the black croc I already have, so I'm not that tempted. The burgundy croc though... that is stunning!


----------



## atcprincess

That Burgundy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I have been listing the Burgundy but the suede made me nervous.    Have to have the jungle Burgundy.  Hope it's still available after the new year


----------



## cilucia

Wow, that blue croc is stunning.


----------



## lovingmybags

js3805 said:


> Ugh polene just added new numero un colors (blue croc and burgundy croc). I already own black crocs but I’m so tempted!



Oh gosh; either one of them would have to be mine!  The list just keeps growing...


----------



## matchamatcha

did anyone purchase the numero six? I have been eyeing it for a bit, and want to see if anyone has feedback on using the bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

matchamatcha said:


> did anyone purchase the numero six? I have been eyeing it for a bit, and want to see if anyone has feedback on using the bag.


There are two Youtubers who have made videos about it - Minks4All and Chase Amie, if that helps!


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Just spotted the numero un mini in blue on insta, it'll release online soon. Oh my, isn't this beautiful!!!


----------



## preppie

mrs_so_loves said:


> Just spotted the numero un mini in blue on insta, it'll release online soon. Oh my, isn't this beautiful!!!



That blue is spectacular.  I imagine that will sell fast.  And here I was thinking I was on ban island for the rest of the year...


----------



## sugarrecipe

Hi, anyone has real life pics of the color sand to share?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

no but I just got my red!


----------



## Sparkletastic

mrs_so_loves said:


> Just spotted the numero un mini in blue on insta, it'll release online soon. Oh my, isn't this beautiful!!!


This is a great color. I just wish the pocket on the back of the minis was the same color as the body.


----------



## LuxLove2018

Hello!

I'm new to purseblog but I'm a handbag fanatic. I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong thread but I recently discovered Polene handbags and I'm so intrigued by the Numero Uno bag. I've read a few posts here but I'd like some feedback from whoever owns one. Are they durable for everyday? Is it as beautiful in person as it is in pictures? Also, do they tend to go on sale?? I tried looking online and came across 25% off for Cyber Monday (don't know how valid that was). Any feedback would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

LuxLove2018 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to purseblog but I'm a handbag fanatic. I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong thread but I recently discovered Polene handbags and I'm so intrigued by the Numero Uno bag. I've read a few posts here but I'd like some feedback from whoever owns one. Are they durable for everyday? Is it as beautiful in person as it is in pictures? Also, do they tend to go on sale?? I tried looking online and came across 25% off for Cyber Monday (don't know how valid that was). Any feedback would be helpful! Thanks!



I think they are quite durable, and stunning in person! Very chic. My one criticism is that they are perhaps a little smaller than they appear in the pictures and can't hold a LOT of stuff. But I can carry it as an everyday handbag


----------



## LuxLove2018

MagpieInTraining said:


> I think they are quite durable, and stunning in person! Very chic. My one criticism is that they are perhaps a little smaller than they appear in the pictures and can't hold a LOT of stuff. But I can carry it as an everyday handbag



Amazing! Thank you for your help


----------



## dignatius

Just received my Bordeaux Crocodile bag from the Jungle collection.  Polene customer service stated that the color on this version is a shade darker than on the regular Burgundy Trio version.  To me, the shade difference is most obvious on the half-moon latch and the Croc flap.  There are black highlights on the croc pattern that makes it look pretty realistic.  The pebbled leather looks about the same to me.

The croc version addressed my concerns about keeping the Suede flap of the regular version looking good, so I'm very happy.   I will echo @MagpieInTraining  observation that the bag looks a little smaller in real life, but it's plenty spacious for my needs.  No regrets!


----------



## LuxLove2018

dignatius said:


> Just received my Bordeaux Crocodile bag from the Jungle collection.  Polene customer service stated that the color on this version is a shade darker than on the regular Burgundy Trio version.  The croc version addressed my concerns about keeping the Suede flap of the regular version looking good, so I'm very happy.   I will echo an earlier poster's note that the bag looks a little smaller in real life, but it's plenty spacious for my needs.  No regrets!
> View attachment 4273116
> View attachment 4273117
> View attachment 4273118



Wow! It’s gorgeous! I wanted the black but this post makes me reconsider the burgundy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dignatius

LuxLove2018 said:


> Wow! It’s gorgeous! I wanted the black but this post makes me reconsider the burgundy [emoji7][emoji7]



The Numero Deux in Black Croc makes me drool, but I have too many black bags already!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

LuxLove2018 said:


> Wow! It’s gorgeous! I wanted the black but this post makes me reconsider the burgundy [emoji7][emoji7]



I actually have the black croc, I bought it less than a month before the blue and the burgundy dropped! The blue looks stunning in pictures. I didn't have a nice big black bag, so I'm happy with the black, but I have to say the blue gave me a pang or two. However, I did want an everyday bag, and the black is the most usable color since it goes with everything. All said and done, I'm not sure which one I would've bought if all had been available when I pulled the trigger. The burgundy is a more unusual colour, you could consider that one just for that reason alone!


----------



## LuxLove2018

MagpieInTraining said:


> I actually have the black croc, I bought it less than a month before the blue and the burgundy dropped! The blue looks stunning in pictures. I didn't have a nice big black bag, so I'm happy with the black, but I have to say the blue gave me a pang or two. However, I did want an everyday bag, and the black is the most usable color since it goes with everything. All said and done, I'm not sure which one I would've bought if all had been available when I pulled the trigger. The burgundy is a more unusual colour, you could consider that one just for that reason alone!



I wish I didn’t have these options! I’m so indecisive and they’re all stunning. But I agree with you, black goes with everything and I have been wanting a more practical everyday bag. [emoji85]


----------



## MagpieInTraining

LuxLove2018 said:


> I wish I didn’t have these options! I’m so indecisive and they’re all stunning. But I agree with you, black goes with everything and I have been wanting a more practical everyday bag. [emoji85]



You could consider getting the black numero un and a burgundy numero six? Then you'll have both and its cheaper (and more useful) than 2 numero uns. You can start with the numero un which is more practical and add in the numero six if you really want the burgundy accent!


----------



## Freak4Coach

All these beautiful colors makes it so hard to decide! Plus they seem to change like a chameleon depending on the lighting. 
Does anyone have the green and the burgundy in anything that can post a pic of them side by side?

I’m also looking at getting a zippered wallet if they come back in stock. Anyone have one of those?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Does anyone know if this is a new color? Anyone see it in person? It looks like a dark gray. It's called Carbon. I'm wondering if it is a cool or warm undertone.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Well I decided just to take the plunge. It was so hard deciding on the color but I went with the Carbon. I’m so happy I did. She’s absolutely stunning! Perfect gray. She’s a little smaller than I expected but still a great size. I can see myself having more than one of these bags. I think the website pics are pretty close but here’s an inside and outside shot.


----------



## lovingmybags

Freak4Coach said:


> Well I decided just to take the plunge. It was so hard deciding on the color but I went with the Carbon. I’m so happy I did. She’s absolutely stunning! Perfect gray. She’s a little smaller than I expected but still a great size. I can see myself having more than one of these bags. I think the website pics are pretty close but here’s an inside and outside shot.



Congrats!  This is why tpF is so dangerous for me lol; didn't even know that color was on the website!  Looks like a truer sort of gray than the monochrome; enjoy!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Freak4Coach said:


> Well I decided just to take the plunge. It was so hard deciding on the color but I went with the Carbon. I’m so happy I did. She’s absolutely stunning! Perfect gray. She’s a little smaller than I expected but still a great size. I can see myself having more than one of these bags. I think the website pics are pretty close but here’s an inside and outside shot.


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## symmetrical

Is anyone else experiencing delays from their customer service? 
Ordered a bag on 12/16/18, and they promised delivery before Christmas, but have yet to receive any shipping/tracking info. I've emailed them and reached out on instagram for updates to no avail. Disappointed in their customer service


----------



## Freak4Coach

lovingmybags said:


> Congrats!  This is why tpF is so dangerous for me lol; didn't even know that color was on the website!  Looks like a truer sort of gray than the monochrome; enjoy!





Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!



Thank you both! Definitely a true gray. I think it’s new. I found it when I started clicking on all the colors trying to pick one. Lol!


----------



## Freak4Coach

symmetrical said:


> Is anyone else experiencing delays from their customer service?
> Ordered a bag on 12/16/18, and they promised delivery before Christmas, but have yet to receive any shipping/tracking info. I've emailed them and reached out on instagram for updates to no avail. Disappointed in their customer service



Hi. I ordered the same day as you. It said “fulfilled” for a couple days. When I didn’t see any tracking by late 12/18 I sent an email. Ironically it shipped 12/19. They responded that day with the tracking but I had already received the automated email with it.  I wondered if it would still be sitting there if I hadn’t contacted them. I’m in the US and got it yesterday. I would have had Friday but I live in an area that DHL doesn’t deliver so they had to transfer to the Post Office. I’m sorry this is happening to you. I have found they aren’t quick to respond. It’s difficult to deal with them with the time difference and email as the only contact option. It doesn’t justify bad service but I think they just aren’t equipped to handle the kind of volume they are experiencing. Was your item available for immediate shipment? I noticed sorta hidden towards the item name some were pre-order dates.


----------



## ipsum

Freak4Coach said:


> It’s difficult to deal with them with the time difference and email as the only contact option.


Time difference is true but you can call them +33 1 43 31 87 39


----------



## Freak4Coach

ipsum said:


> Time difference is true but you can call them +33 1 43 31 87 39



I’ve called that before but that number is to the store in Paris. They told me they can’t help with anything related to the website or online orders.


----------



## symmetrical

I ordered the trio of the month (Numéro un  mini in blue) so I think it should have been in stock. I emailed them on 12/19 for updates but they still haven’t responded.  I’m in California and was hoping to have it before Christmas. I reached out on insta gram today hoping they’d be more responsive there. Still no shipping info  super bummed! 



Freak4Coach said:


> Hi. I ordered the same day as you. It said “fulfilled” for a couple days. When I didn’t see any tracking by late 12/18 I sent an email. Ironically it shipped 12/19. They responded that day with the tracking but I had already received the automated email with it.  I wondered if it would still be sitting there if I hadn’t contacted them. I’m in the US and got it yesterday. I would have had Friday but I live in an area that DHL doesn’t deliver so they had to transfer to the Post Office. I’m sorry this is happening to you. I have found they aren’t quick to respond. It’s difficult to deal with them with the time difference and email as the only contact option. It doesn’t justify bad service but I think they just aren’t equipped to handle the kind of volume they are experiencing. Was your item available for immediate shipment? I noticed sorta hidden towards the item name some were pre-order dates.


----------



## Freak4Coach

symmetrical said:


> I ordered the trio of the month (Numéro un  mini in blue) so I think it should have been in stock. I emailed them on 12/19 for updates but they still haven’t responded.  I’m in California and was hoping to have it before Christmas. I reached out on insta gram today hoping they’d be more responsive there. Still no shipping info  super bummed!



I'm on the west coast too. I think you should have had it by now. I'm so sorry. There's no excuse for not responding to you. You might give the store a call tomorrow.  It can't hurt. Maybe they'll be able to help facilitate somehow considering what you're going through. I sure hope it shows up for you tomorrow though


----------



## elisa_p

OMG I am very distraught.  I paid almost $200 to send my bag back to Polene and they did not accept my package it 's being returned to me at my expense.  I cannot even imagine how much this is going to cost me and I am absolutely livid.  I don't understand why it wasn't accepted or what I can do now.  I just want to cry.  This is such a nightmare and it takes so long for their customer service to answer any of my emails.  I am beyond unhappy with their customer service and I've been trying to be patient but I feel like the bottom line is that I have been sold a defective bag.  They claim it's natural variation but all the pictures I've seen on this thread and not one of the other bags has this variation.  Very disappointed and will not be purchasing anything else from them ever.  Ugh.


----------



## symmetrical

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm on the west coast too. I think you should have had it by now. I'm so sorry. There's no excuse for not responding to you. You might give the store a call tomorrow.  It can't hurt. Maybe they'll be able to help facilitate somehow considering what you're going through. I sure hope it shows up for you tomorrow though



Finally got a response via Instagram DM. They said they had issues with their delivery carrier, thus the delay. However now the bag I ordered is out of stock so they can’t send me another one. It won’t ship out until it is back in stock, but they didn’t specify a good time frame, just said “as soon as possible”. Sigh.  I guess at least I know not to wait around for it today.


----------



## symmetrical

elisa_p said:


> OMG I am very distraught.  I paid almost $200 to send my bag back to Polene and they did not accept my package it 's being returned to me at my expense.  I cannot even imagine how much this is going to cost me and I am absolutely livid.  I don't understand why it wasn't accepted or what I can do now.  I just want to cry.  This is such a nightmare and it takes so long for their customer service to answer any of my emails.  I am beyond unhappy with their customer service and I've been trying to be patient but I feel like the bottom line is that I have been sold a defective bag.  They claim it's natural variation but all the pictures I've seen on this thread and not one of the other bags has this variation.  Very disappointed and will not be purchasing anything else from them ever.  Ugh.



On the same boat with you regarding customer service  You can try reaching out via Instagram DM - I was able to get a quicker response that way. I’m sorry about what you’re going through! Out of curiosity which bag came defective?


----------



## Freak4Coach

symmetrical said:


> Finally got a response via Instagram DM. They said they had issues with their delivery carrier, thus the delay. However now the bag I ordered is out of stock so they can’t send me another one. It won’t ship out until it is back in stock, but they didn’t specify a good time frame, just said “as soon as possible”. Sigh.  I guess at least I know not to wait around for it today.



Ok that’s bizarre. It’s the shippers fault but now they don’t have your bag? That makes no sense. I noticed their responses aren’t worded very well sometimes. I wonder if they mean they didn’t get their supply in like they expected. Anyway I know it’s a big disappointment. Maybe they can waive the shipping cost for you as a courtesy for the mix up.


----------



## Freak4Coach

elisa_p said:


> OMG I am very distraught.  I paid almost $200 to send my bag back to Polene and they did not accept my package it 's being returned to me at my expense.  I cannot even imagine how much this is going to cost me and I am absolutely livid.  I don't understand why it wasn't accepted or what I can do now.  I just want to cry.  This is such a nightmare and it takes so long for their customer service to answer any of my emails.  I am beyond unhappy with their customer service and I've been trying to be patient but I feel like the bottom line is that I have been sold a defective bag.  They claim it's natural variation but all the pictures I've seen on this thread and not one of the other bags has this variation.  Very disappointed and will not be purchasing anything else from them ever.  Ugh.



Wow! That shipping cost is nuts! I knew it was high but holy cow! Did you submit photos to them before shipping it? Did they tell you they may not accept the bag for exchange before you shipped it?


----------



## elisa_p

Yes I had gone back and forth in detail with them since October on this issue and they said they would accept the return.  I'm waiting for the bag to come back to me to figure out if it's a customs issue or if they did not accept it.  Not really sure how to get the bag back to them now (if I even receive it back..I will have to wait) if it's a issue with customs. Thank you, I will try to reach out to them through DM as it literally takes them weeks to respond back to my emails.  
It was the Numero Un that was defective ( I say defective and they say it's natural variation...which I haven't seen on any other bag that people have posted on SM).  Sigh.  I'll see if I can call them this week.  I'm so over this entire situation and wish I could just get a refund and had a easy way to ship this back to them.  After all this, I don't even think I can enjoy the bag anymore.


----------



## elisa_p

Ok So I just checked the tracking info for my package and it says that it went unclaimed so they didn't accept the package.  I am absolutely livid.  They knew that I was shipping it and I have called and emailed them many times so none of this was a surprise.  I am going to call them tomorrow and escalate this situation.  I need them to cover my $200 shipping costs and send me a prepaid postage to get this bag shipped back.   This is utterly ridiculous.  Thank you for letting me vent...I am so upset about this.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

elisa_p said:


> Yes I had gone back and forth in detail with them since October on this issue and they said they would accept the return.  I'm waiting for the bag to come back to me to figure out if it's a customs issue or if they did not accept it.  Not really sure how to get the bag back to them now (if I even receive it back..I will have to wait) if it's a issue with customs. Thank you, I will try to reach out to them through DM as it literally takes them weeks to respond back to my emails.
> It was the Numero Un that was defective ( I say defective and they say it's natural variation...which I haven't seen on any other bag that people have posted on SM).  Sigh.  I'll see if I can call them this week.  I'm so over this entire situation and wish I could just get a refund and had a easy way to ship this back to them.  After all this, I don't even think I can enjoy the bag anymore.


Did you use a credit card? I would just forward the emails to my credit card company, after filing a charge dispute since Polene said they would accept the return.


----------



## elisa_p

Do you know if I'm able to do that?  I called Canada Post and they said that they did their job so they won't be able to do anything in regards to the shipping fee.  I am opening up a ticket with Canada post because there is a good chance my bag can be dumped rather than sent back to me.  Does anyone have any expirecne in this situation?  I can call my credit card company next but I don't know if they'll let me dispute the charge.  If they don't, I honestly don't know what else I can do.  I doubt Polene will be of any help, they haven't been so far.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

elisa_p said:


> Do you know if I'm able to do that?  I called Canada Post and they said that they did their job so they won't be able to do anything in regards to the shipping fee.  I am opening up a ticket with Canada post because there is a good chance my bag can be dumped rather than sent back to me.  Does anyone have any expirecne in this situation?  I can call my credit card company next but I don't know if they'll let me dispute the charge.  If they don't, I honestly don't know what else I can do.  I doubt Polene will be of any help, they haven't been so far.


I ordered a bag once -not polene. Post office showed as delivered, but I never received it, and I was home all day. Contacted the company, and they said they’re not responsible once it leaves their hands. 

Well I don’t think so! It was a PayPal transaction, but I didn’t even want to waste time with PayPal. I contacted my credit card they opened a case, money credited back to my account in a few days.


----------



## elisa_p

Thanks everyone for your help.  I contacted my credit card and they said that I can't dispute my shipping charges because Canada Post did do their job but they can dispute my original bag charge with Polene.  I'm sending them my emails stating that they would be willing to accept the package and issue me a exchange.  I will also call Polene directly tomorrow and see if i can escalate this issue.  I hope one of the two works for me.  I'm so upset with myself, I shouldn't have attempted to send this back.  What a complete waste of money.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

elisa_p said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  I contacted my credit card and they said that I can't dispute my shipping charges because Canada Post did do their job but they can dispute my original bag charge with Polene.  I'm sending them my emails stating that they would be willing to accept the package and issue me a exchange.  I will also call Polene directly tomorrow and see if i can escalate this issue.  I hope one of the two works for me.  I'm so upset with myself, I shouldn't have attempted to send this back.  What a complete waste of money.


Honestly I wouldn’t even call Polene right now, since you’ve opened a dispute. Your CC will contact Polene, and let Polene know there is a dispute. I would wait until the CC makes a decision. Obviously you’re going to do whatever you feel comfortable doing, but let us know what happens with this.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Devyn Danielle said:


> I ordered a bag once -not polene. Post office showed as delivered, but I never received it, and I was home all day. Contacted the company, and they said they’re not responsible once it leaves their hands.
> 
> Well I don’t think so! It was a PayPal transaction, but I didn’t even want to waste time with PayPal. I contacted my credit card they opened a case, money credited back to my account in a few days.



Not sure where you are but merchants have 30 days to respond to a dispute in the US. Assuming your laws are the same where you are, your credit card company probably just ate the cost and not the merchant since your credit happened so fast.


----------



## Freak4Coach

elisa_p said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  I contacted my credit card and they said that I can't dispute my shipping charges because Canada Post did do their job but they can dispute my original bag charge with Polene.  I'm sending them my emails stating that they would be willing to accept the package and issue me a exchange.  I will also call Polene directly tomorrow and see if i can escalate this issue.  I hope one of the two works for me.  I'm so upset with myself, I shouldn't have attempted to send this back.  What a complete waste of money.



You typically need to show you’ve tried to resolve the problem with the merchant. Maybe they didn’t reject it. How long was it waiting for pick up before it got returned? I know this is frustrating and has cost you a lot of time and money but you want to be sure you have all the info for the dispute. Check with your credit card company to see what if they advise you to do anything else at this point. I’m so sorry this is happening. I hope it works out for you. 

I was super nervous about getting one with an issue. Can you post a pic of the issue? Just wondering what i might be in for if I risk ordering another one.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Freak4Coach said:


> Not sure where you are but merchants have 30 days to respond to a dispute in the US. Assuming your laws are the same where you are, your credit card company probably just ate the cost and not the merchant since your credit happened so fast.


I am in the US . They said they would reverse my charge, but they would put the charge back on my account if the outcome of the investigation warranted them doing so.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Devyn Danielle said:


> I am in the US . They said they would reverse my charge, but they would put the charge back on my account if the outcome of the investigation warranted them doing so.



Yeah that’s what they say but it basically depends on if it’s worth their time to investigate it or not. Credit card companies eat a lot of costs for a number of reasons -Chargebacks, delinquency, bankruptcy etc.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi all! I think I want to get the Six. But, I’m concerned it won’t meet my most basic functionality needs. I have an iPhone X and found a video where the woman showed that her 6S which is just a teeny bit smaller for on the diagonal. Not along the side. Has anyone tried to fit an iPhone X in the bag?

Also, the closure means I would need to hold it at the bottom to slip the strap through the ring. Can anyone who has this bag weigh in? Is this frustrating or pretty easy?

Here are the colors I’m considering:











I don’t usually like super small bags because I want some functionality. This bag is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol! But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it as long as my iPhone fits and it’s not a hassle to open and close.  But, either of those things being a no go would be a deal killer. What do you ladies think?


----------



## elisa_p

Freak4Coach said:


> You typically need to show you’ve tried to resolve the problem with the merchant. Maybe they didn’t reject it. How long was it waiting for pick up before it got returned? I know this is frustrating and has cost you a lot of time and money but you want to be sure you have all the info for the dispute. Check with your credit card company to see what if they advise you to do anything else at this point. I’m so sorry this is happening. I hope it works out for you.
> 
> I was super nervous about getting one with an issue. Can you post a pic of the issue? Just wondering what i might be in for if I risk ordering another one.



It looks like it was presented to customs on 11/30 and was sent back to me on 12/21 after it was unclaimed.  When I called Canada Post they said they typically do a few tries and leave notices before it gets sent back unclaimed.  But I'd assume they are a business with regular business hours and should have been able to receive the package with no issues.  As of now it's not a customs issue but I'll find out where when my bag gets back to me (at a charge to me for the return; a charge which would be potentially very expensive).  I did call the credit card and they said that they can dispute the original purchase price as long as I had a email trail showing that they would be wiling to accept a package for the exchange which I do.  So I can just try and hope for the best at this point.  They did say I can still contact them for a easier resolution so I am going to call them tomorrow to find out exactly what is going on.  The problem is, a lot of the time they say I just need to wait for a email back as the store can't help me (even though it was purchased at a store).  All in all I find them very very disorganized.   

I've attached pictures of the damage.  It's really hard to take a picture of it (my camera on my phone isn't the best) but it is noticeable in real life.  I can streaks/lines going across the front of the bag in natural light.  I have no seen it on any other bag on SM since then (I have looked and looked) and it worries because me it was the last bag they had left so I'm wondering if it was a previous return that was sold to me.  If it was at any other spot on the bag rather than the front flap I wouldn't have even bothered with any of this.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all! I think I want to get the Six. But, I’m concerned it won’t meet my most basic functionality needs. I have an iPhone X and found a video where the woman showed that her 6S which is just a teeny bit smaller for on the diagonal. Not along the side. Has anyone tried to fit an iPhone X in the bag?
> 
> Also, the closure means I would need to hold it at the bottom to slip the strap through the ring. Can anyone who has this bag weigh in? Is this frustrating or pretty easy?
> 
> Here are the colors I’m considering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t usually like super small bags because I want some functionality. This bag is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol! But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it as long as my iPhone fits and it’s not a hassle to open and close.  But, either of those things being a no go would be a deal killer. What do you ladies think?



I’m loving that bag too! Polene CS told me my iPhone 8 Plus would fit without a case so I think yours should fit. I’ve seen some social media posts that say my phone will fit too.


----------



## Freak4Coach

elisa_p said:


> It looks like it was presented to customs on 11/30 and was sent back to me on 12/21 after it was unclaimed.  When I called Canada Post they said they typically do a few tries and leave notices before it gets sent back unclaimed.  But I'd assume they are a business with regular business hours and should have been able to receive the package with no issues.  As of now it's not a customs issue but I'll find out where when my bag gets back to me (at a charge to me for the return; a charge which would be potentially very expensive).  I did call the credit card and they said that they can dispute the original purchase price as long as I had a email trail showing that they would be wiling to accept a package for the exchange which I do.  So I can just try and hope for the best at this point.  They did say I can still contact them for a easier resolution so I am going to call them tomorrow to find out exactly what is going on.  The problem is, a lot of the time they say I just need to wait for a email back as the store can't help me (even though it was purchased at a store).  All in all I find them very very disorganized.
> 
> I've attached pictures of the damage.  It's really hard to take a picture of it (my camera on my phone isn't the best) but it is noticeable in real life.  I can streaks/lines going across the front of the bag in natural light.  I have no seen it on any other bag on SM since then (I have looked and looked) and it worries because me it was the last bag they had left so I'm wondering if it was a previous return that was sold to me.  If it was at any other spot on the bag rather than the front flap I wouldn't have even bothered with any of this.



They seem to be disorganized to me as well based on my experience. I don’t think they operate on “regular” hours. I think they’ve been overwhelmed now that their popularity is really picking up. It’s hard to say. Whatever the case I hope you get a resolution that makes you happy. 

I saw that pic when you originally posted it. I can’t really see anything in that pic. I think because of the lighting and the bag is too far from the camera. I was hoping to see a close up of the problem.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Freak4Coach said:


> I’m loving that bag too! Polene CS told me my iPhone 8 Plus would fit without a case so I think yours should fit. I’ve seen some social media posts that say my phone will fit too.


Thanks for the feedback! This bags is super cute!!! What color are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the feedback! This bags is super cute!!! What color are you thinking of getting?



The black croc [emoji16] I don’t usually go for embossed leather like that but I saw a YT video on it and it looked amazing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Freak4Coach said:


> The black croc [emoji16] I don’t usually go for embossed leather like that but I saw a YT video on it and it looked amazing!


That material choice IS amazing!!  It was actually my first choice but, I have so many black bags that I felt this was my chance to branch out a bit more.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sparkletastic said:


> That material choice IS amazing!!  It was actually my first choice but, I have so many black bags that I felt this was my chance to branch out a bit more.



I don’t think you can go wrong with any of them. Post pics if you get one. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Passerine123

Freak4Coach said:


> They seem to be disorganized to me as well based on my experience. I don’t think they operate on “regular” hours. I think they’ve been overwhelmed now that their popularity is really picking up. It’s hard to say. Whatever the case I hope you get a resolution that makes you happy.
> 
> I saw that pic when you originally posted it. I can’t really see anything in that pic. I think because of the lighting and the bag is too far from the camera. I was hoping to see a close up of the problem.



Yes, IMO they are growing faster than they can handle and have been caught off guard by heightened global demand. They've also just changed locations in Paris which contributed to a mishap with my order. That said, when I wrote to them about my disappointment, they were very apologetic and understanding. And I love both of the bags I bought. I think they now need to hire someone with solid international business experience who can manage their brand evolution more efficiently.

I was at their store in Paris earlier this month and will post about the visit (along with my two bag reveal) this weekend.

By the way, another French brand worth checking out is Stephanie Cesaire (stephaniecesaire.com). We passed by their one and only store on a side street off the rue de Rivoli and were really impressed with the quality and designs. Unfortunately, my Paris shopping budget was already blown


----------



## Passerine123

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the feedback! This bags is super cute!!! What color are you thinking of getting?



My husband has an iPhone 6S Plus, it's a big phone (much bigger than the regular 6S), I will check to see if it will fit in my Six. I have just an iPhone 7 and that does fit.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Passerine123 said:


> My husband has an iPhone 6S Plus, it's a big phone (much bigger than the regular 6S), I will check to see if it will fit in my Six. I have just an iPhone 7 and that does fit.


Thsnk you!!!


----------



## Passerine123

Sorry, the S6 Plus iPhone won't fit. It's 6.23 inches long, the same as an iPhone 8 plus. You can cram it in but you can't close the bag. However a regular iPhone 8 is 5.45 inches long (or so I read) and that should fit; an iPhone X is 5.8 inches and that would be tight but maybe possible. My iPhone 7 is 4.7 inches long and fits easily. The photo shows the iPhone 6S Plus wedged into the uncloseable bag.


----------



## elisa_p

Freak4Coach said:


> They seem to be disorganized to me as well based on my experience. I don’t think they operate on “regular” hours. I think they’ve been overwhelmed now that their popularity is really picking up. It’s hard to say. Whatever the case I hope you get a resolution that makes you happy.
> 
> I saw that pic when you originally posted it. I can’t really see anything in that pic. I think because of the lighting and the bag is too far from the camera. I was hoping to see a close up of the problem.



Unfortunately that's the best picture I got of the front; I'll try to take some more when the bag gets returned to me.  Unless it is very dark, it is visible and I wasn't happy having a less than perfect bag.  It almost looked like the dye didn't take as evenly as it should have and left steaks on the front.  Personally I've never seen anything like this before.  I do understand they are growing and it is hard for them to keep up with demand but for product issues such as this, I really wish they would respond back at a reasonable time frame.  I did try to call the store today but no one picked up.  So I'm going to just hope my credit card can dispute this and refund me my original purchase price.  To be honest I'm not feeling very charitable towards them at this moment.


----------



## stefaniededalus

I was so prepared to purchase an 'un' and a 'six,' but after reading about some of your customer service experiences and product quality issues, I'm hesitating! Is it best to move on to another brand, or should I go through with my order?

I considered waiting to place my order anyway, since I really wanted the six in a crocodile print and they appear to be out of stock, but perhaps I'll skip ordering entirely


----------



## ipsum

@elisa_p
If you've time and energy, you might like a second opinion from consumer protection unit: https://www.europe-consommateurs.eu/en/solving-your-problems/contact-us/
Canada Post did their part so your CC company can't open a dispute against them but Polene didn't do theirs, therefore, you might be able to file a claim against Polene for the shipping costs.


----------



## Passerine123

stefaniededalus said:


> I was so prepared to purchase an 'un' and a 'six,' but after reading about some of your customer service experiences and product quality issues, I'm hesitating! Is it best to move on to another brand, or should I go through with my order?
> 
> I considered waiting to place my order anyway, since I really wanted the six in a crocodile print and they appear to be out of stock, but perhaps I'll skip ordering entirely



I still recommend the brand...the quality of my two bags is excellent, I'm very happy with them. IMO, they were just overwhelmed with their rapid growth AND moving to a new location. You can be put on an email list to let you know when the bag you want is back in stock.


----------



## elisa_p

stefaniededalus said:


> I was so prepared to purchase an 'un' and a 'six,' but after reading about some of your customer service experiences and product quality issues, I'm hesitating! Is it best to move on to another brand, or should I go through with my order?
> 
> I considered waiting to place my order anyway, since I really wanted the six in a crocodile print and they appear to be out of stock, but perhaps I'll skip ordering entirely



The bags really are beautiful and well made.  I think I just got unlucky because I've not heard about any issues like mine so I'm inclined to believe it's not a quality problem but a one off if that helps.


----------



## elisa_p

ipsum said:


> @elisa_p
> If you've time and energy, you might like a second opinion from consumer protection unit: https://www.europe-consommateurs.eu/en/solving-your-problems/contact-us/
> Canada Post did their part so your CC company can't open a dispute against them but Polene didn't do theirs, therefore, you might be able to file a claim against Polene for the shipping costs.


Oh thank you!  I will take a look at this!


----------



## stefaniededalus

elisa_p said:


> The bags really are beautiful and well made.  I think I just got unlucky because I've not heard about any issues like mine so I'm inclined to believe it's not a quality problem but a one off if that helps.





Passerine123 said:


> I still recommend the brand...the quality of my two bags is excellent, I'm very happy with them. IMO, they were just overwhelmed with their rapid growth AND moving to a new location. You can be put on an email list to let you know when the bag you want is back in stock.



That's very reassuring. Thanks for the feedback!

i contacted them via DM and they said they would be replenishing some styles in January, although they didn't specify which styles would be restocked, or a particular date. I'll go ahead and place my orders once they restock. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4290494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the S6 Plus iPhone won't fit. It's 6.23 inches long, the same as an iPhone 8 plus. You can cram it in but you can't close the bag. However a regular iPhone 8 is 5.45 inches long (or so I read) and that should fit; an iPhone X is 5.8 inches and that would be tight but maybe possible. My iPhone 7 is 4.7 inches long and fits easily. The photo shows the iPhone 6S Plus wedged into the uncloseable bag.


THANK YOU so much for this!  The you tubber also had to put her phone in diagonally but it did fit. She said, however, that she has an old phone so I know it has to be smaller than the X. 

Argh! This is such a cute bag!! But, I guess I’ll have to pass. Not fitting my phone is a deal killer.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4290494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the S6 Plus iPhone won't fit. It's 6.23 inches long, the same as an iPhone 8 plus. You can cram it in but you can't close the bag. However a regular iPhone 8 is 5.45 inches long (or so I read) and that should fit; an iPhone X is 5.8 inches and that would be tight but maybe possible. My iPhone 7 is 4.7 inches long and fits easily. The photo shows the iPhone 6S Plus wedged into the uncloseable bag.



Well that's disheartening. I specifically asked them about my Iphone 8 Plus without a case. They said it would fit. I also found a blogger that said it would fit as well. Maybe they meant standing up?


----------



## Freak4Coach

stefaniededalus said:


> I was so prepared to purchase an 'un' and a 'six,' but after reading about some of your customer service experiences and product quality issues, I'm hesitating! Is it best to move on to another brand, or should I go through with my order?
> 
> I considered waiting to place my order anyway, since I really wanted the six in a crocodile print and they appear to be out of stock, but perhaps I'll skip ordering entirely





Passerine123 said:


> I still recommend the brand...the quality of my two bags is excellent, I'm very happy with them. IMO, they were just overwhelmed with their rapid growth AND moving to a new location. You can be put on an email list to let you know when the bag you want is back in stock.



I second what Passerine said...


----------



## Freak4Coach

elisa_p said:


> Unfortunately that's the best picture I got of the front; I'll try to take some more when the bag gets returned to me.  Unless it is very dark, it is visible and I wasn't happy having a less than perfect bag.  It almost looked like the dye didn't take as evenly as it should have and left steaks on the front.  Personally I've never seen anything like this before.  I do understand they are growing and it is hard for them to keep up with demand but for product issues such as this, I really wish they would respond back at a reasonable time frame.  I did try to call the store today but no one picked up.  So I'm going to just hope my credit card can dispute this and refund me my original purchase price.  To be honest I'm not feeling very charitable towards them at this moment.



I can totally understand where you're coming from. I hope it all works out for you. Any tracking update on the package coming back to you?


----------



## elisa_p

Just an update; I checked my credit card transactions online and they have already put in a credit for my original purchase of the bag after I had called them!  It went on almost the same day so I'm not sure if master card is just eating this cost as I don't think they would have been able to contact Polene so quickly.  I hope they don't end up reversing it.  Thank you to everyone who suggested I called my CC; at least I'm only out the shipping charges now.  

My bag has arrived back in Canada according to Canada post so just waiting till it gets to Toronto to see what the cost is before I can claim it back.  It has literally gone half way across the world and back!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Freak4Coach said:


> Well that's disheartening. I specifically asked them about my Iphone 8 Plus without a case. They said it would fit. I also found a blogger that said it would fit as well. Maybe they meant standing up?


I know. It’s very frustrating. I can’t understand why they would make this so small that the average phone doesn’t fit. It’s not styled as an evening or special occasion bag. (And even then I still think phones should fit in bags.)


----------



## CharlotteNL

Good evening,
I’m new on this forum but I hope this community can help me with some suggestions or inspiration.
I have fallen in love with the style and quality of the Polène Numéro Un bag, but unfortunately, it will not fit my 13,3 inch laptop, which I need for my job.
Do you know any bags or brands that have similar design aesthetics but are slighty bigger? 
I would be very grateful for your help!


----------



## symmetrical

For those of you who have received packages in the USA, what shipping company was used? Supposedly my package was mailed by Polene 3 days ago but they never provided a tracking number... 
Of course they have been unresponsive to emails when I asked for said tracking number


----------



## Freak4Coach

elisa_p said:


> Just an update; I checked my credit card transactions online and they have already put in a credit for my original purchase of the bag after I had called them!  It went on almost the same day so I'm not sure if master card is just eating this cost as I don't think they would have been able to contact Polene so quickly.  I hope they don't end up reversing it.  Thank you to everyone who suggested I called my CC; at least I'm only out the shipping charges now.
> 
> My bag has arrived back in Canada according to Canada post so just waiting till it gets to Toronto to see what the cost is before I can claim it back.  It has literally gone half way across the world and back!



Thanks for the update! Hope the chargeback holds and that the cost to pick up isn’t too bad.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sparkletastic said:


> I know. It’s very frustrating. I can’t understand why they would make this so small that the average phone doesn’t fit. It’s not styled as an evening or special occasion bag. (And even then I still think phones should fit in bags.)



I don’t get it either. And I don’t get why some say it will fit when it obviously doesn’t. Only thing I can think is they mean it fits if the phone is put in vertically. With the age of larger phones I don’t understand why this isn’t taken into the account. The bag wouldn’t have to be that much bigger.


----------



## Freak4Coach

CharlotteNL said:


> Good evening,
> I’m new on this forum but I hope this community can help me with some suggestions or inspiration.
> I have fallen in love with the style and quality of the Polène Numéro Un bag, but unfortunately, it will not fit my 13,3 inch laptop, which I need for my job.
> Do you know any bags or brands that have similar design aesthetics but are slighty bigger?
> I would be very grateful for your help!



I’m sorry. I don’t. I’ve never seen anything like these. I wish you luck!


----------



## Freak4Coach

symmetrical said:


> For those of you who have received packages in the USA, what shipping company was used? Supposedly my package was mailed by Polene 3 days ago but they never provided a tracking number...
> Of course they have been unresponsive to emails when I asked for said tracking number



Are you sure it has shipped? Mine said fulfilled for days before it actually shipped out. Anyway to answer your question - Polene shipped mine out via DHL. Once it got to the closest DHL hub (which is over 100 miles away) they transferred it to USPS and they delivered it. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## symmetrical

Freak4Coach said:


> Are you sure it has shipped? Mine said fulfilled for days before it actually shipped out. Anyway to answer your question - Polene shipped mine out via DHL. Once it got to the closest DHL hub (which is over 100 miles away) they transferred it to USPS and they delivered it. Hope you get yours soon!


Customer service let me know via email that the package shipped January 2. No updates on the order page itself. It still says "*Your shipment is confirmed. *We've accepted your order, and we're getting it ready. Come back to this page for updates on your shipment status."
Do you recall if it was DHL Express or standard DHL?  I called DHL express and they have no record of any package going to my address.  Thank you!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

symmetrical said:


> Customer service let me know via email that the package shipped January 2. No updates on the order page itself. It still says "*Your shipment is confirmed. *We've accepted your order, and we're getting it ready. Come back to this page for updates on your shipment status."
> Do you recall if it was DHL Express or standard DHL? [emoji4] I called DHL express and they have no record of any package going to my address.  Thank you!!



It was DHL express. It got picked up by DHL on Dec 19 in Spain and was delivered to me by USPS on Dec 22. I’m on the west coast.


----------



## hrhkaren

For the ladies that have both the un and the mini, what are the pros and cons? I am torn between the two, with the mini being worried about the chain digging into my shoulder.

Any feedback would be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Pagan

Someone just sent me a message asking how my Polene No 1 in red has stood up over the last few months. While I love the colour and the shape of the bag, I have only worn it for two weekends. I just can't warm up to the leather and I am finding the size a bit awkward. I'm really not a hand carry girl; I prefer having a shoulder strap option on my bags even if I don't use it all the time. The stiffness of the handle makes it poke it somewhat when carrying on the shoulder. It's also a bit bigger than I had realized, and I'm a size 12-14 (most definitely a 14 post-holiday). 

So I think it's time to find my Polene a new home. I don't sell bags but I will probably donate it with a couple of others that I'm just not wearing. I have close to 20 bags now and really only rotate through perhaps a dozen of them. I wear this bag in the same casual way I would wear my Speedy B 25 and I vastly prefer that bag. It's smaller, holds a ton, I like the way it feels and the handles drop down when I shoulder carry it.

I made a mistake with this one; it's not for me. I thought it was only fair to come back on and let you know that it hasn't worked out for me. Glad that everyone else seems to be enjoying their though.


----------



## Sydneyemporium

I've just joined the Polene-Paris club.  Number One in Monochrome Grey.
So far, so good!  See my latest video on it.  Link below.


----------



## symmetrical

Still no tracking information despite multiple emails ... DHL still has no record of a package coming to my address.
Decided to call my credit card company and dispute the case due to lack of customer service and no evidence that a package was actually sent. I was really hopeful that Polene's CS would pull through, but my bag was ordered 12/16/18 with promise for delivery by Christmas... We are a week into the New Year without any luck getting a good answer from Polene. Understandably they are a rapidly growing company, but this is pure customer neglect.
This experience deterred me from ever ordering again. I would not recommend this company as they clearly do not value their customers! Buyer beware!


----------



## barbee

Pagan said:


> Someone just sent me a message asking how my Polene No 1 in red has stood up over the last few months. While I love the colour and the shape of the bag, I have only worn it for two weekends. I just can't warm up to the leather and I am finding the size a bit awkward. I'm really not a hand carry girl; I prefer having a shoulder strap option on my bags even if I don't use it all the time. The stiffness of the handle makes it poke it somewhat when carrying on the shoulder. It's also a bit bigger than I had realized, and I'm a size 12-14 (most definitely a 14 post-holiday).
> 
> So I think it's time to find my Polene a new home. I don't sell bags but I will probably donate it with a couple of others that I'm just not wearing. I have close to 20 bags now and really only rotate through perhaps a dozen of them. I wear this bag in the same casual way I would wear my Speedy B 25 and I vastly prefer that bag. It's smaller, holds a ton, I like the way it feels and the handles drop down when I shoulder carry it.
> 
> I made a mistake with this one; it's not for me. I thought it was only fair to come back on and let you know that it hasn't worked out for me. Glad that everyone else seems to be enjoying their though.


You really should sell it on Ebay. That's how I bought mine, and as the company is too young for fakes to be out there, you should sell it quickly to someone not wanting a hassle of buying on line from their Paris base.


----------



## dignatius

barbee said:


> You really should sell it on Ebay. That's how I bought mine, and as the company is too young for fakes to be out there, you should sell it quickly to someone not wanting a hassle of buying on line from their Paris base.



I would second that.  I notice Polene bags tend to move well on eBay and you might as well get some of your money back out of it.


----------



## missmolly90

Hi!  I've been considering buying the Polene Numero Un and would love some insight on a few things
-I'd be using this as an everyday bag- could this fit a water bottle/book/thin cardigan?
- At the same time, I'm only 5'1" and am worried this would look too big on my frame
- So hard to pick a color, but I'm curious about the Trio Terre de Sienne.  Online it looks quite neutral/nice brick tint but from what I've seen the color can differ in person and I'm wondering if this might be too orange.  
- For the US, is the $400 bag + $25 shipping inclusive of all costs or are there additional taxes?
Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## barbee

missmolly90 said:


> Hi!  I've been considering buying the Polene Numero Un and would love some insight on a few things
> -I'd be using this as an everyday bag- could this fit a water bottle/book/thin cardigan?
> - At the same time, I'm only 5'1" and am worried this would look too big on my frame
> - So hard to pick a color, but I'm curious about the Trio Terre de Sienne.  Online it looks quite neutral/nice brick tint but from what I've seen the color can differ in person and I'm wondering if this might be too orange.
> - For the US, is the $400 bag + $25 shipping inclusive of all costs or are there additional taxes?
> Thanks for any feedback!


You can definitely fit a water bottle, paperback book, and maybe a thin sweater, if you don't have a huge amount of other items--wallet, makeup bag, etc.  I don't believe this bag is meant to be a tote full time.  However, with the snaps open, it does hold quite a bit.  
Now--your height:  I might be hesitant at your height, as this is a big bag!  I think certain large bags look great on a shorter person, while others don't.  Possibly you could find a similar size/shape bag in a store, and see if you like the size on you.  
Here is my bag, and I am 5'6". I think bags do not seem as large when hand carried vs. on the shoulder.


Since I bought mine on Ebay, I cannot help on the total cost. Good luck!


----------



## atcprincess

When I ordered mine.  I just paid for the bag and shipping.    No duty or taxes.       I'm in the US for ref.   I posted pics towards the beginning of this topic.     Mine is currently in storage.  But I got a ton of complements anytime I carried my number one.


----------



## chiori

missmolly90 said:


> Hi!  I've been considering buying the Polene Numero Un and would love some insight on a few things
> -I'd be using this as an everyday bag- could this fit a water bottle/book/thin cardigan?
> - At the same time, I'm only 5'1" and am worried this would look too big on my frame
> - So hard to pick a color, but I'm curious about the Trio Terre de Sienne.  Online it looks quite neutral/nice brick tint but from what I've seen the color can differ in person and I'm wondering if this might be too orange.
> - For the US, is the $400 bag + $25 shipping inclusive of all costs or are there additional taxes?
> Thanks for any feedback!



I borrowed my friend's Numero Un for a day and can confirm it fits a lot (including a water bottle, hardcover book and a thin cardigan)! I posted a mini-review on my IG and if you go about halfway through, you'll see an example of what I fit inside. 

Attached are 2 pics of me wearing the bag. For reference, I'm 5'2" and 100 lbs. I personally think it was a bit too big for me and my needs (the Numero Un Mini is more proportional for a petite gal) but regardless, I got a LOT of compliments the day I borrowed the bag. I asked my friends if they thought it was too big for me and I got a 50/50 response.

It all comes down personal taste and your needs! If you carry a lot of things, then this will fit it all. (But keep in mind that it will get heavy!)


----------



## barbee

chiori said:


> I borrowed my friend's Numero Un for a day and can confirm it fits a lot (including a water bottle, hardcover book and a thin cardigan)! I posted a mini-review on my IG and if you go about halfway through, you'll see an example of what I fit inside.
> 
> Attached are 2 pics of me wearing the bag. For reference, I'm 5'2" and 100 lbs. I personally think it was a bit too big for me and my needs (the Numero Un Mini is more proportional for a petite gal) but regardless, I got a LOT of compliments the day I borrowed the bag. I asked my friends if they thought it was too big for me and I got a 50/50 response.
> 
> It all comes down personal taste and your needs! If you carry a lot of things, then this will fit it all. (But keep in mind that it will get heavy!)


Such beautiful pics!  And you confirm my thoughts---it does NOT look too large when hand carried, but does appear quite over- sized carried on the shoulder.  Either way, that color is a head turner, especially with your outfit!


----------



## missmolly90

chiori said:


> I borrowed my friend's Numero Un for a day and can confirm it fits a lot (including a water bottle, hardcover book and a thin cardigan)! I posted a mini-review on my IG and if you go about halfway through, you'll see an example of what I fit inside.
> 
> Attached are 2 pics of me wearing the bag. For reference, I'm 5'2" and 100 lbs. I personally think it was a bit too big for me and my needs (the Numero Un Mini is more proportional for a petite gal) but regardless, I got a LOT of compliments the day I borrowed the bag. I asked my friends if they thought it was too big for me and I got a 50/50 response.
> 
> It all comes down personal taste and your needs! If you carry a lot of things, then this will fit it all. (But keep in mind that it will get heavy!)



Great review, thanks so much! Most of the time I use a small bag so I would use this when I'm out all day long shopping/traveling etc. I think I'll be happy with the tradeoff of it being a bit too big for me but able to fit more.  Just need to figure out if Terre de Sienne is the right color!


----------



## sammiku

Hey guys need help deciding a colour for the UN mini! Which one should I get the burgundy or grey ?


----------



## BaggyGenes

sammiku said:


> Hey guys need help deciding a colour for the UN mini! Which one should I get the burgundy or grey ?


Grey, it's gorgeous. I'm wondering about color transfer though....


----------



## LuxLove2018

Hey guys I need help from people who own this bag! I’ve only owned mine for 3 weeks but I keep noticing scratches and I’m generally extremely careful with my bags. Anyone else find the leather to be extra fragile?? It’s driving me crazy


----------



## lovingmybags

LuxLove2018 said:


> Hey guys I need help from people who own this bag! I’ve only owned mine for 3 weeks but I keep noticing scratches and I’m generally extremely careful with my bags. Anyone else find the leather to be extra fragile?? It’s driving me crazy



Do you have the suede version?  Or monochrome leather?


----------



## LuxLove2018

lovingmybags said:


> Do you have the suede version?  Or monochrome leather?



I have the black one with croc flap. I’ve already noticed scratches on the pebbled leather and the clasp where it opens


----------



## BaggyGenes

LuxLove2018 said:


> I have the black one with croc flap. I’ve already noticed scratches on the pebbled leather and the clasp where it opens


Oh no! Was thinking about getting the numero six in the Navy croc but this is discouraging [emoji848]


----------



## lovingmybags

LuxLove2018 said:


> I have the black one with croc flap. I’ve already noticed scratches on the pebbled leather and the clasp where it opens



So sorry to hear that!  I thought it would be the suede, since the material is usually more delicate.


----------



## LuxLove2018

counterproductive said:


> Oh no! Was thinking about getting the numero six in the Navy croc but this is discouraging [emoji848]



The croc flap is actually okay! To be honest, it really is a beautiful bag, I do love it. I just wish it didn’t scratch up so quick! [emoji53]


----------



## Passerine123

LuxLove2018 said:


> The croc flap is actually okay! To be honest, it really is a beautiful bag, I do love it. I just wish it didn’t scratch up so quick! [emoji53]



I also have marks on my green Numero Un that aren't coming off; they showed up faster than I would have normally expected. They are small and only noticeable because of contrast between the whiteness of the marks and the deep green of the bag. I don't get too stressed when a bag shows minor signs of wear, especially when I haven't paid a small fortune for it. I plan to get a sharpie type pen in a matching green color at the local art supplies store and simply color in the two small marks.


----------



## 40cmsanta

counterproductive said:


> Grey, it's gorgeous. I'm wondering about color transfer though....




I am worried about the same thing. Has anyone experienced colour transfer with the grey?


----------



## Kfka_btsea

I was googling for reviews for the numéro un aaaaaaaand.... it seems like the fakes have arrived, so be careful if you purchase second hand (although it does say that it is unbranded, but I warrant someone out there will make an actual fake):



Frankly it’s just really irritating. I get that a lot of designer brands have lofty prices that dont go much towards quality and are thus attracting the counterfeiters, but Polene’s not one of them, so can they leave the brand alone


----------



## stefaniededalus

Is anyone able to describe the leather thoroughly? The feedback seems so mixed. Someone in another thread complained that her leather felt like "foam."

I should just go ahead and make the purchases I want, but I'm a bit worried this might be another contemporary brand that is being promoted...


----------



## baguettizen

LuxLove2018 said:


> I have the black one with croc flap. I’ve already noticed scratches on the pebbled leather and the clasp where it opens



Ouch... that's really unfortunate to hear, sorry!
I'm no bag expert, but I thought pebbled leather (in general) didn't scratch easily?


----------



## neuschwanstein

stefaniededalus said:


> Is anyone able to describe the leather thoroughly? The feedback seems so mixed. Someone in another thread complained that her leather felt like "foam."
> 
> I should just go ahead and make the purchases I want, but I'm a bit worried this might be another contemporary brand that is being promoted...


Honestly I'm not sure how other people are scratching their pebbled leather bags so easily, unless there is significant differences in leather between the different colors (but I don't think this is actually the case from seeing all of them in the store). In fact, I would say that this particular pebbled leather is hardier, with deeper graining, than a lot of other brands.  It is not as buttery as it photographs--it feels sturdy and structured to the touch.  It only feels like "foam" in that there is slight compression when you squeeze it, but it is definitely not as soft/thick/spongy as the word foam implies.  I really do not have any complaint about the pebbled leather at all, as I knew from other reviews it would not be buttery.  It will soften up a little over time, as the display models in the store were definitely softer than my new one.  My bag also has a suede flap, and the suede, though soft to the touch, is not as refined/precisely shaved as you might expect from higher-end luxury brands. I think the leather quality/hardware/craftsmanship is very good for the price they're charging.


----------



## barbee

neuschwanstein said:


> Honestly I'm not sure how other people are scratching their pebbled leather bags so easily, unless there is significant differences in leather between the different colors (but I don't think this is actually the case from seeing all of them in the store). In fact, I would say that this particular pebbled leather is hardier, with deeper graining, than a lot of other brands.  It is not as buttery as it photographs--it feels sturdy and structured to the touch.  It only feels like "foam" in that there is slight compression when you squeeze it, but it is definitely not as soft/thick/spongy as the word foam implies.  I really do not have any complaint about the pebbled leather at all, as I knew from other reviews it would not be buttery.  It will soften up a little over time, as the display models in the store were definitely softer than my new one.  My bag also has a suede flap, and the suede, though soft to the touch, is not as refined/precisely shaved as you might expect from higher-end luxury brands. I think the leather quality/hardware/craftsmanship is very good for the price they're charging.


I agree with what you are saying totally.  My pebbled leather has not shown ANY scratches, and due to the pebbly nature, I would not expect any.  This bag is well worth the price!


----------



## Passerine123

barbee said:


> I agree with what you are saying totally.  My pebbled leather has not shown ANY scratches, and due to the pebbly nature, I would not expect any.  This bag is well worth the price!


 None of my other pebbled leathers have noticeable scratches and a few of them are nearly 10 years old. Nonetheless, I have two white marks (that won't come off) on my Numero Un. As I posted above, it's not a big deal to me and I can cover them with a green sharpie easily enough, but I resent the thinly veiled suggestions that the marks are somehow my fault for being too careless with the bags. I treat my Polene bags the same way I treat my bags costing 10 times as much.


----------



## peachylv

Has anyone bought the Numero Un recently from the site?  I bought my blush pink Numero Un the first week of June 2018.  I got it very quickly.  I’m in the US.  I carried it all summer.  It was my first new bag in a while, so it was in very heavy rotation.  I even saw someone carrying a black Numero Un while I was vacationing in Europe over the summer.  I never had a single problem with mine.  It is pristine.  I think it’s excellent value for money.  Has anyone who bought theirs recently had the same good experience with the site and the bag?


----------



## tasjaa

Guys I just pulled the trigger on the blue croc numero un!! I cant wait for it to arrive!! Anyone has this exact one? Hoping I wont have any quality problems with this one..I have a burgundy mini and I absolutley love it so after wanting the big one for months I finally decided to purchase the numero un!


----------



## peachylv

tasjaa said:


> Guys I just pulled the trigger on the blue croc numero un!! I cant wait for it to arrive!! Anyone has this exact one? Hoping I wont have any quality problems with this one..I have a burgundy mini and I absolutley love it so after wanting the big one for months I finally decided to purchase the numero un!


I don’t think you’ll have an issue with it.  Enjoy and share pics when you receive it!


----------



## stefaniededalus

Finally made my purchase: an un in burgundy croc, and a six in black croc. Eagerly awaiting my delivery and will update with photos and thoughts once I have received them!


----------



## fa2012

tasjaa said:


> Guys I just pulled the trigger on the blue croc numero un!! I cant wait for it to arrive!! Anyone has this exact one? Hoping I wont have any quality problems with this one..I have a burgundy mini and I absolutley love it so after wanting the big one for months I finally decided to purchase the numero un!



Congrats!! I want to buy this one too but haven’t seen many pics of the blue croc numero un aside from the Polene website. I’d love if you could post some pics of the bag when you receive it!


----------



## tasjaa

fa2012 said:


> Congrats!! I want to buy this one too but haven’t seen many pics of the blue croc numero un aside from the Polene website. I’d love if you could post some pics of the bag when you receive it!


I will!! Still anxiously waiting for it to arrive.. eta is February 25th!! Seems like foreverrrr


----------



## DistressedShopper

Hello everyone, I have been obsessing over the Polene Numero Un in trio black ever since I came across this brand. I read every review/forum I could find. I am hoping to make it my everyday bag ($400 is a large investment for me). I was wondering if anyone who has had a Polene with suede detail for some time could comment on the quality. I'm a little worried about how the suede is going to look after a few months of wear.  Thank you so much!


----------



## tasjaa

DistressedShopper said:


> Hello everyone, I have been obsessing over the Polene Numero Un in trio black ever since I came across this brand. I read every review/forum I could find. I am hoping to make it my everyday bag ($400 is a large investment for me). I was wondering if anyone who has had a Polene with suede detail for some time could comment on the quality. I'm a little worried about how the suede is going to look after a few months of wear.  Thank you so much!


I have the numero un mini in burgundy trio, and while I cant say how it will hold up with daily use I think the suede seems like it will hold up pretty well, but again it is suede so it may not be the best choice for everyday use..(if anyone with the bag has a different opinion please let me know as I am also loving the look of the black trio!).. is the monochrome or croc of interest to you? I personally feel like those may stay looking perfect longer..


----------



## DistressedShopper

tasjaa said:


> I have the numero un mini in burgundy trio, and while I cant say how it will hold up with daily use I think the suede seems like it will hold up pretty well, but again it is suede so it may not be the best choice for everyday use..(if anyone with the bag has a different opinion please let me know as I am also loving the look of the black trio!).. is the monochrome or croc of interest to you? I personally feel like those may stay looking perfect longer..


Thank you, that is very helpful! I will look into other black models they have


----------



## bellebellebelle19

DistressedShopper said:


> Hello everyone, I have been obsessing over the Polene Numero Un in trio black ever since I came across this brand. I read every review/forum I could find. I am hoping to make it my everyday bag ($400 is a large investment for me). I was wondering if anyone who has had a Polene with suede detail for some time could comment on the quality. I'm a little worried about how the suede is going to look after a few months of wear.  Thank you so much!


If you want to use your bag and want it to stay looking like the day you bought, suede is definitely not the right choice! It shows wear more easily than leather. Hope this helps


----------



## tasjaa

Here she is! I am so in love! She smells so nice too lol .. the only thing is that the bag is smaller than what I thought it would be, but its ok it still has plenty of room and I think it will make a great everyday work bag... ❤️


----------



## elisa_p

Just wanted to give everyone a update on my situation. So after my master card reimbursed me I filed a inquiry with my postal service and they have reimbursed me the shipping charges as well.  So I ended up getting all of my money back including the price for the original bag.  

Polene did send me a email in December stating that they are very busy due to the holidays and will contact me in Janruary but as expected I have not heard anything from them.  I'm really disappointed with their support and will not be purchasing anything from them again.  I have also sent them a email with my feedback in regards to how this whole situation was handled. 

I do have a question, I still have the bag (not sure what to do with it..any ideas??) but due to it travelling so far it's bent out of shape (literally).  The right side pleat is slightly higher now so the whole bag kinda looks lopsided.  Is there anyway to fix this?  Can I stuff it?  I'm thinking of maybe giving it away to someone who won't mind the imperfections.  Thanks so much for everyone's help on this...I wouldn't have thought to contact me CC without you!


----------



## fa2012

tasjaa said:


> Here she is! I am so in love! She smells so nice too lol .. the only thing is that the bag is smaller than what I thought it would be, but its ok it still has plenty of room and I think it will make a great everyday work bag... ❤️



Omg I love it!! Thank you for posting the pic!


----------



## TiTi78

elisa_p said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a update on my situation. So after my master card reimbursed me I filed a inquiry with my postal service and they have reimbursed me the shipping charges as well.  So I ended up getting all of my money back including the price for the original bag.
> 
> Polene did send me a email in December stating that they are very busy due to the holidays and will contact me in Janruary but as expected I have not heard anything from them.  I'm really disappointed with their support and will not be purchasing anything from them again.  I have also sent them a email with my feedback in regards to how this whole situation was handled.
> 
> I do have a question, I still have the bag (not sure what to do with it..any ideas??) but due to it travelling so far it's bent out of shape (literally).  The right side pleat is slightly higher now so the whole bag kinda looks lopsided.  Is there anyway to fix this?  Can I stuff it?  I'm thinking of maybe giving it away to someone who won't mind the imperfections.  Thanks so much for everyone's help on this...I wouldn't have thought to contact me CC without you!



Afternoon, I sent you a message!


----------



## tasjaa

fa2012 said:


> Omg I love it!! Thank you for posting the pic!


You’re welcome! Its everything I hoped it would be!!


----------



## Cupid92

I just got the burgundy Numero Un and the black Numero Six  in the mail today! I love them both. They are packaged so beautifully and I can't wait to use them


----------



## Sparkletastic

tasjaa said:


> Here she is! I am so in love! She smells so nice too lol .. the only thing is that the bag is smaller than what I thought it would be, but its ok it still has plenty of room and I think it will make a great everyday work bag... ❤️


What a beauty!!!


----------



## hb925

Started looking into this brand and went through all 37 pages on pursefourm and watched all the YouTube videos available. I'm curious if anyone with the red version (bright red, not burgundy) can share their experiences. Is there any color transfer or fading? I'm hoping to purchase one once it comes back in stock later this month. Also, for those who've had their bags for a longer period of time - how are they holding up? TIA!


----------



## Retroflowers

Hi everyone!!! Been a silent lurker on TPF for a loooong time.

Finally decided to post today since I managed to get my hands on a new No.1 mini from a reseller here in Singapore, for an amazing steal of SGD350 (~260 usd for reference), inclusive of the box and all its original contents 

I was debating for awhile on whether to get the grey or light pink version, but decided that the light pink might be a little too sweet for most of my outfits, and I'm afraid of getting it dirty as well!

Size matters: For reference, I am 5'1 and US2 (really petite), so I've had to knot the chain slightly in the bag but it was really easy to do so  The size however, is perfect for my frame!

Colour-wise: The grey is really hard to capture in person! As someone on this forum mentioned before, the grey is a lot more warm-toned than the stock photos, so much so that it appears taupe in certain lightings! I would say its most accurate representation would fall somewhere in between the picture of it lying flat on the box and the one of it hanging against a white background 

Quality: 5/5, for sure! I am LOVING it so far, the craftsmanship is amazing for the price, and I love how understated the brand is at the moment. Best is to get it now before prices increase!

I have a few questions though:
- How do you prevent scratches on the front gold buckle? I am really afraid of digging my nails at it and causing a scratch  do you have to baby it very much?
- I live in a very hot and humid weather! Would the constant sweating cause the chain to erode/ rust over time?


----------



## Sidra Khan

Where can i find reviews on Numero Deux?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Retroflowers said:


> Hi everyone!!! Been a silent lurker on TPF for a loooong time.
> 
> Finally decided to post today since I managed to get my hands on a new No.1 mini from a reseller here in Singapore, for an amazing steal of SGD350 (~260 usd for reference), inclusive of the box and all its original contents
> 
> I was debating for awhile on whether to get the grey or light pink version, but decided that the light pink might be a little too sweet for most of my outfits, and I'm afraid of getting it dirty as well!
> 
> Size matters: For reference, I am 5'1 and US2 (really petite), so I've had to knot the chain slightly in the bag but it was really easy to do so  The size however, is perfect for my frame!
> 
> Colour-wise: The grey is really hard to capture in person! As someone on this forum mentioned before, the grey is a lot more warm-toned than the stock photos, so much so that it appears taupe in certain lightings! I would say its most accurate representation would fall somewhere in between the picture of it lying flat on the box and the one of it hanging against a white background
> 
> Quality: 5/5, for sure! I am LOVING it so far, the craftsmanship is amazing for the price, and I love how understated the brand is at the moment. Best is to get it now before prices increase!
> 
> I have a few questions though:
> - How do you prevent scratches on the front gold buckle? I am really afraid of digging my nails at it and causing a scratch  do you have to baby it very much?
> - I live in a very hot and humid weather! Would the constant sweating cause the chain to erode/ rust over time?


Beautiful! Is the back pocket the same grey material as all other panels? The blue version has a black back pocket which looks odd to me. I’m curious to see if all the Un minis have the colorblocking.


----------



## Mandamanda

I'm planning on ordering a Numero Un for my birthday next month and am torn between the black textured leather, the burgundy crocodile, or the blue crocodile. I'm unsure if I want a really nice basic black bag or more of a statement color. Help!


----------



## Butterlite

Mandamanda said:


> I'm planning on ordering a Numero Un for my birthday next month and am torn between the black textured leather, the burgundy crocodile, or the blue crocodile. I'm unsure if I want a really nice basic black bag or more of a statement color. Help!


I think it depends on what you have in your collection and your wardrobe. 
Since I wear A LOT of black, I would go with the black, but I also love a pop of color and think that blue crock is looking pretty fly! I consider navu blue a neutral, but the burgundy is really more of a fall color. 
HTH!! And good luck deciding! I don’t think you can really go wrong! They will all be great decisions!


----------



## Cubey

Sidra Khan said:


> Where can i find reviews on Numero Deux?


My Numéro Deux (black croc effect version) just arrived today. It looks great and smells beautiful. There’s a huge exterior back pocket just like the Numero Un, which is very handy.
The straps are a bit long (but alright for crossbody), but when doubled up is a super nice shoulder bag.


----------



## Retroflowers

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful! Is the back pocket the same grey material as all other panels? The blue version has a black back pocket which looks odd to me. I’m curious to see if all the Un minis have the colorblocking.



Thank you dear!  The back pocket is exactly the same in terms of material and colour as the rest of the bag. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cupid92

peachylv said:


> Has anyone bought the Numero Un recently from the site?  I bought my blush pink Numero Un the first week of June 2018.  I got it very quickly.  I’m in the US.  I carried it all summer.  It was my first new bag in a while, so it was in very heavy rotation.  I even saw someone carrying a black Numero Un while I was vacationing in Europe over the summer.  I never had a single problem with mine.  It is pristine.  I think it’s excellent value for money.  Has anyone who bought theirs recently had the same good experience with the site and the bag?


I purchased the One and six a few months back. The one is a bit stiff for my liking or maybe I just have too much stuffed in it. I have a hard time closing it. The six is adorable. Just enough room for my phone (old iPhone 6s) , reading glasses and money/cards. Then yesterday I got the bucket bag in yellow (#4) and omg its gorgeous. The leather is amazing and its so soft. I would def recommend the 4 over the 1. And i got another 6 since they are so cute!
I have had no issue whatsoever with delivery


----------



## aldehyde

I only found out about this brand a few days ago after an ad popped up on my Instagram feed. Totally fell in love with the designs but was torn between the Numero Un and Mini designs. Spent the last few hours going through all 38 pages on this thread and finally decided to go with the Mini. I'm 5'2" and thought the Numero Un might look a little large on me, especially since I'd typically use the shoulder strap. (I currently use a large Everlane tote as my everyday work bag, but I feel like I can get away with it since it's meant to look oversized).

Anyway I decided to go with the burgundy with the suede flap, and it worked out to $355 USD including shipping ($488.89 CAD according to my credit card). Hopefully I'll receive the item soon and will share photos then!


----------



## skoehnke

Hello! I’ve been heavily debating which color of the Numero Un to order. I’m between the burgundy and the light pink. I am worried about possible color transfer on the light pink. Can anyone attest to its durability? Thank you!


----------



## skoehnke

peachylv said:


> I wouldn’t worry about color transfer on that one at all. In fact, I have the light pink!



Have you had any issues with color transfer or wear on the light pink? I’m debating between the burgundy and the light pink.


----------



## Aria1000

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4270955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no but I just got my red!



Beautiful! I’m actually debating between the red and yellow, which you have already. Do you find you use one color more than the other?

I figure I can’t go wrong either way


----------



## peachylv

skoehnke said:


> Have you had any issues with color transfer or wear on the light pink? I’m debating between the burgundy and the light pink.


I haven’t had any issues at all.  The light pink is lovely too.


----------



## arnott

Any updates on the chain of the Mini?    Is it painful?    I've never owned a purse with a chain strap before.


----------



## bella89

I received my black L’Osier today and I love the bag.  I got it before the shipment date of April 30th, so pretty impressed!


----------



## atcprincess

I too got my L'Osier early. I am a little underwhelmed by this bag.  I got so sucked into the hype and own a Number One already and love the quality.  It's just a meh bag to me for the price of $260, wish I had bought a bucket bag from them.   If I ever told anyone the retail price of this bag , they would so laugh at  me.  It looks cute on instagram, but in real life buy one of their leather bags instead. I know it's made of bamboo, but the inside is a little rough.    I feel like they should have atleast put some kind of liner in the bag to protect the contents.   
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4420653
View attachment 4420654

	

		
			
		

		
	
.  I have seen a brand called Amerii and their bags look so cute and are way cheaper.   Wish I had found them first.


----------



## atcprincess

Cupid92 said:


> I purchased the One and six a few months back. The one is a bit stiff for my liking or maybe I just have too much stuffed in it. I have a hard time closing it. The six is adorable. Just enough room for my phone (old iPhone 6s) , reading glasses and money/cards. Then yesterday I got the bucket bag in yellow (#4) and omg its gorgeous. The leather is amazing and its so soft. I would def recommend the 4 over the 1. And i got another 6 since they are so cute!
> I have had no issue whatsoever with delivery




Will you please post pictures of the yellow #4. I love this bag and have been hoping someone would buy it on here to get an opinion on it. I have lusted after a yellow epi Louis Vuitton Noe for years, but can not seem to find one in decent shape. So I think this may be a good substitute.


----------



## crlmns

hi  does anyone here bought by polène website and pick up on the paris store? I'm looking into purchase my first polège bag, and my brother in law will be in paris soon. So I'm in doubt about let him buy for me at the store or previously buy on their website to make sure that the bag will be exactly what i want. Besides that, does anyone know if poléne offers detaxe? Thanks!


----------



## R1S4

OMG!! If you’re undecided and not sure whether to go ahead with purchasing the number one, just go for it!! It is the most adorable little handbag ever. The quality is amazing as well! I was um-ing and hum-ing for a few months and I finally bit the bullet and it arrived today. Oh my gosh! It is sooooo cute!! I’m glad I got it in my combination as well!! It’s definitely smaller in person but it still fits plenty


----------



## Designerhbgirl

R1S4 said:


> OMG!! If you’re undecided and not sure whether to go ahead with purchasing the number one, just go for it!! It is the most adorable little handbag ever. The quality is amazing as well! I was um-ing and hum-ing for a few months and I finally bit the bullet and it arrived today. Oh my gosh! It is sooooo cute!! I’m glad I got it in my combination as well!! It’s definitely smaller in person but it still fits plenty
> View attachment 4421340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421341


Love this - it’s beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## southernbelle43

Has anyone else had trouble ordering a Polene on line?  

I bought one around April 25, but I had trouble getting the site to take my card.  Despite the fact that the site says it takes Visa, MC, AmEx and "other," it refused my AX card and said merchant does not accept AmEx. So I tried a Visa debit card, but it refused it. I tried 2 more times and it refused it. So I emailed the company and got an answer to try it again.  Before I could do it again, it went through to the bank.

Last night I decided to order another one because I like the first one so much. I have attempted 6-7 times to order it; it refuses.  I finally sent another email last night saying "I have tried to buy a bag 6-7 times and got refused again.  I give up."


----------



## southernbelle43

Update: Apologies to Polene, which I did.  It WAS my debit card. Our bank recently changed the debit card from Visa to Mastercard.  Mastercard tells me that to order outside of the country I need to tell them in advance, "especially France" to prevent fraud.  I am not sure why it went through last week though. At any rate I am now free to order the bag if I want to do so. I have not made up my mind. I really like the black numero un and the tricolor camel is so unique and classy.
But do I need two of the same style that I like and really work for me?  That is always the question, isn't it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> Update: Apologies to Polene, which I did.  It WAS my debit card. Our bank recently changed the debit card from Visa to Mastercard.  Mastercard tells me that to order outside of the country I need to tell them in advance, "especially France" to prevent fraud.  I am not sure why it went through last week though. At any rate I am now free to order the bag if I want to do so. I have not made up my mind. I really like the black numero un and the tricolor camel is so unique and classy.
> But do I need two of the same style that I like and really work for me?  That is always the question, isn't it.


Glad you're able to order your bag now!! I say the best bag collection is the one that works for you - so if the bag works, why not make it work MORE by having more colors to match all your outfits?


----------



## atcprincess

southernbelle43 said:


> Update: Apologies to Polene, which I did.  It WAS my debit card. Our bank recently changed the debit card from Visa to Mastercard.  Mastercard tells me that to order outside of the country I need to tell them in advance, "especially France" to prevent fraud.  I am not sure why it went through last week though. At any rate I am now free to order the bag if I want to do so. I have not made up my mind. I really like the black numero un and the tricolor camel is so unique and classy.
> But do I need two of the same style that I like and really work for me?  That is always the question, isn't it.



I love my camel numero un.   I have some pics posted of it earlier in the thread.  I always get complements when I use it.    I debated the same colors, but I already have a few black bags and decided to venture out of my comfort zone.    I'm terrified of color transfer/pen marks but so far I have been lucky with the color.


----------



## southernbelle43

atcprincess said:


> I love my camel numero un.   I have some pics posted of it earlier in the thread.  I always get complements when I use it.    I debated the same colors, but I already have a few black bags and decided to venture out of my comfort zone.    I'm terrified of color transfer/pen marks but so far I have been lucky with the color.


Your posting is what put the tri color camel in my mind.  So this hit to my  budget is your fault, lol. And there are products that will take color transfer off, especially on a hardy leather like pebbled.  So I plan to use it and enjoy it.


----------



## southernbelle43

tasjaa said:


> Here she is! I am so in love! She smells so nice too lol .. the only thing is that the bag is smaller than what I thought it would be, but its ok it still has plenty of room and I think it will make a great everyday work bag... ❤️


Love it.  I wish I had bought that one instead of the black one after seeing yours.  Lovely.


----------



## southernbelle43

atcprincess said:


> I love my camel numero un.   I have some pics posted of it earlier in the thread.  I always get complements when I use it.    I debated the same colors, but I already have a few black bags and decided to venture out of my comfort zone.    I'm terrified of color transfer/pen marks but so far I have been lucky with the color.


A couple of people  commented that the bag is rather small.  I would not call it small, but medium in size. And I do agree that it is somewhat heavy.  But I have some that are heavier, so at first it did not feel heavy to me.  I use the black one every day and plan to use the camel one every day as well, but I would not carry either one of them if I were walking a long time with it on my shoulder.  I have light  bags and heavy bags for different uses. I hope people will not be out off by thep weight because the bag in this lether and with this quality is really underpriced.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Glad you're able to order your bag now!! I say the best bag collection is the one that works for you - so if the bag works, why not make it work MORE by having more colors to match all your outfits?


That is what I decided.  I am not one to have 5-6 of the same style, but two that are extremes in color will be fine.


----------



## arnott

What do you all think of the Belt Bag?


----------



## carterazo

Hi everyone! 
I won the TPF give away a while ago. I just wanted to share the sweet bag with you guys. It is a very well made bag. I've had this brand on my radar for a bit, but spent all my $ on MM that was going out of business. Now I am back to stalking on this thread. [emoji56] [emoji28] 
Anyway, here are a few pics of the bag. She's a delight, but quite small. I am including pics with my Coach tearose clutch. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I won the TPF give away a while ago. I just wanted to share the sweet bag with you guys. It is a very well made bag. I've had this brand on my radar for a bit, but spent all my $ on MM that was going out of business. Now I am back to stalking on this thread. [emoji56] [emoji28]
> Anyway, here are a few pics of the bag. She's a delight, but quite small. I am including pics with my Coach tearose clutch. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4425551
> View attachment 4425552
> View attachment 4425553
> View attachment 4425554


I love the look of the mini.  It is too small for me,  but I  really love the regular size...so much that I have one now and one coming.  I could not resist that tri color camel bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

arnott said:


> What do you all think of the Belt Bag?



I think it is really cute. I am not a belt bag person, but if I were younger I might buy it! Well if I had a waist. I have probably worn a belt three times in my life.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I love the look of the mini.  It is too small for me,  but I  really love the regular size...so much that I have one now and one coming.  I could not resist that tri color camel bag.


Can't wait to see your new one!

I've been considering the regular size for a long time. What are the actual/real dimensions of the regular one? I'm looking for info on width at the bottom, larger middle section as well as the  top. Also the height. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## arnott

carterazo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I won the TPF give away a while ago. I just wanted to share the sweet bag with you guys. It is a very well made bag. I've had this brand on my radar for a bit, but spent all my $ on MM that was going out of business. Now I am back to stalking on this thread. [emoji56] [emoji28]
> Anyway, here are a few pics of the bag. She's a delight, but quite small. I am including pics with my Coach tearose clutch. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4425551
> View attachment 4425552
> View attachment 4425553
> View attachment 4425554



Gorgeous!       I really want this bag in this colour but it's sold out at the moment!        I wonder how long it will take them to restock.   How are you finding the chain strap?   Is it comfortable?


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Can't wait to see your new one!
> 
> I've been considering the regular size for a long time. What are the actual/real dimensions of the regular one? I'm looking for info on width at the bottom, larger middle section as well as the  top. Also the height. Would you mind sharing?


It took be a long time to decide as well.  You have one of these so you know how wonky the style is when you try to measure.  
The bottom which is  rounded is approximately 12-13 cms in width.  Here are some photos of the middle, top, and the height.  Inside the bag from side to side is 28 cms.




I am not very good at this. But if you want more photos, please let me know. I will take more photos for you.


----------



## carterazo

arnott said:


> Gorgeous!       I really want this bag in this colour but it's sold out at the moment!        I wonder how long it will take them to restock.   How are you finding the chain strap?   Is it comfortable?


Thank you!

I haven't used it yet. I only pulled it out to take pictures. [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> It took be a long time to decide as well.  You have one of these so you know how wonky the style is when you try to measure.
> The bottom which is  rounded is approximately 12-13 cms in width.  Here are some photos of the middle, top, and the height.  Inside the bag from side to side is 28 cms.
> View attachment 4425947
> View attachment 4425948
> View attachment 4425949
> 
> I am not very good at this. But if you want more photos, please let me know. I will take more photos for you.


Thanks so much! [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji256] 
Could I bother you for one more measurement? Across the front in the widest area. TIA!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much! [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji256]
> Could I bother you for one more measurement? Across the front in the widest area. TIA!


About 32 -33


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> About 32 -33


Thanks so much!!! [emoji41]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

arnott said:


> What do you all think of the Belt Bag?



I love belt bags so I love it! Adding it to my wishlist!!


----------



## arnott

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I haven't used it yet. I only pulled it out to take pictures. [emoji23]



Would you say the colour is true to how it looks in your pictures?


----------



## carterazo

arnott said:


> Would you say the colour is true to how it looks in your pictures?


Just saw this. Lately I don't get notified when I'm quoted...

Yes, it's very much like irl.


----------



## arnott

carterazo said:


> Just saw this. Lately I don't get notified when I'm quoted...
> 
> Yes, it's very much like irl.



Thanks!


----------



## tasjaa

southernbelle43 said:


> Love it.  I wish I had bought that one instead of the black one after seeing yours.  Lovely.


Your black one is also stunning! I also love how carefree this bag is!! Still looks perfect


----------



## southernbelle43

tasjaa said:


> Your black one is also stunning! I also love how carefree this bag is!! Still looks perfect


That is an excellent word to describe the Polene Numero Un.   While being  elegant, dressy and unique, it is very carefree.  I am eager to get my second one.  I spent the last few months selling, gifting or trading bags that were duplicates and vowing not to get more than one of any new bag. I like this bag so much I am breaking my own rule.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> That is an excellent word to describe the Polene Numero Un.   While being  elegant, dressy and unique, it is very carefree.  I am eager to get my second one.  I spent the last few months selling, gifting or trading bags that were duplicates and vowing not to get more than one of any new bag. I like this bag so much I am breaking my own rule.



First I have to say DHL REIGNS!  After so many events with carriers, I love DHL.  They deliver from France, Spain, Italy etc., in 48 hours. How they get through customs so fast, when other carriers' packages get stuck for days and even weeks, is a total mystery.  Anyway, my second Polene arrived and if it possible, it is more beautiful than my first one.  I am a bright color or black purse lover for the most part and hardly ever look at tans, beiges, etc. But thank goodness I did.  This thing is gorgeous. The color is this wonderful rich caramel and I love the way it is color blocked.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> First I have to say DHL REIGNS!  After so many events with carriers, I love DHL.  They deliver from France, Spain, Italy etc., in 48 hours. How they get through customs so fast, when other carriers' packages get stuck for days and even weeks, is a total mystery.  Anyway, my second Polene arrived and if it possible, it is more beautiful than my first one.  I am a bright color or black purse lover for the most part and hardly ever look at tans, beiges, etc. But thank goodness I did.  This thing is gorgeous. The color is this wonderful rich caramel and I love the way it is color blocked.
> View attachment 4429147
> View attachment 4429149
> View attachment 4429148


Those caramel leather color tones are to die for!!


----------



## lyxxx035

Does anyone own the Numero Un in Monochrome Black in the SMOOTH leather (not pebbled)? The website (https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-1-noir) says they are out of stock and when I reached out to Polene on IG they said they don't produce it anymore and only the pebbled leather is available. I'm wondering if this is maybe a language miscommunication and hoping that they DO re-stock it? For those that own it, does it scratch easily? I have many pebbled leather bags at home so was looking for a smooth alternative. 

My back-up choice is this Numero Un in Black Croc. Does anybody own this bag and would be kind enough to share your review? I like the look of this bag as it's different than all pebbled leather but am wondering if the croc component will go out of style quicker? 

Also, does anyone own the Polene wallet with the gold hardware? Thoughts?


----------



## bagduchess

lyxxx035 said:


> Does anyone own the Numero Un in Monochrome Black in the SMOOTH leather (not pebbled)? The website (https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-1-noir) says they are out of stock and when I reached out to Polene on IG they said they don't produce it anymore and only the pebbled leather is available. I'm wondering if this is maybe a language miscommunication and hoping that they DO re-stock it? For those that own it, does it scratch easily? I have many pebbled leather bags at home so was looking for a smooth alternative.
> 
> My back-up choice is this Numero Un in Black Croc. Does anybody own this bag and would be kind enough to share your review? I like the look of this bag as it's different than all pebbled leather but am wondering if the croc component will go out of style quicker?
> 
> Also, does anyone own the Polene wallet with the gold hardware? Thoughts?


I too reached out to Polene months ago about buying the smooth black Numero Un as I really don't care for their pebbled leather in the photos I've seen (the grain looks *too* pebbly to me for some reason, and I don't like that), and they told me the same thing - it's out of production and won't be back, which is a disappointment. I'm hoping that with multiple people asking, they'll reconsider in due time, but it definitely doesn't seem to be a miscommunication, sadly. Unfortunate because that's been the only thing holding me back from pulling the trigger on a Polene bag! May give in anyway and purchase another in time, I just like the look of smooth leather so much more.


----------



## lyxxx035

bagduchess said:


> I too reached out to Polene months ago about buying the smooth black Numero Un as I really don't care for their pebbled leather in the photos I've seen (the grain looks *too* pebbly to me for some reason, and I don't like that), and they told me the same thing - it's out of production and won't be back, which is a disappointment. I'm hoping that with multiple people asking, they'll reconsider in due time, but it definitely doesn't seem to be a miscommunication, sadly. Unfortunate because that's been the only thing holding me back from pulling the trigger on a Polene bag! May give in anyway and purchase another in time, I just like the look of smooth leather so much more.


Ugh I was hoping that wasn't the case. I wonder why they continue to leave the smooth leather version on the website then and list it out of stock if they don't intend to produce it anymore? I was also interested in the smooth leather black wallet that is also out of stock so I assume that one may not be coming back either. Seems like they are moving towards the pebble leather as the main material for the bags. I couldn't find even a Numero Un Mini in the smooth leather and all of the Numero Trois bags that feature smooth leather are out of stock too.


----------



## bagduchess

lyxxx035 said:


> Ugh I was hoping that wasn't the case. I wonder why they continue to leave the smooth leather version on the website then and list it out of stock if they don't intend to produce it anymore? I was also interested in the smooth leather black wallet that is also out of stock so I assume that one may not be coming back either. Seems like they are moving towards the pebble leather as the main material for the bags. I couldn't find even a Numero Un Mini in the smooth leather and all of the Numero Trois bags that feature smooth leather are out of stock too.


Right? It's a disappointment. I know the trio camel/caramel bag has some smooth leather at least, but still, it's not like the smooth black, which was much more "classic" to me. Sad that I missed it! Honestly, I think it's down to the fact that they're just not that on top of updating their stock page. Other bags along the sidebar (the number three for instance, which I would consider due to the smooth leather!) haven't been restocked since last fall, nor has it been removed, oddly. I get the feeling that they're a bit overwhelmed to keep up with everything at the moment. They need some better website management! I get that the pebbled leather is more durable and lots of people prefer that, but I wish they'd at least give us an option between the two, if only in a few bags. Variety is a good thing, Polene! Like you, I've considered the croc too, but I'm afraid it'd be seen as too much of a "mom bag," due to my mother carrying an awful croc bag when I was younger. Might be a subjective thing, though.


----------



## lyxxx035

bagduchess said:


> Right? It's a disappointment. I know the trio camel/caramel bag has some smooth leather at least, but still, it's not like the smooth black, which was much more "classic" to me. Sad that I missed it! Honestly, I think it's down to the fact that they're just not that on top of updating their stock page. Other bags along the sidebar (the number three for instance, which I would consider due to the smooth leather!) haven't been restocked since last fall, nor has it been removed, oddly. I get the feeling that they're a bit overwhelmed to keep up with everything at the moment. They need some better website management! I get that the pebbled leather is more durable and lots of people prefer that, but I wish they'd at least give us an option between the two, if only in a few bags. Variety is a good thing, Polene! Like you, I've considered the croc too, but I'm afraid it'd be seen as too much of a "mom bag," due to my mother carrying an awful croc bag when I was younger. Might be a subjective thing, though.


Do you know if the Numero Un in the smooth black has been out of stock for awhile? I only just discovered this brand a few weeks ago. I'd also consider the Trio Black but I think the suede would be too delicate and I hate the look of suede once it starts pilling which is why I considered the croc... I already have 3 MJ black pebbled bags with gold hardware so adding the full pebbled one from Polene that doesn't have any distinct differences seems repetitive. I just don't LOVE the suede, ya know?


----------



## bagduchess

lyxxx035 said:


> Do you know if the Numero Un in the smooth black has been out of stock for awhile? I only just discovered this brand a few weeks ago. I'd also consider the Trio Black but I think the suede would be too delicate and I hate the look of suede once it starts pilling which is why I considered the croc... I already have 3 MJ black pebbled bags with gold hardware so adding the full pebbled one from Polene that doesn't have any distinct differences seems repetitive. I just don't LOVE the suede, ya know?


I do! Since last October, which was when I was going to purchase it as a birthday gift to myself. Was so annoyed! The brand is wonderful and their designs so unique, everyone speaks to the quality, but I haven't been able to jump on the bandwagon yet as I can't find anything I like quite as much as the look of that. I also considered the Trio Black, but I think I'd want to carry it too much for the delicacy of the suede, like you said... I just cannot see that wearing well with me, because I don't like to baby my bags. Too much work for something you want to get the mileage out of, you know? Exactly! I have pebbled leather black bags too, it seems a lot of money for something similar to what I already own. Suede scares me too much, sigh. Maybe eventually I will get past my croc block, because these bags are really so pretty. Just wish I could get exactly what I wanted. Especially because it reminds me so much of the MG Lady bag I've been coveting for about 2 years, but more practical (the snaps vs that flimsy drawstring!).


----------



## southernbelle43

I am sorry you ladies could not get your smooth leather bags. I bought the pebbled black. Although this bag is very elegant, it is a workhorse bag as well.  There is something about it that makes you want to pick it up, stuff it under your arm and toss it across the car into the passenger seat. It is quite sturdy.  It is not a heavily pebbled leather to me.  I liked it so much I bought the tri color camel one.  I hope you will consider getting one even though the leather is not the perfect leather for you.  I would hate for you to pass up a great bag.  I, too,  looked at the MG lady bag for several years, but never pulled the trigger.  SO when I saw the Polene I snapped it up.


----------



## bagduchess

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry you ladies could not get your smooth leather bags. I bought the pebbled black. Although this bag is very elegant, it is a workhorse bag as well.  There is something about it that makes you want to pick it up, stuff it under your arm and toss it across the car into the passenger seat. It is quite sturdy.  It is not a heavily pebbled leather to me.  I liked it so much I bought the tri color camel one.  I hope you will consider getting one even though the leather is not the perfect leather for you.  I would hate for you to pass up a great bag.  I, too,  looked at the MG lady bag for several years, but never pulled the trigger.  SO when I saw the Polene I snapped it up.


Thank you for this, southernbelle, that's very informative. I have a feeling I'll probably give in for the tri color camel if they don't bring back the smooth leather this year (which I very much doubt they will at this point). It's just too pretty! And I honestly think the leather quality is probably superior to MG, from some of what I've read. I do own one MG bag and it's beautiful and I'd never part with it, but the Polene's quality seems a bit more durable (from what I've seen, at least!).


----------



## southernbelle43

bagduchess said:


> Thank you for this, southernbelle, that's very informative. I have a feeling I'll probably give in for the tri color camel if they don't bring back the smooth leather this year (which I very much doubt they will at this point). It's just too pretty! And I honestly think the leather quality is probably superior to MG, from some of what I've read. I do own one MG bag and it's beautiful and I'd never part with it, but the Polene's quality seems a bit more durable (from what I've seen, at least!).


I have only had mine for a week or so, but so far I am really impressed with the quality of the bag.


----------



## lyxxx035

southernbelle43 said:


> I have only had mine for a week or so, but so far I am really impressed with the quality of the bag.


Do you have the full pebbled black bag (as opposed to suede or croc)? The black croc was my second pick if the smooth leather wasn't available as I like how it has the pebbled leather for durability... I just own SO many bags that are full pebbled leather in black that I feel like I should go for the croc. But then I'm like, is croc classic enough or is it just trendy for now? First world purse lover problems... I think I'm just looking for reassurance that I should get it.


----------



## southernbelle43

lyxxx035 said:


> Do you have the full pebbled black bag (as opposed to suede or croc)? The black croc was my second pick if the smooth leather wasn't available as I like how it has the pebbled leather for durability... I just own SO many bags that are full pebbled leather in black that I feel like I should go for the croc. But then I'm like, is croc classic enough or is it just trendy for now? First world purse lover problems... I think I'm just looking for reassurance that I should get it.


 Croc bags have been around for 50 years or more and I don’t see them ever going away. They reek of classic. And have you checked out the thread “ just because its designer doesn’t make it good.”  If this is the Trend, then there is gong to be a revolution before long, lol.  I have the full pebbled bag.
If I could do it over I would have bought the navy croc bag, it is gorgeous.  Do you wear navy?


----------



## lyxxx035

Does anybody own the Polene wallet in black pebble with the suede? Trying to decide if I should get it, or if it would scuff and scratch easily inside my bag if I have keys and other items in there? Just wondering how delicate the suede really is.


----------



## bagduchess

Just wanted to let everyone know that I saw on an Instagram comment that new colorways are coming in Sept! Might wait to order until then.


----------



## lyxxx035

bagduchess said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I saw on an Instagram comment that new colorways are coming in Sept! Might wait to order until then.


Could you share this link? Did they say new colors for all the bags?


----------



## bagduchess

lyxxx035 said:


> Could you share this link? Did they say new colors for all the bags?


Sure, top comment here!  

They didn't specify unfortunately, but that's what I'm hoping. Fingers crossed! Can't wait to see what they've come up with.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I’ve been on the fence about this brand for a while now, but good to see some reviews and feedback here! I might hold off till Sept now to see if there’s any new styles/colours or versions of the Numéro Une but have to Polene’s colorways are consistently stunning


----------



## bagduchess

Question for those with the Numero Uno: I was looking at some closer photos of the bag, and it led me to wonder something. The back where the long strap is looped, the way it's sewn in... does it cause the bag to tilt forward when you wear it? Will the pressure of weight of contents in the bag cause it to weaken over time? I'm asking because I always manage to squeeze too much into bags. And I know this is a concern with any bag purchase really, but the photos of the back of the Polene did make me wonder, so I was just wondering if any owners had noted this as an issue/potential issue.


----------



## aarynmcf

Freak4Coach said:


> Well I decided just to take the plunge. It was so hard deciding on the color but I went with the Carbon. I’m so happy I did. She’s absolutely stunning! Perfect gray. She’s a little smaller than I expected but still a great size. I can see myself having more than one of these bags. I think the website pics are pretty close but here’s an inside and outside shot.


Is the whole thing gray or is the bottom black?


----------



## southernbelle43

bagduchess said:


> Question for those with the Numero Uno: I was looking at some closer photos of the bag, and it led me to wonder something. The back where the long strap is looped, the way it's sewn in... does it cause the bag to tilt forward when you wear it? Will the pressure of weight of contents in the bag cause it to weaken over time? I'm asking because I always manage to squeeze too much into bags. And I know this is a concern with any bag purchase really, but the photos of the back of the Polene did make me wonder, so I was just wondering if any owners had noted this as an issue/potential issue.


No it lies very flat against the body.  It seems to be very balanced.


----------



## bagduchess

southernbelle43 said:


> No it lies very flat against the body.  It seems to be very balanced.


Thank you so much! Now the only question is now vs. waiting for Sept... we will see if my impatience can be tested so long, lol.


----------



## aarynmcf

What would you do if your Numero Un minis snap was off center making the flap crooked?


----------



## bagduchess

aarynmcf said:


> View attachment 4447328
> View attachment 4447329
> View attachment 4447330
> View attachment 4447328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if your Numero Un minis snap was off center making the flap crooked?


I think I'd definitely contact them about this, ask if you can return/exchange for free. It can't be "it's not that bad!" at this price range, imo.


----------



## aarynmcf

bagduchess said:


> I think I'd definitely contact them about this, ask if you can return/exchange for free. It can't be "it's not that bad!" at this price range, imo.


I freaking love the bag, if they don’t offer to help me I would probably still wear it but it would bug me every time I looked at it


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> I freaking love the bag, if they don’t offer to help me I would probably still wear it but it would bug me every time I looked at it





aarynmcf said:


> I freaking love the bag, if they don’t offer to help me I would probably still wear it but it would bug me every time I looked at it


I honestly feel like crying. It’s our anniversary and I was so excited.


----------



## southernbelle43

aarynmcf said:


> I honestly feel like crying. It’s our anniversary and I was so excited.


I am sorry and I hope Polene will swap it out  for you.


----------



## stylistbydesign

southernbelle43 said:


> Croc bags have been around for 50 years or more and I don’t see them ever going away. They reek of classic. And have you checked out the thread “ just because its designer doesn’t make it good.”  If this is the Trend, then there is gong to be a revolution before long, lol.  I have the full pebbled bag.
> If I could do it over I would have bought the navy croc bag, it is gorgeous.  Do you wear navy?


I have been eyeing the croc in navy for weeks, but it's been listed as pre-order for Dec. delivery.  I figured I had some time to think about it, but when I saw the navy croc was showing as available 2 days ago, I HAD to order it up!  It's on the way for delivery early next week.  I'm so excited!  I'll post pics for sure.


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> I have been eyeing the croc in navy for weeks, but it's been listed as pre-order for Dec. delivery.  I figured I had some time to think about it, but when I saw the navy croc was showing as available 2 days ago, I HAD to order it up!  It's on the way for delivery early next week.  I'm so excited!  I'll post pics for sure.


Please do. I was looking at it again last night. I love my black one, but I sort of wish I had ordered the one you are getting. I think the croc and that beautiful blue color kick up a notch!


----------



## Freak4Coach

aarynmcf said:


> Is the whole thing gray or is the bottom black?



The whole bag is a dark gray. The flap is suede and the rest of the bag is slightly pebbled leather.


----------



## bagduchess

aarynmcf said:


> I honestly feel like crying. It’s our anniversary and I was so excited.


That's horrible, I'm so sorry to hear. I'd be so depressed by that too, considering. I really hope they make things right, and would be so disappointed in them if not.


----------



## aarynmcf

bagduchess said:


> That's horrible, I'm so sorry to hear. I'd be so depressed by that too, considering. I really hope they make things right, and would be so disappointed in them if not.


I emailed them yesterday and no response at all.


----------



## aarynmcf

bagduchess said:


> I think I'd definitely contact them about this, ask if you can return/exchange for free. It can't be "it's not that bad!" at this price range, imo.


I did and so far no response. It’s only been a day but I don’t have a good feeling.


----------



## bagduchess

aarynmcf said:


> I emailed them yesterday and no response at all.


This doesn't inspire confidence. I've read the majority of this thread, and I do recall another poster having an abysmal experience with their customer service as well. I hope yours goes better! Crossing my fingers for you. Please keep us all updated. If you paid with Paypal, I'm pretty sure they'd side with you in a dispute too. So if Polene refuses to do anything, that's always an option.


----------



## aarynmcf

bagduchess said:


> This doesn't inspire confidence. I've read the majority of this thread, and I do recall another poster having an abysmal experience with their customer service as well. I hope yours goes better! Crossing my fingers for you. Please keep us all updated. If you paid with Paypal, I'm pretty sure they'd side with you in a dispute too. So if Polene refuses to do anything, that's always an option.


My credit card would side with me. That’s how I paid. I just don’t want to deal with shipping it back-the other lady on this thread said it cost $200.  I’m not sure if the credit card company would pay for that or not, but I would like to end up with more than $150 back. The bag was 350 after shipping.  I had a question before I ordered it, I wondered if they had another bag they could sell the strap off of to make an alternative more comfy way for the numero Un mini to be worn. They responded back right away when I had a question like that.  The answer was no, that they did not have another option, but the response was very quick. That’s why I am unhappy that they haven’t replied yet when more than 24 hours has passed.


----------



## bagduchess

aarynmcf said:


> My credit card would side with me. That’s how I paid. I just don’t want to deal with shipping it back-the other lady on this thread said it cost $200.  I’m not sure if the credit card company would pay for that or not, but I would like to end up with more than $150 back. The bag was 350 after shipping.  I had a question before I ordered it, I wondered if they had another bag they could sell the strap off of to make an alternative more comfy way for the numero Un mini to be worn. They responded back right away when I had a question like that.  The answer was no, that they did not have another option, but the response was very quick. That’s why I am unhappy that they haven’t replied yet when more than 24 hours has passed.


This is very uncool of them and certainly makes me pause at the idea of supporting a brand that treats their customers this way. I'd be beyond annoyed at this point, in your shoes. I hope they'll still get back to you, but if not, definitely open a dispute with your credit card and don't mess around with the international shipping. Ridiculous.


----------



## aarynmcf

bagduchess said:


> This doesn't inspire confidence. I've read the majority of this thread, and I do recall another poster having an abysmal experience with their customer service as well. I hope yours goes better! Crossing my fingers for you. Please keep us all updated. If you paid with Paypal, I'm pretty sure they'd side with you in a dispute too. So if Polene refuses to do anything, that's always an option.


My credit card with side with me. That’s how I paid. I just don’t want to deal with shipping it back-the other lady on this thread said it cost $200.  


bagduchess said:


> This is very uncool of them and certainly makes me pause at the idea of supporting a brand that treats their customers this way. I'd be beyond annoyed at this point, in your shoes. I hope they'll still get back to you, but if not, definitely open a dispute with your credit card and don't mess around with the international shipping. Ridiculous.


I’m not gonna mess around - you motivated me.  I’m gonna box her up, file a dispute, and if they want her back they have to send me a label.  Citibank will give me my money back immediately.  That will give me peace of mind.


----------



## bagduchess

aarynmcf said:


> My credit card with side with me. That’s how I paid. I just don’t want to deal with shipping it back-the other lady on this thread said it cost $200.
> 
> I’m not gonna mess around - you motivated me.  I’m gonna box her up, file a dispute, and if they want her back they have to send me a label.  Citibank will give me my money back immediately.  That will give me peace of mind.


I don't care if they're a "newer" brand finding their footing, that is NOT a way to treat customers, expect them to charge return shipping for their mistakes. It's just plain unacceptable. I get that returns aren't cheap internationally, but it has nothing to do with an error of yours! They have to accept the fault. Definitely box her up and file it. I hope they'll still get back to you, but it's unfortunate that we have to expect the worst (them at least wanting you to pay shipping, which is not okay).


----------



## stylistbydesign

southernbelle43 said:


> Please do. I was looking at it again last night. I love my black one, but I sort of wish I had ordered the one you are getting. I think the croc and that beautiful blue color kick up a notch!


My Polene Numero Un arrived early!  I was expecting delivery on Monday, so I was super excited to receive her today.

Here are a few pics of the Numero Un in Trio Bleu Croc:
I had to take a pic of how tightly the handbag box fit inside the shipping box.  It was very well packed!



Opening the box



Quality dustbag, heavier fabric



Bubble wrapped completely, except for the strap



And here she is!! I love the color in person; it’s a true, deep navy.  The bag seems well-made, and the leather has a nice hand.  My only gripe is the length of the strap—I emailed Polene prior to purchasing, and asked the length of the strap on the last wearable notch.  They replied it was 47”, same as the website lists.  The actual length of the strap on the last notch (or longest wearable length) is 40”.  There is room to make 2 notches more on the strap, which I did immediately, because I wanted to crossbody the bag.  
Overall, shipping was extremely fast, and I adore the shape of the bag....this seems like a great buy!


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> My Polene Numero Un arrived early!  I was expecting delivery on Monday, so I was super excited to receive her today.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the Numero Un in Trio Bleu Croc:
> I had to take a pic of how tightly the handbag box fit inside the shipping box.  It was very well packed!
> View attachment 4449006
> 
> 
> Opening the box
> View attachment 4449009
> 
> 
> Quality dustbag, heavier fabric
> View attachment 4449007
> 
> 
> Bubble wrapped completely, except for the strap
> View attachment 4449008
> 
> 
> And here she is!! I love the color in person; it’s a true, deep navy.  The bag seems well-made, and the leather has a nice hand.  My only gripe is the length of the strap—I emailed Polene prior to purchasing, and asked the length of the strap on the last wearable notch.  They replied it was 47”, same as the website lists.  The actual length of the strap on the last notch (or longest wearable length) is 40”.  There is room to make 2 notches more on the strap, which I did immediately, because I wanted to crossbody the bag.
> Overall, shipping was extremely fast, and I adore the shape of the bag....this seems like a great buy!
> View attachment 4449011


That is gorgeous!!! If you decide you cannot live with the strap and want to rehome that, just send it my way Girl, lol

I think they are well made and unique.  Post some mod shots when you can.


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> My Polene Numero Un arrived early!  I was expecting delivery on Monday, so I was super excited to receive her today.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the Numero Un in Trio Bleu Croc:
> I had to take a pic of how tightly the handbag box fit inside the shipping box.  It was very well packed!
> View attachment 4449006
> 
> 
> Opening the box
> View attachment 4449009
> 
> 
> Quality dustbag, heavier fabric
> View attachment 4449007
> 
> 
> Bubble wrapped completely, except for the strap
> View attachment 4449008
> 
> 
> And here she is!! I love the color in person; it’s a true, deep navy.  The bag seems well-made, and the leather has a nice hand.  My only gripe is the length of the strap—I emailed Polene prior to purchasing, and asked the length of the strap on the last wearable notch.  They replied it was 47”, same as the website lists.  The actual length of the strap on the last notch (or longest wearable length) is 40”.  There is room to make 2 notches more on the strap, which I did immediately, because I wanted to crossbody the bag.
> Overall, shipping was extremely fast, and I adore the shape of the bag....this seems like a great buy!
> View attachment 4449011


Another thing I like about the Polene numero un is the structure of it. Occasionally my soft, slouchy bags that are a puddle of leather get on my nerves.  The Polene is very structured, but not rigid or stiff.  It is a really nice bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

southernbelle43 said:


> Another thing I like about the Polene numero un is the structure of it. Occasionally my soft, slouchy bags that are a puddle of leather get on my nerves.  The Polene is very structured, but not rigid or stiff.  It is a really nice bag.



I will post some mod shots soon!  That’s what I like about this bag, too....structured, but without a boxy shape and not rigid.  Pretty sure I can live with the strap, but if not, you’ll have to pry it out of my youngest DD’s hands.  She already called “dibs” and told her older sister!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Passerine123 said:


> I also have marks on my green Numero Un that aren't coming off; they showed up faster than I would have normally expected. They are small and only noticeable because of contrast between the whiteness of the marks and the deep green of the bag. I don't get too stressed when a bag shows minor signs of wear, especially when I haven't paid a small fortune for it. I plan to get a sharpie type pen in a matching green color at the local art supplies store and simply color in the two small marks.


Hi Passerine,

Would you mind posting a few modshots of your green Numero Un, if it is the Emerald Green Trio?
I am probably going to get 2 of this style and considering ordering one in this colour
I intend to use for work as well as play, but my dresscode is pretty much black sheath dresses and patent black flats. Occasionally navy.
The emerald green is so lively and beautiful but these same reasons make me worried that it will stand out too much against the rest of the black / navy

Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

I was asked if the Numero Un is heavy and responded that I think it weighs around 4 pounds with my things in it. Not having used it for a while, when I picked it up this morning, I have to say it is not the lightest bag in the world.  I would not want to carry it on my shoulder for any length of time.  I hand carry them and only put the bags on my shoulder briefly if I need both hands for some task.   I still love both of them and plan to use them a lot. But if you have shoulder or neck problems you may want a lighter bag. What do those of you who have it think about its weight


----------



## stylistbydesign

I would call the Numero Un a mid-weight bag for me.  It’s definitely not as light as say, LV canvas, but for a leather bag, I find it pretty reasonable.  I was curious, so I weighed it with my handheld luggage scale; it weighed in at 1.5 lbs.  That’s probably as heavy as I’d go (when empty) for a bag I’m willing to carry everyday.  I do have some specialty bags that are heavier, but wouldn’t carry them loaded up.  Adding the 2 extra holes for crossbody does help with the weight distribution if the bag were full.


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> I would call the Numero Un a mid-weight bag for me.  It’s definitely not as light as say, LV canvas, but for a leather bag, I find it pretty reasonable.  I was curious, so I weighed it with my handheld luggage scale; it weighed in at 1.5 lbs.  That’s probably as heavy as I’d go (when empty) for a bag I’m willing to carry everyday.  I do have some specialty bags that are heavier, but wouldn’t carry them loaded up.  Adding the 2 extra holes for crossbody does help with the weight distribution if the bag were full.


Interesting.  I don't have a luggage scale so the only thing I could do was weigh it with me on the scale holding it and on the scale not holding it.  It must have been an error. There is no way what I carry weighs 3 pounds. I only carry a small makeup bag, a phone, a small box of Altoids, car keys,  Kleenex, some 3x5 cards with a pen and pencil and a small wallet.  Thank you for the info. 
I do have heavier bags, but I did not want to misled anyone.


----------



## aarynmcf

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry and I hope Polene will swap it out  for you.


They sent me a label!  Yay!  Apparently the day after I sent the email was a French holiday.


----------



## stylistbydesign

southernbelle43 said:


> Interesting.  I don't have a luggage scale so the only thing I could do was weigh it with me on the scale holding it and on the scale not holding it.  It must have been an error. There is no way what I carry weighs 3 pounds. I only carry a small makeup bag, a phone, a small box of Altoids, car keys,  Kleenex, some 3x5 cards with a pen and pencil and a small wallet.  Thank you for the info.
> I do have heavier bags, but I did not want to misled anyone.


I can't say if my luggage scale is entirely accurate, but I will say that I've never had to pay an overweight bag charge!   it doesn't sound like you carry much at all.....I'm impressed, as I always try to carry less, but it doesn't happen much if I have the kids with me.


----------



## bagduchess

aarynmcf said:


> They sent me a label!  Yay!  Apparently the day after I sent the email was a French holiday.


I am so glad to hear you're being taken care of! You deserve it.


----------



## Passerine123

Kfka_btsea said:


> Hi Passerine,
> 
> Would you mind posting a few modshots of your green Numero Un, if it is the Emerald Green Trio?
> I am probably going to get 2 of this style and considering ordering one in this colour
> I intend to use for work as well as play, but my dresscode is pretty much black sheath dresses and patent black flats. Occasionally navy. The emerald green is so lively and beautiful but these same reasons make me worried that it will stand out too much against the rest of the black / navy
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, it's the Trio Vert. Here's how it looks in indoor and outdoor light. I like it a lot, but if I were to do it all over again, I might go for navy w/ moc croc flap. I love that Numero Un color. I will be back in Paris for a week in November and might pick up the navy there if it's in stock. (I also have a Numero Deux in the black with moc croc trim and a Numero Six in Terre de Sienne.)


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Thank you! Ooh it does quite a bit different depending on the lighting.
Looks like it will go with black though, perfect!


----------



## Passerine123

Kfka_btsea said:


> Thank you! Ooh it does quite a bit different depending on the lighting.
> Looks like it will go with black though, perfect!


Yes, indoor lighting seems to pick up the teal tones. Outdoor lighting brings out the green more and you don't really see the teal, although that might be different on a cloudy day. If I get any more bags from Polene, it will be the Numero Un in navy/croc flap and the black croc Numero Six belt bag, which is a fairly new offering from them. https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-six-ceinture-noir-facon-crocodile I would get the larger size belt and wear it more loosely than the model does...


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> I can't say if my luggage scale is entirely accurate, but I will say that I've never had to pay an overweight bag charge!   it doesn't sound like you carry much at all.....I'm impressed, as I always try to carry less, but it doesn't happen much if I have the kids with me.


Yes I carry the bare essentials because kids are grown and I am retired, so I am not gone from home much.  When I travel I carry everything in  a much  larger bag.  But that is  rare these days.  Yea for retirement!!!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I remembered (hey, that’s a miracle!) to grab a quick mod shot this morning of the navy croc Numero Un.  The pic with bag/shoe closeup was in more natural light, and shows the true color of the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> I remembered (hey, that’s a miracle!) to grab a quick mod shot this morning of the navy croc Numero Un.  The pic with bag/shoe closeup was in more natural light, and shows the true color of the bag.
> View attachment 4450831
> View attachment 4450832


The color is awesome.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Passerine123 said:


> Yes, indoor lighting seems to pick up the teal tones. Outdoor lighting brings out the green more and you don't really see the teal, although that might be different on a cloudy day. If I get any more bags from Polene, it will be the Numero Un in navy/croc flap and the black croc Numero Six belt bag, which is a fairly new offering from them. https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-six-ceinture-noir-facon-crocodile I would get the larger size belt and wear it more loosely than the model does...



Both look fab, and am sure you will rock them! 

I personally hesitate a bit to spend on the no.6 though because it is a lot smaller ... although you could probably rationalise it as a belt + clutch.

Anyway, croc embossed should be more hard wearing so you should be able to get a lot more use out of it too


----------



## Passerine123

Kfka_btsea said:


> Both look fab, and am sure you will rock them!
> 
> I personally hesitate a bit to spend on the no.6 though because it is a lot smaller ... although you could probably rationalise it as a belt + clutch.



Fortunately my iPhone 7 fits. Larger smartphones will not fit in...I shot some photos of what fits in the Six and what doesn't back on *page 33* of this thread. I figure the belt bag could be my chic dog-walking bag...will hold my small iPhone, keys, a 20-franc note and a couple of poop bags.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> I remembered (hey, that’s a miracle!) to grab a quick mod shot this morning of the navy croc Numero Un.  The pic with bag/shoe closeup was in more natural light, and shows the true color of the bag.
> View attachment 4450831
> View attachment 4450832




So GLORIOUS!!!  You and the Numero Un


----------



## tasjaa

Hi everyone! 
Sorry if I cant post this here, admin can remove.
I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with cash on delivery or pickup type of transactions. I am thinking of selling my Polene numero un but I don't really want to deal with shipping because the box is pretty big and shipping will probably be kind of high plus I have to purchase a box etc. 
Just wondering if anyone here has done that and what platform did you use? If anyone can share their experiences that would be helpful


----------



## bagduchess

tasjaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> Sorry if I cant post this here, admin can remove.
> I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with cash on delivery or pickup type of transactions. I am thinking of selling my Polene numero un but I don't really want to deal with shipping because the box is pretty big and shipping will probably be kind of high plus I have to purchase a box etc.
> Just wondering if anyone here has done that and what platform did you use? If anyone can share their experiences that would be helpful


For the most part there is really no way around shipping fees. I wouldn't do COD myself, but to each their own! I think you would get more for your $$ on either Poshmark or Ebay. Also, transactions there just feel much safer, but that could just be down to my selling experiences being extremely limited. If you sell on Ebay, you can charge more for shipping than Poshmark? That's why it's my preferred, I lose less $ in the shipping process. Others may well have more informed opinions, though!


----------



## tasjaa

bagduchess said:


> For the most part there is really no way around shipping fees. I wouldn't do COD myself, but to each their own! I think you would get more for your $$ on either Poshmark or Ebay. Also, transactions there just feel much safer, but that could just be down to my selling experiences being extremely limited. If you sell on Ebay, you can charge more for shipping than Poshmark? That's why it's my preferred, I lose less $ in the shipping process. Others may well have more informed opinions, though!


You're right, things might be safer without actually seeing the buyer. I will look into ebay, thanks so much for your suggestion


----------



## lyxxx035

Someone in Paris was able to get the designer to swap out the pebbled or suede flap for black smooth leather on the Numero Uno Mini. I didn't realize they did customized requests? Though I anticipate this isn't the norm and this was a one off request... which is a bummer because I would totally buy this version!


----------



## hellomel

Retroflowers said:


> Hi everyone!!! Been a silent lurker on TPF for a loooong time.
> 
> Finally decided to post today since I managed to get my hands on a new No.1 mini from a reseller here in Singapore, for an amazing steal of SGD350 (~260 usd for reference), inclusive of the box and all its original contents
> 
> I was debating for awhile on whether to get the grey or light pink version, but decided that the light pink might be a little too sweet for most of my outfits, and I'm afraid of getting it dirty as well!
> 
> Size matters: For reference, I am 5'1 and US2 (really petite), so I've had to knot the chain slightly in the bag but it was really easy to do so  The size however, is perfect for my frame!
> 
> Colour-wise: The grey is really hard to capture in person! As someone on this forum mentioned before, the grey is a lot more warm-toned than the stock photos, so much so that it appears taupe in certain lightings! I would say its most accurate representation would fall somewhere in between the picture of it lying flat on the box and the one of it hanging against a white background
> 
> Quality: 5/5, for sure! I am LOVING it so far, the craftsmanship is amazing for the price, and I love how understated the brand is at the moment. Best is to get it now before prices increase!
> 
> I have a few questions though:
> - How do you prevent scratches on the front gold buckle? I am really afraid of digging my nails at it and causing a scratch  do you have to baby it very much?
> - I live in a very hot and humid weather! Would the constant sweating cause the chain to erode/ rust over time?[/QUO


----------



## TiTi78

lyxxx035 said:


> Someone in Paris was able to get the designer to swap out the pebbled or suede flap for black smooth leather on the Numero Uno Mini. I didn't realize they did customized requests? Though I anticipate this isn't the norm and this was a one off request... which is a bummer because I would totally buy this version!



I thought the bag came like that: you could purchase the black  with the smooth leather or black with the suede


----------



## lyxxx035

TiTi78 said:


> I thought the bag came like that: you could purchase the black  with the smooth leather or black with the suede


The options for black are all pebbled leather, pebbles with suede or pebbled with croc. They have an all smooth black bag online but it’s out of stock and I asked Polene when it would be restocked and they said it’s no longer in production.


----------



## purseaddict0789

I’m looking into purchasing the Numero un Mini. For those in the US, were customs charged and if so how much?


----------



## lyxxx035

purseaddict0789 said:


> I’m looking into purchasing the Numero un Mini. For those in the US, were customs charged and if so how much?


No tax or customs fees if it's less than $600 USD


----------



## purseaddict0789

lyxxx035 said:


> No tax or customs fees if it's less than $600 USD


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

lyxxx035 said:


> No tax or customs fees if it's less than $600 USD


I believe the limit was raised to $800.


----------



## lee_dya

Does Polene ever go on sale?


----------



## southernbelle43

lee_dya said:


> Does Polene ever go on sale?


I really don't know. I have never seen one?


----------



## linapurse

I am really in love with Numero Un Mini, but really hesitant about how heavy it might be. Can someone share their experience with this bag? Is the chain painful?


----------



## lyxxx035

Just received my Polene package! Here's what I ordered and my initial thoughts.
1. Numero Un in Trio Black Croc - The bag is smaller in person but I don't mind that. Very thick leather (not buttery but I suspect it might soften over time) and the croc flap is beautiful in an understated way. All of the little details like their name "Polene" on every single piece of gold hardware is incredible. I already want to order another one plus a mini I love it that much.
2. Wallet in Smooth Black Leather - I stalked the website for months waiting for this to restock. Originally I wanted the Numero Un in smooth leather but was told this style was discontinued so I was excited to get the wallet in smooth leather. Its more lightweight than I expected and honestly not sure I would have purchased this if I saw it in person first. I still like it a lot but not as much as the bag. I was expecting the quality and thickness to be more luxurious for almost $200 (makes me think I would have rather put this money towards a Numero Un Mini)
3. Small Grey Pouch - This was bigger than I anticipated, very lightweight as well. The leather and suede on it are okay. I'm pretty happy with this one compared to the wallet though as it was only $35. Also now seeing the suede on it makes me realize I don't want suede on a full size bag.

Overall I am super happy with my Polene purchase and can't wait to see what they release in September!


----------



## Cool Breeze

lyxxx035 said:


> Just received my Polene package! Here's what I ordered and my initial thoughts.
> 1. Numero Un in Trio Black Croc - The bag is smaller in person but I don't mind that. Very thick leather (not buttery but I suspect it might soften over time) and the croc flap is beautiful in an understated way. All of the little details like their name "Polene" on every single piece of gold hardware is incredible. I already want to order another one plus a mini I love it that much.
> 2. Wallet in Smooth Black Leather - I stalked the website for months waiting for this to restock. Originally I wanted the Numero Un in smooth leather but was told this style was discontinued so I was excited to get the wallet in smooth leather. Its more lightweight than I expected and honestly not sure I would have purchased this if I saw it in person first. I still like it a lot but not as much as the bag. I was expecting the quality and thickness to be more luxurious for almost $200 (makes me think I would have rather put this money towards a Numero Un Mini)
> 3. Small Grey Pouch - This was bigger than I anticipated, very lightweight as well. The leather and suede on it are okay. I'm pretty happy with this one compared to the wallet though as it was only $35. Also now seeing the suede on it makes me realize I don't want suede on a full size bag.
> 
> Overall I am super happy with my Polene purchase and can't wait to see what they release in September!


I think all three look fantastic.  Great purchase.


----------



## peachylv

Love them all!!!


----------



## TiTi78

lyxxx035 said:


> Just received my Polene package! Here's what I ordered and my initial thoughts.
> 1. Numero Un in Trio Black Croc - The bag is smaller in person but I don't mind that. Very thick leather (not buttery but I suspect it might soften over time) and the croc flap is beautiful in an understated way. All of the little details like their name "Polene" on every single piece of gold hardware is incredible. I already want to order another one plus a mini I love it that much.
> 2. Wallet in Smooth Black Leather - I stalked the website for months waiting for this to restock. Originally I wanted the Numero Un in smooth leather but was told this style was discontinued so I was excited to get the wallet in smooth leather. Its more lightweight than I expected and honestly not sure I would have purchased this if I saw it in person first. I still like it a lot but not as much as the bag. I was expecting the quality and thickness to be more luxurious for almost $200 (makes me think I would have rather put this money towards a Numero Un Mini)
> 3. Small Grey Pouch - This was bigger than I anticipated, very lightweight as well. The leather and suede on it are okay. I'm pretty happy with this one compared to the wallet though as it was only $35. Also now seeing the suede on it makes me realize I don't want suede on a full size bag.
> 
> Overall I am super happy with my Polene purchase and can't wait to see what they release in September!


Do you think the wallet will make a good wallet on a chain?
I really hope they just release a WOC in September


----------



## lyxxx035

TiTi78 said:


> Do you think the wallet will make a good wallet on a chain?
> I really hope they just release a WOC in September


The wallet doesn't currently come with a chain and I think it's a little small to be a WOC if they come out with it in September. Room for cards, coin, cash but I don't think a phone would fit comfortably.


----------



## Passerine123

First time taking my Numero Deux out and about. Will do full review tomorrow


----------



## lyxxx035

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4485664
> 
> 
> First time taking my Numero Deux out and about. Will do full review tomorrow



Gorgeous! Looking forward to your review. Could you also describe what you are able to fit inside?


----------



## Passerine123

lyxxx035 said:


> Gorgeous! Looking forward to your review. Could you also describe what you are able to fit inside?


will do and will include some inside shots


----------



## southernbelle43

Passerine123 said:


> will do and will include some inside shots


Thank you. I have eyed that bag for a while. It is really pretty.


----------



## peachylv

Very pretty!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4485664
> 
> 
> First time taking my Numero Deux out and about. Will do full review tomorrow


Love the look of your bag!  I don’t know anything about this brand but after seeing your bag, I’m very interested.


----------



## Caisah

Your bags are all gorgeous! 

Would it be possible to fit an iPad in Numero un?
I'm debating between un and trois (mini) as a larger bag for everyday use (I almost only own smaller bags as I love them).

Thank you .


----------



## southernbelle43

Caisah said:


> Your bags are all gorgeous!
> 
> Would it be possible to fit an iPad in Numero un?
> I'm debating between un and trois (mini) as a larger bag for everyday use (I almost only own smaller bags as I love them).
> 
> Thank you .


what size? I have a mini 4 that fits.


----------



## Caisah

southernbelle43 said:


> what size? I have a mini 4 that fits.



Thank you! Would you be able to fit a lunchbox and an iPad mini at the same time?
It's seems like (after reading this thread) that it is smaller irl than in pictures, so I'm super thankful for your help. I adore the look of the bag but it need to tick my boxes.


----------



## lyxxx035

Caisah said:


> Thank you! Would you be able to fit a lunchbox and an iPad mini at the same time?
> It's seems like (after reading this thread) that it is smaller irl than in pictures, so I'm super thankful for your help. I adore the look of the bag but it need to tick my boxes.


No way on a lunchbox. I'd say a mini iPad plus other items like a wallet, sunglasses, phone, keys etc are fine but a lunchbox itself wouldn't fit. Especially with the opening (which you can undo the snaps) you wouldn't want to force a large item like a lunchbox in. The size of the Numero Un is smaller in real life but comparable to the Celine Micro or LV Alma PM.


----------



## lyxxx035

lyxxx035 said:


> No way on a lunchbox. I'd say a mini iPad plus other items like a wallet, sunglasses, phone, keys etc are fine but a lunchbox itself wouldn't fit. Especially with the opening (which you can undo the snaps) you wouldn't want to force a large item like a lunchbox in. The size of the Numero Un is smaller in real life but comparable to the Celine Micro or LV Alma PM.


Edit: Celine Micro Belt Bag!


----------



## Caisah

lyxxx035 said:


> No way on a lunchbox. I'd say a mini iPad plus other items like a wallet, sunglasses, phone, keys etc are fine but a lunchbox itself wouldn't fit. Especially with the opening (which you can undo the snaps) you wouldn't want to force a large item like a lunchbox in. The size of the Numero Un is smaller in real life but comparable to the Celine Micro or LV Alma PM.



Thank you! 
It will be too small unfortunately , do anyone own(or has seen) the nr trois mini?


----------



## southernbelle43

lyxxx035 said:


> No way on a lunchbox. I'd say a mini iPad plus other items like a wallet, sunglasses, phone, keys etc are fine but a lunchbox itself wouldn't fit. Especially with the opening (which you can undo the snaps) you wouldn't want to force a large item like a lunchbox in. The size of the Numero Un is smaller in real life but comparable to the Celine Micro or LV Alma PM.


I agree.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

lee_dya said:


> Does Polene ever go on sale?



I asked them before and they said no. Don’t live in France though so I can’t verify


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Just got my two Numero Uns;

One in Tan trio, one in monochrome burgundy.

Initially had my heart set on the emerald green trio, but the suede made me pause. Burgundy is a bit of an underrated colour and looks beautifully purple-red in certain lighting instead. Plus full grain leather = durability for work.

I’m 5’4 and a US0 so I have a perennial problem of bags dwarfing me (except the LV NF in MM, which strangely works), but this bag is the perfect size!

Whilst I haven’t taken them out for a spin yet, the workmanship and leather is impressive enough at first glance.

Happy customer here!

My only gripe would be that i wish they had made the strap entirely removable, as most people carry this as a top handle bag


----------



## southernbelle43

Kfka_btsea said:


> Just got my two Numero Uns;
> 
> One in Tan trio, one in monochrome burgundy.
> 
> Initially had my heart set on the emerald green trio, but the suede made me pause. Burgundy is a bit of an underrated colour and looks beautifully purple-red in certain lighting instead. Plus full grain leather = durability for work.
> 
> I’m 5’4 and a US0 so I have a perennial problem of bags dwarfing me (except the LV NF in MM, which strangely works), but this bag is the perfect size!
> 
> Whilst I haven’t taken them out for a spin yet, the workmanship and leather is impressive enough at first glance.
> 
> Happy customer here!
> 
> My only gripe would be that i wish they had made the strap entirely removable, as most people carry this as a top handle bag


I am glad you like your Polene's. I like both of my Numero UNs.  Being full grain, they are slightly heavy, but not so much that it hinders me from carrying them.


----------



## southernbelle43

I cannot resist this comparison. The current IT bag for Givenchy is the Mystic. And it is a lovely bag. Their creative designer has hit the ball out of the park for Givenchy with the Antigona and now the Mystic.


But I will put the Polene Numero Un up against the Mystic and dare to say the quality is comparable and the style to me is much better.
The Mystic is $3790.  The Polene is $400.


----------



## Passerine123

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot resist this comparison. The current IT bag for Givenchy is the Mystic. And it is a lovely bag. Their creative designer has hit the ball out of the park for Givenchy with the Antigona and now the Mystic.
> View attachment 4496331
> 
> But I will put the Polene Numero Un up against the Mystic and dare to say the quality is comparable and the style to me is much better.
> The Mystic is $3790.  The Polene is $400.


First, that's a big price jump from the euro price (2750) to the dollar price.
FWIW, the Mystic seems like a more formal version of Chloe's new Aby bag: https://www.chloe.com/ch/chloe/shop-online/women/aby  (have to admit, I prefer the Aby to the Mystic) A store near us already has the Aby in stock and it's a nice bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Passerine123 said:


> First, that's a big price jump from the euro price (2750) to the dollar price.
> FWIW, the Mystic seems like a more formal version of Chloe's new Aby bag: https://www.chloe.com/ch/chloe/shop-online/women/aby  (have to admit, I prefer the Aby to the Mystic) A store near us already has the Aby in stock and it's a nice bag.


Yes that is a nice looking bag, although I am not a fan of  locks on an bag. Would ‘t they add to the weight a lot?


----------



## lyxxx035

FYI for any Polene fans, they just released a new color (Sage) in the mini on the website. I heard awhile ago that new colors would come in September but perhaps they are releasing some early. 

https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-mini-sauge


----------



## southernbelle43

lyxxx035 said:


> FYI for any Polene fans, they just released a new color (Sage) in the mini on the website. I heard awhile ago that new colors would come in September but perhaps they are releasing some early.
> 
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-mini-sauge


Very nice color.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

There's been a (very mild) price increase.

Just checked their website, and all Numero Uns are EUR 350 / USD 420.
Previously that was the price of the Tan Trio only; everything else was EUR / USD 20 cheaper.

Still a wonderful price for a wonderful bag!

I believe the Numero Un minis have gone up slightly too; though can't be sure


----------



## Newbielux123

Beautiful beautiful bag, how has it been holding up? 
Is this the grey colour or the sand? I am so undecided about the colour but really would like to purchase one?


aarynmcf said:


> View attachment 4447328
> View attachment 4447329
> View attachment 4447330
> View attachment 4447328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if your Numero Un minis snap was off center making the flap crooked?


----------



## Newbielux123

Retroflowers said:


> Hi everyone!!! Been a silent lurker on TPF for a loooong time.
> 
> Finally decided to post today since I managed to get my hands on a new No.1 mini from a reseller here in Singapore, for an amazing steal of SGD350 (~260 usd for reference), inclusive of the box and all its original contents
> 
> I was debating for awhile on whether to get the grey or light pink version, but decided that the light pink might be a little too sweet for most of my outfits, and I'm afraid of getting it dirty as well!
> 
> Size matters: For reference, I am 5'1 and US2 (really petite), so I've had to knot the chain slightly in the bag but it was really easy to do so  The size however, is perfect for my frame!
> 
> Colour-wise: The grey is really hard to capture in person! As someone on this forum mentioned before, the grey is a lot more warm-toned than the stock photos, so much so that it appears taupe in certain lightings! I would say its most accurate representation would fall somewhere in between the picture of it lying flat on the box and the one of it hanging against a white background
> 
> Quality: 5/5, for sure! I am LOVING it so far, the craftsmanship is amazing for the price, and I love how understated the brand is at the moment. Best is to get it now before prices increase!
> 
> I have a few questions though:
> - How do you prevent scratches on the front gold buckle? I am really afraid of digging my nails at it and causing a scratch  do you have to baby it very much?
> - I live in a very hot and humid weather! Would the constant sweating cause the chain to erode/ rust over time?


Absolutely beautiful, thinking of purchasing for my birthday, been debating this colour or the sand as I need a lighter coloured bag in my collection. Now that you have it, does the chain dig in to your skin and can the chain be doubled?


----------



## hobogirl

Newbielux123 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, thinking of purchasing for my birthday, been debating this colour or the sand as I need a lighter coloured bag in my collection. Now that you have it, does the chain dig in to your skin and can the chain be doubled?


 
numero un owners, how has your experience been (all of these i’ve heard small rumblings about that prevent me from purchasing the brand)
1. the metal clasp, does it scratch easily?
2. have you had any glazing issues (peeling, chipping, distorting)?
3. have you had problems with their customer service? 

as with most higher end brands in the beginning stages, they tend to lack consistency and fail to stand behind their product quality over time (i’m not saying forever) but if issues start a few months after purchase i don’t want to hear the “you are past the 15 days to return it” 

TY in advance


----------



## peachylv

I’ve had mine for over a year.  I think I ordered it at the tail end of May, 2018.  I’ve got a Numero Un in pink and have had zero issues.  It came quickly too!  I think that the only consistent issue has been that there seem to be busy times where it takes forever for people to get their orders.  That can become nerve wracking if you let it.  I had that issue with a tote from Cuyana a couple of years ago.  The difference was that I was able to call a person, speak to her, and get answers.  I don’t think Polene customer service gives straightforward, correct answers.  It sounds like there is a communication issue.  I’ve only read one account on here of a bag someone bought that had striped things going across the bag.  I don’t think the bag was defective, the craftsman just used a very marked hide he/she shouldn’t have to make the bag.  I really think that was a “one off”.  I haven’t read about other issues regarding quality.  I keep reading about how great the quality is for the money. However, there were huge customer issues associated with that item with the stripes.  Plus, I believe the person was from Canada, so that caused way more issues than it would for someone ordering from Europe or even the U.S. like I did.

Personally, I would order from them again but would avoid ordering in July, August, December, and January.


----------



## Lynnaea

I ordered my Numero Un last Saturday night. It was shipped on Monday and arrived on Thursday.  It’s really beautiful and I’m pleased with it.  Of course it’s too soon to say how it will wear over time but I’m not worried at all, the build quality is superb.

I would really love to purchase a Numero Deux but it seems that it has been out of stock forever. I do wonder why they haven’t restocked their other models, based on online buzz the demand does seem to exist for them.


----------



## peachylv

Lynnaea said:


> I ordered my Numero Un last Saturday night. It was shipped on Monday and arrived on Thursday.  It’s really beautiful and I’m pleased with it.  Of course it’s too soon to say how it will wear over time but I’m not worried at all, the build quality is superb.
> 
> I would really love to purchase a Numero Deux but it seems that it has been out of stock forever. I do wonder why they haven’t restocked their other models, based on online buzz the demand does seem to exist for them.


It’s good to hear that they’ve corrected their slow orders for this time of year.  Maybe August isn’t a bad month to order.  The quality is excellent!


----------



## hobogirl

thanks for your quick replies. after reading the whole thread, i'll wait to see if they release new colors in Sept but i can't stop thinking about this brand!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Does anyone here have the Numero Un Mini in the colour Rose? I’ve got that bag on my upcoming birthday wishlish, and would love to see pics of others sporting it
And for those of you who has the Mini in any colour, what are your pro’s and con’s about it? I’ve seen all videos I could find of it on YT, which wasn’t many! 
TIA


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

aarynmcf said:


> They sent me a label!  Yay!  Apparently the day after I sent the email was a French holiday.


I can’t see any updates after this, are you satisfied with the new bag? Would you like to share some pictures?


----------



## Izzy48

The Polene I ordered arrived after circling all over the US until it was finally directed to the correct area. I am incredibly pleased with the bag. Unbelievable quality for the money. The grey is as stated by others as a grey with a hint of taupe tone rather than a blue/grey which I had thought it was. However, I am totally pleased with it and may possibly purchase another. Their red appears to be a beautiful red. Does anyone have one of their bags in red. Also, I might also say the stitching is excellent as is the leather. Just a wonderful bag.


----------



## Izzy48

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot resist this comparison. The current IT bag for Givenchy is the Mystic. And it is a lovely bag. Their creative designer has hit the ball out of the park for Givenchy with the Antigona and now the Mystic.
> View attachment 4496331
> 
> But I will put the Polene Numero Un up against the Mystic and dare to say the quality is comparable and the style to me is much better.
> The Mystic is $3790.  The Polene is $400.


Both bags are beautiful and I agree the quality is incredible.


----------



## peachylv

Izzy48 said:


> The Polene I ordered arrived after circling all over the US until it was finally directed to the correct area. I am incredibly pleased with the bag. Unbelievable quality for the money. The grey is as stated by others as a grey with a hint of taupe tone rather than a blue/grey which I had thought it was. However, I am totally pleased with it and may possibly purchase another. Their red appears to be a beautiful red. Does anyone have one of their bags in red. Also, I might also say the stitching is excellent as is the leather. Just a wonderful bag.


Yay!!  Welcome to the club!  It looks so pretty and like a versatile color.


----------



## Lynnaea

I really adore the gold demilune on the minis - I wish it were an option on the Numero Un!


----------



## dignatius

I'm torn between the two Green Number Un styles:  Trio Vert and Trio Kaki.   
Both are appealing but i can only afford one green bag.  Which color do you think would be a better all-season bag?   I wear mostly jewel tones  in deep blues, green, purples and whites with standard blue jeans.


----------



## mulberryfan0

dignatius said:


> I'm torn between the two Green Number Un styles:  Trio Vert and Trio Kaki.
> Both are appealing but i can only afford one green bag.  Which color do you think would be a better all-season bag?   I wear mostly jewel tones  in deep blues, green, purples and whites with standard blue jeans.


I just looked at each of these and they are stunning. I think the Trio Green would be better for year-round because I can see it complementing so many kinds of outfits! Would be a great spring and summer bag but also look great with christmas-y colors as well. I have my eye on the Monochrome Green for the Mini..soo pretty


----------



## Lynnaea

I’m like you - I wear lots of jewel tones but love both of those greens.  However, I would go with the Trio Green.  It’s the cooler toned one (Kaki being a warm green), and jewel tones are typically on the cooler side of the spectrum.


----------



## peachylv

I agree, the green is the way to go, based on the colors in your wardrobe.  I don’t think the khaki is available anymore anyway.


----------



## lyxxx035

For all the other Polene lovers, new collection and bag launching per their IG!


----------



## southernbelle43

It is cute but I don’t like a cross body to stick out that much.


----------



## TiTi78

Izzy48 said:


> The Polene I ordered arrived after circling all over the US until it was finally directed to the correct area. I am incredibly pleased with the bag. Unbelievable quality for the money. The grey is as stated by others as a grey with a hint of taupe tone rather than a blue/grey which I had thought it was. However, I am totally pleased with it and may possibly purchase another. Their red appears to be a beautiful red. Does anyone have one of their bags in red. Also, I might also say the stitching is excellent as is the leather. Just a wonderful bag.


i have the Numero Un in red and i LOVE it. It is a beautiful, bright red. Its the full leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

TiTi78 said:


> i have the Numero Un in red and i LOVE it. It is a beautiful, bright red. Its the full leather.


Wow have you posted any photos?  I love red!


----------



## lyxxx035

southernbelle43 said:


> It is cute but I don’t like a cross body to stick out that much.


That’s a good point and a lot of reason why I don’t like the Chanel Boy Bag (sticks out a lot). I’m hoping their new collection includes more top handle options like the Numero Un in other colors or actually stocking the Numero Deux again!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Got the Polène numero un mini in monochrome pink as an early birthday present from my bf today, and she’s even better IRL than I already imagined after seeing her on YouTube etc!  Incredibly beautiful, practical (to be a mini), and just over all perfect!!  She was even perfect for me to wear crossbody (which I didn’t expect), and I’m 170cm/5’7’’


----------



## southernbelle43

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Got the Polène numero un mini in monochrome pink as an early birthday present from my bf today, and she’s even better IRL than I already imagined after seeing her on YouTube etc!  Incredibly beautiful, practical (to be a mini), and just over all perfect!!  She was even perfect for me to wear crossbody (which I didn’t expect), and I’m 170cm/5’7’’
> View attachment 4533349
> View attachment 4533350


That looks great on you.  Polene is very underrated and overlooked IMO.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

southernbelle43 said:


> That looks great on you.  Polene is very underrated and overlooked IMO.


Thank you very much! And I couldn’t agree more, I can’t understand why we don’t see more of their purses out and about.. I must say it’s great though, as it’s always nice to have something that not «everbody» has


----------



## bellarusa

I really want this bag - the No.7.


----------



## southernbelle43

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Thank you very much! And I couldn’t agree more, I can’t understand why we don’t see more of their purses out and about.. I must say it’s great though, as it’s always nice to have something that not «everbody» has


That is true. I have two Numero Un's and get a lot of looks when I carry it.  For some reason people here look but don't say any thing.


----------



## peachylv

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Got the Polène numero un mini in monochrome pink as an early birthday present from my bf today, and she’s even better IRL than I already imagined after seeing her on YouTube etc!  Incredibly beautiful, practical (to be a mini), and just over all perfect!!  She was even perfect for me to wear crossbody (which I didn’t expect), and I’m 170cm/5’7’’
> View attachment 4533349
> View attachment 4533350


Beautiful!  It looks great on your.  I love the outfit you paired with it.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

southernbelle43 said:


> That is true. I have two Numero Un's and get a lot of looks when I carry it.  For some reason people here look but don't say any thing.


Haha, I hate when that happens! Makes me really curious of what they’re actually thinking, hopefully they’re just shy or something Here in Norway it’s like a «cultural thing» to not give strangers compliments, if someone does people may think of them as creepers or something (even though everyone loves to get compliments ofcourse)! So it happens quite rarely, and I believe it’s a really weird and kinda sad part of our culture.. 



peachylv said:


> Beautiful!  It looks great on your.  I love the outfit you paired with it.


Thank you so much, really appreciate it!


----------



## southernbelle43

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Haha, I hate when that happens! Makes me really curious of what they’re actually thinking, hopefully they’re just shy or something Here in Norway it’s like a «cultural thing» to not give strangers compliments, if someone does people may think of them as creepers or something (even though everyone loves to get compliments ofcourse)! So it happens quite rarely, and I believe it’s a really weird and kinda sad part of our culture..


It does not seem to be a part of the culture in my US city either. I do comment on other people's bags though.


----------



## Passerine123

LiveandLux, congratulations, the light color looks great on you! Your bf has good taste!

And bellarusa, thanks for posting the Numéro Sept photo -- I'm not yet "feeling" the Sept the way I did for the Un and Deux although it is a handsome bag. I esp like the two-toned camel color combo and it looks better made than many costing five times the price (or more). But even the larger version is still pretty compact -- 23 by 21 by 12 cm. The mini is really small and, IMO, the chain strap is a smidge too short to be worn comfortably cross body. If you're not whippet thin, it could sit awkwardly on your hips.

If, as Megs said, they're not going to make the Deux anymore and there are none in stock, they will probably remove it from their site once the Sept becomes available. My dream is for them to come back with a GM version of the Deux that's at least 34 cm wide and big enough to hold a laptop (will need a sturdier shoulder strap). Would love for them to add a true work bag to their portfolio.


----------



## Maui528

Just got my mini delivered today. Wow it is so well made!!


----------



## mulberryfan0

Maui528 said:


> Just got my mini delivered today. Wow it is so well made!!


oh my goodness


----------



## peachylv

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Haha, I hate when that happens! Makes me really curious of what they’re actually thinking, hopefully they’re just shy or something Here in Norway it’s like a «cultural thing» to not give strangers compliments, if someone does people may think of them as creepers or something (even though everyone loves to get compliments ofcourse)! So it happens quite rarely, and I believe it’s a really weird and kinda sad part of our culture..
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, really appreciate it!


You’re welcome!  Enjoy it!


----------



## peachylv

Maui528 said:


> Just got my mini delivered today. Wow it is so well made!!


What a nice red that is!  Lovely!


----------



## Biogirl1

Just bought my first Polene! I had read the PurseBlog posts about it and wasn’t that impressed. But I was just in Paris this week and saw one for the first time in the wild and fell in love! The woman was wearing a lighter blue Numéro Un, and I did a double take. Unfortunately this was in the last few hours of my trip, so I couldn’t get to the Polene shop. So the day after I returned to NY, I put an order in. That was on Wednesday afternoon and by this afternoon (Friday), she came! Absolutely gorgeous in person. A work of art!


----------



## southernbelle43

Biogirl1 said:


> Just bought my first Polene! I had read the PurseBlog posts about it and wasn’t that impressed. But I was just in Paris this week and saw one for the first time in the wild and fell in love! The woman was wearing a lighter blue Numéro Un, and I did a double take. Unfortunately this was in the last few hours of my trip, so I couldn’t get to the Polene shop. So the day after I returned to NY, I put an order in. That was on Wednesday afternoon and by this afternoon (Friday), she came! Absolutely gorgeous in person. A work of art!
> 
> View attachment 4540181


So glad you like it.  I really like mine.  In addition to being beautiful, don’t you feel like it is pretty indestructible.


----------



## Biogirl1

Absolutely! The leather is thick and looks like it will keep its shape no matter what I do to it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Biogirl1 said:


> Absolutely! The leather is thick and looks like it will keep its shape no matter what I do to it.


Good quality, very chic and different style, durable and a good price.  Winner!!!!


----------



## peachylv

Biogirl1 said:


> Just bought my first Polene! I had read the PurseBlog posts about it and wasn’t that impressed. But I was just in Paris this week and saw one for the first time in the wild and fell in love! The woman was wearing a lighter blue Numéro Un, and I did a double take. Unfortunately this was in the last few hours of my trip, so I couldn’t get to the Polene shop. So the day after I returned to NY, I put an order in. That was on Wednesday afternoon and by this afternoon (Friday), she came! Absolutely gorgeous in person. A work of art!
> 
> View attachment 4540181


It’s beautiful! It got to you quickly.  It’s a lovely and worry free purse.  Enjoy!


----------



## Biogirl1

Now that I have the Numéro Un, I’m thinking about the Mini version. Looks so cute online and in forum posts. But what do you guys think about it on a 5’1” person? I hear the chain strap is long and not adjustable. Is that the case?


----------



## chiclawyer

Biogirl1 said:


> Now that I have the Numéro Un, I’m thinking about the Mini version. Looks so cute online and in forum posts. But what do you guys think about it on a 5’1” person? I hear the chain strap is long and not adjustable. Is that the case?



I just received my numero un mini today. I think the chain strap is actually a bit too short for comfortable crossbody wear on my 5’7” frame, so it may actually work for you! The bag is gorgeous—I can’t believe how phenomenal the quality is for the price. It’s better quality than my YSL bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

chiclawyer said:


> I just received my numero un mini today. I think the chain strap is actually a bit too short for comfortable crossbody wear on my 5’7” frame, so it may actually work for you! The bag is gorgeous—I can’t believe how phenomenal the quality is for the price. It’s better quality than my YSL bags!


That is good to know.  I have never seen or touched a   YSL.


----------



## Biogirl1

chiclawyer said:


> I just received my numero un mini today. I think the chain strap is actually a bit too short for comfortable crossbody wear on my 5’7” frame, so it may actually work for you! The bag is gorgeous—I can’t believe how phenomenal the quality is for the price. It’s better quality than my YSL bags!



I’m so glad to hear that! I’ll plan on making that my next bag purchase. The minis look so pretty on their website and from the photos on this thread!


----------



## Passerine123

Polene and Demellier seem to be leading the pack when it comes to combining great style with great quality at a great price. And it's interesting that they both manufacture the majority of their bags in Spain...kudos to the Spanish artisans!


----------



## Passerine123

An interesting article (in French) about the Polene story: https://marieclaire.be/fr/polene-marque-francaise-maroquinerie/  Fun fact: the brand is named after the founders' family home in Normandy.


----------



## Passerine123

A sunny early autumn day...perfect for bringing out my Polene Numero Un in Trio Vert


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silly question, how do you adjust the strap length of the numero un bag? I can't seem to take the peg out and don't want to cause damage. Does it require a screwdriver? I am thinking no lol.


----------



## Lynnaea

*NYC Princess* said:


> Silly question, how do you adjust the strap length of the numero un bag? I can't seem to take the peg out and don't want to cause damage. Does it require a screwdriver? I am thinking no lol.



I think you just pull to lift the strap away from the peg.  It’s a friction fit.  No screwdriver needed.


----------



## Passerine123

*NYC Princess* said:


> Silly question, how do you adjust the strap length of the numero un bag? I can't seem to take the peg out and don't want to cause damage. Does it require a screwdriver? I am thinking no lol.


No, it doesn't, but it is stiff. I was lucky, they adjusted it for me at the store...


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lynnaea said:


> I think you just pull to lift the strap away from the peg.  It’s a friction fit.  No screwdriver needed.





Passerine123 said:


> No, it doesn't, but it is stiff. I was lucky, they adjusted it for me at the store...



Thank you! I ended up seeing the notches on the leather but it took some force!


----------



## TotinScience

I really wish they'd make Numero Un Mini with a leather strap. General chain hating prevents me from adding a Polene to my handbag collection .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I really wish they'd make Numero Un Mini with a leather strap. General chain hating prevents me from adding a Polene to my handbag collection .


Ditto


----------



## justapixel

I just bought the black mini with the suede contrast, as well as the no. 6 in burgundy croc. 

mI’m excited for it to get here. I keep seeing prices rise on this bag so figure I’d get in before theyve gone way up, like other indie bags. 

My all time favorite bag is the Celine backpack and this reminded me of it. 

my concern is I’m 5’3” and slim and I hate when a bag goes under my hip. I’ve seen girls 54” model them and they seem to look good. 
I’ll let you shorties know when it arrives. .


----------



## Seafoam&Rhubarb

I'm currently saving up for a polene no. 1, but I have the hardest time deciding on a colorway.
I love the trio sand/sable but I'm terrified of the suede, especially colour transfer on the suede pocket at the bag.
Colourways I like are:
The green croc
The burgundy croc
The monochrome red
The monochrome burgundy
The peach
The pink.
I wear a lot of reds, navy but I also have a fair bit of light to medium pinks in my wardrobe, so I find it really hard to pick what matches with that the most. Help.


----------



## Lynnaea

Seafoam&Rhubarb said:


> Colourways I like are:
> The green croc
> The burgundy croc
> The monochrome red
> The monochrome burgundy
> The peach
> The pink.
> I wear a lot of reds, navy but I also have a fair bit of light to medium pinks in my wardrobe, so I find it really hard to pick what matches with that the most. Help.



It’s not on your list, but I would think a cognac or warm brown would match your wardrobe colors the best.  The other possibility would be gray, which is especially lovely with pink.


----------



## D.S.

For anyone wondering if they are to restock Numero Deux:

"Dear Madam,
Thank you for your message.

We are deeply sorry but we do plan to restock our Number Two but we unfortunately do not have an exact date to communicate yet.

We remain at your disposal for more information.

Have a lovely day,
Polène"

Yay! I hope restocking won't come with a price increase


----------



## annika24

I just bought a black Polene numero uno bag and it is SO beautiful! I really love that it can fit a water bottle, and that it has feet so it can stand up on its own on the floor/table and keep its structure. It also got wet in the rain and it was able to withstand that. It is really sturdy. It is a bit heavy and it is a little hard to snap the closure into place if not lined up... so those are the only downsides I can think of and they are pretty minor. It is such a beautiful and practical bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

annika24 said:


> I just bought a black Polene numero uno bag and it is SO beautiful! I really love that it can fit a water bottle, and that it has feet so it can stand up on its own on the floor/table and keep its structure. It also got wet in the rain and it was able to withstand that. It is really sturdy. It is a bit heavy and it is a little hard to snap the closure into place if not lined up... so those are the only downsides I can think of and they are pretty minor. It is such a beautiful and practical bag.


I am using my black Numero Un today and I agree it is a great bag.  I love the unique style of it and most of all how sturdy it is.  It is virtually indestructible which is such a pleasure. So many of my other bags require that I be very careful with them or at least somewhat careful with them.  This bag is like iron. I have not used my tri color camel one very much yet.  It seems more dressy than the black one.  But i love the thought of having it in my closet for dressier occasions.  Enjoy your bag.

I have to admit it is heavy.  But i rarely carry my bags for any length of time during my daily activities, ( I am retired) so it works great for me.


----------



## annika24

southernbelle43 said:


> I am using my black Numero Un today and I agree it is a great bag.  I love the unique style of it and most of all how sturdy it is.  It is virtually indestructible which is such a pleasure. So many of my other bags require that I be very careful with them or at least somewhat careful with them.  This bag is like iron. I have not used my tri color camel one very much yet.  It seems more dressy than the black one.  But i love the thought of having it in my closet for dressier occasions.  Enjoy your bag.
> 
> I have to admit it is heavy.  But i rarely carry my bags for any length of time during my daily activities, ( I am retired) so it works great for me.





southernbelle43 said:


> I am using my black Numero Un today and I agree it is a great bag.  I love the unique style of it and most of all how sturdy it is.  It is virtually indestructible which is such a pleasure. So many of my other bags require that I be very careful with them or at least somewhat careful with them.  This bag is like iron. I have not used my tri color camel one very much yet.  It seems more dressy than the black one.  But i love the thought of having it in my closet for dressier occasions.  Enjoy your bag.
> 
> I have to admit it is heavy.  But i rarely carry my bags for any length of time during my daily activities, ( I am retired) so it works great for me.



Yes you are right it, definitely wears like iron. It is so worry-free to have a hard wearing bag when out and about - then you can focus on just having fun, put the bag on the floor at the restaurant if there isn't an extra chair, etc.
Oooh I just looked up your colour and it looks lovely. 

I am quite petite and another thing I like is the bag is very streamlined and not too bulky/overpowering


----------



## southernbelle43

Seafoam&Rhubarb said:


> I'm currently saving up for a polene no. 1, but I have the hardest time deciding on a colorway.
> I love the trio sand/sable but I'm terrified of the suede, especially colour transfer on the suede pocket at the bag.
> Colourways I like are:
> The green croc
> The burgundy croc
> The monochrome red
> The monochrome burgundy
> The peach
> The pink.
> I wear a lot of reds, navy but I also have a fair bit of light to medium pinks in my wardrobe, so I find it really hard to pick what matches with that the most. Help.


I have sent you a private message.


----------



## lyxxx035

Does anybody own the Numero Un in Monochrome Gris (Grey) that they could share photos of? https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-monochrome-gris

I'm in need of a grey bag and debating if I should get the Numero Un Mini in grey or burgundy and then the opposite color in the Numero Un. I think the burgundy against the gold in the mini is so striking (https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-mini-monochrome-bordeaux) and that grey in the larger bag would be better to use year-round? I don't love "icy" greys if that makes sense but don't like it if it's too brown either, so trying to get a feel for this color from anybody that owns it in real life!

Side note I already own the Numero Un in Black Croc and obviously am obsessed with it, hence why I want 2 more .


----------



## peachylv

Does anyone have the Numero Un in navy with the suede?  It looks like a lighter and brighter navy than the one with the croc flap on the Polene website.  Am I correct?


----------



## inverved

Hi ladies, I'm considering getting a Numero Un and tossing up between the:

- Monochrome Black; or
- Trio Black Croc

Which do you recommend getting? I will be using this bag almost every day, especially for work and possibly travel.


----------



## lyxxx035

no_1_diva said:


> Hi ladies, I'm considering getting a Numero Un and tossing up between the:
> 
> - Monochrome Black; or
> - Trio Black Croc
> 
> Which do you recommend getting? I will be using this bag almost every day, especially for work and possibly travel.


Trio Black Croc. That is the one I have and it is beautiful. The contrast between the croc flap and the pebbled leather really makes the bag pop. Normally I would have gone for the monochrome black but I own so many black pebbled leather bags that I needed something different in my collection. Honestly you can't go wrong with either but I don't regret my decision on the Trio croc one bit! Next up for me is the Monochrome grey in the Numero Un and burgundy in the mini.


----------



## Lynnaea

no_1_diva said:


> Hi ladies, I'm considering getting a Numero Un and tossing up between the:
> 
> - Monochrome Black; or
> - Trio Black Croc
> 
> Which do you recommend getting? I will be using this bag almost every day, especially for work and possibly travel.



You really can’t go wrong with either choice, but I agree, go with the Croc.  I bought it for work recently and it looks great and wears like iron, I don’t have to baby it at all.  The Croc dresses it up a little.  The only bags Polene makes that I would be concerned about at the ones with suede - I worry it’s just too high maintenance for a work bag that does daily duty.


----------



## lyxxx035

Lynnaea said:


> You really can’t go wrong with either choice, but I agree, go with the Croc.  I bought it for work recently and it looks great and wears like iron, I don’t have to baby it at all.  The Croc dresses it up a little.  The only bags Polene makes that I would be concerned about at the ones with suede - I worry it’s just too high maintenance for a work bag that does daily duty.


Yes, I definitely agree about the suede for everyday use. I bought a small pouch from Polene that has suede on it and it's fine but I would be worried about a large flap in suede (even though the burgundy with suede is to die for).


----------



## southernbelle43

From what I can tell, if you see a Polene style you like, don't wait too long.  When they are out you cannot be sure they will remake them.  When I first discovered Polene I wanted the Number three mini (Boston bag style).  I checked with them for many months and finally figured out that they were discontinuing the style.  Like several of you I emailed them to see if they were going to make more and never received an answer.  Their product is good, their communications ebb and flow, lol.
All said I love both of my Numero Un bags.  My only regret is that I did not get the navy croc one instead of the black one after someone posted a picture of the navy.


----------



## samfalstaff

FYI: Looks like some of the numero deux styles are back in stock.


----------



## inverved

Lynnaea said:


> You really can’t go wrong with either choice, but I agree, go with the Croc.  I bought it for work recently and it looks great and wears like iron, I don’t have to baby it at all.  The Croc dresses it up a little.  The only bags Polene makes that I would be concerned about at the ones with suede - I worry it’s just too high maintenance for a work bag that does daily duty.





lyxxx035 said:


> Trio Black Croc. That is the one I have and it is beautiful. The contrast between the croc flap and the pebbled leather really makes the bag pop. Normally I would have gone for the monochrome black but I own so many black pebbled leather bags that I needed something different in my collection. Honestly you can't go wrong with either but I don't regret my decision on the Trio croc one bit! Next up for me is the Monochrome grey in the Numero Un and burgundy in the mini.



Thanks, ladies! I'll stick to the Black Croc.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks, ladies! I'll stick to the Black Croc.



Definitely black croc for a ‘daily’ bag! I’ve been taking it to work every day for a year and it still looks brand new, even after being caught in the rain a few times and even being used to carry my lunch one day. My only complaint is that it doesn’t fit my laptop, but I have a separate laptop bag so it’s okay for me. I also dress up my bag sometimes by wrapping brightly coloured scarves around the handle or by using other bag straps that I have to add a pop of colour. At 5’2” I can carry the bag comfortably crossbody so it’s the perfect work bag for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

MagpieInTraining said:


> Definitely black croc for a ‘daily’ bag! I’ve been taking it to work every day for a year and it still looks brand new, even after being caught in the rain a few times and even being used to carry my lunch one day. My only complaint is that it doesn’t fit my laptop, but I have a separate laptop bag so it’s okay for me. I also dress up my bag sometimes by wrapping brightly coloured scarves around the handle or by using other bag straps that I have to add a pop of colour. At 5’2” I can carry the bag comfortably crossbody so it’s the perfect work bag for me.


Wow that is quite telling of its quality. I have not used mine that much, so it is nice to know it will remain like new.


----------



## AliceWondered

Another vote for the durability of the croc trio. I have one in navy that I have been using as a daily carry for several months, and it shows no signs of wear.  It is a gorgeous bag! I am really impressed with the quality, and will definitely be buying from them again in future.


----------



## fa2012

Hi! So I finally ordered a Polene Numéro un (navy croc), and it’s supposed to be delivered on Friday through DHL. Polene’s website (Q and A - absence during delivery) says a signature is required upon delivery but I signed up for text alerts through DHL and got a text saying I could reply to have the bag delivered without a signature. For those who ordered through Polene, was a signature required upon delivery? I’m in the US (48 continental states). Thank you in advance!!


----------



## MinaAnais

Hi everybody! I have a Polene Numero un mini in bordeaux, I love the quality of the material and craftmanship! Has anybody pre-ordered the upcoming Numero 7? I am curious to see if the quality is still high, also a bit disappointed that the new bag is slightly more expensive than the other models.


----------



## peachylv

fa2012 said:


> Hi! So I finally ordered a Polene Numéro un (navy croc), and it’s supposed to be delivered on Friday through DHL. Polene’s website (Q and A - absence during delivery) says a signature is required upon delivery but I signed up for text alerts through DHL and got a text saying I could reply to have the bag delivered without a signature. For those who ordered through Polene, was a signature required upon delivery? I’m in the US (48 continental states). Thank you in advance!!


I don’t think I had to sign.


----------



## southernbelle43

MinaAnais said:


> Hi everybody! I have a Polene Numero un mini in bordeaux, I love the quality of the material and craftmanship! Has anybody pre-ordered the upcoming Numero 7? I am curious to see if the quality is still high, also a bit disappointed that the new bag is slightly more expensive than the other models.


I am sorry I don’t remember, but it seems that I have never received a bag from anyone without signing for it.


----------



## samfalstaff

MinaAnais said:


> Hi everybody! I have a Polene Numero un mini in bordeaux, I love the quality of the material and craftmanship! Has anybody pre-ordered the upcoming Numero 7? I am curious to see if the quality is still high, also a bit disappointed that the new bag is slightly more expensive than the other models.


I pre-ordered the larger size in Cognac. Feeling pretty good about it even though I've only seen three pictures of the bag.


----------



## MinaAnais

samfalstaff said:


> I pre-ordered the larger size in Cognac. Feeling pretty good about it even though I've only seen three pictures of the bag.


It's a gorgeous bag!  It would be great if you could share your opinion once it arrived please, I am a bit unsure weather to buy this bag in black or go with the numero 1....


----------



## sky474

My Polene Numero Un in Trio Sand. I’ve had it for a month now and I love it! My go-to bags are smaller crossbodys but I like using this on weekend dates. The top handle is slightly askew but it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## inverved

AliceWondered said:


> Another vote for the durability of the croc trio. I have one in navy that I have been using as a daily carry for several months, and it shows no signs of wear.  It is a gorgeous bag! I am really impressed with the quality, and will definitely be buying from them again in future.



Ugh, now I am considering the Navy Croc over the Black Croc. Why do they give us so many options!?


----------



## AliceWondered

no_1_diva said:


> Ugh, now I am considering the Navy Croc over the Black Croc. Why do they give us so many options!?



I know, right? So hard to choose!
I chose the navy, because I have lots of blue and navy in my wardrobe, frequently wear jeans etc. I find that it is a little less blue than in the website photos, but a bit darker, more muted and neutral IRL. I find it goes with almost everything. In case that helps with your choice!


----------



## samfalstaff

MinaAnais said:


> It's a gorgeous bag!  It would be great if you could share your opinion once it arrived please, I am a bit unsure weather to buy this bag in black or go with the numero 1....


Sure. I haven't gotten the shipping notice yet. Hopefully this week...


----------



## Syrenitytoo

peachylv said:


> I don’t think I had to sign.


Did it come in yet?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

no_1_diva said:


> Ugh, now I am considering the Navy Croc over the Black Croc. Why do they give us so many options!?


I just ordered theblack croc. I was very unsure but I havent heard a single bad thing.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

no_1_diva said:


> Ugh, now I am considering the Navy Croc over the Black Croc. Why do they give us so many options!?


I just ordered the black. I think it is just gorgeous. But i also have a similar style in a navy. I sold most of my black bags and this is just a classic style.


----------



## inverved

AliceWondered said:


> I know, right? So hard to choose!
> I chose the navy, because I have lots of blue and navy in my wardrobe, frequently wear jeans etc. I find that it is a little less blue than in the website photos, but a bit darker, more muted and neutral IRL. I find it goes with almost everything. In case that helps with your choice!



Would you say it's similar to the Hermes Indigo colour, where you can't tell if it's blue or black?


----------



## CanadianAbroad

I just received my numéro un trio camel. I love it. Simple and definitely classy. 

It also fits what I need for work: an iPad (normal size), glasses, sun glasses, large size wallet, furla zip case with all my small items (hand cream, make up, pens, keys etc), two phones, and some documents I need to read. I could handle it being just a wee bit bigger, so I could fit a water bottle without sacrificing something else. 

I would say it’s bigger than a purse (bigger than my LV Sienna PM, for instance) but not quite as big as a tote (smaller than my Dior Panarea).


----------



## Mandamanda

I visited the Polene store on Sunday. It was nice to see the bags and colors in person. I ended up getting the Numero Un in carbon, which I hadn’t even considered until it caught my eye in the store. They also participate in the VAT refund now, so I ended up saving another $40ish.


----------



## AliceWondered

no_1_diva said:


> Would you say it's similar to the Hermes Indigo colour, where you can't tell if it's blue or black?


I’m not certain, but from what I can tell from online pics I don’t think the Polene navy is as deep as Hermes Indigo. It does read as navy, rather than black.


----------



## Passerine123

AliceWondered said:


> I’m not certain, but from what I can tell from online pics I don’t think the Polene navy is as deep as Hermes Indigo. It does read as navy, rather than black.


Agree, it's definitely on the blue spectrum, you would not think it was black in almost any light. I sometimes wish I had gotten my Numero Un in the navy instead of the Trio Vert, but that's mostly because I prefer the moc croc flap to the suede (when I bought my Trio Vert they didn't offer a moc croc flap option, now they do). Polene does one of the best moc croc finishes in the industry, IMO. The moc croc on my black Numero Deux is easily the equal of anything from much more expensive brands.


----------



## Passerine123

By the way, the Numero Deux is back in stock in black (reg black, not the moc croc finish) and bordeaux. https://polene-paris.com/collections/numero-deux


----------



## Lorii25

Hi everyone I’m a long time lurker but it seems that I’m one of the first customers to receive new Numero sept so I couldn’t resist posting pictures. 
Hope you enjoy them. 










 Just for the reference, the red paper on left iz size A4.


----------



## lyxxx035

Lorii25 said:


> Hi everyone I’m a long time lurker but it seems that I’m one of the first customers to receive new Numero sept so I couldn’t resist posting pictures.
> Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> View attachment 4571375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571377
> 
> 
> Just for the reference, the red paper on left iz size A4.


Beautiful! Is this the regular or mini size? Could you share some photos of the strap and some mod shots? Trying to gauge how long it would be on shoulder or crossbody. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Lorii25

lyxxx035 said:


> Beautiful! Is this the regular or mini size? Could you share some photos of the strap and some mod shots? Trying to gauge how long it would be on shoulder or crossbody. Enjoy your new bag!


It’s the regular size.
The bag is not really big, but you can fit a small wallet, small pouch, phone, keys etc.
My only complaint is that the inner pocket cannot fit my phone.

As for the crossbody - I’m 174 cm and It falls just at my hip level. The strap is the same lenght as the strap on my Numero trois mini, but because this bag is flat in the back, it sits much more comfortably than the Numero trois mini.


----------



## Lorii25

As requested - photos of the strap and the back of Numero sept (regular). 
Plus one photo of my little Polene family
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sorry for the poor photo quality, the lighting is really yellow and these photos don’t do justice to this beautiful bag


----------



## southernbelle43

Lorii25 said:


> As requested - photos of the strap and the back of Numero sept (regular).
> Plus one photo of my little Polene family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571417
> View attachment 4571415
> 
> View attachment 4571419
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo quality, the lighting is really yellow and these photos don’t do justice to this beautiful bag


Oh I am so jealous of your numero tres!  I wanted that bag so much, but it was discontinued before I discovered Polene.  If you even decide you don't want it, you know how to reach me!


----------



## lyxxx035

Lorii25 said:


> As requested - photos of the strap and the back of Numero sept (regular).
> Plus one photo of my little Polene family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571417
> View attachment 4571415
> 
> View attachment 4571419
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo quality, the lighting is really yellow and these photos don’t do justice to this beautiful bag


Love your Polene collection! You are lucky to have gotten the Numero Trois since they have since stopped making it!

I wasn’t really into the Numero Sept but your photos are making me reconsider! Especially as I wanted the Numero Un in smooth black leather which has been out of stock forever but seeing it on the Sept has me wanting it now. Plus I have a little Polene wallet that would match it perfectly . Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## MinaAnais

Lorii25 said:


> Hi everyone I’m a long time lurker but it seems that I’m one of the first customers to receive new Numero sept so I couldn’t resist posting pictures.
> Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> View attachment 4571375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571377
> 
> 
> Just for the reference, the red paper on left iz size A4.



Thank you for sharing! It looks beautifully finished, how do you find the size? I personally worry it may be too small for me...


----------



## Lorii25

MinaAnais said:


> Thank you for sharing! It looks beautifully finished, how do you find the size? I personally worry it may be too small for me...



I’m still getting used to it. It’s definitely one of my smaller bags. I needed to downsize my wallet, pouch, etc. But I wanted a smaller black bag, so I can’t complain.

With a bit of organizing I can fit everything I need - phone, small wallet, slim sunglasses case, gum&tissue, lipstick/compact powder/travel hand cream. If I take out the sunglasses case, I would be able to fit a small make-up pouch.

The inner pocket is a bit difficult to use. It’s made of suede and it’s very narrow. It can’t fit my phone so I ended up putting my wallet (11cm x 9cm x 3cm).

As for the metal clasp - it feels a bit delicate, but it could be just me as I’m more used to zippers. Anyhow, it’s easy to use - I was able to open/close it with one hand.

The leather strap is wide and really comfortable. When I wear it crossbody, the bag really “sits” comfortably on my body, albeit a bit high (for reference I’m 174 cm, IT size 42/UK size 10). It doesn’t slide, move or stick out.

The bag holds it’s shape and smells devine. The leather is thick and very smooth. I’m a little worried about scratches so I’ll probably baby it for a while.

So far I’m really happy with the Numero sept.


----------



## Lorii25

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh I am so jealous of your numero tres!  I wanted that bag so much, but it was discontinued before I discovered Polene.  If you even decide you don't want it, you know how to reach me!


Numero trois mini is my most used bag. I don’t think I’ll ever want to part with it....
It’s really a shame they discontinued it. I wanted to get the green one too, but it was never in stock and than it just disappeared.


----------



## samfalstaff

Lorii25 said:


> I’m still getting used to it. It’s definitely one of my smaller bags. I needed to downsize my wallet, pouch, etc. But I wanted a smaller black bag, so I can’t complain.
> 
> With a bit of organizing I can fit everything I need - phone, small wallet, slim sunglasses case, gum&tissue, lipstick/compact powder/travel hand cream. If I take out the sunglasses case, I would be able to fit a small make-up pouch.
> 
> The inner pocket is a bit difficult to use. It’s made of suede and it’s very narrow. It can’t fit my phone so I ended up putting my wallet (11cm x 9cm x 3cm).
> 
> As for the metal clasp - it feels a bit delicate, but it could be just me as I’m more used to zippers. Anyhow, it’s easy to use - I was able to open/close it with one hand.
> 
> The leather strap is wide and really comfortable. When I wear it crossbody, the bag really “sits” comfortably on my body, albeit a bit high (for reference I’m 174 cm, IT size 42/UK size 10). It doesn’t slide, move or stick out.
> 
> The bag holds it’s shape and smells devine. The leather is thick and very smooth. I’m a little worried about scratches so I’ll probably baby it for a while.
> 
> So far I’m really happy with the Numero sept.


That's great to hear except the strap drop part. (I'm 5'8" .) 

I'm in the US and have yet to receive it or even get a shipping notice. Has anyone in the US received their Numero Sept yet?


----------



## southernbelle43

Lorii25 said:


> Numero trois mini is my most used bag. I don’t think I’ll ever want to part with it....
> It’s really a shame they discontinued it. I wanted to get the green one too, but it was never in stock and than it just disappeared.


I wish I had bought it the first time I saw it.  She who hesitates is lost, as they say.  Guess i called it the tres, Spanish....lol.


----------



## MinaAnais

Lorii25 said:


> I’m still getting used to it. It’s definitely one of my smaller bags. I needed to downsize my wallet, pouch, etc. But I wanted a smaller black bag, so I can’t complain.
> 
> With a bit of organizing I can fit everything I need - phone, small wallet, slim sunglasses case, gum&tissue, lipstick/compact powder/travel hand cream. If I take out the sunglasses case, I would be able to fit a small make-up pouch.
> 
> The inner pocket is a bit difficult to use. It’s made of suede and it’s very narrow. It can’t fit my phone so I ended up putting my wallet (11cm x 9cm x 3cm).
> 
> As for the metal clasp - it feels a bit delicate, but it could be just me as I’m more used to zippers. Anyhow, it’s easy to use - I was able to open/close it with one hand.
> 
> The leather strap is wide and really comfortable. When I wear it crossbody, the bag really “sits” comfortably on my body, albeit a bit high (for reference I’m 174 cm, IT size 42/UK size 10). It doesn’t slide, move or stick out.
> 
> The bag holds it’s shape and smells devine. The leather is thick and very smooth. I’m a little worried about scratches so I’ll probably baby it for a while.
> 
> So far I’m really happy with the Numero sept.



Thank you for the detailed review, much appreciated! It can be so tricky to make an online purchase, your description is very helpful. Whilst I love the shape of the new bag, I really need to think if it is really worth a suitable option for me as I am lost without my agenda. Uhm, more to think!


----------



## Lorii25

samfalstaff said:


> That's great to hear except the strap drop part. (I'm 5'8" .)
> 
> I'm in the US and have yet to receive it or even get a shipping notice. Has anyone in the US received their Numero Sept yet?


I didn’t get the shipping notice either...but the bag came
It was shipped on October 18th, as they said, directly from Spain.
I think they’re a bit overwhelmed with the orders.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Lorii25 said:


> I didn’t get the shipping notice either...but the bag came
> It was shipped on October 18th, as they said, directly from Spain.
> I think they’re a bit overwhelmed with the orders.


Did it come DHL all the way or was it transferred to USPS. I ask because mine was supposed to be here today and I havent seen it. At one point, i clicked on a link and it sent me to USPS and said “nofurther tracking available”. Im goi g away for 3 days so Im a bit concerned.


----------



## Lorii25

Syrenitytoo said:


> Did it come DHL all the way or was it transferred to USPS. I ask because mine was supposed to be here today and I havent seen it. At one point, i clicked on a link and it sent me to USPS and said “nofurther tracking available”. Im goi g away for 3 days so Im a bit concerned.



Sorry, I can’t help with that...I’m not in the US. I’m in Europe.


----------



## MAGforLV

samfalstaff said:


> That's great to hear except the strap drop part. (I'm 5'8" .)
> 
> I'm in the US and have yet to receive it or even get a shipping notice. Has anyone in the US received their Numero Sept yet?


I just recieved a shipping notice on my Numero Sept to be delivered on Monday from DHL. I am in the US. I am anxiously awaiting! I love the look and style of this bag. It's beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

MAGforLV said:


> I just recieved a shipping notice on my Numero Sept to be delivered on Monday from DHL. I am in the US. I am anxiously awaiting! I love the look and style of this bag. It's beautiful!


Me too! At this point it's a belated birthday present for myself, but it can also be an early Christmas present!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Well, after parting with my black Celine nano and another black bag I felt I really wanted to give Polene a try and see if I felt the same way so I ordered the Numero Uno in black snakeskin!  It arrived yesterday and I couldn’t be happier!  The presentation of the white box was a class act. I couldn’t wait to unveil her!  Once I did I was enamored. The size on my 5’3” frame is perfect!  I personally need both a hand strap and a crossbody which it has. The opening is quite unique with the snaps but truly works giving you a lot of unexpected room for a medium sized bag. The combination of the smooth, grained and snakeskin leathers  is to die for. I originally wanted the smooth leather but was afraid there might not be enough wow factor but personally I love how they do their smooth leather so that will be next!  There I go, already breaking my single bag of any brand rule. That’s how pretty it is because also think the bag will look totally different in a light color!  No sense in mentioning the price because it’s almost ludicrous, right??!!! $430 USD Normally I do not like when the long strap attaches on the back of the bag. But Whatever they did, it works! The bag hangs beautifully. If I HAD to have any “cons” it might be that the leather is a little stiff and maybe someone can tell me how theirs has worn but all in all Im looking forward to my next purchase and hey, Christmas is just around the corner!  Thank you for a beautiful creation Polene family!


----------



## southernbelle43

If anyone sees a Polene numero trois for sale anywhere, please send me a message. I have hunted everywhere to no avail, sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

Syrenitytoo said:


> Well, after parting with my black Celine nano and another black bag I felt I really wanted to give Polene a try and see if I felt the same way so I ordered the Numero Uno in black snakeskin!  It arrived yesterday and I couldn’t be happier!  The presentation of the white box was a class act. I couldn’t wait to unveil her!  Once I did I was enamored. The size on my 5’3” frame is perfect!  I personally need both a hand strap and a crossbody which it has. The opening is quite unique with the snaps but truly works giving you a lot of unexpected room for a medium sized bag. The combination of the smooth, grained and snakeskin leathers  is to die for. I originally wanted the smooth leather but was afraid there might not be enough wow factor but personally I love how they do their smooth leather so that will be next!  There I go, already breaking my single bag of any brand rule. That’s how pretty it is because also think the bag will look totally different in a light color!  No sense in mentioning the price because it’s almost ludicrous, right??!!! $430 USD Normally I do not like when the long strap attaches on the back of the bag. But Whatever they did, it works! The bag hangs beautifully. If I HAD to have any “cons” it might be that the leather is a little stiff and maybe someone can tell me how theirs has worn but all in all Im looking forward to my next purchase and hey, Christmas is just around the corner!  Thank you for a beautiful creation Polene family!



Beautiful. It is a structured bag and in my opinion will never get really soft, but my black one is much less stiff now and easier to get into.  I think it will soften more as I use it. I have only carried it about 8 times for short periods of time.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

MAGforLV said:


> I just recieved a shipping notice on my Numero Sept to be delivered on Monday from DHL. I am in the US. I am anxiously awaiting! I love the look and style of this bag. It's beautiful!


Please post pics and your thoughts on it!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautiful. It is a structured bag and in my opinion will never get really soft, but my black one is much less stiff now and easier to get into.  I think it will soften more as I use it. I have only carried it about 8 times for short periods of time.


Thanks!  It is so yummy!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Syrenitytoo said:


> Please post pics and your thoughts on it!


What color did you go for?


----------



## MS.DIAZ

Does anyone know how much duties for canada? More specifically Toronto. Its 375USD with shipping so almost $500CDN. Which is affordable.. I just don't want it to arrive and I pay a lot in duties . Any info will be appreciated . Thanks a lot


----------



## Syrenitytoo

MS.DIAZ said:


> Does anyone know how much duties for canada? More specifically Toronto. Its 375USD with shipping so almost $500CDN. Which is affordable.. I just don't want it to arrive and I pay a lot in duties . Any info will be appreciated . Thanks a lot


Wish I could help but Im in the US.  Can you contact them via email?


----------



## ohmisseevee

MS.DIAZ said:


> Does anyone know how much duties for canada? More specifically Toronto. Its 375USD with shipping so almost $500CDN. Which is affordable.. I just don't want it to arrive and I pay a lot in duties . Any info will be appreciated . Thanks a lot



Canada's Customs/Border agency should have that information publicly listed.  I found this website that seems relevant, since you mentioned shipping?

https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/import/postal-postale/dtytx-drttx-eng.html


----------



## AliceWondered

MS.DIAZ said:


> Does anyone know how much duties for canada? More specifically Toronto. Its 375USD with shipping so almost $500CDN. Which is affordable.. I just don't want it to arrive and I pay a lot in duties . Any info will be appreciated . Thanks a lot


I can’t remember exactly how much we paid, but I believe it was around $80- taxes, duties and the carrier’s fees.


----------



## samfalstaff

After $177 in taxes and custom duties, I finally got my numero sept in camel. Then our electric company turned off the power...three days later, I finally got to open and enjoy her. 

First impressions: The clasp seems a little cumbersome. And the front flap is incredibly tight. I'm hoping it will loosen up as I use it. I do wish the strap drop was longer. (I'm not good at action/mod shots, but I hope this helps some folks with their decision.)


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> After $177 in taxes and custom duties, I finally got my numero sept in camel. Then our electric company turned off the power...three days later, I finally got to open and enjoy her.
> 
> First impressions: The clasp seems a little cumbersome. And the front flap is incredibly tight. I'm hoping it will loosen up as I use it. I do wish the strap drop was longer. (I'm not good at action/mod shots, but I hope this helps some folks with their decision.)
> View attachment 4578191
> View attachment 4578192
> View attachment 4578193
> View attachment 4578200
> View attachment 4578203


Very pretty bag.  If it is like my Numero Un bags, it will loosen up a lot.  I like my bag more and more every day as it softens.  I find myself reaching for it more often than a lot of my other bags.  The quality of these bags is really stellar.


----------



## svred

Passerine123 said:


> Yes, it's the Trio Vert. Here's how it looks in indoor and outdoor light. I like it a lot, but if I were to do it all over again, I might go for navy w/ moc croc flap. I love that Numero Un color. I will be back in Paris for a week in November and might pick up the navy there if it's in stock. (I also have a Numero Deux in the black with moc croc trim and a Numero Six in Terre de Sienne.)
> View attachment 4450234
> View attachment 4450235


Hi how does the suede held up. Does it catch dust easily  and hard to maintain ?


----------



## dignatius

svred said:


> Hi how does the suede held up. Does it catch dust easily  and hard to maintain ?



I actually have a Trio Vert bought as a pre-owned.  I would guestimate that it is about 1-2 years old.   The suede is shaved quite close to the skin so in my opinion, it wouldn't hold dust easily.   The suede does change color where you touch it because the direction of the nap changes.  I just brush my hand over the entire flap in the same direction and it looks even again.   That's pretty much it.  I don't do anything else to maintain it and the bag is holding up really well.  The only place that the bag shows wear is on the bottom corners where the leather is folded very tightly.  The color is starting to fade a little there.


----------



## Passerine123

The suede on  mine is holding up fine. It's a good quality suede, although not the most buttery, it's stiffer for durability and keeping it's shape. That said, I wish I'd bought it with the moc-croc flap instead, I just prefer that look to the suede, but it wasn't available when I bought mine. It is now. https://www.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-vert-crocodile  (although I still think the navy is a slightly better color)


----------



## Passerine123

samfalstaff said:


> After $177 in taxes and custom duties, I finally got my numero sept in camel. Then our electric company turned off the power...three days later, I finally got to open and enjoy her.
> 
> First impressions: The clasp seems a little cumbersome. And the front flap is incredibly tight. I'm hoping it will loosen up as I use it. I do wish the strap drop was longer. (I'm not good at action/mod shots, but I hope this helps some folks with their decision.)
> View attachment 4578191
> View attachment 4578192
> View attachment 4578193
> View attachment 4578200
> View attachment 4578203



Looks great! I'm trying to find modeling shots with it worn on the shoulder rather than as a cross body. Have you worn yours that way yet? How was it?


----------



## svred

dignatius said:


> I actually have a Trio Vert bought as a pre-owned.  I would guestimate that it is about 1-2 years old.   The suede is shaved quite close to the skin so in my opinion, it wouldn't hold dust easily.   The suede does change color where you touch it because the direction of the nap changes.  I just brush my hand over the entire flap in the same direction and it looks even again.   That's pretty much it.  I don't do anything else to maintain it and the bag is holding up really well.  The only place that the bag shows wear is on the bottom corners where the leather is folded very tightly.  The color is starting to fade a little there.


Thanks for the response


----------



## svred

To all the owners of Polene bags. My first purchase and I'm so confused to start with the Numero Un or the mini? What would you recommend based on your experiences? Thanks in advance


----------



## MinaAnais

svred said:


> To all the owners of Polene bags. My first purchase and I'm so confused to start with the Numero Un or the mini? What would you recommend based on your experiences? Thanks in advance



I started with the mini in bordeaux,  the grainy leather is still looking great after a year of usage and it still looks brand new, even though I constantly use it at weekends/ dinner dates / days out! It can only hold few things (ie wallet, phone, keys, tissues). A small bottle of water can also fit, but it becomes too "bulky".

I was so impressed with the quality of this bag that I started to look at the number 1 and  the latest nr 7 as well! I decided to purchase the bag nr 1 in black, this time with the croco flap, as I know it will have plenty of usage and can be used for travel. 

Hope this helps you!


----------



## southernbelle43

It truly depends on your preference. I like the look of the Polene 1 mini, but I do not like chain straps!  Plus I have several smaller bags, so I went with the regular size.  Do you wear larger bags more? Smaller ones?  Whatever you choose you will be getting a lovely bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Syrenitytoo said:


> Thanks!  It is so yummy!


And it still smells divine!


----------



## svred

MinaAnais said:


> I started with the mini in bordeaux,  the grainy leather is still looking great after a year of usage and it still looks brand new, even though I constantly use it at weekends/ dinner dates / days out! It can only hold few things (ie wallet, phone, keys, tissues). A small bottle of water can also fit, but it becomes too "bulky".
> 
> I was so impressed with the quality of this bag that I started to look at the number 1 and  the latest nr 7 as well! I decided to purchase the bag nr 1 in black, this time with the croco flap, as I know it will have plenty of usage and can be used for travel.
> 
> Hope this helps you!


Oh that's good to know. I was thinking to start with mini and go big. I'm so tempted to buy both at once.


----------



## svred

southernbelle43 said:


> It truly depends on your preference. I like the look of the Polene 1 mini, but I do not like chain straps!  Plus I have several smaller bags, so I went with the regular size.  Do you wear larger bags more? Smaller ones?  Whatever you choose you will be getting a lovely bag.


Hello thanks for the response. I'm a medium bag person. Not too big not too small. Hence was thinking the Numero Un as I too was concerned about the chain but then I can use that when travelling. I'm so tempted to but both but scared about the returning issues of I decide to return one. Tough decisions


----------



## svred

southernbelle43 said:


> It truly depends on your preference. I like the look of the Polene 1 mini, but I do not like chain straps!  Plus I have several smaller bags, so I went with the regular size.  Do you wear larger bags more? Smaller ones?  Whatever you choose you will be getting a lovely bag.


Which colour combination did you get ?


----------



## southernbelle43

The more it softens, the more I wear it. She is heavy but OH SO CHIC.  (Pardon the Mickey Mouse bandaid, lol.)  I am not known for my mod shots.


svred said:


> Which colour combination did you get ?


I have the pebbled black and the tri color camel.  I wear a lot of black.


----------



## southernbelle43

svred said:


> I'm a medium bag person. Not too big not too small. Hence was thinking the Numero Un as I too was concerned about the chain but then I can use that when travelling. I'm so tempted to but both but scared about the returning issues of I decide to return one. Tough decisions


It sounds like the #1 would be good for you.  It is a medium size and you might get a lot more wear out of it than the mini.  That is unless you travel a lot.


----------



## svred

southernbelle43 said:


> The more it softens, the more I wear it. She is heavy but OH SO CHIC.  (Pardon the Mickey Mouse bandaid, lol.)  I am not known for my mod shots.
> 
> 
> southernbelle43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more it softens, the more I wear it. She is heavy but OH SO CHIC.  (Pardon the Mickey Mouse bandaid, lol.)  I am not known for my mod shots.
> 
> I have the pebbled black and the tri color camel.  I wear a lot of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pebbled black and the tri color camel.  I wear a lot of black.
Click to expand...

Looks so good on you


----------



## samfalstaff

Passerine123 said:


> Looks great! I'm trying to find modeling shots with it worn on the shoulder rather than as a cross body. Have you worn yours that way yet? How was it?


Not yet. I mostly wear bags crossbody. If I have time this weekend, I'll take a shot with it on my shoulder.


----------



## samfalstaff

svred said:


> Hello thanks for the response. I'm a medium bag person. Not too big not too small. Hence was thinking the Numero Un as I too was concerned about the chain but then I can use that when travelling. I'm so tempted to but both but scared about the returning issues of I decide to return one. Tough decisions


I hear you on the returning issue. When I bought my Polenes, I already decided I wasn't going to return them. I just don't want to go through the hassle of international returns. (I live in the US.) You can always try to sell it if it doesn't work out. You obviously won't get all my money back, but you'll get a fair amount back. They sell pretty well on ebay.


----------



## barbee

I will add my two cents.  I had not used my Numero Un all summer, as it's the Bordeaux color, which seems more fall/winter to me.  I actually have more bags than I need, so thought hmm, maybe I should sell it.  Well, I took it out of the dust bag and fell in love all over again.  Just looking at it is a treat.  Such a handsome bag!  And... I found it on Ebay last year, with a very good price tag.  So It has been a win-win situation.  Really, it is so easy to find anything in this bag.  Things do not seem to get lost, as in other bags.  Love it!


----------



## svred

samfalstaff said:


> I hear you on the returning issue. When I bought my Polenes, I already decided I wasn't going to return them. I just don't want to go through the hassle of international returns. (I live in the US.) You can always try to sell it if it doesn't work out. You obviously won't get all my money back, but you'll get a fair amount back. They sell pretty well on ebay.


Oh that's good to know. I'm in Australia. Hopefully there is a  resell market for this bag here.


----------



## Passerine123

samfalstaff said:


> Not yet. I mostly wear bags crossbody. If I have time this weekend, I'll take a shot with it on my shoulder.


Thanks! I’m in Paris this week so I may check it out myself at the Polene store.


----------



## Passerine123

Polene sighting in the wild! Just saw a woman on the Blvd St Germain outside Brasserie Lipp. She was carrying the Numero Un in black with suede flap. Looked sooo luxe.


----------



## samfalstaff

Passerine123 said:


> Polene sighting in the wild! Just saw a woman on the Blvd St Germain outside Brasserie Lipp. She was carrying the Numero Un in black with suede flap. Looked sooo luxe.


How exciting! I've never seen one in the wild before!


----------



## Passerine123

samfalstaff said:


> How exciting! I've never seen one in the wild before!


I saw another one today, this time the Numero Un Mini in Sand. At the Bon Marche department store


----------



## reginaPhalange

Polene make so many gorgeous colourways it’s hard to choose (trying to decide between 4-5 colours) but when I first saw the bag I thought it would be so cute as a backpack, similar to the Senreve Maestra bags.


----------



## bella89

Has anyone purchased the numero sept mini?


----------



## samfalstaff

Passerine123 said:


> Looks great! I'm trying to find modeling shots with it worn on the shoulder rather than as a cross body. Have you worn yours that way yet? How was it?


I wore the numero sept on my shoulder today to and from Target. The strap stayed on my shoulder. It felt comfortable enough and the bag hit me at just the right place. Only problem is the bag doesn't have a slim profile near the bottom. It stuck out a bit causing me to bang it a couple of times on carts/shelves. But I don't see any corner wear just yet.

I do foresee a problem with the clasp. Maybe it will loosen as I use it, but it does take some (finger) muscles to lift up the ring to open the bag. And you have to guide the clasp tongue back into its hole to close the bag. It's not as involved as some bags' opening/closing mechanisms, but it certainly requires some effort and a pause in shopping.


----------



## Biogirl1

Bought the Numéro Un mini in green! So beautiful! I love that the hardware is brushed, or matte. It is very small though; I can’t really fit much in it. And it is a bit heavy. I have found that the strap can be adjusted smaller but I haven’t needed that and I’m about 5 feet tall. In fact I’d like it longer for crossbody use, so instead I use it on my shoulder. I tried it crossbody during warm weather without a jacket, and with just my wallet, phone and sunglasses inside, it was very heavy and the chain rubbed my collarbone. But on the shoulder works very well. I won’t be ordering another mini, but will try to get some use out of this one. I have the regular in navy croc and trio yellow, and both of those are super practical and amazing!


----------



## Biogirl1

I am now dying for the Deux now that it is back in stock! It looks like it has really narrow thin zippered sections. Is the bag practical? How much can you fit inside? I’m hoping you can get more inside than a Numéro Un mini...


----------



## southernbelle43

Biogirl1 said:


> Bought the Numéro Un mini in green! So beautiful! I love that the hardware is brushed, or matte. It is very small though; I can’t really fit much in it. And it is a bit heavy. I have found that the strap can be adjusted smaller but I haven’t needed that and I’m about 5 feet tall. In fact I’d like it longer for crossbody use, so instead I use it on my shoulder. I tried it crossbody during warm weather without a jacket, and with just my wallet, phone and sunglasses inside, it was very heavy and the chain rubbed my collarbone. But on the shoulder works very well. I won’t be ordering another mini, but will try to get some use out of this one. I have the regular in navy croc and trio yellow, and both of those are super practical and amazing!


Thank you for your review.  My issue has always been that darn chain.  It looks so good, but I have never found one that is comfortable.


----------



## lyxxx035

samfalstaff said:


> After $177 in taxes and custom duties, I finally got my numero sept in camel. Then our electric company turned off the power...three days later, I finally got to open and enjoy her.
> 
> First impressions: The clasp seems a little cumbersome. And the front flap is incredibly tight. I'm hoping it will loosen up as I use it. I do wish the strap drop was longer. (I'm not good at action/mod shots, but I hope this helps some folks with their decision.)
> View attachment 4578191
> View attachment 4578192
> View attachment 4578193
> View attachment 4578200
> View attachment 4578203



Did you only order the Numero Sept and had to pay taxes and custom duties? I have the Numero Un but wasn’t subjected to any fees. Now I just ordered two more from Polene and wondering if I’ll get hit with fees even though the total purchase was under $800 USD.


----------



## lyxxx035

Saw the Numero Deux in Smooth Monochrome Black was back in stock so had to jump on it. I’ve been eyeing the Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy as well so added that to the cart too! 

https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-2-noir
https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-mini-monochrome-bordeaux
The only annoying part is the Numero Deux won’t ship until November 25 so I’ll have to wait for the Numero Un Mini too even though I could have gotten it sooner by purchasing separately. Will just use my Numero Un in Trio Croc Black to help pass the time . The last Polene I want is the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey but holding off for now as I’ll be getting a Celine Belt Bag and if they don’t have my first choice of Dark Blue available, I’ll get it in grey.

https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-monochrome-gris
I’m also confused because when checking out, it said I may be subject to tax and custom duty (based in US). But my understanding was that anything less than $800 was duty free? Total came to $730 for both bags and shipping.


----------



## Passerine123

Am in Paris this week so how could I not visit Polene? Unfortunately, due to some big dentals bills my shopping budget took a major hit, but I did manage to buy a little something. Will reveal in post below.


----------



## Passerine123

The SA noticed my Numero Deux right away and said it was very rare and might not be available again. He estimated that less than a dozen were sold.

I didn’t buy a bag but couldn’t resist their well made, reasonably priced pouches. The bigger one actually goes to my husband; he will keep the cables for his iPad, Kindle and iPhone in there. The little one is for me. Prices: 40 euros for the larger pouch, 30 euros for the smaller.


----------



## southernbelle43

Passerine123 said:


> Am in Paris this week so how could I not visit Polene? Unfortunately, due to some big dentals bills my shopping budget took a major hit, but I did manage to buy a little something. Will reveal in post below.
> 
> View attachment 4582307
> View attachment 4582308
> View attachment 4582309
> View attachment 4582310
> View attachment 4582311
> View attachment 4582312
> View attachment 4582313
> View attachment 4582314
> View attachment 4582315


Thank you, I enjoyed the photos.  I do love my #1 bags.  If only they were making the #3, sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

Passerine123 said:


> The SA noticed my Numero Deux right away and said it was very rare and might not be available again. He estimated that less than a dozen were sold.


Wow, if anyone wants one they better snap it up!  I have been tempted but I have another French bag that is so very similar that I have not ordered the deux.


----------



## Passerine123

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, if anyone wants one they better snap it up!  I have been tempted but I have another French bag that is so very similar that I have not ordered the deux.


The moc croc one is the ultra rare one and I have to thank TPF for that...a member mentioned they were back in stock so I immediately ordered the moc croc.They were out of stock of that one in 24 hours and it hasn’t come back in since.


----------



## southernbelle43

Passerine123 said:


> The moc croc one is the ultra rare one and I have to thank TPF for that...a member mentioned they were back in stock so I immediately ordered the moc croc.They were out of stock of that one in 24 hours and it hasn’t come back in since.


Aha, I thought you meant all of them and I could not imagine they had not sold more than that. Thanks.


----------



## lyxxx035

Passerine123 said:


> The SA noticed my Numero Deux right away and said it was very rare and might not be available again. He estimated that less than a dozen were sold.
> 
> I didn’t buy a bag but couldn’t resist their well made, reasonably priced pouches. The bigger one actually goes to my husband; he will keep the cables for his iPad, Kindle and iPhone in there. The little one is for me. Prices: 40 euros for the larger pouch, 30 euros for the smaller.
> 
> View attachment 4582320
> View attachment 4582325
> View attachment 4582331
> View attachment 4582333


Thank you for sharing all of these wonderful photos! I'll be in Paris in February and excited to visit their boutique. Did they have items in store that aren't available via their website? The color of the pouch you purchased is beautiful and I haven't seen it offered online. I'm looking forward to seeing what I can snag in store! Especially accessories or if they offer other color bags.

I recently ordered the Numero Deux in smooth black leather as it has been out of stock forever but popped back online this weekend. Your Deux in Moc Croc is gorgeous and I would have went for that one but I own it already in the Numero Un .


----------



## Biogirl1

Passerine123 said:


> The SA noticed my Numero Deux right away and said it was very rare and might not be available again. He estimated that less than a dozen were sold.
> 
> I didn’t buy a bag but couldn’t resist their well made, reasonably priced pouches. The bigger one actually goes to my husband; he will keep the cables for his iPad, Kindle and iPhone in there. The little one is for me. Prices: 40 euros for the larger pouch, 30 euros for the smaller.
> 
> View attachment 4582320
> View attachment 4582325
> View attachment 4582331
> View attachment 4582333




Passerine123, how do you find the Deux to be as far as functionality and what you can fit inside?


----------



## samfalstaff

Passerine123 said:


> Am in Paris this week so how could I not visit Polene? Unfortunately, due to some big dentals bills my shopping budget took a major hit, but I did manage to buy a little something. Will reveal in post below.
> 
> View attachment 4582307
> View attachment 4582308
> View attachment 4582309
> View attachment 4582310
> View attachment 4582311
> View attachment 4582312
> View attachment 4582313
> View attachment 4582314
> View attachment 4582315


Oh, man! that burgundy croc is gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Passerine123 said:


> The SA noticed my Numero Deux right away and said it was very rare and might not be available again. He estimated that less than a dozen were sold.
> 
> I didn’t buy a bag but couldn’t resist their well made, reasonably priced pouches. The bigger one actually goes to my husband; he will keep the cables for his iPad, Kindle and iPhone in there. The little one is for me. Prices: 40 euros for the larger pouch, 30 euros for the smaller.
> 
> View attachment 4582320
> View attachment 4582325
> View attachment 4582331
> View attachment 4582333


Very nice! I also have the numero deux in black croc but didn't realize it was so rare.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! I also have the numero deux in black croc but didn't realize it was so rare.


Oo I just saw the numero deux is back online and I've been eye-ing that bag forever (assuming it would never come back in stock) - I LOVE the moc croc but also was hoping it would come back in the grey, since I already have so many black bags!  Can either of you that are lucky enough to have one share what you can fit inside?  I have the numero six in moc croc but obviously it barely fits my phone and lipgloss, nothing else, so looking for a roomier day-to-night crossbody and very curious about this one!


----------



## samfalstaff

lyxxx035 said:


> Did you only order the Numero Sept and had to pay taxes and custom duties? I have the Numero Un but wasn’t subjected to any fees. Now I just ordered two more from Polene and wondering if I’ll get hit with fees even though the total purchase was under $800 USD.


Yes, I also ordered the deux in black croc. (Sorry - should have mentioned the other purchase.) Rookie mistake as my total was more than $800 which is I think what flagged customs. I was hoping they would ship them separately since the sept would not be available until October. Oh well.


----------



## samfalstaff

ATLbagaddict said:


> Oo I just saw the numero deux is back online and I've been eye-ing that bag forever (assuming it would never come back in stock) - I LOVE the moc croc but also was hoping it would come back in the grey, since I already have so many black bags!  Can either of you that are lucky enough to have one share what you can fit inside?  I have the numero six in moc croc but obviously it barely fits my phone and lipgloss, nothing else, so looking for a roomier day-to-night crossbody and very curious about this one!


Here you go:





I have an Iphone 6 plus that fits quite well in the back pocket. I'm guessing I could probably fit a bit more in the bag, but for right now I was able to fit my keys, small cosmetic bag, coin purse, and a card holder. Hope this helps!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

samfalstaff said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 4582495
> View attachment 4582496
> View attachment 4582497
> 
> 
> I have an Iphone 6 plus that fits quite well in the back pocket. I'm guessing I could probably fit a bit more in the bag, but for right now I was able to fit my keys, small cosmetic bag, coin purse, and a card holder. Hope this helps!


It does - thank you!!


----------



## lyxxx035

samfalstaff said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 4582495
> View attachment 4582496
> View attachment 4582497
> 
> 
> I have an Iphone 6 plus that fits quite well in the back pocket. I'm guessing I could probably fit a bit more in the bag, but for right now I was able to fit my keys, small cosmetic bag, coin purse, and a card holder. Hope this helps!



Thanks for sharing! Since you own both the Sept and the Deux, do you have a preference between the two?


----------



## samfalstaff

lyxxx035 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Since you own both the Sept and the Deux, do you have a preference between the two?


Definitely the deux. It's easy to access, and the strap drop is longer for crossbody wear. TBH, I'm on the fence with the sept. It looks lovely, but I'm having such a hard time with the clasp.


----------



## chocolateolive

Mandamanda said:


> I visited the Polene store on Sunday. It was nice to see the bags and colors in person. I ended up getting the Numero Un in carbon, which I hadn’t even considered until it caught my eye in the store. They also participate in the VAT refund now, so I ended up saving another $40ish.



Is that burgundy croc not a numero un? It looks smaller, like a size between the numero un and numero un mini. 

Or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## Passerine123

chocolateolive said:


> Is that burgundy croc not a numero un? It looks smaller, like a size between the numero un and numero un mini.
> Or is it just the camera angle?



It's a Numero Un. It was probably the camera angle, but I vaguely remember thinking it did look a smidge smaller than the other Numero Un bags. Maybe it got smooshed a bit when shipped from the manufacturer in Spain.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Just jumped on the Numero Deux in croc.     I’ve been checking obsessively if it or the royal blue would be back in stock. The email notification for back in stock didn’t work btw.


----------



## lyxxx035

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just jumped on the Numero Deux in croc.     I’ve been checking obsessively if it or the royal blue would be back in stock. The email notification for back in stock didn’t work btw.


Yes I've learned that the email notification has never worked unfortunately. I wanted the smooth black leather Numero Un but it's been out of stock forever, I finally emailed them and they said they weren't bringing it back... even though it still shows on their website? I think you were smart to jump on purchasing the Deux, it's been out of stock forever and just recently came back! I've learned with Polene that if I like something, I should buy it sooner rather than later as items rarely come back or if they do sell out quickly. Post some photos of your Deux when you get it!


----------



## Passerine123

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just jumped on the Numero Deux in croc.     I’ve been checking obsessively if it or the royal blue would be back in stock. The email notification for back in stock didn’t work btw.


It didn’t for me either. I asked them about and they said so few came back in stock they decided not to contact everyone on the list.


----------



## Sickgrl13

lyxxx035 said:


> Yes I've learned that the email notification has never worked unfortunately. I wanted the smooth black leather Numero Un but it's been out of stock forever, I finally emailed them and they said they weren't bringing it back... even though it still shows on their website? I think you were smart to jump on purchasing the Deux, it's been out of stock forever and just recently came back! I've learned with Polene that if I like something, I should buy it sooner rather than later as items rarely come back or if they do sell out quickly. Post some photos of your Deux when you get it!



I will post pics when I get it!  FYI, the Deux in smooth leather is available according to the website.....


----------



## lyxxx035

Sickgrl13 said:


> I will post pics when I get it!  FYI, the Deux in smooth leather is available according to the website.....


Whoo! Yes I saw the smooth leather Deux was available a few days ago so I bought it along with a Numero Un Mini in burgundy . Now just waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## pinstripeprincess

Thanks to everyone being so helpful on this thread! I just purchased the Polène Numéro Un in the Trio Green Croc. I plan to use this as an everyday bag (I commute to work from Connecticut --> NYC), and I think the size will be OK for my needs. I was really torn between the green and the burgundy croc, but ultimately went for the green since I think the colorway may be better for year-round use.  I'll post again once I receive it!


----------



## TotinScience

maybe a stupid question. Are Polene bags ever on sale/promo? Black Friday is obviously a deeply American concept, but I noticed that quite a few European brands have a discount anyway to get that sweet American customer money .


----------



## lyxxx035

TotinScience said:


> maybe a stupid question. Are Polene bags ever on sale/promo? Black Friday is obviously a deeply American concept, but I noticed that quite a few European brands have a discount anyway to get that sweet American customer money .


I have been following Polene since January and haven’t seen any sort of sale (though I did miss the holiday season). I honestly don’t think they do any type of sale though as I’ve looked back on early IG posts and they’ve never once mentioned promotion of any type. Additionally, they don’t seem to gift bags to IG influencers (like Senreve, such a turnoff) so it appears they have a different marketing strategy which I’m a big fan of as the brand is more under the radar and let’s the quality speak for itself. The price of the bags for what you get (design, materials, functionality) is more than worth what they charge. I honestly would pay double but shhhh don’t tell Polene that .


----------



## ilovemydog

I am about to purchase the Numero Deux online. I will try to post pics once I receive it. I think I will be going with the smooth leather.


----------



## TotinScience

lyxxx035 said:


> I have been following Polene since January and haven’t seen any sort of sale (though I did miss the holiday season). I honestly don’t think they do any type of sale though as I’ve looked back on early IG posts and they’ve never once mentioned promotion of any type. Additionally, they don’t seem to gift bags to IG influencers (like Senreve, such a turnoff) so it appears they have a different marketing strategy which I’m a big fan of as the brand is more under the radar and let’s the quality speak for itself. The price of the bags for what you get (design, materials, functionality) is more than worth what they charge. I honestly would pay double but shhhh don’t tell Polene that .


Thank you for your response! I think that this kind of marketing strategy takes great confidence in one's product and establishing a following. Based on all the wonderful reviews here and elsewhere, they seem to have accomplished that! I am a hopeless deal hound, so I just have to check if there is anything first .


----------



## lyxxx035

TotinScience said:


> Thank you for your response! I think that this kind of marketing strategy takes great confidence in one's product and establishing a following. Based on all the wonderful reviews here and elsewhere, they seem to have accomplished that! I am a hopeless deal hound, so I just have to check if there is anything first .


Agreed! I am the same way... hence why I'm on the hunt for a YSL through an online retailer that I can use the most promo codes on .


----------



## whatsinaname91

The moc croc deux is online again


----------



## lyxxx035

The Numero Un Trio Khaki has been out of stock forever but is back now for anyone interested!
https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-kaki


----------



## JenJBS

Advice, please. 

Been wanting a new wristlet style for years, and just found Polene. Specifically the Numéro Six. I'm torn between black, burgundy, or maybe peach (if it comes back in stock). Honestly, what I really want is the rose - but with rose gold metal rather than yellow gold; but that's not an option, so... Black? Burgundy? Hope peach comes back? (I'd also love black or burgundy with rose gold metal...)

From pics online I'm a bit nervous about the burgundy. Some pics it looks stunning, others... Meh. Same with the peach. Seems like it's totally dependant on the lighting? Can anyone who has the burgundy or peach advise, please?

Love the great prices! That means I can actually have 'Santa' gift it to me for Christmas, unlike the other bags in my wish list. And I have been wanting a new wristlet for so long...


----------



## yellowgelato

Looks like no one posted the numero sept mini yet? Got mine few weeks ago and have been using it, it's beautifully made, doesn't hold a lot but essentials (small wallet, phone, lipsticks, tissue, keys, compact), the strap is not adjustable and it's a bit long on shoulder (5'2') for my liking, I use it as crossbody and the length is perfect.


----------



## lyxxx035

yellowgelato said:


> Looks like no one posted the numero sept mini yet? Got mine few weeks ago and have been using it, it's beautifully made, doesn't hold a lot but essentials (small wallet, phone, lipsticks, tissue, keys, compact), the strap is not adjustable and it's a bit long on shoulder (5'2') for my liking, I use it as crossbody and the length is perfect.


Beautiful! How did you order that adorable card holder? I haven’t seen it on their website.


----------



## samfalstaff

lyxxx035 said:


> Beautiful! How did you order that adorable card holder? I haven’t seen it on their website.


Lovely! My numero sept came with a cardholder as well. I believe I entered a promo code for it.


----------



## yellowgelato

lyxxx035 said:


> Beautiful! How did you order that adorable card holder? I haven’t seen it on their website.


It came as a surprise free gift, I didn’t put in a code or anything, it’s really nice quality too.


----------



## TotinScience

I was lucky to win an eBay auction on a pre-owned, but excellent condition Numero Un in blue croc, which was exactly the color I coveted. I agree with everything all of you lovely Polene fans have been saying about the quality. It is a superb bag, very beautiful in its design and fantastic in construction, and leather is wonderful (and I am a massive leather snob). With that being said, this bag will end up with my dear TPF bag friend, because she will appreciate it more. This kind of structured bag is just not my jam these days, and as soon as I saw this baggie, I realized it won't get much mileage on my end. Plus, I did find a strap drop a bit too short for my height when worn crossbody - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and my crossbody preference is for the bag proper to begin right at my hip, whereas Numero un ends up around my lower waist (is that even a body part ?). With a bigger coat on, it rides up in a way that I try to avoid with bags. 
Now, how much I wish they'd make a leather strap for Numero Un mini, I think I would very much love to have that one instead!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I was lucky to win an eBay auction on a pre-owned, but excellent condition Numero Un in blue croc, which was exactly the color I coveted. I agree with everything all of you lovely Polene fans have been saying about the quality. It is a superb bag, very beautiful in its design and fantastic in construction, and leather is wonderful (and I am a massive leather snob). With that being said, this bag will end up with my dear TPF bag friend, because she will appreciate it more. This kind of structured bag is just not my jam these days, and as soon as I saw this baggie, I realized it won't get much mileage on my end. Plus, I did find a strap drop a bit too short for my height when worn crossbody - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and my crossbody preference is for the bag proper to begin right at my hip, whereas Numero un ends up around my lower waist (is that even a body part ?). With a bigger coat on, it rides up in a way that I try to avoid with bags.
> Now, how much I wish they'd make a leather strap for Numero Un mini, I think I would very much love to have that one instead!


And I am the lucky new bag owner!   I now have three of these and I will use it and love it.  Thank you TotinScience!!!


----------



## eunaddict

Sigh.

Just an FYI, there are already replicas being produced and sold. And FB won't let you report counterfeit sales. 

(I only found out because an acquaintance of mine commented, and I think she works in fashion/makeup, so that's disappointing.)


----------



## lyxxx035

eunaddict said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Just an FYI, there are already replicas being produced and sold. And FB won't let you report counterfeit sales.
> 
> (I only found out because an acquaintance of mine commented, and I think she works in fashion/makeup, so that's disappointing.)


Eww. On the one hand, at least it's obvious these are fakes . I could tell in seconds that the quality is garbage. Plus the price point of Polene is so good, so what is the point of buying a counterfeit for $50-$100 or whatever when you could buy the real thing for only a few hundred more? Still annoying though lol.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I love the look of the Numero Un, but I feel like it's a little bit too big for me, and I'm definitely concerned with others who have mentioned that it can get heavy.  I also love the gold clasp on the Numero Un Mini, but it's so small.

However, I've long admired Polene (I think I heard of the brand first through Instagram or Facebook) - I love the shape and the minimalistic look and clean lines.  I'm sorely tempted to get the mini, at least to try out the bag, and even though I used to be strictly against chains, I've started to warm up to them a bit more.


----------



## samfalstaff

TotinScience said:


> I was lucky to win an eBay auction on a pre-owned, but excellent condition Numero Un in blue croc, which was exactly the color I coveted. I agree with everything all of you lovely Polene fans have been saying about the quality. It is a superb bag, very beautiful in its design and fantastic in construction, and leather is wonderful (and I am a massive leather snob). With that being said, this bag will end up with my dear TPF bag friend, because she will appreciate it more. This kind of structured bag is just not my jam these days, and as soon as I saw this baggie, I realized it won't get much mileage on my end. Plus, I did find a strap drop a bit too short for my height when worn crossbody - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and my crossbody preference is for the bag proper to begin right at my hip, whereas Numero un ends up around my lower waist (is that even a body part ?). With a bigger coat on, it rides up in a way that I try to avoid with bags.
> Now, how much I wish they'd make a leather strap for Numero Un mini, I think I would very much love to have that one instead!


Yeah, that's the reason why I haven't pulled the trigger on the Un. Can't wear it crossbody. If only Polene would release the Numero Un mini in mock croc...


----------



## TotinScience

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, that's the reason why I haven't pulled the trigger on the Un. Can't wear it crossbody. If only Polene would release the Numero Un mini in mock croc...


Yes!! in mock croc with a leather crossbody strap - I would buy one YESTERDAY 


ohmisseevee said:


> I love the look of the Numero Un, but I feel like it's a little bit too big for me, and I'm definitely concerned with others who have mentioned that it can get heavy.  I also love the gold clasp on the Numero Un Mini, but it's so small.
> 
> However, I've long admired Polene (I think I heard of the brand first through Instagram or Facebook) - I love the shape and the minimalistic look and clean lines.  I'm sorely tempted to get the mini, at least to try out the bag, and even though I used to be strictly against chains, I've started to warm up to them a bit more.


I did find it to be on a heavier side when loaded with my stuff, but not crazily so.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Yes!! in mock croc with a leather crossbody strap - I would buy one YESTERDAY
> 
> I did find it to be on a heavier side when loaded with my stuff, but not crazily so.


I agree, but the way it carries is not uncomfortable to me.


----------



## babyloove

Hi, 
I really like the Polene n°1 mini. Do you happen to know if it's heavy ? I have back issues and must stay away from heavy bags ...
Thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

babyloove said:


> Hi,
> I really like the Polene n°1 mini. Do you happen to know if it's heavy ? I have back issues and must stay away from heavy bags ...
> Thanks


I am sure someone with one will answer you.  I cannot imagine it being too heavy because it is small.


----------



## southernbelle43

My third Numero Un just arrived. It is preowned and has been used a lot, so it has really softened. However, it still looks absolutely new except for minor wear on the metal feet.  I had planned to sell one after receiving this third one, but I am not sure I can part with even one of them. I do like these bags!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Anyone who ordered a Deux and get shipping notification?  Email confirmation said shipment on Nov 25 and I kept checking my email, but so far nothing.

ETA: website now says Dec 10!


----------



## inverved

southernbelle43 said:


> My third Numero Un just arrived. It is preowned and has been used a lot, so it has really softened. However, it still looks absolutely new except for minor wear on the metal feet.  I had planned to sell one after receiving this third one, but I am not sure I can part with even one of them. I do like these bags!!!



Congrats! Show us your new baby!

I'm getting mine next month as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## southernbelle43

no_1_diva said:


> Congrats! Show us your new baby!
> 
> I'm getting mine next month as a Christmas present to myself.


I rarely keep duplicates. And I may sell one of these...probably the camel one because I wear navy and black.  When I received the first one, the black one, I was not sure how much I liked it. It is very structured, but as it softened, it quickly became a favorite.   The blue one is well broken in, very soft and easy to carry.
The blue croc is not as light as it photographs.


I just noticed that you can tell which one has been carried the most by the indentations on the front.  The blue, then the black and the camel which has only been use once.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I rarely keep duplicates. And I may sell one of these...probably the camel one because I wear navy and black.  When I received the first one, the black one, I was not sure how much I liked it. It is very structured, but as it softened, it quickly became a favorite.   The blue one is well broken in, very soft and easy to carry.
> The blue croc is not as light as it photographs.
> View attachment 4600473
> 
> I just noticed that you can tell which one has been carried the most by the indentations on the front.  The blue, then the black and the camel which has only been use once.



Your Numero Un family is so beautiful!! LOVE the black and camel... if I ever take the plunge, it would be in either of those two colors.  I've been looking around on eBay to see if I can get a good price on a preloved bag, but haven't found anything I like enough.

I'm usually not a fan of exotics but the blue croc looks REALLY cool.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Your Numero Un family is so beautiful!! LOVE the black and camel... if I ever take the plunge, it would be in either of those two colors.  I've been looking around on eBay to see if I can get a good price on a preloved bag, but haven't found anything I like enough.
> 
> I'm usually not a fan of exotics but the blue croc looks REALLY cool.


I ordinarily do not like exotics either,  but this one is fine.


----------



## arcana

Happy holidays all! Can someone please let me know how much fits inside no 1, no 1 mini and no 2? I have the num 1 only and have been eyeing the other two but would like to see which one fits more without changing the structure of the bag, in particular the deux. It's so sleek looking I would hate to think I can't keep anything in it. Can the deux fit a small umbrella? Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

arcana said:


> Happy holidays all! Can someone please let me know how much fits inside no 1, no 1 mini and no 2? I have the num 1 only and have been eyeing the other two but would like to see which one fits more without changing the structure of the bag, in particular the deux. It's so sleek looking I would hate to think I can't keep anything in it. Can the deux fit a small umbrella? Thanks!


I own a deux and an umbrella will not fit. Lots of stuff will fit into the deux but definitely nothing too bulky.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene is offering free international shipping today. Code: GiftFromParis 

I pulled the trigger and ordered my Number 6 in black.


----------



## Louise Sunshine

I thought I was going crazy because I saw the ad and couldn’t fine it again. Thank you!


JenJBS said:


> Polene is offering free international shipping today. Code: GiftFromParis
> 
> I pulled the trigger and ordered my Number 6 in black.


----------



## JenJBS

Louise Sunshine said:


> I thought I was going crazy because I saw the ad and couldn’t fine it again. Thank you!



You're very welcome, and not going crazy at all. And since France doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving or Black Friday to make the discount on International Shipping seems perfectly fitting.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Sickgrl13 said:


> Anyone who ordered a Deux and get shipping notification?  Email confirmation said shipment on Nov 25 and I kept checking my email, but so far nothing.
> 
> ETA: website now says Dec 10!


Hi I got my notification yesterday - dhl delivery Friday 6th December. I can’t wait.


----------



## inverved

JenJBS said:


> Polene is offering free international shipping today. Code: GiftFromParis
> 
> I pulled the trigger and ordered my Number 6 in black.



Thank you so much! 

I decided to bite the bullet and order a Numero Un in Trio Black Crocodile as a Christmas present to myself. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## JenJBS

no_1_diva said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I decided to bite the bullet and order a Numero Un in Trio Black Crocodile as a Christmas present to myself. Can't wait for it to arrive!



You're welcome. Looking forward to seeing pics of your new purse!


----------



## BexWCSL

southernbelle43 said:


> I rarely keep duplicates. And I may sell one of these...probably the camel one because I wear navy and black.  When I received the first one, the black one, I was not sure how much I liked it. It is very structured, but as it softened, it quickly became a favorite.   The blue one is well broken in, very soft and easy to carry.
> The blue croc is not as light as it photographs.
> View attachment 4600473
> 
> I just noticed that you can tell which one has been carried the most by the indentations on the front.  The blue, then the black and the camel which has only been use once.


@southernbelle43 I'm about to pull the trigger on their numero Sept mini but wasn't sure how customs work. Did you get charged customs? (I'm assuming you're in the States)


----------



## BexWCSL

yellowgelato said:


> Looks like no one posted the numero sept mini yet? Got mine few weeks ago and have been using it, it's beautifully made, doesn't hold a lot but essentials (small wallet, phone, lipsticks, tissue, keys, compact), the strap is not adjustable and it's a bit long on shoulder (5'2') for my liking, I use it as crossbody and the length is perfect.


OMG I'm about to pull the trigger on this and your review helped so much! Is it possible to show some photos of the inside? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## southernbelle43

BexWCSL said:


> @southernbelle43 I'm about to pull the trigger on their numero Sept mini but wasn't sure how customs work. Did you get charged customs? (I'm assuming you're in the States)


No customs charges on items under $800.


----------



## BexWCSL

southernbelle43 said:


> No customs charges on items under $800.



Thank you! Hitting the buy button now lol


----------



## chiori

Hi! I saw the free shipping deal and I'm SO close to pulling the trigger on the Numero Un Mini and the Numero Six! But to owners of either bag, I have 2 questions:
1. Does the chain of the Un Mini bother anyone? That's the only reservation I have. 
2. Does the Numero Six fit an iPhone X or iPhone 11 Pro?


----------



## Biogirl1

chiori said:


> Hi! I saw the free shipping deal and I'm SO close to pulling the trigger on the Numero Un Mini and the Numero Six! But to owners of either bag, I have 2 questions:
> 1. Does the chain of the Un Mini bother anyone? That's the only reservation I have.
> 2. Does the Numero Six fit an iPhone X or iPhone 11 Pro?



I posted a review of the Un Mini a few pages ago, but the gist is that I loooove the way it looks, but it’s heavy and not much can fit in it. The chain is gorgeous, but if you’re wearing a thin shirt, the chain will dig in your collarbone and neck if you wear it crossbody. (Wearing it just on the shoulder was fine for me.) But as an update from my review, I recently wore it with a winter coat and I had no issues with the chain digging in when it was crossbody. So if you have enough padding with your clothes, it’s fine.


----------



## chiori

Biogirl1 said:


> I posted a review of the Un Mini a few pages ago, but the gist is that I loooove the way it looks, but it’s heavy and not much can fit in it. The chain is gorgeous, but if you’re wearing a thin shirt, the chain will dig in your collarbone and neck if you wear it crossbody. (Wearing it just on the shoulder was fine for me.) But as an update from my review, I recently wore it with a winter coat and I had no issues with the chain digging in when it was crossbody. So if you have enough padding with your clothes, it’s fine.


Thank you! That was very helpful


----------



## anneclaire127

Biogirl1 said:


> I posted a review of the Un Mini a few pages ago, but the gist is that I loooove the way it looks, but it’s heavy and not much can fit in it. The chain is gorgeous, but if you’re wearing a thin shirt, the chain will dig in your collarbone and neck if you wear it crossbody. (Wearing it just on the shoulder was fine for me.) But as an update from my review, I recently wore it with a winter coat and I had no issues with the chain digging in when it was crossbody. So if you have enough padding with your clothes, it’s fine.



@Biogirl1 - thank you for your review!  Do you happen to know how heavy the Un Mini is?  My biggest concerns are the weight and the chain strap - like many here, chain straps are not my favorite.

I am working on a hack for the strap.  I've been in touch with Mautto, and they may be able to do a custom strap with t-bars (to hook through the grommets).  My idea (and the person I was in touch with didn't think it was crazy) would be to have a chain for just part of the strap, as you need this for at least the first few inches on each end, and then you would have leather for the rest.

I also ordered a Deux in monochrome black that should be arriving soon.  I've learned my lesson with the way things disappear and reappear on Polène's site - best to buy something you like before it disappears!


----------



## southernbelle43

anneclaire127 said:


> @Biogirl1 I've learned my lesson with the way things disappear and reappear on Polène's site - best to buy something you like before it disappears!


Amen to that.  I regret missing out on the Numero Trois, sigh.


----------



## Biogirl1

anneclaire127 said:


> @Biogirl1 - thank you for your review!  Do you happen to know how heavy the Un Mini is?  My biggest concerns are the weight and the chain strap - like many here, chain straps are not my favorite.
> 
> I am working on a hack for the strap.  I've been in touch with Mautto, and they may be able to do a custom strap with t-bars (to hook through the grommets).  My idea (and the person I was in touch with didn't think it was crazy) would be to have a chain for just part of the strap, as you need this for at least the first few inches on each end, and then you would have leather for the rest.
> 
> I also ordered a Deux in monochrome black that should be arriving soon.  I've learned my lesson with the way things disappear and reappear on Polène's site - best to buy something you like before it disappears!



Hi anneclaire127–you’re welcome! I don’t know how much the Un mini weighs, but it’s definitely heavier than the regular Un. I love that you’re looking into other options for the strap! Let us know what you come up with. I’d be very interested in a replacement strap with some leather at the shoulder. It would make me much more apt to buy another mini, but with the way the strap is currently, I can’t take the plunge for another one.

I also ordered a Deux (but black croc). It’s supposed to come today! Yay! I’ve bern waiting for the Deux to make a return for a really long time now! Yes, definitely need to grab what you like very quickly from Polene!


----------



## JenJBS

Biogirl1 said:


> Hi anneclaire127–you’re welcome! I don’t know how much the Un mini weighs, but it’s definitely heavier than the regular Un. I love that you’re looking into other options for the strap! Let us know what you come up with. I’d be very interested in a replacement strap with some leather at the shoulder. It would make me much more apt to buy another mini, but with the way the strap is currently, I can’t take the plunge for another one.
> 
> I also ordered a Deux (but black croc). It’s supposed to come today! Yay! I’ve bern waiting for the Deux to make a return for a really long time now! Yes, definitely need to grab what you like very quickly from Polene!



Did your Deux arrive? Any chance you would be willing to share pics of it? Please...


----------



## Biogirl1

JenJBS said:


> Did your Deux arrive? Any chance you would be willing to share pics of it? Please...



It did arrive! I just took some photos this morning and will try to upload them a bit later during my lunch break. Spoiler alert—I looove it!


----------



## JenJBS

Biogirl1 said:


> It did arrive! I just took some photos this morning and will try to upload them a bit later during my lunch break. Spoiler alert—I looove it!



Congratulations on your new bag!  Looking forward to pics whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Biogirl1

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag!  Looking forward to pics whenever you get a chance.



Here you go! I went a little overboard, but wanted you guys to get the full experience! The items I have in front of the bag—wallet, pouch, sunglasses case, pen and stylus all fit in one of the two zippered pockets. (So there’s a full zippered pocket left for more stuff!)  Also, my iPhone 7 Plus fit in the back exterior pocket.


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> View attachment 4605720
> View attachment 4605721
> View attachment 4605722
> View attachment 4605723
> View attachment 4605724
> View attachment 4605725
> 
> 
> Here you go! I went a little overboard, but wanted you guys to get the full experience! The items I have in front of the bag—wallet, pouch, sunglasses case, pen and stylus all fit in one of the two zippered pockets. (So there’s a full zippered pocket left for more stuff!)  Also, my iPhone 7 Plus fit in the back exterior pocket.



And here it is up against an Un (mustard yellow) and an Un mini (green).


----------



## southernbelle43

Biogirl1 said:


> View attachment 4605731
> View attachment 4605732
> 
> 
> And here it is up against an Un (mustard yellow) and an Un mini (green).


Thanks so much for the comparisons, they are so helpful.  That is a beautiful bag and I would be ordering  if I did not already have an Ateliers Auguste Monceau that is very similar.


----------



## JenJBS

She's lovely! And could easily be dressed up or down. Very versatile. Congratulations! Thanks for all the pics! And for the comparison pics. Enjoy your new purse!


----------



## ilovemydog

Earlier in November I posted that I would be purchasing the numero deux and I finally got around to it! Website says it will ship on Dec 10th. I had to hold off because we are on vacation in the Caymans until the 7th. So I couldn’t risk it getting delivered. I took advantage of the giftfromparis code so I didn’t have to pay shipping


----------



## JenJBS

My numero six arrived! The leather is extraordinary!


----------



## Biogirl1

JenJBS said:


> My numero six arrived! The leather is extraordinary!



Oooooo!


----------



## anneclaire127

@Biogirl1 and @JenJBS I love your bags!  I got my Deux yesterday as well - it's smooth monochromatic black.  It is such a chic bag, and the leather is so nice.  I love the look of smooth leather, but I do like something durable, and I always worry about smooth leather scratching.  It looks as though this may not scratch easily, which would be fantastic.  

I love the Celine classic box bag and the Hermes Constance (but not the price tag), and this bag really ticks that box for me.  It's so cool and retro, and I love the way the strap attaches, similar to the Constance.  

@southernbelle43 , I'm curious about your trio camel Numero Un, mostly about the leather.  I'm considering the Numero Un Mini, either black (grained leather, yay, durable!) or the trio camel.  One concern I had was the smooth light camel flap and back pocket.  Does this seem to scratch easily?  Also, do you have issues with color transfer?  Maybe it's not as light as it seems in some photo - would love your thoughts on that.

Also, @Biogirl1 , I was so surprised to read what you said about the Numero Un Mini being heavier than the Numero Un!  Is it really more heavy?  The Numero Un does not sound like a light bag.  Do you think the weight is due to the chain strap?  I'm still talking with Mautto about a leather strap that will work with the Un Mini - it definitely seems doable, and they have many colors of leather available.  They may not be able to make the strap adjustable, as the strap would already have a lot going on with its part-chain, part-leather design.


----------



## southernbelle43

anneclaire127 said:


> @southernbelle43 , I'm curious about your trio camel Numero Un, mostly about the leather. I'm considering the Numero Un Mini, either black (grained leather, yay, durable!) or the trio camel. One concern I had was the smooth light camel flap and back pocket. Does this seem to scratch easily? Also, do you have issues with color transfer? Maybe it's not as light as it seems in some photo - would love your thoughts on that.


I cannot help you on this, sorry.  I think I might have carried this once to church for an hour. I have sold the bag (only because I have three Numero Uns and had to let one go). Although this is the prettiest of them, I felt I would wear the black and blue ones more.


----------



## JenJBS

Wow! Seems yesterday was a big day for Polene bags! 

Thanks, @anneclaire127! Congratulations on your new bag.  I agree with you that it doesn't seem this leather would scratch easily.


----------



## JenJBS

Free international shipping until December 24th! Code: GiftFromParis.


----------



## chiori

JenJBS said:


> My numero six arrived! The leather is extraordinary!


Congrats on your beautiful bag! Do you know if it fits an iPhone X or 11?


----------



## JenJBS

I have a lg g8x which barely fits. If I'm reading the online sizes right, then the iPhone X or 11 should also fit, but not 100% sure.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Is there a minimum spend on the free international shipping? I tried ordering two small leather good but it didn’t work.


----------



## inverved

My bag has been released from Customs and should hopefully be delivered tomorrow, which is pretty fast for a parcel to travel from Spain to Australia. 

Exciting times!


----------



## Biogirl1

anneclaire127 said:


> @Biogirl1 and @JenJBS I love your bags!  I got my Deux yesterday as well - it's smooth monochromatic black.  It is such a chic bag, and the leather is so nice.  I love the look of smooth leather, but I do like something durable, and I always worry about smooth leather scratching.  It looks as though this may not scratch easily, which would be fantastic.
> 
> I love the Celine classic box bag and the Hermes Constance (but not the price tag), and this bag really ticks that box for me.  It's so cool and retro, and I love the way the strap attaches, similar to the Constance.
> 
> @southernbelle43 , I'm curious about your trio camel Numero Un, mostly about the leather.  I'm considering the Numero Un Mini, either black (grained leather, yay, durable!) or the trio camel.  One concern I had was the smooth light camel flap and back pocket.  Does this seem to scratch easily?  Also, do you have issues with color transfer?  Maybe it's not as light as it seems in some photo - would love your thoughts on that.
> 
> Also, @Biogirl1 , I was so surprised to read what you said about the Numero Un Mini being heavier than the Numero Un!  Is it really more heavy?  The Numero Un does not sound like a light bag.  Do you think the weight is due to the chain strap?  I'm still talking with Mautto about a leather strap that will work with the Un Mini - it definitely seems doable, and they have many colors of leather available.  They may not be able to make the strap adjustable, as the strap would already have a lot going on with its part-chain, part-leather design.



@anneclaire127   I had been trying to decide between the smooth leather black Deux and the croc, but figured the croc would give it some texture. I love my croc, but I still think about the smooth leather black one! So beautiful!

I just did the experiment and removed the chain strap from the Un mini, and then it was lighter than the regular Un. The chain itself is really heavy in my opinion. It might not be a big deal to some people, but I could really feel a difference. I would be very interested in a different strap for the mini—leather or even faux leather on the shoulder part would help prevent it from digging in and would make the bag lighter overall.


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

anneclaire127 said:


> @Biogirl1 and @JenJBS I love your bags!  I got my Deux yesterday as well - it's smooth monochromatic black.  It is such a chic bag, and the leather is so nice.  I love the look of smooth leather, but I do like something durable, and I always worry about smooth leather scratching.  It looks as though this may not scratch easily, which would be fantastic.
> 
> I love the Celine classic box bag and the Hermes Constance (but not the price tag), and this bag really ticks that box for me.  It's so cool and retro, and I love the way the strap attaches, similar to the Constance.
> 
> @southernbelle43 , I'm curious about your trio camel Numero Un, mostly about the leather.  I'm considering the Numero Un Mini, either black (grained leather, yay, durable!) or the trio camel.  One concern I had was the smooth light camel flap and back pocket.  Does this seem to scratch easily?  Also, do you have issues with color transfer?  Maybe it's not as light as it seems in some photo - would love your thoughts on that.
> 
> Also, @Biogirl1 , I was so surprised to read what you said about the Numero Un Mini being heavier than the Numero Un!  Is it really more heavy?  The Numero Un does not sound like a light bag.  Do you think the weight is due to the chain strap?  I'm still talking with Mautto about a leather strap that will work with the Un Mini - it definitely seems doable, and they have many colors of leather available.  They may not be able to make the strap adjustable, as the strap would already have a lot going on with its part-chain, part-leather design.





yellowgelato said:


> Looks like no one posted the numero sept mini yet? Got mine few weeks ago and have been using it, it's beautifully made, doesn't hold a lot but essentials (small wallet, phone, lipsticks, tissue, keys, compact), the strap is not adjustable and it's a bit long on shoulder (5'2') for my liking, I use it as crossbody and the length is perfect.


 
Beautiful bag


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

yellowgelato said:


> Looks like no one posted the numero sept mini yet? Got mine few weeks ago and have been using it, it's beautifully made, doesn't hold a lot but essentials (small wallet, phone, lipsticks, tissue, keys, compact), the strap is not adjustable and it's a bit long on shoulder (5'2') for my liking, I use it as crossbody and the length is perfect.



Love this bag almost bought it, but it looks similar to a bag I already own the WANT Les Essentiels Valencia Satchel. Got the Numero Deux in black instead.


----------



## anneclaire127

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot help you on this, sorry.  I think I might have carried this once to church for an hour. I have sold the bag (only because I have three Numero Uns and had to let one go). Although this is the prettiest of them, I felt I would wear the black and blue ones more.


Thanks, @southernbelle43 !  I agree that the trio camel is very pretty - and I also think the black and blue are stunning.  I would have a hard time choosing.


----------



## anneclaire127

Biogirl1 said:


> @anneclaire127   I had been trying to decide between the smooth leather black Deux and the croc, but figured the croc would give it some texture. I love my croc, but I still think about the smooth leather black one! So beautiful!
> 
> I just did the experiment and removed the chain strap from the Un mini, and then it was lighter than the regular Un. The chain itself is really heavy in my opinion. It might not be a big deal to some people, but I could really feel a difference. I would be very interested in a different strap for the mini—leather or even faux leather on the shoulder part would help prevent it from digging in and would make the bag lighter overall.



Thank you so much for checking on the weight of the Un Mini with and without the chain.  I am probably going to order the Un Mini soon, and once i receive it, I will work with Mautto on my leather strap order.  I will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## BexWCSL

My sept mini in gray came and holy hell is it small. My iPhone 11pro (not max) barely fit. Super cute though so I’m on the fence about returning given that shipping is gonna cost me an arm and a leg  also that cute little card holder add on was probably a one time thing. Will post pics if anyone is interested!


----------



## inverved

UPDATE: So my bag actually arrived at work yesterday while I was working from home, so this morning I went to pick it up from my colleagues in the warehouse, took it into a small meeting room to unbox... and all I can say is WOW! I couldn't stop grinning like an idiot, because I'm so impressed with it. 

I love the top handle, the crossbody sits perfectly on my frame (I'm 5'6 for reference), not heavy at all and it's not too boxy like the Givenchy Antigona in small (which I sold earlier this year). I think this is a better alternative, to be honest.

This is one of the most underrated bags I've ever seen. It's one of those bags that make you question the concept of luxury bags and why you justified spending so much previously. With all that being said, this bag has now rounded out my collection, so I will not be purchasing any more bags for the foreseeable future.

I was planning to carry a smaller bag tomorrow when I go out, but I'm very tempted to debut this baby!

Please ignore the hideous background...


----------



## BexWCSL

BexWCSL said:


> My sept mini in gray came and holy hell is it small. My iPhone 11pro (not max) barely fit. Super cute though so I’m on the fence about returning given that shipping is gonna cost me an arm and a leg  also that cute little card holder add on was probably a one time thing. Will post pics if anyone is interested!


Posted pics regardless. I did manage to stuff my husband’s 11Pro Max inside with a card case (who only carries one card??) with a compact and concealer instead of lipstick. Probably won’t have room for my stash of keys unless I downsize to my car key and house key. I guess that’s the point of the bag, to only really bring your essentials lol! Beautiful bag and the top handle can actually be detached and hooked to the interior D ring as a key lanyard.


----------



## kaydee8

BexWCSL said:


> Posted pics regardless. I did manage to stuff my husband’s 11Pro Max inside with a card case (who only carries one card??) with a compact and concealer instead of lipstick. Probably won’t have room for my stash of keys unless I downsize to my car key and house key. I guess that’s the point of the bag, to only really bring your essentials lol! Beautiful bag and the top handle can actually be detached and hooked to the interior D ring as a key lanyard.



Does it bulge out on the side due to the phone size or is the middle section structurally rounded?


----------



## BexWCSL

kaydee8 said:


> Does it bulge out on the side due to the phone size or is the middle section structurally rounded?


It structurally is rounded/folded(?) up top due to the flap style this bag has. So keep in mind any "bulbous" items you need to bring, it needs to be at the bottom


----------



## kaydee8

Thank you!!! It looks so cute but yea can't believe how small it is. I wonder if the larger format is more practical. 


BexWCSL said:


> It structurally is rounded/folded(?) up top due to the flap style this bag has. So keep in mind any "bulbous" items you need to bring, it needs to be at the bottom


----------



## BexWCSL

kaydee8 said:


> Thank you!!! It looks so cute but yea can't believe how small it is. I wonder if the larger format is more practical.


I went on Polene's instagram and stalked all the mod shots + tagged photos of the regular Sept. While the bigger one looks more practical, it doesn't look like the long strap can be removed which I'm not a big fan of. With the mini at least you can tuck the chain strap into the bag.


----------



## ilovemydog

no_1_diva said:


> UPDATE: So my bag actually arrived at work yesterday while I was working from home, so this morning I went to pick it up from my colleagues in the warehouse, took it into a small meeting room to unbox... and all I can say is WOW! I couldn't stop grinning like an idiot, because I'm so impressed with it.
> 
> I love the top handle, the crossbody sits perfectly on my frame (I'm 5'6 for reference), not heavy at all and it's not too boxy like the Givenchy Antigona in small (which I sold earlier this year). I think this is a better alternative, to be honest.
> 
> This is one of the most underrated bags I've ever seen. It's one of those bags that make you question the concept of luxury bags and why you justified spending so much previously. With all that being said, this bag has now rounded out my collection, so I will not be purchasing any more bags for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I was planning to carry a smaller bag tomorrow when I go out, but I'm very tempted to debut this baby!
> 
> Please ignore the hideous background...
> 
> View attachment 4607710


You’re selling me on this bag. I love how elegant and sophisticated the numero un is. And from pics I’ve seen it can be worn casually or for work

I have my eyes on the Un and Un mini. Hopefully I can exercise self restraint since I just purchased the numero deux


----------



## inverved

ilovemydog said:


> You’re selling me on this bag. I love how elegant and sophisticated the numero un is. And from pics I’ve seen it can be worn casually or for work
> 
> I have my eyes on the Un and Un mini. Hopefully I can exercise self restraint since I just purchased the numero deux



For many months, I was quite sceptical, thinking it would be trendy and date quickly, but because this brand somewhat flies under the radar compared to the likes of Senreve, I think it does have some lasting power and seems more refined, which is right up my alley!

I decided to carry this bag around today and it was so fun to do. For some reason, I carried it crossbody most of the time and handheld it at certain points, although the bag feels heavier when carried handheld or in the crook of your arm, whereas it felt like a feather when worn crossbody. My friend who I met for brunch complimented me on the bag too. She even mentioned it again when we said our goodbyes.

Which colours do you have your eyes on?


----------



## galex101404

They posted a new style on their Instagram this morning. The Numero Un Nano. More information will be released tomorrow, but this looks like the perfect size for me!


----------



## lyxxx035

galex101404 said:


> They posted a new style on their Instagram this morning. The Numero Un Nano. More information will be released tomorrow, but this looks like the perfect size for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608921
> View attachment 4608922


Ah you beat me to it! They also have new colors in small leather goods on their website!


----------



## lyxxx035

galex101404 said:


> They posted a new style on their Instagram this morning. The Numero Un Nano. More information will be released tomorrow, but this looks like the perfect size for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608921
> View attachment 4608922


Interestingly they offer 5 of the Numero Un Nano in smooth leather for $300 and then the textured leather versions are $260.


----------



## ilovemydog

no_1_diva said:


> For many months, I was quite sceptical, thinking it would be trendy and date quickly, but because this brand somewhat flies under the radar compared to the likes of Senreve, I think it does have some lasting power and seems more refined, which is right up my alley!
> 
> I decided to carry this bag around today and it was so fun to do. For some reason, I carried it crossbody most of the time and handheld it at certain points, although the bag feels heavier when carried handheld or in the crook of your arm, whereas it felt like a feather when worn crossbody. My friend who I met for brunch complimented me on the bag too. She even mentioned it again when we said our goodbyes.
> 
> Which colours do you have your eyes on?


I love the black and red haha. I am more of a black kind of a girl since my wardrobe tends to be darker. It reminds me of Celine and it’s under the radar. I have yet to see a Polene in my city.


Speaking of which-I just got text/email notification that my numero deux has shipped


----------



## coolmelondew

galex101404 said:


> They posted a new style on their Instagram this morning. The Numero Un Nano. More information will be released tomorrow, but this looks like the perfect size for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608921
> View attachment 4608922


this is too cute! and very very tempting.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am curious about the size difference between the mini and nano. From the pictures it doesn't look as substantial a difference as between the standard size and mini.


----------



## inverved

Just when I thought I was done... they bring out the Nano. Curious to see the dimensions, as that will be a determining factor for me.


----------



## lyxxx035

no_1_diva said:


> Just when I thought I was done... they bring out the Nano. Curious to see the dimensions, as that will be a determining factor for me.


Dimensions listed here 

https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-nano-camel


----------



## inverved

lyxxx035 said:


> Dimensions listed here
> 
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-nano-camel



Thanks!

Upon looking at the textured leather, it reminds me too much of Hermes Epsom or Prada Saffiano, which I am not a fan of either. This will be a pass for me, unless they decide to made it in the pebbled leather, as opposed to textured leather.


----------



## Passerine123

I don't like the way they show the nano in the cross-body photos. It's sitting too high on the models' bodies. Weird. I wish they would show a cross-body photo with the strap at its maximum length so you could see how far it could be extended.


----------



## southernbelle43

lyxxx035 said:


> Dimensions listed here
> 
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-nano-camel


I cannot say I am a fan of that.  It seems like it would be incredibly hard to get into as small as it is.  I have two full sized ones and with the front snaps open it is easy to get into.  With all of the snaps secured it is a "little" tight but can be done.


----------



## southernbelle43

no_1_diva said:


> UPDATE: So my bag actually arrived at work yesterday while I was working from home, so this morning I went to pick it up from my colleagues in the warehouse, took it into a small meeting room to unbox... and all I can say is WOW! I couldn't stop grinning like an idiot, because I'm so impressed with it.
> 
> I love the top handle, the crossbody sits perfectly on my frame (I'm 5'6 for reference), not heavy at all and it's not too boxy like the Givenchy Antigona in small (which I sold earlier this year). I think this is a better alternative, to be honest.
> 
> This is one of the most underrated bags I've ever seen. It's one of those bags that make you question the concept of luxury bags and why you justified spending so much previously. With all that being said, this bag has now rounded out my collection, so I will not be purchasing any more bags for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I was planning to carry a smaller bag tomorrow when I go out, but I'm very tempted to debut this baby!
> 
> Please ignore the hideous background...
> 
> View attachment 4607710


I agree with your assessment of Polene quality and I love both of my numero un bags!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

These dimensions are extremely confusing to me.  Is this width x height x depth, or do I have the order incorrect?

Numero Un Nano
Dimensions : 22 X 17 X 9 cm

Numero Un
Dimensions : 32 X 16,5 X 23 cm

Numero Un Mini
Dimensions : 20,5 X 18 X 9 cm


----------



## Freak4Coach

ohmisseevee said:


> These dimensions are extremely confusing to me.  Is this width x height x depth, or do I have the order incorrect?
> 
> Numero Un Nano
> Dimensions : 22 X 17 X 9 cm
> 
> Numero Un
> Dimensions : 32 X 16,5 X 23 cm
> 
> Numero Un Mini
> Dimensions : 20,5 X 18 X 9 cm



You have it in the right order - width x height x depth


----------



## Freak4Coach

It's been a while since I've been in this thread. I still love my Numero Un! I came here to see if there's an any info on the new Nano. It's  Has anyone seen one in person?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Freak4Coach said:


> It's been a while since I've been in this thread. I still love my Numero Un! I came here to see if there's an any info on the new Nano. It's  Has anyone seen one in person?



I haven’t seen one in person, but I ordered a black textured Nano today.  I will post pics as soon as I receive it....and comparison pics to my Numero Un in navy croc.  I figure, the bags are so sturdy and well-made, if I hate the longest strap length or size on me, one of my DDs can get it as a gift.  Not too much of a gamble at this price point, and I’m already a fan of the brand!


----------



## Freak4Coach

stylistbydesign said:


> I haven’t seen one in person, but I ordered a black textured Nano today.  I will post pics as soon as I receive it....and comparison pics to my Numero Un in navy croc.  I figure, the bags are so sturdy and well-made, if I hate the longest strap length or size on me, one of my DDs can get it as a gift.  Not too much of a gamble at this price point, and I’m already a fan of the brand!



Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

stylistbydesign said:


> I haven’t seen one in person, but I ordered a black textured Nano today.  I will post pics as soon as I receive it....and comparison pics to my Numero Un in navy croc.  I figure, the bags are so sturdy and well-made, if I hate the longest strap length or size on me, one of my DDs can get it as a gift.  Not too much of a gamble at this price point, and I’m already a fan of the brand!



Congratulations on your new bag! Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## kombucha

I just purchased the Polene un nano in textured black leather but I was really close to buying the smooth black leather! Since I want to use this as a daily bag that can withstand a bit of wear, I thought the textured leather would be the wiser choice. But still thinking about the smooth leather.  

Does anyone know if the smooth leather on any of their other bags scratch easily?


----------



## southernbelle43

kombucha said:


> I just purchased the Polene un nano in textured black leather but I was really close to buying the smooth black leather! Since I want to use this as a daily bag that can withstand a bit of wear, I thought the textured leather would be the wiser choice. But still thinking about the smooth leather.
> 
> Does anyone know if the smooth leather on any of their other bags scratch easily?


I cannot address the smooth leather, but I have two textured that don’t scratch, so you made a wise choice.


----------



## giligy

Freak4Coach said:


> You have it in the right order - width x height x depth


The height is less than the depth on the Numero Un?


----------



## chiori

I finally took photos of my gray Un Mini that came last week! She's beautiful! I do agree with other reviews about the chain, it's not the most comfortable strap. It makes the bag feel heavy, even when it's empty, because the chain is SO thin that it just doesn't distribute weight well. But that said, I don't care, I love her just the same. 

Size-wise, I personally think she fits a lot! But I also don't carry a lot on a normal basis. I can fit a small wallet (that 5"W X 3.25"H X 0.75"D), lipstick, a nail file, hand lotion, keys, iPhone X, and a sunglasses case with plenty of room to spare. 

The gray is actually more of a warm gray with taupe-hues, so I took a side-by-side with a Rebecca Minkoff cool gray bag for a color comparison. I also took a picture of the way I shortened the chain; I saw someone do this on Reddit and wanted to share it here. It's a way to shorten it even more than just feeding the chain through both grommets.


----------



## giligy

chiori said:


> I finally took photos of my gray Un Mini that came last week! She's beautiful! I do agree with other reviews about the chain, it's not the most comfortable strap. It makes the bag feel heavy, even when it's empty, because the chain is SO thin that it just doesn't distribute weight well. But that said, I don't care, I love her just the same.
> 
> Size-wise, I personally think she fits a lot! But I also don't carry a lot on a normal basis. I can fit a small wallet (that 5"W X 3.25"H X 0.75"D), lipstick, a nail file, hand lotion, keys, iPhone X, and a sunglasses case with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> The gray is actually more of a warm gray with taupe-hues, so I took a side-by-side with a Rebecca Minkoff cool gray bag for a color comparison. I also took a picture of the way I shortened the chain; I saw someone do this on Reddit and wanted to share it here. It's a way to shorten it even more than just feeding the chain through both grommets.
> 
> View attachment 4611992
> View attachment 4611990
> View attachment 4611991
> View attachment 4611989
> View attachment 4611988


It's beautiful!


----------



## Freak4Coach

giligy said:


> The height is less than the depth on the Numero Un?



Sorry about that. On that Numero Un the last 2 numbers are reversed. It should read -  32 X 23 X 16.5 cm.


----------



## lyxxx035

FYI someone on IG bought the Numero Un Nano in smooth leather and shared some pics of what can fit inside.


----------



## lyxxx035

lyxxx035 said:


> FYI someone on IG bought the Numero Un Nano in smooth leather and shared some pics of what can fit inside.



She also did an unboxing of it in her stories.


----------



## Biogirl1

chiori said:


> I finally took photos of my gray Un Mini that came last week! She's beautiful! I do agree with other reviews about the chain, it's not the most comfortable strap. It makes the bag feel heavy, even when it's empty, because the chain is SO thin that it just doesn't distribute weight well. But that said, I don't care, I love her just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Size-wise, I personally think she fits a lot! But I also don't carry a lot on a normal basis. I can fit a small wallet (that 5"W X 3.25"H X 0.75"D), lipstick, a nail file, hand lotion, keys, iPhone X, and a sunglasses case with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> The gray is actually more of a warm gray with taupe-hues, so I took a side-by-side with a Rebecca Minkoff cool gray bag for a color comparison. I also took a picture of the way I shortened the chain; I saw someone do this on Reddit and wanted to share it here. It's a way to shorten it even more than just feeding the chain through both grommets.
> 
> View attachment 4611992
> View attachment 4611990
> View attachment 4611991
> View attachment 4611989
> View attachment 4611988



Thanks for posting—I hadn’t thought to do that with the strap! And it was really helpful to see the mini against a cooler gray bag.


----------



## ctripodi615

lyxxx035 said:


> FYI someone on IG bought the Numero Un Nano in smooth leather and shared some pics of what can fit inside.




Love this, does it seem like it would scratch easily? Torn between the shiny or pebbled leather


----------



## ohmisseevee

I would be interested to see the Nano and Mini side by side.  Based on the dimensions they seem extremely similar in size, and I'm curious if there is any difference in how much they hold.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chiori said:


> The gray is actually more of a warm gray with taupe-hues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611990
> View attachment 4611991
> View attachment 4611989
> View attachment 4611988



While out and about yesterday, I saw a Porsche the same color as your Polene. Cream finish not metallic. Very pretty on your bag but strange on a car.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I went to the site to order the smooth black and a lot have sold out including the one I wanted!   I emailed them and asked for the restock date of the smooth black. I'll post when I get a response.


----------



## chiori

giligy said:


> It's beautiful!


thank you! 



Biogirl1 said:


> Thanks for posting—I hadn’t thought to do that with the strap! And it was really helpful to see the mini against a cooler gray bag.


You're so welcome! I also hadn't thought of it and since I didn't remember seeing it shared on here I had to pay it forward.  




Vanilla Bean said:


> While out and about yesterday, I saw a Porsche the same color as your Polene. Cream finish not metallic. Very pretty on your bag but strange on a car.


LOL. Definitely would not be my first color choice for any car of mine, let alone a Porsche! 



ctripodi615 said:


> Love this, does it seem like it would scratch easily? Torn between the shiny or pebbled leather


I stay away from smooth leather anything because I don't want to baby my bags. Not sure about Polene's smooth leather, but Chanel's is SO sensitive that I would never invest in anything but their caviar. Pebbled definitely hides scratches better!


----------



## Biogirl1

I am weak. I admit it. I bought the Deux in camel! I love the design of the Deux, so I couldn’t resist getting one more, especially with the international shipping deal. I liked the smooth black one, but I had just gotten the black croc one, so I thought I’d be different and get camel. I really don’t have this color in any other bag I own, so I went for it! So glad I did! Now, I see they are out of stock for camel...


----------



## Freak4Coach

Biogirl1 said:


> I am weak. I admit it. I bought the Deux in camel! I love the design of the Deux, so I couldn’t resist getting one more, especially with the international shipping deal. I liked the smooth black one, but I had just gotten the black croc one, so I thought I’d be different and get camel. I really don’t have this color in any other bag I own, so I went for it! So glad I did! Now, I see they are out of stock for camel...



That's beautiful! I need a bag in the color. Notice I said need  How's the strap length for crossbody?


----------



## Freak4Coach

I heard back from CS pretty quickly. She said they didn't have a restock date. I checked again this morning and there it was available again! I really debated the smooth and the textured. If the leather was pebbled, I think I would have gone for that but it seemed more like a saffiano or crosshatch pattern. i ordered the smooth. Hopefully I don't regret the choice. Something else accidently ended up in my cart....   I've been wanting it for a long time and couldn't resist this time with the free shipping.


----------



## Biogirl1

Freak4Coach said:


> That's beautiful! I need a bag in the color. Notice I said need  How's the strap length for crossbody?


The strap is excellent for crossbody—I wear my black croc Deux that way all the time! I’m about 5’1”. You can also pull the strap up through the middle, doubling the strap for shoulder wear. It wears very nicely that way and hasn’t slid down my shoulder. And yes, I agree, you “need” it! and hey, it’s the holidays! Why not?


----------



## ilovemydog

Shipped on Sunday and received today. I think it’s beautiful. Only imperfection is you’ll notice the middle is sunken in


----------



## Biogirl1

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4613953
> View attachment 4613954
> View attachment 4613955
> View attachment 4613956
> View attachment 4613957
> 
> Shipped on Sunday and received today. I think it’s beautiful. Only imperfection is you’ll notice the middle is sunken in


Beautiful!


----------



## lyxxx035

Added a burgundy Numero Un Mini and smooth black Numero Deux to the Polene family . Next up is the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey but I'm on ban island for awhile (I mayyyy have gotten these two Polene,  YSL Small Loulou and Celine Mini Belt Bag all in the same month).


----------



## ilovemydog

lyxxx035 said:


> Added a burgundy Numero Un Mini and smooth black Numero Deux to the Polene family . Next up is the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey but I'm on ban island for awhile (I mayyyy have gotten these two Polene,  YSL Small Loulou and Celine Mini Belt Bag all in the same month).


Beautiful collection! 

I have my eyes on the numero un mini and the wallet looks gorgeous.

cant wait to wear my deux


----------



## yellow_tulip

lyxxx035 said:


> Added a burgundy Numero Un Mini and smooth black Numero Deux to the Polene family . Next up is the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey but I'm on ban island for awhile (I mayyyy have gotten these two Polene,  YSL Small Loulou and Celine Mini Belt Bag all in the same month).


Wow I love your Polene collection! I’ve been eyeing the Numero un... the size from your photos don’t look that big which is what I prefer and yet some of the photos on the site looks huge!


----------



## JenJBS

lyxxx035 said:


> Added a burgundy Numero Un Mini and smooth black Numero Deux to the Polene family . Next up is the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey but I'm on ban island for awhile (I mayyyy have gotten these two Polene,  YSL Small Loulou and Celine Mini Belt Bag all in the same month).



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Tortoise&Finch

Hi all! I am new here and thinking of getting my first polene - the numero un. just can't decide on the colour at all. Because I want if to work through the seasons I was thinking sienna or grey trio? Does anyone have the sienna? Then I was also considering the camel trio.. or is something flying under my radar? I know most people get them in green, burgundy and black it seems, but their colours seem very dark and wintery.. 

Any advice for me? Thank you so much!


----------



## lyxxx035

yellow_tulip said:


> Wow I love your Polene collection! I’ve been eyeing the Numero un... the size from your photos don’t look that big which is what I prefer and yet some of the photos on the site looks huge!


The Numero Un is smaller than I expected (which is a good thing) when I ordered it. The photos on their website make it look larger than it actually is. Honestly it's the perfect size and my favorite out of all my Polene bags.


----------



## ctripodi615

Freak4Coach said:


> I went to the site to order the smooth black and a lot have sold out including the one I wanted!   I emailed them and asked for the restock date of the smooth black. I'll post when I get a response.



It’s restocked! I just ordered


----------



## mulberryfan0

My husband got me this gorgeous bag as a gift. I gave him a choice of 4 colors and this one is just stunning!


----------



## ihsu

I also just received a smooth black Numero Deux, my first foray into Polene. It's been so fun following this thread.


----------



## ilovemydog

I’ll be using it today to run some errands. I have my wallet, lip balm, and a Longchamp pouch with airpods, EarPods and a packet of gum. There’s still room left.

I love that it has two zippers and sections 

This is such a gorgeous bag. I’m tempted to splurge on more Polene but I better not.


----------



## southernbelle43

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4614725
> View attachment 4614726
> 
> 
> I’ll be using it today to run some errands. I have my wallet, lip balm, and a Longchamp pouch with airpods, EarPods and a packet of gum. There’s still room left.
> 
> I love that it has two zippers and sections
> 
> This is such a gorgeous bag. I’m tempted to splurge on more Polene but I better not.


That is lovely, so very chic.  I am soooo tempted.


----------



## JenJBS

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4614725
> View attachment 4614726
> 
> 
> I’ll be using it today to run some errands. I have my wallet, lip balm, and a Longchamp pouch with airpods, EarPods and a packet of gum. There’s still room left.
> 
> I love that it has two zippers and sections
> 
> This is such a gorgeous bag. I’m tempted to splurge on more Polene but I better not.



Gorgeous!  Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## yellow_tulip

no_1_diva said:


> UPDATE: So my bag actually arrived at work yesterday while I was working from home, so this morning I went to pick it up from my colleagues in the warehouse, took it into a small meeting room to unbox... and all I can say is WOW! I couldn't stop grinning like an idiot, because I'm so impressed with it.
> 
> I love the top handle, the crossbody sits perfectly on my frame (I'm 5'6 for reference), not heavy at all and it's not too boxy like the Givenchy Antigona in small (which I sold earlier this year). I think this is a better alternative, to be honest.
> 
> This is one of the most underrated bags I've ever seen. It's one of those bags that make you question the concept of luxury bags and why you justified spending so much previously. With all that being said, this bag has now rounded out my collection, so I will not be purchasing any more bags for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I was planning to carry a smaller bag tomorrow when I go out, but I'm very tempted to debut this baby!
> 
> Please ignore the hideous background...
> 
> View attachment 4607710


Thanks for this post! I’ve been eyeing this bag. I have and love the small antigona so this is right up my alley. Would you say the Numero un is lighter in weight (if you remember)? 
I’ve already ordered four items from Polene so maybe I should wait and space it out haha.


----------



## southernbelle43

chiori said:


> I finally took photos of my gray Un Mini that came last week! She's beautiful! I do agree with other reviews about the chain, it's not the most comfortable strap. It makes the bag feel heavy, even when it's empty, because the chain is SO thin that it just doesn't distribute weight well. But that said, I don't care, I love her just the same.
> 
> Size-wise, I personally think she fits a lot! But I also don't carry a lot on a normal basis. I can fit a small wallet (that 5"W X 3.25"H X 0.75"D), lipstick, a nail file, hand lotion, keys, iPhone X, and a sunglasses case with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> The gray is actually more of a warm gray with taupe-hues, so I took a side-by-side with a Rebecca Minkoff cool gray bag for a color comparison. I also took a picture of the way I shortened the chain; I saw someone do this on Reddit and wanted to share it here. It's a way to shorten it even more than just feeding the chain through both grommets.
> 
> View attachment 4611992
> View attachment 4611990
> View attachment 4611991
> View attachment 4611989
> View attachment 4611988


Very nice color


----------



## 2manybags2020

Long time lurker, first time poster. I thought I would  share a few pictures of the new nano. This is in the sienna smooth colour and is a terracotta earthy colour. I was worried it would be too orange but it is just the right neutral earthy tone.

The cross body strap is perfect on the second longest to longest setting and I am 5,4".  I would guess if your tall or long in the torso it may be less of a certainty. It fits a full size wallet, phone, keys and sunnys easily enough but the wallet only just fits horizontally and needs to be in the middle. A compact wallet would work better but isn't a must. It is big enough to get hand in and out with the clasps done up but works better undone. There is a small pocket on the back. Only big enough for a card or a key.


----------



## blaqberaes

Hi everyone,

I am super interested in the polene un nano and the polene sept mini.

Do any of you know if the straps are detachable?

Thanks 
Emily


----------



## 2manybags2020

Yes the strap is able to be removed on the nano so it can be used as a top handle evening type bag on the nano. It does take a few minutes to unthread, something you would do at home not on the fly.


----------



## blaqberaes

2manybags2020 said:


> Yes the strap is able to be removed on the nano so it can be used as a top handle evening type bag on the nano. It does take a few minutes to unthread, something you would do at home not on the fly.


Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## blaqberaes

Another question, what is everyone's opinion on the smooth leather? Is it very durable or prone to scratches?


----------



## rpallavi48

Can anyone confirm if the Numero Un Nano has a slip pouch at the back of the bag? How big is it? Would it fit a Plus sized phone?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Biogirl1 said:


> The strap is excellent for crossbody—I wear my black croc Deux that way all the time! I’m about 5’1”. You can also pull the strap up through the middle, doubling the strap for shoulder wear. It wears very nicely that way and hasn’t slid down my shoulder. And yes, I agree, you “need” it! and hey, it’s the holidays! Why not?



Thanks for the info! I love your line of thinking!


----------



## Freak4Coach

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4613953
> View attachment 4613954
> View attachment 4613955
> View attachment 4613956
> View attachment 4613957
> 
> Shipped on Sunday and received today. I think it’s beautiful. Only imperfection is you’ll notice the middle is sunken in



This is gorgeous! Try stuffing the bag a little in that area. It will probably straighten out.


----------



## Freak4Coach

lyxxx035 said:


> Added a burgundy Numero Un Mini and smooth black Numero Deux to the Polene family . Next up is the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey but I'm on ban island for awhile (I mayyyy have gotten these two Polene,  YSL Small Loulou and Celine Mini Belt Bag all in the same month).



Love your beautiful collection!


----------



## Freak4Coach

ctripodi615 said:


> It’s restocked! I just ordered



Thanks! I was able to order yesterday morning. It was so weird too. CS told me they didn't know when it would restock. Then poof, it was available again.


----------



## Freak4Coach

rpallavi48 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Numero Un Nano has a slip pouch at the back of the bag? How big is it? Would it fit a Plus sized phone?



I could swear I've seen it in pictures but I can't find it now. I can't imagine that phone would fit in it. I have the full-size version (waiting on the nano to arrive) and a phone wouldn't fit in the back pocket unless it's stretched out. The pocket really only holds flat things like a credit card or paper. Just my opinion


----------



## ilovemydog

Freak4Coach said:


> This is gorgeous! Try stuffing the bag a little in that area. It will probably straighten out.


Thank you. I found some extra stuffing last night and when I woke up this morning it looked like the issue corrected itself and it no longer looks sunken in. It’s such a gorgeous bag, can hardly take my eyes off of it


----------



## galex101404

2manybags2020 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I thought I would  share a few pictures of the new nano. This is in the sienna smooth colour and is a terracotta earthy colour. I was worried it would be too orange but it is just the right neutral earthy tone.
> 
> The cross body strap is perfect on the second longest to longest setting and I am 5,4".  I would guess if your tall or long in the torso it may be less of a certainty. It fits a full size wallet, phone, keys and sunnys easily enough but the wallet only just fits horizontally and needs to be in the middle. A compact wallet would work better but isn't a must. It is big enough to get hand in and out with the clasps done up but works better undone. There is a small pocket on the back. Only big enough for a card or a key.



congrats on your new bag! Would love to see some pictures ❤️


----------



## rpallavi48

Freak4Coach said:


> I could swear I've seen it in pictures but I can't find it now. I can't imagine that phone would fit in it. I have the full-size version (waiting on the nano to arrive) and a phone wouldn't fit in the back pocket unless it's stretched out. The pocket really only holds flat things like a credit card or paper. Just my opinion


Thankyou for the reply. Please post your pics once you receive your Nano. It would be great to get more pics of the bag


----------



## scrpo83

I just looked over at polene site and saw there's numero un nano!! is it new? has anyone got this yet?


----------



## 2manybags2020

rpallavi48 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Numero Un Nano has a slip pouch at the back of the bag? How big is it? Would it fit a Plus sized phone?



Yes there is a pocket at the back. It fits a credit card with a bit sticking out or a car key, though the later will stretch the pocket over time i suspect. I could fit my average size phone in but it was sticking mostly out over the top and would be more for a short emergency spot only.


----------



## 2manybags2020




----------



## 2manybags2020




----------



## 2manybags2020

A few pics of the nano attached. I am happy with the smooth. It as not as lux or fragile as a celine cabas butter type leather, but is soft and well smooth. I prefer pebbled or smooth leather, and i was worried the textured would feel plasticy/rigid. I am not a fan of saffiano type leather which is why i passed on the navy - interested to hear if it is different to the standard pebbled uno. 

 The smooth will probably show age over time which i think adds character to brown based bags. 




blaqberaes said:


> Another question, what is everyone's opinion on the smooth leather? Is it very durable or prone to scratches?


----------



## JenJBS

2manybags2020 said:


> View attachment 4615925



Lovely bags! BV and Polene! Two of my favorite brands!


----------



## Freak4Coach

2manybags2020 said:


> View attachment 4615925



Gorgeous! Enjoy your new pretty! I went with the smooth for the same reason as you.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I ordered my Nano on Friday (will post pics when I receive) and got shipping confirmation on Sunday. As of last night, it hadn't moved so I emailed Polene CS. No response from them but I got an email from DHL with a shipping update. It's on the way - expected delivery date - December 26th. So much for that guaranteed by Christmas  I'm hoping that the deliver date changes as the bag moves through DHL...


----------



## JenJBS

Freak4Coach said:


> I ordered my Nano on Friday (will post pics when I receive) and got shipping confirmation on Sunday. As of last night, it hadn't moved so I emailed Polene CS. No response from them but I got an email from DHL with a shipping update. It's on the way - expected delivery date - December 26th. So much for that guaranteed by Christmas  I'm hoping that the deliver date changes as the bag moves through DHL...



I've had that problem with UPS last week. A friend is having that same issue with FedEx. All of the delivery services seem to be having problems this year.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I try to be very understanding with delivery services (DHL, FedEx, UPS, etc.) at this time of year.  The volume of packages that are being moved dramatically increase because of the holidays, and there are only so many hours in a day.  If I can, I try to order with enough buffer so that even if my packages are a couple of days late, it's not that big of a deal. I'd rather that the drivers be safe and that they work reasonable hours.


----------



## Freak4Coach

JenJBS said:


> I've had that problem with UPS last week. A friend is having that same issue with FedEx. All of the delivery services seem to be having problems this year.





ohmisseevee said:


> I try to be very understanding with delivery services (DHL, FedEx, UPS, etc.) at this time of year.  The volume of packages that are being moved dramatically increase because of the holidays, and there are only so many hours in a day.  If I can, I try to order with enough buffer so that even if my packages are a couple of days late, it's not that big of a deal. I'd rather that the drivers be safe and that they work reasonable hours.



I've been very lucky so far. Maybe the emoji I chose was a little harsh. That was not my intent. Luckily it's not a gift so it's not a huge deal if it doesn't get here by the 25th. When I ordered it was guaranteed to be delivered by Christmas so it was just a little disappointing to see it sit there for three days until I nicely asked why it hadn't moved. In any event, I'm excited to get my bags and look forward to seeing some more reveals


----------



## JenJBS

Freak4Coach said:


> I've been very lucky so far. Maybe the emoji I chose was a little harsh. That was not my intent. Luckily it's not a gift so it's not a huge deal if it doesn't get here by the 25th. When I ordered it was guaranteed to be delivered by Christmas so it was just a little disappointing to see it sit there for three days until I nicely asked why it hadn't moved. In any event, I'm excited to get my bags and look forward to seeing some more reveals



Sorry about the disappointment. 
Looking forward to the reveals.


----------



## 2manybags2020

Freak4Coach said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy your new pretty! I went with the smooth for the same reason as you.


What colour did you go with? I am trying to buy less things and love and use what I have but very tempted now i know what the quslity is like.


----------



## QueenieQ

Some photos on the Nano 





And what fits inside


It’s definitely a small bag but I can carry my essentials : LV pochette clé, IPhone 7, tissues, reusable bag, coins purse.



Very nice bag IMO!


----------



## blaqberaes

Ah! Gorgeous! The black nano in smooth is out of stock  hoping to catch one while the free shipping is still on!



QueenieQ said:


> Some photos on the Nano
> View attachment 4618763
> View attachment 4618764
> View attachment 4618765
> 
> 
> And what fits inside
> View attachment 4618766
> 
> It’s definitely a small bag but I can carry my essentials : LV pochette clé, IPhone 7, tissues, reusable bag, coins purse.
> View attachment 4618767
> 
> 
> Very nice bag IMO!


----------



## ilovemydog

Is it common for Polene to have codes for free shipping? Anyone who knows me knows I hate paying shipping fees lol so I’m debating on buying the numero un mini with the current code for free international shipping


----------



## TotinScience

NANO? Oh dear


----------



## TotinScience

QueenieQ said:


> Some photos on the Nano
> View attachment 4618763
> View attachment 4618764
> View attachment 4618765
> 
> 
> And what fits inside
> View attachment 4618766
> 
> It’s definitely a small bag but I can carry my essentials : LV pochette clé, IPhone 7, tissues, reusable bag, coins purse.
> View attachment 4618767
> 
> 
> Very nice bag IMO!


Thank you for this lovely review! Would you say capacity of the mini and nano is similar, or is mini a bigger bag?


----------



## QueenieQ

TotinScience said:


> Thank you for this lovely review! Would you say capacity of the mini and nano is similar, or is mini a bigger bag?


You're welcome. I would say the Mini is a touch bigger than the Nano.


----------



## chiori

ilovemydog said:


> Is it common for Polene to have codes for free shipping? Anyone who knows me knows I hate paying shipping fees lol so I’m debating on buying the numero un mini with the current code for free international shipping


This is the first time I've seen them do any free shipping in the 1.5 years I've been stalking them! Definitely take advantage of the code


----------



## chiori

QueenieQ said:


> Some photos on the Nano
> View attachment 4618763
> View attachment 4618764
> View attachment 4618765
> 
> 
> And what fits inside
> View attachment 4618766
> 
> It’s definitely a small bag but I can carry my essentials : LV pochette clé, IPhone 7, tissues, reusable bag, coins purse.
> View attachment 4618767
> 
> 
> Very nice bag IMO!


Thanks for all the photos, especially comparing it to the Un Mini! Ugh, I guess this is another bag I need to put on my list.... 

*QUESTION TO ALL Y'ALL! *
What do you put in that back pocket?? It fits like a piece of paper only and I never end up using it lol


----------



## ohmisseevee

chiori said:


> Thanks for all the photos, especially comparing it to the Un Mini! Ugh, I guess this is another bag I need to put on my list....
> 
> *QUESTION TO ALL Y'ALL! *
> What do you put in that back pocket?? It fits like a piece of paper only and I never end up using it lol



I don't have one myself, but for a pocket that small and with no depth - tickets (e.g. for a musical/play/movie) or receipts, or possibly a microfiber cloth (I wear glasses, so I'm always carrying one around).


----------



## BexWCSL

lyxxx035 said:


> Added a burgundy Numero Un Mini and smooth black Numero Deux to the Polene family . Next up is the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey but I'm on ban island for awhile (I mayyyy have gotten these two Polene,  YSL Small Loulou and Celine Mini Belt Bag all in the same month).


oooo I got the Polene wallet as well! It should be arriving Friday. I got the grey one


----------



## QueenieQ

chiori said:


> Thanks for all the photos, especially comparing it to the Un Mini! Ugh, I guess this is another bag I need to put on my list....
> 
> *QUESTION TO ALL Y'ALL! *
> What do you put in that back pocket?? It fits like a piece of paper only and I never end up using it lol


You’re welcome.
The back pocket could be used for travel card I guess.


----------



## elisa_p

Hi all...I have an exciting update.  I don't know how many remember....but I had a bit of a saga with a numero un last year which turned out to be a terrible customer service expirence with Polene.  At the end of it they had promised to contact me but never did and I gave up and moved on with my life.  LOL
Fast-forward to this year, and Vincent from Polene had contacted me last week after reading my pretty honest review on google and we had a chat where I explained my frustrations and he explained the breakdown in communication and service on his end.  He was really lovely to deal with and at the end he very generously offered to ship me another bag to make my for all my troubles I had.  I totally was not at all expecting that and my blue croc trio numero un in navy just arrived today and she is gorgeous!!  I just wanted to say how impressed I am that he picked this up a year later and still did all he could to make it right with me even though it would have just been just so easy not to do anything at all.  Very few companies even bother doing things like that and I'm really impressed with their customer service and it's honestly made my Christmas.  Just wanted to share


----------



## stylistbydesign

elisa_p said:


> Hi all...I have an exciting update.  I don't know how many remember....but I had a bit of a saga with a numero un last year which turned out to be a terrible customer service expirence with Polene.  At the end of it they had promised to contact me but never did and I gave up and moved on with my life.  LOL
> Fast-forward to this year, and Vincent from Polene had contacted me last week after reading my pretty honest review on google and we had a chat where I explained my frustrations and he explained the breakdown in communication and service on his end.  He was really lovely to deal with and at the end he very generously offered to ship me another bag to make my for all my troubles I had.  I totally was not at all expecting that and my blue croc trio numero un in navy just arrived today and she is gorgeous!!  I just wanted to say how impressed I am that he picked this up a year later and still did all he could to make it right with me even though it would have just been just so easy not to do anything at all.  Very few companies even bother doing things like that and I'm really impressed with their customer service and it's honestly made my Christmas.  Just wanted to share



That’s so amazing!  I remember reading about all the problems you encountered with Polene, and this is just a perfect resolution/early Christmas gift!  Enjoy [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Freak4Coach

JenJBS said:


> Sorry about the disappointment.
> Looking forward to the reveals.



Thank you


----------



## Freak4Coach

2manybags2020 said:


> What colour did you go with? I am trying to buy less things and love and use what I have but very tempted now i know what the quslity is like.



I got the black smooth leather. I have the full size Numero Un. The quality is amazing especially for the price. I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## Freak4Coach

QueenieQ said:


> Some photos on the Nano
> View attachment 4618763
> View attachment 4618764
> View attachment 4618765
> 
> 
> And what fits inside
> View attachment 4618766
> 
> It’s definitely a small bag but I can carry my essentials : LV pochette clé, IPhone 7, tissues, reusable bag, coins purse.
> View attachment 4618767
> 
> 
> Very nice bag IMO!



Oh my goodness!  She looks so good on you! Thanks for all the pics especially the ones showing how much she'll hold. I spy a red Numero Un in the background. I'm going to be in trouble if they make a Nano in that color!


----------



## blaqberaes

Hi everyone, sorry if there is an obvious answer to this - is the textured leather the normal "full grained leather"?

Does this numero un have the same leather as the nano? I can't for the life of me tell!!!

I'm worried that the textured noir nano will look plasticky.


----------



## TotinScience

blaqberaes said:


> Hi everyone, sorry if there is an obvious answer to this - is the textured leather the normal "full grained leather"?
> 
> Does this numero un have the same leather as the nano? I can't for the life of me tell!!!
> 
> I'm worried that the textured noir nano will look plasticky.
> View attachment 4619499
> 
> View attachment 4619500


So I looked at the textured leather description for nano and standard numero un and it has the exact same picture of a swatch with a description on it, so hopefully it is the same? I was wondering that about a blue one.


----------



## ctripodi615

Just got my nano in the smooth black leather! Love it and will definitely be getting another one. It doesn’t seem like it will scratch too easily. I was able to fit my agenda, mini pochette, iPhone X, card holder, and I probably could’ve gotten my round coin purse in there too.


----------



## blaqberaes

ctripodi615 said:


> View attachment 4619684
> View attachment 4619685
> 
> Just got my nano in the smooth black leather! Love it and will definitely be getting another one. It doesn’t seem like it will scratch too easily. I was able to fit my agenda, mini pochette, iPhone X, card holder, and I probably could’ve gotten my round coin purse in there too.


It looks so luxurious @ctripodi615!


----------



## lyxxx035

ctripodi615 said:


> View attachment 4619684
> View attachment 4619685
> 
> Just got my nano in the smooth black leather! Love it and will definitely be getting another one. It doesn’t seem like it will scratch too easily. I was able to fit my agenda, mini pochette, iPhone X, card holder, and I probably could’ve gotten my round coin purse in there too.


Noooooo I keep hoping the Nano is just meh but obvi it’s not and makes me want one (despite already buying 3 Polene bags this year). The smooth leather is gorgeous!


----------



## TotinScience

Does anyone know if the shipping code still active?


----------



## JenJBS

TotinScience said:


> Does anyone know if the shipping code still active?



They said it would be through Christmas Eve, so it should be.


----------



## kombucha

blaqberaes said:


> Hi everyone, sorry if there is an obvious answer to this - is the textured leather the normal "full grained leather"?
> 
> Does this numero un have the same leather as the nano? I can't for the life of me tell!!!
> 
> I'm worried that the textured noir nano will look plasticky.
> View attachment 4619499
> 
> View attachment 4619500



Judging from all the reviews of the quality on Polene's other bags, I doubt that they would make it plasticky. I personally think it looks really nice textured on the model shots.  Also, I myself ordered the textured leather in black so will be able to share when it arrives.  I noticed that most people on this forum bought the smooth leather, so haven't seen any "real" pictures of what the textured looks like.

The smooth is sooooo pretty, I might have to buy a second bag with it if/when it comes back in stock. This depends if the smooth leather is easy to scratch. I bought the textured one because I was looking for an everyday bag that I could bring traveling, running errands, going out to bars, potentially going clubbing with it, etc, hanging out with my small dog, without having to worry about any scratches accumulating.


----------



## Biogirl1

I ordered the tangerine and it’s supposed to come on Monday. It’s the textured leather as well, and I’ll report once I get it, too! Tangerine, people!


----------



## blaqberaes

I caved late last night got the black textured nano for similar reasons as you! Haha my friend spilt a whole drink on me yesterday so textured is probably for the better!



kombucha said:


> Judging from all the reviews of the quality on Polene's other bags, I doubt that they would make it plasticky. I personally think it looks really nice textured on the model shots.  Also, I myself ordered the textured leather in black so will be able to share when it arrives.  I noticed that most people on this forum bought the smooth leather, so haven't seen any "real" pictures of what the textured looks like.
> 
> The smooth is sooooo pretty, I might have to buy a second bag with it if/when it comes back in stock. This depends if the smooth leather is easy to scratch. I bought the textured one because I was looking for an everyday bag that I could bring traveling, running errands, going out to bars, potentially going clubbing with it, etc, hanging out with my small dog, without having to worry about any scratches accumulating.


----------



## Megaluv

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4614725
> View attachment 4614726
> 
> 
> I’ll be using it today to run some errands. I have my wallet, lip balm, and a Longchamp pouch with airpods, EarPods and a packet of gum. There’s still room left.
> 
> I love that it has two zippers and sections
> 
> This is such a gorgeous bag. I’m tempted to splurge on more Polene but I better not.


Did your bag arrive with plastic on the gold clasp? I just got my Numero Deux and there was no protective clear plastic so there is some small imperfections on it already.


----------



## mtstmichel

JenJBS said:


> They said it would be through Christmas Eve, so it should be.


Can you share the free shipping code please? I looked but couldn’t find it. Thanks.


----------



## yellow_tulip

mtstmichel said:


> Can you share the free shipping code please? I looked but couldn’t find it. Thanks.


GIFTFROMPARIS


----------



## ilovemydog

Megaluv said:


> Did your bag arrive with plastic on the gold clasp? I just got my Numero Deux and there was no protective clear plastic so there is some small imperfections on it already.


Yes! There was plastic on all of the gold areas including the interior.

that’s a bummer! I would contact them. Mine now has scratches because I’ve been using it the last week but they’re not noticeable


----------



## Freak4Coach

Well she came today. She's gorgeous but smaller than i expected. Not sure why since I have the full size so I knew the pictures would be a little deceptive. The strap is too small for crossbody on me. The smooth leather doesn't seem too delicate to me at all. It's definitely not a soft lambskin leather (I was hoping that it would feel more like that). It will scratch but any leather will. I think the photo is a pretty good reflection of what the leather is like. They need to make these in a pebbled leather! I'm anxious to see someone's textured.

I also got the black croc Numero Six. I love it! Especially the croc leather but not sure I'll get much use out of her. I can get my Iphone 8 Plus in her even with a case but not much room left.

If anyone wants more pics, i'm happy to oblige.

I'm not sure if it's because I'm sick or what but I'm not feeling either one. I feel like I would be better off with just getting another regular size Numero Un. I'm going to think about it a little more. In case I decide to return, does anyone have any experience with a return to Polene from the US?


----------



## Biogirl1

Wish there was a size bigger than mini/nano but smaller than the regular Un. With a long but adjustable leather strap. And that it wouldn’t sell out and they’d have green—sage or regular green. Wonder if they would do a custom order...?! Hahaha


----------



## JenJBS

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 4620566
> View attachment 4620567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well she came today. She's gorgeous but smaller than i expected. Not sure why since I have the full size so I knew the pictures would be a little deceptive. The strap is too small for crossbody on me. The smooth leather doesn't seem too delicate to me at all. It's definitely not a soft lambskin leather (I was hoping that it would feel more like that). It will scratch but any leather will. I think the photo is a pretty good reflection of what the leather is like. They need to make these in a pebbled leather! I'm anxious to see someone's textured.
> 
> I also got the black croc Numero Six. I love it! Especially the croc leather but not sure I'll get much use out of her. I can get my Iphone 8 Plus in her even with a case but not much room left.
> 
> If anyone wants more pics, i'm happy to oblige.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because I'm sick or what but I'm not feeling either one. I feel like I would be better off with just getting another regular size Numero Un. I'm going to think about it a little more. In case I decide to return, does anyone have any experience with a return to Polene from the US?



They're beautiful! Thanks for the pics. Sorry you aren't feeling them, and sorry you're sick.


----------



## southernbelle43

Biogirl1 said:


> Wish there was a size bigger than mini/nano but smaller than the regular Un. With a long but adjustable leather strap. And that it wouldn’t sell out and they’d have green—sage or regular green. Wonder if they would do a custom order...?! Hahaha


You don’t want much do you, lol.


----------



## TotinScience

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 4620566
> View attachment 4620567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well she came today. She's gorgeous but smaller than i expected. Not sure why since I have the full size so I knew the pictures would be a little deceptive. The strap is too small for crossbody on me. The smooth leather doesn't seem too delicate to me at all. It's definitely not a soft lambskin leather (I was hoping that it would feel more like that). It will scratch but any leather will. I think the photo is a pretty good reflection of what the leather is like. They need to make these in a pebbled leather! I'm anxious to see someone's textured.
> 
> I also got the black croc Numero Six. I love it! Especially the croc leather but not sure I'll get much use out of her. I can get my Iphone 8 Plus in her even with a case but not much room left.
> 
> If anyone wants more pics, i'm happy to oblige.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because I'm sick or what but I'm not feeling either one. I feel like I would be better off with just getting another regular size Numero Un. I'm going to think about it a little more. In case I decide to return, does anyone have any experience with a return to Polene from the US?


Beautiful reveal! 
As I wrote earlier, I am pretty sure what they refer to as textures for Numero un nano is the same as “textured full grain” for standard Numero un, based on how they annotate their swatches.


----------



## Freak4Coach

JenJBS said:


> They're beautiful! Thanks for the pics. Sorry you aren't feeling them, and sorry you're sick.



Thank you!



TotinScience said:


> Beautiful reveal!
> As I wrote earlier, I am pretty sure what they refer to as textures for Numero un nano is the same as “textured full grain” for standard Numero un, based on how they annotate their swatches.



You’re probably right. I was just going by the way the leather looked to me in the photos.


----------



## Vanessa708

My nano Numero un was delivered today. It’s the black textured leather. It’s adorable and the inside is bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Vanessa708 said:


> My nano Numero un was delivered today. It’s the black textured leather. It’s adorable and the inside is bigger than I thought it would be.



How do you like the textured leather? I was considering the smooth leather but it's currently sold out in the color I wanted.


----------



## JenJBS

Vanessa708 said:


> My nano Numero un was delivered today. It’s the black textured leather. It’s adorable and the inside is bigger than I thought it would be.



Congratulations on your new bag. It's beautiful!


----------



## Vanessa708

ohmisseevee said:


> How do you like the textured leather? I was considering the smooth leather but it's currently sold out in the color I wanted.


I don’t own any other polene bags so I don’t know if it’s the same leather as the pebbled regular sized un. The leather is more matte than I expected and it has a slightly plastic feel to it. If you are picky about your leathers, I would suggest waiting for the smooth leather.  I enjoy a durable leather so I’m happy with the bag for the price. If I buy another Polene bag, I will most likely try the smooth leather. Hope this helps.


----------



## Freak4Coach

ohmisseevee said:


> How do you like the textured leather? I was considering the smooth leather but it's currently sold out in the color I wanted.



She's lovely! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Okay,  y'all......I received the black Numero Un Nano in the black textured leather today!  Here are some comparison pics with the full-sized Numero Un in Navy pebbled leather with croc embossed flap (pardon the lighting...cloudy here today, so the light stinks):











My reaction to the Nano was pretty strong, and not in a good way.   Let me just say, the textured leather on the Nano is mostly definitely NOT the same as the pebbled leather on the full-size Un.  Where the leather on the full-sized Un feels substantial and luxurious, the textured leather on the Nano feels like plastic or vinyl.  The weight and feel of the textured is much lighter and feels much thinner, to the point that my DH initially thought another company had knocked off the Numero Un, and I'd received a fake!  Honestly, though I like the shape and the size, I will probably gift this away.  For me, I doubt it's worthwhile to send the bag back, although I'll inquire just in case.   I don't think you have to spend a lot of money to have a bag with great construction and leather (for example, my full-sized Un), but this is poor example of what Polene can do.  If I'd not already had the full-sized Un, I may not have been as bothered by the quality and feel of the leather on the Nano.   I don't know that I'd buy from Polene again, for fear that they would apply this lesser quality leather to their other bags.

Please know that this is my opinion, after the direct comparison with my other Polene Un.  It's not intended to criticize anyone else's bag, or whether she/he will enjoy it.  Everyone's thought processes and wants are different, so if you bought the Nano, I sincerely hope you enjoy it!


----------



## TotinScience

stylistbydesign said:


> Okay,  y'all......I received the black Numero Un Nano in the black textured leather today!  Here are some comparison pics with the full-sized Numero Un in Navy pebbled leather with croc embossed flap (pardon the lighting...cloudy here today, so the light stinks):
> View attachment 4621354
> 
> View attachment 4621355
> 
> View attachment 4621356
> 
> View attachment 4621357
> 
> View attachment 4621358
> 
> 
> My reaction to the Nano was pretty strong, and not in a good way.   Let me just say, the textured leather on the Nano is mostly definitely NOT the same as the pebbled leather on the full-size Un.  Where the leather on the full-sized Un feels substantial and luxurious, the textured leather on the Nano feels like plastic or vinyl.  The weight and feel of the textured is much lighter and feels much thinner, to the point that my DH initially thought another company had knocked off the Numero Un, and I'd received a fake!  Honestly, though I like the shape and the size, I will probably gift this away.  For me, I doubt it's worthwhile to send the bag back, although I'll inquire just in case.   I don't think you have to spend a lot of money to have a bag with great construction and leather (for example, my full-sized Un), but this is poor example of what Polene can do.  If I'd not already had the full-sized Un, I may not have been as bothered by the quality and feel of the leather on the Nano.   I don't know that I'd buy from Polene again, for fear that they would apply this lesser quality leather to their other bags.
> 
> Please know that this is my opinion, after the direct comparison with my other Polene Un.  It's not intended to criticize anyone else's bag, or whether she/he will enjoy it.  Everyone's thought processes and wants are different, so if you bought the Nano, I sincerely hope you enjoy it!


That is super disappointing, as based on their description online it should be the same leather (full grain textured). I was wondering why numero Un nano would be cheaper than the mini quite significantly in textured leather, I guess here is the answer. Thanks so much for this reveal, it saved me a purchase of a blue one that only comes in textured!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TotinScience said:


> That is super disappointing, as based on their description online it should be the same leather (full grain textured). I was wondering why numero Un nano would be cheaper than the mini quite significantly in textured leather, I guess here is the answer. Thanks so much for this reveal, it saved me a purchase of a blue one that only comes in textured!



The full-sized Un definitely feels like full-grained leather.  Even though the Nano is described as the same, if that is actually full-grain leather, it’s a much cheaper version.  It’s hard to tell in the pics, but the texture is very different; the Nano almost looks like cross hatched marks were made after the fact, to add texture.  The Un leather feels thick and generous, with no thin plastic feel.  I wish I had better feelings about the Nano!  It’s a disappointment, compared to the original.


----------



## blaqberaes

Noooo this is super disappointing. Why did I feel like this might happen? I've emailed to see if they can cancel my order/wait for the smooth nano noir to come back into stock. I haven't received any notifications about shipment yet... hopefully this is possible?! Not keeping my hopes up though



TotinScience said:


> That is super disappointing, as based on their description online it should be the same leather (full grain textured). I was wondering why numero Un nano would be cheaper than the mini quite significantly in textured leather, I guess here is the answer. Thanks so much for this reveal, it saved me a purchase of a blue one that only comes in textured!


----------



## Freak4Coach

stylistbydesign said:


> Okay,  y'all......I received the black Numero Un Nano in the black textured leather today!  Here are some comparison pics with the full-sized Numero Un in Navy pebbled leather with croc embossed flap (pardon the lighting...cloudy here today, so the light stinks):
> View attachment 4621354
> 
> View attachment 4621355
> 
> View attachment 4621356
> 
> View attachment 4621357
> 
> View attachment 4621358
> 
> 
> My reaction to the Nano was pretty strong, and not in a good way.   Let me just say, the textured leather on the Nano is mostly definitely NOT the same as the pebbled leather on the full-size Un.  Where the leather on the full-sized Un feels substantial and luxurious, the textured leather on the Nano feels like plastic or vinyl.  The weight and feel of the textured is much lighter and feels much thinner, to the point that my DH initially thought another company had knocked off the Numero Un, and I'd received a fake!  Honestly, though I like the shape and the size, I will probably gift this away.  For me, I doubt it's worthwhile to send the bag back, although I'll inquire just in case.   I don't think you have to spend a lot of money to have a bag with great construction and leather (for example, my full-sized Un), but this is poor example of what Polene can do.  If I'd not already had the full-sized Un, I may not have been as bothered by the quality and feel of the leather on the Nano.   I don't know that I'd buy from Polene again, for fear that they would apply this lesser quality leather to their other bags.
> 
> Please know that this is my opinion, after the direct comparison with my other Polene Un.  It's not intended to criticize anyone else's bag, or whether she/he will enjoy it.  Everyone's thought processes and wants are different, so if you bought the Nano, I sincerely hope you enjoy it!



These are great pics especially the size comparisons. And after looking mine over some more and then boxing her up, you pretty much echo my sentiments as well.... 

Your Croc Un is gorgeous! It's been on my list as a second one.


----------



## Freak4Coach

blaqberaes said:


> Noooo this is super disappointing. Why did I feel like this might happen? I've emailed to see if they can cancel my order/wait for the smooth nano noir to come back into stock. I haven't received any notifications about shipment yet... hopefully this is possible?! Not keeping my hopes up though



I emailed Saturday night requesting return paperwork and I haven't heard back yet. I really hope to get it sent back before Christmas. Hopefully the shipping quote I got was accurate.

What are your hopes for the smooth? I'll be honest, the leather is not soft and supple as shown in their pics. Maybe it will soften over time? Mine has no texture and has a shine to it. I've been trying to think of what to compare it to and sadly the only thing I can think of is vinyl. It's sad because I love my Un. It looks so much more expensive than it costs. The Nano isn't like that for me. Putting the size aside, I wouldn't have ordered if I had known what the leather was like. Like stylistbydesign, this is just my opinion though.


----------



## blaqberaes

Honestly, I was just really hoping for a luxurious pebbled leather like the Numero Un... But if they are cheaping out on the textured leather I'd rather get the smooth. I don't really want something buttery smooth but something that will look luxurious and that will age well. I think larger textures on the bag don't suit the bag style since it's minimalist... And it will detract from the simple curved lines. Just my opinion though. Tbh completely torn between  smooth and textured since I haven't seen them irl...


Freak4Coach said:


> I emailed Saturday night requesting return paperwork and I haven't heard back yet. I really hope to get it sent back before Christmas. Hopefully the shipping quote I got was accurate.
> 
> What are your hopes for the smooth? I'll be honest, the leather is not soft and supple as shown in their pics. Maybe it will soften over time? Mine has no texture and has a shine to it. I've been trying to think of what to compare it to and sadly the only thing I can think of is vinyl. It's sad because I love my Un. It looks so much more expensive than it costs. The Nano isn't like that for me. Putting the size aside, I wouldn't have ordered if I had known what the leather was like. Like stylistbydesign, this is just my opinion though.


----------



## Freak4Coach

blaqberaes said:


> Honestly, I was just really hoping for a luxurious pebbled leather like the Numero Un... But if they are cheaping out on the textured leather I'd rather get the smooth. I don't really want something buttery smooth but something that will look luxurious and that will age well. I think larger textures on the bag don't suit the bag style since it's minimalist... And it will detract from the simple curved lines. Just my opinion though. Tbh completely torn between  smooth and textured since I haven't seen them irl...



There are some posts where people love each style so it really is just preference.  Hopefully someone that has seen both can weigh in and help with your decision.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Freak4Coach said:


> These are great pics especially the size comparisons. And after looking mine over some more and then boxing her up, you pretty much echo my sentiments as well....
> 
> Your Croc Un is gorgeous! It's been on my list as a second one.



Thank you! [emoji846]It’s a fave of mine, and I feel like the quality is excellent.  My local LV manager and SAs at Chanel both asked about the Un when I carried it.  They couldn’t believe the price vs. the high end look and quality! 

It’s interesting that you also feel the same way about the smooth leather on the Nano.  I haven’t emailed Polene yet about a return, but I’m curious to know if they’re responsive.   

For now, I’ll just enjoy my Un!  I pulled it out to do the comparison pics, and was reminded of how much I love that bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Freak4Coach

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you! [emoji846]It’s a fave of mine, and I feel like the quality is excellent.  My local LV manager and SAs at Chanel both asked about the Un when I carried it.  They couldn’t believe the price vs. the high end look and quality!
> 
> It’s interesting that you also feel the same way about the smooth leather on the Nano.  I haven’t emailed Polene yet about a return, but I’m curious to know if they’re responsive.
> 
> For now, I’ll just enjoy my Un!  I pulled it out to do the comparison pics, and was reminded of how much I love that bag. [emoji7]



I felt the same when I pulled out my Un when this one came as well. LOL! I have the Carbon. I do love the Croc but don't need another black bag so I've been thinking about one of the other colors. But, I worry if the color will be as it appears online. Took me a while to pull the trigger on the Carbon but I am so happy I did.

I'll let you know how it goes with the return request.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Freak4Coach said:


> I felt the same when I pulled out my Un when this one came as well. LOL! I have the Carbon. I do love the Croc but don't need another black bag so I've been thinking about one of the other colors. But, I worry if the color will be as it appears online. Took me a while to pull the trigger on the Carbon but I am so happy I did.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes with the return request.



I have super enjoyed the navy croc Un!  It’s pretty close to the online swatch in color.  I’ve been considering the green croc Un, as I love that color in a bag!Here’s a better pic of the color IRL:


----------



## Freak4Coach

stylistbydesign said:


> I have super enjoyed the navy croc Un!  It’s pretty close to the online swatch in color.  I’ve been considering the green croc Un, as I love that color in a bag!Here’s a better pic of the color IRL:
> View attachment 4621521



So gorgeous! It looks almost black. I've been wanting one of their green bags since I found Polene.  I don't have a green bag. Now that they have the green croc I can have both - green and croc


----------



## Biogirl1

Hey guys, I got my tangerine Nano yesterday! The size isn’t too bad, since I already knew it would be pretty tiny. I can fit my sunglasses case, a wallet and my phone ( iPhone 7 Plus) just fine. Could probably add a small pouch or two. I’m OK with the leather and the texture for the price point. Like another poster, I also have some comparison pics against my blue croc regular Un. The leather does look a little different from the leather of the regular Un, but that’s fine with me. My issue is with the color. It’s more of a terra cotta than tangerine. It’s not orange or pink (looks pinky in the model pics online). But it wasn’t too pricey and I definitely don’t have anything else in that color! Lol! Wish they had the sage in stock, though! I would buy another in either leather if they had colors I liked in stock. Guess I’ll wait on sage. 

One thing to keep in mind about the higher cost of the Mini is that you also are paying for the (heavy) gold chain strap and the gold cover on the clasp. It also has the regular Un leather, so it is a touch “above.” Also the shape is a little more elegant in my opinion. Just hate that darn strap!


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> Hey guys, I got my tangerine Nano yesterday! The size isn’t too bad, since I already knew it would be pretty tiny. I can fit my sunglasses case, a wallet and my phone ( iPhone 7 Plus) just fine. Could probably add a small pouch or two. I’m OK with the leather and the texture for the price point. Like another poster, I also have some comparison pics against my blue croc regular Un. The leather does look a little different from the leather of the regular Un, but that’s fine with me. My issue is with the color. It’s more of a terra cotta than tangerine. It’s not orange or pink (looks pinky in the model pics online). But it wasn’t too pricey and I definitely don’t have anything else in that color! Lol! Wish they had the sage in stock, though! I would buy another in either leather if they had colors I liked in stock. Guess I’ll wait on sage.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind about the higher cost of the Mini is that you also are paying for the (heavy) gold chain strap and the gold cover on the clasp. It also has the regular Un leather, so it is a touch “above.” Also the shape is a little more elegant in my opinion. Just hate that darn strap!


And I see that the tangerine is photographing very orange here, but definitely doesn’t look like that irl...


----------



## quadmama

This is my first order from Polene and I ordered the nano in black textured leather. I would describe the leather to be very similar to a Burberry Banner tote. I was worried that the smooth leather would scratch easily and I wanted a more all weather friendly bag. It is smaller than I expected, but it fits all of my essentials and I think it is a good starter bag to try a new brand.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Biogirl1 said:


> Wish there was a size bigger than mini/nano but smaller than the regular Un. With a long but adjustable leather strap.



I agree, wish they had done a middle size instead of doing the Nano (which seems very similar to the Mini in capacity) - I think the regular size is probably going to be too big for me, whereas the Nano and Mini are both fine for essentials but don't have room for much more.

I think I'll pass on the Nano for now and perhaps opt for a different style, like the Numero Deux, if I do decide to purchase within the next couple of days with that free shipping code.  I was able to score a preloved Numero Un Mini from eBay for a really great price and only just received it last week, and I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

kombucha said:


> Judging from all the reviews of the quality on Polene's other bags, I doubt that they would make it plasticky. I personally think it looks really nice textured on the model shots.  Also, I myself ordered the textured leather in black so will be able to share when it arrives.  I noticed that most people on this forum bought the smooth leather, so haven't seen any "real" pictures of what the textured looks like.
> 
> The smooth is sooooo pretty, I might have to buy a second bag with it if/when it comes back in stock. This depends if the smooth leather is easy to scratch. I bought the textured one because I was looking for an everyday bag that I could bring traveling, running errands, going out to bars, potentially going clubbing with it, etc, hanging out with my small dog, without having to worry about any scratches accumulating.


I tend to agree with you. One person's opinion that a particular leather "feels like plastic" is just that, an opinion.  To others it may feel the same as the leather on the other bags..  I only have the Numero Un's, so I cannot weigh in on it. If I did have one that I thought was not the same leather, I think I would send a polite question enquiring if the leather on all the bags is the same.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## kombucha

I received my textured black Nano today and I am in love!

I love the size of the bag, it is exactly what I was looking for. It fits my iPhone XS Max, card holder, small pouch, hand sanitizer, and sunglasses in a soft case. It could definitely fit a few more small items, like a portable battery pack or something.

I personally don't think the leather feels "plasticky" or cheap at all. I'm happy that I went with the textured now since I plan on using this a lot and in crowded environments. I know I won't have to stress about this bag as the leather seems very durable; I also won't have to worry so much about the front clasp showing wear and tear with getting in and out of the bag. I love that the bag itself is extremely lightweight for when I take it out all day.

I am 5'6" and crossbody, it sits above my hip (similar to the Chanel boy bag length at crossbody for me).

I've added a shot of the Polene Nano next to a couple of Madewell bags I have - the mini abroad and a camera bag for comparison. They all hold similar amounts of items for me.

So excited to start using this! Hope my review helps.


----------



## JenJBS

@kombucha  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! Enjoy!


----------



## ilovemydog

I’ve been using my numero deux bag since I got it and I’m obsessed with it. Such a beautiful bag.

I wish I had purchased the mini with the giftfromparis code but I got carried away with time yesterday


----------



## ohmisseevee

I'd been hunting for a Numero Un Mini for quite some time now, and finally was able to purchase the Burgundy Duo (one of my preferred colorways) preloved on eBay for just over $200 after shipping, thanks to a well-timed discount promotion on eBay. I received this last Friday and haven't really had a chance to open it up and inspect it until today.

I'm super pleased with the Numero Un Mini and I can see why so many people really like Polene. For such a low price (especially relative to some of the other luxury brands that are well known) the leather feels supple and luxurious. Even though I purchased mine used, it came in excellent condition, with only one minor scuff on one corner and some light scratches on the clasp. The leather is MUCH thicker than I expected, and though it carries the corresponding weight it definitely feels much more substantial and beautiful than leathers I've seen on other brands in this price range (low to mid hundreds). I do see what others mean when they say that the chain adds substantial weight to the bag, but I am happy to report that after taking the Numero Un Mini out today for quick errands, I didn't dislike the chain strap and it didn't dig into my shoulder noticeably. I was able to carry it comfortably crossbody and after shortening the chain strap by modifying which holes the ends went through (see the picture), this was also a comfortable shoulder carry as well.

I think over time I would be a little concerned about how well the suede flap will hold up - I had to touch the suede to get my wallet out for groceries, to get my keys, etc, so that is something to watch out for. The lining feels thick to the touch and the red color is lovely. Both pockets are well placed and also quite practical - I was able to use the back pocket for my phone (Pixel 3 + case) and used the interior slip pocket for my card holder, portable chopsticks, purse hook. I think if I had been minded, I could have used the interior pocket for my phone instead and the card holder would easily have fit with the rest of the items...

Which were a surprising amount! I was able to fit my Kindle (plus case) inside the main compartment, along with my Minnie Mouse coin purse (which holds a compact mirror, charging cable, and microfiber cloth), my Pac-Man coin purse (which holds my keys; not pictured here), and a reusable shopping bag. I probably could have slipped in another small pouch with lip balm / mini moisturizer / sunblock, as well as a small portable battery. If I'd gone without my Kindle it definitely would have been a comfortable fit for my essentials. I did not find it challenging to locate my items inside the bag but did notice that with the metal clasp, it almost definitely required two hands to close securely if I didn't want to leave the flap open.

All in all extremely pleased with the Numero Un Mini from Polene upon first impression. As I suspected it is the perfect size for me, especially when I don't need to carry a lot and want to stick to essentials. As far as aesthetics I think the Mini looks so lovely, especially with the suede flap, and the lines and curves are simple but beautiful. I could definitely see myself going out with this dressed up for a musical or even a wedding, with the added bonus (in my personal opinion, anyway!) that Polene is not something I see commonly carried. I don't consider myself very trendy or fashion forward, but I do like discovering new or under-the-radar brands that are praiseworthy. I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for new designs from Polene or perhaps give another style a go, like the Numero Deux.

Pictures are in direct indoor lighting, edited/adjusted to be a little more color accurate.


----------



## orangedye

hi everyone!

Received my first polene bag in the nano on christmas eve! I wasn’t sure how the smooth leather may hold up or if it’ll scratch easily so i opted for the textured leather and i love it! don’t tend to carry a lot of stuff so I think the size overall is good enough for me. Can definitely fit my iphone X, small wallet , car keys and still have some space . Will definitely be my everyday bag for a while


----------



## Freak4Coach

Return update - I finally got the return paperwork from Polene. The quotes from UPS, FedEx and DHL are insane. I'm going to give the Post Office a try but I suspect they won't be any better. Just an FYI to anyone outside of the European Union where Polene pays for return shipping. At this point I'm not sure  if I'll keep and use or what.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Freak4Coach said:


> Return update - I finally got the return paperwork from Polene. The quotes from UPS, FedEx and DHL are insane. I'm going to give the Post Office a try but I suspect they won't be any better. Just an FYI to anyone outside of the European Union where Polene pays for return shipping. At this point I'm not sure  if I'll keep and use or what.



Thanks for sharing!  I wondered if return shipping would be insanely expensive.  Hopefully, you can figure out a solution that works for you.  I still haven’t decided what I’m doing about the Nano.


----------



## TotinScience

Freak4Coach said:


> Return update - I finally got the return paperwork from Polene. The quotes from UPS, FedEx and DHL are insane. I'm going to give the Post Office a try but I suspect they won't be any better. Just an FYI to anyone outside of the European Union where Polene pays for return shipping. At this point I'm not sure  if I'll keep and use or what.


I returned a bag to Leo et Violette who are based in Paris from the US, and I think it ended up being like 20 bucks with USPS. It was a risky move, as I was returning it basically blind, but amazingly, the bag made it to them in a matter of days and I got a prompt refund with no issue. Just figured I'd share it with you


----------



## Freak4Coach

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I wondered if return shipping would be insanely expensive.  Hopefully, you can figure out a solution that works for you.  I still haven’t decided what I’m doing about the Nano.





TotinScience said:


> I returned a bag to Leo et Violette who are based in Paris from the US, and I think it ended up being like 20 bucks with USPS. It was a risky move, as I was returning it basically blind, but amazingly, the bag made it to them in a matter of days and I got a prompt refund with no issue. Just figured I'd share it with you



Thanks for the information TotinScience!

I went to USPS. It was going to be $56 to ship both bags I got. Sounded reasonable - until she told me the maximum insurance I could get was $200. I asked about doing 2 shipments so I would get $200 coverage on each. It would be about $80. But, it's also 2 packages floating around. I forgot what she said about delivery time. She suggested that I try going to a Fedex location. I tried that - $240 was the cheapest. Needless to say, I walked out with my package. So, I might just consider this a learning lesson and make the best of it by keeping and using them as much as I can. I had planned to buy the regular size in the green croc but not sure I'll do that now. If I do return, USPS is definitely the cheaper way to go.

I don't mean to hijack the thread. Just thought this information would be useful to others...


----------



## JenJBS

orangedye said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> Received my first polene bag in the nano on christmas eve! I wasn’t sure how the smooth leather may hold up or if it’ll scratch easily so i opted for the textured leather and i love it! don’t tend to carry a lot of stuff so I think the size overall is good enough for me. Can definitely fit my iphone X, small wallet , car keys and still have some space . Will definitely be my everyday bag for a while



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## 2manybags2020

I love your bag in navy. I was so close to buying this but went the sienne colour in smooth as i really wanted an earth toned bag.   I have had a navy chloe wallet for around 6 years and it still looks amazing despite daily use. Most underated neutral i think. Enjoy.


----------



## js3805

blaqberaes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am super interested in the polene un nano and the polene sept mini.
> 
> Do any of you know if the straps are detachable?
> 
> Thanks
> Emily





blaqberaes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am super interested in the polene un nano and the polene sept mini.
> 
> Do any of you know if the straps are detachable?
> 
> Thanks
> Emily


The strap on the sept mini is not removable however it does tuck in nicely into the interior. I’ve been carrying it as a top handle since Christmas! I was out for a girls dinner yesterday and everyone was complimenting it!!


----------



## Biogirl1

Freak4Coach said:


> Thanks for the information TotinScience!
> 
> I went to USPS. It was going to be $56 to ship both bags I got. Sounded reasonable - until she told me the maximum insurance I could get was $200. I asked about doing 2 shipments so I would get $200 coverage on each. It would be about $80. But, it's also 2 packages floating around. I forgot what she said about delivery time. She suggested that I try going to a Fedex location. I tried that - $240 was the cheapest. Needless to say, I walked out with my package. So, I might just consider this a learning lesson and make the best of it by keeping and using them as much as I can. I had planned to buy the regular size in the green croc but not sure I'll do that now. If I do return, USPS is definitely the cheaper way to go.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread. Just thought this information would be useful to others...


Thanks for letting us know! This is good info. Maybe you could sell the bags on eBay?


----------



## ctripodi615

Freak4Coach said:


> Thanks for the information TotinScience!
> 
> I went to USPS. It was going to be $56 to ship both bags I got. Sounded reasonable - until she told me the maximum insurance I could get was $200. I asked about doing 2 shipments so I would get $200 coverage on each. It would be about $80. But, it's also 2 packages floating around. I forgot what she said about delivery time. She suggested that I try going to a Fedex location. I tried that - $240 was the cheapest. Needless to say, I walked out with my package. So, I might just consider this a learning lesson and make the best of it by keeping and using them as much as I can. I had planned to buy the regular size in the green croc but not sure I'll do that now. If I do return, USPS is definitely the cheaper way to go.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread. Just thought this information would be useful to others...



Hi!
I recently returned a bag to Strathberry located in the UK using USPS for about $40. At the post office they advised me to only insure it for $100 because customs could potentially tack on fees that the company may deduct from my refund. So I took their advice, followed the tracking number and received a full refund. I wouldn’t worry too much about the insurance amount


----------



## Freak4Coach

Biogirl1 said:


> Thanks for letting us know! This is good info. Maybe you could sell the bags on eBay?



Hadn't thought about that. Would probably just be easier if I returned lol



ctripodi615 said:


> Hi!
> I recently returned a bag to Strathberry located in the UK using USPS for about $40. At the post office they advised me to only insure it for $100 because customs could potentially tack on fees that the company may deduct from my refund. So I took their advice, followed the tracking number and received a full refund. I wouldn’t worry too much about the insurance amount



Thanks for the info! I was also thinking maybe I could ship back without the gift boxes. That would save money to ship DHL or something.


----------



## Cupid92

I just got the #7 mini for Christmas and I am in love!! I may get the full size too. The craftsmanship is amazing and the price is so affordable. These bags are made a lot better than some expensive bags I own


----------



## JenJBS

Cupid92 said:


> I just got the #7 mini for Christmas and I am in love!! I may get the full size too. The craftsmanship is amazing and the price is so affordable. These bags are made a lot better than some expensive bags I own



Congratulations on your new bag! 

What color is it?


----------



## Cupid92

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag!
> 
> What color is it?


I went with boring black because that's what I wear most. I actually like all the colors. So pretty. I hope they make it with silver hardware at some point


----------



## JenJBS

Cupid92 said:


> I went with boring black because that's what I wear most. I actually like all the colors. So pretty. I hope they make it with silver hardware at some point



Most of my bags (including my Polene Numero Six) are black. Like you, it's what I wear most. I do want the Peach Numero Six when they restock it. I also hope they do silver hardware. Or rose gold hardware for the pink and black leather.


----------



## Cupid92

I wish they would make the number six just a bit bigger. I have two of them but with phones getting larger, I can barely fit anything else in there! I always get compliments when I carry it though


----------



## Isis23

Hi bag lovers! 
I got my first Polene bag as Christmas present and would like to share some picutures and thoughts with you. My other bags are Louis Vuitton, Longchamp and TOD's but at a Purse Blog I saw a review of the Polene numero un and fell in love immediately!!! After short time of stalking their website and the Purse Forum, I ordered a black one online and was very excited, how I would like this bag. And what shall I tell you, I am in love!!! The shape is so beautiful, the leather thick and smells wonderful, the craftmanship excellent, it holds a lot, can be worn different ways and looks so unique! The only con for me is the weight, but this is because of the thick leather. Now I am thinking About ordering a Numero un nano in burgundy colour, but can't decide on the kind of leather - smooth or textured?? Any experience or thoughts? Is the textures leather too stiff for the small size (it looks NOT the same leather as on the big bag!!!!), is the smooth leather creasing or too delicate for getting scratches and not holding its shape?? Thank you for your thoughts and for
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 letting me share!


----------



## southernbelle43

Isis23 said:


> Hi bag lovers!
> I got my first Polene bag as Christmas present and would like to share some picutures and thoughts with you. My other bags are Louis Vuitton, Longchamp and TOD's but at a Purse Blog I saw a review of the Polene numero un and fell in love immediately!!! After short time of stalking their website and the Purse Forum, I ordered a black one online and was very excited, how I would like this bag. And what shall I tell you, I am in love!!! The shape is so beautiful, the leather thick and smells wonderful, the craftmanship excellent, it holds a lot, can be worn different ways and looks so unique! The only con for me is the weight, but this is because of the thick leather. Now I am thinking About ordering a Numero un nano in burgundy colour, but can't decide on the kind of leather - smooth or textured?? Any experience or thoughts? Is the textures leather too stiff for the small size (it looks NOT the same leather as on the big bag!!!!), is the smooth leather creasing or too delicate for getting scratches and not holding its shape?? Thank you for your thoughts and for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625824
> View attachment 4625825
> View attachment 4625827
> View attachment 4625831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letting me share!


WE are bag twins. I LOVE my textured black Numero UN....so much that I now have a blue one. Enjoy it.


----------



## Isis23

southernbelle43 said:


> WE are bag twins. I LOVE my textured black Numero UN....so much that I now have a blue one. Enjoy it.


Thank you, I really enjoy my Numero Un! Have worn her only a few times since Christmas, but sure will use her very often!! Would like to order a Nano in burgundy, but I still don't know which kind of leather, although I read almost the whole comments here…. Seeing them in person really would help.


----------



## JenJBS

Isis23 said:


> Hi bag lovers!
> I got my first Polene bag as Christmas present and would like to share some picutures and thoughts with you. My other bags are Louis Vuitton, Longchamp and TOD's but at a Purse Blog I saw a review of the Polene numero un and fell in love immediately!!! After short time of stalking their website and the Purse Forum, I ordered a black one online and was very excited, how I would like this bag. And what shall I tell you, I am in love!!! The shape is so beautiful, the leather thick and smells wonderful, the craftmanship excellent, it holds a lot, can be worn different ways and looks so unique! The only con for me is the weight, but this is because of the thick leather. Now I am thinking About ordering a Numero un nano in burgundy colour, but can't decide on the kind of leather - smooth or textured?? Any experience or thoughts? Is the textures leather too stiff for the small size (it looks NOT the same leather as on the big bag!!!!), is the smooth leather creasing or too delicate for getting scratches and not holding its shape?? Thank you for your thoughts and for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625824
> View attachment 4625825
> View attachment 4625827
> View attachment 4625831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letting me share!



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Cupid92

I personally like Polenes smoother leather as opposed to texture. It just my preference. I think it looks more polished. However, it does scratch easier so there's a con. I guess its just whatever look you like more


----------



## Isis23

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! Enjoy!


Thank you very much, I will enjoy it!


----------



## Isis23

T


Cupid92 said:


> I personally like Polenes smoother leather as opposed to texture. It just my preference. I think it looks more polished. However, it does scratch easier so there's a con. I guess its just whatever look you like more


Thanks for your reply! I think, I will order the smooth leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

The smooth leather is very elegant.  But if you are looking for one that wear well, I highly recommend the textured leather. I have two Numero Un bags, one I bought new and the other one was preowned. Both are textured; one has the croc flap.
It is obvious that the preowned bag is well broken in, it is very soft, the strap is totally flexible...and there is not one single mark on it anyhwere. No edge wear, nothing. I am so impressed.


----------



## Julija

hi everyone, i haven't been posting on the forum durung the last years because somehow wasn't liking anything new coming out (also the constant price increases were not helping) but also was enjoying what i've already have.
But Polene changed my mind and I ordered Numero Un Mini in Bordeaux monochrome and I love the bag! I've been using it constantly for the last 2 weeks and can't get enough of it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Julija said:


> hi everyone, i haven't been posting on the forum durung the last years because somehow wasn't liking anything new coming out (also the constant price increases were not helping) but also was enjoying what i've already have.
> But Polene changed my mind and I ordered Numero Un Mini in Bordeaux monochrome and I love the bag! I've been using it constantly for the last 2 weeks and can't get enough of it.


Welcome back.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


----------



## 2manybags2020

Isis23 said:


> Hi bag lovers!
> I got my first Polene bag as Christmas present and would like to share some picutures and thoughts with you. My other bags are Louis Vuitton, Longchamp and TOD's but at a Purse Blog I saw a review of the Polene numero un and fell in love immediately!!! After short time of stalking their website and the Purse Forum, I ordered a black one online and was very excited, how I would like
> 
> 
> Isis23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I really enjoy my Numero Un! Have worn her only a few times since Christmas, but sure will use her very often!! Would like to order a Nano in burgundy, but I still don't know which kind of leather, although I read almost the whole comments here…. Seeing them in person really would help.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on yout bag. I have the nano in siene smooth and am very happy, though am still debating my colour choice. It seems robust enough and I don't baby my bags. That said I am a tactile, texture person - white silks and linens, dove grey suede shoes... i dont mind that they look lived in, like a bag with scratches.  I love the butter softness of celine, though it is exceptionally fragile. I sold all my textured type leather bags as i found i would never reach for them.
> 
> That said I think polene may have choosen the textured leather of the nano because a full grain pebbled leather like the original uno would be too thick for a small bag. I have a pebbled full grain leather evening bag that was a gift that i dislike because it doesnt sit properly because the leather is so think - yet it is beautiful in the full size which has the depth to accomodate the chewy thickness of the pebbled leather (like the original uno)
> 
> The textuered will be durable and look great in 2 years time if you prefer a more polished look - great for bars, crowds etc too.
Click to expand...


----------



## blaqberaes

I wore my new texture noir nano last night. It is super cute! Happy to report that the textured leather doesn't feel cheap or plasticky in my opinion. It's also the perfect size for daily essentials... I can even fit a Kindle Paperwhite!


----------



## southernbelle43

blaqberaes said:


> I wore my new texture noir nano last night. It is super cute! Happy to report that the textured leather doesn't feel cheap or plasticky in my opinion. It's also the perfect size for daily essentials... I can even fit a Kindle Paperwhite!


Looks great and I am carrying the textured black Numero Un to a brunch.  I am sure we both look wonderful, lol.


----------



## Isis23

I got my Polene Un Nano in burgundy in today's mail and would like to show it to you! To be honest I thought, it would be bigger, although I knew the measurements. It really is tiny but cute and can hold quite a lot of things. It can fit my essentials for going out for dinner, or theatre. For daily use it is much to small for me, but this was clear. It was hard to decide between the textured and the smooth leather. I took the smooth version, because it looked better on the photos, in my opinion. Now I must say, that the inside buttons that make the shape press against the flap when closed and you can see that. Maybe that would be not so obvious on the textured version. In general I have to say, that I am much more in love with the big grained Polene Numero Un. But I like the cute look and will use her in the next days, then I will see how good this purchase was! I show you also a picture of what fits inside and a comparison between the two sizes. Thanks or letting me share and I hope the info and photos are useful to somebody!


----------



## kombucha

Reporting back since I've used my black textured Nano a fair amount for everything since I received it before Christmas. Very happy that the textured leather is extremely durable so far - I don't have to be careful where I leave it (i.e. on the ground or casually thrown onto the couch), I've gotten caught in the rain with it, spilled a matcha drink on it, and my dog might even have scratched it accidentally, and you cannot even tell. If you don't like to baby your bags, I highly recommend the textured leather! I'm very impressed with it so far. 



Isis23 said:


> Now I must say, that the inside buttons that make the shape press against the flap when closed and you can see that. Maybe that would be not so obvious on the textured version


^ You cannot see this on the textured leather version.

I think my only gripe is that fiddling with the closure can be a bit annoying if I stuff my bag with more items than usual. It doesn't seem like the textured leather will show much wear on the closure over time though. 

I'd be curious to hear a review on durability for the smooth leather bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Isis23 said:


> I got my Polene Un Nano in burgundy in today's mail and would like to show it to you! To be honest I thought, it would be bigger, although I knew the measurements. It really is tiny but cute and can hold quite a lot of things. It can fit my essentials for going out for dinner, or theatre. For daily use it is much to small for me, but this was clear. It was hard to decide between the textured and the smooth leather. I took the smooth version, because it looked better on the photos, in my opinion. Now I must say, that the inside buttons that make the shape press against the flap when closed and you can see that. Maybe that would be not so obvious on the textured version. In general I have to say, that I am much more in love with the big grained Polene Numero Un. But I like the cute look and will use her in the next days, then I will see how good this purchase was! I show you also a picture of what fits inside and a comparison between the two sizes. Thanks or letting me share and I hope the info and photos are useful to somebody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628844
> View attachment 4628845
> View attachment 4628847
> View attachment 4628848


It is tiny but it is really pretty.


----------



## ohmisseevee

anneclaire127 said:


> Thank you so much for checking on the weight of the Un Mini with and without the chain.  I am probably going to order the Un Mini soon, and once i receive it, I will work with Mautto on my leather strap order.  I will definitely keep you posted!



@anneclaire127 Did you end up ordering a leather strap from Mautto for your Un Mini?


----------



## quadmama

Hi, everyone:
I was just wondering if any of you have experienced different shipping charges when you order more than one item from Polene? It showed $25 DHL when I only have one item in the shopping cart, but then it changes to $40 DHL when I added a wallet into the cart. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## anneclaire127

ohmisseevee said:


> @anneclaire127 Did you end up ordering a leather strap from Mautto for your Un Mini?



Yes!  And it's supposed to arrive soon.  I will post when I receive it with all the details


----------



## Isis23

*FLAWS on my Polene* Un Nano in burgundy!!!!! I only used this bag once and noticed the flaws like shown in the pictures. It looks like glue and some red material put above, this is not leather! My black big Polene has nothing like that. Looks awful and like a repair of too big stiching holes!!! Has anybody of you noticed something like that? What would you do? I think I will send an E-Mail to Polene with the pictures.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am so disappointed .


----------



## ohmisseevee

Isis23 said:


> *FLAWS on my Polene* Un Nano in burgundy!!!!! I only used this bag once and noticed the flaws like shown in the pictures. It looks like glue and some red material put above, this is not leather! My black big Polene has nothing like that. Looks awful and like a repair of too big stiching holes!!! Has anybody of you noticed something like that? What would you do? I think I will send an E-Mail to Polene with the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629938
> View attachment 4629939
> View attachment 4629940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed .



I would definitely contact Polene and send them the pictures.  That definitely looks like a flaw/errors in craftsmanship and would be unacceptable to me.


----------



## Punkkitten

@Passerine123 
@Biogirl1
I have been doing a bit of drooling over your Numero Deux with the Croc embossing.  How do you like the bag?  Worth the money?  what is the quality like?  I don't "need" another bag, but am very drawn to this style and I love the combo of textures/leathers.  Also been eyeballing the Un Nano, however the reviews are so mixed and truthfully, the deux is a bit more in vein with the style I tend to carry - squares and rectangles 
Any insight or info appreciated.  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Finally had a chance to take this one out and I love it!  Fits enough for errands and even can handle my inhaler, which is an awkward sized item. ❤️ ❤️   I do wish the strap was a little longer for xbody wear but I am large busted, so I usually have that problem with any bag. YMMV.


----------



## Punkkitten

Sickgrl13 said:


> Finally had a chance to take this one out and I love it!  Fits enough for errands and even can handle my inhaler, which is an awkward sized item. ❤️ ❤️   I do wish the strap was a little longer for xbody wear but I am large busted, so I usually have that problem with any bag. YMMV.


  beautiful
I'm massively lusting after this bag
And also a random question, does your user name have anything to do with the Social Distortion song?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Punkkitten said:


> beautiful
> I'm massively lusting after this bag
> And also a random question, does your user name have anything to do with the Social Distortion song?


I highly recommend this bag!  And yes, my username is based on the SxDx song.  You’re the first to catch that. Bravo!


----------



## Punkkitten

Sickgrl13 said:


> I highly recommend this bag!  And yes, my username is based on the SxDx song.  You’re the first to catch that. Bravo!


I love Social D!!  I've seen them multiple times.  And have a massive crush on Mike Ness.
Thank you for the Polene endorsement.  I love how wicked and classic it looks.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Isis23 said:


> *FLAWS on my Polene* Un Nano in burgundy!!!!! I only used this bag once and noticed the flaws like shown in the pictures. It looks like glue and some red material put above, this is not leather! My black big Polene has nothing like that. Looks awful and like a repair of too big stiching holes!!! Has anybody of you noticed something like that? What would you do? I think I will send an E-Mail to Polene with the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629938
> View attachment 4629939
> View attachment 4629940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed .



I'm so sorry about your bag. That looks awful  I agree with the other poster that you should send an email and include the photos. I wouldn't accept that either. I hope they take care of you.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Well I have to change my opinion on the Nano in the smooth leather. There seems to be a coating the leather but I think that's to help the bag to keep it's shape. And I think it will reduce the risk of scratches but it will definitely scratch easier than the textured. She really is gorgeous. I kept pulling her out of the box and repacking. I finally realized my issue was with the strap. The length of the strap was a deal breaker for me. It was too short to be comfortable as a crossbody on me. With that being said, I shipped it back. Hopefully they will receive Monday.


----------



## Tortoise&Finch

-
Hi I have a question about the trio sable.  How dirty does it get? I am obsessed with it, but scared to pull the trigger because of the light leather. Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Isis23

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm so sorry about your bag. That looks awful  I agree with the other poster that you should send an email and include the photos. I wouldn't accept that either. I hope they take care of you.


Thank you! It really looks awul in the enlargement of the photo. In reality it is small, of course and inside the bag. Cant' see it with  closed flap. But I am afraid, it will get worse while using the bag. I already sent them an e-mail with the photos. I'm curious, how long it will take until they answer and what they suggest. Unfortunately I don't have the brown box that covered the white box any longer. I think, the problem with that leather and the shape in this size is, that it is too thick for that kind of stitching. They should not have "repaired" the too big holes of the stitching like that, but I'm afraid, that this will happen often. People should check their bags!! It is also beginning on the side stiching. Maybe on the textured leather it is not so obvious! Don't know, what I should do - send back and hope another one is better? Ask for a credit? Keep and ask for a discount on another purchase?? But don't know, if I would order another bag. Only my thoughts, if they give me a choice… What would you do?


----------



## Biogirl1

Punkkitten said:


> @Passerine123
> @Biogirl1
> I have been doing a bit of drooling over your Numero Deux with the Croc embossing.  How do you like the bag?  Worth the money?  what is the quality like?  I don't "need" another bag, but am very drawn to this style and I love the combo of textures/leathers.  Also been eyeballing the Un Nano, however the reviews are so mixed and truthfully, the deux is a bit more in vein with the style I tend to carry - squares and rectangles
> Any insight or info appreciated.  Thanks, ladies!


@Punkkitten  I love, love my Deux in croc! A while back in this thread, I posted some pics and showed what I can fit in the bag, and it’s a lot! I have used it now for a while and still love it. I went to Vegas over Christmas and dragged it all up and down the strip and the Deux did not let me down. You can fit much more in it than you would think and it’s so nice to have the option of crossbody or shoulder. I was switching back and forth all the time depending on my mood. I would definitely recommend the Deux! It’s definitely worth the $.

The nano, though, sounds like others are having some big problems. Mine is holding up OK but it is so tiny that I can’t really fit much in it so it’s been sitting in my closet a lot. I’m also not thrilled with the tangerine color, which is actually more teracotta. My Nano is the textured leather. If you are trying to decide between the two, I’d definitely suggest the Deux over the Un Nano.


----------



## Punkkitten

Biogirl1 said:


> @Punkkitten  I love, love my Deux in croc! A while back in this thread, I posted some pics and showed what I can fit in the bag, and it’s a lot! I have used it now for a while and still love it. I went to Vegas over Christmas and dragged it all up and down the strip and the Deux did not let me down. You can fit much more in it than you would think and it’s so nice to have the option of crossbody or shoulder. I was switching back and forth all the time depending on my mood. I would definitely recommend the Deux! It’s definitely worth the $.
> 
> The nano, though, sounds like others are having some big problems. Mine is holding up OK but it is so tiny that I can’t really fit much in it so it’s been sitting in my closet a lot. I’m also not thrilled with the tangerine color, which is actually more teracotta. My Nano is the textured leather. If you are trying to decide between the two, I’d definitely suggest the Deux over the Un Nano.


Thanks, Doll!!
A friend of mine also made a black croc bag in the same style as te deux (black rectangular) that I've been oogling.
I don't carry a lot in my bags on the daily ( card wallet, pouch w emergency provisions- lip balm, sanitizer, powder, gum my keys a lipstick and sunnies.  So I dont think the space would be a terrible issue.
I like that the strap is convertible  but I do wish it were REMOVEABLE!  I love swapping out straps to give a new look to a bag 
Thanks for replying!  Definitely adds to the Pros column!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Isis23 said:


> Thank you! It really looks awul in the enlargement of the photo. In reality it is small, of course and inside the bag. Cant' see it with  closed flap. But I am afraid, it will get worse while using the bag. I already sent them an e-mail with the photos. I'm curious, how long it will take until they answer and what they suggest. Unfortunately I don't have the brown box that covered the white box any longer. I think, the problem with that leather and the shape in this size is, that it is too thick for that kind of stitching. They should not have "repaired" the too big holes of the stitching like that, but I'm afraid, that this will happen often. People should check their bags!! It is also beginning on the side stiching. Maybe on the textured leather it is not so obvious! Don't know, what I should do - send back and hope another one is better? Ask for a credit? Keep and ask for a discount on another purchase?? But don't know, if I would order another bag. Only my thoughts, if they give me a choice… What would you do?



First, I wouldn't keep that bag. I could be wrong but it looks like they filled the hole made when the stitch was sewn.There's stress in that area especially if you pull on the front of the bag and I think you will because the opening is so small. I think it will get worse over time. That aside, you shouldn't have to accept a new bag with issues. I would return this bag and request that they pay for the return shipping. It won't be cheap if you have to pay for it. If you're in the EU I think they always do free returns. 

Second, I would ask for a replacement if you love the bag and ask for free shipping. You can ask if they can inspect the new one before shipping. I'm not sure if they will or can do that. You can request a discount but I don't think they will agree to it. Personally, I wouldn't keep the one you have even with a discount. 

This is just my honest opinion. I would ask for anything you would ultimately be comfortable with and see what they say. Worse case is they say no but I would insist that they pay for the return shipping at a minimum. Be patient with a response. Their response time isn't always the quickest. Let us know how it turns out and good luck!


----------



## Missllv2

Hi. Has anyone purchased the Numero Sept?  If so, how much does it hold?  What are your first impressions?  Can you please share pictures?  Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

anneclaire127 said:


> Yes!  And it's supposed to arrive soon.  I will post when I receive it with all the details



Yes, please do!! I am super interested in hearing how it works for you, because if it works out and you like it, I may order one for myself...


----------



## Isis23

Update of my complaint: Polene sent  a  very friendly E-Mail with lots of apologies, including a prepaid 
ticket for sendig the bag back to Paris. I will get a new Numero Un Nano Burgundy. Today I sent the defective bag back and am waiting for a new one, which hopefully will be perfect!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Isis23 said:


> Update of my complaint: Polene sent  a  very friendly E-Mail with lots of apologies, including a prepaid
> ticket for sendig the bag back to Paris. I will get a new Numero Un Nano Burgundy. Today I sent the defective bag back and am waiting for a new one, which hopefully will be perfect!



Glad that they are taking care of you and you are getting a replacement bag!


----------



## arnott

Does anyone know if they will ever restock the Peach Mini?   Or is it now discontinued?     They sold out of that bag several months ago and now that colour is not even showing up on the website.   While Sage sold out after Peach did and Sage is already restocked!    Peach is the only colour Mini I'm interested in!


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> Does anyone know if they will ever restock the Peach Mini?   Or is it now discontinued?     They sold out of that bag several months ago and now that colour is not even showing up on the website.   While Sage sold out after Peach did and Sage is already restocked!    Peach is the only colour Mini I'm interested in!



I share your pain, as I want the peach Numero Six and it isn't being restocked either.


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> I share your pain, as I want the peach Numero Six and it isn't being restocked either.



If I had known it's not going to be restocked,   I would have bought it back then instead of waiting!


----------



## Isis23

UPDATE: Today I got the replacement for my defective Numero Un Nano in Burgundy and it is nearly perfect! I am glad, that I wrote Polene. They did very well, I can't expect a better handling with a complaint!


----------



## Yasmina.ibrahim.91

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. Ive been interested in a polene nano bag but the strap seems too short for me to wear as a crossbody bag. I own a gucci soho bag and the length of the strap is perfect..  i read the measurements on the website but I'm still not convinced of the strap.. Im 5’8” and curvy   Please help a sister out for those who own the nano


----------



## quadmama

Yasmina.ibrahim.91 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. Ive been interested in a polene nano bag but the strap seems too short for me to wear as a crossbody bag. I own a gucci soho bag and the length of the strap is perfect..  i read the measurements on the website but I'm still not convinced of the strap.. Im 5’8” and curvy   Please help a sister out for those who own the nano



I think the strap for the nano is shorter than Gucci Soho. I am 5'3'' and I had to adjust the nano strap to the longest setting to wear it over a coat. I prefer my bag to be in the middle of my hip when I wear it cross body. I hope this helps.


----------



## southernbelle43

Yasmina.ibrahim.91 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. Ive been interested in a polene nano bag but the strap seems too short for me to wear as a crossbody bag. I own a gucci soho bag and the length of the strap is perfect..  i read the measurements on the website but I'm still not convinced of the strap.. Im 5’8” and curvy   Please help a sister out for those who own the nano


Welcome. I am sure someone on here can help you.


----------



## southernbelle43

arnott said:


> If I had known it's not going to be restocked,   I would have bought it back then instead of waiting!


That is my only complaint about Polene.  If you don’t buy something when you see it you are likely to never see it again.


----------



## Dooplatypus

Hi y’all! 
I’m new the forum but I have been lurking a little while. I love Polene and randomly came across it while looking at shopping to do in Paris. I’m hoping someone who owns one can help me decide between the sept, mini, and nano.. I want a good crossbody for traveling but I have a lot of thoughts about each one lol 
For the sept, does it feel bulky? I like how it seems more secure than the mini. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Tortoise&Finch

Hey all! How do you clean your polene bags? I bought a numero un used (yay finally, i was hunting for it for months.) It has very slight discolorations that I would like to clean off. I am in the UK if that helps. Not sure what is available here.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Joining the club with the mini. 
Wow the quality! I havent bought any bag for nearly a year because im so sick of of the bad qualities and the loud logos. 
So impressed with Polene. And the dust bag! Such quality dust bag i love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tortoise&Finch said:


> Hey all! How do you clean your polene bags? I bought a numero un used (yay finally, i was hunting for it for months.) It has very slight discolorations that I would like to clean off. I am in the UK if that helps. Not sure what is available here.


What type of discolorations.  Dye transfer. If so, you can order leather dye remover. Leather Master has one on Amazon that worked well on a beige leather chair that I have. A handbag designer recommended it to me, Marco Massaccesi.


----------



## ilovemydog

My supervisor let me know that she is giving me an extra performance bonus in the upcoming month so I think I will treat myself to a numero un mini or the nano soon  I’ll follow my heart when the time comes

I am a simple gal but wear all dark so it will probably be in black


----------



## JenJBS

ilovemydog said:


> My supervisor let me know that she is giving me an extra performance bonus in the upcoming month so I think I will treat myself to a numero un mini or the nano soon  I’ll follow my heart when the time comes
> 
> I am a simple gal but wear all dark so it will probably be in black



Congratulations on your performance bonus!  Look forward to hearing which bag you choose.


----------



## aleung427

Has anyone purchased the Polene Number One NANO size yet? Any thoughts and reviews?

Modshots would be lovely !


----------



## ohmisseevee

aleung427 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Polene Number One NANO size yet? Any thoughts and reviews?
> 
> Modshots would be lovely !



There are a few folks who posted recently in the thread - did you look back a few pages?


----------



## Sliema

Hello all!
Finally I’ve got my first Polène two days ago. I’ve been getting to know about this brand approximately two years ago but have decided to buy only now. Although I knew about good quality but was really impressed when I pull the bag off the box. In January I was ready to buy Celine belt nano in Dubai mall but had some doubts. So, I can say that the quality, to my mind, is the same or even better. Now thinking about Numero Un nano.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sliema said:


> Hello all!
> Finally I’ve got my first Polène two days ago. I’ve been getting to know about this brand approximately two years ago but have decided to buy only now. Although I knew about good quality but was really impressed when I pull the bag off the box. In January I was ready to buy Celine belt nano in Dubai mall but had some doubts. So, I can say that the quality, to my mind, is the same or even better. Now thinking about Numero Un nano.


The style and color look great on you.


----------



## Sneakybags

Hi,  does anyone know if the strap on the nano is detachable?


----------



## quadmama

Sneakybags said:


> Hi,  does anyone know if the strap on the nano is detachable?



Yes, it is adjustable and removable.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I've been contemplating a burgundy numero un for ages, but now that there is a croc flap option, I can't decide between the suede or the crock flap. Part of my indecision is that they actually appear to be slightly different color bags altogether (although I realize that might just be lighting and photo editing). I prefer red/purple based burgundy shades, as opposed to those that lean more brown. Any thoughts on which to go for? Or, does anyone own one or the other and have any thoughts on the color?


----------



## Punkey

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I've been contemplating a burgundy numero un for ages, but now that there is a croc flap option, I can't decide between the suede or the crock flap. Part of my indecision is that they actually appear to be slightly different color bags altogether (although I realize that might just be lighting and photo editing). I prefer red/purple based burgundy shades, as opposed to those that lean more brown. Any thoughts on which to go for? Or, does anyone own one or the other and have any thoughts on the color?


I prefer the croc one. Looks more elegant and luxurious.


----------



## Punkey

I have been waiting for Polene to create a "mini version". The mini one with the gold strap was not my thing but the nano is sooo beautiful. I can't decided which colour though.
I am looking for a bag that is more for summer and goes with a lot of things.
My first favourite was the tangerine. It looks almost pink and I love that but someone here said that this is not what it looks like in real life. Which colour would you go for?


----------



## mtstmichel

The camel is perfect for summer and overall a great neutral!
The burgundy is a winner too but maybe less so than the camel for summer wear.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tortoise&Finch said:


> Hey all! How do you clean your polene bags? I bought a numero un used (yay finally, i was hunting for it for months.) It has very slight discolorations that I would like to clean off. I am in the UK if that helps. Not sure what is available here.


Leather Master cleaner available on Amazon.


----------



## JenJBS

Punkey said:


> I have been waiting for Polene to create a "mini version". The mini one with the gold strap was not my thing but the nano is sooo beautiful. I can't decided which colour though.
> I am looking for a bag that is more for summer and goes with a lot of things.
> My first favourite was the tangerine. It looks almost pink and I love that but someone here said that this is not what it looks like in real life. Which colour would you go for?
> View attachment 4654076
> View attachment 4654078
> View attachment 4654079



The tangerine. It is stunning! It is also a much, much less common color than camel or burgundy. And it is a wonderful summer color. I hope they will make Number 6 in tangerine soon!


----------



## Dooplatypus

I got my Polene bag finally! It is so beautiful and the quality is up there with Celine IMO. I decided to just go for the Numero Un first and I’m thinking of ordering the mini next. My only complaint is that the strap seems...very short for crossbody wear. I’m 5’7 and it sits about two inches higher than I’d prefer. Does anyone else have this issue? I’d like to get the mini as the quality is SO GOOD but the strap is shorter according to the website :/


----------



## Sliema

southernbelle43 said:


> The style and color look great on you.


Thank you!


----------



## lyxxx035

New Numero Sept and Numero Sept mini in textured leathers on their website, about $100 cheaper than the smooth leather version. It looks like these are textured and not grained pebbled leather though (like the ones on the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini). The Numero Un Nano is the only other one I’ve seen with the textured leather.


----------



## obscurity7

lyxxx035 said:


> New Numero Sept and Numero Sept mini in textured leathers on their website, about $100 cheaper than the smooth leather version. It looks like these are textured and not grained pebbled leather though (like the ones on the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini). The Numero Un Nano is the only other one I’ve seen with the textured leather.


And they have it in bluuuuueee.  Although I do wish they had blue in the smooth leather instead.


----------



## sesilt

Anybody on this thread from Canada? I'm considering buying the new Numero Sept in textured leather, but I want to know if any of you were charged duties/additional taxes on arrival? Thanks in advance!


----------



## china_doll

sesilt said:


> Anybody on this thread from Canada? I'm considering buying the new Numero Sept in textured leather, but I want to know if any of you were charged duties/additional taxes on arrival? Thanks in advance!


Hi! I'm from Canada and yes, you will get charged duties. I ordered four times from them and all four had duty charges. They also do not charge you tax at the time of payment so tax will be included in the duty charges


----------



## Dooplatypus

Dooplatypus said:


> I got my Polene bag finally! It is so beautiful and the quality is up there with Celine IMO. I decided to just go for the Numero Un first and I’m thinking of ordering the mini next. My only complaint is that the strap seems...very short for crossbody wear. I’m 5’7 and it sits about two inches higher than I’d prefer. Does anyone else have this issue? I’d like to get the mini as the quality is SO GOOD but the strap is shorter according to the website :/




Not sure how to add on to this, but I just measured my Numero Un strap on it’s longest setting and it was 109 cm. The website says 120 cm, is this a defect or normal?


----------



## lyxxx035

Dooplatypus said:


> Not sure how to add on to this, but I just measured my Numero Un strap on it’s longest setting and it was 109 cm. The website says 120 cm, is this a defect or normal?


The 120 cm is likely a reference to the length of the entire strap whereas your measurement of 109 cm on the longest setting is the strap drop (length from middle of the strap on shoulder to the bag).


----------



## Dooplatypus

lyxxx035 said:


> The 120 cm is likely a reference to the length of the entire strap whereas your measurement of 109 cm on the longest setting is the strap drop (length from middle of the strap on shoulder to the bag).


I took off one end of the strap and measured it end to end and it was 109 cm.


----------



## sesilt

china_doll said:


> Hi! I'm from Canada and yes, you will get charged duties. I ordered four times from them and all four had duty charges. They also do not charge you tax at the time of payment so tax will be included in the duty charges


Thanks for the info! Do you mind if I ask if it was a lot, or if it was literally just about the amount of tax you would have been charged for the bag if it was a local purchase?


----------



## china_doll

sesilt said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you mind if I ask if it was a lot, or if it was literally just about the amount of tax you would have been charged for the bag if it was a local purchase?


No problem! Hmm if I compare it to the Numero Un which was $420 USD + $25 USD shipping so $445 USD was charged with no tax initially. Then I got a DHL notice that I owed about $152 CAD in tax/duties for that purchase so I would say yours would be roughly the same or a little less...

I would also suggest you sign up for text updates since I received a text notice about the DHL duties/taxes so I paid it right away and my order was processed a little quicker!


----------



## sesilt

china_doll said:


> No problem! Hmm if I compare it to the Numero Un which was $420 USD + $25 USD shipping so $445 USD was charged with no tax initially. Then I got a DHL notice that I owed about $152 CAD in tax/duties for that purchase so I would say yours would be roughly the same or a little less...
> 
> I would also suggest you sign up for text updates since I received a text notice about the DHL duties/taxes so I paid it right away and my order was processed a little quicker!


Thank you so much =)


----------



## CilleDK

First time poster here! I’m considering the Sept in white grained leather but worry about color transfer. Does anyone have any experience with that particular bag / type of leather?


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I just managed to snag a pre-loved burgundy numero un for a steal! It was on Poshmark, I made an offer that the seller (to my surprise) accepted, and then I had some Posh credit plus cashback from my AMEX for shopping on Posh - all together, I paid less than $200! Buyer said they never actually used it, so I feel like I did really well for an essentially new numero un in the color that I wanted. I'm so excited. It is in the suede flap, and while I was torn between the suede and croc when considering buying new, this deal was too good to pass up, so it make the decision easy. I am a bit worried about the suede flap, but I'll just have to make sure to be a bit more careful and to Scotchgaurd it. It should be shipping out tomorrow - I can't wait until it reaches me!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I just managed to snag a pre-loved burgundy numero un for a steal! It was on Poshmark, I made an offer that the seller (to my surprise) accepted, and then I had some Posh credit plus cashback from my AMEX for shopping on Posh - all together, I paid less than $200! Buyer said they never actually used it, so I feel like I did really well for an essentially new numero un in the color that I wanted. I'm so excited. It is in the suede flap, and while I was torn between the suede and croc when considering buying new, this deal was too good to pass up, so it make the decision easy. I am a bit worried about the suede flap, but I'll just have to make sure to be a bit more careful and to Scotchgaurd it. It should be shipping out tomorrow - I can't wait until it reaches me!


You go girl.  That  is a heck of a deal!  With  suede only on the flap,  it should be easy to care for. Post photos when you get it.  I hope you like it as much as I do mine.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> You go girl.  That  is a heck of a deal!  With  suede only on the flap,  it should be easy to care for. Post photos when you get it.  I hope you like it as much as I do mine.



Thanks! I will definitely post photos. I’m very much looking forward to getting it!


----------



## kombucha

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! I will definitely post photos. I’m very much looking forward to getting it!



can you - or anyone else here who purchased a suede bag - provide a review of how the suede flap holds up? I’m interested in a numero un with a suede flap but afraid of the maintenance. I’m curious if scotch guard will help make it more carefree. 

i fell in love so much with my Nano bag that I bought a Mini a couple of months later. I received it today and am in awe of the craftsmanship and quality! I own other high end bags that cost waaaaay more and I feel like Polene’s quality rivals them!

can anyone also tell me if the leather on the Numero Un is similar to the mini? I’m hesitant on purchasing a heavy bag. I’ve read reviews that others find the mini heavy, but I don’t think it is at all. I own an Alexander Wang Rockie bag, which I adore, but it’s really heavy so I don’t use it too much.


----------



## dramaprincess713

kombucha said:


> can you - or anyone else here who purchased a suede bag - provide a review of how the suede flap holds up? I’m interested in a numero un with a suede flap but afraid of the maintenance. I’m curious if scotch guard will help make it more carefree.
> 
> i fell in love so much with my Nano bag that I bought a Mini a couple of months later. I received it today and am in awe of the craftsmanship and quality! I own other high end bags that cost waaaaay more and I feel like Polene’s quality rivals them!
> 
> can anyone also tell me if the leather on the Numero Un is similar to the mini? I’m hesitant on purchasing a heavy bag. I’ve read reviews that others find the mini heavy, but I don’t think it is at all. I own an Alexander Wang Rockie bag, which I adore, but it’s really heavy so I don’t use it too much.



I don't actually have the bag yet so I'm afraid I can't comment on the wear and tear of the bag or the suede flap. Hopefully someone else who owns it and has used it awhile can chime in.


----------



## china_doll

kombucha said:


> can you - or anyone else here who purchased a suede bag - provide a review of how the suede flap holds up? I’m interested in a numero un with a suede flap but afraid of the maintenance. I’m curious if scotch guard will help make it more carefree.
> 
> i fell in love so much with my Nano bag that I bought a Mini a couple of months later. I received it today and am in awe of the craftsmanship and quality! I own other high end bags that cost waaaaay more and I feel like Polene’s quality rivals them!
> 
> can anyone also tell me if the leather on the Numero Un is similar to the mini? I’m hesitant on purchasing a heavy bag. I’ve read reviews that others find the mini heavy, but I don’t think it is at all. I own an Alexander Wang Rockie bag, which I adore, but it’s really heavy so I don’t use it too much.



I don't have the Numero Un but I do have the Numero Deux in the Croc/Suede combo. When I received the bag, there was a slight scuff in the bottom corner of the bag where it is suede (only the flap/back pocket is leather). I contacted Polène and they said a silk toothbrush would smooth it out a bit which kind of worked but not entirely. I sprayed it with a protectant and so far it's holding up well but I do tend to be more cautious when I'm out and about!


----------



## JenJBS

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I just managed to snag a pre-loved burgundy numero un for a steal! It was on Poshmark, I made an offer that the seller (to my surprise) accepted, and then I had some Posh credit plus cashback from my AMEX for shopping on Posh - all together, I paid less than $200! Buyer said they never actually used it, so I feel like I did really well for an essentially new numero un in the color that I wanted. I'm so excited. It is in the suede flap, and while I was torn between the suede and croc when considering buying new, this deal was too good to pass up, so it make the decision easy. I am a bit worried about the suede flap, but I'll just have to make sure to be a bit more careful and to Scotchgaurd it. It should be shipping out tomorrow - I can't wait until it reaches me!



Congratulations on getting such a great deal on your new bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Luv Classics

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Joining the club with the mini.
> Wow the quality! I havent bought any bag for nearly a year because im so sick of of the bad qualities and the loud logos.
> So impressed with Polene. And the dust bag! Such quality dust bag i love it!


So cute!


----------



## Luv Classics

Hi ladies!  For those with the Sept., could you post a picture of the interior wide open?  I have looked at the dimensions and it seems like an LV desk agenda would fit but I am a visual person and I am having a difficult time picturing whether it would protrude when the flap is closed.  Thanks!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Received the Numero un nano in burgundy. Definitely smaller than I thought it would be. It does manage to fit my medium LV Kirigami pouch, iPhone plus and LV key pouch with my keys attached but doubt it would fit much more. It’s not making my heart sing like I thought it would. Maybe I should’ve gone for the regular size


----------



## stylistbydesign

Rachyrach2k said:


> Received the Numero un nano in burgundy. Definitely smaller than I thought it would be. It does manage to fit my medium LV Kirigami pouch, iPhone plus and LV key pouch with my keys attached but doubt it would fit much more. It’s not making my heart sing like I thought it would. Maybe I should’ve gone for the regular size
> 
> View attachment 4663812



What are you not loving about the Nano?  I know quite a few people have really liked the Nano, but for me, the leather was too different from my regular Un.  The Nano went to my DD, because it wasn’t worth returning for me.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

I think it’s the size I have an issue with. Much smaller than I imagined. The quality is very good but I’m thinking the regular un would have more of a wow factor


----------



## stylistbydesign

Rachyrach2k said:


> I think it’s the size I have an issue with. Much smaller than I imagined. The quality is very good but I’m thinking the regular un would have more of a wow factor



If you find my post on the Nano, I took comparison pics of the regular Un and the Nano.  I can’t recommend the Un enough!  It is a gorgeous bag, and fits everyday life and more.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## mauveorchid

Hi there! Ive been contemplating between the  sept mini and regular sept size for a while, really liked the mini but afraid it might be too small. Does anyone here have either one to provide input? Im hoping to put my essentials: mini pochette, note9 cell, small compact wallet and LV6 key ring holder. TIA❤❤


----------



## Rachyrach2k

stylistbydesign said:


> If you find my post on the Nano, I took comparison pics of the regular Un and the Nano.  I can’t recommend the Un enough!  It is a gorgeous bag, and fits everyday life and more.  Good luck deciding!



I have decided to return the Nano and will be purchasing the regular size in green croc. Thank you for helping me with my decision!


----------



## eunaddict

Potentially a strange question but does anyone know where Polene gets their clothes from for their modeling pics?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Rachyrach2k said:


> I have decided to return the Nano and will be purchasing the regular size in green croc. Thank you for helping me with my decision!



I’m excited for you!  The green croc is one I’ve been eyeing.  Show us pics when it arrives! [emoji4]


----------



## Rachyrach2k

I’m very impatiently waiting lol. Will defo put pics up and I hope it’s as gorgeous as your navy one!


----------



## JenJBS

eunaddict said:


> Potentially a strange question but does anyone know where Polene gets their clothes from for their modeling pics?



I'd email their customer service to ask.


----------



## inverved

I'm going to Europe later this year and am definitely going to stop by the Paris boutique. I want to look at the Numero Un in navy croc, plus the Numero Un Mini and Nano, both in black.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Rachyrach2k said:


> I have decided to return the Nano and will be purchasing the regular size in green croc. Thank you for helping me with my decision!



Can't wait to see your reveal! I've been wanting this one as well.


----------



## china_doll

Luv Classics said:


> Hi ladies!  For those with the Sept., could you post a picture of the interior wide open?  I have looked at the dimensions and it seems like an LV desk agenda would fit but I am a visual person and I am having a difficult time picturing whether it would protrude when the flap is closed.  Thanks!



hope this helps!


----------



## dramaprincess713

My burgundy Numero in came today, and it is gorgeous! I attached some photos, but please know those photos do this bag absolutely no justice, nor do they really accurately capture the color. I feel it looks brownish in my photos, but it doesn’t in real life. The second photo showing what fits inside is a bit more of an accurate representation of the color, but still not quite right.

The leather is wonderful. It thought it was going to feel hard, but it doesn’t at all. It’s soft enough to be pliable but still hold it’s structure. The suede is lovely too-we’ll see how it holds up. This was a pre-loved bag, but it’s in impeccable condition. Like others on here have said, it is a bit smaller in capacity than I thought it would be, but I can fit in all of my everyday items-a Chanel WOC, Coach Nolita 15, Coach cosmetics case, small pouch with cords, small pouch with lip products, Coach accordion card case, LV round coin purse, and sunglasses. Not pictured are my LV key pouch and phone, both of which fit.

All in all, I’m super happy with the bag, and I think I got a really great deal on it. It’s a wonderful addition to my collection!


----------



## madbag3342

Hi: I was going to get the Numero Sept, black, in smooth leather, but it's out of stock. The textured leather worries me. I'm not a fan of the feel of epi leather, even though its so durable. Does anyone have this bag in the textured leather. What does it feel like? May have to get the gray, smooth...


----------



## Dooplatypus

Ahhh!! I ordered Numero Un Mini on the 11th and it showed up today in California. I love it! I found the Numero Un to be too big as an every day bag but I love it for large carrying days but the mini is so perfect. It even holds my bulky sunglasses case which not many bags can. The Gris color is such a beautiful warm almost-greige tone, photos don’t do it justice.


----------



## summerchocz

madbag3342 said:


> Hi: I was going to get the Numero Sept, black, in smooth leather, but it's out of stock. The textured leather worries me. I'm not a fan of the feel of epi leather, even though its so durable. Does anyone have this bag in the textured leather. What does it feel like? May have to get the gray, smooth...


Just snapped a Sept in burgundy textured leather . It’s absolutely sublime . Feels very high quality and is extremely well made . I live in Singapore and I received my item within 3 days of ordering . Can’t wait to use it !


----------



## JenJBS

summerchocz said:


> View attachment 4666084
> View attachment 4666083
> 
> Just snapped a Sept in burgundy textured leather . It’s absolutely sublime . Feels very high quality and is extremely well made . I live in Singapore and I received my item within 3 days of ordering . Can’t wait to use it !



Your new bag is beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle43

summerchocz said:


> View attachment 4666084
> View attachment 4666083
> 
> Just snapped a Sept in burgundy textured leather . It’s absolutely sublime . Feels very high quality and is extremely well made . I live in Singapore and I received my item within 3 days of ordering . Can’t wait to use it !


That is really chic!!!!


----------



## Monaliceke

Joining the club with my Numero Un in Trio Gris. I am really impressed with the fast delivery. I ordered it on Wednesday night, after office hours. Received it on Friday before noon! 

I also made a quick unboxing video to share with you about my first impressions of this bag. Please don’t judge me, this is my first YouTube video and I was really nervous  Here’s the link:


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Joining the club with my Numero Un in Trio Gris. I am really impressed with the fast delivery. I ordered it on Wednesday night, after office hours. Received it on Friday before noon!
> 
> I also made a quick unboxing video to share with you about my first impressions of this bag. Please don’t judge me, this is my first YouTube video and I was really nervous  Here’s the link:



You did a good job with your video!!


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> You did a good job with your video!!


Thank you for your kind words. You didn’t notice that I was extremely nervous?


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Thank you for your kind words. You didn’t notice that I was extremely nervous?


A little, but it did not detract from the video that much.  You have a talent for it and I am sure if you do another you will be fine!! I spent many years speaking in front of crowds. I just pretended I was talking to one person...  A best friend and it relaxes you.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> A little, but it did not detract from the video that much.  You have a talent for it and I am sure if you do another you will be fine!! I spent many years speaking in front of crowds. I just pretended I was talking to one person...  A best friend and it relaxes you.


Great tips! Thank you


----------



## Passerine123

I already have three Polene bags -- Numero Un in Trio Vert, Numero Deux in black moc croc, and Numero Six in terre de sienne. I'm thinking of adding a fourth -- I'd like to get a deep blue bag and Polene has two that are just as good as any of the (much) more expensive bags I've been looking at.

The brief -- a medium sized, deep blue bag that will be hand-carried or worn over the shoulder. Not a cross-body bag. Does not need to be big enough to hold a laptop or anything heavy duty. 

These are the two contenders: 
https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-bleu-graine
or
https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-bleu-crocodile

Your thoughts? Has anybody seen both IRL? How easily does the shoulder strap sit on the Sept? (I know how it feels with the Un) How comfortable is the Sept? How do the leathers compare? The colors? The last time I was in the Polene store, the Sept hadn't been released, so I have no experience handling it. 

Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Passerine123 said:


> I already have three Polene bags -- Numero Un in Trio Vert, Numero Deux in black moc croc, and Numero Six in terre de sienne. I'm thinking of adding a fourth -- I'd like to get a deep blue bag and Polene has two that are just as good as any of the (much) more expensive bags I've been looking at.
> 
> The brief -- a medium sized, deep blue bag that will be hand-carried or worn over the shoulder. Not a cross-body bag. Does not need to be big enough to hold a laptop or anything heavy duty.
> 
> These are the two contenders:
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-bleu-graine
> or
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-bleu-crocodile
> 
> Your thoughts? Has anybody seen both IRL? How easily does the shoulder strap sit on the Sept? (I know how it feels with the Un) How comfortable is the Sept? How do the leathers compare? The colors? The last time I was in the Polene store, the Sept hadn't been released, so I have no experience handling it.
> 
> Thanks!



Since you already have an Un, I'd go with the Sept. And the Sept is such a chic bag.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Passerine123 said:


> I already have three Polene bags -- Numero Un in Trio Vert, Numero Deux in black moc croc, and Numero Six in terre de sienne. I'm thinking of adding a fourth -- I'd like to get a deep blue bag and Polene has two that are just as good as any of the (much) more expensive bags I've been looking at.
> 
> The brief -- a medium sized, deep blue bag that will be hand-carried or worn over the shoulder. Not a cross-body bag. Does not need to be big enough to hold a laptop or anything heavy duty.
> 
> These are the two contenders:
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-bleu-graine
> or
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-bleu-crocodile
> 
> Your thoughts? Has anybody seen both IRL? How easily does the shoulder strap sit on the Sept? (I know how it feels with the Un) How comfortable is the Sept? How do the leathers compare? The colors? The last time I was in the Polene store, the Sept hadn't been released, so I have no experience handling it.
> 
> Thanks!





JenJBS said:


> Since you already have an Un, I'd go with the Sept. And the Sept is such a chic bag.



I think the sept looks gorgeous in the navy!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Passerine123 said:


> I already have three Polene bags -- Numero Un in Trio Vert, Numero Deux in black moc croc, and Numero Six in terre de sienne. I'm thinking of adding a fourth -- I'd like to get a deep blue bag and Polene has two that are just as good as any of the (much) more expensive bags I've been looking at.
> 
> The brief -- a medium sized, deep blue bag that will be hand-carried or worn over the shoulder. Not a cross-body bag. Does not need to be big enough to hold a laptop or anything heavy duty.
> 
> These are the two contenders:
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-bleu-graine
> or
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-bleu-crocodile
> 
> Your thoughts? Has anybody seen both IRL? How easily does the shoulder strap sit on the Sept? (I know how it feels with the Un) How comfortable is the Sept? How do the leathers compare? The colors? The last time I was in the Polene store, the Sept hadn't been released, so I have no experience handling it.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the Numero Un in the navy croc and I absolutely love it.  The color is really pretty in person!  Unless you don’t mind duplicating, I would go for the navy Sept. I find that when I duplicate bags, I tend to reach for one more than the other. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Maui528

Has anyone tried putting a chain strap on your numero un nano? If so can you post a pic please


----------



## Passerine123

stylistbydesign said:


> I have the Numero Un in the navy croc and I absolutely love it.  The color is really pretty in person!  Unless you don’t mind duplicating, I would go for the navy Sept. I find that when I duplicate bags, I tend to reach for one more than the other. Good luck deciding!



Yes, the navy croc is probably my favorite color in the Numero Un model, although I'm also happy with my Trio Vert.
Thanks everybody for your input. I do think the Sept is beautiful but I don't usually buy such firmly structured bags...also the strap seems a little wide for the bag's size ... I guess I need to make a trip to the store to see them in person and then decide. Glad that Paris is only a three-hour train ride away! (when the trains aren't disrupted by strikes or protests, that is)


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Here she is ladies


----------



## stylistbydesign

Rachyrach2k said:


> Here she is ladies
> View attachment 4668668



Gorgeous!!  [emoji175] Is the size better for you? Hope you’re loving the Un!


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeous!!  [emoji175] Is the size better for you? Hope you’re loving the Un!


Love the color!!!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeous!!  [emoji175] Is the size better for you? Hope you’re loving the Un!



the size is perfect and the colour is stunning. This is definitely a keeper!


----------



## JenJBS

Rachyrach2k said:


> Here she is ladies
> View attachment 4668668



Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing a pic. Enjoy!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Rachyrach2k said:


> the size is perfect and the colour is stunning. This is definitely a keeper!



Oh, I’m so glad you love it!  The color is perfection.  [emoji4]


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Thank you lovely ladies. It’s so nice to be able to share on here


----------



## Freak4Coach

Rachyrach2k said:


> Here she is ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668668



OHHHHMMMMGGGGG! She's so gorgeous!!! I don't know if I can resist much longer


----------



## IntheOcean

Rachyrach2k said:


> Here she is ladies
> View attachment 4668668


What a stunning color! Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Freak4Coach said:


> OHHHHMMMMGGGGG! She's so gorgeous!!! I don't know if I can resist much longer



resistance is futile  This bag really is a head turner


----------



## lyxxx035

I was in Paris this weekend and thought I'd share some notes on my experience visiting the store.

Very friendly SA's as expected! They also confirmed that the pronunciation of Polene is the one that most Youtubers have been saying.
The store displayed lots of Numero Un/Mini/Nano and Numero Sept/Mini. There were NO Numero Deux at all and a few Numero Six. They only had one of the L'Osier bags out as well. I was carrying my Numero Deux and was told they are no longer making this bag. So whatever they have online or left in materials for production will be it. Seems like they are pushing the Numero Un and Numero Sept as those are their best sellers.
The Numero Sept Mini and the Numero Un Nano are SO SO TINY IN REAL LIFE. Also, this new "textured leather" they introduced is definitely more of an embossment, I am not a fan of it and prefer the "pebbled/grained" leather of the Numero Un/Mini.
They had a lot of small leather goods in store in a variety of colors that are not available online.
I own a Numero Un in Black Croc, Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy, Numero Deux in Smooth Black Leather, a Smooth Black Leather wallet, a Grey Pouch and Burgundy Pouch that has suede, pebbled leather, and smooth leather, and a Grey cardholder in pebbled leather. Here are my thoughts on leather quality from what I own and what I was able to touch in store:

Hands down, best quality leather for both durability, touch and "chewiness" is the pebbled leather. It's nice and thick and rivals the quality of any of my luxury bags.
Next would be the smooth leather, my Numero Deux made it though Paris without a scratch so it's definitely durable but not as soft or luscious as Chanel lambskin or Celine. I still think it's a great value but I wouldn't put any of my "smooth leather" items up against the luxury brands.
I only have the suede on two pouches, I didn't want to baby it on a larger bag. It's nice, not the softest suede and I could see issues with pilling in a few years but still well made.
The textured leather is my least favorite (currently only on the Numero Sept/Mini and Numero Un Nano). It feels more plasticky and along the lines of contemporary designer's like Michael Kohrs, Kate Spade, etc. I won't purchase any bags in this leather.
If you're in Paris I'd highly recommend a visit! And if you're on the fence about a bag, buy it cause it's never a guarantee it will come back or be in stock. I regret not getting another Numero Deux.


----------



## dramaprincess713

First day out with my new-to-me Numero Un, and I’m really liking this bag! The burgundy is such a great color. I was worried it would be too brown, but it’s not. Also, I have a very strong preference for short-shoulder carry bags, and I figured out a way to make the strap a short shoulder carry one! I basically loop on end of the strap all the way through so it attaches to the other side. You can see what I mean in the photo below. I figure I’d share in case anyone else has the same preference. I can make it even shorter too by moving by moving it up some holes...still playing around with the length I like best. The top handle does stick straight up, which I know some people don’t like, but it still has enough of a drop on me that it’s not shoved into my armpit. It find it very comfortable and I honestly don’t really notice the top handle.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> First day out with my new-to-me Numero Un, and I’m really liking this bag! The burgundy is such a great color. I was worried it would be too brown, but it’s not. Also, I have a very strong preference for short-shoulder carry bags, and I figured out a way to make the strap a short shoulder carry one! I basically loop on end of the strap all the way through so it attaches to the other side. You can see what I mean in the photo below. I figure I’d share in case anyone else has the same preference. I can make it even shorter too by moving by moving it up some holes...still playing around with the length I like best. The top handle does stick straight up, which I know some people don’t like, but it still has enough of a drop on me that it’s not shoved into my armpit. It find it very comfortable and I honestly don’t really notice the top handle.


It is gorgeous.  I love my NO.1 and use it a lot.


----------



## inverved

lyxxx035 said:


> I was in Paris this weekend and thought I'd share some notes on my experience visiting the store.
> 
> Very friendly SA's as expected! They also confirmed that the pronunciation of Polene is the one that most Youtubers have been saying.
> The store displayed lots of Numero Un/Mini/Nano and Numero Sept/Mini. There were NO Numero Deux at all and a few Numero Six. They only had one of the L'Osier bags out as well. I was carrying my Numero Deux and was told they are no longer making this bag. So whatever they have online or left in materials for production will be it. Seems like they are pushing the Numero Un and Numero Sept as those are their best sellers.
> The Numero Sept Mini and the Numero Un Nano are SO SO TINY IN REAL LIFE. Also, this new "textured leather" they introduced is definitely more of an embossment, I am not a fan of it and prefer the "pebbled/grained" leather of the Numero Un/Mini.
> They had a lot of small leather goods in store in a variety of colors that are not available online.
> I own a Numero Un in Black Croc, Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy, Numero Deux in Smooth Black Leather, a Smooth Black Leather wallet, a Grey Pouch and Burgundy Pouch that has suede, pebbled leather, and smooth leather, and a Grey cardholder in pebbled leather. Here are my thoughts on leather quality from what I own and what I was able to touch in store:
> 
> Hands down, best quality leather for both durability, touch and "chewiness" is the pebbled leather. It's nice and thick and rivals the quality of any of my luxury bags.
> Next would be the smooth leather, my Numero Deux made it though Paris without a scratch so it's definitely durable but not as soft or luscious as Chanel lambskin or Celine. I still think it's a great value but I wouldn't put any of my "smooth leather" items up against the luxury brands.
> I only have the suede on two pouches, I didn't want to baby it on a larger bag. It's nice, not the softest suede and I could see issues with pilling in a few years but still well made.
> The textured leather is my least favorite (currently only on the Numero Sept/Mini and Numero Un Nano). It feels more plasticky and along the lines of contemporary designer's like Michael Kohrs, Kate Spade, etc. I won't purchase any bags in this leather.
> If you're in Paris I'd highly recommend a visit! And if you're on the fence about a bag, buy it cause it's never a guarantee it will come back or be in stock. I regret not getting another Numero Deux.



Thanks SO much for this review! I'm heading to Europe in September, with my first stop being Paris, so I'm definitely going to check out the store then.

I have for the longest time had this rule that I never buy the same bag in different colours, but I may break this rule depending on how I feel about the Numero Un in Trio Blue Croc. I just want to make sure that the shade of blue is neutral enough for me and it's hard to get a gauge of the true colour in pictures. I've brought my Numero Un in Trio Black Croc to work today and I catch myself looking at it every now and then. I even get a whiff of the leather smell every now and then. 

I still hold the belief that this bag/company is severely underrated.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> It is gorgeous.  I love my NO.1 and use it a lot.


It’s only day one for me, but I’m really really enjoying using it! Honestly, more that I thought I would since it’s a bit on the small side for me. I commute from NJ to NYC every day for work, and then am usually taking some sort of fitness class after work and also try to bring my lunch rather than buying, so I tend to favor big bags because I usually have everything I need with me in one bag. I’m not big on the two bag deal that I see so many others do because I just find it uncomfortable and the chances I’d leave one behind are high. Despite that, I’m still really loving the Polene. I slightly downsized to a singular, smaller pouch rather than the two I usually carry, which makes it perfect for days like today when I’m not taking a class. I even managed to get my lunch kind of in there today! I couldn’t close the flap, so not ideal, but it was also totally carry-able without the flap closed. Overall, my first impressions are highly positive!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Rachyrach2k said:


> resistance is futile  This bag really is a head turner


----------



## sesilt

sesilt said:


> Thank you so much =)


I finally bought my first Polene bag- the Numero Sept in textured cognac. I opted for the textured because I had confirmed with Polene that the textured leather was more durable. The other Polene styles never really appealed to me but I moved how simple and clean the Numero Sept was.

I got it yesterday in the mail and I’m a little disappointed. The quality is on point but the colour is WAY redder than it looked online. Maybe the texture added a darker hue to the leather, but it looks like the burgundy almost. I’ve gotten in touch with customer service but I’m not expecting miracles. I’ve already paid $144 CAD in duties so I don’t want to return it.

Just a word of caution for those thinking of buying the same bag...


----------



## southernbelle43

Rachyrach2k said:


> Here she is ladies
> View attachment 4668668


I like that color.  When I ordered my No. 1, I wanted that color. But they were out at the time.  Now I wish I had waited after seeing yours.  Lovely.


----------



## crlmns

Hi, I'm interest in the numero un (possible in the nano size), but mostly in doubt about the colour. I'm looking to the colour sauge but couldn't find many photos besides the ones by polène themselves. Does anyone have this bag in this especific colour? How is about the undertone? And is it pront to colour transfer? thank you


----------



## Luv Classics

china_doll said:


> hope this helps!



You're awesome, thank you!


----------



## babyloove

I went to the Paris boutique yesterday to try on the numero 1 mini. It's really lovely. Unfortunately, I found the chain to be too short on me for crossbody (168 cm).


----------



## Maui528

babyloove said:


> I went to the Paris boutique yesterday to try on the numero 1 mini. It's really lovely. Unfortunately, I found the chain to be too short on me for crossbody (168 cm).


I agree. I had to sell the bag to my friend because it wouldn’t sit well crossbody. I’m even 5’1!


----------



## crlmns

babyloove said:


> I went to the Paris boutique yesterday to try on the numero 1 mini. It's really lovely. Unfortunately, I found the chain to be too short on me for crossbody (168 cm).


and how about the numero un nano, is it too short crossbody too?


----------



## babyloove

crlmns said:


> and how about the numero un nano, is it too short crossbody too?


I didn’t try it as I wanted the mini


----------



## crlmns

babyloove said:


> I didn’t try it as I wanted the mini


Thank you for the answer


----------



## Freak4Coach

Rachyrach2k said:


> Here she is ladies
> View attachment 4668668



Do you think the color in your pic is pretty accurate?


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Freak4Coach said:


> Do you think the color in your pic is pretty accurate?



I’ve taken another pic in natural daylight so that you can get an idea of the true colour. This bag doesn’t have any teal undertones. Hope this helps!


----------



## southernbelle43

Rachyrach2k said:


> I’ve taken another pic in natural daylight so that you can get an idea of the true colour. This bag doesn’t have any teal undertones. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4673028


yum!


----------



## taypolo

I've been looking into getting the Numero Un Nano in black, but I can't decide on the smooth leather or textured leather. Any suggestions??


----------



## Freak4Coach

Rachyrach2k said:


> I’ve taken another pic in natural daylight so that you can get an idea of the true colour. This bag doesn’t have any teal undertones. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4673028



It does! Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

taypolo said:


> I've been looking into getting the Numero Un Nano in black, but I can't decide on the smooth leather or textured leather. Any suggestions??


I think the smooth is more elegant, but the textured is more durable. Hard choice


----------



## WillWork4Handbags

taypolo said:


> I've been looking into getting the Numero Un Nano in black, but I can't decide on the smooth leather or textured leather. Any suggestions??


I bought mine in textured leather. I have a clutch from the Coach 1941 line that's smooth leather. I've used it three times and have already scratched it quite a bit (not really sure how). Not saying the Polene bag is Coach-quality leather but I just have poor experiences with smooth leather so that's why I opted for textured. I didn't want to feel like I had to baby it like the clutch.


----------



## JenJBS

taypolo said:


> I've been looking into getting the Numero Un Nano in black, but I can't decide on the smooth leather or textured leather. Any suggestions??



I have the Numero Six in smooth leather, and no problems with it getting scratched or scuffed.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

I am now dreaming about buying the pink Numéro Un


----------



## Maui528

I’ve heard the nano is way smaller in person than it is in photos. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Maui528 said:


> I’ve heard the nano is way smaller in person than it is in photos. Can someone confirm this?



It is small however, I was able to fit my iPhone Plus, along with the LV medium kirigami pouch and coin purse with keys attached. There are videos on YouTube for the Nano which may help.


----------



## Cherylmacwan

I have been planning to buy the Polene Numero Un Mini (gold chain) as my summer bag. Very confused between the red and blush pink. I am planning a disney trip this summer and originally thought the red would be a great addition to my outfits but it looks a bit too bright in some reviews. Also boyfriend picked the blush pink and now i think that would go with more things than the red.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Cherylmacwan said:


> I have been planning to buy the Polene Numero Un Mini (gold chain) as my summer bag. Very confused between the red and blush pink. I am planning a disney trip this summer and originally thought the red would be a great addition to my outfits but it looks a bit too bright in some reviews. Also boyfriend picked the blush pink and now i think that would go with more things than the red.



It’s a tough choice as both are gorgeous. If you are planning on using this at Disney then the pink may show more wear and tear/colour transfer quicker than red would. The pink would definitely go with more outfits, yet the red would be a beautiful eye-catching pop of colour to most outfits. Maybe get the red first to use at Disney and then if u love the bag enough, get the pink later on in the year. I don’t think the red is as bright as you might think.


----------



## Sliema

I have a red one. And would like to say that the color is not so bright. This is a restrained red, not at all screaming. Now I think that my next mini should be grey - it is really suitable for everything.


----------



## Cherylmacwan

Can you post some pictures of your red bag in natural light? I think that would help my decision greatly.


----------



## Maui528

Cherylmacwan said:


> Can you post some pictures of your red bag in natural light? I think that would help my decision greatly.


Sold mine to my friend and here’s a pic of her wearing it


----------



## Maui528

Maui528 said:


> Sold mine to my friend and here’s a pic of her wearing it





Cherylmacwan said:


> Can you post some pictures of your red bag in natural light? I think that would help my decision greatly.


----------



## Maui528

Cherylmacwan said:


> Can you post some pictures of your red bag in natural light? I think that would help my decision greatly.


----------



## Maui528

Cherylmacwan said:


> Can you post some pictures of your red bag in natural light? I think that would help my decision greatly.


----------



## Maui528

Sorry had a lot of issues uploading


----------



## WillWork4Handbags

crlmns said:


> and how about the numero un nano, is it too short crossbody too?


Hi! The numero un nano will probably be too short for most people crossbody. I'm 4'11 and the longest setting sits great for _me_. So keep in mind unless you're really short it may sit high on you crossbody.


----------



## crlmns

WillWork4Handbags said:


> Hi! The numero un nano will probably be too short for most people crossbody. I'm 4'11 and the longest setting sits great for _me_. So keep in mind unless you're really short it may sit high on you crossbody.


thanks for you're help. I'm about 5'5, so probably will be too short for crossbody ):
another question, do you have the nano in the smooth or textured leather? and do you think it's a great leather?
I've never saw a Polène bag in person, but I'm planning to buy one soon, so I'm trying to have as many informations as possible.

if someone bought or have seen the nano size in both leathers and can tell which prefer and why, will be really helpfull too.


----------



## quadmama

The No.1 Nano was my first purchase of Polene in Dec. 2019. I ordered it in the texture leather as I didn't want to worry about scratches on the smooth leather. I have to admit the nano size is smaller than I prefer, but it works for all of my essentials. (phone, small wallet, a mini pouch, key holder, pack of tissue, hand sanitizer). I enjoyed the nano so much that I ordered No. 2. I love using it as a cross body and I particularly love the outside pocket for my phone.  Although it is slightly heavier than the No. 1 Nano due to more leather and the double zipper. The smooth leather part of the No.2 did not get scratched easily and I actually wished that I had ordered the No.2 in the all leather version. (The version that I have came with a bit of a chemical smell when I first received it. But it went away after I kept it out in the open for awhile). Then there was the No.1 in the color gray. This color was the one that I had wanted the most and since I  always wished that the No.1 nano was bigger, I ordered it after it came back in stock. I was surprised that No. 1 is much heavier than the Nano and it looks a little bulky when I wear it cross body. It looks the nicest when carried hand held. 

Overall, I am surprised that I prefer using the No. 1 Nano the most for it's light weight and the leather. The strap fits me just about right wearing it cross body (I am 5'3''). No. 2 is a great option for both shoulder carry and cross body. No. 1 is elegant, but I have to make sure I don't put too much in it as it can get heavy quickly. I think it will be perfect if Polene comes out with an in between size for the No. 1 in the future. 

I hope this helps for those of you who are undecided.


----------



## crlmns

quadmama said:


> The No.1 Nano was my first purchase of Polene in Dec. 2019. I ordered it in the texture leather as I didn't want to worry about scratches on the smooth leather. I have to admit the nano size is smaller than I prefer, but it works for all of my essentials. (phone, small wallet, a mini pouch, key holder, pack of tissue, hand sanitizer). I enjoyed the nano so much that I ordered No. 2. I love using it as a cross body and I particularly love the outside pocket for my phone.  Although it is slightly heavier than the No. 1 Nano due to more leather and the double zipper. The smooth leather part of the No.2 did not get scratched easily and I actually wished that I had ordered the No.2 in the all leather version. (The version that I have came with a bit of a chemical smell when I first received it. But it went away after I kept it out in the open for awhile). Then there was the No.1 in the color gray. This color was the one that I had wanted the most and since I  always wished that the No.1 nano was bigger, I ordered it after it came back in stock. I was surprised that No. 1 is much heavier than the Nano and it looks a little bulky when I wear it cross body. It looks the nicest when carried hand held.
> 
> Overall, I am surprised that I prefer using the No. 1 Nano the most for it's light weight and the leather. The strap fits me just about right wearing it cross body (I am 5'3''). No. 2 is a great option for both shoulder carry and cross body. No. 1 is elegant, but I have to make sure I don't put too much in it as it can get heavy quickly. I think it will be perfect if Polene comes out with an in between size for the No. 1 in the future.
> 
> I hope this helps for those of you who are undecided.




The review on leather types and weight of the bags helped a lot, thank you!
Like you, I'm still considering textured leather for everyday use. But it's good to know that smooth leather doesn't scratch as easily.


----------



## quadmama

crlmns said:


> The review on leather types and weight of the bags helped a lot, thank you!
> Like you, I'm still considering textured leather for everyday use. But it's good to know that smooth leather doesn't scratch as easily.



Of course! I thought I would help fellow Polene enthusiasts since it's difficult for most of us to try them at the store. I treated my No. 2 with Apple guard since there are suede parts I also like to mention the weight on No. 1 since none of the reviews/YouTube videos mentioned it. Even though No. 1 is the most spacious of all three that I own, it's my least used one due to the heavier weight. But I do use it on the day that I need to carry more.


----------



## southernbelle43

quadmama said:


> Of course! I thought I would help fellow Polene enthusiasts since it's difficult for most of us to try them at the store. I treated my No. 2 with Apple guard since there are suede parts I also like to mention the weight on No. 1 since none of the reviews/YouTube videos mentioned it. Even though No. 1 is the most spacious of all three that I own, it's my least used one due to the heavier weight. But I do use it on the day that I need to carry more.


I have to agree it is a little heavy, but not so much that I don't carry it and I am an old person, lol.


----------



## AliceWondered

I’ve been noticing some shoddy looking “Polene” bags popping up on eBay. For example:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Polene-Wom...172964?hash=item2f3fff83e4:g:sB8AAOSwKWVecAKl
Is this a fake? I’m not sure, since I don’t own a Sept Mini, but it just looks off to me...


----------



## Passerine123

AliceWondered said:


> I’ve been noticing some shoddy looking “Polene” bags popping up on eBay. For example:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Polene-Wom...172964?hash=item2f3fff83e4:g:sB8AAOSwKWVecAKl
> Is this a fake? I’m not sure, since I don’t own a Sept Mini, but it just looks off to me...


Looks fake to me...this is the one it seems to be copying, I see differences in stitching, alignment and overall quality compared to the ebay version (which is listed as brand new and never worn, looks pretty tatty to me!)
https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-mini-camel


----------



## AliceWondered

Passerine123 said:


> Looks fake to me...this is the one it seems to be copying, I see differences in stitching, alignment and overall quality compared to the ebay version (which is listed as brand new and never worn, looks pretty tatty to me!)
> https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-mini-camel



Yeah, the quality looks terrible. Sure doesn’t take long for fakes to pop up when a brand becomes popular!


----------



## GiGiHM

Hello. Just returned from Paris last week and wanted to share a few new purchases
This is the Numero Sept in Monochrome Gris Graine. Decided on this over the smooth leather for durability.


----------



## Biogirl1

Oh, so pretty!


----------



## GiGiHM

This is the Numero Sept Mini in Monochrome Blanc Graine. It’s a very light cream color and beautiful with gold hardware. Haven’t used any of these new bags yet which is why plastic still on hardware.


----------



## GiGiHM

I also picked up this Numero Deux in Trio Noir. I was excited to find it in the boutique as I had been wanting this but wasn’t able to get it online. I believe they are not making any more Numero Deux. They boutique said this was the last one in Trio Noir in Paris.


----------



## GiGiHM

I also picked up this Numero Deux in Trio Noir. I was excited to find it in the boutique as I had been wanting this but wasn’t able to get it online. I believe they are not making any more Numero Deux. They boutique told me this was the last Trio Noir in Paris

View attachment 4694732


----------



## shogomomo

After months of drooling, I finally got my Polene Numero Un Mini! I ordered it after the first full week at my new job... just before sh*t got real with the virus. I actually wasn't expecting to receive it until at least April, since the tracking didn't update until the day after the expected delivery date, but it arrived!! 
My big question now is: Does anyone use a product to protect their Polene? I'm very worried about damaging the light gray leather!


----------



## girliegirl

This is gorgeous. That leather ❤️


----------



## stylistbydesign

shogomomo said:


> After months of drooling, I finally got my Polene Numero Un Mini! I ordered it after the first full week at my new job... just before sh*t got real with the virus. I actually wasn't expecting to receive it until at least April, since the tracking didn't update until the day after the expected delivery date, but it arrived!!
> My big question now is: Does anyone use a product to protect their Polene? I'm very worried about damaging the light gray leather!



To be honest, I haven’t sprayed my Polene (but it’s navy), but I love using Collonil Carbon Pro.  It’s amazing stuff, and I’ve sprayed everything from Chanel to Gucci to Hermès.  I line a large cardboard box with an old white towel, and do several light coats on all areas.  Collonil dries quickly, but it’s stinky, so I spray outside, out of direct sunlight.  Good luck, and enjoy your new Mini!


----------



## houseof999

stylistbydesign said:


> To be honest, I haven’t sprayed my Polene (but it’s navy), but I love using Collonil Carbon Pro.  It’s amazing stuff, and I’ve sprayed everything from Chanel to Gucci to Hermès.  I line a large cardboard box with an old white towel, and do several light coats on all areas.  Collonil dries quickly, but it’s stinky, so I spray outside, out of direct sunlight.  Good luck, and enjoy your new Mini!


Does the bag smell stinky for awhile then?


----------



## stylistbydesign

houseof999 said:


> Does the bag smell stinky for awhile then?



Nope...the bag doesn’t smell at all when it dries! I’ve never seen any negative effect on hardware or fabric (such as tweed), either.  I do try to give large hardware a quick wipe-off after I spray, but it doesn’t seem to really matter.


----------



## houseof999

stylistbydesign said:


> Nope...the bag doesn’t smell at all when it dries! I’ve never seen any negative effect on hardware or fabric (such as tweed), either.  I do try to give large hardware a quick wipe-off after I spray, but it doesn’t seem to really matter.


Awesome! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## stylistbydesign

houseof999 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the recommendation!



I would add that I haven’t used Collonil on suede, and I’m guessing that it may change the texture.  But I have sprayed LV canvas, all kinds of leather, tweed, and canvas with no issues!


----------



## Purselady05

I stalked all of these Polene posts when trying to decide which color numero un nano to purchase. My camel just came in and I have to say a little part of me wishes I went with the textured instead. I’m nervous she will scratch easily but it is a beautiful bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

Purselady05 said:


> I stalked all of these Polene posts when trying to decide which color numero un nano to purchase. My camel just came in and I have to say a little part of me wishes I went with the textured instead. I’m nervous she will scratch easily but it is a beautiful bag!


The bag is gorgeous. Use it and let it get a few marks. I bet you have a few on you as well. Our marks and scars tell our stories.


----------



## Biogirl1

Just got my sage Numero Un Nano! It’s so pretty! It has smooth leather, which could get scratched, but as you say @southernbelle43 , any scratches it gets will give it character.


----------



## southernbelle43

Biogirl1 said:


> Just got my sage Numero Un Nano! It’s so pretty! It has smooth leather, which could get scratched, but as you say @southernbelle43 , any scratches it gets will give it character.


Yes it will.  I bought a lovely Cesaire bag and the first time out got a gouge on it about ¼" long and deep. I worried about it for about 10" and forgot about it. Now I don't even notice it and I can assure you NO ONE in the world is going to examine my bag when I am out and see that mark.


----------



## houseof999

Biogirl1 said:


> Just got my sage Numero Un Nano! It’s so pretty! It has smooth leather, which could get scratched, but as you say @southernbelle43 , any scratches it gets will give it character.


I've been drooling over this on their website! How do you like it? It looks a lot more muted here to me. Is the color exactly what you expected it to be? I thought it was brighter!


----------



## Biogirl1

You’re right—it does look brighter on their website than it does in real life, at least when indoors. Not sure if their colors are different because they shot their images outside. The sage is indeed more muted than online and not quite the color I expected but I still like it! I also had bought the tangerine Nano a few months ago expecting it to be on the pink side but it turned out to be more of a dark orange or terra-cotta. I wound up selling that one, but I will keep the sage. I love greens, even strange ones!


----------



## houseof999

Biogirl1 said:


> You’re right—it does look brighter on their website than it does in real life, at least when indoors. Not sure if their colors are different because they shot their images outside. The sage is indeed more muted than online and not quite the color I expected but I still like it! I also had bought the tangerine Nano a few months ago expecting it to be on the pink side but it turned out to be more of a dark orange or terra-cotta. I wound up selling that one, but I will keep the sage. I love greens, even strange ones!


It's still very pretty! Maybe it's one of those colors that look different in different lightings! Thank you for posting your bags picture! I am still undecided even though I do really like it!


----------



## houseof999

Biogirl1 said:


> You’re right—it does look brighter on their website than it does in real life, at least when indoors. Not sure if their colors are different because they shot their images outside. The sage is indeed more muted than online and not quite the color I expected but I still like it! I also had bought the tangerine Nano a few months ago expecting it to be on the pink side but it turned out to be more of a dark orange or terra-cotta. I wound up selling that one, but I will keep the sage. I love greens, even strange ones!


It's still very pretty! Maybe it's one of those colors that look different in different lightings! Thank you for posting your bags picture! I am still undecided even though I do really like it!


----------



## lyxxx035

Polene is offering free shipping in case anyone is in need of online shopping while on lockdown!


----------



## ilovemydog

lyxxx035 said:


> Polene is offering free shipping in case anyone is in need of online shopping while on lockdown!


I was just about to put myself on ban island for the remainder of the year, but I may need to temporarily lift it


----------



## ilovemydog

I couldn't resist and just bought the numero un nano in black, textured leather. I chose the delivery option where I will get a free gift as a thank you since a free gift is the cherry on top to free shipping. I chose the nano versus the mini because I think this will be the perfect bag for casual days at work and for ripping and running during the weekends


----------



## Ninozrinox

Sharing my new baby! I was in Paris early  last month but didn’t know the existence of Polene until someone pointed it out and was obsessed ever since! Absolutely sad that I didn’t manage to visit their store. Took the plunge and buy online after a week long dilemma between the numero un original and nano, happy to share that even during this period it took less than a week to arrive for international shipping.

So smitten with the design that I might just buy the original size, especially since shipping is still free & there’s a free gift!

Tried a different look with the bag by tying my Hermes twilly. What do you think?


P.s: someone highlighted about the suede being close shaven to the hide and now i understand what it meant. I have LK Bennett Ella suede clutch where you can “comb” or smoothen the suede with your hand to one direction but with Polene you can’t really do that since the suede is short. Like some of the feedback that I came across, it may pile up overtime (though I could be wrong - will provide more update after couple of months).


----------



## Passerine123

To those of you who have the Numero Sept, how does it feel to wear? Does it bang against your hip in a weird way? I have three Polene bags (Un in Trio Vert, Deux on black mock croc, and Six in terre de sienne). I love them all, but am wondering how comfortable the Sept is with its wide bottom and narrower top. I've never had a bag in that particular shape. I will not be wearing it cross-body, only as a shoulder bag.
*Note:* this all came about because I was notified Friday that LV had a Dauphine MM in stock. I like that bag a lot (similar shape to the Numero Sept) and it is quite hard to get, but have read about so many quality issues that I'm reluctant to do an online order that costs 2500. All my other LV purchases have been in the boutique. And for roughly one third the price of the Dauphine, I could get the Numero Sept *and* another Numero Un...
Anyway, thanks!! Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

lyxxx035 said:


> Polene is offering free shipping in case anyone is in need of online shopping while on lockdown!



Thanks! I went ahead and purchased the red monochrome numero un Mini. I can’t wait to see what the free gift is.


----------



## ilovemydog

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I went ahead and purchased the red monochrome numero un Mini. I can’t wait to see what the free gift is.


I’m excited for the free gift as well. I really despise paying for shipping so glad I could finally pull the trigger on this bag.

I have treated myself far too much this year so this may be my last handbag for the year


----------



## MahoganyQT

ilovemydog said:


> I’m excited for the free gift as well. I really despise paying for shipping so glad I could finally pull the trigger on this bag.
> 
> I have treated myself far too much this year so this may be my last handbag for the year



I’m trying to cutback as well but the online sales have been amazing! The free shipping really made me pull the trigger. I just have one more LV spring release to purchase this week, then I’m done!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Has anyone seen the Green Croc and the Green Suede Numero Un? I'm just wondering if the body of the bag is the same green.


----------



## lyxxx035

Heads up on the free gift from Polene. I also included pictures of my cardholder and small pouch that I purchased from their store in Paris for reference.


----------



## MahoganyQT

lyxxx035 said:


> Heads up on the free gift from Polene. I also included pictures of my cardholder and small pouch that I purchased from their store in Paris for reference.



Nice! Thank you!!


----------



## shogomomo

stylistbydesign said:


> To be honest, I haven’t sprayed my Polene (but it’s navy), but I love using Collonil Carbon Pro.  It’s amazing stuff, and I’ve sprayed everything from Chanel to Gucci to Hermès.  I line a large cardboard box with an old white towel, and do several light coats on all areas.  Collonil dries quickly, but it’s stinky, so I spray outside, out of direct sunlight.  Good luck, and enjoy your new Mini!



Thank you!! I purchased this and will be applying it before I use the bag... which I hope to be able to do someday haha


----------



## kombucha

For those who have Polene numero deux (number two), can you tell me how many pockets it has? I see that it has at least two zippered pockets, but wondering if there are pockets in the front, middle, or back. Would it fit at least the following?

* iphone xs max
* two passports
* portable battery pack + phone charging cable
* hand sanitizer
* sunglasses

as you can probably surmise, I am wondering if it is a good travel bag.  I recently purchased the Coach Cassie (very similar to the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis) and wondering how big this bag is in comparison. Thanks!


----------



## ilovemydog

kombucha said:


> For those who have Polene numero deux (number two), can you tell me how many pockets it has? I see that it has at least two zippered pockets, but wondering if there are pockets in the front, middle, or back. Would it fit at least the following?
> 
> * iphone xs max
> * two passports
> * portable battery pack + phone charging cable
> * hand sanitizer
> * sunglasses
> 
> as you can probably surmise, I am wondering if it is a good travel bag.  I recently purchased the Coach Cassie (very similar to the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis) and wondering how big this bag is in comparison. Thanks!



The bag has 2 zip compartments. This is the first one. It doesn’t have a pocket in it.



this is the second compartment, which does have a slit pocket-



There is a back pocket but it won’t fit much or you risk leaving it all stretched out 

I just tried it out as much as I could for you since I have really downsized what I carry on a day to day basis. I was able to fit two iPhone XS max, two passports with Aspinal of London covers (so not bulky), charging cord, and LV zippy coin purse. I was unable to find my mophie brick powerbank

I was able to play Tetris a bit but I think it could potentially become too heavy and overstuffed


----------



## kombucha

ilovemydog said:


> The bag has 2 zip compartments. This is the first one. It doesn’t have a pocket in it.
> View attachment 4708870
> 
> 
> this is the second compartment, which does have a slit pocket-
> View attachment 4708870
> 
> 
> There is a back pocket but it won’t fit much or you risk leaving it all stretched out
> 
> I just tried it out as much as I could for you since I have really downsized what I carry on a day to day basis. I was able to fit two iPhone XS max, two passports with Aspinal of London covers (so not bulky), charging cord, and LV zippy coin purse. I was unable to find my mophie brick powerbank
> 
> I was able to play Tetris a bit but I think it could potentially become too heavy and overstuffed



Wow, thank you so much for doing that for me! really appreciate it  That is very helpful to know.


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

I said that I wasn't going to buy the Numero Un, but then I could stop thinking about it. I already own the Deux in black and the quality is amazing so I pulled the trigger and got the Un in moc croc and I have to say I love it. I didn't think it was my style since I prefer bags with clean lines. The moc croc takes this bag up a notch and gives it a very elegant and sophisticated look. The size is perfect not to big and not to small and the leather...  buttery... beautiful. It's so different and unique. Two of the best bag purchases I've made in a long time.


----------



## sea0pal

GiGiHM said:


> This is the Numero Sept Mini in Monochrome Blanc Graine. It’s a very light cream color and beautiful with gold hardware. Haven’t used any of these new bags yet which is why plastic still on hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4694731
> View attachment 4694730



Hi, can you fit a decent sized phone into the sept mini? Would be super helpful to know how much it can fit. thank you!!


----------



## GiGiHM

sea0pal said:


> Hi, can you fit a decent sized phone into the sept mini? Would be super helpful to know how much it can fit. thank you!!


Hi there! I haven’t had a chance to use this bag yet but I threw my iPhone11 and small wallet in for you to see. Still room for lipstick etc. Hope this helps!


----------



## sea0pal

GiGiHM said:


> View attachment 4711778
> View attachment 4711779
> View attachment 4711780
> 
> Hi there! I haven’t had a chance to use this bag yet but I threw my iPhone11 and small wallet in for you to see. Still room for lipstick etc. Hope this helps!


Hey thanks a whole bunch, that’s very kind of you to take the time Good to know, now I can go off and get one w confidence, my bottom line for any bag is to be able fit my phone in haha


----------



## anneclaire127

I'm checking in as I wrote a few months (!) ago about working with Mautto to figure out a combination chain and leather strap that would work with the Numero Un Mini.  I'd been dying for a Numero Un Mini for ages, but I am not a chain strap person at all, so I knew going in that this would be an experiment.  I couldn't see myself wearing this bag only having a chain strap option.

I received my black Numero Un Mini from Polène in December, and after exchanging some emails, Mautto got to work on a custom strap for me.  The first version didn't work so well (but I knew this was an experiment!) - there is a link connecting the t-bar which secures the chain to the bag, and the connector link they originally used was too big.  It did not allow the t-bar to fit through the grommet.  Additionally, the chain I originally chose was too wide to slide easily through the grommets on the bag.  The Mautto rep and I exchanged emails, I provided photos showing the issues I encountered, and we hit on a formula that so far has worked very, very well.  They made adjustments to the strap, and I'm very happy with the result.

The strap I got was made with the following specs.  I am 5' 6" with long torso, and the bag falls at my hip when I wear it crossbody, and it falls a bit lower when I wear it as a shoulder bag:

50 inch total length strap, 38 inch length, 1/2 inch wide, black leather section
Mini Classy Curb chain (gold) - 1/4 inch width (important, as wider chain is too wide)
17 mm t-bars on ends
Note:  use extra small connection ring to t-bars

The strap has six inches of chain on each end with 38 inches of leather in the middle.  The Mautto rep said that they wouldn't be able to make the leather part adjustable, as it would make it likely that the adjustable section would dig into the shoulder or back.  I had been quite nervous about the 17 mm t-bars, as the original Numero Un Mini chain strap has bigger t-bars.  The t-bars have to fit through holes / grommets that are exactly one centimeter in diameter.  The Mautto rep felt that going with a bigger t-bar would make it difficult for the t-bars to fit through the grommets.  

I received the replacement strap right before our state began shelter-in-place, but I had a few days to wear the bag with the new strap.  It wears beautifully, and even when I pack the bag full, the t-bars stay in place.  I love the look and the feel of the strap.  Mautto charged me $68, and I paid a small additional fee when they reworked the strap, which I felt was more than fair.  I would definitely order another strap from them in the future.  Pics are below.  Other leather colors are available, and I would recommend ordering a swatch if you're trying to match a specific color:  https://www.mautto.com/product/leat...or-packs-suede-webbing-samples-also-available


----------



## anneclaire127

I apologize - the lighting is not great, and I’m not sure why a couple of photos are sideways.  I hope you get the idea of what the strap looks like. The last photo shows the Mautto strap compared with the Polène strap. As you can see, the Polène t-bar is longer, but the 17 mm Mautto t-bar has been working quite well


----------



## samfalstaff

anneclaire127 said:


> I apologize - the lighting is not great, and I’m not sure why a couple of photos are sideways.  I hope you get the idea of what the strap looks like. The last photo shows the Mautto strap compared with the Polène strap. As you can see, the Polène t-bar is longer, but the 17 mm Mautto t-bar has been working quite well
> View attachment 4712992
> View attachment 4712991
> View attachment 4712993
> View attachment 4712994


Thank you for this! I love this bag, but the short strap length always stopped me from ordering it. Perhaps I will rethink my decision since there seems to be a work-around thanks to mautto.com.


----------



## southernbelle43

I took a "trip" upstairs today, carrying my Polene. She can be heavy compared to my other bags, but so elegant. Some have commented that they found the Numero Un "small.'  It holds my full sized medium wallet, a large make up bag, a keyring with a large fur puff, a small leather bound notebook, two pens, another car remote, eyeglass cleaners, Kleenex, a box of Altoids and a huge sunglass case. Plus my iPhone XR would easily fit in it but I keep it in the outside pocket which has stretched the pocket. That does not bother me. I am gong to use the thing.   To me is a medium to somewhat large sized bag.


----------



## giantswing

lyxxx035 said:


> Polene is offering free shipping in case anyone is in need of online shopping while on lockdown!


What do they mean when they say no taxes apply and free shipping? Does it mean they pay for duties? I'd imaging that's a substantial amount.

If you wait till the end of confinement to they still do free shipping?


----------



## lyxxx035

giantswing said:


> What do they mean when they say no taxes apply and free shipping? Does it mean they pay for duties? I'd imaging that's a substantial amount.
> 
> If you wait till the end of confinement to they still do free shipping?


No duties if it’s under $800. They’ve mentioned free shipping for the month of April, otherwise it’s normally $25-$40 depending on how much your order is.


----------



## Biogirl1

Polene just sent an email out saying they’ve restocked some things! So if you’ve had your eye on a bag that’s been out of stock, take a look. I just ordered the blue Nano, which has been out of stock for a really long time. Also ordered the camel mini. And below is a pic of my sage Nano to brighten your day! I’ve had the twilly for a while but just realized it would look great on my little sage! (Wish it said Polene instead of Strathberry
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but oh well!)


----------



## IntheOcean

Biogirl1 said:


> Polene just sent an email out saying they’ve restocked some things! So if you’ve had your eye on a bag that’s been out of stock, take a look. I just ordered the blue Nano, which has been out of stock for a really long time. Also ordered the camel mini. And below is a pic of my sage Nano to brighten your day! I’ve had the twilly for a while but just realized it would look great on my little sage! (Wish it said Polene instead of Strathberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but oh well!)


Very pretty color, I wish green bags were more popular! The twilly is a match, for sure


----------



## giantswing

lyxxx035 said:


> No duties if it’s under $800. They’ve mentioned free shipping for the month of April, otherwise it’s normally $25-$40 depending on how much your order is.


Thanks!
Pulled the trigger on a monochrome grey; ordered last night and got an email it shipped today. Feel bad about not waiting until the end of quarantine but they require a signature on delivery and no one will be home other wise.


----------



## lyxxx035

giantswing said:


> Thanks!
> Pulled the trigger on a monochrome grey; ordered last night and got an email it shipped today. Feel bad about not waiting until the end of quarantine but they require a signature on delivery and no one will be home other wise.


That's the one I ordered too! I don't have a grey in my collection and love my other Polene bags (Numero Un in Black Croc, Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy and Numero Deux in Smooth Black) so had to pull the trigger. Post photos of yours when it arrives! I went with the after quarantine option so who knows when I'll actually receive mine.


----------



## ilovemydog

Biogirl1 said:


> Polene just sent an email out saying they’ve restocked some things! So if you’ve had your eye on a bag that’s been out of stock, take a look. I just ordered the blue Nano, which has been out of stock for a really long time. Also ordered the camel mini. And below is a pic of my sage Nano to brighten your day! I’ve had the twilly for a while but just realized it would look great on my little sage! (Wish it said Polene instead of Strathberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but oh well!)


I wish I held out to buy the nano in the blue :/ I would email them to ask if they could modify my order but I don't want to bother


----------



## lyxxx035

ilovemydog said:


> I wish I held out to buy the nano in the blue :/ I would email them to ask if they could modify my order but I don't want to bother


I would give it a shot, especially if yours hasn’t shipped and if the bags are the same price. Honestly their customer service is great! I purchased a Numero Un last summer but when it arrived the box was warped from rain (bag itself was fine so I didn’t think it was a big deal). Fast forward to November where I ordered two more bags and realized I was bummed out I didn’t have one for my Numero Un. So I emailed them asking if I could purchase a box and pay for shipping but they said it was no problem and literally shipped me an empty box for my bag at no cost to me (Spain to USA) when they could have easily said no. I’ve been nothing but super happy with Polene, both the bags and brand!


----------



## beeeeeee

Hi ladies -- I'm very new here and would like to purchase the numero un nano. Is it really small? I'd appreciate your input especially now they have free shipping. thanks in advance ❤️


----------



## ATLbagaddict

giantswing said:


> Thanks!
> Pulled the trigger on a monochrome grey; ordered last night and got an email it shipped today. Feel bad about not waiting until the end of quarantine but they require a signature on delivery and no one will be home other wise.





lyxxx035 said:


> That's the one I ordered too! I don't have a grey in my collection and love my other Polene bags (Numero Un in Black Croc, Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy and Numero Deux in Smooth Black) so had to pull the trigger. Post photos of yours when it arrives! I went with the after quarantine option so who knows when I'll actually receive mine.



Oo I just pulled the trigger on the numero un in monochrome grey as well!  I have been on the hunt for the perfect grey bag for what feels like forever, and have been eyeing this one for a while.  While I did the delayed shipping option I figure knowing a treat is coming down the pipeline will be a mood booster during these blue covid days.  Definitely would love to see a reveal of yours giantswing once you receive it  !


----------



## Monaliceke

GiGiHM said:


> View attachment 4711778
> View attachment 4711779
> View attachment 4711780
> 
> Hi there! I haven’t had a chance to use this bag yet but I threw my iPhone11 and small wallet in for you to see. Still room for lipstick etc. Hope this helps!


Hi, thanks for sharing photos. They are really helpful. May I ask if you have the iPhone 11 max size or regular size?


----------



## adilydee

Hi guys. Got my numero sept mini today in grained leather noir. It’s really cute and I love it! I chose the grained leather because it is more durable and I hate scratches on leather

ordered on 25th April, Shipped on 27th and arrived today (28th April) by DHL Express

What does it fit?
1)
- LV Mini pochette (with non bulky things inside such as card holder and mirror) (a bit snug but can manage)
- phone
- keys

2) 
Card holder
Coin purse
Sanitiser
Phone
Sanitary pad
Keys
Mirror
Lipstick


----------



## adilydee

Sharing you guys my mod shots! And more pictures to what fits inside this lovely bag. Enjoy


----------



## Therealkimg

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a numero un in monochrome grey. Couldn’t pass up free shipping. Does anyone have a liner/organizer that fits nicely in it? I want to find one that fits its unique shape well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Therealkimg said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a numero un in monochrome grey. Couldn’t pass up free shipping. Does anyone have a liner/organizer that fits nicely in it? I want to find one that fits its unique shape well.


Stashio from Amazon.  They come in 3 piece sets, 5 piece, etc. You use how many you need for each purse.  They are soft, so they conform to the shape of the bag and have magnets so they stick together in your bag. Sometimes I use one in a bag, sometimes all of them.


----------



## giantswing

First of all, their customer service was excellent. I emailed asking about shipping and they replied in less than 12 hours.
Placed my order Saturday, got an email saying it shipped Sunday, and arrived Wednesday.
It was packaged beautifully. The box is lovely pearlescent cream, and the dust bag is thick and substantial.
The bag its self: the leather is stiff and has that new leather smell. Even my husband was impressed. I wanted a structured bag and the leather its self is beautiful. It is on the heavier side, but not overly so for a leather bag of this size. The cross body strap is short.
The grey monochrome leans browner than I expected, but it could be the light. I'll have to look at it in daylight but it's not as much of a cool grey as I thought. Not disappointed at all.
This would be so beautiful in black. I prefer the textured leather for durability. Very pleased with this purchase.
Let me know what you all think of yours!


----------



## lyxxx035

giantswing said:


> First of all, their customer service was excellent. I emailed asking about shipping and they replied in less than 12 hours.
> Placed my order Saturday, got an email saying it shipped Sunday, and arrived Wednesday.
> It was packaged beautifully. The box is lovely pearlescent cream, and the dust bag is thick and substantial.
> The bag its self: the leather is stiff and has that new leather smell. Even my husband was impressed. I wanted a structured bag and the leather its self is beautiful. It is on the heavier side, but not overly so for a leather bag of this size. The cross body strap is short.
> The grey monochrome leans browner than I expected, but it could be the light. I'll have to look at it in daylight but it's not as much of a cool grey as I thought. Not disappointed at all.
> This would be so beautiful in black. I prefer the textured leather for durability. Very pleased with this purchase.
> Let me know what you all think of yours!


Gorgeous, enjoy! I saw this in person in their Paris store and agree it’s more of a greige than a true grey (which is why I purchased as warm tones look better with my skin tone). Weirdly the photos on their website reflect it as cool toned but in person and on Instagram it’s more of a warm beige/grey. For sure get the black next, I have the Numero Un in Black Croc (on the flap, the rest is the textured leather) and it’s stunning. Can’t wait for mine to ship after quarantine but will admire photos of yours until then!


----------



## ilovemydog

Today is the last day for free shipping right?

I am so close to pulling the trigger on the numero un mini in black


----------



## adilydee

giantswing said:


> First of all, their customer service was excellent. I emailed asking about shipping and they replied in less than 12 hours.
> Placed my order Saturday, got an email saying it shipped Sunday, and arrived Wednesday.
> It was packaged beautifully. The box is lovely pearlescent cream, and the dust bag is thick and substantial.
> The bag its self: the leather is stiff and has that new leather smell. Even my husband was impressed. I wanted a structured bag and the leather its self is beautiful. It is on the heavier side, but not overly so for a leather bag of this size. The cross body strap is short.
> The grey monochrome leans browner than I expected, but it could be the light. I'll have to look at it in daylight but it's not as much of a cool grey as I thought. Not disappointed at all.
> This would be so beautiful in black. I prefer the textured leather for durability. Very pleased with this purchase.
> Let me know what you all think of yours!


To be honest I think their customer service can do better. But I agree with you on the quality of the bag. I got mine in numero sept mini (grained leather - black) and it’s stunning! 

however I do wish they could have picked another chain because when I played with it I realised the chain somehow gets tangled a bit. 

anyway Im satisfied with this brand


----------



## lyxxx035

ilovemydog said:


> Today is the last day for free shipping right?
> 
> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the numero un mini in black


Looks like they are still offering free shipping on their website despite it being May 1. Might as well treat yourself to the Numero Un Mini ! All of us on this TPF thread support this decision lol.


----------



## ilovemydog

lyxxx035 said:


> Looks like they are still offering free shipping on their website despite it being May 1. Might as well treat yourself to the Numero Un Mini ! All of us on this TPF thread support this decision lol.


tsk tsk

well in all fairness I had to return a bag that I just received (not Polene), so I went ahead and ordered this. it evens out since I am not keeping the other bag


----------



## cherrygloss

Hi ladies. I'm interested in the Numero Sept Mini in black. I have two questions, if anyone can help! 

1) I'm interested in the smooth leather. Has anyone noticed their smooth leather scratching, nicking, or creasing easily? 

2) How long does the chain on the Sept Mini hang? I'm 5'7" so on the taller side for women. I'd like to wear this bag crossbody, but am worried about it looking comically short on me! If anyone could measure their Sept Mini chain, I'd be ever so grateful.


----------



## ilovemydog

Ordered yesterday at around 5PM ct and received confirmation that my bag has shipped. I probably should've waited until after confinement period. I view this as a treat for myself because i've already maxed out my ira for the year so why not treat myself again hah


----------



## GiGiHM

luxemadam said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing photos. They are really helpful. May I ask if you have the iPhone 11 max size or regular size?


So sorry for the slow reply! It is actually an iPhone 11 in there (my mistake)....hope that is helpful.


----------



## adilydee

cherrygloss said:


> Hi ladies. I'm interested in the Numero Sept Mini in black. I have two questions, if anyone can help!
> 
> 1) I'm interested in the smooth leather. Has anyone noticed their smooth leather scratching, nicking, or creasing easily?
> 
> 2) How long does the chain on the Sept Mini hang? I'm 5'7" so on the taller side for women. I'd like to wear this bag crossbody, but am worried about it looking comically short on me! If anyone could measure their Sept Mini chain, I'd be ever so grateful.



1) cant answer this because I have the one in grain leather
2) Im 5’5 (65 kg) and I would say that it does hang a bit short as a crossbody. Not sure of the measurements sorry


----------



## GiGiHM

cherrygloss said:


> Hi ladies. I'm interested in the Numero Sept Mini in black. I have two questions, if anyone can help!
> 
> 1) I'm interested in the smooth leather. Has anyone noticed their smooth leather scratching, nicking, or creasing easily?
> 
> 2) How long does the chain on the Sept Mini hang? I'm 5'7" so on the taller side for women. I'd like to wear this bag crossbody, but am worried about it looking comically short on me! If anyone could measure their Sept Mini chain, I'd be ever so grateful.


Hello, the drop on the chain of the Numero Sept Mini is approximately 19 inches. I hope that helps you! It’s a great little bag


----------



## GiGiHM

lyxxx035 said:


> That's the one I ordered too! I don't have a grey in my collection and love my other Polene bags (Numero Un in Black Croc, Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy and Numero Deux in Smooth Black) so had to pull the trigger. Post photos of yours when it arrives! I went with the after quarantine option so who knows when I'll actually receive mine.


I have 5 Polene bags now and Numero Un in Monochrome Grey was my very first one! You will love it. It is such a beautiful color....almost a grey/beige hybrid. Super neutral and goes with so much.


----------



## houseof999

GiGiHM said:


> I have 5 Polene bags now and Numero Un in Monochrome Grey was my very first one! You will love it. It is such a beautiful color....almost a grey/beige hybrid. Super neutral and goes with so much.


Oh I want to see them all together please!


----------



## cherrygloss

adilydee said:


> 1) cant answer this because I have the one in grain leather
> 2) Im 5’5 (65 kg) and I would say that it does hang a bit short as a crossbody. Not sure of the measurements sorry


Thank you! Do you by any chance have a photo of how it hangs crossbody for you? Or even how it hangs from the shoulder?


----------



## cherrygloss

GiGiHM said:


> Hello, the drop on the chain of the Numero Sept Mini is approximately 19 inches. I hope that helps you! It’s a great little bag


Thank you! Do you find it fits things inside well? It's confusing because in some photos, it looks reasonable...and then in other photos it looks insanely tiny lol. I can't figure this bag out. Ideally, I'd like to fit in my iPhone XS, card holder, keys, and makeup pouch.


----------



## GiGiHM

houseof999 said:


> Oh I want to see them all together please!


Here you go : )


----------



## houseof999

GiGiHM said:


> View attachment 4722636
> 
> Here you go : )


Oh wow! What a great collection! 
Thank you so much for sharing!! This gives me a great size comparison of the styles next to each other!


----------



## adilydee

cherrygloss said:


> Thank you! Do you by any chance have a photo of how it hangs crossbody for you? Or even how it hangs from the shoulder?


Crossbody and shoulder pics


----------



## cherrygloss

adilydee said:


> Crossbody and shoulder pics


Thank you! It's a real shame, because I love this bag and really want it. I like it a lot more than the Numero Sept, because of its compact size and gold chain. But...I feel it'll look comically short and stupid on me, as a 5'7" gal. Sigh


----------



## adilydee

cherrygloss said:


> Thank you! It's a real shame, because I love this bag and really want it. I like it a lot more than the Numero Sept, because of its compact size and gold chain. But...I feel it'll look comically short and stupid on me, as a 5'7" gal. Sigh


Ive seen a video on youtube and you can get away with it as a crossbody if you are around 5’2.one more thing I am quite busty and chubby so when it lays on my chest makes it even more shorter. It is still beautiful as a shoulder bag and if Im at a crowded area i wont wear it as crossbody but will hang it on the crook of my arm or just hold it as a top handle


----------



## Freak4Coach

adilydee said:


> Crossbody and shoulder pics



Such a gorgeous bag! Too bad they didn't make the chain detachable so an extender could be added.


----------



## cherrygloss

Does anyone have pics of the Numero Un Nano in camel they can show me?


----------



## Etincelle

For anyone who ordered with the “delivery at the end of lockdown” option- I just received my bag today! The free gift is the small zipped pouch in trio burgundy ☺️


----------



## giantswing

Etincelle said:


> For anyone who ordered with the “delivery at the end of lockdown” option- I just received my bag today! The free gift is the small zipped pouch in trio burgundy ☺️


Happy? What are your impressions?


----------



## ilovemydog

My numero un mini arrived today. It was scheduled to arrive yesterday but it appeared that there was some delay at Cincinnati. 
My numero un nano should be arriving on Monday


----------



## Etincelle

giantswing said:


> Happy? What are your impressions?



I love it! I just got the Numéro Un in Monochrome Gray. I already own one in black, two minis (black and burgundy) and a Numéro Sept in Trio Camel. Definitely a big fan of the brand


----------



## Wanwan717

Etincelle said:


> For anyone who ordered with the “delivery at the end of lockdown” option- I just received my bag today! The free gift is the small zipped pouch in trio burgundy ☺️


Did you receive any email for delivery?
I am waiting for my mini sept


----------



## Etincelle

Wanwan717 said:


> Did you receive any email for delivery?
> I am waiting for my mini sept



I received an email from Polène when my bag was on the way and then from DHL when it was out for delivery. I’m sure you’ll get your Mini Sept in the coming week!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Wanwan717 said:


> Did you receive any email for delivery?
> I am waiting for my mini sept


I just got my email this morning that mine has been shipped!


----------



## ilovemydog

Wanwan717 said:


> Did you receive any email for delivery?
> I am waiting for my mini sept


When your bag ships Polene will send you an email that says "A shipment from Order #(insert number) is on the way." 

In that same email it will provide you with a tracking number. You can click on the tracking number and monitor and adjust notifications. I like to get both emails and text messages for all stages, so when it passed customs I got an email/text. When there was a delay at one of the processing centers I got a text/email.


----------



## samfalstaff

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4726419
> 
> 
> My numero un mini arrived today. It was scheduled to arrive yesterday but it appeared that there was some delay at Cincinnati.
> My numero un nano should be arriving on Monday


Gorgeous!


----------



## kombucha

Can anyone tell me if the Sept (bigger size) is heavy? I already have the Polene Mini and Nano for reference. 
Thanks!


----------



## Etincelle

kombucha said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Sept (bigger size) is heavy? I already have the Polene Mini and Nano for reference.
> Thanks!



I don’t find it heavy at all. One thing to note with this bag though is that it looks a lot smaller in real life than in pictures. With that being said I love mine


----------



## elisabettaverde

@GiGiHM 


GiGiHM said:


> View attachment 4722636
> 
> 
> 
> Such a well-curated collection....elegant and classic.  Your choices are envious.   I’ve been musing over this brand for a long time. I normally go for bright colors and lots of hardware, but I really would like something understated, and their shapes are so original!  I’m interested in that sage green.  And I love the idea of supporting a small, innovation artisan.


----------



## GiGiHM

elisabettaverde said:


> @GiGiHM


Thank you! I have been so happy with Polene. I have purchased both through website and in the boutique in Paris and always had a good experience. The quality of Polene is exceptional for the price.


----------



## ilovemydog

just received my nano along with the small zip pouch (not pictured). It’s much smaller than I expected but I still love it. I kind of wish I had gotten it in a different color but black is most convenient


----------



## lyxxx035

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4728367
> 
> just received my nano along with the small zip pouch (not pictured). It’s much smaller than I expected but I still love it. I kind of wish I had gotten it in a different color but black is most convenient


What color zip pouch did you end up recieving? My order comes Thursday!


----------



## ilovemydog

lyxxx035 said:


> What color zip pouch did you end up recieving? My order comes Thursday!


Mine is the burgundy trio. I am a sucker for pouches, especially since I tend to travel quite a bit and they take up so little space.


----------



## southernbelle43

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4728367
> 
> just received my nano along with the small zip pouch (not pictured). It’s much smaller than I expected but I still love it. I kind of wish I had gotten it in a different color but black is most convenient


Several  who bought one of these have commented on it being smaller than they thought. I hope it still works for you because it is really cute. I have the regular sized one in the black and it is so practical.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 classy.


----------



## ilovemydog

This is what I was able to fit into my nano+iPhone that i used to take a pic but it did fit when I tried. It was a bit heavy with everything in there. 

I couldn’t figure out to what to put in my mini pochette which just goes to show how long it’s been since I’ve had to go out OUT.


----------



## ilovemydog

same items but still heavy. I will probably downsize to cardholders and card pouches when using this as well


----------



## JenJBS

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy.



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!  Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## maggiesze1

Here is mine... I got the Burgundy Un Nano! 
My freebie was also the sage card case! So cute!


----------



## ilovemydog

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is mine... I got the Burgundy Un Nano!
> My freebie was also the sage card case! So cute!


Beautiful bag! I think I will buy the numero un in burgundy. My mom keeps telling me I should do it but I don't need any more voices telling me to do it


----------



## maggiesze1

ilovemydog said:


> Beautiful bag! I think I will buy the numero un in burgundy. My mom keeps telling me I should do it but I don't need any more voices telling me to do it


Thank you!  You should get it! It really is a beautiful color!


----------



## kombucha

Does anyone have the burgundy numero deux? Would love to see pictures of it if so!


----------



## ilovemydog

For those who have the number 2 bag, how do you store it? upright or laying flat?


----------



## samfalstaff

ilovemydog said:


> For those who have the number 2 bag, how do you store it? upright or laying flat?


Flat but stuffed and lying on bubble wrap


----------



## Passerine123

I keep my number 2 (black with moc croc version), lying flat, stuffed with acid free paper and in the box. I guess I would say it's currently in hibernation since I don't go anywhere these days except to the supermarket and pharmacy, both a five minute walk away. Actually all three of my Polene bags are stored the same way for the moment (Numero Un in trio vert, Numero Deux, Numero Six in terre de Sienne)


----------



## Passerine123

GiGiHM said:


> View attachment 4722636
> 
> Here you go : )


Thank you for the photos, beautiful collection, but I am surprised at how small the Numero Sept (full size version, not mini) is in comparison even to the Numero Deux. I have been debating whether to add the blue Numero Un or Numero Sept to my collection and your photos really helped me to decide to go with the Numero Un (navy with the moc croc flap).  -- Although I might at some point add the Numero Sept in terre de Sienne, I love that color, esp with the contrast stitching.


----------



## Wanwan717

I got the shipment notification


----------



## cherrygloss

Torn between the black Numero Un Nano in smooth leather or the textured leather. I intend for this to be my everyday bag. I do take care of my bags and am careful with them, but this would still be my everyday bag. Anyone have any thoughts? Is the smooth leather hardy? Or is it quite prone to scratches?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

cherrygloss said:


> Torn between the black Numero Un Nano in smooth leather or the textured leather. I intend for this to be my everyday bag. I do take care of my bags and am careful with them, but this would still be my everyday bag. Anyone have any thoughts? Is the smooth leather hardy? Or is it quite prone to scratches?


I don’t have one but I am thinking about purchasing. Based on your intended use I think textured leather would be better and hardier. Wouldn’t it be more resistant to scratches? Even with babying a bag, accidents do happen.


----------



## cherrygloss

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4728449
> View attachment 4728450
> 
> 
> This is what I was able to fit into my nano+iPhone that i used to take a pic but it did fit when I tried. It was a bit heavy with everything in there.
> 
> I couldn’t figure out to what to put in my mini pochette which just goes to show how long it’s been since I’ve had to go out OUT.


Could you fit, like, sunglasses on top of the rest of the belongings? If you wanted to?


----------



## lyxxx035

My latest Polene purse arrived! I purchased the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey and my free gift was the cardholder in Black Croc (which goes perfectly with my other Numero Un!).

I knew prior to ordering that the grey would be warmer like a greige but was even more surprised seeing it in person. In February I purchased the grey cardholder from their Paris boutique and assumed it would be the same shade in the Numero Un. As you can see between my large trio pouch and cardholder, that the grey in the Numero Un is definitely a different tone...warmer and lighter than grey but not a true beige. I still love it nonetheless and think they all look great together but wanted to show others here the slight differences.

Additionally I own the Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy (bought online last Nov) and purchased the small trio pouch (in store in Feb) to match but didn't realize until I got home that there are slight shade variations here too.

Now I'm wondering if the Numero Un Monochrome Grey and Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Grey are the same color or if the Mini is closer in color to my cardholder.

Anyways, I am obviously obsessed with the brand can't seem to stop adding to my collection. Included pics below of my Polene bags and small leather goods!


----------



## samfalstaff

lyxxx035 said:


> My latest Polene purse arrived! I purchased the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey and my free gift was the cardholder in Black Croc (which goes perfectly with my other Numero Un!).
> 
> I knew prior to ordering that the grey would be warmer like a greige but was even more surprised seeing it in person. In February I purchased the grey cardholder from their Paris boutique and assumed it would be the same shade in the Numero Un. As you can see between my large trio pouch and cardholder, that the grey in the Numero Un is definitely a different tone...warmer and lighter than grey but not a true beige. I still love it nonetheless and think they all look great together but wanted to show others here the slight differences.
> 
> Additionally I own the Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy (bought online last Nov) and purchased the small trio pouch (in store in Feb) to match but didn't realize until I got home that there are slight shade variations here too.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if the Numero Un Monochrome Grey and Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Grey are the same color or if the Mini is closer in color to my cardholder.
> 
> Anyways, I am obviously obsessed with the brand can't seem to stop adding to my collection. Included pics below of my Polene bags and small leather goods!


So beautiful! The colors go so well together!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

lyxxx035 said:


> My latest Polene purse arrived! I purchased the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey and my free gift was the cardholder in Black Croc (which goes perfectly with my other Numero Un!).
> 
> I knew prior to ordering that the grey would be warmer like a greige but was even more surprised seeing it in person. In February I purchased the grey cardholder from their Paris boutique and assumed it would be the same shade in the Numero Un. As you can see between my large trio pouch and cardholder, that the grey in the Numero Un is definitely a different tone...warmer and lighter than grey but not a true beige. I still love it nonetheless and think they all look great together but wanted to show others here the slight differences.
> 
> Additionally I own the Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy (bought online last Nov) and purchased the small trio pouch (in store in Feb) to match but didn't realize until I got home that there are slight shade variations here too.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if the Numero Un Monochrome Grey and Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Grey are the same color or if the Mini is closer in color to my cardholder.
> 
> Anyways, I am obviously obsessed with the brand can't seem to stop adding to my collection. Included pics below of my Polene bags and small leather goods!


Beautiful collection. Is the Numero Un heavy to carry once you put your items inside?


----------



## lyxxx035

Winter’sJoy said:


> Beautiful collection. Is the Numero Un heavy to carry once you put your items inside?


I don't think so as the crossbody option helps alleviate the weight and I tend to not carry much out. In the Numero Un I usually have a long wallet, keys, phone, lipstick, and sunglasses in a soft case so I don't notice the weight but I'm also pretty minimalist with what I bring! My Celine Mini Belt Bag and Micro Luggage seem heavier than the Numero Un (granted they're also larger), but those only have a shoulder strap (Belt) or hand carry only (Luggage) option.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

lyxxx035 said:


> I don't think so as the crossbody option helps alleviate the weight and I tend to not carry much out. In the Numero Un I usually have a long wallet, keys, phone, lipstick, and sunglasses in a soft case so I don't notice the weight but I'm also pretty minimalist with what I bring! My Celine Mini Belt Bag and Micro Luggage seem heavier than the Numero Un (granted they're also larger), but those only have a shoulder strap (Belt) or hand carry only (Luggage) option.


Very informative, thank you! I’m still debating...


----------



## surveywt

I just got my first Numero Un in trio sand today. While I love the overall construction, I'm not a huge fan of the suede. Is it supposed to look like this?


----------



## GiGiHM

surveywt said:


> I just got my first Numero Un in trio sand today. While I love the overall construction, I'm not a huge fan of the suede. Is it supposed to look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730120
> View attachment 4730121
> View attachment 4730122


That doesn’t look right to me.....and I’m a big fan of Polene’s quality. I would contact them and forward some photos. I have always found them lovely to deal with both online and in boutique.
Let us know what happens!


----------



## GiGiHM

Passerine123 said:


> Thank you for the photos, beautiful collection, but I am surprised at how small the Numero Sept (full size version, not mini) is in comparison even to the Numero Deux. I have been debating whether to add the blue Numero Un or Numero Sept to my collection and your photos really helped me to decide to go with the Numero Un (navy with the moc croc flap).  -- Although I might at some point add the Numero Sept in terre de Sienne, I love that color, esp with the contrast stitching.


Thank you . Yes, the Numero Sept is definitely not the biggest bag, mostly due to the shape and design. Having said that it’s a really beautiful bag and I think you should definitely add to your collection one day. I find that the Numero Un fits quite a lot, especially with the option to open the front snaps. If I have time this week I am going to post some pictures of what fits in the Un, Un nano, Deux, Sept, and Sept mini. I hope that will be helpful to anyone deciding between bags


----------



## lblace

Loving all the photos of Polene bags! New to the brand after discovering it here last year... the free shipping + free gift for posting after confinement offer was too tempting and bought a numero un mini in grey, which has just arrived and I absolutely love it!! Great quality leather, stitching and hardware - the brushed gold is so lux and the shape is so unique! 

I agree with previous comments regarding their grey - the website makes it look like a cool grey, but it is definitely a warm taupe-y grey IRL... which is gorgeous and suits my bag collection colour palette better so yay! 

There was no protective sticker on the hardware which I thought was a little strange - I’m one of those who leaves it in place FOREVER haha - but equally the bag was super well packed with no chance of scratches in transit.

Photos include mod shots attached for your viewing pleasure - and because I love it so much! The colour is v hard to photograph accurately, have included photos in slightly different lights. The colour IRL is probably closest to the pic of it on the black chair. For reference I’m 157cm/around 5ft2”.

I doubt this will be my last Polene - am eyeing the burnt orange numero un mini and convinced my friend to buy the navy


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Yay my numero uno in grey just arrived today as well!! Great timing as I was having a terrible day lol.  I received the lilac card case as my free gift.  I echo what everyone else says about the taupe-ness of the grey; I was definitely prepared for it from reading everyone else’s reviews, but it is surprising when seeing those photos of the other grey polene items against it!  Although I truly wanted a cooler grey toned bag, I still absolutely adore this color and everything about this bag!!  I have to say that unboxing this felt every bit as luxurious as unboxing my first Louis Vuitton bag, and for only $420!!  This brand is seriously such a steal, and I’ll definitely be a repeat customer.  I was even able to fit my laptop (albeit I have the surface pro which is pretty slim and slender) with the buttons undone (laptop is in it in first pic) and it doesn’t look bulky or feel too heavy at all !  What do you guys think with the twilly look - it was my first time ever tying one but I actually kind of like the asymmetrical look?   Now if only I could go take this baby out somewhere


----------



## samfalstaff

lblace said:


> Loving all the photos of Polene bags! New to the brand after discovering it here last year... the free shipping + free gift for posting after confinement offer was too tempting and bought a numero un mini in grey, which has just arrived and I absolutely love it!! Great quality leather, stitching and hardware - the brushed gold is so lux and the shape is so unique!
> 
> I agree with previous comments regarding their grey - the website makes it look like a cool grey, but it is definitely a warm taupe-y grey IRL... which is gorgeous and suits my bag collection colour palette better so yay!
> 
> There was no protective sticker on the hardware which I thought was a little strange - I’m one of those who leaves it in place FOREVER haha - but equally the bag was super well packed with no chance of scratches in transit.
> 
> Photos include mod shots attached for your viewing pleasure - and because I love it so much! The colour is v hard to photograph accurately, have included photos in slightly different lights. The colour IRL is probably closest to the pic of it on the black chair. For reference I’m 157cm/around 5ft2”.
> 
> I doubt this will be my last Polene - am eyeing the burnt orange numero un mini and convinced my friend to buy the navy
> 
> View attachment 4730441
> View attachment 4730442
> View attachment 4730444
> View attachment 4730445
> View attachment 4730447
> View attachment 4730452
> View attachment 4730453


So beautiful! I would have three of these if the chain were longer for crossbody wear.


----------



## samfalstaff

ATLbagaddict said:


> Yay my numero uno in grey just arrived today as well!! Great timing as I was having a terrible day lol.  I received the lilac card case as my free gift.  I echo what everyone else says about the taupe-ness of the grey; I was definitely prepared for it from reading everyone else’s reviews, but it is surprising when seeing those photos of the other grey polene items against it!  Although I truly wanted a cooler grey toned bag, I still absolutely adore this color and everything about this bag!!  I have to say that unboxing this felt every bit as luxurious as unboxing my first Louis Vuitton bag, and for only $420!!  This brand is seriously such a steal, and I’ll definitely be a repeat customer.  I was even able to fit my laptop (albeit I have the surface pro which is pretty slim and slender) with the buttons undone (laptop is in it in first pic) and it doesn’t look bulky or feel too heavy at all !  What do you guys think with the twilly look - it was my first time ever tying one but I actually kind of like the asymmetrical look?   Now if only I could go take this baby out somewhere


I really like the twilly and of course the bag. They go together quite well.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

samfalstaff said:


> I really like the twilly and of course the bag. They go together quite well.


thank you!


----------



## lblace

samfalstaff said:


> So beautiful! I would have three of these if the chain were longer for crossbody wear.



Thank you! But oh dear you’re giving me ideas... why stop at one?!  

The crossbody length luckily is ok for me, plus I tend to wear my crossbody bags on one shoulder usually anyway 

I haven’t even tried to put my stuff in it yet haha, because sadly as @ATLbagaddict said, if only there was somewhere for us to take these lovely bags out! Hopefully soon


----------



## samfalstaff

ATLbagaddict said:


> thank you!


Just curious...did the true color of the bag show up in the picture?


----------



## samfalstaff

lblace said:


> Thank you! But oh dear you’re giving me ideas... why stop at one?!
> 
> The crossbody length luckily is ok for me, plus I tend to wear my crossbody bags on one shoulder usually anyway
> 
> I haven’t even tried to put my stuff in it yet haha, because sadly as @ATLbagaddict said, if only there was somewhere for us to take these lovely bags out! Hopefully soon


Yeah, until then we'll just have to prance around the house with them. 

I think someone on tpf was able to get a longer strap made for the un mini at mautto.com. I may have to do that because these minis are gorgeous!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

samfalstaff said:


> Just curious...did the true color of the bag show up in the picture?


I think so!  I took it in pretty natural lighting (bedroom gets a lot of sunlight during the day) and I think it captures the taupe-ish shade of it.  @lyxxx035 's photos with the other grey polene items against the numero un in grey really highlight the differences well too!


----------



## surveywt

GiGiHM said:


> That doesn’t look right to me.....and I’m a big fan of Polene’s quality. I would contact them and forward some photos. I have always found them lovely to deal with both online and in boutique.
> Let us know what happens!


Thank you for the response. I've sent them an email about it. Will post back once I receive news!


----------



## samfalstaff

ATLbagaddict said:


> I think so!  I took it in pretty natural lighting (bedroom gets a lot of sunlight during the day) and I think it captures the taupe-ish shade of it.  @lyxxx035 's photos with the other grey polene items against the numero un in grey really highlight the differences well too!


I like it even better then! What a great color!


----------



## Careinaa

Got my numero un in monochrome grey today. Totally in love with its beige undertones!! Has anyone yet tried to use a different shoulder strap with the Numero un? Feels a bit hard to switch from a first look and try. So excited to hear your experiences!


----------



## lyxxx035

Careinaa said:


> Got my numero un in monochrome grey today. Totally in love with its beige undertones!! Has anyone yet tried to use a different shoulder strap with the Numero un? Feels a bit hard to switch from a first look and try. So excited to hear your experiences!


Post some photos of yours! What free gift did you end up getting?


----------



## 2nainz

Hi everyone! I currently carry a cheap mini backpack that doesn’t look professional and I’m debating on buying a numero un nano as my work/everyday bag. Does anyone have it in cognac and can show some pics? Debating between cognac and black grained leather but everything I own is black lol!
Also for Canadians, how much duties were you hit with?


----------



## babyloove

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy.



Just received the same combo, except my card case is camel. I'm so in love with this bag and this red !


----------



## MahoganyQT

babyloove said:


> Just received the same combo, except my card case is camel. I'm so in love with this bag and this red !


Congrats! I would have preferred a camel card case, but still appreciate the free shipping and gift!


----------



## hrmne

hi! i was wondering if anyone from *canada* has purchased from Polene and if you needed to pay duties/customs at delivery! thanks in advance!


----------



## lblace

hrmne said:


> hi! i was wondering if anyone from *canada* has purchased from Polene and if you needed to pay duties/customs at delivery! thanks in advance!



hi, I haven’t but my friend did, and she had to pay around £40 (I’m in the uk so she converted it for me haha)

hope that helps!


----------



## hrmne

lblace said:


> hi, I haven’t but my friend did, and she had to pay around £40 (I’m in the uk so she converted it for me haha)
> 
> hope that helps!


totally helps! thank you!


----------



## lyxxx035

lyxxx035 said:


> My latest Polene purse arrived! I purchased the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey and my free gift was the cardholder in Black Croc (which goes perfectly with my other Numero Un!).
> 
> I knew prior to ordering that the grey would be warmer like a greige but was even more surprised seeing it in person. In February I purchased the grey cardholder from their Paris boutique and assumed it would be the same shade in the Numero Un. As you can see between my large trio pouch and cardholder, that the grey in the Numero Un is definitely a different tone...warmer and lighter than grey but not a true beige. I still love it nonetheless and think they all look great together but wanted to show others here the slight differences.
> 
> Additionally I own the Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Burgundy (bought online last Nov) and purchased the small trio pouch (in store in Feb) to match but didn't realize until I got home that there are slight shade variations here too.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if the Numero Un Monochrome Grey and Numero Un Mini in Monochrome Grey are the same color or if the Mini is closer in color to my cardholder.
> 
> Anyways, I am obviously obsessed with the brand can't seem to stop adding to my collection. Included pics below of my Polene bags and small leather goods!


FYI I confirmed with Polene that the Monochrome Grey on the Numero Un and Numero in Mini are different; Mini has the darker grey.


----------



## Sarah03

Hello! Could someone post side-by-side comparisons of the Numero Un and a Speedy 30? I have pored over this thread and YouTube videos and I can’t decide if the size is right for me. Thanks!


----------



## surveywt

surveywt said:


> Thank you for the response. I've sent them an email about it. Will post back once I receive news!



I received a response from Polene after reaching out a second time. They stated "it is possible for the flap of your bag not to be perfectly homogeneous, phenomenon that is due to the naturality of this type of leather and that does not constitute a manufacturing defect". I'm quite disappointed. In the photos I see posted here, the bags look stunning and do not seem to have the same problem I noticed in my bag. All I see now when I look at the bag, is how rough and inconsistent the suede flap is. It looks pilled and I haven't even used it. I've attached more photos for reference, in addition to the two I previously posted. Perhaps, its more noticeable because it's light beige.

They did offer to do an exchange, however it's not clear if I will be responsible to pay the return shipping.


----------



## holdalls

surveywt said:


> I received a response from Polene after reaching out a second time. They stated "it is possible for the flap of your bag not to be perfectly homogeneous, phenomenon that is due to the naturality of this type of leather and that does not constitute a manufacturing defect". I'm quite disappointed. In the photos I see posted here, the bags look stunning and do not seem to have the same problem I noticed in my bag. All I see now when I look at the bag, is how rough and inconsistent the suede flap is. It looks pilled and I haven't even used it. I've attached more photos for reference, in addition to the two I previously posted. Perhaps, its more noticeable because it's light beige.
> 
> They did offer to do an exchange, however it's not clear if I will be responsible to pay the return shipping.
> 
> View attachment 4735960
> View attachment 4735961
> View attachment 4735962
> View attachment 4735963
> View attachment 4735964
> View attachment 4735965



I had the same issues with leo et violette's le grand sac. It was my first bag with any suede, so I thought something was wing with it. Apparently it is normal though. It looked and felt pretty bad, and I was just as disappointed. But I guess I just decided to embrace the character. Full disclaimer though, I haven't gotten any suede polene bags.


----------



## MahoganyQT

surveywt said:


> I received a response from Polene after reaching out a second time. They stated "it is possible for the flap of your bag not to be perfectly homogeneous, phenomenon that is due to the naturality of this type of leather and that does not constitute a manufacturing defect". I'm quite disappointed. In the photos I see posted here, the bags look stunning and do not seem to have the same problem I noticed in my bag. All I see now when I look at the bag, is how rough and inconsistent the suede flap is. It looks pilled and I haven't even used it. I've attached more photos for reference, in addition to the two I previously posted. Perhaps, its more noticeable because it's light beige.
> 
> They did offer to do an exchange, however it's not clear if I will be responsible to pay the return shipping.
> 
> View attachment 4735960
> View attachment 4735961
> View attachment 4735962
> View attachment 4735963
> View attachment 4735964
> View attachment 4735965



I’m sorry that you are unhappy with your bag. While researching the brand and looking at preloved bags, I noticed that their suede didn’t seem to wear well. I decided to purchase an all pebbled leather Polene bag because of this. It is disappointing because I loved the colors of some of the bags that only came with the suede flap.


----------



## surveywt

Yea. It's unfortunate. It's also my first bag with any suede. Given the price point, I didn't expect it to be perfect, just not _*that* _bad. Other than the suede part, I love everything else about the bag. I'm going to exchange it for one in all pebbled leather.


----------



## MahoganyQT

surveywt said:


> Yea. It's unfortunate. It's also my first bag with any suede. Given the price point, I didn't expect it to be perfect, just not _*that* _bad. Other than the suede part, I love everything else about the bag. I'm going to exchange it for one in all pebbled leather.



I think you will be very happy with your new bag. My all pebbled leather bag is gorgeous. The craftsmanship is amazing, especially for the price. Please post pics when you receive it.


----------



## Monaliceke

surveywt said:


> Yea. It's unfortunate. It's also my first bag with any suede. Given the price point, I didn't expect it to be perfect, just not _*that* _bad. Other than the suede part, I love everything else about the bag. I'm going to exchange it for one in all pebbled leather.





Winter’sJoy said:


> Beautiful collection. Is the Numero Un heavy to carry once you put your items inside?





surveywt said:


> I received a response from Polene after reaching out a second time. They stated "it is possible for the flap of your bag not to be perfectly homogeneous, phenomenon that is due to the naturality of this type of leather and that does not constitute a manufacturing defect". I'm quite disappointed. In the photos I see posted here, the bags look stunning and do not seem to have the same problem I noticed in my bag. All I see now when I look at the bag, is how rough and inconsistent the suede flap is. It looks pilled and I haven't even used it. I've attached more photos for reference, in addition to the two I previously posted. Perhaps, its more noticeable because it's light beige.
> 
> They did offer to do an exchange, however it's not clear if I will be responsible to pay the return shipping.
> 
> View attachment 4735960
> View attachment 4735961
> View attachment 4735962
> View attachment 4735963
> View attachment 4735964
> View attachment 4735965



I would exchange it too. I have the 3-tone grey number 1 and the suede on it is perfect. I guess maybe I am just lucky. I did a review video of my bag, in case anyone is interested, here’s the link:


----------



## SnowyOwl

surveywt said:


> Yea. It's unfortunate. It's also my first bag with any suede. Given the price point, I didn't expect it to be perfect, just not _*that* _bad. Other than the suede part, I love everything else about the bag. I'm going to exchange it for one in all pebbled leather.


 That really doesn’t look nice, how unfortunate. I was planning on an Un Mini in sage for my next bag, but now I’m thinking I don’t want to risk the suede looking that rough. 
My six in navy mock croc is absolutely gorgeous though, so hopefully the pebbled leather will be perfect.


----------



## sea0pal

Have to say, the Polene customer service is non-existent. Pre-ordered a Numero Sept mini last month and the got a notice that the order had been 'shipped' on the 13th this month, but until yesterday showed no progress (9 days) at all from DHL - still in Spain, not picked up by the courier. I've been patient since I knew during pandemic time shipping is expected to be disrupted....but I finally decided to email their customer service, and also PM on their Insta account yesterday to see what the status is.

Two hours later DHL updated their status as 'picked up'....so, my guess is Polene somehow 'forgot' to handover my order to the courier for all this time until I reminded them. But I received no replies from either channels I messaged them on, no explanation no apologies whatsoever, which is pretty frustrating. Shows they don't really care about their customers....I've always had a good impression of the brand but this kind of service & lack of communication is just disappointing.

Sorry about the rant, just thought I'd share my experience. I've been really exciting about the bag after the long wait, but not so much anymore...


----------



## Bonjourcoley

I got mine as a birthday present last year and absolutely adore mine! I love the colours they offer. Too many brands I think don’t offer enough unique colour choices (one of the reasons I love Céline a lot too). I have the numéro un nano. It fits my sunglasses, wallet, hand cream, phone and kindle.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Bonjourcoley said:


> I got mine as a birthday present last year and absolutely adore mine! I love the colours they offer. Too many brands I think don’t offer enough unique colour choices (one of the reasons I love Céline a lot too). I have the numéro un nano. It fits my sunglasses, wallet, hand cream, phone and kindle.


So cute and seems to fit quite a bit!


----------



## Bonjourcoley

Winter’sJoy said:


> So cute and seems to fit quite a bit!


Thank you! It really does! For how small it is it fits a lot more than I thought it would. It’s the perfect size for day outings where you just need the essentials or a night out.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Bonjourcoley said:


> Thank you! It really does! For how small it is it fits a lot more than I thought it would. It’s the perfect size for day outings where you just need the essentials or a night out.


Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Bonjourcoley said:


> I got mine as a birthday present last year and absolutely adore mine! I love the colours they offer. Too many brands I think don’t offer enough unique colour choices (one of the reasons I love Céline a lot too). I have the numéro un nano. It fits my sunglasses, wallet, hand cream, phone and kindle.



Beautiful bag.  Beautiful pic.


----------



## surveywt

luxemadam said:


> I would exchange it too. I have the 3-tone grey number 1 and the suede on it is perfect. I guess maybe I am just lucky. I did a review video of my bag, in case anyone is interested, here’s the link:



Thank you for sharing! The suede on your bag looks great!


----------



## surveywt

sea0pal said:


> Have to say, the Polene customer service is non-existent. Pre-ordered a Numero Sept mini last month and the got a notice that the order had been 'shipped' on the 13th this month, but until yesterday showed no progress (9 days) at all from DHL - still in Spain, not picked up by the courier. I've been patient since I knew during pandemic time shipping is expected to be disrupted....but I finally decided to email their customer service, and also PM on their Insta account yesterday to see what the status is.
> 
> Two hours later DHL updated their status as 'picked up'....so, my guess is Polene somehow 'forgot' to handover my order to the courier for all this time until I reminded them. But I received no replies from either channels I messaged them on, no explanation no apologies whatsoever, which is pretty frustrating. Shows they don't really care about their customers....I've always had a good impression of the brand but this kind of service & lack of communication is just disappointing.
> 
> Sorry about the rant, just thought I'd share my experience. I've been really exciting about the bag after the long wait, but not so much anymore...


Responses from Polene have been slow for me as well. I had to email them twice before getting the first response about the suede quality. I'm still waiting for a reply to my exchange request and have reached out a second time again. I'm sure things are hectic for them due to the pandemic. Hoping to hear from them soon.


----------



## inverved

Bonjourcoley said:


> I got mine as a birthday present last year and absolutely adore mine! I love the colours they offer. Too many brands I think don’t offer enough unique colour choices (one of the reasons I love Céline a lot too). I have the numéro un nano. It fits my sunglasses, wallet, hand cream, phone and kindle.



Um, what? It fits all that, and a Kindle? It sounds like it packs a punch! Very unexpected.

Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## Passerine123

no_1_diva said:


> Um, what? It fits all that, and a Kindle?



The new Kindles can be quite compact...my husband’s Fire 7 is only slightly bigger than his iPhone XR shown here ( and it’s almost the same color as that Nano!)


----------



## Bonjourcoley

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4739532
> 
> 
> The new Kindles can be quite compact...my husband’s Fire 7 is only slightly bigger than his iPhone XR shown here ( and it’s almost the same color as that Nano!)



Yes the kindles are quite small now a days! It’s almost the exact size of the back side of the bag so it slides in perfect!


----------



## Monaliceke

surveywt said:


> Thank you for sharing! The suede on your bag looks great!


Thank you. I am surprised to see the photos you shared. I hope you can exchange it without any cost. Good luck!


----------



## LaFrenchLady

2nainz said:


> Hi everyone! I currently carry a cheap mini backpack that doesn’t look professional and I’m debating on buying a numero un nano as my work/everyday bag. Does anyone have it in cognac and can show some pics? Debating between cognac and black grained leather but everything I own is black lol!
> Also for Canadians, how much duties were you hit with?


Are you still interested in pics ? I have the Un but not in Nano.


----------



## LaFrenchLady

ATLbagaddict said:


> Yay my numero uno in grey just arrived today as well!! Great timing as I was having a terrible day lol.  I received the lilac card case as my free gift.  I echo what everyone else says about the taupe-ness of the grey; I was definitely prepared for it from reading everyone else’s reviews, but it is surprising when seeing those photos of the other grey polene items against it!  Although I truly wanted a cooler grey toned bag, I still absolutely adore this color and everything about this bag!!  I have to say that unboxing this felt every bit as luxurious as unboxing my first Louis Vuitton bag, and for only $420!!  This brand is seriously such a steal, and I’ll definitely be a repeat customer.  I was even able to fit my laptop (albeit I have the surface pro which is pretty slim and slender) with the buttons undone (laptop is in it in first pic) and it doesn’t look bulky or feel too heavy at all !  What do you guys think with the twilly look - it was my first time ever tying one but I actually kind of like the asymmetrical look?   Now if only I could go take this baby out somewhere


Could you please confirm to me this is the grey and not the "craie" ? I looooove your bag. It looks amazing.


----------



## iuvcoach

LaFrenchLady said:


> Are you still interested in pics ? I have the Un but not in Nano.



I am interested in seeing the cognac color please


----------



## samfalstaff

Do some of you who own the Un mini in black find it easier to go from day to night? I would think the color black would lend itself more easily to that kind of transition. I've been debating between black, burgundy, and grey for awhile now and no one color appears to be winning. All three are gorgeous, but I can't justify buying all 3. Not to mention the duty fees that would result. (I'm in the US.) I just received my customized longer strap for the un mini. Now I need the bag!


----------



## Etincelle

samfalstaff said:


> Do some of you who own the Un mini in black find it easier to go from day to night? I would think the color black would lend itself more easily to that kind of transition. I've been debating between black, burgundy, and grey for awhile now and no one color appears to be winning. All three are gorgeous, but I can't justify buying all 3. Not to mention the duty fees that would result. (I'm in the US.) I just received my customized longer strap for the un mini. Now I need the bag!



I have the monochrome in black and the trio in burgundy. I definitely think the black is the best option for day to night, I love mine so much I decided to sell my burgundy one because I’m just not reaching for it anymore.


----------



## kombucha

samfalstaff said:


> Do some of you who own the Un mini in black find it easier to go from day to night? I would think the color black would lend itself more easily to that kind of transition. I've been debating between black, burgundy, and grey for awhile now and no one color appears to be winning. All three are gorgeous, but I can't justify buying all 3. Not to mention the duty fees that would result. (I'm in the US.) I just received my customized longer strap for the un mini. Now I need the bag!



I have the grey and LOVE the color. I have a lot of other black bags, but the black one looks amazing as well!


----------



## Biogirl1

Just wanted to let you know that I’m also experiencing some issues with Polene customer service. Like others on this list, it has taken me two attempts to get a real person to respond to me. I’ve ordered probably six times from them previously and have never had any trouble at all, so I think (hope) this is just some confusion during the pandemic. 

I ordered two bags in late April. On May 14, they sent me a DHL notice that they were about to be shipped, but then in another email said that one of the bags would be delayed. That’s fine and I eventually got that one on May 20. But there was never any follow up about the second bag. I tried contacting them by email on May 20 but just got an automated reply. The next week I emailed again and got the auto reply but then a person, who basically said I should get it next week. Fingers crossed! I’ll let you guys know if I ever get it. It’s a Nano Un in blue...


----------



## samfalstaff

Etincelle said:


> I have the monochrome in black and the trio in burgundy. I definitely think the black is the best option for day to night, I love mine so much I decided to sell my burgundy one because I’m just not reaching for it anymore.





kombucha said:


> I have the grey and LOVE the color. I have a lot of other black bags, but the black one looks amazing as well!



Thanks for the information. I also have the Un in burgundy croc so perhaps the black monochrome would be the best option. The grey looks lovely, but I can't seem to get a feel of what the color would be. Some say taupe-y grey while others say light grey. If I get the black, then I know it will be, well, black.


----------



## samfalstaff

Biogirl1 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I’m also experiencing some issues with Polene customer service. Like others on this list, it has taken me two attempts to get a real person to respond to me. I’ve ordered probably six times from them previously and have never had any trouble at all, so I think (hope) this is just some confusion during the pandemic.
> 
> I ordered two bags in late April. On May 14, they sent me a DHL notice that they were about to be shipped, but then in another email said that one of the bags would be delayed. That’s fine and I eventually got that one on May 20. But there was never any follow up about the second bag. I tried contacting them by email on May 20 but just got an automated reply. The next week I emailed again and got the auto reply but then a person, who basically said I should get it next week. Fingers crossed! I’ll let you guys know if I ever get it. It’s a Nano Un in blue...


Oh, that does not sound good. Hopefully it will all work out for you!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LaFrenchLady said:


> Could you please confirm to me this is the grey and not the "craie" ? I looooove your bag. It looks amazing.


Thank you so much!  it is the grey!  It's the Numero Un in "Monochrome Grey".  Apparently they use a different grey on that particular bag than some of the other variations.  Can definitely confirm it is much more taupe-y than cool grey; really noticed it the other day when carrying it in my car in the sunlight.  But I still love the color!


----------



## Lovesushiii

samfalstaff said:


> Do some of you who own the Un mini in black find it easier to go from day to night? I would think the color black would lend itself more easily to that kind of transition. I've been debating between black, burgundy, and grey for awhile now and no one color appears to be winning. All three are gorgeous, but I can't justify buying all 3. Not to mention the duty fees that would result. (I'm in the US.) I just received my customized longer strap for the un mini. Now I need the bag!



Hi! For your customized strap, were you able to find a way to make it more comfortable? I have the un mini (It’s so beautiful) but it does get heavy rather quickly and I’ve been trying to find a way to make it more comfortable! Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## samfalstaff

Gphammy said:


> Hi! For your customized strap, were you able to find a way to make it more comfortable? I have the un mini (It’s so beautiful) but it does get heavy rather quickly and I’ve been trying to find a way to make it more comfortable! Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I haven't gotten the bag yet so don't know yet if it will be more comfortable. It is the same style of chain as provided by Polene so I don't think there will be much difference in comfort. I do know that the tpf poster who originally customized her strap was able to customize a half chain/half leather strap from mauto. I'm assuming it was for comfort as the leather part probably hit her on her shoulder. Let me see if I can find her original post...https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/page-88#post-33742596
Post #1320 by anneclaire127

As an aside, I had great customer service from mautto if you chose to go that route. Good luck!


----------



## Lovesushiii

samfalstaff said:


> I haven't gotten the bag yet so don't know yet if it will be more comfortable. It is the same style of chain as provided by Polene so I don't think there will be much difference in comfort. I do know that the tpf poster who originally customized her strap was able to customize a half chain/half leather strap from mauto. I'm assuming it was for comfort as the leather part probably hit her on her shoulder. Let me see if I can find her original post...https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/page-88#post-33742596
> Post #1320 by anneclaire127
> 
> As an aside, I had great customer service from mautto if you chose to go that route. Good luck!




Thank you so much! I’ll definitely check that site out! Let us know what you think when you get your new beauty!


----------



## surveywt

MahoganyQT said:


> I think you will be very happy with your new bag. My all pebbled leather bag is gorgeous. The craftsmanship is amazing, especially for the price. Please post pics when you receive it.


Polène came through with the exchange! I got the numero un in monochrome gris since it was closest to the beige color I wanted from the trio sable. Love it!


----------



## samfalstaff

surveywt said:


> Polène came through with the exchange! I got the numero un in monochrome gris since it was closest to the beige color I wanted from the trio sable. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4748316


Gorgeous!


----------



## MahoganyQT

surveywt said:


> Polène came through with the exchange! I got the numero un in monochrome gris since it was closest to the beige color I wanted from the trio sable. Love
> View attachment 4748316



Wow! I love the color!


----------



## Biogirl1

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that does not sound good. Hopefully it will all work out for you!


I finally received my blue Nano Un two days ago! Yay! It’s gorgeous and the perfect neutral.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

A little rant....

My burgundy No.1 had some issues with the edge coating when it arrived, i cleaned it up a bit and went on with life, it was so beautiful that I didn't want it exchanged.

But the edge coating continued to peel and finally it chipped on an inner portion. Not cool. I had taken photos from the start so I contacted Polene and showed them the time-stamped photos. They agreed to repair it a their cost. Off it went to them. After a few weeks they confirmed that they had received it at their workshop but there would be a delay in the repair and return shipping due to COVID. No problem, I would have been fine if they took a whole year or whenever the vaccine came. This was in April

Then lo and behold, a week or so ago, my local postal service contacted me saying that the parcel was being returned, with a return charge that I had to pay. I checked the tracking history (I had stopped tracking once they confirmed it was in their workshop), and apparently it sat in the customs / postal dept in Spain for 2 weeks and no one bothered picking it up (or perhaps couldn't, fine, but they could communicate with the customs, no? They had the tracking number, the shipping had been arranged by them, so they had every scrap of info that I did)

I understand the limitations due to covid, but idk why had to tell me that they had received it when they didn't?! They could have just told the customs to hold on until lockdown was over or at least alerted me.

Anyway, a chargeback process is underway but I don't have high hopes for it given the length of time that has elapsed since purchase.


----------



## abagslife

Hi All- I haven’t been able to read through everything so forgive me if this is repetitive? I just ordered a black pebbled leather nano, and I’m super excited. I was think of switching out the straps for fun since I have a fendi strap you and valentino guitar strap. Does anyone have picture of their bag with other straps and how does it sit on you differently/better/poorly vs. the original strap? Thanks!!!


----------



## the_baglover

Thinking of getting the no.1 in full burgundy colour. The hue looks so rich


----------



## samfalstaff

the_baglover said:


> Thinking of getting the no.1 in full burgundy colour. The hue looks so rich


You will love it! I have it in the mock croc burgundy and it is like a work of art!


----------



## kej4hj

Have any Aussies ordered a bag from them and had to pay customs when it arrived? Thinking of ordering a bag but was a little confused regarding import duties.. TIA!


----------



## Goddessa

Received this Beauty Today. I sold my LV MyLockme in black and much Money is left. I like the polene much more than the LV MyLockme


----------



## Kfka_btsea

the_baglover said:


> Thinking of getting the no.1 in full burgundy colour. The hue looks so rich



I have this, the colouris very pretty in natural lighting, it's almost jewel tone (to me at least). I think it pairs well with most colours too. Was torn between the suede flap and this but I like this more. However I am having problems with them atm regarding their quality and communication.


----------



## inverved

kej4hj said:


> Have any Aussies ordered a bag from them and had to pay customs when it arrived? Thinking of ordering a bag but was a little confused regarding import duties.. TIA!



Hello! I ordered my Numero Un in early December and there were no import taxes needing to be paid. It was delivered via DHL and took 4-5 business days, from memory, which is really good timeframe for a parcel to be delivered from Spain to Australia. Although, processing times may be slightly delayed nowadays...


----------



## Passerine123

Kfka_btsea said:


> I have this, the colouris very pretty in natural lighting, it's almost jewel tone (to me at least). I think it pairs well with most colours too. Was torn between the suede flap and this but I like this more. However I am having problems with them atm regarding their quality and communication.


I definitely prefer the croc flap to the suede one. When I bought my Trio Vert Numero Un, the croc flap wasn't yet an option for that color. I would have chosen that if it had been available. My next one (black trio or navy) will have the croc flap.

Sorry you are having quality problems. I have not had any problems with my bags but they have missed the mark on the business side of their operations. When I bought my first bag in December 2018 with a specific Paris in-store pickup date, they included their street address with the receipt and pick-up date confirmation. We took a *long* walk to the store, only to find _they had moved days earlier_, with just a small handwritten note on the door telling people to find them at their new (and still current) location. *Another long walk* and when we got there, the store was closed! (it was well before their listed closing time). When we got back to our apartment I wrote a detailed, grumpy email. To be fair, they did apologize profusely and gave us two pouches to make up for the kerfuffle.

Seems like they might have too many "creatives" in their company and need a good business manager to get and keep them on track with the production and operational side.


----------



## samfalstaff

Passerine123 said:


> I definitely prefer the croc flap to the suede one. When I bought my Trio Vert Numero Un, the croc flap wasn't yet an option for that color. I would have chosen that if it had been available. My next one (black trio or navy) will have the croc flap.
> 
> Sorry you are having quality problems. I have not had any problems with my bags but they have missed the mark on the business side of their operations. When I bought my first bag in December 2018 with a specific Paris in-store pickup date, they included their street address with the receipt and pick-up date confirmation. We took a *long* walk to the store, only to find _they had moved days earlier_, with just a small handwritten note on the door telling people to find them at their new (and still current) location. *Another long walk* and when we got there, the store was closed! (it was well before their listed closing time). When we got back to our apartment I wrote a detailed, grumpy email. To be fair, they did apologize profusely and gave us two pouches to make up for the kerfuffle.
> 
> Seems like they might have too many "creatives" in their company and need a good business manager to get and keep them on track with the production and operational side.


I think Polene has the best mock croc. I would love to get the Numero Un in green with the croc flap, but I can't justify another bag right now. (I'm on a D&B, Coach, and Rebecca Minkoff kick right now and my wallet has paid the price.) I also have the Numero Un in burgundy. I've said it so many times, but if Polene decides to release the Numero Un mini with the croc flap, I will buy one in each color.

You got to visit the boutique! How lucky! Even though you encountered some trouble...


----------



## Passerine123

samfalstaff said:


> You got to visit the boutique! How lucky! Even though you encountered some trouble...


Although we got annoyed with trekking around, we were still in Paris  and the old Polene location was on a beautiful but semi-hidden little street that looked like a movie set. https://www.parisladouce.com/2015/05/paris-cour-damoye-lesprit-du-faubourg.html


----------



## naakka

Does anyone here own a sept and un mini (or has tried both)? And could help me out. I looooove this brand and I loove the products and I really need a bag. But choosing which one damn its difficult. I do not own many bags but buy a perfect one and use it forever. I am figuring out between the sept in smooth leather in gray and un mini in grained grey leather. They both look beautiful. 
I am looking for something to use everyday but will also transfer easily to evening. I like small bags and carry only essentials. I really like the sept one from design but something about the strap is not to my liking, also I am thinking it might be too big. The un mini seems pretty perfect but I've hear some people saying it being heavy and the chain strap uncomfortable. What do you guys think?


----------



## 2nainz

LaFrenchLady said:


> Are you still interested in pics ? I have the Un but not in Nano.


I ended up getting the black grain numero uno mini! I love it, but haven't used it yet!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

2nainz said:


> I ended up getting the black grain numero uno mini! I love it, but haven't used it yet!!!


Oooh, please post some pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## ilovemydog

I noticed they finally removed the number two from their website. I wish I picked up the tan one when I had the chance


----------



## Biogirl1

naakka said:


> Does anyone here own a sept and un mini (or has tried both)? And could help me out. I looooove this brand and I loove the products and I really need a bag. But choosing which one damn its difficult. I do not own many bags but buy a perfect one and use it forever. I am figuring out between the sept in smooth leather in gray and un mini in grained grey leather. They both look beautiful.
> I am looking for something to use everyday but will also transfer easily to evening. I like small bags and carry only essentials. I really like the sept one from design but something about the strap is not to my liking, also I am thinking it might be too big. The un mini seems pretty perfect but I've hear some people saying it being heavy and the chain strap uncomfortable. What do you guys think?


I don’t have the sept, but I have two minis, one in green and one in tan. The metal strap is beautiful but very heavy. I have worked with Mautto to create custom straps that include a piece of leather along the shoulder and bits of gold chain to attach the leather to the bag. The new straps are sooo much lighter and I find myself using the minis much more often!


----------



## the_baglover

My bag arrived. Beautiful colour. A true burgundy hue.


----------



## kombucha

naakka said:


> Does anyone here own a sept and un mini (or has tried both)? And could help me out. I looooove this brand and I loove the products and I really need a bag. But choosing which one damn its difficult. I do not own many bags but buy a perfect one and use it forever. I am figuring out between the sept in smooth leather in gray and un mini in grained grey leather. They both look beautiful.
> I am looking for something to use everyday but will also transfer easily to evening. I like small bags and carry only essentials. I really like the sept one from design but something about the strap is not to my liking, also I am thinking it might be too big. The un mini seems pretty perfect but I've hear some people saying it being heavy and the chain strap uncomfortable. What do you guys think?



I don’t have a sept, but I have the mini in grey which I’ve used a few times. I really like it! It’s a beautiful bag. The chain isn’t too heavy for me, but I don’t load my bags     . I usually carry a cardholder, phone, hand sanitizer, sunglasses , and a small pouch for cosmetics.


----------



## paramol

hrmne said:


> hi! i was wondering if anyone from *canada* has purchased from Polene and if you needed to pay duties/customs at delivery! thanks in advance!



If you order anything that ships via a private courier (like DHL, UPS, FedEx) and the declared amount is greater than $20 CAD (yeah it sucks..... that’s literally almost everything....) then yes, you will have to pay customs charges and courier fees to receive your delivery. If the courier is a national postal service that hands off the packages to Canada Post, it’s a toss-up as to whether or not you will get dinged. So, if you’re planning to buy a Polene, best to plan to expect to pay the charges (approximately 9% plus your provincial tax rate of the declared value converted to CAD plus the courier’s handling fees).

General info for my fellow Canadians looking to buy. I’m eyeing the numero sept for my mother


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Passerine123 said:


> I definitely prefer the croc flap to the suede one. When I bought my Trio Vert Numero Un, the croc flap wasn't yet an option for that color. I would have chosen that if it had been available. My next one (black trio or navy) will have the croc flap.
> 
> Sorry you are having quality problems. I have not had any problems with my bags but they have missed the mark on the business side of their operations. When I bought my first bag in December 2018 with a specific Paris in-store pickup date, they included their street address with the receipt and pick-up date confirmation. We took a *long* walk to the store, only to find _they had moved days earlier_, with just a small handwritten note on the door telling people to find them at their new (and still current) location. *Another long walk* and when we got there, the store was closed! (it was well before their listed closing time). When we got back to our apartment I wrote a detailed, grumpy email. To be fair, they did apologize profusely and gave us two pouches to make up for the kerfuffle.
> 
> Seems like they might have too many "creatives" in their company and need a good business manager to get and keep them on track with the production and operational side.



Ah yes, I think I remember asking you to post a picture of it as I couldn't decide then, and you very kindly did 
Still think your trio vert is gorgeous!

I think you are right on the business operations side - they did identify the edge coating peeling as not supposed to happen, so they seem to know what they are doing on the manufacturing side - but the business operations are a little bit haphazard. It must have been awful to do long walks TWICE and still not get a highly anticipated order... would have been extremely grumpy too

I will post an update my situation with them as well, I'm trying to and want to be fair to them - it's great that a company such as theirs providing original, well designed, and well priced leather bags can challenge the hegemony of the luxury groups, I just wish they got their act together re operations.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Kfka_btsea said:


> A little rant....
> 
> My burgundy No.1 had some issues with the edge coating when it arrived, i cleaned it up a bit and went on with life, it was so beautiful that I didn't want it exchanged.
> 
> But the edge coating continued to peel and finally it chipped on an inner portion. Not cool. I had taken photos from the start so I contacted Polene and showed them the time-stamped photos. They agreed to repair it a their cost. Off it went to them. After a few weeks they confirmed that they had received it at their workshop but there would be a delay in the repair and return shipping due to COVID. No problem, I would have been fine if they took a whole year or whenever the vaccine came. This was in April
> 
> Then lo and behold, a week or so ago, my local postal service contacted me saying that the parcel was being returned, with a return charge that I had to pay. I checked the tracking history (I had stopped tracking once they confirmed it was in their workshop), and apparently it sat in the customs / postal dept in Spain for 2 weeks and no one bothered picking it up (or perhaps couldn't, fine, but they could communicate with the customs, no? They had the tracking number, the shipping had been arranged by them, so they had every scrap of info that I did)
> 
> I understand the limitations due to covid, but idk why had to tell me that they had received it when they didn't?! They could have just told the customs to hold on until lockdown was over or at least alerted me.
> 
> Anyway, a chargeback process is underway but I don't have high hopes for it given the length of time that has elapsed since purchase.



An update:

Polene finally did reply weeks later and stated that there was a mistake (that tbf wasn't entirely their fault); they had told me to bring it to the local post office, and at there, the staff told me that they weren't going to take my customs papers as they weren't needed. The necessity of the customs papers hadn't been explained to me by Polene either.

Turns out, they are actually needed. So this time I sent it off again, with the customs papers taped securely in a clear plastic envelope on the side, hopefully it gets to them.

They also offered to compensate me for the cost of the return shipping, but till date, no one has replied... I think the primary issue they have is with getting their business operations together. Ie. the first time their courier didn't show. The second time, they arranged for a courier without telling me, who came _after_ I had already sent the bag off at the post office as I thought we had agreed on email...

If they do compensate me for the above I will drop the chargeback case as a measure of good faith while waiting for them to fix my back, but currently, they have not replied...


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

Anyone with a red


MahoganyQT said:


> I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728404
> 
> classy.


The bag is gorgeous. Do you mind doing a mod shot with the bag on? 
Or anyone mind if they have a red Polene numero un mini?

I am eyeing to red one, but not sure if it may be too big for my body frame. It is either the Polene or Valentino mini rockstud handbag.


----------



## kombucha

ilovemydog said:


> I noticed they finally removed the number two from their website. I wish I picked up the tan one when I had the chance



I had emailed them before they removed it from their website. They had sent this to me on May 13, 2020:

"We are glad to inform that our Number Two - Edition Monochrome Black will indeed be restocked soon. However, we are sorry but we do not have a date regarding its come back yet. "

I don't know if this is still true, but perhaps they are producing it soon!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Bookie2020 said:


> Anyone with a red
> 
> The bag is gorgeous. Do you mind doing a mod shot with the bag on?
> Or anyone mind if they have a red Polene numero un mini?
> 
> I am eyeing to red one, but not sure if it may be too big for my body frame. It is either the Polene or Valentino mini rockstud handbag.



Here you go. I’m 5’3”


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

MahoganyQT said:


> Here you go. I’m 5’3”
> 
> View attachment 4776580


Stunning! Love how your bag matches your phone case.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Bookie2020 said:


> Stunning! Love how your bag matches your phone case.


Thanks! I just noticed that when took the picture.


----------



## sundreamer

I just picked up the numero un in green crocodile in Paris. The quality of the leather is amazing. I haven't had it long, but I already love it more than some of my LV bags. I think the green will be easy to pair with a lot of outfits. I also picked up a LV bandeau to go with it.


----------



## JenJBS

sundreamer said:


> I just picked up the numero un in green crocodile in Paris. The quality of the leather is amazing. I haven't had it long, but I already love it more than some of my LV bags. I think the green will be easy to pair with a lot of outfits. I also picked up a LV bandeau to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779545



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!    That twilly is perfect for it!


----------



## samfalstaff

sundreamer said:


> I just picked up the numero un in green crocodile in Paris. The quality of the leather is amazing. I haven't had it long, but I already love it more than some of my LV bags. I think the green will be easy to pair with a lot of outfits. I also picked up a LV bandeau to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779545


I gasped when I saw this. It's so beautiful. I want this exact bag, but I have the same one in the burgundy and can't justify two of them. Congratulations!


----------



## hrmne

-for canadian/ overseas shoppers-

Has anyone tried to order from Polene's Euro site? The exchange for euro to cad is a lot better than USD to CAD so I was thinking to order off the euro site instead of the US one. I was wondering about the process & duties if anyone has experience ordering and can provide some pointers, I would be grateful!


----------



## Etincelle

Just saw the new Numero Huit on their Instagram. What does everyone think?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Carrieshaver said:


> Prince Heartbreak Monogram Jokes Bag





Etincelle said:


> Just saw the new Numero Huit on their Instagram. What does everyone think?
> View attachment 4789568


I like it, another simple, yet unique shape from Polene.


----------



## Therealkimg

Etincelle said:


> Just saw the new Numero Huit on their Instagram. What does everyone think?
> View attachment 4789568


I like it. I think it would be whimsical and beautiful in a blush color. It’s basically the Neo Noe with pleats. I wonder how the pleats will hold up over time and how much they affect the capacity of the bag.


----------



## girliegirl

hrmne said:


> -for canadian/ overseas shoppers-
> 
> Has anyone tried to order from Polene's Euro site? The exchange for euro to cad is a lot better than USD to CAD so I was thinking to order off the euro site instead of the US one. I was wondering about the process & duties if anyone has experience ordering and can provide some pointers, I would be grateful!


Bumping this up as I’m curious too!


----------



## crushin2

They also added a Numero Un Mini Backpack in 5 colors, and I’m tempted to buy one


----------



## lyxxx035

crushin2 said:


> They also added a Numero Un Mini Backpack in 5 colors, and I’m tempted to buy one


It’s interesting how they decided to go with a leather tab on the Mini backpack vs the gold plated one. This backpack looks like a good option for those that were concerned with the chain strap!


----------



## lyxxx035

There’s also a new nude color in the Numero Huit and Numero Un Nano, I’d be curious to see what the color looks like not in their promo photos as it skews more pink.


----------



## handbag.gal

I've been eyeing the numero un nano for a while. Such a cute feminine bag. Glad that they came out with new colours, but I wished they had come out with a more colorful option instead of just more neutrals.


----------



## Retroflowers

Just picked up the Numero Un Sept Mini in textured chalk, super excited! It’s on preorder so it won’t be shipping till July 31st, but I’ll make sure to update this thread!

decided to pick up a second Polene after how pleased I was with my first one (Numero Un Mini in grey)!


----------



## Retroflowers

Etincelle said:


> Just saw the new Numero Huit on their Instagram. What does everyone think?
> View attachment 4789568



Pretty cute!! I love how Polene makes elegant bags (think along old Céline or bottega) but without the exorbitant price points.


----------



## mmdc

Hi everyone,

I‘m looking into buying a Polene Numero Un but can‘t decide on which color to take! I‘m considering getting Trio Camel, Trio Gray, Trio Sand or Trio Black Crocodile.... Does anyone have mod shots of these colors? It would be much appreciated as I just cannot decide which one to get! My plan is for it to be an everyday/university bag. I have a Celine belt in taupe (somewhat similar to sand) and will be purchasing a louis Vuitton graceful in monogram next (which negates buying the trio camel?)....

As I said, any help is appreciated! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Specialk22

I just picked up the Numero Huit Mini in nude to join my little Polene family. Will post photos when it arrives! Numero Sept is next on my list when I decide on a color. Torn between blue and burgundy to round out my collection, or tried and true black.


----------



## lyxxx035

Specialk22 said:


> I just picked up the Numero Huit Mini in nude to join my little Polene family. Will post photos when it arrives! Numero Sept is next on my list when I decide on a color. Torn between blue and burgundy to round out my collection, or tried and true black.


Yes please post lots of photos! I'm super interested to see what this nude color looks like in natural light.


----------



## a.little.luxe

The Numero Un Mini now comes as a backpack! I'm so excited for this. I always thought the shape was more fitting as a backpack than a crossbody. You can still wear this version as a crossbody, or as a shoulder bag with the straps doubled.


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

I have two Polene bags already the Deux in black and the Uno the black croc color way. I just saw the new bucket bag in camel (regular sized) and I am obsessed. I don't have a bag this color nor have I ever owned a bucket bag. I've never seen one I liked until now. I would love to see irl pics before I make the purchase. Anyone who has purchased this bag please post pics.


----------



## yellow_tulip

christined123 said:


> The Numero Un Mini now comes as a backpack! I'm so excited for this. I always thought the shape was more fitting as a backpack than a crossbody. You can still wear this version as a crossbody, or as a shoulder bag with the straps doubled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792242
> View attachment 4792244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792248


Loving the look of this!


----------



## TotinScience

christined123 said:


> The Numero Un Mini now comes as a backpack! I'm so excited for this. I always thought the shape was more fitting as a backpack than a crossbody. You can still wear this version as a crossbody, or as a shoulder bag with the straps doubled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792242
> View attachment 4792244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792248


FINALLY! This might just be my Polene bag! I can't stand chain straps, and it seems like there were some changes in leather choice in the nano vs regular and mini. The price point for this option with a leather strap suggests it should be in their amazing full grain leather, I hope!


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

Ok so... I first saw this bag in camel and was pretty set on that color and then I saw the black and now I can't decide. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I don't have a camel bag or any "brown" bags so this bag in camel really caught my eye. I do have bag in the color sand by Want Les Essentiels, the Maxi Valencia satchel which is my go to bag when I need a bag that isn't black. I am not sure which color to choose now and both is not an option... any advice?


----------



## kombucha

I have the numero uno mini in grey and I adore it! I really like the chain and metal hardware. But now I’m seeing the backpack and it looks so cute and practical for travel. I wish it did come with gold hardware because then I can simply replace my uno mini with the backpack...it probably is unnecessary to own two bags in the same style...the dimensions are even the same!

if anyone buys the backpack, would love to understand how comfortable the straps are after wearing it all day!


----------



## TotinScience

kombucha said:


> I have the numero uno mini in grey and I adore it! I really like the chain and metal hardware. But now I’m seeing the backpack and it looks so cute and practical for travel. I wish it did come with gold hardware because then I can simply replace my uno mini with the backpack...it probably is unnecessary to own two bags in the same style...the dimensions are even the same!
> 
> if anyone buys the backpack, would love to understand how comfortable the straps are after wearing it all day!


I think the feet are still gold so technically gold hardware? I wish the front clasp was still gold though, it does look very cute with grey.


----------



## sesilt

Norma Jeane Monroe said:


> View attachment 4793361
> 
> 
> Ok so... I first saw this bag in camel and was pretty set on that color and then I saw the black and now I can't decide. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I don't have a camel bag or any "brown" bags so this bag in camel really caught my eye. I do have bag in the color sand by Want Les Essentiels, the Maxi Valencia satchel which is my go to bag when I need a bag that isn't black. I am not sure which color to choose now and both is not an option... any advice?


I wanted the Camel initially but the contrast stitching threw me off. Polene is a minimalist, modern brand and I didn't like the contrast stitching at all, which happens to appear on most of their "camel" bags.


----------



## sesilt

*Pricing on Polene Handbags + duties costs (€ vs. USD)*

I just bought my second Polene bag on their European page because someone here mentioned the conversion was cheaper. I live in Canada.

Not only was the price cheaper because of conversion, but my duties cost way less! Might be a fluke, but maybe not.

No 8 - listed for 290 €, paid $493.65 CAD after conversion, charged $77 CAD for duties = ~$571 CAD 
No 7 - listed for $390 USD = $525 CAD currently, charged $144 CAD for duties = ~$669 CAD 
Meanwhile, the No 8 is only $40 USD more expensive than the No 7 style I bought previously!


----------



## Specialk22

She is here! Today I received my new numero huit mini in nude. It definitely has a lot of blush pink undertones. I think the most accurate color is in the picture next to my numero un mini and nano. 

For mod shot reference, I am 5'2" and 130 lbs. The strap is on the middle setting. I am glad I went with the mini because I think the full size would stick out too far crossbody for my comfort. That's  why my Neo Noe is a shoulder bag only for me (plus the too long strap).

It is fairly easy to get into, at least as easy as any other bucket bag. I will say I believe it has slightly less capacity than  my nano because of the shape. So far, I tossed in a mini pochette, small zip wallet, cles, phone and card case with no problem. I can do more on what fits if people are interested after the kids go to bed.


----------



## JenJBS

Specialk22 said:


> She is here! Today I received my new numero huit mini in nude. It definitely has a lot of blush pink undertones. I think the most accurate color is in the picture next to my numero un mini and nano.
> 
> For mod shot reference, I am 5'2" and 130 lbs. The strap is on the middle setting. I am glad I went with the mini because I think the full size would stick out too far crossbody for my comfort. That's  why my Neo Noe is a shoulder bag only for me (plus the too long strap).
> 
> It is fairly easy to get into, at least as easy as any other bucket bag. I will say I believe it has slightly less capacity than  my nano because of the shape. So far, I tossed in a mini pochette, small zip wallet, cles, phone and card case with no problem. I can do more on what fits if people are interested after the kids go to bed.
> 
> View attachment 4795638
> View attachment 4795639
> View attachment 4795640
> View attachment 4795641
> View attachment 4795642



Congratulations on your new beauty!    Thank you for the helpful review!


----------



## Specialk22

One other note, the huit mini has a suede lining. Not sure if this is true for any of their other bags. The other two I own are a textile lining.


----------



## reginaPhalange

christined123 said:


> The Numero Un Mini now comes as a backpack! I'm so excited for this. I always thought the shape was more fitting as a backpack than a crossbody. You can still wear this version as a crossbody, or as a shoulder bag with the straps doubled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792242
> View attachment 4792244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792248


I’m obsessed with this as a backpack, I’d mentioned it months ago here that I wished it were an option: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/page-57#post-33421823. Now if they’d do this to the larger one I’d pull the trigger super quick.

Has anyone ordered it? If so, I can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## lyxxx035

Specialk22 said:


> She is here! Today I received my new numero huit mini in nude. It definitely has a lot of blush pink undertones. I think the most accurate color is in the picture next to my numero un mini and nano.
> 
> For mod shot reference, I am 5'2" and 130 lbs. The strap is on the middle setting. I am glad I went with the mini because I think the full size would stick out too far crossbody for my comfort. That's  why my Neo Noe is a shoulder bag only for me (plus the too long strap).
> 
> It is fairly easy to get into, at least as easy as any other bucket bag. I will say I believe it has slightly less capacity than  my nano because of the shape. So far, I tossed in a mini pochette, small zip wallet, cles, phone and card case with no problem. I can do more on what fits if people are interested after the kids go to bed.
> 
> View attachment 4795638
> View attachment 4795639
> View attachment 4795640
> View attachment 4795641
> View attachment 4795642


Wow it’s beautiful! And interesting that it’s more blush than nude. Do you think it skews more pink than beige/nude/neutral? Does it have any interior pockets? If you have time, would love to see some photos of the inside with your items in it. I have a Numero Un Mini, Numero Deux and two Numero Un’s so I’m debating between the Numero Huit regular or mini.


----------



## Sarah03

reginaPhalange said:


> I’m obsessed with this as a backpack, I’d mentioned it months ago here that I wished it were an option: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/page-57#post-33421823. Now if they’d do this to the larger one I’d pull the trigger super quick.
> 
> Has anyone ordered it? If so, I can’t wait to see pictures!


I’m anxiously awaiting a review, too! I love that the bag is convertible. The straps look more comfortable than the chains on the un mini.


----------



## Specialk22

Sure, here you go. It's hard to photograph the interior due to the opening. This is what I will likely regularly carry in it, plus the phone I took the picture with. While a small wallet did fit, it felt overstuffed and harder to get things out. I would definitely say the color is a neutral but does read more as a blush nudey pink to me than a true beige. It reminds me of ballet slippers. There are no interior pockets, just one open compartment lined with suede and stamped "Polene" and "Made in Spain" in the center.


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

Etincelle said:


> Just saw the new Numero Huit on their Instagram. What does everyone think?
> View attachment 4789568


It is a very beautiful bag. I've never owned a bucket bag... never saw one that I like until now. I just can't decide on a color... this camel one or the black. My two other Polene bags are in black. It's a safe choice yet still debating.


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

sesilt said:


> I wanted the Camel initially but the contrast stitching threw me off. Polene is a minimalist, modern brand and I didn't like the contrast stitching at all, which happens to appear on most of their "camel" bags.


I didn't notice that until now. Thanks for pointing that out. You've really help me make my decision. I am not a fan of contrast stitching either.


----------



## sesilt

My numero huit in grey is here! This is the regular size. I actually like the mini size as well but I wanted it to be more practical for everyday use.

The colour is TO DIE for. I think it’s more beautiful in real life than on the photos online. It’s a beige/grey/oyster colour- kind of non descript neutral that would go with everything.

I haven’t been wearing bags aside from fanny packs lately with quarantine and all but I’m really looking forward to taking this one out!


----------



## EALV13

Hi everyone!  

Debating between the numero un nano in camel and the mini in camel also ☺️ I really don't carry alot with me, card holder key pouch and mini pochette maybe. My only concern is that I'm 5'8 and worried that these might look a bit short on me. Would anyone have any reviews of either or mod shots? Also seeing the gorgeous photos of the numero huit I might have to consider this also.

Thank you so much! ☺️


----------



## samfalstaff

EALV13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Debating between the numero un nano in camel and the mini in camel also ☺ I really don't carry alot with me, card holder key pouch and mini pochette maybe. My only concern is that I'm 5'8 and worried that these might look a bit short on me. Would anyone have any reviews of either or mod shots? Also seeing the gorgeous photos of the numero huit I might have to consider this also.
> 
> Thank you so much! ☺


There are others including myself who have posted on this thread with the same concern about the mini. Mautto.com will make a customized chain for you that looks similar to but longer than the polene chain. Mautto will even incorporate a leather shoulder bit for easier wear. If you search this thread for "mautto", you'll find the member's post about the customized chain.


----------



## chrissiewong

Hi everyone! I am recently very attracted to the numero un nano but I am worried about the smooth leather may get scratched quite easily. I would really want to know how durable the leather is! Thanks!


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

sesilt said:


> View attachment 4797585
> 
> My numero huit in grey is here! This is the regular size. I actually like the mini size as well but I wanted it to be more practical for everyday use.
> 
> The colour is TO DIE for. I think it’s more beautiful in real life than on the photos online. It’s a beige/grey/oyster colour- kind of non descript neutral that would go with everything.
> 
> I haven’t been wearing bags aside from fanny packs lately with quarantine and all but I’m really looking forward to taking this one out!



Beautiful bag and color! I haven't made my purchase yet. I just bought the Cafune Stance, so now I am debating buying another bag.


----------



## giantswing

Perhaps you are all better prepared than I but I took my Polene out for the first time. (To a doctors procedure and lunch, bu given the situation it's been sitting in a box for a couple months but I needed a bigger bag than usual this time.) There was one of those little red bugs on it and I used a tissue to wipe it away, and it left an red orange smear on the grey leather! The smear was much bigger than the bug, of course. Tried water and a wet tissue and hand sanitizer but that lifted the color and pushed the stain into the grain. I was so annoyed - first outing! Managed to get it out at home w soap and a wash cloth and buffed out the discoloration with Honey Leather, but really I should have treated the whole thing with HL before taking it out at all. Maybe that would have made it less porous.


----------



## chrissiewong

giantswing said:


> Perhaps you are all better prepared than I but I took my Polene out for the first time. (To a doctors procedure and lunch, bu given the situation it's been sitting in a box for a couple months but I needed a bigger bag than usual this time.) There was one of those little red bugs on it and I used a tissue to wipe it away, and it left an red orange smear on the grey leather! The smear was much bigger than the bug, of course. Tried water and a wet tissue and hand sanitizer but that lifted the color and pushed the stain into the grain. I was so annoyed - first outing! Managed to get it out at home w soap and a wash cloth and buffed out the discoloration with Honey Leather, but really I should have treated the whole thing with HL before taking it out at all. Maybe that would have made it less porous.


That’s a horror story! It’s lucky you can finally get rid of the smear. May I ask how those little red bugs got onto the bag? I am planning to get a polene bag but I live in somewhere really humid...may need to have second thoughts about this bag...


----------



## Fally420

I'm eyeing the numero Un, but I hesitate because of the closure. Is the bag easy to open and close? Is it a hassle to get in and out of the bag?


----------



## giantswing

chrissiewong said:


> That’s a horror story! It’s lucky you can finally get rid of the smear. May I ask how those little red bugs got onto the bag? I am planning to get a polene bag but I live in somewhere really humid...may need to have second thoughts about this bag...


I was outside, in a city. Just one bug; could happen anywhere. It wasn't a big infestation or anything. Don't use that as a deal breaker.


----------



## giantswing

Fally420 said:


> I'm eyeing the numero Un, but I hesitate because of the closure. Is the bag easy to open and close? Is it a hassle to get in and out of the bag?


Easy to get things in and out of, I do unsnap the front two though and it doesn't affect the shape. The closure isn't perfect - I do wish the snap was on the underside of the half moon or that the half moon was on the flap w a magnetic closure. But over all it is fine - I do love the bag.


----------



## corpuscallosum

Specialk22 said:


> She is here! Today I received my new numero huit mini in nude. It definitely has a lot of blush pink undertones. I think the most accurate color is in the picture next to my numero un mini and nano.
> 
> For mod shot reference, I am 5'2" and 130 lbs. The strap is on the middle setting. I am glad I went with the mini because I think the full size would stick out too far crossbody for my comfort. That's  why my Neo Noe is a shoulder bag only for me (plus the too long strap).
> 
> It is fairly easy to get into, at least as easy as any other bucket bag. I will say I believe it has slightly less capacity than  my nano because of the shape. So far, I tossed in a mini pochette, small zip wallet, cles, phone and card case with no problem. I can do more on what fits if people are interested after the kids go to bed.
> 
> View attachment 4795638
> View attachment 4795639
> View attachment 4795640
> View attachment 4795641
> View attachment 4795642



Thanks so much for the mod shots!! I'm 5'0" and have been considering this mini huit in gray or blush vs the nano in camel for a summer weekend bag--for mostly shoulder or cross-body wear because I am an idiot who would forget my bag if it wasn't perpetually attached to me.  It's so helpful to see how they look on someone closer to my height!

Both are adorable, but I've never had a bucket bag or a bag with a drawstring closure before; so I'm not at it would be like to use.

On the other hand, I'm not sure I'll love the leather choices on the nano; I've heard heard that the smooth version wrinkles at the pleats and may be prone to scratches, and that some people are not fond of the textured version.

Could I please ask for your perspective on how they compare? I'd especially love to know about the feel/durability of the leather, weight and functionality. How easy are they to get in and out of (see comment above about being an idiot)? I do have a black mini for reference--I love the look but find it uncomfortable to wear due to the weight and the too-long-for-me chain.

Edit: I am an idiot and forgot to reference the post I was replying to. Fixed it!


----------



## corpuscallosum

sesilt said:


> View attachment 4797585
> 
> My numero huit in grey is here! This is the regular size. I actually like the mini size as well but I wanted it to be more practical for everyday use.
> 
> The colour is TO DIE for. I think it’s more beautiful in real life than on the photos online. It’s a beige/grey/oyster colour- kind of non descript neutral that would go with everything.
> 
> I haven’t been wearing bags aside from fanny packs lately with quarantine and all but I’m really looking forward to taking this one out!



This is so helpful! I think it's exactly the type of subtly complex and sophisticated color I was hoping for!! I'm seriously debating between the huit mini in gray and the nano in camel. Could I please ask for your perspective on the leather? What does it feel like?


----------



## kombucha

corpuscallosum said:


> Thanks so much for the mod shots!! I'm 5'0" and have been considering this mini huit in gray or blush vs the nano in camel for a summer weekend bag--for mostly shoulder or cross-body wear because I am an idiot who would forget my bag if it wasn't perpetually attached to me.  It's so helpful to see how they look on someone closer to my height!
> 
> Both are adorable, but I've never had a bucket bag or a bag with a drawstring closure before; so I'm not at it would be like to use.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not sure I'll love the leather choices on the nano; I've heard heard that the smooth version wrinkles at the pleats and may be prone to scratches, and that some people are not fond of the textured version.
> 
> Could I please ask for your perspective on how they compare? I'd especially love to know about the feel/durability of the leather, weight and functionality. How easy are they to get in and out of (see comment above about being an idiot)? I do have a black mini for reference--I love the look but find it uncomfortable to wear due to the weight and the too-long-for-me chain.
> 
> Edit: I am an idiot and forgot to reference the post I was replying to. Fixed it!



i have the textured Nano in black. I love it! I use it as a daily bag I can throw around. I’m not sure why people aren’t fans of the texture because i find that it is so durable.

here’s a photo of my bag after 7+ months of using it regularly. There are some dents on the flap, which don’t bother me, but would mean the smooth leather would show it significantly more.


----------



## Ninja warrior

kej4hj said:


> Have any Aussies ordered a bag from them and had to pay customs when it arrived? Thinking of ordering a bag but was a little confused regarding import duties.. TIA!


I don’t think we need to pay customs tax as it is below $1000. We will have to pay GST 10% though. I just ordered one so I’ll keep you posted.i have bought items on eBay from overseas and only has to pay the GST 10%.


----------



## Ninja warrior

no_1_diva said:


> Hello! I ordered my Numero Un in early December and there were no import taxes needing to be paid. It was delivered via DHL and took 4-5 business days, from memory, which is really good timeframe for a parcel to be delivered from Spain to Australia. Although, processing times may be slightly delayed nowadays...


Did you pay any GST?


----------



## Ninja warrior

Anyone ordered to Australia recently? How long did it take? Anyone have any issues with customs clearance? Thank you


----------



## inverved

Ninja warrior said:


> Did you pay any GST?



I don't remember paying any GST.


----------



## Ninja warrior

no_1_diva said:


> I don't remember paying any GST.


Thank you


----------



## inverved

Can I ask you ladies who have multiple Numero Un's whether you use all of them or whether you just use mainly one of them?

I currently own the black croc Numero Un and have an unhealthy obsession with the navy croc Numero Un.


----------



## ozorezanitako

Retroflowers said:


> Just picked up the Numero Un Sept Mini in textured chalk, super excited! It’s on preorder so it won’t be shipping till July 31st, but I’ll make sure to update this thread!
> 
> decided to pick up a second Polene after how pleased I was with my first one (Numero Un Mini in grey)!



Hi, have you received your bag?
I'm also eye-ing the exact same bag so do let me know how you find it in person! 
Thanks


----------



## Ninja warrior

Isis23 said:


> I got my Polene Un Nano in burgundy in today's mail and would like to show it to you! To be honest I thought, it would be bigger, although I knew the measurements. It really is tiny but cute and can hold quite a lot of things. It can fit my essentials for going out for dinner, or theatre. For daily use it is much to small for me, but this was clear. It was hard to decide between the textured and the smooth leather. I took the smooth version, because it looked better on the photos, in my opinion. Now I must say, that the inside buttons that make the shape press against the flap when closed and you can see that. Maybe that would be not so obvious on the textured version. In general I have to say, that I am much more in love with the big grained Polene Numero Un. But I like the cute look and will use her in the next days, then I will see how good this purchase was! I show you also a picture of what fits inside and a comparison between the two sizes. Thanks or letting me share and I hope the info and photos are useful to somebody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628844
> View attachment 4628845
> View attachment 4628847
> View attachment 4628848


I love that colour!


----------



## Ninja warrior

Rachyrach2k said:


> Received the Numero un nano in burgundy. Definitely smaller than I thought it would be. It does manage to fit my medium LV Kirigami pouch, iPhone plus and LV key pouch with my keys attached but doubt it would fit much more. It’s not making my heart sing like I thought it would. Maybe I should’ve gone for the regular size
> 
> View attachment 4663812


I love it.


----------



## Biogirl1

Has anyone ordered or received the backpack? I’m wondering how well it actually works as a crossbody IRL.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Received mine today in the mail. I bought the Bordeaux (burgundy) and it’s well made. Worth what you pay in my opinion. Shipping was very fast to Australia (1 week) and didn’t need to pay any further taxes. I’m already looking at buying another bag from Poléne. I’m 5ft2 for reference and in the photo I have it on the longest strap.


----------



## Biogirl1

Thanks for the info and mod shot! The bag looks gorgeous and I love that the strap isn’t a chain and can still look nice crossbody!


----------



## Monaliceke

mmdc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I‘m looking into buying a Polene Numero Un but can‘t decide on which color to take! I‘m considering getting Trio Camel, Trio Gray, Trio Sand or Trio Black Crocodile.... Does anyone have mod shots of these colors? It would be much appreciated as I just cannot decide which one to get! My plan is for it to be an everyday/university bag. I have a Celine belt in taupe (somewhat similar to sand) and will be purchasing a louis Vuitton graceful in monogram next (which negates buying the trio camel?)....
> 
> As I said, any help is appreciated! Have a great weekend everyone!



I have the numero un in trio grey and find it pairs well with almost any outfit. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## the_baglover

Tried carrying my no.1 in burgundy this week. Very nice bag, solid construction, and durable leather. Looks professional and classy even in a corporate setting. I'm really pleased with the quality. Might get another one in textured black later.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I’ve been eyeing the numero sept in medium size for a while. It looks gorgeous, similar to the Fendi Kan I, but i’m worried about the smooth leather and wether it would scratch easily. Also about creases on the flap with wear. Any thoughts?


----------



## samfalstaff

susanagonzc said:


> I’ve been eyeing the numero sept in medium size for a while. It looks gorgeous, similar to the Fendi Kan I, but i’m worried about the smooth leather and wether it would scratch easily. Also about creases on the flap with wear. Any thoughts?


I owned this bag for about a month and used it twice during that time. I can't speak to any creases, but I did get two marks on the bag from only twice using it. Not sure how I did it. I don't baby my bags, but I don't toss them around wildly either. I ended up selling it but for different reasons.


----------



## kombucha

I Just saw these cute wallets on the website!









						Wallet N°7 - Gray - Textured Leather - Polène
					

Wallet N°7 - Gray - Textured Leather Zip pocket, flat pocket and card pocket Gold press stud 4 interior pockets...




					eng.polene-paris.com
				












						Half Moon Wallet Mini - Burgundy - Polène
					

Half Moon Wallet Mini  - Burgundy  3 pockets: 2 exterior and 1 interior zip pocket




					eng.polene-paris.com
				




the product shots aren’t the best though, and don’t show the interior of them.  Does anyone happen to own either of these?


----------



## samfalstaff

kombucha said:


> I Just saw these cute wallets on the website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet N°7 - Gray - Textured Leather - Polène
> 
> 
> Wallet N°7 - Gray - Textured Leather Zip pocket, flat pocket and card pocket Gold press stud 4 interior pockets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half Moon Wallet Mini - Burgundy - Polène
> 
> 
> Half Moon Wallet Mini  - Burgundy  3 pockets: 2 exterior and 1 interior zip pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the product shots aren’t the best though, and don’t show the interior of them.  Does anyone happen to own either of these?


These are adorable!


----------



## Asfighting

samfalstaff said:


> I owned this bag for about a month and used it twice during that time. I can't speak to any creases, but I did get two marks on the bag from only twice using it. Not sure how I did it. I don't baby my bags, but I don't toss them around wildly either. I ended up selling it but for different reasons.


I just received my first polene- sept in regular size.i bought the chalk colour. I think the textured leather seems more durable and I am so far satisfied with my bag.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Asfighting said:


> I just received my first polene- sept in regular size.i bought the chalk colour. I think the textured leather seems more durable and I am so far satisfied with my bag.


Congrats, i think it’s such a classic bag with a twist of edginess. Would you post pictures and or a small review?


----------



## lyxxx035

New bag from Polene, I dieeeee. Le Cabas! Not up on their website yet.


----------



## chrissiewong

lyxxx035 said:


> New bag from Polene, I dieeeee. Le Cabas! Not up on their website yet.



 While I think it’s a gorgeous and practical bag, it would be better if polene can release their bags a bit more slowly. With this rate of expanding their products, it may affect their quality or delivery. I really hope they will succeed!


----------



## the_baglover

lyxxx035 said:


> New bag from Polene, I dieeeee. Le Cabas! Not up on their website yet.



Lol! I was just thinking that they should make a bigger bag. Will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

The artisans at Ubrique are legendary (I’m spanish and their fame preceeds them). They are experienced and know what they are doing. I think that unless they change location to cut down the cost or to expand, they won’t have problems with quality.
The cabas looks gorgeous. I personally like more structured bags though, but this can be turned into a more hobo style or a tote.


----------



## TiTi78

Did you see the other new bag they are releasing? I can't wait to get the Le Cabas


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I just did! I find the designs to be very innovative yet sleek, even the less structured ones. I’m assuming the leather they use for those teo now bags will be softer?


----------



## obscurity7

TiTi78 said:


> Did you see the other new bag they are releasing? I can't wait to get the Le Cabas
> 
> View attachment 4831443


This might be The Bag that pushes me to try Polene. It has some structure, but also looks like it might smoosh nicely.


----------



## Swedengirl

Oh yes that new Le Cabas seems very interesting. Sold off my Neverfull as straps uncomfortable and the open tote in my Nordic weather isn’t the best. Been looking for a more carefree tote bag and this seems lovely. Now just need to decide on colour


----------



## TotinScience

Intrigued by these! Le Cabas reminds me a little of Loewe's hammock or Marco Massaccesi's Victoria with their wings open. The softer smaller one seems like a playful take on all those top knot straps that designers were putting out for a little bit. A cool new direction for Polene, considering all their bags thus far have been pretty structured!


----------



## lyxxx035

Le Cabas reminds me of Celine’s Cabas Phantom, though I’ve looked through the photos on their website and IG and can’t figure out how it snaps to get to the more vertical look. I understand the price point of $490 cause it’s their largest bag which requires the more leather but that’s the part holding me back currently. I would have loved for it to be in the $300s! But I get it.

Numero Neuf is giving me Bottega Veneta vibes for sure. I’m interested to see if the Le Cabas and Numero Neuf have the same pebbled leather of the Numero Un and Un Mini vs the textured leather of the Numero Un Nano and Numero Sept. I’m definitely a bigger fan of the former after seeing them in person in Paris.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

lyxxx035 said:


> Le Cabas reminds me of Celine’s Cabas Phantom, though I’ve looked through the photos on their website and IG and can’t figure out how it snaps to get to the more vertical look. I understand the price point of $490 cause it’s their largest bag which requires the more leather but that’s the part holding me back currently. I would have loved for it to be in the $300s! But I get it.
> 
> Numero Neuf is giving me Bottega Veneta vibes for sure. I’m interested to see if the Le Cabas and Numero Neuf have the same pebbled leather of the Numero Un and Un Mini vs the textured leather of the Numero Un Nano and Numero Sept. I’m definitely a bigger fan of the former after seeing them in person in Paris.


Yep, it reminds me of bv as well! The numero sept reminds me of the early versions of the fendi kan i


----------



## Sarah03

I adore this bag! It looks like a pretty good size, too!


----------



## reginaPhalange

lyxxx035 said:


> Le Cabas reminds me of Celine’s Cabas Phantom, though I’ve looked through the photos on their website and IG and can’t figure out how it snaps to get to the more vertical look. I understand the price point of $490 cause it’s their largest bag which requires the more leather but that’s the part holding me back currently. I would have loved for it to be in the $300s! But I get it.
> 
> Numero Neuf is giving me Bottega Veneta vibes for sure. I’m interested to see if the Le Cabas and Numero Neuf have the same pebbled leather of the Numero Un and Un Mini vs the textured leather of the Numero Un Nano and Numero Sept. I’m definitely a bigger fan of the former after seeing them in person in Paris.


Definitely getting Celine Phantom Cabas Tote vibes from the Le Cabas & I’m really liking the brown/cognac! I’ve the Celine (medium size) in black for work which I adore:




I have been waiting to see if Celine release a nice cognac or even a darker brown but this might be a good alternative.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I also just saw their email for the Le Cabas including all the colourways and quite like the burgundy as well as the 1st and 2nd shades in the bottom row. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The only concern is the way the handles look cinched and attached, I’d have preferred them flat.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 Photo Credits: Polene


----------



## JenJBS

Trying hard to resist the Numero Neuf. Not sure how long that will last... But knowing me, not too long...


----------



## BBBagHag

Same. It's so cute.


JenJBS said:


> Trying hard to resist the Numero Neuf. Not sure how long that will last... But knowing me, not too long...


----------



## ilovemydog

The other day I was literally just thinking to myself "when will polene come out with a tote?"

I would love it if the sept came in a dark green color. I am still contemplating if I want the huit reg or mini


----------



## TotinScience

No shade, but why does Polene insist on making straps that are too short to wear crossbody for most people?


----------



## samfalstaff

TotinScience said:


> No shade, but why does Polene insist on making straps that are too short to wear crossbody for most people?


That is a good question!


----------



## Ally1707

I‘m in the market for a tote/shopper so this is great but I‘m a bit worried about the Cabas being too heavy on its own...


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone have a comparison of Polenes Caramel vs Cognac? I tried to do a search and couldn’t find anything. I’m interested in the new Numero Un Mini Backpack, but am in between these two colors. Thank you!


----------



## Swedengirl

Ally1707 said:


> I‘m in the market for a tote/shopper so this is great but I‘m a bit worried about the Cabas being too heavy on its own...



I too have this worry and have emailed Polene asking what the weight of the bag is.


----------



## Plopsyploop

Got a Numero Un nano. The part where the d ring (for the crossbody strap) attaches to the bag snapped. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## TotinScience

Swedengirl said:


> I too have this worry and have emailed Polene asking what the weight of the bag is.


Did they get back to you about the weight ?


----------



## Swedengirl

TotinScience said:


> Did they get back to you about the weight ?



No nothing at all as of now. Bad customer service response time.


----------



## samfalstaff

Cubey said:


> I emailed Polene a month or two ago about this and they said the Deux has been discontinued  Hopefully you are able to find one on the second hand market! It is one of my favourite designs and I reach for my two Deux’s more than my premium designer bags.


Oh, no! The Deux was my favorite style of their bags. I had two at one point and stupidly sold it.


----------



## JenJBS

I'm torn... My heart wants to pre-order the new Number 9. My mind says wait until others get their bags, and I can read some reviews.  Plus, with all the pre-orders (for both Le Cabas and Number 9) they will be trying to ship on September 25th... My wallet is just throwing its hands up in resignation - tired of my escapes from Ban Island. What are your thoughts on pre-ordering or waiting for reviews?


----------



## BBBagHag

I’ll be the little angel on your shoulder and tell you to stay on ban island for now and reassess at a later date. You’ll always be able to get one later 


JenJBS said:


> I'm torn... My heart wants to pre-order the new Number 9. My mind says wait until others get their bags, and I can read some reviews.  Plus, with all the pre-orders (for both Le Cabas and Number 9) they will be trying to ship on September 25th... My wallet is just throwing its hands up in resignation - tired of my escapes from Ban Island. What are your thoughts on pre-ordering or waiting for reviews?


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> I’ll be the little angel on your shoulder and tell you to stay on ban island for now and reassess at a later date. You’ll always be able to get one later



Thank you!


----------



## lyxxx035

JenJBS said:


> I'm torn... My heart wants to pre-order the new Number 9. My mind says wait until others get their bags, and I can read some reviews.  Plus, with all the pre-orders (for both Le Cabas and Number 9) they will be trying to ship on September 25th... My wallet is just throwing its hands up in resignation - tired of my escapes from Ban Island. What are your thoughts on pre-ordering or waiting for reviews?


I say get it so we can see your review ! The heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## JenJBS

lyxxx035 said:


> I say get it so we can see your review ! The heart wants what the heart wants.



Only fair for me to sometimes get the bag early and do a review, instead of always waiting for other people to review. Yeah, our hearts...


----------



## Ally1707

Swedengirl said:


> No nothing at all as of now. Bad customer service response time.



Oh no! Still no answer from them?


----------



## megapusp

Hi all! I tempted to buy one of their bag. Do you all know if they have any promotional code for 1st purchase or maybe a discount code? TIA


----------



## Geogirl

megapusp said:


> Hi all! I tempted to buy one of their bag. Do you all know if they have any promotional code for 1st purchase or maybe a discount code? TIA


If you know of one, please share! As far as I could research, they don't do any promos.


----------



## lyxxx035

Geogirl said:


> If you know of one, please share! As far as I could research, they don't do any promos.


I've been following Polene since 2018 and they don't have sales or promos. The only ones I've seen are free shipping around the holidays or a small gift (card case) with purchase but that was at the beginning of the pandemic and we had to wait several weeks until their lockdown ended. I would purchase whatever you are wanting and share with us!


----------



## southernbelle43

I love their bags but their customer service stinks. I have yet to ever get a response to an email???


----------



## ilovemydog

was the number 1 mini always $380 or did they have a price increase?


----------



## lyxxx035

ilovemydog said:


> was the number 1 mini always $380 or did they have a price increase?


I purchased the Numero Un Mini in November 2019 and paid $350, seems like they had a small increase! Also I bought the Numero Un in Moc Croc in July 2019 and it was $420 while the other Numero Un’s were $400, but now they’re all $420.


----------



## Swedengirl

Finally got a reply from Polene about the weight of their new Cabas bag. It weights 1kg.


----------



## ilovemydog

Swedengirl said:


> Finally got a reply from Polene about the weight of their new Cabas bag. It weights 1kg.
> 
> View attachment 4847518


I emailed them on the 9th to ask your question and I got an automated message saying they are experiencing increased volume. Happy to hear you got your reply


----------



## Getdona

So excited. I finally ordered a number one nano after hesitating and now I can’t wait. Lol saw couple of reviews on youtube and I think the nano is the perfect size for me. Their costumer service (email) is pretty responsive too. I was nervous because first tracking number they gave me went to france from spain and says delivered so I emailed them to ask if that’s normal, and they said Yes and sent me my final tracking.


----------



## Getdona

She’s here!  number one nano so pretty! Shipping is fast from spain-paris-longbeachCA 5 days. ❤️


----------



## samfalstaff

Getdona said:


> She’s here!  number one nano so pretty! Shipping is fast from spain-paris-longbeachCA 5 days. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852567


Beautiful!


----------



## Geogirl

Received the mini backpack in Caramel, posted for those who are curious. I love how the straps can be tucked in the bag for storage.


----------



## Getdona

Geogirl said:


> Received the mini backpack in Caramel, posted for those who are curious. I love how the straps can be tucked in the bag for storage.
> 
> View attachment 4859227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859229


So pretty! Love this color.


----------



## Fancyfree

Do any of you own the Numero Un in Trio Burgundy Crocodile? Please help!

I've been eyeing it for months, hoping to be able to visit Paris to see it for real. However, Covid-19 is putting a stop to all travel. And I find it so hard to judge the colours from the website photos...

In some photos it appears to be a really dark burgundy with black/blueish tones (which I really like)


In other photos it appears lighter, with brown /rust tones


which I am not so fond of....

This older photo makes me wonder whether there is an old and a new colour version...


If any of you own a Trio Burgundy Crocodile, can you please tell me whether you persieve the colour as dark or "rusty" and how long ago you purchased your bag?


----------



## MinaAnais

Hi everyone! I already have the Polene numero un and numero un mini... And I am thinking of adding the numero un nano... Has anybody got the taupe or blue marine and would be able to give some suggestions? I wear a lot of navy, cream, pink and black (if that helps)...


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Do any of you own the Numero Un in Trio Burgundy Crocodile? Please help!
> 
> I've been eyeing it for months, hoping to be able to visit Paris to see it for real. However, Covid-19 is putting a stop to all travel. And I find it so hard to judge the colours from the website photos...
> 
> In some photos it appears to be a really dark burgundy with black/blueish tones (which I really like)
> View attachment 4859690
> 
> In other photos it appears lighter, with brown /rust tones
> View attachment 4859693
> 
> which I am not so fond of....
> 
> This older photo makes me wonder whether there is an old and a new colour version...
> View attachment 4859700
> 
> If any of you own a Trio Burgundy Crocodile, can you please tell me whether you persieve the colour as dark or "rusty" and how long ago you purchased your bag?


I have one. I got it for Christmas in 2019. I *think* mine resembles the bag in the second photo. Unfortunately, I'm out of town right now and can't confirm. Although I do remember being blown away by the color and quality of the bag, I also favor the bag in the first picture.


----------



## lyxxx035

If anyone purchased a Le Cabas or Numero Neuf, would love to see pictures of it here and your thoughts once you get it .


----------



## Passerine123

Fancyfree said:


> Do any of you own the Numero Un in Trio Burgundy Crocodile? Please help!
> 
> I've been eyeing it for months, hoping to be able to visit Paris to see it for real. However, Covid-19 is putting a stop to all travel. And I find it so hard to judge the colours from the website photos...
> 
> In some photos it appears to be a really dark burgundy with black/blueish tones (which I really like)
> View attachment 4859690
> 
> In other photos it appears lighter, with brown /rust tones
> View attachment 4859693
> 
> which I am not so fond of....
> 
> This older photo makes me wonder whether there is an old and a new colour version...
> View attachment 4859700
> 
> If any of you own a Trio Burgundy Crocodile, can you please tell me whether you persieve the colour as dark or "rusty" and how long ago you purchased your bag?



Here are two daylight photos I took at the Polene store, inc the croco flap.


----------



## Passerine123

Oh, sorry, I see you already used *my* photo in your post.


----------



## samfalstaff

Passerine123 said:


> Here are two daylight photos I took at the Polene store, inc the croco flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862858
> View attachment 4862859


I see what she means. In your photo, the croc burgundy looks darker than the non-croc one.


----------



## Fancyfree

Passerine123 said:


> Oh, sorry, I see you already used *my* photo in your post.


Oh my goodness,- I am so sorry!

While Googling and studying Polene bags online, I have over the last year been using Snipping Tool to gather lots of photos to help me decide. I don't remember where or when I found your photo. And when I posted it, on this thread, I actually assumed it was a photo from a former version of the Polene website! Please forgive me for publishing your lovely photo without asking you.

Do you remember when you took the photo?


----------



## Passerine123

Fancyfree said:


> Do you remember when you took the photo?


November 2019. I remember thinking the croc version was darker but didn’t pay much attention because I was particularly interested in the blue bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Do any of you own the Numero Un in Trio Burgundy Crocodile? Please help!
> 
> I've been eyeing it for months, hoping to be able to visit Paris to see it for real. However, Covid-19 is putting a stop to all travel. And I find it so hard to judge the colours from the website photos...
> 
> In some photos it appears to be a really dark burgundy with black/blueish tones (which I really like)
> View attachment 4859690
> 
> In other photos it appears lighter, with brown /rust tones
> View attachment 4859693
> 
> which I am not so fond of....
> 
> This older photo makes me wonder whether there is an old and a new colour version...
> View attachment 4859700
> 
> If any of you own a Trio Burgundy Crocodile, can you please tell me whether you persieve the colour as dark or "rusty" and how long ago you purchased your bag?


Here is mine. Definite brown tones.


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Here is mine. Definite brown tones.
> View attachment 4865098


 SO beautiful!

Thank you, you have made my mind up.
I'm ordering one. 
I'm no longer worried about brown tones,- I just love the bag


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> SO beautiful!
> 
> Thank you, you have made my mind up.
> I'm ordering one.
> I'm no longer worried about brown tones,- I just love the bag


You won't be disappointed. It's definitely a showstopper!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Here is mine. Definite brown tones.
> View attachment 4865098


I love that color although I know it is not everyone's favorite. It is so rich looking.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> I love that color although I know it is not everyone's favorite. It is so rich looking.


Yes! I also love their matte embossed crocodile. It's hard to find matte fake croc. Usually it's pretty shiny.


----------



## volieren

Hello all! First time poster, excitedly awaiting my Numero Un in trio vert crocodile. This thread has been super helpful in the decision making process! Just curious - has anyone shortened the strap all the way so that the Numero Un rests at the height of a shoulder bag, rather than at the lower hip-level height of a crossbody? Would anyone mind taking mod shots to show what it looks like? Thank you in advance!


----------



## EALV13

Hi Everyone, currently debating between the numero un mini in trio camel or the nano in smooth burgundy but my only concern about the nano is that I am 5'8, and worried it'll be too short. Anyone here purchased who could let me know how short the strap is, leaning more towards the nano because of the colour for winter, thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

volieren said:


> Hello all! First time poster, excitedly awaiting my Numero Un in trio vert crocodile. This thread has been super helpful in the decision making process! Just curious - has anyone shortened the strap all the way so that the Numero Un rests at the height of a shoulder bag, rather than at the lower hip-level height of a crossbody? Would anyone mind taking mod shots to show what it looks like? Thank you in advance!


Hmmm. Not sure if it would work as the Numero Un is quite wide and doesn't really relax or mold to the body. However, I'd be interested to hear if anyone has made it work that way. Looking forward to seeing your new bag! Polene's matte croc is wonderful!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am bummed but I think I am going to let go of my Numero Un Mini. It is super cute but honestly the discomfort of the chain strap is a deal breaker. I have tried to use mine a couple of times since getting it and I have not been able to make it work.


----------



## volieren

samfalstaff said:


> Hmmm. Not sure if it would work as the Numero Un is quite wide and doesn't really relax or mold to the body. However, I'd be interested to hear if anyone has made it work that way. Looking forward to seeing your new bag! Polene's matte croc is wonderful!



That makes sense - its leather does seem very structured. 
And thank you, so am I! Very excited. Mine will be arriving next Monday - I'll try adjusting it to shoulder-bag-level and report back then.


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> I am bummed but I think I am going to let go of my Numero Un Mini. It is super cute but honestly the discomfort of the chain strap is a deal breaker. I have tried to use mine a couple of times since getting it and I have not been able to make it work.


Do you carry a lot of stuff? I've been contemplating a Numero Un Mini for a long time now. I even bought a longer chain for it but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Is the bag just too heavy?


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I am bummed but I think I am going to let go of my Numero Un Mini. It is super cute but honestly the discomfort of the chain strap is a deal breaker. I have tried to use mine a couple of times since getting it and I have not been able to make it work.


I feel your pain. I cannot do chains at all, period.  So sorry it did not work out for you.


----------



## Biogirl1

ohmisseevee said:


> I am bummed but I think I am going to let go of my Numero Un Mini. It is super cute but honestly the discomfort of the chain strap is a deal breaker. I have tried to use mine a couple of times since getting it and I have not been able to make it work.


Don’t give up yet! Mautto will make you a custom strap. I had them do this for two minis and I have had no problems. I had them make a leather strip with bits of gold chain on either side. The chain they use is so much lighter and the leather part goes around your shoulder so that it’s super comfy. I can’t say enough good things about Mautto! They are so nice and easy to work with.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I think it's a combination of the leather being a great quality so it's heavy on its own, combined with the weight of the chain, and I don't carry a LOT but probably more than I should for a bag of this size. Maybe I should take it out for another spin, but with the way the world is right now I just feel like I have a lot of other options for bags and I would rather not fuss with getting a new strap, etc.


----------



## volieren

Got my trio vert crocodile Numero Un today! It is absolutely gorgeous, though it’s definitely a big change for me (was lugging around a dirty Baggu before). Took a few photos and mod shots (pardon the bare feet); I have the strap adjusted to the shortest length in these shots. Also blatantly copied Sundreamer’s LV scarf idea - they’re beautiful together. Do y’all think it works for my 5’5” frame?


----------



## samfalstaff

volieren said:


> Got my trio vert crocodile Numero Un today! It is absolutely gorgeous, though it’s definitely a big change for me (was lugging around a dirty Baggu before). Took a few photos and mod shots (pardon the bare feet); I have the strap adjusted to the shortest length in these shots. Also blatantly copied Sundreamer’s LV scarf idea - they’re beautiful together. Do y’all think it works for my 5’5” frame?
> View attachment 4872428
> 
> View attachment 4872434
> 
> View attachment 4872429
> View attachment 4872430
> View attachment 4872432
> View attachment 4872433


This is gorgeous! Looks great. I'm surprised that's the shortest length. Thought the strap drop would be shorter.


----------



## volieren

samfalstaff said:


> This is gorgeous! Looks great. I'm surprised that's the shortest length. Thought the strap drop would be shorter.


I was surprised too. It’s a decent height, but I just ordered a shoulder strap from Mautto for days when I’d like to use it as more of a shoulder bag  will report back when that arrives as well.


----------



## TotinScience

ohmisseevee said:


> I think it's a combination of the leather being a great quality so it's heavy on its own, combined with the weight of the chain, and I don't carry a LOT but probably more than I should for a bag of this size. Maybe I should take it out for another spin, but with the way the world is right now I just feel like I have a lot of other options for bags and I would rather not fuss with getting a new strap, etc.


SO with you on chains. The clanging, the weight, the digging - whoever came up with a chain strap as an only option has a very specific taste in... pain lol.


----------



## TotinScience

volieren said:


> Got my trio vert crocodile Numero Un today! It is absolutely gorgeous, though it’s definitely a big change for me (was lugging around a dirty Baggu before). Took a few photos and mod shots (pardon the bare feet); I have the strap adjusted to the shortest length in these shots. Also blatantly copied Sundreamer’s LV scarf idea - they’re beautiful together. Do y’all think it works for my 5’5” frame?
> View attachment 4872428
> 
> View attachment 4872434
> 
> View attachment 4872429
> View attachment 4872430
> View attachment 4872432
> View attachment 4872433


Man this is gorgeous. Is the croc flap a little lighter than the bag body?


----------



## Passerine123

Beautiful! I have the trio vert with the suede flap -- the croc flap option wasn't available at the time. I really prefer the croc flap, am tempted to sell my trio vert and re-order that and the navy with the crop flaps.


----------



## southernbelle43

volieren said:


> Got my trio vert crocodile Numero Un today! It is absolutely gorgeous, though it’s definitely a big change for me (was lugging around a dirty Baggu before). Took a few photos and mod shots (pardon the bare feet); I have the strap adjusted to the shortest length in these shots. Also blatantly copied Sundreamer’s LV scarf idea - they’re beautiful together. Do y’all think it works for my 5’5” frame?
> View attachment 4872428
> 
> View attachment 4872434
> 
> View attachment 4872429
> View attachment 4872430
> View attachment 4872432
> View attachment 4872433


Absolutely elegant. This Polene style is the most chic one they made IMHO and the croc on it takes it to a new level!!!  Stunning.


----------



## volieren

TotinScience said:


> Man this is gorgeous. Is the croc flap a little lighter than the bag body?


It may look lighter in photos because it's more reflective, but yes - I think it's safe to say that it's just a tiny bit lighter than the body. It really is beautiful - I don't have much of a reason to bring it out yet, but I'm happy to just stare at it all day haha!


----------



## babyloove

Biogirl1 said:


> Don’t give up yet! Mautto will make you a custom strap. I had them do this for two minis and I have had no problems. I had them make a leather strip with bits of gold chain on either side. The chain they use is so much lighter and the leather part goes around your shoulder so that it’s super comfy. I can’t say enough good things about Mautto! They are so nice and easy to work with.


Can you share a pic and ref for the strap ? They offered me an option that doesn’t work ...


----------



## ohmisseevee

TotinScience said:


> SO with you on chains. The clanging, the weight, the digging - whoever came up with a chain strap as an only option has a very specific taste in... pain lol.


I feel like a bit of a leather strap at the very top, where it would hang on the shoulder, would have made a world of difference.  As it is, "needing" to get another strap just to make it wearable makes me a little irritated, so I'm ready to sell it just on that principle alone. I think it's cool to buy additional straps for additional wear options, but if the original strap isn't wearable at all that seems like a bad value.


----------



## dcheung

Geogirl said:


> Received the mini backpack in Caramel, posted for those who are curious. I love how the straps can be tucked in the bag for storage.
> 
> View attachment 4859227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859229


Gorgeous!!! How much can it fit? Water bottle, etc?


----------



## Biogirl1

babyloove said:


> Can you share a pic and ref for the strap ? They offered me an option that doesn’t work ...


I’ve tried a couple of variations with Mautto. I found my last email to them, and this is what I asked for: 


> 48" Total Length Strap - 1/2" Wide, 36" Length Camel Leather Section - Gold Mini Classy Curb Chain on Sides w/ 17mm T-Bars


This one has a long leather shoulder piece and short chain bits at the ends. If I were to do it again, I’d make the leather part just a little shorter. I’ll take a pic and post in a little bit...


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> I’ve tried a couple of variations with Mautto. I found my last email to them, and this is what I asked for:
> 
> This one has a long leather shoulder piece and short chain bits at the ends. If I were to do it again, I’d make the leather part just a little shorter. I’ll take a pic and post in a little bit...


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> View attachment 4875479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875481


Another variation is below—this one had more chain, but was overall kind of short on me I thought.


----------



## babyloove

Thanks !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Biogirl1 said:


> Another variation is below—this one had more chain, but was overall kind of short on me I thought.
> 
> View attachment 4875492





Biogirl1 said:


> View attachment 4875479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875481


These are beautiful!! I bought a longer strap from mautto based on your experiences with them, but for the past several months I've been stymied by indecision on the color: black, grey, or burgundy. And other bags have been calling my name too, but your pictures have reminded me how beautiful the numero un mini is!


----------



## luxurylucy

How's the wear and tear and ease of use on the Polene mini backpack? I think it can be a palm springs mini replacement.


----------



## Lindalex

Someone asked awhile ago about the new Le Cabas line-up? My tote in cognac arrived last night, very good quality (went through all the stitching this morning) and I was happily surprised with how light it is! 

Ordered mine on Sept 24th and expected to get it around mid-october, my automatic order confirmation still said it would be shipped on the 25th. When I asked Polene about this after a few days they refunded my shipping costs and gave me an exact shipping date, all within an hour of my message


----------



## southernbelle43

I love the look of the squatty Numero Neuf, although the strap seems a little thin to be comfortable.  The only thing that gives me pause is the handle might be in the way when open. I  hope someone will get one and review it. Your tote is  nice!  Enjoy it.


----------



## savvyzel

Lindalex said:


> Someone asked awhile ago about the new Le Cabas line-up? My tote in cognac arrived last night, very good quality (went through all the stitching this morning) and I was happily surprised with how light it is!
> 
> Ordered mine on Sept 24th and expected to get it around mid-october, my automatic order confirmation still said it would be shipped on the 25th. When I asked Polene about this after a few days they refunded my shipping costs and gave me an exact shipping date, all within an hour of my message
> 
> View attachment 4876811


Beautiful! Can you show how the sides can be tucked in? Are there buttons or do you have to use those ties? Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Lindalex said:


> Someone asked awhile ago about the new Le Cabas line-up? My tote in cognac arrived last night, very good quality (went through all the stitching this morning) and I was happily surprised with how light it is!
> 
> Ordered mine on Sept 24th and expected to get it around mid-october, my automatic order confirmation still said it would be shipped on the 25th. When I asked Polene about this after a few days they refunded my shipping costs and gave me an exact shipping date, all within an hour of my message
> 
> View attachment 4876811



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!     Enjoy!


----------



## tifpmy

New to the forum didn't realize there's a dedicated post for Polene! 
Guys plz plz plz help me out on my issue I posted a separate thread for my Polene numbero sept...





						Polene numero sept
					

Hi guys, anyone has bought a Polene numero sept before and can show me how the strap is for your bag? I received mine last week and it seems it is made differently from how i saw the youtubers unboxed theirs. Mine will get twisted whichever way I wear it. I have emailed Polene and they assured...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Checked previous threads turns out quite a number of people had issue communicating to Polene...


----------



## Lindalex

savvyzel said:


> Beautiful! Can you show how the sides can be tucked in? Are there buttons or do you have to use those ties? Thanks!



You need to use the ties, not actually sure if I'm doing it correctly since there's no instructions..  But crossed the ties over to the other side and secured them on a small button. The ties have two different settings, and you only need the top one when securing the tie to it's own side when completely open, so made sense to me to use the lower one for crossing it like that! Probably gonna mold to shape better when I start using it.


----------



## lyxxx035

Lindalex said:


> You need to use the ties, not actually sure if I'm doing it correctly since there's no instructions..  But crossed the ties over to the other side and secured them on a small button. The ties have two different settings, and you only need the top one when securing the tie to it's own side when completely open, so made sense to me to use the lower one for crossing it like that! Probably gonna mold to shape better when I start using it.
> View attachment 4877990


Thanks for sharing because I’ve been interested in this as well! Could you share a pic of what it looks like inside with the ties secured to the opposite side? Love this color too.


----------



## savvyzel

Lindalex said:


> You need to use the ties, not actually sure if I'm doing it correctly since there's no instructions..  But crossed the ties over to the other side and secured them on a small button. The ties have two different settings, and you only need the top one when securing the tie to it's own side when completely open, so made sense to me to use the lower one for crossing it like that! Probably gonna mold to shape better when I start using it.
> View attachment 4877990


Thank you! That helps me out, I've been eyeing the camel colored one!


----------



## Lindalex

lyxxx035 said:


> Thanks for sharing because I’ve been interested in this as well! Could you share a pic of what it looks like inside with the ties secured to the opposite side? Love this color too.


It's dark inside, but hopefully you see what you were wondering about


----------



## Geogirl

luxurylucy said:


> How's the wear and tear and ease of use on the Polene mini backpack? I think it can be a palm springs mini replacement.


I have been wearing it as a daily backpack, and I have no wear to report. My main concern was the side threads at the main closure, but so far so good. 
Quite carefree, with minimal fuss, easy to open and close. It looks great with both front buttons clasped or unclasped. Being unclasped is easier to get into. I am greatly enjoying this beautiful bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

tifpmy said:


> New to the forum didn't realize there's a dedicated post for Polene!
> Guys plz plz plz help me out on my issue I posted a separate thread for my Polene numbero sept...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene numero sept
> 
> 
> Hi guys, anyone has bought a Polene numero sept before and can show me how the strap is for your bag? I received mine last week and it seems it is made differently from how i saw the youtubers unboxed theirs. Mine will get twisted whichever way I wear it. I have emailed Polene and they assured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked previous threads turns out quite a number of people had issue communicating to Polene...


Looks like @Amazona has solved your puzzle / problem on the thread you started


----------



## Geogirl

dcheung said:


> Gorgeous!!! How much can it fit? Water bottle, etc?


I’m able to fit my keys, two SLGs, thin sunglasses pouch, card case and change purse.
I have trouble closing the bag with all that and a 9oz S’well bottle, due to its height, even with all buttons unclasped. Perhaps a shorter bottle will fit better, I don’t have one to test. It will fit horizontally in the bottom, but I see the top peeking from the side, so for me, I would carry a bottle aside.


----------



## samfalstaff

Geogirl said:


> I’m able to fit my keys, two SLGs, thin sunglasses pouch, card case and change purse.
> I have trouble closing the bag with all that and a 9oz S’well bottle, due to its height, even with all buttons unclasped. Perhaps a shorter bottle will fit better, I don’t have one to test. It will fit horizontally in the bottom, but I see the top peeking from the side, so for me, I would carry a bottle aside.
> 
> View attachment 4879347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879350


Are you able to use it as a shoulder bag too or is it strictly a backpack?


----------



## Spky11

I'm highly highly interested in getting my first polene bag, specifically the numero un nano. Having a hard time deciding between the smooth calf leather or the textured. I guess there is a price difference but I just want one that's more durable and won't scuff easily.  Any help would be great!  TIA!!!


----------



## dcheung

Geogirl said:


> I’m able to fit my keys, two SLGs, thin sunglasses pouch, card case and change purse.
> I have trouble closing the bag with all that and a 9oz S’well bottle, due to its height, even with all buttons unclasped. Perhaps a shorter bottle will fit better, I don’t have one to test. It will fit horizontally in the bottom, but I see the top peeking from the side, so for me, I would carry a bottle aside.
> 
> View attachment 4879347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879350



Thank you for the pics! Seems like it can still fit a good amount nonetheless. By the way, is that the Cuyana half moon coin pouch?


----------



## whit0703

just got the numero un in camel trio and already have some dye transfer from jeans that have been worn/washed many times  any tips to remove the stain or protect it from further transfer??? have used apple garde on other bags but not sure with the pebbled leather


----------



## kombucha

Lindalex said:


> Someone asked awhile ago about the new Le Cabas line-up? My tote in cognac arrived last night, very good quality (went through all the stitching this morning) and I was happily surprised with how light it is!
> 
> Ordered mine on Sept 24th and expected to get it around mid-october, my automatic order confirmation still said it would be shipped on the 25th. When I asked Polene about this after a few days they refunded my shipping costs and gave me an exact shipping date, all within an hour of my message
> 
> View attachment 4876811



This is so pretty! Is the bag somewhat structured? Will it stand up on its own?


----------



## kombucha

Biogirl1 said:


> Don’t give up yet! Mautto will make you a custom strap. I had them do this for two minis and I have had no problems. I had them make a leather strip with bits of gold chain on either side. The chain they use is so much lighter and the leather part goes around your shoulder so that it’s super comfy. I can’t say enough good things about Mautto! They are so nice and easy to work with.



May I ask how much your straps were?


----------



## 2manybags2020

Spky11 said:


> I'm highly highly interested in getting my first polene bag, specifically the numero un nano. Having a hard time deciding between the smooth calf leather or the textured. I guess there is a price difference but I just want one that's more durable and won't scuff easily.  Any help would be great!  TIA!!!



I have the smooth and am happy with it. It is durable, hasnt shown corner wear yet and is quite hard wearing compared to a lambskin. It does show minimal scratches e.g. nail marks if your inspecting it closely. It isn't the best choice of leather if you want your bag to look new after a year of regular use. I see it as aging gracefully 

The textured leather will hold up way better if it is comparable to other bags i have had in the past. I personally find that type of leather plasticy and prefer the touch of a smooth leather, but i see the attraction if you want a fuss free bag.


----------



## tifpmy

anyone has a numero sept in textured cognac? would like to take a look at the close up to determine whether to take the smooth or the textured one..


----------



## Lindalex

kombucha said:


> This is so pretty! Is the bag somewhat structured? Will it stand up on its own?



Yup! Stands on it own, and even has feet so I have no doubts about putting it down.


----------



## samfalstaff

kombucha said:


> May I ask how much your straps were?


My longer chain strap from mautto was about $50, but I didn't get the leather part.


----------



## Biogirl1

kombucha said:


> May I ask how much your straps were?


My tan one was $84 and my shorter black one with less leather was $75


----------



## Geogirl

It does fit a fair amount for being a small bag. Good eye, yes it’s Cuyana. 


dcheung said:


> Thank you for the pics! Seems like it can still fit a good amount nonetheless. By the way, is that the Cuyana half moon coin pouch?


----------



## Geogirl

samfalstaff said:


> Are you able to use it as a shoulder bag too or is it strictly a backpack?


If you look at their website, you’re able to view them wearing as crossbody, and shoulder bag.


----------



## totally

Lindalex said:


> Someone asked awhile ago about the new Le Cabas line-up? My tote in cognac arrived last night, very good quality (went through all the stitching this morning) and I was happily surprised with how light it is!
> 
> Ordered mine on Sept 24th and expected to get it around mid-october, my automatic order confirmation still said it would be shipped on the 25th. When I asked Polene about this after a few days they refunded my shipping costs and gave me an exact shipping date, all within an hour of my message



This is a gorgeous bag! Does it fit a laptop/letter size paper?


----------



## Lindalex

totally said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! Does it fit a laptop/letter size paper?


Yes 
Both vertically and horizontally (at least my MacBook Air 13)


----------



## TiTi78

I really hope the Le Cabas comes in more colours: a navy and a bright yellow for the spring


----------



## tifpmy

Lindalex said:


> Someone asked awhile ago about the new Le Cabas line-up? My tote in cognac arrived last night, very good quality (went through all the stitching this morning) and I was happily surprised with how light it is!
> 
> Ordered mine on Sept 24th and expected to get it around mid-october, my automatic order confirmation still said it would be shipped on the 25th. When I asked Polene about this after a few days they refunded my shipping costs and gave me an exact shipping date, all within an hour of my message
> 
> View attachment 4876811


would you say it is a red tone more than a brown tone? like closer to what is shown on their website or to your pic?
tone shown in Polene's photos differ a lot from the actual bag for some of their products i have to say...


----------



## roshe

Biogirl1 said:


> Another variation is below—this one had more chain, but was overall kind of short on me I thought.
> 
> View attachment 4875492



How is the weight on this compared to your other strap since this has less leather, more chain? Is the difference quite noticeable? I’m thinking of getting less leather like 18-20 inches.


----------



## naakka

Anyone purchased the Neuf one from Polene? I can see it filling up their tagged images on Instagram, from the looks of it most of them were gifted. I wanted to ask you if anyone has it and how this bag looks / is when used cross body? From the pictures it seems super nice just on the shoulder or from the top handle, but word crossbody it looks kinda awkward and the strap is super thin, so wondering how comfortable it is? 
I have decided to treat myself with a handbag for starting up a new job. I am thinking between Sept and Neuf. I'm quite drawn to the Neuf as it seems to have nice full-grain textured leather and does not have much hardware which I prefer. However, I have been looking for Sept for such a long time now, as the black gold combo looks so nice and versatile. Also, I mainly use my bags crossbody (I like to have my hands free) and this one has such a great thick strap. However, I've hear people saying the textured leather would not be worth it, and this is what I would choose, as I am not very delicate with my bags. Any advice?


----------



## Lindalex

tifpmy said:


> would you say it is a red tone more than a brown tone? like closer to what is shown on their website or to your pic?
> tone shown in Polene's photos differ a lot from the actual bag for some of their products i have to say...



Every time I look at it I think "brown", so gonna go with that! Depends slightly on the light I guess, in daytime it looks more brown than in the night. But even when paired with a pink-toned scarf it doesn't tone towards red


----------



## idlehen

Geogirl said:


> I have been wearing it as a daily backpack, and I have no wear to report. My main concern was the side threads at the main closure, but so far so good.
> Quite carefree, with minimal fuss, easy to open and close. It looks great with both front buttons clasped or unclasped. Being unclasped is easier to get into. I am greatly enjoying this beautiful bag.
> 
> View attachment 4879306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879381


Do you find that straps cut into your shoulders over time? I really like this bag but I'm afraid the thin straps will make it uncomfortable if the bag gets too heavy.


----------



## ksallipp23

Hi there! New here. I’m a fellow Polene lover & recently ordered a Numéro neuf. I received tracking info on October 23 & have not had any shipping updates since then. I emailed their customer service but have yet to hear anything back. Have any of you experienced any shipping delays or lack of response from their customer service? I’ve been so excited for my purse & would have expected to receive it by now! Thank you for any thoughts or advice!


----------



## naakka

Hi everyone, I ordered my first Polene last week and today it is here. I ordered Sept in black textured leather and I absolutely love the bag, its so beautiful and well made. One thing I was surprised by was the closure though, closing it is fine and it snaps nicely, but opening the bag the lock seems a bit wimpy and I have to pull it almost all the way up to open (and the lock feels loose, not snappy like expected). I was a bit surprised as I've heard some people saying their lock was quite tight in the Sept, and I am slightly worried mine is defected. Anyone here who has a Sept and can tell how the lock is in theirs?


----------



## naakka

ksallipp23 said:


> Hi there! New here. I’m a fellow Polene lover & recently ordered a Numéro neuf. I received tracking info on October 23 & have not had any shipping updates since then. I emailed their customer service but have yet to hear anything back. Have any of you experienced any shipping delays or lack of response from their customer service? I’ve been so excited for my purse & would have expected to receive it by now! Thank you for any thoughts or advice!



Hi, I ordered mine last week and no delays,  it came in 6 days. However, I live in Europe so I am not sure about overseas delivery.


----------



## idlehen

ksallipp23 said:


> Hi there! New here. I’m a fellow Polene lover & recently ordered a Numéro neuf. I received tracking info on October 23 & have not had any shipping updates since then. I emailed their customer service but have yet to hear anything back. Have any of you experienced any shipping delays or lack of response from their customer service? I’ve been so excited for my purse & would have expected to receive it by now! Thank you for any thoughts or advice!


What's the last update in the tracking? If you are in the US, it's possible it's delayed due to USPS processing all the mail in ballots for the elections. To be honest, I don't think there is much Polene can do if the package has already been picked up by the post office. If the tracking only says that the label has been created, then I'd keep pestering them as that could mean they printed the label but didn't actually ship it.


----------



## shogomomo

whit0703 said:


> just got the numero un in camel trio and already have some dye transfer from jeans that have been worn/washed many times  any tips to remove the stain or protect it from further transfer??? have used apple garde on other bags but not sure with the pebbled leather


I have pebbled leather and used collonil carbon pro with no issues. I dknt have experience with Apple garde, im sorry!


----------



## TotinScience

If anyone is watching Emily in Paris, Polene handbags are heavily featured in it


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> If anyone is watching Emily in Paris, Polene handbags are heavily featured in it


How cool is that!!


----------



## hartmamp

Question for those of you who have one of these bags with a flap... does the flap get on your nerves? Is it similiar to a flap on something like the Chanel Boy where you have to hold it with one hand for the bag to stay open? Or can you sort of flip it backward and it will stay there while you're rummaging inside the bag? TIA!


----------



## southernbelle43

hartmamp said:


> Question for those of you who have one of these bags with a flap... does the flap get on your nerves? Is it similiar to a flap on something like the Chanel Boy where you have to hold it with one hand for the bag to stay open? Or can you sort of flip it backward and it will stay there while you're rummaging inside the bag? TIA!


I have to hold it back on my numero un.  I was changing into mine this morning and noticed that.  I think it might stay open after it has been used a while. I have not carried it that much because I swap bags so often.


----------



## kombucha

hartmamp said:


> Question for those of you who have one of these bags with a flap... does the flap get on your nerves? Is it similiar to a flap on something like the Chanel Boy where you have to hold it with one hand for the bag to stay open? Or can you sort of flip it backward and it will stay there while you're rummaging inside the bag? TIA!



My numero un mini doesn’t get on my nerves. I feel like it’s easier to close than the boy bag. My numero un nano is annoying to close though, and I’d say more inconvenient than the boy bag.


----------



## the_baglover

Would you say the taupe is more beige or more grey?


----------



## idlehen

Does anyone know if Polene has sales? I want to get the mini backpack but I'm waiting to see if they will do a black friday or holiday sale of any sort. Just wondering if I'm waiting for basically nothing lol.


----------



## JenJBS

idlehen said:


> Does anyone know if Polene has sales? I want to get the mini backpack but I'm waiting to see if they will do a black friday or holiday sale of any sort. Just wondering if I'm waiting for basically nothing lol.



Last year for Black Friday they offered free shipping to the US, but that was the extent of any 'sale' around this time last year.


----------



## idlehen

JenJBS said:


> Last year for Black Friday they offered free shipping to the US, but that was the extent of any 'sale' around this time last year.


Thanks! Not much of a "sale" but free shipping is still free shipping. Guess I'll wait then.


----------



## hartmamp

southernbelle43 said:


> I have to hold it back on my numero un.  I was changing into mine this morning and noticed that.  I think it might stay open after it has been used a while. I have not carried it that much because I swap bags so often.




Do you find it difficult to get in out and out of with one hand when you're wearing it?


----------



## southernbelle43

hartmamp said:


> Do you find it difficult to get in out and out of with one hand when you're wearing it?


Not at all.I keep the snaps undone,  so it opens wide and is easy to reach into.  The flap comes up and is held in place by your arm.  I don't know if this photo helps, but maybe it will. Excuse the work clothing. I love my Polene bag! The only complaint I have is the black lining. NO bag should ever have a black lining!


----------



## cpotato

I live in Canada and I'm afraid of the duties attached to this bag (in addition to the USD conversion). For those of you in the US, did you guys pay duties too? Or did you just pay for the bag + shipping?


----------



## samfalstaff

cpotato said:


> I live in Canada and I'm afraid of the duties attached to this bag (in addition to the USD conversion). For those of you in the US, did you guys pay duties too? Or did you just pay for the bag + shipping?


As long as the total purchase was under $800, I just paid for the bag plus shipping.


----------



## cpotato

samfalstaff said:


> As long as the total purchase was under $800, I just paid for the bag plus shipping.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

cpotato said:


> Thank you!



Mine was also just the bag, no duties.


----------



## Biogirl1

roshe said:


> How is the weight on this compared to your other strap since this has less leather, more chain? Is the difference quite noticeable? I’m thinking of getting less leather like 18-20 inches.


Sorry it took me so long to reply! Both straps from Mautto are very light—much much lighter than Polene-supplied straps. Neither Mautto strap is really heavier than the other. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lyonexpat

May I join the Polène thread? 
It’s my birthday next week and I decided to pull the trigger on a Polène numéro un nano in Royal blue. I placed the order and received it in less than a week. The bag is stunning: gorgeous colour and it feels very high quality. The only negative point for me is the strap length. I wish it was a bit longer but I might swap it with a chain strap I purchased on Etsy a while ago.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

Can someone help me decide between Polene numero un mini and Loewe mini puzzle handbag. Two different bags, but it has to be 1 or the other, I’m not in a position to buy two. I generally prefer mini handbags, and to use everyday.





Planning to wear them with white, cream, beige, brown or black outfits.

Polene numero un mini

Cheaper
Prefer the chain over leather strap, this can take me to day to night (although can be con as can only be worn with gold things)
Button closers might make it tricky to get in and out
I’m not a big fan of the different shade colour on the flap closure, I prefer a monochrome look
Think it goes better with dresses than the puzzle

Loewe mini puzzle

More expensive
Leather strap, can wear with either gold or silver jewelry (I wear both, but not mixed)
More casual than Polene
Prefer the darker tan brown colour over the Polene shade Is
No obvious branding (pro)


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I find the polene easier to dress down, than to dress up the puzzle bag


----------



## hartmamp

southernbelle43 said:


> I have to hold it back on my numero un.  I was changing into mine this morning and noticed that.  I think it might stay open after it has been used a while. I have not carried it that much because I swap bags so often.





southernbelle43 said:


> Not at all.I keep the snaps undone,  so it opens wide and is easy to reach into.  The flap comes up and is held in place by your arm.  I don't know if this photo helps, but maybe it will. Excuse the work clothing. I love my Polene bag! The only complaint I have is the black lining. NO bag should ever have a black lining!
> View attachment 4904724




Oh my gosh THANK YOU, this is perfect. Now I just need to decide between the green and the burgundy, lol


----------



## southernbelle43

hartmamp said:


> Oh my gosh THANK YOU, this is perfect. Now I just need to decide between the green and the burgundy, lol


 They are both beautiful. The green is especially chic


----------



## prettynpink366

Lyonexpat said:


> May I join the Polène thread?
> It’s my birthday next week and I decided to pull the trigger on a Polène numéro un nano in Royal blue. I placed the order and received it in less than a week. The bag is stunning: gorgeous colour and it feels very high quality. The only negative point for me is the strap length. I wish it was a bit longer but I might swap it with a chain strap I purchased on Etsy a while ago.


Beautiful color choice! Happy Birthday!


----------



## prettynpink366

hartmamp said:


> Question for those of you who have one of these bags with a flap... does the flap get on your nerves? Is it similiar to a flap on something like the Chanel Boy where you have to hold it with one hand for the bag to stay open? Or can you sort of flip it backward and it will stay there while you're rummaging inside the bag? TIA!


I have the Numero Un and while I do have to hold the flap back with arm or hand (I wear my bag on my left shoulder, so using my left arm or right hand) but it's very easy to open and shut with the magnetic closure. It's a lot less of a hassle than most of my other bags!


----------



## Passerine123

southernbelle43 said:


> They are both beautiful. The green is especially chic


If go for one of the green trio, def recommend the croc flap. I got suede (croc wasn't available in that color in 2018) and wish I had the croc. On my next trip to Paris, I will pick up the blue Numero Un with the croc flap.


----------



## naakka

Raising this question as I just got message from Polene that I could potentially return the bag: I just received my regular size number Sept and I love it. One thing though,  I was surprised by the closure as when opening the bag the lock seems a bit wimpy and I have to pull it almost all the way up to open (and the lock feels loose, not snappy like expected). Also closing it, the snap is not very clear... I was a bit surprised as I've heard some people saying their lock was quite tight in the Sept and the snap significant when closing i. I am slightly worried mine might be defected. Anyone with Sept and could confirm the quality of the closure?


----------



## Passerine123

Well, I decided I couldn't wait and just put in an order for the Numero Un in blue croco. Shipping is supposed to be in 6 days, hope it comes before the second week in December when my friends and I are doing a girls' short break at a spa hotel in Gstaad (we're going before the winter season officially starts, so the hotel is giving an almost 60% discount). I definitely want to take this along! This will be my fourth Polene bag -- I have the Numero Un in trio vert (suede flap), the Numero Deux in noir croc, and the Numero Six in terre de sienne.


----------



## Julija

Bookie2020 said:


> Can someone help me decide between Polene numero un mini and Loewe mini puzzle handbag. Two different bags, but it has to be 1 or the other, I’m not in a position to buy two. I generally prefer mini handbags, and to use everyday.
> 
> View attachment 4905943
> View attachment 4905944
> 
> 
> Planning to wear them with white, cream, beige, brown or black outfits.
> 
> Polene numero un mini
> 
> Cheaper
> Prefer the chain over leather strap, this can take me to day to night (although can be con as can only be worn with gold things)
> Button closers might make it tricky to get in and out
> I’m not a big fan of the different shade colour on the flap closure, I prefer a monochrome look
> Think it goes better with dresses than the puzzle
> 
> Loewe mini puzzle
> 
> More expensive
> Leather strap, can wear with either gold or silver jewelry (I wear both, but not mixed)
> More casual than Polene
> Prefer the darker tan brown colour over the Polene shade Is
> No obvious branding (pro)


hi, if you prefer monochrome look, maybe you should look at polene numero un nano? they have monochrome camel that is gorgeous. I'm not a fan of different color on polene's flap myself.
as for other pros and cons: I have Polene numero un mini and I don't find it tricky to get in and out. But i find the chain strap very heavy and not comfortable in summer on bare skin, so for me it is strictly cooler weather bag when i have some layers. I still love the look and the bag and would pick it over Puzzle. Goes beautoful with everything from jeans to dresses. I don't own Puzzle but I've read it is a pain to get in and out due to small opening.


----------



## Keline

I think the Numero un looks good on you ladies in most of the pictures(I scrolled through all the posts lol). But I noticed most of you are quite tall , I presume 5”5 and above .
I would love to buy one but I’m a little shorter than 5”2 and I worry about it being too bulky on someone my height . 
are there any ladies around my size and find the bag too big and bulky or did they work just fine ?


----------



## chrissiewong

Hi everyone, I am planning on buying a numero un nano but I am not too sure about the leather. Is the textured leather similar to saffiano leather? I am not a big fan of saffiano leather, but I like the colors of the textured leather more than the smooth calf...

Frankly speaking, I don’t like the leather on Celine belt bag, so I wonder if the textured leather is more like 1) saffiano, 2) Celine leather? I think I may be able to feel ok with Celine type of leather...

Please help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## prettynpink366

Keline said:


> I think the Numero un looks good on you ladies in most of the pictures(I scrolled through all the posts lol). But I noticed most of you are quite tall , I presume 5”5 and above .
> I would love to buy one but I’m a little shorter than 5”2 and I worry about it being too bulky on someone my height .
> are there any ladies around my size and find the bag too big and bulky or did they work just fine ?


I'm 5'4" and a Size 4-6 and I think the Numero Un is a nice size on my body type! The main part of the bag hits my hip bone when I have it hanging on my shoulder.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene has free international shipping from now until December 20th. No promo code given, so it should just be automatic.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Polene has free international shipping from now until December 20th. No promo code given, so it should just be automatic.


I would love a numero un nano in red and in the same shade of purple Coach Haley you and I have. The bag in those colors would look so adorable!! I have yet to order my first Polene but I would have pulled the trigger today with those colors!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I would love a numero un nano in red and in the same shade of purple Coach Haley you and I have. The bag in those colors would look so adorable!! I have yet to order my first Polene but I would have pulled the trigger today with those colors!



If the Neuf didn't have those weird edges sticking out at the bottom I'd have bought it pre-order and paid shipping.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> If the Neuf didn't have those weird edges sticking out at the bottom I'd have bought it pre-order and paid shipping.
> 
> View attachment 4914903


Ugh that's annoying... It looks like they got it backwards and those stitches were supposed to be inside the bag by pushing the leather corners inside. Looks like they took the way way out.. oh let's do something different so it will be easier to stitch. Lol.


----------



## Monaliceke

JenJBS said:


> If the Neuf didn't have those weird edges sticking out at the bottom I'd have bought it pre-order and paid shipping.
> 
> View attachment 4914903


hmmm.... I actually quite like the corners


----------



## mtstmichel

JenJBS said:


> Polene has free international shipping from now until December 20th. No promo code given, so it should just be automatic.


Thanks! I ordered the Numero Un nano in camel yesterday and I received notification that it shipped already! Can’t wait!


----------



## JenJBS

luxemadam said:


> hmmm.... I actually quite like the corners



It's good people like different bags.   How boring if we all liked the same thing...


----------



## JenJBS

mtstmichel said:


> Thanks! I ordered the Numero Un nano in camel yesterday and I received notification that it shipped already! Can’t wait!



Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## Aria1000

Bookie2020 said:


> Can someone help me decide between Polene numero un mini and Loewe mini puzzle handbag. Two different bags, but it has to be 1 or the other, I’m not in a position to buy two. I generally prefer mini handbags, and to use everyday.
> 
> View attachment 4905943
> View attachment 4905944
> 
> 
> Planning to wear them with white, cream, beige, brown or black outfits.
> 
> Polene numero un mini
> 
> Cheaper
> Prefer the chain over leather strap, this can take me to day to night (although can be con as can only be worn with gold things)
> Button closers might make it tricky to get in and out
> I’m not a big fan of the different shade colour on the flap closure, I prefer a monochrome look
> Think it goes better with dresses than the puzzle
> 
> Loewe mini puzzle
> 
> More expensive
> Leather strap, can wear with either gold or silver jewelry (I wear both, but not mixed)
> More casual than Polene
> Prefer the darker tan brown colour over the Polene shade Is
> No obvious branding (pro)


I love my Polene Numero Uno. Granted it is the full size, but I just love the shape. I like the chain strap on the Numero Uno Mini, so that's my vote


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Polene has free international shipping from now until December 20th. No promo code given, so it should just be automatic.


Thanks for this info! I’ve been eyeing the numero un nano in terra cotta for a while now, might finally get it now that shipping charge is waived


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Thanks for this info! I’ve been eyeing the numero un nano in terra cotta for a while now, might finally get it now that shipping charge is waived



You're welcome!


----------



## Passerine123

My Polene Numero Un in navy croc arrived in just four days after I placed me order, so kudos for that. I will do a full reveal later, but I was a little surprised to see how dark the blue was. In fact, if you are debating between getting the navy croc or a black Numero Un, there is little difference. I had to go outside and compare my new Polene to one of my black bags to see that it was actually blue. tbh, that is a little disappointing, I would have liked the color to be a more vivid blue than the inky, near black blue that it is. It's definitely not as blue as it appears in the web site photos. Just an FYI.


----------



## houseof999

Passerine123 said:


> My Polene Numero Un in navy croc arrived in just four days after I placed me order, so kudos for that. I will do a full reveal later, but I was a little surprised to see how dark the blue was. In fact, if you are debating between getting the navy croc or a black Numero Un, there is little difference. I had to go outside and compare my new Polene to one of my black bags to see that it was actually blue. tbh, that is a little disappointing, I would have liked the color to be a more vivid blue than the inky, near black blue that it is. It's definitely not as blue as it appears in the web site photos. Just an FYI.



Great to hear how fast you got it. Sorry about the color being disappointing. I can't do do near black navy blues either. I want my navy to be clearly navy that can't be mistaken for black. I returned a midnight blue Coach for the exact reason.


----------



## JenJBS

Passerine123 said:


> My Polene Numero Un in navy croc arrived in just four days after I placed me order, so kudos for that. I will do a full reveal later, but I was a little surprised to see how dark the blue was. In fact, if you are debating between getting the navy croc or a black Numero Un, there is little difference. I had to go outside and compare my new Polene to one of my black bags to see that it was actually blue. tbh, that is a little disappointing, I would have liked the color to be a more vivid blue than the inky, near black blue that it is. It's definitely not as blue as it appears in the web site photos. Just an FYI.



Sorry about that.   I won't buy a navy bag, because too many of them have the exact problem you are dealing with. Too dark - might as well be black.


----------



## Mayli

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has the Polene numero un nano in taupe. Is the color lighter than their photos? Is it more like a light beige? 
Thanks


----------



## berbils

Has anyone had to return their Polene? I ordered the numero un nano and the crossbody strap is too short for me. I have it packaged back up to return and am slightly confused with the process. They sent me a Pro Forma to attach to the outside of the package. When printed it’s the size of one side of the box. I’m unsure where I should attach this. Any help with returns would be greatly appreciated! I plan to return through USPS international shipping being that the costs seem to be the cheapest that way. Thanks in advance!


----------



## southernbelle43

berbils said:


> Has anyone had to return their Polene? I ordered the numero un nano and the crossbody strap is too short for me. I have it packaged back up to return and am slightly confused with the process. They sent me a Pro Forma to attach to the outside of the package. When printed it’s the size of one side of the box. I’m unsure where I should attach this. Any help with returns would be greatly appreciated! I plan to return through USPS international shipping being that the costs seem to be the cheapest that way. Thanks in advance!


Please read back through this thread about sending one back. One lady encountered problems that never were resolved....something about having to CLEARLY indicate that this was a return so customs did not get involved and charge you.  I don't know where you live but you may want to call your local customs office.


----------



## Emma1420

I am considering the uno bag.  Can anyone share with me if they've had trio camel or the navy moc croc and how it's worn?  I'm debating between the two colors, and I'm not sure which will wear the best?  I like the idea of the trio camel as the interior will be lighter, but I'm pretty concerned about how it will wear.  I do tend to wear bags every day for months on end, so it would get continuous use.  So anyone who has had their bag, I was hoping that you might be able to share how it's worn?


----------



## southernbelle43

Emma1420 said:


> I am considering the uno bag.  Can anyone share with me if they've had trio camel or the navy moc croc and how it's worn?  I'm debating between the two colors, and I'm not sure which will wear the best?  I like the idea of the trio camel as the interior will be lighter, but I'm pretty concerned about how it will wear.  I do tend to wear bags every day for months on end, so it would get continuous use.  So anyone who has had their bag, I was hoping that you might be able to share how it's worn?


I bought a navy croc second hand and it had been used enough that it had softened a lot.  There were no marks on the leather anywhere. I don’t have it now.  I downsized and had a black one too,  so one had to go.


----------



## Freak4Coach

berbils said:


> Has anyone had to return their Polene? I ordered the numero un nano and the crossbody strap is too short for me. I have it packaged back up to return and am slightly confused with the process. They sent me a Pro Forma to attach to the outside of the package. When printed it’s the size of one side of the box. I’m unsure where I should attach this. Any help with returns would be greatly appreciated! I plan to return through USPS international shipping being that the costs seem to be the cheapest that way. Thanks in advance!



Hi. I had 2 I wanted to return. They were just too small. One I ended up selling and the other I shipped back. I'm in the States. I took all the paperwork with me to the Post Office and they helped me package it up. I don't want to tell you how I did it simply because I don't want to responsible if it goes wrong. I did take 3 copies of the Proforma and sent those on the outside since Customs sometimes needs to keep one. But, I didn't have any problems with the return from shipping to getting my refund. I will say it's EXPENSIVE to return which is why I only returned one. The other I knew I could sell. I think it was close to $50 for the one and it was just a Numero 6. I checked all other shippers - DHL, Fedex, and UPS. They all were at over double USPS. Hope this helps!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Has anyone seen the Numero Neuf in person yet??? Hoping to get an opinion from someone that has seen her.


----------



## samfalstaff

Lindalex said:


> Someone asked awhile ago about the new Le Cabas line-up? My tote in cognac arrived last night, very good quality (went through all the stitching this morning) and I was happily surprised with how light it is!
> 
> Ordered mine on Sept 24th and expected to get it around mid-october, my automatic order confirmation still said it would be shipped on the 25th. When I asked Polene about this after a few days they refunded my shipping costs and gave me an exact shipping date, all within an hour of my message
> 
> View attachment 4876811


I was admiring this beautiful bag and wondering how you carry it. Can you carry it on the shoulder? Has there been any wear and tear at all? Also does your picture accurately show the cognac color? Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I was admiring this beautiful bag and wondering how you carry it. Can you carry it on the shoulder? Has there been any wear and tear at all? Also does your picture accurately show the cognac color? Thanks!


I am confused on how you convert it from landscape to portrait shape?  Can we have a mod shot.  It looks really big. I do love the look of it!!!!


----------



## Mayli

Anyone have the numero sept mini in taupe? Please share your thoughts and photos. Thanks!


----------



## pillow_work

Hello everyone Newbie here who just started joining Purseblog and this thread today.
Been reading a lot of great responses here! I'm wondering if I can get some help deciding on the color(s) for my first ever Polène bag? Would really appreciate everyone's input!!

I currently use a LV Monogram Canvas crossbody (similar to the Tournelle MM, the actual style of my bag had been discontinued) as my everyday bag for all seasons. It's big, roomy, and can fit my 15" laptop with some minor manoeuvring. It's brown, so largely works with most of my wardrobe. But I'm itching to switch out of this bag to something a bit smaller.

Right now, I think I will get the Numero Un Nano in taupe, since I don't own any  bags that are light color and compact that I can use in the summer, and I gather that taupe can also work in winter.

But...I'm also in love with the Nano in black (textured leather) and cognac (textured leather). Yet I don't know if I can justify buying 3 purses of the same style at once right now?

I've gone through my rather small purse collection to help decide:

LV Speedy 30 in Monogram Canvas - super old, but still in good condition to use
3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli bag in Black - Purchased this with the intention of it being my 'it' everyday black bag. But it was so heavy even when I didn't put much into it, that I got shoulder aches every time. So now I'm short of an everyday black bag, though magically managed to substitute it over the last 2 years with a linen tote bag and...
YSL wallet on chain crossbody in black - I use this occasionally and only when I'm certain I have small amount of extra stuff to carry in the linen tote bag
I don't really like carrying a linen tote bag in addition to a purse or a WOC, since I'm quite petite (5'1 here), so getting the Nano in black does seem like a sound purchase. But the cognac color is just such a lovely rich color, and seems like the perfect, smaller replacement of my current LV everyday crossbody.

What do you guys think?


----------



## JenJBS

pillow_work said:


> Hello everyone Newbie here who just started joining Purseblog and this thread today.
> Been reading a lot of great responses here! I'm wondering if I can get some help deciding on the color(s) for my first ever Polène bag? Would really appreciate everyone's input!!
> 
> I currently use a LV Monogram Canvas crossbody (similar to the Tournelle MM, the actual style of my bag had been discontinued) as my everyday bag for all seasons. It's big, roomy, and can fit my 15" laptop with some minor manoeuvring. It's brown, so largely works with most of my wardrobe. But I'm itching to switch out of this bag to something a bit smaller.
> 
> Right now, I think I will get the Numero Un Nano in taupe, since I don't own any  bags that are light color and compact that I can use in the summer, and I gather that taupe can also work in winter.
> 
> But...I'm also in love with the Nano in black (textured leather) and cognac (textured leather). Yet I don't know if I can justify buying 3 purses of the same style at once right now?
> 
> I've gone through my rather small purse collection to help decide:
> 
> LV Speedy 30 in Monogram Canvas - super old, but still in good condition to use
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli bag in Black - Purchased this with the intention of it being my 'it' everyday black bag. But it was so heavy even when I didn't put much into it, that I got shoulder aches every time. So now I'm short of an everyday black bag, though magically managed to substitute it over the last 2 years with a linen tote bag and...
> YSL wallet on chain crossbody in black - I use this occasionally and only when I'm certain I have small amount of extra stuff to carry in the linen tote bag
> I don't really like carrying a linen tote bag in addition to a purse or a WOC, since I'm quite petite (5'1 here), so getting the Nano in black does seem like a sound purchase. But the cognac color is just such a lovely rich color, and seems like the perfect, smaller replacement of my current LV everyday crossbody.
> 
> What do you guys think?



I'd suggest the Cognac. As you say, it's a lovely and rich color - and also neutral enough to wear with anything.


----------



## pillow_work

JenJBS said:


> I'd suggest the Cognac. As you say, it's a lovely and rich color - and also neutral enough to wear with anything.



Thanks! I've slept on it and went ahead with cognac and taupe!!!

I'm now also looking at their mini bucket bag (numero huit mini). It's such a beautiful shape! My only hesitation is that I'm so used to unobstructed openings with my purses that the top handle for the bucket bag can get in the way if I put anything a little more bulkier/thicker than a wallet or a phone, and I'll have to pull the handle to a side to do that....

Anyone been using their numero huit mini for some time and can share their thoughts?


----------



## pillow_work

Also, anyone tried the Polene's Numero Sept Wallet?









						Wallet N°7 - Black - Polène
					

Wallet N°7 - Black Zip pocket, flat pocket and card pocket Gold press stud 4 interior pockets > 1 pocket...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hi! I placed an order lastnight for the Numero Un Nano in blue. I have a quick question. When you placed your order did you receive a confirmation email or only an email when it shipped? I did not receive an order confirmation so I'm wondering if I entered an incorrect email or if will receive one once the bag ships. TIA


----------



## mtstmichel

Satcheldoll said:


> Hi! I placed an order lastnight for the Numero Un Nano in blue. I have a quick question. When you placed your order did you receive a confirmation email or only an email when it shipped? I did not receive an order confirmation so I'm wondering if I entered an incorrect email or if will receive one once the bag ships. TIA


I received a confirmation email right after I placed my order.


----------



## Satcheldoll

mtstmichel said:


> I received a confirmation email right after I placed my order.


Thank you I just sent them an email. Unfortunately I placed the order before creating an account so I'm unable to confirm it.


----------



## holdalls

Freak4Coach said:


> Has anyone seen the Numero Neuf in person yet??? Hoping to get an opinion from someone that has seen her.


I got mine recently! In cognac, and it is beautiful! I honestly wasn't really into the design when it first came out, but apparently my taste has changed. I was waffling between cognac and camel, but decided on this darker, richer color. Also bc I don't want to worry about marks as much.


----------



## mtstmichel

holdalls said:


> I got mine recently! In cognac, and it is beautiful! I honestly wasn't really into the design when it first came out, but apparently my taste has changed. I was waffling between cognac and camel, but decided on this darker, richer color. Also bc I don't want to worry about marks as much.
> View attachment 4925244


Love the cognac. And this Bag is growing on me. The corners don’t stick out like a sore thumb when the bag is nice and full.


----------



## JenJBS

holdalls said:


> I got mine recently! In cognac, and it is beautiful! I honestly wasn't really into the design when it first came out, but apparently my taste has changed. I was waffling between cognac and camel, but decided on this darker, richer color. Also bc I don't want to worry about marks as much.
> View attachment 4925244



It's a beautiful color! Thank you for sharing a pic. I really wish those bottom ends were sewn inside instead of outside...


----------



## holdalls

JenJBS said:


> It's a beautiful color! Thank you for sharing a pic. I really wish those bottom ends were sewn inside instead of outside...



I was a little iffy about that too, but I feel like if the ends were on the inside instead, the bag would look more like a hobo bag, as opposed to what it is now, which is fairly unique. I just hope the ends hold up to scuffing/etc.


----------



## JenJBS

holdalls said:


> I was a little iffy about that too, but I feel like if the ends were on the inside instead, the bag would look more like a hobo bag, as opposed to what it is now, which is fairly unique. I just hope the ends hold up to scuffing/etc.



Have to admit that I love hobo bags, which is why I want the change. You make an excellent point about this bag having a unique shape.


----------



## pillow_work

My order of Polene bags are on their way! But I'm about to move to a new place, and storage space might be a little limiting. So likely need to play around on where things go.

Wondering if anyone can tell me the dimensions of the white box for the Numero Un Nano please?

Thanks!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

holdalls said:


> I got mine recently! In cognac, and it is beautiful! I honestly wasn't really into the design when it first came out, but apparently my taste has changed. I was waffling between cognac and camel, but decided on this darker, richer color. Also bc I don't want to worry about marks as much.
> View attachment 4925244



Thank you so much for posting! She is so lovely   Are there snaps on the sides like there is on the Numero Un?  I can't tell for sure. I find it's hard to judge sizing with Polene and their website. The dimensions say it's a little shorter than the Un but the same otherwise. If you have or seen an Un, does that seem right?


----------



## Sarah03

holdalls said:


> I got mine recently! In cognac, and it is beautiful! I honestly wasn't really into the design when it first came out, but apparently my taste has changed. I was waffling between cognac and camel, but decided on this darker, richer color. Also bc I don't want to worry about marks as much.
> View attachment 4925244


Oh my goodness! Congratulations!! This bag is beautiful! Can you share more pics? Maybe what fits inside?


----------



## Emma1420

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my goodness! Congratulations!! This bag is beautiful! Can you share more pics? Maybe what fits inside?



I second this.  I think this looks far prettier and useable in this photo than it does in the official photos from Polene.


----------



## beemack

My very first luxury bag is on it's way! The numero sept in smooth leather, black. I'm more of a clothing/shoe girl, never been into bags (I've been using the same two Fossil bags for yearrrrsss), so this was a big purchase for me! I realized though that I'm doing a disservice to my wardrobe by carrying a worn-out looking bag. I shopped around a lot and considered both Chloe and Ferragamo but I couldn't make the plunge for a 1k+ bag just yet. Fell in love with the understated elegance of Polene. Everyone's posts on this thread were so helpful to read  I'm really excited!


----------



## Sarah03

beemack said:


> My very first luxury bag is on it's way! The numero sept in smooth leather, black. I'm more of a clothing/shoe girl, never been into bags (I've been using the same two Fossil bags for yearrrrsss), so this was a big purchase for me! I realized though that I'm doing a disservice to my wardrobe by carrying a worn-out looking bag. I shopped around a lot and considered both Chloe and Ferragamo but I couldn't make the plunge for a 1k+ bag just yet. Fell in love with the understated elegance of Polene. Everyone's posts on this thread were so helpful to read  I'm really excited!


That’s so exciting! The Sept is so pretty & I am sure it will make a great addition to your wardrobe. Be sure to post pics when it arrives!!


----------



## crlmns

hi, I hope you all are doing well. anyone have the polène card holder? how is it holding up? Is it great for daily use? Thanks!


----------



## holdalls

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank you so much for posting! She is so lovely   Are there snaps on the sides like there is on the Numero Un?  I can't tell for sure. I find it's hard to judge sizing with Polene and their website. The dimensions say it's a little shorter than the Un but the same otherwise. If you have or seen an Un, does that seem right?



No, there aren't snaps on the sides like the numero un. I'll take photos of both the neuf and un tomorrow, side by side for comparison. I'll also show the insides (with what I usually carry in my bags) of the neuf. Sorry this post isn't very helpful - it's more so to remind myself of the photos to take and post tomorrow!


----------



## Freak4Coach

holdalls said:


> No, there aren't snaps on the sides like the numero un. I'll take photos of both the neuf and un tomorrow, side by side for comparison. I'll also show the insides (with what I usually carry in my bags) of the neuf. Sorry this post isn't very helpful - it's more so to remind myself of the photos to take and post tomorrow!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## holdalls

crlmns said:


> hi, I hope you all are doing well. anyone have the polène card holder? how is it holding up? Is it great for daily use? Thanks!



Hello! I received a tan colored card holder with my purchase during the earlier months of covid, and my bf snagged it immediately. He'd been wanting something small and slimmer so he can just slip it into his pocket, and let me just say he's fairly picky about quality, so that was a good sign. Im not sure about normal everyday use, because we don't go out much anymore, but it's been several months and the card holder still looks really nice and is definitely holding up.


----------



## holdalls

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank you so much for posting! She is so lovely   Are there snaps on the sides like there is on the Numero Un?  I can't tell for sure. I find it's hard to judge sizing with Polene and their website. The dimensions say it's a little shorter than the Un but the same otherwise. If you have or seen an Un, does that seem right?



Hi! I apologize for the poor photos and lighting.

Here are photos comparing the Neuf and the Numero Un. Fairly similar in size, but the neuf is squatter and a bit wider. 






This shows the sides. They're sewn together, so they'll always look like this gathered design. 



These photos show the opening of the bag -- the first is with it closed via the magnet, and the other two show the opening opened up. I was slightly iffy about this because it seems like the opening was a little too small to easily put things in and pull them out, and certainly, some items will be too large to fit easily. I couldn't get an admittedly thick book in there (the top handle structure can get in the way), but my Kindle slips in and out just fine. 





When filled up with two zip pouches (w/ lipstick, chapstick, sanitizer, etc.), a Kindle, my card wallet, keys, and some wipes, the Neuf doesn't look any different at all. I think the neuf in the photo above (on the left) shows it full of stuff and closed. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## JenJBS

holdalls said:


> Hi! I apologize for the poor photos and lighting.
> 
> Here are photos comparing the Neuf and the Numero Un. Fairly similar in size, but the neuf is squatter and a bit wider.
> 
> View attachment 4927113
> View attachment 4927114
> View attachment 4927129
> 
> 
> This shows the sides. They're sewn together, so they'll always look like this gathered design.
> View attachment 4927122
> 
> 
> These photos show the opening of the bag -- the first is with it closed via the magnet, and the other two show the opening opened up. I was slightly iffy about this because it seems like the opening was a little too small to easily put things in and pull them out, and certainly, some items will be too large to fit easily. I couldn't get an admittedly thick book in there (the top handle structure can get in the way), but my Kindle slips in and out just fine.
> View attachment 4927123
> View attachment 4927124
> View attachment 4927128
> 
> 
> When filled up with two zip pouches (w/ lipstick, chapstick, sanitizer, etc.), a Kindle, my card wallet, keys, and some wipes, the Neuf doesn't look any different at all. I think the neuf in the photo above (on the left) shows it full of stuff and closed.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Extremely helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Lindalex

samfalstaff said:


> I was admiring this beautiful bag and wondering how you carry it. Can you carry it on the shoulder? Has there been any wear and tear at all? Also does your picture accurately show the cognac color? Thanks!



Glad you like it!  The colour is exactly as in the picture, it does slightly change depending on the light outside (that pic was in the sun, on a grey day it looks more darker).

I pretty much only carry it on the shoulder, unless maybe if I'm bored waiting for the tram and swinging it in my hand  SO far no wear and tear at all, but at the moment in the middle of a pandemic I only use it maybe once a week?


----------



## crlmns

holdalls said:


> Hello! I received a tan colored card holder with my purchase during the earlier months of covid, and my bf snagged it immediately. He'd been wanting something small and slimmer so he can just slip it into his pocket, and let me just say he's fairly picky about quality, so that was a good sign. Im not sure about normal everyday use, because we don't go out much anymore, but it's been several months and the card holder still looks really nice and is definitely holding up.



thank you for your help! do you also know if the lining is in leather or fabric?


----------



## samfalstaff

Lindalex said:


> Glad you like it!  The colour is exactly as in the picture, it does slightly change depending on the light outside (that pic was in the sun, on a grey day it looks more darker).
> 
> I pretty much only carry it on the shoulder, unless maybe if I'm bored waiting for the tram and swinging it in my hand  SO far no wear and tear at all, but at the moment in the middle of a pandemic I only use it maybe once a week?


Thanks for the info. Is it easy to cinch/snap up the sides? Not sure how it's done, but it looks like you can close up the sides (similar perhaps to a LV neverfull).


----------



## ucladucky

pillow_work said:


> Also, anyone tried the Polene's Numero Sept Wallet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet N°7 - Black - Polène
> 
> 
> Wallet N°7 - Black Zip pocket, flat pocket and card pocket Gold press stud 4 interior pockets > 1 pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


I have not been able to find much information about the numero sept wallet either but in the attached video, it is shown towards the middle/end. At least you can see the interior of it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love that new wallet!


----------



## pillow_work

ucladucky said:


> I have not been able to find much information about the numero sept wallet either but in the attached video, it is shown towards the middle/end. At least you can see the interior of it.




Thanks for the video!!! Really helpful in deciding whether to go for it. I decided to pass since there doesn't seem to be a slot for bills. Hope their next wallet design will take that into consideration


----------



## Freak4Coach

holdalls said:


> Hi! I apologize for the poor photos and lighting.
> 
> Here are photos comparing the Neuf and the Numero Un. Fairly similar in size, but the neuf is squatter and a bit wider.
> 
> View attachment 4927113
> View attachment 4927114
> View attachment 4927129
> 
> 
> This shows the sides. They're sewn together, so they'll always look like this gathered design.
> View attachment 4927122
> 
> 
> These photos show the opening of the bag -- the first is with it closed via the magnet, and the other two show the opening opened up. I was slightly iffy about this because it seems like the opening was a little too small to easily put things in and pull them out, and certainly, some items will be too large to fit easily. I couldn't get an admittedly thick book in there (the top handle structure can get in the way), but my Kindle slips in and out just fine.
> View attachment 4927123
> View attachment 4927124
> View attachment 4927128
> 
> 
> When filled up with two zip pouches (w/ lipstick, chapstick, sanitizer, etc.), a Kindle, my card wallet, keys, and some wipes, the Neuf doesn't look any different at all. I think the neuf in the photo above (on the left) shows it full of stuff and closed.
> 
> Hope this helps!



This is extremely helpful! Thank you so much!!! I wish they had put snaps on the sides like the Un. I think it would have added some versatility but maybe it wouldn't have worked with the short strap. It's so gorgeous!!! Now I just have to decide on the color.


----------



## pillow_work

Anyone tried getting a custom made chain strap with leather part (where the strap sits on the shoulder)  from Mautto to match their Polene numero un or numero un nano bag?

Wondering how either would look with a chain strap (with or without the leather part). If anyone tried this and can share some photos, that would be fantastic!


----------



## Sarah03

holdalls said:


> Hi! I apologize for the poor photos and lighting.
> 
> Here are photos comparing the Neuf and the Numero Un. Fairly similar in size, but the neuf is squatter and a bit wider.
> 
> View attachment 4927113
> View attachment 4927114
> View attachment 4927129
> 
> 
> This shows the sides. They're sewn together, so they'll always look like this gathered design.
> View attachment 4927122
> 
> 
> These photos show the opening of the bag -- the first is with it closed via the magnet, and the other two show the opening opened up. I was slightly iffy about this because it seems like the opening was a little too small to easily put things in and pull them out, and certainly, some items will be too large to fit easily. I couldn't get an admittedly thick book in there (the top handle structure can get in the way), but my Kindle slips in and out just fine.
> View attachment 4927123
> View attachment 4927124
> View attachment 4927128
> 
> 
> When filled up with two zip pouches (w/ lipstick, chapstick, sanitizer, etc.), a Kindle, my card wallet, keys, and some wipes, the Neuf doesn't look any different at all. I think the neuf in the photo above (on the left) shows it full of stuff and closed.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Perfect! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## holdalls

crlmns said:


> thank you for your help! do you also know if the lining is in leather or fabric?



There is no lining. The card holder (the outside, insides, etc.) is all leather, except for the stitching.


----------



## holdalls

Freak4Coach said:


> This is extremely helpful! Thank you so much!!! I wish they had put snaps on the sides like the Un. I think it would have added some versatility but maybe it wouldn't have worked with the short strap. It's so gorgeous!!! Now I just have to decide on the color.


Agreed. It'd be nice to be able to open it further, but I guess that can get annoying. Plus, it's fairly shallow (short?) so maybe things can fall out if the snaps are undone. I will admit - sometimes I get annoyed when I have to snap up all the buttons on the numero un (but I prefer the snapped up look). 

Good luck deciding on the color! Good thing there aren't so many options as the un - But it's still pretty tough to choose!


----------



## crlmns

holdalls said:


> There is no lining. The card holder (the outside, insides, etc.) is all leather, except for the stitching.


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm really leaning towards the polene numero Sept..... In the tri camel like my Un.  I also need the wallet. Need! But I think I prefer it in cognac.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi I know that Polene is having free shipping and custom free within US, does that applicable to Canada too? Any Canadian bought this bag recently? Please share. TIA!


----------



## pillow_work

Hope it's okay to share some good news here. My numero uno nano in cognac and taupe had arrived! They are gorgeous!!!! The textured leather seems quite thick, so I'm sure it'll be a while before I can break it in/worn it out. I am in love 

They are a little smaller than I expected (or more accurately, as I had expected based on estimating from the photos on their website). In photos, they look like they are about the size of an iPad Pro 9.7" in landscape. In reality, it's more the size of the actual black screen of the iPad....


----------



## Satcheldoll

My Numero Un Nano in blue arrived a day early! I wasn't sure what to expect with the textured leather but it's actually softer than I thought it would be. This is a perfect sized everyday bag for me.


----------



## mtstmichel

pillow_work said:


> Hope it's okay to share some good news here. My numero uno nano in cognac and taupe had arrived! They are gorgeous!!!! The textured leather seems quite thick, so I'm sure it'll be a while before I can break it in/worn it out. I am in love
> 
> They are a little smaller than I expected (or more accurately, as I had expected based on estimating from the photos on their website). In photos, they look like they are about the size of an iPad Pro 9.7" in landscape. In reality, it's more the size of the actual black screen of the iPad....


Ooh, would love to see pictures of the two side by side for comparison. I have the camel and love it.


----------



## Freak4Coach

holdalls said:


> Agreed. It'd be nice to be able to open it further, but I guess that can get annoying. Plus, it's fairly shallow (short?) so maybe things can fall out if the snaps are undone. I will admit - sometimes I get annoyed when I have to snap up all the buttons on the numero un (but I prefer the snapped up look).
> 
> Good luck deciding on the color! Good thing there aren't so many options as the un - But it's still pretty tough to choose!



I prefer the snapped look too. I'm still no closer to deciding on the color. I was hoping to take advantage of the free shipping but now quite a few colors are sold out


----------



## pillow_work

mtstmichel said:


> Ooh, would love to see pictures of the two side by side for comparison. I have the camel and love it.




Here they are! I tried to capture their true color under moderate natural lighting as best I can. But your screen resolution may cause some variation on the color.

Hope this helps




Strangely, the taupe looks darker and more yellow in the uploaded photo. Apologies. Here's the shade that I think represents its closest taupe color from my eyeballing between my screen and the bag:


----------



## totally

fsadeli said:


> Hi I know that Polene is having free shipping and custom free within US, does that applicable to Canada too? Any Canadian bought this bag recently? Please share. TIA!


I’d like to know this too...I saw a few old posts where the duties were apparently lower when ordering in Euros instead of USD. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Freak4Coach

fsadeli said:


> Hi I know that Polene is having free shipping and custom free within US, does that applicable to Canada too? Any Canadian bought this bag recently? Please share. TIA!





totally said:


> I’d like to know this too...I saw a few old posts where the duties were apparently lower when ordering in Euros instead of USD. Can anyone confirm?



Hi. The US “promotion” says for one bag. That’s how it always is. An order for $800USD or less from them isn’t taxed when coming into the US. So if I order multiple items and stay under I don’t have to pay any custom tax. Normal Canadian customs would still apply. The free shipping is the only real promotion regardless where you are.


----------



## Freak4Coach

pillow_work said:


> Here they are! I tried to capture their true color under moderate natural lighting as best I can. But your screen resolution may cause some variation on the color.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 4930096
> 
> 
> Strangely, the taupe looks darker and more yellow in the uploaded photo. Apologies. Here's the shade that I think represents its closest taupe color from my eyeballing between my screen and the bag:
> 
> View attachment 4930123


These are gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting the pics. I’m considering these colors in another bag. This is very helpful! Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## pillow_work

Freak4Coach said:


> These are gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting the pics. I’m considering these colors in another bag. This is very helpful! Enjoy your beauties!



Thanks for the kind wishes! I'm really excited to take them out and show off a little, even though the best outing these days for me had been walks in the park only lol


----------



## pillow_work

On another note, I notice that my nano bags came with a funny smell, not a typical leather smell. Anyone else notice it with their bags? Do I just need to air them out a bit, or apply something to them to get rid of the smell?


----------



## chooy

Did anyone purchase the Le Cabas bag in taupe color? I'm torn between Taupe and Burgundy. I don't see many real life pics


----------



## GiaDiamond

Numero Uno Nano Question!

Hi everyone! I have the iPhone 12 Max Pro, so the biggest iPhone. Those of you who own the numero Uno nano, do you think my phone will fit? Thanks!


----------



## kombucha

GiaDiamond said:


> Numero Uno Nano Question!
> 
> Hi everyone! I have the iPhone 12 Max Pro, so the biggest iPhone. Those of you who own the numero Uno nano, do you think my phone will fit? Thanks!



I have the iPhone XS Max and it fits. Not sure if our phones are the same size, but hth!


----------



## Jennie Hunt

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum.
> I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?
> View attachment 3751656


I don't have anything of this brand, but I like this brand and their bags are awesome, I love the bag which is in a picture.


----------



## lovepink13

totally said:


> I’d like to know this too...I saw a few old posts where the duties were apparently lower when ordering in Euros instead of USD. Can anyone confirm?



I ordered a couple weeks ago right when the free shipping started. I also read duty was cheaper if you ordered in Euros so that is what I did. I ended up having to pay $44 Canadian for duties (I am in Alberta) which I was very happy with!


----------



## Kay-HLS

I have skimmed through this entire thread and have been hunting for Polene images online, and think I am finally ready to buy my first Polene bag.  I really love the look of the Numero Un Mini in the two-tone camel with the brushed gold latch, but at 8"H x 7"W I think it will look too small on me (5'10" tall & size 12).   (I wish there was a size in between the Numero Un and the Mini or Nano, like the small Chloe Drew - 9"W x 8"H x 2.8"D.)

My current plan is to buy the Numero Un in Trio Camel, but I am confused about the size.  The Polene website says the dimensions are: 32 X 16,5 X 23 cm, which converts to 12.6" x 6.5" x 9".  That is larger than I usually prefer, and the 6.5" depth especially concerns me. On US resale sites like Real Real, the dimensions of the Numero Un are listed as 11"W x 10"H x 4.5"D, which would work for me.

Would owners of the Numero Un please post the actual dimensions of your bag in inches?  TIA!


----------



## Kay-HLS

One more question, does the Numero Un look okay when it is half empty?  I do not carry a lot most days, and some of my medium size bags don't hold their shape well when only partially full.  I am hoping that will not be an issue with the Numero Un since it looks more structured.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kay-HLS said:


> One more question, does the Numero Un look okay when it is half empty?  I do not carry a lot most days, and some of my medium size bags don't hold their shape well when only partially full.  I am hoping that will not be an issue with the Numero Un since it looks more structured.


For sure.  It is very structured which it needs to be to retain its indented shape


----------



## totally

lovepink13 said:


> I ordered a couple weeks ago right when the free shipping started. I also read duty was cheaper if you ordered in Euros so that is what I did. I ended up having to pay $44 Canadian for duties (I am in Alberta) which I was very happy with!



Thanks so much for answering  Which bag did you get?


----------



## holdalls

Kay-HLS said:


> One more question, does the Numero Un look okay when it is half empty?  I do not carry a lot most days, and some of my medium size bags don't hold their shape well when only partially full.  I am hoping that will not be an issue with the Numero Un since it looks more structured.



It looks pretty much the same filled and empty, to be honest. The only thing is if you fill up the bag to the point where the buttons are undone - then it looks different, but then again, it's the same as if it was empty with undone buttons. So yeah, it looks the same! I have some photos of the Un up in one of my recent comments in this thread - if i remember correctly, it was empty at the time.


----------



## Kay-HLS

Thank you, Southernbelle43 and Holdalls for your replies. This is my first time ordering a bag that I have never seen IRL and that cannot be easily returned.

Could you please measure and post the dimensions of your Numero Un bags?  I am seeing conflicting size info online.  TIA!


----------



## raindropcity

Just ordered my first Polene bag - the number un mini in grey! It's such a pretty bag and I'm so excited for it to arrive! I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to everyone who has shared insights, pictures, tips and more. It's scary to pull the trigger on a bag I can't check out or try on in person but all the things everyone has shared has answered a lot of questions I had. Especially appreciate the tips about ordering in Euros when importing into Canada in regards to the exchange rate and lower customs fees (fingers crossed I get the same experience!) as well as letting me know that Mautto is an option if the original chain strap is too much for me


----------



## southernbelle43

Kay-HLS said:


> Thank you, Southernbelle43 and Holdalls for your replies. This is my first time ordering a bag that I have never seen IRL and that cannot be easily returned.
> 
> Could you please measure and post the dimensions of your Numero Un bags?  I am seeing conflicting size info online.  TIA!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Does anyone know when the free shipping ends? I know it’s the 20th but what time zone? France?


----------



## Kay-HLS

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4933631
> View attachment 4933632
> View attachment 4933633


Thank you!


----------



## Jktgal

Kay-HLS said:


> Could you please measure and post the dimensions of your Numero Un bags?  I am seeing conflicting size info online.  TIA!


Why do you not go by the official website? The Numero Un size is 32 X 16,5 X 23 cm = 12.6 x 6.5 x 9.1 inches.


----------



## Fancyfree

Jktgal said:


> Why do you not go by the official website? The Numero Un size is 32 X 16,5 X 23 cm = 12.6 x 6.5 x 9.1 inches.


Because she is seeing conflicting info online


----------



## prism525

Does anyone have any pictures of the Number Un Nano in Nude? I’m thinking of purchasing one but having trouble finding pictures that show what the color will look like in real life.


----------



## ZofieUp

Hi everyone,

i'm a new member of this  forum. 
This year, i've used these pages for research and found these very helpful. 
I've been rethinking what luxury means for me and bought some pieces of Polène.  I love the quality and simplicity of the brand and the prices are reasonable.

I would like to share some pictures but don't want to overshare, so let me know what you would like to see and hear about.

Here is a summery of the pieces that i own:
* SLG's: Wallet n° 7 black grain / larger caramel toned wallet that's currently not in the collection - smooth leather
* Le cabas: camel - grained leather
* No° 1 backpack - caramel - grained leather
* No° 1 nano - tangerine  - grained leather 
* No° 7 mini - grey - grained leather

Thank you all for your input in this past tread.


----------



## Fancyfree

ZofieUp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i'm a new member of this  forum.
> This year, i've used these pages for research and found these very helpful.
> I've been rethinking what luxury means for me and bought some pieces of Polène.  I love the quality and simplicity of the brand and the prices are reasonable.
> 
> I would like to share some pictures but don't want to overshare, so let me know what you would like to see and hear about.
> 
> Here is a summery of the pieces that i own:
> * SLG's: Wallet n° 7 black grain / larger caramel toned wallet that's currently not in the collection - smooth leather
> * Le cabas: camel - grained leather
> * No° 1 backpack - caramel - grained leather
> * No° 1 nano - tangerine  - grained leather
> * No° 7 mini - grey - grained leather
> 
> Thank you all for your input in this past tread.


I'd love to see and read your views on the Cabas and Nano! 

I don't think there is any such thing as oversharing on tPF  ,- we all love to learn about each other's bags. And we just skip what does not interest us


----------



## dropsofjupiter

ZofieUp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i'm a new member of this  forum.
> This year, i've used these pages for research and found these very helpful.
> I've been rethinking what luxury means for me and bought some pieces of Polène.  I love the quality and simplicity of the brand and the prices are reasonable.
> 
> I would like to share some pictures but don't want to overshare, so let me know what you would like to see and hear about.
> 
> Here is a summery of the pieces that i own:
> * SLG's: Wallet n° 7 black grain / larger caramel toned wallet that's currently not in the collection - smooth leather
> * Le cabas: camel - grained leather
> * No° 1 backpack - caramel - grained leather
> * No° 1 nano - tangerine  - grained leather
> * No° 7 mini - grey - grained leather
> 
> Thank you all for your input in this past tread.



I'd love to see a picture and your review of the No 7 mini if you don't mind!


----------



## annie_

Hi everyone! 

My first ever polene bag has arrived, a numero sept mini in smooth leather. I was so excited to open it and start using it but I think there may be a defect - the top flap is lopsided  can anyone else who has a numero sept mini (or just sept) tell me whether your flap is totally aligned with the bag or whether a bit of lopsided-ness is normal? I have emailed polene to ask for an exchange but would be good to know if I can expect this again, so I don’t have to go through the hassle of the exchange. Quite disappointed as heard great things about the quality of this brand !


----------



## southernbelle43

annie_ said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My first ever polene bag has arrived, a numero sept mini in smooth leather. I was so excited to open it and start using it but I think there may be a defect - the top flap is lopsided  can anyone else who has a numero sept mini (or just sept) tell me whether your flap is totally aligned with the bag or whether a bit of lopsided-ness is normal? I have emailed polene to ask for an exchange but would be good to know if I can expect this again, so I don’t have to go through the hassle of the exchange. Quite disappointed as heard great things about the quality of this brand !


I am sorry that happened, but it is clearly not aligned. But these things happen with even the “premier” brands occasionally as evidenced by all of the posts in this forum.


----------



## bbfrog

Hey everyone! This is my first time posting! 
Just wanted to share my experience with the numero sept. I currently have two numero sept bags, one in black textured leather and one in taupe textured leather. I used to have the textured cognac one and it looks much darker and burgundy in real life than the photos on the polene website suggest. (I ended up selling it on trr and they even listed it as burgundy). Everything about the quality of the bag and the silhouette I loved but the color did not suit me. Anyway I bought the Black textured version and loved it enough to yet again buy it a third time in taupe. I LOVE the color of this bag!! However I found that the ring felt really wimpy compared to my other two numero sept. The lock itself feels secure. Just opening feels loose in comparison. I sent polene an email with my concerns about possibly receiving a defective product because the lock on my first two bags have a good amount of give and the ring itself doesn’t move very far (photos show the maximum lift of the ring on each bag). I prefer this because it feels very secure and sturdy. The flap also kind of just pops open so its not fussy at all compared to the taupe where the flap stays in place and you have to pull the flap open (very minor detail, but it makes a difference). They asked me to send photos and I did. Its been well over a week and still no email back from polene. During that time however, I did take a close look and both of the locks and they are ACTUALLY visibly different! I’m SHOOK!! I’ve also obsessively watched every YouTube video featuring the numero sept and observed how their bags would open. I did find that everyone’s bag opened one of the two ways. Quite relieved that I’m now sure I didn’t get a defective bag. I wish the bags were more consistent though. And I wish polene would’ve emailed me back telling me so. The differences bothers me quite a bit but not enough to go through the hassle of making an exchange. Hope this wasn't too rambly, I wanted to be as detailed as possible.


----------



## Jereni

Hi all! I’m new to the Polene thread but have been catching up on the past 50 pages or so. Thanks for all the great info you’ve been sharing. 

I only discovered Polene after Megs posted her review of the Un Mini at which point I immediately got the dark green with suede, which I adore.  Recently I got the Un Nano in terracotta and love that possibly even more. 

At this point I am eyeing the Numero Sept *hard*. However based on what I’ve read in this thread, the textured leather on those bags is not the same as the grained leather that Polene has on some of the other bags. 

I baby my bags and am definitely a smooth leather girl when I can get it. That said, I am perfectly fine with the grained leather on my green mini. My question is, is the textured leather rock hard like saffiano, or is it still somewhat pleasant to touch and feel luxurious in any way?

Someone asked about it being like saffiano a few pages ago but I didn’t see any response. Thanks for any info! And does anyone have the Sept Mini in the tan?


----------



## bbfrog

Jereni said:


> Hi all! I’m new to the Polene thread but have been catching up on the past 50 pages or so. Thanks for all the great info you’ve been sharing.
> 
> I only discovered Polene after Megs posted her review of the Un Mini at which point I immediately got the dark green with suede, which I adore.  Recently I got the Un Nano in terracotta and love that possibly even more.
> 
> At this point I am eyeing the Numero Sept *hard*. However based on what I’ve read in this thread, the textured leather on those bags is not the same as the grained leather that Polene has on some of the other bags.
> 
> I baby my bags and am definitely a smooth leather girl when I can get it. That said, I am perfectly fine with the grained leather on my green mini. My question is, is the textured leather rock hard like saffiano, or is it still somewhat pleasant to touch and feel luxurious in any way?
> 
> Someone asked about it being like saffiano a few pages ago but I didn’t see any response. Thanks for any info! And does anyone have the Sept Mini in the tan?


The Sept is my first *grown up* handbag so my experience is extremely limited but I personally really love the feel of the textured leather and it smells great.  It's very structured and sturdy in the front and back panels but the sides are a little soft.


----------



## samfalstaff

My husband bought me the Le Cabas for Xmas (probably because I kept showing it to him). I have it now and can't for the life of me figure out how to snap the sides up. My husband is working on it now, but he's quite flummoxed too.

Oh, my! He just tied the hanging strap to the handle! Is that how it's done? 
ETA: Nope, not how it's done. Figured it out! The small strap "snaps" into the button of the other small strap.


----------



## Freak4Coach

samfalstaff said:


> My husband bought me the Le Cabas for Xmas (probably because I kept showing it to him). I have it now and can't for the life of me figure out how to snap the sides up. My husband is working on it now, but he's quite flummoxed too.
> 
> Oh, my! He just tied the hanging strap to the handle! Is that how it's done?
> View attachment 4942028



Hi. Congrats on the gorgeous new bag! Would love to see a full pic of the bag.

There should be a strap on each side of the bag. Those go across the opening of the bag and attach together in the middle of the opening.  That will pull the sides of the bag in. If you don’t want the sides pulled in then put the straps inside the bag without connecting them. Hope this helps!


----------



## lenie

samfalstaff said:


> My husband bought me the Le Cabas for Xmas (probably because I kept showing it to him). I have it now and can't for the life of me figure out how to snap the sides up. My husband is working on it now, but he's quite flummoxed too.
> 
> Oh, my! He just tied the hanging strap to the handle! Is that how it's done?
> ETA: Nope, not how it's done. Figured it out! The small strap "snaps" into the button of the other small strap.
> View attachment 4942028


This is a gorgeous color and style! How do you like the size of the bag? I’ve been thinking about it a lot and just not sure if it’s too big. I’m 5’2.5” and a size 6 or 8.


----------



## Jereni

bbfrog said:


> The Sept is my first *grown up* handbag so my experience is extremely limited but I personally really love the feel of the textured leather and it smells great.  It's very structured and sturdy in the front and back panels but the sides are a little soft.


Thanks for the info! So you don’t think it goes so far as to feel like saffiano?

Also, is the bag easy to open? Sometimes I find flap bags a little annoying, though the two Numero Uns haven’t bothered me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi. Congrats on the gorgeous new bag! Would love to see a full pic of the bag.
> 
> There should be a strap on each side of the bag. Those go across the opening of the bag and attach together in the middle of the opening.  That will pull the sides of the bag in. If you don’t want the sides pulled in then put the straps inside the bag without connecting them. Hope this helps!


I'll post photos soon. Thanks for the info on the straps!


----------



## samfalstaff

lenie said:


> This is a gorgeous color and style! How do you like the size of the bag? I’ve been thinking about it a lot and just not sure if it’s too big. I’m 5’2.5” and a size 6 or 8.


It's definitely big. I'll post photos soon.


----------



## lenie

samfalstaff said:


> It's definitely big. I'll post photos soon.


Thank you in advance for the pics. I like big bags but don’t want to look like I’m carrying around luggage. Happy New Year!


----------



## samfalstaff

Here are pictures of Le Cabas (cognac color) in sun and shade. Picture in the shade best depicts the actual color. I also included mod pictures, but please forgive my holiday PJs! Bag is cinched up in all pictures. Opening is large enough to get stuff in and out, but I imagine the straps might get in the way. I must say the bag is very comfortable, lightweight, and molds well to the body. Haven't tried the "cinched-out" look yet as I don't intend to wear it that way. (For reference, I'm 5'8", size 10.) Hope this helps!


----------



## lenie

samfalstaff said:


> Here are pictures of Le Cabas (cognac color) in sun and shade. Picture in the shade best depicts the actual color. I also included mod pictures, but please forgive my holiday PJs! Bag is cinched up in all pictures. Opening is large enough to get stuff in and out, but I imagine the straps might get in the way. I must say the bag is very comfortable, lightweight, and molds well to the body. Haven't tried the "cinched-out" look yet as I don't intend to wear it that way. (For reference, I'm 5'8", size 10.) Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4942976
> View attachment 4942977
> View attachment 4942978
> View attachment 4942979
> View attachment 4942980



Thank you for the pictures. It looks great on you and I love the color.


----------



## Freak4Coach

samfalstaff said:


> I'll post photos soon. Thanks for the info on the straps!



You're welcome


----------



## Freak4Coach

samfalstaff said:


> Here are pictures of Le Cabas (cognac color) in sun and shade. Picture in the shade best depicts the actual color. I also included mod pictures, but please forgive my holiday PJs! Bag is cinched up in all pictures. Opening is large enough to get stuff in and out, but I imagine the straps might get in the way. I must say the bag is very comfortable, lightweight, and molds well to the body. Haven't tried the "cinched-out" look yet as I don't intend to wear it that way. (For reference, I'm 5'8", size 10.) Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4942976
> View attachment 4942977
> View attachment 4942978
> View attachment 4942979
> View attachment 4942980



Thank you for posting the pics! Especially the mod shots. The bag is gorgeous and it looks great on you! I like how you can get 2 looks with it. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Fancyfree

Can anyone tell whether the Cabas' buttons have any function or are they just decorative?


----------



## Freak4Coach

Fancyfree said:


> Can anyone tell whether the Cabas' buttons have any function or are they just decorative?
> View attachment 4943486



Are they magnets that stick together?


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Can anyone tell whether the Cabas' buttons have any function or are they just decorative?
> View attachment 4943486


They snap together for a more rigid look. Although, they don't really contribute to the functionality of the bag so perhaps they are more decorative.
Snapped



Unsnapped


----------



## samfalstaff

Freak4Coach said:


> Are they magnets that stick together?


Nope. They are snaps similar to the ones on the Un.


----------



## samfalstaff

lenie said:


> Thank you for the pictures. It looks great on you and I love the color.


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank you for posting the pics! Especially the mod shots. The bag is gorgeous and it looks great on you! I like how you can get 2 looks with it. Enjoy your beauty!


Thank you! I will!


----------



## Freak4Coach

samfalstaff said:


> They snap together for a more rigid look. Although, they don't really contribute to the functionality of the bag so perhaps they are more decorative.
> Snapped
> View attachment 4943695
> 
> 
> Unsnapped
> 
> View attachment 4943696





samfalstaff said:


> Nope. They are snaps similar to the ones on the Un.



Oh I see now. Thanks to you both!


----------



## lenie

samfalstaff said:


> They snap together for a more rigid look. Although, they don't really contribute to the functionality of the bag so perhaps they are more decorative.
> Snapped
> View attachment 4943695
> 
> 
> Unsnapped
> 
> View attachment 4943696


This is so helpful. With the bag opened as in these pictures, how do you think the size compares to LV Neverfull?


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> They snap together for a more rigid look. Although, they don't really contribute to the functionality of the bag so perhaps they are more decorative.
> Snapped
> View attachment 4943695
> 
> 
> Unsnapped
> 
> View attachment 4943696


Thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

lenie said:


> This is so helpful. With the bag opened as in these pictures, how do you think the size compares to LV Neverfull?


Might be a little smaller than the MM Neverfull. I think the bottom of the bag has a smaller area than the MM. I haven't owned a Neverfull in years so I'm going off of memory and some measurements I quickly googled.


----------



## lenie

samfalstaff said:


> Might be a little smaller than the MM Neverfull. I think the bottom of the bag has a smaller area than the MM. I haven't owned a Neverfull in years so I'm going off of memory and some measurements I quickly googled.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sea0pal

Opinions please: am looking to get a Numero Sept large size but can't make up my mind about whether to get the black or grey smooth leather. Which do you think is a better everyday choice? Thanks!

Noir
Gris


----------



## the_baglover

sea0pal said:


> Opinions please: am looking to get a Numero Sept large size but can't make up my mind about whether to get the black or grey smooth leather. Which do you think is a better everyday choice? Thanks!
> 
> Noir
> Gris


 Both colours are beautiful. Think about the dominant colours in your wardrobe and what you'd like to wear.


----------



## lenie

sea0pal said:


> Opinions please: am looking to get a Numero Sept large size but can't make up my mind about whether to get the black or grey smooth leather. Which do you think is a better everyday choice? Thanks!
> 
> Noir
> Gris


Do you already have a lot of black bags? If so, the grey would be a great color. It goes with everything and is less harsh than black if you wear a lot of pastels or light colors.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Hi everyone!  I’ve been obsessed with looking at bags from this brand lately, I finally placed my order for a Numero Un Mini in Grey!  I thought the color combo was stunning and I love when a brand offers a neutral color that isn’t just black. Can’t wait till it comes!  

I’ve been really into these newer leather house bag brands lately (Polène, Mansur Gavriel, Strathberry etc) and love the focus on craftsmanship at a reasonable price point.  I’m also looking at the Numero Huit, would love to get that in the mint shade!  Polène is really speaking to me with their color options I think they’re all so beautiful (particularly their neutral tones) and even the pastel shades don’t look too crazy.  I’ll share pics as soon as my bag gets here!


----------



## southernbelle43

Lady Stardust said:


> Hi everyone!  I’ve been obsessed with looking at bags from this brand lately, I finally placed my order for a Numero Un Mini in Grey!  I thought the color combo was stunning and I love when a brand offers a neutral color that isn’t just black. Can’t wait till it comes!
> 
> I’ve been really into these newer leather house bag brands lately (Polène, Mansur Gavriel, Strathberry etc) and love the focus on craftsmanship at a reasonable price point.  I’m also looking at the Numero Huit, would love to get that in the mint shade!  Polène is really speaking to me with their color options I think they’re all so beautiful (particularly their neutral tones) and even the pastel shades don’t look too crazy.  I’ll share pics as soon as my bag gets here!


Be sure and check out Massaccesi. Premier leather and quality, personalized custom orders at a very low cost. Plus personal contact with the designer!


----------



## Lady Stardust

southernbelle43 said:


> Be sure and check out Massaccesi. Premier leather and quality, personalized custom orders at a very low cost. Plus personal contact with the designer!



I’ll definitely look into them, thanks!


----------



## crispypickles

Has any Canadians paid duties recently? Thinking of purchasing numero sept but hoping no duty!


----------



## iriza

Ladies with the Numero Neuf, do you like carrying it? Or would you rather have bought something else? Thanks!


----------



## lovepink13

crispypickles said:


> Has any Canadians paid duties recently? Thinking of purchasing numero sept but hoping no duty!


Buy in Euro's not USD. Seems to help lower the duties you will pay!


----------



## angelett

Do you guys think it’s better to purchase the Numero Sept in smooth grey or in textured craie/white? I really like the white one, but I’m worried about color transfer and not sure if I’d like the fact that it’s textured.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

They are such a good price, go ahead and get the one you love. Wipe it down with a warm damp washcloth when needed or if that doesn't work try a magic eraser to remove stains from white. Works on my white sneakers.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Numéro Un came today!  I'm really happy with it, it's the exact size I thought it was and very roomy.  I'm not a big bag person, so I never carry a ton of things and this looks like it will hold all my items easily.  The color combo is also gorgeous and unique for my collection    The back pocket fits my phone (iPhone 11 Pro regular size) perfectly as well which I always love on a bag!  The closure is really secure but also very easy to open and shut, I can't stand when a bag needs 2 hands/to be taken off your shoulder to get in/out.  Will definitely purchase more from Polène in the future!

One random thing I find interesting is it doesn't say Polène anywhere inside the bag like there's no brand tag/stamp, it only says the name on the hardware and on a tiny little made in tag.

For color reference, both of these pics were taken in my bedroom with the lamp on, I haven't seen it in daylight yet!


----------



## babyloove

Hello,
I have the polene numero un mini in red and adore it. But I find it a bit heavy. Anyone changed the strap ? Do you know where I can find a red leather strap that would fit the bag ? Thanks


----------



## winniesigh

Specialk22 said:


> Sure, here you go. It's hard to photograph the interior due to the opening. This is what I will likely regularly carry in it, plus the phone I took the picture with. While a small wallet did fit, it felt overstuffed and harder to get things out. I would definitely say the color is a neutral but does read more as a blush nudey pink to me than a true beige. It reminds me of ballet slippers. There are no interior pockets, just one open compartment lined with suede and stamped "Polene" and "Made in Spain" in the center.
> 
> View attachment 4796099
> View attachment 4796100



Wondering how the numero huit has held up for you now that you've had it for half a year? I don't own any Polene so am not sure of leather quality and durability. Thank you!


----------



## Fawnfawn

crispypickles said:


> Has any Canadians paid duties recently? Thinking of purchasing numero sept but hoping no duty!


Yep! I received my un nano dec. 23rd. I didn’t think to order from the euro site so my duties may have been higher but I was charged $57 for duty/tax.


----------



## lenie

I gave in and just ordered the Le Cabas in taupe. I was debating between cognac and taupe but I have other bags in color similar to cognac.  Will post review when I get the bag.


----------



## roxta

Hi guys, just received a reply from Polene saying that they have no plans on introducing silver hardware. So if you're like me and you don't wear yellow gold or bags with yellow gold hardware, you'll be saving some money.  I guess I have to stop looking at their bags then because it's not going to happen....


----------



## michele28ice

Anybody have insight/tips/advice on choosing between the Un Nano and Sept full size? Completely obsessed with both haha

Also, I read briefly in this thread that some people thought the Sept in textured leather was not that great--but why? Was this in reference to textured vs smooth, or Sept textured vs Un textured? I'm new and learning more about leathers, so please forgive me!


----------



## Bplancon15

michele28ice said:


> Anybody have insight/tips/advice on choosing between the Un Nano and Sept full size? Completely obsessed with both haha
> 
> Also, I read briefly in this thread that some people thought the Sept in textured leather was not that great--but why? Was this in reference to textured vs smooth, or Sept textured vs Un textured? I'm new and learning more about leathers, so please forgive me!


just read the return policy!!! I am out $85 because I had to pay to return a bag that I didn’t like.


----------



## michele28ice

bbfrog said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first time posting!
> Just wanted to share my experience with the numero sept. I currently have two numero sept bags, one in black textured leather and one in taupe textured leather. I used to have the textured cognac one and it looks much darker and burgundy in real life than the photos on the polene website suggest. (I ended up selling it on trr and they even listed it as burgundy). Everything about the quality of the bag and the silhouette I loved but the color did not suit me. Anyway I bought the Black textured version and loved it enough to yet again buy it a third time in taupe. I LOVE the color of this bag!! However I found that the ring felt really wimpy compared to my other two numero sept. The lock itself feels secure. Just opening feels loose in comparison. I sent polene an email with my concerns about possibly receiving a defective product because the lock on my first two bags have a good amount of give and the ring itself doesn’t move very far (photos show the maximum lift of the ring on each bag). I prefer this because it feels very secure and sturdy. The flap also kind of just pops open so its not fussy at all compared to the taupe where the flap stays in place and you have to pull the flap open (very minor detail, but it makes a difference). They asked me to send photos and I did. Its been well over a week and still no email back from polene. During that time however, I did take a close look and both of the locks and they are ACTUALLY visibly different! I’m SHOOK!! I’ve also obsessively watched every YouTube video featuring the numero sept and observed how their bags would open. I did find that everyone’s bag opened one of the two ways. Quite relieved that I’m now sure I didn’t get a defective bag. I wish the bags were more consistent though. And I wish polene would’ve emailed me back telling me so. The differences bothers me quite a bit but not enough to go through the hassle of making an exchange. Hope this wasn't too rambly, I wanted to be as detailed as possible.
> View attachment 4940052
> View attachment 4940053
> View attachment 4940055
> View attachment 4940056
> View attachment 4940057



This is pretty baffling! I wonder if it has anything to do with the different bag colors or if they changed vendors entirely? Again, totally baffling. Please do update us if you hear back from them, I'm so curious to know their explanation haha


----------



## bbfrog

michele28ice said:


> This is pretty baffling! I wonder if it has anything to do with the different bag colors or if they changed vendors entirely? Again, totally baffling. Please do update us if you hear back from them, I'm so curious to know their explanation haha


Since I ordered during the holidays, response back from polene took quite a bit of time. It took maybe a week and a half but they apologized for the delay. They did not explain the difference in the locks but only told me that it was unusual and offered me to exchange (free of charge, too!). I thought it was strange that they wouldn't just tell me there were two styles of locks but maybe they misunderstood my email. To be honest, now that I have some hindsight and gotten use out of it, if I have received the taupe bag without the experience of the previous two, I would've thought the lock was fine!


----------



## holdalls

bbfrog said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first time posting!
> Just wanted to share my experience with the numero sept. I currently have two numero sept bags, one in black textured leather and one in taupe textured leather. I used to have the textured cognac one and it looks much darker and burgundy in real life than the photos on the polene website suggest. (I ended up selling it on trr and they even listed it as burgundy). Everything about the quality of the bag and the silhouette I loved but the color did not suit me. Anyway I bought the Black textured version and loved it enough to yet again buy it a third time in taupe. I LOVE the color of this bag!! However I found that the ring felt really wimpy compared to my other two numero sept. The lock itself feels secure. Just opening feels loose in comparison. I sent polene an email with my concerns about possibly receiving a defective product because the lock on my first two bags have a good amount of give and the ring itself doesn’t move very far (photos show the maximum lift of the ring on each bag). I prefer this because it feels very secure and sturdy. The flap also kind of just pops open so its not fussy at all compared to the taupe where the flap stays in place and you have to pull the flap open (very minor detail, but it makes a difference). They asked me to send photos and I did. Its been well over a week and still no email back from polene. During that time however, I did take a close look and both of the locks and they are ACTUALLY visibly different! I’m SHOOK!! I’ve also obsessively watched every YouTube video featuring the numero sept and observed how their bags would open. I did find that everyone’s bag opened one of the two ways. Quite relieved that I’m now sure I didn’t get a defective bag. I wish the bags were more consistent though. And I wish polene would’ve emailed me back telling me so. The differences bothers me quite a bit but not enough to go through the hassle of making an exchange. Hope this wasn't too rambly, I wanted to be as detailed as possible.
> View attachment 4940052
> View attachment 4940053
> View attachment 4940055
> View attachment 4940056
> View attachment 4940057



That's funny about the cognac sept looking like burgundy - i had the same thought! I got a cognac sept (I had to doublecheck my order confirmation email to see if perhaps i made a mistake and got burgundy instead), and really waffled between cognac or another color for the neuf, but ended up with cognac because I studied so many photos. The two colors look really different in person! Nothing against burgundy - it's a lovely color, but not what I was expecting.


----------



## michele28ice

holdalls said:


> That's funny about the cognac sept looking like burgundy - i had the same thought! I got a cognac sept (I had to doublecheck my order confirmation email to see if perhaps i made a mistake and got burgundy instead), and really waffled between cognac or another color for the neuf, but ended up with cognac because I studied so many photos. The two colors look really different in person! Nothing against burgundy - it's a lovely color, but not what I was expecting.


Thank you for sharing! I'm a black bag person, but was lusting after the Cognac. And this easily made my decision for me to to stick with black for Sept haha!


----------



## ZofieUp

Hi everybody,

A few weeks ago i posted if somebody was interested in pictures of my collection. I used the past weeks to use the new ones before i would review them.

Most recent items:
Le cabas camel -love the size of the bag. The quality is good. I don’t use the more closed option because it limits me in carrying my laptop. I bought it with the free shipping promo and haven’t stopped using it.

Numero un mini, backpack caramel - bought it with the free shipping promo. The straps are a struggle to change. I use it crossbody and leave it like that. The interior is perfect for me, fits all my essentials.

Numero un nano tangerine - love this as a small bag in summer months. Fits the basics (no sunglasses) have some staines because of the handsanitizer.

Numero sept mini, Grey textured - least used bag and have had it for a year. Color is to dark for and bag to small for me. I use a minimal amount of SLG’s and i’am for sure limited with them. Probably going to sell this one.

Wallet N°7, black - perfect for my small bags however i do miss a place for   bills and in my case, drivers lisence. 

Wallet 17x12 cm (not available online and name in the order, monochrome terre de sienne - love the size and use it with the numero un backpack. It’s smooth leather and verry durable. 

I live in Europe, so i don’t have to pay import duties. 
I had a horrible experience with client service after a misstake they made. Took a lot of time to recieve the right item.
However i haven’t had any bad experience since then.


----------



## ZofieUp

Took Some pictures of my collection. This is part two


----------



## Lady Stardust

ZofieUp said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> A few weeks ago i posted if somebody was interested in pictures of my collection. I used the past weeks to use the new ones before i would review them.
> 
> Most recent items:
> Le cabas camel -love the size of the bag. The quality is good. I don’t use the more closed option because it limits me in carrying my laptop. I bought it with the free shipping promo and haven’t stopped using it.
> 
> Numero un mini, backpack caramel - bought it with the free shipping promo. The straps are a struggle to change. I use it crossbody and leave it like that. The interior is perfect for me, fits all my essentials.
> 
> Numero un nano tangerine - love this as a small bag in summer months. Fits the basics (no sunglasses) have some staines because of the handsanitizer.
> 
> Numero sept mini, Grey textured - least used bag and have had it for a year. Color is to dark for and bag to small for me. I use a minimal amount of SLG’s and i’am for sure limited with them. Probably going to sell this one.
> 
> Wallet N°7, black - perfect for my small bags however i do miss a place for   bills and in my case, drivers lisence.
> 
> Wallet 17x12 cm (not available online and name in the order, monochrome terre de sienne - love the size and use it with the numero un backpack. It’s smooth leather and verry durable.
> 
> I live in Europe, so i don’t have to pay import duties.
> I had a horrible experience with client service after a misstake they made. Took a lot of time to recieve the right item.
> However i haven’t had any bad experience since then.



I love the tangerine shade!!


----------



## roxta

ZofieUp said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> A few weeks ago i posted if somebody was interested in pictures of my collection. I used the past weeks to use the new ones before i would review them.
> 
> Most recent items:
> Le cabas camel -love the size of the bag. The quality is good. I don’t use the more closed option because it limits me in carrying my laptop. I bought it with the free shipping promo and haven’t stopped using it.
> 
> Numero un mini, backpack caramel - bought it with the free shipping promo. The straps are a struggle to change. I use it crossbody and leave it like that. The interior is perfect for me, fits all my essentials.
> 
> Numero un nano tangerine - love this as a small bag in summer months. Fits the basics (no sunglasses) have some staines because of the handsanitizer.
> 
> Numero sept mini, Grey textured - least used bag and have had it for a year. Color is to dark for and bag to small for me. I use a minimal amount of SLG’s and i’am for sure limited with them. Probably going to sell this one.
> 
> Wallet N°7, black - perfect for my small bags however i do miss a place for   bills and in my case, drivers lisence.
> 
> Wallet 17x12 cm (not available online and name in the order, monochrome terre de sienne - love the size and use it with the numero un backpack. It’s smooth leather and verry durable.
> 
> I live in Europe, so i don’t have to pay import duties.
> I had a horrible experience with client service after a misstake they made. Took a lot of time to recieve the right item.
> However i haven’t had any bad experience since then.


The grey Sept is the one I would get..... if it came with silver hardware.


----------



## taypolo

Does anyone have any suggestions on the numero un nano in the burgundy as to whether to get the textured leather or the smooth? 
I’m leaning towards the smooth leather but I wanted to see if anyone has experience with the quality of both before I decide.


----------



## KHP

I was wondering if anyone, particularly my fellow Europeans, has encountered difficulties in ordering from the polène website. My birthday is coming up and my sweet husband has been trying to order for a week now. He finally came to me yesterday saying that his creditcard keeps being rejected. We called the creditcard company and they mentioned that as of January 4th, new rules have been implemented in Europe regarding creditcard payments, requiring additional verification.....which Polène does not offer. Therefore, we can't order. Obviously, we have also contacted Polène by now, but I can't be the only one can I? It would mean that they haven't sold any goods within the EU for the last 24 days....


----------



## LVsprouseAddict

Hey KHP,

I have ordered something to Germany on the 17th and I had no issues paying by credit card. I hope the information helps


----------



## KHP

LVsprouseAddict said:


> Hey KHP,
> 
> I have ordered something to Germany on the 17th and I had no issues paying by credit card. I hope the information helps


Hugely, thanks! I don't want to be going back and forth between polene and the credit card company. We have been using this card for payments around the world, without trouble.  We'll see what polene has to say...


----------



## LVsprouseAddict

KHP said:


> Hugely, thanks! I don't want to be going back and forth between polene and the credit card company. We have been using this card for payments around the world, without trouble.  We'll see what polene has to say...



Happy to help  Fingers crossed that you can order your birthday bag soon!


----------



## Jereni

ZofieUp said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> A few weeks ago i posted if somebody was interested in pictures of my collection. I used the past weeks to use the new ones before i would review them.
> 
> Most recent items:
> Le cabas camel -love the size of the bag. The quality is good. I don’t use the more closed option because it limits me in carrying my laptop. I bought it with the free shipping promo and haven’t stopped using it.
> 
> Numero un mini, backpack caramel - bought it with the free shipping promo. The straps are a struggle to change. I use it crossbody and leave it like that. The interior is perfect for me, fits all my essentials.
> 
> Numero un nano tangerine - love this as a small bag in summer months. Fits the basics (no sunglasses) have some staines because of the handsanitizer.
> 
> Numero sept mini, Grey textured - least used bag and have had it for a year. Color is to dark for and bag to small for me. I use a minimal amount of SLG’s and i’am for sure limited with them. Probably going to sell this one.
> 
> Wallet N°7, black - perfect for my small bags however i do miss a place for   bills and in my case, drivers lisence.
> 
> Wallet 17x12 cm (not available online and name in the order, monochrome terre de sienne - love the size and use it with the numero un backpack. It’s smooth leather and verry durable.
> 
> I live in Europe, so i don’t have to pay import duties.
> I had a horrible experience with client service after a misstake they made. Took a lot of time to recieve the right item.
> However i haven’t had any bad experience since then.



Thank you so much for sharing all these photos and your experience! It’s incredibly helpful. I’ve been thinking hard about a numero sept. The small size doesn’t bother me but I really wish I could feel the leather before I buy it. 



taypolo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on the numero un nano in the burgundy as to whether to get the textured leather or the smooth?
> I’m leaning towards the smooth leather but I wanted to see if anyone has experience with the quality of both before I decide.



I have the terracotta un nano in smooth leather and I LOVE it. I think I would only get this bag in smooth leather. I have the mini in the grained leather which I also like. But IMO the textured leather on the nano is not as great an option because the bag design is a soft and feminine look while the textured leather seems more structured and formal. Just my two cents tho!


----------



## suhkrukirss

KHP said:


> I was wondering if anyone, particularly my fellow Europeans, has encountered difficulties in ordering from the polène website. My birthday is coming up and my sweet husband has been trying to order for a week now. He finally came to me yesterday saying that his creditcard keeps being rejected. We called the creditcard company and they mentioned that as of January 4th, new rules have been implemented in Europe regarding creditcard payments, requiring additional verification.....hich Polène does not offer. Therefore, we can't order. Obviously, we have also contacted Polène by now, but I can't be the only one can I? It would mean that they haven't sold any goods within the EU for the last 24 days....



Hi) I have the same problem - couldn't place my order yesterday because of additional verification. I'm from Estonia. Don't understand why Polene do not solve this problem and why do not offer to pay via PayPal, for example.. By the way, these diffiiculties I experienced only with Polene.. I'm upset( waiting for the official answer.


----------



## the_baglover

KHP said:


> I was wondering if anyone, particularly my fellow Europeans, has encountered difficulties in ordering from the polène website. My birthday is coming up and my sweet husband has been trying to order for a week now. He finally came to me yesterday saying that his creditcard keeps being rejected. We called the creditcard company and they mentioned that as of January 4th, new rules have been implemented in Europe regarding creditcard payments, requiring additional verification.....which Polène does not offer. Therefore, we can't order. Obviously, we have also contacted Polène by now, but I can't be the only one can I? It would mean that they haven't sold any goods within the EU for the last 24 days....


What additional verification are they asking for?


----------



## suhkrukirss

the_baglover said:


> What additional verification are they asking for?



My bank's page says:
"If the online store hasn't joined Mastercard SecureCode and/or Verified by Visa, then some card payments may fail".

Probably Polene has not updated software for these innovations.


----------



## Julija

I made a purchase with Polene 3 days ago and business was as usual, no problem whatsoever. I'm from Spain


----------



## the_baglover

suhkrukirss said:


> My bank's page says:
> "If the online store hasn't joined Mastercard SecureCode and/or Verified by Visa, then some card payments may fail".
> 
> Probably Polene has not updated software for these innovations.


Yes, I can see now why it would be declined.


----------



## Emily_Ed

I love Polene handbags


----------



## squintright

galex101404 said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of Polenes Caramel vs Cognac? I tried to do a search and couldn’t find anything. I’m interested in the new Numero Un Mini Backpack, but am in between these two colors. Thank you!



I realized no one ever got back to you on this. 

I spent way too many hours doing a similar search/comparison and wanted to share the results of my search for anyone who may be keen as well (so they dont have to go through the pain)

Cognac
 @shestheposh (IG and youtube) has done a review on her cognac backpack. Both her youtube and IG makes the cognac look very much like the caramel in her pictures. 7 Aug 2020 was when she did an IG post. She generously DMed me a picture of the cognac in bright light and natural lighting when I asked, but I won't be sharing those since they're not mine to! But it definitely did not look similar to the shade of cognac that @Lindalex had posted of her tote here. 

@par_amour_des_bonnes_choses also had an IG post of her cognac backpack on 27 January. 

@peggy_loves has one on 24 Aug 2020 that looks suspiciously like cognac, but she has not specified the color.

Caramel
@Geogirl posted her caramel version here, which was so so helpful! 

Hope this helps anyone who also faced the same conundrum as me


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just wanted to share something silly but the Numéro Un is a big hit in my house because of the chain lol my cat has been obsessed with it since I got it and every time I have it out she has to hold onto the chain or play with it!


----------



## Biogirl1

What a pretty kitty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Biogirl1 said:


> What a pretty kitty!



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Lady Stardust said:


> Just wanted to share something silly but the Numéro Un is a big hit in my house because of the chain lol my cat has been obsessed with it since I got it and every time I have it out she has to hold onto the chain or play with it!
> 
> View attachment 4983735
> 
> View attachment 4983736


Such a pretty girl!  Has good taste, apparently!


----------



## JenJBS

Lady Stardust said:


> Just wanted to share something silly but the Numéro Un is a big hit in my house because of the chain lol my cat has been obsessed with it since I got it and every time I have it out she has to hold onto the chain or play with it!
> 
> View attachment 4983735
> 
> View attachment 4983736



Adorable! Pretty Kitty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty girl!  Has good taste, apparently!





JenJBS said:


> Adorable! Pretty Kitty!



Thank you both!  She’s the best little lady


----------



## Sarah03

Lady Stardust said:


> Just wanted to share something silly but the Numéro Un is a big hit in my house because of the chain lol my cat has been obsessed with it since I got it and every time I have it out she has to hold onto the chain or play with it!
> 
> View attachment 4983735
> 
> View attachment 4983736


Ohhh how sweet!!! What a pretty kitty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sarah03 said:


> Ohhh how sweet!!! What a pretty kitty!



Thanks!


----------



## sparklesx

Hey everyone, I'm thinking of getting the Numero Huit but can't decide whether to get the regular or mini size. For those of you that own one, do you have any suggestions/tips?


----------



## brevebelle

sparklesx said:


> Hey everyone, I'm thinking of getting the Numero Huit but can't decide whether to get the regular or mini size. For those of you that own one, do you have any suggestions/tips?



I just ordered the Numero Huit in the regular size (yesterday!), and I'm impatiently awaiting my shipment notification.

For me, I made the decision to do the regular size based off 3 things -- (1) I'm 5'9" and 170 lbs., but I'm wary of mini bags because I don't want to look clownish with a _too small_ bag on my arm; (2) the Minks4All YouTube review of the regular/mini Huit bags and how the regular one just seemed more appealing to me based off her video; and (3) I'd rather have a little more space than not be able to get my phone or something in it.


----------



## WildRose89

I agree with the above. I saw Minks' YouTube review of the Numero Huit in both sizes and the mini seems too small. The shape already makes it difficult to get your hand in and out but the mini version has such a tiny opening, I know it would be inconvenient. I also looked at a lot of size comparison pics/Minks' mod shots and the mini just looks too small. The bigger size is still quite small (in a good way) in my opinion, and I like small bags/am 5'2. So yeah, definitely think the design is best showcased in the "bigger" size.


----------



## WildRose89

taypolo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on the numero un nano in the burgundy as to whether to get the textured leather or the smooth?
> I’m leaning towards the smooth leather but I wanted to see if anyone has experience with the quality of both before I decide.



I have the numero un nano in burgundy, smooth leather and she's beautiful! I looked at the grained leather but to me it didn't look as nice in this design. It's great on bigger bags but in this nano style smooth looks better. I'm happy with mine ☺️


----------



## WildRose89

Here are pics of the Numero Un Nano in burgundy. Just received on Monday - shipping to Australia was way faster than I expected. Depending on the lighting the colour really differs, as you can see. In shady areas it's more oxblood. 

Haven't worn her yet but plan to wear her to work tomorrow as my second bag along with my backpack. I got this bag mainly for going out on weekends/after work because it's so lightweight and easy to wear, and fits everything I need to step out of the house. The regular size is gorgeous and so luxe looking with the suede flap, but unfortunately too big for my frame/needs. Currently lusting after the Numero Un Mini in terracotta even though I don't need it


----------



## Lady Stardust

WildRose89 said:


> View attachment 4985516
> 
> View attachment 4985517
> 
> Here are pics of the Numero Un Nano in burgundy. Just received on Monday - shipping to Australia was way faster than I expected. Depending on the lighting the colour really differs, as you can see. In shady areas it's more oxblood.
> 
> Haven't worn her yet but plan to wear her to work tomorrow as my second bag along with my backpack. I got this bag mainly for going out on weekends/after work because it's so lightweight and easy to wear, and fits everything I need to step out of the house. The regular size is gorgeous and so luxe looking with the suede flap, but unfortunately too big for my frame/needs. Currently lusting after the Numero Un Mini in terracotta even though I don't need it



Gorgeous color!


----------



## calamitymanu

taypolo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on the numero un nano in the burgundy as to whether to get the textured leather or the smooth?
> I’m leaning towards the smooth leather but I wanted to see if anyone has experience with the quality of both before I decide.


Hi!
I've got the Polene nano in burgundy in the texture leather. I can post you pictures later, if you like as I'm not at home right now. I'm very satisfied with the quality. However, if I were to buy the same bag right now, I'd opt for the smooth leather because the textured leather is too dark IMHO, while the smooth leather is a bit lighter and brighter.
HTH

Manuela


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi guys contemplating between numero 9 in chalk or numero 7 in white?

help me decide

wanted the numero 1 nano as well at first but thought maybe a unique structure would be nicer


----------



## JenJBS

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi guys contemplating between numero 9 in chalk or numero 7 in white?
> 
> help me decide
> 
> wanted the numero 1 nano as well at first but thought maybe a unique structure would be nicer



Numero 9 in chalk is my vote.


----------



## taypolo

WildRose89 said:


> View attachment 4985516
> 
> View attachment 4985517
> 
> Here are pics of the Numero Un Nano in burgundy. Just received on Monday - shipping to Australia was way faster than I expected. Depending on the lighting the colour really differs, as you can see. In shady areas it's more oxblood.
> 
> Haven't worn her yet but plan to wear her to work tomorrow as my second bag along with my backpack. I got this bag mainly for going out on weekends/after work because it's so lightweight and easy to wear, and fits everything I need to step out of the house. The regular size is gorgeous and so luxe looking with the suede flap, but unfortunately too big for my frame/needs. Currently lusting after the Numero Un Mini in terracotta even though I don't need it




Oooooh it's so beautiful! I just noticed that the smooth leather was back in stock today so I am so tempted to place my order today!

Has anyone from Canada ordered from Polene recently? I am curious about duty fees!


----------



## taypolo

calamitymanu said:


> Hi!
> I've got the Polene nano in burgundy in the texture leather. I can post you pictures later, if you like as I'm not at home right now. I'm very satisfied with the quality. However, if I were to buy the same bag right now, I'd opt for the smooth leather because the textured leather is too dark IMHO, while the smooth leather is a bit lighter and brighter.
> HTH
> 
> Manuela



I would love to see it in the textured leather if you are able to post photos! 
Good to know about the colours, I think that's why I'm leaning towards the smooth leather in the burgundy because it does look a bit lighter!


----------



## WildRose89

calamitymanu said:


> Hi!
> I've got the Polene nano in burgundy in the texture leather. I can post you pictures later, if you like as I'm not at home right now. I'm very satisfied with the quality. However, if I were to buy the same bag right now, I'd opt for the smooth leather because the textured leather is too dark IMHO, while the smooth leather is a bit lighter and brighter.
> HTH
> 
> Manuela



Yes I noticed this as well. The photos on the Polene site show the textured leather nano looking a lot darker than the smooth leather. In reality I think it might be a bit darker but not as much of a discrepancy as on the website. After all, this bag looks so different depending on the lighting. Would love to see your bag!


----------



## WildRose89

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi guys contemplating between numero 9 in chalk or numero 7 in white?
> 
> help me decide
> 
> wanted the numero 1 nano as well at first but thought maybe a unique structure would be nicer



I like the look of the Numero 7 in white but that's just my opinion. It depends what you're using it for because these 2 bags are complete opposites, haha. Also it looks like the white Numero 9 is currently sold out  Hopefully they re-stock soon...


----------



## WildRose89

Used my burgundy smooth nano at work for the first time. I found it functional and amazingly lightweight. One thing I wish was that the clasp was different. Idk how to explain it in words but I don't like how you have to clip it upwards, rather than clipping downwards like every other bag. It's not hard to close, I guess I'm just not used to it! It takes a few seconds and can be done with one hand but I usually use two. Also by the end of the day I ended up unclipping the inner part of the bag because when it's clipped up it just becomes a black hole where you can't find your keys lol 

This is actually the only bag I own in such smooth leather and I'm a little worried because I have long nails and my stuff tends to get knocked around a bit due to work/commuting. Yesterday my bag and I took a ferry, walked around a lot, sat in the grass at lunch, took a train... I promise this is the last time I'll post pics (until I get another Polene bag ) but I couldn't resist:

Morning light on the ferry



Mod shot (worn crossbody over work backpack, adjusted to middle strap length). I'm 5'2 for reference.


----------



## caseybc

I'm new to TPF so just wanted to jump on this thread and share my love for Polene bags! I have the Numero 7 in black textured leather, and this thread actually helped me with the research to ensure I would be happy with my purchase (so thank you all!). I'm also eyeing the Numero Un Nano in Chalk and the Numero Un Mini in Camel!


----------



## Zoeyprincess

WildRose89 said:


> I like the look of the Numero 7 in white but that's just my opinion. It depends what you're using it for because these 2 bags are complete opposites, haha. Also it looks like the white Numero 9 is currently sold out  Hopefully they re-stock soon...



sadlyi have to wait a few weeks for the chalk i think its their best seller as well!


----------



## calamitymanu

taypolo said:


> I would love to see it in the textured leather if you are able to post photos!
> Good to know about the colours, I think that's why I'm leaning towards the smooth leather in the burgundy because it does look a bit lighter!


Here we go  
I posted two pictures taken beside the window in natural light, but consider it's cloudy today. Then I've also taken two pictures with the lights on.
I've named the pictures according to the light conditions.


----------



## WildRose89

Oh wow it really is different in the grained leather! Darker and more brown-toned. So the website pics actually are accurate in how they depict the colour of burgundy smooth vs grained.


----------



## Surelyfunke

Could anyone tell me how much the Numero Un weighs when empty? Thanks!


----------



## MsKaren

Hey, I’ve been eyeing the Numero Un Nano but have been struggling to decide between black and nude, mainly because I couldn’t really be sure what colour the nude actually is. I’ve had this email from Polene this afternoon that makes it appear to me that the nude and pink are actually almost identical, can anyone confirm if this is true? I have read through the thread and have seen someone say that the nude has pink undertones but I just wonder if it’s still more of a pink or more of a nude?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Norma Jeane Monroe said:


> View attachment 4793361
> 
> 
> Ok so... I first saw this bag in camel and was pretty set on that color and then I saw the black and now I can't decide. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I don't have a camel bag or any "brown" bags so this bag in camel really caught my eye. I do have bag in the color sand by Want Les Essentiels, the Maxi Valencia satchel which is my go to bag when I need a bag that isn't black. I am not sure which color to choose now and both is not an option... any advice?


OMG! I love the Huit! The colors you picked are gorgeous. Do you tend to wear more earth tones - get the camel. More cool or jewel colors - get the black. 


Specialk22 said:


> She is here! Today I received my new numero huit mini in nude. It definitely has a lot of blush pink undertones. I think the most accurate color is in the picture next to my numero un mini and nano.
> 
> For mod shot reference, I am 5'2" and 130 lbs. The strap is on the middle setting. I am glad I went with the mini because I think the full size would stick out too far crossbody for my comfort. That's  why my Neo Noe is a shoulder bag only for me (plus the too long strap).
> 
> It is fairly easy to get into, at least as easy as any other bucket bag. I will say I believe it has slightly less capacity than  my nano because of the shape. So far, I tossed in a mini pochette, small zip wallet, cles, phone and card case with no problem. I can do more on what fits if people are interested after the kids go to bed.
> 
> View attachment 4795638
> View attachment 4795639
> View attachment 4795640
> View attachment 4795641
> View attachment 4795642


Sooooo pretty!!!


Specialk22 said:


> Sure, here you go. It's hard to photograph the interior due to the opening. This is what I will likely regularly carry in it, plus the phone I took the picture with. While a small wallet did fit, it felt overstuffed and harder to get things out. I would definitely say the color is a neutral but does read more as a blush nudey pink to me than a true beige. It reminds me of ballet slippers. There are no interior pockets, just one open compartment lined with suede and stamped "Polene" and "Made in Spain" in the center.
> 
> View attachment 4796099
> View attachment 4796100


Would this fit sunglasses in a soft case?


sesilt said:


> View attachment 4797585
> 
> My numero huit in grey is here! This is the regular size. I actually like the mini size as well but I wanted it to be more practical for everyday use.
> 
> The colour is TO DIE for. I think it’s more beautiful in real life than on the photos online. It’s a beige/grey/oyster colour- kind of non descript neutral that would go with everything.
> 
> I haven’t been wearing bags aside from fanny packs lately with quarantine and all but I’m really looking forward to taking this one out!


Wowsers. That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## WildRose89

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I’ve been eyeing the Numero Un Nano but have been struggling to decide between black and nude, mainly because I couldn’t really be sure what colour the nude actually is. I’ve had this email from Polene this afternoon that makes it appear to me that the nude and pink are actually almost identical, can anyone confirm if this is true? I have read through the thread and have seen someone say that the nude has pink undertones but I just wonder if it’s still more of a pink or more of a nude?



There's a video by a YouTuber called Classic Claudine showing her nude nano and on the screen it looked like a true nude to me, but in the video she says it's exactly like the pictures on the website. Your best hope is trying to find people re-selling the nude nano second hand, so they have their own pics in different lighting.


----------



## MsKaren

WildRose89 said:


> There's a video by a YouTuber called Classic Claudine showing her nude nano and on the screen it looked like a true nude to me, but in the video she says it's exactly like the pictures on the website. Your best hope is trying to find people re-selling the nude nano second hand, so they have their own pics in different lighting.


Thank you, I have watched some YouTube videos so will check it I have seen that one or not, have been scrolling through all the Instagram posts too but it is so hard to tell on the screen sometimes. Thank you for the suggestion x


----------



## brevebelle

I just wanted to come back and share some photos. I ordered the full size Numero Huit in the nude color, and it arrived today! My initial impressions are good. The unboxing was very nice, and the bag itself is gorgeous. I really wanted a soft, delicate shaded bucket bag to pair with some of my Lilly Pulitzer collection when I wear those things in the spring/summer. So far, I'm in love and I think it's perfect! Inside with some ambient lighting, the color is more of a neutral beige, but the natural light coming in through my windows makes the bag look lighter.


----------



## WildRose89

Stunning!!!! I've been looking at this one too, debating between this colour or black in full size. How do you find the opening? Is it easy to get things in and out? I find my Polene bag is like a black hole unless I undo the snaps haha


----------



## brevebelle

WildRose89 said:


> Stunning!!!! I've been looking at this one too, debating between this colour or black in full size. How do you find the opening? Is it easy to get things in and out? I find my Polene bag is like a black hole unless I undo the snaps haha



Right now, it's really stiff opening and closing it, but I'm hopeful that it'll loosen up a little as I start using it. I'm going to play around with it this week and see what I can fit in it comfortably and see how it feels, weight-wise, with my daily necessities in it.


----------



## handbagobession

Just ordered the Numero Un backpack in caramel!  I'll post some pics when I receive it.  Plan to use it on a trip in March.  So excited!


----------



## nataliep7

Hi all, just ordered my first bag from Polene yesterday. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up to double check the address on the DHL waybill, as Polene omitted the second half of my address and did not provide DHL with my full address. Thankfully, DHL was very helpful and was able to assist with correcting the address on the waybill, but I thought it would be helpful for everyone to take note of this potential issue to avoid any unsuccessful deliveries.


----------



## MsKaren

I’ve just noticed they’ve added I think 3 new colours to the Numero Un Nano, not sure if they have added new colours to any of their other bags as it’s just the nano I’ve been eyeing. The lilac looks lovely.


----------



## WildRose89

MsKaren said:


> I’ve just noticed they’ve added I think 3 new colours to the Numero Un Nano, not sure if they have added new colours to any of their other bags as it’s just the nano I’ve been eyeing. The lilac looks lovely.



Omg!!! Polene why are you doing this to us?! How will I resist lilac???  And it's in the textured leather too! I find you have to baby the smooth leather but if I had a lilac in grained leather... Such a perfect spring bag for a purple lover.


----------



## Fancyfree

On my screens, the Lilac looks like a pink nude


----------



## WildRose89

Fancyfree said:


> On my screens, the Lilac looks like a pink nude



Yeah I could see that. I see it as a warm-toned light purple that could be used as a "neutral".


----------



## southernbelle43

Surelyfunke said:


> Could anyone tell me how much the Numero Un weighs when empty? Thanks!


Right at 1 kg.  2.3 pounds on my kitchen digital scale which is pretty accurate.


----------



## Jereni

The new ‘Moka’ color is pretty too. Wish it was the smooth leather tho.


----------



## southernbelle43

Jereni said:


> The new ‘Mika’ color is pretty too. Wish it was the smooth leather tho.
> 
> View attachment 4995877


Very nice color!!


----------



## JenJBS

I wish they'd do the Number 6 or Number 9 in these new colors...


----------



## MsKaren

I wish they would do all bags in all colours, I really want the nano in the monochrome pink and the monochrome grey. I just know if I buy one in any other colour they will do it!


----------



## WildRose89

Jereni said:


> The new ‘Moka’ color is pretty too. Wish it was the smooth leather tho.
> 
> View attachment 4995877



Smooth leather nanos are pretty but they're so much work... I've only used mine a few times and I have some little scratches that I have no idea how they got there! I try to baby it as much as possible but it's really delicate leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

MsKaren said:


> I wish they would do all bags in all colours, I really want the nano in the monochrome pink and the monochrome grey. I just know if I buy one in any other colour they will do it!


Have you tried writing to them, asking whether it would be possible to order your desired model - colour combo?


----------



## Jereni

WildRose89 said:


> Smooth leather nanos are pretty but they're so much work... I've only used mine a few times and I have some little scratches that I have no idea how they got there! I try to baby it as much as possible but it's really delicate leather.



Aw sorry to hear that! I use my nano all the time and haven’t had any issues. Maybe the leather quality varies between batches. 

Adding a pic of my lovelies for posterity. Trying to decide what color I should get in the regular Numero Un to make a nice trio...


----------



## WildRose89

Jereni said:


> Aw sorry to hear that! I use my nano all the time and haven’t had any issues. Maybe the leather quality varies between batches.
> 
> Adding a pic of my lovelies for posterity. Trying to decide what color I should get in the regular Numero Un to make a nice trio...
> 
> View attachment 4996197



Gorgeous! Love the contrast stitching on the nano. Mini looks luxe! Do you use a suede protector with it? That's my only worry about getting the mini. I once saw one for resale in a lighter colour and the suede part was in such bad condition, it looked like they wore it in a rainstorm, then dragged it against the concrete and rubbed it in the dirt! It was traumatising to look at lol. But surely it's fine if you just generally take care of it?

As for my smooth nano the scratches and dents are tiny and could only be noticed by me so not so bad, just wish it was more robust. I don't think it's a quality issue, just my use case (commuting to and from work including ferry, train and lots of walking and general chaos).


----------



## calamitymanu

MsKaren said:


> I’ve just noticed they’ve added I think 3 new colours to the Numero Un Nano, not sure if they have added new colours to any of their other bags as it’s just the nano I’ve been eyeing. The lilac looks lovely.


I was eyeing the nano in taupe but with these new additions they make me want it in the trio camel, I’m definitely broke


----------



## MsKaren

Fancyfree said:


> Have you tried writing to them, asking whether it would be possible to order your desired model - colour combo?


No I’ve not, something to consider but I’m really eyeing the lilac now. I wish I could see them in person first. Will probably play it safe and go with black!


----------



## Jereni

WildRose89 said:


> Mini looks luxe! Do you use a suede protector with it? That's my only worry about getting the mini. I once saw one for resale in a lighter colour and the suede part was in such bad condition, it looked like they wore it in a rainstorm, then dragged it against the concrete and rubbed it in the dirt! It was traumatising to look at lol. But surely it's fine if you just generally take care of it?



You know, I probably should put suede protector on it but I haven’t. It’s been holding up well so far... I’ve had it about a year and a half I think. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I love the numero sept, but I hate the strap. I hate that it’s not removable and that it attatches at the back. It would look so good with hooks on the sides! 
has anybody tried to modify the bag?


----------



## ilovemydog

I wish they would make the number 8 in that lovely green textured leather


----------



## Fancyfree

I find the Polene terminology a bit confusing 

I _*love*_ the "Full grained Textured Calf Leather" of the Numéro Un. I'm used to calling this type of leather surface "Pebbled" .

I am not so fond of the criss-cross pattern of the "Textured Calf Leather" used on Numéro Un Nano. Which I would have called "Saffiano"...

(On the French language version of the website it is even more unclear,-  "Cuir de veau grainé pleine fleur" versus "Cuir de veau pleine fleur grainé"  )

Anyway, I wish they would make the Nano in the Pebbled / Full grained Textured Calf Leather


----------



## WildRose89

Fancyfree said:


> I find the Polene terminology a bit confusing
> 
> I _*love*_ the "Full grained Textured Calf Leather" of the Numéro Un. I'm used to calling this type of leather surface "Pebbled" .
> 
> I am not so fond of the criss-cross pattern of the "Textured Calf Leather" used on Numéro Un Nano. Which I would have called "Saffiano"...
> 
> (On the French language version of the website it is even more unclear,-  "Cuir de veau grainé pleine fleur" versus "Cuir de veau pleine fleur grainé"  )
> 
> Anyway, I wish they would make the Nano in the Pebbled / Full grained Textured Calf Leather



True. I much prefer the look and feel of the smooth leather nano but I am thinking of also getting a nano in grained leather so I can be rougher on it and not worry about damage. I have always disliked the look of Saffiano but it does really come in handy for a work bag, which is how I use my nano. The mini has the pebbled leather! But it is a very different style so it's understandable if you're not into it. Kind of weird that they call that the Numero Un Mini when it's a different style to the other two sizes?? But Polene is confusing like that lol


----------



## afroken

For anyone that has an Numero Neuf, does the bottom droop when filled with stuff inside? I love how it looks in the photos, but worry about the bag changing shape and drooping once I put my things inside (not heavy stuff, just cardholder and small pouches). The return process seems to be a hassle so I don't want to buy it to try it out with the intention of returning if it doesn't work out.

I intend on wearing it mostly as crossbody.

Thanks very much


----------



## Surelyfunke

southernbelle43 said:


> Right at 1 kg.  2.3 pounds on my kitchen digital scale which is pretty accurate.



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Surelyfunke said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome. I can see how it could get quite heavy if you carry a lot. I do not.


----------



## naakka

Would you give me some advice on a color choice? Some time ago I bought my first Polene bag, Numero Sept. I really love it and decided that next one will be Un Nano and I had already decided on chalk as a color. Until those new colours came in. Now I am contemplating between chalk, moka and trio. I absolutely love the trio color and it has been always my favourite. But I am a bit unsure of the versatility of it, as I use quite neutral colours and the colors is really on the warm side. I have also seen some images where the color is always kind of little off in outfits and I feel it might be difficult to match on outfits.  Any experience on the usability of this color? Moka seems like the best option for me but its smooth leather and I am worried it might scratch...and it feels so plain compared to trio. But main thing is that I want to easily match the bag to many things, and not to get bored of it. Any ideas what of the colors mentioned would be most versatile?


----------



## TotinScience

I LOVE the new Moka colored nano


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> I LOVE the new Moka colored nano


Me too! I only wish that it came in the textured leather version found on the Numero Un (not the textured version on the nano)


----------



## WildRose89

naakka said:


> Would you give me some advice on a color choice? Some time ago I bought my first Polene bag, Numero Sept. I really love it and decided that next one will be Un Nano and I had already decided on chalk as a color. Until those new colours came in. Now I am contemplating between chalk, moka and trio. I absolutely love the trio color and it has been always my favourite. But I am a bit unsure of the versatility of it, as I use quite neutral colours and the colors is really on the warm side. I have also seen some images where the color is always kind of little off in outfits and I feel it might be difficult to match on outfits.  Any experience on the usability of this color? Moka seems like the best option for me but its smooth leather and I am worried it might scratch...and it feels so plain compared to trio. But main thing is that I want to easily match the bag to many things, and not to get bored of it. Any ideas what of the colors mentioned would be most versatile?



It sounds like you prefer the trio. I think you should go for it! Out of the three options I think that one is definitely the most striking. But its absolutely a neutral and I think it would go with everything. I don't think it's too warm at all. The Polene Numero Un is such a cool design and I think the trio highlights it well. You will definitely get compliments on that bag.


----------



## annie5361

Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.


----------



## WildRose89

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993



Lovely colour! Will definitely go with everything and the leather should be quite hard-wearing too.


----------



## afroken

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993


What a cutie! Love the neutral tone. Is it $58 USD or CAD for the customs? And did you use the euro or USD currency when checking out? Thank you  

I recently purchased a regular sized Numero Un and is trying to have an estimate of how much customs I’m likely have to pay.


----------



## annie5361

afroken said:


> What a cutie! Love the neutral tone. Is it $58 USD or CAD for the customs? And did you use the euro or USD currency when checking out? Thank you
> 
> I recently purchased a regular sized Numero Un and is trying to have an estimate of how much customs I’m likely have to pay.



It's CAD! I ordered from the EUD site as I read on the forum that the duties are cheaper.


----------



## afroken

annie5361 said:


> It's CAD! I ordered from the EUD site as I read on the forum that the duties are cheaper.


Thanks so much!


----------



## afroken

annie5361 said:


> It's CAD! I ordered from the EUD site as I read on the forum that the duties are cheaper.


Right after I replied back to you, I received an email from DHL asking me to pay $89 CAD customs online. So there you go folks! Numero Un (regular size) purchased in euros has a Canada customs of $89 CAD.


----------



## annie5361

afroken said:


> Right after I replied back to you, I received an email from DHL asking me to pay $89 CAD customs online. So there you go folks! Numero Un (regular size) purchased in euros has a Canada customs of $89 CAD.



Haha, great timing! Enjoy your new bag!! Can't wait to see your photos!  

It probably varies by cost of the bag and which province you're in! I've read of ranges from $40 in Alberta and then $100 in Ontario.


----------



## afroken

annie5361 said:


> Haha, great timing! Enjoy your new bag!! Can't wait to see your photos!
> 
> It probably varies by cost of the bag and which province you're in! I've read of ranges from $40 in Alberta and then $100 in Ontario.


Unfortunately for me it’s Ontario


----------



## JenJBS

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993



So lovely!       Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## samfalstaff

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993


This is such a pretty color!


----------



## annie5361

afroken said:


> Unfortunately for me it’s Ontario


Aww shoot, it's okay! It sounds like you still paid less than some others in Ontario! It'll be worth it!


----------



## annie5361

samfalstaff said:


> This is such a pretty color!





JenJBS said:


> So lovely!       Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!



Thank you!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993


This color is very pretty! I have the number un nano in blue and was also surprised that the pebbled leather is relatively soft.


----------



## MsKaren

Have just ordered the Numero un mini in monochrome pink, am very excited! Later on in the year I think I will get a nano I think I’m just having too hard a time picking a colour at the moment! Think the pink mini will look nice with blue jeans and a white or grey top, I’m a pretty casual dresser and don’t currently have a paler pink colour so this will be nice for Spring/Summer (when I’m allowed out again!)


----------



## sparklesx

My new Numero Huit mini in camel. My first Polene bag and its perfect! I'm in Canada and duties were $70.


----------



## WildRose89

sparklesx said:


> My new Numero Huit mini in camel. My first Polene bag and its perfect! I'm in Canada and duties were $70.
> 
> View attachment 5000789



Beautiful! Such a unique shape. Let us know how you like it as you use it more. Would be very interested to hear about the functionality/ease of use for this bag. 

Also, Canadians do you have to pay duties on anything bought outside of Canada? We have that in Australia but it's only for purchases over $1000. So no problem buying Polene but everything else... ugh. Do you just pay the bag's price and then when it gets to Canada FedEx (or whoever) charges you an additional fee?


----------



## afroken

WildRose89 said:


> Also, Canadians do you have to pay duties on anything bought outside of Canada? We have that in Australia but it's only for purchases over $1000. So no problem buying Polene but everything else... ugh. Do you just pay the bag's price and then when it gets to Canada FedEx (or whoever) charges you an additional fee?


We have to pay duty for anything shipped from outside of Canada that’s over $20 which is.... practically everything. Sometimes we get lucky but when we do pay duty it comes up to 25% give or take (including taxes)


----------



## sahebo07

I just ordered the Polene Numero Un in monochrome grey and I was wondering how to match greige/taupe handbags with clothing? any ideas?


----------



## Fancyfree

sahebo07 said:


> I just ordered the Polene Numero Un in monochrome grey and I was wondering how to match greige/taupe handbags with clothing? any ideas?


A matching grey scarf


----------



## handbagobession

I just got my beautiful numero un backpack but I’m disappointed in the strap when making it crossbody.  Not sure if I’m doing it wrong but I can’t get the leather straps to match up without the bump.  I sent Polene an email about it but thought I’d see if anyone else has this issue.



UPDATE - Polene replaced my bag and it's perfect!  They were super communicative and I am incredibly pleased with the level of service.  Highly recommend!  These bags are just gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

WildRose89 said:


> Beautiful! Such a unique shape. Let us know how you like it as you use it more. Would be very interested to hear about the functionality/ease of use for this bag.


I would like a review of it as well. It is so cute. The one style I do not have is a bucket bag. I have bought three and sent them right back over the last couple of years. I am still looking for the right one??


----------



## Pursecake

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993



I got the exact one and it just arrived today!!!!
I also love it very much and I paid an additional $63 to DHL in Ontario .  
Overall fast shipping and price is still really good for the quality!


----------



## annie5361

Pursecake said:


> I got the exact one and it just arrived today!!!!
> I also love it very much and I paid an additional $63 to DHL in Ontario .
> Overall fast shipping and price is still really good for the quality!



Yaaas! Bag twin!!  very happy to hear your experience was also great! I'm really impressed with the company overall.


----------



## Pursecake

annie5361 said:


> Yaaas! Bag twin!!  very happy to hear your experience was also great! I'm really impressed with the company overall.


I would be surprised if they have price increase!


----------



## calamitymanu

sahebo07 said:


> I just ordered the Polene Numero Un in monochrome grey and I was wondering how to match greige/taupe handbags with clothing? any ideas?


You could match your bag with black, white, blue, dark green and burgundy clothes as well as with pastel colors. You have many options


----------



## Pursecake

Has anyone tried the Polene Halfmoon wallet?  VERY curious to how it looks inside!


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Eyeing the Numero Un Nano in Black textured calf. I want it in Camel as well but I’ll hold off until they make a textured version for it. Not a smooth leather person at all.


----------



## yezsir

I just ordered Numero un nano in nude! Was so torn between lilac, taupe and nude, but went with nude. Can't wait for it to come!!


----------



## preppie

yezsir said:


> I just ordered Numero un nano in nude! Was so torn between lilac, taupe and nude, but went with nude. Can't wait for it to come!!



I just ordered the lilac and can report back when it arrives.  I am hoping it has some more true lilac tones to it while still being fairly neutral, the color was challenging to gauge on screen.


----------



## WildRose89

preppie said:


> I just ordered the lilac and can report back when it arrives.  I am hoping it has some more true lilac tones to it while still being fairly neutral, the color was challenging to gauge on screen.



Omg!! I'm so excited for you. And for me too, haha. Ever since lilac nano was released I've been going back and forth with whether to get the terracotta mini or the lilac nano. Please post lots of pics!! I have a feeling the colour will be true to the Polene website because that's been my experience with the other bags. So more of a pinkish nude shade, but absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MsKaren

preppie said:


> I just ordered the lilac and can report back when it arrives.  I am hoping it has some more true lilac tones to it while still being fairly neutral, the color was challenging to gauge on screen.


Would definitely like to hear about the lilac, I’m tempted by the nano in that colour! Hope you love her when she arrives.


----------



## afroken

I received my first Polene bag late last week! It’s the Numero Un in trio vert croc. I’ve been hearing about Polene for a few years now and while I loved the Numero Un, I didn’t find the right colour combination until the trio vert croc came along. The quality, construction and attention to detail is amazing. I can’t wait to wear her.


----------



## crlmns

preppie said:


> I just ordered the lilac and can report back when it arrives.  I am hoping it has some more true lilac tones to it while still being fairly neutral, the color was challenging to gauge on screen.


Congratulations for the purchase! I'd love to see more pictures of this color too.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> I received my first Polene bag late last week! It’s the Numero Un in trio vert croc. I’ve been hearing about Polene for a few years now and while I loved the Numero Un, I didn’t find the right colour combination until the trio vert croc came along. The quality, construction and attention to detail is amazing. I can’t wait to wear her.
> 
> View attachment 5006189



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you! Now I need to work on downsizing my collection because I'm running into serious storage capacity issues


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> I received my first Polene bag late last week! It’s the Numero Un in trio vert croc. I’ve been hearing about Polene for a few years now and while I loved the Numero Un, I didn’t find the right colour combination until the trio vert croc came along. The quality, construction and attention to detail is amazing. I can’t wait to wear her.
> 
> View attachment 5006189


Congratulations! How do you like the matte embossed croc?


----------



## afroken

samfalstaff said:


> Congratulations! How do you like the matte embossed croc?


Thank you! I like it a lot. This is one of the two bags I have that have the embossed croc detail and I'm really liking how it looks. Adds a little bit of something extra


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Thank you! I like it a lot. This is one of the two bags I have that have the embossed croc detail and I'm really liking how it looks. Adds a little bit of something extra


I agree!


----------



## annie5361

afroken said:


> I received my first Polene bag late last week! It’s the Numero Un in trio vert croc. I’ve been hearing about Polene for a few years now and while I loved the Numero Un, I didn’t find the right colour combination until the trio vert croc came along. The quality, construction and attention to detail is amazing. I can’t wait to wear her.
> 
> View attachment 5006189



Love!! Happy to see another fellow Canadian rockin' Polene. It's such a beauty, enjoy it!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I received my first Polene bag late last week! It’s the Numero Un in trio vert croc. I’ve been hearing about Polene for a few years now and while I loved the Numero Un, I didn’t find the right colour combination until the trio vert croc came along. The quality, construction and attention to detail is amazing. I can’t wait to wear her.
> 
> View attachment 5006189


Siblings  I own and love the Trio Burgundy Croc


----------



## MsKaren

I have received my Numero Un Mini in monochrome pink and I adore her! The pink is a little bit more peachy than I expected but I’ve noticed that the colour does change in different lights so sometimes she does look more blush. Either way I think it’s a beautiful and classy bag and will not be my last Polene purchase. The quality does feel to be very good, I can’t fault her. The packaging is also lovely and the dust bag is the best quality of any dust bag I think I’ve ever had. Very pleased!


----------



## JenJBS

MsKaren said:


> I have received my Numero Un Mini in monochrome pink and I adore her! The pink is a little bit more peachy than I expected but I’ve noticed that the colour does change in different lights so sometimes she does look more blush. Either way I think it’s a beautiful and classy bag and will not be my last Polene purchase. The quality does feel to be very good, I can’t fault her. The packaging is also lovely and the dust bag is the best quality of any dust bag I think I’ve ever had. Very pleased!



She's beautiful!     Congratulations!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Siblings  I own and love the Trio Burgundy Croc


Trio burgundy croc is beautiful! If I wasn't specifically eyeing a dark green one I may have gotten that instead


----------



## WildRose89

MsKaren said:


> I have received my Numero Un Mini in monochrome pink and I adore her! The pink is a little bit more peachy than I expected but I’ve noticed that the colour does change in different lights so sometimes she does look more blush. Either way I think it’s a beautiful and classy bag and will not be my last Polene purchase. The quality does feel to be very good, I can’t fault her. The packaging is also lovely and the dust bag is the best quality of any dust bag I think I’ve ever had. Very pleased!



Gorgeous!! I don't think I've ever seen the mini in that colour before. Just wondering, is the chain strap comfortable? Some people say it's uncomfortable, but only if you make the bag too heavy?


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I received my first Polene bag late last week! It’s the Numero Un in trio vert croc. I’ve been hearing about Polene for a few years now and while I loved the Numero Un, I didn’t find the right colour combination until the trio vert croc came along. The quality, construction and attention to detail is amazing. I can’t wait to wear her.
> 
> View attachment 5006189


Lovely. My Polene is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Julija

WildRose89 said:


> Gorgeous!! I don't think I've ever seen the mini in that colour before. Just wondering, is the chain strap comfortable? Some people say it's uncomfortable, but only if you make the bag too heavy?


In my opinion, the chain strap is uncomfortable and makes the bag very heavy. The chain strap is the reason I use my Mini very little, I wish Mini had Nano's strap or at least a leather part in the middle of the chain strap. 
Does anyone else dislike the full chain on Mini? Maybe we should ask Polene to sell a leather strap for Mini?
I love the look of Mini, the quality is nice but that chain strap is just a miss for me.


----------



## MsKaren

WildRose89 said:


> Gorgeous!! I don't think I've ever seen the mini in that colour before. Just wondering, is the chain strap comfortable? Some people say it's uncomfortable, but only if you make the bag too heavy?


I’ve not been able to use her yet as I haven’t been anywhere but I’m guessing that it probably could be uncomfortable after a while and I bought the bag knowing that. The chain does have some weight to it so for me I will only use her when going out for lunch with friends, that kind of thing. I don’t think I’d wear her for a day of walking around the shops or anything like that but I’m still totally in love. I don’t have anything in this colour and think it will be a really nice bag for Spring/Summer. That being said due to the chain I wouldn’t wear her with a vest top or anything like that but most likely over a t shirt or light jumper.


----------



## holdalls

I've decided to bite the bullet and buy myself a Huit (regular) for my birthday in a few months...but I can't decide on the color! If anyone has more photos of their huits, I'd love to see them! 

Some days I want the Fresh Almond color (bc I feel like either that, or the nude, complements the petal-like structure nicely), other days I want Camel, Grey, and even Black, because these colors are more neutral and go with more colors (which means I may get more use out of it). Then, with Almond and Grey, I worry about color transfer, but that's to be expected...


----------



## WildRose89

That's a real shame @Julija and @MsKaren 
I was hoping people were just exaggerating or they're just overstuffing their bags or something but I guess not. Personally I don't carry much - just keys, credit card (no wallet) and a mask, but if it's already heavy and uncomfortable with nothing in it then maybe it's not worth spending over 500aud. I don't like to buy anything that's not practical.

In that case, I may get another nano (in lilac vs my current burgundy nano) because I already know how lightweight and easy to wear it is. The choice was between a mini or another nano.


----------



## WildRose89

holdalls said:


> I've decided to bite the bullet and buy myself a Huit (regular) for my birthday in a few months...but I can't decide on the color! If anyone has more photos of their huits, I'd love to see them!
> 
> Some days I want the Fresh Almond color (bc I feel like either that, or the nude, complements the petal-like structure nicely), other days I want Camel, Grey, and even Black, because these colors are more neutral and go with more colors (which means I may get more use out of it). Then, with Almond and Grey, I worry about color transfer, but that's to be expected...



I don't have a Huit but I really like the design. I think the pink is cute but the black really showcases the design. Fresh almond however is amazing! If you think that would match your wardrobe then go for it! It would be so unique.


----------



## holdalls

WildRose89 said:


> Gorgeous!! I don't think I've ever seen the mini in that colour before. Just wondering, is the chain strap comfortable? Some people say it's uncomfortable, but only if you make the bag too heavy?


In my experience, the chain is uncomfortable only when I'm wearing spaghetti straps or thin fabrics, because then the chain digs in more into my skin. Otherwise, I don't recall having issues with weight, but of course, that doesn't mean it may not be an issue!


----------



## MsKaren

WildRose89 said:


> That's a real shame @Julija and @MsKaren
> I was hoping people were just exaggerating or they're just overstuffing their bags or something but I guess not. Personally I don't carry much - just keys, credit card (no wallet) and a mask, but if it's already heavy and uncomfortable with nothing in it then maybe it's not worth spending over 500aud. I don't like to buy anything that's not practical.
> 
> In that case, I may get another nano (in lilac vs my current burgundy nano) because I already know how lightweight and easy to wear it is. The choice was between a mini or another nano.


I’ll report back once I’ve had a chance to wear it, I’m in England and we’re still in lockdown here so I don’t think I’ll get to go anywhere for another couple of months yet  I wouldn’t say the bag is heavy with nothing in it, just that the chain is a good solid chain with some weight to it but when I tried it on I didn’t find it heavy, but that was with nothing in it. However I do travel light so I wouldn’t expect it to get too heavy I just don’t wear chain bags full stop with a vest top or if I’m out and about all day. I’m waffling and not helping but I shall report back after using!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Julija said:


> In my opinion, the chain strap is uncomfortable and makes the bag very heavy. The chain strap is the reason I use my Mini very little, I wish Mini had Nano's strap or at least a leather part in the middle of the chain strap.
> Does anyone else dislike the full chain on Mini? Maybe we should ask Polene to sell a leather strap for Mini?
> I love the look of Mini, the quality is nice but that chain strap is just a miss for me.



I don’t find the chain uncomfortable but I do find it hard to get it to stay on my shoulder when I have a jacket on!  I think it might be easier in summer when I just have a t-shirt etc.

I just ordered the Numéro Huit in Fresh Almond!  I was enchanted by that color, I had to go for it rather than one of the more practical shades lol can’t wait to get it! I used to hate bucket bags and now I’m so into them


----------



## JenJBS

I like the Fresh Almond color, but I'm worried about color transfer... Can anyone who has it tell me if that's a problem? Am I being paranoid?


----------



## kombucha

MsKaren said:


> I’ll report back once I’ve had a chance to wear it, I’m in England and we’re still in lockdown here so I don’t think I’ll get to go anywhere for another couple of months yet  I wouldn’t say the bag is heavy with nothing in it, just that the chain is a good solid chain with some weight to it but when I tried it on I didn’t find it heavy, but that was with nothing in it. However I do travel light so I wouldn’t expect it to get too heavy I just don’t wear chain bags full stop with a vest top or if I’m out and about all day. I’m waffling and not helping but I shall report back after using!



FWIW when I wear my mini over a jacket, sweater, or denim jacket the chain doesn’t hurt me. It bothers me when I wear a tshirt or strapless top or dress.


----------



## WildRose89

kombucha said:


> FWIW when I wear my mini over a jacket, sweater, or denim jacket the chain doesn’t hurt me. It bothers me when I wear a tshirt or strapless top or dress.



Hmm that still probably wouldn't work for me because I Iive in Australia and there aren't a lot of reasons to wear jackets  I sometimes get bruises from leather straps and bags that aren't even heavy, so maybe a mini wouldn't be that enjoyable to wear. I imagine wearing it crossbody would make it more uncomfortable? So yeah, this is kind of convincing me to get another nano instead but let's see how @MsKaren finds her mini when she eventually gets to wear it. Such a long lockdown in England, I really hope the numbers go well because being shut away again for months (again) is just...ugh. I hope you're doing okay @MsKaren!


----------



## preppie

My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.


----------



## Sarah03

preppie said:


> My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011811


Ohh the color is so pretty! Can’t wait to see more pics!


----------



## WildRose89

preppie said:


> My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011811



Wow! Congrats!! It is small but it's so convenient for just going out and about, carrying the essentials. Very lightweight and easy to wear! Idk about everyone else but I keep the snaps open on my nano at all times because my hand can't fit in there when they're done up. But you really can fit a lot of stuff inside.

The colour is quite different from the pics online, which showed it as kind of a pale pink beige colour. Can't wait to see natural light pics - these bags tend to look so different depending on the lighting.


----------



## Lady Stardust

preppie said:


> My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011811



This is such a pretty shade!


----------



## crlmns

preppie said:


> My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011811


So beautiful, I can’t wait to see more pics!
As for what fits inside, the capacity is very different from the numero un mini? Thanks!


----------



## Aria1000

preppie said:


> My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011811


The color looks lovely!!! It seems like a fun neutral.


----------



## MsKaren

WildRose89 said:


> Hmm that still probably wouldn't work for me because I Iive in Australia and there aren't a lot of reasons to wear jackets  I sometimes get bruises from leather straps and bags that aren't even heavy, so maybe a mini wouldn't be that enjoyable to wear. I imagine wearing it crossbody would make it more uncomfortable? So yeah, this is kind of convincing me to get another nano instead but let's see how @MsKaren finds her mini when she eventually gets to wear it. Such a long lockdown in England, I really hope the numbers go well because being shut away again for months (again) is just...ugh. I hope you're doing okay @MsKaren!


Ah thank you yes I’m ok but really getting fed up being pretty much confined to the house all the time, the weather is starting to gradually improve though so that’s helping and I’ve been getting out for walks. I almost didn’t buy the bag because it just felt so pointless but then decided no I need a treat and it’s given me something to look forward to using when I am able. Fingers crossed this will all start to become just a memory for all of us soon. I adore Australia btw, have visited 3 times and my wedding was there, I know you guys have had some tough restrictions too but hope that it’s improved a lot! X


----------



## Mslmesq

Hi guys. Somewhat new here.

i just purchased the numero 1 backpack in cognac because I thought it looked beautiful and would be easier upkeep than the lighter shade (caramel I think is the name?). But now with summer coming, I’m wondering if maybe I should have gone lighter. Even though to me the darker seems more luxe.

would love input. I assume I can still reach out to change the order if need be since it just went through.

tia!


----------



## WildRose89

MsKaren said:


> Ah thank you yes I’m ok but really getting fed up being pretty much confined to the house all the time, the weather is starting to gradually improve though so that’s helping and I’ve been getting out for walks. I almost didn’t buy the bag because it just felt so pointless but then decided no I need a treat and it’s given me something to look forward to using when I am able. Fingers crossed this will all start to become just a memory for all of us soon. I adore Australia btw, have visited 3 times and my wedding was there, I know you guys have had some tough restrictions too but hope that it’s improved a lot! X



Yes hopefully they open things up so you can enjoy the spring/summer weather! And your Polene bag is great because the colour looks like it would work in any season, any outfit. It will definitely get compliments. 

We did a strict lockdown initially last year and had a few smaller ones after that but Sydney especially has been pretty lucky and things are going back to normal other than the fact that most workplaces have decided to downsize their office and just have people come in 2-3 days a week. It's starting to feel almost normal!


----------



## WildRose89

Mslmesq said:


> Hi guys. Somewhat new here.
> 
> i just purchased the numero 1 backpack in cognac because I thought it looked beautiful and would be easier upkeep than the lighter shade (caramel I think is the name?). But now with summer coming, I’m wondering if maybe I should have gone lighter. Even though to me the darker seems more luxe.
> 
> would love input. I assume I can still reach out to change the order if need be since it just went through.
> 
> tia!



Welcome! I personally think cognac is a beautiful colour and I am eyeing some cognac bags myself. I have also considered caramel and tan. For the leather upkeep, I don't think there is a big difference. They are both the grained leather, which seems to be quite durable and scratch-resistant. And I don't think caramel would discolour necessarily, as it is still a brown bag. As for caramel being more of a summer colour, I honestly think both shades of brown can be worn year-round. Caramel and cognac are both neutrals, so I don't think you need to change bags just for that reason. Like I think if you were wearing all light summer colours + a cognac backpack it wouldn't look weird at all! I don't think getting caramel instead would make a huge difference. But of course you should choose whichever one you love more


----------



## Mslmesq

WildRose89 said:


> Welcome! I personally think cognac is a beautiful colour and I am eyeing some cognac bags myself. I have also considered caramel and tan. For the leather upkeep, I don't think there is a big difference. They are both the grained leather, which seems to be quite durable and scratch-resistant. And I don't think caramel would discolour necessarily, as it is still a brown bag. As for caramel being more of a summer colour, I honestly think both shades of brown can be worn year-round. Caramel and cognac are both neutrals, so I don't think you need to change bags just for that reason. Like I think if you were wearing all light summer colours + a cognac backpack it wouldn't look weird at all! I don't think getting caramel instead would make a huge difference. But of course you should choose whichever one you love more


Thank you so much!  I really appreciate the feedback. Yes, I really think the cognac looks beautiful. I’m going to stay with that.

will post pics when it comes.


----------



## JenJBS

Mslmesq said:


> Hi guys. Somewhat new here.
> 
> i just purchased the numero 1 backpack in cognac because I thought it looked beautiful and would be easier upkeep than the lighter shade (caramel I think is the name?). But now with summer coming, I’m wondering if maybe I should have gone lighter. Even though to me the darker seems more luxe.
> 
> would love input. I assume I can still reach out to change the order if need be since it just went through.
> 
> tia!



Welcome! I vote stay with the cognac. It's a gorgeous, rich color   and can easily be worn year round, while something lighter might only work well for spring and summer.


----------



## handbagobession

Mslmesq said:


> Hi guys. Somewhat new here.
> 
> i just purchased the numero 1 backpack in cognac because I thought it looked beautiful and would be easier upkeep than the lighter shade (caramel I think is the name?). But now with summer coming, I’m wondering if maybe I should have gone lighter. Even though to me the darker seems more luxe.
> 
> would love input. I assume I can still reach out to change the order if need be since it just went through.
> 
> tia!



I had the same dilemma recently.  I am going on a trip and wanted the backpack.  I was drawn to the cognac at first but, like you, was concerned about using it in the warmer season and more tropical climates (live in Florida and vacation in the caribbean).  I actually took my laptop into my closet to hold the colors up close to my wardrobe, LOL.  I ended up choosing the caramel because I thought it went better with my climate.  I think the cognac is beautiful but am glad I went with caramel for the backpack.  It's beautiful in real life.  I'll post some pics.  Love the size of it and what it can fit.  All that said, I'm going to order the cognac in the neuf or the cabas shortly.  I have the huit in camel and the color is awesome.


----------



## Mslmesq

JenJBS said:


> Welcome! I vote stay with the cognac. It's a gorgeous, rich color   and can easily be worn year round, while something lighter might only work well for spring and summer.


Thank you.


----------



## Mslmesq

handbagobession said:


> I had the same dilemma recently.  I am going on a trip and wanted the backpack.  I was drawn to the cognac at first but, like you, was concerned about using it in the warmer season and more tropical climates (live in Florida and vacation in the caribbean).  I actually took my laptop into my closet to hold the colors up close to my wardrobe, LOL.  I ended up choosing the caramel because I thought it went better with my climate.  I think the cognac is beautiful but am glad I went with caramel for the backpack.  It's beautiful in real life.  I'll post some pics.  Love the size of it and what it can fit.  All that said, I'm going to order the cognac in the neuf or the cabas shortly.  I have the huit in camel and the color is awesome.


Oh yes, would love to see the pictures!  And thank you!

i keep waffling. Feel like I will have fomo no matter which one I get now. ‍♀️


----------



## annie5361

Hi fellow numero un nano owners! I have used my bag a few times now just for grocery runs and restaurant order pick-ups but had some thoughts and wanted to see if anyone else felt similarly!

I initially had the two snaps fastened which isn't too big of an issue for access as I only have a small pouch, small wallet, keys, and lip balm. However, I am finding I actually like the look of the wings spreading out beyond the flap when both snaps are undone, and it's made it access to the bag easier. 

The four feet of the bag don't actually lift the bag off the table enough to prevent the bottom from touching surfaces but this one isn't a bother to me. Maybe it's just my bag? Anyone else finding this? 

My only gripe with the bag is that when you are wearing it cross body and open the flap, the handle will push against you, so you almost have to lift the bag a little away from you when opening it.  

Otherwise, I am so obsessed with this little bag. Sometimes when I'm watching TV, I'll just grab it and admire it!


----------



## WildRose89

annie5361 said:


> Hi fellow numero un nano owners! I have used my bag a few times now just for grocery runs and restaurant order pick-ups but had some thoughts and wanted to see if anyone else felt similarly!



Hi! I'm also obsessed with my nano. Been wearing her as my second bag for work and I've had the same experience. I also keep mine unsnapped 100% of the time because my hand can barely fit in it when it's snapped up. And yes, the feet are not big enough to actually protect the bottom of the bag and that does bother me because I now have a small scuff near one of the feet. I'm not too bothered by how the handle gets squished when I open the bag, though. 

What colour/leather type do you have? I so want a second nano but can't decide on a colour. My current nano is in burgundy so I'm thinking of getting something totally different.


----------



## annie5361

WildRose89 said:


> Hi! I'm also obsessed with my nano. Been wearing her as my second bag for work and I've had the same experience. I also keep mine unsnapped 100% of the time because my hand can barely fit in it when it's snapped up. And yes, the feet are not big enough to actually protect the bottom of the bag and that does bother me because I now have a small scuff near one of the feet. I'm not too bothered by how the handle gets squished when I open the bag, though.
> 
> What colour/leather type do you have? I so want a second nano but can't decide on a colour. My current nano is in burgundy so I'm thinking of getting something totally different.



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about the scuff! It shouldn't be too noticeable if it's on the bottom, right? Mine is the taupe textured leather. I have tried it on at home with a few outfits including jeans and skirts and it goes well as it's a nice neutral! I love the burgundy color, is it in the smooth leather? You should definitely get another one!


----------



## WildRose89

annie5361 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about the scuff! It shouldn't be too noticeable if it's on the bottom, right? Mine is the taupe textured leather. I have tried it on at home with a few outfits including jeans and skirts and it goes well as it's a nice neutral! I love the burgundy color, is it in the smooth leather? You should definitely get another one!



Yeah the scuff can only be noticed by me - it's really tiny. That probably won't happen to yours because it's the textured leather. Mine is burgundy smooth leather so I have to be pretty careful. That's why I'm hoping to get another one in the textured leather but I can't decide! Taupe is a great choice - goes with everything!


----------



## calamitymanu

WildRose89 said:


> Yeah the scuff can only be noticed by me - it's really tiny. That probably won't happen to yours because it's the textured leather. Mine is burgundy smooth leather so I have to be pretty careful. That's why I'm hoping to get another one in the textured leather but I can't decide! Taupe is a great choice - goes with everything!


Hi! I also have a nano in burgundy but in the textured leather. I'd also like to buy another nano but can't decide between taupe and trio camel...


----------



## taypolo

Hi everyone! I finally purchased the numero un nano in the textured burgundy (after a LONG decision process on smooth vs. textured leather haha). 
I live in Canada (Ontario) and was hoping someone else who has ordered from Canada can help me out.
My package has shipped and has been picked up by DHL. I want to prepay duty fees but don’t have an option yet - when does that option become available?
I don’t want anything slowing down the shipping LOL! I can’t wait to get my bag!


----------



## Lady Stardust

taypolo said:


> Hi everyone! I finally purchased the numero un nano in the textured burgundy (after a LONG decision process on smooth vs. textured leather haha).
> I live in Canada (Ontario) and was hoping someone else who has ordered from Canada can help me out.
> My package has shipped and has been picked up by DHL. I want to prepay duty fees but don’t have an option yet - when does that option become available?
> I don’t want anything slowing down the shipping LOL! I can’t wait to get my bag!



I think they send you an email when it comes up, I haven’t had to pay duties with Polène (I’m in the US) but when I ordered from Lancel that’s how it worked.  I also signed up for text alerts on the DHL site bc I’m impatient too! Lol I think the text came in at like 3 or 4am and I paid it when I woke up at 8 and it came to me next day

On another note, my Numéro Huit came today!  I am in love with this bag, the color is perfect and the suede lining is gorgeous.  The leather is also SO much softer than my Numéro Un Mini.  I’m big on how leather feels so this is a huge plus for me!  The size is also perfect, I’m not a big bag girl at all and I think this isa great size to hold my items with extra space left over.

The color in person is a perfect match to how it looks on the website.  I think they do a great job with their photos, I haven’t been surprised by the colors at all


----------



## Passerine123

My latest Numero Un (the navy croc) was delivered by DHL to our address in Switzerland, so we did have to pay duty. Shortly after it arrived they began pinging me with messages every hour to pay the duty (we had always planned to pay within 24 hours). So if you owe anything, don't worry, DHL will let you know about it!

@Lady Stardust, lovely bag and I'm glad its color matches perfectly with the photos. I can't say the same about my navy croc Numero Un. Unless it's in very bright light, it's hard to tell the color apart from black. It's not nearly as blue as it appears on the Polene website.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lady Stardust said:


> I think they send you an email when it comes up, I haven’t had to pay duties with Polène (I’m in the US) but when I ordered from Lancel that’s how it worked.  I also signed up for text alerts on the DHL site bc I’m impatient too! Lol I think the text came in at like 3 or 4am and I paid it when I woke up at 8 and it came to me next day
> 
> On another note, my Numéro Huit came today!  I am in love with this bag, the color is perfect and the suede lining is gorgeous.  The leather is also SO much softer than my Numéro Un Mini.  I’m big on how leather feels so this is a huge plus for me!  The size is also perfect, I’m not a big bag girl at all and I think this isa great size to hold my items with extra space left over.
> 
> The color in person is a perfect match to how it looks on the website.  I think they do a great job with their photos, I haven’t been surprised by the colors at all
> 
> View attachment 5016419


I would love to hear your thoughts on the bag, is it easy to open and close, what does it hold, etc. And a photo of the inside.  It is such a huge help when someone who actually has one gives an honest opinion about it. That is the beauty of The Purse Forum.   I did a search and I don't think anyone has done that. TIA


----------



## taypolo

Lady Stardust said:


> I think they send you an email when it comes up, I haven’t had to pay duties with Polène (I’m in the US) but when I ordered from Lancel that’s how it worked.  I also signed up for text alerts on the DHL site bc I’m impatient too! Lol I think the text came in at like 3 or 4am and I paid it when I woke up at 8 and it came to me next day
> 
> On another note, my Numéro Huit came today!  I am in love with this bag, the color is perfect and the suede lining is gorgeous.  The leather is also SO much softer than my Numéro Un Mini.  I’m big on how leather feels so this is a huge plus for me!  The size is also perfect, I’m not a big bag girl at all and I think this isa great size to hold my items with extra space left over.
> 
> The color in person is a perfect match to how it looks on the website.  I think they do a great job with their photos, I haven’t been surprised by the colors at all
> 
> View attachment 5016419



Thank you for the reply!  I will be keeping an eye out for texts from DHL haha, I am too anxious to get the bag!

Also that colour in the Numero Huit is BEAUTIFUL! I am torn between ordering the Huit or the Mini Backpack for my next bag from Polene. Perhaps both - can't beat that price point!


----------



## Lady Stardust

southernbelle43 said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on the bag, is it easy to open and close, what does it hold, etc. And a photo of the inside.  It is such a huge help when someone who actually has one gives an honest opinion about it. That is the beauty of The Purse Forum.   I did a search and I don't think anyone has done that. TIA



Of course! I find it easy to open and close so far, the pulley straps on the front are easy but also secure. It closes tightly which I love. One of my gripes with my Mansur Gavriel bucket is that it never stays tightly closed on top, it’s always loose so this is a nice change.

I don’t carry a ton, I never have.  The bulk of what I carry is really makeup and wallet lol I travel pretty light. When I have a bucket bag, I use a little makeup bag for my lipsticks etc just in case anything opens and also buckets are hard to fish for items like lip balm in so I like to keep that in a separate pouch. I also always have a powder brush and powder bc I have oily skin, so I touch up a lot.  Here’s a pic of everything I have inside currently and with it all in there and then cinched up.  

My purse items are: makeup bag, powder and powder brush, keys, wallet, headphones, mirror and mask.  You can definitely fit more in, it’s only about half full with that


----------



## southernbelle43

Lady Stardust said:


> Of course! I find it easy to open and close so far, the pulley straps on the front are easy but also secure. It closes tightly which I love. One of my gripes with my Mansur Gavriel bucket is that it never stays tightly closed on top, it’s always loose so this is a nice change.
> 
> I don’t carry a ton, I never have.  The bulk of what I carry is really makeup and wallet lol I travel pretty light. When I have a bucket bag, I use a little makeup bag for my lipsticks etc just in case anything opens and also buckets are hard to fish for items like lip balm in so I like to keep that in a separate pouch. I also always have a powder brush and powder bc I have oily skin, so I touch up a lot.  Here’s a pic of everything I have inside currently and with it all in there and then cinched up.
> 
> My purse items are: makeup bag, powder and powder brush, keys, wallet, headphones, mirror and mask.  You can definitely fit more in, it’s only about half full with that
> 
> View attachment 5016587
> 
> View attachment 5016588
> 
> View attachment 5016589


THANKS. That is so helpful.  Having these reviews has saved me a ton of money over the last 4 years. However, it has cost me more, lol, when I see how nice some of these bags are. This one is really unique and Polene quality is great.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

southernbelle43 said:


> THANKS. That is so helpful.  Having these reviews has saved me a ton of money over the last 4 years. However, it has cost me more, lol, when I see how nice some of these bags are. This one is really unique and Polene quality is great.  Enjoy!!!



You’re welcome!


----------



## squintright

handbagobession said:


> I just got my beautiful numero un backpack but I’m disappointed in the strap when making it crossbody.  Not sure if I’m doing it wrong but I can’t get the leather straps to match up without the bump.  I sent Polene an email about it but thought I’d see if anyone else has this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE - Polene replaced my bag and it's perfect!  They were super communicative and I am incredibly pleased with the level of service.  Highly recommend!  These bags are just gorgeous.


Hi! Did you manage to take a picture of the leather not matching up? When I do mine crossbody, I have to flip one strap so I can get it to buckle - I assumed that was how it was designed. Is it not so?!


----------



## taypolo

Just some info for the Canadians on here, I paid $62.16 duty fees with DHL (being shipped to Ontario, outside of Toronto) I paid in EUR on the Polene site because I had read the duty fees would be less.


----------



## Iceskater88

Does anyone have photos of the lilac and or green numero un? I’m about to pull the trigger and can’t decide between the two colors. They look different in every photo. I’m curious if the green is more emerald or hunter. The lilac appears to be very chameleon like.


----------



## Mslmesq

It came. So quick. And packaged so nicely. I do like the cognac color, although I didn’t get the caramel so cannot compare.

i do have a question. I would like to adjust the bands, but they are very hard to take apart. Anyone else find that also?


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> I received my first Polene bag late last week! It’s the Numero Un in trio vert croc. I’ve been hearing about Polene for a few years now and while I loved the Numero Un, I didn’t find the right colour combination until the trio vert croc came along. The quality, construction and attention to detail is amazing. I can’t wait to wear her.
> 
> View attachment 5006189



Aaah gorgeous congrats! This is one of my two favorites of the regular numero un. I would like to get this at some point but I got the green in the mini size and can’t see owning both. But I LOVE the croc effect on the flap on this one!



preppie said:


> My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011811



Very pretty color, congrats! I like some of their new colors a lot. The Moka is calling my name hard.


----------



## taypolo

She’s here!! Wow, that was so fast. I am SO impressed with the quality! I’ll definitely be ordering again for sure. I’ve attached 3 photos - one outside, one in direct sunlight to show the shade in different light, and one next to my Gucci Marmont mini for size comparison. I’m obsessed!


----------



## JenJBS

taypolo said:


> She’s here!! Wow, that was so fast. I am SO impressed with the quality! I’ll definitely be ordering again for sure. I’ve attached 3 photos - one outside, one in direct sunlight to show the shade in different light, and one next to my Gucci Marmont mini for size comparison. I’m obsessed!



Lovely!    Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## handbagobession

My gorgeous new backpack on island with me.  She’s been perfect!


----------



## Biogirl1

Hi everyone!
I’ve had my croc navy Un for a while now—definitely more than a year—and I’m happy to report it’s holding up well! I don’t take her out much, since I don’t often need a large-ish bag these days, but I just took her on a trip upstate to see my sister-in-law. We even experienced a surprise snowstorm on the way home and even though that meant she got a little wet, she’s totally fine! So happy with my Un!


----------



## lookingforMrs.Purse

Biogirl1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’ve had my croc navy Un for a while now—definitely more than a year—and I’m happy to report it’s holding up well! I don’t take her out much, since I don’t often need a large-ish bag these days, but I just took her on a trip upstate to see my sister-in-law. We even experienced a surprise snowstorm on the way home and even though that meant she got a little wet, she’s totally fine! So happy with my Un!


Thank you for that update I’ve been going back and forth between getting a un or another bag (so many choices!). I’ve been looking for a year later review and this has really made me hopeful the bag will last!

Now if I can just get past my fears about their customer service 
I feel like I’ll just have to take the plunge.


----------



## Biogirl1

lookingforMrs.Purse said:


> Thank you for that update I’ve been going back and forth between getting a un or another bag (so many choices!). I’ve been looking for a year later review and this has really made me hopeful the bag will last!
> 
> Now if I can just get past my fears about their customer service
> I feel like I’ll just have to take the plunge.


Yeah, I’ve heard the stories too, but so far, I’ve had pretty good luck. I had an issue around the time that the pandemic struck, when my blue nano just never seemed to be coming. I had to email them at least twice before I got a response from a real person, and I finally got the bag. But I chalked that up to pandemic confusion. Hope you decide to get a Polene, though, they are really amazing bags!


----------



## pinkrose398

Jereni said:


> Aw sorry to hear that! I use my nano all the time and haven’t had any issues. Maybe the leather quality varies between batches.
> 
> Adding a pic of my lovelies for posterity. Trying to decide what color I should get in the regular Numero Un to make a nice trio...
> 
> View attachment 4996197


Hi! Is this the terracotta colour? I've obsessing over that colour but I'm having a hard time finding a "real life" picture of it.


----------



## Biogirl1

babyloove said:


> I'm thinking of letting go my red numero un mini cause I can't get used to the chain. Wore it 2 times for 1 hour since may


Yeah, that chain strap is brutal. But before you let go of it, think about getting a different strap. I had Mautto make me a couple of chain straps for my two minis and it made all the difference! I had them make straps with leather on the shoulder area and gold chain connecting the leather piece to the bag, essentially. They will make the strap with the right connector to fit into the holes. Look up my old posts and you’ll see some pics. Other forum members have posted about straps as well.


----------



## babyloove

Biogirl1 said:


> Yeah, that chain strap is brutal. But before you let go of it, think about getting a different strap. I had Mautto make me a couple of chain straps for my two minis and it made all the difference! I had them make straps with leather on the shoulder area and gold chain connecting the leather piece to the bag, essentially. They will make the strap with the right connector to fit into the holes. Look up my old posts and you’ll see some pics. Other forum members have posted about straps as well.


I wrote to them after seeing a few posts like this and they said they don't do those connectors anymore ... So I'll probably just sell it


----------



## Biogirl1

babyloove said:


> I wrote to them after seeing a few posts like this and they said they don't do those connectors anymore ... So I'll probably just sell it


Shoot, that’s too bad...


----------



## lookingforMrs.Purse

Just a few questions if anyone would be willing to/can answer...

1. do the snaps come undone easily? (Like if you’re just walking, when you put your hand in the bag, or if the bag is too full)

2. How often do they get different colors? I can always contact polene but just incase someone knows it

3. Does the magnetic clip come undone if the bag is too heavy/full?

thank you to anyone who can answer!


----------



## pinkrose398

Biogirl1 said:


> Hmm—I’m thinking that is probably not terracotta. I had a terracotta nano but it looked much different IRL vs the photos on the Polene site. It was almost a dark orange I would say but I was expecting more of a peachy color judging by the website pics. I ended up selling her to another PurseForum member.
> On a similar note, although I love my blue croc Un, I think it’s time for me to sell my gold Un (the large regular Un size) with suede flap. I only really need one large Un and I’m dying to try one of the new colors (so something has to go out of my closet...)! If anyone’s interested, let me know!


That's what I was concerned about. I really love the colour on the website but the "real life" photos make it look very orange. Example:


But @Jereni mentioned in a previous post that she had a terracotta nano so I thought this was the terracotta colour.


----------



## WildRose89

lookingforMrs.Purse said:


> Just a few questions if anyone would be willing to/can answer...
> 
> 1. do the snaps come undone easily? (Like if you’re just walking, when you put your hand in the bag, or if the bag is too full)
> 
> 2. How often do they get different colors? I can always contact polene but just incase someone knows it
> 
> 3. Does the magnetic clip come undone if the bag is too heavy/full?
> 
> thank you to anyone who can answer!



Is this for a particular model or just Polene bags in general? I have a Numero Un Nano and I always wear the snaps undone because I can't fit my hand in otherwise, but the few times it was done up they never came undone. Never had the clasp come undone either. They are pretty strong magnets. Not sure how often they release new colours, maybe once a year based on past observation.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Received my Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe. Haven’t really used it enough for a good review yet on wear. So far I love it! The leather smells so good! Looks and feels like a luxury bag! Comes in in such pretty packaging! So far I think I like wearing it cinched best. Even wearing it cinched it’s easy to see in the bag and grab my things with such easy access. Bag is so smooshy. The handles are so comfortable on the shoulder and stay in place. Some bags are annoying when the straps slide down. I think I need one in Cognac next.


----------



## lookingforMrs.Purse

WildRose89 said:


> Is this for a particular model or just Polene bags in general? I have a Numero Un Nano and I always wear the snaps undone because I can't fit my hand in otherwise, but the few times it was done up they never came undone. Never had the clasp come undone either. They are pretty strong magnets. Not sure how often they release new colours, maybe once a year based on past observation.



Thank you for answering my questions! I’m looking at the numero un in sauge. I’m trying to curb my spending habits this year. Which means I need to be kind of picky about which bag i add to round out my collection. 

I really wish they had a US storefront.


----------



## WildRose89

lookingforMrs.Purse said:


> Thank you for answering my questions! I’m looking at the numero un in sauge. I’m trying to curb my spending habits this year. Which means I need to be kind of picky about which bag i add to round out my collection.
> 
> I really wish they had a US storefront.



I think you'll find the quality of Polene bags is very good. For the design and the quality they are great value for money.


----------



## ifahima

Hello everybody! It's only been  around 2 years since I have started out on building my luxury handbag collection. For the past year I've been thinking of ordering from Polene, but kept thinking I can put that money towards a bigger brand. But I couldnt stop thinking about it, and finally ordered my Polene bag on Wednesday morning (London, UK), and have already received it! 

Omg the quality of the leather is just amazing! I am shocked at what we get for such steal prices! I chose grained leather as I wanted it to be carefree. I love it so much, I think it's my new favourite alongside my LV speedy nano (I might even like it a tad bit more!)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Le Cabas in Taupe. Love this bag


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Le Cabas in Taupe. Love this bag


Looks awesome on you Carrie...congrats!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Looks awesome on you Carrie...congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ifahima said:


> Hello everybody! It's only been  around 2 years since I have started out on building my luxury handbag collection. For the past year I've been thinking of ordering from Polene, but kept thinking I can put that money towards a bigger brand. But I couldnt stop thinking about it, and finally ordered my Polene bag on Wednesday morning (London, UK), and have already received it!
> 
> Omg the quality of the leather is just amazing! I am shocked at what we get for such steal prices! I chose grained leather as I wanted it to be carefree. I love it so much, I think it's my new favourite alongside my LV speedy nano (I might even like it a tad bit more!)
> 
> View attachment 5027760
> View attachment 5027762
> View attachment 5027764
> View attachment 5027766


Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!   





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Le Cabas in Taupe. Love this bag



It's lovely!


----------



## southernbelle43

ifahima said:


> Hello everybody! It's only been  around 2 years since I have started out on building my luxury handbag collection. For the past year I've been thinking of ordering from Polene, but kept thinking I can put that money towards a bigger brand. But I couldnt stop thinking about it, and finally ordered my Polene bag on Wednesday morning (London, UK), and have already received it!
> 
> Omg the quality of the leather is just amazing! I am shocked at what we get for such steal prices! I chose grained leather as I wanted it to be carefree. I love it so much, I think it's my new favourite alongside my LV speedy nano (I might even like it a tad bit more!)
> 
> View attachment 5027760
> View attachment 5027762
> View attachment 5027764
> View attachment 5027766


So glad you like it. I have the black textured leather in the full size and it is one of my favorite bags. It is a great bargain for the quality you get and the unique style!!


----------



## Passerine123

pinkrose398 said:


> That's what I was concerned about. I really love the colour on the website but the "real life" photos make it look very orange. Example:
> 
> 
> But @Jereni mentioned in a previous post that she had a terracotta nano so I thought this was the terracotta colour.




That terracotta (terre de sienne) bag looks a lot more orange than my Six in the same color! I wonder if she took the photo with an iPhone and simply clicked on the "vivid" or "vivid warm" button, which will make things look more orange. FWIW, here is a photo of my terracotta Six.


----------



## Julija

babyloove said:


> I'm thinking of letting go my red numero un mini cause I can't get used to the chain. Wore it 2 times for 1 hour since may


i know exactly what you're talking about. i never got used to the chain and ended up selling my mini last week


----------



## pinkrose398

Passerine123 said:


> That terracotta (terre de sienne) bag looks a lot more orange than my Six in the same color! I wonder if she took the photo with an iPhone and simply clicked on the "vivid" or "vivid warm" button, which will make things look more orange. FWIW, here is a photo of my terracotta Six.


Thank you so much! I love the colour in your photo and that's the colour that I hope is what it looks like in real life.

I also found these Youtube videos that have the Terre de Sienne / Terracotta and they all show various shades of orange, with some flashes of dark camel.

On Instagram, some photos of the Terracotta look exactly the same as the Camel, so it's hard to tell what is the "true" colour.


----------



## Julija

ifahima said:


> Hello everybody! It's only been  around 2 years since I have started out on building my luxury handbag collection. For the past year I've been thinking of ordering from Polene, but kept thinking I can put that money towards a bigger brand. But I couldnt stop thinking about it, and finally ordered my Polene bag on Wednesday morning (London, UK), and have already received it!
> 
> Omg the quality of the leather is just amazing! I am shocked at what we get for such steal prices! I chose grained leather as I wanted it to be carefree. I love it so much, I think it's my new favourite alongside my LV speedy nano (I might even like it a tad bit more!)
> 
> View attachment 5027760
> View attachment 5027762
> View attachment 5027764
> View attachment 5027766


such a gorgeous bag! i've just ordered the same one!


----------



## psxgurl

Hello All,

I've been lurking around this forum and checking out the Polene site and think I might want to buy one of the more colorful options in the nano. The pictures look so beautiful!  Does someone have the sauge (sage) color? I'm thinking about buying a nano for spring/summer but having a hard time between lilac and sauge.



preppie said:


> My lilac Nano arrived today!  First impression is the color is actually more beautiful in person and I couldn’t really capture it well on camera.  It is not a true lilac, more of a very beautiful mauve color.  Muted but not completely neutral. This more first Nano; I have a standard Un and the Mini already.  Size wise, I wish it was a bit bigger, as it is small for my proportions, but I love that it has the leather strap because I just find the chain on the Mini difficult to wear and heavy.  I am going to take some shots in natural light tomorrow, as it was already dark when it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011810
> View attachment 5011811



Have you taken the shot in natural light? Curious how this bag shows. I'm so torn between this color and sauge.  Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Another pic of Le Cabas in Taupe


----------



## Iceskater88

I pulled the trigger. Waiting for my nano numero un to arrive.


----------



## pinkrose398

Iceskater88 said:


> I pulled the trigger. Waiting for my nano numero un to arrive.


Nice!! Which colour did you get?


----------



## Iceskater88

pinkrose398 said:


> Nice!! Which colour did you get?


Lilac : )


----------



## crlmns

Iceskater88 said:


> Lilac : )


Congratulations! I can't wait to see more pictures of this colour


----------



## sahebo07

My Polene Numero Un in Monochrome grey arrived yesterday. It’s beautiful!
I’m so glad with my purchase, it’s a lovely color and goes with everything in my closet, next one definetely would be a burgundy or black one for sure


----------



## crlmns

lookingforMrs.Purse said:


> Just a few questions if anyone would be willing to/can answer...
> 
> 1. do the snaps come undone easily? (Like if you’re just walking, when you put your hand in the bag, or if the bag is too full)
> 
> 2. How often do they get different colors? I can always contact polene but just incase someone knows it
> 
> 3. Does the magnetic clip come undone if the bag is too heavy/full?
> 
> thank you to anyone who can answer!



I bought the number one mini in the backpack version, and although I haven't used it much yet (due to the current situation), I had no problem with the snaps or the magnetic come undone by itself.


----------



## psxgurl

I love seeing everyone's pics in this thread. After stalking youtube videos and google pictures today, I decided on the numero un nano in sauge. I wish they had this color without the suede top in the numero un. I really hope I like this bag because I'm already eyeing the numero un in monochrome red.


----------



## preppie

Finally had a sunny spring day here and took my lilac nano out with me for some brunch.  Definitely still reads as a very muted lilac or mauve tone in natural light.  However, I kind of love that the tone appears to shift depending on how the light hits it.  I have found the color very versatile so far.


----------



## Antonia

preppie said:


> Finally had a sunny spring day here and took my lilac nano out with me for some brunch.  Definitely still reads as a very muted lilac or mauve tone in natural light.  However, I kind of love that the tone appears to shift depending on how the light hits it.  I have found the color very versatile so far.
> View attachment 5030851
> View attachment 5030852
> 
> View attachment 5030855


This color is stunning!!  I wish more styles came in this color!!


----------



## preppie

Antonia said:


> This color is stunning!!  I wish more styles came in this color!!



I actually agree!  I think the Neuf especially, with its soft lines, would be spectacular in this shade.


----------



## JenJBS

preppie said:


> I actually agree!  I think the Neuf especially, with its soft lines, would be spectacular in this shade.



Agreed!


----------



## Antonia

preppie said:


> I actually agree!  I think the Neuf especially, with its soft lines, would be spectacular in this shade.


Omg, yes!!!  Polene, are you listening??


----------



## liliBuo

Numéro un nano in Chalk / Craie, got it today and I love it!!!!!


----------



## pinkrose398

Fellow Canadians, specifically if you live in BC, I placed my order for the Numero Un Nano using Euros and I was just notified that I owe C$64.36 in taxes and fees. This is broken down as:
$17.85 in DHL processing fee (like custom brokerage fees)
$46.51 in GST/PST, which is about 12% of the bag (280 euros is approx. C$388).

Because the item is being shipped from the EU directly into Canada, and it's also made in the EU, due to CETA, there is no duty, and just sales tax.

Hopefully this helps!!


----------



## Iceskater88

Here she is!!! I’m in love. Quality is amazing and it arrived fast!


----------



## JenJBS

Iceskater88 said:


> Here she is!!! I’m in love. Quality is amazing and it arrived fast!



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## psxgurl

It as arrived!! ❤️❤️ It is a tad small but perfect for quick trips!  Now I am eyeing another bag.


----------



## taypolo

psxgurl said:


> It as arrived!! ❤❤ It is a tad small but perfect for quick trips!  Now I am eyeing another bag.


Beautiful colour!!! I got a nano about 2 weeks ago and my initial reaction was "wow this is small!" BUT I will say it packs a punch!
I'm able to fit my LV Rosalie wallet, LV key cles, cardholder, mask, car keys, Kobo Clara, mask AND my iPhone 12 at the same time!


----------



## handbagobession

Ordered Numero Neuf in cognac yesterday!  Super excited.  Will share pics when it arrives


----------



## JenJBS

handbagobession said:


> Ordered Numero Neuf in cognac yesterday!  Super excited.  Will share pics when it arrives



Congratulations!


----------



## psxgurl

taypolo said:


> Beautiful colour!!! I got a nano about 2 weeks ago and my initial reaction was "wow this is small!" BUT I will say it packs a punch!
> I'm able to fit my LV Rosalie wallet, LV key cles, cardholder, mask, car keys, Kobo Clara, mask AND my iPhone 12 at the same time!



Thank you!  That is quite a lot!  I will be trying it this weekend so going to see how much I can put in there.


----------



## Sarah03

handbagobession said:


> Ordered Numero Neuf in cognac yesterday!  Super excited.  Will share pics when it arrives


Awesome! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Sarah03

psxgurl said:


> It as arrived!! ❤❤ It is a tad small but perfect for quick trips!  Now I am eyeing another bag.


Oh wow, I love the color!!


----------



## Antonia

handbagobession said:


> Ordered Numero Neuf in cognac yesterday!  Super excited.  Will share pics when it arrives


OMG I cannot wait to see this!!  I'm getting the #9 soon but this was my first choice in color but I keep going back and forth with this and black.


----------



## afroken

handbagobession said:


> Ordered Numero Neuf in cognac yesterday!  Super excited.  Will share pics when it arrives


Congratulations! Neuf is one of my favourite styles from Polene. When you receive it, do you mind posting a photo of it with stuff inside? I’m wondering if the bottom will droop and change shape when filled with things. Thank you so much


----------



## handbagobession

Can anyone who owns a bag in the smooth calfskin please let me know how it wears? I’m looking at the numero sept and like the smooth calfskin better but am concerned about wear.  Does it scratch super easy?


----------



## handbagobession

afroken said:


> Congratulations! Neuf is one of my favourite styles from Polene. When you receive it, do you mind posting a photo of it with stuff inside? I’m wondering if the bottom will droop and change shape when filled with things. Thank you so much


Sure!


----------



## pinkrose398

I received my Numero Un Nano in Terre de Sienne / Terracotta / Sienna today! It's a beautiful colour, and nothing like the orange colour you see on Youtube. I'm glad I went with my gut and ordered this. I'm going to write up a first impressions blog post about it because I have a lot of thoughts.


----------



## psxgurl

Using my nano for the first time!  Love the color!! ❤️


----------



## Jereni

pinkrose398 said:


> Thank you so much! I love the colour in your photo and that's the colour that I hope is what it looks like in real life.
> 
> I also found these Youtube videos that have the Terre de Sienne / Terracotta and they all show various shades of orange, with some flashes of dark camel.
> 
> On Instagram, some photos of the Terracotta look exactly the same as the Camel, so it's hard to tell what is the "true" colour.




I’d always assumed that ‘terre de sienne’ was more of a rust color, like that pic of the numero six and that terracotta was more orange. I bought the numero un nano in terracotta and to me it is a full-on orange (which I happen to love).




Maybe they change the shade of the color once a batch sells out... I bought this nano last fall.

Here it is next to my BV pouch in the ‘clay’ color, which is a slightly lighter orange.






psxgurl said:


> It as arrived!! ❤❤ It is a tad small but perfect for quick trips!  Now I am eyeing another bag.



Gorgeous! I’ve been deliberating on this exact one for some time. The nano is my absolute favorite of the numero un collection.

Would love to see more pics! Is it a true mint green?


----------



## Jereni

handbagobession said:


> Can anyone who owns a bag in the smooth calfskin please let me know how it wears? I’m looking at the numero sept and like the smooth calfskin better but am concerned about wear.  Does it scratch super easy?



I have the nano in smooth calfskin (see above), since last September I think, and to me it looks as good as the day it arrived. No scratches. That said, I don’t use it every single day and I am not hard on my bags.


----------



## psxgurl

Jereni said:


> I’d always assumed that ‘terre de sienne’ was more of a rust color, like that pic of the numero six and that terracotta was more orange. I bought the numero un nano in terracotta and to me it is a full-on orange (which I happen to love).
> 
> View attachment 5040494
> 
> 
> Maybe they change the shade of the color once a batch sells out... I bought this nano last fall.
> 
> Here it is next to my BV pouch in the ‘clay’ color, which is a slightly lighter orange.
> 
> View attachment 5040496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I’ve been deliberating on this exact one for some time. The nano is my absolute favorite of the numero un collection.
> 
> Would love to see more pics! Is it a true mint green?





Jereni said:


> I’d always assumed that ‘terre de sienne’ was more of a rust color, like that pic of the numero six and that terracotta was more orange. I bought the numero un nano in terracotta and to me it is a full-on orange (which I happen to love).
> 
> View attachment 5040494
> 
> 
> Maybe they change the shade of the color once a batch sells out... I bought this nano last fall.
> 
> Here it is next to my BV pouch in the ‘clay’ color, which is a slightly lighter orange.
> 
> View attachment 5040496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I’ve been deliberating on this exact one for some time. The nano is my absolute favorite of the numero un collection.
> 
> Would love to see more pics! Is it a true mint green?



It’s not mint but a really nice sage color though. Here it is next to an old Tiffany box and the child small squishmallow. Lol  I don’t have other green bags so this was the best I could find  tried to capture it with shades of light from the windows haha


----------



## JenJBS

psxgurl said:


> It’s not mint but a really nice sage color though. Here it is next to an old Tiffany box and the child small squishmallow. Lol  I don’t have other green bags so this was the best I could find  tried to capture it with shades of light from the windows haha
> 
> View attachment 5041033



Thanks for the comparison shot! Very helpful!


----------



## handbagobession

My new numero neuf  in cognac.  I can’t tell you how gorgeous this bag is in person!  I wasn’t going to buy the cabas tote because I think it’s too big for me but now I want it anyway because it’s similar to this!  Wow


----------



## JenJBS

handbagobession said:


> My new numero neuf  in cognac.  I can’t tell you how gorgeous this bag is in person!  I wasn’t going to buy the cabas tote because I think it’s too big for me but now I want it anyway because it’s similar to this!  Wow
> 
> View attachment 5041768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041769



It's beautiful!    Congratulations! 
Is there a divider inside the bag?


----------



## handbagobession

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!    Congratulations!
> Is there a divider inside the bag?


No divider.  Fits things beautifully


----------



## JenJBS

handbagobession said:


> No divider.  Fits things beautifully



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

handbagobession said:


> My new numero neuf  in cognac.  I can’t tell you how gorgeous this bag is in person!  I wasn’t going to buy the cabas tote because I think it’s too big for me but now I want it anyway because it’s similar to this!  Wow
> 
> View attachment 5041768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041769


OMG I love it!! Congrats!!  Is the color darker in person?  I know a lot of reviews said that this color photographs lighter than it is in real life.  I might get this and the black...I can't decide so maybe get both-lol!


----------



## taypolo

So far I am loving my Numero Un Nano and I have now been looking at the Numero Un Mini Backpack but I can't decide on a colour just yet... I'm torn between the Cognac and the Caramel!
Does anyone have the backpack and would you mind sharing some photos?


----------



## handbagobession

Antonia said:


> OMG I love it!! Congrats!!  Is the color darker in person?  I know a lot of reviews said that this color photographs lighter than it is in real life.  I might get this and the black...I can't decide so maybe get both-lol!



it’s a gorgeous rich cognac.  It’s not a light brown at all


----------



## afroken

handbagobession said:


> My new numero neuf  in cognac.  I can’t tell you how gorgeous this bag is in person!  I wasn’t going to buy the cabas tote because I think it’s too big for me but now I want it anyway because it’s similar to this!  Wow
> 
> View attachment 5041768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041769


Congratulations! As others have said already, this is a stunning bag and you look wonderful! I have the black Neuf on my wishlist but I think I’m tempted with the cognac too thanks to your pics. The second photo of you holding the bag, does the bag have anything in it or is it empty?


----------



## handbagobession

afroken said:


> Congratulations! As others have said already, this is a stunning bag and you look wonderful! I have the black Neuf on my wishlist but I think I’m tempted with the cognac too thanks to your pics. The second photo of you holding the bag, does the bag have anything in it or is it empty?


Thank you!  I have my things in it


----------



## TiTi78

Question: As a Canadian buyer, should I purchase in Euros or USD? It is slightly cheaper in USD but would I be charged duties? Can any fellow Canadians assist?


----------



## JenJBS

A Polene bag was featured in today's PurseForum Round Up!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just scored a new smooth Burgundy un nano from eBay for half price.


----------



## kej4hj

Does anyone have the numero sept mini in tan or camel (preferably textured leather) and could upload a picture of their bag as the two colours look very similar on the website TIA!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And I'm getting a new one of these


From a lovely Englishwoman for $276. That's 30% off! For a never used brand new one. Yay! And the 50% off new Un nano in smooth Burgundy (my favorite) as well! I'm almost enjoying a mini parisian bag BOGO holiday weekend. 
I live for thrifting.
Now I just need to find a smooth Sept for a steal and I will have all four polenes I am into! (Trio camel un, smooth un nano, Sept mini and a smooth Sept).


----------



## Kathy K

I just pre-ordered the neuf in taupe.  I won't get it for over a month, so sure hope I can continue to enjoy your bags vicariously in the meantime!


----------



## pinkrose398

TiTi78 said:


> Question: As a Canadian buyer, should I purchase in Euros or USD? It is slightly cheaper in USD but would I be charged duties? Can any fellow Canadians assist?


You're going to be charged taxes regardless. I believe if you pay in Euros you only get charged sales tax + DHL handling fee, but i read that if you pay in USD you might get charged duty too. People have said if they pay in Euro then you pay less taxes overall. I ordered in Euros and paid around $60 extra in taxes, but others who ordered in USD said they paid around $100 in taxes.


----------



## pinkrose398

handbagobession said:


> Can anyone who owns a bag in the smooth calfskin please let me know how it wears? I’m looking at the numero sept and like the smooth calfskin better but am concerned about wear.  Does it scratch super easy?


I don't think the leather is that smooth. It's called smoothed leather because it's not deliberately grained, but it does have some graining on it so it should be pretty durable.


----------



## WildRose89

pinkrose398 said:


> I don't think the leather is that smooth. It's called smoothed leather because it's not deliberately grained, but it does have some graining on it so it should be pretty durable.



Really? My nano is 100% smooth (to the eye, at least). I have a few small dents and scuffs but I'd still say it's decently durable if you take care of it.


----------



## Antonia

Kathy K said:


> I just pre-ordered the neuf in taupe.  I won't get it for over a month, so sure hope I can continue to enjoy your bags vicariously in the meantime!


Congrats!!  Why is it taking a month though?


----------



## Antonia

So, I finally ordered the #9 in black this morning (going back and forth between black and cognac).  I'm super excited to be getting this bag...in fact, I haven't been this excited for a bag in a long time!!  I hope to buy more of the Neuf in different colors because I think this is my favorite style of all of them.  I've always been a satchel girl!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> So, I finally ordered the #9 in black this morning (going back and forth between black and cognag).  I'm super excited to be getting this bag...in fact, I haven't been this excited for a bag in a long time!!  I hope to buy more of the Neuf in different colors because I think this is my favorite style of all of them.  I've always been a satchel girl!!



I am so happy for you!     Excited to hear what you think of it when it arrives. I have a feeling we will end up bag twins once I hear your review...


----------



## Jereni

WildRose89 said:


> Really? My nano is 100% smooth (to the eye, at least). I have a few small dents and scuffs but I'd still say it's decently durable if you take care of it.



My nano is also completely smooth, no grain whatsoever.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I am so happy for you!     Excited to hear what you think of it when it arrives. I have a feeling we will end up bag twins once I hear your review...


Thank you Jen!!!  OMG, I can't wait!  I have a feeling this is going to be my favorite bag and I'll want to sell off everything else-lol!! I will definitely keep you posted!!!


----------



## wowsz

I have been eyeing the Polene numero un nano, specifically in Nude, and I was wondering if anyone here has that bag in their collection? I would love to see more pictures of that color because everything online seems to be slightly off (filters, poor resolution). I would love to see what the Nude color looks like in sunlight!
Thank you so much!

Also if anyone here made their purchase from the US, could you let me know if you had to pay any duties/customs? Thank you!


----------



## Kathy K

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!  Why is it taking a month though?


I presume it sold out.  The taupe and chalk are preorder only, scheduled to ship 7 May.  I almost ordered one of the darker colors because waiting isn't one of my better attributes, but really wanted a light color bag for the warmer months.


----------



## Antonia

Kathy K said:


> I presume it sold out.  The taupe and chalk are preorder only, scheduled to ship 7 May.  I almost ordered one of the darker colors because waiting isn't one of my better attributes, but really wanted a light color bag for the warmer months.


Oh I see!  Yea, that's hard to wait but it'll be so worth it!!


----------



## pinkrose398

WildRose89 said:


> Really? My nano is 100% smooth (to the eye, at least). I have a few small dents and scuffs but I'd still say it's decently durable if you take care of it.





You can kinda see it in this picture, like on the piece of leather that the magnetic clasp is connected to, and underneath that, the leather is slightly wrinkled. It’s not smooth, not like Chanel lamb skin which I consider to be smooth leather.


----------



## anniqui

Hello Polène Fans, 
I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore. 
Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right. 
The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened. 
Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color! 
I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap. 
Cheers!


----------



## Antonia

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!


Oh wow....this is great!!!  Even the hardware on it is engraved.  They really think of all the details! Now I would totally consider this bag....it's soooo pretty...love the color!!!  I wonder too if now this bag will just come with that leather piece on the strap and just charge a little more for the bag.  That would be ideal.


----------



## babyloove

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!



Thank you so much ! I have the exact same bag and was thinking of reselling due to the strap. I'm writing to them right away !!


----------



## Julija

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!


wow, amazing news!! too bad i've just sold my mini because of the discomfort from the chain strap. now i'm super in love with nano but now i'm keen to get mini again!


----------



## Fancyfree

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!


How long and wide is this leather piece, please?


----------



## psxgurl

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!


 
Thank you for posting this!  Was tempted to buy this bag but stopped after seeing people talking bout discomfort from the straps.
I like having comfortable straps on my bags so that was a huge deal-breaker for me. I'll need to contact CS to see if they would add that if I bought a bag. Thanks again!


----------



## anniqui

Fancyfree said:


> How long and wide is this leather piece, please?


It is 17cm long and 2,5cm wide.


----------



## anniqui

psxgurl said:


> Thank you for posting this!  Was tempted to buy this bag but stopped after seeing people talking bout discomfort from the straps.
> I like having comfortable straps on my bags so that was a huge deal-breaker for me. I'll need to contact CS to see if they would add that if I bought a bag. Thanks again!


Very welcome!


----------



## Fancyfree

anniqui said:


> It is 17cm long and 2,5cm wide.


Thak you! 
Please give us report on how it feels after a good walk with thin jumper /blouse


----------



## TiTi78

Just received my email from DHL for my bag. It's costing me $68.19 Canadian in taxes/duties. I ordered the bag (Numero Un Nano) in USD.


----------



## afroken

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!


Thanks so much for this info! The mini has been on my radar for a while now but the chain strap was the dealbreaker. Would you mind checking if the leather part moves around when the bag is worn? Or is it able to stay in place on your shoulder?

Thanks again


----------



## babyloove

anniqui said:


> It is 17cm long and 2,5cm wide.



How long dit it take to have an answer ? Yes I'm impatient


----------



## Satcheldoll

wowsz said:


> I have been eyeing the Polene numero un nano, specifically in Nude, and I was wondering if anyone here has that bag in their collection? I would love to see more pictures of that color because everything online seems to be slightly off (filters, poor resolution). I would love to see what the Nude color looks like in sunlight!
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Also if anyone here made their purchase from the US, could you let me know if you had to pay any duties/customs? Thank you!


I don’t have this color but I’m in the US and did not have to pay duties/customs. The price on the site is what you pay + shipping cost. I ordered during the Christmas holiday when they were offering free shipping.


----------



## holdalls

wowsz said:


> I have been eyeing the Polene numero un nano, specifically in Nude, and I was wondering if anyone here has that bag in their collection? I would love to see more pictures of that color because everything online seems to be slightly off (filters, poor resolution). I would love to see what the Nude color looks like in sunlight!
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Also if anyone here made their purchase from the US, could you let me know if you had to pay any duties/customs? Thank you!



Hi, unless they changed the regulations recently, we (in the US) don't have to pay any customs or duties on shipments <$800. So, just make sure whatever you order comes out to less than $800 per package, and you should be fine (someone please correct me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## handbagobession

New release!


----------



## Antonia

handbagobession said:


> New release!
> 
> View attachment 5049767


Oh wow-I'll have to check it out!  From what I can tell here, looks a little small for me. But I'm sure it's beautiful nonetheless!


----------



## Antonia

Looks like there is a #10 Hobo version which is larger than the pic above.  I prefer the larger size.  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## liliBuo

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5049824


Ok I want this wow!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

liliBuo said:


> Ok I want this wow!!!!!


It's gorgeous, right??  Me too and probably in this color or the black.


----------



## liliBuo

Antonia said:


> It's gorgeous, right??  Me too and probably in this color or the black.


It is!!!! I might get the camel color it looks so yummy


----------



## Antonia

liliBuo said:


> It is!!!! I might get the camel color it looks so yummy


Agreed!!  BTW:  I would love to know where the clothes are from too!  I'm totally into the minimalist clothing they're all wearing!  I wish I knew!!


----------



## samfalstaff

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!


Does it have the same strap drop? It's very nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Agreed!!  BTW:  I would love to know where the clothes are from too!  I'm totally into the minimalist clothing they're all wearing!  I wish I knew!!



You could email their customer service and ask. Or ask in the Comments on their Instagram or FaceBook accounts.


----------



## holdalls

samfalstaff said:


> Does it have the same strap drop? It's very nice!


Hi I think it's just the protective leather piece to add on to your current strap


----------



## Antonia

My Neuf arrived today!   I had bought this chain strap before even ordering the bag, lol.  I think it dresses it up nicely!


----------



## Fancyfree

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5049824


I have never in my life made such a quick bag decision, order and payment


----------



## Antonia

Fancyfree said:


> I have never in my life made such a quick bag decision, order and payment


YAY!  OMG I cannot wait to see it!  Which color did you end up getting???  I think this is next on my list!!


----------



## taypolo

Antonia said:


> My Neuf arrived today!   I had bought this chain strap before even ordering the bag, lol.  I think it dresses it up nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050012
> View attachment 5050013



I never really had my eyes on the numero neuf until now! WOW I love that black with the chain! Where is the chain from?!


----------



## Fancyfree

Antonia said:


> YAY!  OMG I cannot wait to see it!  Which color did you end up getting???  I think this is next on my list!!


The one on the photo,- Burgundy. For me, this is one of the most versatile colours in a bag. Works with blues, greens, greys, black, purple....


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> My Neuf arrived today!   I had bought this chain strap before even ordering the bag, lol.  I think it dresses it up nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050012
> View attachment 5050013



It's beautiful!       Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

handbagobession said:


> New release!
> 
> View attachment 5049767



I really, really wish the smooth black leather didn't have the contrast stitching... But at least the black textured leather doesn't.   

Should I hold out and see if they offer it in the new lilac color, or get the black?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!     Congratulations!


Thank you Jen!!!


----------



## Antonia

Fancyfree said:


> The one on the photo,- Burgundy. For me, this is one of the most versatile colours in a bag. Works with blues, greens, greys, black, purple....


That's the one I'm eyeing too.  I love burgundy!!!  Yes, agree, very versatile!!  And I love the textured leather....I can't do smooth leather...it would get all scratched up and it would upset me too much!


----------



## Antonia

taypolo said:


> I never really had my eyes on the numero neuf until now! WOW I love that black with the chain! Where is the chain from?!


Thank you!!  It's this one right here...so worth it!  It's a metal chain, not a cheesy acrylic one.  I got the longer one...it comes in 2 lengths but I'm pretty sure you can special order any size you want.  You would just have to contact the seller.  








						Bicolore Chunky Large Decorative Chain (2 Lengths)
					

Our breathtaking and intriguing bicolore chunky large decorative chain for your favorite bags and purses is something truly astounding, with a gorgeous contrasting color design between gold and black for an aesthetically inspiring look. Each chain is finished with a gold buckle at either end...




					dressupyourpurse.com


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I really, really wish the smooth black leather didn't have the contrast stitching... But at least the black textured leather doesn't.
> 
> Should I hold out and see if they offer it in the new lilac color, or get the black?


Get the black textured leather!  You can't go wrong!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Get the black textured leather!  You can't go wrong!!



Thanks!   Now you gals have me considering the burgundy as well...


----------



## samfalstaff

holdalls said:


> Hi I think it's just the protective leather piece to add on to your current strap


Ah, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Jereni

handbagobession said:


> New release!
> 
> View attachment 5049767



Aw man. I have really struck out with this and their last two releases. I love their quality and price point but these shapes just aren’t doing it for me.

The optional leather piece for the mini strap could be a game changer, but I worry about it staying in place on the shoulder.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> My Neuf arrived today!   I had bought this chain strap before even ordering the bag, lol.  I think it dresses it up nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050012
> View attachment 5050013


This bag looks amazing on you!


----------



## JenJBS

I just ordered the Number Ten in black.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> I just ordered the Number Ten in black.


Me too, the big one in textured leather.  Did you get the smooth or textured? I have not seen any styles lately in any brand that make my heart sing until I saw this. Plus I  ❤️ that they use DHL which is SO FAST.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too, the big one in textured leather.  Did you get the smooth or textured? I have not seen any styles lately in any brand that make my heart sing until I saw this. Plus I  ❤ that they use DHL which is SO FAST.



Congratulations!   

I got the small size in textured leather, since I'm not a fan of contrast stitching which the smooth leather has.

DHL is the best!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This bag looks amazing on you!


Thank you Carrie!!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I just ordered the Number Ten in black.


 So excited to see it!!! Congrats!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I got the small size in textured leather, since I'm not a fan of contrast stitching which the smooth leather has.
> 
> DHL is the best!


A strange thing happened to me.  I have been getting emails from Polene in French for a while, but they go to my junk email address which I don’t check that much. So I ordered the bag this morning at 9am and was charged $420. I just checked my junk email account and had an email from Polene in French at 2:15 am showing the price of the bag I ordered to be 330€?  Converted that is $393??


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> A strange thing happened to me.  I have been getting emails from Polene in French for a while, but they go to my junk email address which I don’t check that much. So I ordered the bag this morning at 9am and was charged $420. I just checked my junk email account and had an email from Polene in French at 2:15 am showing the price of the bag I ordered to be 330€?  Converted that is $393??



That is strange. Mine was $350, but it's the smaller size, and the textured leather is cheaper than the smooth leather. Maybe email them?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> So excited to see it!!! Congrats!



Thank you!   Can't wait to see yours! Your Number Nine is stunning!


----------



## handbagobession

I can't decide, please help!  The new dix in smooth black with contrast stitching or camel textured or burgundy textured!!  For background, I already have a caramel numero un backpack and numero neuf cognac.  I'm afraid of smooth leather but think maybe black won't show the wear as much?  Please provide the feedback!!  I'm also looking to buy the numero sept and cabas tote. . .need to differentiate on my colors. . .  Help me pick please.


----------



## Fancyfree

handbagobession said:


> I can't decide, please help!  The new dix in smooth black with contrast stitching or camel textured or burgundy textured!!  For background, I already have a caramel numero un backpack and numero neuf cognac.  I'm afraid of smooth leather but think maybe black won't show the wear as much?  Please provide the feedback!!  I'm also looking to buy the numero sept and cabas tote. . .need to differentiate on my colors. . .  Help me pick please.


In my experience smooth black shows wear in the same way as smooth leather in other colours and more so than tan colours. I avoid smooth leather in large bags.


----------



## handbagobession

Fancyfree said:


> In my experience smooth black shows wear in the same way as smooth leather in other colours and more so than tan colours. I avoid smooth leather in large bags.



Thank you!  I literally have no experience with leathers at all until recently.  Ive collected LV for the last decade and become used to their coated canvas.  I’ve sold all my LV and am enjoying creating a new collection.  

Currently thinking the sept in tan or black, tote in camel and dix in burgundy.

Would love everyone’s thoughts and experience with the leathers!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> That is strange. Mine was $350, but it's the smaller size, and the textured leather is cheaper than the smooth leather. Maybe email them?


Lol I will have the bag before they ever answer From past experiences.


----------



## southernbelle43

handbagobession said:


> I can't decide, please help!  The new dix in smooth black with contrast stitching or camel textured or burgundy textured!!  For background, I already have a caramel numero un backpack and numero neuf cognac.  I'm afraid of smooth leather but think maybe black won't show the wear as much?  Please provide the feedback!!  I'm also looking to buy the numero sept and cabas tote. . .need to differentiate on my colors. . .  Help me pick please.


  My advice is to buy what you love. The one you keep going back to and looking at. If you really love the camel or burgundy, choose one of those colors. I buy based on that which means I have multiple bags in some colors and only one in other colors.


----------



## handbagobession

Thank





southernbelle43 said:


> My advice is to buy what you love. The one you keep going back to and looking at. If you really love the camel or burgundy, choose one of those colors. I buy based on that which means I have multiple bags in some colors and only one in other colors.


 Thank you!  I feel like I should be buying a black bag but I just love brown ones!


----------



## southernbelle43

handbagobession said:


> Thank
> Thank you!  I feel like I should be buying a black bag but I just love brown ones!


I have four browns and when my new Polene comes, four black.  Never buy one because you think you “should.” This is a fun hobby and you should get what makes your heart sing.


----------



## Antonia

southernbelle43 said:


> I have four browns and when my new Polene comes, four black.  Never buy one because you think you “should.” This is a fun hobby and you should get what makes your heart sing.


Absolutely agree!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Hanging out with my newest love.....


----------



## Kathy K

Antonia said:


> Hanging out with my newest love.....
> View attachment 5051879


That really is very pretty with the chain.  You said in an earlier thread that it is metal, and not acrylic.  Is it heavy??


----------



## southernbelle43

Antonia said:


> Hanging out with my newest love.....
> View attachment 5051879


I absolutely adore this bag. The ONLY thing that kept me from buying one is the handle over the opening which would drive me batty. So I bought the dix hobo instead.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Hanging out with my newest love.....
> View attachment 5051879



It's gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

handbagobession said:


> Thank
> Thank you!  I feel like I should be buying a black bag but I just love brown ones!



Buy the one you love, not the one you think you 'should'. A bag that is loved will get worn a lot more than a bag that was bought because it 'should'.


----------



## Antonia

Kathy K said:


> That really is very pretty with the chain.  You said in an earlier thread that it is metal, and not acrylic.  Is it heavy??


Thank you!  Not heavy at all...I know some metal chains can be cumbersome but this one is on the lighter side.  I love the 2 tone against the black.


----------



## MS.DIAZ

For fellow Canadians. I finally decided to pull the trigger on a polene nano. On the Euro site it’s  260 which converts to 388 CAD. The US site is also 260 converts to 326 CAD. A few people mentioned it being cheaper in duties to buy from the euro site give or take no more then $70 and ordering from the US site may cost you $100. So wouldn’t it really be cheaper buying from the us site at the present time?  I’m estimating 388+70= 458 CAD (EURO site) vs 326+100=426 CAD( US site)


----------



## MS.DIAZ

Double post


----------



## MS.DIAZ

MS.DIAZ said:


> For fellow Canadians. I finally decided to pull the trigger on a polene nano. On the Euro site it’s  260 which converts to 388 CAD. The US site is also 260 converts to 326 CAD. A few people mentioned it being cheaper in duties to buy from the euro site give or take no more then $70 and ordering from the US site may cost you $100. So wouldn’t it really be cheaper buying from the us site at the present time?  I’m estimating 388+70= 458 CAD (EURO site) vs 326+100=426 CAD( US site)


----------



## pinkrose398

MS.DIAZ said:


> For fellow Canadians. I finally decided to pull the trigger on a polene nano. On the Euro site it’s  260 which converts to 388 CAD. The US site is also 260 converts to 326 CAD. A few people mentioned it being cheaper in duties to buy from the euro site give or take no more then $70 and ordering from the US site may cost you $100. So wouldn’t it really be cheaper buying from the us site at the present time?  I’m estimating 388+70= 458 CAD (EURO site) vs 326+100=426 CAD( US site)


The Nano in smooth leather is $300 USD, or 260 Euros. The Nano in grained leather is $260 USD or 220 Euros. I'm not sure if you're comparing the same leathers when you said both are 260.


----------



## MS.DIAZ

pinkrose398 said:


> The Nano in smooth leather is $300 USD, or 260 Euros. The Nano in grained leather is $260 USD or 220 Euros. I'm not sure if you're comparing the same leathers when you said both are 260.


 Sorry the mistake. I’m looking at grained. 220 euros converts to $328CAD vs 260USD converts to $325 CAD . I guess it would still be cheaper with duties to go with euros as I’ve seen duties can be up to $70 vs $100 some are laying when ordering from the US site vs euro site.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!


Thank you Jen!!


----------



## TiTi78

MS.DIAZ said:


> Sorry the mistake. I’m looking at grained. 220 euros converts to $328CAD vs 260USD converts to $325 CAD . I guess it would still be cheaper with duties to go with euros as I’ve seen duties can be up to $70 vs $100 some are laying when ordering from the US site vs euro site.



I ordered my Nano, smooth leather in USD and was charged $68 in duty/taxes/DHL fee. I am in Ontario.


----------



## WildRose89

Accidentally dropped my smooth leather nano on the concrete today  But as far as I can see it came out unscathed! Very lucky.


----------



## Antonia

WildRose89 said:


> Accidentally dropped my smooth leather nano on the concrete today  But as far as I can see it came out unscathed! Very lucky.


Whew!!  That's good!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrying my Le Cabas tote in Taupe today.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ordered two nano bags for summer and are on the way!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Ordered two nano bags for summer and are on the way!


Woo hoo Carrie!!  Which colors did you get??  I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Woo hoo Carrie!!  Which colors did you get??  I can't wait to see them!!


I went with basic colors. Tan and black


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I went with basic colors. Tan and black


Excellent choices!!!


----------



## Antonia

#9/Neuf


----------



## purplehippo

naakka said:


> Raising this question as I just got message from Polene that I could potentially return the bag: I just received my regular size number Sept and I love it. One thing though,  I was surprised by the closure as when opening the bag the lock seems a bit wimpy and I have to pull it almost all the way up to open (and the lock feels loose, not snappy like expected). Also closing it, the snap is not very clear... I was a bit surprised as I've heard some people saying their lock was quite tight in the Sept and the snap significant when closing i. I am slightly worried mine might be defected. Anyone with Sept and could confirm the quality of the closure?



I thought something similar.. it just feels like the clasp comes undone too easily/ is kind of wimpy. 
I've also noticed a bit of exposed leather along the edge right by the gold hardware on the strap.. 
I didn't think that they would do anything about it, so I never contacted them about it. I bought mine during the presale.

What did you end up doing?


----------



## southernbelle43

Antonia said:


> #9/Neuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053958
> View attachment 5053959


You look totally chic!!!    BTW, nice looking bag!


----------



## purplehippo

MsKaren said:


> I wish they would do all bags in all colours, I really want the nano in the monochrome pink and the monochrome grey. I just know if I buy one in any other colour they will do it!



I thought that their new "nude" IS the monochrome pink, just renamed?


----------



## Antonia

southernbelle43 said:


> You look totally chic!!!    BTW, nice looking bag!


Awww, thank you @southernbelle43 !


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Excellent choices!!!



+1  

Congratulations!


----------



## handbagobession

Looking for opinions please...does anyone have experience with the numero six?  I’m thinking of it for a quick grab and go bag like a wristlet.  For instance, when I take my daughter to school or run to the gym and grocery store, etc.  Do you think it would be good for this purpose or is it more of a going out bag?  I’m deciding between this and the Fauer Le Page pouchette and attached a pic.  It comes with a wristband.

Also, update, I ordered the numero sept in taupe.  I’ll post pics as soon as it arrives!


----------



## JenJBS

handbagobession said:


> Looking for opinions please...does anyone have experience with the numero six?  I’m thinking of it for a quick grab and go bag like a wristlet.  For instance, when I take my daughter to school or run to the gym and grocery store, etc.  Do you think it would be good for this purpose or is it more of a going out bag?  I’m deciding between this and the Fauer Le Page pouchette and attached a pic.  It comes with a wristband.
> 
> Also, update, I ordered the numero sept in taupe.  I’ll post pics as soon as it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054457



I have the Number 6. It is really small inside. I can't fit my phone. Keys, a couple credit cards/driver's license, lip gloss or mask is all it's holds. I use mine as a church bag. If I can't carry my phone, then it can't distract me during services...


----------



## handbagobession

JenJBS said:


> I have the Number 6. It is really small inside. I can't fit my phone. Keys, a couple credit cards/driver's license, lip gloss or mask is all it's holds. I use mine as a church bag. If I can't carry my phone, then it can't distract me during services...



Ah, thank you for the feedback.  Fitting a phone is mandatory


----------



## kawaii_2007

I ordered a Polene no.1 nano in black textured leather.

I was deciding between the textured or smooth leather but I leaned toward textured for hard-wearing since it is going to be my everyday work bag. Hopefully, I made the right decision. I will share some pics when it arrives


----------



## the_baglover

Just received my no.1 in textured grey leather. It's beautiful and a good neutral for summer. DHL is so fast! I feel like I'm being spoiled by this speedy delivery.


----------



## purplehippo

handbagobession said:


> Looking for opinions please...does anyone have experience with the numero six?  I’m thinking of it for a quick grab and go bag like a wristlet.  For instance, when I take my daughter to school or run to the gym and grocery store, etc.  Do you think it would be good for this purpose or is it more of a going out bag?  I’m deciding between this and the Fauer Le Page pouchette and attached a pic.  It comes with a wristband.
> 
> Also, update, I ordered the numero sept in taupe.  I’ll post pics as soon as it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054457


I just came here to also ask what people think of their no. 6... I'm debating selling mine.

I have a number 6. It's.. nice? I can fit my keys, phone, plus card holder in it... it has a place in it for your cards too. 
The opening and closing can be a bit of a "handful" in a way, or at least if you're used to quick zippers. 

If you're looking for something very easy to get in and out of, it might not be for you.


----------



## kawaii_2007

the_baglover said:


> Just received my no.1 in textured grey leather. It's beautiful and a good neutral for summer. DHL is so fast! I feel like I'm being spoiled by this speedy delivery.



Yeah, DHL express is super fast; I found that other retailers like Matchesfashion and Net-a-porter also offer this service. I ordered it yesterday, but they haven't shipped it yet. I was thinking of buying a Polene Un mini backpack in camel. Do you think they will offer a gift with purchase again like last year? haha.


----------



## kombucha

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!



Thank you for sharing this! I was so excited when I saw your post. I reached out to Polene and also placed an order for my grey mini! It seems like they are made to order as they said they will let me know when it is shipped from the workshop. 

I really like the size and style of my mini but I thought the chain strain cut into my shoulder when I put more things in my bag. I’m excited to make the bag more comfortable!


----------



## the_baglover

kawaii_2007 said:


> Yeah, DHL express is super fast; I found that other retailers like Matchesfashion and Net-a-porter also offer this service. I ordered it yesterday, but they haven't shipped it yet. I was thinking of buying a Polene Un mini backpack in camel. Do you think they will offer a gift with purchase again like last year? haha.


Yes, I received it in less than a week. 

Lol! I hope they do offer something when the holidays arrive.


----------



## kawaii_2007

At least I have another reason to look forward to this year Christmas


----------



## purplehippo

What do y'all think of numero un mini (either) vs. nano? I like their pebbled leather, but based on having numero sept and a larger pouch in the smooth leather... . I'm a little cautious of it. I've read that their pebbled is much better than the textured, but the nano does not come in pebbled... so by leather quality I'm drawn to the mini, but my design I much prefer the nano. I've also read around that the construction of the nano, because of the size isn't the most consistent. 

So.. if you love the idea of the nano, but are concerned about leather quality, would you "settle" for the mini to get pebbled leather.. or do you think the nano in textured leather is good enough for durability?


----------



## kombucha

purplehippo said:


> What do y'all think of numero un mini (either) vs. nano? I like their pebbled leather, but based on having numero sept and a larger pouch in the smooth leather... . I'm a little cautious of it. I've read that their pebbled is much better than the textured, but the nano does not come in pebbled... so by leather quality I'm drawn to the mini, but my design I much prefer the nano. I've also read around that the construction of the nano, because of the size isn't the most consistent.
> 
> So.. if you love the idea of the nano, but are concerned about leather quality, would you "settle" for the mini to get pebbled leather.. or do you think the nano in textured leather is good enough for durability?



I have both these bags. I find the textured leather on the nano extremely durable.


----------



## konacoffee

Hello!

I was wondering if those who had the Numero Un Nano in textured leather could tell me if the texture is a natural grain or if it's stamped like saffiano leather. I'm debating buying one since there's a color I really like, but when I saw them in Paris in 2019, the quality of the Numero Un Mini I saw was disappointing. Not sure if that was a one off though?

I haven't seen them in person since, but the color I'm interested in only comes in "textured leather," not grained or smooth so I'm reluctant to buy one.


----------



## Ethereial

kawaii_2007 said:


> I ordered a Polene no.1 nano in black textured leather.
> 
> I was deciding between the textured or smooth leather but I leaned toward textured for hard-wearing since it is going to be my everyday work bag. Hopefully, I made the right decision. I will share some pics when it arrives



I ordered this exact bag and got it last month. I love its design, and the texture is nice too! I struggled choosing between black textured leather and tan textured leather because I realize I wear a lot of lighter neutrals during the day (California, sunny all year round) and tan might have been more versatile since it's a "day" bag. Still in love with the black, just trying to make it work with my day-time style


----------



## JenJBS

My Numero Dix arrived!        It was scheduled for Friday, but wonderful DHL got it here two days early! Polene's extraordinary leather and craftsmanship, of course.

Full review :  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-numero-dix-number-ten-reveal-review.1041737/


----------



## Ethereial

JenJBS said:


> My Numero Dix arrived!        It was scheduled for Friday, but wonderful DHL got it here two days early! Polene's extraordinary leather and craftsmanship, of course.
> 
> View attachment 5055479
> View attachment 5055480
> View attachment 5055481



She's gorgeous!! I actually like your photos because I personally wasn't a big fan of how the side straps extended down on the site's pictures but looks like you can adjust that to your liking and I like it contouring the bag. As a fan of crossbodies I'm curious to know what it looks like at the longest strap setting!


----------



## JenJBS

Ethereial said:


> She's gorgeous!! I actually like your photos because I personally wasn't a big fan of how the side straps extended down on the site's pictures but looks like you can adjust that to your liking and I like it contouring the bag. As a fan of crossbodies I'm curious to know what it looks like at the longest strap setting!



Thank you!  

I'll try to get a mod shot soon. The last pic the strap is at the longest setting to get the side straps this length. The other pic the strap is as the next to longest length.

Thee are separate shoulder and crossbody straps, so the side straps never get too shot, or crazy long. I love that detail! Polene cares about the bag aesthetic.


----------



## pinkrose398

I did a review of my Numero Un Nano in Terre de Sienne / Terracotta with lots of detailed descriptions and photos: https://maddyloves.wordpress.com/20...ne-numero-un-nano-terre-de-sienne-terracotta/


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My Numero Dix arrived!        It was scheduled for Friday, but wonderful DHL got it here two days early! Polene's extraordinary leather and craftsmanship, of course.
> 
> Full review :  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-numero-dix-number-ten-reveal-review.1041737/
> 
> View attachment 5055479
> View attachment 5055480
> View attachment 5055481


WOW, this is such a gorgeous bag...I cannot wait to order one!!  And unbelievable customer service from Polene and DHL!!!  Congrats Jen!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> WOW, this is such a gorgeous bag...I cannot wait to order one!!  And unbelievable customer service from Polene and DHL!!!  Congrats Jen!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## southernbelle43

Surprise. The door bell rang and it was DHL. They always come a couple of days earlier than when they estimate. So I have my Polene Dix hobo and it is a beauty. Polene continues to put out perfect products.  There was some earlier discussion about the leather on some Polene bags being different from the original Numero Un leather. It definitely has a different texture, as in not as bumpy, so to speak, but the leather itself is thick and of the highest quality as is in keeping with every Polene I have had.  I am glad I got the bigger one.  It is  very narrow and would not work for someone who carries more than I do.  It is lined beautifully in suede.  This may be the most stylist bag in my collection.  Sorry about the background but it is dark here and this is the best lighting I have to make a photo.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Surprise. The door bell rang and it was DHL. They always come a couple of days earlier than when they estimate. So I have my Polene Dix hobo and it is a beauty. Polene continues to put out perfect products.  There was some earlier discussion about the leather on some Polene bags being different from the original Numero Un leather. It definitely has a different texture, as in not as bumpy, so to speak, but the leather itself is thick and of the highest quality as is in keeping with every Polene I have had.  I am glad I got the bigger one.  It is  very narrow and would not work for someone who carries more than I do.  It is lined beautifully in suede.  This may be the most stylist bag in my collection.  Sorry about the background but it is dark here and this is the best lighting I have to make a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5055693



Congratulations!       It's beautiful!   Gotta love DHL!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!       It's beautiful!   Gotta love DHL!


DHL and Polene..... priceless.


----------



## Antonia

southernbelle43 said:


> Surprise. The door bell rang and it was DHL. They always come a couple of days earlier than when they estimate. So I have my Polene Dix hobo and it is a beauty. Polene continues to put out perfect products.  There was some earlier discussion about the leather on some Polene bags being different from the original Numero Un leather. It definitely has a different texture, as in not as bumpy, so to speak, but the leather itself is thick and of the highest quality as is in keeping with every Polene I have had.  I am glad I got the bigger one.  It is  very narrow and would not work for someone who carries more than I do.  It is lined beautifully in suede.  This may be the most stylist bag in my collection.  Sorry about the background but it is dark here and this is the best lighting I have to make a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5055693


Oh boy...I love this!!!  This is the size I would get too...I want the burgundy one!!  Congrats on this beauty!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Antonia said:


> Oh boy...I love this!!!  This is the size I would get too...I want the burgundy one!!  Congrats on this beauty!!!!!


Thanks. Sitting here watching a movie on TV with it in my lap, lol. Have to massage, twist and roll these straps to soften them. I do this to  all my bags with stiff straps.
Oh my, the burgundy color will be so chic.


----------



## JenJBS

purplehippo said:


> I just came here to also ask what people think of their no. 6... I'm debating selling mine.
> 
> I have a number 6. It's.. nice? I can fit my keys, phone, plus card holder in it... it has a place in it for your cards too.
> The opening and closing can be a bit of a "handful" in a way, or at least if you're used to quick zippers.
> 
> If you're looking for something very easy to get in and out of, it might not be for you.



I owe you one! Since you said your phone fit I decided to try mine again. It fits!  Then I realized I've changed phones since I bought the bag, and just never tried my new phone.  Thanks! It fits my phone, keys, cards in the card pocket, and a spare mask.


----------



## handbagobession

southernbelle43 said:


> Surprise. The door bell rang and it was DHL. They always come a couple of days earlier than when they estimate. So I have my Polene Dix hobo and it is a beauty. Polene continues to put out perfect products.  There was some earlier discussion about the leather on some Polene bags being different from the original Numero Un leather. It definitely has a different texture, as in not as bumpy, so to speak, but the leather itself is thick and of the highest quality as is in keeping with every Polene I have had.  I am glad I got the bigger one.  It is  very narrow and would not work for someone who carries more than I do.  It is lined beautifully in suede.  This may be the most stylist bag in my collection.  Sorry about the background but it is dark here and this is the best lighting I have to make a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5055693



Congrats!!  Would love to see a modeling pic


----------



## myskatten

pinkrose398 said:


> I did a review of my Numero Un Nano in Terre de Sienne / Terracotta with lots of detailed descriptions and photos: https://maddyloves.wordpress.com/20...ne-numero-un-nano-terre-de-sienne-terracotta/


Thank you so much for the great review. I've been looking for images of this color of this model for such a long time. Like you said the bag often leans more towards orange in the images. Thanks to your review I feel like I have a better idea of what it really looks like.


----------



## southernbelle43

handbagobession said:


> Congrats!!  Would love to see a modeling pic


Tomorrow if I can get motivated to don decent clothes.  It is so very French.


----------



## sarah890xo

Hi everyone! I've been looking to purchase the Polene Number Un Nano and can't decide between the black smooth leather or the textured leather. I love the look of the smooth leather more, but a bit worried that it will get scratched. The most expensive bag I own is a Kate Spade Cedar Street bag in black, which is a textured leather. Used it a ton back in the day and I've outgrown it. Currently using a Matt&Nat bag (which I know is fake leather) but it has a smooth texture which I like.

I really can't decide!

Also, has anyone in Canada ordered from the Polene website? I'm hoping there's no duties.


----------



## kawaii_2007

Ethereial said:


> I ordered this exact bag and got it last month. I love its design, and the texture is nice too! I struggled choosing between black textured leather and tan textured leather because I realize I wear a lot of lighter neutrals during the day (California, sunny all year round) and tan might have been more versatile since it's a "day" bag. Still in love with the black, just trying to make it work with my day-time style



I really like the tan colour and was thinking of getting this colour in smooth leather. I wore black shoes to work, so I want a matching black bag for work. I am thinking of getting either the Un mini backpack in caramel or another un nano in smooth tan leather when going out. Would love to hear everyone though on the un mini backpack.


----------



## kombucha

konacoffee said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if those who had the Numero Un Nano in textured leather could tell me if the texture is a natural grain or if it's stamped like saffiano leather. I'm debating buying one since there's a color I really like, but when I saw them in Paris in 2019, the quality of the Numero Un Mini I saw was disappointing. Not sure if that was a one off though?
> 
> I haven't seen them in person since, but the color I'm interested in only comes in "textured leather," not grained or smooth so I'm reluctant to buy one.



I feel like the textured nano is more stamped.


----------



## kombucha

southernbelle43 said:


> Surprise. The door bell rang and it was DHL. They always come a couple of days earlier than when they estimate. So I have my Polene Dix hobo and it is a beauty. Polene continues to put out perfect products.  There was some earlier discussion about the leather on some Polene bags being different from the original Numero Un leather. It definitely has a different texture, as in not as bumpy, so to speak, but the leather itself is thick and of the highest quality as is in keeping with every Polene I have had.  I am glad I got the bigger one.  It is  very narrow and would not work for someone who carries more than I do.  It is lined beautifully in suede.  This may be the most stylist bag in my collection.  Sorry about the background but it is dark here and this is the best lighting I have to make a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5055693



So pretty!! Can you do mod shots please? I’d be curious if this bag could be worn crossbody.


----------



## squintright

handbagobession said:


> I just got my beautiful numero un backpack but I’m disappointed in the strap when making it crossbody.  Not sure if I’m doing it wrong but I can’t get the leather straps to match up without the bump.  I sent Polene an email about it but thought I’d see if anyone else has this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE - Polene replaced my bag and it's perfect!  They were super communicative and I am incredibly pleased with the level of service.  Highly recommend!  These bags are just gorgeous.



 I emailed Polene on 10 March after seeing this post by @handbagobession, with a picture of my straps (with non-aligned bumps)

they finally replied me after over a month saying they’re deeply surprised and shocked by this and that they’d send me replacement straps. I’m not sure what I’m supposed to do with these straps given that they are firmly sewn on to the bag.

I asked if they would give instructions on what to do with these new straps and they have gone silent. 

Just a note of caution to anyone who’s considering the backpack, do check that the bumps align!!! 

(P.S. I did not ask for a replacement since it was also a month before I flagged this to them. Had wrongly assumed it was a design issue rather than a bag flaw!

fortunately I’m mostly using this as a backpack rather than a crossbody, so the bump doesn’t concern me that much on a regular basis)


----------



## southernbelle43

Duplicate post


----------



## southernbelle43

kombucha said:


> So pretty!! Can you do mod shots please? I’d be curious if this bag could be worn crossbody.


I will do one but the strap is too hard to undo and redo. I don’t think it is long enough to look good cross body unless you are petite and like it pretty high.  Here is the Polene photo and it is pretty high on her.


----------



## southernbelle43

I do NOT do good  mod shots. I have no full length mirror, so I have to stand on the stairs, lol.  I am 5'6" for reference and large in the chest, lol.  There is only one more hole to lengthen the strap.


----------



## southernbelle43

Update on the Dix hobo.  Although I do not mind stretching an outside slip pocket carrying my iPhone on any of my other bags, I won't use it for that on the Dix hobo. It is simply too tight and makes two large bumps on the leather.  So I will use it for flat items.


----------



## Antonia

southernbelle43 said:


> I do NOT do good  mod shots. I have no full length mirror, so I have to stand on the stairs, lol.  I am 5'6" for reference and large in the chest, lol.  There is only one more hole to lengthen the strap.
> View attachment 5056155


I love it, it looks great on you!!!


----------



## liliBuo

southernbelle43 said:


> I do NOT do good  mod shots. I have no full length mirror, so I have to stand on the stairs, lol.  I am 5'6" for reference and large in the chest, lol.  There is only one more hole to lengthen the strap.
> View attachment 5056155


Its gorgeous!!! Is it heavy? I can't decide what size to get!


----------



## southernbelle43

Antonia said:


> I love it, it looks great on you!!!


Thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

liliBuo said:


> Its gorgeous!!! Is it heavy? I can't decide what size to get!


It is not heavy to me.  Here is what I have in it. The wallet and the make up bag are very flat. The fur key ring mashes flat.



Here they are in the bag. You could put more things on top of these items but you would be digging for sure.




You can see how narrow it is inside.


Once last thing. Because of the moon shape the zipper looks like this when open which does not bother me but might bother someone?


It fits really close to the body and I tend to carry my shoulder bags with my hand under it, supporting it to take the weight off of my neck.  That may be why it does not seem heavy to me.  With my things in it, it weighs 2 lbs. 12 ounces on my kitchen scale.  I hope this helps with your decision. I really like this bag even though I am a totally open top, tote carrier who loves to have wide open access to my things. It is just so darn chic.

I am using the one inside pocket for the phone for the reason I posted earlier. In the outside pocket I have a flat kleenex pack.


----------



## handbagobession

squintright said:


> I emailed Polene on 10 March after seeing this post by @handbagobession, with a picture of my straps (with non-aligned bumps)
> 
> they finally replied me after over a month saying they’re deeply surprised and shocked by this and that they’d send me replacement straps. I’m not sure what I’m supposed to do with these straps given that they are firmly sewn on to the bag.
> 
> I asked if they would give instructions on what to do with these new straps and they have gone silent.
> 
> Just a note of caution to anyone who’s considering the backpack, do check that the bumps align!!!
> 
> (P.S. I did not ask for a replacement since it was also a month before I flagged this to them. Had wrongly assumed it was a design issue rather than a bag flaw!
> 
> fortunately I’m mostly using this as a backpack rather than a crossbody, so the bump doesn’t concern me that much on a regular basis)



Yes, even though I received a replacement backpack from Polene, it still has a bump when doing the crossbody.  I much prefer the bag as a backpack anyway, though, and it's perfect for that.  I will say that the bump does smooth out (if you've got it crossbody) quite a bit once it's on your shoulder and isn't as noticeable.  But for backpack wear, I highly recommend it!  I even enjoy slinging it over just one shoulder with the backpack straps as a quick grab and go.


----------



## handbagobession

southernbelle43 said:


> I do NOT do good  mod shots. I have no full length mirror, so I have to stand on the stairs, lol.  I am 5'6" for reference and large in the chest, lol.  There is only one more hole to lengthen the strap.
> View attachment 5056155


It does look great on you!  I wasn't sure how this bag would look on people but it looks great!  I'm thinking of the small one now. . . if anyone has the small dix please post a modeling pic!


----------



## liliBuo

southernbelle43 said:


> It is not heavy to me.  Here is what I have in it. The wallet and the make up bag are very flat. The fur key ring mashes flat.
> 
> View attachment 5056271
> 
> Here they are in the bag. You could put more things on top of these items but you would be digging for sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056272
> 
> You can see how narrow it is inside.
> View attachment 5056273
> 
> Once last thing. Because of the moon shape the zipper looks like this when open which does not bother me but might bother someone?
> View attachment 5056277
> 
> It fits really close to the body and I tend to carry my shoulder bags with my hand under it, supporting it to take the weight off of my neck.  That may be why it does not seem heavy to me.  With my things in it, it weighs 2 lbs. 12 ounces on my kitchen scale.  I hope this helps with your decision. I really like this bag even though I am a totally open top, tote carrier who loves to have wide open access to my things. It is just so darn chic.
> 
> I am using the one inside pocket for the phone for the reason I posted earlier. In the outside pocket I have a flat kleenex pack.


Thank you for all these details, its very helpfull


----------



## southernbelle43

Lady Stardust said:


> Of course! I find it easy to open and close so far, the pulley straps on the front are easy but also secure. It closes tightly which I love. One of my gripes with my Mansur Gavriel bucket is that it never stays tightly closed on top, it’s always loose so this is a nice change.
> 
> I don’t carry a ton, I never have.  The bulk of what I carry is really makeup and wallet lol I travel pretty light. When I have a bucket bag, I use a little makeup bag for my lipsticks etc just in case anything opens and also buckets are hard to fish for items like lip balm in so I like to keep that in a separate pouch. I also always have a powder brush and powder bc I have oily skin, so I touch up a lot.  Here’s a pic of everything I have inside currently and with it all in there and then cinched up.
> 
> My purse items are: makeup bag, powder and powder brush, keys, wallet, headphones, mirror and mask.  You can definitely fit more in, it’s only about half full with that
> 
> View attachment 5016587
> 
> View attachment 5016588
> 
> View attachment 5016589


THanks for much for this.  I love my two Polene bags and this one just might have to join my other 2 in the future!


----------



## southernbelle43

psxgurl said:


> It’s not mint but a really nice sage color though. Here it is next to an old Tiffany box and the child small squishmallow. Lol  I don’t have other green bags so this was the best I could find  tried to capture it with shades of light from the windows haha
> 
> View attachment 5041033


Whatever that color it, it is gorgeous!!


----------



## southernbelle43

purplehippo said:


> What do y'all think of numero un mini (either) vs. nano? I like their pebbled leather, but based on having numero sept and a larger pouch in the smooth leather... . I'm a little cautious of it. I've read that their pebbled is much better than the textured, but the nano does not come in pebbled... so by leather quality I'm drawn to the mini, but my design I much prefer the nano. I've also read around that the construction of the nano, because of the size isn't the most consistent.
> 
> So.. if you love the idea of the nano, but are concerned about leather quality, would you "settle" for the mini to get pebbled leather.. or do you think the nano in textured leather is good enough for durability?


I am not sure what you mean by the pebbled being better than textured.  THey are both full grain leather with just different patterns stamped onto them, I THINK. I am not a leather expert and could be wrong.

Update: I have emailed Polene about this and hopefully can clear it up.


----------



## southernbelle43

Regarding smooth leathers versus the textured or pebbled.  I just read on the Polene web site that all of their bags are waterproofed before being sent. However, they recommend that you spray with a water proofing spray 3 months after you get the smooth bag and then every six months.  This is only for the SMOOTH leather. They do not say that about the others. I suppose becasue smooth has been sanded down to remove the imperfections while the full grain leathers are not. It must remove some protection when they sand it down. 

Just an FYI. I have time on my hands today waiting for the dog to be groomed, lol


----------



## squintright

squintright said:


> I emailed Polene on 10 March after seeing this post by @handbagobession, with a picture of my straps (with non-aligned bumps)
> 
> they finally replied me after over a month saying they’re deeply surprised and shocked by this and that they’d send me replacement straps. I’m not sure what I’m supposed to do with these straps given that they are firmly sewn on to the bag.
> 
> I asked if they would give instructions on what to do with these new straps and they have gone silent.
> 
> Just a note of caution to anyone who’s considering the backpack, do check that the bumps align!!!
> 
> (P.S. I did not ask for a replacement since it was also a month before I flagged this to them. Had wrongly assumed it was a design issue rather than a bag flaw!
> 
> fortunately I’m mostly using this as a backpack rather than a crossbody, so the bump doesn’t concern me that much on a regular basis)



Updating this to be fair to Polene. 

I have since heard back from (surprisingly quick this time). They offered an exchange of the bag after confirming that the straps cannot be changed on my end.* This offer held even after I had disclosed that the bag had been used, and I had shared pics of the feet being scuffed. Every other part of the bag remains in perfect condition. 

I'm surprised by the offer, and thankful to this forum if not I would not have found out about the fact that I had received a defective bag. 

*I was a bit amused by how they had added that the bag design was "unfortunately...made like this." and that it was "possible that the other one have the same problem as the first bag." Nevertheless, they had offered an exchange, and now I will just sit and wait to see what happens...


----------



## Antonia

squintright said:


> Updating this to be fair to Polene.
> 
> I have since heard back from (surprisingly quick this time). They offered an exchange of the bag after confirming that the straps cannot be changed on my end.* This offer held even after I had disclosed that the bag had been used, and I had shared pics of the feet being scuffed. Every other part of the bag remains in perfect condition.
> 
> I'm surprised by the offer, and thankful to this forum if not I would not have found out about the fact that I had received a defective bag.
> 
> *I was a bit amused by how they had added that the bag design was "unfortunately...made like this." and that it was "possible that the other one have the same problem as the first bag." Nevertheless, they had offered an exchange, and now I will just sit and wait to see what happens...


That's nice of them to want to make this right for you!  That's great customer service!!


----------



## babyloove

I have the Numero Un backpack in taupe in my head. Is it heavy ? The Numero Un mini tend to be a bit heavy due to the chain (just ordered their leather piece, hope it will help). 
If someone have it in this color, I would love real life pics. 
Thanks


----------



## babyloove

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!



Hello, 
How do you like the comfort with the leather piece ? I'm still waiting for Polene to get back to me ...
Thanks


----------



## Fancyfree

squintright said:


> Updating this to be fair to Polene.
> 
> I have since heard back from (surprisingly quick this time). They offered an exchange of the bag after confirming that the straps cannot be changed on my end.* This offer held even after I had disclosed that the bag had been used, and I had shared pics of the feet being scuffed. Every other part of the bag remains in perfect condition.
> 
> I'm surprised by the offer, and thankful to this forum if not I would not have found out about the fact that I had received a defective bag.
> 
> *I was a bit amused by how they had added that the bag design was "unfortunately...made like this." and that it was "possible that the other one have the same problem as the first bag." Nevertheless, they had offered an exchange, and now I will just sit and wait to see what happens...


Great news! 
I guess that in these Covid and lock-down times, it is understandable and forgivable if responses are slow and even flawed,- I expect it varies, in all businesses and companies, who is desperately trying to hold the fort while others are away sick /in quarantine etc


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Two Nano bags arrived yesterday! Black and Tan textured leather. Love them ❤️ Super cute and will make great summer bags for days when I don’t want to carry much in a crossbody. I’ll take mod shots later. I have to unsnap the bag to get my LV victorine wallet and toiletry 15 pouch in there. I can pull my wallet out without unsnapping it but with the toiletry it has to be unsnapped. That part maybe annoying for some but doesn’t bother me too much. I can also get a few more small things in the bag without overstuffing and close it up.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Two Nano bags arrived yesterday! Black and Tan textured leather. Love them ❤ Super cute and will make great summer bags for days when I don’t want to carry much in a crossbody. I’ll take mod shots later. I have to unsnap the bag to get my LV victorine wallet and toiletry 15 pouch in there. I can pull my wallet out without unsnapping it but with the toiletry it has to be unsnapped. That part maybe annoying for some but doesn’t bother me too much. I can also get a few more small things in the bag without overstuffing and close it up.


OMG these are super cute!!!  Congrats Carrie!  Looking forward to you mod shots!  I think I love the tan one more...something about that nice neutral color and the texture of the leather shows up more!   I need this one in the Lilac!!!


----------



## kombucha

The strap for my Polene mini came quickly! I think it looks so cute on the chain strap. I haven’t tried it with my bag all filled up yet, but I imagine it would help with the weight.


----------



## babyloove

kombucha said:


> The strap for my Polene mini came quickly! I think it looks so cute on the chain strap. I haven’t tried it with my bag all filled up yet, but I imagine it would help with the weight.


Looks good ! I won't receive mine until next Saturday .... Please comment when your bag is all filled up


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Two Nano bags arrived yesterday! Black and Tan textured leather. Love them ❤ Super cute and will make great summer bags for days when I don’t want to carry much in a crossbody. I’ll take mod shots later. I have to unsnap the bag to get my LV victorine wallet and toiletry 15 pouch in there. I can pull my wallet out without unsnapping it but with the toiletry it has to be unsnapped. That part maybe annoying for some but doesn’t bother me too much. I can also get a few more small things in the bag without overstuffing and close it up.




Congratulations on your new beauties!     Enjoy!


----------



## taypolo

sarah890xo said:


> Hi everyone! I've been looking to purchase the Polene Number Un Nano and can't decide between the black smooth leather or the textured leather. I love the look of the smooth leather more, but a bit worried that it will get scratched. The most expensive bag I own is a Kate Spade Cedar Street bag in black, which is a textured leather. Used it a ton back in the day and I've outgrown it. Currently using a Matt&Nat bag (which I know is fake leather) but it has a smooth texture which I like.
> 
> I really can't decide!
> 
> Also, has anyone in Canada ordered from the Polene website? I'm hoping there's no duties.


I got the nano in the textured leather and I’m so glad I did. I was debating between smooth and textured for the longest time but I even rubbed my bag up against a blue door by mistake and some blue paint got it on and it came off and didn’t even leave a mark!
I’m in Ontario, I paid about $63 in duty fees. I don’t think there’s any way around it but I did buy my bag in euros after reading on here that it cuts down the cost of duty fees.  
Hope that helps!


----------



## taypolo

handbagobession said:


> My gorgeous new backpack on island with me.  She’s been perfect!


Is this in the caramel or cognac shade?!


----------



## pinkrose398

sarah890xo said:


> Hi everyone! I've been looking to purchase the Polene Number Un Nano and can't decide between the black smooth leather or the textured leather. I love the look of the smooth leather more, but a bit worried that it will get scratched. The most expensive bag I own is a Kate Spade Cedar Street bag in black, which is a textured leather. Used it a ton back in the day and I've outgrown it. Currently using a Matt&Nat bag (which I know is fake leather) but it has a smooth texture which I like.
> 
> I really can't decide!
> 
> Also, has anyone in Canada ordered from the Polene website? I'm hoping there's no duties.



Lots of Canadians have ordered off the website, and yes there is duty. I did a breakdown here: https://maddyloves.wordpress.com/20...ne-numero-un-nano-terre-de-sienne-terracotta/


----------



## pinkrose398

myskatten said:


> Thank you so much for the great review. I've been looking for images of this color of this model for such a long time. Like you said the bag often leans more towards orange in the images. Thanks to your review I feel like I have a better idea of what it really looks like.


Thank you so much for reading!!! I'm glad it was helpful. Are you going to buy this bag?


----------



## myskatten

pinkrose398 said:


> Thank you so much for reading!!! I'm glad it was helpful. Are you going to buy this bag?


I think I buy one this fall or early next year. This year I try to be a bit mindful with my shopping and I’ve already filled up my  quota xD

I’ve been looking at the Polene bags since 2018 and initially wanted Une Mini. However, these last two years I’ve really been into hand held bags so I’ve decided that Nano was the better one. I love the small size and how you can remove the shoulder strap if you want!

I’m not sure yet wether I want the pebble or smooth leather. Right now I’m leaning towards the Came color (I’ve also seen it called tan on some sites), since I think the Terracotta will be to warm toward my wardrobe (though I must admit, it’s my favourite color!).


----------



## samfalstaff

kombucha said:


> The strap for my Polene mini came quickly! I think it looks so cute on the chain strap. I haven’t tried it with my bag all filled up yet, but I imagine it would help with the weight.


Ooh, that's really nice! Please let us know if it makes a difference.


----------



## MsKaren

purplehippo said:


> I thought that their new "nude" IS the monochrome pink, just renamed?


Thank you, I don’t know whether that’s the case or not. I’m going to email the, this week about the leather strap I’ve seen posted here for the mini chain and I will ask them. If it is the case I think I will need to buy!


----------



## handbagobession

Looking for recommendations. . .where do you think is the best place to resell a Polene online?  Hope it's ok to ask this here.  I have the small numero huit and have decided I need the larger one.   Ebay?


----------



## Antonia

handbagobession said:


> Looking for recommendations. . .where do you think is the best place to resell a Polene online?  Hope it's ok to ask this here.  I have the small numero huit and have decided I need the larger one.   Ebay?


Oh you should keep the small one...it's such a great going out to dinner type of bag!!  I wouldn't use it as an everyday type of bag because it would be too small.  But probably eBay if you are for sure selling.


----------



## handbagobession

Antonia said:


> Oh you should keep the small one...it's such a great going out to dinner type of bag!!  I wouldn't use it as an everyday type of bag because it would be too small.  But probably eBay if you are for sure selling.



LOL, you’re a bad influence!  It’s camel colored so not really dressy but I do love it.  But I find I’m frustrated using it during the day because of its size.  And I love the color so I’d like to get the larger one in the same.  Maybe I’ll just have both sizes...


----------



## Antonia

handbagobession said:


> LOL, you’re a bad influence!  It’s camel colored so not really dressy but I do love it.  But I find I’m frustrated using it during the day because of its size.  And I love the color so I’d like to get the larger one in the same.  Maybe I’ll just have both sizes...


Someone did a really good review of both sizes on You Tube... very in depth  with the pros and cons of both.   Maybe try looking at that review and it could help you decide.   Good luck!!!


----------



## kawaii_2007

My black un nano in textured leather arrived today, it took 5 days including weekend to ship to Australia. It’s smaller than I thought but can fit more than my Gucci Disco Soho bag. I love this bag and thinking of getting the un backpack or number 7 mini in smooth leather this time.


----------



## Antonia

kawaii_2007 said:


> My black un nano in textured leather arrived today, it took 5 days including weekend to ship to Australia. It’s smaller than I thought but can fit more than my Gucci Disco Soho bag. I love this bag and thinking of getting the un backpack or number 7 mini in smooth leather this time.


Nice!!  Is that a mini purse organizer in the bag??


----------



## kawaii_2007

Yes, it actually designed for Gucci disco soho bag.


----------



## Antonia

kawaii_2007 said:


> Yes, it actually designed for Gucci disco soho bag.


Wow, fits perfectly!!


----------



## JenJBS

kawaii_2007 said:


> My black un nano in textured leather arrived today, it took 5 days including weekend to ship to Australia. It’s smaller than I thought but can fit more than my Gucci Disco Soho bag. I love this bag and thinking of getting the un backpack or number 7 mini in smooth leather this time.



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## babyloove

Just received my leather piece. Very comfortable but it's not really the same red as my bag. I just called Polène about that. I waited for them to have the exact same color ...


----------



## kawaii_2007

babyloove said:


> Just received my leather piece. Very comfortable but it's not really the same red as my bag. I just called Polène about that. I waited for them to have the exact same color ...



How much does it cost to have the leather strap for the mini? Do you have to pay shipping cost as well?


----------



## babyloove

kawaii_2007 said:


> How much does it cost to have the leather strap for the mini? Do you have to pay shipping cost as well?



It's 25 euros including shipping. They took 10 days to get back to me then it was shipped the morning after I paid + 4 days DHL delivery. Maybe I'm looking at it too much but it bothers me that it's not the same color. I hope they come back with a solution quickly


----------



## kawaii_2007

babyloove said:


> It's 25 euros including shipping. They took 10 days to get back to me then it was shipped the morning after I paid + 4 days DHL delivery. Maybe I'm looking at it too much but it bothers me that it's not the same color. I hope they come back with a solution quickly



Thanks for the information. It looks very close to the same colour but it does seem that the strap is a darker red colour.


----------



## babyloove

kawaii_2007 said:


> Thanks for the information. It looks very close to the same colour but it does seem that the strap is a darker red colour.


Exactly it's sligtly darker ...


----------



## Fancyfree

babyloove said:


> Just received my leather piece. Very comfortable but it's not really the same red as my bag. I just called Polène about that. I waited for them to have the exact same color ...


Each batch of leather, from any tannery,  will _always _be slightly different colour to the other batches. (Just like different dye lots of knitting yarn.) There is _no_ way of avoiding this,- if there is no leather left from the previous batch, all they can do is hope the next batch will be as close as possible.

I believe the leather piece is to be worn on your shoulder? I.e. around 50cm away from the bag.

Will you or anyone else be able to see that there is a slight difference in depth of colour when you wear the bag?


----------



## babyloove

Fancyfree said:


> Each batch of leather, from any tannery,  will _always _be slightly different colour to the other batches. (Just like different dye lots of knitting yarn.) There is _no_ way of avoiding this,- if there is no leather left from the previous batch, all they can do is hope the next batch will be as close as possible.
> 
> I believe the leather piece is to be worn on your shoulder? I.e. around 50cm away from the bag.
> 
> Will you or anyone else be able to see that there is a slight difference in depth of colour when you wear the bag?



I know it's maybe a little too much but the red of the bag is so vibrant and beautiful, the piece seems off ... I'll see what they say


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> Each batch of leather, from any tannery,  will _always _be slightly different colour to the other batches. (Just like different dye lots of knitting yarn.) There is _no_ way of avoiding this,- if there is no leather left from the previous batch, all they can do is hope the next batch will be as close as possible.
> 
> I believe the leather piece is to be worn on your shoulder? I.e. around 50cm away from the bag.
> 
> Will you or anyone else be able to see that there is a slight difference in depth of colour when you wear the bag?



+1


----------



## Kathy K

I have been taken with the neuf since it was first announced.  I wanted a light color for the warmer months, even though both the chalk and taupe were preorder only, scheduled to ship on 7 May.  I am not terrific about deferred gratification, but I ordered the taupe anyway (around the first of April) even though it would take several weeks to arrive.  Imagine my surprise when I got an e-mail a week or so ago from Polene telling me my bag had shipped.  It arrived just a few days later.  Not sure why it was early, but I am sure not complaining.  Here she is.

I love, love, love the front view of this bag, but I have to admit she is a bit "chubbier" than I expected, even though Polene does an admirable job of describing their merchandise and offering 360 views.  So my question to you all, is do you think this is to much of a statement bag to use regularly?  Do you find the chubbiness off-putting?


----------



## Sarah03

Kathy K said:


> I have been taken with the neuf since it was first announced.  I wanted a light color for the warmer months, even though both the chalk and taupe were preorder only, scheduled to ship on 7 May.  I am not terrific about deferred gratification, but I ordered the taupe anyway (around the first of April) even though it would take several weeks to arrive.  Imagine my surprise when I got an e-mail a week or so ago from Polene telling me my bag had shipped.  It arrived just a few days later.  Not sure why it was early, but I am sure not complaining.  Here she is.
> 
> I love, love, love the front view of this bag, but I have to admit she is a bit "chubbier" than I expected, even though Polene does an admirable job of describing their merchandise and offering 360 views.  So my question to you all, is do you think this is to much of a statement bag to use regularly?  Do you find the chubbiness off-putting?
> 
> View attachment 5061892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061893


I love it & don’t find the shape off putting. If you like the feel of using it, go ahead and use it regularly! I think it would look great with any wardrobe.


----------



## Kathy K

Sarah03 said:


> I love it & don’t find the shape off putting. If you like the feel of using it, go ahead and use it regularly! I think it would look great with any wardrobe.


Thank you, Sarah!


----------



## JenJBS

Kathy K said:


> I have been taken with the neuf since it was first announced.  I wanted a light color for the warmer months, even though both the chalk and taupe were preorder only, scheduled to ship on 7 May.  I am not terrific about deferred gratification, but I ordered the taupe anyway (around the first of April) even though it would take several weeks to arrive.  Imagine my surprise when I got an e-mail a week or so ago from Polene telling me my bag had shipped.  It arrived just a few days later.  Not sure why it was early, but I am sure not complaining.  Here she is.
> 
> I love, love, love the front view of this bag, but I have to admit she is a bit "chubbier" than I expected, even though Polene does an admirable job of describing their merchandise and offering 360 views.  So my question to you all, is do you think this is to much of a statement bag to use regularly?  Do you find the chubbiness off-putting?
> 
> View attachment 5061892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061893



I think it would be fine to use regularly. It's a beautiful bag!    Congratulations!


----------



## lenie

Kathy K said:


> I have been taken with the neuf since it was first announced.  I wanted a light color for the warmer months, even though both the chalk and taupe were preorder only, scheduled to ship on 7 May.  I am not terrific about deferred gratification, but I ordered the taupe anyway (around the first of April) even though it would take several weeks to arrive.  Imagine my surprise when I got an e-mail a week or so ago from Polene telling me my bag had shipped.  It arrived just a few days later.  Not sure why it was early, but I am sure not complaining.  Here she is.
> 
> I love, love, love the front view of this bag, but I have to admit she is a bit "chubbier" than I expected, even though Polene does an admirable job of describing their merchandise and offering 360 views.  So my question to you all, is do you think this is to much of a statement bag to use regularly?  Do you find the chubbiness off-putting?
> 
> View attachment 5061892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061893


It’s a beautiful bag! If you don’t fill it to capacity, it will slim down so it won’t look as chubby. Life is too short-wear it when you want and feel amazing when you carry her!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I got my nano! I loooooove the smooth leather. I had a suede/grained black one but sold it.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5062045
> 
> I got my nano! I loooooove the smooth leather. I had a suede/grained black one but sold it.


Yum. What color is that? it looks like chocolate brown.


----------



## kawaii_2007

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5062045
> 
> I got my nano! I loooooove the smooth leather. I had a suede/grained black one but sold it.



I really like it the smooth leather look


----------



## totally

Kathy K said:


> I have been taken with the neuf since it was first announced.  I wanted a light color for the warmer months, even though both the chalk and taupe were preorder only, scheduled to ship on 7 May.  I am not terrific about deferred gratification, but I ordered the taupe anyway (around the first of April) even though it would take several weeks to arrive.  Imagine my surprise when I got an e-mail a week or so ago from Polene telling me my bag had shipped.  It arrived just a few days later.  Not sure why it was early, but I am sure not complaining.  Here she is.
> 
> I love, love, love the front view of this bag, but I have to admit she is a bit "chubbier" than I expected, even though Polene does an admirable job of describing their merchandise and offering 360 views.  So my question to you all, is do you think this is to much of a statement bag to use regularly?  Do you find the chubbiness off-putting?
> 
> View attachment 5061892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061893



I am SUCH a sucker for taupe/greige. This colour is gorgeous! The chubbiness might be bothersome if you plan on wearing this bag crossbody. I think I'd carry this top handle without the strap though.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It's the Burgundy!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I need a spring color STAT! How to choose?!!!! Maybe I'll go with the tri camel since I love it in the full size un.


----------



## babyloove

Just to say I'm amazed with Polene service : they can't have the exact same color due to different tanning so they refunded me. I never asked for that and didn't expect that ! 

I might get another mini in grey but want to see the backpack in person first. So I'm waiting for stores to reopen in Paris (probably mid may) to go to the store.


----------



## Antonia

Kathy K said:


> I have been taken with the neuf since it was first announced.  I wanted a light color for the warmer months, even though both the chalk and taupe were preorder only, scheduled to ship on 7 May.  I am not terrific about deferred gratification, but I ordered the taupe anyway (around the first of April) even though it would take several weeks to arrive.  Imagine my surprise when I got an e-mail a week or so ago from Polene telling me my bag had shipped.  It arrived just a few days later.  Not sure why it was early, but I am sure not complaining.  Here she is.
> 
> I love, love, love the front view of this bag, but I have to admit she is a bit "chubbier" than I expected, even though Polene does an admirable job of describing their merchandise and offering 360 views.  So my question to you all, is do you think this is to much of a statement bag to use regularly?  Do you find the chubbiness off-putting?
> 
> View attachment 5061892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061893


I have this bag in black, I'm using her today.... I just love it to pieces!!!!   I love the taupe color.... I'm thinking of getting another one and initially thought about cognac but I changed my mind now and want the taupe!


----------



## Antonia

#9


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063900



You make that bag look great,   but I'm so glad I waited and got my #10 instead.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> You make that bag look great,   but I'm so glad I waited and got my #10 instead.


Awww, thanks Jen!!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

I am confused about the straps of No 10. 
The website states that it comes with 2 straps, 106 cm and 128 cm, and that the bag can be worn cross-body, on the shoulder and in the crook of the elbow. 

But the crossbody photos are all this style




indicating a very short crossbody strap indeed.

Do any of you have this bag?
If so, can you please tell me what the *maximum *_*strap drop*_ (as indicated by the red arrow) is with the longest of the two straps ?



Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> I am confused about the straps of No 10.
> The website states that it comes with 2 straps, 106 cm and 128 cm, and that the bag can be worn cross-body, on the shoulder and in the crook of the elbow.
> 
> But the crossbody photos are all this style
> View attachment 5064024
> View attachment 5064026
> View attachment 5064028
> 
> indicating a very short crossbody strap indeed.
> 
> Do any of you have this bag?
> If so, can you please tell me what the *maximum *_*strap drop*_ (as indicated by the red arrow) is with the longest of the two straps ?
> 
> View attachment 5064019
> 
> Thanks!



Will measure mine when I get home and let you know.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I am confused about the straps of No 10.
> The website states that it comes with 2 straps, 106 cm and 128 cm, and that the bag can be worn cross-body, on the shoulder and in the crook of the elbow.
> 
> But the crossbody photos are all this style
> View attachment 5064024
> View attachment 5064026
> View attachment 5064028
> 
> indicating a very short crossbody strap indeed.
> 
> Do any of you have this bag?
> If so, can you please tell me what the *maximum *_*strap drop*_ (as indicated by the red arrow) is with the longest of the two straps ?
> 
> View attachment 5064019
> 
> Thanks!


Those "crossbody" photos look strange to me with the bag right up under the armpit?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It looks like more of a sling bag bum beg belt bag kind of thing than a purse with a crossbody strap. But I find it to be such a convenient way to have a bag on my person so I'm into it.


----------



## JenJBS

The strap drop is 20 inches. I think part of the Polene pics issue is the baggy clothes the models are wearing - and models tend to be taller than the average woman.


----------



## Fancyfree

JenJBS said:


> The strap drop is 20 inches. I think part of the Polene pics issue is the baggy clothes the models are wearing - and models tend to be taller than the average woman.


Thank you so much, @JenJBS . So good to know.
20 inches is the absolute minimum crossbody strap drop for me


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> It looks like more of a sling bag bum beg belt bag kind of thing than a purse with a crossbody strap. But I find it to be such a convenient way to have a bag on my person so I'm into it.


Doesn't it make it difficult to access the contents of your bag


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much, @JenJBS . So good to know.
> 20 inches is the absolute minimum crossbody strap drop for me



You're very welcome! 
Agreed. I wouldn't want it any shorter.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fancyfree said:


> Doesn't it make it difficult to access the contents of your bag


I really need to buy this one and try it out. It's very pretty. I haven't had one like this in so many years so I can't remember to answer your question. I just mean I prefer the way the weight of the bag is put on your body, I like it not sliding off or swinging around.


----------



## lincer

I want them all: un, sept, neuf, dix hobo.  
Fortunatelly they look so impractible that I'll probably just get one - un.   Sept too small, neuf opening too small, dix too narrow.


----------



## taypolo

Does anyone know if the Louis Vuitton Toiletry 15 fits in the Polene Numero Un Nano?


----------



## southernbelle43

I asked Polene about the quality of the two leathers they used, wanting to know if the smoother leather is of lesser quality as some have wondered.  I finally got an answer. I think they are  saying that all of their leathers are high quality.


----------



## BBBagHag

Maiden voyage for this girl. This bag is one of the comfiest bags I own, and looks amazing any way you hold it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Why mess with perfection


----------



## southernbelle43

double post


----------



## Fancyfree

anniqui said:


> Hello Polène Fans,
> I read that a lot of you - like me - struggle with the chain strap of the numero un mini bag. While beautiful, it causes discomfort up to the point where it is no fun to wear anymore.
> Inspired by all of your good feedback on Polène's customer service I actually contacted them twice about additional straps. I have the bag in rouge, so it was very important to me to get the color right.
> The first time around back in July, they told me they are currently working on it an it will be available in September. But nothing ever happened.
> Last week  I wrote to them again and immediately got feedback: they now have a strap available for 25€ (21€+Tax). They did not supply a picture in the response, neither could I find the piece online. I nevertheless ordered it (free express shipping in Europe) and just received it: I am more than happy!!! It's not a strap but a protective piece of leather to be added to the strap, which I personally find way better as it does not change the character of the bag. It is just long enough to cover my should against the chain and it is 100% the correct color!
> I am not sure if one can order it directly but the process through customer service went quick and smoothly. For just 25€ I could have not imagined a better fix and do hope this help those of you also bothered by the original strap.
> Cheers!





kombucha said:


> The strap for my Polene mini came quickly! I think it looks so cute on the chain strap. I haven’t tried it with my bag all filled up yet, but I imagine it would help with the weight.


_*Please* _give us report on how well the little strap for No 1 Mini actually works, @anniqui and @kombucha !
Pretty please  
Does it stay in place under the chain?
How does your shoulder feel after a good walk wearing bag over thin jumper /blouse?


----------



## kombucha

Fancyfree said:


> _*Please* _give us report on how well the little strap for No 1 Mini actually works, @anniqui and @kombucha !
> Pretty please
> Does it stay in place under the chain?
> How does your shoulder feel after a good walk wearing bag over thin jumper /blouse?



I tried out my mini with the leather strap recently! I filled my bag with the following:

* small compact wallet
* sunglasses with soft case
* iphone xs max
* small cosmetics pouch
* hand sanitizer

For me, the leather strap does help with the chain. I feel like the chain is less painful to wear as it does not dig into my shoulder as much. I wore a thin crewneck sweatshirt. 

I didn't find that it moved around that much on my shoulder. I would just occasionally make sure it was still in place.

My verdict: the patch doesn't make the bag _comfortable_ to wear, per se, (compared to a bag with a wide strap, for example) but it does help the chain not dig into my shoulder as much! I find myself reaching for the mini more because I know it is better to wear than before. But keep in mind that at the end of the day, it is still a thin chain strap so recommend keeping in mind your own preferences. For reference, I have many other bags with chain straps (i.e. Valentino Glam Lock) and this leather piece made the bag more comfortable to wear than other bags I own. 

Hope that helps! Happy to answer any more questions!


----------



## Fancyfree

kombucha said:


> I tried out my mini with the leather strap recently! I filled my bag with the following:
> 
> * small compact wallet
> * sunglasses with soft case
> * iphone xs max
> * small cosmetics pouch
> * hand sanitizer
> 
> For me, the leather strap does help with the chain. I feel like the chain is less painful to wear as it does not dig into my shoulder as much. I wore a thin crewneck sweatshirt.
> 
> I didn't find that it moved around that much on my shoulder. I would just occasionally make sure it was still in place.
> 
> My verdict: the patch doesn't make the bag _comfortable_ to wear, per se, (compared to a bag with a wide strap, for example) but it does help the chain not dig into my shoulder as much! I find myself reaching for the mini more because I know it is better to wear than before. But keep in mind that at the end of the day, it is still a thin chain strap so recommend keeping in mind your own preferences. For reference, I have many other bags with chain straps (i.e. Valentino Glam Lock) and this leather piece made the bag more comfortable to wear than other bags I own.
> 
> Hope that helps! Happy to answer any more questions!


Thank you so much for your very informative and useful report, @kombucha


----------



## Fancyfree

I received my Burgundy No 10 Hobo today.
Absolutlely fantastic ,- so elegant and clever a design, especially the strap-system. _Beautiful_ quality .

Seriously, Polene bags must be the best value-for-money bags in the world. For their design and quality, other brands would charge 3-6 times the price.

My camera skills would not do this bag justice, so I am not even going to try. The photos of this bag on the Polene website are very good, anyway.


----------



## Fancyfree

I gave myself a Trio Burgundy Crocodile No 1 for Christmas 2020.
My Burgundy No 10 Hobo was my Birthday present to myself .

I am already looking forward to Christmas 2021, when I will be receiving a Black No 9


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> I received my Burgundy No 10 Hobo today.
> Absolutlely fantastic ,- so elegant and clever a design, especially the strap-system. _Beautiful_ quality .
> 
> Seriously, Polene bags must be the best value-for-money bags in the world. For their design and quality, other brands would charge 3-6 times the price.
> 
> My camera skills would not do this bag justice, so I am not even going to try. The photos of this bag on the Polene website are very good, anyway.



Congratulations!     So glad you are happy with it!

I totally agree on value-for-money!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I gave myself a Trio Burgundy Crocodile No 1 for Christmas 2020.
> My Burgundy No 10 Hobo was my Birthday present to myself .
> 
> I am already looking forward to Christmas 2021, when I will be receiving a Black No 9


Happy birthday! I feel like I bought too many bags for my birthday this year already lol so I’ll hold off purchasing bags for the time being but will also be getting the black no.9 for Christmas this year!


----------



## southernbelle43

kombucha said:


> I tried out my mini with the leather strap recently! I filled my bag with the following:
> 
> * small compact wallet
> * sunglasses with soft case
> * iphone xs max
> * small cosmetics pouch
> * hand sanitizer
> 
> For me, the leather strap does help with the chain. I feel like the chain is less painful to wear as it does not dig into my shoulder as much. I wore a thin crewneck sweatshirt.
> 
> I didn't find that it moved around that much on my shoulder. I would just occasionally make sure it was still in place.
> 
> My verdict: the patch doesn't make the bag _comfortable_ to wear, per se, (compared to a bag with a wide strap, for example) but it does help the chain not dig into my shoulder as much! I find myself reaching for the mini more because I know it is better to wear than before. But keep in mind that at the end of the day, it is still a thin chain strap so recommend keeping in mind your own preferences. For reference, I have many other bags with chain straps (i.e. Valentino Glam Lock) and this leather piece made the bag more comfortable to wear than other bags I own.
> 
> Hope that helps! Happy to answer any more questions!


I am glad that it helped a little. I love the look of a chain, but if it is not comfortable I never reach for it. I have a Massaccesi bag that looks spectacular with the chain on it, but I let it hang down and use the handle to carry it.


----------



## purplehippo

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by the pebbled being better than textured.  THey are both full grain leather with just different patterns stamped onto them, I THINK. I am not a leather expert and could be wrong.
> 
> Update: I have emailed Polene about this and hopefully can clear it up.



If I ever email Polene to ask them about their leather, and another question, the question about their leather goes ignored. I finally got a reply though.. Maybe my question was too blunt but every other time I asked them about it in a different way, I never got an answer.


----------



## samfalstaff

BBBagHag said:


> Maiden voyage for this girl. This bag is one of the comfiest bags I own, and looks amazing any way you hold it.
> View attachment 5066844
> View attachment 5066845


What a beautiful color!


----------



## samfalstaff

kombucha said:


> I tried out my mini with the leather strap recently! I filled my bag with the following:
> 
> * small compact wallet
> * sunglasses with soft case
> * iphone xs max
> * small cosmetics pouch
> * hand sanitizer
> 
> For me, the leather strap does help with the chain. I feel like the chain is less painful to wear as it does not dig into my shoulder as much. I wore a thin crewneck sweatshirt.
> 
> I didn't find that it moved around that much on my shoulder. I would just occasionally make sure it was still in place.
> 
> My verdict: the patch doesn't make the bag _comfortable_ to wear, per se, (compared to a bag with a wide strap, for example) but it does help the chain not dig into my shoulder as much! I find myself reaching for the mini more because I know it is better to wear than before. But keep in mind that at the end of the day, it is still a thin chain strap so recommend keeping in mind your own preferences. For reference, I have many other bags with chain straps (i.e. Valentino Glam Lock) and this leather piece made the bag more comfortable to wear than other bags I own.
> 
> Hope that helps! Happy to answer any more questions!


Thank you so much for your review. Do you wear this bag crossbody or just off the shoulder?


----------



## kombucha

samfalstaff said:


> Thank you so much for your review. Do you wear this bag crossbody or just off the shoulder?



I wear my bag crossbody. ☺️


----------



## samfalstaff

kombucha said:


> I wear my bag crossbody. ☺


Thanks! Glad to hear it's more comfortable.


----------



## Christofle

Antonia said:


> #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063900


Love the details of this bag :O


----------



## Antonia

Christofle said:


> Love the details of this bag :O


Thank you @Christofle   It's a great bag!!


----------



## Jereni

BBBagHag said:


> Maiden voyage for this girl. This bag is one of the comfiest bags I own, and looks amazing any way you hold it.
> View attachment 5066844
> View attachment 5066845



Gorgeous! I do freakin love this bag in photos. It looks positively _cuddly. _

Is it actually comfortable to hold in the hand? Would you be willing to share a mod shot?



Fancyfree said:


> Seriously, Polene bags must be the best value-for-money bags in the world. For their design and quality, other brands would charge 3-6 times the price.



Agreed. They’re not usually lined or have fancy hardware, but I’ll be darned if they don’t have an aesthetic that makes them look 10 times the price.

My husband’s favorite bag of mine is my Celine. His close close close seconds are my Polenes. And obv the price different between those is, well, there.


----------



## totally

Jereni said:


> Agreed. They’re not usually lined or have fancy hardware, but I’ll be darned if they don’t have an aesthetic that makes them look 10 times the price.



Aren’t most Polene bags lined in some kind of cloth or suede lining? And while the hardware on the bags are minimal compared to the amount of leather, any bags that do have hardware - such as the No 7 - feature gold plated hardware (which Chanel doesn’t even do anymore).


----------



## liliBuo

totally said:


> Aren’t most Polene bags lined in some kind of cloth or suede lining? And while the hardware on the bags are minimal compared to the amount of leather, any bags that do have hardware - such as the No 7 - feature gold plated hardware (which Chanel doesn’t even do anymore).


Yes exactly, suede lining and gold plated hardware even the threads they use seem to be quality ones








						POLÈNE - Qualité – Polène
					

L’excellence ne se décrète pas, elle se justifie. Découvrez la qualité Polène.




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## Jereni

liliBuo said:


> Yes exactly, suede lining and gold plated hardware even the threads they use seem to be quality ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLÈNE - Qualité – Polène
> 
> 
> L’excellence ne se décrète pas, elle se justifie. Découvrez la qualité Polène.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com



Ah ok thank you for the clarification. I was thinking my numero un nano wasn’t lined but maybe it is and I just forgot.


----------



## liliBuo

Jereni said:


> Ah ok thank you for the clarification. I was thinking my numero un nano wasn’t lined but maybe it is and I just forgot.


I double checked, now that you say it, I also don't remember my un nano being lined but on the website it says the un nano has twilled lining 100% cotton,  and the dix is suede lining


----------



## Kathy K

BBBagHag said:


> Maiden voyage for this girl. This bag is one of the comfiest bags I own, and looks amazing any way you hold it.
> View attachment 5066844
> View attachment 5066845


We are bag twins and I couldn't be happier with mine.  Lightweight, attractive, and surprisingly roomy.  So glad I got this one!  I don't find the small opening troublesome, and appreciate the snap closure.


----------



## Antonia

Kathy K said:


> We are bag twins and I couldn't be happier with mine.  Lightweight, attractive, and surprisingly roomy.  So glad I got this one!  I don't find the small opening troublesome, and appreciate the snap closure.
> View attachment 5069341


Love it, and love the charm on it too!!


----------



## Jereni

Kathy K said:


> We are bag twins and I couldn't be happier with mine.  Lightweight, attractive, and surprisingly roomy.  So glad I got this one!  I don't find the small opening troublesome, and appreciate the snap closure.
> View attachment 5069341



MOD SHOTS! (SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SSSHOTS!)


----------



## kawaii_2007

I received the seven mini today, it looks so pretty, but sadly it can't fit my iPhone XS Max :'(

I am asking Polene if they could exchange it for the seven. The website stated the width is 16.5cm, and my iPhone is 15.5, so I am surprised it doesn't fit. Anyone in the same boat as me?


----------



## kombucha

For those of you who purchased the smaller Numero Dix, may you share mod shots?  I really like the look of the bag but not sure how I feel when it is worn as a bum bag. Does it stick out a lot?


----------



## JenJBS

kombucha said:


> For those of you who purchased the smaller Numero Dix, may you share mod shots?  I really like the look of the bag but not sure how I feel when it is worn as a bum bag. Does it stick out a lot?



I've never seen it worn as a bum bag. The straps are definitely for shoulder carry or crossbody. Interested to see pics if anyone wears it around the waist as a bum bag. Here's a mod shot.


----------



## Fancyfree

kawaii_2007 said:


> I received the seven mini today, it looks so pretty, but sadly it can't fit my iPhone XS Max :'(
> 
> I am asking Polene if they could exchange it for the seven. The website stated the width is 16.5cm, and my iPhone is 15.5, so I am surprised it doesn't fit. Anyone in the same boat as me?
> 
> View attachment 5072120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072130


Bag sizes stated on any brand website are always largest exterior measurements...


----------



## kawaii_2007

Fancyfree said:


> Bag sizes stated on any brand website are always largest exterior measurements...


I thought it could manage like my other bags, the leather is not 1cm thick when I compared it to the exterior of other mini bags I have. I haven’t heard from Polene maybe they can’t be bothered about my measurement errors. I probably going to sell it, hopefully it will go to a good home.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I've never seen it worn as a bum bag. The straps are definitely for shoulder carry or crossbody. Interested to see pics if anyone wears it around the waist as a bum bag. Here's a mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 5072684


I love it Jen!!!


----------



## holdalls

kawaii_2007 said:


> I received the seven mini today, it looks so pretty, but sadly it can't fit my iPhone XS Max :'(
> 
> I am asking Polene if they could exchange it for the seven. The website stated the width is 16.5cm, and my iPhone is 15.5, so I am surprised it doesn't fit. Anyone in the same boat as me?
> 
> View attachment 5072120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072130



I'm no help on mini bags, but omg your cat! So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love it Jen!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Kathy K

Jereni said:


> MOD SHOTS! (SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SSSHOTS!)


Apologies for the bathroom pictures but hopefully this helps.


----------



## Antonia

Kathy K said:


> Apologies for the bathroom pictures but hopefully this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5073417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073418


I absolutely want this one next!!  Love it on you!!!!


----------



## Jereni

Kathy K said:


> Apologies for the bathroom pictures but hopefully this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5073417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073418



Looks very nice! Is it comfortable to hold in the hand?


----------



## afroken

kawaii_2007 said:


> I thought it could manage like my other bags, the leather is not 1cm thick when I compared it to the exterior of other mini bags I have. I haven’t heard from Polene maybe they can’t be bothered about my measurement errors. I probably going to sell it, hopefully it will go to a good home.


Sorry that your bag didn’t work out, it’s such a lovely bag! As @Fancyfree said, the dimensions always refer to the exterior measurements. 1cm is not a lot at all, in fact I always subtract 1 inch of the measurements to get an idea of what the interior measurements are like. Hopefully Polene can get back to you with a solution and if not, you can probably sell it at a good price as Polene is so popular


----------



## kawaii_2007

afroken said:


> Sorry that your bag didn’t work out, it’s such a lovely bag! As @Fancyfree said, the dimensions always refer to the exterior measurements. 1cm is not a lot at all, in fact I always subtract 1 inch of the measurements to get an idea of what the interior measurements are like. Hopefully Polene can get back to you with a solution and if not, you can probably sell it at a good price as Polene is so popular



I blame it on my 'confirmation bias' because I really like the colour and style of this mini bag.

Polene did get back to me and offered a refund, but I have to pay to ship it back, and they can't give the quote. I checked on the DHL website, it cost about +$50AUD to ship from Australia to Spain. I really like the bag; it reminds me of my cat lol

Maybe it is time to wait for a new phone upgrade.


----------



## afroken

kawaii_2007 said:


> I blame it on my 'confirmation bias' because I really like the colour and style of this mini bag.
> 
> Polene did get back to me and offered a refund, but I have to pay to ship it back, and they can't give the quote. I checked on the DHL website, it cost about +$50AUD to ship from Australia to Spain. I really like the bag; it reminds me of my cat lol
> 
> Maybe it is time to wait for a new phone upgrade.


Yup I heard about the high costs of return shipping to Polene. How about you put your phone in vertically rather than horizontally? Or remove the case and see if it frees up some space? There have been many bags which I liked the looks of but had to cross off my list because I couldn't comfortably fit my phone in, so I understand your dilemma


----------



## kawaii_2007

afroken said:


> Yup I heard about the high costs of return shipping to Polene. How about you put your phone in vertically rather than horizontally? Or remove the case and see if it frees up some space? There have been many bags which I liked the looks of but had to cross off my list because I couldn't comfortably fit my phone in, so I understand your dilemma



It doesn't fit when places vertically. I guess it could work without the case, but it just fit in the middle compartment. A bit annoying to take in and out. I have no trouble fitting my phone in Un Nano, maybe I will get the Sept in regular size


----------



## kombucha

JenJBS said:


> I've never seen it worn as a bum bag. The straps are definitely for shoulder carry or crossbody. Interested to see pics if anyone wears it around the waist as a bum bag. Here's a mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 5072684



Thanks for the mod shot! When I say bum bag, I meant across the chest-ish


----------



## Kathy K

Jereni said:


> Looks very nice! Is it comfortable to hold in the hand?


It IS comfortable.  The notch in the middle of the handle worried me a bit but it is no problem at all.  And sorry my pictures ended up sidewise!


----------



## angryanya

Have the same bag and phone, you should try it without any cover. I tried mine — fits!


----------



## ZofieUp

Just went a little overboard and ordered 3 bags 
- Numero Dix - taupe
- Numero Dix Hobo - bordeaux
- Le cabas - taupe

I'll post some pictures when i've received my order.


----------



## handbagobession

ZofieUp said:


> Just went a little overboard and ordered 3 bags
> - Numero Dix - taupe
> - Numero Dix Hobo - bordeaux
> - Le cabas - taupe
> 
> I'll post some pictures when i've received my order.



Omg I’m so close to doing the same thing minus the hobo!  Just used my sept today for the first time and she’s awesome!


----------



## Antonia

ZofieUp said:


> Just went a little overboard and ordered 3 bags
> - Numero Dix - taupe
> - Numero Dix Hobo - bordeaux
> - Le cabas - taupe
> 
> I'll post some pictures when i've received my order.


Nice!!  Can't wait for your reveals!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ZofieUp said:


> Just went a little overboard and ordered 3 bags
> - Numero Dix - taupe
> - Numero Dix Hobo - bordeaux
> - Le cabas - taupe
> 
> I'll post some pictures when i've received my order.



Congratulations!       Looking forward to the reveals!


----------



## handbagobession

Took this beauty out today for first time and loved her!


----------



## southernbelle43

ZofieUp said:


> Just went a little overboard and ordered 3 bags
> - Numero Dix - taupe
> - Numero Dix Hobo - bordeaux
> - Le cabas - taupe
> 
> I'll post some pictures when i've received my order.


Well you did!!! WE will be eagerly awaiting your photos!


----------



## Antonia

handbagobession said:


> Took this beauty out today for first time and loved her!


Oh my!!!  Stunning!!! Is the color Taupe?


----------



## dcheung

Antonia said:


> Hanging out with my newest love.....
> View attachment 5051879


Love it!!! Would you mind sharing where you got the chain from?
edit: nevermind found your post !


----------



## ZofieUp

Just received my first item of my trio. The burgundy hobo no dix. Grained plum color.  It’s beautiful! It can fit a lot, as a 1year old mom it’s a gem to go on the road.


----------



## handbagobession

ZofieUp said:


> Just received my first item of my trio. The burgundy hobo no dix. Grained plum color.  It’s beautiful! It can fit a lot, as a 1year old mom it’s a gem to go on the road.


Congrats it’s gorgeous!  Would love to see modeling pics if you can as well as what all you can fit.  Trying to decide between the dix and hobo dix myself!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Antonia

ZofieUp said:


> Just received my first item of my trio. The burgundy hobo no dix. Grained plum color.  It’s beautiful! It can fit a lot, as a 1year old mom it’s a gem to go on the road.


Omg,  obsessed!!!   This is so beautiful!   Congrats!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ZofieUp said:


> Just received my first item of my trio. The burgundy hobo no dix. Grained plum color.  It’s beautiful! It can fit a lot, as a 1year old mom it’s a gem to go on the road.



Gorgeous!       Congratulations!


----------



## ZofieUp

As asked some pictures when wearing the bag. I have to be honest I had another look at the back and noticed 2 things:
The zipper looks off (u can notice it in the pictures above) 
There is a stain on the bag, a small one but there is still one.(I added a picture from it)

I may be very critical but I want new bag to be pristine and to me it’s not.
Also when I look at the pictures I don’t find the bag matching me. My heart doesn’t sing from it. So I will return ( I’ll try at least knowing their client service )


for the people doubting it’s a beautiful color, nice leather and a big bag. I can definitely put in all the usual daily basics (umbrella, water bottle,...)
Delivery was very good ( 3 business days)


----------



## Punkey

I am thinking about getting the numero huit / bucket bag but I can't decide which colour. I either want the grey or burgundy. The burgundy does not seem to be a popular choice for the numero huit. I have not seen any on instagram or on youtube. The website pictures may look a little dark. Does anyone here have the huit in burgundy. Why do you think it is not such a popular colour? Is the grey just the safer option?


----------



## Antonia

Punkey said:


> I am thinking about getting the numero huit / bucket bag but I can't decide which colour. I either want the grey or burgundy. The burgundy does not seem to be a popular choice for the numero huit. I have not seen any on instagram or on youtube. The website pictures may look a little dark. Does anyone here have the huit in burgundy. Why do you think it is not such a popular colour? Is the grey just the safer option?


I think you should get the color you want, what sings to your heart whether it's burgundy or grey!!   It's a beautiful bag no matter the color!


----------



## handbagobession

ZofieUp said:


> As asked some pictures when wearing the bag. I have to be honest I had another look at the back and noticed 2 things:
> The zipper looks off (u can notice it in the pictures above)
> There is a stain on the bag, a small one but there is still one.(I added a picture from it)
> 
> I may be very critical but I want new bag to be pristine and to me it’s not.
> Also when I look at the pictures I don’t find the bag matching me. My heart doesn’t sing from it. So I will return ( I’ll try at least knowing their client service )
> 
> 
> for the people doubting it’s a beautiful color, nice leather and a big bag. I can definitely put in all the usual daily basics (umbrella, water bottle,...)
> Delivery was very good ( 3 business days)


Thanks for the modeling pics!  To be honest, I noticed the wonky zipper in your first post but didn't say anything.  Wasn't sure if it was a defect or just the way you had it pulled.  Obviously you noticed it too.  I would return it as well.  Polene's customer service has been excellent for me so I'm sure it will be for you as well.  We look forward to seeing your other new arrivals!


----------



## Antonia

ZofieUp said:


> As asked some pictures when wearing the bag. I have to be honest I had another look at the back and noticed 2 things:
> The zipper looks off (u can notice it in the pictures above)
> There is a stain on the bag, a small one but there is still one.(I added a picture from it)
> 
> I may be very critical but I want new bag to be pristine and to me it’s not.
> Also when I look at the pictures I don’t find the bag matching me. My heart doesn’t sing from it. So I will return ( I’ll try at least knowing their client service )
> 
> 
> for the people doubting it’s a beautiful color, nice leather and a big bag. I can definitely put in all the usual daily basics (umbrella, water bottle,...)
> Delivery was very good ( 3 business days)


I could barely see the mark that you pointed to but I wonder if you can just rub it out with your finger?  It looks amazing on you, honestly!!  But you have to do what makes you happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

ZofieUp said:


> As asked some pictures when wearing the bag. I have to be honest I had another look at the back and noticed 2 things:
> The zipper looks off (u can notice it in the pictures above)
> There is a stain on the bag, a small one but there is still one.(I added a picture from it)
> 
> I may be very critical but I want new bag to be pristine and to me it’s not.
> Also when I look at the pictures I don’t find the bag matching me. My heart doesn’t sing from it. So I will return ( I’ll try at least knowing their client service )
> 
> 
> for the people doubting it’s a beautiful color, nice leather and a big bag. I can definitely put in all the usual daily basics (umbrella, water bottle,...)
> Delivery was very good ( 3 business days)


My zipper looks just like yours but I thought it was because it is so curved?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I think you should get the color you want, what sings to your heart whether it's burgundy or grey!!   It's a beautiful bag no matter the color!



+1


----------



## liliBuo

Polène has a new bag: Numéro onze


----------



## Antonia

liliBuo said:


> Polène has a new bag: Numéro onze
> View attachment 5083516


Looks like a mini #9!!


----------



## Antonia

OMG I want the Lilac one!!


----------



## liliBuo

Antonia said:


> Looks like a mini #9!!


It does..kinda!


Antonia said:


> OMG I want the Lilac one!!
> View attachment 5083531


Stunning


----------



## rsx085

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Carrying my Le Cabas tote in Taupe today.



Thanks for sharing mod shots! Do you mind sharing how tall you are? Wondering if it's too large of a bag for a petite frame..


----------



## WildRose89

Antonia said:


> OMG I want the Lilac one!!
> View attachment 5083531



Yes it's so cute!! Very interesting design... It looks like a little alien. Kind of reminds me of a diaper but I still really like it.


----------



## Punkey

I am so excited about the new bag!!!! But my poor wallet 

I cannot even decide which colour I should get for the huit and now a brand new model came out 
Polene seems to be coming out with one new design after the other. I feel like the nano really put the brand on the map and so many new designs followed after that one. If I compare them with other contemporary designers, the others do not stand a chance. I was looking at the new Senreve Fiore bucket bag but with this new design..I am not so sure. The new design for the Senreve Fiore Mini is great but the price seems to high in comparison with Polene.


----------



## JenJBS

A couple more pics of the Numero Onze...


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> OMG I want the Lilac one!!
> View attachment 5083531



I wish they'd offer the Numero Dix in lilac...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> A couple more pics of the Numero Onze...
> 
> View attachment 5083560
> View attachment 5083561


Wow, so it's quite a roomy little bag once you open it fully!  Nice...thanks for posting!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I wish they'd offer the Numero Dix in lilac...


Lilac is soooo beautiful!  I wish they made the #9 in Lilac!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Lilac is soooo beautiful!  I wish they made the #9 in Lilac!!!



How about they just make all their bags in lilac?


----------



## Mellonnew

Ohhhh I love this new style. I’ve been watching Polene for a while to come out with a style and color I like and this may be it. The lilac color is so pretty in this bag style. I love how wide the opening looks.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> How about they just make all their bags in lilac?


YES!!!!!


----------



## WildRose89

In the description for the Onze they say there is an interior leather patch pocket held together by a magnetic clasp. I guess that is what we see in that pic of the taupe interior on the previous page? It looks like a pretty small pocket if that's it, but I can't be sure. I love the interior pocket on the no 1 nano, it's quite deep and stretches out a bit. This pocket doesn't really look like much of a pocket, which is confusing to me. I'm very interested in the lilac version of the bag, but if there's no real interior pocket I don't think this would be a functional bag for me.


----------



## Ethereial

The Onze is so unique! I wonder if it stands up easily if you set it down, though. It has a small base and no feet; can someone confirm? Loving the lilac and camel


----------



## southernbelle43

Ethereial said:


> The Onze is so unique! I wonder if it stands up easily if you set it down, though. It has a small base and no feet; can someone confirm? Loving the lilac and camel


I don’t see how it could possible sit up?


----------



## TotinScience

I love the #9!!!


----------



## handbagobession

Does anyone have a Polene wallet?  If so, which version and what do you think of it?  I’m tempted to do the half moon but would love some feedback.


----------



## totally

Numéro Onze is yet another clever bag design from Polène. It feels like Polène's interpretation of the Chloé Kiss Bag!


----------



## the_baglover

Is lilac a special limited leather? I don't see it offered for larger bags.


----------



## Ethereial

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Two Nano bags arrived yesterday! Black and Tan textured leather. Love them ❤ Super cute and will make great summer bags for days when I don’t want to carry much in a crossbody. I’ll take mod shots later. I have to unsnap the bag to get my LV victorine wallet and toiletry 15 pouch in there. I can pull my wallet out without unsnapping it but with the toiletry it has to be unsnapped. That part maybe annoying for some but doesn’t bother me too much. I can also get a few more small things in the bag without overstuffing and close it up.



I have the black textured one and I am so tempted to get the tan textured one too! Do you find you use one more than the other, or about the same?


----------



## Punkey

Wow that Chloe Kiss bag is stunning! It does resemble the Onze quite a bit! The onze has a gold statement closure as well as the magnetic closure of the bag itself. The kiss bag looks super heavy though!


----------



## TotinScience

I actually thought the Onze was a riff on BV Jodie but definitely the Kiss bag is a closer match!


----------



## chrissiewong

Punkey said:


> Wow that Chloe Kiss bag is stunning! It does resemble the Onze quite a bit! The onze has a gold statement closure as well as the magnetic closure of the bag itself. The kiss bag looks super heavy though!



I tried the Chloe kiss bag on and it’s a super lightweight bag (despite the fact that Chloe used to have heavy hardware), the whole bag felt quite flimsy.
I like how Onze has a similar hobo style but it looks a lot more timeless and elegant.


----------



## Fancyfree

totally said:


> Numéro Onze is yet another clever bag design from Polène. It feels like Polène's interpretation of the Chloé Kiss Bag!
> 
> View attachment 5083974
> 
> View attachment 5083976


"Clever design" indeed 

As far as I can judge, Polene have the *most* innovative, clever and thought-through designs of _*any*_ handbag brand 
And their amazingly original designs keep their shape and they _*work* _
(apart from long, painful chains as shoulder straps ).

_*Who* _is Polene's designer ????*?*


----------



## summerinx

Fancyfree said:


> "Clever design" indeed
> 
> As far as I can judge, Polene have the *most* innovative, clever and thought-through designs of _*any*_ handbag brand
> And their amazingly original designs keep their shape and they _*work* _
> (apart from long, painful chains as shoulder straps ).
> 
> _*Who* _is Polene's designer ????*?*


I completely agree! I’m new to the handbag game and I immediately felt like Polène is SO unique. And as someone who loves leather but doesn’t like too much hardware, their designs are hitting all of my sweet spots.


----------



## totally

chrissiewong said:


> I tried the Chloe kiss bag on and it’s a super lightweight bag (despite the fact that Chloe used to have heavy hardware), the whole bag felt quite flimsy.
> I like how Onze has a similar hobo style but it looks a lot more timeless and elegant.



I think the Kiss bag is beautiful but impractical. The handle would annoy me so much! Who knew Polène would think of a handle that snaps in half...it's genius!


----------



## jbay

Hi all,
First time poster on this lovely forum.
I own the Numero Un mini which I absolutely love- and will be purchasing the leather addition for the strap very soon.
I am in the process of deciding upon my next handbag purchase. Initially I was thinking the Un (full size) however I am not in love with any of the colour options. Ideally I’d like the camel colour on its own not as a trio which seems to be the only way it is offered. So I am now considering the Huit. What are peoples thoughts on the style of this bag as a classic option that won’t date? I’m a little concerned that a bucket style bag is perhaps a little trendy and may go out of fashion???? Not sure if I’m thinking too much about it!
If anyone has any photos of the Huit (full size) I’d love to see them 
Thanks


----------



## Antonia

jbay said:


> Hi all,
> First time poster on this lovely forum.
> I own the Numero Un mini which I absolutely love- and will be purchasing the leather addition for the strap very soon.
> I am in the process of deciding upon my next handbag purchase. Initially I was thinking the Un (full size) however I am not in love with any of the colour options. Ideally I’d like the camel colour on its own not as a trio which seems to be the only way it is offered. So I am now considering the Huit. What are peoples thoughts on the style of this bag as a classic option that won’t date? I’m a little concerned that a bucket style bag is perhaps a little trendy and may go out of fashion???? Not sure if I’m thinking too much about it!
> If anyone has any photos of the Huit (full size) I’d love to see them
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum!  Out of all the bags by Polene, I feel like the Huit is the 'trendiest' but that said, it's such a beautiful bag and so unique!  I would consider it a conversation piece....meaning people will notice it and be intrigued by it.  I watched a couple of reviews on this bag...someone has both sizes and said the smaller one does not fit much and when you reach in and out of the bag, your hand always rubs on the opening....so for me, I'd get the larger size.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Sarah1102

JenJBS said:


> A couple more pics of the Numero Onze...
> 
> View attachment 5083560
> View attachment 5083561


Do you think you can open the bag without opening the bag handle?


----------



## Antonia

Sarah1102 said:


> Do you think you can open the bag without opening the bag handle?


You might be able to reach inside but it would be challenging...that's my guess.


----------



## Sarah1102

Antonia said:


> You might be able to reach inside but it would be challenging...that's my guess.


Yeah... love the design, the size, the lilac color but I wonder how convenient is this handle


----------



## holdalls

For those that have the Huit: when I wear mine cross body, the cinching straps face my body if I want the crossbody strap holes to be at the back. Is yours like that?

 I looked on instagram and it seems there are some inconsistencies. Or, am I sense and just haven't figured out how to move the strap holes or something?


----------



## jbay

holdalls said:


> For those that have the Huit: when I wear mine cross body, the cinching straps face my body if I want the crossbody strap holes to be at the back. Is yours like that?
> 
> I looked on instagram and it seems there are some inconsistencies. Or, am I sense and just haven't figured out how to move the strap holes or something?


Not entirely sure if I’ve interpreted your post correctly but does the issue resolve itself if you wear the bag across your body in the other direction eg to the left instead of right?


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

I just ordered a taupe pair of shoes and a belt in the same colour, that's why I need a taupe bag as well and I'm thinking of the Numero Un Nano in Taupe. It looks so cute! I've been watching reviews on YouTube but a lot of reviews were sponsored or the bags were sent to them, so I'm a bit wary of them. What do you think of their Numero Un Nano? Is it a good crossbody bag? Does it fit a longer wallet and an iPhone Plus?


----------



## WildRose89

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> I just ordered a taupe pair of shoes and a belt in the same colour, that's why I need a taupe bag as well and I'm thinking of the Numero Un Nano in Taupe. It looks so cute! I've been watching reviews on YouTube but a lot of reviews were sponsored or the bags were sent to them, so I'm a bit wary of them. What do you think of their Numero Un Nano? Is it a good crossbody bag? Does it fit a longer wallet and an iPhone Plus?



I have the Numero Un Nano and it is a fantastic bag. I absolutely love it. It's the perfect small lightweight crossbody bag. That being said, it is very small, so you might need a short wallet or ideally a card holder. I think even if you could fit a long wallet in there it would take up the whole bag. The dimensions are 8.6 inches in width by 6.6 inches in height with 3.5 inches in depth. I like this bag because it's perfect to just put your keys, a mask, some lip balm and a credit card. Sometimes I put my phone in there (5.7 inches in length) and it fits well but if you have more than a few things you're just rustling around trying to find everything. I would recommend this bag to anyone who loves tiny bags and doesn't like carrying much.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

WildRose89 said:


> I have the Numero Un Nano and it is a fantastic bag. I absolutely love it. It's the perfect small lightweight crossbody bag. That being said, it is very small, so you might need a short wallet or ideally a card holder. I think even if you could fit a long wallet in there it would take up the whole bag. The dimensions are 8.6 inches in width by 6.6 inches in height with 3.5 inches in depth. I like this bag because it's perfect to just put your keys, a mask, some lip balm and a credit card. Sometimes I put my phone in there (5.7 inches in length) and it fits well but if you have more than a few things you're just rustling around trying to find everything. I would recommend this bag to anyone who loves tiny bags and doesn't like carrying much.


Thank you, I appreciate your feedback! I don't like carrying too too much with me but a bag needs to fit my essentials. The Numero Un in the classic size is too big, I think. A size between the Nano and the classic would be great.


----------



## 2manybags2020

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> I just ordered a taupe pair of shoes and a belt in the same colour, that's why I need a taupe bag as well and I'm thinking of the Numero Un Nano in Taupe. It looks so cute! I've been watching reviews on YouTube but a lot of reviews were sponsored or the bags were sent to them, so I'm a bit wary of them. What do you think of their Numero Un Nano? Is it a good crossbody bag? Does it fit a longer wallet and an iPhone Plus?


It fits a chloe marcie wallet (full size zip around style), my Android phone (not sure the exact  model - it is as long as my hand) lip gloss, car key, and mask no problems. Both inner clips need to be undone to open, but they close fine. Any more and it is tetris.  I dislike changing wallets to card holders.


----------



## kawaii_2007

WildRose89 said:


> Yes it's so cute!! Very interesting design... It looks like a little alien. Kind of reminds me of a diaper but I still really like it.



Haha I thought I was the only one that think onze looks like a diaper, but it is still on my wishlist 

I also think un numero nano looks like an angry bird character, but I still love it and bought it anyway.


----------



## summerinx

kawaii_2007 said:


> Haha I thought I was the only one that think onze looks like a diaper, but it is still on my wishlist
> 
> I also think un numero nano looks like an angry bird character, but I still love it and bought it anyway.



Speaking of looking like other things, the Neuf totally gives me Georgia O'Keeffe's flower painting vibes...  I still love the bag but I can't get the resemblance out of my head haha.


----------



## WildRose89

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your feedback! I don't like carrying too too much with me but a bag needs to fit my essentials. The Numero Un in the classic size is too big, I think. A size between the Nano and the classic would be great.



The nano really is very small in appearance but if you use it with the snaps undone it can fit a surprising amount of stuff. I knew it was going to be small when I bought it but I think everyone gets a little shocked when they see it in person and realise how tiny (and cute!) it actually is. With the snaps done up you definitely couldn't get a long wallet or phone out (personally I can barely fit my hand in) but undone it has much more room and it doesn't change the look of the bag on the outside. But yeah, maybe measure your bigger items and see if they fit the dimensions. If not, there have been some gorgeous new Polene designs released lately


----------



## WildRose89

kawaii_2007 said:


> Haha I thought I was the only one that think onze looks like a diaper, but it is still on my wishlist
> 
> I also think un numero nano looks like an angry bird character, but I still love it and bought it anyway.



An angry bird character? Lol! I'll be thinking about that the next time I look at my nano. And I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on the lilac Onze, not sure what I'm waiting for... some kind of sign telling me to do it?? 

The only problem is i'm kind of between lilac and taupe on the Onze. Normally I would be 100% lilac but I feel like this design looks so good in taupe. And taupe would go with literally all my clothes, while the dusty mauve shade would only go with certain outfits... However I will say that ever since lilac came out I've been excited and looking for something to get in that colour. And purples are my favourite. Just a little worried because I always wear dark shades of purple and maroon, as well as bright pinks, so lilac may clash with those. It's the kind of colour that would go much better with neutrals or blues. It does make my heart sing more though, even if I technically feel this design looks better in taupe __


----------



## holdalls

jbay said:


> Not entirely sure if I’ve interpreted your post correctly but does the issue resolve itself if you wear the bag across your body in the other direction eg to the left instead of right?



Ah yes the problem is fixed then, but I'm a righty so having a bag slung the other way feels really strange to me. Oh well I suppose having the cinch on the inside (closer to my body) is safer


----------



## jbay

holdalls said:


> Ah yes the problem is fixed then, but I'm a righty so having a bag slung the other way feels really strange to me. Oh well I suppose having the cinch on the inside (closer to my body) is safer


It’s unfortunate there isn’t a way to turn the strap around.
Overall are you happy with the Huit? It’s the bag I am most interested in purchasing at the moment. My main concern is that is not necessarily as classic of a style as some of the other Polene bags.


----------



## holdalls

jbay said:


> It’s unfortunate there isn’t a way to turn the strap around.
> Overall are you happy with the Huit? It’s the bag I am most interested in purchasing at the moment. My main concern is that is not necessarily as classic of a style as some of the other Polene bags.


I am! I just received it last week, and have already worn it out a few times. It's surprisingly roomy (I got the regular) and easy to reach in and out. The mouth of the bag can be pulled apart really far, so you can easily put stuff in or take items out, but can be cinched back together tightly. The leather is also really soft but sturdy at the same time. 

It's not really a "classic" in the sense that there really isn't another bag like this out there at the moment - that I know of. But it's fairly classic in that it's wearable - I've worn it with dresses and jeans, and can see it dressed up or down. I wouldn't say it's a trendy piece, because it's a bag you can wear whenever (color choice may impact this somewhat, depending on your clothes, but Polene's colors are fairly neutral - esp for the Huit). I think bucket bags are generally a classic kind of bag -- the Huit is like a modern twist on a classic. 

All in all, I recommend it!


----------



## jbay

holdalls said:


> I am! I just received it last week, and have already worn it out a few times. It's surprisingly roomy (I got the regular) and easy to reach in and out. The mouth of the bag can be pulled apart really far, so you can easily put stuff in or take items out, but can be cinched back together tightly. The leather is also really soft but sturdy at the same time.
> 
> It's not really a "classic" in the sense that there really isn't another bag like this out there at the moment - that I know of. But it's fairly classic in that it's wearable - I've worn it with dresses and jeans, and can see it dressed up or down. I wouldn't say it's a trendy piece, because it's a bag you can wear whenever (color choice may impact this somewhat, depending on your clothes, but Polene's colors are fairly neutral - esp for the Huit). I think bucket bags are generally a classic kind of bag -- the Huit is like a modern twist on a classic.
> 
> All in all, I recommend it!


Thank you so much for your reply. Every time I see a photo of the bag I fall more in love. Ideally I’d like to wait till they have free shipping to purchase but I don’t know if I can after hearing your positive thoughts!!


----------



## jbay

Antonia said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Out of all the bags by Polene, I feel like the Huit is the 'trendiest' but that said, it's such a beautiful bag and so unique!  I would consider it a conversation piece....meaning people will notice it and be intrigued by it.  I watched a couple of reviews on this bag...someone has both sizes and said the smaller one does not fit much and when you reach in and out of the bag, your hand always rubs on the opening....so for me, I'd get the larger size.  Good luck with your decision.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## southernbelle43

I caved and bought the lilac 11, even though I am NOT a lilac, purple, etc., person at all. But this bag just called for that color. It arrives Friday so I will post some shots, what it holds, etc. If it does not work for me I have my TPF friend who is right now praying that I hate it.


----------



## Antonia

southernbelle43 said:


> I caved and bought the lilac 11, even though I am NOT a lilac, purple, etc., person at all. But this bag just called for that color. It arrives Friday so I will post some shots, what it holds, etc. If it does not work for me I have my TPF friend who is right now praying that I hate it.


OMG can't wait to see it!!  LOL at the friend....can I be that friend too?    I hope you love it though!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Antonia said:


> OMG can't wait to see it!!  LOL at the friend....can I be that friend too?    I hope you love it though!!


I am trying to broaden my horizons and stop buying big old open totes. I have enough of those. Recently I learned to carry a large clutch and it worked great.  

So there is hope that what seems to me like a teeny tiny bag will also work. I love Polene styles and really wanted the Numero Neuf. But a total dealbreaker is a too small opening. (maybe I can conquer that later, lol.)  The 11 has a nice wide opening.

I suppose you did not want this long treatise for an answer. 

As for my friend, she has saved me untold amounts of money by telling me things like “ you know you do not like xyz on that bag. It is only the leather you love.”  She keeps me on track.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I am trying to broaden my horizons and stop buying big old open totes. I have enough of those. Recently I learned to carry a large clutch and it worked great.
> 
> So there is hope that what seems to me like a teeny tiny bag will also work. I love Polene styles and really wanted the Numero Neuf. But a total dealbreaker is a too small opening. (maybe I can conquer that later, lol.)  The 11 has a nice wide opening.
> 
> I suppose you did not want this long treatise for an answer.
> 
> As for my friend, she has saved me untold amounts of money by telling me things like “ you know you do not like xyz on that bag. It is only the leather you love.”  She keeps me on track.



Can't wait to see what you think of it! Broadening my horizons worked so well for me, and I think it will for you too! Especially with Polene!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Can't wait to see what you think of it! Broadening my horizons worked so well for me, and I think it will for you too! Especially with Polene!


This will be my 5th Polene. I kept 2 and this will be the 3rd one for now.


----------



## purplehippo

WildRose89 said:


> I have the Numero Un Nano and it is a fantastic bag. I absolutely love it. It's the perfect small lightweight crossbody bag. That being said, it is very small, so you might need a short wallet or ideally a card holder. I think even if you could fit a long wallet in there it would take up the whole bag. The dimensions are 8.6 inches in width by 6.6 inches in height with 3.5 inches in depth. I like this bag because it's perfect to just put your keys, a mask, some lip balm and a credit card. Sometimes I put my phone in there (5.7 inches in length) and it fits well but if you have more than a few things you're just rustling around trying to find everything. I would recommend this bag to anyone who loves tiny bags and doesn't like carrying much.



Are you able to fit the width of a standard sheet of paper in it? (as in a sheet of paper folded in half or thirds as when inserting it into an envelope)


----------



## xyzna

Numero Un Nano in Taupe 
It doesn’t smell like LV or Chanel leather. 

***Hubby commented it smells like his Italian SHOES.


----------



## xyzna

purplehippo said:


> Are you able to fit the width of a standard sheet of paper in it? (as in a sheet of paper folded in half or thirds as when inserting it into an envelope)



I hope these helps.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

xyzna said:


> Numero Un Nano in Taupe
> It doesn’t smell like LV or Chanel leather.
> 
> ***Hubby commented it smells like his Italian SHOES.



Would you say it leans more grey or brown?


----------



## xyzna

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> I just ordered a taupe pair of shoes and a belt in the same colour, that's why I need a taupe bag as well and I'm thinking of the Numero Un Nano in Taupe. It looks so cute! I've been watching reviews on YouTube but a lot of reviews were sponsored or the bags were sent to them, so I'm a bit wary of them. What do you think of their Numero Un Nano? Is it a good crossbody bag? Does it fit a longer wallet and an iPhone Plus?



Hi. This forum have been really helpful to me when I was contemplating my 1st polene bag. So I hope I can help others aswell. I have not used it outside. But after playing tetris with it, I find that it fits enough essentials. Long wallet is not recommended tho as it will distort the shape of the bag. It is also not heavy. But I find snapping the inside button open and close time consuming so I will probably leave it unsnapped(not noticeable if the bag is close)


----------



## xyzna

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> Would you say it leans more grey or brown?



Definitely on the grey


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

xyzna said:


> Definitely on the grey


Thank you very much for your elaboration! I think I need to wait for the shoes and the belt to arrive in order to find out if the colour is a match. Taupe can be very tricky!


----------



## Mellonnew

xyzna said:


> Hi. This forum have been really helpful to me when I was contemplating my 1st polene bag. So I hope I can help others aswell. I have not used it outside. But after playing tetris with it, I find that it fits enough essentials. Long wallet is not recommended tho as it will distort the shape of the bag. It is also not heavy. But I find snapping the inside button open and close time consuming so I will probably leave it unsnapped(not noticeable if the bag is close)


Is that an iPad mini? If it fits an iPad mini you may have just sold me a nano instead of a regular size haha.


----------



## xyzna

Ladies im puzzled. Nobody ever mentioned the smell. I was looking forward to getting the nano and planning to get the cabas next. But after seeing and smelling it in person, I am greatly put off by the smell it emits. Its not pleasant. Is it just me? Or anyone share the same sentiments? Or for anyone who have the pebbled grain leather, how does it smell?


----------



## ZofieUp

Today brought a nice surprise. I got the 2nd item of my order ( so one to go)  the website stated preorder for shipping from 1st of June...

I present you the Le Cabas in taupe.
I already own the cabas in camel and use it as my everyday workbag. I love the size and this color is perfect

They added a paper that shows how to fold the bag in the other shape. Which is a good addition in my opinion.

my polene collection is now existing
2 cabas
1 un nano
1 un backpack
2 SLG’s

still eying no 8 and waiting for the ten.

ending with a follow up, I contacted polene for the return of the dix hobo (burgundy) and costumer service was perfect


----------



## ZofieUp

xyzna said:


> Ladies im puzzled. Nobody ever mentioned the smell. I was looking forward to getting the nano and planning to get the cabas next. But after seeing and smelling it in person, I am greatly put off by the smell it emits. Its not pleasant. Is it just me? Or anyone share the same sentiments? Or for anyone who have the pebbled grain leather, how does it smell?



just opened and smelled the bag. It’s true that it has a smell but I also have to say that it’s not too present and I don’t mind it.I also didn’t notice this smell with my other items from polene.


----------



## holdalls

xyzna said:


> Ladies im puzzled. Nobody ever mentioned the smell. I was looking forward to getting the nano and planning to get the cabas next. But after seeing and smelling it in person, I am greatly put off by the smell it emits. Its not pleasant. Is it just me? Or anyone share the same sentiments? Or for anyone who have the pebbled grain leather, how does it smell?


What does it smell like? I have several Polene bags and they all only smell of leather


----------



## WildRose89

My nano smelled a bit weird when I first got it but I think that's because of the packaging. It very quickly wore off and now just smells of leather.


----------



## purplehippo

xyzna said:


> I hope these helps.



Very helpful! Your other post as well! Thank you lots~~


----------



## Fancyfree

ZofieUp said:


> Today brought a nice surprise. I got the 2nd item of my order ( so one to go)  the website stated preorder for shipping from 1st of June...
> 
> I present you the Le Cabas in taupe.
> I already own the cabas in camel and use it as my everyday workbag. I love the size and this color is perfect
> 
> They added a paper that shows how to fold the bag in the other shape. Which is a good addition in my opinion.
> 
> my polene collection is now existing
> 2 cabas
> 1 un nano
> 1 un backpack
> 2 SLG’s
> 
> still eying no 8 and waiting for the ten.
> 
> ending with a follow up, I contacted polene for the return of the dix hobo (burgundy) and costumer service was perfect


Can you photograph the folding instructions for us?


----------



## handbagobession

ZofieUp said:


> Today brought a nice surprise. I got the 2nd item of my order ( so one to go)  the website stated preorder for shipping from 1st of June...
> 
> I present you the Le Cabas in taupe.
> I already own the cabas in camel and use it as my everyday workbag. I love the size and this color is perfect
> 
> They added a paper that shows how to fold the bag in the other shape. Which is a good addition in my opinion.
> 
> my polene collection is now existing
> 2 cabas
> 1 un nano
> 1 un backpack
> 2 SLG’s
> 
> still eying no 8 and waiting for the ten.
> 
> ending with a follow up, I contacted polene for the return of the dix hobo (burgundy) and costumer service was perfect



Congrats!  I should be receiving my cabas in Camel today and am so excited!  I've fallen in love with Polene myself and have 1 nano, 1 backpack, 1 mini huit, and 1 neuf.  I'd like to have the large huit as well as I love the mini but it is so petite inside.  Can wait to see your numero dix when it arrives!


----------



## ZofieUp

Fancyfree said:


> Can you photograph the folding instructions for us?


----------



## Fancyfree

Thank you, @ZofieUp


----------



## Antonia

ZofieUp said:


> Today brought a nice surprise. I got the 2nd item of my order ( so one to go)  the website stated preorder for shipping from 1st of June...
> 
> I present you the Le Cabas in taupe.
> I already own the cabas in camel and use it as my everyday workbag. I love the size and this color is perfect
> 
> They added a paper that shows how to fold the bag in the other shape. Which is a good addition in my opinion.
> 
> my polene collection is now existing
> 2 cabas
> 1 un nano
> 1 un backpack
> 2 SLG’s
> 
> still eying no 8 and waiting for the ten.
> 
> ending with a follow up, I contacted polene for the return of the dix hobo (burgundy) and costumer service was perfect


I want this bag in the cognac color!!  It looks like something Celine or Hermes would make....at just a fraction of the price!!  Congrats!!


----------



## purplehippo

Hello, 
I thought I'd also contribute some sizing photos. This is of the two pouches and the card holder. Mine were promotional items from pre-ordering the Sept and the Sept mini.

I've had these for a few years, but I can't really say I've used that all that much, but some use.  

*Smaller one*: It can fit a credit card and can squeeze in a business card. US currency does fit, but if not careful, the zipper may "snag" on it, I find it mildly annoying, but not exactly a dealbreaker? Taking out a cc, if you squeeze the sides in to open the middle up/to see inside it can be mildly a pain as the cc may hit the zipper a bit.

*Larger one*: I think it is closer to 16.5cm width, (it's about the same as a checkbook), because of the squish, but without squish it's pretty close to 16.1cm. It can nicely fit a cc in it vertically, so I ended up making a divider with pockets for cc out of stiff paper. It's about the same size as the back pocket size (not the interior size, but the size of the entire piece of leather sewn on for the pocket) of the numero un. 
I'm hoping that this pouch will fit nicely in the un nano (I feel betrayed by a Strathberry bag that was labeled 17cm that came with a removable pouch at 16cm and I was told that it would fit nicely in it. It did not. And neither did this pouch or else I think that bag would have been just the right size) I thought this was a nice size for putting cards, cash, a few coins, and receipts in. If I remember correctly, it does not fit in the sept mini. 

*Suede* has worn down a bit in a few spots, generally where there is a fold or possibly an overlap. There is some very mild pilling, idk if I am lucky or not. I've noted a few spots in red where it has rubbed off/down, but I also have not cleaned it, so hopefully it is just dirt. I don't think I've noticed too much pilling though.. 

The *smooth leather *does have a used, "misshapen" look now? But I have used the textured/pebbled leather gold/yellow one far less than the pink so, so I can't do a comparison. But on the smaller pouch, all of the leathers have held up nicely (minus a bit wear on the folds in the suede. I think the size has helped the leather keep its shape in addition to that I generally only put cards/cash in it.

*CC holder* comes very stiff. I have hardly used it, so I can't say much.

I have put some waterproofing spray on all of them, though they are all probably due for a cleaning and another spray. I'd be careful with what spray you use because I ended up getting some odd texture on my bags, that does seem to wear off ok. 

Hope this helps


----------



## dcheung

Hi guys. Looking to order both number 9 and 10. Do you guys think it is overkill to order both in the same color (ie. camel)? I find black kind of boring (but safe) but already have some bags in black. I also have bags in taupe... but none so far in caramel/tan....!


----------



## JenJBS

dcheung said:


> Hi guys. Looking to order both number 9 and 10. Do you guys think it is overkill to order both in the same color (ie. camel)? I find black kind of boring (but safe) but already have some bags in black. I also have bags in taupe... but none so far in caramel/tan....!



The styles are different enough it doesn't seem like overkill.


----------



## southernbelle43

dcheung said:


> Hi guys. Looking to order both number 9 and 10. Do you guys think it is overkill to order both in the same color (ie. camel)? I find black kind of boring (but safe) but already have some bags in black. I also have bags in taupe... but none so far in caramel/tan....!


If you prefer a certain color, get it.  I have five black bags and use them all.. Get what makes you happy.  Life is short.


----------



## Antonia

dcheung said:


> Hi guys. Looking to order both number 9 and 10. Do you guys think it is overkill to order both in the same color (ie. camel)? I find black kind of boring (but safe) but already have some bags in black. I also have bags in taupe... but none so far in caramel/tan....!


What if you order one in cognac and one in camel so they're not both exactly the same??


----------



## foxgal

TotinScience said:


> I actually thought the Onze was a riff on BV Jodie but definitely the Kiss bag is a closer match!



Wow, that Onze is blowing my mind It has ALL the elements currently “on trend” that I’m loving, yet looks timeless and functional in a way that the others aren’t. Smooshy circular hobo plus a usable long strap! Omg, I want….but I don’t need.


----------



## Antonia

foxgal said:


> Wow, that Onze is blowing my mind It has ALL the elements currently “on trend” that I’m loving, yet looks timeless and functional in a way that the others aren’t. Smooshy circular hobo plus a usable long strap! Omg, I want….but I don’t need.


You're right....very 'on trend' right now but just enough 'bling' so that it's not dated in a year or two, etc.


----------



## southernbelle43

foxgal said:


> Wow, that Onze is blowing my mind It has ALL the elements currently “on trend” that I’m loving, yet looks timeless and functional in a way that the others aren’t. Smooshy circular hobo plus a usable long strap! Omg, I want….but I don’t need.


Me too. I thought mine was scheduoed to be here today, but it does not arrive until next Wednesday.  I gifted two small bags to my sweet nieces, so this is a gap filler for me. I hope I like the lavender. I am not a fan of pastel colors.


----------



## holdalls

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too. I thought mine was scheduoed to be here today, but it does not arrive until next Wednesday.  I gifted two small bags to my sweet nieces, so this is a gap filler for me. I hope I like the lavender. I am not a fan of pastel colors.



Mine was scheduled to get here next Wednesday but it's getting here today! Shipping is pretty amazing, even at $20+ per package.


----------



## southernbelle43

holdalls said:


> Mine was scheduled to get here next Wednesday but it's getting here today! Shipping is pretty amazing, even at $20+ per package.


I wondered about that. DHL is always fast...I have never had one take more than 4 days. But the weekend is here,  so it may be Mon or Tues?  Please post your thoughts when you get it. This bag is way outside my comfort zone.  I took a chance because it is so cute and chic!!


----------



## purplehippo

JenJBS said:


> The styles are different enough it doesn't seem like overkill.



I would check the prices of buying the bags in one order vs two separate orders.. idk if it has changed but a few years ago, for some reason buying the two bags that I wanted separately cost more when placing one order instead of two. If it is cheaper to buy in two orders instead of one, you could ease some anxiety by getting one bag first and seeing how you like the color before buying a second. 

Apologies, I thought that the un looked the best in the trio camel, but.. I kind of really wish I went with a different color/wonder if I got it in black, or even the burgundy, if I'd actually use it more. I was in a "I'm tired of black" mood, but now I've kind of returned to just sticking to black.. I hope by sharing my regret, you may not find your own regret in choosing colors.


----------



## foxgal

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too. I thought mine was scheduoed to be here today, but it does not arrive until next Wednesday.  I gifted two small bags to my sweet nieces, so this is a gap filler for me. I hope I like the lavender. I am not a fan of pastel colors.



I can’t wait to see yours! I’m so drawn to the lavender too…even tho I have virtually no purple and only 2 pink things in my wardrobe. But I do need to be more adventurous with color coordination. Taupe would be the “safe” way to go but I already have so many neutral bags. It looks like kinda a muted dusty rose so I’m betting it actually will go with a lot!


----------



## sonnylovey

southernbelle43 said:


> Surprise. The door bell rang and it was DHL. They always come a couple of days earlier than when they estimate. So I have my Polene Dix hobo and it is a beauty. Polene continues to put out perfect products.  There was some earlier discussion about the leather on some Polene bags being different from the original Numero Un leather. It definitely has a different texture, as in not as bumpy, so to speak, but the leather itself is thick and of the highest quality as is in keeping with every Polene I have had.  I am glad I got the bigger one.  It is  very narrow and would not work for someone who carries more than I do.  It is lined beautifully in suede.  This may be the most stylist bag in my collection.  Sorry about the background but it is dark here and this is the best lighting I have to make a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5055693


I’m soooo excited!!! Mine is on the way! I got the black with the white stitching for a pop of color but this black on black is so monochromaticly lol gorgeous!!


----------



## samfalstaff

@ZofieUp

The instructions must have been somewhat recent for the Cabas tote. Mine did not come with any and I had to mess around with it for a bit to finally get it. Do you find the straps over the opening gets in way when closed?


----------



## southernbelle43

totally said:


> Numéro Onze is yet another clever bag design from Polène. It feels like Polène's interpretation of the Chloé Kiss Bag!
> 
> View attachment 5083974
> 
> View attachment 5083976


I suppose I am not getting it. It does not look similar to me at all?


----------



## southernbelle43

foxgal said:


> I can’t wait to see yours! I’m so drawn to the lavender too…even tho I have virtually no purple and only 2 pink things in my wardrobe. But I do need to be more adventurous with color coordination. Taupe would be the “safe” way to go but I already have so many neutral bags. It looks like kinda a muted dusty rose so I’m betting it actually will go with a lot!


It better, lol.


----------



## Missllv2

The newest member of my Polene family arrived yesterday. My collection mainly consists of Chanel and Louis Vuitton. However, Polene is quickly becoming one of my favorites brands.


----------



## bubblee

Missllv2 said:


> The newest member of my Polene family arrived yesterday. My collection mainly consists of Chanel and Louis Vuitton. However, Polene is quickly becoming one of my favorites brands.


Beautiful! Would you mind posting mod shots of the onze please? How easy is it to access the bag without opening the clasp?


----------



## Mellonnew

Missllv2 said:


> The newest member of my Polene family arrived yesterday. My collection mainly consists of Chanel and Louis Vuitton. However, Polene is quickly becoming one of my favorites brands.


That color is stunning! It’s more pink than I expected but it’s so pretty in that cute little shape.


----------



## Missllv2

bubblee said:


> Beautiful! Would you mind posting mod shots of the onze please? How easy is it to access the bag without opening the clasp?


Thank you!  It’s fairly easy to access the bag without opening the clasp. I’ll try to post mod shots this weekend.


----------



## Missllv2

Mellonnew said:


> That color is stunning! It’s more pink than I expected but it’s so pretty in that cute little shape.


Thank you!  It’s definitely more pink than I was expecting but it is beautiful. I’ve also added a picture next to my Magnolia Alma for comparison.


----------



## JenJBS

Missllv2 said:


> The newest member of my Polene family arrived yesterday. My collection mainly consists of Chanel and Louis Vuitton. However, Polene is quickly becoming one of my favorites brands.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089751



Your collection is remarkable!


----------



## southernbelle43

Missllv2 said:


> Thank you!  It’s fairly easy to access the bag without opening the clasp. I’ll try to post mod shots this weekend.


Wow. I had no idea you can access the bag so easily without opening the handle. Now I am really excited about getting mine.  Please hurry DHL.


----------



## lyxxx035

Missllv2 said:


> The newest member of my Polene family arrived yesterday. My collection mainly consists of Chanel and Louis Vuitton. However, Polene is quickly becoming one of my favorites brands.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089751


Would you say the leather on the Onze is more similar to the pebbled leather on your Numero Un or the textured leather of the Numero Dix?


----------



## WildRose89

Missllv2 said:


> Thank you!  It’s fairly easy to access the bag without opening the clasp. I’ll try to post mod shots this weekend.



Are there any smaller compartments inside?


----------



## jbay

I have ordered the shoulder pad for the Un mini. For anyone planning to order the process was super easy and customer service was great. The cost was $45 AUD with no additional fee for shipping.

I asked customer service if they had any plans to make the regular sized Un in a plain camel colourway rather than the trio and this was their response.... “we are deeply sorry but we cannot confirm when this model will be produced in Camel.
However, we would be happy to keep you informed of its availability by email.”
This sounds promising to me as their previous responses on social media have been more along the lines of “we have no plans to make this bag in camel”. What do we think? It is planned but they are unsure of production/release dates????


----------



## bubblee

Missllv2 said:


> Thank you!  It’s fairly easy to access the bag without opening the clasp. I’ll try to post mod shots this weekend.


Thanks! I look forward to the mod shots


----------



## Antonia

Missllv2 said:


> The newest member of my Polene family arrived yesterday. My collection mainly consists of Chanel and Louis Vuitton. However, Polene is quickly becoming one of my favorites brands.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089751


Wow, I love all of your Polene bags!!!


----------



## foxgal

Missllv2 said:


> Thank you!  It’s definitely more pink than I was expecting but it is beautiful. I’ve also added a picture next to my Magnolia Alma for comparison.



Yes, more pink but I definitely think that’s a plus and makes it more versatile! Looks beautiful!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Omg I’m about to pull the trigger on the onze- I love this bag!!  Can’t wait to see everyone’s mod shots


----------



## bubblee

For anyone interested, I just found a video of the onze on YouTube


----------



## WildRose89

bubblee said:


> For anyone interested, I just found a video of the onze on YouTube




Thanks for posting this   Being able to see the colour, modshots and interior was really helpful.


----------



## southernbelle43

bubblee said:


> For anyone interested, I just found a video of the onze on YouTube



Thank you. This makes me excited to get mine this week. Small bags usually do not work for me, but when opened in the video, it looks like it will have plenty of room for what I carry. And it is so darn cute!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea, as usual DHL is two days early so my onze will be here today. Now I have to park  myself where I can see outside for the delivery!


----------



## Antonia

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, as usual DHL is two days early so my onze will be here today. Now I have to park  myself where I can see outside for the delivery!


OMG...can't wait!!  Stalk that DHL driver!!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Found another review of the Onze if it's helpful to anyone else!  https://sincewen.com/polene-numero-onze-bag-review/ 

My main concern was the ease of getting in and out of the opening, which is sounding like it's not a problem for most!


----------



## Antonia

ATLbagaddict said:


> Found another review of the Onze if it's helpful to anyone else!  https://sincewen.com/polene-numero-onze-bag-review/
> 
> My main concern was the ease of getting in and out of the opening, which is sounding like it's not a problem for most!


Oh that's nice that you don't necessarily have to open the metal closure to get stuff in and out.  What a great little bag!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Here it is.  The design of this bag is genius!!
The handle is very easy to open; you can do it with one hand. You would need two to close it back. But you do not have to open it get your items. You pull apart the magnets holding the top together and it opens wide enough to grab what you need.   The sliding shoulder strap is perfect for shoulder or crossbody doing nothing more than sliding the knot. Plus I cannot believe how much it holds to be so small. I had to change from a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
long card holder back to my wallet, but other than that everything fits easily. I would not call it lilac. Definitely a dusty rose to me at least.







This is a little gem of a bag.


----------



## Antonia

southernbelle43 said:


> Here it is.  The design of this bag is genius!!
> The handle is very easy to open; you can do it with one hand. You would need two to close it back. But you do not have to open it get your items. You pull apart the magnets holding the top together and it opens wide enough to grab what you need.   The sliding shoulder strap is perfect for shoulder or crossbody doing nothing more than sliding the knot. Plus I cannot believe how much it holds to be so small. I had to change from a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long card holder back to my wallet, but other than that everything fits easily. I would not call it lilac. Definitely a dusty rose to me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little gem of a bag.


I love it! Congrats!!!  I can't wait to order this!!!


----------



## kombucha

southernbelle43 said:


> Here it is.  The design of this bag is genius!!
> The handle is very easy to open; you can do it with one hand. You would need two to close it back. But you do not have to open it get your items. You pull apart the magnets holding the top together and it opens wide enough to grab what you need.   The sliding shoulder strap is perfect for shoulder or crossbody doing nothing more than sliding the knot. Plus I cannot believe how much it holds to be so small. I had to change from a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long card holder back to my wallet, but other than that everything fits easily. I would not call it lilac. Definitely a dusty rose to me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little gem of a bag.



Thank you for sharing! I am so tempted to buy this now. It looks like the size is between the mini and nano, would you say that is accurate?


----------



## southernbelle43

kombucha said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am so tempted to buy this now. It looks like the size is between the mini and nano, would you say that is accurate?


Measurements.

22x17x9 mini
20.5 x 18 x9 nano
21x23x10 onze


----------



## ATLbagaddict

I love it!!  Looks so cute and practical too!!  I’m so sad - I was set on the chalk color but waited to check out some of these reviews/mod shots and now it’s sold out  like already polene?? Y’all *just* released it!! Sigh. At least some good news for my poor lil wallet


----------



## dcheung

I am thinking about ordering the polene numero dix in black smooth leather with white stitching - does anyone have expereince with the smooth leather? Any scratches thus far? I know the textured leather is more durable but want to know others' experiences. Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

ATLbagaddict said:


> I love it!!  Looks so cute and practical too!!  I’m so sad - I was set on the chalk color but waited to check out some of these reviews/mod shots and now it’s sold out  like already polene?? Y’all *just* released it!! Sigh. At least some good news for my poor lil wallet


The chalk color seems to be very popular because it's sold out in the Neuf too (pretty sure it's still sold out).  How about the next closest color...taupe?


----------



## foxgal

Antonia said:


> The chalk color seems to be very popular because it's sold out in the Neuf too (pretty sure it's still sold out).  How about the next closest color...taupe?



Taupe already gone too! I’ve signed up for notification of when it restocks. I do love the lilac but know I’d get more use from the taupe!


----------



## Antonia

foxgal said:


> Taupe already gone too! I’ve signed up for notification of when it restocks. I do love the lilac but know I’d get more use from the taupe!


Wow, so it looks like this is a very popular bag if they're already sold out of 2 colors!!


----------



## foxgal

ATLbagaddict said:


> Found another review of the Onze if it's helpful to anyone else!  https://sincewen.com/polene-numero-onze-bag-review/
> 
> My main concern was the ease of getting in and out of the opening, which is sounding like it's not a problem for most!



Great review! I think she summed the style up perfectly saying “The Numero Onze is definitely “on trend” with other popular bags like the Bottega Venetta Jodie and By Far Cush. However, it’s minimalist enough to stay a classic even when the soft, puffy, shoulder bag trend dies down.”


----------



## southernbelle43

OK this is what I call lilac.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is the “lilac” bag outside in full sun. Just an fyi on color.


----------



## JenJBS

dcheung said:


> I am thinking about ordering the polene numero dix in black smooth leather with white stitching - does anyone have expereince with the smooth leather? Any scratches thus far? I know the textured leather is more durable but want to know others' experiences. Thanks!



I have the Numero Six in black smooth leather. No problems with it, but admittedly I use it mostly as a church bag, so it doesn't get much wear and tear. It is a gorgeous leather!


----------



## WildRose89

southernbelle43 said:


> OK this is what I call lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092650
> 
> Here is the “lilac” bag outside in full sun. Just an fyi on color.
> View attachment 5092652



Thanks for this!! I've been waiting to see confirmation of the colour in sunlight because a lot of people seem to show the bag under super warm yellow lighting and it looks like a warm cocoa brown or something... I have taken this as a screenshot and am going to compare to my outfits to see if a "lilac" Onze would match!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

I pulled the trigger on the chalk version with the chain  I originally thought I definitely only wanted the leather strap version, but once that one was sold out I started thinking...I was concerned about the comfort of the chain, as it sounds like numero un mini owners are conflicted on that...but hopefully since this bag is lighter-weight it won't be as much of an issue, and I actually think I'll like the versatility of being able to dress it up a bit. I hope it works out - sorry wallet  but Polene bags are such good prices for the quality, it's hard to resist pulling the trigger when you find one you love


----------



## WildRose89

Lilac Onze is sold out now  Hope it can come back soon... Was just getting ready to pull the trigger


----------



## ATLbagaddict

ughh!!  Maybe the word is out now...that was why I jumped on buying it now, this style seems to be selling out quickly!  Hopefully they'll restock soon


----------



## Antonia

WildRose89 said:


> Lilac Onze is sold out now  Hope it can come back soon... Was just getting ready to pull the trigger


Oh man, are you kidding?  I hope they restock it too, that was the one I wanted.....


----------



## southernbelle43

WildRose89 said:


> Lilac Onze is sold out now  Hope it can come back soon... Was just getting ready to pull the trigger


I am sorry. They are selling like hot cakes!


----------



## Elm1979

Good afternoon fellow bag lovers!

My Polene number 7 just arrived! So I thought I would share a quick what fits.

This is my 3rd Polene bag (I didn’t love the number 1, so I sold it, but I really enjoy the number 1 nano) since I am enjoying the 1 nano so much, I took a chance in the 7 (I really wanted navy, but since it hasn’t been in stock for a while, so I went with the taupe) I’ve always wanted a taupe bag, but I was never sure how much it would pair with my wardrobe, so this was a great option price wise to go for it.
It was packaged perfectly! I really like the grained leather. My nano 1 is in the smooth beige, so it’s nice to see another one of their leathers in person.

My bag of the day was my Hermès Evelyn pm, (vert vertigo) so I transferred everything that was in that bag, to see how it would fit in the 7. Obviously the water bottle would not fit, but this bag does hold all my daily essentials:
-small cosmetic bag
-Chanel card holder
-LV six ring key holder 
-Bastia
-sunglasses
-phone
(This leaves lots of room in my Evelyn, but I like having the extra space as the day goes on)

Since I was heading out to take my son to tennis, I added a snack for him, a z bar & pouch and those two extra things pretty much filled up the number 7. I added a photo of the bag closed.

I am really excited for this bag! I like the look of it, and it has good capacity. I am definitely going to order the new number 11, I had my eye on the chalk color, since it’s already out of stock , I may go tan.
As a bag lover who’s owned many bags I am really happy Polene exist. Last year I trimmed 10 designer bags out of my collection. I am a big lover of Hermès, so that’s where I prefer to spend. But, I really love the variety Polene is adding to my collection with their colors and styles. I think they are very stylish, well made, and feel very modern with out investing to much money.


----------



## Antonia

Elm1979 said:


> Good afternoon fellow bag lovers!
> 
> My Polene number 7 just arrived! So I thought I would share a quick what fits.
> 
> This is my 3rd Polene bag (I didn’t love the number 1, so I sold it, but I really enjoy the number 1 nano) since I am enjoying the 1 nano so much, I took a chance in the 7 (I really wanted navy, but since it hasn’t been in stock for a while, so I went with the taupe) I’ve always wanted a taupe bag, but I was never sure how much it would pair with my wardrobe, so this was a great option price wise to go for it.
> It was packaged perfectly! I really like the grained leather. My nano 1 is in the smooth beige, so it’s nice to see another one of their leathers in person.
> 
> My bag of the day was my Hermès Evelyn pm, (vert vertigo) so I transferred everything that was in that bag, to see how it would fit in the 7. Obviously the water bottle would not fit, but this bag does hold all my daily essentials:
> -small cosmetic bag
> -Chanel card holder
> -Bastia
> -sunglasses
> -phone
> (This leaves lots of room in my Evelyn, but I like having the extra space as the day goes on)
> 
> Since I was heading out to take my son to tennis, I added a snack for him, a z bar & pouch and those two extra things pretty much filled up the number 7. I added a photo of the bag closed.
> 
> I am really excited for this bag! I like the look of it, and it has good capacity. I am definitely going to order the new number 11, I had my eye on the chalk color, since it’s already out of stock , I may go tan.
> As a bag lover who’s owned many bags I am really happy Polene exist. Last year I trimmed 10 designer bags out of my collection. I am a big lover of Hermès, so that’s where I prefer to spend. But, I really love the variety Polene is adding to my collection with their colors and styles. I think they are very stylish, well made, and feel very modern with out investing to much money.


I love both your Evelyn (gorgeous color) and the Polene #7!!!  This is one of the bags I'm thinking of too and in that exact color.  It really speaks volumes when someone who buys/collects H bags can appreciate the much more affordable Polene, so thank you for your review and congrats!!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Agree - love that color Evelyn   

FYI it looks like all the number 11's that were out of stock yesterday are now available to pre-order for shipping at the end of June.  Trying not to second guess myself now that I bought the chain version and not the leather strap one


----------



## Elm1979

Absolutely! At this point in my bag life, there are so many bags that cost say $2500 etc… that I just know I’m the long run I may fall out of love with. With most
Contemporary brand's,
I don’t love the branding/logos typically, or I feel they are often just dupes for other designer bags. For this bag to cost $390, and be well made, subtle, & functional, I am in!

It’s a really good crossbody bag. Months ago, I was in the fence about it, then I saw someone in soho nyc walking down the street with it, and I was sold!



Antonia said:


> I love both your Evelyn (gorgeous color) and the Polene #7!!!  This is one of the bags I'm thinking of too and in that exact color.  It really speaks volumes when someone who buys/collects H bags can appreciate the much more affordable Polene, so thank you for your review and congrats!!


----------



## Elm1979

ATLbagaddict said:


> Agree - love that color Evelyn
> 
> FYI it looks like all the number 11's that were out of stock yesterday are now available to pre-order for shipping at the end of June.  Trying not to second guess myself now that I bought the chain version and not the leather strap one


The chain will be lovely for dressier events


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Elm1979 said:


> The chain will be lovely for dressier events


Thank you!! You're right - I have more casual/daytime bags, it will be nice to have a dressier option


----------



## Elm1979

dcheung said:


> I am thinking about ordering the polene numero dix in black smooth leather with white stitching - does anyone have expereince with the smooth leather? Any scratches thus far? I know the textured leather is more durable but want to know others' experiences. Thanks!


I have the uno nano in beige smooth, I have only used it three times (I got it for mother’s day) so I can’t say in the long run how it will hold up… but,  the second time I used it, it was all day at an amusement park with my kids, and it survived scratch free. I bought it to be my summer cross body, and I had wanted the grained because I knew it would be more durable, but at the time they didn’t have the nano beige pebbled. So, so far no marks, but the leather does show some wrinkles near the snaps (it’s how it came) it doesn’t bother me, but I thought I would mention.


----------



## mcnp

Hi Guys,

I'm hoping you can help a husband who is clueless about fashion/handbags. I discovered Polene through a post on Reddit which led me to this forum/thread. For my wife's 40th birthday I was thinking of buying her a Number One Bag and a Half Moon Wallet. She likes more neutral colors and most of her current bags are black. I was thinking of getting her either the Monochrome Black or the Black Crocodile Bag. Do you guys have any thoughts on which I should go with? Or maybe something else?

Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

mcnp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help a husband who is clueless about fashion/handbags. I discovered Polene through a post on Reddit which led me to this forum/thread. For my wife's 40th birthday I was thinking of buying her a Number One Bag and a Half Moon Wallet. She likes more neutral colors and most of her current bags are black. I was thinking of getting her either the Monochrome Black or the Black Crocodile Bag. Do you guys have any thoughts on which I should go with? Or maybe something else?
> 
> Thanks!


Either one sounds like it would work for her. You are a sweet husband!!!,


----------



## Elm1979

southernbelle43 said:


> Either one sounds like it would work for her. You are a sweet husband!!!,


I would agree! Very sweet. It maybe slightly less romantic, but, you could ask her. You could say, I really wanted to get this for you, but I really wanted to make sure it was exactly what you wanted… the only downside of Polene is there isn’t currently a us store, and for retunes you have to deal with customs. If you don’t want to check in with her, I think if she has a lot of simple black bags already, then the croc might be fun! Good luck!


----------



## Fancyfree

mcnp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help a husband who is clueless about fashion/handbags. I discovered Polene through a post on Reddit which led me to this forum/thread. For my wife's 40th birthday I was thinking of buying her a Number One Bag and a Half Moon Wallet. She likes more neutral colors and most of her current bags are black. I was thinking of getting her either the Monochrome Black or the Black Crocodile Bag. Do you guys have any thoughts on which I should go with? Or maybe something else?
> 
> Thanks!


I would go for the croc.
It is unusual in that the croc leather is not shiny /not laquered. The half circle magned flap is smooth leather while the bag itself is pebbled leather. Yet each leather is the same shade of black. All this, adds up to a truly beautiful, elegant and unique neutral bag with no bling


----------



## mcnp

Elm1979 said:


> I would agree! Very sweet. It maybe slightly less romantic, but, you could ask her. You could say, I really wanted to get this for you, but I really wanted to make sure it was exactly what you wanted… the only downside of Polene is there isn’t currently a us store, and for retunes you have to deal with customs. If you don’t want to check in with her, I think if she has a lot of simple black bags already, then the croc might be fun! Good luck!



Thank you! I thought about asking her first...She is particular. But it ruins some of the fun for me (and hopefully her)  I think I'll go with the croc. I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## mcnp

Fancyfree said:


> I would go for the croc.
> It is unusual in that the croc leather is not shiny /not laquered. The half circle magned flap is smooth leather while the bag itself is pebbled leather. Yet each leather is the same shade of black. All this, adds up to a truly beautiful, elegant and unique neutral bag with no bling



Perfect. I think I will. Thanks!


----------



## foxgal

Elm1979 said:


> Good afternoon fellow bag lovers!
> 
> My Polene number 7 just arrived! So I thought I would share a quick what fits.
> 
> This is my 3rd Polene bag (I didn’t love the number 1, so I sold it, but I really enjoy the number 1 nano) since I am enjoying the 1 nano so much, I took a chance in the 7 (I really wanted navy, but since it hasn’t been in stock for a while, so I went with the taupe) I’ve always wanted a taupe bag, but I was never sure how much it would pair with my wardrobe, so this was a great option price wise to go for it.
> It was packaged perfectly! I really like the grained leather. My nano 1 is in the smooth beige, so it’s nice to see another one of their leathers in person.
> 
> My bag of the day was my Hermès Evelyn pm, (vert vertigo) so I transferred everything that was in that bag, to see how it would fit in the 7. Obviously the water bottle would not fit, but this bag does hold all my daily essentials:
> -small cosmetic bag
> -Chanel card holder
> -LV six ring key holder
> -Bastia
> -sunglasses
> -phone
> (This leaves lots of room in my Evelyn, but I like having the extra space as the day goes on)
> 
> Since I was heading out to take my son to tennis, I added a snack for him, a z bar & pouch and those two extra things pretty much filled up the number 7. I added a photo of the bag closed.
> 
> I am really excited for this bag! I like the look of it, and it has good capacity. I am definitely going to order the new number 11, I had my eye on the chalk color, since it’s already out of stock , I may go tan.
> As a bag lover who’s owned many bags I am really happy Polene exist. Last year I trimmed 10 designer bags out of my collection. I am a big lover of Hermès, so that’s where I prefer to spend. But, I really love the variety Polene is adding to my collection with their colors and styles. I think they are very stylish, well made, and feel very modern with out investing to much money.
> 
> View attachment 5093709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093713



Great bag and revie! As @Antonia said, it speaks volumes about Polene’s quality that an Hermes owner also enjoys Polene! I don’t own any yet but am following this thread as I think the onze will be my next bag, so this is very helpful! I was actually also drawn to the seven and and almost pulled the trigger but felt it was just a wee bit too structured for my very casual lifestyle. But so gorgeous- enjoy her!


----------



## foxgal

ATLbagaddict said:


> Agree - love that color Evelyn
> 
> FYI it looks like all the number 11's that were out of stock yesterday are now available to pre-order for shipping at the end of June.  Trying not to second guess myself now that I bought the chain version and not the leather strap one



No face palm necessary! You can have the best of both worlds…get a white leather strap or even a funky guitar strap from Etsy that you can hook on for casual looks!


----------



## foxgal

mcnp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help a husband who is clueless about fashion/handbags. I discovered Polene through a post on Reddit which led me to this forum/thread. For my wife's 40th birthday I was thinking of buying her a Number One Bag and a Half Moon Wallet. She likes more neutral colors and most of her current bags are black. I was thinking of getting her either the Monochrome Black or the Black Crocodile Bag. Do you guys have any thoughts on which I should go with? Or maybe something else?
> 
> Thanks!



What a wonderful thoughtful gift! Sounds like you’ve chosen the croc which is a great gift! Just a thought…if most of her current bags are black, perhaps a different neutral? Caramel is an absolute beautiful go-with-everything all-season classic. Happy birthday to your wife!


----------



## Elm1979

First day using the 7! (I am 5’1 and keep the strap on the middle hole as it came) For the last 2+ plus years I’ve typically used my Gucci tote for a causal day. It’s nice to have the Polene to switch things up. The Gucci is coated canvas, so it is lighter (weight wise) then the 7, but the black trim can feel a little dark for summer, so I’m excited to have this option.
** I also added a quick photo comparing the taupe 7 to my nano smooth beige. The taupe has a little grey, but it’s pretty light in color.


----------



## foxgal

Elm1979 said:


> First day using the 7! (I am 5’1 and keep the strap on the middle hole as it came) For the last 2+ plus years I’ve typically used my Gucci tote for a causal day. It’s nice to have the Polene to switch things up. The Gucci is coated canvas, so it is lighter (weight wise) then the 7, but the black trim can feel a little dark for summer, so I’m excited to have this option.
> ** I also added a quick photo comparing the taupe 7 to my nano smooth beige. The taupe has a little grey, but it’s pretty light in color.
> 
> View attachment 5095422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095424



Great modelling and comparison pics - thank you!


----------



## M and I

I’ve been thinking about a Numero Un for years and almost pulled the trigger a few months ago. I should have because I wanted yellow, but it’s been out of stock ever since. I’m thinking about pink now.  Does anyone have a pink one? I’m hoping it is a subtle kind of pink. Any insight into the real life tones of the Numero Un pink would be most appreciated!


----------



## dcheung

fyi: polene number 11 review


----------



## millennialgrandma

I've never bought a Polene bag before but I've been looking at small brown bags for a while. I had my eye on the Acne Musubi but I didn't love the thick strap. I always heard good things about Polene and when I saw the numero onze last week I immediately pulled the trigger.

I feel like it has a very minimalist look so it can be dressed up and down while also being very light. When looking at the colors the taupe stood out to me as well but brown goes so well in my wardrobe with pinks and denim.

I ordered last Monday and DHL took about 5 days to deliver. It came out to be about $380 CAD and $45 duties and $20 handling fee. The DHL delivery person left it in the pouring rain  but luckily the Polene box inside was okay. I immediately thought the bag looked really small but it actually fits a ton! I attached some pictures but the fact that it can fit my film camera and still close is shocking. I feel like for people who only use a small cardholder you could even fit a small waterbottle.

The leather is very soft and has a perfect smushy feeling. Can't wait to be taking this baby out all summer long. One thing I didn't think about but is a nice bonus about this bag is it has no piping along the opening and straps. I find that when bags have piping in those spots it tends to wear more quickly so I'm happy that none of the spots where it folds has any piping. I am not surprised four out of the five colors sold out so quickly.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

millennialgrandma said:


> I've never bought a Polene bag before but I've been looking at small brown bags for a while. I had my eye on the Acne Musubi but I didn't love the thick strap. I always heard good things about Polene and when I saw the numero onze last week I immediately pulled the trigger.
> [/QUOTE



Wow   !! I *love* that color so much - if I didn't already have a Bobby bag in camel which I totally adore, I think that's the one I would have gone with too. I'm so excited for my new onze I keep checking the tracking hoping it will get here faster 

Thanks for the detailed photos/review!!  I'm pleasantly surprised to see how much it fits too!


----------



## Elm1979

millennialgrandma said:


> I've never bought a Polene bag before but I've been looking at small brown bags for a while. I had my eye on the Acne Musubi but I didn't love the thick strap. I always heard good things about Polene and when I saw the numero onze last week I immediately pulled the trigger.
> 
> I feel like it has a very minimalist look so it can be dressed up and down while also being very light. When looking at the colors the taupe stood out to me as well but brown goes so well in my wardrobe with pinks and denim.
> 
> I ordered last Monday and DHL took about 5 days to deliver. It came out to be about $380 CAD and $45 duties and $20 handling fee. The DHL delivery person left it in the pouring rain  but luckily the Polene box inside was okay. I immediately thought the bag looked really small but it actually fits a ton! I attached some pictures but the fact that it can fit my film camera and still close is shocking. I feel like for people who only use a small cardholder you could even fit a small waterbottle.
> 
> The leather is very soft and has a perfect smushy feeling. Can't wait to be taking this baby out all summer long. One thing I didn't think about but is a nice bonus about this bag is it has no piping along the opening and straps. I find that when bags have piping in those spots it tends to wear more quickly so I'm happy that none of the spots where it folds has any piping. I am not surprised four out of the five colors sold out so quickly.
> 
> View attachment 5095550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095554


Gorgeous!!! So nice to see what fits.


----------



## Mellonnew

millennialgrandma said:


> I've never bought a Polene bag before but I've been looking at small brown bags for a while. I had my eye on the Acne Musubi but I didn't love the thick strap. I always heard good things about Polene and when I saw the numero onze last week I immediately pulled the trigger.
> 
> I feel like it has a very minimalist look so it can be dressed up and down while also being very light. When looking at the colors the taupe stood out to me as well but brown goes so well in my wardrobe with pinks and denim.
> 
> I ordered last Monday and DHL took about 5 days to deliver. It came out to be about $380 CAD and $45 duties and $20 handling fee. The DHL delivery person left it in the pouring rain  but luckily the Polene box inside was okay. I immediately thought the bag looked really small but it actually fits a ton! I attached some pictures but the fact that it can fit my film camera and still close is shocking. I feel like for people who only use a small cardholder you could even fit a small waterbottle.
> 
> The leather is very soft and has a perfect smushy feeling. Can't wait to be taking this baby out all summer long. One thing I didn't think about but is a nice bonus about this bag is it has no piping along the opening and straps. I find that when bags have piping in those spots it tends to wear more quickly so I'm happy that none of the spots where it folds has any piping. I am not surprised four out of the five colors sold out so quickly.
> 
> View attachment 5095550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095554


Wow it really does fit a lot. The color you picked is gorgeous!


----------



## chicat25

Hi!
I’m new to the forum. I have a nano sage and am currently debating to get another nano in textured leather. Can’t decide between tan and lilac though. Does anyone here own both colors and can take a side by side pic? I know they’re very different shades but wondering how they look side by side. I need an everyday bag, which makes me lean toward tan… BUT the lilac looks so pretty.
thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

chicat25 said:


> Hi!
> I’m new to the forum. I have a nano sage and am currently debating to get another nano in textured leather. Can’t decide between tan and lilac though. Does anyone here own both colors and can take a side by side pic? I know they’re very different shades but wondering how they look side by side. I want a daily bag, which makes me lean toward tan… BUT the lilac looks so pretty.
> thank you!


I don’t know if you have read all of the posts but I would not call it lilac.  Mine is a definite dusty rose.


----------



## chicat25

southernbelle43 said:


> I don’t know if you have read all of the posts but I would not call it lilac.  Mine is a definite dusty rose.


do you use it as an everyday bag and is it easy to match with your clothes?


----------



## southernbelle43

chicat25 said:


> do you use it as an everyday bag and is it easy to match with your clothes?


If the nano “ lilac” is the same as the onze lilac that I bought it goes with lots of colors in my wardrobe..blues, grays, blacks, tans.  The onze is too small for me to use everyday.  I use it more for special occasions like a quick lunch out, church, etc. when I only need to carry a wallet, phone, keys, lipstick and tissues.


----------



## dcheung

she’s arrived and she’s gorgeous!!! it fits all of my essentials (cardholder, small coin purse, make up bag, sanitizing wipes, extra face mask, face mask case, headphones) and can fit much more - including my camera and my small umbrella.


----------



## calamitymanu

dcheung said:


> she’s arrived and she’s gorgeous!!! it fits all of my essentials (cardholder, small coin purse, make up bag, sanitizing wipes, extra face mask, face mask case, headphones) and can fit much more - including my camera and my small umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 5097540
> View attachment 5097541
> View attachment 5097542


I love this bag but can't decide on the color. I'm debating between camel, cognac, taupe and white. I think white would work better for the summer months, whereas the other 3 colors would be great all year round. Camel and taupe would be easier to pair that cognac but I love the richness of this latter color.  I can't really make up my mind


----------



## dcheung

calamitymanu said:


> I love this bag but can't decide on the color. I'm debating between camel, cognac, taupe and white. I think white would work better for the summer months, whereas the other 3 colors would be great all year round. Camel and taupe would be easier to pair that cognac but I love the richness of this latter color.  I can't really make up my mind



Do you have other bags in those shades? Get the color that you don’t already own perhaps! White for me is a little too risky because I get so upset when I scratch it! I I don’t own any bags in a caramel/camel color so I knew I wanted camel  Also note that the color is a little deeper/richer under various lighting.


----------



## dcheung

dcheung said:


> Do you have other bags in those shades? Get the color that you don’t already own perhaps! White for me is a little too risky because I get so upset when I scratch it! I I don’t own any bags in a caramel/camel color so I knew I wanted camel  Also note that the color is a little deeper/richer under various lighting. Also what helped me was looking at the tagged pics on the Polene IG page


----------



## calamitymanu

dcheung said:


> Do you have other bags in those shades? Get the color that you don’t already own perhaps! White for me is a little too risky because I get so upset when I scratch it! I I don’t own any bags in a caramel/camel color so I knew I wanted camel  Also note that the color is a little deeper/richer under various lighting.


Thank you for your feedback. Actually, I own a camel crossbody Bag (Sezane Claude) but since it has got a patina it is now more brownish than camel. I have a Coach Cassie 19 in chalk, so I think I'll have to choose between taupe and camel. Cognac is gorgeous, but I think it is more difficult to pair.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Continuing with the theme of Onze unboxings, my little cutie just arrived and omg!!  I loooove this lil bag!!  I loaded her up with all my things, even my bigger-size wallet, and everything fits perfectly!  I will say I thought maybe I could fit my kindle in based on some of the reviews (I have the Oasis) but it's just a little too long - it would stick out and cause the bag to not close, so just FYI.  It's definitely a smaller bag for going out when you don't need the kitchen sink, and with everything loaded up I didn't mind the weight of it with the chain, although I think the leather strap option is probably more comfy.  I'm excited to take her out for a spin later today 

I attached some pics for reference in case anyone wants to see it in the Chalk color - I put her next to my one other white bag, a Chanel iridescent white - so you can see she's really more off-white; "chalk" is a good description!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## the_baglover

Is there a photo-only thread for Polene bags?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

the_baglover said:


> Is there a photo-only thread for Polene bags?


I don’t think so . If you have Instagram, there is a ton of photos of Polene bags.


----------



## Antonia

ATLbagaddict said:


> Continuing with the theme of Onze unboxings, my little cutie just arrived and omg!!  I loooove this lil bag!!  I loaded her up with all my things, even my bigger-size wallet, and everything fits perfectly!  I will say I thought maybe I could fit my kindle in based on some of the reviews (I have the Oasis) but it's just a little too long - it would stick out and cause the bag to not close, so just FYI.  It's definitely a smaller bag for going out when you don't need the kitchen sink, and with everything loaded up I didn't mind the weight of it with the chain, although I think the leather strap option is probably more comfy.  I'm excited to take her out for a spin later today
> 
> I attached some pics for reference in case anyone wants to see it in the Chalk color - I put her next to my one other white bag, a Chanel iridescent white - so you can see she's really more off-white; "chalk" is a good description!  Thanks for letting me share


Wow I love it!!  How do you like the chain strap?? It gives the bag a dressier look for sure!!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Antonia said:


> Wow I love it!!  How do you like the chain strap?? It gives the bag a dressier look for sure!!


I think overall I'll end up being happy with it!  I used it yesterday to go on a long walk with some friends and it was a little uncomfortable by the end, at least compared to the leather strap bags I'm used to.  But ultimately I think the function I want it to serve in my closet - namely a smaller, more discrete/minimalist bag to wear for slightly more formal summer outings (to pair with skirts, dresses, etc.) it will be perfect!  If I wanted more of an everyday, throw-on and go with leggings and a t-shirt type bag, I definitely would have gone with the leather strap version.  But I have plenty of those, which I normally would have thrown on for just a casual walk - it was just the whole, gotta take out the new bag for a spin thing haha!  Funnily enough, I passed someone wearing a Numero 7 on my walk!  Looks like such a nice bag in person too, I'm totally into everything Polene is putting out!


----------



## jbay

So my Numero Huit in the black grain leather has just arrived. Shipping was remarkably speedy! 
Whilst it’s such a beautiful bag it unfortunately doesn’t work for me the way I had hoped it would and I just don’t get the same feeling I did with the Un mini which I am in love with. Has anyone had any experience selling new (or used) Polene handbags in Australia? I wouldn’t even know where to start! 

Thanks


----------



## jenniwee

ATLbagaddict said:


> Continuing with the theme of Onze unboxings, my little cutie just arrived and omg!!  I loooove this lil bag!!  I loaded her up with all my things, even my bigger-size wallet, and everything fits perfectly!  I will say I thought maybe I could fit my kindle in based on some of the reviews (I have the Oasis) but it's just a little too long - it would stick out and cause the bag to not close, so just FYI.  It's definitely a smaller bag for going out when you don't need the kitchen sink, and with everything loaded up I didn't mind the weight of it with the chain, although I think the leather strap option is probably more comfy.  I'm excited to take her out for a spin later today
> 
> I attached some pics for reference in case anyone wants to see it in the Chalk color - I put her next to my one other white bag, a Chanel iridescent white - so you can see she's really more off-white; "chalk" is a good description!  Thanks for letting me share


Wow, thanks for sharing these pics! I imagined the chalk to be closer to white, so it's super helpful to see the comparison to the Chanel. The chalk color looks like it has some gray undertones to it. I really want to purchase a Polene, but it's so hard to figure out the right color, since the pics on the website differ than what we see IRL.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

jenniwee said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing these pics! I imagined the chalk to be closer to white, so it's super helpful to see the comparison to the Chanel. The chalk color looks like it has some gray undertones to it. I really want to purchase a Polene, but it's so hard to figure out the right color, since the pics on the website differ than what we see IRL.


Absolutely!  I bought the numero un in taupe/grey last year and really struggled to figure out what the color would be like IRL too.  I also thought this “chalk” would be more white, you’re right that it definitely has some grey-ish undertones to it.


----------



## the_baglover

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t think so . If you have Instagram, there is a ton of photos of Polene bags.


Too bad. I was hoping there was one here.


----------



## JenJBS

the_baglover said:


> Too bad. I was hoping there was one here.



You could start one...


----------



## Style00

Hi. 
I've only ever owned black leather purses. I've been eyeing the Numero Un Nano in the Tan and Trio Camel Textured Leather shades and was wondering if color transfer could potentially be an issue? I wear mostly dark colored pants (black, navy etc.), but rarely wear jeans. 
Thanks!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

In case it’s helpful for anyone, I took photos of my numero un in the grey vs. the onze in chalk in natural light to compare.


----------



## Delighful

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing these pics!
Have you experienced any color transfers with the chalk color? Do you treat your bags to prevent it?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Np!  No color transfer yet, although I just got it and have only worn it a handful of times - but I do find it sits higher crossbody (at least the chain version) so it doesn’t sit against my denim jeans for instance.  I have Colonil carbon spray but I haven’t used it on my bags yet - definitely will keep an eye on it though!


----------



## the_baglover

was


JenJBS said:


> You could start one...


I don't how to start one


----------



## dcheung

kawaii_2007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was so tempted to buy more bags from Polene, but after a third bag I flagged the flaw to their customer service. Their representative dismissed me, and I have been poorly served by their representative over emails. I read many people here received good customer service. Maybe it was just my luck or maybe I am a Chinese/Asian (judging from my name), but it ruined my entire  experience with the brand. I promised myself to never ever buy bags from this brand again. I rather continue to buy bags from Gucci and other brands where I would pay double the price but they would  listen and serve me fairly as a customer. I must admit I like Polene designers and craftsmanship, but the whole experience is ruined by their customer service. I am selling my Polene bags on Vestiaire Collective at the moment at a heavily discounted price, feel free to make an offer.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5101610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101618


I’m sorry about your bad experience. What was the bag flaw? And can you share what happened with Polene customer service?


----------



## kawaii_2007

The third bag I bought it couldn’t be closed and opened properly. Sometime, it opened and closed properly, but sometime it took more effort to close and open.

They asked for a video which I couldn’t upload in the email, I went through the effort of uploading somewhere first to give them a link to view. They said I can return it to them, but I would pay for the shipping myself which I honestly wouldn’t mind. Anyway, the return webpage wasn’t working so back and forth. We eventually realised it has been more than 15 days so I couldn’t return it, and there is nothing they can do for me.



dcheung said:


> I’m sorry about your bad experience. What was the bag flaw? And can you share what happened with Polene customer service?


----------



## kawaii_2007

For Australian buyers, please note Polene only offered a 15 day return period. Although, under Australian Consumer Law we are offered a 30 day return period.

There is also a huge price disparity between Australians and other countries on the Polene website, not just on this bag but other bags as well. I used the Sept regular size that I bought as an example, after converting from USD to AUD, an Australian buyer pays $100AUD more. However, if I purchase from the US website but ship to Australia then it is $100AUD cheaper. Therefore, even Polene charges $100AUD more to Australian Buyers Polene would not serve the generous Australian Consumer Law. What a fair game?





kawaii_2007 said:


> The third bag I bought it couldn’t be closed and opened properly. Sometime, it opened and closed properly, but sometime it took more effort to close and open.
> 
> They asked for a video which I couldn’t upload in the email, I went through the effort of uploading somewhere first to give them a link to view. They said I can return it to them, but I would pay for the shipping myself which I honestly wouldn’t mind. Anyway, the return webpage wasn’t working so back and forth. We eventually realised it has been more than 15 days so I couldn’t return it, and there is nothing they can do for me.


----------



## bubblee

kawaii_2007 said:


> For Australian buyers, please note Polene only offered a 15 day return period. Although, under Australian Consumer Law we are offered a 30 day return period.
> 
> There is also a huge price disparity between Australians and other countries on the Polene website, not just on this bag but other bags as well. I used the Sept regular size that I bought as an example, after converting from USD to AUD, an Australian buyer pays $100AUD more. However, if I purchase from the US website but ship to Australia then it is $100AUD cheaper. Therefore, even Polene charges $100AUD more to Australian Buyers Polene would not serve the generous Australian Consumer Law. What a fair game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101698


Wow! Thank you for this. I always knew there would be a price difference because of FOREX but didn't realise it was this much!! I guess I was lucky that my Numero dix was cheaper in AUD ($400) than in USD ($350).
I'll make sure I double check the prices and pay in USD next time!


----------



## bubblee

ATLbagaddict said:


> Np!  No color transfer yet, although I just got it and have only worn it a handful of times - but I do find it sits higher crossbody (at least the chain version) so it doesn’t sit against my denim jeans for instance.  I have Colonil carbon spray but I haven’t used it on my bags yet - definitely will keep an eye on it though!


Just wondering how tall are you? As there is no colour transfer issue for the chain version at least


----------



## ATLbagaddict

bubblee said:


> Just wondering how tall are you? As there is no colour transfer issue for the chain version at least


5’5 !  So it hits a tiny bit higher than my hip using the chain, so it’s usually sitting on my shirt or blouse rather than my jeans.  I’ve worn it once with jeans so far and no issues that I can see yet.  I also wore it last night to dinner / drinks with a midi skirt and shirt and it was so cute!  The chain really does dress it up and I’m glad I have that versatility now as others had pointed out I would 

also @kawaii_2007 I’m so sorry you had that experience!!  IMO that’s pretty ****ty customer service - obviously if you’ve already started corresponding with them about a return within the 15 day “return window” than you shouldn’t have to worry about the deadline passing while emailing them!  And it shouldn’t matter at all if the item was faulty.


----------



## bubblee

ATLbagaddict said:


> 5’5 !  So it hits a tiny bit higher than my hip using the chain, so it’s usually sitting on my shirt or blouse rather than my jeans.  I’ve worn it once with jeans so far and no issues that I can see yet.  I also wore it last night to dinner / drinks with a midi skirt and shirt and it was so cute!  The chain really does dress it up and I’m glad I have that versatility now as others had pointed out I would
> 
> also @kawaii_2007 I’m so sorry you had that experience!!  IMO that’s pretty ****ty customer service - obviously if you’ve already started corresponding with them about a return within the 15 day “return window” than you shouldn’t have to worry about the deadline passing while emailing them!  And it shouldn’t matter at all if the item was faulty.


Thanks. I initially had my eye on the lilac numero onze, now I'm debating whether I should get the chalk instead and whether I should get the chain version...
I also want to get the numero un nano - again either in lilac or chalk. 

Should I go onze lilac and nano white or the other way around?? Decisions decisions...


----------



## ATLbagaddict

bubblee said:


> Thanks. I initially had my eye on the lilac numero onze, now I'm debating whether I should get the chalk instead and whether I should get the chain version...
> I also want to get the numero un nano - again either in lilac or chalk.
> 
> Should I go onze lilac and nano white or the other way around?? Decisions decisions...


Hmm that’s tough!  I personally think the nano is more casual so it might be nice to have the versatility of the nano in lilac and the chalk onze with the chain, but I guess it also depends on how much you could use the lilac with various outfits … always tough - but fun - decisions these are


----------



## kawaii_2007

It called price discrimination in economic terminology 



bubblee said:


> Wow! Thank you for this. I always knew there would be a price difference because of FOREX but didn't realise it was this much!! I guess I was lucky that my Numero dix was cheaper in AUD ($400) than in USD ($350).
> I'll make sure I double check the prices and pay in USD next time!


----------



## kawaii_2007

Maybe I didn’t convey it clearly, but it has already passed 15 days when I sent them the email about the fault but still under 30 days. However, like you said it doesn’t matter if the item is faulty. In this case, they are reluctant to admit fault with their bags especially to an Australian buyer like me, because shipping will be borne by them and it is expensive to cover the shipping fee from Australia to Spain. They have to cut cost somewhere. I wouldn’t recommend Polene for Australians, because there is no warranty, no aftercare service, and expensive return shipping fee borne by buyers only within 15 day period. IMO this is why they don’t use PayPal payment service to reduce the risk of returning items to reduce cost. Their business model won’t be grown over the next 10 years if their don’t invest in their customer and after-care service for international buyers. It sad that they have nice designs and craftsmanship, but to be known as a high-end designer they need to have a good pair of ears to listen to what their international customers have to say in order to gain global exposure. Their business like this should remain local instead. 


ATLbagaddict said:


> 5’5 !  So it hits a tiny bit higher than my hip using the chain, so it’s usually sitting on my shirt or blouse rather than my jeans.  I’ve worn it once with jeans so far and no issues that I can see yet.  I also wore it last night to dinner / drinks with a midi skirt and shirt and it was so cute!  The chain really does dress it up and I’m glad I have that versatility now as others had pointed out I would
> 
> also @kawaii_2007 I’m so sorry you had that experience!!  IMO that’s pretty ****ty customer service - obviously if you’ve already started corresponding with them about a return within the 15 day “return window” than you shouldn’t have to worry about the deadline passing while emailing them!  And it shouldn’t matter at all if the item was faulty.


----------



## bubblee

kawaii_2007 said:


> It called price discrimination in economic terminology


Sorry you had a such a bad customer service experience


----------



## the_baglover

kawaii_2007 said:


> For Australian buyers, please note Polene only offered a 15 day return period. Although, under Australian Consumer Law we are offered a 30 day return period.
> 
> There is also a huge price disparity between Australians and other countries on the Polene website, not just on this bag but other bags as well. I used the Sept regular size that I bought as an example, after converting from USD to AUD, an Australian buyer pays $100AUD more. However, if I purchase from the US website but ship to Australia then it is $100AUD cheaper. Therefore, even Polene charges $100AUD more to Australian Buyers Polene would not serve the generous Australian Consumer Law. What a fair game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101698


I understand your frustration but Polene isn't based in Australia. Australian consumer law wouldn't apply to it.


----------



## Punkey

kawaii_2007 said:


> It called price discrimination in economic terminology


Please keep in mind that according to Australian law, you have to pay 10 percent GST for international online shopping. Maybe this explains the price (plus currency fluctuations)?
I have ordered my nano bag before they have introduced the AUD option and paid in EURO. I paid no customs and only 5 Euro extra in shipping.


----------



## Punkey

They just came out with another one. NUMERO 12 is here.
The Douze comes in a mini and a regular size


----------



## Punkey

Just noticed that the logo looks like on Mansur Gavriels tulip bag


----------



## misskittee

I just ordered a numero un nano in camel! It feels like the perfect light bag that I can wear anywhere. I struggled with deciding on a color but camel fits my neutral wardrobe well. I initially wasn't sure I wanted to go for it because that could be money towards a new luxury bag down the road but from what I've seen posted here, Polène really looks unique and beautiful and the quality is high. Definitely not upset about the price either!! Very excited!


----------



## handbagobession

Punkey said:


> They just came out with another one. NUMERO 12 is here.
> The Douze comes in a mini and a regular size
> 
> View attachment 5103597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103598


OMG, fell in love at first sight and just ordered the black!  So excited!


----------



## Antonia

Punkey said:


> They just came out with another one. NUMERO 12 is here.
> The Douze comes in a mini and a regular size
> 
> View attachment 5103597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103598


Whoah!!  Love this!!!  And of course I love the lilac one!!


----------



## TiTi78

They also have new belt bags! I'm excited for this!!








						Numéro Sept Belt Bag - Chalk Textured Leather - Polène
					

Wallet N°7 - Belt Bag - Chalk Textured Leather Long continental flap wallet, with leather interior. The removable belt allows...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## JenJBS

Punkey said:


> Just noticed that the logo looks like on Mansur Gavriels tulip bag
> View attachment 5103600



The bag looks a lot like the MG Tulip, imo. The lilac color looks different to me in this pic... More pink. So wish they'd offer Numero Dix in lilac...


----------



## Antonia

TiTi78 said:


> They also have new belt bags! I'm excited for this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numéro Sept Belt Bag - Chalk Textured Leather - Polène
> 
> 
> Wallet N°7 - Belt Bag - Chalk Textured Leather Long continental flap wallet, with leather interior. The removable belt allows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


Oh wow, I love this...it's a wallet inside!  And it comes in lilac!!


----------



## TiTi78

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, I love this...it's a wallet inside!  And it comes in lilac!!



I wish Polene would expand their bag colours. Would love a Un Nano in the yellow or any other of their bags in yellow, red, and navy


----------



## handbagobession

TiTi78 said:


> I wish Polene would expand their bag colours. Would love a Un Nano in the yellow or any other of their bags in yellow, red, and navy


I 2nd the navy.  They definitely need a good navy in their selection


----------



## Jereni

Circling back to this thread after a brief hiatus from TPF, and just after discovering the Onze and Douze on Polene’s website. 

Such a double whammy of great new bags!!! Polene is channeling Bottega Veneta hard with these new offerings and I am HERE FOR IT.

To me the 12 looks a lot like the BV medium Bulb when it is cinched up. And I love the medium bulb. The Polene is like a slightly more structured and more classic version (which is a good thing).


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> A couple more pics of the Numero Onze...
> 
> View attachment 5083560
> View attachment 5083561



Part of me doesn’t know quite what to make of the Onze. I like the person who commented that it looks like a little alien. It so does, but like a _cute _little alien, right? Maybe it’s because the model looks like she’s standing on Mars.

Some of you have bought this, ya? Does it crossbody? I’m 5’9.


----------



## Jereni

handbagobession said:


> OMG, fell in love at first sight and just ordered the black!  So excited!



I just ordered the mini in lilac. That was like the fastest bag decision ever lol.


----------



## handbagobession

Jereni said:


> I just ordered the mini in lilac. That was like the fastest bag decision ever lol.


Me too!  I ordered the black so fast I don't know what hit me.


----------



## handbagobession

Does anyone have a Polene wallet they can share pics of?


----------



## dcheung

my number 10 has arrived!! i’m in love


----------



## the_baglover

Punkey said:


> They just came out with another one. NUMERO 12 is here.
> The Douze comes in a mini and a regular size
> 
> View attachment 5103597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103598


That's lovely. I've been wanting a smaller tote from them.


----------



## handbagobession

dcheung said:


> my number 10 has arrived!! i’m in love


Congrats!  So pretty


----------



## Iirukka

Could anyone with a Polene 8 (regular size) tell me if an average sized hardcover book fits easily in it  
I can't decide between number 8 and Mansur Gavriel's mini bucket... Two entirely different kind of bags except both are good sized buckets and I want both of them.


----------



## TiTi78

Polene has confirmed that the Numero Un, Mini and Numero Neuf will have new summer colours shortly!
I am very excited for this, especially the Neuf


----------



## Antonia

TiTi78 said:


> Polene has confirmed that the Numero Un, Mini and Numero Neuf will have new summer colours shortly!
> I am very excited for this, especially the Neuf


I pray that the neuf will come in lilac!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## JenJBS

dcheung said:


> my number 10 has arrived!! i’m in love



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## TiTi78

Antonia said:


> I pray that the neuf will come in lilac!! PLEASE!!!



Same!!! Even a nice mellow yellow or baby blue would be great


----------



## Jereni

TiTi78 said:


> Polene has confirmed that the Numero Un, Mini and Numero Neuf will have new summer colours shortly!
> I am very excited for this, especially the Neuf



Thats exciting! So just the regular Numero Un and the Mini? Not the Nano?


----------



## TiTi78

Jereni said:


> Thats exciting! So just the regular Numero Un and the Mini? Not the Nano?



Correct.


----------



## JenJBS

I wish they'd offer the Dix in lilac, or other fun colors...


----------



## Delighful

TiTi78 said:


> Polene has confirmed that the Numero Un, Mini and Numero Neuf will have new summer colours shortly!
> I am very excited for this, especially the Neuf


Thanks. Just checked their website. Seems like the new colors are red and yellow for the Numero un and fresh almond for the neuf


----------



## Jereni

Delighful said:


> Thanks. Just checked their website. Seems like the new colors are red and yellow for the Numero un and fresh almond for the neuf



Would you mind sharing photos of what you are seeing as the new red and yellow colors? I’m not seeing anything on the Un page that hasn’t been there for some time.

They’ve had one red forever. In recent months they’ve had two yellows, and the more mustard yellow has been out of stock for awhile. When I look at their page, the other yellow also currently says out of stock.


----------



## Delighful

Jereni said:


> Would you mind sharing photos of what you are seeing as the new red and yellow colors? I’m not seeing anything on the Un page that hasn’t been there for some time.
> 
> They’ve had one red forever. In recent months they’ve had two yellows, and the more mustard yellow has been out of stock for awhile. When I look at their page, the other yellow also currently says out of stock.


Sorry must be my mistake then as I've never seen the red and the two yellows before!


----------



## pillow_work

Would anyone happen to have tried or own the No. 7 Crossbody Wallet, and can share some thoughts and photos?

 I only own 1 wallet on chain in my entire life, so not an expert to decide whether Polene's No. 7 would be user-friendly (e.g. convenient enough to get things in and out).

Thank you!!


----------



## Passerine123

the_baglover said:


> That's lovely. I've been wanting a smaller tote from them.


The smaller version does look very appealing. I'm sorry though that it's offered in black but not also in a rich chocolate color. At first I thought the black was a very dark brown and was   but according to the description, it's black. The colors in the Polene photos don't always match the reality -- my navy croc Numero Un is practically black, you can barely see the blue in it, which was a little disappointing.


----------



## ZofieUp

My last item arrived last week. This seize fits my lifestyle more than the hobo. I love the taupe color. I use this together with Le cabas taupe for work. Simple and elegant.

If I add another bag it will be the huit in al small version as well as the new belt bag  I’ll keep you updated


----------



## Jereni

Passerine123 said:


> The colors in the Polene photos don't always match the reality -- my navy croc Numero Un is practically black, you can barely see the blue in it, which was a little disappointing.



Aw I’m sorry to hear that. Fundamentally I don’t understand producing bags (or anything) in a color that is so dark it’s basically black. Like, what is the point? Lol.


----------



## bearygood22

Iirukka said:


> Could anyone with a Polene 8 (regular size) tell me if an average sized hardcover book fits easily in it
> I can't decide between number 8 and Mansur Gavriel's mini bucket... Two entirely different kind of bags except both are good sized buckets and I want both of them.



I have both the numero huit in regular size and the mansur gavriel mini bucket, and I have put them side by side along with an American sized hardback. As you can see, it’s going to be next to impossible to squeeze the book into the polene huit, but a smaller book could fit. This book could fit into the MG mini bucket, but ... in terms of capacity, if you don’t have bulky items, I find that both Bags are similar.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Punkey said:


> They just came out with another one. NUMERO 12 is here.
> The Douze comes in a mini and a regular size
> 
> View attachment 5103597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103598


I just saw this!! I don’t like totes as a rule, but this shape is divine. I’ve been lurking on their website for years, lately  torn between the eight and nine, but this has me ready to snap it up.


----------



## preppie

Antonia said:


> Whoah!!  Love this!!!  And of course I love the lilac one!!



I literally said when I got the nano that the lilac would be amazing in softer style and this really hits the mark!


----------



## jbay

kawaii_2007 said:


> The third bag I bought it couldn’t be closed and opened properly. Sometime, it opened and closed properly, but sometime it took more effort to close and open.
> 
> They asked for a video which I couldn’t upload in the email, I went through the effort of uploading somewhere first to give them a link to view. They said I can return it to them, but I would pay for the shipping myself which I honestly wouldn’t mind. Anyway, the return webpage wasn’t working so back and forth. We eventually realised it has been more than 15 days so I couldn’t return it, and there is nothing they can do for me.



Hi Kawaii, 

You mentioned you are selling your Polene bags on Vestiaire. Is this platform the best option in your opinion to sell handbags in Aus? 
I have a brand new Polene bag to sell (in Aus) and no idea where/how to sell! 

Thanks for your time


----------



## jbay

Iirukka said:


> Could anyone with a Polene 8 (regular size) tell me if an average sized hardcover book fits easily in it
> I can't decide between number 8 and Mansur Gavriel's mini bucket... Two entirely different kind of bags except both are good sized buckets and I want both of them.



I purchased the number 8 bag recently. I haven’t actually used the bag and will be selling it but I think a hard cover book (not an A4 size) would fit in an upright position providing you don’t want the top of the bag really cinched together (it looks better slightly open anyway IMO). But perhaps someone who uses their number 8 will be able to provide you with more info


----------



## the_baglover

Passerine123 said:


> The smaller version does look very appealing. I'm sorry though that it's offered in black but not also in a rich chocolate color. At first I thought the black was a very dark brown and was   but according to the description, it's black. The colors in the Polene photos don't always match the reality -- my navy croc Numero Un is practically black, you can barely see the blue in it, which was a little disappointing.


Interesting. I have bags from polene in gray, burgundy, and cognac brown. They are all true to their colours though. Wonder if it's the croc embossing that darkened the colour.


----------



## Punkey

the_baglover said:


> Interesting. I have bags from polene in gray, burgundy, and cognac brown. They are all true to their colours though. Wonder if it's the croc embossing that darkened the colour.


I have the nano in tangerine and the initial pictures from the website were almost pink. They have changed the pics later on which were more to the real-life colour but a bit washed out. Now they seem to have discontinued this colour. The picture of the zoomed in leather seems to be more accurate than the modeled pictures.


----------



## Punkey

bearygood22 said:


> I have both the numero huit in regular size and the mansur gavriel mini bucket, and I have put them side by side along with an American sized hardback. As you can see, it’s going to be next to impossible to squeeze the book into the polene huit, but a smaller book could fit. This book could fit into the MG mini bucket, but ... in terms of capacity, if you don’t have bulky items, I find that both Bags are similar.


I also have two MG minis and absolutly love them (one is worn out now!). Thinking about getting the huit in mini but cannot really decide which colour. 
How does the huit compare to the MG mini? Do you mind sharing a bit?


----------



## misskittee

Received this cutie today!


----------



## Jereni

misskittee said:


> Received this cutie today!
> View attachment 5107706



!!! I’ve been debating this one for a long time as I’m only interested in the nano in the smooth colors. This looks great! Is the color here true to life?


----------



## misskittee

Jereni said:


> !!! I’ve been debating this one for a long time as I’m only interested in the nano in the smooth colors. This looks great! Is the color here true to life?


Yes I'd say so!


----------



## JenJBS

misskittee said:


> Received this cutie today!
> View attachment 5107706



Congratulations!


----------



## TiTi78

Jereni said:


> !!! I’ve been debating this one for a long time as I’m only interested in the nano in the smooth colors. This looks great! Is the color here true to life?



I have the smooth nano in the cocoa/chocolate brown and it is true to the picture on the site. I love it


----------



## someonelikeyou

Jereni said:


> I just ordered the mini in lilac. That was like the fastest bag decision ever lol.





handbagobession said:


> Me too!  I ordered the black so fast I don't know what hit me.



literally haven't bought a single bag since 2019. i usually think about a bag for MONTHS, if not years before i buy one. i was influenced by y'all in less than an hour! lilac onze on its way...


----------



## Elm1979

It’s my one month anniversary with my Numbers Sept in light taupe. Here’s a little update on how it’s working out:

1.Bag is fantastic for $380. The only wear has been some scuffs on the interior suede lining. I think that would happen with any suede lining…

2.The bag is much easier to open and close than I thought it would be. (The only bag I have ever truly been frustrated with an open and close was my Chanel reissue… I’ve learned I am not a shoulder bag fan, and that turn lock drove me nuts) but I wasn’t sure how easy this one would be to pop in and out of, but it’s totally smooth.

3. It fits a lot. It fits everything I need for a day, plus more. Yesterday I was going to the movies and totally fit a can of soda and more snacks on top of all my regular things and the bag closed no problem.

4. The light taupe has been lovely for spring and summer! I was considering a Celine belt bag in nano or micro. And even though I still think the belt bag is stunning and versatile,  and the 7 is a bit more casual, I am really glad I went with this. It still has the minimal look, but I’m just not sure I’d use the belt bag enough to justify the $2K plus price point. I’ve been going back and forth for months now on purchasing on a YSL Medium Cassandra, or A Celine Belt Bag. But after really trimming my handbag collection down this past year,  I have gotten a little purchase-shy. I don’t want to buy/sell anymore. As a bag lover, I know true “purse peace”,  may never exist- ha ha- but I am really happy Polene exist to fill some spaces in my collection, without costing thousands of dollars. I really want to add a birkin 25 to my collection (someday!) so until I do that, I am trying to not buy anything that will take away from that goal. (I let go of 14 bags over the last two years, and I don’t ever want to have that big of a collection again. I currently have 15 designer bags, along with my 2 Polene pieces)

Would I buy more Polene bags? I would definitely buy more bags from this brand. I am considering another 1 nano in the green, as well as the 11 in brown. If I didn’t already have my coco handle, I would seriously consider getting this bag in black.


----------



## Elm1979

TiTi78 said:


> I wish Polene would expand their bag colours. Would love a Un Nano in the yellow or any other of their bags in yellow, red, and navy


I agree! They used to have the sept in navy, and I totally regret not getting it. Maybe for fall?


----------



## kawaii_2007

Not many Australians recognise Polene, so selling on eBay and Facebook would be difficult. Polene is popular in the US and Europe, so you get more audiences on Vestiaire Collective. Which bag are you trying to sell, because I know a friend who is interested in trying their bag? 



jbay said:


> Hi Kawaii,
> 
> You mentioned you are selling your Polene bags on Vestiaire. Is this platform the best option in your opinion to sell handbags in Aus?
> I have a brand new Polene bag to sell (in Aus) and no idea where/how to sell!
> 
> Thanks for your time


----------



## totally

Delighful said:


> Thanks. Just checked their website. Seems like the new colors are red and yellow for the Numero un and fresh almond for the neuf



I was just lamenting to myself last week that the fresh almond got discontinued....and then they brought it back!!!!    I wish Polène did colours other than fifty shades of brown. MORE COLOURS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## TiTi78

totally said:


> I was just lamenting to myself last week that the fresh almond got discontinued....and then they brought it back!!!!    I wish Polène did colours other than fifty shades of brown. MORE COLOURS PLEASE!!!!



They said they are dropping the Un, Mini, and Nine in some summer colours soon.


----------



## purplehippo

Have y'all seen 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm curious about the dimensions but.. I kind of wish it was also a top handle/shoulder/cross body than just a wallet as a fanny pack type thing... I don't see it on their website?


----------



## bubblee

purplehippo said:


> Have y'all seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108509
> 
> 
> I'm curious about the dimensions but.. I kind of wish it was also a top handle/shoulder/cross body than just a wallet as a fanny pack type thing... I don't see it on their website?


Look under small leather goods


----------



## jbay

kawaii_2007 said:


> Not many Australians recognise Polene, so selling on eBay and Facebook would be difficult. Polene is popular in the US and Europe, so you get more audiences on Vestiaire Collective. Which bag are you trying to sell, because I know a friend who is interested in trying their bag?


Thanks for your reply. I’m selling the Numero Huit in Black. It’s brand new the colour just doesn’t go with my wardrobe unfortunately. 
I’ll check out Vestiaire


----------



## dev9907

lenie said:


> I gave in and just ordered the Le Cabas in taupe. I was debating between cognac and taupe but I have other bags in color similar to cognac.  Will post review when I get the bag.



Hello! Did you ever get this bag? If so how do you like it? I'm debating but am worried it will feel too large (I'm 5'4) and also worried about color transfer with the taupe color. Thanks!


----------



## Jereni

It’s here………


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> It’s here………
> 
> View attachment 5112079



Do we get to see the bag?


----------



## Jereni

Alrighty… it’s here! Gorgeous and crisp and petal-y and smelling suspiciously like a science experiment gone wrong!  




The color is fabulous, as others have already discovered on other bags. A lovely muted pink that leans lilac. And I adore the shape. It arrives with the sides gusseted in as you see in the above pic and here.




The inside is spacious of course, even in this ‘mini’ size. Threw a few things in but could fit a lot more. Tested with a textbook also and it juust fit even with the sides gusseted.




It’s a fun bag because there’s several different ways to wear it. Shoulder straps, hand strap, gusseted, non-gusseted.













I will probably almost always wear it like in the last photo, but the expanded look would be fun if I was carrying it fabulously to an afternoon pool party or something.

Additional review thoughts coming next.


----------



## Jereni

Overall impressions…

I definitely had heart palpitations when I opened up the box and pulled it out. The color is gorgeous, lines are very clean, the construction is great. It is …lined with microfiber? See pic. 




From a usability standpoint it’s great for me. I love a bag with a top handle that also has a strap for throwing over the shoulder in a pinch and this bag has that, and in a unique approach to boot. I suspect the double straps could be annoying for some folks tho. If you are using the long straps and want to tuck the short ones inside… they are gonna get in the way.




I think the bag will be very durable with its pebbled leather. I do wish the leather were a little nicer though. It’s not as soft as my Numero Un Mini. And the handle edges have a very slight ‘roughness’ to them - something my Numero Un Nano does not exhibit. It’s not a deal breaker or anything but it means that the bag does not feel highly luxe ‘in the hand’. This is something I particularly enjoy recently, so it’s a bit of a detractor for me but again may not bother everyone.

As I mentioned in the last post, it arrived with a smell - others have noted similar with other Polene bags. I assume it will go away in time, mostly I find it funny.

Overall, I give it a 9 out of 10, it loses a star for the handles not feeling as nice as they could, combined with the fact that the shorter handles should probably be able to be tucked in the bag flatter against the sides so that you don’t struggle with getting stuff in and out when you want the long handle look only.

But overall a winner! Definitely going to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## lenie

dev9907 said:


> Hello! Did you ever get this bag? If so how do you like it? I'm debating but am worried it will feel too large (I'm 5'4) and also worried about color transfer with the taupe color. Thanks!


Yes, I did get the Le Cabas in taupe. This is a great bag. It’s on the bigger side , even with the sides tucked in. I like bigger bags and having the flexibility of carrying more when needed. I liked this style so much that I also got one in cognac. I’m 5’2.5” and I don’t think it looks too big on. I haven’t had any problems with color transfer,but I do t wear denim too often.


----------



## lenie

Jereni said:


> Overall impressions…
> 
> I definitely had heart palpitations when I opened up the box and pulled it out. The color is gorgeous, lines are very clean, the construction is great. It is …lined with microfiber? See pic.
> 
> View attachment 5112133
> 
> 
> From a usability standpoint it’s great for me. I love a bag with a top handle that also has a strap for throwing over the shoulder in a pinch and this bag has that, and in a unique approach to boot. I suspect the double straps could be annoying for some folks tho. If you are using the long straps and want to tuck the short ones inside… they are gonna get in the way.
> 
> View attachment 5112138
> 
> 
> I think the bag will be very durable with its pebbled leather. I do wish the leather were a little nicer though. It’s not as soft as my Numero Un Mini. And the handle edges have a very slight ‘roughness’ to them - something my Numero Un Nano does not exhibit. It’s not a deal breaker or anything but it means that the bag does not feel highly luxe ‘in the hand’. This is something I particularly enjoy recently, so it’s a bit of a detractor for me but again may not bother everyone.
> 
> As I mentioned in the last post, it arrived with a smell - others have noted similar with other Polene bags. I assume it will go away in time, mostly I find it funny.
> 
> Overall, I give it a 9 out of 10, it loses a star for the handles not feeling as nice as they could, combined with the fact that the shorter handles should probably be able to be tucked in the bag flatter against the sides so that you don’t struggle with getting stuff in and out when you want the long handle look only.
> 
> But overall a winner! Definitely going to wear it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5112144


Thank you for the great pictures and review! I have been looking at this new style and was debating between the two sizes. I think the mini is a great size! What do you think of the color? Do you think it’s neutral enough to go with everything? Too pink or too youngish? The co,or looks like a dusty mauve/ lavender with grey undertones in your pics-would that be an accurate description of the color IRL? Thank you!


----------



## lenie

handbagobession said:


> OMG, fell in love at first sight and just ordered the black!  So excited!


What do you think of the Number twelve? How is the size?


----------



## Jereni

lenie said:


> Thank you for the great pictures and review! I have been looking at this new style and was debating between the two sizes. I think the mini is a great size! What do you think of the color? Do you think it’s neutral enough to go with everything? Too pink or too youngish? The co,or looks like a dusty mauve/ lavender with grey undertones in your pics-would that be an accurate description of the color IRL? Thank you!



I LOVE the color! I don’t know that it’s neutral enough to go with everything, due to the lilac tone. But it will go with a lot.

The first pic I shared is the most true to color. A lot of my pics came out much more muted than it is. I don’t think I would say it has gray undertones.

Here’s another pic in the car this morning. But again, the first pic with the bag held up in front of the mirror is the closest.


----------



## MinaAnais

Thank you for the review! I am hoping that a navy version will soon be issued.



Jereni said:


> Overall impressions…
> 
> I definitely had heart palpitations when I opened up the box and pulled it out. The color is gorgeous, lines are very clean, the construction is great. It is …lined with microfiber? See pic.
> 
> View attachment 5112133
> 
> 
> From a usability standpoint it’s great for me. I love a bag with a top handle that also has a strap for throwing over the shoulder in a pinch and this bag has that, and in a unique approach to boot. I suspect the double straps could be annoying for some folks tho. If you are using the long straps and want to tuck the short ones inside… they are gonna get in the way.
> 
> View attachment 5112138
> 
> 
> I think the bag will be very durable with its pebbled leather. I do wish the leather were a little nicer though. It’s not as soft as my Numero Un Mini. And the handle edges have a very slight ‘roughness’ to them - something my Numero Un Nano does not exhibit. It’s not a deal breaker or anything but it means that the bag does not feel highly luxe ‘in the hand’. This is something I particularly enjoy recently, so it’s a bit of a detractor for me but again may not bother everyone.
> 
> As I mentioned in the last post, it arrived with a smell - others have noted similar with other Polene bags. I assume it will go away in time, mostly I find it funny.
> 
> Overall, I give it a 9 out of 10, it loses a star for the handles not feeling as nice as they could, combined with the fact that the shorter handles should probably be able to be tucked in the bag flatter against the sides so that you don’t struggle with getting stuff in and out when you want the long handle look only.
> 
> But overall a winner! Definitely going to wear it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5112144


----------



## handbagobession

Here’s some mod pics of my new 12 and cabas tote.  I got the smaller 12 because I had such a large tote already.  Love both! I love love love the variations how you can wear the 12.  Might need the larger size too!


----------



## Fancyfree

handbagobession said:


> Here’s some mod pics of my new 12 and cabas tote.  I got the smaller 12 because I had such a large tote already.  Love both! I love love love the variations how you can wear the 12.  Might need the larger size too!


Thank you for brilliant photos !


----------



## southernbelle43

I just ordered the 12 mini.  I had the black one in the cart three times, the taupe one in there once and ended up ordering it in cognac. I am usually not a fan of contrast stitching but on the cognac it is appealing to me. Now for the wait!  I love a good open tote and with Polene I have no doubt that I will receive an excellent quality product!


----------



## handbagobession

At the beach with mocha, and negotiating a house buy/sell.  Wish me luck!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I just ordered the 12 mini.  I had the black one in the cart three times, the taupe one in there once and ended up ordering it in cognac. I am usually not a fan of contrast stitching but on the cognac it is appealing to me. Now for the wait!  I love a good open tote and with Polene I have no doubt that I will receive an excellent quality product!
> 
> View attachment 5115224



So excited for you!  Congratulations!  Like you, I'm not generally a fan of contrast stitching - but there's an exception to every rule.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> So excited for you!  Congratulations!  Like you, I'm not generally a fan of contrast stitching - but there's an exception to every rule.


Thank you dear!  I made a mistake last time I bought a Polene.I bought the 10 hobo and the style did not work for me. This was so disappointing because it is one tres  chic Bag!   I know this style is going to be much better for me.


----------



## Jereni

handbagobession said:


> At the beach with mocha, and negotiating a house buy/sell.  Wish me luck!



Good luck!!!

And please feel free to share more photos of your lovely Moka nano. I keep debating getting this one.


----------



## southernbelle43

handbagobession said:


> At the beach with mocha, and negotiating a house buy/sell.  Wish me luck!


Good luck dear!!!


----------



## Punkey

I really want to get the onze but absolut cannot decide which colour. The lilac is stunning but I am worrying that it won't go with many outfits.
I think the grey one is more versatile but the grey sometimes looks a bit too old-fashioned like a grandma's bag.
Any thoughts? Anyone here with the onze who is happy or disappointed with their colour choice?


----------



## pillow_work

Punkey said:


> I really want to get the onze but absolut cannot decide which colour. The lilac is stunning but I am worrying that it won't go with many outfits.
> I think the grey one is more versatile but the grey sometimes looks a bit too old-fashioned like a grandma's bag.
> Any thoughts? Anyone here with the onze who is happy or disappointed with their colour choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117079
> View attachment 5117080



So I don't have this style yet, but that bag is beautiful, whether it's in grey or lilac!!

I got the grey/taupe in Numero Un Nano and I have a pair of flats from elsewhere in that exact lilac shade.

I found the shoes quite hard to match with my wardrobe (got them at a huge sale, thinking I will be able to match everything with them and wanted to try out that brand first time). Graned, I've never really done lilac before those shoes. Suffice to say, my shoes didn't get worn much.

My nano, on the other hand, because it's more of a 'classic' neutral (like black or white), is now my go-to bag since I got it before spring started. I initially wanted to get some fun color, but opted for the grey/taupe color in case I ever thought of selling the bag. To make the bag a little less of "a grandma's bag", I just wrapped a bright colored patterned silk scarf around the top handle like people do with their Birkins.

I'm certain some people find lilac really easy to match things with though  I hope you'll be satisfied with whichever color you end up choosing!


----------



## Christofle

handbagobession said:


> At the beach with mocha, and negotiating a house buy/sell.  Wish me luck!


Gorgeous bag and view!


----------



## Punkey

pillow_work said:


> So I don't have this style yet, but that bag is beautiful, whether it's in grey or lilac!!
> 
> I got the grey/taupe in Numero Un Nano and I have a pair of flats from elsewhere in that exact lilac shade.
> 
> I found the shoes quite hard to match with my wardrobe (got them at a huge sale, thinking I will be able to match everything with them and wanted to try out that brand first time). Graned, I've never really done lilac before those shoes. Suffice to say, my shoes didn't get worn much.
> 
> My nano, on the other hand, because it's more of a 'classic' neutral (like black or white), is now my go-to bag since I got it before spring started. I initially wanted to get some fun color, but opted for the grey/taupe color in case I ever thought of selling the bag. To make the bag a little less of "a grandma's bag", I just wrapped a bright colored patterned silk scarf around the top handle like people do with their Birkins.
> 
> I'm certain some people find lilac really easy to match things with though  I hope you'll be satisfied with whichever color you end up choosing!


I think you are right. Grey would make so much more sense. I am looking for a small evening bag and I think the grey one would go with everything


----------



## shogomomo

Punkey said:


> I really want to get the onze but absolut cannot decide which colour. The lilac is stunning but I am worrying that it won't go with many outfits.
> I think the grey one is more versatile but the grey sometimes looks a bit too old-fashioned like a grandma's bag.
> Any thoughts? Anyone here with the onze who is happy or disappointed with their colour choice?



I am having a similar debate! I have a grey numero un nano, so getting gray feels repetitive... I love the lilac color, but haven't ever really worn pink so I'm trying to think about how/if I would actually incorporate it... I also initially wanted a chain strap, but don't need another black bag and don't really want white... I'd love to see more pictures of the lilac to help decide! I've been stalking through tagged posts in Instagram but no one is posting it! 

I will say though, I LOVE my gray numero un, and never considered it "old lady" at all. Really I think gray & gold is very trendy right now!


----------



## Punkey

shogomomo said:


> I am having a similar debate! I have a grey numero un nano, so getting gray feels repetitive... I love the lilac color, but haven't ever really worn pink so I'm trying to think about how/if I would actually incorporate it... I also initially wanted a chain strap, but don't need another black bag and don't really want white... I'd love to see more pictures of the lilac to help decide! I've been stalking through tagged posts in Instagram but no one is posting it!
> 
> I will say though, I LOVE my gray numero un, and never considered it "old lady" at all. Really I think gray & gold is very trendy right now!


I am also insta staking polene bags     
I actually do not have a lot of neutral bags - most of my bags are black. I have the nano in tangerine and actually like that it gives a pop of colour when wearing all black or neutrals. So I guess I am getting the grey one 

There are also two new YouTube videos about the onze:


----------



## crlmns

new colors with silver hardware on the website!!!








						N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather - Polène
					

N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather Zipped purse, flat pocket and card holder Silver snap closure 4...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## *NYC Princess*

jbay said:


> I have ordered the shoulder pad for the Un mini. For anyone planning to order the process was super easy and customer service was great. The cost was $45 AUD with no additional fee for shipping.
> 
> I asked customer service if they had any plans to make the regular sized Un in a plain camel colourway rather than the trio and this was their response.... “we are deeply sorry but we cannot confirm when this model will be produced in Camel.
> However, we would be happy to keep you informed of its availability by email.”
> This sounds promising to me as their previous responses on social media have been more along the lines of “we have no plans to make this bag in camel”. What do we think? It is planned but they are unsure of production/release dates????


Where do you order the shoulder pad?


----------



## Punkey

crlmns said:


> new colors with silver hardware on the website!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather - Polène
> 
> 
> N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather Zipped purse, flat pocket and card holder Silver snap closure 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119336




OMG how did you see this? This part of the website seems to be not offically online    
When I click on the other default colours I can no longer see the green or blue. I also checked the original French website version and they do not have those colours online yet.


----------



## crlmns

Punkey said:


> OMG how did you see this? This part of the website seems to be not offically online
> When I click on the other default colours I can no longer see the green or blue. I also checked the original French website version and they do not have those colours online yet.


the colors just came up when I was browsing the site earlier today, but now it's not working here either.  maybe they upload all the new colors before the official release... but I'm really excited about the silver hardware!


----------



## pillow_work

Punkey said:


> OMG how did you see this? This part of the website seems to be not offically online
> When I click on the other default colours I can no longer see the green or blue. I also checked the original French website version and they do not have those colours online yet.



I see the new blue with silver hardware on the US-English website. Maybe they just haven't updated the product page across all language versions.


----------



## bubblee

It seems that the new colours come up under 'new in' category








						N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather - Polène
					

N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather Zipped purse, flat pocket and card holder Silver snap closure 4...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## JenJBS

I find the new   CHLOROPHYLL  color interesting.


----------



## Punkey

bubblee said:


> It seems that the new colours come up under 'new in' category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather - Polène
> 
> 
> N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather Zipped purse, flat pocket and card holder Silver snap closure 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com



Can you please post a direct link to the "new" categories  . I can only see the blue wallet when I click on the link but when I click on "new" it switches to my default country settings.


----------



## bubblee

Punkey said:


> Can you please post a direct link to the "new" categories  . I can only see the blue wallet when I click on the link but when I click on "new" it switches to my default country settings.


Hope this helps. The new colours appear at the bottom. 









						Collections – Polène
					

Dive into the heart of Polène Paris and discover the subtle forms and exquisite craftsmanship of our latest handbag designs.




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## bubblee

*NYC Princess* said:


> Where do you order the shoulder pad?


Just email polene customer service. It's $35 USD including shipping


----------



## bubblee

For those of you who have the onze - have you tried to remove the leather strap and use it with a chain instead? Just wondering whether I could use the chain from my un mini or another one from other bags I have...


----------



## bubblee

bubblee said:


> It seems that the new colours come up under 'new in' category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather - Polène
> 
> 
> N°7 - Crossbody Wallet - Lavender - Textured Leather Zipped purse, flat pocket and card holder Silver snap closure 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


Oops I meant full collection not new in


----------



## Jereni

The new colors on the crossbody wallets are definitely fun and summery. I’d probably consider the Neuf if they did it in that blue lavender color. I like the Neuf, but just don’t need more bags in any of the colors they are offering for it right now.

Also, this is neither here nor there, but good lord I hate most of the Polene model shots. Don’t get me wrong, the photography and lighting are high quality I’m sure, but for the most part it’s a bunch of pouty or angry looking women, with terrible hair, ill-fitting flowy clothing that looks ridiculous and OMG ALWAYS ugly shoes. And often holding the bags like they are presenting it at an auction, nothing like how someone would actually wear a bag. HATE.

End rant. Sorry just had to get that out of my system lol.


----------



## Fancyfree

Jereni said:


> The new colors on the crossbody wallets are definitely fun and summery. I’d probably consider the Neuf if they did it in that blue lavender color. I like the Neuf, but just don’t need more bags in any of the colors they are offering for it right now.
> 
> Also, this is neither here nor there, but good lord I hate most of the Polene model shots. Don’t get me wrong, the photography and lighting are high quality I’m sure, but for the most part it’s a bunch of pouty or angry looking women, with terrible hair, ill-fitting flowy clothing that looks ridiculous and OMG ALWAYS ugly shoes. And often holding the bags like they are presenting it at an auction, nothing like how someone would actually wear a bag. HATE.
> 
> End rant. Sorry just had to get that out of my system lol.


*Please* rant on whenever you feel the urge  
I thought it was just me, that I inexplicably had landed too "over the hills" to appreciate the absolutely weird and style-less mod shots...
You made my day


----------



## holdalls

Jereni said:


> The new colors on the crossbody wallets are definitely fun and summery. I’d probably consider the Neuf if they did it in that blue lavender color. I like the Neuf, but just don’t need more bags in any of the colors they are offering for it right now.
> 
> Also, this is neither here nor there, but good lord I hate most of the Polene model shots. Don’t get me wrong, the photography and lighting are high quality I’m sure, but for the most part it’s a bunch of pouty or angry looking women, with terrible hair, ill-fitting flowy clothing that looks ridiculous and OMG ALWAYS ugly shoes. And often holding the bags like they are presenting it at an auction, nothing like how someone would actually wear a bag. HATE.
> 
> End rant. Sorry just had to get that out of my system lol.



I wish they'd get better photos of the actual bags, particularly the insides! I usually wait for youtube reviews in order to see what's actually going on in the bags


----------



## bubblee

Jereni said:


> The new colors on the crossbody wallets are definitely fun and summery. I’d probably consider the Neuf if they did it in that blue lavender color. I like the Neuf, but just don’t need more bags in any of the colors they are offering for it right now.
> 
> Also, this is neither here nor there, but good lord I hate most of the Polene model shots. Don’t get me wrong, the photography and lighting are high quality I’m sure, but for the most part it’s a bunch of pouty or angry looking women, with terrible hair, ill-fitting flowy clothing that looks ridiculous and OMG ALWAYS ugly shoes. And often holding the bags like they are presenting it at an auction, nothing like how someone would actually wear a bag. HATE.
> 
> End rant. Sorry just had to get that out of my system lol.


My thoughts exactly lol. This is why I wait for real mod shots and review of the bag here


----------



## Jereni

Fancyfree said:


> *Please* rant on whenever you feel the urge
> I thought it was just me, that I inexplicably had landed too "over the hills" to appreciate the absolutely weird and style-less mod shots...
> You made my day



Hahaha glad I’m not alone. I just find it hilarious how hard it can be to envision these bags on myself when the models are wearing all this boxy, crazy layered clothing as if they dug them out of a high end dumpster.

Most of it is terrible.

EXCEPT FOR THIS GIRL. This girl is making want a mustard yellow bag for the first time in my life and there’s just no reason for that. She should be the face of Polene and do every bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> The new colors on the crossbody wallets are definitely fun and summery. I’d probably consider the Neuf if they did it in that blue lavender color. I like the Neuf, but just don’t need more bags in any of the colors they are offering for it right now.
> 
> Also, this is neither here nor there, but good lord I hate most of the Polene model shots. Don’t get me wrong, the photography and lighting are high quality I’m sure, but for the most part it’s a bunch of pouty or angry looking women, with terrible hair, ill-fitting flowy clothing that looks ridiculous and OMG ALWAYS ugly shoes. And often holding the bags like they are presenting it at an auction, nothing like how someone would actually wear a bag. HATE.
> 
> End rant. Sorry just had to get that out of my system lol.



Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way about their model shots.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well rats.  My Polene 12 got stuck in customs and is being sent back to Spain.


----------



## Fancyfree

Jereni said:


> Hahaha glad I’m not alone. I just find it hilarious how hard it can be to envision these bags on myself when the models are wearing all this boxy, crazy layered clothing as if they dug them out of a high end dumpster.
> 
> Most of it is terrible.
> 
> EXCEPT FOR THIS GIRL. This girl is making want a mustard yellow bag for the first time in my life and there’s just no reason for that. She should be the face of Polene and do every bag.
> View attachment 5120588


 So maybe the hopelessly ugly mod shots aren't such a bad thing... Saving us money !
By not being seduced by beautiful photos, we only order based on the bag itself ...


----------



## Jereni

Fancyfree said:


> So maybe the hopelessly ugly mod shots aren't such a bad thing... Saving us money !
> By not being seduced by beautiful photos, we only order based on the bag itself ...



Wise words @Fancyfree, wise words…


----------



## koupa

Jereni said:


> I LOVE the color! I don’t know that it’s neutral enough to go with everything, due to the lilac tone. But it will go with a lot.
> 
> The first pic I shared is the most true to color. A lot of my pics came out much more muted than it is. I don’t think I would say it has gray undertones.
> 
> Here’s another pic in the car this morning. But again, the first pic with the bag held up in front of the mirror is the closest.



Do you know if a laptop would fit in there? I feel like the full sized bag would be massive.


----------



## Jereni

koupa said:


> Do you know if a laptop would fit in there? I feel like the full sized bag would be massive.



I don’t think a laptop would fit in the smaller 12, I tried a textbook and it basically _just_ fit. I’ll try our iPad later.

A laptop might fit in the larger one.


----------



## koupa

Jereni said:


> I don’t think a laptop would fit in the smaller 12, I tried a textbook and it basically _just_ fit. I’ll try our iPad later.
> 
> A laptop might fit in the larger one.



Thanks for the reply. I'm going to try my luck with the larger numero 12. Hopefully it isn't too massive!


----------



## corpuscallosum

Jereni said:


> I don’t think a laptop would fit in the smaller 12, I tried a textbook and it basically _just_ fit. I’ll try our iPad later.
> 
> A laptop might fit in the larger one.


Oooh--I'm considering a mini 12 as a new work tote. I would be very interested to know if the iPad fits! It's the largest thing I carry to work.


----------



## southernbelle43

delete


----------



## Hanna Wilson

I am considering buying Polene's bag after seeing Jereni's post. Lovely ladies, could you please let me know where they are being shipped from? How long does it take?


----------



## southernbelle43

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am considering buying Polene's bag after seeing Jereni's post. Lovely ladies, could you please let me know where they are being shipped from? How long does it take?


The last two I bought came from Spain.  The expected delivery day was one week from the shipping date, but DHL, in my experience, always gets it here a couple of days early. I am in the mid US.  
My recent order got stuck in customs and has been sent back to Spain, argggggg.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

southernbelle43 said:


> The last two I bought came from Spain.  The expected delivery day was one week from the shipping date, but DHL, in my experience, always gets it here a couple of days early. I am in the mid US.
> My recent order got stuck in customs and has been sent back to Spain, argggggg.


Thank you so much for the info @southernbelle43. I don't understand, why would your order be sent back to Spain? It did not happen before with your two previous orders, so why the current one? So what will happen next? Will they reship it or just refund you the money?


----------



## southernbelle43

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you so much for the info @southernbelle43. I don't understand, why would your order be sent back to Spain? It did not happen before with your two previous orders, so why the current one? So what will happen next? Will they reship it or just refund you the money?


The paperwork from Polene was missing something. This happens occasionally. I contacted Polene and they are working on it.  They will either send me that bag or another one. I actually requested that they go ahead and mail me another one, so I won’t have to wait any longer since it was their mistake. This has happened to other people on here, but it is the first time it has happened to me, lol.


----------



## misskittee

I am really interested in adding a numero neuf to my lil collection but want to wear it with the strap. Does anyone have any mod shots of it worn crossbody or shoulder? I did search but didn't find much


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am considering buying Polene's bag after seeing Jereni's post. Lovely ladies, could you please let me know where they are being shipped from? How long does it take?



They ship from Spain with DHL. Mine always arrive a day or two early from the initial estimate. Only 2-3 days shipping.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

southernbelle43 said:


> The paperwork from Polene was missing something. This happens occasionally. I contacted Polene and they are working on it.  They will either send me that bag or another one. I actually requested that they go ahead and mail me another one, so I won’t have to wait any longer since it was their mistake. This has happened to other people on here, but it is the first time it has happened to me, lol.


I am glad you will receive another bag but it is so unfortunate you had to deal with all that mess. I can't believe similar incidents happened in the past. How can Polene be so remiss and not prepare the paperwork properly? I ordered Number One, Trio camel today, hopefully they won't mess up my paperwork. Please let us know how your situation unfolds.


----------



## jill_k

Hi I'm new here. I've been wanting to get Numero Uno Nano in blue (textured leather) but I've seen mixed reviews on the bag here. A few things I'm curious:

1. Without opening the two buttons at the inside, can you still go in and out to take your items? Or do you have to unbutton it?
2. I've seen reviews saying that the leather feels "cheaper" than the usual Polene bags. Any insights on this, i.e. perhaps a comparison with other brands within a similar price range?
3. Can the magnetic closure be opened and closed easily? Or you need to fiddle with it?

Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

jill_k said:


> Hi I'm new here. I've been wanting to get Numero Uno Nano in blue (textured leather) but I've seen mixed reviews on the bag here. A few things I'm curious:
> 
> 1. Without opening the two buttons at the inside, can you still go in and out to take your items? Or do you have to unbutton it?
> 2. I've seen reviews saying that the leather feels "cheaper" than the usual Polene bags. Any insights on this, i.e. perhaps a comparison with other brands within a similar price range?
> 3. Can the magnetic closure be opened and closed easily? Or you need to fiddle with it?
> 
> Thank you!


I ordered the same bag but in a different color yesterday, so I will be able to give you a feedback in about a week or so


----------



## southernbelle43

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am glad you will receive another bag but it is so unfortunate you had to deal with all that mess. I can't believe similar incidents happened in the past. How can Polene be so remiss and not prepare the paperwork properly? I ordered Number One, Trio camel today, hopefully they won't mess up my paperwork. Please let us know how your situation unfolds.


I did not mean that it is just Polene. A Massaccesi bag for another poster on here went back and forth as well. As did a Stephanie Cesaire bag. I think sometimes customs just gets more picky!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

southernbelle43 said:


> I did not mean that it is just Polene. A Massaccesi bag for another poster on here went back and forth as well. As did a Stephanie Cesaire bag. I think sometimes customs just gets more picky!


Oh, I see, so at least it is good to know Polene is not the only one with mishaps. I wonder if it depends on the area, maybe customs is more picky in certain areas (like yours -Midwest) versus the others?


----------



## Fancyfree

jill_k said:


> Hi I'm new here. I've been wanting to get Numero Uno Nano in blue (textured leather) but I've seen mixed reviews on the bag here. A few things I'm curious:
> 
> 1. Without opening the two buttons at the inside, can you still go in and out to take your items? Or do you have to unbutton it?
> 2. I've seen reviews saying that the leather feels "cheaper" than the usual Polene bags. Any insights on this, i.e. perhaps a comparison with other brands within a similar price range?
> 3. Can the magnetic closure be opened and closed easily? Or you need to fiddle with it?
> 
> Thank you!


I do not own a Nano, but I have bags in both leather types. 

I suspect the term "cheaper" may at least partly have referred to the texture pattern. 

Some Polene bags are in a textured pattern I would refer to as "pebbled" 


And some, like many of the Nano bags, have a textured pattern that is more criss-cross:


Previously, they were both described as "Full grain textured calf leather"

You can see the type of leather when you scroll to the bottom of the page of the spesific bag. 

I have not experienced any indication that the criss-cross leather is of inferior quality, but personally I prefer the pebbled,- it feels thicker and softer. I suppose that makes sence, if only this one is "full grain".


----------



## southernbelle43

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh, I see, so at least it is good to know Polene is not the only one with mishaps. I wonder if it depends on the area, maybe customs is more picky in certain areas (like yours -Midwest) versus the others?


Who knows, lol.   It has only happened to me once and I have been buying bags since 2017.  And sometimes it is customs who makes the mistake.  One lady had hers returned supposedly because her address was wrong, but it was correct.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I do not own a Nano, but I have bags in both leather types.
> 
> I suspect the term "cheaper" may at least partly have referred to the texture pattern.
> 
> Some Polene bags are in a textured pattern I would refer to as "pebbled"
> View attachment 5123541
> 
> And some, like many of the Nano bags, have a textured pattern that is more criss-cross:
> View attachment 5123538
> 
> Previously, they were both described as "Full grain textured calf leather"
> 
> You can see the type of leather when you scroll to the bottom of the page of the spesific bag.
> 
> I have not experienced any indication that the criss-cross leather is of inferior quality, but personally I prefer the pebbled,- it feels thicker and softer. I suppose that makes sence, if only this one is "full grain".


I contacted Polene and they assured me that all of the leather they use  is of equal quality from the best sources.


----------



## liliBuo

jill_k said:


> Hi I'm new here. I've been wanting to get Numero Uno Nano in blue (textured leather) but I've seen mixed reviews on the bag here. A few things I'm curious:
> 
> 1. Without opening the two buttons at the inside, can you still go in and out to take your items? Or do you have to unbutton it?
> 2. I've seen reviews saying that the leather feels "cheaper" than the usual Polene bags. Any insights on this, i.e. perhaps a comparison with other brands within a similar price range?
> 3. Can the magnetic closure be opened and closed easily? Or you need to fiddle with it?
> 
> Thank you!


Hey! I have the un nano and
1. I never open the 2 buttons to access my stuff, but I dont carry much so it might be why 
2. I only have one Polène bag so I can't compare but it definitely doesn't feel cheap
3. I dont have any probleme with the magnetic closure


----------



## Jereni

corpuscallosum said:


> Oooh--I'm considering a mini 12 as a new work tote. I would be very interested to know if the iPad fits! It's the largest thing I carry to work.



We are a go for iPad.


----------



## Jereni

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am considering buying Polene's bag after seeing Jereni's post. Lovely ladies, could you please let me know where they are being shipped from? How long does it take?



Mine have always arrived a day or two ahead of schedule also.


----------



## jill_k

Fancyfree said:


> I do not own a Nano, but I have bags in both leather types.
> 
> I suspect the term "cheaper" may at least partly have referred to the texture pattern.
> 
> Some Polene bags are in a textured pattern I would refer to as "pebbled"
> View attachment 5123541
> 
> And some, like many of the Nano bags, have a textured pattern that is more criss-cross:
> View attachment 5123538
> 
> Previously, they were both described as "Full grain textured calf leather"
> 
> You can see the type of leather when you scroll to the bottom of the page of the spesific bag.
> 
> I have not experienced any indication that the criss-cross leather is of inferior quality, but personally I prefer the pebbled,- it feels thicker and softer. I suppose that makes sence, if only this one is "full grain".



Thank you so much for your reply! I have Hermes Calvi in Evercolor and the Full Grain Leather seems a bit like it from picture, I wonder if it will be the same soft/sturdy feels. I'll keep a lookout when choosing the colour


----------



## jill_k

liliBuo said:


> Hey! I have the un nano and
> 1. I never open the 2 buttons to access my stuff, but I dont carry much so it might be why
> 2. I only have one Polène bag so I can't compare but it definitely doesn't feel cheap
> 3. I dont have any probleme with the magnetic closure



Thank you! I'll probably pull the trigger then. I'm in love with the green one and my only worry is about the textured calf leather - the one with the full grain is of other colours that I already have.


----------



## Antonia

#9/Neuf with shoulder strap from my Rebecca Minkoff Love handbag. I just love this bag so much!   I don't care for the thin strap that came with it so I've been using other straps.


----------



## hksnoopy

I pulled the trigger and purchased a Numero Onze in Camel and it arrived the other day.  I love the look and the size, it's beautiful.  However, I noticed some things about the clasp and wondering if others had the same issue?  I've already written them to exchange but now a bit worried that it's common and if I should just return the bag instead.

The issues were 1) the clasp will close but if I move the bag ever so slightly, it'll slide open a bit and doesn't stay completely closed.  2) there were spots all over the metal that I couldn't clean off and what appear to be scratches - which made me think it's very easy to scratch the metal?  I didn't wanna mess with it too much in case it'd ruin it even more.  I've attached a couple pics.


----------



## Antonia

hksnoopy said:


> I pulled the trigger and purchased a Numero Onze in Camel and it arrived the other day.  I love the look and the size, it's beautiful.  However, I noticed some things about the clasp and wondering if others had the same issue?  I've already written them to exchange but now a bit worried that it's common and if I should just return the bag instead.
> 
> The issues were 1) the clasp will close but if I move the bag ever so slightly, it'll slide open a bit and doesn't stay completely closed.  2) there were spots all over the metal that I couldn't clean off and what appear to be scratches - which made me think it's very easy to scratch the metal?  I didn't wanna mess with it too much in case it'd ruin it even more.  I've attached a couple pics.
> 
> View attachment 5124612
> View attachment 5124613
> View attachment 5124614


It looks like the protective plastic is still on the clasp....remove that and see if it looks ok underneath.  The other issue, I'm not sure of.


----------



## hksnoopy

Antonia said:


> It looks like the protective plastic is still on the clasp....remove that and see if it looks ok underneath.  The other issue, I'm not sure of.



Oh my god I'm such an idiot!  I saw the plastic but somehow thought it only covered the side.  That definitely solved that "problem" lol.  I was hoping that maybe it was also the plastic that made the clasp loose as well and not close completely, but unfortunately after taking the plastic off it's still loose....


----------



## Antonia

hksnoopy said:


> Oh my god I'm such an idiot!  I saw the plastic but somehow thought it only covered the side.  That definitely solved that "problem" lol.  I was hoping that maybe it was also the plastic that made the clasp loose as well and not close completely, but unfortunately after taking the plastic off it's still loose....


Glad on the first thing...too bad about the other.  Are you going to send it back?


----------



## hksnoopy

Antonia said:


> Glad on the first thing...too bad about the other.  Are you going to send it back?


 
Thanks for your help!!  Yeah, I think I will at least try to exchange, as it seems to be getting looser.  I'm not sure if that's just the design though but hoping the next one can stay completely closed...


----------



## ahaajmta

I’ve been a lurker on here for a while and you have helped me recently pull the trigger on the Onze in lilac (not my usual choice but still works with a lot of my wardrobe). I’m honestly so I’ve also been eyeing the Numero Un Nano but can’t decide on a colour! Please help!

I’m torn between the Moka, Burgundy (Bordeaux), and Green. I only found 1 photo which was on here of the Moka and was wondering if anyone has photos or can link to reviews as I can’t seem to find anything beyond the website photos. Also is the Burgundy more of a deep almost purple (as on the website), or more red or brown as I’ve seen in other photos?

Finally, do you think scratches would be prominent on the Moka colour with it being a smooth leather?


----------



## vinotastic

Anyone have a polene bag in white?  I have been eyeing them for a long time now and am close to pulling the trigger on N7 in white.  But white is well...white so I'm curious how they hold up.


----------



## shogomomo

ahaajmta said:


> I’ve been a lurker on here for a while and you have helped me recently pull the trigger on the Onze in lilac (not my usual choice but still works with a lot of my wardrobe). I’m honestly so I’ve also been eyeing the Numero Un Nano but can’t decide on a colour! Please help!
> 
> I’m torn between the Moka, Burgundy (Bordeaux), and Green. I only found 1 photo which was on here of the Moka and was wondering if anyone has photos or can link to reviews as I can’t seem to find anything beyond the website photos. Also is the Burgundy more of a deep almost purple (as on the website), or more red or brown as I’ve seen in other photos?
> 
> Finally, do you think scratches would be prominent on the Moka colour with it being a smooth leather?


Ooh I am _this close_ to pulling the trigger on the lilac onze! Does your clasp stay firmly shut? (The poster above mentioned having issues.) How do you like it? What colors do you wear it with? The lilac would also be an unusual choice from my usual bags as well, so I'm hesitating, but I really do like it!

Have you tried going through Polene's tagged photos on Instagram? I use it to try and get a better idea of their colors and sizes. Also looking through #polene  and #poleneparis


----------



## ahaajmta

shogomomo said:


> Ooh I am _this close_ to pulling the trigger on the lilac onze! Does your clasp stay firmly shut? (The poster above mentioned having issues.) How do you like it? What colors do you wear it with? The lilac would also be an unusual choice from my usual bags as well, so I'm hesitating, but I really do like it!
> 
> Have you tried going through Polene's tagged photos on Instagram? I use it to try and get a better idea of their colors and sizes. Also looking through #polene  and #poleneparis



Thanks for this! It helped me decide to go with the green! Just went through with it. I shopped my closet and tried to find dupes and re-discovered a burgundy bag which I hadn’t put to much use, and although I don’t have an exact colour match for the Moka, I have something close enough which is a slightly more grey toned camera bag.

For the Onze, mine closes well and I haven’t had trouble with it even when walking (I’ve only used it a handful of times so far though). I’ve found it goes with all my neutrals (brown/beige/camel/tan, white/cream/ivory, grey/stone/taupe, black); looks nice with different blues esp. powdery light, and navy; as well as tonal blush/pink outfits. I also think I could even transition it to autumn/winter as it looks good against my burgundy/maroon clothing + all the neutrals I wear year round. I also envision it working with forest green items as well but haven’t tried that out yet. The bag is more of a neutral-cool, dusty mid tone pink so really works with a lot I’ve found. It’s also lighter in weight than I anticipated.

If you already have a neutral bag and want some colour this is a nice subdued option, with a really interesting shape (my mum said it looks extra-terrestrial ).

Edit: wanted to add also it would also look really cute with a pale yellow as well. Will probably wear it with a dress or shirt I have in that colour tomorrow.


----------



## Fancyfree

ahaajmta said:


> Thanks for this! It helped me decide to go with the green! Just went through with it. I shopped my closet and tried to find dupes and re-discovered a burgundy bag which I hadn’t put to much use, and although I don’t have an exact colour match for the Moka, I have something close enough which is a slightly more grey toned camera bag.
> 
> For the Onze, mine closes well and I haven’t had trouble with it even when walking (I’ve only used it a handful of times so far though). I’ve found it goes with all my neutrals (brown/beige/camel/tan, white/cream/ivory, grey/stone/taupe, black); looks nice with different blues esp. powdery light, and navy; as well as tonal blush/pink outfits. I also think I could even transition it to autumn/winter as it looks good against my burgundy/maroon clothing + all the neutrals I wear year round. I also envision it working with forest green items as well but haven’t tried that out yet. The bag is more of a neutral-cool, dusty mid tone pink so really works with a lot I’ve found. It’s also lighter in weight than I anticipated.
> 
> If you already have a neutral bag and want some colour this is a nice subdued option, with a really interesting shape (my mum said it looks extra-terrestrial ).
> 
> Edit: wanted to add also it would also look really cute with a pale yellow as well. Will probably wear it with a dress or shirt I have in that colour tomorrow.


I have never seen (and am unable to find pictures of) Onze in green,- please post photos


----------



## ahaajmta

Fancyfree said:


> I have never seen (and am unable to find pictures of) Onze in green,- please post photos



I was referring to my previous post where I bought an onze and was impressed with the quality, and was considering an un nano between 3 colours (Green, Moka, or Burgundy)! My Onze is in Lilac  and my (hopefully) soon to arrive Un Nano will be in Green.

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## jbay

*NYC Princess* said:


> Where do you order the shoulder pad?



I ordered from Polene. Just email customer service with the colour you are after and they arrange and invoice for you to pay


----------



## Kelly Zhang

Hey there! 

I was hoping to get some help from you all in deciding which colour of the Numero Un Nano to get! I am VERY indecisive and have been thinking about this for months. I just want to buy the bag at this point, but I still can't decide! 

I'm debating between the taupe and the trio camel. I'm hoping for the purse to be something super versatile and can be used all year round (especially with fall/winter outfits!), as I'd like it to be my one day-to-day purse I can throw on at any time. The trio camel is just so pretty, but I'm concerned about the wear that the smooth leather top flap will eventually show and the fact that there are three tones going on (I'm not super knowledgeable on this, but do you all think the three tones would be too much? and would it be difficult to pair with different outfits?). On the other hand, I love the taupe as well since it's a bit more simple, which is what I initially had in mind, but it just doesn't exactly catch the eye like the signature trio camel does! Furthermore, I guess I could also always get another purse in the future that is taupe, but not in that classic Polène trio of camel colours. I have a warmer skin tone as well, if that helps! 

Which colour would you all go for? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Hello ladies!
I‘d like to join you! I already have the Polene No. Un Mini in black grained leather and since I bought it, I’m in love with Polene and the quality you get for the price. However this is about two years since I’ve bought that one. I got myself several luxury bags from LV, Gucci, bottega veneta, some Chanel pieces, but the simple and the effortless design of Polene has brought me back to the brand. After having a hard time to decide which bag I want, I settled for the No. Dix in smooth black leather as I find it modern and feminine at the same time. Would have loooved to go with the Cabas, but it’s waaay too big for me. But if they release this one in a smaller version, I’ll be the first to buy it .
I'm so looking forward to my No. Dix and am so excited!!


----------



## Fancyfree

Kelly Zhang said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was hoping to get some help from you all in deciding which colour of the Numero Un Nano to get! I am VERY indecisive and have been thinking about this for months. I just want to buy the bag at this point, but I still can't decide!
> 
> I'm debating between the taupe and the trio camel. I'm hoping for the purse to be something super versatile and can be used all year round (especially with fall/winter outfits!), as I'd like it to be my one day-to-day purse I can throw on at any time. The trio camel is just so pretty, but I'm concerned about the wear that the smooth leather top flap will eventually show and the fact that there are three tones going on (I'm not super knowledgeable on this, but do you all think the three tones would be too much? and would it be difficult to pair with different outfits?). On the other hand, I love the taupe as well since it's a bit more simple, which is what I initially had in mind, but it just doesn't exactly catch the eye like the signature trio camel does! Furthermore, I guess I could also always get another purse in the future that is taupe, but not in that classic Polène trio of camel colours. I have a warmer skin tone as well, if that helps!
> 
> Which colour would you all go for? Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5126861
> View attachment 5126862


I agree , - Trio's smooth leather _will _show wear if used as your "all year round, throw on, everyday purse". The textured leathers are more suitable for this use.

If uncertain about Taupe , maybe consider Tan, Nude or Cognac? Warm neutrals.
(_My_ neutrals are Black and Burgundy )


----------



## Missnicita

Hi.
You guys have really convinced me on how awesome the brand is, I am interested in the un and un nano, onze and le cabas. Could those with the onze and le cabas let me know how the wear and tear is? I am really curious.


----------



## ahaajmta

Missnicita said:


> Hi.
> You guys have really convinced me on how awesome the brand is, I am interested in the un and un nano, onze and le cabas. Could those with the onze and le cabas let me know how the wear and tear is? I am really curious.


The onze is too new to know what the wear and tear will be like, but I can imagine the bottom would be the first to show signs if you since it’s quite pliable and doesn’t have feet like the Un.


----------



## Emma1420

Missnicita said:


> Hi.
> You guys have really convinced me on how awesome the brand is, I am interested in the un and un nano, onze and le cabas. Could those with the onze and le cabas let me know how the wear and tear is? I am really curious.


I have the onze and uno.  I haven’t used the uno enough to comment on wear and tear, as I find it heavy.  The onze is great, but, I ended up having to send my back to polene for repair because the stitching came apart on the magnetic closure.


----------



## Jereni

Kelly Zhang said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was hoping to get some help from you all in deciding which colour of the Numero Un Nano to get! I am VERY indecisive and have been thinking about this for months. I just want to buy the bag at this point, but I still can't decide!
> 
> I'm debating between the taupe and the trio camel. I'm hoping for the purse to be something super versatile and can be used all year round (especially with fall/winter outfits!), as I'd like it to be my one day-to-day purse I can throw on at any time. The trio camel is just so pretty, but I'm concerned about the wear that the smooth leather top flap will eventually show and the fact that there are three tones going on (I'm not super knowledgeable on this, but do you all think the three tones would be too much? and would it be difficult to pair with different outfits?). On the other hand, I love the taupe as well since it's a bit more simple, which is what I initially had in mind, but it just doesn't exactly catch the eye like the signature trio camel does! Furthermore, I guess I could also always get another purse in the future that is taupe, but not in that classic Polène trio of camel colours. I have a warmer skin tone as well, if that helps!
> 
> Which colour would you all go for? Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5126861
> View attachment 5126862



I always _think_ I want two toned bags, but usually I find that I feel like I can only wear them with the colors on the bag and then it feels limiting. Like the bag is the statement and the rest of the outfit has to be VERY simple.

So, I wouldn’t probably go for the tri color for that reason. That said, at least it’s all neutrals so it prob wouldn’t have the same limiting factors I’m describing above.

I also love Polene’s taupe, and would probably buy one of their bags in that color if I didn’t have a bunch of taupe bags already. But you should get the one that makes your heart sing!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kelly Zhang said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was hoping to get some help from you all in deciding which colour of the Numero Un Nano to get! I am VERY indecisive and have been thinking about this for months. I just want to buy the bag at this point, but I still can't decide!
> 
> I'm debating between the taupe and the trio camel. I'm hoping for the purse to be something super versatile and can be used all year round (especially with fall/winter outfits!), as I'd like it to be my one day-to-day purse I can throw on at any time. The trio camel is just so pretty, but I'm concerned about the wear that the smooth leather top flap will eventually show and the fact that there are three tones going on (I'm not super knowledgeable on this, but do you all think the three tones would be too much? and would it be difficult to pair with different outfits?). On the other hand, I love the taupe as well since it's a bit more simple, which is what I initially had in mind, but it just doesn't exactly catch the eye like the signature trio camel does! Furthermore, I guess I could also always get another purse in the future that is taupe, but not in that classic Polène trio of camel colours. I have a warmer skin tone as well, if that helps!
> 
> Which colour would you all go for? Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5126861
> View attachment 5126862


Personally I think the tri- color is uniquely beautiful..that  would be my choice. All bags will show wear over time. I would rather have one that is really special and wears out a little quicker than a more common one that lasts longer. I grow tired of them anyway after some years.


----------



## JenJBS

Kelly Zhang said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I was hoping to get some help from you all in deciding which colour of the Numero Un Nano to get! I am VERY indecisive and have been thinking about this for months. I just want to buy the bag at this point, but I still can't decide!
> 
> I'm debating between the taupe and the trio camel. I'm hoping for the purse to be something super versatile and can be used all year round (especially with fall/winter outfits!), as I'd like it to be my one day-to-day purse I can throw on at any time. The trio camel is just so pretty, but I'm concerned about the wear that the smooth leather top flap will eventually show and the fact that there are three tones going on (I'm not super knowledgeable on this, but do you all think the three tones would be too much? and would it be difficult to pair with different outfits?). On the other hand, I love the taupe as well since it's a bit more simple, which is what I initially had in mind, but it just doesn't exactly catch the eye like the signature trio camel does! Furthermore, I guess I could also always get another purse in the future that is taupe, but not in that classic Polène trio of camel colours. I have a warmer skin tone as well, if that helps!
> 
> Which colour would you all go for? Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5126861
> View attachment 5126862



Trio Camel. The trio makes it more interesting, and I think it would go better with a warm skin tone.


----------



## Kelly Zhang

Thank you so much @JenJBS @southernbelle43 @Jereni @Fancyfree for all of your help and opinions! I'll definitely take into consideration all the advice you all have provided me with!


----------



## jill_k

Hi everyone! I'm here to give an update re my purchase of Numero Un Nano in green! It came today and it's sooo sooo sooo beautiful!!!

Leather: The one in green came in textured leather only. It doesn't feel as soft as I'd like it to be, but also I'm being unfair here as I'm comparing it to Hermes Evercolor. Compared to MK saffiano, this is definitely a better quality.

Craftmanship: better than Kate Spade/Coach IMO. If I have to be really picky, I'd say the edges are slightly rough (where the stitchings are), but usually these get better with age and use.

Space: much more than I expected. On the fourth picture are my usual day to day - no issue accessing with both buttons closed.

Length: I'm 5 feet (152cm) and it sits nicely on my hip as a crossbody. Somehow doesn't look as good carried on shoulder, and if I carry it by the top handle, the long strap may touch the floor so I'll opt for crossbody for this.

One very minor cons: so the magnetic clasp has this rather sharp edge that protrudes from the flap side. I was impatient and opened the blue plastic cover almost immediately, and the protruding part scratched the clasp that's on the body of the bag (the gold magnetic thing). I wrote to Polene to ask if there's anything they can do about this, but even if they don't, I'm not fussed - no one can see it anyway if the bag is closed.

Overall for the price tag, the quality, and the functionality, this will be my one favourite bag that I will NEVER sell. Love love this so much!


----------



## cherrylollipops

Y'all!! Found the ultimate VLOG of the Polene store! I have yet to see someone vlog the different bags while at the store. SO MUCH EYE CANDY! AND it is recent too! (uploaded 6/28/21). Enjoy!


----------



## soilatte

I love their bag as well, I would love a medium size in pink


----------



## Punkey

My Onze arrived in taupe   
I love the colour! I was a bit worried that the grey would give it a granny look but that's not the case at all. So happy I went for a neutral colour this time 
I have not really tried it out yet so I can't give a lot of feedback but I was a bit surprised how small the onze is. It is as big as the nano. I thought it would be a bit bigger though. I am only planning on using it as a going out bag anyway so the size is actually perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

cherrylollipops said:


> Y'all!! Found the ultimate VLOG of the Polene store! I have yet to see someone vlog the different bags while at the store. SO MUCH EYE CANDY! AND it is recent too! (uploaded 6/28/21). Enjoy!



Thanks for posting. The quality of the video is outstanding. I was able to see exactly what the cognac color looks like up close. Now if my darn bag would get out of customs and come on to me, I would be a happy camper!!


----------



## volieren

Just received my Numero Neuf in Camel and am over the moon! To fund it, I sold my Numero Un in Trio Vert Crocodile because I found the Un a bit too large and cumbersome for needs and my 5'4" frame. I also wanted something that could be more easily worn as a crossbody; the Un's top handle tends to get in the way of comfortable wear.

When I saw the Neuf, I immediately fell in love with its beautiful "dumpling" shape. It still has plenty of space for daily items, but isn't quite as large and stiff as the Un. The grained leather is soft, squishy, and gorgeous, and smells wonderful. I think it'll be perfect for all seasons, and will go with so many outfits. You do have to navigate around the handle on the top, but it's easy to get around. Couldn't be happier with my purchase!










With different lighting in the car plus some friends: Chanel o-case and Louis Vuitton Cle Key Pouch


----------



## misskittee

volieren said:


> Just received my Numero Neuf in Camel and am over the moon! To fund it, I sold my Numero Un in Trio Vert Crocodile because I found the Un a bit too large and cumbersome for needs and my 5'4" frame. I also wanted something that could be more easily worn as a crossbody; the Un's top handle tends to get in the way of comfortable wear.
> 
> When I saw the Neuf, I immediately fell in love with its beautiful "dumpling" shape. It still has plenty of space for daily items, but isn't quite as large and stiff as the Un. The grained leather is soft, squishy, and gorgeous, and smells wonderful. I think it'll be perfect for all seasons, and will go with so many outfits. You do have to navigate around the handle on the top, but it's easy to get around. Couldn't be happier with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5129665
> 
> View attachment 5129666
> 
> View attachment 5129670
> View attachment 5129671
> View attachment 5129669
> 
> View attachment 5129667
> 
> (With different lighting in the car.)


Looks beautiful, enjoy!! I'm hoping my neuf in cognac comes this week!!


----------



## volieren

misskittee said:


> Looks beautiful, enjoy!! I'm hoping my neuf in cognac comes this week!!


Ooh, I was sorely tempted by the cognac as well - it looks gorgeous! So excited for you - hope to see some photos!


----------



## JenJBS

volieren said:


> Just received my Numero Neuf in Camel and am over the moon! To fund it, I sold my Numero Un in Trio Vert Crocodile because I found the Un a bit too large and cumbersome for needs and my 5'4" frame. I also wanted something that could be more easily worn as a crossbody; the Un's top handle tends to get in the way of comfortable wear.
> 
> When I saw the Neuf, I immediately fell in love with its beautiful "dumpling" shape. It still has plenty of space for daily items, but isn't quite as large and stiff as the Un. The grained leather is soft, squishy, and gorgeous, and smells wonderful. I think it'll be perfect for all seasons, and will go with so many outfits. You do have to navigate around the handle on the top, but it's easy to get around. Couldn't be happier with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5129665
> 
> View attachment 5129666
> 
> View attachment 5129670
> View attachment 5129671
> View attachment 5129669
> 
> View attachment 5129667
> View attachment 5129698
> 
> (With different lighting in the car and some friends - Chanel o-case and Louis Vuitton Cle Key Pouch )



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## ahaajmta

volieren said:


> Just received my Numero Neuf in Camel and am over the moon! To fund it, I sold my Numero Un in Trio Vert Crocodile because I found the Un a bit too large and cumbersome for needs and my 5'4" frame. I also wanted something that could be more easily worn as a crossbody; the Un's top handle tends to get in the way of comfortable wear.
> 
> When I saw the Neuf, I immediately fell in love with its beautiful "dumpling" shape. It still has plenty of space for daily items, but isn't quite as large and stiff as the Un. The grained leather is soft, squishy, and gorgeous, and smells wonderful. I think it'll be perfect for all seasons, and will go with so many outfits. You do have to navigate around the handle on the top, but it's easy to get around. Couldn't be happier with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5129665
> 
> View attachment 5129666
> 
> View attachment 5129670
> View attachment 5129671
> View attachment 5129669
> 
> View attachment 5129667
> View attachment 5129698
> 
> (With different lighting in the car and some friends - Chanel o-case and Louis Vuitton Cle Key Pouch )


It looks stunning! As someone who’s 5’2” I’m always intimidated by larger bags but it suits you so well you have me tempted! The Camel is such a beautiful neutral.


----------



## jill_k

A very quick update re my scratched golden snap - Polene offered free one to one exchange/repair and it's a free return with DHL. Not sure how long it's going to take for the new bag to come but I'm impressed by their customer service!


----------



## ale.corona

Hi I just order my first Polene bag yesterday. I would like to know how long it takes to ship? the time between when you place the order and the shipping email/confirmation? I live in the USA and I'm very excited with this purchase


----------



## volieren

ale.corona said:


> Hi I just order my firs Polene bag yesterday. I would like to know how long it takes to ship? the time between when you place the order and the shipping email/confirmation? I live in the USA and I'm very excited with this purchase


Hi! I ordered mine last Tuesday and I received the DHL tracking number the next morning Wednesday. It arrived this past Monday, so it took about 6 days including the weekend  Hope that helps! Congratulations on your new beauty!!


----------



## ale.corona

volieren said:


> Hi! I ordered mine last Tuesday and I received the DHL tracking number the next morning Wednesday. It arrived this past Monday, so it took about 6 days including the weekend  Hope that helps! Congratulations on your new beauty!!


That's fast!, I was thinking more like a week since it will be ship from overseas, Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

ale.corona said:


> That's fast!, I was thinking more like a week since it will be ship from overseas, Thanks!



With DHL I usually get mine in 3-4 business days.


----------



## southernbelle43

Unless the darn thing gets stuck in customs. It has been nearly four weeks and I am still trying to locate it. DHL says it was delivered, NOT.  Polene keeps apologizing but never updates me on what they are doing. I finally requested a refund because I am tired of working on this. Argggg.


----------



## Christofle

southernbelle43 said:


> Unless the darn thing gets stuck in customs. It has been nearly four weeks and I am still trying to locate it. DHL says it was delivered, NOT.  Polene keeps apologizing but never updates me on what they are doing. I finally requested a refund because I am tired of working on this. Argggg.


That’s so sad and unfortunate… really sorry that this happened to you because they have such lovely bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Christofle said:


> That’s so sad and unfortunate… really sorry that this happened to you because they have such lovely bags.


Thank you dear.


----------



## pillow_work

I ordered the Numero Un in Trio Blue as a gift. It's scheduled to be delivered early next week to my place, so I can take out the receipt before surprising my friend with it.

I vaguely read that the suede part pills quickly.

Wondering if anyone got tips on how to slow down the pilling? Any advice is also appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ahaajmta

Ok folks, I’m quite upset. I just received my green Polène Numéro Un Nano and it’s basically unusable.  

The edges of the strap are so sharp and spiky that they snag on my clothing and scratch uncomfortably against my skin. This edge issue is also found around the flap but at least that one I can live with since it isn’t something I’d be in contact with constantly. I’ve attached a photo to hopefully demonstrate what I’m talking about.

I’ve sent them an email about it although with the customs fees I had to pay and the potential return shipping fees I’m so disappointed since it looks so cute.

Apologies in advance for the state of my nails (salons have been shut and I play a couple of instruments so have to keep them super short).


----------



## ahaajmta

ahaajmta said:


> Ok folks, I’m quite upset. I just received my green Polène Numéro Un Nano and it’s basically unusable.
> 
> The edges of the strap are so sharp and spiky that they snag on my clothing and scratch uncomfortably against my skin. This edge issue is also found around the flap but at least that one I can live with since it isn’t something I’d be in contact with constantly. I’ve attached a photo to hopefully demonstrate what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’ve sent them an email about it although with the customs fees I had to pay and the potential return shipping fees I’m so disappointed since it looks so cute.
> 
> Apologies in advance for the state of my nails (salons have been shut and I play a couple of instruments so have to keep them super short).



Update: they replied with a really random response about the dye? I didn’t even say anything about the dye? And saying there’s no manufacturing error so I should ship it back at my expense. Not pleased.

Update 2: I had to ask for a replacement strap which they deigned to agree to send. According to them their email about dye answered my concerns. And they stated that sharp serrated edges on the leather at the edges were normal. I have had bags from Oroton, Leo et Violette, Cuyana, Madewell, etc all using textured leather that never had these properties. Also have smooth and mock croc from a variety of other brands which did not have such unfinished sharp edges.

Frankly, I don’t know if I’m going to shop from them again even though I had the Moka ready to go in my cart. I’m so disappointed as I love my Numéro Onze and was impressed with the design and quality, and saw the positive experiences other people got from their CS team.


----------



## southernbelle43

In fairness to Polene and to acknowledge that I have been impatient lately, they apologized again and finally explained what happened.  My bag somehow was labelled as alcohol and customs returned it to Polene, lol. They offered a reshipment or a new order. I opted for the new order since this bag has been around the world and back.  Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## southernbelle43

ahaajmta said:


> Update: they replied with a really random response about the dye? I didn’t even say anything about the dye? And saying there’s no manufacturing error so I should ship it back at my expense. Not pleased.
> 
> Update 2: I had to ask for a replacement strap which they deigned to agree to send. According to them their email about dye answered my concerns. And they stated that sharp serrated edges on the leather at the edges were normal. I have had bags from Oroton, Leo et Violette, Cuyana, Madewell, etc all using textured leather that never had these properties. Also have smooth and mock croc from a variety of other brands which did not have such unfinished sharp edges.
> 
> Frankly, I don’t know if I’m going to shop from them again even though I had the Moka ready to go in my cart. I’m so disappointed as I love my Numéro Onze and was impressed with the design and quality, and saw the positive experiences other people got from their CS team.


I am sorry that happened to you. Thankfully you will get a new strap and will be able to enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## ahaajmta

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry that happened to you. Thankfully you will get a new strap and will be able to enjoy your lovely bag.



Thank you! Just needed to vent my disappointment. Also just wanted to let people know just in case although I hope everyone gets beautiful bags without any issues. It’s just that it’s left a bit of a bad taste in my mouth, honestly, and if I do buy from them, it would have to be in person at a boutique, or if they ever decide to sell on a third party website with a better CS/return policy. Which would mean very infrequently as it would require crossing international borders.


----------



## elisabettaverde

@Jereni @Fancyfree
You guys nailed it about their advertisements!!! Why are their clothes billowing, with the ugly shoes on sand-washed, wind-torn hills?  Show me sleek, sophisticated European city shots, with slinky, stylish women posing artfully in front of old world facades.
On another note, I’m excited for you ladies who just picked up that new Cabas tote. 
I’ll need strength for the next 8 months I just booked a trip to London and Paris for next spring!! and I plan to visit Polene’s boutique and hopefully pick up something. 
So I need to close my eyes to handbags until then.


----------



## southernbelle43

elisabettaverde said:


> @Jereni @Fancyfree
> You guys nailed it about their advertisements!!! Why are their clothes billowing, with the ugly shoes on sand-washed, wind-torn hills?  Show me sleek, sophisticated European city shots, with slinky, stylish women posing artfully in front of old world facades.
> On another note, I’m excited for you ladies who just picked up that new Cabas tote.
> I’ll need strength for the next 8 months I just booked a trip to London and Paris for next spring!! and I plan to visit Polene’s boutique and hopefully pick up something.
> So I need to close my eyes to handbags until then.


Now that a new one is coming I am getting excited again about my Cabas mini tote.


----------



## kikihearts

Hi lovelies!!! If you have the Un Mini, does the chain slide off of your shoulder or does it stay put? Thank you!!!


----------



## misskittee

This cognac beauty arrived today! Poor lighting because it's rainy and dark out so I'll take better photos later but it's so pretty! I feel like I'll really use it in fall,  just feels like a cold weather bag, but gonna give it a whirl tomorrow just to get a feel for it. 

Bonus Toast in the background


----------



## JenJBS

misskittee said:


> This cognac beauty arrived today! Poor lighting because it's rainy and dark out so I'll take better photos later but it's so pretty! I feel like I'll really use it in fall,  just feels like a cold weather bag, but gonna give it a whirl tomorrow just to get a feel for it.
> 
> Bonus Toast in the background
> View attachment 5131456



Congratulations!


----------



## Jereni

misskittee said:


> This cognac beauty arrived today! Poor lighting because it's rainy and dark out so I'll take better photos later but it's so pretty! I feel like I'll really use it in fall,  just feels like a cold weather bag, but gonna give it a whirl tomorrow just to get a feel for it.
> 
> Bonus Toast in the background
> View attachment 5131456



Very pretty! The bag too


----------



## southernbelle43

elisabettaverde said:


> @Jereni @Fancyfree
> You guys nailed it about their advertisements!!! Why are their clothes billowing, with the ugly shoes on sand-washed, wind-torn hills?  Show me sleek, sophisticated European city shots, with slinky, stylish women posing artfully in front of old world facades.
> On another note, I’m excited for you ladies who just picked up that new Cabas tote.
> I’ll need strength for the next 8 months I just booked a trip to London and Paris for next spring!! and I plan to visit Polene’s boutique and hopefully pick up something.
> So I need to close my eyes to handbags until then.


LOL I have never even looked at the clothes or the models.  My eyes lock on the bag and that is it, lol


----------



## bearygood22

lovely bag, congrats! is the bag heavy? i heard some reviewers say it is not a light bag...



misskittee said:


> This cognac beauty arrived today! Poor lighting because it's rainy and dark out so I'll take better photos later but it's so pretty! I feel like I'll really use it in fall,  just feels like a cold weather bag, but gonna give it a whirl tomorrow just to get a feel for it.
> 
> Bonus Toast in the background
> View attachment 5131456


----------



## misskittee

bearygood22 said:


> lovely bag, congrats! is the bag heavy? i heard some reviewers say it is not a light bag...


I don't find it heavy at all. It's not a super light bag but I wouldn't call it heavy by any means!


----------



## holycooooow

Is the numero Huit mini in taupe the same as grey? Or is grey just not available? And does anyone have pic comparisons of taupe/grey vs nude? Thank you!


----------



## jill_k

ahaajmta said:


> Ok folks, I’m quite upset. I just received my green Polène Numéro Un Nano and it’s basically unusable.
> 
> The edges of the strap are so sharp and spiky that they snag on my clothing and scratch uncomfortably against my skin. This edge issue is also found around the flap but at least that one I can live with since it isn’t something I’d be in contact with constantly. I’ve attached a photo to hopefully demonstrate what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’ve sent them an email about it although with the customs fees I had to pay and the potential return shipping fees I’m so disappointed since it looks so cute.
> 
> Apologies in advance for the state of my nails (salons have been shut and I play a couple of instruments so have to keep them super short).


I'm sorry you had this issue  I had an issue with this exact same bag but with the snap button (they are all scratched) and they gave me a free return via DHL. Just returned mine earlier today and hopefully they will send a new one ASAP. Yours SHOULD be free as well since it's a manufacturing error. All the best!


----------



## Zwolf

Hello everyone I want to order numero ten, but I can't decide between 2 colours, cognac and camel. When I saw cognac on Polene page it looks like brick colour. Does anyone have recomendation. Thank you!


----------



## bubblee

Hi everyone,
Seems like there are new colours in for the numero un including a trio blush and chalk?


----------



## bubblee

Zwolf said:


> Hello everyone I want to order numero ten, but I can't decide between 2 colours, cognac and camel. When I saw cognac on Polene page it looks like brick colour. Does anyone have recomendation. Thank you!


Both colors are beautiful however the camel is in textured leather whereas the cognac is in smooth leather so you may want to take that into consideration. That being said I have the ten in camel and I love it. Good luck deciding!


----------



## ahaajmta

jill_k said:


> I'm sorry you had this issue  I had an issue with this exact same bag but with the snap button (they are all scratched) and they gave me a free return via DHL. Just returned mine earlier today and hopefully they will send a new one ASAP. Yours SHOULD be free as well since it's a manufacturing error. All the best!



Glad you had a good experience which is what makes me so confused since everyone else on here seems to not have had an issue when dealing with them. They refused to admit it’s a manufacturing error and were so adamant it was fine! They kept also saying their nonsensical email about dye explained everything which it didn’t. They sent out a new strap after I had to ask them for one (doesn’t change the condition of the edge of the flap, but sunken costs at this point). They’ve lost a customer in me, and I wouldn’t recommend them to friends and family either after this experience.


----------



## Zwolf

bubblee said:


> Both colors are beautiful however the camel is in textured leather whereas the cognac is in smooth leather so you may want to take that into consideration. That being said I have the ten in camel and I love it. Good luck deciding!


Thank you I think I will go for camel too


----------



## southernbelle43

Zwolf said:


> Hello everyone I want to order numero ten, but I can't decide between 2 colours, cognac and camel. When I saw cognac on Polene page it looks like brick colour. Does anyone have recomendation. Thank you!


 I had a hard time deciding between the two, but chose cognac. It is just so vivid and lush.  It made the camel look a little blah to me.  But you cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

southernbelle43 said:


> In fairness to Polene and to acknowledge that I have been impatient lately, they apologized again and finally explained what happened.  My bag somehow was labelled as alcohol and customs returned it to Polene, lol. They offered a reshipment or a new order. I opted for the new order since this bag has been around the world and back.  Hopefully it will come soon.


How unfortunate  what a crazy mistake with labeling. Hopefully Polene will ship your new bag soon and you will receive it shortly. Good luck


----------



## southernbelle43

Hanna Wilson said:


> How unfortunate  what a crazy mistake with labeling. Hopefully Polene will ship your new bag soon and you will receive it shortly. Good luck


They actually shipped it today and it supposedly will be here Wednesday!


----------



## Zwolf

southernbelle43 said:


> I had a hard time deciding between the two, but chose cognac. It is just so vivid and lush.  It made the camel look a little blah to me.  But you cannot go wrong with either.


Could you send me a picture on a day light? It would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## Hanna Wilson

southernbelle43 said:


> They actually shipped it today and it supposedly will be here Wednesday!


Wonderful! Hopefully you will actually receive it on Wednesday. No more delays.


----------



## southernbelle43

Zwolf said:


> Could you send me a picture on a day light? It would be helpful. Thank you


When it arrives I will post one.


----------



## Antonia

Love the new Number 1 in Trio Blush!!!


----------



## Antonia

close up of the interior:


----------



## lyxxx035

They finally released the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini in the Caramel and Cognac colors (without the suede flap or the one with the lighter colored smooth leather flap)! Super excited they did this as I prefer the full grained calfskin (pebbled) over the textured grained calfskin on the Numero Un Nano and some of their other bags (more of a Saffiano like leather). I just put in my order for the Numero Un Mini in Caramel after some back and forth on Caramel vs. Cognac and will share pics once it arrived. I also emailed them to see if I can add on the leather strap for the chain on this order as well as one for my Numero Un Mini in Burgundy that I have at home. My thought is to use the Caramel in spring/summer and Burgundy in Fall/Winter which edged out Caramel over Cognac.









						Number One Mini Bag - Monochrome Caramel - Polène
					

Edition - Caramel Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One Mini" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## jbay

lyxxx035 said:


> They finally released the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini in the Caramel and Cognac colors (without the suede flap or the one with the lighter colored smooth leather flap)! Super excited they did this as I prefer the full grained calfskin (pebbled) over the textured grained calfskin on the Numero Un Nano and some of their other bags (more of a Saffiano like leather). I just put in my order for the Numero Un Mini in Caramel after some back and forth on Caramel vs. Cognac and will share pics once it arrived. I also emailed them to see if I can add on the leather strap for the chain on this order as well as one for my Numero Un Mini in Burgundy that I have at home. My thought is to use the Caramel in spring/summer and Burgundy in Fall/Winter which edged out Caramel over Cognac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number One Mini Bag - Monochrome Caramel - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Caramel Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One Mini" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com



I’d love to see photos when it arrives. The caramel colour looks lush. I’ve been holding out for them to release a camel version (not the camel trio with the lighter flap)- I think the camel in that colour way is a bit lighter than the caramel, perhaps a bit more tan looking??


----------



## lyxxx035

jbay said:


> I’d love to see photos when it arrives. The caramel colour looks lush. I’ve been holding out for them to release a camel version (not the camel trio with the lighter flap)- I think the camel in that colour way is a bit lighter than the caramel, perhaps a bit more tan looking??


Yes, will do! Honestly I assumed this Caramel was the same as the Camel leather used on the Numero Un and Mini Trio, Huit, Neuf and Cabas. Basically any of the other bags that had the same pebbled full grain calfskin (not textured like the Nano, Sept, Dix or Douze). I only noticed it was called a different name after I ordered! I agree though looking now it seems a shade darker than the Camel, maybe? Although I haven’t always relied on their photos or names 100%. Case in point, I purchased the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey and when it arrived it didn’t look like the photos they posted (see link below). Mine was more warm toned, taupe and beige compared to the their photos which was a cool toned grey. I reached out and they confirmed that while both were called grey, the color on the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini were different as was the matching cardholder I bought in their store. I can see now they’re offering other bags in Taupe which looks exactly like my Numero Un, so somewhere along the way the color changed but they didn’t update their photos/name perhaps?






						Polène handbags
					

I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and  classy.  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! :yahoo: Enjoy! :yahoo:




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Regardless I did ask them on Instagram and we’ll see if they respond, hoping it arrives this week and will share photos!


----------



## Jereni

Antonia said:


> Love the new Number 1 in Trio Blush!!!
> View attachment 5132794



That is REALLY pretty. I hope they release the blush in other styles. With my luck, they won’t, but a Neuf or an Onze in this would be lovely.


----------



## chandra920

Does anyone have an organizer in their cabas?  

I was looking for a less expensive tote for travel.  I’ve ordered a zippered one from Cuyana, which I normally like, but I wasn’t impressed with the quality of the hardware.  I’m thinking the le Cabas might be the answer.


----------



## ahaajmta

ahaajmta said:


> Update: they replied with a really random response about the dye? I didn’t even say anything about the dye? And saying there’s no manufacturing error so I should ship it back at my expense. Not pleased.
> 
> Update 2: I had to ask for a replacement strap which they deigned to agree to send. According to them their email about dye answered my concerns. And they stated that sharp serrated edges on the leather at the edges were normal. I have had bags from Oroton, Leo et Violette, Cuyana, Madewell, etc all using textured leather that never had these properties. Also have smooth and mock croc from a variety of other brands which did not have such unfinished sharp edges.
> 
> Frankly, I don’t know if I’m going to shop from them again even though I had the Moka ready to go in my cart. I’m so disappointed as I love my Numéro Onze and was impressed with the design and quality, and saw the positive experiences other people got from their CS team.


Update 3: Received the new strap and the quality difference is night and day. Wish they had provided a free return as the finish on the rest of the bag still is sharp and spiky (so not happy that I paid over the equivalent of $350 including shipping and customs for a bag I'm not 100% happy with), but at least I can use it without the strap catching on my clothes or rubbing and stabbing my skin. I also asked family members to feel the difference to see it and they agree and say the difference is obvious.

Honestly, it further confirms to me that I won't be further buying from them for the time being and wouldn't recommend them anymore as they obviously either have QC issues they refuse to address, or are trying to sell horrible quality bags and pass them off as perfectly fine (if their standard of quality is the bag I received with the original strap, then that's honestly pathetic) and not believing their customers. I'm glad I'm in the minority as it seems on this forum, but not an experience I would ever wish to repeat for myself or risk others getting into.


----------



## Passerine123

ahaajmta said:


> Update 3: Received the new strap and the quality difference is night and day. Wish they had provided a free return as the finish on the rest of the bag still is sharp and spiky (so not happy that I paid over the equivalent of $350 including shipping and customs for a bag I'm not 100% happy with), but at least I can use it without the strap catching on my clothes or rubbing and stabbing my skin. I also asked family members to feel the difference to see it and they agree and say the difference is obvious.
> 
> Honestly, it further confirms to me that I won't be further buying from them for the time being and wouldn't recommend them anymore as they obviously either have QC issues they refuse to address, or are trying to sell horrible quality bags and pass them off as perfectly fine (if their standard of quality is the bag I received with the original strap, then that's honestly pathetic) and not believing their customers. I'm glad I'm in the minority as it seems on this forum, but not an experience I would ever wish to repeat for myself or risk others getting into.



Thank you for sharing your experience. In your shoes, I would hesitate about re-ordering from them as well. I have four Polene bags and they are all great quality -- but the blue croc bag Numero Un I bought online turned out to be virtually black and not nearly as blue as it appeared in the photos. While I am happy with my quality of my bags (two Numero Un, one Numero Six and one Numero Deux) and the SLGs I bought from them, I prefer to make my purchases in their store where I can look at the bag in person. I agree with you that their online customer service needs improving.


----------



## southernbelle43

I finally have the bag. It is really cute.  Polene does not have the best photos and the cognac looked somewhat orange on the site, but is not at all. I almost did not get this color because of their color being so off.  When cinched it does not hold much to be as big as it is. The big pleats on the sides take up a lot of room. Nevertheless it is perfect for me. And it is surprisingly lightweight. I like the inside suede lining as well. The little pouch that comes with it serves the same purpose as a zippered pocket.  So far I am very pleased with it!
Here are photos, one inside and one outside and the inside view.  










                                                            Quote                                                         Reply


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

lyxxx035 said:


> They finally released the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini in the Caramel and Cognac colors (without the suede flap or the one with the lighter colored smooth leather flap)! Super excited they did this as I prefer the full grained calfskin (pebbled) over the textured grained calfskin on the Numero Un Nano and some of their other bags (more of a Saffiano like leather). I just put in my order for the Numero Un Mini in Caramel after some back and forth on Caramel vs. Cognac and will share pics once it arrived. I also emailed them to see if I can add on the leather strap for the chain on this order as well as one for my Numero Un Mini in Burgundy that I have at home. My thought is to use the Caramel in spring/summer and Burgundy in Fall/Winter which edged out Caramel over Cognac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number One Mini Bag - Monochrome Caramel - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Caramel Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One Mini" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


Can you do mod shots with your caramel mini? I’m thinking of getting, still undecided.


----------



## jbay

lyxxx035 said:


> Yes, will do! Honestly I assumed this Caramel was the same as the Camel leather used on the Numero Un and Mini Trio, Huit, Neuf and Cabas. Basically any of the other bags that had the same pebbled full grain calfskin (not textured like the Nano, Sept, Dix or Douze). I only noticed it was called a different name after I ordered! I agree though looking now it seems a shade darker than the Camel, maybe? Although I haven’t always relied on their photos or names 100%. Case in point, I purchased the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey and when it arrived it didn’t look like the photos they posted (see link below). Mine was more warm toned, taupe and beige compared to the their photos which was a cool toned grey. I reached out and they confirmed that while both were called grey, the color on the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini were different as was the matching cardholder I bought in their store. I can see now they’re offering other bags in Taupe which looks exactly like my Numero Un, so somewhere along the way the color changed but they didn’t update their photos/name perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polène handbags
> 
> 
> I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and  classy.  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! :yahoo: Enjoy! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless I did ask them on Instagram and we’ll see if they respond, hoping it arrives this week and will share photos!



At first glance I thought the camel and caramel were the same too. Regardless, the caramel looks to be a beautiful and very versatile colour. 

I have a Un mini in grey which I purchased at the end of 2019 and it is definitely a warmer taupe colour (that I love). I understand there would be differences in colours between batches of the dyed leather but in your case it was definitely more than that.  

Do you own a Un nano by any chance? How do you find the full sized Un compared to the mini? Is it a lot heavier/bulkier?


----------



## lyxxx035

jbay said:


> At first glance I thought the camel and caramel were the same too. Regardless, the caramel looks to be a beautiful and very versatile colour.
> 
> I have a Un mini in grey which I purchased at the end of 2019 and it is definitely a warmer taupe colour (that I love). I understand there would be differences in colours between batches of the dyed leather but in your case it was definitely more than that.
> 
> Do you own a Un nano by any chance? How do you find the full sized Un compared to the mini? Is it a lot heavier/bulkier?


I don’t actually own the Nano as I’m not a fan of the textured leather (compared to the pebbled on the full sized Un and Mini). But I do own two full sized Un and one Mini (with this Caramel Mini on the way). I actually think the Numero Un is a good size! Definitely as a day bag and may get heavy but I don’t carry much aside from wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone, hand sanitizer. And I like the crossbody strap so I’ll either wear it on the shoulder, crossbody or hand held. I’d say the size was smaller than I actually expected it to be at first. The Mini I like to use at night or during the summer when I want to be more hands free. I’m happy with both sizes, I think the Nano would be too comparable in size to the Mini for me.


----------



## Jereni

southernbelle43 said:


> I finally have the bag. It is really cute.  Polene does not have the best photos and the cognac looked somewhat orange on the site, but is not at all. I almost did not get this color because of their color being so off.  When cinched it does not hold much to be as big as it is. The big pleats on the sides take up a lot of room. Nevertheless it is perfect for me. And it is surprisingly lightweight. I like the inside suede lining as well. The little pouch that comes with it serves the same purpose as a zippered pocket.  So far I am very pleased with it!
> Here are photos, one inside and one outside and the inside view.
> View attachment 5134765
> View attachment 5134766
> View attachment 5134767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote                                                         Reply



Yay I’m so glad it got there finally! Color looks gorgeous in your photos! Are you finding it comfortable?

I’ve been using mine a ton and I like it even more than I did when it first arrived.


----------



## southernbelle43

Jereni said:


> Yay I’m so glad it got there finally! Color looks gorgeous in your photos! Are you finding it comfortable?
> 
> I’ve been using mine a ton and I like it even more than I did when it first arrived.


Yes extremely comfortable. The straps are thin but it is so lightweight they work fine.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

southernbelle43 said:


> I finally have the bag. It is really cute.  Polene does not have the best photos and the cognac looked somewhat orange on the site, but is not at all. I almost did not get this color because of their color being so off.  When cinched it does not hold much to be as big as it is. The big pleats on the sides take up a lot of room. Nevertheless it is perfect for me. And it is surprisingly lightweight. I like the inside suede lining as well. The little pouch that comes with it serves the same purpose as a zippered pocket.  So far I am very pleased with it!
> Here are photos, one inside and one outside and the inside view.
> View attachment 5134765
> View attachment 5134766
> View attachment 5134767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote                                                         Reply


I am glad you finally received your bag. It is beautiful, I love the color. All these problems, it was such a headache for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Jereni said:


> Yay I’m so glad it got there finally! Color looks gorgeous in your photos! Are you finding it comfortable?
> 
> I’ve been using mine a ton and I like it even more than I did when it first arrived.


I agree with you. I love this little bag. It is a basic tote, my favorite style, but the design makes it so chic!!!  And with the way the inside is shaped when cinched your wallet, pouches, phone, etc., line up and are so easy to access. It is a winner.


----------



## lyxxx035

lyxxx035 said:


> Yes, will do! Honestly I assumed this Caramel was the same as the Camel leather used on the Numero Un and Mini Trio, Huit, Neuf and Cabas. Basically any of the other bags that had the same pebbled full grain calfskin (not textured like the Nano, Sept, Dix or Douze). I only noticed it was called a different name after I ordered! I agree though looking now it seems a shade darker than the Camel, maybe? Although I haven’t always relied on their photos or names 100%. Case in point, I purchased the Numero Un in Monochrome Grey and when it arrived it didn’t look like the photos they posted (see link below). Mine was more warm toned, taupe and beige compared to the their photos which was a cool toned grey. I reached out and they confirmed that while both were called grey, the color on the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini were different as was the matching cardholder I bought in their store. I can see now they’re offering other bags in Taupe which looks exactly like my Numero Un, so somewhere along the way the color changed but they didn’t update their photos/name perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polène handbags
> 
> 
> I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and  classy.  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! :yahoo: Enjoy! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless I did ask them on Instagram and we’ll see if they respond, hoping it arrives this week and will share photos!



FYI they responded back to me on IG and confirmed that Caramel and Camel are different colors and Caramel is darker. So sounds like from lightest to darkest it’s Camel, Caramel, then Cognac.


----------



## Jereni

southernbelle43 said:


> And with the way the inside is shaped when cinched your wallet, pouches, phone, etc., line up and are so easy to access. It is a winner.
> View attachment 5135385



Agreed - that was something I didn’t realize when I unboxed it but the first day I wore it I noticed how the design somehow makes it really easy to reach in and locate what you need without even having to look.

I’d buy another one if they offered it in more colors but I’m sort of overloaded on neutral bags right now.


----------



## lealea244

My numero douze is here! I’m so in love! This is my first Polene purchase and I’m so glad I got this in the larger size. For some reason I thought it was going to be larger but it’s the perfect size

.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Putting the Senreve Midi Maestra next to it for size comparison and some extra pictures for colour reference. It looks so grey on the site but it’s much lighter in person.


----------



## JenJBS

lealea244 said:


> My numero douze is here! I’m so in love! This is my first Polene purchase and I’m so glad I got this in the larger size. For some reason I thought it was going to be larger but it’s the perfect size
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135974
> View attachment 5135975
> View attachment 5135976
> View attachment 5135977
> 
> 
> Putting the Senreve Midi Maestra next to it for size comparison and some extra pictures for colour reference. It looks so grey on the site but it’s much lighter in person.



Congratulations on your first Polene!     Beautiful!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Here is my Numéro Dix   .
Wore it for the last couple of days and I’m obsessed with it!  It looks so effortlessly modern and chic and elevates every casual outfit . The smooth leather is beautiful and soft. I think I have to get the Neuf now as well as I fell in love with Polène‘s style again .


----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

pillow_work said:


> I ordered the Numero Un in Trio Blue as a gift. It's scheduled to be delivered early next week to my place, so I can take out the receipt before surprising my friend with it.
> 
> I vaguely read that the suede part pills quickly.
> 
> Wondering if anyone got tips on how to slow down the pilling? Any advice is also appreciated! Thanks!



My trio green did pill quickly on the suede part. No idea how to slow it down. I did clean and fluff it and it looked better.


----------



## misskittee

Need some advice! So I absolutely love my numero neuf in cognac but am drooling over the same in black but am hesitant to own 2 of the same bags even in different colors (even though I have multiples of other styles lol). What do you guys think? I really can't decide!


----------



## lyxxx035

misskittee said:


> Need some advice! So I absolutely love my numero neuf in cognac but am drooling over the same in black but am hesitant to own 2 of the same bags even in different colors (even though I have multiples of other styles lol). What do you guys think? I really can't decide!


Get what you love! I have two Numero Un and soon to be two Numero Un Minis .


----------



## MaggieAnn

misskittee said:


> Need some advice! So I absolutely love my numero neuf in cognac but am drooling over the same in black but am hesitant to own 2 of the same bags even in different colors (even though I have multiples of other styles lol). What do you guys think? I really can't decide!


Just ordered the Neuf in camel   . I‘d say it depends on how often your wear it. If you don’t intend to wear your cognac in winter but still want to use it very often, I say go for the black one. No matter how you decide, the Neuf is a gorgeous bag and you can’t do anything wrong if you have it in two colors. I know I’m an enabler.


----------



## misskittee

Ugh I'm gonna do it! I need more of that squishy goodness


----------



## Antonia

misskittee said:


> Ugh I'm gonna do it! I need more of that squishy goodness


Go for it!  I love that bag too and want it in more colors!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

misskittee said:


> Need some advice! So I absolutely love my numero neuf in cognac but am drooling over the same in black but am hesitant to own 2 of the same bags even in different colors (even though I have multiples of other styles lol). What do you guys think? I really can't decide!


As you own a Neuf and know you love this model, ordering a second one is, in my opinion, an excellent and well founded choice.


----------



## Ava_13579

ahaajmta said:


> Glad you had a good experience which is what makes me so confused since everyone else on here seems to not have had an issue when dealing with them. They refused to admit it’s a manufacturing error and were so adamant it was fine! They kept also saying their nonsensical email about dye explained everything which it didn’t. They sent out a new strap after I had to ask them for one (doesn’t change the condition of the edge of the flap, but sunken costs at this point). They’ve lost a customer in me, and I wouldn’t recommend them to friends and family either after this experience.



I'm sorry to hear this.

Do you have a picture of the flap? I'm wondering what it looks like. I wouldn't wear a bag with that strap issue.

I was considering a Polene bag but this makes me not want to get one. I would expect them to cover shipping and duties for a defective bag.


----------



## lyxxx035

Minimalist_Chic said:


> Can you do mod shots with your caramel mini? I’m thinking of getting, still undecided.





lyxxx035 said:


> FYI they responded back to me on IG and confirmed that Caramel and Camel are different colors and Caramel is darker. So sounds like from lightest to darkest it’s Camel, Caramel, then Cognac.



My Numero Un in the new Caramel color arrived! I'd say first impression is the color is surprisingly a tiny bit lighter than I expected it to be. I still love it but was expecting it to be a bit more brown tone like actual caramel as opposed to a hint of tan/orange tone like butterscotch if that makes sense? These photos are taken in natural light, no filters. I also included a photo of my Polene family (2 Numero Un, 2 Numero Un Mini, Numero Deux, wallet, 2 card holders, large pouch and small pouch)! One minor thing to note is they changed the metal piece button closure from a shiny gold to a polished gold. Makes no difference really but something to be aware of if you own an older Numero Un Mini (my burgundy one is from 2019). Oh and I think someone asked for mod shots but I'm currently 8 months pregnant so I don't think my photos would be accurate or helpful for most people!


----------



## Ava_13579

lyxxx035 said:


> My Numero Un in the new Caramel color arrived! I'd say first impression is the color is surprisingly a tiny bit lighter than I expected it to be. I still love it but was expecting it to be a bit more brown tone like actual caramel as opposed to a hint of tan/orange tone like butterscotch if that makes sense? These photos are taken in natural light, no filters. I also included a photo of my Polene family (2 Numero Un, 2 Numero Un Mini, Numero Deux, wallet, 2 card holders, large pouch and small pouch)! One minor thing to note is they changed the metal piece closure from a shiny gold to a polished gold. Makes no difference really but something to be aware of if you own an older Numero Un Mini (my burgundy one is from 2019). Oh and I think someone asked for mod shots but I'm currently 8 months pregnant so I don't think my photos would be accurate or helpful for most people!



Beautiful collection.

On the bottom shelf, on the left side, what color is that, monochrome gray?


----------



## lyxxx035

Ava_13579 said:


> Beautiful collection.
> 
> On the bottom shelf, on the left side, what color is that, monochrome gray?


Yes, it is the Numero Un Monochrome Grey! In real life though it’s more like a greige and warm toned rather than the cooler tone they show in their photos online. I’d say it’s more like the Taupe on the Numero Neuf.

ETA: Everything I've bought from them except for the two pouches and small grey cardholder was online (the items referenced above I purchased in Paris at their boutique) and I haven't had any issues with quality or shipping. I know a small number of others in this thread did but I've always had a lovely experience. I'd say the only thing is sometimes the color of the bag in real life shows differently than in their pictures but I've been happy so far!


----------



## ahaajmta

Ava_13579 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the flap? I'm wondering what it looks like. I wouldn't wear a bag with that strap issue.
> 
> I was considering a Polene bag but this makes me not want to get one. I would expect them to cover shipping and duties for a defective bag.


I’m attaching some photos. One is a really sharp point which may have been a dye/paint issue or just roughly cut edge of leather. And the rest are very sharp frayed edges (it’s not the threads but the edges of the leather which are sharp and sticking upwards).

My sister asked me to get her one (she doesn’t shop online for herself and asks me to do it for her), and I did order one in taupe despite my recommendation against it, we’ll see if the same issue occurs. Her money her choice, I guess. Still wouldn’t get any others for myself or buy any as gifts unless I was in store to inspect the bag for myself or they improve their CS and returns policy. Sorry if some were out of focus but with at least some you can see what I’m talking about. It’s less bothersome on the flap but still not something I would want or expect in a bag at this price range 

I think I will stick with buying from Mirta when I want a unique bag (highly recommend, excellent and responsive CS with handmade bags from Italy and free shipping and returns when the item is over €150: didn’t pay any customs either).


----------



## jbay

lyxxx035 said:


> FYI they responded back to me on IG and confirmed that Caramel and Camel are different colors and Caramel is darker. So sounds like from lightest to darkest it’s Camel, Caramel, then Cognac.


Thank you so much for letting me know


----------



## jbay

lyxxx035 said:


> My Numero Un in the new Caramel color arrived! I'd say first impression is the color is surprisingly a tiny bit lighter than I expected it to be. I still love it but was expecting it to be a bit more brown tone like actual caramel as opposed to a hint of tan/orange tone like butterscotch if that makes sense? These photos are taken in natural light, no filters. I also included a photo of my Polene family (2 Numero Un, 2 Numero Un Mini, Numero Deux, wallet, 2 card holders, large pouch and small pouch)! One minor thing to note is they changed the metal piece button closure from a shiny gold to a polished gold. Makes no difference really but something to be aware of if you own an older Numero Un Mini (my burgundy one is from 2019). Oh and I think someone asked for mod shots but I'm currently 8 months pregnant so I don't think my photos would be accurate or helpful for most people!
> 
> View attachment 5137878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137885


Amazing! I understand what you mean about the undertone of the bag being more orange than expected. It’s still a lovely colour though.


----------



## Ava_13579

chandra920 said:


> Does anyone have an organizer in their cabas?
> 
> I was looking for a less expensive tote for travel.  I’ve ordered a zippered one from Cuyana, which I normally like, but I wasn’t impressed with the quality of the hardware.  I’m thinking the le Cabas might be the answer.



What did you not like about the Cuyana hardware?

Did you keep and use the Cuyana bag?

Considering so curious what you thought!


----------



## Ava_13579

lealea244 said:


> My numero douze is here! I’m so in love! This is my first Polene purchase and I’m so glad I got this in the larger size. For some reason I thought it was going to be larger but it’s the perfect size
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135974
> View attachment 5135975
> View attachment 5135976
> View attachment 5135977
> 
> 
> Putting the Senreve Midi Maestra next to it for size comparison and some extra pictures for colour reference. It looks so grey on the site but it’s much lighter in person.



Is this the chalk color?


----------



## Ava_13579

lyxxx035 said:


> Yes, it is the Numero Un Monochrome Grey! In real life though it’s more like a greige and warm toned rather than the cooler tone they show in their photos online. I’d say it’s more like the Taupe on the Numero Neuf.
> 
> ETA: Everything I've bought from them except for the two pouches and small grey cardholder was online (the items referenced above I purchased in Paris at their boutique) and I haven't had any issues with quality or shipping. I know a small number of others in this thread did but I've always had a lovely experience. I'd say the only thing is sometimes the color of the bag in real life shows differently than in their pictures but I've been happy so far!



Thank you!!

What would you say is the undertone of the bag? Some grey-ish bags have a pink or yellow (or blue) undertone so wondering what you think.

Btw if you have any more pictures of the gray bag handy I'd love to see them. Your photo makes me want to get it.


----------



## Ava_13579

holycooooow said:


> Is the numero Huit mini in taupe the same as grey? Or is grey just not available? And does anyone have pic comparisons of taupe/grey vs nude? Thank you!



I've been wondering the exact same thing.

If anyone has this info and/or pictures, that would be amazing!


----------



## lyxxx035

Ava_13579 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> What would you say is the undertone of the bag? Some grey-ish bags have a pink or yellow (or blue) undertone so wondering what you think.
> 
> Btw if you have any more pictures of the gray bag handy I'd love to see them. Your photo makes me want to get it.


Below is my post from last year when I got the grey bag and includes more photos! Hmm honestly I’m not sure how to classify the undertone of it. I would say the only true “grey” I’ve seen Polene do is in the Numero Un Mini and I’d say that one definitely has cool, icy blue, slate undertones. The Numero Un that I have in Monochrome Grey is warm, leans light beige and I’d actually call it Light Taupe instead of Grey. If you follow Hermès, it actually reminds me of their Gris Asphalte. Hope that helps!






						Polène handbags
					

I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and  classy.  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! :yahoo: Enjoy! :yahoo:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ava_13579

lyxxx035 said:


> Below is my post from last year when I got the grey bag and includes more photos! Hmm honestly I’m not sure how to classify the undertone of it. I would say the only true “grey” I’ve seen Polene do is in the Numero Un Mini and I’d say that one definitely has cool, icy blue, slate undertones. The Numero Un that I have in Monochrome Grey is warm, leans light beige and I’d actually call it Light Taupe instead of Grey. If you follow Hermès, it actually reminds me of their Gris Asphalte. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polène handbags
> 
> 
> I just received my Polene Numero Un Mini and I’m in love. This red is so perfect and pretty. This is probably the most uniquely shaped bag that I now own. My free gift was the card case. Very simple and  classy.  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! :yahoo: Enjoy! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you SO much! =)

Would you say in person the color is more like how it looks on the picture where it's on the shelf, or how it looks in your pictures from last year? 

(Hope I'm not bothering you! I'm very curious!)


----------



## berrystronk

Punkey said:


> My Onze arrived in taupe
> I love the colour! I was a bit worried that the grey would give it a granny look but that's not the case at all. So happy I went for a neutral colour this time
> I have not really tried it out yet so I can't give a lot of feedback but I was a bit surprised how small the onze is. It is as big as the nano. I thought it would be a bit bigger though. I am only planning on using it as a going out bag anyway so the size is actually perfect.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129092
> View attachment 5129084


Ohhh please give feed back when you've tried it out. I bought the Numero Dix and let me tell you, it doesn't fit all my essentials. I carry my phone, card holder, keyS, and 2 pretty flat make up pouches and the shape just wont allow the 2nd make up pouch to fit comfortably ("comfortably" defined as not playing tetris with what's in the bag). I am thinking it is the overall shape of the Dix that does not allow room and part of me regret buying it.


----------



## lyxxx035

Ava_13579 said:


> Thank you SO much! =)
> 
> Would you say in person the color is more like how it looks on the picture where it's on the shelf, or how it looks in your pictures from last year?
> 
> (Hope I'm not bothering you! I'm very curious!)


No worries at all! Obviously I like Polene quite a bit so I love talking about their bags! True color looks closer to my photos from last year as that was in direct sunlight. The photo on the shelf was in the late afternoon so all the bags appear a smidge darker cause of shadows.


----------



## Ava_13579

ahaajmta said:


> I’m attaching some photos. One is a really sharp point which may have been a dye/paint issue or just roughly cut edge of leather. And the rest are very sharp frayed edges (it’s not the threads but the edges of the leather which are sharp and sticking upwards).
> 
> My sister asked me to get her one (she doesn’t shop online for herself and asks me to do it for her), and I did order one in taupe despite my recommendation against it, we’ll see if the same issue occurs. Her money her choice, I guess. Still wouldn’t get any others for myself or buy any as gifts unless I was in store to inspect the bag for myself or they improve their CS and returns policy. Sorry if some were out of focus but with at least some you can see what I’m talking about. It’s less bothersome on the flap but still not something I would want or expect in a bag at this price range
> 
> I think I will stick with buying from Mirta when I want a unique bag (highly recommend, excellent and responsive CS with handmade bags from Italy and free shipping and returns when the item is over €150: didn’t pay any customs either).
> 
> View attachment 5137937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137942


Strange. I've never seen this on any bag before. I don't think it would be noticable in person when you wear it. I wouldn't like this either.

If you remember, would love to hear an update when your sister receives hers.

I've come across Mirta online but haven't yet seen reviews or posts about them, thanks for the recommendation.  Regarding customs, mind if I ask what country?


----------



## ahaajmta

Ava_13579 said:


> Strange. I've never seen this on any bag before. I don't think it would be noticable in person when you wear it. I wouldn't like this either.
> 
> If you remember, would love to hear an update when your sister receives hers.
> 
> I've come across Mirta online but haven't yet seen reviews or posts about them, thanks for the recommendation.  Regarding customs, mind if I ask what country?


l’ll send you a DM.


----------



## crlmns

lyxxx035 said:


> My Numero Un in the new Caramel color arrived! I'd say first impression is the color is surprisingly a tiny bit lighter than I expected it to be. I still love it but was expecting it to be a bit more brown tone like actual caramel as opposed to a hint of tan/orange tone like butterscotch if that makes sense? These photos are taken in natural light, no filters. I also included a photo of my Polene family (2 Numero Un, 2 Numero Un Mini, Numero Deux, wallet, 2 card holders, large pouch and small pouch)! One minor thing to note is they changed the metal piece button closure from a shiny gold to a polished gold. Makes no difference really but something to be aware of if you own an older Numero Un Mini (my burgundy one is from 2019). Oh and I think someone asked for mod shots but I'm currently 8 months pregnant so I don't think my photos would be accurate or helpful for most people!
> 
> View attachment 5137878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137885


Beautiful collection! I love the number one line! And good to know about the polished gold, I think it will may help to prevent scratches.. 

Whats your thoughts about the card holders? Does it worth buying in your opinion? I'm considering getting one..


----------



## MaggieAnn

lyxxx035 said:


> My Numero Un in the new Caramel color arrived! I'd say first impression is the color is surprisingly a tiny bit lighter than I expected it to be. I still love it but was expecting it to be a bit more brown tone like actual caramel as opposed to a hint of tan/orange tone like butterscotch if that makes sense? These photos are taken in natural light, no filters. I also included a photo of my Polene family (2 Numero Un, 2 Numero Un Mini, Numero Deux, wallet, 2 card holders, large pouch and small pouch)! One minor thing to note is they changed the metal piece button closure from a shiny gold to a polished gold. Makes no difference really but something to be aware of if you own an older Numero Un Mini (my burgundy one is from 2019). Oh and I think someone asked for mod shots but I'm currently 8 months pregnant so I don't think my photos would be accurate or helpful for most people!
> 
> View attachment 5137878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137885


Love your collection!!     Especially the number deux! So bad Polène does not produce it anymore…


----------



## MaggieAnn

berrystronk said:


> Ohhh please give feed back when you've tried it out. I bought the Numero Dix and let me tell you, it doesn't fit all my essentials. I carry my phone, card holder, keyS, and 2 pretty flat make up pouches and the shape just wont allow the 2nd make up pouch to fit comfortably ("comfortably" defined as not playing tetris with what's in the bag). I am thinking it is the overall shape of the Dix that does not allow room and part of me regret buying it.


Yes, I noticed that too on my Dix. I can carry my phone, my Chanel small wallet, my Louis Vuitton key pouch and some tissue papers and that’s pretty it. Love it nevertheless   . The shape is so unique. I find it nicer than any other saddle bag. Reminds me somehow of the Dior saddle bag.


----------



## Jereni

MaggieAnn said:


> Yes, I noticed that too on my Dix. I can carry my phone, my Chanel small wallet, my Louis Vuitton key pouch and some tissue papers and that’s pretty it. Love it nevertheless   . The shape is so unique. I find it nicer than any other saddle bag. Reminds me somehow of the Dior saddle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5138229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138230



Its too bad it doesn’t hold a little more but glad you are still enjoying it!

I have a few bags like this, where I more or less adjust what I carry due to the bag size. Coach Willis 18 comes to mind. DARLING, but it doesn’t hold much.


----------



## lyxxx035

crlmns said:


> Beautiful collection! I love the number one line! And good to know about the polished gold, I think it will may help to prevent scratches..
> 
> Whats your thoughts about the card holders? Does it worth buying in your opinion? I'm considering getting one..



I like the card holders! They're made of the same material as the bag and I've been happy so far. I do use my YSL cardholder more so I can't speak to the wear and tear of the card holders (and to be honest I got them primarily to match the bags haha). I do use the small burgundy pouch quite a bit and that has held up nicely, even the portion on it that is suede. 



MaggieAnn said:


> Love your collection!!     Especially the number deux! So bad Polène does not produce it anymore…



I LOVE the Numero Deux! I don't understand why they don't produce it anymore, it's so great being able to wear it crossbody and then change the straps to be a shoulder bag. I brought it with to Paris last year and it was the best travel bag, secure and slim but held everything I needed. It reminds me of a more affordable version of the Celine Trio, and I actually like it better because of the larger pouch sections, flap that secures everything and convertible straps. I'd buy another one immediately if Polene ever decides to release it again.


----------



## shogomomo

kikihearts said:


> Hi lovelies!!! If you have the Un Mini, does the chain slide off of your shoulder or does it stay put? Thank you!!!


I know you asked this over a week ago, but I didn't see replies. I primarily wear mine crossbody so slipping isn't an issue, but while it is on my shoulder I don't really have any issues with the chain either! The chain is flat, not rounded, so it sits pretty well on your shoulder!


----------



## MaggieAnn

lyxxx035 said:


> I like the card holders! They're made of the same material as the bag and I've been happy so far. I do use my YSL cardholder more so I can't speak to the wear and tear of the card holders (and to be honest I got them primarily to match the bags haha). I do use the small burgundy pouch quite a bit and that has held up nicely, even the portion on it that is suede.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Numero Deux! I don't understand why they don't produce it anymore, it's so great being able to wear it crossbody and then change the straps to be a shoulder bag. I brought it with to Paris last year and it was the best travel bag, secure and slim but held everything I needed. It reminds me of a more affordable version of the Celine Trio, and I actually like it better because of the larger pouch sections, flap that secures everything and convertible straps. I'd buy another one immediately if Polene ever decides to release it again.


Yes, that’s exactly how I see the deux! I even tried to buy it preloved, but there no one selling it . Maybe one day in the future Polène will come out with a re-edition of the deux. I’d buy it immediately!


----------



## lealea244

MaggieAnn said:


> Here is my Numéro Dix   .
> Wore it for the last couple of days and I’m obsessed with it!  It looks so effortlessly modern and chic and elevates every casual outfit . The smooth leather is beautiful and soft. I think I have to get the Neuf now as well as I fell in love with Polène‘s style again .


Currently debating between this or the pebbled in black! I love the contrast stitching but I’m concerned about scratches. anyone know how durable polenes smooth leather is?


----------



## JenJBS

lealea244 said:


> Currently debating between this or the pebbled in black! I love the contrast stitching but I’m concerned about scratches. anyone know how durable polenes smooth leather is?



I have the Numero Six in smooth leather. No scratches after a few years. But I do use it as a church bag, so not a ton of chances for it to get scratched.


----------



## chandra920

Ava_13579 said:


> What did you not like about the Cuyana hardware?
> 
> Did you keep and use the Cuyana bag?
> 
> Considering so curious what you thought!


I’m returning the Cuyana zippered tote.  The gold ton of the pull did not match the zipper at all.  I didn’t take a pic but it made it look super cheap.   Have not had that issue with them before.


----------



## Biogirl1

Look what came this week in the mail! The Un Nano is nude. I couldn’t help myself and also got the yellow wallet in a strap, so to speak and a green croc coin purse.


----------



## Biogirl1

(I took the strap off the yellow wallet and plan to just use it as a wallet!)


----------



## lealea244

JenJBS said:


> I have the Numero Six in smooth leather. No scratches after a few years. But I do use it as a church bag, so not a ton of chances for it to get scratched.


Thanks so much! I think i'll go for the pebbled since i'm thinking of using this one as a daily bag, but definitely want the smooth leather for the number 6 or number 1!


----------



## JenJBS

lealea244 said:


> Thanks so much! I think i'll go for the pebbled since i'm thinking of using this one as a daily bag, but definitely want the smooth leather for the number 6 or number 1!



I have the Dix in pebbled leather and adore it!


----------



## Ava_13579

jbay said:


> I have ordered the shoulder pad for the Un mini. For anyone planning to order the process was super easy and customer service was great. The cost was $45 AUD with no additional fee for shipping.
> 
> I asked customer service if they had any plans to make the regular sized Un in a plain camel colourway rather than the trio and this was their response.... “we are deeply sorry but we cannot confirm when this model will be produced in Camel.
> However, we would be happy to keep you informed of its availability by email.”
> This sounds promising to me as their previous responses on social media have been more along the lines of “we have no plans to make this bag in camel”. What do we think? It is planned but they are unsure of production/release dates????



Thanks for the tip about a shouler pad. Do you have a picture of what it looks like on your bag?


----------



## the_baglover

misskittee said:


> Need some advice! So I absolutely love my numero neuf in cognac but am drooling over the same in black but am hesitant to own 2 of the same bags even in different colors (even though I have multiples of other styles lol). What do you guys think? I really can't decide!


Can't help you since I own multiple bags in the same design Got two no.1 in different colours. If you love it, go for it.


----------



## MaggieAnn

Biogirl1 said:


> Look what came this week in the mail! The Un Nano is nude. I couldn’t help myself and also got the yellow wallet in a strap, so to speak and a green croc coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139057
> View attachment 5139055
> View attachment 5139056
> View attachment 5139054


Great choices!!    Could you do a little review of the wallet? What fits and how many compartments it has. I would really appreciate, because I’m thinking of buying it too.


----------



## Biogirl1

MaggieAnn said:


> Great choices!!    Could you do a little review of the wallet? What fits and how many compartments it has. I would really appreciate, because I’m thinking of buying it too.


Sure! I’ll try it out this week and will let you know.


----------



## MaggieAnn

Biogirl1 said:


> Sure! I’ll try it out this week and will let you know.


Thank you!


----------



## craftybskt

southernbelle43 said:


> I finally have the bag. It is really cute.  Polene does not have the best photos and the cognac looked somewhat orange on the site, but is not at all. I almost did not get this color because of their color being so off.  When cinched it does not hold much to be as big as it is. The big pleats on the sides take up a lot of room. Nevertheless it is perfect for me. And it is surprisingly lightweight. I like the inside suede lining as well. The little pouch that comes with it serves the same purpose as a zippered pocket.  So far I am very pleased with it!
> Here are photos, one inside and one outside and the inside view.
> View attachment 5134765
> View attachment 5134766
> View attachment 5134767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote                                                         Reply


Is this the mini or larger size?


----------



## chandra920

I just wanted to add that I just received Le Cabas in cognac the other day.  It’s great!  For reference, I generally carry Hermes, LV, or Celine.  This bag totally compares to Celine in apparent quality. My husband even said it looked ambiguously expensive (since the branding is so subtle).  I wanted an inexpensive travel tote that didn’t have obvious branding or cue that it was a bridge brand and this completely meets that mark.


----------



## Ava_13579

chandra920 said:


> I’m returning the Cuyana zippered tote.  The gold ton of the pull did not match the zipper at all.  I didn’t take a pic but it made it look super cheap.   Have not had that issue with them before.



Thanks for sharing your experience with the hardware on the Cuyana zippered tote. Have you used Cuyana bags in the past? If so, may I ask which ones?


----------



## chandra920

Ava_13579 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with the hardware on the Cuyana zippered tote. Have you used Cuyana bags in the past? If so, may I ask which ones?


I have the work satchel (not currently in production) and several small leather goods (all great).  I also have several clothing items.  I’m a real brand fanatic.


----------



## lc604

Does anyone have the Numero Dix in taupe? Does the colour lean more warm? I’m debating between taupe and black, but I have quite a few black bags already… Not sure which one would be better to add to my collection (below).

Also, has anyone gotten charged customs at delivery?


----------



## MaggieAnn

chandra920 said:


> I just wanted to add that I just received Le Cabas in cognac the other day.  It’s great!  For reference, I generally carry Hermes, LV, or Celine.  This bag totally compares to Celine in apparent quality. My husband even said it looked ambiguously expensive (since the branding is so subtle).  I wanted an inexpensive travel tote that didn’t have obvious branding or cue that it was a bridge brand and this completely meets that mark.


Yes, that’s why I bought the Neuf, it looks expensive but subtle and elevates every outfit. It can be worn casual as well as dressed up. The quality and the leather are gorgeous. I’m really planning on buying the onze for the same reason. I sold several LV bags because of the recognizable logo, even though I still love Vuitton, but Polène has something to it that LV can’t compare .


----------



## Passerine123

lc604 said:


> Also, has anyone gotten charged customs at delivery?



Yes, here in Switzerland. My navy croc Numero Un was delivered by DHL and they kept pinging my phone every half hour after it was delivered to pay the customs charge (I was away for the afternoon and didn't have my credit cards with me, so it was annoying to keep getting buzzed by them -- they got paid within five hours of delivery, I would have paid it ASAP even without the nonstop nudges).

Everyone has their favorite Polene style and even though I have the Un, Deux and Six, plus various SLGs, the original Un remains my favorite. Esp. with the croc flap. I will sell my Trio Vert with the suede flap and replace it with the croc version in that color. I also wish they would issue it in a deep chocolate brown color, I find it interesting that a rich deep true brown is not (yet) in their color palette.


----------



## JenJBS

lc604 said:


> Does anyone have the Numero Dix in taupe? Does the colour lean more warm? I’m debating between taupe and black, but I have quite a few black bags already… Not sure which one would be better to add to my collection (below).
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten charged customs at delivery?
> 
> View attachment 5140891



For the US the Numero Dix is under the customs limit, so you don't get charged. Not sure about other countries.


----------



## lc604

Thank you! I went back to 60-70 pages and saw a lot of helpful comments about the customs fees to Canada. Looks like I’ll be buying from the EU site. I just have to decide on the colour now 




Passerine123 said:


> Yes, here in Switzerland. My navy croc Numero Un was delivered by DHL and they kept pinging my phone every half hour after it was delivered to pay the customs charge (I was away for the afternoon and didn't have my credit cards with me, so it was annoying to keep getting buzzed by them -- they got paid within five hours of delivery, I would have paid it ASAP even without the nonstop nudges).
> 
> Everyone has their favorite Polene style and even though I have the Un, Deux and Six, plus various SLGs, the original Un remains my favorite. Esp. with the croc flap. I will sell my Trio Vert with the suede flap and replace it with the croc version in that color. I also wish they would issue it in a deep chocolate brown color, I find it interesting that a rich deep true brown is not (yet) in their color palette.





JenJBS said:


> For the US the Numero Dix is under the customs limit, so you don't get charged. Not sure about other countries.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi all Polene lovers! I'm looking into getting neuf or huit but would love to see any recommendation, is the neuf really tad heavy? Like how heavy it is? Has anyone weigh in before? And also I assume huit would be lighter but less spacious than neuf?


----------



## misskittee

fsadeli said:


> Hi all Polene lovers! I'm looking into getting neuf or huit but would love to see any recommendation, is the neuf really tad heavy? Like how heavy it is? Has anyone weigh in before? And also I assume huit would be lighter but less spacious than neuf?


I'm not sure the actual weight of the neuf (the website might tell you that info) but I do not find it heavy at all, even if I throw in a metal water bottle. It's certainly not a lightweight bag but I wouldn't consider it so heavy that it's uncomfortable. It truly doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Ava_13579

misskittee said:


> I'm not sure the actual weight of the neuf (the website might tell you that info) but I do not find it heavy at all, even if I throw in a metal water bottle. It's certainly not a lightweight bag but I wouldn't consider it so heavy that it's uncomfortable. It truly doesn't bother me at all.



Thanks for the info. Do you carry the neuf crossbody? If so, do you find the strap too thin? (It doesn't dig into your shoulder, or make the bag feel heavier?)


----------



## misskittee

Ava_13579 said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you carry the neuf crossbody? If so, do you find the strap too thin? (It doesn't dig into your shoulder, or make the bag feel heavier?)


I wear it on my shoulder out of preference but have tried it crossbody and while the strap is thin, it didn't feel heavy but I also don't carry a ton at a time (and if I do, I'm using a tote).


----------



## Ava_13579

misskittee said:


> I wear it on my shoulder out of preference but have tried it crossbody and while the strap is thin, it didn't feel heavy but I also don't carry a ton at a time (and if I do, I'm using a tote).



Thanks! When you carry it as a shoulder bag, do you use the long strap, or the top handle?


----------



## misskittee

Ava_13579 said:


> Thanks! When you carry it as a shoulder bag, do you use the long strap, or the top handle?


The strap!


----------



## the_baglover

fsadeli said:


> Hi all Polene lovers! I'm looking into getting neuf or huit but would love to see any recommendation, is the neuf really tad heavy? Like how heavy it is? Has anyone weigh in before? And also I assume huit would be lighter but less spacious than neuf?


It's not heavy at all. I'd say it's light for a full leather handbag


----------



## TiTi78

The new Neuf colours dropped! A blush, beige, and terra cotta colour








						Number Nine Bag - Blush - Polène
					

Édition - Blush The “Numéro Neuf”, organic in style, combines perfectly the qualities of suppleness and hold. Designed in a...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## Biogirl1

There’s a blush Numero Un too! Did we know that already? (It’s news to me anyway.)


----------



## JenJBS

TiTi78 said:


> The new Neuf colours dropped! A blush, beige, and terra cotta colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Nine Bag - Blush - Polène
> 
> 
> Édition - Blush The “Numéro Neuf”, organic in style, combines perfectly the qualities of suppleness and hold. Designed in a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com



I want the Numero Dix in blush! Or lilac!


----------



## Sarah03

TiTi78 said:


> The new Neuf colours dropped! A blush, beige, and terra cotta colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Nine Bag - Blush - Polène
> 
> 
> Édition - Blush The “Numéro Neuf”, organic in style, combines perfectly the qualities of suppleness and hold. Designed in a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


The blush!!


----------



## indiaink

Sarah03 said:


> The blush!!


It’s lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

indiaink said:


> It’s lovely!
> View attachment 5146249


It sure is. I’ve been waiting for the perfect Polene bag for my collection & I’m pretty sure this is it!


----------



## totally

kombucha said:


> The strap for my Polene mini came quickly! I think it looks so cute on the chain strap. I haven’t tried it with my bag all filled up yet, but I imagine it would help with the weight.



Does anyone know if Polène plans to sell the leather strap for the mini separately?


----------



## Antonia

I absolutely LOVE the blush Neuf!  It's next on my list!


----------



## Biogirl1

MaggieAnn said:


> Great choices!!    Could you do a little review of the wallet? What fits and how many compartments it has. I would really appreciate, because I’m thinking of buying it too.



Ok, so I’ve used the wallet on a strap for a week now without the strap. At first, I put it in my Un Nano. I was surprised that it fit really well! I just had that, some tissues and my phone in there. The wallet only has four slots, which wasn’t enough for me, but you can easily put two or three cards in each slot. (I put some business cards in backward so you can’t see my real cards, and they also fit in with the real cards just fine!) The coin and cash spaces are tight, though, and it’s hard to get bills or coins out, but I mostly use cards to pay for things, so that’s actually fine for me.

I took the Nano to the grocery store and all was fine, but my husband paid (so I didn’t try getting the wallet in and out). But this weekend, we visited my sister-in-law and the wallet got lots of use. I used a fairly large Aspinal of London bag (last pic) and the wallet fit in really well! But I had a hard time getting the wallet back in quickly after buying something. The metal loop, which actually helps you open the wallet, kept getting stuck on other items in the bag, lifting up and getting in the way. I learned to put my finger on the loop when putting the wallet back into the bag, but it takes some thought.

Despite all that, I still love the wallet and will keep using it. Oh and I got a compliment from my sis-in-law on the wallet’s beautiful buttery color!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Biogirl1 said:


> Ok, so I’ve used the wallet on a strap for a week now without the strap. At first, I put it in my Un Nano. I was surprised that it fit really well! I just had that, some tissues and my phone in there. The wallet only has four slots, which wasn’t enough for me, but you can easily put two or three cards in each slot. (I put some business cards in backward so you can’t see my real cards, and they also fit in with the real cards just fine!) The coin and cash spaces are tight, though, and it’s hard to get bills or coins out, but I mostly use cards to pay for things, so that’s actually fine for me.
> 
> I took the Nano to the grocery store and all was fine, but my husband paid (so I didn’t try getting the wallet in and out). But this weekend, we visited my sister-in-law and the wallet got lots of use. I used a fairly large Aspinal of London bag (last pic) and the wallet fit in really well! But I had a hard time getting the wallet back in quickly after buying something. The metal loop, which actually helps you open the wallet, kept getting stuck on other items in the bag, lifting up and getting in the way. I learned to put my finger on the loop when putting the wallet back into the bag, but it takes some thought.
> 
> Despite all that, I still love the wallet and will keep using it. Oh and I got a compliment from my sis-in-law on the wallet’s beautiful buttery color!
> 
> View attachment 5146874
> View attachment 5146875
> View attachment 5146876
> View attachment 5146877
> View attachment 5146878
> View attachment 5146879


Thank you so so much!!!!  This was a great review!! I have to make up my mind and think about it for a little while, but your review made pros and cons really clear!!!


----------



## holdalls

totally said:


> Does anyone know if Polène plans to sell the leather strap for the mini separately?



They do sell it separately, just not on their website it seems. It's easy though - just email them with the color(s) you want, and they'll send you a link to purchase.


----------



## babieLy

I can't decide between the Numero Un Nano vs Numero Un Mini Backpack. I like the shape and the little handle on the Nano, but really like how versatile the Mini Backpack is ( can wear as a shoulder bag, crossbody, or backpack). Im not a bag collector and I like minimalism so the mini backpack interests me a lot. Can you share your photos of the mini backpack? I can't seem to find many reviews on it. Pros and cons between the two?


----------



## totally

holdalls said:


> They do sell it separately, just not on their website it seems. It's easy though - just email them with the color(s) you want, and they'll send you a link to purchase.



Amazing! Thank you for responding


----------



## fsadeli

Can someone rate their lightest to heaviest polene bags that you guys own?


----------



## Fancyfree

fsadeli said:


> Can someone rate their lightest to heaviest polene bags that you guys own?


I only own two Polenes. But I do own a luggage scale (doesn't everyone )

Numero Un, croc flap: 980 grams
Numero Dix Hobo: 700 grams

Of all my 50+ bags, the Numero Un has the best weight/volume ratio . My other structured bags with similar volume weigh more.


----------



## pinstripeprincess

This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!


----------



## indiaink

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!


@pinstripeprincess Lovely! Thanks so much for doing a photograph in natural light, one really gets a true sense of the color that way! 

Could you also post this in the Polene Numero Neuf thread …


----------



## pinstripeprincess

indiaink said:


> @pinstripeprincess Lovely! Thanks so much for doing a photograph in natural light, one really gets a true sense of the color that way!
> 
> Could you also post this in the Polene Neuf thread …


Sure thing, I'll cross post! I took an indoor photo at first and it just didn't do this beautiful color justice!


----------



## Antonia

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!


I love it, congrats!!!


----------



## JenJBS

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!      That color is gorgeous!


----------



## misskittee

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!


Oh how pretty!! I definitely don't need a third neuf but this is a stunner


----------



## BBBagHag

I got one too and am even more excited for it to get here!!! It looks even nicer in your photo   



pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!


----------



## MaggieAnn

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!


Wow congrats!! It’s so lovely!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!



I too have been staring at this bag since it was released. I didn’t need another black bag. And none of the colors felt right - too light, doesn’t fit my wardrobe, etc. This is  truly stunning! I might have to take the plunge now. Differences caused by the equipment used to view the photo aside, do you think this photo accurately reflects the color?


----------



## pixiejenna

I;ve stumbled across this brand and really like the look of the bags. I might get one in the fall but it’s hard when you can’t see them IRL. I’m debating being the nano and one leaning towards the nano. I don’t carry a lot in general but worry it may be too small or look child like on me size wise I;m 5’3 XL. I also am debating between cognac and Carmel. Also the size of the bag seems to determine the type of leather as well the nano seems to be textured leather and the one seems to be grained leather which I generally prefer. I feel like the textured leather will feel like saffrano leather and some what stiff. Anyone one have any comparison pics of the two sizes or colors? Any other recommendation would be appreciated as well.


----------



## pinstripeprincess

Freak4Coach said:


> I too have been staring at this bag since it was released. I didn’t need another black bag. And none of the colors felt right - too light, doesn’t fit my wardrobe, etc. This is  truly stunning! I might have to take the plunge now. Differences caused by the equipment used to view the photo aside, do you think this photo accurately reflects the color?


Yes, I think the color is very accurate in this photo. I was taking indoor photos at first and the color didn't even look close, but once it was in natural light the photos were very true to the color. I was in the same boat as you...I liked the other colors but they just felt a little off for my wardrobe. I think this color will work great in all seasons. Enjoy if you take the plunge!


----------



## Freak4Coach

pinstripeprincess said:


> Yes, I think the color is very accurate in this photo. I was taking indoor photos at first and the color didn't even look close, but once it was in natural light the photos were very true to the color. I was in the same boat as you...I liked the other colors but they just felt a little off for my wardrobe. I think this color will work great in all seasons. Enjoy if you take the plunge!



Thank you for the response! I'm having that "I don't need another bag" conversation with myself right now. LOL! I've been obsessing over this one since it was released but waiting for the right color. I think resistance is futile on this one


----------



## Etincelle

Hi all! Wanted to share my experience with Polène bags. I’ve been a fan of the brand for a couple years and have owned multiple styles. I purchased the Numero 7 in chalk a couple weeks ago and unfortunately the handle broke the very week I received the bag. I reached out to Polène right away to ask for a refund or exchange given I had literally just received the bag but they said no and only offered a repair instead. I have to say I’m a bit disappointed as now my bag has gone from Spain to the US then back to Spain and it will take 3 weeks for repair despite the fact that it was clearly a quality issue. With that being said I do really love the bag so I can’t wait to receive it back, just upsetting that I bought it to enjoy this summer and wont get much time to use it before Fall when it does come back to me. I also hope it doesn’t get damaged during transit.


----------



## aob

Just recently stumbled on Polene bags, and I've been reading 50+ pages of reviews here, looking for some specific information.  Can anybody tell me the strap drop in inches on the Number One Nano?  I see the length of the strap on the website, but with the buttons and folding up, I'm not sure what the actual drop would be at the longest setting.  Hoping to get around 20-22 inches at least from the top of the strap to the top of the bag.  TIA.


----------



## boujeegal

Hi there, I’m new to TPF so please let me know if I should be posting this elsewhere, but does anyone have a high end luxury bag (eg; LV, Gucci ect) and a Polene bag? I’m wondering how they compare? I’ve been looking at purchasing a luxury bag for myself and am glad I found TPF as it seems like some of the niche brands like Polene have better quality than the high end brands.


----------



## MaggieAnn

boujeegal said:


> Hi there, I’m new to TPF so please let me know if I should be posting this elsewhere, but does anyone have a high end luxury bag (eg; LV, Gucci ect) and a Polene bag? I’m wondering how they compare? I’ve been looking at purchasing a luxury bag for myself and am glad I found TPF as it seems like some of the niche brands like Polene have better quality than the high end brands.


Welcome!
As far as quality is concerned, it really depends on the bag. I’ve got a few luxury bags (LV, Gucci, Bottega, YSL) and 3 Polène bags. I’ve had perfect or defective bags on both sides. My first Polène bag (Un Nano) is 3 years old and still looks brands new without any flaws, my latest two bags (Dix and Neuf) have some imperfections like not fully glued parts or slightly rubbed off leather, which I can live with because they’re not that visible and of the price. I also had the same problems with some of my luxury handbags or SLGs. At the Moment I prefer Polène because of their simple yet classic design without screaming logo. The quality of the leather is just as good as some of the leathers luxury companies use. I think it’s a matter of preference. You can’t go wrong with either decision.


----------



## boujeegal

MaggieAnn said:


> Welcome!
> As far as quality is concerned, it really depends on the bag. I’ve got a few luxury bags (LV, Gucci, Bottega, YSL) and 3 Polène bags. I’ve had perfect or defective bags on both sides. My first Polène bag (Un Nano) is 3 years old and still looks brands new without any flaws, my latest two bags (Dix and Neuf) have some imperfections like not fully glued parts or slightly rubbed off leather, which I can live with because they’re not that visible and of the price. I also had the same problems with some of my luxury handbags or SLGs. At the Moment I prefer Polène because of their simple yet classic design without screaming logo. The quality of the leather is just as good as some of the leathers luxury companies use. I think it’s a matter of preference. You can’t go wrong with either decision.


Thanks so much for the input @MaggieAnn i really appreciate it.


----------



## MaggieAnn

boujeegal said:


> Thanks so much for the input @MaggieAnn i really appreciate it.


You’re welcome!


----------



## Fancyfree

boujeegal said:


> Hi there, I’m new to TPF so please let me know if I should be posting this elsewhere, but does anyone have a high end luxury bag (eg; LV, Gucci ect) and a Polene bag? I’m wondering how they compare? I’ve been looking at purchasing a luxury bag for myself and am glad I found TPF as it seems like some of the niche brands like Polene have better quality than the high end brands.


Hello and welcome, @boujeegal .

I love Polene. Especially Numero Un.
To me, it _is_ a luxury bag. Apart from the amazing price tag!
_Beautiful_ quality and design. Unique, elegant. As well as being practical and so comfortable to carry.

Personally, I see no advantage in paying 5 - 20 times the price for a luxury brand .

All leather bags will gradually show a bit of wear if used a lot. And I am pretty sure many "luxury bags" are more delicate than Polene, I know my Moynat bag is...

Of Polene's various leathers, I'd say the Full Grain Textured Calf Leather and the Crocodile Print Calf Leather are the most luxurious _*and *_resilient




The Full Grain Smooth Calf Leather and Suede Calf Leather are luxurious but more delicate.




And in my personal opinion and experience, the Textured Calf Leather is resilient but far less luxurious, both visually and to touch (but then, it must be said that I do not like Saffiano leather...)


----------



## Passerine123

I am a big fan of Polene as well, especially the Numero Un. It has a distinctive look and the quality is first-rate. That said, I hesitate to order from them online because if there is a problem, they do have a record of dropping the ball for several customers. At this point, although I would like to add another Numero Un to my collection, I will wait until I can make a trip to Paris and see the bag in person before buying. And not just for construction quality but also to check the color. My experience has been that the color shown in their photos doesn't always match the color in reality. 

I do wish they would make a larger version of the Six, maybe blow it up by 20% so that it could hold larger smartphones. I love my Six in terre de Sienne and it does hold my iPhone X (just barely, though) but anything larger than that would be very difficult to fit in. If they made Le Six Grand I would definitely buy at least one! It would fill the same niche for me as the (now discontinued) Moynat Madeleine  https://www.bragmybag.com/moynat-madeleine-clutch/  I also hope they re-introduce the Deux someday. I was lucky enough to get the Deux in black croc during the short time it was available.


----------



## boujeegal

Fancyfree said:


> Hello and welcome, @boujeegal .
> 
> I love Polene. Especially Numero Un.
> To me, it _is_ a luxury bag. Apart from the amazing price tag!
> _Beautiful_ quality and design. Unique, elegant. As well as being practical and so comfortable to carry.
> 
> Personally, I see no advantage in paying 5 - 20 times the price for a luxury brand .
> 
> All leather bags will gradually show a bit of wear if used a lot. And I am pretty sure many "luxury bags" are more delicate than Polene, I know my Moynat bag is...
> 
> Of Polene's various leathers, I'd say the Full Grain Textured Calf Leather and the Crocodile Print Calf Leather are the most luxurious _*and *_resilient
> View attachment 5154396
> View attachment 5154397
> 
> 
> The Full Grain Smooth Calf Leather and Suede Calf Leather are luxurious but more delicate.
> View attachment 5154398
> View attachment 5154399
> 
> 
> And in my personal opinion and experience, the Textured Calf Leather is resilient but far less luxurious, both visually and to touch (but then, it must be said that I do not like Saffiano leather...)
> View attachment 5154400


Thanks so much for the detailed response @Fancyfree the textured grain leather looks like a winner. All their styles are amazing though! I agree with the wear and tear. The more I read about designer bags the more I’m inclined to go with style and quality over price point.


----------



## Fancyfree

boujeegal said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed response @Fancyfree the textured grain leather looks like a winner. All their styles are amazing though! I agree with the wear and tear. The more I read about designer bags the more I’m inclined to go with style and quality over price point.


Glad to be of help .
By the way, I noticed a discrepancy in leather descriptions on the website. 
On Numero Douze / Number Twelve, the website illustrates the Full Grain Textured Calf Leather (beneath the bag photos), but when one looks closely at the photos of the Douze bags themselves, they are made in the criss-cross patterned, saffiano-similar leather otherwise called Textured Calf Leather. So it is worth enlarging the photos of the individual bag to double check the leather texture.


----------



## JenJBS

boujeegal said:


> Hi there, I’m new to TPF so please let me know if I should be posting this elsewhere, but does anyone have a high end luxury bag (eg; LV, Gucci ect) and a Polene bag? I’m wondering how they compare? I’ve been looking at purchasing a luxury bag for myself and am glad I found TPF as it seems like some of the niche brands like Polene have better quality than the high end brands.



I have Givinchy, Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Gucci, and Ferragamo bags. I'd say Polene quality (material and craftsmanship) is at least as good as theirs. Polene is a luxury bag brand to me. I'd happily have more Polene bags if they'd offer the Six and Ten in more colors...


----------



## Ava_13579

Fancyfree said:


> Hello and welcome, @boujeegal .
> 
> I love Polene. Especially Numero Un.
> To me, it _is_ a luxury bag. Apart from the amazing price tag!
> _Beautiful_ quality and design. Unique, elegant. As well as being practical and so comfortable to carry.
> 
> Personally, I see no advantage in paying 5 - 20 times the price for a luxury brand .
> 
> All leather bags will gradually show a bit of wear if used a lot. And I am pretty sure many "luxury bags" are more delicate than Polene, I know my Moynat bag is...
> 
> Of Polene's various leathers, I'd say the Full Grain Textured Calf Leather and the Crocodile Print Calf Leather are the most luxurious _*and *_resilient
> View attachment 5154396
> View attachment 5154397
> 
> 
> The Full Grain Smooth Calf Leather and Suede Calf Leather are luxurious but more delicate.
> View attachment 5154398
> View attachment 5154399
> 
> 
> And in my personal opinion and experience, the Textured Calf Leather is resilient but far less luxurious, both visually and to touch (but then, it must be said that I do not like Saffiano leather...)
> View attachment 5154400



Thanks for this detailed post! 

I'm specifically wondering about a few things when it comes to the smooth leather specifically from Polene. I'd love to hear what people think!  

- If the leather gets scratched, have you removed the scratches with leather conditioner? (Or by rubbing your finger over the scratch?)

- Has anyone worn their smooth leather bag in the rain? I'm wondering if rain will leave permanent water spots on the smooth leather. (For smooth leather in a light color like taupe.)

- How does the durability or quality compare to any smooth leather bags you have from other brands?


----------



## TiTi78

Ava_13579 said:


> Thanks for this detailed post!
> 
> I'm specifically wondering about a few things when it comes to the smooth leather specifically from Polene. I'd love to hear what people think!
> 
> - If the leather gets scratched, have you removed the scratches with leather conditioner? (Or by rubbing your finger over the scratch?)
> 
> - Has anyone worn their smooth leather bag in the rain? I'm wondering if rain will leave permanent water spots on the smooth leather. (For smooth leather in a light color like taupe.)
> 
> - How does the durability or quality compare to any smooth leather bags you have from other brands?



I have the Numero Un Nano in smooth leather in the colour Moka. Wore it out in the rain, banged it up a couple times (by accident) and no marks or scratches


----------



## handbagobession

Hi!  Does anyone have this exact bag?  I like it but I’m hesitant about the durability of the lighter smooth grain flap.  Does it get dirty easy and, if so, is it easy to clean?  Does the flap show water stains easy or does it roll off like the pebbled leather?  I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Jereni

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!



Gorgeous! I was hoping they would do more bags in this color. Might have to get this one too! It’s such a good color for the Neuf.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

handbagobession said:


> Hi!  Does anyone have this exact bag?  I like it but I’m hesitant about the durability of the lighter smooth grain flap.  Does it get dirty easy and, if so, is it easy to clean?  Does the flap show water stains easy or does it roll off like the pebbled leather?  I appreciate your feedback!


I've had mine 4-5 years and it's perfect to my eyes but I'm not finicky.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

I just received my nano numero uno in blue and it is way cuter than I expected! No sharp edges on mine and no visible flaws. I love it! The blue is very dark and neutral. Will surely be ordering from Polene again.


----------



## JenJBS

Bagaholic1007 said:


> I just received my nano numero uno in blue and it is way cuter than I expected! No sharp edges on mine and no visible flaws. I love it! The blue is very dark and neutral. Will surely be ordering from Polene again.
> 
> View attachment 5156238


 
Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## handbagobession

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I've had mine 4-5 years and it's perfect to my eyes but I'm not finicky.


Thank you so much for your feedback!


----------



## shreczka

Hi, I recently discovered the Polene bags and I totally want to buy Uno Nano. I would like to ask for your advice on which color to choose. I want something neutral that will go with most of my cloths, so I need to decide between Sand/Taupe/Moka/Mauve/Nude. I love them all, some maybe a little bit more like Moka and Mauve. I suspect that they should all go fairly well with navy and army green. However I would like to ask you which one do you think would go well with magenta coat? I attach the magenta coat as an example.


----------



## MaggieAnn

shreczka said:


> Hi, I recently discovered the Polene bags and I totally want to buy Uno Nano. I would like to ask for your advice on which color to choose. I want something neutral that will go with most of my cloths, so I need to decide between Sand/Taupe/Moka/Mauve/Nude. I love them all, some maybe a little bit more like Moka and Mauve. I suspect that they should all go fairly well with navy and army green. However I would like to ask you which one do you think would go well with magenta coat? I attach the magenta coat as an example.
> View attachment 5162928


You’ve made a good choice and I bet you won’t regret buying a Polène bag . I suggest the color Moka for the magenta coat. It gives it some autumn vibes and doesn’t compete against the berry color. A lighter bag color is perfect for bright summer outfits but won’t really fit to the coat in my opinion. Let us know, which color you finally chose!


----------



## bearygood22

shreczka said:


> Hi, I recently discovered the Polene bags and I totally want to buy Uno Nano. I would like to ask for your advice on which color to choose. I want something neutral that will go with most of my cloths, so I need to decide between Sand/Taupe/Moka/Mauve/Nude. I love them all, some maybe a little bit more like Moka and Mauve. I suspect that they should all go fairly well with navy and army green. However I would like to ask you which one do you think would go well with magenta coat? I attach the magenta coat as an example.
> View attachment 5162928


Hi hi! Interesting question. the same color shows up differently on difference screens, I think. For me, this coat looks a bit blueish or purplish in undertone, so between Moka And mauve (lilac?) I would go for lilac, since moka looks brownish to me.
if you’re asking to choose from “Sand/Taupe/Moka/Mauve/Nude” I would choose nude, since it’s a paler pink than lilac, which seems more neutral for this coat color.
if im allowed to consider all nano colors, I would go for chalk, or a light / whitish grey.
at the end of the day, color preference is very personal, so choose whatever makes you feel happy! lilac is indeed beautiful in person, but the Moka looks gorgeous.
I have the nano in black, chalk, and lilac, and I find that depending on what I wear, some Colors fit better.
have fun choosing!


----------



## JenJBS

MaggieAnn said:


> You’ve made a good choice and I bet you won’t regret buying a Polène bag . I suggest the color Moka for the magenta coat. It gives it some autumn vibes and doesn’t compete against the berry color. A lighter bag color is perfect for bright summer outfits but won’t really fit to the coat in my opinion. Let us know, which color you finally chose!



Agreed!


----------



## southernbelle43

delete post


----------



## limabean3

Hi! I'm in love with Numéro 7 and 11 and I was wondering if anyone had any insights on the durability of the gold hardware. How scratch resistant is it?


----------



## shreczka

MaggieAnn said:


> You’ve made a good choice and I bet you won’t regret buying a Polène bag . I suggest the color Moka for the magenta coat. It gives it some autumn vibes and doesn’t compete against the berry color. A lighter bag color is perfect for bright summer outfits but won’t really fit to the coat in my opinion. Let us know, which color you finally chose!



Thank you all for your feedback! I pulled the trigger on Moka. Will post some photos once it arrives!


----------



## MaggieAnn

shreczka said:


> Thank you all for your feedback! I pulled the trigger on Moka. Will post some photos once it arrives!


Yayy! Congratulations ! Looking forward to your photos!!


----------



## shogomomo

Does anyone have any idea how often Polene will offer new colors for an existing bag? I am specifically loving the Onze, but the only color I "love" is the Lilac, and I just have strong doubts about being able to incorporate it into my wardrobe! I'm debating getting the black instead, but I have a million black bags with more on the way, so that feels wasteful. Is it possible they'll eventually offer the Onze in different colors, or are re-makes usually exclusive to the Un?


----------



## indiaink

shogomomo said:


> Does anyone have any idea how often Polene will offer new colors for an existing bag? I am specifically loving the Onze, but the only color I "love" is the Lilac, and I just have strong doubts about being able to incorporate it into my wardrobe! I'm debating getting the black instead, but I have a million black bags with more on the way, so that feels wasteful. Is it possible they'll eventually offer the Onze in different colors, or are re-makes usually exclusive to the Un?


Your best bet would be to contact them directly; we are only fans here, same as you.  Here is their email: contact@polene-paris.com


----------



## crlmns

shogomomo said:


> Does anyone have any idea how often Polene will offer new colors for an existing bag? I am specifically loving the Onze, but the only color I "love" is the Lilac, and I just have strong doubts about being able to incorporate it into my wardrobe! I'm debating getting the black instead, but I have a million black bags with more on the way, so that feels wasteful. Is it possible they'll eventually offer the Onze in different colors, or are re-makes usually exclusive to the Un?



when it comes to new handbag models, like the onze, I think maybe polène doesn't have new colors in such a short period of time, as they can wait to find out the popularity of a specific model before launching new colors. but they have already added new colors in models other than numero un! Hope they can give you a more accurate answer


----------



## Jereni

shogomomo said:


> Does anyone have any idea how often Polene will offer new colors for an existing bag? I am specifically loving the Onze, but the only color I "love" is the Lilac, and I just have strong doubts about being able to incorporate it into my wardrobe! I'm debating getting the black instead, but I have a million black bags with more on the way, so that feels wasteful. Is it possible they'll eventually offer the Onze in different colors, or are re-makes usually exclusive to the Un?



Agreed with @crlmns - I think they do new colors later on if a style proves to be popular. I believe all variations on the Un have gotten new colors over time, and the Sept as well. And as indicated, the Neuf came out in new colors recently.


----------



## lilchoconut

I just got my first polene bag (off Poshmark). It's so cute! Really makes me want to pull the trigger and get all their uniquely shaped bags.


----------



## indiaink

lilchoconut said:


> I just got my first polene bag (off Poshmark). It's so cute! Really makes me want to pull the trigger and get all their uniquely shaped bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167696
> View attachment 5167698


Very cute! Is that the Numero Huit Mini? You should make a thread for it - like “Most Recent Polene Purchase”, or maybe a ‘Polene Numero Huit Mini Reveal” thread.. We’ve got to get more interest going on this brand so we can maybe get our own forum eventually. More threads the better!


----------



## lilchoconut

indiaink said:


> Very cute! Is that the Numero Huit Mini? You should make a thread for it - like “Most Recent Polene Purchase”, or maybe a ‘Polene Numero Huit Mini Reveal” thread.. We’ve got to get more interest going on this brand so we can maybe get our own forum eventually. More threads the better!


Yes huit mini! Fits all my essentials and even a normal sized water bottle... Though you can see the cap! Ahahaha


----------



## indiaink

lilchoconut said:


> Yes huit mini! Fits all my essentials and even a normal sized water bottle... Though you can see the cap! Ahahaha


Wow - would love to see a photo. The bag looks tiny.


----------



## lilchoconut

indiaink said:


> Wow - would love to see a photo. The bag looks tiny.


I'm more likely to carry my small zojirushi than an actual water bottle. But it's nice to know it fits. And there's still a bit of space to tuck in a small lotion or whatnot. I really only need my key holder and phone, so those are easy to find.


----------



## indiaink

lilchoconut said:


> I'm more likely to carry my small zojirushi than an actual water bottle. But it's nice to know it fits. And there's still a bit of space to tuck in a small lotion or whatnot. I really only need my key holder and phone, so those are easy to find.
> 
> View attachment 5167724
> View attachment 5167725
> View attachment 5167726


Precious!


----------



## bearygood22

Dear ladies, I’m interested in the numero dix bag, but lots Of reviews suggest that the capacity is quite small. Does anyone know how the interior of the dix compares to the numero un nano? Thanks so much for comments!


----------



## rayceline

bearygood22 said:


> Dear ladies, I’m interested in the numero dix bag, but lots Of reviews suggest that the capacity is quite small. Does anyone know how the interior of the dix compares to the numero un nano? Thanks so much for comments!


I have the numero Dix, and it is beautiful but definitely a small bag and doesn’t fit a lot in it. I just tried to put my umbrella into it and it wouldn’t fit, maybe a really tiny one would fit, but I’m not sure. I don’t have the numero un to compare it to, but it really only fits the essentials, phone, wallet, keys, lipstick.


----------



## MaggieAnn

bearygood22 said:


> Dear ladies, I’m interested in the numero dix bag, but lots Of reviews suggest that the capacity is quite small. Does anyone know how the interior of the dix compares to the numero un nano? Thanks so much for comments!


The half moon shape of the bag isn’t really giving you space for many things. They tend to flip to the middle section whereas the sides of the bag stay empty. I can fit my phone, my Chanel small wallet, Louis Vuitton leather key pouch, face mask and a small handcreme. But I have to play a little bit of Tetris . I don’t regret buying the bag at all, you have to downsize a bit, but if you do so, it’s a modern and high quality hand bag that really catches the eye.


----------



## bearygood22

Dear ladies, thanks for your comments as owners of the dix bag! I think it’s lovely, but now I have to consider the small interior capacity with not much “give”, which can be a dealbreaker for me... let me continue thinking! Thanks thanks.


----------



## southernbelle43

bearygood22 said:


> Dear ladies, thanks for your comments as owners of the dix bag! I think it’s lovely, but now I have to consider the small interior capacity with not much “give”, which can be a dealbreaker for me... let me continue thinking! Thanks thanks.


I bought the big one. As much as I loved the bag and its look...for its size it simply does not hold enough.  And it has no give at all.


----------



## p1boxnow

Recently purchased the numero uno in monochrome grey. Does anyone have experience with the monochrome grey not being grey, More beige than grey.
Was disappointed when I opened and compared it to other grey bags. 


Purse in second picture is grey next to numero uno


----------



## Kivijs

p1boxnow said:


> Recently purchased the numero uno in monochrome grey. Does anyone have experience with the monochrome grey not being grey, More beige than grey.
> Was disappointed when I opened and compared it to other grey bags.
> 
> 
> Purse in second picture is grey next to numero uno
> 
> View attachment 5173478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173479


I have it and I also don't think it is grey! I think it is a greige. I knew that buying it and love the color so not a problem for me but you wouldn't really know from the website. I find that it is kinda hard to tell from their pictures the color.

I now am interested in their new Neuf color Beige but because it is new there is not yet pictures or video. So I am unsure of buying it as I wan't it to be different enough of the Grey Uno.


----------



## Passerine123

Kivijs said:


> I have it and I also don't think it is grey! I think it is a greige. I knew that buying it and love the color so not a problem for me but you wouldn't really know from the website. I find that it is kinda hard to tell from their pictures the color.



Agree with you on that one and also agree about the greige. The navy croc I bought from their website was almost indistinguishable from black; it looked much more blue on the website. I was disappointed at first but am growing used to it. And the Numero Un remains my favorite from their selection. 

I keep hoping they will make a slightly larger (maybe 25%) version of the Six. It would then be similar in size to the Moynat Madeleine (the clutch style with wrist strap) and could hold larger mobile phones. Plus my sunglasses case. Right now, my iPhone X is about the largest phone that fits in it and still allows the bag to fully close.

We have 10 days in Paris booked for November; hoping Covid doesn't force a cancellation and I can go see the bags in person!


----------



## p1boxnow

Kivijs said:


> I have it and I also don't think it is grey! I think it is a greige. I knew that buying it and love the color so not a problem for me but you wouldn't really know from the website. I find that it is kinda hard to tell from their pictures the color.
> 
> I now am interested in their new Neuf color Beige but because it is new there is not yet pictures or video. So I am unsure of buying it as I wan't it to be different enough of the Grey Uno.



Yea. I was not expecting that.  Wish they had a disclaimer or different pictures. The lighting in their picture makes it look more grey.

Thank you for the info


----------



## totally

I hope Polène releases more colours of the Dix!


----------



## bearygood22

Kivijs said:


> I have it and I also don't think it is grey! I think it is a greige. I knew that buying it and love the color so not a problem for me but you wouldn't really know from the website. I find that it is kinda hard to tell from their pictures the color.
> 
> I now am interested in their new Neuf color Beige but because it is new there is not yet pictures or video. So I am unsure of buying it as I wan't it to be different enough of the Grey Uno.



I think I saw a beige numero neuf! Not sure, but does look it...


----------



## Kivijs

bearygood22 said:


> I think I saw a beige numero neuf! Not sure, but does look it...



Oh! This might be it! Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

totally said:


> I hope Polène releases more colours of the Dix!



Same!


----------



## beat_boutique

Polene Huit Mini arrived today! It's the perfect everyday bag.

... however I'm not sure I am happy with the finishing stitches on one of the sides.
You can see it better on the third image. It's not 100% aligned ...  Is this normal on all the other Huit bags?
I love attention to details... and have read in reviews Polene pay careful attention to fine details etc...

I would greatly appreciate if somebody could double check their Huit bags for me


----------



## bearygood22

I have the huit mini in fresh almond and the huit in cognac, and it’s true that at the back, the bags are “finished” that way, with the stitching showing - on the inside of the bag there is an extra Piece of leather. I think it’s part of the design, and not a stitching problem. To be honest, I didn’t notice it until you pointed it out.
i think huit Is a beautiful bag and very nice to use. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## beat_boutique

bearygood22 said:


> View attachment 5176780
> 
> I have the huit mini in fresh almond and the huit in cognac, and it’s true that at the back, the bags are “finished” that way, with the stitching showing - on the inside of the bag there is an extra Piece of leather. I think it’s part of the design, and not a stitching problem. To be honest, I didn’t notice it until you pointed it out.
> i think huit Is a beautiful bag and very nice to use. Congrats on your new bag!




Phew .... 
Thank you soooo much for the quick reply and for the photos !
I'm a designer .. I tend to notice little details sometimes ...  they stick out like a sore thumb hehe..

I can now rest my case and move on with my life


----------



## holdalls

beat_boutique said:


> Phew ....
> Thank you soooo much for the quick reply and for the photos !
> I'm a designer .. I tend to notice little details sometimes ...  they stick out like a sore thumb hehe..
> 
> I can now rest my case and move on with my life



I just pulled mine out to check - it's not fully aligned to the other petal piece, but it is straight (as in there's an equal distance between the other petal piece and the stitches)! So that's okay with me. I think it'd be difficult to construct and sew the petals without having the extra piece of leather attached, or it'd cut into the interior space and wouldn't look as uniform.


----------



## totally

JenJBS said:


> Same!



And I hope they are actual colours rathe than other shades of brown, black and white!


----------



## bearygood22

totally said:


> And I hope they are actual colours rathe than other shades of brown, black and white!



I wrote to polene‘s customer service, and they said: “We are sorry, but we do unfortunately not plan on releasing our Number Ten and Number Ten Hobo in new colors for the moment.”

a pity. I’m personally not so fond of the textured leather used on dix and nano.


----------



## kalilagirl

Has anyone purchased the Numero sept belt bag? I cannot find any reviews or videos to see if it’s any good.


----------



## naakka

Hi everyone!
I have made a decision to purchase number onze. Is there anyone with both chalk and taupe color Polene bags? Which color do you reach out more and get most use out of? Can't decide between the two colors, I love the taupe but I feel like chalk will be more versatile also going well with warmer colors.


----------



## Punkey

New styles are out. They call it lizard (in camel, green, sienna and black. I think it looks good but I'm not crazy about it. What do you guys think?


----------



## elisabettaverde

Punkey said:


> New styles are out. They call it lizard (in camel, green, sienna and black. I think it looks good but I'm not crazy about it. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5184303
> View attachment 5184304
> View attachment 5184305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184306


I love texture so this is a nice addition to their line, and that saturated green is gorgeous. I wouldn’t get any of these only because I don’t care for miniature sizes, but I’m leaning toward the regular Número Huit or Douze.


----------



## JenJBS

Punkey said:


> New styles are out. They call it lizard (in camel, green, sienna and black. I think it looks good but I'm not crazy about it. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5184303
> View attachment 5184304
> View attachment 5184305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184306



This variation doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Jereni

Punkey said:


> New styles are out. They call it lizard (in camel, green, sienna and black. I think it looks good but I'm not crazy about it. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5184303
> View attachment 5184304
> View attachment 5184305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184306



Its nice but none of the colors excite me enough. I certainly prefer it to their saffiano, if that’s what’s on offer in some places. But overall, pebbled/ smooth whenever possible.


----------



## the_baglover

Love the new blush colour. It's not too dark or light. A good neutral that will suit many outfits.


----------



## Jereni

the_baglover said:


> Love the new blush colour. It's not too dark or light. A good neutral that will suit many outfits.



Oh nice, this is exactly the bag I’ve been debating pulling the trigger on lately. Do you find it easy to reach into?


----------



## Passerine123

Punkey said:


> New styles are out. They call it lizard (in camel, green, sienna and black. I think it looks good but I'm not crazy about it. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5184303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184306


I *don't* like it for the full bag . I wish they had taken the same approach that they did with the croc-effect on Numero Un -- flap only. Of the bags with this option, the Numero Sept Mini is the only one, IMO, that looks okay-ish. But even then, I would never buy it.


----------



## the_baglover

Jereni said:


> Oh nice, this is exactly the bag I’ve been debating pulling the trigger on lately. Do you find it easy to reach into?


Hi. No it's not easy to reach into because of the design of the bag but I find that it gives added security since it has no zipper.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi all for those who has numero dix, does the zipper hurts / scratches your hands when you take our put your belongings in and out of the bag? Want to get this bag but watch one youtuber mentioned that the opening isn't wide and sometime your ring and hand can get stucked in between.


----------



## holdalls

Punkey said:


> New styles are out. They call it lizard (in camel, green, sienna and black. I think it looks good but I'm not crazy about it. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5184303
> View attachment 5184304
> View attachment 5184305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184306



I, for one, love these!! If only I hadn't put a moratorium on buying new bags...


----------



## JenJBS

fsadeli said:


> Hi all for those who has numero dix, does the zipper hurts / scratches your hands when you take our put your belongings in and out of the bag? Want to get this bag but watch one youtuber mentioned that the opening isn't wide and sometime your ring and hand can get stucked in between.



No problems with the zipper scratching my hand, or my hand getting stuck. I love my Numero Dix!


----------



## Jereni

the_baglover said:


> Hi. No it's not easy to reach into because of the design of the bag but I find that it gives added security since it has no zipper.



Sorry for the delay! Thank you for the info. Is this your first Neuf? Given the design, do you like it enough to buy another if the right color came out?


----------



## anoni

Has anyone had any issues with quality control when ordering?  I placed an order for a Numero Un Nano in burgundy, and it arrived with 3 large clear drops of some type of dried glue or adhesive.  Polene was responsive, had me return it and sent a replacement pretty quickly.  But the replacement bag, unlike the first, is extremely lopsided in the creasing.  I emailed Polene 6 days ago but have not received a reply.  I don't think this is the way the bag is supposed to look, is it?


----------



## Fancyfree

anoni said:


> Has anyone had any issues with quality control when ordering?  I placed an order for a Numero Un Nano in burgundy, and it arrived with 3 large clear drops of some type of dried glue or adhesive.  Polene was responsive, had me return it and sent a replacement pretty quickly.  But the replacement bag, unlike the first, is extremely lopsided in the creasing.  I emailed Polene 6 days ago but have not received a reply.  I don't think this is the way the bag is supposed to look, is it?
> View attachment 5192384


Looks to me as if all that is needed is for you to put your hand inside and lift the leather at the lower part of the longer fold? And maybe stuff the bag for a week or so.


----------



## anoni

Fancyfree said:


> Looks to me as if all that is needed is for you to put your hand inside and lift the leather at the lower part of the longer fold? And maybe stuff the bag for a week or so.


Thanks for the reply.  Yes, I can temporarily lift the crease into place but then it just reverts to this position.  I tried stuffing it for a few nights and it didn't keep the shape once I took out the stuffing either.  It's odd, because the other bag they sent me with the dried glue was perfectly symmetrical.  In retrospect, wish I would have kept that one as the issue was less obvious.


----------



## bearygood22

anoni said:


> Has anyone had any issues with quality control when ordering?  I placed an order for a Numero Un Nano in burgundy, and it arrived with 3 large clear drops of some type of dried glue or adhesive.  Polene was responsive, had me return it and sent a replacement pretty quickly.  But the replacement bag, unlike the first, is extremely lopsided in the creasing.  I emailed Polene 6 days ago but have not received a reply.  I don't think this is the way the bag is supposed to look, is it?
> View attachment 5192384


Hi, the bag looks a bit squashed on the left side. Did you try undoing all the buttons to smooth out all creases, and then doing up the buttons again? It is not right of polene to ignore a message, but perhaps they got bogged down with emails. I’d send them a follow up.


----------



## anoni

bearygood22 said:


> Hi, the bag looks a bit squashed on the left side. Did you try undoing all the buttons to smooth out all creases, and then doing up the buttons again? It is not right of polene to ignore a message, but perhaps they got bogged down with emails. I’d send them a follow up.


Yes, I did try that as well.  Thanks for the response.  Will certainly try them again.


----------



## papertiger

Punkey said:


> New styles are out. They call it lizard (in camel, green, sienna and black. I think it looks good but I'm not crazy about it. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5184303
> View attachment 5184304
> View attachment 5184305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184306



I think the scale (of the scales) is too big for all but one of the bags.


----------



## the_baglover

Jereni said:


> Sorry for the delay! Thank you for the info. Is this your first Neuf? Given the design, do you like it enough to buy another if the right color came out?


Hi, I have two actually. The first was in Cognac which is a really beautiful colour and the second is Blush. I'm waiting for a navy blue to come out. This bag look better in colours other than black as you can appreciate the details more.

Handbags are such a personal item. You have to see if it works with your life and style


----------



## Passerine123

anoni said:


> Has anyone had any issues with quality control when ordering?  I placed an order for a Numero Un Nano in burgundy, and it arrived with 3 large clear drops of some type of dried glue or adhesive.  Polene was responsive, had me return it and sent a replacement pretty quickly.  But the replacement bag, unlike the first, is extremely lopsided in the creasing.  I emailed Polene 6 days ago but have not received a reply.  I don't think this is the way the bag is supposed to look, is it?
> View attachment 5192384


I think it might resolve itself in time. My Numero Un in navy and also in trio vert had a similar look (this photo was taken a few days after I got the trio vert). They are both fine now. TBH, I never noticed the lopsidedness, but perhaps it was less obvious in the green.


----------



## anoni

Passerine123 said:


> I think it might resolve itself in time. My Numero Un in navy and also in trio vert had a similar look (this photo was taken a few days after I got the trio vert). They are both fine now. TBH, I never noticed the lopsidedness, but perhaps it was less obvious in the green.


Thanks, I hope so.  I did finally hear back from Polene and they said that the purse is "not always symmetric."  It's really disappointing to me, especially since this was the second bag they sent, and the first one (despite having spots of dried glue on it) looked so different from this one.  I absolutely love the design of these bags, but they seem to be having some issues with quality control.  By the way, both of them arrived just in the dust cover, not in bubble wrap as I've seen with other Polene bags.


----------



## holdalls

anoni said:


> Thanks, I hope so.  I did finally hear back from Polene and they said that the purse is "not always symmetric."  It's really disappointing to me, especially since this was the second bag they sent, and the first one (despite having spots of dried glue on it) looked so different from this one.  I absolutely love the design of these bags, but they seem to be having some issues with quality control.  By the way, both of them arrived just in the dust cover, not in bubble wrap as I've seen with other Polene bags.



I completely understand your disappointment. I would be too. But the Un isn't a "structured" bag in the usual sense - so it can definitely be shaped, unshaped, molded, etc. QC issues are not that uncommon, sadly, even (or especially?) among high end luxury brands that charge 10x as much. Regarding the bubble wrap, I personally see that as a good thing, since it decreases plastic usage, if it wasn't just a one-off mistake. But, at the same time, if the bag's just banging around in the box with only a dust cover, that can probably affect the shape. Maybe they'll start using eco-friendly stuffers? I don't know. But companies change over time -- i have a Numero Un from a long time ago that doesn't have the Polene name stamped on the feet (i thought it was counterfeit!)


----------



## bearygood22

anoni said:


> Thanks, I hope so.  I did finally hear back from Polene and they said that the purse is "not always symmetric."  It's really disappointing to me, especially since this was the second bag they sent, and the first one (despite having spots of dried glue on it) looked so different from this one.  I absolutely love the design of these bags, but they seem to be having some issues with quality control.  By the way, both of them arrived just in the dust cover, not in bubble wrap as I've seen with other Polene bags.


Hi, polene’s reply is unsatisfactory to me, and i would have been totally disappointed and upset if I were in your shoes. From your picture the asymmetry is somewhat jarring, and I’d ask for a refund or exchange. I don’t know if this lack of bubble wrap is a new thing. I have many polene bags, all arrived bubble wrapped, including the last one that arrived around 2 months ago, and the 3 nanos too.


----------



## Biogirl1

On the Polene site, I see several uns that are lopsided too, so hope that helps!


----------



## Biogirl1

(I’m away from home so I can’t report on how my own uns look…)


----------



## fayden

pinstripeprincess said:


> This beauty just arrived! I've been wanting a Neuf since the design came out, but was waiting for the right color. The blush is a winner!



Hi there, I love this color. I have a question on the leather, is it soft and pliable? Or is it stiff and it just looks soft?


----------



## Jereni

Thought this was interesting. Ended up on this website yesterday - this brand seems to mostly create affordable versions of trendy designer bags.

And they had this, which just struck me as being a direct riff of the Polene Neuf. So maybe Polene is even driving trends now… although in truth I do think there’s a designer bag that the Neuf has some similarities to. I can’t remember which it is, or which one came first.




So maybe Polene is even driving trends now… although in truth I do think there’s a designer bag that the Neuf has some similarities to. I can’t remember which it is, or which one came first.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Does anyone have a size comparison of the Nano Un vs. Onze? Didn't love the Nano like I thought I would so I sold it. I think the Onze is more up my alley. I tried to search for a comparison photo and didn't see anything! They look like they'd be similar in size but the Onze fitting more?


----------



## esdderxD

pixiejenna said:


> I;ve stumbled across this brand and really like the look of the bags. I might get one in the fall but it’s hard when you can’t see them IRL. I’m debating being the nano and one leaning towards the nano. I don’t carry a lot in general but worry it may be too small or look child like on me size wise I;m 5’3 XL. I also am debating between cognac and Carmel. Also the size of the bag seems to determine the type of leather as well the nano seems to be textured leather and the one seems to be grained leather which I generally prefer. I feel like the textured leather will feel like saffrano leather and some what stiff. Anyone one have any comparison pics of the two sizes or colors? Any other recommendation would be appreciated as well.



Hi @pixiejenna! I wish I could answer all of your questions but I only have a size comparison photo for you. These are the Numero Un (in the black full grain textured calf leather) and the Numero Un Nano (in the black textured calf leather) with an iPhone 11 for scale. You can definitely see/feel the difference between the full grain textured calf leather (pebbled) and the textured calf leather (more like saffiano). I do wish they had made the Numero Un Nano in the same pebbled leather as the Numero Un.




On a different note, I recently noticed that the magnetic closure on my Numero Un Nano is a little wonky (when compared to the Polène stamping). It doesn't bother me too much though.


----------



## pixiejenna

esdderxD said:


> Hi @pixiejenna! I wish I could answer all of your questions but I only have a size comparison photo for you. These are the Numero Un (in the black full grain textured calf leather) and the Numero Un Nano (in the black textured calf leather) with an iPhone 11 for scale. You can definitely see/feel the difference between the full grain textured calf leather (pebbled) and the textured calf leather (more like saffiano). I do wish they had made the Numero Un Nano in the same pebbled leather as the Numero Un.
> 
> View attachment 5199345
> 
> 
> On a different note, I recently noticed that the magnetic closure on my Numero Un Nano is a little wonky (when compared to the Polène stamping). It doesn't bother me too much though.
> 
> View attachment 5199346



‘Thanks for the comparison between the two sizes. I do prefer pebbled leather to saffrano leather. Kind of makes me want to lean towards the larger size for the leather even though the smaller size would fit my needs.


----------



## esdderxD

pixiejenna said:


> ‘Thanks for the comparison between the two sizes. I do prefer pebbled leather to saffrano leather. Kind of makes me want to lean towards the larger size for the leather even though the smaller size would fit my needs.



My pleasure! I completely understand how you feel. I am hoping that they will eventually make the Numero Un Nano in the pebbled leather.


----------



## liliBuo

They have a new bag:  UMI


----------



## sundreamer

Oh my, the Umi is just gorgeous  Tempted to go for this in the Cognac or Clay color. I love the versatility of the strap.


----------



## JenJBS

And the Umi is available in the lovely Blush color!


----------



## Punkey

MsMoneybagg said:


> Does anyone have a size comparison of the Nano Un vs. Onze? Didn't love the Nano like I thought I would so I sold it. I think the Onze is more up my alley. I tried to search for a comparison photo and didn't see anything! They look like they'd be similar in size but the Onze fitting more?


They are similar in size. Although the Onze is a tad smaller the inside seems a bit bigger as it is not a structured bag. 
I only use the Onze as an evening/going out bag though. It all depends what you like/need the bag for. I tend to use my nano all the time when running errands.


----------



## aob

Did anybody just notice Polene has just raised prices on many of their bags.  The Nano is now $320 to $340 USD.  I think now manybe it's time to scour e-bay and poshmark.


----------



## lenie

sundreamer said:


> Oh my, the Umi is just gorgeous  Tempted to go for this in the Cognac or Clay color. I love the versatility of the strap.


I am debating the same color choices, cognac or clay. Does anyone know how clay compares to taupe?


----------



## Punkey

aob said:


> Did anybody just notice Polene has just raised prices on many of their bags.  The Nano is now $320 to $340 USD.  I think now manybe it's time to scour e-bay and poshmark.


I was just on their website and noticed the same. I paid 220 Euro for my Nano in grained leather. Now its 260 Euro. 
They also changed the names of the bags over number 10. Onze (11) is now "Beri" 
A lot of designer brands increase prices but Polene is known for more affordable prices so I don't know if this was a smart move.


----------



## JenJBS

lenie said:


> I am debating the same color choices, cognac or clay. Does anyone know how clay compares to taupe?



Sorry, I don't.

I'm actually really loving this style in the burgundy color...    But will wait 'til after Thanksgiving to see if they offer free shipping again this year.


----------



## Fancyfree

esdderxD said:


> Hi @pixiejenna! I wish I could answer all of your questions but I only have a size comparison photo for you. These are the Numero Un (in the black full grain textured calf leather) and the Numero Un Nano (in the black textured calf leather) with an iPhone 11 for scale. You can definitely see/feel the difference between the full grain textured calf leather (pebbled) and the textured calf leather (more like saffiano). I do wish they had made the Numero Un Nano in the same pebbled leather as the Numero Un.
> 
> View attachment 5199345
> 
> 
> On a different note, I recently noticed that the magnetic closure on my Numero Un Nano is a little wonky (when compared to the Polène stamping). It doesn't bother me too much though.
> 
> View attachment 5199346


I have been dreaming of a Nano in the lovely _full grain _textured calf leather for years.

I know we are not alone in preferring this pebbled leather to the criss-cross, saffiano-like leather.
I wonder - has anyone told Polene? Are they aware that we want Nano in this leather?

Wouldn't it be great if we could write to them and tell them that, say, 43 ladies on Purse Forum wish to order Nanos in full grain textured calf leather....


----------



## warmandccozy

I just noticed the price increase tonight...just as I was about to buy it! WTH, the Nano went from $260 to $320?!


----------



## Passerine123

JenJBS said:


> And the Umi is available in the lovely Blush color!
> 
> View attachment 5199904


UMI looks great and the price isn't bad either. Thanks! Regarding the color, I will wait until I see the bags in the store itself before deciding. I find that the colors in their photos don't always match up to the reality. Also noticed that only with the Bordeaux color photo spread do you get a look at the bag's inside.


----------



## Jereni

liliBuo said:


> They have a new bag:  UMI
> View attachment 5199799



Oh wow that was fast! I feel like the onze and douze only just came out.

This new bag definitely fits nicely into their aesthetic. The slight-hobo / curved-shoulder-bag is about my least favorite bag style so it will probably be a pass for me.

But +1 to the as-yet nonexistent virtual petition for them to make Nanos in the full grain leather! I love the Nano and would own many of it but so far only in the smooth because I do not care for the saffiano-style leather. I have the Douze (now the Cyme) in the saffiano and love the bag but one in that leather is probably enough.


----------



## totally

liliBuo said:


> They have a new bag:  UMI
> View attachment 5199799



I love it! Personally I prefer the simpler bag styles that Polène releases, like the Dix and Umi. While the folds on the Onze/Béri and Douze/Cyme certainly make the bag unique, I just prefer a clean fuss-free aesthetic. Love that the Umi can be adjusted between shoulder and crossbody length like the Dix. IMO the Umi looks better as a crossbody than the Dix.


----------



## fsadeli

I believe the prices have just gone up


----------



## liliBuo

JenJBS said:


> Sorry, I don't.
> 
> I'm actually really loving this style in the burgundy color...    But will wait 'til after Thanksgiving to see if they offer free shipping again this year.


Oh I didn't know they had that last year!! Please let us know if they do, I might get the caramel one at that time too!!


----------



## liliBuo

Fancyfree said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could write to them and tell them that, say, 43 ladies on Purse Forum wish to order Nanos in full grain textured calf leather....


That and also I would love a size between the nano and the regular Un.. same size as a speedy 30 or birkin 30!!


----------



## JenJBS

liliBuo said:


> Oh I didn't know they had that last year!! Please let us know if they do, I might get the caramel one at that time too!!



The last few years they offered free international shipping from the day after Thanksgiving until Christmas.


----------



## holdalls

Punkey said:


> I was just on their website and noticed the same. I paid 220 Euro for my Nano in grained leather. Now its 260 Euro.
> They also changed the names of the bags over number 10. Onze (11) is now "Beri"
> A lot of designer brands increase prices but Polene is known for more affordable prices so I don't know if this was a smart move.



Yeah, but we really don't know anything about their costs - of materials, labor, etc., so there's probably a reason for increases. Inflation? I'd hope that they, as a company, have done the cost benefit analysis of raising prices prior to making such a decision. Or maybe there's growing demand due to their social media campaigns and giving out free bags (i'm really hoping Polene doesn't turn out like Senreve or other brands that just send them out to "influencers"). It's still fairly affordable - I guess I'm comparing Polene prices to bags that are in the thousands, and even those high end luxury brands are getting more and more expensive for the same (although likely worse quality) bags. 

There are definitely a lot of Polene bags on Poshmark and other sites like that! I've purchased a few there myself - although I'm always concerned about fakes, even if there's no real reason to be :/ 

I am wondering why they changed the name for the Onze bag though. Seems like they're not into the numbers anymore.


----------



## Norma Jeane Monroe

liliBuo said:


> They have a new bag:  UMI
> View attachment 5199799


Wow.... this is gorgeous. I'm am tempted to buy the chalk color. Someone said this was a hobo sytle bag, but I disagree it's more of a baguette style that can be worn crossbody occasionally which I find very versatile. I only have two Polene bags. Was interested in the dix in chalk, but I perfer this one instead.


----------



## foxgal

Norma Jeane Monroe said:


> Wow.... this is gorgeous. I'm am tempted to buy the chalk color. Someone said this was a hobo sytle bag, but I disagree it's more of a baguette style that can be worn crossbody occasionally which I find very versatile. I only have two Polene bags. Was interested in the dix in chalk, but I perfer this one instead.



It’s an interesting silhouette…kinda like a hobo with the scooped top but with the flat baguette bottom. Kinda reminiscent of the Hermes Massai, which I always loved the simplicity of. But more practical with a wider base and not deep like a bottomless pit, not to mention the stupid price of H!


----------



## Ally1707

I love the Umi… i am on ban island but I really want it. I can’t even pick a color because I love them all. J wish they did a mustard for fall…


----------



## Fancyfree

As I don't care for the textured leather of the Nano, I have been wondering whether to buy a Numero Un Mini Backpack to wear as a shoulder bag instead. But I am truly bewildered concerning the sizes of Un Nano versus Un Mini .

I own a full sized Numero Un. The website states that the width is 32 cm, which is the exact width of my bag at the widest/"chubbiest" part.



So I have assumed it is the widest point they use to measure width in the other bags, too...

According to the website, the Nano and the Minis are the same width (20.5 cm), and the Minis are only 1 cm taller than the Nano.  

However, when I enlarge the_ images_ from the website to have the same width,
it appears impossible that the Minis are only 1 cm taller... 
(Actually, the Mini and the Mini Backpack do not look the same height, either...)





Do any of you gals own a Mini Backpack? Can you _*please*_ share it's true measurements ? 

If anyone owns both a Nano and a Mini, it would be great to see a comparison photo


----------



## Rovercat

Fancyfree said:


> Do any of you gals own a Mini Backpack? Can you _*please*_ share it's true measurements ?
> 
> If anyone owns both a Nano and a Mini, it would be great to see a comparison photo



Hi, I have the full-size Un and the Mini backpack. It’s actually tricky to get exact measurements because of the curves, so I’m attaching photos. Hope this helps!


----------



## Fancyfree

Rovercat said:


> Hi, I have the full-size Un and the Mini backpack. It’s actually tricky to get exact measurements because of the curves, so I’m attaching photos. Hope this helps!


_*Thank you, @Rovercat  *_


----------



## Rovercat

JenJBS said:


> And the Umi is available in the lovely Blush color!




There is a review of the blush Umi on YouTube. The lighting isn’t great but it’s helpful as a first impression.


----------



## Fancyfree

A few days ago I suddenly realized that I needed to order a navy Un Nano, despite my misgivings about the textured leather. 
Main reason being that the Mini Backpack does not come in navy. 
None of the new bags come in navy, either. So I assume Polene may not be making more navy bags...

Bag arrived today and WOW! 
It is gorgeous! 
It is _*the loveliest small bag*_ ever .

And weirdly, the textured leather (which I do not like on my Numero Dix Hobo) is perfect and beautiful on this bag,- I _really_ like it! 
(So much so that I strongly suspect I will be ordering a black, a dark green and a burgundy one, too. Oh dear )

There is no way I can take photos anywhere near as good as on the website, so there is no point trying. 
All I can say is that this bag is far prettier in real life than photos can show.


----------



## Elm1979

Did Polene have a slight price increase???


----------



## Fancyfree

Yes, scroll back a few posts and you will see it talked about


----------



## Satcheldoll

Fancyfree said:


> A few days ago I suddenly realized that I needed to order a navy Un Nano, despite my misgivings about the textured leather.
> Main reason being that the Mini Backpack does not come in navy.
> None of the new bags come in navy, either. So I assume Polene may not be making more navy bags...
> 
> Bag arrived today and WOW!
> It is gorgeous!
> It is _*the loveliest small bag*_ ever .
> 
> And weirdly, the textured leather (which I do not like on my Numero Dix Hobo) is perfect and beautiful on this bag,- I _really_ like it!
> (So much so that I strongly suspect I will be ordering a black, a dark green and a burgundy one, too. Oh dear )
> 
> There is no way I can take photos anywhere near as good as on the website, so there is no point trying.
> All I can say is that this bag is far prettier in real life than photos can show.


I also have the Navy Un Nano and was pleasantly surprised that it was softer than I expected. Have yet to carry it but it will get used now that I’m back to working in the office.


----------



## Retroflowers

Just posted this on the Numero Neuf chat, but wanted to post it here as well since this is the main chat 

I haven't been purchasing Polene lately, but the Umi has got me really excited (Already bit the bullet in the clay variant, will be back to post first impressions of it!)

--
[Numero Neuf review:]

Just wanted to give a quick shoutout to this beautiful Numero Neuf in Taupe, a bag which I've owned since Dec 2020 and have loved so much ever since (It's currently my favourite bag in my collection!).

First off, the colour and model pics on Polene's website does not do this bag justice. In person, the neuf has a beautiful sheen (Just a very subtle glow) to its leather which gives it additional life. The leather is also incredible and of amazing quality, I always feel like I'm holding a pillow whenever I bring it out!

About the weight, it definitely feels light to me for a full leather bag, even when its fully stuffed with items. Regarding the size, I'm only 5"2 and was initially afraid that it'll overwhelm my frame. But it does not (Photo attached)!

The only cons I can think about for this bag would be:
1) The leather strap is practically useless because its so thin + I don't feel that it compliments the design on this bag (It's nicer on the crook of the arm)
2) Despite the size, the opening of the mouth can be quite cumbersome to get into because of the fold (I can't fit a book in unless I really squeeze!)

--

Other than these minor cons, I encourage everyone to pick up this bag (Whatever colour, they're all so beautiful) because you will definitely not regret it ^_^


----------



## MaggieAnn

Retroflowers said:


> Just posted this on the Numero Neuf chat, but wanted to post it here as well since this is the main chat
> 
> I haven't been purchasing Polene lately, but the Umi has got me really excited (Already bit the bullet in the clay variant, will be back to post first impressions of it!)
> 
> --
> [Numero Neuf review:]
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick shoutout to this beautiful Numero Neuf in Taupe, a bag which I've owned since Dec 2020 and have loved so much ever since (It's currently my favourite bag in my collection!).
> 
> First off, the colour and model pics on Polene's website does not do this bag justice. In person, the neuf has a beautiful sheen (Just a very subtle glow) to its leather which gives it additional life. The leather is also incredible and of amazing quality, I always feel like I'm holding a pillow whenever I bring it out!
> 
> About the weight, it definitely feels light to me for a full leather bag, even when its fully stuffed with items. Regarding the size, I'm only 5"2 and was initially afraid that it'll overwhelm my frame. But it does not (Photo attached)!
> 
> The only cons I can think about for this bag would be:
> 1) The leather strap is practically useless because its so thin + I don't feel that it compliments the design on this bag (It's nicer on the crook of the arm)
> 2) Despite the size, the opening of the mouth can be quite cumbersome to get into because of the fold (I can't fit a book in unless I really squeeze!)
> 
> --
> 
> Other than these minor cons, I encourage everyone to pick up this bag (Whatever colour, they're all so beautiful) because you will definitely not regret it ^_^
> 
> View attachment 5210556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210557


Well said!!  The Neuf is one of my favorite bags too. It definitely can compete against my LV or Gucci bags! I like its understated appearance and silhouette. I agree with you in every single point. The color taupe is amazing, just bought the Douze Mini in Taupe a few days ago and was a little bit worried that it wouldn’t go well with darker winter colors and clothes. But it fits very nicely into my wardrobe. Couldn’t be happier. But out of all my Polène bags (Un Nano, Neuf, Dix, Douze Mini), the Neuf is my favorite.


----------



## Antonia

Alana Crossbody Handbag - Tan
					

THIS ITEM IS FINAL SALE Measurements 8" L x 3.25" W x 7.25" H Handle Drop: 3” Removable/ Adjustable Shoulder Strap: 19.5” - 24.5” Bag Type: Crossbody Material: Faux Leather and Genuine Suede Interior Details: 1 Slip Pocket, 1 Zipper Pocket Exterior Details: Gold Protective Feet Hardware: Gold...




					www.vicicollection.com
				




Look at this copy of the Numero Un bag from Vici Collection...faux leather.  Looks so cheasy, doesn't it?


----------



## Framboise321

Antonia said:


> Alana Crossbody Handbag - Tan
> 
> 
> THIS ITEM IS FINAL SALE Measurements 8" L x 3.25" W x 7.25" H Handle Drop: 3” Removable/ Adjustable Shoulder Strap: 19.5” - 24.5” Bag Type: Crossbody Material: Faux Leather and Genuine Suede Interior Details: 1 Slip Pocket, 1 Zipper Pocket Exterior Details: Gold Protective Feet Hardware: Gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vicicollection.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this copy of the Numero Un bag from Vici Collection...faux leather.  Looks so cheesy, doesn't it?



OMG, that looks awful. As if you had the bag 10 years and trashed it. Even then a real Polene would still look better.


----------



## MaggieAnn

Antonia said:


> Alana Crossbody Handbag - Tan
> 
> 
> THIS ITEM IS FINAL SALE Measurements 8" L x 3.25" W x 7.25" H Handle Drop: 3” Removable/ Adjustable Shoulder Strap: 19.5” - 24.5” Bag Type: Crossbody Material: Faux Leather and Genuine Suede Interior Details: 1 Slip Pocket, 1 Zipper Pocket Exterior Details: Gold Protective Feet Hardware: Gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vicicollection.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this copy of the Numero Un bag from Vici Collection...faux leather.  Looks so cheasy, doesn't it?


Oh wow! 
It‘s clearly a copy, but a very bad copy! I can’t even look at it longer


----------



## southernbelle43

Antonia said:


> Alana Crossbody Handbag - Tan
> 
> 
> THIS ITEM IS FINAL SALE Measurements 8" L x 3.25" W x 7.25" H Handle Drop: 3” Removable/ Adjustable Shoulder Strap: 19.5” - 24.5” Bag Type: Crossbody Material: Faux Leather and Genuine Suede Interior Details: 1 Slip Pocket, 1 Zipper Pocket Exterior Details: Gold Protective Feet Hardware: Gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vicicollection.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this copy of the Numero Un bag from Vici Collection...faux leather.  Looks so cheasy, doesn't it?


Oh my that is pitiful!


----------



## josephinekr

Hi, I’m new to this brand and planning to buy an umi in blush. Just wanna ask if they ever offer any sale (like during thanksgiving)? Thanks!


----------



## Rovercat

josephinekr said:


> Hi, I’m new to this brand and planning to buy an umi in blush. Just wanna ask if they ever offer any sale (like during thanksgiving)? Thanks!



Hi, in the past few years they’ve offered free shipping between Thanksgiving and Christmas, but as far as I’m aware there has never been an actual sale.


----------



## kalilagirl

Finally, I can share in this thread. Received my numero huit (in cognac, such a rich color!) & numero sept ceinture (black) bags the other day.


----------



## Jereni

Gorgeous congrats @kalilagirl !!!


----------



## MaggieAnn

kalilagirl said:


> Finally, I can share in this thread. Received my numero huit (in cognac, such a rich color!) & numero sept ceinture (black) bags the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213027
> 
> View attachment 5213024


Congratulations!! 
Good choices!!


----------



## Tuned83

Slow on the uptake with this brand. Got this as a birthday present from DH. OMG may need an array of colours. Fantastically made (gorgeous leather, fav color, feet!) I have already moved in to it. I have a lot of bags, Chanel included. The quality of this is better than my most recent Chanel mini. I am a fan!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Tuned83 said:


> Slow on the uptake with this brand. Got this as a birthday present from DH. OMG may need an array of colours. Fantastically made (gorgeous leather, fav color, feet!) I have already moved in to it. I have a lot of bags, Chanel included. The quality of this is better than my most recent Chanel mini. I am a fan!
> View attachment 5214820



It‘s beautiful!!


----------



## Tuned83

MaggieAnn said:


> It‘s beautiful!!


Thank you! Now I am going to scour this thread for inspiration for next buy!!


----------



## AnnieSophie

Hey everyone  I was wondering if anyone has purchased Poléne‘s newest release, the _Umi bag? _I‘m thinking about pulling the trigger and would love your thoughts!


----------



## JenJBS

Tuned83 said:


> Slow on the uptake with this brand. Got this as a birthday present from DH. OMG may need an array of colours. Fantastically made (gorgeous leather, fav color, feet!) I have already moved in to it. I have a lot of bags, Chanel included. The quality of this is better than my most recent Chanel mini. I am a fan!
> View attachment 5214820



Congratulations!


----------



## TotinScience

My most fabulous TPF friend here has made me a happy owner of Numero Onze in lilac! I have to give it to Polene - in less capable hands, this bag could have become impossibly twee due to its diaper-like shape, a small size, and a pastel color. And yet, with its graceful proportions, immaculate quality, and just the right shade of lilac instead it's a very feminine, yet classic bag. I'm a fan! The only objection I have is that the pleats at the bottom cut into the bag's capacity, but it's a small bag so one shouldn't expect to be able to carry a lot in it anyway.


----------



## Tuned83

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you. I am genuinely so excited about this bag!


----------



## Rovercat

AnnieSophie said:


> Hey everyone  I was wondering if anyone has purchased Poléne‘s newest release, the _Umi bag? _I‘m thinking about pulling the trigger and would love your thoughts!


 
Same here! The person who posted a review on YouTube has now posted another one, with much better lighting. It does look like the zip is maybe a bit tricky to close and open because of the shape of the bag.


----------



## kalilagirl

TotinScience said:


> My most fabulous TPF friend here has made me a happy owner of Numero Onze in lilac! I have to give it to Polene - in less capable hands, this bag could have become impossibly twee due to its diaper-like shape, a small size, and a pastel color. And yet, with its graceful proportions, immaculate quality, and just the right shade of lilac instead it's a very feminine, yet classic bag. I'm a fan! The only objection I have is that the pleats at the bottom cut into the bag's capacity, but it's a small bag so one shouldn't expect to be able to carry a lot in it anyway.


Congrats the onze is on my list too!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My most fabulous TPF friend here has made me a happy owner of Numero Onze in lilac! I have to give it to Polene - in less capable hands, this bag could have become impossibly twee due to its diaper-like shape, a small size, and a pastel color. And yet, with its graceful proportions, immaculate quality, and just the right shade of lilac instead it's a very feminine, yet classic bag. I'm a fan! The only objection I have is that the pleats at the bottom cut into the bag's capacity, but it's a small bag so one shouldn't expect to be able to carry a lot in it anyway.


You nailed it in describing this bag.


----------



## kombucha

Can anyone show me what wearing the Neuf crossbody looks like? Is it too bulky when it is worn crossbody? 

I know it looks best when worn on the crook of the arm, but I prefer wearing my bags crossbody.


----------



## Blue Dahlia

Rovercat said:


> Same here! The person who posted a review on YouTube has now posted another one, with much better lighting. It does look like the zip is maybe a bit tricky to close and open because of the shape of the bag.


Hey everyone, I just bought the Umi last week. I haven't had a chance to carry it yet, but I didn't have any issues with the zipper when trying it on. It wasn't running super smooth yet, but the SA said it's going to run a lot smoother with some use. The leather is soft and the quality of the hardware is top notch as usual with Polene. I got the blush color and it's just really such a stunning bag. Keep in mind, though, that it's not super roomy, it'll fit the essentials and a sunglass case and a small water bottle. Overall, I can only recommend it so far


----------



## BBBagHag

I actually love the way it wears crossbody, maybe even more than arm carry. The curves of the bag “hug” your hip and feels very comfy. I don’t think too bulky, IMO. 



Jwang685 said:


> Ok thanks for your response! Yes I saw many people were quoted higher in the store! Appreciate it!





kombucha said:


> Can anyone show me what wearing the Neuf crossbody looks like? Is it too bulky when it is worn crossbody?
> 
> I know it looks best when worn on the crook of the arm, but I prefer wearing my bags crossbody.


----------



## JenJBS

Blue Dahlia said:


> Hey everyone, I just bought the Umi last week. I haven't had a chance to carry it yet, but I didn't have any issues with the zipper when trying it on. It wasn't running super smooth yet, but the SA said it's going to run a lot smoother with some use. The leather is soft and the quality of the hardware is top notch as usual with Polene. I got the blush color and it's just really such a stunning bag. Keep in mind, though, that it's not super roomy, it'll fit the essentials and a sunglass case and a small water bottle. Overall, I can only recommend it so far



Congratulations!    Thank you for the very helpful review!


----------



## Blue Dahlia

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!    Thank you for the very helpful review!


Thank you


----------



## Fancyfree

kombucha said:


> Can anyone show me what wearing the Neuf crossbody looks like? Is it too bulky when it is worn crossbody?
> 
> I know it looks best when worn on the crook of the arm, but I prefer wearing my bags crossbody.


I have had the same concerns, I too prefer to carry cross body (or shoulder) and based on the photos I have seen, it appears to me that this bag _looks_ most elegant hand or arm held.  After admiring and pondering for a few months I have decided that if need be, I can have _*one*_ bag in my collection that I may need to hand/arm carry to do it justice !


----------



## shogomomo

TotinScience said:


> My most fabulous TPF friend here has made me a happy owner of Numero Onze in lilac! I have to give it to Polene - in less capable hands, this bag could have become impossibly twee due to its diaper-like shape, a small size, and a pastel color. And yet, with its graceful proportions, immaculate quality, and just the right shade of lilac instead it's a very feminine, yet classic bag. I'm a fan! The only objection I have is that the pleats at the bottom cut into the bag's capacity, but it's a small bag so one shouldn't expect to be able to carry a lot in it anyway.


What a good friend! I have been going back and forth on this bag for months... if you happen to take any nice photos, id love to see them! I cant seem to get a grasp on what color the lilac really is!


----------



## TotinScience

shogomomo said:


> What a good friend! I have been going back and forth on this bag for months... if you happen to take any nice photos, id love to see them! I cant seem to get a grasp on what color the lilac really is!


This lilac color IS quite difficult to capture - I tried taking some shotgun portraits and I would say the color is somewhere between the two (one is natural overcast light as iPhone "sees" it, which is more yellow than IRL and another one is dimmer natural light with some filtering which makes it a bit darker). It's not a true lilac, more like blush with some purple undertone? In the mod shot, the strap is pretty much at max length and I am just shy of 5 ft 9.


----------



## MaggieAnn

TotinScience said:


> This lilac color IS quite difficult to capture - I tried taking some shotgun portraits and I would say the color is somewhere between the two (one is natural overcast light as iPhone "sees" it, which is more yellow than IRL and another one is dimmer natural light with some filtering which makes it a bit darker). It's not a true lilac, more like blush with some purple undertone? In the mod shot, the strap is pretty much at max length and I am just shy of 5 ft 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219240
> 
> View attachment 5219241
> 
> View attachment 5219242


Love your Onze!!    The lilac color is so beautiful! If I ever purchase the Onze, it’ll be in this color too! For now, I’m at purse peace, but with Polène, I know this peace won’t be there for a long time.


----------



## TotinScience

MaggieAnn said:


> Love your Onze!!    The lilac color is so beautiful! If I ever purchase the Onze, it’ll be in this color too! For now, I’m at purse peace, but with Polène, I know this peace won’t be there for a long time.


I love the expression "Purse Peace"


----------



## shogomomo

TotinScience said:


> This lilac color IS quite difficult to capture - I tried taking some shotgun portraits and I would say the color is somewhere between the two (one is natural overcast light as iPhone "sees" it, which is more yellow than IRL and another one is dimmer natural light with some filtering which makes it a bit darker). It's not a true lilac, more like blush with some purple undertone? In the mod shot, the strap is pretty much at max length and I am just shy of 5 ft 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219240
> 
> View attachment 5219241
> 
> View attachment 5219242


You are so nice!! Thank you for posting those pics! It looks sooo pretty i might have to go for it!


----------



## holdalls

Just a PSA - there are some scammy Polene listings on poshmark recently, so be careful if you decide to purchase from there! Some listings take the same photos from previous/other listings and pass them off as their own, so, there aren't photos of the actual bag. Also beware if the accounts are new!


----------



## soph.l

Hello, I'm new here and was wondering if someone could offer any suggestions. I recently made my first purchase on the Polene site about a week ago, my tracking status has not changed in this time and just says "order confirmed". customer service has not  been helpful and I just received a generic message about how they are currently having logistics issues and my order has not shipped. Has anyone else had an experience like this with Polene?


----------



## Atiyaah

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum.
> I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?
> View attachment 3751656


It's very durable and pretty bags. Got a numero un.


----------



## MaggieAnn

soph.l said:


> Hello, I'm new here and was wondering if someone could offer any suggestions. I recently made my first purchase on the Polene site about a week ago, my tracking status has not changed in this time and just says "order confirmed". customer service has not  been helpful and I just received a generic message about how they are currently having logistics issues and my order has not shipped. Has anyone else had an experience like this with Polene?


Congrats to your new bag!   Which one did you order?
Usually Polène ships within 2-4 business days, but if they’re having logistic problems right now, it may take longer. I would wait another 3-4 days then write to them again asking about the status again. But I guess there’s not much you can do about it, maybe cancel the order if you’re really annoyed. I’m sorry your first experience with Polène is like this .


----------



## TeeheeLV

For anyone who has purchased directly from the Polène website, how long did it take them to actually ship your purchase? I ordered one of the cyme bags over a week ago, got the confirmation email but nothing from them since. I even emailed them about ETA on shipment with no response and it’s been almost 3 days now. I live on the East Coast of US if that matters…


----------



## Retroflowers

Hi all!!  

As promised, I’m back to share my initial thoughts and impressions on the Polene Umi. Prior to this, I have owned the Un Mini, Neuf and Sept Mini.

First thoughts on the leather: it smells different from the other bags I’ve received from Polene!! Not in a bad way, just different. However, quality is still amazing and my bag arrived in pristine condition.

For your reference, the colour I’ve purchased is in Clay. The colour is difficult to truly capture, but I would say it’s true to its name and the colour is not the same as my Neuf in Taupe (this is browner). I’ll share colour comparisons when I have the bag next to each other!

I was pretty worried about the size because it looked pretty big as a shoulder bag on the model. It turns out to be true! It’s quite big on my frame (I’m 5”1, 45kg), and I’ve attached a few reference pics. I still think it looks cute though! But it is not a small bag by any means.

A few ‘cons’ of the bag (but I wouldn’t say they’re deal breakers):

- I find it quite hefty by nature! In comparison, I feel like the Neuf feels lighter but it might be because the leather on the Umi is more condensed onto a smaller frame 

- the zipper is quite annoying because it gets in the way when you’re reaching into the bag (it’s kind of scratches you)

- the bag looks better on the left shoulder due to the adjustable strap which exposes all the punctured leather holes if you wore it on your right shoulder

—

But other than that, lovely bag and Polene never ceases to amaze me!

P.S. sorry about the messy backgrounds, my house is currently undergoing renovation


----------



## TeeheeLV

MaggieAnn said:


> Congrats to your new bag!   Which one did you order?
> Usually Polène ships within 2-4 business days, but if they’re having logistic problems right now, it may take longer. I would wait another 3-4 days then write to them again asking about the status again. But I guess there’s not much you can do about it, maybe cancel the order if you’re really annoyed. I’m sorry your first experience with Polène is like this .


Oh didn’t even notice your reply to the other user. The only difference is that I have not had any formal response from them at all…


----------



## Retroflowers

TeeheeLV said:


> For anyone who has purchased directly from the Polène website, how long did it take them to actually ship your purchase? I ordered one of the cyme bags over a week ago, got the confirmation email but nothing from them since. I even emailed them about ETA on shipment with no response and it’s been almost 3 days now. I live on the East Coast of US if that matters…



My Umi shipped within a day after it was confirmed!


----------



## MaggieAnn

TeeheeLV said:


> Oh didn’t even notice your reply to the other user. The only difference is that I have not had any formal response from them at all…


Seems like Polène has some shipping problems at the moment. At least you’re not the only one, that’s kind of appeasing. But I think it’s strange that you haven’t even gotten a confirmation mail   . What did the website say right after you ordered? Usually they give you a sentence like „your order has been accepted/confirmed“ or something like that. Have you payed via PayPal? Then you have affirmation that your order has been proceeded in some kind of way. Or did they already take money from your bank account / credit card?


----------



## MaggieAnn

Retroflowers said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> As promised, I’m back to share my initial thoughts and impressions on the Polene Umi. Prior to this, I have owned the Un Mini, Neuf and Sept Mini.
> 
> First thoughts on the leather: it smells different from the other bags I’ve received from Polene!! Not in a bad way, just different. However, quality is still amazing and my bag arrived in pristine condition.
> 
> For your reference, the colour I’ve purchased is in Clay. The colour is difficult to truly capture, but I would say it’s true to its name and the colour is not the same as my Neuf in Taupe (this is browner). I’ll share colour comparisons when I have the bag next to each other!
> 
> I was pretty worried about the size because it looked pretty big as a shoulder bag on the model. It turns out to be true! It’s quite big on my frame (I’m 5”1, 45kg), and I’ve attached a few reference pics. I still think it looks cute though! But it is not a small bag by any means.
> 
> A few ‘cons’ of the bag (but I wouldn’t say they’re deal breakers):
> 
> - I find it quite hefty by nature! In comparison, I feel like the Neuf feels lighter but it might be because the leather on the Umi is more condensed onto a smaller frame
> 
> - the zipper is quite annoying because it gets in the way when you’re reaching into the bag (it’s kind of scratches you)
> 
> - the bag looks better on the left shoulder due to the adjustable strap which exposes all the punctured leather holes if you wore it on your right shoulder
> 
> —
> 
> But other than that, lovely bag and Polene never ceases to amaze me!
> 
> P.S. sorry about the messy backgrounds, my house is currently undergoing renovation
> View attachment 5222483
> View attachment 5222484
> View attachment 5222485
> View attachment 5222486
> View attachment 5222487
> View attachment 5222488
> View attachment 5222489
> View attachment 5222490
> View attachment 5222491


!!! 
The Umi looks great on you!!


----------



## TeeheeLV

MaggieAnn said:


> Seems like Polène has some shipping problems at the moment. At least you’re not the only one, that’s kind of appeasing. But I think it’s strange that you haven’t even gotten a confirmation mail   . What did the website say right after you ordered? Usually they give you a sentence like „your order has been accepted/confirmed“ or something like that. Have you payed via PayPal? Then you have affirmation that your order has been proceeded in some kind of way. Or did they already take money from your bank account / credit card?


I did get the confirmation email but nothing else. Just wasn’t sure if it took this long for a purchase to be shipped.


----------



## MaggieAnn

TeeheeLV said:


> I did get the confirmation email but nothing else. Just wasn’t sure if it took this long for a purchase to be shipped.


Ok, then I would say, if you don’t hear other, just wait. Polene usually is very reliable!


----------



## TeeheeLV

MaggieAnn said:


> Ok, then I would say, if you don’t hear other, just wait. Polene usually is very reliable!


Yea, I think I’ll keep waiting a little longer since I really want the bag. Just a bit disappointed it’s taking this long but thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## soph.l

MaggieAnn said:


> Congrats to your new bag!   Which one did you order?
> Usually Polène ships within 2-4 business days, but if they’re having logistic problems right now, it may take longer. I would wait another 3-4 days then write to them again asking about the status again. But I guess there’s not much you can do about it, maybe cancel the order if you’re really annoyed. I’m sorry your first experience with Polène is like this .


Hi thanks for your response, I went with the umi bag in black . To the other user who was waiting on their order as well, I just received a notification from the shipping company (DHL) that my order was shipped, hope you get good news soon as well.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

I was recently in Paris and stumbled upon the Polene (flagship?) store. Tried on multiple bags but fell in love with the chalk white Umi because of its soft grained leather and slightly puffy shape. This bag is incredibly roomy on the inside although it’s a little hard to zip open/closed because of the crescent shape.
I consider Hermès to be my holy grail brand for handbags because of their leather quality, but I don’t want to take out my H bags for errands or buying groceries. This bag serves that purpose for me - it’s easy to throw-on over the shoulder, holds a lot of things, and I can carry it in the rain. I compared the leather of this bag to my H bags and I think this grained leather is just as good as the H’s Togo or clemence leather! Overall I am super impressed with Polene’s quality and price.


----------



## MaggieAnn

soph.l said:


> Hi thanks for your response, I went with the umi bag in black . To the other user who was waiting on their order as well, I just received a notification from the shipping company (DHL) that my order was shipped, hope you get good news soon as well.


That’s good news!!  Would like to see an unboxing once you got the bag!


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Hey ladies and gents,
Could someone here post a side-by-side comparison of the Numero Un Mini vs LV Palm Springs Mini? I mainly want to know if they can fit the same amount of stuff. Not sure about getting the PSM now since it's over $2000, but the Polene Numero Un Mini Backpack looks like it could be an alternative? I had the Numero Un Nano in the past it was just a bit too small for my liking


----------



## JenJBS

A Polene bag is one of the purses in this week's PurseForum Roundup!


----------



## allyj128

TotinScience said:


> This lilac color IS quite difficult to capture - I tried taking some shotgun portraits and I would say the color is somewhere between the two (one is natural overcast light as iPhone "sees" it, which is more yellow than IRL and another one is dimmer natural light with some filtering which makes it a bit darker). It's not a true lilac, more like blush with some purple undertone? In the mod shot, the strap is pretty much at max length and I am just shy of 5 ft 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219240
> 
> View attachment 5219241
> 
> View attachment 5219242



thanks for the modshots - as a fellow tall person this looks like it really works as a long crossbody!


----------



## eclecticorange

Hi all! Just received my first Polène bag: the numéro un nano in taupe and I'm in love!! I'm 5'1 and it hits me right at the waist when worn crossbody at the loosest notch. Wondering what my next one will be now


----------



## MaggieAnn

eclecticorange said:


> Hi all! Just received my first Polène bag: the numéro un nano in taupe and I'm in love!! I'm 5'1 and it hits me right at the waist when worn crossbody at the loosest notch. Wondering what my next one will be now


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## taltcfdlr

Hi all! Planning to buy a Polene bag when I'm in Paris next month.  Just wanted to see if anyone from the US who has bought in their Paris store has been able to get a VAT refund? Thanks in advance!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

taltcfdlr said:


> Hi all! Planning to buy a Polene bag when I'm in Paris next month.  Just wanted to see if anyone from the US who has bought in their Paris store has been able to get a VAT refund? Thanks in advance!


I did! Tell them you'd like a detaxe and they'll fill out your forms which you can then process with GlobalBlue at the airport detaxe kiosks. Make sure to bring your passport when you go shopping so that you don't need to make a 2nd trip back to Polene like I did


----------



## JenJBS

eclecticorange said:


> Hi all! Just received my first Polène bag: the numéro un nano in taupe and I'm in love!! I'm 5'1 and it hits me right at the waist when worn crossbody at the loosest notch. Wondering what my next one will be now



Congratulations!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Polene has released a belt! It looks gorgeous!!    
what do you think? Actually debating about ordering the thicker one!


----------



## TotinScience

A somewhat of an off topic, but what is happening with Polene on Poshmark lately? It is completely overrun by duplicate postings from people with usernames like “gkshcurnsgagzb” and a single listings. It makes it nigh impossible to find an actual seller!


----------



## Antonia

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I was recently in Paris and stumbled upon the Polene (flagship?) store. Tried on multiple bags but fell in love with the chalk white Umi because of its soft grained leather and slightly puffy shape. This bag is incredibly roomy on the inside although it’s a little hard to zip open/closed because of the crescent shape.
> I consider Hermès to be my holy grail brand for handbags because of their leather quality, but I don’t want to take out my H bags for errands or buying groceries. This bag serves that purpose for me - it’s easy to throw-on over the shoulder, holds a lot of things, and I can carry it in the rain. I compared the leather of this bag to my H bags and I think this grained leather is just as good as the H’s Togo or clemence leather! Overall I am super impressed with Polene’s quality and price.
> View attachment 5222703
> View attachment 5222705
> View attachment 5222706


This is stunning and thank you for mentioning the comparison of the leathers!!  Congrats!


----------



## Antonia

So, I  know this is a handbag thread but Polene just released some beautiful leather belts...the kind you can tie up in a knot, which are hard to come by.  I love the wider belts!!  I'll definitely be buying one or two of these in the future!!


----------



## TeeheeLV

Just letting everyone know that I got my Cyme (camel) bag yesterday and I love it. I actually reached out to my card company to cancel the whole order after emailing them (Polène) a second time with no response. However, I was surprised when I received a refund the following day for the shipping fee only, to then have Polène emailing me back apologizing about the delay and asked if I would like a full refund or the item in question. I told them I would rather have the bag than a refund and so basically I got my bag with free shipping after the whole ordeal. Thanks again for everyone who responded to my previous enquiries.


----------



## Jereni

TotinScience said:


> A somewhat of an off topic, but what is happening with Polene on Poshmark lately? It is completely overrun by duplicate postings from people with usernames like “gkshcurnsgagzb” and a single listings. It makes it nigh impossible to find an actual seller!



Was browsing just now out of curiosity and you’re so right. A month or so ago I would look on Poshmark and see maybe less than a dozen Polene bags for sale. Now there is a massive set of search results, with many duplicates and extremely dubious looking listings. What a mess.

For example, this Neuf is posted no less than 3 times with 3 different usernames.



And then there are Neufs posted that… I dare to say just don’t look right. This seller has one Neuf that sold that looks right, but then there are these. Hmm.



Be careful out there guys! I would especially stay clear of listings whose description just sort of regurgitates Polene’s general description from their site, without any realistic additional wording about condition or other comments.


----------



## TotinScience

Jereni said:


> Was browsing just now out of curiosity and you’re so right. A month or so ago I would look on Poshmark and see maybe less than a dozen Polene bags for sale. Now there is a massive set of search results, with many duplicates and extremely dubious looking listings. What a mess.
> 
> For example, this Neuf is posted no less than 3 times with 3 different usernames.
> View attachment 5230627
> 
> 
> And then there are Neufs posted that… I dare to say just don’t look right. This seller has one Neuf that sold that looks right, but then there are these. Hmm.
> View attachment 5230630
> 
> 
> Be careful out there guys! I would especially stay clear of listings whose description just sort of regurgitates Polene’s general description from their site, without any realistic additional wording about condition or other comments.


So true!!! There are also listings where you click on a user's profile and discover that they had the exact same listing sold multiple times, which obviously is impossible. Be careful, folks!


----------



## kalilagirl

In my country, there is a shopping platform (similar to Amazon), amd i have found many sellers of fake Polene bags. They are mostly based in China. They also stole Polene's photos.


----------



## Ance346

lealea244 said:


> Thanks so much! I think i'll go for the pebbled since i'm thinking of using this one as a daily bag, but definitely want the smooth leather for the number 6 or number 1!


I would love the dix in pebbled leather but I don’t see this as an option. I am a huge fan of Polene but I don’t love their textured leather option. I’m currently considering a a numero dix but can’t choose a color. I was initially considering black, but I don’t like the contrast stitching on the smooth black leather although I do like it on the cognac… decisions decisions.


----------



## Ance346

MaggieAnn said:


> Polene has released a belt! It looks gorgeous!!
> what do you think? Actually debating about ordering the thicker one!


I plan to order one of the new belts as soon as I decide which numero dix to order . Will report back!


----------



## echo17

I just received my Umi in camel and it is beautiful! I love the puff - it will hold the structure well without an insert I think. The zipper is a little tricky but it doesn’t scratch, it’s just sticky and will take some working in. The bag is pretty roomy, bigger on the inside than I expected. And the bag isn’t too heavy either. Attaching photos of the bag and the inside of it!


----------



## JenJBS

echo17 said:


> I just received my Umi in camel and it is beautiful! I love the puff - it will hold the structure well without an insert I think. The zipper is a little tricky but it doesn’t scratch, it’s just sticky and will take some working in. The bag is pretty roomy, bigger on the inside than I expected. And the bag isn’t too heavy either. Attaching photos of the bag and the inside of it!
> 
> View attachment 5233052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233053



Congratulations on your lovely new bag!


----------



## sleepyD

I just got an email saying that Polene is offering free shipping between now and Oct 31st!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

sleepyD said:


> I just got an email saying that Polene is offering free shipping between now and Oct 31st!!!!!!



Yeah. Lots of places seem to be doing their sales/specials early this year - due to the supply chain issues, which will get worse closer to Christmas.


----------



## JenJBS

I don't have a burgundy bag - until my new Numbero Dix arrives next week!   I couldn't resist.   I love that style, and that is a color I'm missing in my bag selection.


----------



## calamitymanu

sleepyD said:


> I just got an email saying that Polene is offering free shipping between now and Oct 31st!!!!!!


I wish I had received the same email I have a long Polene wish list. I would like to buy a huit mini in camel and am debating between the un nano and the beri (onze) in taupe.


----------



## handbag.gal

Yessss, I've been waiting for the free shipping since they did it last December. Didn't get one then as I was still mulling over it. Finally pulled the trigger now and bought my first Polene  can't wait to get my Huit


----------



## Fancyfree

calamitymanu said:


> I wish I had received the same email I have a long Polene wish list. I would like to buy a huit mini in camel and am debating between the un nano and the beri (onze) in taupe.


But I believe the offer stands even if you are not on their mailing list! There is no code necessary or anything like that...


----------



## hermajesty_hm

sleepyD said:


> I just got an email saying that Polene is offering free shipping between now and Oct 31st!!!!!!


And of course I just placed my order yesterday and paid $40 in shipping for two bags plus another $90 in duty fees!! Had no idea about this but should have researched more. Do you think if I email them I can get refunded for the shipping?


----------



## calamitymanu

Fancyfree said:


> But I believe the offer stands even if you are not on their mailing list! There is no code necessary or anything like that...
> 
> View attachment 5234163


Actually, I’m on their mailing list but I think the offer only applies for certain countries (I’m in Italy). I’ve just tried placing an order and they applied shipping costs. I think I’ll have to wait the holiday season to get free shipping.


----------



## lblace

Just wondering if anyone has seen the numero un mini in lizard print IRL, or has any mod shots to share? 
Been tempted since it first came out a few months ago but can’t decide if I would like the print...... already have the numero un mini in grey and absolutely love it


----------



## sleepyD

Fancyfree said:


> But I believe the offer stands even if you are not on their mailing list! There is no code necessary or anything like that...
> 
> View attachment 5234163



that’s right, no required.


----------



## Jereni

sleepyD said:


> I just got an email saying that Polene is offering free shipping between now and Oct 31st!!!!!!



Ugh so tempting to get the Neuf!


----------



## Rovercat

sleepyD said:


> that’s right, no required.



The free shipping doesn’t seem to apply to European countries, including the UK.


----------



## prettynpink366

I have the Numero Un in Trio Grey, with the suede top flap. Does anyone have any suede cleaner recommendations? The back side of the handbag appears to have some denim transfer on the suede!


----------



## Fancyfree

Rovercat said:


> The free shipping doesn’t seem to apply to European countries, including the UK.


 Maybe in November ?


----------



## totally

Rovercat said:


> The free shipping doesn’t seem to apply to European countries, including the UK.



I tried checking out on the Euro site since many Canadian users reported lower duties when paying in EUR vs USD, but unfortunately it still charged shipping :/ guess I'll wait until November!


----------



## sdlc

Oh, it’s free shipping. Been wanting to try this brand, torn between Numero Sept and Numero Dix Hobo!


----------



## merewalsh

I've been waiting for the free shipping! I have a Numero Un Mini and have been wanting another bag since the quality was so good. I ordered the new Umi in Camel on Wednesday and just received my shipping notification. Nov 8th is the estimated date from DHL. I'm in the US. I've been going back and forth about the dix, umi, neuf, and huit but I think the Umi will make a great travel back since it has a zipper. It also reminds me a bit of the Prada re edition 2000. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## JenJBS

merewalsh said:


> I've been waiting for the free shipping! I have a Numero Un Mini and have been wanting another bag since the quality was so good. I ordered the new Umi in Camel on Wednesday and just received my shipping notification. Nov 8th is the estimated date from DHL. I'm in the US. I've been going back and forth about the dix, umi, neuf, and huit but I think the Umi will make a great travel back since it has a zipper. It also reminds me a bit of the Prada re edition 2000. Can't wait to get it!



Also bought on Wednesday, arriving on the 8th. Did your bag go from Spain to Italy? Mine just did, and I can't figure out why they sent it over 800 miles east, when it needs to come west.  So over 1600 extra miles (and no idea yet how much extra time) by the time it gets back to Spain.


----------



## Ance346

JenJBS said:


> Also bought on Wednesday, arriving on the 8th. Did your bag go from Spain to Italy? Mine just did, and I can't figure out why they sent it over 800 miles east, when it needs to come west.  So over 1600 extra miles (and no idea yet how much extra time) by the time it gets back to Spain.


I placed an order on Wednesday for the numero dix and 2 belts. The dix arrived today (California) but the belts won’t arrive until the 8th.


----------



## JenJBS

Ance346 said:


> I placed an order on Wednesday for the numero dix and 2 belts. The dix arrived today (California) but the belts won’t arrive until the 8th.



Glad you at least got your Dix. Neither of my other two Polene bags went to Italy.


----------



## calamitymanu

Hi everyone! 
If Polene offers free shipping over Christmas, I'd like to place an order for two bags: the numero huit mini in camel plus a small bag in taupe. Please help me decide the model of the taupe bag: I'm torn between the numero un nano and the onze/beri.
To be honest, I already own a numero un nano in burgundy but wouldn't mind getting a second one (even though I love it in the trio camel version). I like the onze/beri, but I'm afraid the clasp could get scratched easily. I would wear the bag both with casual as well as with more dressed up outfits.
Thank you in advance for your help!  

Manuela


----------



## merewalsh

JenJBS said:


> Also bought on Wednesday, arriving on the 8th. Did your bag go from Spain to Italy? Mine just did, and I can't figure out why they sent it over 800 miles east, when it needs to come west.  So over 1600 extra miles (and no idea yet how much extra time) by the time it gets back to Spain.



Mine went from Spain to the UK to Miami. If it's already in Miami I'm not sure how it'll take until November 8 to get to North Carolina. But then again, it is DHL.


----------



## JenJBS

merewalsh said:


> Mine went from Spain to the UK to Miami. If it's already in Miami I'm not sure how it'll take until November 8 to get to North Carolina. But then again, it is DHL.



My DHL packages usually arrive at least a few days early. Hopefully we both get our packages soon. Mine just cleared customs - while still in flight to Cincinnati.


----------



## merewalsh

JenJBS said:


> My DHL packages usually arrive at least a few days early. Hopefully we both get our packages soon. Mine just cleared customs - while still in flight to Cincinnati.


That's great to know! I've never had good luck with DHL but maybe I will this time.


----------



## merewalsh

echo17 said:


> I just received my Umi in camel and it is beautiful! I love the puff - it will hold the structure well without an insert I think. The zipper is a little tricky but it doesn’t scratch, it’s just sticky and will take some working in. The bag is pretty roomy, bigger on the inside than I expected. And the bag isn’t too heavy either. Attaching photos of the bag and the inside of it!
> 
> View attachment 5233052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233053


 Oh wow! This is gorgeous. This is the style/color I ordered and I can't wait to get it. The color looks like exactly what I wanted. Almost all of my bags are colors and I wanted something neutral but still with personality for a daily/travel bag.


----------



## sdlc

Decided to order the Numero Sept in Taupe. I wanted to get the Cabas as well, but maybe next time!


----------



## Kit812

sdlc said:


> Decided to order the Numero Sept in Taupe. I wanted to get the Cabas as well, but maybe next time!


You will LOVE the Nubero Sept in Taupe, sdlc.  I have it in taupe in the grained leather and I love it so much that I am thinking about getting the Numero Sept in black as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## sdlc

Kit812 said:


> You will LOVE the Nubero Sept in Taupe, sdlc.  I have it in taupe in the grained leather and I love it so much that I am thinking about getting the Numero Sept in black as well.  Enjoy!



Great to hear! The black looks really classy, I just have a few black bags already that’s why I didn’t get it.


----------



## Kit812

Echo17- your camel Umi looks gorgeous.  Congratulations! 

The camel color of your bag is the perfect camel shade.  Polene's online photos of this color depict more of an orange tone but in your photos it looks more subdued- a perfect natural and classy shade.  Enjoy your Umi and thanks for posting the pics!  I'd be interested in hearing which strap setting you prefer.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Took advantage of the free shipping and order the Numero Neuf in cognac. I have a feeling it might be too big as an everyday carry for me, so I will most likely use exclusively for Autumn/Winter when I carry more items.


----------



## JenJBS

My burgundy Dix arrived!  
I do like that on the burgundy the ends of the crossbody strap, and the 'strap' under the bottom of the bag show up much better than they do on the black. And the gold lettering/hardware against the burgundy is beautiful.


----------



## handbag.gal

JenJBS said:


> My burgundy Dix arrived!
> I do like that on the burgundy the ends of the crossbody strap, and the 'strap' under the bottom of the bag show up much better than they do on the black. And the gold lettering/hardware against the burgundy is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5238860


Looks gorgeous. How many items can you fit in it?


----------



## JenJBS

I do like that on the burgundy the ends of the  crossbody strap, and the 'strap' under the bottom of the bag show up much better than they do on the black. And the gold lettering/hardware against the burgundy is beautiful.


handbag.gal said:


> Looks gorgeous. How many items can you fit in it?



Keys, small wallet, sunglasses, mask, lipstick, compact, phone.


----------



## Elenaperod

Polene number one is so beautiful! Can anyone let me know how the bag is after using it daily? Thank you!!!


----------



## sdlc

How long before they usually ship out the order? Thanks.


----------



## JenJBS

sdlc said:


> How long before they usually ship out the order? Thanks.



My last two bags it was 2-3 working days. Then DHL got them hear earlier than the scheduled date.


----------



## sdlc

JenJBS said:


> My last two bags it was 2-3 working days. Then DHL got them hear earlier than the scheduled date.



I haven’t received an email yet that it has been shipped. But I only order late Sunday night, so maybe that’s why.


----------



## Ava_13579

sdlc said:


> Decided to order the Numero Sept in Taupe. I wanted to get the Cabas as well, but maybe next time!



Nice. Did you get the smooth or textured leather in taupe?


----------



## mauveorchid

Does anyone know when the next free shipping promo will be? I miss the one that ended on October 31st 
I'm in Ontario, Canada and considering ordering from their Europe site as I heard the duties would be cheaper than from the US. Can anyone confirm if this would be true? Much appreciated!


----------



## Ava_13579

Kit812 said:


> You will LOVE the Nubero Sept in Taupe, sdlc.  I have it in taupe in the grained leather and I love it so much that I am thinking about getting the Numero Sept in black as well.  Enjoy!



Do you mind if I ask what fits in the Sept, please?


----------



## sdlc

Ava_13579 said:


> Nice. Did you get the smooth or textured leather in taupe?


I ordered the textured leather. I have not received it yet though


----------



## handbag.gal

sdlc said:


> I ordered the textured leather. I have not received it yet though



Mine's the same. I ordered on the 28th October and it hasn't shipped either


----------



## JenJBS

mauveorchid said:


> Does anyone know when the next free shipping promo will be? I miss the one that ended on October 31st
> I'm in Ontario, Canada and considering ordering from their Europe site as I heard the duties would be cheaper than from the US. Can anyone confirm if this would be true? Much appreciated!



The last few years they did Free Shipping from the day after US Thanksgiving until Christmas Eve. But they hadn't done the free shipping in October. I wonder if they will do two times this year, or if they just did it earlier.


----------



## esdderxD

I also took advantage of the recent free shipping promotion! I tend to gravitate towards structured, boxy silhouettes, but I couldn't get the Numero Neuf out of my head. I ordered mine on October 27th and the estimated delivery date was also November 8th, but they came a week earlier. I never received any shipping confirmation emails this time around. DHL texted the shipping information to me instead.


----------



## JenJBS

esdderxD said:


> I also took advantage of the recent free shipping promotion! I tend to gravitate towards structured, boxy silhouettes, but I couldn't get the Numero Neuf out of my head. I ordered mine on October 27th and the estimated delivery date was also November 8th, but they came a week earlier. I never received any shipping confirmation emails this time around. DHL texted the shipping information to me instead.
> 
> View attachment 5240379



They are beautiful! Congratulations!    

Same for my shipping notification. Maybe they are just leaving it to DHL now, but I like getting an email from the actual seller.


----------



## sdlc

I got a shipping notification already from DHL. Can’t wait to get the bag! It’s shipped from Spain.


----------



## Style00

sdlc said:


> I got a shipping notification already from DHL. Can’t wait to get the bag! It’s shipped from Spain.



Does it say "fulfilled" on your online account?


----------



## Ance346

Just received my new numero dix in the smooth cognac leather with contrast stitching. She’s stunning and fits more than I expected. Cognac is very warm as you can see from the pictures.


----------



## Ance346

I also purchased two of Polène’s new belts and, as promised, wanted to post some pics here. I decided to get 2 thin belts because I thought they would be more versatile for me and my wardrobe. The leather is beautiful (no surprises here when it comes to Polene) and the subtle P shaped hardware is minimal and classic.


----------



## Ance346

esdderxD said:


> I also took advantage of the recent free shipping promotion! I tend to gravitate towards structured, boxy silhouettes, but I couldn't get the Numero Neuf out of my head. I ordered mine on October 27th and the estimated delivery date was also November 8th, but they came a week earlier. I never received any shipping confirmation emails this time around. DHL texted the shipping information to me instead.
> 
> View attachment 5240379


They are beautiful! I’m similar in that I’m typically drawn to structured bags. Would love to know how you get on with these once you’ve had a chance to use them a bit.


----------



## JenJBS

Ance346 said:


> Just received my new numero dix in the smooth cognac leather with contrast stitching. She’s stunning and fits more than I expected. Cognac is very warm as you can see from the pictures.



Congratulations on adding this beauty - and the belts - to your collection!


----------



## medditor-runner

Hi! Has anyone noticed that customer service has been terrible recently? They sent me a numero un mini with the front clasp pretty badly scratched and no one is replying to my emails or DMs on Instagram  I really want to like Polene but this is not my idea of luxury…it seems like from recent comments on their Instagram it’s not just me either


----------



## sdlc

medditor-runner said:


> Hi! Has anyone noticed that customer service has been terrible recently? They sent me a numero un mini with the front clasp pretty badly scratched and no one is replying to my emails or DMs on Instagram  I really want to like Polene but this is not my idea of luxury…it seems like from recent comments on their Instagram it’s not just me either
> 
> View attachment 5241845



That’s too bad, hope you’ll get it sorted.


----------



## anoni

medditor-runner said:


> Hi! Has anyone noticed that customer service has been terrible recently? They sent me a numero un mini with the front clasp pretty badly scratched and no one is replying to my emails or DMs on Instagram  I really want to like Polene but this is not my idea of luxury…it seems like from recent comments on their Instagram it’s not just me either



Yes, I posted upthread about the issues I had with multiple imperfect bags being sent to me, first one with spots of dried glue on it and then another that is extremely lopsided.  It's been very strange to deal with their customer service- usually over a week to respond to messages, lots of going around in circles, and no actual attempt to resolve the issue.  I love their bags but it's been a very frustrating experience overall dealing with their company. They seem to be investing heavily in marketing and growing the brand, but not scaling up their capacity for quality control and customer service.  It's a shame, as I love the designs.


----------



## Julija

uh oh Polene offers a card holder as a free gift


----------



## shogomomo

Elenaperod said:


> Polene number one is so beautiful! Can anyone let me know how the bag is after using it daily? Thank you!!!


I have a gray number one mini in gray and it has really held up surprisingly well! I don't totally abuse it but the textured leather seems pretty resilient (knock on wood)!


----------



## esdderxD

JenJBS said:


> They are beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> Same for my shipping notification. Maybe they are just leaving it to DHL now, but I like getting an email from the actual seller.



Thank you @JenJBS! Congratulations on your lovely Dix!

I agree! I usually wait for the shipping notification from the seller so I was caught off guard by the text message. 



Ance346 said:


> They are beautiful! I’m similar in that I’m typically drawn to structured bags. Would love to know how you get on with these once you’ve had a chance to use them a bit.



Thank you @Ance346! Congratulations on your beautiful Dix and the lovely belts!

I haven't actually had the chance to use them yet because I've only been to work and the grocery store this week and they seemed a little too "fancy" to bring with me.  I might have to get over that mindset or else they will end up just sitting in their dust bags!


----------



## JenJBS

esdderxD said:


> @JenJBS! Congratulations on your lovely Dix!
> 
> I agree! I usually wait for the shipping notification from the seller so I was caught off guard by the text message.


Thank you!   

Glad it wasn't just me caught off guard.


----------



## Style00

I placed my order over a week ago and it hasn't shipped yet. Is that normal?


----------



## sdlc

Style00 said:


> I placed my order over a week ago and it hasn't shipped yet. Is that normal?


I ordered late Oct 31 like almost midnight, and I got a DHL notif on Nov 4th. I am scheduled to receive my order today!


----------



## Style00

sdlc said:


> I ordered late Oct 31 like almost midnight, and I got a DHL notif on Nov 4th. I am scheduled to receive my order today!



Thanks! Just got my shipping notification.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Cognac Numero Neuf arrived! Way bigger than what I need for an everyday carry but the leather is soooo soft.


----------



## JenJBS

Satcheldoll said:


> Cognac Numero Neuf arrived! Way bigger than what I need for an everyday carry but the leather is soooo soft.



Congratulations on this beautiful addition to your collection.


----------



## Satcheldoll

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on this beautiful addition to your collection.


Thank you! It really is beautiful.


----------



## sdlc

Received my order, yay!
This is my first Polene.


----------



## Satcheldoll

sdlc said:


> Received my order, yay!
> This is my first Polene.
> 
> View attachment 5245061


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

sdlc said:


> Received my order, yay!
> This is my first Polene.
> 
> View attachment 5245061



Congratulations on your first Polene!     Lovely bag, and pic.


----------



## rayceline

I’ve just ordered a numero un mini in camel and a belt to add to my collection, cannot wait until they arrive!  I have the numero dix in black and a beri in chalk already, I absolutely love the bags, such beautiful quality and I get so many compliments on them. I also have the wallet no 7 which is so pretty and lovely quality too.
Does anyone have a numero huit mini in taupe or cognac? I can’t decide which colour to buy, both are stunning


----------



## Julija

sdlc said:


> Received my order, yay!
> This is my first Polene.
> 
> View attachment 5245061


Gorgeous bag! I really want the same one. How much does it hold?


----------



## Julobee

Did anyone get a lopsided beri bag? I ordered mine and it is way shorter on one side than the other.. tips for exchanging? I heard they are bad with customer service. Thanks!


----------



## LanaX

echo17 said:


> I just received my Umi in camel and it is beautiful! I love the puff - it will hold the structure well without an insert I think. The zipper is a little tricky but it doesn’t scratch, it’s just sticky and will take some working in. The bag is pretty roomy, bigger on the inside than I expected. And the bag isn’t too heavy either. Attaching photos of the bag and the inside of it!
> 
> View attachment 5233052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233053



Hello, I'm newbie here and soon to be Polene-er. This is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations on your beautiful bag. This is the color I ordered too and I cant wait to share with you its first look!


----------



## Fancyfree

Julobee said:


> Did anyone get a lopsided beri bag? I ordered mine and it is way shorter on one side than the other.. tips for exchanging? I heard they are bad with customer service. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246102


Could it simply be that it is bent from travel?

How does it look hanging from the clasp, with some contents /weight?
Like if you hang the bag on your pointed finger.

I find it hard to believe that it would be _possible _for the factory to cut the leather asymmetrically (cutting will be done in precise programmed shapes and sizes by machines) - are you absolutely sure that one side truly is shorter than the other? Measured the two sides in stretched position?


----------



## BreakfastCake

Has anyone here ordered any SLGs from Polene?


----------



## rayceline

BreakfastCake said:


> Has anyone here ordered any SLGs from Polene?



I have the Wallet no7 in smooth calf leather, at first when I arrived I thought it was a bit plasticky but the leather has softened a little with use and now feels buttery smooth and I really love it. The hardware is very nice quality and closes firmly. It's not the easiest to get things in and out of but feels pretty secure. I thought the leather might scratch easily but so far it has held up very well.


----------



## kombucha

BreakfastCake said:


> Has anyone here ordered any SLGs from Polene?



i have a small leather pouch that I ordered. I love it and it has held up very well. I also received the free card holder and it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## kikihearts

Just got my first Polene!!! Found her on Mercari pre-loved for $280 total! Seller only used it 3 times and she looks like new! I am so in love with the craftsmanship!


----------



## Licensed2bepretty

kombucha said:


> i have a small leather pouch that I ordered. I love it and it has held up very well. I also received the free card holder and it is GORGEOUS!


i bought two bags from polene on 9th of November and still have not gotten any delivery notifications, it was supposed to be here in 5 days. I also forgot to insert the code to get the free card holder and was hoping I could fix it by sending them an email - no response till today.  I have to say I am not impressed by the customer service so far which is basically MIA. I hope the bags I bought make up for it though.


----------



## JenJBS

kikihearts said:


> Just got my first Polene!!! Found her on Mercari pre-loved for $280 total! Seller only used it 3 times and she looks like new! I am so in love with the craftsmanship!



Congratulations on your new beauty!    I totally agree on the craftsmanship!


----------



## calamitymanu

Polene Paris are offering free shipping until Dec. 15! Hurray!


----------



## catmiaow111

Black Friday is coming up..Does anyone know if they do discounts for it?


----------



## JenJBS

catmiaow111 said:


> Black Friday is coming up..Does anyone know if they do discounts for it?



They've only ever done free shipping, not a Black Friday/Christmas sale.


----------



## catglitter

I’m seriously considering purchasing the Neuf during the free shipping promotion but am so conflicted on the color! I wear mostly earth tones and think the Terracota would best suit my wardrobe but oh, the Blush is so lovely. But then again, I assumed this shipping promotion was coming and planned/saved for the Un Mini in Caramel and Béri in Lilac so honestly I probably don’t need either one of the Neuf bags.


----------



## rayceline

Got my numero un mini in camel today, she is absolutely stunning  Can’t wait to take her out, the perfect colour, the smooth leather is gorgeous! Also got my belt which is lovely too and the free card holder is a cute extra! Ohh I’m so tempted to buy more but I really don’t need any more bags


----------



## handbag.gal

Ordered on the 28th of October and still no bag yet. I've emailed Polene twice and no response. Wow... I've heard about their costumer service being bad... But not this bad


----------



## sdlc

calamitymanu said:


> Polene Paris are offering free shipping until Dec. 15! Hurray!


Great! I’m planning to get a tote. I just can’t decide yet between the Cabas and the Cyme


----------



## maggiesze1

handbag.gal said:


> Ordered on the 28th of October and still no bag yet. I've emailed Polene twice and no response. Wow... I've heard about their costumer service being bad... But not this bad


Yikes! I was planning to order a bag to take advantage of the free ship, but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## handbag.gal

maggiesze1 said:


> Yikes! I was planning to order a bag to take advantage of the free ship, but now I'm not so sure...


I live in NZ if that makes any difference. So I'm guessing it's taking them a while to ship here. But really no way to find out as they're not responding


----------



## sdlc

handbag.gal said:


> I live in NZ if that makes any difference. So I'm guessing it's taking them a while to ship here. But really no way to find out as they're not responding


Still no bag? I also live in NZ. Ordered last 31 Oct, but really it’s almost midnight then. So ordered Nov 1 technically. I received a text from DHL on 4 Nov for the tracking number and got the bag on 9 Nov.


----------



## Ava_13579

Licensed2bepretty said:


> i bought two bags from polene on 9th of November and still have not gotten any delivery notifications, it was supposed to be here in 5 days. I also forgot to insert the code to get the free card holder and was hoping I could fix it by sending them an email - no response till today.  I have to say I am not impressed by the customer service so far which is basically MIA. I hope the bags I bought make up for it though.





rayceline said:


> Got my numero un mini in camel today, she is absolutely stunning  Can’t wait to take her out, the perfect colour, the smooth leather is gorgeous! Also got my belt which is lovely too and the free card holder is a cute extra! Ohh I’m so tempted to buy more but I really don’t need any more bags





kombucha said:


> i have a small leather pouch that I ordered. I love it and it has held up very well. I also received the free card holder and it is GORGEOUS!



How did you get a free card holder? Wondering if that's still available.


----------



## handbag.gal

sdlc said:


> Still no bag? I also live in NZ. Ordered last 31 Oct, but really it’s almost midnight then. So ordered Nov 1 technically. I received a text from DHL on 4 Nov for the tracking number and got the bag on 9 Nov.


No bag and no shipping notification...ok this is worrying


----------



## Style00

handbag.gal said:


> Ordered on the 28th of October and still no bag yet. I've emailed Polene twice and no response. Wow... I've heard about their costumer service being bad... But not this bad



If you have instagram account, DM them on there. I messaged them on there last week and heard back within the same day.


----------



## catmiaow111

Just order with a credit card so that you are protected if they don't reply!


----------



## handbag.gal

Style00 said:


> If you have instagram account, DM them on there. I messaged them on there last week and heard back within the same day.


Thanks for letting me know. I made an instagram account and heard back from them instantly lol. Apparently there's some manufacturing issues. I just asked for a refund instead as their nonexistent service has really put me off the brand entirely


----------



## catmiaow111

Manufacturing issues is a worry!


----------



## mystiquerida

Licensed2bepretty said:


> i bought two bags from polene on 9th of November and still have not gotten any delivery notifications, it was supposed to be here in 5 days. I also forgot to insert the code to get the free card holder and was hoping I could fix it by sending them an email - no response till today.  I have to say I am not impressed by the customer service so far which is basically MIA. I hope the bags I bought make up for it though.


What's the code for the free card holder? Planning to take advantage of the free shipping to get a Neuf


----------



## Fancyfree

mystiquerida said:


> What's the code for the free card holder? Planning to take advantage of the free shipping to get a Neuf


Free card holder offer ended a while back, Now it is free shipping.


----------



## mystiquerida

Fancyfree said:


> Free card holder offer ended a while back, Now it is free shipping.


Thanks


----------



## Ava_13579

Hi everyone, hoping someone could please let me know this. How many cards fit into the card holder?


----------



## Julija

Ava_13579 said:


> Hi everyone, hoping someone could please let me know this. How many cards fit into the card holder?


I've just received my free card holder and it has 3 slots.


----------



## Ava_13579

Julija said:


> I've just received my free card holder and it has 3 slots.



Thanks for letting me know! Can you put more than one card in each slot? 

Which color and type of leather did you get? How do you like it?


----------



## rayceline

Ava_13579 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Can you put more than one card in each slot?
> 
> Which color and type of leather did you get? How do you like it?


I was sent the black embossed croc effect leather, you can put more than one card in each slot but it’s pretty tight, although I think it might loosen a little with time. At the moment 4 cards in total is the most I could fit in and be able to take them out easily, I can fit more cards than that in it, but it’s very difficult to take them out again! I like it, was a nice freebie


----------



## Julija

Ava_13579 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Can you put more than one card in each slot?
> 
> Which color and type of leather did you get? How do you like it?


I agree with @rayceline, it is pretty tight to put more cards. But i don't mind it as i prefer to use several card holders instead of putting extra cards in one. I got Terracotta croc print card holder and i like it a lot. It is a very nice free gift.


----------



## catmiaow111

I ordered the Umi yesterday and it has been dispatched today wow. I ordered from the European site as it was £40 cheaper than the UK site.


----------



## echo17

Kit812 said:


> Echo17- your camel Umi looks gorgeous.  Congratulations!
> 
> The camel color of your bag is the perfect camel shade.  Polene's online photos of this color depict more of an orange tone but in your photos it looks more subdued- a perfect natural and classy shade.  Enjoy your Umi and thanks for posting the pics!  I'd be interested in hearing which strap setting you prefer.


Thank you!! I’ve been wearing it almost every day and have found that I like it best on the shorter strap - it’s a little too puffy to wear crossbody. But it’s light so I either wear it in my shoulder or the the crook of my arm.


----------



## Ava_13579

Hi.  For those who have the Umi, how do you find the zipper? Is it hard to open and/or close? Did it improve with use? How much have you used it?

The Umi is beautiful.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ava_13579 said:


> Hi.  For those who have the Umi, how do you find the zipper? Is it hard to open and/or close? Did it improve with use? How much have you used it?
> 
> The Umi is beautiful.


It is a bit hard to zip, not because of the zipper quality or anything, but because of the curved angle that the zipper lies on. It hasn't necessarily loosened with use so I found myself using the bag without zipping it open/closed every time I reach inside for something. The bag holds its shape extremely well so the purse opening kind of stay "closed" due to its structure anyways even when unzipped. I feel secure wearing it unzipped around town since nobody can really tell I have an open bag


----------



## Sickgrl13

Been using the Numero Dix mini for about 3 weeks now.   I love the whimsical shape but that shape comes at a price. It is a bit fiddly getting things in and out, especially since the opening of the mini is so small.  Also, you need to place things vertically, and once things are in, I don’t typically need to rummage around but if you do, it could be problematic. It fits enough for errands: keys, inhaler, hand sanitizer, phone, Hermes duo Calvi, lip balm, sunnies, and a small pouch for cash.


----------



## junteabear

Ava_13579 said:


> Hi everyone, hoping someone could please let me know this. How many cards fit into the card holder?



From what I've seen, there are three compartments in total. One on the back and front, and additional one in the middle for storing bills or coins.


----------



## catmiaow111




----------



## JenJBS

catmiaow111 said:


> View attachment 5256460



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## catmiaow111

Thanks


----------



## catmiaow

Delete


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

catmiaow said:


> Spoke to soon. Noticed a fault with the strap  not sure if you can see that the leather started to split


The hole slits are intentional, so that the buckle can go through the holes


----------



## catmiaow

Thanks for that! Really looked like it split. Will check the bag throughly again in the morning with fresh eyes to make sure nothing is wrong.

Is it normal not to get paperwork in the box ? I’ve got nothing


----------



## gudebooty

Anyone have examples of the Umi in cognac, camel, or beige? I'm set on getting this bag but can't decide! Wish the color in product photos were a bit more accurate.


----------



## Rovercat

gudebooty said:


> Anyone have examples of the Umi in cognac, camel, or beige? I'm set on getting this bag but can't decide! Wish the color in product photos were a bit more accurate.



i have the cognac one. As I find with all Polene bags, the colour seems to change subtly, depending on the background. I was going to say the cognac Umi looks less dark and less red IRL than on the photos on the website, but now I‘m looking at them both on my desk (the bag not in direct sunlight) the colours actually look identical. You can see how the colour changes on my photos too (the other three bags are the Un in khaki, burgundy and terracotta, and they all look brighter on the picture than they really are).


----------



## Fancyfree

catmiaow said:


> Thanks for that! Really looked like it split. Will check the bag throughly again in the morning with fresh eyes to make sure nothing is wrong.
> 
> Is it normal not to get paperwork in the box ? I’ve got nothing


Actually, I do not remember receiving paperwork with any of my 5 Polene bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> Actually, I do not remember receiving paperwork with any of my 5 Polene bags!



Me neither, for my three.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm thinking about ordering my first Polene, a numero un, but am I understanding correctly that US buyers are responsible for return shipping costs if the bag doesn't work for me?


----------



## gudebooty

Rovercat said:


> i have the cognac one. As I find with all Polene bags, the colour seems to change subtly, depending on the background. I was going to say the cognac Umi looks less dark and less red IRL than on the photos on the website, but now I‘m looking at them both on my desk (the bag not in direct sunlight) the colours actually look identical. You can see how the colour changes on my photos too (the other three bags are the Un in khaki, burgundy and terracotta, and they all look brighter on the picture than they really are).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257474
> View attachment 5257476
> View attachment 5257477


So helpful!! Thank you, can't wait to snag one.


----------



## eclecticorange

Planning to get a huit mini but am torn between camel and cognac. I'd like it to work for warmer months too since the winters here are (fortunately) short. Would appreciate any advice!


----------



## Polene1122

I received my numero un nano in black textured leather yesterday, and noticed that there is a patch that looks stained or cracked? Is there a way to fix this? Or is it a manufacturing issue?


----------



## Fancyfree

Polene1122 said:


> I received my numero un nano in black textured leather yesterday, and noticed that there is a patch that looks stained or cracked? Is there a way to fix this? Or is it a manufacturing issue?
> View attachment 5259056
> View attachment 5259057


If it does not vanish with the wipe of a damp cloth, then I expect it is an abrasion, and I would expect Polene to send you a new bag. It is a good thing it shows up so clearly on the sideways photo, _maybe_ they will accept the photo as proof that you are entitled to a new bag  (I believe they usually require one send the bag back for inspection) But I seem to remember that one needs to contact them (and return bag) quite promptly after receiving a defect bag for them to accept sending you a new one.


----------



## Polene1122

Fancyfree said:


> If it does not vanish with the wipe of a damp cloth, then I expect it is an abrasion, and I would expect Polene to send you a new bag. It is a good thing it shows up so clearly on the sideways photo, _maybe_ they will accept the photo as proof that you are entitled to a new bag  (I believe they usually require one send the bag back for inspection) But I seem to remember that one needs to contact them (and return bag) quite promptly after receiving a defect bag for them to accept sending you a new one.


Thanks for your input! Unfortunately, it still doesn't come off even when I gently wipe it with a cloth. The discolouration seems to only sit in the ridges of the leather, almost like it wasn't dyed properly. I've emailed polene about this, hopefully they'll get back to me soon with a solution!


----------



## holdalls

catmiaow said:


> Thanks for that! Really looked like it split. Will check the bag throughly again in the morning with fresh eyes to make sure nothing is wrong.
> 
> Is it normal not to get paperwork in the box ? I’ve got nothing



I don't remember if this is the case for Polene (it's been a while since I purchased directly from them) but sometimes the paperwork is enclosed in the plastic sheeting that holds the shipping label.


----------



## Antonia

could not delete post


----------



## Serenish

Hi, I am looking at purchasing the Sept Mini but wondering if anyone knows what the strap drop (of the chain) for this purse is? They list the chain length on the site but that is not super helpful and I am quite short so I want to make sure it sits right on me!
Thank you!


----------



## sleepyD

For my fellow Canadians:

I ordered the Beri and paid in EUR.

With the exchange paying for the purse in EUR was cheaper than USD. (It’s $260 EUR and $320 USD) I noticed it really depends on the purse, so don’t forget to check both currencies.

For example I’m also considering the numbero Huit mini - it’s $260 EUR and $290USD - so in this case I *might* order in USD but heard that the duties are over $100 if ordering in USD - can anyone help a girl out and confirm? 

The taxes and duties came up to $68CAD for the Beri and I’m in Ontario


----------



## livinginnw

For the Numero Un, Is there more wear and tear that shows on the Croc trio bags than the all textured leather bags?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

sleepyD said:


> For my fellow Canadians:
> 
> I ordered the Beri and paid in EUR.
> 
> With the exchange paying for the purse in EUR was cheaper than USD. (It’s $260 EUR and $320 USD) I noticed it really depends on the purse, so don’t forget to check both currencies.
> 
> For example I’m also considering the numbero Huit mini - it’s $260 EUR and $290USD - so in this case I *might* order in USD but heard that the duties are over $100 if ordering in USD - can anyone help a girl out and confirm?
> 
> The taxes and duties came up to $68CAD for the Beri and I’m in Ontario



Interesting! I didn’t of ordering the bag in Euro! I should have done that! The price seems to be slightly cheaper to convert from Euro to CAD than USD to CAD. I just received my Huit (not the mini) bag yesterday. Import duties/taxes was less than $80.


----------



## sleepyD

PineappleMinnie said:


> Interesting! I didn’t of ordering the bag in Euro! I should have done that! The price seems to be slightly cheaper to convert from Euro to CAD than USD to CAD. I just received my Huit (not the mini) bag yesterday. Import duties/taxes was less than $80.


That’s not bad! I heard some people had to pay $100-$150 ish taxes


----------



## catmiaow111

Yes I purchased in euros and it worked out as £270. In pounds it was £310,so a good saving.


----------



## catmiaow111

Does anyone that has the Umi find the zip very stiff or do I have a faulty bag?


----------



## krisoul

I just ordered the numero huit in cognac and I'm so excited for it to arrive!


----------



## fooboo27

I'm picking up a Christmas gift for my wife and am currently considering the Cabas tote vs number one vs number one mini. Vastly different functions, I know. The tote would function more as a work bag, and the number one would function more as a date night bag. I'm a bit concerned about the large since of the number one bag as a "going out" bag; should I get the mini version instead? I'll also consult her, but I'd appreciate any thoughts from the veterans in this forum!

Edit: Also since I'm new to bag hunting, any recs of good brands to look into (under $500) would be nice as well.


----------



## nekkuliina

Hi Ladies! Could anyome tell if Cyme/douze fits somehow 15 inch laptop? Many thanks


----------



## Fancyfree

fooboo27 said:


> I'm picking up a Christmas gift for my wife and am currently considering the Cabas tote vs number one vs number one mini. Vastly different functions, I know. The tote would function more as a work bag, and the number one would function more as a date night bag. I'm a bit concerned about the large since of the number one bag as a "going out" bag; should I get the mini version instead? I'll also consult her, but I'd appreciate any thoughts from the veterans in this forum!
> 
> Edit: Also since I'm new to bag hunting, any recs of good brands to look into (under $500) would be nice as well.


Cabas is cool, but less "special" than the Number Ones.

You are right in thinking the full sized Number One is quite large and therefor not so suited as a date night bag (all be it the most gorgeous bag I know of). 

Personally; I would go for Number One Mini as your Christmas present . If you do, I strongly advise you to add the request of a shoulder strap pad to your order. Polene do make these strap pads on request. The chain strap needs this pad as many girls find the chain strap alone painful on the shoulder.

A bespoke strap pad, from same colour batch as the bag, might increase delivery time... Whet colour bag were you thinking of?


----------



## M155C

Fancyfree said:


> Cabas is cool, but less "special" than the Number Ones.
> 
> You are right in thinking the full sized Number One is quite large and therefor not so suited as a date night bag (all be it the most gorgeous bag I know of).
> 
> Personally; I would go for Number One Mini as your Christmas present . If you do, I strongly advise you to add the request of a shoulder strap pad to your order. Polene do make these strap pads on request. The chain strap needs this pad as many girls find the chain strap alone painful on the shoulder.
> 
> A bespoke strap pad, from same colour batch as the bag, might increase delivery time... Whet colour bag were you thinking of?



I tried to request the shoulder strap pad, but I was told it wasn’t available in caramel.


----------



## josephinekr

My umi in blush arrives finally and I absolutely love it’s shape and colour! Would be the best if the zipper looses up a bit after use.


----------



## JenJBS

josephinekr said:


> My umi in blush arrives finally and I absolutely love it’s shape and colour! Would be the best if the zipper looses up a bit after use.



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## krisoul

josephinekr said:


> My umi in blush arrives finally and I absolutely love it’s shape and colour! Would be the best if the zipper looses up a bit after use.



That's beautiful! I was eyeing the umi as well but I've heard that most people have trouble with the zipper so I've held off. Could you give us an update if it does get better?


----------



## geeitsangela

Purchased a mini numero sept in grey, but received a taupe one


----------



## Julija

i also got a numero sept mini in grey. luckily i received what i ordered.


----------



## geeitsangela

Julija said:


> i also got a numero sept mini in grey. lickily i received what i ordered.



that color is so gorgeous! i'm kind of glad they sent me the wrong color because i kind of regretted ordering the grey! i feel like i'd be able to wear the taupe color more. now i want the regular size for the numero sept in tan!!


----------



## Julija

geeitsangela said:


> that color is so gorgeous! i'm kind of glad they sent me the wrong color because i kind of regretted ordering the grey! i feel like i'd be able to wear the taupe color more. now i want the regular size for the numero sept in tan!!


i was really torn between grey and taupe. both are gorgeous colors. and sept mini such a cute little bag that still holds quite a lot. i'm happy you enjoy your taupe bag. I got regular size sept in taupe for my mom and she loves it!


----------



## Jereni

josephinekr said:


> My umi in blush arrives finally and I absolutely love it’s shape and colour! Would be the best if the zipper looses up a bit after use.



Congrats! Love this color!


----------



## Touki

Hi guys! I have a question for my fellow Canadians. I'm planning to order on the European website the Douze/Cyme as well as the Un. Do you think I should make one order to pay less duties or should I make two separate orders? I don't know how duties fees are calculated. Thanks for your help!


----------



## deem0725

I need some help deciding between which color numero dix to get! I already have the black messenger bag from rag & bone but I love the stitch detailing in the black polene. However I also don’t own any bag in the chalk color so I love that color as well! Any input would be great


----------



## Jereni

deem0725 said:


> I need some help deciding between which color numero dix to get! I already have the black messenger bag from rag & bone but I love the stitch detailing in the black polene. However I also don’t own any bag in the chalk color so I love that color as well! Any input would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276768
> View attachment 5276769



Great choices! For this one I’d recommend the black, I just think this bag is particularly stunning in this color.

Then if you end up liking the bag/quality you could always get one of their other bags in chalk.

I think the chalk bags that have a little bit more gold hardware on them are particularly stunning, like the Numero Un Mini or the Numero Sept Mini.


----------



## cyrinmlmt

Umi is so gorgeous in Burgundy so glad I went for it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## JenJBS

cyrinmlmt said:


> Umi is so gorgeous in Burgundy so glad I went for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Beautiful!


----------



## josephinekr

krisoul said:


> That's beautiful! I was eyeing the umi as well but I've heard that most people have trouble with the zipper so I've held off. Could you give us an update if it does get better?



The zipper is a little stiff but better than I thought.  Actually I would say is more about the shape of the bag (which bends/ curves the zipper) which makes its hard to zip/unzip, particularly when you shortened the strap. You definitely need a small wallet as well otherwise it will be hard to take things out. But despite all these, i still love it!


----------



## josephinekr

I love how the numero sept (smooth) looks really posh. My iPad mini fits in well!


----------



## Antonia

Has anyone been watching season 2 of Emily in Paris?  The 3rd show (I think) had 2 Polene bags....one was the Numero Sept (belt bag) and the other was #8 in a mint green color worn by Emily herself......so pretty!!  What great exposure for the bags (not that they need it)!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Antonia said:


> Has anyone been watching season 2 of Emily in Paris?  The 3rd show (I think) had 2 Polene bags....one was the Numero Sept (belt bag) and the other was #8 in a mint green color worn by Emily herself......so pretty!!  What great exposure for the bags (not that they need it)!!
> 
> View attachment 5281268


I noticed the #8 right away!


----------



## kitkat_08

Antonia said:


> Has anyone been watching season 2 of Emily in Paris?  The 3rd show (I think) had 2 Polene bags....one was the Numero Sept (belt bag) and the other was #8 in a mint green color worn by Emily herself......so pretty!!  What great exposure for the bags (not that they need it)!!
> 
> View attachment 5281268



Her boss in Chicago also carries the Cyme!


----------



## Antonia

TangerineKandy said:


> I noticed the #8 right away!


Me too!  It's such a unique bag...nothing else like it!


----------



## Jereni

Antonia said:


> Has anyone been watching season 2 of Emily in Paris?  The 3rd show (I think) had 2 Polene bags....one was the Numero Sept (belt bag) and the other was #8 in a mint green color worn by Emily herself......so pretty!!  What great exposure for the bags (not that they need it)!!
> 
> View attachment 5281268



Haha nice. I KEEP debating getting this bag, in the blush/nude color. Maybe for late spring.


----------



## PinkyMinky

Hi gals!

I got a beautiful polene in Numero dix Black and I love it! However the stitching is not that even on one side as you can see in the picture. Now I’m wondering if I’m over dramatic or if I should contact polene about? What would you do? 
looking forward to your help xx

tysm


----------



## southernbelle43

PinkyMinky said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> I got a beautiful polene in Numero dix Black and I love it! However the stitching is not that even on one side as you can see in the picture. Now I’m wondering if I’m over dramatic or if I should contact polene about? What would you do?
> looking forward to your help xx
> 
> tysm


It is hard to advise. Things like that do not bother me, but some people would never be able to ignore it. I have many bags that are as close to perfect as they can be and many that have slight imperfections because they are hand made. The only time it would bother me would be if I bought the gold standard bag ( starts with an H) and paid the price of a small car for it, lol.  It had better be more than perfect.


----------



## TangerineKandy

PinkyMinky said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> I got a beautiful polene in Numero dix Black and I love it! However the stitching is not that even on one side as you can see in the picture. Now I’m wondering if I’m over dramatic or if I should contact polene about? What would you do?
> looking forward to your help xx
> 
> tysm


This wouldn't bother me because the double stitches are to keep the threads from unraveling...I think I read that here on the purse forum.

I'm not sure how big or small of a company Polene is but something my Fiance said at Christmas has made me think..he purchased something at a small local business and said how while he was choosing something a coworker of his had mentioned how worried she was no one would buy her items or that they would be returned. 

It made me think that returning something handmade for a small "flaw" to a local business not only hurts the small business but also the creator. 

Obviously Polene is probably a large company and not a small business but it definitely made me think!


----------



## verytotes

PinkyMinky said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> I got a beautiful polene in Numero dix Black and I love it! However the stitching is not that even on one side as you can see in the picture. Now I’m wondering if I’m over dramatic or if I should contact polene about? What would you do?
> looking forward to your help xx
> 
> tysm



That’s not a flaw! That’s the end and closure of the stitching. Same way when we sew things, by machine or hand, we double down at the end to make sure the stitches are locked in and doesn’t unravel.


----------



## bearygood22

Congrats on your new bag!
I think with the white contrast stitching on black bag, the double stitching is unfortunately quite obvious.
However, if you look at the 3D view of the bag on polene’s website, you’d notice that there actually is double stitching on both the front and back of the dix bag!








						Numéro Dix - Monochrome Noir Lisse - Polène
					

Édition - Monochrome Noir Lisse Le « Numéro Dix » s'approprie le format demi-lune en jouant sur la juxtaposition de...




					www.polene-paris.com


----------



## Fancyfree

PinkyMinky said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> I got a beautiful polene in Numero dix Black and I love it! However the stitching is not that even on one side as you can see in the picture. Now I’m wondering if I’m over dramatic or if I should contact polene about? What would you do?
> looking forward to your help xx
> 
> tysm


I actually quite like the fact that the double thread shows how the bag is made, - that the seam is REAL, not purely decorative


----------



## violina

I just received my Numero Un Nano in green today. I has been looking for a dark green for a while and finally gave in to this bag. I love it.


----------



## kiersten2792

Idk if this is the right forum to ask this but....

Which one is more worth it?

Polene Numero Un or Coach Alie Shoulder Bag (Black)?

I could only choose one for now, but they're both very beautiful and the Coach one is very expensive here (SGD 1,100 which is around USD 800).


----------



## JenJBS

violina said:


> I just received my Numero Un Nano in green today. I has been looking for a dark green for a while and finally gave in to this bag. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5284724



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Jereni

kiersten2792 said:


> Idk if this is the right forum to ask this but....
> 
> Which one is more worth it?
> 
> Polene Numero Un or Coach Alie Shoulder Bag (Black)?
> 
> I could only choose one for now, but they're both very beautiful and the Coach one is very expensive here (SGD 1,100 which is around USD 800).



Is this the style of Coach Alie you are talking about? 




If that’s the Alie, this and the Numero Un are verrry different bags so it probably depends what you are looking for? For the money, I’d go with the Polene because it would hold a lot more, but if you don’t need to carry much then that’s not a differentiating factor.


----------



## livinginnw

kiersten2792 said:


> Idk if this is the right forum to ask this but....
> 
> Which one is more worth it?
> 
> Polene Numero Un or Coach Alie Shoulder Bag (Black)?
> 
> I could only choose one for now, but they're both very beautiful and the Coach one is very expensive here (SGD 1,100 which is around USD 800).



Of the two, I feel like the Numero Un is more unique of a look. I have the trio burgundy Croc and Cognac and have been quite pleased.


----------



## wsuep

Hi everyone! I’ve never purchased a bag over like a $100 before. But I’ve being looking into good quality bags after my last fake leather bag started falling apart (it was peeling to the point of being too embarrassing to wear). I looked briefly at Coach but just discovered Polene a week ago and I’m obsessed. It seems like the perfect balance between quality and somewhat affordability compared to well known brands. I’m looking for a classic that can be worn as a cross body or shoulder bag.

Currently stuck between the Umi and Numero Ten both in black. Looking to fit the essentials like my phone, a small wallet, keys, mask and sanitizer. 

I’m in Ontario, Canada and know to expect duties and taxes. This is my first big bag purchase so I would love some advice on what to pick! Thanks in advance.


----------



## JenJBS

wsuep said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve never purchased a bag over like a $100 before. But I’ve being looking into good quality bags after my last fake leather bag started falling apart (it was peeling to the point of being too embarrassing to wear). I looked briefly at Coach but just discovered Polene a week ago and I’m obsessed. It seems like the perfect balance between quality and somewhat affordability compared to well known brands. I’m looking for a classic that can be worn as a cross body or shoulder bag.
> 
> Currently stuck between the Umi and Numero Ten both in black. Looking to fit the essentials like my phone, a small wallet, keys, mask and sanitizer.
> 
> I’m in Ontario, Canada and know to expect duties and taxes. This is my first big bag purchase so I would love some advice on what to pick! Thanks in advance.



I adore my Ten bags. I loved the black so much I got it in burgundy as well. I've gotten complements on them both. The Ten holds the things you mention. I think the Umi would hold them as well, but don't own an Umi to be sure.


----------



## Jereni

wsuep said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve never purchased a bag over like a $100 before. But I’ve being looking into good quality bags after my last fake leather bag started falling apart (it was peeling to the point of being too embarrassing to wear). I looked briefly at Coach but just discovered Polene a week ago and I’m obsessed. It seems like the perfect balance between quality and somewhat affordability compared to well known brands. I’m looking for a classic that can be worn as a cross body or shoulder bag.
> 
> Currently stuck between the Umi and Numero Ten both in black. Looking to fit the essentials like my phone, a small wallet, keys, mask and sanitizer.
> 
> I’m in Ontario, Canada and know to expect duties and taxes. This is my first big bag purchase so I would love some advice on what to pick! Thanks in advance.



Welcome to the forum! Glad you discovered Polene, I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.

I don’t own either of these, so take my comments with a grain of salt for sure.

These bags are very similar in that they both have a curved overall shape with a zipper, a strap that can be adjusted for shoulder or crossbody wear, and they don’t have an obvious front or back. Fundamentally, you probably should just pick the one you like the look of better, but here’s some considerations, FWIW:

- The Ten is probably slightly more trendy and the Umi slightly more ‘classic’
- The Umi will probably hold more than the Ten, but the Ten will sit flatter against the body
- Both bags say they are made of textured leather, but I think the Umi is made of the softer pebbled leather and the Ten of the firmer, saffiano-like leather. We need someone who owns an Umi to weigh in. If I’m correct that the leathers are slightly different, this means that the Umi will feel more pleasant to the touch, but the Ten may be more hard-wearing in the long run.

Pluses and minuses in each case, so it just depends on what you want! Good luck deciding!


----------



## Punkkitten

violina said:


> I just received my Numero Un Nano in green today. I has been looking for a dark green for a while and finally gave in to this bag. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5284724


Oohh she's pretty.  I discovered the Un Nanos in the green lizard and that fast it went Oos.  I'll be stalking the website to see if it comes however I appreciate this photo so I know what the green grain looks like!


----------



## Style00

X


----------



## kate819

nekkuliina said:


> Hi Ladies! Could anyome tell if Cyme/douze fits somehow 15 inch laptop? Many thanks



Did you ever get to the bottom of this?  I'd been eyeing it myself for a work bag - not that I'm going back to the office anytime soon (or maybe ever?) but what better way to pass the time than fantasy bag shopping?  It's important to be prepared


----------



## michele227

wsuep said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve never purchased a bag over like a $100 before. But I’ve being looking into good quality bags after my last fake leather bag started falling apart (it was peeling to the point of being too embarrassing to wear). I looked briefly at Coach but just discovered Polene a week ago and I’m obsessed. It seems like the perfect balance between quality and somewhat affordability compared to well known brands. I’m looking for a classic that can be worn as a cross body or shoulder bag.
> 
> Currently stuck between the Umi and Numero Ten both in black. Looking to fit the essentials like my phone, a small wallet, keys, mask and sanitizer.
> 
> I’m in Ontario, Canada and know to expect duties and taxes. This is my first big bag purchase so I would love some advice on what to pick! Thanks in advance.



Hi!
I ordered the Uno nano from Polene early last year to Ontario, Canada. My total was $425 Canadian (after the conversions) and $325 USD (bag + Polene’s shipping cost). When it arrived, DHL charged me $68.00 CAD. Hope this helps. It arrived in less than a week! (I tracked it everyday, I was so excited!) 

I have my eyes in the Cyme Mini next, maybe the taupe colour (black is too bland and I have too many black purses now, pink it too hard to coordinate, the brown is beautiful but my Uno Nano is the trio camel colours).

Both of the ones you like are so pretty! Not sure what you can fit but now you know the duties estimate cost .


----------



## michele227

mauveorchid said:


> Does anyone know when the next free shipping promo will be? I miss the one that ended on October 31st
> I'm in Ontario, Canada and considering ordering from their Europe site as I heard the duties would be cheaper than from the US. Can anyone confirm if this would be true? Much appreciated!


Hi everyone, 

I’m not sure if anyone has responded to this, but I’m also from Ontario, Canada and am curious to know if buying from the European website will reduce the duties costs.


----------



## tarudpir

_i was wondering if anyone knew when polene would restock their sept mini in grained grey leather? I saw it in stock on Monday but then it was out of stock on Tuesday._

If anyone has photos of it or the chalk, I would appreciate if you can provide a photo. Been scouring online and its hard with the lighting as I know polene bags dont look like they do online.


----------



## tarudpir

Was also wondering if anyone has missing tags in their packaging from polene? I saw some unboxing videos and noticed it wasnt there for 2 of my orders…


----------



## Polene1122

michele227 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m not sure if anyone has responded to this, but I’m also from Ontario, Canada and am curious to know if buying from the European website will reduce the duties costs.


Hi there! I'm also from Ontario and ordered this past year from the European site. I was charged around $60 for duties/taxes, whereas another Canadian on youtube said she was charged over $100 for duties/taxes when she ordered from the US site. So I think it would be a better bet to order from the EU site. And last I checked, the conversion from the euro price to cad was better than usd to cad, so it worked out! Hope that helps!


----------



## Jennamckenna09

Hello everyone,
I just ordered the beri last week and unfortunately am having a lot of issues with CS and it still hasn’t shipped yet.
However, I had my eye on the un nano in green lizard but it’s out of stock. I love the size and style of the sept but I have my heart set on green, which it doesn’t come in. My question is, for those who have the Numero Un, do you find it too big for every day use?


----------



## Jennamckenna09

Jennamckenna09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just ordered the beri last week and unfortunately am having a lot of issues with CS and it still hasn’t shipped yet.
> However, I had my eye on the un nano in green lizard but it’s out of stock. I love the size and style of the sept but I have my heart set on green, which it doesn’t come in. My question is, for those who have the Numero Un, do you find it too big for every day use?


Also - does anyone know how often they restock out of stock items?


----------



## southernbelle43

Jennamckenna09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just ordered the beri last week and unfortunately am having a lot of issues with CS and it still hasn’t shipped yet.
> However, I had my eye on the un nano in green lizard but it’s out of stock. I love the size and style of the sept but I have my heart set on green, which it doesn’t come in. My question is, for those who have the Numero Un, do you find it too big for every day use?


Not at all. It is not a really big bag.  I would  call it medium.


----------



## Jennamckenna09

southernbelle43 said:


> Not at all. It is not a really big bag.  I would  call it medium.


That’s good to hear. It looks so big in all the pictures online.


----------



## geeitsangela

These are the 3 polene bags that I got when they were offering free shipping! 
They're so pretty, I love them! I wish I ordered the numero sept in a different color though !


----------



## Jennamckenna09

geeitsangela said:


> These are the 3 polene bags that I got when they were offering free shipping!
> They're so pretty, I love them! I wish I ordered the numero sept in a different color though !
> View attachment 5290433
> View attachment 5290431
> View attachment 5290432


I wish they made the larger sept in the lizard green


----------



## JenJBS

geeitsangela said:


> These are the 3 polene bags that I got when they were offering free shipping!
> They're so pretty, I love them! I wish I ordered the numero sept in a different color though !
> View attachment 5290433
> View attachment 5290431
> View attachment 5290432



Congratulations on your beautiful new bags!


----------



## Jennamckenna09

I just ordered the numero un in trio green croc. Hopefully I don’t run into any other shipping issues! I ended up having to cancel my last order for the beri.


----------



## tcyb92

Jennamckenna09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just ordered the beri last week and unfortunately am having a lot of issues with CS and it still hasn’t shipped yet.
> However, I had my eye on the un nano in green lizard but it’s out of stock. I love the size and style of the sept but I have my heart set on green, which it doesn’t come in. My question is, for those who have the Numero Un, do you find it too big for every day use?


I'm experience shipping issues too! I ordered my Polene bag December 27th, and I don't believe it's even shipped yet? Good to know I'm not alone! Hopefully they're just swamped from Holiday orders. They haven't replied to my CS inquiry either.


----------



## Jennamckenna09

tcyb92 said:


> I'm experience shipping issues too! I ordered my Polene bag December 27th, and I don't believe it's even shipped yet? Good to know I'm not alone! Hopefully they're just swamped from Holiday orders. They haven't replied to my CS inquiry either.


I saw on Instagram other people complaining about it as well.


----------



## akp001

Hi all! I’m new to the forum but have been reading for a while. I fell hard and fast for the beauty that is these Polene bags! I almost ordered a cyme bag in Dec but was waiting to see if there would be free shipping. I went to finally order it a couple days ago and now it’s stocked out.  I was also looking at the number one and ordered one from posh mark but now I’m questioning if it could be a fake (Polene bags are so reasonable, I was surprised to see there are fakes!). I’m curious:
1) if anyone knows how often they are able to make additional inventory?
2) has anyone bought second hand and had issues with authenticity?


----------



## Jennamckenna09

akp001 said:


> Hi all! I’m new to the forum but have been reading for a while. I fell hard and fast for the beauty that is these Polene bags! I almost ordered a cyme bag in Dec but was waiting to see if there would be free shipping. I went to finally order it a couple days ago and now it’s stocked out.  I was also looking at the number one and ordered one from posh mark but now I’m questioning if it could be a fake (Polene bags are so reasonable, I was surprised to see there are fakes!). I’m curious:
> 1) if anyone knows how often they are able to make additional inventory?
> 2) has anyone bought second hand and had issues with authenticity?


I was waiting for one to come back in stock and it took about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jereni

Jennamckenna09 said:


> I was waiting for one to come back in stock and it took about 2 weeks.



Oh that’s nice, out of curiosity which color was it?

Every time I have liked a color that went out of stock, it has never come back  But then again, in all cases it’s been what I would guess is one of their ‘seasonal’ colors as opposed to a neutral that they always have. I.e. in most bags they offer black, chalk, taupe, brown, and often the burgundy.

But it’s the brighter colors I’m usually drawn to, that sell out and don’t come back. Been waiting for the Un Nano to come back in the light green ‘Sauge’ color for like months now I think, and now it’s not even listed in the Nano section anymore


----------



## Jereni

In other news, they have a new red color in a few of their styles! Or at least new since the last time I looked.

Looks particularly stunning in the Sept Mini.


----------



## JenJBS

The new garnet/lipstick color is also available in the Un Nano style. The email called it garnet, but the photo description says lipstick.


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> Oh that’s nice, out of curiosity which color was it?
> 
> Every time I have liked a color that went out of stock, it has never come back  But then again, in all cases it’s been what I would guess is one of their ‘seasonal’ colors as opposed to a neutral that they always have. I.e. in most bags they offer black, chalk, taupe, brown, and often the burgundy.
> 
> But it’s the brighter colors I’m usually drawn to, that sell out and don’t come back. Been waiting for the Un Nano to come back in the light green ‘Sauge’ color for like months now I think, and now it’s not even listed in the Nano section anymore


Me too- I’d been waiting for the numero un nano in sage for ages. After a few months, I couldn’t stand it and one day I emailed customer service to ask when sage will be restocked. And their answer was along the lines of “we don’t plan to…” so i gulped and regretted not buying it. *sigh* so ladies, you know what to do if you really like a bag…!!!


----------



## Jereni

bearygood22 said:


> Me too- I’d been waiting for the numero un nano in sage for ages. After a few months, I couldn’t stand it and one day I emailed customer service to ask when sage will be restocked. And their answer was along the lines of “we don’t plan to…” so i gulped and regretted not buying it. *sigh* so ladies, you know what to do if you really like a bag…!!!



Aww sadness. I sorta figured that at this point, but it’s sad to get final confirmation lol. I think I waited on it for so long because they’d had it in both the regular Un, the Mini, and the Nano for a really long time and I’d sort of gotten the impression it basically WAS one of their standard colors. Guess not….


----------



## Jennamckenna09

Jereni said:


> Oh that’s nice, out of curiosity which color was it?
> 
> Every time I have liked a color that went out of stock, it has never come back  But then again, in all cases it’s been what I would guess is one of their ‘seasonal’ colors as opposed to a neutral that they always have. I.e. in most bags they offer black, chalk, taupe, brown, and often the burgundy.
> 
> But it’s the brighter colors I’m usually drawn to, that sell out and don’t come back. Been waiting for the Un Nano to come back in the light green ‘Sauge’ color for like months now I think, and now it’s not even listed in the Nano section anymore


It was the lizard green I was watching   Maybe the sage will come back on the simmer.


----------



## aein34

Hi everyone! I first discovered Polène from Emily in Paris, and have been obsessing over their bags ever since.

I ordered the Cyme in camel, and it was delivered approximately one week after I ordered it (I live in Hawai’i). However, when I received the bag there was a gouge in the interior. I have emailed them, left FB comments, sent a FB message and even sent DMs on IG, and I’m still waiting for someone to get back to me regarding my issue. I sent them photos (you can clearly see there is a gouge), and I was only replied to early last week on IG saying someone would be in contact with me soon. I also saw they read my other messages but didn’t respond… Almost a week has gone by, and I still haven’t been contacted.

Do you think I should just live with the interior? I’m a perfectionist, and it really bothers me.  I know their prices are super reasonable compared to other designer bags, but I still think it’s unfair for me to have to live with this gouge because they didn’t do a proper quality control check.

While I also understand I am not their only client, I think their customer service is seriously lacking. I would call their store directly, but I have no idea if they speak English.

Has anyone run into similar issues? If so, what did you do?

Thank you in advance! Have a great week! ☺


----------



## babyloove

Try to call the store  They'll speak English ...
It's not normal


----------



## tcyb92

tcyb92 said:


> I'm experience shipping issues too! I ordered my Polene bag December 27th, and I don't believe it's even shipped yet? Good to know I'm not alone! Hopefully they're just swamped from Holiday orders. They haven't replied to my CS inquiry either.



I got a reply this morning from their team! Nice gesture to waive shipping, and it's going to ship today or tomorrow  

*Dear Madam,
Thank you for your message and for your order.

We are deeply sorry for this delay in the shipping of your order. Also, be assured that our team is doing its best so that your order is shipped today and will be tomorrow at the latest.
Moreover, we of course understand the inconvenience caused by this situation, and we have therefore just proceeded with the refund of your shipping fees as a symbolic gesture to express our sincerest apologies for this very unusual situation.

We remain at your entire disposal,
Have a lovely day,
Polène*


----------



## akp001

Jereni said:


> Oh that’s nice, out of curiosity which color was it?
> 
> Every time I have liked a color that went out of stock, it has never come back  But then again, in all cases it’s been what I would guess is one of their ‘seasonal’ colors as opposed to a neutral that they always have. I.e. in most bags they offer black, chalk, taupe, brown, and often the burgundy.
> 
> But it’s the brighter colors I’m usually drawn to, that sell out and don’t come back. Been waiting for the Un Nano to come back in the light green ‘Sauge’ color for like months now I think, and now it’s not even listed in the Nano section anymore


Both the camel and cognac color are sold out in Cyme. They seem like they should be more standard colors so fingers crossed for more inventory, although with supply chain issues I’m strongly debating ordering in another color.


----------



## akp001

Has anyone had experience with the gold lettering from their Polene label wearing off?


----------



## Jennamckenna09

tcyb92 said:


> I got a reply this morning from their team! Nice gesture to waive shipping, and it's going to ship today or tomorrow
> 
> *Dear Madam,
> Thank you for your message and for your order.
> 
> We are deeply sorry for this delay in the shipping of your order. Also, be assured that our team is doing its best so that your order is shipped today and will be tomorrow at the latest.
> Moreover, we of course understand the inconvenience caused by this situation, and we have therefore just proceeded with the refund of your shipping fees as a symbolic gesture to express our sincerest apologies for this very unusual situation.
> 
> We remain at your entire disposal,
> Have a lovely day,
> Polène*



Did your bag ship? I still haven’t received any shipping updates on mine.


----------



## TwistedFate330

Jennamckenna09 said:


> Did your bag ship? I still haven’t received any shipping updates on mine.





Jennamckenna09 said:


> Did your bag ship? I still haven’t received any shipping updates on mine.


The bag I ordered hasn't shipped either. Originally I had ordered the Cyme in taupe, which was in stock when I purchased, but the next day it became out of stock. I waited a week still no shipping update and no response to emails so I requested to cancel the order thinking the bag just wasn't available anymore. It's funny how they reply within 30 minutes when you want to cancel the order but never responds to the other emails. I then purchased the Mini Cyme thinking it would ship faster since it's in stock but unfortunately it's still the same situation, it hasn't shipped at all.


----------



## Jennamckenna09

Has anyone had any luck buying on of these bags within the last month?


----------



## ruxu1209

TwistedFate330 said:


> The bag I ordered hasn't shipped either. Originally I had ordered the Cyme in taupe, which was in stock when I purchased, but the next day it became out of stock. I waited a week still no shipping update and no response to emails so I requested to cancel the order thinking the bag just wasn't available anymore. It's funny how they reply within 30 minutes when you want to cancel the order but never responds to the other emails. I then purchased the Mini Cyme thinking it would ship faster since it's in stock but unfortunately it's still the same situation, it hasn't shipped at all.


When did you place the first order for Cyme originally? I ordered number seven and number one nano on Monday (10 Jan), and they haven't been shipped yet. I know it's been only 2 days, but when they say "deliver in 5 days with DHL" on the checkout page, I was expecting to receive the bags somewhere in a week.


----------



## Jennamckenna09

TwistedFate330 said:


> The bag I ordered hasn't shipped either. Originally I had ordered the Cyme in taupe, which was in stock when I purchased, but the next day it became out of stock. I waited a week still no shipping update and no response to emails so I requested to cancel the order thinking the bag just wasn't available anymore. It's funny how they reply within 30 minutes when you want to cancel the order but never responds to the other emails. I then purchased the Mini Cyme thinking it would ship faster since it's in stock but unfortunately it's still the same situation, it hasn't shipped at all.


I got a notification this morning that mine shipped and will be here Monday


----------



## TwistedFate330

ruxu1209 said:


> When did you place the first order for Cyme originally? I ordered number seven and number one nano on Monday (10 Jan), and they haven't been shipped yet. I know it's been only 2 days, but when they say "deliver in 5 days with DHL" on the checkout page, I was expecting to receive the bags somewhere in a week.


It was sometime at the end of December. I decided to just cancel since it wouldn't get here in time for my mom's birthday. The delays might be coronavirus related I'm thinking.


----------



## TwistedFate330

Jennamckenna09 said:


> I got a notification this morning that mine shipped and will be here Monday


That's great news! Wow, Monday is really fast.


----------



## kcreeves

Jennamckenna09 said:


> Has anyone had any luck buying on of these bags within the last month?


Ordered my Numero Un on 12/30, had some back-and-forth with CS from 1/6 who apologized for delay and refunded shipping cost/told me bag would ship out on 1/10 - actual shipment out from Spain on 1/11 and got to me in NYC yesterday, 1/12


----------



## sourcreamx

Does anyone have the cyme mini?
Would like to know the measurements at the base and at the widest if possible
are you able to fit an iPad 12.9 if you have one?

thank you!


----------



## michele227

Hi everyone, I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Cyme mini in Taupe! For those of you that were wondering how wide the bag is when it is cinched - it is around 12” wide!
I took everyone’s advice and purchased from the Euro site to ship to Ontario, Canada. From the day of purchase to delivery, it took 6 days - I’m impressed. The DHL duties came out to $73 (way better than I was expecting!).

Here she is in all her glory!


----------



## michele227

sourcreamx said:


> Does anyone have the cyme mini?
> Would like to know the measurements at the base and at the widest if possible
> are you able to fit an iPad 12.9 if you have one?
> 
> thank you!



Hi! The bottom measures approx. 2.5” x 6”.

I don’t have an iPad, sorry!


----------



## JenJBS

michele227 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Cyme mini in Taupe! For those of you that were wondering how wide the bag is when it is cinched - it is around 12” wide!
> I took everyone’s advice and purchased from the Euro site to ship to Ontario, Canada. From the day of purchase to delivery, it took 6 days - I’m impressed. The DHL duties came out to $73 (way better than I was expecting!).
> 
> Here she is in all her glory!



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## kate819

My Polène half moon wallet arrived today and WOW is she gorgeous. I definitely have a thing for SLGs, but this one was NOT totally gratuitous - as I insisted to my husband, there IS a purpose.

Day-to-day, I carry my drivers license and two most-used credit cards in a card-sized ostrich envelope (handmade from a local artisan). My “big” wallet has change and all my other cards. Neither of these are practical for travel to places where I use cash and coins a lot (mostly abroad, I am US-based and never use cash, especially coins).

So this half moon is PERFECT for taking cash, coins, and a couple of cards. Small enough to fit in all of my bags or hand carry/pocket carry in a jacket, and plenty of little pockets for receipts, etc. I’m in love - so practical - I could easily have five of these.
(sorry for the state of my fingernails, going to go take care of that right now!)


----------



## kombucha

kate819 said:


> My Polène half moon wallet arrived today and WOW is she gorgeous. I definitely have a thing for SLGs, but this one was NOT totally gratuitous - as I insisted to my husband, there IS a purpose.
> 
> Day-to-day, I carry my drivers license and two most-used credit cards in a card-sized ostrich envelope (handmade from a local artisan). My “big” wallet has change and all my other cards. Neither of these are practical for travel to places where I use cash and coins a lot (mostly abroad, I am US-based and never use cash, especially coins).
> 
> So this half moon is PERFECT for taking cash, coins, and a couple of cards. Small enough to fit in all of my bags or hand carry/pocket carry in a jacket, and plenty of little pockets for receipts, etc. I’m in love - so practical - I could easily have five of these.
> (sorry for the state of my fingernails, going to go take care of that right now!)


W

wow this is so cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi all - like everyone else here I am obsessing over Polene. Couple of questions 1. Does Le Cabas fit a 15 inch laptop? 2. What can you actually fit in Le Beri? And 3. Does anyone here have the 1 in nano and standard and can tell me which they use most and why? The standard size does seem quite big but then maybe it's a good work and travel bag? Thanks!!


----------



## sourcreamx

T


michele227 said:


> Hi! The bottom measures approx. 2.5” x 6”.
> 
> I don’t have an iPad, sorry!


Thank you so much, that helps!


----------



## sourcreamx

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi all - like everyone else here I am obsessing over Polene. Couple of questions 1. Does Le Cabas fit a 15 inch laptop? 2. What can you actually fit in Le Beri? And 3. Does anyone here have the 1 in nano and standard and can tell me which they use most and why? The standard size does seem quite big but then maybe it's a good work and travel bag? Thanks!!



I can fit plenty in a Beri and numero un mini. In a Beri, I can fit a slightly thick compact wallet, card holder, lip balm, tissue, wet tissues, keys, mask and an iPhone. Everything fits snuggly inside.

I don’t have the standard size, but I have the nano. They are great for going out as it is small and compact. If you like the design cinched, like on the site, without the clasps open, then it can’t fit much, it has the capacityof the above but without the wet tissues.


----------



## KoreCassiopeia

Hey, everyone! I was wondering if anyone ordered from Polene to the UK as I am concerned about customs, which is why I am currently holding off buying from them.

How long did the parcel take to get through and how much did you pay extra on top of your order for customs? Thank you!


----------



## bearygood22

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi all - like everyone else here I am obsessing over Polene. Couple of questions 1. Does Le Cabas fit a 15 inch laptop? 2. What can you actually fit in Le Beri? And 3. Does anyone here have the 1 in nano and standard and can tell me which they use most and why? The standard size does seem quite big but then maybe it's a good work and travel bag? Thanks!!



I can answer 3. I use the nano most. I am on the petite side and like to wear my bags crossbody. I find the numero 1 too big on my frame as a crossbody, and even though it can fit a lot, i dont carry much and find the bag too heavy. It’s cute to carry as a top handle, but again, I find it too heavy for me. the bag on its own weighs around 1kg. So I use the nano, but I leave the press Studs undone, and I find it works a lot better. The nano is very lightweight but fits all my things, and it even fits a kindle! Because of that I have 3 nanos, and I love them. However, the textured leather in Nano and grained leather for regular 1 are not the same, that is something you have to pay attention to.


----------



## Jereni

michele227 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Cyme mini in Taupe! For those of you that were wondering how wide the bag is when it is cinched - it is around 12” wide!
> I took everyone’s advice and purchased from the Euro site to ship to Ontario, Canada. From the day of purchase to delivery, it took 6 days - I’m impressed. The DHL duties came out to $73 (way better than I was expecting!).
> 
> Here she is in all her glory!



Yay congrats! I have this in the pink/lilac and I LOVE this bag. It’s a great medium size and so fun to carry by the short strap.

Wear it in health!


----------



## rayceline

KoreCassiopeia said:


> Hey, everyone! I was wondering if anyone ordered from Polene to the UK as I am concerned about customs, which is why I am currently holding off buying from them.
> 
> How long did the parcel take to get through and how much did you pay extra on top of your order for customs? Thank you!


I’ve made several orders to the U.K. if you order on the UK site then I think taxes are included in the price and I’ve never had to pay any additional customs charges. I have 4 of their bags plus some slgs and a belt. Once shipped the orders only take 2-3 days to arrive, sometimes it takes them a few days to ship though.


----------



## KoreCassiopeia

rayceline said:


> I’ve made several orders to the U.K. if you order on the UK site then I think taxes are included in the price and I’ve never had to pay any additional customs charges. I have 4 of their bags plus some slgs and a belt. Once shipped the orders only take 2-3 days to arrive, sometimes it takes them a few days to ship though.



Thank you so much, this is so helpful! Will run to place an order then.


----------



## sourcreamx

Jereni said:


> Yay congrats! I have this in the pink/lilac and I LOVE this bag. It’s a great medium size and so fun to carry by the short strap.
> 
> Wear it in health!



@Jereni would you be so kind to take some mod shots! It is rare to see the lilac cyme on the Instagram posts.


----------



## Jereni

sourcreamx said:


> @Jereni would you be so kind to take some mod shots! It is rare to see the lilac cyme on the Instagram posts.



I’m in an uninspiring getup of leggings and an over-sized sweater today bc it’s snowing here, so I dug up some pics I took right when the bag arrived.

The lighting in these is not the best, sorry. Use these for scale reference, not as an indicator of color. The bag is  a richer color than this.


----------



## sourcreamx

Jereni said:


> I’m in an uninspiring getup of leggings and an over-sized sweater today bc it’s snowing here, so I dug up some pics I took right when the bag arrived.
> 
> The lighting in these is not the best, sorry. Use these for scale reference, not as an indicator of color. The bag is  a richer color than this.
> 
> View attachment 5299215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299216



love it!! I just carted out in cognac and chalk. Thank you, you look amazing with the bag in the pictures!


----------



## cam3687

hi everyone, future polene lover here!
I'm contemplating buying the numéro un nano in nude, however I've barely seen this colour online, and noticed there was a slight yellow tone to it depending on lighting.

Has anyone purchased any of the bags (not necessarily the numéro un) in this shade and had any feedback/comparison to make with other colours?

Thank you!


----------



## Jennamckenna09

It just arrived and it’s beautiful! I’m so glad I went with the bigger size. It’s the perfect size for everyday and isn’t as big as it seems in the online pics.


----------



## JenJBS

Jennamckenna09 said:


> It just arrived and it’s beautiful! I’m so glad I went with the bigger size. It’s the perfect size for everyday and isn’t as big as it seems in the online pics.
> 
> View attachment 5300033



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## lyxxx035

New colors in the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini on the website! Heather, Polar and Ivy. In the perfect full grained pebbled leather too.









						Number One Bag - Heather - Polène
					

Edition - Heather Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day bag,...




					eng.polene-paris.com
				











						Number One Mini Bag - Polar - Polène
					

Edition - Polar Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One Mini" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## rayceline

lyxxx035 said:


> New colors in the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini on the website! Heather, Polar and Ivy. In the perfect full grained pebbled leather too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number One Bag - Heather - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Heather Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day bag,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number One Mini Bag - Polar - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Polar Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One Mini" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com



The polar blue looks stunning, I am so so tempted but I really don’t need anymore bags. I just love the colour!


----------



## piosavsfan

rayceline said:


> The polar blue looks stunning, I am so so tempted but I really don’t need anymore bags. I just love the colour!


Same. Really pretty color!


----------



## catsinthebag

lyxxx035 said:


> New colors in the Numero Un and Numero Un Mini on the website! Heather, Polar and Ivy. In the perfect full grained pebbled leather too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number One Bag - Heather - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Heather Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day bag,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number One Mini Bag - Polar - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Polar Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One Mini" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com



The Heather is intriguing. What would you guys call it? Mauve? Plum? 

I’m kind of wanting a new bag in a color I don’t have, something for spring but not too light. Wondering if this would fit the bill, but if it’s mauve-y I may not like it….


----------



## kombucha

I love the Heather color too 

does anyone use their Numero Un with the buttons unclasped? Very tempted to buy the Numero Un in Heather but I am not a huge fan of the bulbous shape of the bag on my body when the buttons are clasped together. Wondering how it looks unclasped. TIA!


----------



## Jereni

The new Ivy color is gorgeous but I’m interested that they did a green so similar to the dark green they already have. Won’t lie that I’m tempted to get it tho, love green bags.


----------



## bearygood22

kombucha said:


> I love the Heather color too
> 
> does anyone use their Numero Un with the buttons unclasped? Very tempted to buy the Numero Un in Heather but I am not a huge fan of the bulbous shape of the bag on my body when the buttons are clasped together. Wondering how it looks unclasped. TIA!


Hi, I have both numero un and numero un nano. For both, I never fasten the press studs because it’s a lot easier to take things in and out of the bag. But the bag keeps its shape so long as you don’t stuff it too full. If you stuff the bag too full and don’t do up the press studs, OR if you flatten the front of the bag, then the bag “loses” its usual shape, like in the pictures here, which some people like:








						My Honest Review of the Polène Numéro Un Handbag - Fashion Jackson
					

Ever since I got my Celine Mini belt bag, it has been hands down my absolute favorite bag. You guys always ask about the details (size, color, quality, etc), and I seriously can't recommend it enough. It is definitely an…



					fashionjackson.com


----------



## nekolatte

Hi all, I am obsessed with Polene numero dix.  I want to purchase it as my daily use, but wonder can i put my kindle paperwhite into Polene numero dix?

Could someone who have numero dix and kindle paperwhite tell me the answer please?  Million thanks


----------



## Angel18

Jereni said:


> I’m in an uninspiring getup of leggings and an over-sized sweater today bc it’s snowing here, so I dug up some pics I took right when the bag arrived.
> 
> The lighting in these is not the best, sorry. Use these for scale reference, not as an indicator of color. The bag is  a richer color than this.
> 
> View attachment 5299215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299216


Hi! Your bag looks stunning - thanks for sharing. Just wondering how the leather holds up - ? Easily marked - I have two little ones and not sure if I should go for a camel or cognac. Also do you think this is too similar size wise to the neuf - planning on getting that in Cognac - so therefore wondering if I should get the Cyme in the regular size - though I do think this size is super cute - what can you fit in there? Thanks and sorry for all the questions! X


----------



## Jereni

Angel18 said:


> Hi! Your bag looks stunning - thanks for sharing. Just wondering how the leather holds up - ? Easily marked - I have two little ones and not sure if I should go for a camel or cognac. Also do you think this is too similar size wise to the neuf - planning on getting that in Cognac - so therefore wondering if I should get the Cyme in the regular size - though I do think this size is super cute - what can you fit in there? Thanks and sorry for all the questions! X



Thanks! So far the leather is holding up great, not a scratch on it! I’m not hard on my bags tho.

Regarding the Neuf, I haven’t checked it’s measurements so I’m not sure how similar they are in size. BUT to me they are such different bags that I wouldn’t worry about getting both (in fact I do want the Neuf and might get it at some point).

In terms of what fits, I would say quite a bit. When I carry it, I can fit my flat card case wallet, a Chanel mini o-case, a Chanel round pouch, my sunglasses, two phones, a mask, hand sanitizer, lip gloss, and there’s room to spare. The bag also comes with a zip pouch that I use to hold other misc things and that fits too. I believe I can also fit my iPad mini in it, in addition to all the above.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Angel18

Jereni said:


> Thanks! So far the leather is holding up great, not a scratch on it! I’m not hard on my bags tho.
> 
> Regarding the Neuf, I haven’t checked it’s measurements so I’m not sure how similar they are in size. BUT to me they are such different bags that I wouldn’t worry about getting both (in fact I do want the Neuf and might get it at some point).
> 
> In terms of what fits, I would say quite a bit. When I carry it, I can fit my flat card case wallet, a Chanel mini o-case, a Chanel round pouch, my sunglasses, two phones, a mask, hand sanitizer, lip gloss, and there’s room to spare. The bag also comes with a zip pouch that I use to hold other misc things and that fits too. I believe I can also fit my iPad mini in it, in addition to all the above.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Hi! That is super helpful - thank you so much  Really appreciate. I think I’m going to check out on the Neuf in Cognac and the Cyme mini perhaps in camel! Love the lilac but worried carrying with my kids will destroy it! Have a wonderful day


----------



## Angel18

Angel18 said:


> Hi! That is super helpful - thank you so much  Really appreciate. I think I’m going to check out on the Neuf in Cognac and the Cyme mini perhaps in camel! Love the lilac but worried carrying with my kids will destroy it! Have a wonderful day


OOOOO. I did. So excited. Also a bit nervous that I ordered both - my first Polene. Thanks again x


----------



## missyb

Jennamckenna09 said:


> Has anyone had any luck buying on of these bags within the last month?


Yes- I ordered my bag last Thursday afternoon and it was here Sunday afternoon.


----------



## nekkuliina

Hi! Could someone confirm does the taupe colour have beige or grey undertone? It looks almost grey in some pics, but I would prefer slightly warmer taupe. Many thanks!!


----------



## Rovercat

nekkuliina said:


> Hi! Could someone confirm does the taupe colour have beige or grey undertone? It looks almost grey in some pics, but I would prefer slightly warmer taupe. Many thanks!!



I have the taupe mini backpack. I’d say it’s a warm grey, but it’s also quite light, so it doesn’t have as much brown in it as some other taupes.


----------



## mmelonbar

Hi everyone! I just received my first Polene order of the Beri. Bag is super cute except it's so obviously lopsided! There is about an inch difference between the measurements from the top to the crease on the left and right side. I've reached out to customer service to see if they will be able to exchange this for a more symmetrical one but I keep seeing posts about how their customer service isn't that great. Anyone able to shed some light on their experience with them? I'm waiting to hear back but honestly, I'm not that hopeful. Also, for those who have ordered the Beri, is yours symmetrical? I hope this is not a thing that they're trying to pass off as "normal." Thanks!


----------



## stylistamie

Hi has anyone seen the polar blue numero un in person? How does it look? Is it bright blue? Thank you!


----------



## Peonydaisy

After following this thread and watching lots of youtube reviews, I just bit the bullet and ordered numero dix in taupe


----------



## nekkuliina

Rovercat said:


> I have the taupe mini backpack. I’d say it’s a warm grey, but it’s also quite light, so it doesn’t have as much brown in it as some other taupes.


Thank you ☺️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Anyone know when the Polene store in New York is opening? I really want to go when they open. I see certain job sites have hiring posts for the store but I can’t find any articles of their opening. I placed an order on some bags I have been wanting before prices increase.


----------



## ziagouel

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Anyone know when the Polene store in New York is opening? I really want to go when they open. I see certain job sites have hiring posts for the store but I can’t find any articles of their opening. I placed an order on some bags I have been wanting before prices increase.


I unfortunately don't know anything about NY store opening but wanted to ask - is there a price increase planned? Or do you mean the past price increase?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

ziagouel said:


> I unfortunately don't know anything about NY store opening but wanted to ask - is there a price increase planned? Or do you mean the past price increase?


Once the New York store opens and as they become more popular, price increases will be inevitable.


----------



## Biogirl1

stylistamie said:


> Hi has anyone seen the polar blue numero un in person? How does it look? Is it bright blue? Thank you!


I just got mine yesterday! I wouldn’t call it a bright or blue. It’s a bit warmer, which I really like. Polar blue is really stunning in person! I tried to take a photo but the photos don’t give you a good idea as to the real color. I’d say it is a tiny bit lighter than the pics on the Polene site. Hope that helps!


----------



## stylistamie

Biogirl1 said:


> I just got mine yesterday! I wouldn’t call it a bright or blue. It’s a bit warmer, which I really like. Polar blue is really stunning in person! I tried to take a photo but the photos don’t give you a good idea as to the real color. I’d say it is a tiny bit lighter than the pics on the Polene site. Hope that helps!



Thank you! hope you can share a photo  I ordered the numero un trio camel, but I'm thinking of getting the numero un mini in polar! Which one did you get?


----------



## piosavsfan

Biogirl1 said:


> I just got mine yesterday! I wouldn’t call it a bright or blue. It’s a bit warmer, which I really like. Polar blue is really stunning in person! I tried to take a photo but the photos don’t give you a good idea as to the real color. I’d say it is a tiny bit lighter than the pics on the Polene site. Hope that helps!


Would love to see a picture even if the color doesn't come across correctly!


----------



## Peonydaisy

Wow I am so impressed by the delivery time. I ordered on 25th and received it on 27th in Singapore!! Absolutely love it


----------



## Biogirl1

piosavsfan said:


> Would love to see a picture even if the color doesn't come across correctly!


Ok, here we go! It’s a gorgeous blue that’s not as pale/light as the color they used to sell but that’s been out of stock forever. It’s so pretty!
I’m showing it against the blue embossed croc (that’s the blue even though it looks more black in the photo) and against a PS1 in sky blue.


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> Ok, here we go! It’s a gorgeous blue that’s not as pale/light as the color they used to sell but that’s been out of stock forever. It’s so pretty!
> I’m showing it against the blue embossed croc (that’s the blue even though it looks more black in the photo) and against a PS1 in sky blue.
> 
> View attachment 5309462
> View attachment 5309463
> View attachment 5309464
> View attachment 5309460


I don’t know how to get the 2Polene shot in the right orientation, but I think that one shows the polar blue in the most correct color.


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Anyone know when the Polene store in New York is opening? I really want to go when they open. I see certain job sites have hiring posts for the store but I can’t find any articles of their opening. I placed an order on some bags I have been wanting before prices increase.



This is exciting news… We’re going up to NY in early April, it would be amazing if the store was open by then!


----------



## stylistamie

Biogirl1 said:


> Ok, here we go! It’s a gorgeous blue that’s not as pale/light as the color they used to sell but that’s been out of stock forever. It’s so pretty!
> I’m showing it against the blue embossed croc (that’s the blue even though it looks more black in the photo) and against a PS1 in sky blue.
> 
> View attachment 5309462
> View attachment 5309463
> View attachment 5309464
> View attachment 5309460



That's a really nice color !! Congrats on your bag!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Biogirl1 said:


> Ok, here we go! It’s a gorgeous blue that’s not as pale/light as the color they used to sell but that’s been out of stock forever. It’s so pretty!
> I’m showing it against the blue embossed croc (that’s the blue even though it looks more black in the photo) and against a PS1 in sky blue.
> 
> View attachment 5309462
> View attachment 5309463
> View attachment 5309464
> View attachment 5309460


Oh wow! This blue is so pretty and it’s perfect.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jereni said:


> This is exciting news… We’re going up to NY in early April, it would be amazing if the store was open by then!


Oh I hope it’s open when you go! Please post some pics if it’s open.


----------



## piosavsfan

Biogirl1 said:


> Ok, here we go! It’s a gorgeous blue that’s not as pale/light as the color they used to sell but that’s been out of stock forever. It’s so pretty!
> I’m showing it against the blue embossed croc (that’s the blue even though it looks more black in the photo) and against a PS1 in sky blue.
> 
> View attachment 5309462
> View attachment 5309463
> View attachment 5309464
> View attachment 5309460


Beautiful Polene but I love the color of your PS1 even more!!


----------



## JenJBS

Peonydaisy said:


> Wow I am so impressed by the delivery time. I ordered on 25th and received it on 27th in Singapore!! Absolutely love it



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## SophyCi

verytotes said:


> That’s not a flaw! That’s the end and closure of the stitching. Same way when we sew things, by machine or hand, we double down at the end to make sure the stitches are locked in and doesn’t unravel.


Right! When we sew on a sewing machine the stitches have to be smooth. In the end, poor-quality seams can lead to the bag being quickly worn out, which obviously will not please you. My grandma was sewing leather gloves and purses by herself she always told me that every stitch has to be done purposely and qualitatively. I'm also looking to sew things from leather, I bought a special sewing machine https://www.craftyhangouts.com/best-sewing-machine-for-leather/#product6.


----------



## cremebrulee25

I am interested in purchasing the Umi but have read that there are issues with the zipper. Can anyone who has the Umi bag comment on how the zipper is holding up?


----------



## naakka

Sooo I finally ordered Beri in chalk and received it super fast two days from ordering - BUT they send me a wrong one! I received the one with chain strap instead of leather. Suuuuper annoyed as in my last order the product was faulty and took forever to get it changed. I love their bags but sad that these issues on delivery / quality seems to occur. I really wanted to start using my Beri this weekend when lock down is finally over, the bag is super nice and super good quality just not the one that I wanted. Now just waiting someone to arrange the change, I hope they handle this well as I wanted to order dix soon after but not sure anymore, so tired of sending these bags back every time. Really would like to get more Polene bags but this hassle every time kind of disturbs my joy here.


----------



## Satcheldoll

They have a mini Numero Neuf! I was hoping for a small size in this style but for some reason the design doesn’t look good in this size. The proportions seem odd. Thoughts?


----------



## calamitymanu

I agree with you, I find the handle disproportionate (too big) to the body of the bag.


----------



## Jereni

Satcheldoll said:


> They have a mini Numero Neuf! I was hoping for a small size in this style but for some reason the design doesn’t look good in this size. The proportions seem odd. Thoughts?



OMG now I don’t know what to do!!! I’ve been stalking the Neuf in the pink but now with the mini version I’m torn.

I agree that the proportions being different is an adjustment but I don’t know that I think it looks bad, it’s just a slightly different look.




I feel like it makes the small size of the bag look even cuddlier, like it’s a cozy winter scarf lol.

Ugh decisions! So far my pink bags are smaller pieces, see below. Should I get the bigger Neuf or the smaller?







Although I do also have the Douze / Cyme which is bigger. This I think of as more lilac, but given that it has the folds, I suppose it *would* be quite similar in style with the bigger Neuf?


----------



## mayavas

First Polene! Went against type and ordered the Dix. Will still probably get an Un (that Heather color!)


----------



## kombucha

Jereni said:


> OMG now I don’t know what to do!!! I’ve been stalking the Neuf in the pink but now with the mini version I’m torn.
> 
> I agree that the proportions being different is an adjustment but I don’t know that I think it looks bad, it’s just a slightly different look.
> 
> View attachment 5311571
> 
> 
> I feel like it makes the small size of the bag look even cuddlier, like it’s a cozy winter scarf lol.
> 
> Ugh decisions! So far my pink bags are smaller pieces, see below. Should I get the bigger Neuf or the smaller?
> 
> View attachment 5311577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311578
> 
> 
> Although I do also have the Douze / Cyme which is bigger. This I think of as more lilac, but given that it has the folds, I suppose it *would* be quite similar in style with the bigger Neuf?
> 
> View attachment 5311579



I think the mini size is sooo cute! Personally I like it better than the regular size. I am now tempted…

the Mini neuf looks slightly bigger than your other pink bags. So it depends on what size bag you’re looking for!


----------



## Fancyfree

Satcheldoll said:


> They have a mini Numero Neuf! I was hoping for a small size in this style but for some reason the design doesn’t look good in this size. The proportions seem odd. Thoughts?


WOW !!! 
I think it is gorgeous  Absolutely adorable 
Supercute AND elegant


----------



## Etincelle

The Mini Neuf is so gorgeous! I was about to purchase the full size and now I’m torn. Really wondering what fits in the Mini. I personally don’t think the Neuf looks good worn with the long strap so the Mini could be a great option for a nice crossbody if it fits the essentials.


----------



## kombucha

Etincelle said:


> The Mini Neuf is so gorgeous! I was about to purchase the full size and now I’m torn. Really wondering what fits in the Mini. I personally don’t think the Neuf looks good worn with the long strap so the Mini could be a great option for a nice crossbody if it fits the essentials.



i agree with this.I didn’t go for the full size because it looked bulbous when worn crossbody  The strap also looks too thin for the large bag. But the mini is so cute!


----------



## Etincelle

kombucha said:


> i agree with this.I didn’t go for the full size because it looked bulbous when worn crossbody  The strap also looks too thin for the large bag. But the mini is so cute!



It really is so cute! I’m just hoping it fits more than a Sept Mini which would be too small for me. Hopefully someone orders it and can review it soon.


----------



## Fancyfree

I could not resist the Blush Mini Neuf. Yet I NEVER wear pinks, or taupe or beige or any warm, soft pastel colours .
But I simply could not resist her... 

Then while I was at it, I suddenly ordered the full sized Black, too .
This one I have been eying for months, but had long ago decided I have more than enough lovely black bags.

Oh dear


----------



## lavy

New to me mini uno in pink! It’s quite adorable!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Jereni said:


> OMG now I don’t know what to do!!! I’ve been stalking the Neuf in the pink but now with the mini version I’m torn.
> 
> I agree that the proportions being different is an adjustment but I don’t know that I think it looks bad, it’s just a slightly different look.
> 
> View attachment 5311571
> 
> 
> I feel like it makes the small size of the bag look even cuddlier, like it’s a cozy winter scarf lol.
> 
> Ugh decisions! So far my pink bags are smaller pieces, see below. Should I get the bigger Neuf or the smaller?
> 
> View attachment 5311577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311578
> 
> 
> Although I do also have the Douze / Cyme which is bigger. This I think of as more lilac, but given that it has the folds, I suppose it *would* be quite similar in style with the bigger Neuf?
> 
> View attachment 5311579


Theo bigger size would be a nice alternative for you since most of your other pink bags are small, but get the one you’d get the most use out of.
Btw, I’ve had my eye in that Tory Burch for a while now.


----------



## Antonia

Etincelle said:


> The Mini Neuf is so gorgeous! I was about to purchase the full size and now I’m torn. Really wondering what fits in the Mini. I personally don’t think the Neuf looks good worn with the long strap so the Mini could be a great option for a nice crossbody if it fits the essentials.


I just read about the mini neuf but the large is tricky getting into....wonder how this one will be??   I love it though!!


----------



## maryyy

Hi!
I believe I have a slight addiction to Polene, cannot stop myself from browsing and picking the next bag. I currently have Dix in chalk and Umi in black. Thinking about Un nano in trio caramel next, however I should probably stop  Wondering which bag is on your shopping list?


----------



## MinaAnais

I am really hoping that they will bring back the numero 2 (would love it in craie), I loved the bag but it got sold out too quickly.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

maryyy said:


> Hi!
> I believe I have a slight addiction to Polene, cannot stop myself from browsing and picking the next bag. I currently have Dix in chalk and Umi in black. Thinking about Un nano in trio caramel next, however I should probably stop  Wondering which bag is on your shopping list?


Looking for the next back is completely normal ha ha. How do you like your Umi? I have one coming next week, can’t wait to see it. I have two bags on my list I want he he oh heck I want them all  I plan on rebuying the Le Cabas. Had it but sold it and have missed it ever since. I also have theNuméro Neuf on my list but I’m so undecided on color!


----------



## maryyy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looking for the next back is completely normal ha ha. How do you like your Umi? I have one coming next week, can’t wait to see it. I have two bags on my list I want he he oh heck I want them all  I plan on rebuying the Le Cabas. Had it but sold it and have missed it ever since. I also have theNuméro Neuf on my list but I’m so undecided on color!


I love my Umi, those soft edges are to die for. However I can see all the fuss about the stiff zipper, so I keep mine open most times. The bag keeps itself closed well even with open zipper  I was eyeing the Cabas tote, but I like Cyme as well. Oh, so many choices


----------



## Jereni

maryyy said:


> Hi!
> I believe I have a slight addiction to Polene, cannot stop myself from browsing and picking the next bag. I currently have Dix in chalk and Umi in black. Thinking about Un nano in trio caramel next, however I should probably stop  Wondering which bag is on your shopping list?



I’m pondering the mini Neuf hard.

I had been planning on buying the Huit in April or so as my one summer bag purchase of the year but now it’s sold out in the color I want, which sucks.

I’ll also probably get the original Numero Un at some point but I’m thinking I may wait til the NY store is open and I can try it on in person to make sure I like the size on my frame.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I’m pondering the mini Neuf hard.



Same here. It's so cute!


----------



## Etincelle

I just bought the full size Neuf in black! I figured if I love it I’ll maybe get the mini in a light color for summer once there are some reviews about what fits and how practical it is.


----------



## missyb

Does anyone have a Polene wallet? I’m thinking of purchasing one soon. Wondering how they hold up.


----------



## Antonia

Etincelle said:


> I just bought the full size Neuf in black! I figured if I love it I’ll maybe get the mini in a light color for summer once there are some reviews about what fits and how practical it is.


I have this bag and I love it.  It's very elegant!  Congrats!!


----------



## handbagobession

kate819 said:


> My Polène half moon wallet arrived today and WOW is she gorgeous. I definitely have a thing for SLGs, but this one was NOT totally gratuitous - as I insisted to my husband, there IS a purpose.
> 
> Day-to-day, I carry my drivers license and two most-used credit cards in a card-sized ostrich envelope (handmade from a local artisan). My “big” wallet has change and all my other cards. Neither of these are practical for travel to places where I use cash and coins a lot (mostly abroad, I am US-based and never use cash, especially coins).
> 
> So this half moon is PERFECT for taking cash, coins, and a couple of cards. Small enough to fit in all of my bags or hand carry/pocket carry in a jacket, and plenty of little pockets for receipts, etc. I’m in love - so practical - I could easily have five of these.
> (sorry for the state of my fingernails, going to go take care of that right now!)


Im so glad you posted on this wallet!  Thank you


----------



## maryyy

Does anyone has Un nano in lizzard camel leather? Cannot find any reviews on this nad wondering if the color on website is matching the reality


----------



## Fancyfree

Antonia said:


> I have this bag and I love it.  It's very elegant!  Congrats!!


And for me, it was your photos of and with you black Neuf that started _my _obsession over this bag, Antonia


----------



## Antonia

Fancyfree said:


> And for me, it was your photos of and with you black Neuf that started _my _obsession over this bag, Antonia


Really?  I had no idea!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Polene order came this morning. I’ll post some mod shots tomorrow or maybe later. My most favorite and it’s instant love is the number one black trio crock. It’s beautiful  a good size for shoulder or crossbody. Opens and closes well and can fit quite a bit inside. It’s not heavy at all and the strap is comfortable on shoulder or crossbody. The number one mini is really nice, roomy  and love this one too. The chain is a bit heavier than expected and it takes a little bit of work to close the bag up. Over all it’s so pretty, well made, the body of the bag is lightweight and fits quite a bit for a small bag. I really love the strap and overall look of the Umi. The body of the bag is a stiffer leather than expected I was expecting the leather to be like the Le Cabas tote. The strap is nice and stays on the shoulder and is also nice wearing it crossbody. My zipper is not stiff on the Umi but the way the bag folds in the bag just doesn’t zip nice and smooth.This  would be my only con about the bag. For a small bag it also fits quite a bit and If it matters to you the hand or your things will sort of catch the zipper track when putting stuff in and out of bag. The opening isn’t a large opening. Going to take a bit to get use to this bag but I really love the size, color and over all shape of the bag and strap. So this bag is still a keeper for now!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Polene order came this morning. I’ll post some mod shots tomorrow or maybe later. My most favorite and it’s instant love is the number one black trio crock. It’s beautiful  a good size for shoulder or crossbody. Opens and closes well and can fit quite a bit inside. It’s not heavy at all and the strap is comfortable on shoulder or crossbody. The number one mini is really nice, roomy  and love this one too. The chain is a bit heavier than expected and it takes a little bit of work to close the bag up. Over all it’s so pretty, well made, the body of the bag is lightweight and fits quite a bit for a small bag. I really love the strap and overall look of the Umi. The body of the bag is a stiffer leather than expected I was expecting the leather to be like the Le Cabas tote. The strap is nice and stays on the shoulder and is also nice wearing it crossbody. My zipper is not stiff on the Umi but the way the bag folds in the bag just doesn’t zip nice and smooth.This  would be my only con about the bag. For a small bag it also fits quite a bit and If it matters to you the hand or your things will sort of catch the zipper track when putting stuff in and out of bag. The opening isn’t a large opening. Going to take a bit to get use to this bag but I really love the size, color and over all shape of the bag and strap. So this bag is still a keeper for now!
> 
> View attachment 5314362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314366



Congratulations on adding these beauties to your collection.


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Polene order came this morning. I’ll post some mod shots tomorrow or maybe later. My most favorite and it’s instant love is the number one black trio crock. It’s beautiful  a good size for shoulder or crossbody. Opens and closes well and can fit quite a bit inside. It’s not heavy at all and the strap is comfortable on shoulder or crossbody. The number one mini is really nice, roomy  and love this one too. The chain is a bit heavier than expected and it takes a little bit of work to close the bag up. Over all it’s so pretty, well made, the body of the bag is lightweight and fits quite a bit for a small bag. I really love the strap and overall look of the Umi. The body of the bag is a stiffer leather than expected I was expecting the leather to be like the Le Cabas tote. The strap is nice and stays on the shoulder and is also nice wearing it crossbody. My zipper is not stiff on the Umi but the way the bag folds in the bag just doesn’t zip nice and smooth.This  would be my only con about the bag. For a small bag it also fits quite a bit and If it matters to you the hand or your things will sort of catch the zipper track when putting stuff in and out of bag. The opening isn’t a large opening. Going to take a bit to get use to this bag but I really love the size, color and over all shape of the bag and strap. So this bag is still a keeper for now!
> 
> View attachment 5314362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314366



Soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Etincelle

My black Numero Neuf just arrived and I’m in love! I’m so happy I went with the full size, it’s the perfect everyday size for me


----------



## crlmns

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Polene order came this morning. I’ll post some mod shots tomorrow or maybe later. My most favorite and it’s instant love is the number one black trio crock. It’s beautiful  a good size for shoulder or crossbody. Opens and closes well and can fit quite a bit inside. It’s not heavy at all and the strap is comfortable on shoulder or crossbody. The number one mini is really nice, roomy  and love this one too. The chain is a bit heavier than expected and it takes a little bit of work to close the bag up. Over all it’s so pretty, well made, the body of the bag is lightweight and fits quite a bit for a small bag. I really love the strap and overall look of the Umi. The body of the bag is a stiffer leather than expected I was expecting the leather to be like the Le Cabas tote. The strap is nice and stays on the shoulder and is also nice wearing it crossbody. My zipper is not stiff on the Umi but the way the bag folds in the bag just doesn’t zip nice and smooth.This  would be my only con about the bag. For a small bag it also fits quite a bit and If it matters to you the hand or your things will sort of catch the zipper track when putting stuff in and out of bag. The opening isn’t a large opening. Going to take a bit to get use to this bag but I really love the size, color and over all shape of the bag and strap. So this bag is still a keeper for now!
> 
> View attachment 5314362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314366


 great choices! does the umi fits more than the one mini? or about the same? thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Etincelle said:


> My black Numero Neuf just arrived and I’m in love! I’m so happy I went with the full size, it’s the perfect everyday size for me



That's great!


----------



## nekkuliina

I think I'm going to get for my first Polene bags (planned this at least 6 months and watching Youtube videos + hanging here) Cyme and Neuf. However, I was wondering, does anyone have longer experience of Neuf and how the bottom edges are taking the use. Also, does the leather get sloppy or deformed after some use? I appreciate your help and acknowledge highly, many thanks already!!


----------



## Tolstoi123

Etincelle said:


> My black Numero Neuf just arrived and I’m in love! I’m so happy I went with the full size, it’s the perfect everyday size for me


Do post mod shots!


----------



## Fancyfree

My Black Neuf and Blush Neuf Mini have arrived   
I was a bit worried the full sized would be too large and the Mini too small, but no,- the full sized is smaller than I thought and the Mini is larger than I thought 

Ooh la la, the full sized black 
I own very many lovely bags, but I actually believe my "Neuf Noir" is one of the top 3 in gorgeousnes . It is SO beautiful. Love the design. Love the leather. Hangs elegantly on long shoulder strap 

The Blush Neuf Mini... Hmm.
I love the size! Great for an evening bag. I find it easy to access the interior.
I love the shape,- so cute, quirky yet elegant.  The "tall" handle really becomes it. And the leather is lovely.

But personally, I do not like the blush colour.
Because to me, it is more neutral than pink. More "foundation" than "blush". And I am not a gal who wears warm neutrals... I do not even _like_ warm neutrals 

Of course one _can_ wear a neutral coloured bag together with non-neutral clothes....
I have been holding the bag up against various colours. It looks more pink next to white. I quite like it then. Problem is I don't ever wear whites... Next to colours (greens, blues, mauves, wine, reds, even black) I perceive it as "heavy foundation" coloured. Too much yellow pigments. Do not get me wrong,- it ain't yellow. Merely a rich, warm neutral with a pink tint.

So this bag is beautiful but not for me. I wonder if Polene do exchanges?
Black would work for me , or Burgundy. ( I'd love it in a cool grey or a mid blue!)


----------



## kyri

Hi Polene friends! Can anyone who has the Umi or Dix confirm if it would easily fit a full size wallet? I have the Un Nano, which is juuust too small for my wallet, which is about 7.5" wide, so I use a cardholder in that and want to get a bigger Polene for days where I want to carry more! Thank you!


----------



## kombucha

Fancyfree said:


> My Black Neuf and Blush Neuf Mini have arrived
> I was a bit worried the full sized would be too large and the Mini too small, but no,- the full sized is smaller than I thought and the Mini is larger than I thought
> 
> Ooh la la, the full sized black
> I own very many lovely bags, but I actually believe my "Neuf Noir" is one of the top 3 in gorgeousnes . It is SO beautiful. Love the design. Love the leather. Hangs elegantly on long shoulder strap
> 
> The Blush Neuf Mini... Hmm.
> I love the size! Great for an evening bag. I find it easy to access the interior.
> I love the shape,- so cute, quirky yet elegant.  The "tall" handle really becomes it. And the leather is lovely.
> 
> But personally, I do not like the blush colour.
> Because to me, it is more neutral than pink. More "foundation" than "blush". And I am not a gal who wears warm neutrals... I do not even _like_ warm neutrals
> 
> Of course one _can_ wear a neutral coloured bag together with non-neutral clothes....
> I have been holding the bag up against various colours. It looks more pink next to white. I quite like it then. Problem is I don't ever wear whites... Next to colours (greens, blues, mauves, wine, reds, even black) I perceive it as "heavy foundation" coloured. Too much yellow pigments. Do not get me wrong,- it ain't yellow. Merely a rich, warm neutral with a pink tint.
> 
> So this bag is beautiful but not for me. I wonder if Polene do exchanges?
> Black would work for me , or Burgundy. ( I'd love it in a cool grey or a mid blue!)



thanks for sharing! Would love to see mod shots if you’re up for it! How is the opening for the neuf mini ? Do you think an iPhone 13 pro would easily be put inside and taken out of the bag?


----------



## Fancyfree

kombucha said:


> thanks for sharing! Would love to see mod shots if you’re up for it! How is the opening for the neuf mini ? Do you think an iPhone 13 pro would easily be put inside and taken out of the bag?


I am afraid I don't do voluntary mod shots  .
If you tell me the dimension of your phone, I can tomorrow see whether I believe it would work


----------



## Etincelle

Fancyfree said:


> My Black Neuf and Blush Neuf Mini have arrived
> I was a bit worried the full sized would be too large and the Mini too small, but no,- the full sized is smaller than I thought and the Mini is larger than I thought
> 
> Ooh la la, the full sized black
> I own very many lovely bags, but I actually believe my "Neuf Noir" is one of the top 3 in gorgeousnes . It is SO beautiful. Love the design. Love the leather. Hangs elegantly on long shoulder strap
> 
> The Blush Neuf Mini... Hmm.
> I love the size! Great for an evening bag. I find it easy to access the interior.
> I love the shape,- so cute, quirky yet elegant.  The "tall" handle really becomes it. And the leather is lovely.
> 
> But personally, I do not like the blush colour.
> Because to me, it is more neutral than pink. More "foundation" than "blush". And I am not a gal who wears warm neutrals... I do not even _like_ warm neutrals
> 
> Of course one _can_ wear a neutral coloured bag together with non-neutral clothes....
> I have been holding the bag up against various colours. It looks more pink next to white. I quite like it then. Problem is I don't ever wear whites... Next to colours (greens, blues, mauves, wine, reds, even black) I perceive it as "heavy foundation" coloured. Too much yellow pigments. Do not get me wrong,- it ain't yellow. Merely a rich, warm neutral with a pink tint.
> 
> So this bag is beautiful but not for me. I wonder if Polene do exchanges?
> Black would work for me , or Burgundy. ( I'd love it in a cool grey or a mid blue!)


Thank you for your review of the Mini! I agree that the full size black Neuf is absolutely gorgeous. I think you can do returns with Polène but the shipping cost is on the customer unfortunately.
Would you mind letting me know what you can fit in the Mini?


----------



## Fancyfree

Etincelle said:


> Thank you for your review of the Mini! I agree that the full size black Neuf is absolutely gorgeous. I think you can do returns with Polène but the shipping cost is on the customer unfortunately.
> Would you mind letting me know what you can fit in the Mini?


As I may try to return it (or sell it) I do not want handle or challenge it more than necessary.  Better ask someone who ordered a colour they like, to discover it's full capacity


----------



## kombucha

Fancyfree said:


> I am afraid I don't do voluntary mod shots  .
> If you tell me the dimension of your phone, I can tomorrow see whether I believe it would work



fair enough! The dimensions of my phone are 6.33 inches Tall, 3.07 inches wide, and .30 inches thick.

thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

Fancyfree said:


> My Black Neuf and Blush Neuf Mini have arrived
> I was a bit worried the full sized would be too large and the Mini too small, but no,- the full sized is smaller than I thought and the Mini is larger than I thought
> 
> Ooh la la, the full sized black
> I own very many lovely bags, but I actually believe my "Neuf Noir" is one of the top 3 in gorgeousnes . It is SO beautiful. Love the design. Love the leather. Hangs elegantly on long shoulder strap
> 
> The Blush Neuf Mini... Hmm.
> I love the size! Great for an evening bag. I find it easy to access the interior.
> I love the shape,- so cute, quirky yet elegant.  The "tall" handle really becomes it. And the leather is lovely.
> 
> But personally, I do not like the blush colour.
> Because to me, it is more neutral than pink. More "foundation" than "blush". And I am not a gal who wears warm neutrals... I do not even _like_ warm neutrals
> 
> Of course one _can_ wear a neutral coloured bag together with non-neutral clothes....
> I have been holding the bag up against various colours. It looks more pink next to white. I quite like it then. Problem is I don't ever wear whites... Next to colours (greens, blues, mauves, wine, reds, even black) I perceive it as "heavy foundation" coloured. Too much yellow pigments. Do not get me wrong,- it ain't yellow. Merely a rich, warm neutral with a pink tint.
> 
> So this bag is beautiful but not for me. I wonder if Polene do exchanges?
> Black would work for me , or Burgundy. ( I'd love it in a cool grey or a mid blue!)


I'm glad you love both the large and the  mini!  If it's not too much trouble...would you be able to post a side by side photo??  I'm sorry to hear you're not thrilled with the color.


----------



## Fancyfree

Antonia said:


> I'm glad you love both the large and the  mini!  If it's not too much trouble...would you be able to post a side by side photo??  I'm sorry to hear you're not thrilled with the color.


Side-by-side photo I can do , but will need to wait until the weekend


----------



## Jeepgurl76

crlmns said:


> great choices! does the umi fits more than the one mini? or about the same? thank you!


You could probably pack just a little more in the Umi than the one mini due to the zip closure. If you over pack the one mini it’s a little difficult to close. Without stuffing the bags they pretty much the same.


----------



## mayavas

kyri said:


> Hi Polene friends! Can anyone who has the Umi or Dix confirm if it would easily fit a full size wallet? I have the Un Nano, which is juuust too small for my wallet, which is about 7.5" wide, so I use a cardholder in that and want to get a bigger Polene for days where I want to carry more! Thank you!


I can speak for the Dix. I have a large wallet and it fits, along with other essential items. I downsized from a bucket bag that was driving me crazy and seemed like a black hole. Enjoying this pared down experience.


----------



## bubblybags

Hi everyone! I’m new here (actually signed up so I can monitor this Polene thread and join in the fun!).

I have the Numero Dix (Black) and Numero Un Nano (Taupe). Both great choices btw! Now I’m wondering about the Douze/Cyme. Can anyone be so kind to share the dimensions (top and middle sections) of the Cyme and Cyme Mini when they are in the cinched up shape (tulip? Not boat), please? I think the dimensions on the website are the maximum size (so probably the boat shape). Thank you!


----------



## crlmns

Jeepgurl76 said:


> You could probably pack just a little more in the Umi than the one mini due to the zip closure. If you over pack the one mini it’s a little difficult to close. Without stuffing the bags they pretty much the same.


thank you so much! I have the mini one (backpack version), and I'm considering the umi..  I wish the umi fits more than the one, but after seeing a couple of pictures I kind of expect that they fit about the same amount.


----------



## naakka

Am I the only one who keeps having bad experience at Polene? Now that I finally had my correct Beri (they sent me first a wrong bag) - the new one is in my opinion defect. Firstly it was clear that the bag was potentially a return or something as it wasn't properly wrapped but in a dust-bag already and bubble wrap removed. Additionally the closures don't seem right, the one that I received before had very strong closure both the magnetic as the slider. Now this one feels like the slider might open any time on its own and the magnetic closure barely holds. This is now 3rd time i have issue with them 1st Sept closure was broken when I received it 2) wrong item sent to me 3) now this defected item sent to me. Contemplating not buying from them again or giving one more chance to send me a proper Beri.


----------



## Jereni

naakka said:


> Am I the only one who keeps having bad experience at Polene? Now that I finally had my correct Beri (they sent me first a wrong bag) - the new one is in my opinion defect. Firstly it was clear that the bag was potentially a return or something as it wasn't properly wrapped but in a dust-bag already and bubble wrap removed. Additionally the closures don't seem right, the one that I received before had very strong closure both the magnetic as the slider. Now this one feels like the slider might open any time on its own and the magnetic closure barely holds. This is now 3rd time i have issue with them 1st Sept closure was broken when I received it 2) wrong item sent to me 3) now this defected item sent to me. Contemplating not buying from them again or giving one more chance to send me a proper Beri.



I’m sorry that you are having a bad experience with them. There definitely seems to be some hit or miss things going on with their quality control and customer service.

The first bag I bought from them was the Un Mini and the suede flap was more marked up than it should have been. They said this was normal, so I had to pay to send it back for an exchange, which did not make me very happy with them. But the next one was fine, and since then I’ve purchased the Un Nano and the Cyme, and both were perfect upon arrival.

Good luck with your decision on whether or not to try again. I hope if you do, that they are able to resolve it fully this time!


----------



## Jereni

bubblybags said:


> Can anyone be so kind to share the dimensions (top and middle sections) of the Cyme and Cyme Mini when they are in the cinched up shape (tulip? Not boat), please? I think the dimensions on the website are the maximum size (so probably the boat shape). Thank you!



Here you go. This is the smaller Cyme.

It’s like 9” across the top, 12” at the widest, 7” at the bottom, like 5” at the deepest, and like 12/13” tall to the short handles.


----------



## Fancyfree

kombucha said:


> fair enough! The dimensions of my phone are 6.33 inches Tall, 3.07 inches wide, and .30 inches thick.
> 
> thank you so much!


Dear @kombucha, I do not believe your phone and the Mini Neuf are compatible .
_If_ you manage to wedge the phone into the bag , you will have missed your calls long before you manage to wiggle the phone out of the bag.

My Samsung S8, less than 6 inches long and only 2.5 inches wide, works with the bag. But even I might miss my calls...


----------



## Fancyfree

As I wrote a few days ago, I love the Mini Neuf but hate the colour Blush. So I am returning it.
Here are the comparison photos I promised,- Full sized Neuf and Mini Neuf.
(The camera on my phone is not able to catch the Blush colour _at all_, but at least it gives an indication of difference in size)


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> As I wrote a few days ago, I love the Mini Neuf but hate the colour Blush. So I am returning it.
> Here are the comparison photos I promised,- Full sized Neuf and Mini Neuf.
> (The camera on my phone is not able to catch the Blush colour _at all_, but at least it gives an indication of difference in size)
> View attachment 5318321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318320



Thanks for the comparison shots!


----------



## 2cello

I hope they do polar blue in the Neuf.  That would be sweet.


----------



## kombucha

Fancyfree said:


> Dear @kombucha, I do not believe your phone and the Mini Neuf are compatible .
> _If_ you manage to wedge the phone into the bag , you will have missed your calls long before you manage to wiggle the phone out of the bag.
> 
> My Samsung S8, less than 6 inches long and only 2.5 inches wide, works with the bag. But even I might miss my calls...



thank you for checking for me! Seems like the opening is a bit too small


----------



## kyri

mayavas said:


> I can speak for the Dix. I have a large wallet and it fits, along with other essential items. I downsized from a bucket bag that was driving me crazy and seemed like a black hole. Enjoying this pared down experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316049
> 
> View attachment 5316050
> 
> View attachment 5316051
> 
> View attachment 5316054


Thank you so much! This is so, so helpful


----------



## bubblybags

Jereni said:


> Here you go. This is the smaller Cyme.
> 
> It’s like 9” across the top, 12” at the widest, 7” at the bottom, like 5” at the deepest, and like 12/13” tall to the short handles.
> 
> View attachment 5317510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317515


Thank you so much!! I’m contemplating the mini in lilac  but am a little worried because the colour seems to be different each time some posts a picture of it! Tough to see the true colour!


----------



## nekkuliina

Just got my first Polene, Neuf in black. Absolutely stunning bag and quality for the price amazing. Only thing surprised me was the size, based on measures I expected it to be bigger, but compared to my small puzzle, it doesn't actually look much longer. However it's much wider and fits def more. The leather looks quite same by texture, which I love on both of them.


----------



## KittyZeppelin

@nekkuliina is this the regular or mini Neuf?


----------



## nekkuliina

It's the regular neuf.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene just added micro bags to their collection. Wow these are tiny. I definitely couldn’t do a micro bag but they are kinda cute!


----------



## JenJBS

nekkuliina said:


> Just got my first Polene, Neuf in black. Absolutely stunning bag and quality for the price amazing. Only thing surprised me was the size, based on measures I expected it to be bigger, but compared to my small puzzle, it doesn't actually look much longer. However it's much wider and fits def more. The leather looks quite same by texture, which I love on both of them.
> View attachment 5320774
> View attachment 5320775
> View attachment 5320776



Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## Antonia

Fancyfree said:


> As I wrote a few days ago, I love the Mini Neuf but hate the colour Blush. So I am returning it.
> Here are the comparison photos I promised,- Full sized Neuf and Mini Neuf.
> (The camera on my phone is not able to catch the Blush colour _at all_, but at least it gives an indication of difference in size)
> View attachment 5318321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318320


Thank you so much for posting these.  Now that I can see the difference, I don't think a mini would work for me.  I love the regular sized #9....love everything about it.


----------



## Antonia

nekkuliina said:


> Just got my first Polene, Neuf in black. Absolutely stunning bag and quality for the price amazing. Only thing surprised me was the size, based on measures I expected it to be bigger, but compared to my small puzzle, it doesn't actually look much longer. However it's much wider and fits def more. The leather looks quite same by texture, which I love on both of them.
> View attachment 5320774
> View attachment 5320775
> View attachment 5320776


Congrats on your Neuf in black...I have the same one and love it!!!


----------



## Punkey

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene just added micro bags to their collection. Wow these are tiny. I definitely couldn’t do a micro bag but they are kinda cute!
> View attachment 5321116
> View attachment 5321117


These micro bags are crazy cute. The only question what do you use it for? What even fits? The only thing I can thing about are keys when taking the dog for a walk (I don't have a dog).
I feel like Polene may be a bit too late to the micro bag game. What do you guys think?


----------



## Etincelle

Punkey said:


> These micro bags are crazy cute. The only question what do you use it for? What even fits? The only thing I can thing about are keys when taking the dog for a walk (I don't have a dog).
> I feel like Polene may be a bit too late to the micro bag game. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321302
> View attachment 5321304
> View attachment 5321305



They’re super cute but absolutely useless for me and my lifestyle. I wish they would release an in-between size for the Un as I find the regular one too big and the Nano too small. Or at least a pebbled version of the Un Nano as I much prefer it to the grain and smooth leather options.


----------



## boujeegal

I don't understand the micro bag hype at all, they are completely useless. Mini bags are cute, micro are pointless.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Punkey said:


> These micro bags are crazy cute. The only question what do you use it for? What even fits? The only thing I can thing about are keys when taking the dog for a walk (I don't have a dog).
> I feel like Polene may be a bit too late to the micro bag game. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321302
> View attachment 5321304
> View attachment 5321305


Cute bags and I see them more like an accessory to an outfit! I don’t see how anyone can actually have a use for these bags! To me they just seem so small that only a card case would fit in these bags. I think micro bags are a trend and will eventually fade. It does seem like Polene is a bit late to the game of micro bags. Curious to see what others think of these cute little bags. I almost want one to have one but I have absolutely no use for one. Maybe my doggie bags lol on walks.


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene just added micro bags to their collection. Wow these are tiny. I definitely couldn’t do a micro bag but they are kinda cute!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321116
> View attachment 5321117




SIGH.

I’m not even a micro bag hater - I own two - but I don’t know why they bothered. The trend is going to be on its way out any day now.

I suppose one way to look at it is that they are essentially SLGs, and they are priced similarly to some of the wallets. I could see attach long them to the matching larger bag as a bag charm, but I don’t own the larger bag in any of these colors.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene just added micro bags to their collection. Wow these are tiny. I definitely couldn’t do a micro bag but they are kinda cute!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321116
> View attachment 5321117


Those are seriously adorable! But so impractical.


----------



## nekkuliina

Antonia said:


> Congrats on your Neuf in black...I have the same one and love it!!!


Many thanks! I'm already planning the second one


----------



## leechiyong

Punkey said:


> These micro bags are crazy cute. The only question what do you use it for? What even fits? The only thing I can thing about are keys when taking the dog for a walk (I don't have a dog).
> I feel like Polene may be a bit too late to the micro bag game. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321302
> View attachment 5321304
> View attachment 5321305


They've got my number.  As much as micro bags are trendy, I think there's a decent enough amount of people out there who just love micros, myself included, and will buy regardless of popularity.  

I was already tempted by the nano given the rave reviews of the brand, but felt it was too big for me.  I'd take Polene over By Far, Coperni, or Boyy based on aesthetics and materials and the Polene micro is about half the cost of the others.  

I'm trying to resist buying another bag, but I don't think I'm going to be able to restrain myself.


----------



## Antonia

nekkuliina said:


> Many thanks! I'm already planning the second one


Oooh which color??


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Polene order came this morning. I’ll post some mod shots tomorrow or maybe later. My most favorite and it’s instant love is the number one black trio crock. It’s beautiful  a good size for shoulder or crossbody. Opens and closes well and can fit quite a bit inside. It’s not heavy at all and the strap is comfortable on shoulder or crossbody. The number one mini is really nice, roomy  and love this one too. The chain is a bit heavier than expected and it takes a little bit of work to close the bag up. Over all it’s so pretty, well made, the body of the bag is lightweight and fits quite a bit for a small bag. I really love the strap and overall look of the Umi. The body of the bag is a stiffer leather than expected I was expecting the leather to be like the Le Cabas tote. The strap is nice and stays on the shoulder and is also nice wearing it crossbody. My zipper is not stiff on the Umi but the way the bag folds in the bag just doesn’t zip nice and smooth.This  would be my only con about the bag. For a small bag it also fits quite a bit and If it matters to you the hand or your things will sort of catch the zipper track when putting stuff in and out of bag. The opening isn’t a large opening. Going to take a bit to get use to this bag but I really love the size, color and over all shape of the bag and strap. So this bag is still a keeper for now!
> 
> View attachment 5314362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314366


These are all beautiful Carrie.  I especially love the Number 1 Trio!


----------



## totally

I love how the micro neuf can be expanded! Would be great if these buttons carried over to the larger sizes.


----------



## crlmns

leechiyong said:


> They've got my number.  As much as micro bags are trendy, I think there's a decent enough amount of people out there who just love micros, myself included, and will buy regardless of popularity.
> 
> I was already tempted by the nano given the rave reviews of the brand, but felt it was too big for me.  I'd take Polene over By Far, Coperni, or Boyy based on aesthetics and materials and the Polene micro is about half the cost of the others.
> 
> I'm trying to resist buying another bag, but I don't think I'm going to be able to restrain myself.


If you buy the polène micro bags, please share with us some pictures? 

Micro bags usually are not for me, but I'm impressed on how they did the exataly same bag, with all the details of the bigger sizes.


----------



## leechiyong

crlmns said:


> If you buy the polène micro bags, please share with us some pictures?
> 
> Micro bags usually are not for me, but I'm impressed on how they did the exataly same bag, with all the details of the bigger sizes.


Absolutely!  I‘m particular about my micros as well in their replication of details from the larger version and theirs is impressive.  From maintaining the shape to the handle to the feet, this one really caught my eye.


----------



## Punkey

Forget everything I said about micro bags.. I'm getting one 
I used to go for beach walks but would always put my keys into my bra (not ideal) and just would have my phone in my hand and listen to music. I actually stopped going for beach walks by myself and only go when my boyfriend joins me and he always carries the keys.
Yes, I'm trying to find a reason why I need this bag in my life 
I would definitely prefer the un over the neuf but can't decide which colour. The black looks so classy but I also love the blush and camel colour. Not sure how the white stitching with the camel would look on the un micro though. The photos of the blush one seem to be very washed out. Not sure if the bag looks like this in real life.
Which colour would you prefer?


----------



## Jereni

bubblybags said:


> Thank you so much!! I’m contemplating the mini in lilac  but am a little worried because the colour seems to be different each time some posts a picture of it! Tough to see the true colour!



If it helps - just ignore any photos you see of the Cyme from others (including mine, my phone is terrible).

This is the color. I pulled it out and held up my phone with this picture next to it. This is it. If you like the color in this photo, you will like it in real life.


----------



## stylistamie

Punkey said:


> Forget everything I said about micro bags.. I'm getting one
> I used to go for beach walks but would always put my keys into my bra (not ideal) and just would have my phone in my hand and listen to music. I actually stopped going for beach walks by myself and only go when my boyfriend joins me and he always carries the keys.
> Yes, I'm trying to find a reason why I need this bag in my life
> I would definitely prefer the un over the neuf but can't decide which colour. The black looks so classy but I also love the blush and camel colour. Not sure how the white stitching with the camel would look on the un micro though. The photos of the blush one seem to be very washed out. Not sure if the bag looks like this in real life.
> Which colour would you prefer?



I'm so curious if my samsung z flip will fit the micro bags! I tried Dior micro bags it fits but its just too expensive! I can't wait to see that fits the Polene micro un


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Punkey said:


> Forget everything I said about micro bags.. I'm getting one
> I used to go for beach walks but would always put my keys into my bra (not ideal) and just would have my phone in my hand and listen to music. I actually stopped going for beach walks by myself and only go when my boyfriend joins me and he always carries the keys.
> Yes, I'm trying to find a reason why I need this bag in my life
> I would definitely prefer the un over the neuf but can't decide which colour. The black looks so classy but I also love the blush and camel colour. Not sure how the white stitching with the camel would look on the un micro though. The photos of the blush one seem to be very washed out. Not sure if the bag looks like this in real life.
> Which colour would you prefer?


I really like the colors camel and blush for a micro bag. Kinda Lean a little more towards the blush. I’d pick a color that stands out.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Just received my mini numéro neuf in Craie!
I did a quick review on the polene neuf thread if you are interested:





						Polene numero neuf
					

I've ordered the Blush Mini. 5 mins ago. And while I was at it, I ordered the full sized Black, too :wtf::rolleyes:  Hahahah, well done :). Do post a review when you get them!!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Numéro Neuf is here and the bag is so beautiful! The quality is absolutely amazing on this bag. Been eyeing this bag for quite some time and I just thought the bag wouldn’t be for me due to the handle and limited opening. I really love this bag and I’m so glad I have it a try. Now I need one in camel  . The opening is a bit restrictive but really not as bad as I thought. The handle is quite pliable and the opening opens much wider than expected. Really had no trouble putting my things in the bag or taking them out.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Numéro Neuf is here and the bag is so beautiful! The quality is absolutely amazing on this bag. Been eyeing this bag for quite some time and I just thought the bag wouldn’t be for me due to the handle and limited opening. I really love this bag and I’m so glad I have it a try. Now I need one in camel  . The opening is a bit restrictive but really not as bad as I thought. The handle is quite pliable and the opening opens much wider than expected. Really had no trouble putting my things in the bag or taking them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323064
> View attachment 5323066
> View attachment 5323067
> View attachment 5323068
> View attachment 5323069
> View attachment 5323071


Yay!!! Welcome to 'Club Neuf'!!  This is my favorite of all the Polene bags...I could see myself owning more than one!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Numéro Neuf is here and the bag is so beautiful! The quality is absolutely amazing on this bag. Been eyeing this bag for quite some time and I just thought the bag wouldn’t be for me due to the handle and limited opening. I really love this bag and I’m so glad I have it a try. Now I need one in camel  . The opening is a bit restrictive but really not as bad as I thought. The handle is quite pliable and the opening opens much wider than expected. Really had no trouble putting my things in the bag or taking them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323064
> View attachment 5323066
> View attachment 5323067
> View attachment 5323068
> View attachment 5323069
> View attachment 5323071


Thanks for the photos, this bag is absolutely stunning. I have been looking at this style for awhile. How much can it hold?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yay!!! Welcome to 'Club Neuf'!!  This is my favorite of all the Polene bags...I could see myself owning more than one!!


Thank you! Everytime I saw your bag it made me want one it’s so just stunning. Definitely we need more than one. What color would you get next? All the colors are so good. Kinda want one in Taupe but I think I’ll pass on the taupe because I ordered the Le Cabas again in Taupe  . Hopefully I don’t sell it this time.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Penelopepursula said:


> Thanks for the photos, this bag is absolutely stunning. I have been looking at this style for awhile. How much can it hold?


I will post a photo of what all I can carry in this bag.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I will post a photo of what all I can carry in this bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Penelopepursula said:


> Thank you!


I could put a few more small items in this bag but this is typically what I carry in small bags.
Lululemon double-zip mini pouch.

Dimensions: 17.5 cm x 6 cm x 13 cm (6.9" x 2.4" x 5.1") 
LV Victorine wallet 
4.7 x 3.7 x 0.6 inches 
(length x Height x Width)
Sunglasses with case it’s just a standard case.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rest of my Polene order came! I had the Le Cabas tote before in Taupe and sold it, which I very much regretted it. Now after receiving this one I really regret it ugh. I still love this bag but it’s quite stiff and a bit more structured compared to my last one. It smells a bit chemically not like nice leather. The feel of the bag and the quality put into it is still really nice so to me it’s definitely worth keeping and assuming this will break in and become a bit softer. It’s a great size tote and holds quite a bit. I do still feel like the bag  and when it’s fully fanned out on my frame it can look a little overwhelming so I prefer the sides cinched.Even with the sides pulled in it’s still pretty easy to get things in and out of the bag except for a laptop.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I don’t know if anyone can really tell the difference between the bags. The first two pics is My Cabas tote I just received. The next two pics are my old one.  Does anyone see a difference in the leather? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Older Cabas tote


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene Dix in camel and nano in black. Items below in pic with bags fit in both bags.


----------



## mayavas

Nice! I’m loving my Dix. Now I want an Un. Can’t decide between black textured or Heather.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Dix in camel and nano in black. Items below in pic with bags fit in both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323197
> View attachment 5323198
> View attachment 5323200


Wow Carrie!!  You hit the motherload with Polene!!  Love them all and your LV wallet goes so nicely with them!  On the Cabas bag, I don't really see any difference other than the straps look more relaxed on the older bag, if that makes sense??  I remember when you got that bag you were so excited to get it so I was surprised when you sold it.  But I know it's because you must have thought it was too big for your petite frame.  As long as you wear it cinched I'm sure it's a better look for you!  I love all of them but my fave is the #9. I'll probably get it in the blush even though I wish it came in lilac but the other one that looks nice is the camel color.  The orange one looked nice too but now that's sold out (last time I checked) and not sure if they will replenish that color.  Enjoy all of these lovelies!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Numéro Neuf is here and the bag is so beautiful! The quality is absolutely amazing on this bag. Been eyeing this bag for quite some time and I just thought the bag wouldn’t be for me due to the handle and limited opening. I really love this bag and I’m so glad I have it a try. Now I need one in camel  . The opening is a bit restrictive but really not as bad as I thought. The handle is quite pliable and the opening opens much wider than expected. Really had no trouble putting my things in the bag or taking them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323064
> View attachment 5323066
> View attachment 5323067
> View attachment 5323068
> View attachment 5323069
> View attachment 5323071



Thank you for all the pics! Enjoy!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Wow Carrie!!  You hit the motherload with Polene!!  Love them all and your LV wallet goes so nicely with them!  On the Cabas bag, I don't really see any difference other than the straps look more relaxed on the older bag, if that makes sense??  I remember when you got that bag you were so excited to get it so I was surprised when you sold it.  But I know it's because you must have thought it was too big for your petite frame.  As long as you wear it cinched I'm sure it's a better look for you!  I love all of them but my fave is the #9. I'll probably get it in the blush even though I wish it came in lilac but the other one that looks nice is the camel color.  The orange one looked nice too but now that's sold out (last time I checked) and not sure if they will replenish that color.  Enjoy all of these lovelies!!


Thank you! what’s so difficult about ordering these bags Is deciding on colors or should I wait to see if another color comes out lol This is it for awhile I’ll enjoy what I have and figure out what bags I love the most. There is a few bags I could see eventually owning multiple of just due to color options. The Le Cabas is definitely staying so I don’t regret selling it ha ha. The blush color is really nice but lilac is so pretty! Have you tried contacting them to see if there is any new colors or maybe lilac planned for this year? I would try and see what their response is!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

mayavas said:


> Nice! I’m loving my Dix. Now I want an Un. Can’t decide between black textured or Heather.


The dix i really like it crossbody so far. Which do you prefer? My vote would be the black textured.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! what’s so difficult about ordering these bags Is deciding on colors or should I wait to see if another color comes out lol This is it for awhile I’ll enjoy what I have and figure out what bags I love the most. There is a few bags I could see eventually owning multiple of just due to color options. The Le Cabas is definitely staying so I don’t regret selling it ha ha. The blush color is really nice but lilac is so pretty! Have you tried contacting them to see if there is any new colors or maybe lilac planned for this year? I would try and see what their response is!


I totally agree with you...would love to know what other colors are in store for the future!!  Maybe I'll contact them!  I do see that the Terracotta color is back in stock.  I'm drawn to that color too.  Sometimes it's better to stick to classic colors because then you won't tire of them....but OMG, a lilac #9 would be amazing!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I could put a few more small items in this bag but this is typically what I carry in small bags.
> Lululemon double-zip mini pouch.
> 
> Dimensions: 17.5 cm x 6 cm x 13 cm (6.9" x 2.4" x 5.1")
> LV Victorine wallet
> 4.7 x 3.7 x 0.6 inches
> (length x Height x Width)
> Sunglasses with case it’s just a standard case.
> 
> View attachment 5323172


It holds a lot more than I thought. Thanks again!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The dix i really like it crossbody so far. Which do you prefer? My vote would be the black textured.



I have the Dix black textured, and love it!     I only ever wear it crossbody, not shoulder carry.


----------



## msglitzy

Just placed my order for the Cyme in Taupe as my work bag (to carry laptop)... 

While waiting for it to be shipped, I am now also looking at the Beri, Neuf vs Numero Huit (bucket bag) for a casual day out bag... anyone has any comment on either of these 3? Hahaha...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Numéro Neuf and Le Cabas.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Numéro Neuf and Le Cabas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323914
> View attachment 5323915
> View attachment 5323916
> View attachment 5323917


Beautiful Carrie!!  Thanks for posting modeling pics...it's always nice to see how they look on everyone.  So out of all of your new acquisitions, which one do you think is your favorite?  Or is it too soon to decide??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Beautiful Carrie!!  Thanks for posting modeling pics...it's always nice to see how they look on everyone.  So out of all of your new acquisitions, which one do you think is your favorite?  Or is it too soon to decide??


Surprising out all the bags the Neuf is my absolute favorite, I can’t stop playing with this bag . Definitely will be acquiring another one. Just need to figure out color. I wasn’t sure if I was going to even like this bag. Then my next favorite is Dix and Number one Croc. I though for sure before the bags came that the number one croc would be my favorite. The number one croc is a beautiful bag. In my opinion once my stuff is in it the bag becomes a bit on the heavy side. I find the number one bags are not that easy to get into the bag and close it up. Or maybe it’s just me it take a little bit of work to close it up. It’s not like I can just pull the flap down and It will align with the magnetic snap. Takes me a few times to get it right. Curios if anyone feels the same way about these bags. To me it’s not a major con for the bag to not keep it. It’s a Stunning bag and very well made! I know I will love the Cabas tote more once it softens up more.The nano is probably going to be the bag I don’t use very much but it’s such a cute bag! It’s a good bag for crossbody days and carrying minimal stuff. I would probably use it more if I didn’t have to unsnap the bag to get my things in and out of the bag. I really do like the Umi too it’s so versatile and holds quite a bit.Comfortable on just the shoulder or crossbody. Only con is the zipper it’s a bit awkward but not terrible. All the bags are keepers . What I love about these bags is they are just so stunning and can’t believe the quality for the price. I don’t have to worry about going into a store and seeing other ladies wearing the same bag. Right before I ordered these bags I went shopping at TJ Max wearing my LV Neverfull  and six other ladies in the store had a neverfull on granted even though they were all different it still just made me feel like I wanted to hide lol. I’m all for buying what you love and want to use regardless. It just felt so ridiculous to me I guess.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Keep eyeing this cute little bag Numéro Sept Mini. Maybe with my next order


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Jeepgurl76

If I could only have one Polene bag the Neuf would be it! So in love with this bag


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Surprising out all the bags the Neuf is my absolute favorite, I can’t stop playing with this bag . Definitely will be acquiring another one. Just need to figure out color. I wasn’t sure if I was going to even like this bag. Then my next favorite is Dix and Number one Croc. I though for sure before the bags came that the number one croc would be my favorite. The number one croc is a beautiful bag. In my opinion once my stuff is in it the bag becomes a bit on the heavy side. I find the number one bags are not that easy to get into the bag and close it up. Or maybe it’s just me it take a little bit of work to close it up. It’s not like I can just pull the flap down and It will align with the magnetic snap. Takes me a few times to get it right. Curios if anyone feels the same way about these bags. To me it’s not a major con for the bag to not keep it. It’s a Stunning bag and very well made! I know I will love the Cabas tote more once it softens up more.The nano is probably going to be the bag I don’t use very much but it’s such a cute bag! It’s a good bag for crossbody days and carrying minimal stuff. I would probably use it more if I didn’t have to unsnap the bag to get my things in and out of the bag. I really do like the Umi too it’s so versatile and holds quite a bit.Comfortable on just the shoulder or crossbody. Only con is the zipper it’s a bit awkward but not terrible. All the bags are keepers . What I love about these bags is they are just so stunning and can’t believe the quality for the price. I don’t have to worry about going into a store and seeing other ladies wearing the same bag. Right before I ordered these bags I went shopping at TJ Max wearing my LV Neverfull  and six other ladies in the store had a neverfull on granted even though they were all different it still just made me feel like I wanted to hide lol. I’m all for buying what you love and want to use regardless. It just felt so ridiculous to me I guess.


Thank you for your in depth review of the bags!  There are definitely other Polene bags that are calling my name but the one that makes my heart skip a beat every time is the Neuf!  I want to get a lighter color next time...just torn on which color to get, just like you!  I remember when I was first deciding on a color it was between the black and cognac and ultimately decided on black.  Someone described the blush color as being too beige-y in a different post so I don't know...like I said, this in lilac would be a dream come true!! The green one is so pretty too but I don't know if I'd tire of it and not gravitate to use it.  Thanks again for posting this and all of you pics!!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If I could only have one Polene bag the Neuf would be it! So in love with this bag
> View attachment 5324070


Right??  I agree!!!!


----------



## Antonia

BTW @Jeepgurl76 , I meant to say something about the Neverfull comment.   Nothing wrong with it but like you said, everyone has one....just makes it a little less special.  It's nice to have a bag that's so unique, it's like one of a kind.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Numéro Neuf and Le Cabas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323914
> View attachment 5323915
> View attachment 5323916
> View attachment 5323917



Looks great!  Thanks for the Mod Shots!


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If I could only have one Polene bag the Neuf would be it! So in love with this bag
> View attachment 5324070



Glad to see you are enjoying it so much! I just ordered the mini, am very curious how I will like it in person.


----------



## Antonia

Jereni said:


> Glad to see you are enjoying it so much! I just ordered the mini, am very curious how I will like it in person.


Please tell us about it when you get it!!


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Punkey said:


> These micro bags are crazy cute. The only question what do you use it for? What even fits? The only thing I can thing about are keys when taking the dog for a walk (I don't have a dog).
> I feel like Polene may be a bit too late to the micro bag game. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321302
> View attachment 5321304
> View attachment 5321305


ohhh I wish I didn't check the Polene thread... I love silly little bags like this. I carried a mini pochette as a daily bag for years.  I love these so much


----------



## Punkey

Someone on insta went to the polene store and took pics of the micro bags. 
Unfortunately no other pics of the black micro which I am highly interested in. 

The blush colour looks a bit washed out. I wish it was more pink or had a lilac undertone.


----------



## stylistamie

Punkey said:


> Someone on insta went to the polene store and took pics of the micro bags.
> Unfortunately no other pics of the black micro which I am highly interested in.
> 
> The blush colour looks a bit washed out. I wish it was more pink or had a lilac undertone.
> 
> View attachment 5324752
> View attachment 5324751



So cute!!! I Love the chalk!


----------



## Jereni

Punkey said:


> Someone on insta went to the polene store and took pics of the micro bags.
> Unfortunately no other pics of the black micro which I am highly interested in.
> 
> The blush colour looks a bit washed out. I wish it was more pink or had a lilac undertone.
> 
> View attachment 5324752
> View attachment 5324751



Lol they ARE hilariously cute. Self: you do not need another micro bag. You do not need another micro bag…


----------



## leechiyong

Jereni said:


> Lol they ARE hilariously cute. Self: you do not need another micro bag. You do not need another micro bag…


I'm saying this to myself over and over in my head, but there's another voice in there arguing with it, saying, but the price can't be beat and you don't have a bag from Polene!


----------



## marianne1

Just received my un micro bag. I can confirm that it really doesn’t fit anything inside  it’s cute though, but absolutely useless haha. Doesn’t even fit my lv key pouch.. Maybe a really small cardholder could fit, keys and lipstick. Going to keep it just because it’s so cute to look at


----------



## JenJBS

Punkey said:


> Someone on insta went to the polene store and took pics of the micro bags.
> Unfortunately no other pics of the black micro which I am highly interested in.
> 
> The blush colour looks a bit washed out. I wish it was more pink or had a lilac undertone.
> 
> View attachment 5324752
> View attachment 5324751



Thank you for posting these pics!


----------



## Punkey

marianne1 said:


> Just received my un micro bag. I can confirm that it really doesn’t fit anything inside  it’s cute though, but absolutely useless haha. Doesn’t even fit my lv key pouch.. Maybe a really small cardholder could fit, keys and lipstick. Going to keep it just because it’s so cute to look at


We want pics!

According to the insta replies from polene the only thing that fits are keys, a lipstick and credit cards.

Which colour did you go for?


----------



## marianne1

I can add pictures tomorrow when there’s daylight!  I chose the burgundy one. I must say it’s very well made and the leather feels so good too. The strap is very easy to adjust


----------



## marianne1

Took one size comparison picture 

Here’s un nano and un micro


----------



## crlmns

marianne1 said:


> Took one size comparison picture
> 
> Here’s un nano and un micro


 Love this comparison and the colour for the micro 
The way of opening the un micro is similar to the bigger versions? For the sept micro they added extra buttons, but I didn't see pictures of the inside of un micro


----------



## whoisthis

michele227 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Cyme mini in Taupe! For those of you that were wondering how wide the bag is when it is cinched - it is around 12” wide!
> I took everyone’s advice and purchased from the Euro site to ship to Ontario, Canada. From the day of purchase to delivery, it took 6 days - I’m impressed. The DHL duties came out to $73 (way better than I was expecting!).
> 
> Here she is in all her glory!


Very pretty!


----------



## MiniBagx

Just been introduced to polene because the new micro bag, sadly there is no store nearby. But can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## marianne1

crlmns said:


> Love this comparison and the colour for the micro
> The way of opening the un micro is similar to the bigger versions? For the sept micro they added extra buttons, but I didn't see pictures of the inside of un micro



Thank you  Yes the opening is the same with the micro version, but you can’t really keep it so wide open when the bag is closed the way you can with the un nano. So you kinda have to fold it and close or almost close the buttons otherwise the flap won’t go down.


----------



## marianne1

Here’s better pictures of the micro bag  now that i have played with it a little bit the leather feels a bit softer and now i can actually close it with the little buttons open  i love it


----------



## Punkey

Oh wow so cute. Thank you so much for posting


----------



## marianne1

I also got a birthday present from hubby  sept mini in their new red colour


----------



## sibsib

Just made my first purchase! I’d been thinking about getting a bag from them for awhile, hesitating between the Sept, Sept Mini, and Un Mini. Fortunately, I live in Paris, so I decided to treat myself yesterday and go pick up a bag.

The store is honestly weirdly lit. It’s very warm lighting in some areas and more white lighting in others, which naturally affects how the colors come across especially since so many colors are very similar. I looked at a Sept Mini in cognac thinking it was the burgundy, then looked closer and realized it wasn’t red enough. I wonder if they do it on purpose. There were a lot of bags on display, but they displayed rows of different bags in the same color. Not all of the bags in every color were on display.

There was also a small queue when I arrived, of mostly tourists. The store itself was packed. Granted, it was a Saturday afternoon. There simply weren’t enough people working the floor (maybe four employees total?), so there was a bit of a wait if you needed help. It’s a very hands-off environment generally, which is pretty French. You walk around, try on the bags, get a couple minutes of advice from an overwhelmed sales associate, and are mostly left to your own devices. Like I said, the store was full. I’d gone with a friend so if I wanted a second opinion, I asked him. So you don’t feel like the workers are hovering, which is good, but you also don’t feel particularly attended to.

I initially leaned towards the Sept Mini because I really liked the chain and the size on me (I’m 5’3 and very thin). Then I realized nothing fits, honestly. I carry a few cards with me, as well as my BC, and when I went to put my phone (iPhone 13) into the bag, it already distended the sides a bit. I wanted an everyday bag that would actually be useful on top of being cute, so I opted for the full-sized Sept. I decided the Sept Mini wasn’t usable on the daily (again, my phone barely fit comfortably), despite it being the prettiest bag in my eyes. The Sept is roomier, takes up more space so makes more of a statement, and I currently have in it a small wallet, my phone charger, had my phone in earlier, hand sanitizer, keys, a pair of gloves, and a few packets of glasses wipes. Much more usable, very pretty, strong look. The one issue (and I’m considering exchanging it over this) is that the leather seems to be slightly scratched and therefore white right on the bottom of the bag. I’ll insert a photo. It’s not worth the trek back there, but it’s bothering me currently.


----------



## Jereni

marianne1 said:


> I also got a birthday present from hubby  sept mini in their new red colour



Gorgeous! Love it against the cream / chalk clothing you are wearing.


----------



## Jereni

sibsib said:


> Just made my first purchase! I’d been thinking about getting a bag from them for awhile, hesitating between the Sept, Sept Mini, and Un Mini. Fortunately, I live in Paris, so I decided to treat myself yesterday and go pick up a bag.
> 
> The store is honestly weirdly lit. It’s very warm lighting in some areas and more white lighting in others, which naturally affects how the colors come across especially since so many colors are very similar. I looked at a Sept Mini in cognac thinking it was the burgundy, then looked closer and realized it wasn’t red enough. I wonder if they do it on purpose. There were a lot of bags on display, but they displayed rows of different bags in the same color. Not all of the bags in every color were on display.
> 
> There was also a small queue when I arrived, of mostly tourists. The store itself was packed. Granted, it was a Saturday afternoon. There simply weren’t enough people working the floor (maybe four employees total?), so there was a bit of a wait if you needed help. It’s a very hands-off environment generally, which is pretty French. You walk around, try on the bags, get a couple minutes of advice from an overwhelmed sales associate, and are mostly left to your own devices. Like I said, the store was full. I’d gone with a friend so if I wanted a second opinion, I asked him. So you don’t feel like the workers are hovering, which is good, but you also don’t feel particularly attended to.
> 
> I initially leaned towards the Sept Mini because I really liked the chain and the size on me (I’m 5’3 and very thin). Then I realized nothing fits, honestly. I carry a few cards with me, as well as my BC, and when I went to put my phone (iPhone 13) into the bag, it already distended the sides a bit. I wanted an everyday bag that would actually be useful on top of being cute, so I opted for the full-sized Sept. I decided the Sept Mini wasn’t usable on the daily (again, my phone barely fit comfortably), despite it being the prettiest bag in my eyes. The Sept is roomier, takes up more space so makes more of a statement, and I currently have in it a small wallet, my phone charger, had my phone in earlier, hand sanitizer, keys, a pair of gloves, and a few packets of glasses wipes. Much more usable, very pretty, strong look. The one issue (and I’m considering exchanging it over this) is that the leather seems to be slightly scratched and therefore white right on the bottom of the bag. I’ll insert a photo. It’s not worth the trek back there, but it’s bothering me currently.



Thanks for the review of the store! Interesting about the lighting. There’s rumors that they are opening a store in New York and I cannot wait to go if/when it becomes a reality.

Sorry to hear the Sept Mini didn’t work out but I commiserate. I’ve always admired it but hesitated for this same reason. I don’t carry much and my phone is on the smaller side, but I like so many of their other bags that this one doesn’t tend to be right at the top of the list.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

marianne1 said:


> Took one size comparison picture
> 
> Here’s un nano and un micro


Super tiny but OMG so cute!! I love it!! I made abother Polene order and a micro bag almost made it to the checkout but I don’t want an accessory. I want something I will use. Gosh it was was so tempting, I don’t know how I stopped myself from buying one!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Found this bag charm on Amazon awhile back. Thought I would try it out. Kinda cute on there I think.


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this bag charm on Amazon awhile back. Thought I would try it out. Kinda cute on there I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325851



Cute! There is someone else on the forum who attached a chain strap to their Neuf and it looks really good. I have a short chunky add-on chain that I might try with it.


----------



## JenJBS

marianne1 said:


> I also got a birthday present from hubby  sept mini in their new red colour



Happy Birthday!


----------



## marianne1

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## marianne1

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Super tiny but OMG so cute!! I love it!! I made abother Polene order and a micro bag almost made it to the checkout but I don’t want an accessory. I want something I will use. Gosh it was was so tempting, I don’t know how I stopped myself from buying one!


I know, kind of useless, but super adorable  what did you order from them?


----------



## Fancyfree

I'm thinking.... If we regard the micro bags not as bags but as Works of Art... leather sculptures representing amazing designs?
Then we can buy them, proudly put them on display and admire them... Surely this would justify buying them...?
Maybe we actually wear them and maybe not


----------



## dr3amimxage

Does anyone know if polene will offer free ship around this time? I’ve been eyeing a bag and I want to see if I should wait or just take the plunge. Thanks!!


----------



## Punkey

dr3amimxage said:


> Does anyone know if polene will offer free ship around this time? I’ve been eyeing a bag and I want to see if I should wait or just take the plunge. Thanks!!


I am wondering the same. I have also checked if there were any specials throughout the year in their newsletter but it looks like they only do free shipping for the christmas period. 
However, they seem to have a special for an occasion where they were giving away free card holders I believe. 
I guess if they don't offer anything for valentines day than there won't be any free shipping deals for a while.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Super tiny but OMG so cute!! I love it!! I made abother Polene order and a micro bag almost made it to the checkout but I don’t want an accessory. I want something I will use. Gosh it was was so tempting, I don’t know how I stopped myself from buying one!


Oohhh what did you buy this time?  Another Neuf???


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oohhh what did you buy this time?  Another Neuf???


Neuf and Sept mini.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Neuf and Sept mini.
> View attachment 5326785


OMG, love!!! Is this Neuf the Terracotta or the camel??  I can't wait to see these!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG, love!!! Is this Neuf the Terracotta or the camel??  I can't wait to see these!


Color is camel. It was tough choice on color the cognac color looks really nice too.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Color is camel. It was tough choice on color the cognac color looks really nice too.


So when will you have them...Wednesday? The DHL quick shipping is so great!! Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So when will you have them...Wednesday? The DHL quick shipping is so great!! Looking forward to your pics!


Polene has not shipped as of yet. If they ship tomorrow or Wednesday I expect to see the package on Friday or worse case Monday. DHL is pretty fast on shipment so that’s a major plus!


----------



## ziagouel

Hi everyone, I was mostly a passive member of this thread (admiring your beautiful purchases quietly) but my Polene delivery has come today and I need to share it with fellow Polene enthusiasts! It’s my third Polene bag - first one was numero un nano but I sold it as it was too small for my use (I’m one of those people who need to bring their whole house wherever they go lol), second is numero dix hobo that I use frequently and third one is this beauty. Delivery was ultra fast as usual and the quality always takes my breath away  Can’t wait to take her out! (I didn’t take the blue protective foils on the hardware off yet)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Taking my Le Cabas tote out today


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene has not shipped as of yet. If they ship tomorrow or Wednesday I expect to see the package on Friday or worse case Monday. DHL is pretty fast on shipment so that’s a major plus!



I was about to reply and say that they haven’t shipped my order yet either, but I JUST got a text about it. Looks like my mini Neuf will arrive on Monday the 21st.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jereni said:


> I was about to reply and say that they haven’t shipped my order yet either, but I JUST got a text about it. Looks like my mini Neuf will arrive on Monday the 21st.


Received a text my order is shipped yay! Mine says for Monday the 21st too, but I think it will arrive on Thursday!


----------



## Antonia

Yeah, they always arrive much quicker.  Maybe they just show a later date so you're not disappointed if it is in fact later.


----------



## Antonia

ziagouel said:


> Hi everyone, I was mostly a passive member of this thread (admiring your beautiful purchases quietly) but my Polene delivery has come today and I need to share it with fellow Polene enthusiasts! It’s my third Polene bag - first one was numero un nano but I sold it as it was too small for my use (I’m one of those people who need to bring their whole house wherever they go lol), second is numero dix hobo that I use frequently and third one is this beauty. Delivery was ultra fast as usual and the quality always takes my breath away  Can’t wait to take her out! (I didn’t take the blue protective foils on the hardware off yet)


Congrats, this is so beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Taking my Le Cabas tote out today
> View attachment 5327644
> View attachment 5327645


Love it Carrie!!


----------



## Ance346

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the review of the store! Interesting about the lighting. There’s rumors that they are opening a store in New York and I cannot wait to go if/when it becomes a reality.
> 
> Sorry to hear the Sept Mini didn’t work out but I commiserate. I’ve always admired it but hesitated for this same reason. I don’t carry much and my phone is on the smaller side, but I like so many of their other bags that this one doesn’t tend to be right at the top of the list.


I have the sept mini and it's one of my favorites from Polene. It's reserved for nights out or special occasions though so I am not getting everyday wear out of it. Nonetheless, I love it and think its gorgeous and has gotten more wear than some of my other Polene pieces that just don't make my heart sing as much. I have the sept mini in the chalk for reference.


----------



## Lexie83

marianne1 said:


> I also got a birthday present from hubby  sept mini in their new red colour


I love it!  In fact, I have been eyeing this bag for some time now, this exact colour. Would you do some mod shots, just to get the better view of the colour. I asked them whether they plan to have the regular size sept in this colour, but no feedback so far...


----------



## Lexie83

Hi ladies! I was wondering if anyone bought a bag in the new heather colour? I am dying to see what it looks like in person. The numero un heather looks pretty muted compared to the numero un mini in heather, which seems more purplish...


----------



## marianne1

Lexie83 said:


> I love it!  In fact, I have been eyeing this bag for some time now, this exact colour. Would you do some mod shots, just to get the better view of the colour. I asked them whether they plan to have the regular size sept in this colour, but no feedback so far...


I think the colour on their website is quite accurate  Of course those pictures have been taken on a sunny day so the bag looks warmer red. I might not be able to take better photos of the bag because it’s now raining every day and it’s kind of dark here where i live


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

southernbelle43 said:


> Surprise. The door bell rang and it was DHL. They always come a couple of days earlier than when they estimate. So I have my Polene Dix hobo and it is a beauty. Polene continues to put out perfect products.  There was some earlier discussion about the leather on some Polene bags being different from the original Numero Un leather. It definitely has a different texture, as in not as bumpy, so to speak, but the leather itself is thick and of the highest quality as is in keeping with every Polene I have had.  I am glad I got the bigger one.  It is  very narrow and would not work for someone who carries more than I do.  It is lined beautifully in suede.  This may be the most stylist bag in my collection.  Sorry about the background but it is dark here and this is the best lighting I have to make a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5055693


Hi! How's the wear and tear of this bag? And how's the inside? I've been eyeing this bag for so long but hahaha!


----------



## veganisjustpleather

Delivery came 2 days early I love the tricolor for the un nano, reminds me of a croissant. The Cyme is so gorgeous and actually a really good size for my frame (5'2). This is my first order and I'm already wanting the Neuf/Neuf Mini and Dix next for sure  I just can't decide what colors lol. I might try one in the smooth leather for variety. Regarding the Neuf, I'm petite and the it would look awkward as a crossbody on me. I also tend to prefer being hands-free, so might just go for the Neuf Mini instead. If anyone has that, could they weigh in how whether or not it could fit at least Iphone 13 Pro with other essentials like keys and wallet/card holder? Thanks!


----------



## Punkey

veganisjustpleather said:


> Delivery came 2 days early I love the tricolor for the un nano, reminds me of a croissant. The Cyme is so gorgeous and actually a really good size for my frame (5'2). This is my first order and I'm already wanting the Neuf/Neuf Mini and Dix next for sure  I just can't decide what colors lol. I might try one in the smooth leather for variety. Regarding the Neuf, I'm petite and the it would look awkward as a crossbody on me. I also tend to prefer being hands-free, so might just go for the Neuf Mini instead. If anyone has that, could they weigh in how whether or not it could fit at least Iphone 13 Pro with other essentials like keys and wallet/card holder? Thanks!


Congrats on your new bags 

I agree with you - the neuf mini is adorable. The regular neuf does not appeal to me as I am a cross-body gal and the regular size looks funky worn cross-body.
The neuf mini is still very new so there are not as many reviews out. From these two videos it looks like the neuf mini is comparable in size to the nano I would guess. Which colour would you go for?


----------



## Punkey

Just discovered these videos on tiktok about the micro


----------



## Sarah03

Punkey said:


> Just discovered these videos on tiktok about the micro



It is SO CUTE!


----------



## ziagouel

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> Hi! How's the wear and tear of this bag? And how's the inside? I've been eyeing this bag for so long but hahaha!


Hi, although I'm not the OP, I have the exact same bag from May last year  I'm using it almost daily and not babying it at all - I put it on the ground, few times it got a bit wet when it was raining outside, stuff it almost full and it's still beautiful, holds its shape and the leather looks like new. From my experience it's a great everyday bag and the quality is fantastic. 100% recommended!


----------



## JenJBS

veganisjustpleather said:


> Delivery came 2 days early I love the tricolor for the un nano, reminds me of a croissant. The Cyme is so gorgeous and actually a really good size for my frame (5'2). This is my first order and I'm already wanting the Neuf/Neuf Mini and Dix next for sure  I just can't decide what colors lol. I might try one in the smooth leather for variety. Regarding the Neuf, I'm petite and the it would look awkward as a crossbody on me. I also tend to prefer being hands-free, so might just go for the Neuf Mini instead. If anyone has that, could they weigh in how whether or not it could fit at least Iphone 13 Pro with other essentials like keys and wallet/card holder? Thanks!



Congratulations on adding these beauties to your collection!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Delivery day   Love them!! Think I’m satisfied now he he. The Sept Mini I’m pretty sure it’s the tiniest bag I now own. It’s small and mighty for a little bag but holds just enough. One pic is my inhaler, mask and LV cles. Other pic is my LV Victorine wallet, LV cles, mask and inhaler. You really can’t pack the bag as it will stretch it and make it hard to close. For a little bag it’s really nice! My Neuf is in Camel.


----------



## bubblybags

veganisjustpleather said:


> Delivery came 2 days early I love the tricolor for the un nano, reminds me of a croissant. The Cyme is so gorgeous and actually a really good size for my frame (5'2). This is my first order and I'm already wanting the Neuf/Neuf Mini and Dix next for sure  I just can't decide what colors lol. I might try one in the smooth leather for variety. Regarding the Neuf, I'm petite and the it would look awkward as a crossbody on me. I also tend to prefer being hands-free, so might just go for the Neuf Mini instead. If anyone has that, could they weigh in how whether or not it could fit at least Iphone 13 Pro with other essentials like keys and wallet/card holder? Thanks!


 Congrats!! I’m in a similar situation but I have gotten the Un Nano and Dix already, and am thinking abt getting the Cyme and Neuf! Totally agree abt the regular neuf being too bulky as a crossbody. I’ll probably use it in the crook of my arm or long shoulder carry.

Is the Cyme very overwhelming for your frame when it’s in the boat shape? If possible, will you be able to share the measurements of the Cyme when it’s cinched in? The top length and the middle portion length (longest part when cinched). Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Delivery day   Love them!! Think I’m satisfied now he he. The Sept Mini I’m pretty sure it’s the tiniest bag I now own. It’s small and mighty for a little bag but holds just enough. One pic is my inhaler, mask and LV cles. Other pic is my LV Victorine wallet, LV cles, mask and inhaler. You really can’t pack the bag as it will stretch it and make it hard to close. For a little bag it’s really nice! My Neuf is in Camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329870
> View attachment 5329871
> View attachment 5329872
> View attachment 5329873
> View attachment 5329874
> View attachment 5329878
> View attachment 5329879


Oh my!!!  Love both but that camel Neuf is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jereni

bubblybags said:


> If possible, will you be able to share the measurements of the Cyme when it’s cinched in? The top length and the middle portion length (longest part when cinched). Thank you!!



I shared all possible measurements of the Cyme like 2 or 3 pages back, if it helps. But mine is the smaller Cyme.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Delivery day   Love them!! Think I’m satisfied now he he. The Sept Mini I’m pretty sure it’s the tiniest bag I now own. It’s small and mighty for a little bag but holds just enough. One pic is my inhaler, mask and LV cles. Other pic is my LV Victorine wallet, LV cles, mask and inhaler. You really can’t pack the bag as it will stretch it and make it hard to close. For a little bag it’s really nice! My Neuf is in Camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329870
> View attachment 5329871
> View attachment 5329872
> View attachment 5329873
> View attachment 5329874
> View attachment 5329878
> View attachment 5329879



Beautiful!


----------



## veganisjustpleather

bubblybags said:


> Congrats!! I’m in a similar situation but I have gotten the Un Nano and Dix already, and am thinking abt getting the Cyme and Neuf! Totally agree abt the regular neuf being too bulky as a crossbody. I’ll probably use it in the crook of my arm or long shoulder carry.
> 
> Is the Cyme very overwhelming for your frame when it’s in the boat shape? If possible, will you be able to share the measurements of the Cyme when it’s cinched in? The top length and the middle portion length (longest part when cinched). Thank you!!



Hey, so when cinched, width for top part is 40cm/15.7in roughly. The sides dip in a slight curve to about 16-17in wide. Height is 10.6 from the middle seam. Surprisingly, I found the Cyme to be a good size, not overwhelming for me. Of course it looks a bit outlandish when open because it is such a boat shape and much wider than the length. But I quite like it!


----------



## veganisjustpleather

Punkey said:


> Congrats on your new bags
> 
> I agree with you - the neuf mini is adorable. The regular neuf does not appeal to me as I am a cross-body gal and the regular size looks funky worn cross-body.
> The neuf mini is still very new so there are not as many reviews out. From these two videos it looks like the neuf mini is comparable in size to the nano I would guess. Which colour would you go for?




Thanks for sharing these clips, I don't really use tiktok but I might explore the polene tag haha. They are sooo cute! They do indeed look a bit small, but I think the camel color would be perfect for both casual dresses or more evening looks (that are for summer time).


----------



## southernbelle43

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> Hi! How's the wear and tear of this bag? And how's the inside? I've been eyeing this bag for so long but hahaha!


Hi. I no longer have this bag. I sold it shortly after getting it because I found it quite hard to get into with the curved opening.


----------



## bubblybags

Jereni said:


> I shared all possible measurements of the Cyme like 2 or 3 pages back, if it helps. But mine is the smaller Cyme.


I saw them! Thanks so much! )


----------



## bubblybags

Th


veganisjustpleather said:


> Hey, so when cinched, width for top part is 40cm/15.7in roughly. The sides dip in a slight curve to about 16-17in wide. Height is 10.6 from the middle seam. Surprisingly, I found the Cyme to be a good size, not overwhelming for me. Of course it looks a bit outlandish when open because it is such a boat shape and much wider than the length. But I quite like it!


Thanks so much! I think I might get it! Probably cognac!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!!  Love both but that camel Neuf is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!


Love love the Camel color! The Cognac looks really nice too. I’m not sure what style of bag to consider it in. Not another Neuf though something different.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love love the Camel color! The Cognac looks really nice too. I’m not sure what style of bag to consider it in. Not another Neuf though something different.


How about another #1??








						Number One Bag - Cognac - Polène
					

Edition - Cognac Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day bag,...




					eng.polene-paris.com
				



Or #7 regular size:








						Number Seven Bag - Cognac Textured leather - Polène
					

EDITION - Cognac Textured leather Timeless elegance in design is borne of beautiful line. The "Numéro Sept" is a creation...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## behindtheseams

Has anyone a picture of a Polene bag in the color Sage? I'm enamored with the micro Numero Un in that color, but even within the product photos, the colors look different.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> How about another #1??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number One Bag - Cognac - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Cognac Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag. Designed as a day bag,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or #7 regular size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Seven Bag - Cognac Textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> EDITION - Cognac Textured leather Timeless elegance in design is borne of beautiful line. The "Numéro Sept" is a creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


I think I would try it in the #7! I really like the style of the bag. Not so sure about the strap but then again I think it’s the same width as the UMI, so I guess that wouldn’t be an issue. I really like the #1 too . It looks amazing in the Le Cabas tote too but don’t think I’d do more than one tote. Choices lol


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I think I would try it in the #7! I really like the style of the bag. Not so sure about the strap but then again I think it’s the same width as the UMI, so I guess that wouldn’t be an issue. I really like the #1 too . It looks amazing in the Le Cabas tote too but don’t think I’d do more than one tote. Choices lol


Yes, too many choices!!  And it's not like you need to get another bag at this moment...so you can hold off until you're 100% sure and enjoy what you have now.


----------



## Punkey

behindtheseams said:


> Has anyone a picture of a Polene bag in the color Sage? I'm enamored with the micro Numero Un in that color, but even within the product photos, the colors look different.


There is someone on insta who has the micro in sage. Check under the tagged posts as well as the hashtag #polene. I think the sage is a softer green and not teal how it appears on one of the pics on the polene website.


----------



## behindtheseams

Punkey said:


> There is someone on insta who has the micro in sage. Check under the tagged posts as well as the hashtag #polene. I think the sage is a softer green and not teal how it appears on one of the pics on the polene website.


Thanks, will have to check it out! I'm hoping it's less pastel and more of a "dusty" green, if that makes sense. Think it would make a great spring/summer bag!


----------



## Jereni

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks, will have to check it out! I'm hoping it's less pastel and more of a "dusty" green, if that makes sense. Think it would make a great spring/summer bag!



Here’s a misc pic of the nano in sage that I found on Pinterest. I wanted this one for awhile but it sold out and hasn’t come back.


----------



## behindtheseams

Jereni said:


> Here’s a misc pic of the nano in sage that I found on Pinterest. I wanted this one for awhile but it sold out and hasn’t come back.
> 
> View attachment 5331175


Oh that looks like the perfect color, thanks! Hope they remake the larger Un in that color.


----------



## Antonia

Jereni said:


> Here’s a misc pic of the nano in sage that I found on Pinterest. I wanted this one for awhile but it sold out and hasn’t come back.
> 
> View attachment 5331175


Pretty!!!!


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi. I no longer have this bag. I sold it shortly after getting it because I found it quite hard to get into with the curved opening.


Ow okay  thanks for the info


----------



## Jereni

Something exciting this way comes…


----------



## Jennamckenna09

marianne1 said:


> I also got a birthday present from hubby  sept mini in their new red colour



Can you send me more pics of this one? I’ve been eyeing this color !


----------



## Jereni

This was a two part purchase, and I’ll start with the mini Neuf.

This is, simply put, an instant success. The pebbled leather is soft and feels amazing, the handle is comfortable, and the shape is so curvy and adorable. I love it! Also pleased that putting my phone and other SLGs in and out is easy and not tight at all.




Mod shots:






And as a bonus, the hardware is a good match with an add-on Etsy chain I got recently, so I can dress it up. I’m wearing it like this today.


----------



## Jereni

The second half of the purchase was the Neuf micro bag, and this one is a fail, I think.




I gave it a shot because I decided I liked the idea of it as a bag charm for my Cyme, and overall I don’t necessarily think it’s a terrible look:




However, the quality of the micro bag is not where I’d want it to be. The shape is not quite right in terms of its ‘Neuf’-ness, it’s not as squat as it should be and is more elongated. I can hold it on the sides and push down, and then it assumes the right shape for half a second, but I’d have to train it to do that consistently and I don’t care that much. Plus the pebbled leather is super wrinkly and just doesn’t look good. So, back it will go.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Jereni said:


> The second half of the purchase was the Neuf micro bag, and this one is a fail, I think.
> 
> View attachment 5331718
> 
> 
> I gave it a shot because I decided I liked the idea of it as a bag charm for my Cyme, and overall I don’t necessarily think it’s a terrible look:
> 
> View attachment 5331719
> 
> 
> However, the quality of the micro bag is not where I’d want it to be. The shape is not quite right in terms of its ‘Neuf’-ness, it’s not as squat as it should be and is more elongated. I can hold it on the sides and push down, and then it assumes the right shape for half a second, but I’d have to train it to do that consistently and I don’t care that much. Plus the pebbled leather is super wrinkly and just doesn’t look good. So, back it will go.
> 
> View attachment 5331721


Great unboxing! What's the color of the mini neuf? It's very pretty! I also like the chain you added. 

I agree the micro is a fail, which is a shame! This was the micro I was most interested in.  The pebbling looks huge on such a tiny bag.


----------



## Jereni

MsMoneybagg said:


> Great unboxing! What's the color of the mini neuf? It's very pretty! I also like the chain you added.
> 
> I agree the micro is a fail, which is a shame! This was the micro I was most interested in.  The pebbling looks huge on such a tiny bag.



Thanks! The mini Neuf is the blush color - and it is really lovely. Yep, too bad about the micro Neuf but I did suspect it was a gamble.


----------



## Style00

Jereni said:


> This was a two part purchase, and I’ll start with the mini Neuf.
> 
> This is, simply put, an instant success. The pebbled leather is soft and feels amazing, the handle is comfortable, and the shape is so curvy and adorable. I love it! Also pleased that putting my phone and other SLGs in and out is easy and not tight at all.
> 
> View attachment 5331703
> 
> 
> Mod shots:
> View attachment 5331704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331705
> 
> 
> And as a bonus, the hardware is a good match with an add-on Etsy chain I got recently, so I can dress it up. I’m wearing it like this today.
> 
> View attachment 5331706



It looks great! Do you think it would fit an 11 pro max? I have a un nano and it fits the 11 pro max for reference.


----------



## Retroflowers

Hi all!!! 

When Polene came out with the mini Neuf, I knew that it was calling out to me.

The original Neuf is my favourite bag in my collection but I’ve always wished for it to be in a smaller size. I would love to believe Polene heard my thoughts (xD) but they actually came through!!!!

Since I’ve purchased it in the same colourway (taupe), I figured these pictures will show a really good comparison in the size. I’ve also included mod shots (I’m 5”1, 100lbs for reference) as well! You can see the size difference between the original and small Neuf on me.

In terms of capacity, I can fit the following items comfortably: Phone, wallet, keys, umbrella, hand sanitiser, tissue, AirPods, lipstick. The original Neuf could fit all these along with my water bottle + iPad/ Kindle (which made it a really good work bag!).

Overall, I’m mega pleased with the decision to downsize (have already sold away the original one) because I can finally wear this crossbody as well~~  I absolutely love it!


----------



## Retroflowers

Style00 said:


> It looks great! Do you think it would fit an 11 pro max? I have a un nano and it fits the 11 pro max for reference.



Yes it would!


----------



## Antonia

Retroflowers said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> When Polene came out with the mini Neuf, I knew that it was calling out to me.
> 
> The original Neuf is my favourite bag in my collection but I’ve always wished for it to be in a smaller size. I would love to believe Polene heard my thoughts (xD) but they actually came through!!!!
> 
> Since I’ve purchased it in the same colourway (taupe), I figured these pictures will show a really good comparison in the size. I’ve also included mod shots (I’m 5”1, 100lbs for reference) as well! You can see the size difference between the original and small Neuf on me.
> 
> In terms of capacity, I can fit the following items comfortably: Phone, wallet, keys, umbrella, hand sanitiser, tissue, AirPods, lipstick. The original Neuf could fit all these along with my water bottle + iPad/ Kindle (which made it a really good work bag!).
> 
> Overall, I’m mega pleased with the decision to downsize (have already sold away the original one) because I can finally wear this crossbody as well~~  I absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 5332520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332525


It looks great on you!!!   Maybe I'll just have to get one!  I have the regular size in black.   I'll have to buy a small wallet because my current wallet would never fit!


----------



## bubblybags

Retroflowers said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> When Polene came out with the mini Neuf, I knew that it was calling out to me.
> 
> The original Neuf is my favourite bag in my collection but I’ve always wished for it to be in a smaller size. I would love to believe Polene heard my thoughts (xD) but they actually came through!!!!
> 
> Since I’ve purchased it in the same colourway (taupe), I figured these pictures will show a really good comparison in the size. I’ve also included mod shots (I’m 5”1, 100lbs for reference) as well! You can see the size difference between the original and small Neuf on me.
> 
> In terms of capacity, I can fit the following items comfortably: Phone, wallet, keys, umbrella, hand sanitiser, tissue, AirPods, lipstick. The original Neuf could fit all these along with my water bottle + iPad/ Kindle (which made it a really good work bag!).
> 
> Overall, I’m mega pleased with the decision to downsize (have already sold away the original one) because I can finally wear this crossbody as well~~  I absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 5332520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332525


Looks so good on you! Can the Neuf mini fit into the crook of your arm?


----------



## Retroflowers

bubblybags said:


> Looks so good on you! Can the Neuf mini fit into the crook of your arm?



Thank youuuu!!! And yes it does  I’ll post another pic here!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jereni said:


> The second half of the purchase was the Neuf micro bag, and this one is a fail, I think.
> 
> View attachment 5331718
> 
> 
> I gave it a shot because I decided I liked the idea of it as a bag charm for my Cyme, and overall I don’t necessarily think it’s a terrible look:
> 
> View attachment 5331719
> 
> 
> However, the quality of the micro bag is not where I’d want it to be. The shape is not quite right in terms of its ‘Neuf’-ness, it’s not as squat as it should be and is more elongated. I can hold it on the sides and push down, and then it assumes the right shape for half a second, but I’d have to train it to do that consistently and I don’t care that much. Plus the pebbled leather is super wrinkly and just doesn’t look good. So, back it will go.
> 
> View attachment 5331721


Micro Neuf makes a cute bag charm!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Not my pic it’s an Instagram pic! These baby bags got me like    I do not need! I do not need! Lol


----------



## Peonydaisy

Hi everyone! I recently bought dix in taupe and am now looking for another bag with larger capacity.
I’m thinking of the regular sized Huit, but didn’t really find much information on reviews on the usage of it. Could anyone with Huit share more about the bag, pros/cons and whether you still reach for it often?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Peonydaisy said:


> Hi everyone! I recently bought dix in taupe and am now looking for another bag with larger capacity.
> I’m thinking of the regular sized Huit, but didn’t really find much information on reviews on the usage of it. Could anyone with Huit share more about the bag, pros/cons and whether you still reach for it often?


I don’t own this bag but I do love the Dix!! Hope you are enjoying yours. Have you looked on YouTube for reviews for the Huit? I believe there is quite a few videos on there on this bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

Hmm...
I believe I have figured out why I never end up actually _wearing _my Numero Dix Hobo... in spite of how I love her look.
She is so elegant.
Yet why do I always hang her back on her hook?

She squeaks !
When I move / when she swings...
Does anyone else have a squeaky Dix Hobo?


----------



## cityandsea27

Fancyfree said:


> Hmm...
> I believe I have figured out why I never and up actually _wearing _my Numero Dix Hobo... in spite of how I love her look.
> She is so elegant.
> Yet why do I always hang her back on her hook?
> 
> She squeaks !
> When I move / when she swings...
> Does anyone else have a squeaky Dix Hobo?



Not a Dix hobo, but my Numero Un Nano strap still squeaks when I walk after 8 months of regular use!


----------



## maryyy

Fancyfree said:


> Hmm...
> I believe I have figured out why I never and up actually _wearing _my Numero Dix Hobo... in spite of how I love her look.
> She is so elegant.
> Yet why do I always hang her back on her hook?
> 
> She squeaks !
> When I move / when she swings...
> Does anyone else have a squeaky Dix Hobo?


My Numero Dix smaller had this issue, so i just put a bit of hand cream on squeaky handle and it stopped  I believe I will have to reapply at some point...


----------



## Fancyfree

maryyy said:


> My Numero Dix smaller had this issue, so i just put a bit of hand cream on squeaky handle and it stopped  I believe I will have to reapply at some point...


Blinking brilliant! 
Thank you, @maryyy


----------



## Luv Classics

josephinekr said:


> I love how the numero sept (smooth) looks really posh. My iPad mini fits in well!



Beautiful!


----------



## bearygood22

Peonydaisy said:


> Hi everyone! I recently bought dix in taupe and am now looking for another bag with larger capacity.
> I’m thinking of the regular sized Huit, but didn’t really find much information on reviews on the usage of it. Could anyone with Huit share more about the bag, pros/cons and whether you still reach for it often?


Hi, I have both the huit regular and huit mini. I love the mini huit a lot. I find the regular size to be too big for me, so I dont use it often, even though it’s a beautiful and striking bag. the mini is enough for my needs - small pouch, mask, sanitizer, small water bottle, and random odds and ends - and it’s easy to reach in and out. But it’s true the bag is a bit stuffed After that. it All depends on what you like to carry. If you like more space the regular can Comfortably fit more things, but because it’s just one big space like all buckets, its neater to organizer your things. I feel like the regular is similar to my mansur gavriel mini bucket in terms of capacity. I’ve put a picture of the regular huit (in cognac) and MG mini bucket side by side for comparison. One more thing to bear in mind if you’re going To wear it crossbody is that the circumference of the regular huit is not that small, so it will “jut out” quite a bit when you carry it crossbody. Hope this helps, and have fun choosing a color!


----------



## Peonydaisy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t own this bag but I do love the Dix!! Hope you are enjoying yours. Have you looked on YouTube for reviews for the Huit? I believe there is quite a few videos on there on this bag.


Thanks for sharing  yes i’m looking at some videos now to make an informed decision.

I’m so indecisive of the colour too! I think black, camel and cognac looks great but i just cannot make a decision




bearygood22 said:


> Hi, I have both the huit regular and huit mini. I love the mini huit a lot. I find the regular size to be too big for me, so I dont use it often, even though it’s a beautiful and striking bag. the mini is enough for my needs - small pouch, mask, sanitizer, small water bottle, and random odds and ends - and it’s easy to reach in and out. But it’s true the bag is a bit stuffed After that. it All depends on what you like to carry. If you like more space the regular can Comfortably fit more things, but because it’s just one big space like all buckets, its neater to organizer your things. I feel like the regular is similar to my mansur gavriel mini bucket in terms of capacity. I’ve put a picture of the regular huit (in cognac) and MG mini bucket side by side for comparison. One more thing to bear in mind if you’re going To wear it crossbody is that the circumference of the regular huit is not that small, so it will “jut out” quite a bit when you carry it crossbody. Hope this helps, and have fun choosing a color!
> 
> View attachment 5334073


Wow thank you so much for sharing your review and comparison photos! I was very keen on the mini version initially as I was concerned about the bag jutting out when worn crossbody too, but eventually decided to get the full sized one as i already had a smaller bag from Polene.
I loveeee the cognac colour!!


----------



## dcheung

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993


Did you order from Europe or US Website?


----------



## Jereni

Peonydaisy said:


> Hi everyone! I recently bought dix in taupe and am now looking for another bag with larger capacity.
> I’m thinking of the regular sized Huit, but didn’t really find much information on reviews on the usage of it. Could anyone with Huit share more about the bag, pros/cons and whether you still reach for it often?



Regarding the two sizes of the Huit, I’ve found this video really helpful. She models them both.



Pic, since the link doesn’t seem to allow the embedded preview:


----------



## Punkey

Has anyone here bought one of the new Polene belts? Wondering how the sizes are since they are one size fits all.


----------



## kombucha

Punkey said:


> Has anyone here bought one of the new Polene belts? Wondering how the sizes are since they are one size fits all.



There are 2 sizes, a smaller size and a bigger size. I wear a size 26 in pants and the smaller size fits me.


----------



## Jereni

bearygood22 said:


> Hi, I have both the huit regular and huit mini. I love the mini huit a lot. I find the regular size to be too big for me, so I dont use it often, even though it’s a beautiful and striking bag. the mini is enough for my needs - small pouch, mask, sanitizer, small water bottle, and random odds and ends - and it’s easy to reach in and out. But it’s true the bag is a bit stuffed After that. it All depends on what you like to carry. If you like more space the regular can Comfortably fit more things, but because it’s just one big space like all buckets, its neater to organizer your things. I feel like the regular is similar to my mansur gavriel mini bucket in terms of capacity. I’ve put a picture of the regular huit (in cognac) and MG mini bucket side by side for comparison. One more thing to bear in mind if you’re going To wear it crossbody is that the circumference of the regular huit is not that small, so it will “jut out” quite a bit when you carry it crossbody. Hope this helps, and have fun choosing a color!
> 
> View attachment 5334073



Thanks for sharing this feedback on the Huit. Are you open to sharing your height? I worry that the regular Huit would look too big on me, but then again I’m tall so it might actually be good to get the larger scale bag…


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> Thanks for sharing this feedback on the Huit. Are you open to sharing your height? I worry that the regular Huit would look too big on me, but then again I’m tall so it might actually be good to get the larger scale bag…


Hi, when I wrote that the huit is too big for me, I meant the capacity of the bag is too big for me because I don’t like to carry a lot of things. I’m 5’4”, thin, and the hurt regular doesn’t look too big on me at all crossbody - just juts out a lot at the hip, but I’m pear shaped. (The numero un, on the other hand, looks too big on me crossbody…)

The huit is a very cute bag, if you’re planning on getting one. I have the mini in green (fresh almond) and after quite a while it still looks brand new. 

I saw you bought the numero neuf mini, congrats! Thanks for the immensely useful reviews And pictures. now I’m tempted to get a numero neuf mini next.


----------



## narockshard

I'm brand new to this forum, and really just created a profile to ask this question, as there isn't much information to be found on Polene bags, other than here, that I know of.

I bought a Numero Un in Trio Camel December 2020. I used it as my daily bag and by the end of March 2021, there was wear (scraped off leather) on all 4 corners, and I guess the glue, or whatever is on the edge of the straps, has started to come apart in little strings, as well. I emailed them about it right away and they basically said it was normal wear and to use a leather conditioner--but in my case, the leather is just gone, scraped off, not scratched.

They didn't offer me any other options, so I figured there was nothing else I could do. However, I have 2 Furla bags, and recently bought a Coccinelle bag, and all 3, after more use, look completely brand new, which has upset me all over again. I consider those brands to be pretty similar, correct? The corners are sharper on the Numero Un, but is that kind of wear to be expected after only 3 months of use? I haven't used the bag since last year because I didn't want to cause further damage, and have emailed them again, but am I out of luck? I'm frustrated because I felt like I researched the bag and the brand so much, and only saw good reviews!

I will try to post pictures from my phone in a bit.


----------



## narockshard

Here are the pictures.


----------



## Naminé

Jereni said:


> Regarding the two sizes of the Huit, I’ve found this video really helpful. She models them both.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic, since the link doesn’t seem to allow the embedded preview:
> View attachment 5334159



Thanks for this! I preordered the mini in mint! It's my first Polene bag, too! Unfortunately won't have it until after April 3rd. But I am excited to receive it.


----------



## Fancyfree

narockshard said:


> View attachment 5335317
> View attachment 5335318
> View attachment 5335320
> View attachment 5335321
> 
> Here are the pictures.


Hello, @narockshard  
No need to worry about those weird little "threads" next to the edge paint on your straps, just pull the loose "threads" off, you will do no harm. I have encountered this with bags from different brands. I was initially concerned but discovered that whatever part of the production process these threads are a result of, they do no harm when stuck _or _loose.

Concerning the rubbed off surface on the corners of your bag: This will happen to ALL "sharp" leather corners unless one is always very careful. So I am sorry but it is sort of your own fault, even though you never intended it to happen ... 

Please do not get me wrong, I am not blaming you or criticising you. The vulnerability of leather on structured bags is the exact reason why I, for daily use, choose soft bags with rounded corners. And why I use Fenice leather protector on my bags.  Alternatively, one can choose leathers with a plastic coating.


----------



## kombucha

narockshard said:


> View attachment 5335317
> View attachment 5335318
> View attachment 5335320
> View attachment 5335321
> 
> Here are the pictures.



this looks like normal wear and tear to me. This happens to any leather bag that I use with sharper corners.


----------



## Punkey

Just found a micro bag video on YouTube


----------



## JenJBS

Since this thread (and some of the treads dedicated to specific styles) are getting more posts I thought it would be nice for us to have a place to share our lovely Polene bags when we wear them.  With enough threads and activity we might get our own sub-forum!

What Polene are you carrying today? | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## dcheung

Hi guys do you know whens the next time Polene will offer free shipping?


----------



## JenJBS

dcheung said:


> Hi guys do you know whens the next time Polene will offer free shipping?


Before last year it was only from Black Friday thru Christmas, but last year they started it early. So probably fall sometime.


----------



## Naminé

Punkey said:


> Just found a micro bag video on YouTube



Kinda sorta tempted to get a micro! Gonna add it to my birthday wishlist. So cute!


----------



## geeitsangela

dcheung said:


> Hi guys do you know whens the next time Polene will offer free shipping?


I remember them having free shipping twice last year. One was some time in Sept or Oct? Then again end of nov til dec 19


----------



## Jereni

geeitsangela said:


> I remember them having free shipping twice last year. One was some time in Sept or Oct? Then again end of nov til dec 19



Agreed, I do think it was twice last year, but both time were in the fall / winter.


----------



## mooLV

Jereni said:


> This was a two part purchase, and I’ll start with the mini Neuf.
> 
> This is, simply put, an instant success. The pebbled leather is soft and feels amazing, the handle is comfortable, and the shape is so curvy and adorable. I love it! Also pleased that putting my phone and other SLGs in and out is easy and not tight at all.
> 
> View attachment 5331703
> 
> 
> Mod shots:
> View attachment 5331704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331705
> 
> 
> And as a bonus, the hardware is a good match with an add-on Etsy chain I got recently, so I can dress it up. I’m wearing it like this today.
> 
> View attachment 5331706


Thanks for this review!!  I just hit the purchase button for the neuf mini in blush too!!!  Can't wait.


----------



## CilleDK

mooLV said:


> Thanks for this review!!  I just hit the purchase button for the neuf mini in blush too!!!  Can't wait.


I’m eyeing that as well  I’d love your review and some pictures when it arrives!


----------



## mooLV

Retroflowers said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> When Polene came out with the mini Neuf, I knew that it was calling out to me.
> 
> The original Neuf is my favourite bag in my collection but I’ve always wished for it to be in a smaller size. I would love to believe Polene heard my thoughts (xD) but they actually came through!!!!
> 
> Since I’ve purchased it in the same colourway (taupe), I figured these pictures will show a really good comparison in the size. I’ve also included mod shots (I’m 5”1, 100lbs for reference) as well! You can see the size difference between the original and small Neuf on me.
> 
> In terms of capacity, I can fit the following items comfortably: Phone, wallet, keys, umbrella, hand sanitiser, tissue, AirPods, lipstick. The original Neuf could fit all these along with my water bottle + iPad/ Kindle (which made it a really good work bag!).
> 
> Overall, I’m mega pleased with the decision to downsize (have already sold away the original one) because I can finally wear this crossbody as well~~  I absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 5332520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332525


Thanks for the comparison - greatly helped my decision on size.


----------



## Ms.ShopChic

I've been making fun of these micro bags made by other designers but when I saw the micro nano... I took a 180 and now I'm obsessssssedddddd. Ordered one in Taupe  They should really make more colors!


----------



## the blvo D

Hi all. Just received my Dix and Mini Neuf — both in caramel! I love the Dix, bur find the Neuf in caramel a bit too dark to my liking so thinking of selling it or exchanging it for other colors. I live and got my bag delivered in the US, does anyone know if Polene offers return/exchange? Or if I need to sell it here in the US, which consignment website can I do that? Thanks so much!


----------



## veganisjustpleather

the blvo D said:


> Hi all. Just received my Dix and Mini Neuf — both in caramel! I love the Dix, bur find the Neuf in caramel a bit too dark to my liking so thinking of selling it or exchanging it for other colors. I live and got my bag delivered in the US, does anyone know if Polene offers return/exchange? Or if I need to sell it here in the US, which consignment website can I do that? Thanks so much!



ooh thanks for sharing the photos. I was pretty set on the Camel neuf mini but it does look darker than the Dix in the same shade. Now back to square one haha.


----------



## kombucha

the blvo D said:


> Hi all. Just received my Dix and Mini Neuf — both in caramel! I love the Dix, bur find the Neuf in caramel a bit too dark to my liking so thinking of selling it or exchanging it for other colors. I live and got my bag delivered in the US, does anyone know if Polene offers return/exchange? Or if I need to sell it here in the US, which consignment website can I do that? Thanks so much!



I would try Poshmark or eBay!

I also am eyeing the mini neuf in caramel!


----------



## nekkuliina

the blvo D said:


> Hi all. Just received my Dix and Mini Neuf — both in caramel! I love the Dix, bur find the Neuf in caramel a bit too dark to my liking so thinking of selling it or exchanging it for other colors. I live and got my bag delivered in the US, does anyone know if Polene offers return/exchange? Or if I need to sell it here in the US, which consignment website can I do that? Thanks so much!



Polene does offer returning but you have to pay it yourself. It might be so expensive that it's more reasonable to try sell it


----------



## Jereni

the blvo D said:


> Hi all. Just received my Dix and Mini Neuf — both in caramel! I love the Dix, bur find the Neuf in caramel a bit too dark to my liking so thinking of selling it or exchanging it for other colors. I live and got my bag delivered in the US, does anyone know if Polene offers return/exchange? Or if I need to sell it here in the US, which consignment website can I do that? Thanks so much!



I’m doing a return with them right now, and it looks like they will provide a shipping label for $20. I’m waiting on their final approval for the return, but if that’s the case then I’d recommend to just return it. There’s no way you’d sell it on Poshmark or eBay for just $20 off the price from Polene.


----------



## Antonia

Hey does anyone here have the new Heather color?  I'd love to see this!!


----------



## Lexie83

Antonia said:


> Hey does anyone here have the new Heather color?  I'd love to see this!!


I asked the same question a couple of pages before, but I guess no one has taken a plunge and bought it yet. Maybe you can be the first and show me what it looks like?


----------



## Antonia

Lexie83 said:


> I asked the same question a couple of pages before, but I guess no one has taken a plunge and bought it yet. Maybe you can be the first and show me what it looks like?


Ha-ha!  I would love to!  I'm eyeing the #1 Mini as I think the regular is a little big.  I would buy it in the #9 in a heartbeat!


----------



## Punkey

I was going to buy the micro in black today and boom it's sold out now. I wanted to give myself a grace period before making any snap decisions haha. The camel is also sold out but has a pre-order date for April


----------



## ab_nj

Hi! I'm loving the Umi and trying to decide on a color. Anyone who has a Polene bag in Chalk - How has it held up over time? Does it get dirty easily?


----------



## maryyy

ab_nj said:


> Hi! I'm loving the Umi and trying to decide on a color. Anyone who has a Polene bag in Chalk - How has it held up over time? Does it get dirty easily?


Hi!

I have Dix in chalk over a year now. I wore it all summer with two year old twins, so it was outside a lot, met the dirty kids hands and sand. It looks perfectly clean (used waterwipes a few times), without scratches and just like new


----------



## chiclawyer

I want to get the neuf, but I can’t decide on a color. I love the chalk but I already have an off white YSL. I wear a lot of black, with some neutrals and prints thrown in occasionally. My current bag collection is quite neutral (lots of LV monogram, black, and off white). I don’t have any colorful medium/large bags. 

I *really* wish Polene would make the neuf in lilac or polar, b/c I would be all over those colors. Currently trying to decide between blush (which looks similar to lilac but perhaps a touch more orange?) and fresh almond. Which color would you choose?


----------



## ab_nj

maryyy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have Dix in chalk over a year now. I wore it all summer with two year old twins, so it was outside a lot, met the dirty kids hands and sand. It looks perfectly clean (used waterwipes a few times), without scratches and just like new



I have two young kids too so you know the anxiety of buying anything light-colored! So glad to hear your Dix is still in great shape!


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Taking my Le Cabas tote out today
> View attachment 5327644
> View attachment 5327645



Hey, so as of today my work bag is about to go kaput on me, I can tell. Question - do you carry a laptop in your cabas? I’m sure from the height that a laptop would fit on its end, but I’m not sure about side to side.


----------



## mooLV

ab_nj said:


> I have two young kids too so you know the anxiety of buying anything light-colored! So glad to hear your Dix is still in great shape!





chiclawyer said:


> I want to get the neuf, but I can’t decide on a color. I love the chalk but I already have an off white YSL. I wear a lot of black, with some neutrals and prints thrown in occasionally. My current bag collection is quite neutral (lots of LV monogram, black, and off white). I don’t have any colorful medium/large bags.
> 
> I *really* wish Polene would make the neuf in lilac or polar, b/c I would be all over those colors. Currently trying to decide between blush (which looks similar to lilac but perhaps a touch more orange?) and fresh almond. Which color would you choose?



I just got the blush mini - it’s a lovely neutral.


----------



## mooLV

For anyone that wants to compare the un nano to the neuf mini.


----------



## nerdistic

mooLV said:


> For anyone that wants to compare the un nano to the neuf mini.
> 
> View attachment 5342570


How do you like the neuf mini? My main concerns are the opening and getting in and out easily.


----------



## mooLV

nerdistic said:


> How do you like the neuf mini? My main concerns are the opening and getting in and out easily.



I found the opening fairly easy to get in and out of - small wallet, phone, hand sani, mask, lip balm, sunglasses in soft case - no issues.


----------



## bearygood22

mooLV said:


> For anyone that wants to compare the un nano to the neuf mini.
> 
> View attachment 5342570


Thanks for the lovely picture, congrats on your neuf mini! It’s beautiful! im considering buying the neuf mini, and was wondering about the capacity relative to the nano which you also have. Which bag has a larger capacity? I can fit my kindle in the nano, but I’m not sure if it will fit in the neuf due to the shape. What do you think?


----------



## mooLV

bearygood22 said:


> Thanks for the lovely picture, congrats on your neuf mini! It’s beautiful! im considering buying the neuf mini, and was wondering about the capacity relative to the nano which you also have. Which bag has a larger capacity? I can fit my kindle in the nano, but I’m not sure if it will fit in the neuf due to the shape. What do you think?



Since the opening isn’t adjustable like the nano, I don’t think a kindle would fit.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cityandsea27

mooLV said:


> For anyone that wants to compare the un nano to the neuf mini.
> 
> View attachment 5342570


Thank you for sharing this comparison! I’ve been torn between the Neuf and Neuf mini, this is really helpful


----------



## mooLV

cityandsea27 said:


> Thank you for sharing this comparison! I’ve been torn between the Neuf and Neuf mini, this is really helpful



Would love to know what you decide


----------



## nekkuliina

I got my first Polene, Neuf in black 3 weeks ago and already got my second one . I couldn't pass when I saw this cyme at Vestiaire in such a good price (235€) and I was anyway going to get it at some point. This is even more beautiful irl! I'm so happy


----------



## Jereni

nekkuliina said:


> I got my first Polene, Neuf in black 3 weeks ago and already got my second one . I couldn't pass when I saw this cyme at Vestiaire in such a good price (235€) and I was anyway going to get it at some point. This is even more beautiful irl! I'm so happy
> View attachment 5343099



Congrats!!! LOVE the Cyme.


----------



## Katinahat

Can anyone help and give me an idea of what fits inside a Un Nano. Does it fit an iphone for example.


----------



## mooLV

Katinahat said:


> Can anyone help and give me an idea of what fits inside a Un Nano. Does it fit an iphone for example.



Yes the nano will fit and iPhone.


----------



## platinum_babie

I just purchased a beri (onze) in lilac on Vinted and I am so excited!

So I actually started out by looking at the Neuf, and couldn't decide on the colour. I love the fresh almond colour but worried that the color looks different on every pic. Then I worried the color is too light for a neuf. The neuf seems so elegant and might be better in a darker colour. And then I read that it might be heavy, which is a huge no no for me. The indecision was so agonizing!

My husband then suggested he would take me to the actual polene store next week so I can check them out in person but I didn't want to wait....and so I just bought the Beri in lilas to hold me over hahahaha.

I am now worried that I might go to the store next week and come back with a neuf AND a dix because I now want them both. I don't need so many bags!


----------



## bearygood22

Katinahat said:


> Can anyone help and give me an idea of what fits inside a Un Nano. Does it fit an iphone for example.


Quite a lot actually. I can fit in the nano: a kindle paperwhite, an iPhone, small pouch, hand sanitizer, mask, tissues, etc. without changing the shape of the bag. I love the nano. Practical (it can shut). And I just clean the textured leather with a wet wipe. Light colored bags look brand new.


----------



## worty

Hello everyone! My mom and I are considering buying the Numero Dix (both in textured calf leather) next week in the Paris store. Has anyone experienced the flaking/rubbing off of the leather on the strap? Beautiful bags, just concerned about the quality of leather.


----------



## Peonydaisy

I


worty said:


> Hello everyone! My mom and I are considering buying the Numero Dix (both in textured calf leather) next week in the Paris store. Has anyone experienced the flaking/rubbing off of the leather on the strap? Beautiful bags, just concerned about the quality of leather.


I have been using the dix in taupe daily for 2 months, have been rained and shined on and it still looks brand new. I saw reviews from people that had much longer wear than me and they didn’t mention any wear and tear of the leather too


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Can anyone help and give me an idea of what fits inside a Un Nano. Does it fit an iphone for example.





bearygood22 said:


> Quite a lot actually. I can fit in the nano: a kindle paperwhite, an iPhone, small pouch, hand sanitizer, mask, tissues, etc. without changing the shape of the bag. I love the nano. Practical (it can shut). And I just clean the textured leather with a wet wipe. Light colored bags look brand new.



+ to @bearygood22 - the Nano is an extremely functional small bag. I carried my iPhone, card case, medium pouch, sunglasses, keys, and makeup and I think there was some room to spare. I’ll be re-buying a Nano depending what colors they do.


----------



## annie5361

dcheung said:


> Did you order from Europe or US Website?



EU!


----------



## Fancyfree

platinum_babie said:


> I just purchased a beri (onze) in lilac on Vinted and I am so excited!
> 
> So I actually started out by looking at the Neuf, and couldn't decide on the colour. I love the fresh almond colour but worried that the color looks different on every pic. Then I worried the color is too light for a neuf. The neuf seems so elegant and might be better in a darker colour. And then I read that it might be heavy, which is a huge no no for me. The indecision was so agonizing!
> 
> My husband then suggested he would take me to the actual polene store next week so I can check them out in person but I didn't want to wait....and so I just bought the Beri in lilas to hold me over hahahaha.
> 
> I am now worried that I might go to the store next week and come back with a neuf AND a dix because I now want them both. I don't need so many bags!


I do so envy you the possibility of visiting the store


----------



## worty

Peonydaisy said:


> I
> 
> I have been using the dix in taupe daily for 2 months, have been rained and shined on and it still looks brand new. I saw reviews from people that had much longer wear than me and they didn’t mention any wear and tear of the leather too


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## JenJBS

worty said:


> Hello everyone! My mom and I are considering buying the Numero Dix (both in textured calf leather) next week in the Paris store. Has anyone experienced the flaking/rubbing off of the leather on the strap? Beautiful bags, just concerned about the quality of leather.



I have two Numero Dix, and love them. Polene craftsmanship and leather are exceptional. Super high quality. I think Polene are the best value for money bags available - based on new/full prices, not pre-loved or sales.


----------



## dcheung

my first bag purchase of 2022. the beri in chalk. so cute and spacious. website says back in stock april but i got it within a week.


----------



## Biogirl1

Look who dropped by yesterday! Neuf mini in taupe.


----------



## worty

JenJBS said:


> I have two Numero Dix, and love them. Polene craftsmanship and leather are exceptional. Super high quality. I think Polene are the best value for money bags available - based on new/full prices, not pre-loved or sales.


Thanks!


----------



## Biogirl1

You guys influenced me! I was reading so many good things about the neuf on the forum, that I finally took the plunge. And my neuf mini holds so much more than I expected she would!


----------



## Antonia

Biogirl1 said:


> Look who dropped by yesterday! Neuf mini in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344388


Love it!   Congrats!!


----------



## JenJBS

Biogirl1 said:


> Look who dropped by yesterday! Neuf mini in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344388



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Naminé

How long does it take for their CS to respond? I am trying to get the preorder canceled but I have not heard back. I saw their reviews on trustpilot and people are complaining about lack of CS. I am getting really worried.


----------



## Style00

Naminé said:


> How long does it take for their CS to respond? I am trying to get the preorder canceled but I have not heard back. I saw their reviews on trustpilot and people are complaining about lack of CS. I am getting really worried.



Have you tried DMing them on instagram? When I did that, they responded within the same day.


----------



## Naminé

Style00 said:


> Have you tried DMing them on instagram? When I did that, they responded within the same day.


Thank you, I will try that.

I had no idea Polene is already faked. Wow!



			https://www.dhgate.com/search.do?key=polene&cid=&tag=&scht=ss2&dspm=.hp.searchinner.1.DfednSfsKJQyHm79fv9l&dspm=.hp.searchinner.1.DfednSfsKJQyHm79fv9l


----------



## maryyy

I've received my numero un nano in trio camel today. Oh boy I am inlove with this bag, like a delicate croissant ❤️ However, this was until I saw how asymetrical the front curves were. It drives me nuts, I cannot look in the mirror, I see only those curves  Am I crazy?  I would like to exchange it, but I doubt Polene would agree...


----------



## BleuSaphir

I really love the Le Cabas. Not sure if I should ever pull the trigger. But maybe it too feminine at the same time. But I love silhouette of this tote.


----------



## crlmns

maryyy said:


> I've received my numero un nano in trio camel today. Oh boy I am inlove with this bag, like a delicate croissant ❤️ However, this was until I saw how asymetrical the front curves were. It drives me nuts, I cannot look in the mirror, I see only those curves  Am I crazy?  I would like to exchange it, but I doubt Polene would agree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346116
> View attachment 5346117


The nano is so cute  I think sometimes the curves can be asymetrical, depending on the shapes of the itens that you put in the bag. When I'm not using the bag, I usually stuff mine with bubbles wrap and this help to keep the curves in a more symetrical way, I think It works fine.


----------



## Fancyfree

maryyy said:


> I've received my numero un nano in trio camel today. Oh boy I am inlove with this bag, like a delicate croissant ❤ However, this was until I saw how asymetrical the front curves were. It drives me nuts, I cannot look in the mirror, I see only those curves Am I crazy? I would like to exchange it, but I doubt Polene would agree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346116
> View attachment 5346117


No need to exchange!
I have 3 Numero Un Nanos. 2 of them had asymmetrical bends upon arrival.
I simply unbuttoned the bags and stuffed them, _*seriously*_ stuffed them with silk paper. Stuffing so firmly that _no bends at all_. And then I left them hanging in this max stuffed state for a couple of weeks. Then I removed the stuffing and carefully buttoned them again,- problem solved 

Even if symmetrical on arrival, squeezing one side of the bag will cause asymmetrical bends .
So I try to remember to (gently) stuff my Numero Uns when not in use. But I have had no need to unbutton them for stuffing after that initial treatment.


----------



## mooLV

Can someone tell me which one holds more - the neuf or umi?  Thanks!


----------



## chiclawyer

Here are pics of my Polène Neuf (reg size) in Blush. First two pics were taken indoors near a window (indirect natural light) and the third pic was taken outdoors (direct natural light). As you can see, the color can look quite different depending on the lighting. I would classify Blush as a warm dusty rose. It looks really nice juxtaposed with cool colors, like gray and black. For reference, the pink velvet bedding in the first pic is west elm color “dusty blush” — the bag’s color is a little deeper and much warmer by comparison. Hope these pics help anyone trying to decide on a color!


----------



## chiclawyer

chiclawyer said:


> Here are pics of my Polène Neuf (reg size) in Blush. First two pics were taken indoors near a window (indirect natural light) and the third pic was taken outdoors (direct natural light). As you can see, the color can look quite different depending on the lighting. I would classify Blush as a warm dusty rose. It looks really nice juxtaposed with cool colors, like gray and black. For reference, the pink velvet bedding in the first pic is west elm color “dusty blush” — the bag’s color is a little deeper and much warmer by comparison. Hope these pics help anyone trying to decide on a color!



Oh, and this is what fits in the regular size neuf if you stuff it to capacity. Three pouches (for makeup, necessities, and odds & ends), sunglasses in soft pouch, LV recto verso wallet with keys, mini umbrella, gloves, mini notebook & pen, airpods pro in prada re-edition 2005 pouch, and iphone 11 pro max (not pictured). It holds a little less than a speedy 25 imho.


----------



## Jereni

Biogirl1 said:


> Look who dropped by yesterday! Neuf mini in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344388



Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Jereni

chiclawyer said:


> Here are pics of my Polène Neuf (reg size) in Blush. First two pics were taken indoors near a window (indirect natural light) and the third pic was taken outdoors (direct natural light). As you can see, the color can look quite different depending on the lighting. I would classify Blush as a warm dusty rose. It looks really nice juxtaposed with cool colors, like gray and black. For reference, the pink velvet bedding in the first pic is west elm color “dusty blush” — the bag’s color is a little deeper and much warmer by comparison. Hope these pics help anyone trying to decide on a color!





chiclawyer said:


> Oh, and this is what fits in the regular size neuf if you stuff it to capacity. Three pouches (for makeup, necessities, and odds & ends), sunglasses in soft pouch, LV recto verso wallet with keys, mini umbrella, gloves, mini notebook & pen, airpods pro in prada re-edition 2005 pouch, and iphone 11 pro max (not pictured). It holds a little less than a speedy 25 imho.
> 
> View attachment 5346375



Thanks very much for the breakdown of what fits!!! I am considering the larger Neuf, just can’t decide on color.

It would be lovely if they started moving towards adding new & interesting colors for the Neuf like they do for the Un every so often. I’d friggin love the Neuf in the Ivy green, I would buy that so fast lol. The polar would be interesting also.


----------



## chiclawyer

Jereni said:


> Thanks very much for the breakdown of what fits!!! I am considering the larger Neuf, just can’t decide on color.
> 
> It would be lovely if they started moving towards adding new & interesting colors for the Neuf like they do for the Un every so often. I’d friggin love the Neuf in the Ivy green, I would buy that so fast lol. The polar would be interesting also.



OMG yes, I would love to see the neuf in more non-neutral colors! Polar would be amazing. I’d also die for a saturated emerald green, vibrant red, or icy lavender.  

In terms of the size, I found the regular neuf to be a bit smaller than expected, so the mini must be quite small. I was actually worried the regular was going to be too big/bulky, but it’s a really nice mid-sized bag irl. It holds about as much as my YSL medium Niki, and is sort of similar in size when carried (although very different in shape, of course).


----------



## JenJBS

chiclawyer said:


> Here are pics of my Polène Neuf (reg size) in Blush. First two pics were taken indoors near a window (indirect natural light) and the third pic was taken outdoors (direct natural light). As you can see, the color can look quite different depending on the lighting. I would classify Blush as a warm dusty rose. It looks really nice juxtaposed with cool colors, like gray and black. For reference, the pink velvet bedding in the first pic is west elm color “dusty blush” — the bag’s color is a little deeper and much warmer by comparison. Hope these pics help anyone trying to decide on a color!



Thank you for the comparison pics! So helpful!


----------



## Retroflowers

mooLV said:


> Can someone tell me which one holds more - the neuf or umi?  Thanks!



I've personally owned both before, and the neuf holds more! It can fit a regular sized water bottle, but the umi can't. Hope this helps


----------



## mooLV

Jereni said:


> Thanks very much for the breakdown of what fits!!! I am considering the larger Neuf, just can’t decide on color.
> 
> It would be lovely if they started moving towards adding new & interesting colors for the Neuf like they do for the Un every so often. I’d friggin love the Neuf in the Ivy green, I would buy that so fast lol. The polar would be interesting also.



I broke down and ordered the neuf in the fresh almond   But I agree, a polar would be lovely!!!


----------



## chiclawyer

mooLV said:


> I broke down and ordered the neuf in the fresh almond   But I agree, a polar would be lovely!!!


Oooh please post pics when you receive it! I almost ordered it in the fresh almond so I’m very curious to know how it looks irl!


----------



## shogomomo

platinum_babie said:


> I just purchased a beri (onze) in lilac on Vinted and I am so excited!
> 
> So I actually started out by looking at the Neuf, and couldn't decide on the colour. I love the fresh almond colour but worried that the color looks different on every pic. Then I worried the color is too light for a neuf. The neuf seems so elegant and might be better in a darker colour. And then I read that it might be heavy, which is a huge no no for me. The indecision was so agonizing!
> 
> My husband then suggested he would take me to the actual polene store next week so I can check them out in person but I didn't want to wait....and so I just bought the Beri in lilas to hold me over hahahaha.
> 
> I am now worried that I might go to the store next week and come back with a neuf AND a dix because I now want them both. I don't need so many bags!


Did you receive it?? How do you like it! We need an update!


----------



## Punkey

OMG. Did Polene just reduce their shipping prices??  My cart said it had to update the price. Shipping went from 25 AUD to 15 AUD. This is dangerous


----------



## platinum_babie

shogomomo said:


> Did you receive it?? How do you like it! We need an update!





It just arrived!!

I love it!! The quality is just as everyone says. I don't think I will make it to the store this week as I pretty much predicted given our tight schedule with work so I'm so glad this is gonna tie me over until we can go. I'm definitely more motivated to go now!

I do have to say though the color is closer to dusty rose and very little hint of purple so I am definitely gonna have to see the color in person before I decide on a fresh almond. The pics are taken under natural light.

I am also impressed that it fits my Clemence wallet and my keys on a coach skinny!


----------



## platinum_babie

mooLV said:


> I broke down and ordered the neuf in the fresh almond   But I agree, a polar would be lovely!!!



I can't wait to see it!! i really want to know the color!


----------



## chiclawyer

platinum_babie said:


> View attachment 5347652
> 
> It just arrived!!
> 
> I love it!! The quality is just as everyone says. I don't think I will make it to the store this week as I pretty much predicted given our tight schedule with work so I'm so glad this is gonna tie me over until we can go. I'm definitely more motivated to go now!
> 
> I do have to say though the color is closer to dusty rose and very little hint of purple so I am definitely gonna have to see the color in person before I decide on a fresh almond. The pics are taken under natural light.
> 
> I am also impressed that it fits my Clemence wallet and my keys on a coach skinny!
> 
> View attachment 5347656
> View attachment 5347658


Gorgeous! I love that bag & the color you chose!


----------



## cloudsz

It’s finally here after 6 days of waiting. My first bag in camel which is perfect for summer. Can’t wait to use it this weekend!


----------



## mooLV

cloudsz said:


> It’s finally here after 6 days of waiting. My first bag in camel which is perfect for summer. Can’t wait to use it this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5347811



Congrats!!!  Is this the mini?


----------



## piosavsfan

platinum_babie said:


> View attachment 5347652
> 
> It just arrived!!
> 
> I love it!! The quality is just as everyone says. I don't think I will make it to the store this week as I pretty much predicted given our tight schedule with work so I'm so glad this is gonna tie me over until we can go. I'm definitely more motivated to go now!
> 
> I do have to say though the color is closer to dusty rose and very little hint of purple so I am definitely gonna have to see the color in person before I decide on a fresh almond. The pics are taken under natural light.
> 
> I am also impressed that it fits my Clemence wallet and my keys on a coach skinny!
> 
> View attachment 5347656
> View attachment 5347658


Which color is this? It's beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

platinum_babie said:


> View attachment 5347652
> 
> It just arrived!!
> 
> I love it!! The quality is just as everyone says. I don't think I will make it to the store this week as I pretty much predicted given our tight schedule with work so I'm so glad this is gonna tie me over until we can go. I'm definitely more motivated to go now!
> 
> I do have to say though the color is closer to dusty rose and very little hint of purple so I am definitely gonna have to see the color in person before I decide on a fresh almond. The pics are taken under natural light.
> 
> I am also impressed that it fits my Clemence wallet and my keys on a coach skinny!
> 
> View attachment 5347656
> View attachment 5347658



It's beautiful!     Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

cloudsz said:


> It’s finally here after 6 days of waiting. My first bag in camel which is perfect for summer. Can’t wait to use it this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5347811



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## platinum_babie

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!     Congratulations!


Thank you!!



piosavsfan said:


> Which color is this? It's beautiful!


It's lilac! thank you!


----------



## cloudsz

mooLV said:


> Congrats!!!  Is this the mini?



Yes! Not as small as I thought will be. It fits all the essentials and is cute when wearing it cross body.



JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!



Thanks for sharing my joy.


----------



## Antonia

chiclawyer said:


> Here are pics of my Polène Neuf (reg size) in Blush. First two pics were taken indoors near a window (indirect natural light) and the third pic was taken outdoors (direct natural light). As you can see, the color can look quite different depending on the lighting. I would classify Blush as a warm dusty rose. It looks really nice juxtaposed with cool colors, like gray and black. For reference, the pink velvet bedding in the first pic is west elm color “dusty blush” — the bag’s color is a little deeper and much warmer by comparison. Hope these pics help anyone trying to decide on a color!


Love it, congrats!!!


----------



## Antonia

platinum_babie said:


> View attachment 5347652
> 
> It just arrived!!
> 
> I love it!! The quality is just as everyone says. I don't think I will make it to the store this week as I pretty much predicted given our tight schedule with work so I'm so glad this is gonna tie me over until we can go. I'm definitely more motivated to go now!
> 
> I do have to say though the color is closer to dusty rose and very little hint of purple so I am definitely gonna have to see the color in person before I decide on a fresh almond. The pics are taken under natural light.
> 
> I am also impressed that it fits my Clemence wallet and my keys on a coach skinny!
> 
> View attachment 5347656
> View attachment 5347658


Love this color!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Antonia

cloudsz said:


> It’s finally here after 6 days of waiting. My first bag in camel which is perfect for summer. Can’t wait to use it this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5347811


Congrats on this beauty!!!!


----------



## sodaandhandbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Polene order came this morning. I’ll post some mod shots tomorrow or maybe later. My most favorite and it’s instant love is the number one black trio crock. It’s beautiful  a good size for shoulder or crossbody. Opens and closes well and can fit quite a bit inside. It’s not heavy at all and the strap is comfortable on shoulder or crossbody. The number one mini is really nice, roomy  and love this one too. The chain is a bit heavier than expected and it takes a little bit of work to close the bag up. Over all it’s so pretty, well made, the body of the bag is lightweight and fits quite a bit for a small bag. I really love the strap and overall look of the Umi. The body of the bag is a stiffer leather than expected I was expecting the leather to be like the Le Cabas tote. The strap is nice and stays on the shoulder and is also nice wearing it crossbody. My zipper is not stiff on the Umi but the way the bag folds in the bag just doesn’t zip nice and smooth.This  would be my only con about the bag. For a small bag it also fits quite a bit and If it matters to you the hand or your things will sort of catch the zipper track when putting stuff in and out of bag. The opening isn’t a large opening. Going to take a bit to get use to this bag but I really love the size, color and over all shape of the bag and strap. So this bag is still a keeper for now!
> 
> View attachment 5314362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314366


Amazing!! Did you have to pay duties by chance? I believe if its over $800, you need to pay for duties?


----------



## chummmy

Long time lurker. I received the Polene Huit mini the other day and noticed a dimple in the leather (front and center). I emailed customer service to return/exchange and was told that they were not manufacturing defects. The dimple is still prominent even when filling the bag with necessary things. I am in the US and returning would cost almost a third of the bag. Below are the photos of the dimple and Polene’s response. 

Just wanted to get some opinions! I am not new to luxury handbags so I am disappointed that the bag did not come in pristine condition. Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

chummmy said:


> Long time lurker. I received the Polene Huit mini the other day and noticed a dimple in the leather (front and center). I emailed customer service to return/exchange and was told that they were not manufacturing defects. The dimple is still prominent even when filling the bag with necessary things. I am in the US and returning would cost almost a third of the bag. Below are the photos of the dimple and Polene’s response.
> 
> Just wanted to get some opinions! I am not new to luxury handbags so I am disappointed that the bag did not come in pristine condition. Thanks!


Oh that's too bad.  Honestly, in the second photo it's not really noticeable but what if you try and rub that area with your hand from the inside pushing outward for a few minutes?


----------



## Jereni

Retroflowers said:


> I've personally owned both before, and the neuf holds more! It can fit a regular sized water bottle, but the umi can't. Hope this helps



Wow, this:



cannot fit a regular water bottle, like on its side along the bottom? That’s surprising but good to know!



mooLV said:


> I broke down and ordered the neuf in the fresh almond   But I agree, a polar would be lovely!!!



Nice! Looking forward to seeing pics when you get it!



Punkey said:


> OMG. Did Polene just reduce their shipping prices??  My cart said it had to update the price. Shipping went from 25 AUD to 15 AUD. This is dangerous



WHAT. Haha that WOULD be dangerous!



platinum_babie said:


> View attachment 5347652
> 
> It just arrived!!
> 
> I love it!! The quality is just as everyone says. I don't think I will make it to the store this week as I pretty much predicted given our tight schedule with work so I'm so glad this is gonna tie me over until we can go. I'm definitely more motivated to go now!
> 
> I do have to say though the color is closer to dusty rose and very little hint of purple so I am definitely gonna have to see the color in person before I decide on a fresh almond. The pics are taken under natural light.
> 
> I am also impressed that it fits my Clemence wallet and my keys on a coach skinny!
> 
> View attachment 5347656
> View attachment 5347658



Gorgeous! Congrats! I have this color in the Cyme and agree - to me much more dusty pink than lilac.


----------



## mooLV

Anyone had trouble choosing between the camel and cognac colours?   I love the deep colour of the cognac - which is much darker and richer than the nude and blush bags I currently have.  But, I also think the camel colour is classic to the Polene line...and for good reason!  

How did you choose?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

mooLV said:


> Anyone had trouble choosing between the camel and cognac colours?   I love the deep colour of the cognac - which is much darker and richer than the nude and blush bags I currently have.  But, I also think the camel colour is classic to the Polene line...and for good reason!
> 
> How did you choose?  What are your thoughts?


 This was me…I actually even ended up ordering the wrong colour (I called them before they shipped it and managed to get the colour switched from Cognac to Camel). I think since camel is warmer it can be easily be paired up with various outfits. Both look really good with the edge stitching and smooth leather so I understand your predicament. It seems at the moment Cognac is sold out though ☹️


----------



## mooLV

chiclawyer said:


> Oooh please post pics when you receive it! I almost ordered it in the fresh almond so I’m very curious to know how it looks irl!



What do you think?  She’s the perfect shade for spring


----------



## Antonia

mooLV said:


> What do you think?  She’s the perfect shade for spring


WOW this is gorgeous!!  First one I've seen in this color!  Is it more of a muted color?  How does it look in direct outdoor light?


----------



## mooLV

Antonia said:


> WOW this is gorgeous!!  First one I've seen in this color!  Is it more of a muted color?  How does it look in direct outdoor light?



Tough to get a good shot - she's not muted really but more of a soft turquoise if that makes any sense? More saturated irl than in the photo.


----------



## Antonia

mooLV said:


> Tough to get a good shot - she's not muted really but more of a soft turquoise if that makes any sense? More saturated irl than in the photo.


It's so very pretty!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## bubblybags

mooLV said:


> Anyone had trouble choosing between the camel and cognac colours?   I love the deep colour of the cognac - which is much darker and richer than the nude and blush bags I currently have.  But, I also think the camel colour is classic to the Polene line...and for good reason!
> 
> How did you choose?  What are your thoughts?


My solution is to get one bag in camel, and one bag in cognac. HAHAHA 
Currently thinking of Cyme in Cognac, Neuf in Camel / Black. But the burgundy looks so good too! Now I kinda regret getting the Dix in black instead of burgundy (but I love it still!) Anyone has the Sept or Neuf in Burgundy?? Would love to see photos


----------



## JenJBS

mooLV said:


> What do you think?  She’s the perfect shade for spring



Gorgeous!     Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Jereni

cloudsz said:


> It’s finally here after 6 days of waiting. My first bag in camel which is perfect for summer. Can’t wait to use it this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5347811



So cute! Would love to see mod shots!!!



mooLV said:


> What do you think?  She’s the perfect shade for spring



Omg GORGEOUS!!! I’ve been figuring I would get the Huit in this color but this is so pretty that now I’m torn!


----------



## platinum_babie

mooLV said:


> Tough to get a good shot - she's not muted really but more of a soft turquoise if that makes any sense? More saturated irl than in the photo.



I love love love this colour and I wanted exactly the neuf in this color. I keep changing my mind between the neuf in almond or black. Thank you for sharing! Would love to see mod shots too!


----------



## chiclawyer

mooLV said:


> What do you think?  She’s the perfect shade for spring


SOOOO gorgeous!!!


----------



## narico

dcheung said:


> my first bag purchase of 2022. the beri in chalk. so cute and spacious. website says back in stock april but i got it within a week.
> 
> View attachment 5344256
> View attachment 5344258


The bag is gorgeous.  I love it in Chalk, Black, and Taupe.  What made you get the one with the leather strap as opposed to the one with the chain? Am deciding myself and would help to know your considerations.


----------



## narico

Style00 said:


> Have you tried DMing them on instagram? When I did that, they responded within the same day.


 Thanks that was very helpful. I tried emailing for several days no reply. I DMed on IG and voila! they replied immediately.


----------



## veganisjustpleather

narico said:


> The bag is gorgeous.  I love it in Chalk, Black, and Taupe.  What made you get the one with the leather strap as opposed to the one with the chain? Am deciding myself and would help to know your considerations.



I'm also considering beri in taupe or chalk! Most likely taupe since chalk is a bit harsh given most my wardrobe is more earth or mid-toned. I think for a more lighter and neutral wardrobe, it is a very classy option. Also since I'm only 5'2, getting a non-adjustable chain isn't practical. So I'm thinking of getting the strap and buying an chain separately to switch it up sometimes.


----------



## Missnicita

Hi guys a quick question, does a kindle paperwhite fit in the beri and umi? Tia


----------



## poleneceline

Missnicita said:


> Hi guys a quick question, does a kindle paperwhite fit in the beri and umi? Tia



I don't have a kindle on me at the moment, but I feel like the same of the beri will make it kind of cramped. Umi is also flatter than you might think. Basically the kindle could fit in both, but are you comfortable with putting it in slanted? I would recommend a Sept, or an Un to carry a kindle around? Even the Neuf full sized might work because the bottom is so large. 

Obviously this isn't an answer to your question, but I'm also a big kindle ebook reader. On the go I stick to my phone because it's much more portable.


----------



## poleneceline

veganisjustpleather said:


> I'm also considering beri in taupe or chalk! Most likely taupe since chalk is a bit harsh given most my wardrobe is more earth or mid-toned. I think for a more lighter and neutral wardrobe, it is a very classy option. Also since I'm only 5'2, getting a non-adjustable chain isn't practical. So I'm thinking of getting the strap and buying an chain separately to switch it up sometimes.



I love the Beri with the chain, looks wise it is the perfect evening bag. Trust your own judgement and your needs, but I'm 5'1" and it works fine for me. I don't carry my purses on the shoulder though, I stick to crossbody or on the crook of my elbow. If you do have to adjust the chain, a simple hair tie or twist tie would work too.


----------



## poleneceline

Does anyone own the Polene Un variations and is relatively short? I'm talking 5 feet. I want to see size and proportions between the regular Un, the Mini and the Nano.


----------



## poleneceline

mooLV said:


> Can someone tell me which one holds more - the neuf or umi?  Thanks!



Haven't really tested both thoroughly yet, but I would guess the full size Neuf. It mostly comes down to the design, because the top is just a magnet clasp. The umi opening is concave and it's flatter than you might expect. The Umi also has folds/hems that go inside the purse. In comparison, the Neuf has a massive bottom. 

I have full size Neuf and full size Umi.


----------



## poleneceline

platinum_babie said:


> I just purchased a beri (onze) in lilac on Vinted and I am so excited!
> 
> So I actually started out by looking at the Neuf, and couldn't decide on the colour. I love the fresh almond colour but worried that the color looks different on every pic. Then I worried the color is too light for a neuf. The neuf seems so elegant and might be better in a darker colour. And then I read that it might be heavy, which is a huge no no for me. The indecision was so agonizing!
> 
> My husband then suggested he would take me to the actual polene store next week so I can check them out in person but I didn't want to wait....and so I just bought the Beri in lilas to hold me over hahahaha.
> 
> I am now worried that I might go to the store next week and come back with a neuf AND a dix because I now want them both. I don't need so many bags!



I'm not here to make your life harder, but...I'm here to make your life harder. xD

I love my Neuf! I was using it so much and it holds so much more than I expected but it's still not that heavy at all. It definitely had to hold a lot for me when I was traveling, but it was still just a very comfortable carry. Even if the crossbody strap gets heavy because it's more narrow, the top handle is super soft and wide so it's very comfy. 

I preordered a dix so I'm waiting for that too!


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Thanks for sharing this feedback on the Huit. Are you open to sharing your height? I worry that the regular Huit would look too big on me, but then again I’m tall so it might actually be good to get the larger scale bag…



I'm 5'1" and I got the regular Huit in black. I think it looks fine on me crossbody and on my arm, but it probably depends on your own personal taste. However, it also depends on the purse silhouette itself. The regular Huit is longer and more narrow in shape.


----------



## poleneceline

maryyy said:


> Hi!
> I believe I have a slight addiction to Polene, cannot stop myself from browsing and picking the next bag. I currently have Dix in chalk and Umi in black. Thinking about Un nano in trio caramel next, however I should probably stop  Wondering which bag is on your shopping list?



Wow, same. I've ordered so many now but I still keep looking for new designs. What else are you considering?


----------



## poleneceline

bearygood22 said:


> I can answer 3. I use the nano most. I am on the petite side and like to wear my bags crossbody. I find the numero 1 too big on my frame as a crossbody, and even though it can fit a lot, i dont carry much and find the bag too heavy. It’s cute to carry as a top handle, but again, I find it too heavy for me. the bag on its own weighs around 1kg. So I use the nano, but I leave the press Studs undone, and I find it works a lot better. The nano is very lightweight but fits all my things, and it even fits a kindle! Because of that I have 3 nanos, and I love them. However, the textured leather in Nano and grained leather for regular 1 are not the same, that is something you have to pay attention to.



Thanks for talking about this! I'm short so I was worried about the size and silhouettes of the Un. Which Un purses do you have? Can you share some mod shots or descriptions on how it falls on you proportion wise?


----------



## worty

Purchased in Paris!


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> I'm 5'1" and I got the regular Huit in black. I think it looks fine on me crossbody and on my arm, but it probably depends on your own personal taste. However, it also depends on the purse silhouette itself. The regular Huit is longer and more narrow in shape.



Thanks for the info!!! Are you open to sharing a mod shot?


----------



## JenJBS

worty said:


> Purchased in Paris!
> View attachment 5355233



Gorgeous!     Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!   I would so love to go to the Paris store!


----------



## bearygood22

I’d like to ask you ladies how you pack your bags for travel. Im taking a plane soon. I’m wondering if I can put My bags in suitcases and check them in. if I want to bring along a structured bag like the huit mini, I would pack it in its box, but it takes up so much space in a suitcase. Unstructured bags in theory can be stuffed with clothing to keep their shapes. It’s probably safer to hand carry it, but I’m traveling With young kids, so it’s not like I have a lot of spare space. I usually end up bringing NO nice bags when travelling. which is a pity because I’d like to bring my Polene bags around, but … What do you ladies do? Will appreciate any sharing of thoughts and advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## poleneceline

worty said:


> Purchased in Paris!
> View attachment 5355233



How do you like it so far? Is it practical to use?


----------



## poleneceline

bearygood22 said:


> I’d like to ask you ladies how you pack your bags for travel. Im taking a plane soon. I’m wondering if I can put My bags in suitcases and check them in. if I want to bring along a structured bag like the huit mini, I would pack it in its box, but it takes up so much space in a suitcase. Unstructured bags in theory can be stuffed with clothing to keep their shapes. It’s probably safer to hand carry it, but I’m traveling With young kids, so it’s not like I have a lot of spare space. I usually end up bringing NO nice bags when travelling. which is a pity because I’d like to bring my Polene bags around, but … What do you ladies do? Will appreciate any sharing of thoughts and advice. Thanks in advance.



I just carried the one purse with me, and Polene have great crossbody straps if you need to keep your hands free. If you stuff it with tissue paper, put it in the dust bag, and you just put clothes around it and on top, it should be fine? I feel like structured bags hold its shape really well, and Polene is meant to be durable. Or if you have a kid in a stroller, put the purse in their lap or in the stroller too. Human babies and purse baby in the stroller! If I were you, I definitely would just bring the one purse and use it the whole time.


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the info!!! Are you open to sharing a mod shot?


----------



## lostinwonderland

Picked up the umi bag in cognac. Such a beautiful color and really spacious.


----------



## JenJBS

lostinwonderland said:


> Picked up the umi bag in cognac. Such a beautiful color and really spacious.



Beautiful!


----------



## worty

poleneinblack said:


> How do you like it so far? Is it practical to use?


Hmm I love the look. Haven't been out with it yet. I had planned on getting the black but they were completely sold out on the day I went


----------



## lasergunns

Hi everyone! I've been lurking this forum and joined to ask a question  I am looking at buying my first Polene and this will be the most I've ever spent on a purse. I cannot decide between the Umi or the Dix. I want a purse in the camel color. They both seem like something I can carry everyday and maybe dress up a little if I wear a dress (not really for date nights). 

Which one should I choose? They are both so beautiful but I can only buy one at this moment. Thanks!


----------



## Punkey

lasergunns said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking this forum and joined to ask a question  I am looking at buying my first Polene and this will be the most I've ever spent on a purse. I cannot decide between the Umi or the Dix. I want a purse in the camel color. They both seem like something I can carry everyday and maybe dress up a little if I wear a dress (not really for date nights).
> 
> Which one should I choose? They are both so beautiful but I can only buy one at this moment. Thanks!


I vote for the dix. Its just such a special shape. The umi gives me grandma vibes


----------



## lasergunns

Punkey said:


> I vote for the dix. Its just such a special shape. The umi gives me grandma vibes


 
Lol I can see that! Thanks for your input!


----------



## JenJBS

lasergunns said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking this forum and joined to ask a question  I am looking at buying my first Polene and this will be the most I've ever spent on a purse. I cannot decide between the Umi or the Dix. I want a purse in the camel color. They both seem like something I can carry everyday and maybe dress up a little if I wear a dress (not really for date nights).
> 
> Which one should I choose? They are both so beautiful but I can only buy one at this moment. Thanks!




I have two of the Numero Dix. It's a fantastic style!


----------



## maryyy

poleneinblack said:


> Wow, same. I've ordered so many now but I still keep looking for new designs. What else are you considering?


I actualy got the Un nano in trio camel two weeks ago. I am not sure it fits my style, still working on this, but it is so beautiful I can just sit and look at it.


----------



## maryyy

lasergunns said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking this forum and joined to ask a question  I am looking at buying my first Polene and this will be the most I've ever spent on a purse. I cannot decide between the Umi or the Dix. I want a purse in the camel color. They both seem like something I can carry everyday and maybe dress up a little if I wear a dress (not really for date nights).
> 
> Which one should I choose? They are both so beautiful but I can only buy one at this moment. Thanks!


I own both. IMO Umi looks better in camel and also holds more than dix.


----------



## cityandsea27

Edited! Don’t want to spread any confusion with this.


----------



## crlmns

cityandsea27 said:


> I was looking at Polene's tagged photos on Instagram and noticed these posts shared today. Looks like a new collection might be coming soon?



Hi! In the first post, the brand seems to be poeme. And the Second one, the bag is from polène, but it's a discontinued model.


----------



## cityandsea27

crlmns said:


> Hi! In the first post, the brand seems to be poeme. And the Second one, the bag is from polène, but it's a discontinued model.


Oh darn, I was excited about the thought of a basket bag. And awkward about the Poeme mixup!


----------



## crlmns

cityandsea27 said:


> Oh darn, I was excited about the thought of a basket bag. And awkward about the Poeme mixup!


The bag is call L'osier, and sometimes you can find it to buy pre loved.


----------



## cityandsea27

crlmns said:


> The bag is call L'osier, and sometimes you can find it to buy pre loved.


Thank you! I’ll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## poleneceline

I'm thinking of getting the Polene Nano in Burgundy, but I don't know what color I want for a Polene Mini with the gold chain. I tend to wear a lot of black, but I also wear other dark colors or jewel tones.


----------



## platinum_babie

Missnicita said:


> Hi guys a quick question, does a kindle paperwhite fit in the beri and umi? Tia



Yup. Size comparison without case. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Back in the case and inside bag.


----------



## platinum_babie

poleneinblack said:


> I'm not here to make your life harder, but...I'm here to make your life harder. xD
> 
> I love my Neuf! I was using it so much and it holds so much more than I expected but it's still not that heavy at all. It definitely had to hold a lot for me when I was traveling, but it was still just a very comfortable carry. Even if the crossbody strap gets heavy because it's more narrow, the top handle is super soft and wide so it's very comfy.
> 
> I preordered a dix so I'm waiting for that too!



I almost bought the neuf in camel yesterday, but stopped short because I've been wearing my Beri everyday and can't see myself wanting to switch just yet. I figure I should wait a bit and hope they will have colours I will absolutely love before I really take another plunge. 

Honestly the Beri really fits a lot more than it looks!


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> View attachment 5355624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355625



Thank you so much for sharing these! Helps a lot!


----------



## poleneceline

platinum_babie said:


> I almost bought the neuf in camel yesterday, but stopped short because I've been wearing my Beri everyday and can't see myself wanting to switch just yet. I figure I should wait a bit and hope they will have colours I will absolutely love before I really take another plunge.
> 
> Honestly the Beri really fits a lot more than it looks!



I'm glad you love the Beri! I love the design but I find I don't enjoy using it? I'm heartbroken honestly. The clasp kept slipping apart for me, and it doesn't hold as much as I would like. I definitely prefer the Huit and Neuf more. Every person has their own preferences for purses and their own ways of using purses, so it's definitely a subjective thing.


----------



## poleneceline

After using these bags more I've realized a couple of things I don't like about a few of the bags. I still think the purses are beautiful and so well made. For any of you who are considering these bags yourself, here are some things you might want to consider.

The Beri makes a great evening bag, but I wouldn't recommend it if you're going to be walking around a lot or navigating through lots of people. The bag itself isn't very spacious and the clasp that holds the top handle together kept slipping open. A magnetic clasp would probably work better. The Umi is very structured and when I unzip the purse to get things in and out, the zipper is constantly scratching my hands. That's fine for some people, but I find I prefer purses with more space and designs that make it easier to retrieve things. I assume the Dix would be like this too. The Sept is also very beautiful but if you overstuff it, you can't close it. This is not a problem with my favorite Polene bags so far, the Neuf and the Huit. Those two seem like magic bags with out much you can put inside them, and they are very easy for me to use. Beauty and Function!

I would love to hear other people's experiences with using these handbags, and any tips or tricks they can share. What are your favorite Polene bags?

Edit: I'm watching Carol Chan's youtube video titled "Bags I loved enough to buy...but returned" and I think that sums up my experience well.


----------



## CPSE

poleneinblack said:


> After using these bags more I've realized a couple of things I don't like about a few of the bags. I still think the purses are beautiful and so well made. For any of you who are considering these bags yourself, here are some things you might want to consider.
> 
> The Beri makes a great evening bag, but I wouldn't recommend it if you're going to be walking around a lot or navigating through lots of people. The bag itself isn't very spacious and the clasp that holds the top handle together kept slipping open. A magnetic clasp would probably work better. The Umi is very structured and when I unzip the purse to get things in and out, the zipper is constantly scratching my hands. That's fine for some people, but I find I prefer purses with more space and designs that make it easier to retrieve things. I assume the Dix would be like this too. The Sept is also very beautiful but if you overstuff it, you can't close it. This is not a problem with my favorite Polene bags so far, the Neuf and the Huit. Those two seem like magic bags with out much you can put inside them, and they are very easy for me to use. Beauty and Function!
> 
> I would love to hear other people's experiences with using these handbags, and any tips or tricks they can share. What are your favorite Polene bags?
> 
> Edit: I'm watching Carol Chan's youtube video titled "Bags I loved enough to buy...but returned" and I think that sums up my experience well.


Thank you for sharing this! I’ve only recently started drooling over their  bags and have been considering purchasing my first Polene. I’ve been looking at the Neuf, Huit and the Beri. It’s nice to know what works and what doesn’t for different people.


----------



## platinum_babie

poleneinblack said:


> I'm glad you love the Beri! I love the design but I find I don't enjoy using it? I'm heartbroken honestly. The clasp kept slipping apart for me, and it doesn't hold as much as I would like. I definitely prefer the Huit and Neuf more. Every person has their own preferences for purses and their own ways of using purses, so it's definitely a subjective thing.



I don't have a problem with the clasp at all and I don't carry much. I wear it to go pick and drop off my kids and all I need is wallet, cell, keys, and a mask. It still has plenty of room for small things like if I wanted to stick a small hand sanitizer or lipstick, etc. And probably even a pouch if I carry a smaller wallet and not my Clemence. But if I were to go out with the kids then yeah, I'd need a bigger bag for sure. Even when I go to the office I carry a backpack for my laptop. I think it helps that my Beri is not chained so it feels more casual.


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> After using these bags more I've realized a couple of things I don't like about a few of the bags. I still think the purses are beautiful and so well made. For any of you who are considering these bags yourself, here are some things you might want to consider.
> 
> The Beri makes a great evening bag, but I wouldn't recommend it if you're going to be walking around a lot or navigating through lots of people. The bag itself isn't very spacious and the clasp that holds the top handle together kept slipping open. A magnetic clasp would probably work better. The Umi is very structured and when I unzip the purse to get things in and out, the zipper is constantly scratching my hands. That's fine for some people, but I find I prefer purses with more space and designs that make it easier to retrieve things. I assume the Dix would be like this too. The Sept is also very beautiful but if you overstuff it, you can't close it. This is not a problem with my favorite Polene bags so far, the Neuf and the Huit. Those two seem like magic bags with out much you can put inside them, and they are very easy for me to use. Beauty and Function!
> 
> I would love to hear other people's experiences with using these handbags, and any tips or tricks they can share. What are your favorite Polene bags?
> 
> Edit: I'm watching Carol Chan's youtube video titled "Bags I loved enough to buy...but returned" and I think that sums up my experience well.



Good observations!!! I have had those exact same suspicions about the Beri, the Umi, and the Dix and so haven’t pursued them. The Umi and Dix are not my favorite style anyway, and generally I’ve not had good luck with zippered bags so the early reviews of them being scratchy was enough of a deal breaker for me.

In terms of my own experiences:

I love the style of the Un Mini but fundamentally don’t love the chain strap, so I sold it.
Overall find the Un easy to get in and out of. Sold my Un Nano because I wasn’t enjoying the color enough (orange) but I am stalking their website and will rebuy depending on whether they do more colors in smooth leather.
The Cyme is a great bag - easy to get in and out of, holds a lot. Still loving it.
The Neuf mini has a smaller opening which I think would bother some. It works for me but I do think those considering it should think about whether that kind of thing has annoyed them in the past.
The Huit mini I’m still trying to get my hands on. The green just went out of stock and I’m extremely irritated about it. I had wanted the nude, then it went out of stock and is gone for good I think. Went to buy the green mini the other day and it said pre-order for April 1 so I decided to wait and now it says out of stock. I would like to punch my fist thru a wall.


----------



## poleneceline

mooLV said:


> What do you think?  She’s the perfect shade for spring



Love it! Do you find it easy to match the colors to your wardrobe? I want to splurge on a fun color but I'm not sure how well this color will go with what I normally wear.


----------



## poleneceline

Waiting on Polene to get back to me about returning some of the bags I tried out and I'm not in love with anymore. No regrets ordering, since I wouldn't have been able to try them any other way. I'm also looking into getting other colors for the Huit and Neuf, so I'll post updates when I can. I still recommend all the designs and this brand to people, because all the ones I've gotten are very well-made bags. It just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## stylistamie

Wanted to share my latest purchase the Micro numero un in sage! Its so cute! Glad my samsung zflip fits inside.


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> Waiting on Polene to get back to me about returning some of the bags I tried out and I'm not in love with anymore. No regrets ordering, since I wouldn't have been able to try them any other way. I'm also looking into getting other colors for the Huit and Neuf, so I'll post updates when I can. I still recommend all the designs and this brand to people, because all the ones I've gotten are very well-made bags. It just comes down to personal preference.



I got a fast response this morning regarding cancelling my preorder for the Dix. I've already gotten the refund back for that. Regarding the items I received already and want to return: 

"Dear Madam,

We have well received your return request and thank you for this. This request is about to be approved and all the necessary instructions to proceed to the return will be automatically communicated to you by email.

However, we are sincerely sorry to inform you that due to the transport strikes currently taking place in Spain, it is impossible to make a return for the moment and until further instruction. 

As soon as this situation is resolved, we will approve your return request and send you all the needed documents for the return.

We thank you for your patience and remain of course at your entire disposal for any further information.
Have a lovely day,
Polène"

I had no idea about any strikes. Hope it all works out.


----------



## mooLV

lasergunns said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking this forum and joined to ask a question  I am looking at buying my first Polene and this will be the most I've ever spent on a purse. I cannot decide between the Umi or the Dix. I want a purse in the camel color. They both seem like something I can carry everyday and maybe dress up a little if I wear a dress (not really for date nights).
> 
> Which one should I choose? They are both so beautiful but I can only buy one at this moment. Thanks!



I just got the umi in camel!  It is the perfect size for everyday!


----------



## mooLV

poleneinblack said:


> Love it! Do you find it easy to match the colors to your wardrobe? I want to splurge on a fun color but I'm not sure how well this color will go with what I normally wear.



Yes, I wear light colors in the spring/summer - creams, pinks, khaki, white, black, light denim.  It's great!  Been working from home so haven't had a chance to really take her out yet.


----------



## nicoleebury

Hi all! I've been contemplating buying the Numero Dix for a while now, but am worried it's a bit too small/awkward for an everyday carry.. How much does it fit? I've found a few videos on YT but it's so hard to tell.. Also toying with the idea of the Numero Huit Mini but it seems like it might hold a bit more..


----------



## maryyy

For those who has Numero Un full size. Is it comfortable to wear it crossbody?


----------



## the blvo D

I have a dix, and although I really like how it looks — both the shape and the color (mine is camel), I don’t think it is practical for everyday use for those who carries a little more than the essentials. I can fit my phone, small wallet, hand sanitizer, phone charger, and thats pretty much it. Something about the shape make it hold a lot less than it looks. I also have a mini neuf which at the first glance seems smaller than the dix, but ends up holding more.



nicoleebury said:


> Hi all! I've been contemplating buying the Numero Dix for a while now, but am worried it's a bit too small/awkward for an everyday carry.. How much does it fit? I've found a few videos on YT but it's so hard to tell.. Also toying with the idea of the Numero Huit Mini but it seems like it might hold a bit more..


----------



## nicoleebury

the blvo D said:


> I have a dix, and although I really like how it looks — both the shape and the color (mine is camel), I don’t think it is practical for everyday use for those who carries a little more than the essentials. I can fit my phone, small wallet, hand sanitizer, phone charger, and thats pretty much it. Something about the shape make it hold a lot less than it looks. I also have a mini neuf which at the first glance seems smaller than the dix, but ends up holding more.


Eek, this is what I was afraid of! To be fair I don’t carry much - phone, LV cardholder, keys, sunglasses, mini toiletry pouch, lip balm and mints! But I don’t want to be playing Tetris every time I need something from my bag. And the Hobo just isn’t as sleek in my opinion..


----------



## poleneceline

mooLV said:


> Yes, I wear light colors in the spring/summer - creams, pinks, khaki, white, black, light denim.  It's great!  Been working from home so haven't had a chance to really take her out yet.



I think the lighter colors are just going to wash me out...I also wear almost entirely black or darker colors.


----------



## poleneceline

The Neuf and Huit in "Camel" just arrived for me and I am disappointed. I feel like the color just clashes with my wardrobe and skin tone, and I don't feel special at all wearing it. In comparison, the black ones make me feel so cool and elevated. But that's only one concern.

My second concern is the Neuf I got. I don't feel like this is camel? It doesn't seem to match the color on the website, and in fact, I feel like it's closer to cognac? It could just be me, what do you guys think?


----------



## poleneceline

nicoleebury said:


> Eek, this is what I was afraid of! To be fair I don’t carry much - phone, LV cardholder, keys, sunglasses, mini toiletry pouch, lip balm and mints! But I don’t want to be playing Tetris every time I need something from my bag. And the Hobo just isn’t as sleek in my opinion..



Between the size concerns and the zipper, this is why I canceled my preorder. Unfortunately you can love a design but not love using it...


----------



## nicoleebury

poleneinblack said:


> Between the size concerns and the zipper, this is why I canceled my preorder. Unfortunately you can love a design but not love using it...


What’s the issue with the zipper?


----------



## poleneceline

nicoleebury said:


> What’s the issue with the zipper?



I have not tried the Dix yet, so please take my words with many many grains of salt. However, I did try the Umi and the zipper is quite stiff on such a structured bag, so I found it would scratch my hand every time I put my hand in. Everyone has certain things they like or don't like about purses, so I guess that's mine? This is why I stick to my Polene Neuf and Huit, and I'm planning on returning my Umi. However, I'm sure other people are fine with the zippers and don't like my favorites for various reasons. It's up to you to figure out what you like to use and what is practical for you.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Sharing my Spring Summer bag after contemplating for 2 months. Also eyeing these Zara sandals to match it.


----------



## Punkey

poleneinblack said:


> The Neuf and Huit in "Camel" just arrived for me and I am disappointed. I feel like the color just clashes with my wardrobe and skin tone, and I don't feel special at all wearing it. In comparison, the black ones make me feel so cool and elevated. But that's only one concern.
> 
> My second concern is the Neuf I got. I don't feel like this is camel? It doesn't seem to match the color on the website, and in fact, I feel like it's closer to cognac? It could just be me, what do you guys think?


Oh the neuf really does look like cognac here. Maybe they've accidentally sent you the wrong color. 

I agree with you that the camel color is not for everyone. It seems to be the most popular color but I don't see myself wearing it as someone who is a winter type and who has a very cool undertone. I also tend to go for my black bags rather than any other color. 

I got the huit mini in burgundy and love how great it looks with black, white and denim. In the polene world the burgundy huit seems to be rather unpopular which I think is due to the washed out photos on their website.


----------



## poleneceline

Punkey said:


> Oh the neuf really does look like cognac here. Maybe they've accidentally sent you the wrong color.
> 
> I agree with you that the camel color is not for everyone. It seems to be the most popular color but I don't see myself wearing it as someone who is a winter type and who has a very cool undertone. I also tend to go for my black bags rather than any other color.
> 
> I got the huit mini in burgundy and love how great it looks with black, white and denim. In the polene world the burgundy huit seems to be rather unpopular which I think is due to the washed out photos on their website.



Can I see your pictures of a burgundy Huit? I did consider burgundy because I wear a lot of black and jewel tones, but I'm not a big red person.

Also, do you have any of the white/gray polene bags? I have one in chalk coming and one in taupe coming, both from secondhand sellers. I'm just trying all of the polene colors.


----------



## Punkey

poleneinblack said:


> Can I see your pictures of a burgundy Huit? I did consider burgundy because I wear a lot of black and jewel tones, but I'm not a big red person.
> 
> Also, do you have any of the white/gray polene bags? I have one in chalk coming and one in taupe coming, both from secondhand sellers. I'm just trying all of the polene colors.


It is not a true burgundy color.. It is more of an eggplant. Kind of a deep purple with a hint of red wine. I tried to take a few pictures but they do not represent the true color. 
Maybe it is the camera or the lighting on my phone but the bag is really dark and does not have such a strong red undertone. You can see the real life color in this video here:


----------



## bubblybags

Have been using my Black Dix on repeat and I LOVE IT. I bought the Dix together with the Un Nano and started using the Nano first. It was a great size and convenient causal bag and I started thinking maybe I did not have much use for the Dix. But then one day I took her out and it’s fast becoming my go to everyday bag  I love how the straps dangle at the sides and how I can convert it easier from a baguette bag to a crossbody to suit diff styles / occasions. Yes, I can’t fit much inside due to the shape but it still works for me. The zip is not very easy to close, but I don’t find it scratchy when I reach in for my stuff. I tend to leave the zip open anyway because the bag closes up quite narrowly and no one is able to get in there without me knowing. SO HAPPY WITH IT!


----------



## crlmns

Punkey said:


> It is not a true burgundy color.. It is more of an eggplant. Kind of a deep purple with a hint of red wine. I tried to take a few pictures but they do not represent the true color.
> Maybe it is the camera or the lighting on my phone but the bag is really dark and does not have such a strong red undertone. You can see the real life color in this video here:



I love the polène shade of burgundy  I wish the un mini backpack come in this color!


----------



## gabz

Think of nunéro un nano in blue


----------



## JenJBS

bubblybags said:


> Have been using my Black Dix on repeat and I LOVE IT. I bought the Dix together with the Un Nano and started using the Nano first. It was a great size and convenient causal bag and I started thinking maybe I did not have much use for the Dix. But then one day I took her out and it’s fast becoming my go to everyday bag  I love how the straps dangle at the sides and how I can convert it easier from a baguette bag to a crossbody to suit diff styles / occasions. Yes, I can’t fit much inside due to the shape but it still works for me. The zip is not very easy to close, but I don’t find it scratchy when I reach in for my stuff. I tend to leave the zip open anyway because the bag closes up quite narrowly and no one is able to get in there without me knowing. SO HAPPY WITH IT!



I also love my black Dix! Like you, I usually don't bother zipping it up, as there is no need.


----------



## platinum_babie

poleneinblack said:


> The Neuf and Huit in "Camel" just arrived for me and I am disappointed. I feel like the color just clashes with my wardrobe and skin tone, and I don't feel special at all wearing it. In comparison, the black ones make me feel so cool and elevated. But that's only one concern.
> 
> My second concern is the Neuf I got. I don't feel like this is camel? It doesn't seem to match the color on the website, and in fact, I feel like it's closer to cognac? It could just be me, what do you guys think?


That does look like cognac!


----------



## penguinlx

Hi all, long time lurker here and made my first Polene purchase! A numero neuf mini in chalk! I love the feel and the weight of the bag and it looks amazing!

Unfortunately though I might have a defect on the bag and hoping to check with other owners.
The center join of the top handle is pretty jagged and the stitching loose. I haven't been able to zoom in closely to look at other's neuf's top handles.

Do you guys think this is an issue I should bring up with the Polene team?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Julija

penguinlx said:


> Hi all, long time lurker here and made my first Polene purchase! A numero neuf mini in chalk! I love the feel and the weight of the bag and it looks amazing!
> 
> Unfortunately though I might have a defect on the bag and hoping to check with other owners.
> The center join of the top handle is pretty jagged and the stitching loose. I haven't been able to zoom in closely to look at other's neuf's top handles.
> 
> Do you guys think this is an issue I should bring up with the Polene team?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


In Polene thread and on the forum in general I often think people complain about very superficial defects but in your case I believe it is a legit complain and the handle should not look like that on a new bag. I would insist for it to be exchanged


----------



## penguinlx

Julija said:


> In Polene thread and on the forum in general I often think people complain about very superficial defects but in your case I believe it is a legit complain and the handle should not look like that on a new bag. I would insist for it to be exchanged


Thank you! I was in disbelief when I got it and started doubting myself. I have reached out to them and will update with hopefully a good resolution.


----------



## Punkey

penguinlx said:


> Hi all, long time lurker here and made my first Polene purchase! A numero neuf mini in chalk! I love the feel and the weight of the bag and it looks amazing!
> 
> Unfortunately though I might have a defect on the bag and hoping to check with other owners.
> The center join of the top handle is pretty jagged and the stitching loose. I haven't been able to zoom in closely to look at other's neuf's top handles.
> 
> Do you guys think this is an issue I should bring up with the Polene team?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!



It does look like a tear.
Maybe message them about this and see how they respond? Maybe they offer a small refund? If this would be something you would be willing to accept?

The neuf mini in chalk is a beauty!
How is the real life color?


----------



## penguinlx

Punkey said:


> It does look like a tear.
> Maybe message them about this and see how they respond? Maybe they offer a small refund? If this would be something you would be willing to accept?
> 
> The neuf mini in chalk is a beauty!
> How is the real life color?



The chalk is so beautiful!! I think it looks exactly like my pictures... and it looks exactly like Polene's photos. What I was most curious about was how the color looked against my skin tone and my clothes. It is not printer paper white, it is a little softer grey. If it helps at all the wall behind the bag in my picture is "eggshell".

I was no where near the Polene store and so I had to take a leap of faith. If you have time, scroll through Polene's instagram for tagged photos. I spent a day and half looking up each color and seeing if I was okay with how it looked in a variety of different photos (I'm sure everyone chose different filters and light settings).

I don't think it is a simple tear. I have a hobby of sewing clothes at home and if bag construction is similar to clothing, I think someone had an accident trimming the leather and it was cut too short (and jagged). Then they tried their best to fold and tuck it in before sewing down the rest of the strap. The person would need to recut the leather and make a new strap to fix it. I am surprised this passed quality assurance.

I would not accept a small refund. I don't think I can even resell this bag at any price on a second hand market with that flaw. I hope they will refund me shipping for return and exchange for a new one.


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> Good observations!!! I have had those exact same suspicions about the Beri, the Umi, and the Dix and so haven’t pursued them. The Umi and Dix are not my favorite style anyway, and generally I’ve not had good luck with zippered bags so the early reviews of them being scratchy was enough of a deal breaker for me.
> 
> In terms of my own experiences:
> 
> I love the style of the Un Mini but fundamentally don’t love the chain strap, so I sold it.
> Overall find the Un easy to get in and out of. Sold my Un Nano because I wasn’t enjoying the color enough (orange) but I am stalking their website and will rebuy depending on whether they do more colors in smooth leather.
> The Cyme is a great bag - easy to get in and out of, holds a lot. Still loving it.
> The Neuf mini has a smaller opening which I think would bother some. It works for me but I do think those considering it should think about whether that kind of thing has annoyed them in the past.
> The Huit mini I’m still trying to get my hands on. The green just went out of stock and I’m extremely irritated about it. I had wanted the nude, then it went out of stock and is gone for good I think. Went to buy the green mini the other day and it said pre-order for April 1 so I decided to wait and now it says out of stock. I would like to punch my fist thru a wall.


The huit mini in green is in stock. Hurry!!


----------



## mayavas

I have the Dix in cognac and I adore it as a (pared down) everyday bag. I don’t find it hard to get into or zip up at all. It has a less severe curve than the umi. I did have to edit to my essentials but I find that liberating.
I just received my latest Polene (un black croc). I think I’m addicted?


----------



## nicoleebury

mayavas said:


> I have the Dix in cognac and I adore it as a (pared down) everyday bag. I don’t find it hard to get into or zip up at all. It has a less severe curve than the umi. I did have to edit to my essentials but I find that liberating.
> I just received my latest Polene (un black croc). I think I’m addicted?


Ohhhh how do you find Dix vs Umi? I’m tossing up between these two (plus Huit Mini) but I don’t want to struggle just to get things in and out.. And then thought the Umi might not look as good crossbody.. And then a dark little voice in my head says why not get all three haha


----------



## mayavas

nicoleebury said:


> Ohhhh how do you find Dix vs Umi? I’m tossing up between these two (plus Huit Mini) but I don’t want to struggle just to get things in and out.. And then thought the Umi might not look as good crossbody.. And then a dark little voice in my head says why not get all three haha


I don’t own the Umi, but if you look at them both online, you can see the Umi has a more severe curve (like an oval?) while the Dix is a shallow arc. So I would imagine your hand would hit the sides of the Umi zipper and it might be trickier to close, like some have reported. That doesn’t really happen in the Dix. I’ve found it quite easy to get into. I love the Dix—it has equestrian detailing that I’m a sucker for. And the versatility of the strap length is fantastic. I wear it as a crossbody  and it falls perfectly against the body.


----------



## mayavas

nicoleebury said:


> Ohhhh how do you find Dix vs Umi? I’m tossing up between these two (plus Huit Mini) but I don’t want to struggle just to get things in and out.. And then thought the Umi might not look as good crossbody.. And then a dark little voice in my head says why not get all three haha


Also, Yes to all three!

I was about to make my first big ticket bag purchase (Celine or Hermes) and couldn’t pull the trigger. It was just too much money and I’m rather practical. Polene has been an incredible find andI’ve been so happy with the quality and value. So I might just get a couple more…


----------



## poleneceline

penguinlx said:


> Hi all, long time lurker here and made my first Polene purchase! A numero neuf mini in chalk! I love the feel and the weight of the bag and it looks amazing!
> 
> Unfortunately though I might have a defect on the bag and hoping to check with other owners.
> The center join of the top handle is pretty jagged and the stitching loose. I haven't been able to zoom in closely to look at other's neuf's top handles.
> 
> Do you guys think this is an issue I should bring up with the Polene team?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!



Congrats! I just got a Neuf in chalk, from depop! I'm not sure about the handle either, but the two Neufs I have don't look like that. Maybe send the pictures to Polene and ask them about it? They seem pretty good at responding to emails so far, although it may take a few days.


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> I got a fast response this morning regarding cancelling my preorder for the Dix. I've already gotten the refund back for that. Regarding the items I received already and want to return:
> 
> "Dear Madam,
> 
> We have well received your return request and thank you for this. This request is about to be approved and all the necessary instructions to proceed to the return will be automatically communicated to you by email.
> 
> However, we are sincerely sorry to inform you that due to the transport strikes currently taking place in Spain, it is impossible to make a return for the moment and until further instruction.
> 
> As soon as this situation is resolved, we will approve your return request and send you all the needed documents for the return.
> 
> We thank you for your patience and remain of course at your entire disposal for any further information.
> Have a lovely day,
> Polène"
> 
> I had no idea about any strikes. Hope it all works out.



Update on returns. Polene emailed me this morning accepting my returns and sending me all the necessary labels and forms for customs. I went in person to mail them off, and the employee helped me print out the labels and stick them on the boxes. There was a place for me to sign as well, which might have been for customs. I am returning the Sept, Umi, and Beri, as well as Neuf and Huit I got in Camel/Cognac. I am keeping my black Neuf and Huit. I also got a chalk white Neuf which I like, and I'm waiting on a taupe Huit.


----------



## poleneceline

Punkey said:


> It is not a true burgundy color.. It is more of an eggplant. Kind of a deep purple with a hint of red wine. I tried to take a few pictures but they do not represent the true color.
> Maybe it is the camera or the lighting on my phone but the bag is really dark and does not have such a strong red undertone. You can see the real life color in this video here:




That is a lovely color. I will have to think about whether or not I like it enough to wear it, and if it brings enough novelty to me, since I want to stick to Neuf and Huit and I already have them in black and white. I also want to see if Polene releases new bags or colors. I definitely need to stick to neutrals or dark colors that go with everything. I've learned my lesson with the brown colors.


----------



## poleneceline

Punkey said:


> It is not a true burgundy color.. It is more of an eggplant. Kind of a deep purple with a hint of red wine. I tried to take a few pictures but they do not represent the true color.
> Maybe it is the camera or the lighting on my phone but the bag is really dark and does not have such a strong red undertone. You can see the real life color in this video here:




How easy is it to match the burgundy color to your clothes? I'm wondering how versatile the color is.


----------



## Jereni

bearygood22 said:


> The huit mini in green is in stock. Hurry!!



Literally missed this by 2 days and it’s out of stock again. Lol this bag must not be meant to be mine.


----------



## Planispheres

Hey all! I'm a big Polene fan and have owned quite a few of their bags over the last few years (I can't remember if it's 15 or 16 to be exact!!) However, I have sold many of them as I have become quite picky with my purse collection and I'm now ruthless about getting rid of anything I don't 100% love.

I wanted to make this post because I personally had a huge problem with the Sept bag (in the larger size) and I've never seen anyone else ever post about this problem. It makes me feel like- was I the only one??? I thought the clasp on that bag was SO hard to open and especially close! It drove me nuts! I tried wearing the bag out a couple times and I was always struggling to close the clasp. It was very pretty, don't get me wrong, but even my bf noticed how much I was struggling with it. I would end up just leaving the bag open because it was such a hassle to close. I ended up selling that bag in both of the colors I bought it in, which was such a shame because it really was beautiful. I also advised my sister not to pick that one when she was looking to get her first Polene, all because of the hardware.

Has no one else ever found the Sept hard to close?? Was I the only one?


----------



## poleneceline

Planispheres said:


> Hey all! I'm a big Polene fan and have owned quite a few of their bags over the last few years (I can't remember if it's 15 or 16 to be exact!!) However, I have sold many of them as I have become quite picky with my purse collection and I'm now ruthless about getting rid of anything I don't 100% love.
> 
> I wanted to make this post because I personally had a huge problem with the Sept bag (in the larger size) and I've never seen anyone else ever post about this problem. It makes me feel like- was I the only one??? I thought the clasp on that bag was SO hard to open and especially close! It drove me nuts! I tried wearing the bag out a couple times and I was always struggling to close the clasp. It was very pretty, don't get me wrong, but even my bf noticed how much I was struggling with it. I would end up just leaving the bag open because it was such a hassle to close. I ended up selling that bag in both of the colors I bought it in, which was such a shame because it really was beautiful. I also advised my sister not to pick that one when she was looking to get her first Polene, all because of the hardware.
> 
> Has no one else ever found the Sept hard to close?? Was I the only one?



I remember watching a review on the Sept where the person also mentioned not loving the clasp. I didn't carry much in it, but having to hold the bag up and having to make sure to line it up just right, and then you have to wait for the click? It wasn't hard for me, but it was tedious and I found I didn't love it. I returned mine too. What colors and size did you get?


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Literally missed this by 2 days and it’s out of stock again. Lol this bag must not be meant to be mine.



Hang in there! I want to live vicariously through you when you get your almond Polene bag!


----------



## nicoleebury

mayavas said:


> Also, Yes to all three!
> 
> I was about to make my first big ticket bag purchase (Celine or Hermes) and couldn’t pull the trigger. It was just too much money and I’m rather practical. Polene has been an incredible find andI’ve been so happy with the quality and value. So I might just get a couple more…


This is exactly where I’m at.. I’ve had a few LVs in the last and was looking at the Loewe Puzzle but it’s a hard pill to swallow when one Puzzle is 4K AUD and 3 Polene’s are 1.5k!


----------



## platinum_babie

There's a ton of what I think are fake polene bags in Vinted now. The reason why I think they're fake is because someone posted earlier that there are now fake bags. I verified the source and there are definitely fakes around. The accounts selling the fake bags on Vinted are all new without any ratings, similar profile to the ones selling fake lv and chanel (which I know are definitely fake). I can't tell fake from real for polene though so everyone be careful if you are purchasing preloved.


----------



## poleneceline

platinum_babie said:


> There's a ton of what I think are fake polene bags in Vinted now. The reason why I think they're fake is because someone posted earlier that there are now fake bags. I verified the source and there are definitely fakes around. The accounts selling the fake bags on Vinted are all new without any ratings, similar profile to the ones selling fake lv and chanel (which I know are definitely fake). I can't tell fake from real for polene though so everyone be careful if you are purchasing preloved.



Thanks for the reminder. I saw a lot of fake listings on Poshmark too. I did buy two Polene bags from depop, but I was able to talk to the seller before and after, so they were legit. I definitely plan on sticking to buying from the official website, since they're so affordable in the first place.


----------



## poleneceline

nicoleebury said:


> This is exactly where I’m at.. I’ve had a few LVs in the last and was looking at the Loewe Puzzle but it’s a hard pill to swallow when one Puzzle is 4K AUD and 3 Polene’s are 1.5k!



I second this sentiment. I don't mean this as a criticism to anyone who does buy expensive high end luxury bags, but the idea of spending months of rent or a significant car/house payment on what is essentially a bag does not sit right with me. A bag is ideally a tool you can use daily or consistently, and if you have a lot of them, maybe you would feel comfortable using them a lot but I don't think I would. Plus, I would also prefer to carry bags that don't show logos and aren't clearly a luxury brand, so I'm not a target. With Polene I can have the style and quality I want at a price point I'm comfortable walking around with.

I know this is the Polene thread, but I wonder how many people see Loewe puzzle as a trendy bag vs a bag they will be happy to use forever. Style is definitely subjective and for me, I think I will like Polene's designs for many years, so I wonder how many people feel that way about their own bags.


----------



## poleneceline

How many people have the same purse in two or more colors? Do you find you use them all and get your money's worth or do you mainly prefer just one color and didn't really need to get the other ones?


----------



## poleneceline

I found these pictures of a kpop idol wearing a burgundy Polene bag...this might convince me to get burgundy.


----------



## penguinlx

poleneinblack said:


> How many people have the same purse in two or more colors? Do you find you use them all and get your money's worth or do you mainly prefer just one color and didn't really need to get the other ones?



I do not have multiple colors of the same item (aside from undergarments) but I think this thought can be applied to many accessories. It really depends on the item design, function, and yourself. You won't know the answer until you buy multiples of the item and attempt to rotate them yourself.

That being said I feel like I cannot own multiples colors of a unique bag (and I think every polene is unique), I would just buy a different style in the other colors I was interested in. However things like a belt, or even some luxury shoes basic shoes like strappy heels, awesome pumps, ankle boots, I wouldn't mind have multiple colors of.


----------



## nicoleebury

poleneinblack said:


> I second this sentiment. I don't mean this as a criticism to anyone who does buy expensive high end luxury bags, but the idea of spending months of rent or a significant car/house payment on what is essentially a bag does not sit right with me. A bag is ideally a tool you can use daily or consistently, and if you have a lot of them, maybe you would feel comfortable using them a lot but I don't think I would. Plus, I would also prefer to carry bags that don't show logos and aren't clearly a luxury brand, so I'm not a target. With Polene I can have the style and quality I want at a price point I'm comfortable walking around with.
> 
> I know this is the Polene thread, but I wonder how many people see Loewe puzzle as a trendy bag vs a bag they will be happy to use forever. Style is definitely subjective and for me, I think I will like Polene's designs for many years, so I wonder how many people feel that way about their own bags.





poleneinblack said:


> I second this sentiment. I don't mean this as a criticism to anyone who does buy expensive high end luxury bags, but the idea of spending months of rent or a significant car/house payment on what is essentially a bag does not sit right with me. A bag is ideally a tool you can use daily or consistently, and if you have a lot of them, maybe you would feel comfortable using them a lot but I don't think I would. Plus, I would also prefer to carry bags that don't show logos and aren't clearly a luxury brand, so I'm not a target. With Polene I can have the style and quality I want at a price point I'm comfortable walking around with.
> 
> I know this is the Polene thread, but I wonder how many people see Loewe puzzle as a trendy bag vs a bag they will be happy to use forever. Style is definitely subjective and for me, I think I will like Polene's designs for many years, so I wonder how many people feel that way about their own bags.


That’s actually what brought me to Polene in the first place.. I was looking for a minimal bag with no flashy logos - quite the departure from my previous LV monogram bags. I put it down to being older and wiser hehe


----------



## Punkey

platinum_babie said:


> There's a ton of what I think are fake polene bags in Vinted now. The reason why I think they're fake is because someone posted earlier that there are now fake bags. I verified the source and there are definitely fakes around. The accounts selling the fake bags on Vinted are all new without any ratings, similar profile to the ones selling fake lv and chanel (which I know are definitely fake). I can't tell fake from real for polene though so everyone be careful if you are purchasing preloved.



I saw that they are selling fake Polene on Aliexpress :/
The problem with these fakes ist that they use the original Polene images.
Polene has a great price point anyway so I do not really see the point in getting a fake for anyone who cannot afford "luxury".

I personally have not bought any preloved bag yet but I think it makes sense to ask the seller for a copy of the receipt. Since most people bought the bag online this should not be a problem at all.


----------



## bearygood22

poleneinblack said:


> How many people have the same purse in two or more colors? Do you find you use them all and get your money's worth or do you mainly prefer just one color and didn't really need to get the other ones?


I have 3 numero un nanos in lilac, chalk and black. I like the un nano a lot. I find I don’t use the black very much, but I do use the lilac and chalk quite a bit, depending on what colors im wearing that day. So yes, I think it was money well spent =P (or that’s what I tell myself in justifying why I have the same bag in multiple colors).


----------



## poleneceline

bearygood22 said:


> I have 3 numero un nanos in lilac, chalk and black. I like the un nano a lot. I find I don’t use the black very much, but I do use the lilac and chalk quite a bit, depending on what colors im wearing that day. So yes, I think it was money well spent =P (or that’s what I tell myself in justifying why I have the same bag in multiple colors).



1. Fantastic! Can we see pictures? I would love to see what the colors look like and potentially matched with outfits. 
2. I have Huit and Neuf in two colors so far. So you're going to support me if I get a third color? xD


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> How many people have the same purse in two or more colors? Do you find you use them all and get your money's worth or do you mainly prefer just one color and didn't really need to get the other ones?



I have a some bags in more than one color. I like the variety. Generally black is one of the colors. A couple examples: I have Behno's Ina bag in black and apricot. I tend to wear the apricot in spring/summer and the black in fall/winter. I have a BV Nodini in purple and metallic rose gold, so they work with different outfits.


----------



## Planispheres

poleneinblack said:


> I remember watching a review on the Sept where the person also mentioned not loving the clasp. I didn't carry much in it, but having to hold the bag up and having to make sure to line it up just right, and then you have to wait for the click? It wasn't hard for me, but it was tedious and I found I didn't love it. I returned mine too. What colors and size did you get?



I had gotten it in Burgundy and Taupe (sorry if it's not called Taupe, it might have been Grey, I'm too lazy to go check the exact colors on the website right now!!)

Also, Poleneinblack, I was low-key pleased to hear you say you've had difficulties with the clasp on the Beri bag because I recently sold that one and was having some regrets over it, but hearing that you think it has an annoying clasp makes me feel better about the decision!

Let me just go through all the Polene bags I've ever owned. But warning, my opinion is different from a lot of peoples as I have my own unique taste!

Like I wrote in my last post, I had 2 Sept bags that I sold because I didn't like how difficult it was to close the clasps.

I got 2 Un Nanos but I decided to sell the Terracotta one because it felt too orange in person and I just didn't like the color or think such a warm toned color looked good on me. I kept the lilac pink one though. Super cute! I almost always choose the mini over the nano. But it's just such a lovely shape! 

The Beri was hard to part with because I genuinely did like it a lot and think it was cute and very on-trend of the moment. I got the black one with the chain strap by the way. However, it sat in my closet for AGES still with the tags on. I never wore it. Every time I wanted to choose a bag, I just never reached for that one. After many months still unworn I just decided to sell it. I regret selling it slightly because I think the shape was really cool. But I just don't think it worked for my lifestyle.

The original Un bag is a bag I can't seem to make up my mind on!! You're going to think I'm insane when I tell you the roller coaster I've had with this bag:

Bought it in burgundy, returned it, bought one for my sister in black which made me want it again. Got 2 more (blue one and one of the new maroon-ish colors), sold them both... Just bought another one in Polar light blue.

In my defense, I know a LOT of people have had similar journeys with the Un bag. I remember the YouTuber Chase Amie said she bought and returned it. I've heard others say that it wasn't what they expected. For me, I just... I don't know. It's awfully heavy! Too bulky? Doesn't hang right? Overpowers me because I'm only 5'4? But I still like it! I don't know!!

Umi I never liked, but I was given it as a gift, along with the Cyme. I knew I was getting the Umi and I knew I didn't want it, but I just didn't know how to say no to the gift? I was afraid of causing offense by saying I didn't like it and it wasn't my style. I know a lot of people love it but for me, the shape was too plain. I know it's practical but the shape isn't funky enough for me.  I sold both the Umi and Cyme. Regarding the Cyme, I didnt HATE it but I was given the smaller size, and maybe if I had been given the bigger size I would have kept it. It was also in the camel color which is too warm for me. I'm not trying to sound ungrateful, it was incredibly kind and generous to receive as a gift, but it just wasn't my style. Oh yeah, gotta mark the Umi on the list twice because I bought an Umi in black to give to my sister! She loves hers!

My favorite shape from Polene by far is the Un mini. It just works for me! I always feel elegant and put together and classy when I wear it! I've worn it daytime and night time and I think it's one of those rare versatile bags that actually works for both. I have known I liked it best for a long time but I already have it in 2 colors (blue and green) so I'm not sure if I can justify buying it in a third color!!

Sometimes I think I should just give up on the other styles and buy more colors of the bag I know I like! But then I think, I already have 2! 3 would be ridiculous!

I just got the Huit in taupe, bigger size. I literally just got it so no real opinions yet! It's funny, I was fascinated with the bag for quite a while. I knew the bucket bag was a shape that worked for me because I have had the Mansur Gavriel bucket bag for years and I used to love it and wear it a lot. (Now I'm kind of over it.) But there was always another Polene bag I wanted more than the huit so it was low on the priority list. Finally, I decided to get it because I went to an open house for a property and there were tons of women there with very stylish handbags. The house was rubbish but the handbags made it worth going to! And there was one woman who had the huit bag in the exact color I had been considering, taupe, except hers was in the smaller size. I thought it looked so cool in person! I love that, like ALL of Polene's bags, it's not too obvious, it's like -if you know, you know. I ordered it myself a few days later!!

Bag I wish I bought: the l'osier basket. They dont make it anymore. I really liked it.  Like, I LOVED it. I just prioritized other bags over it because I assumed it would still be there for me once I was finally ready to take the plunge.  So sad. I can never find it on the preloved market either. Sigh. The perfect summer basket bag.

Bag I'd consider: The micro is so freaking cute!!! You know how the YouTuber Je Suis Lou has a tiny LV bag that she refers to as a "chicken nugget?" That's what I think of when I see the Polene micro! It's a chicken nugget! Ultimately I just dont think it practical for me and my lifestyle. I tried a tiny Jacquemus bag once and it was a joke. But omg how cute on others!! I lowkey want to buy it just to make a tiktok of me putting my bags one inside the other like Russian nesting dolls! The Un original, nano, micro. How funny would that be?

Bag I'd consider: Neuf. I wanted to buy that one even though it looked sort of bulky. But I made the mistake of asking the opinion of a guy I was seeing at the time. He had an immediate strong negative reaction and kept insisting it looked like a "grandma bag." I showed him all the beautiful young Parisian models wearing it on instagram and how they styled it all trendy. He just still kept insisting it looked like a bag his grandmother would wear. Lol I know I could have gotten the bag anyway but once he said it, he kind of ruined the bag for me. Anyway, that relationship has been over for over a year and I've started thinking about that bag again.


----------



## poleneceline

Planispheres said:


> I had gotten it in Burgundy and Taupe (sorry if it's not called Taupe, it might have been Grey, I'm too lazy to go check the exact colors on the website right now!!)
> 
> Also, Poleneinblack, I was low-key pleased to hear you say you've had difficulties with the clasp on the Beri bag because I recently sold that one and was having some regrets over it, but hearing that you think it has an annoying clasp makes me feel better about the decision!
> 
> Let me just go through all the Polene bags I've ever owned. But warning, my opinion is different from a lot of peoples as I have my own unique taste!
> 
> Like I wrote in my last post, I had 2 Sept bags that I sold because I didn't like how difficult it was to close the clasps.
> 
> I got 2 Un Nanos but I decided to sell the Terracotta one because it felt too orange in person and I just didn't like the color or think such a warm toned color looked good on me. I kept the lilac pink one though. Super cute! I almost always choose the mini over the nano. But it's just such a lovely shape!
> 
> The Beri was hard to part with because I genuinely did like it a lot and think it was cute and very on-trend of the moment. I got the black one with the chain strap by the way. However, it sat in my closet for AGES still with the tags on. I never wore it. Every time I wanted to choose a bag, I just never reached for that one. After many months still unworn I just decided to sell it. I regret selling it slightly because I think the shape was really cool. But I just don't think it worked for my lifestyle.
> 
> The original Un bag is a bag I can't seem to make up my mind on!! You're going to think I'm insane when I tell you the roller coaster I've had with this bag:
> 
> Bought it in burgundy, returned it, bought one for my sister in black which made me want it again. Got 2 more (blue one and one of the new maroon-ish colors), sold them both... Just bought another one in Polar light blue.
> 
> In my defense, I know a LOT of people have had similar journeys with the Un bag. I remember the YouTuber Chase Amie said she bought and returned it. I've heard others say that it wasn't what they expected. For me, I just... I don't know. It's awfully heavy! Too bulky? Doesn't hang right? Overpowers me because I'm only 5'4? But I still like it! I don't know!!
> 
> Umi I never liked, but I was given it as a gift, along with the Cyme. I knew I was getting the Umi and I knew I didn't want it, but I just didn't know how to say no to the gift? I was afraid of causing offense by saying I didn't like it and it wasn't my style. I know a lot of people love it but for me, the shape was too plain. I know it's practical but the shape isn't funky enough for me.  I sold both the Umi and Cyme. Regarding the Cyme, I didnt HATE it but I was given the smaller size, and maybe if I had been given the bigger size I would have kept it. It was also in the camel color which is too warm for me. I'm not trying to sound ungrateful, it was incredibly kind and generous to receive as a gift, but it just wasn't my style. Oh yeah, gotta mark the Umi on the list twice because I bought an Umi in black to give to my sister! She loves hers!
> 
> My favorite shape from Polene by far is the Un mini. It just works for me! I always feel elegant and put together and classy when I wear it! I've worn it daytime and night time and I think it's one of those rare versatile bags that actually works for both. I have known I liked it best for a long time but I already have it in 2 colors (blue and green) so I'm not sure if I can justify buying it in a third color!!
> 
> Sometimes I think I should just give up on the other styles and buy more colors of the bag I know I like! But then I think, I already have 2! 3 would be ridiculous!
> 
> I just got the Huit in taupe, bigger size. I literally just got it so no real opinions yet! It's funny, I was fascinated with the bag for quite a while. I knew the bucket bag was a shape that worked for me because I have had the Mansur Gavriel bucket bag for years and I used to love it and wear it a lot. (Now I'm kind of over it.) But there was always another Polene bag I wanted more than the huit so it was low on the priority list. Finally, I decided to get it because I went to an open house for a property and there were tons of women there with very stylish handbags. The house was rubbish but the handbags made it worth going to! And there was one woman who had the huit bag in the exact color I had been considering, taupe, except hers was in the smaller size. I thought it looked so cool in person! I love that, like ALL of Polene's bags, it's not too obvious, it's like -if you know, you know. I ordered it myself a few days later!!
> 
> Bag I wish I bought: the l'osier basket. They dont make it anymore. I really liked it.  Like, I LOVED it. I just prioritized other bags over it because I assumed it would still be there for me once I was finally ready to take the plunge.  So sad. I can never find it on the preloved market either. Sigh. The perfect summer basket bag.
> 
> Bag I'd consider: The micro is so freaking cute!!! You know how the YouTuber Je Suis Lou has a tiny LV bag that she refers to as a "chicken nugget?" That's what I think of when I see the Polene micro! It's a chicken nugget! Ultimately I just dont think it practical for me and my lifestyle. I tried a tiny Jacquemus bag once and it was a joke. But omg how cute on others!! I lowkey want to buy it just to make a tiktok of me putting my bags one inside the other like Russian nesting dolls! The Un original, nano, micro. How funny would that be?
> 
> Bag I'd consider: Neuf. I wanted to buy that one even though it looked sort of bulky. But I made the mistake of asking the opinion of a guy I was seeing at the time. He had an immediate strong negative reaction and kept insisting it looked like a "grandma bag." I showed him all the beautiful young Parisian models wearing it on instagram and how they styled it all trendy. He just still kept insisting it looked like a bag his grandmother would wear. Lol I know I could have gotten the bag anyway but once he said it, he kind of ruined the bag for me. Anyway, that relationship has been over for over a year and I've started thinking about that bag again.



I also bought Sept, Umi, Beri, Neuf and Huit from Polene. I returned all of them except Neuf and Huit. I have them in black and I just got a Neuf in Chalk White. I'm waiting for my Huit in Taupe. I tried Neuf and Huit in Camel but I didn't like the color, and if you look at previous posts, I think they sent me a Cognac Neuf instead of Camel. I returned those too.

I love the Neuf and Huit. I haven't gotten any grandma bag comments but I don't really care either way. For certain things I'm sure I like, I don't ask for opinions on them, I just get them. I'm currently trying to stop myself from buying them in more colors! I love their designs and I love using them.


----------



## nicoleebury

I bit the bullet and ordered the Dix in Camel. And, I was pleasantly surprised to see they had PayPal so I purchased using PP and will utilise the free returns if I don’t love it.. Quite the bonus for those of us in Australia with expensive shipping!


----------



## gabz

Received the un nano in blue and. Love it


----------



## Punkey

Just got an email my micro will be shipped soon  
I also checked their website and they just released new colors for the huit


----------



## Peonydaisy

The new huit in chalk and beige looks amazing  now i have to choose between camel, cognac, chalk and beige


----------



## Fancyfree

bearygood22 said:


> I have 3 numero un nanos in lilac, chalk and black. I like the un nano a lot. I find I don’t use the black very much, but I do use the lilac and chalk quite a bit, depending on what colors im wearing that day. So yes, I think it was money well spent =P (or that’s what I tell myself in justifying why I have the same bag in multiple colors).


I too have 3 Nanos,- Black, blue and burgundy.
I have not worn them a lot, but they have actually saved me quite a bit of money  !
Whenever I like the look of a smallish bag in one of these colours (my neutrals), I compare it (in my mind) with my Nanos, and realize that my Nanos outdo the other bag


----------



## Jereni

Punkey said:


> Just got an email my micro will be shipped soon
> I also checked their website and they just released new colors for the huit
> View attachment 5369428
> View attachment 5369429
> View attachment 5369430
> View attachment 5369431



Omg sooo frustrating. I’ve been wanting them to release the Huit in more colors - COLORS, not neutrals - and the one new color they do is blush which I just bought in the mini Neuf.

SIGH.


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> Omg sooo frustrating. I’ve been wanting them to release the Huit in more colors - COLORS, not neutrals - and the one new color they do is blush which I just bought in the mini Neuf.
> 
> SIGH.


Oh I thought you would be excited about the new colors since you wanted to buy the huit in pink or almond but didn't know you already have the neuf in blush. I also would not really want to get the same color for a bag other than black. 

What are your reasons for wanting the mini and not the regular size? I got the mini huit in burgundy and I am happy with the color but the mini may be a bit too small for me. Maybe I just need to get used to it though. The Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag really spoiled me. The opening is so big and easy to get in and out.. The bag holds a ton but is such a lightweight. I am wondering if the huit regular size would have been the better choice for me since it seems to be the same size as the mini bucket bag from MG.


----------



## bearygood22

poleneinblack said:


> 1. Fantastic! Can we see pictures? I would love to see what the colors look like and potentially matched with outfits.
> 2. I have Huit and Neuf in two colors so far. So you're going to support me if I get a third color? xD


I will TOTALLY support your decision to get the same bag in 3 (or more) colors if it makes you happy! =P
i took my 3 nanos out for a photo shoot as requested, and I felt so happy to see them lined up. I think I have room for one more nano - if Polene puts out a beautiful new color, maybe smooth leather, I may just…


----------



## Jereni

bearygood22 said:


> I will TOTALLY support your decision to get the same bag in 3 (or more) colors if it makes you happy! =P
> i took my 3 nanos out for a photo shoot as requested, and I felt so happy to see them lined up. I think I have room for one more nano - if Polene puts out a beautiful new color, maybe smooth leather, I may just…



Gorgeous collection of nanos! I love this bag. Really wish they would do more in the smooth leather.


----------



## Jereni

Punkey said:


> What are your reasons for wanting the mini and not the regular size? I got the mini huit in burgundy and I am happy with the color but the mini may be a bit too small for me. Maybe I just need to get used to it though. The Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag really spoiled me. The opening is so big and easy to get in and out.. The bag holds a ton but is such a lightweight. I am wondering if the huit regular size would have been the better choice for me since it seems to be the same size as the mini bucket bag from MG.



I will say I am excited that they chose to _do _new colors for the Huit. I was getting a little worried they were going to put that bag on autopilot and let it die off.

I think I am just worried about the size of the bigger one. I’m usually not a fan of bags that stick out a lot, so I was figuring the smaller one would be a safer bet? But I want it in a fun color so much that I’m considering just going for that size.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Is there anyone who’s ~5’0 or is a US 6-8 who can take a mod shot with the Cyme Mini? One video made it look small but then I saw a couple pictures where it looked kinda big but no one specifies their height or size   And I made sure to double check it was pics of the Cyme Mini I was looking at


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> I will say I am excited that they chose to _do _new colors for the Huit. I was getting a little worried they were going to put that bag on autopilot and let it die off.
> 
> I think I am just worried about the size of the bigger one. I’m usually not a fan of bags that stick out a lot, so I was figuring the smaller one would be a safer bet? But I want it in a fun color so much that I’m considering just going for that size.



I want ALL the colors! I would love shelves with all the colors for Neuf and Huit, make it look like the Polene store.


----------



## cityandsea27

MsMoneybagg said:


> Is there anyone who’s ~5’0 or is a US 6-8 who can take a mod shot with the Cyme Mini? One video made it look small but then I saw a couple pictures where it looked kinda big but no one specifies their height or size   And I made sure to double check it was pics of the Cyme Mini I was looking at



This woman is 5'2.5" and has some pictures with the Cyme Mini in multiple blog posts! Hope these help: 1 | 2 | 3


----------



## MsMoneybagg

cityandsea27 said:


> This woman is 5'2.5" and has some pictures with the Cyme Mini in multiple blog posts! Hope these help: 1 | 2 | 3


This does help! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sonjoora

Hello! I have been eyeing Polene bags for a few years now and have finally decided that I want a new bag! I originally fell in love with the Numero Un but during the past years, Polene has so many options! I'm debating between Numero Un, Sept, Neuf, Dix, and Numero Un backpack. 
Could ya'll give recommendations on your favorite bag/why you chose one over another? Also, color wise, I love TAUPE but I'm also considering Cognac or Black. Any tips? 
I would love to buy all the bags and will hopefully buy more in the future when I finish graduate school but for now, I have to choose one


----------



## poleneceline

Sonjoora said:


> Hello! I have been eyeing Polene bags for a few years now and have finally decided that I want a new bag! I originally fell in love with the Numero Un but during the past years, Polene has so many options! I'm debating between Numero Un, Sept, Neuf, Dix, and Numero Un backpack.
> Could ya'll give recommendations on your favorite bag/why you chose one over another? Also, color wise, I love TAUPE but I'm also considering Cognac or Black. Any tips?
> I would love to buy all the bags and will hopefully buy more in the future when I finish graduate school but for now, I have to choose one



Welcome! This thread and its Polene fans helped me a lot, so definitely check out the thread and get more opinions!

I just went through the same beginner's journey as you did. Just got into handbags, no idea what I like or what to get, so here's my experience? Or things to look out for.

1. What colors do you normally wear in your wardrobe? I started with black handbags because I mostly wear black. I personally don't like the cognac color, it's like rust red to me, but it depends on you. I'm planning on getting bags in taupe and chalk too.
2. What kind of handbags do you like using? I ordered a bunch of handbags from Polene, including the Umi, Sept, Beri, and I found I'm not a big flap bag person, and I don't like zippers or fiddly clasps. I like the black hole style ones like Neuf and Huit, where there's a top handle and a magnetic clasp and that's it. I returned the other bags I got, and the return process was pretty straightforward, but I still wouldn't recommend it unless you don't mind the hassle of returning packages.
3. If you don't mind minor inconveniences with handbags and designs are what you care about most, then what kind of occasions or styles are you wanting handbags for? I would like the option to dress up bags, but overall I'm a very much every day, medium size bag kind of person. I also don't need office or corporate style bags. Depends on your needs.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Sonjoora said:


> Hello! I have been eyeing Polene bags for a few years now and have finally decided that I want a new bag! I originally fell in love with the Numero Un but during the past years, Polene has so many options! I'm debating between Numero Un, Sept, Neuf, Dix, and Numero Un backpack.
> Could ya'll give recommendations on your favorite bag/why you chose one over another? Also, color wise, I love TAUPE but I'm also considering Cognac or Black. Any tips?
> I would love to buy all the bags and will hopefully buy more in the future when I finish graduate school but for now, I have to choose one


Would you mind clarifying which Numero Un you’re considering? There’s 3 sizes: Original, Mini and Nano. The Numero Un backpack comes in the Mini size.

I originally had the Numero Un Nano in Cognac and sold it. Cognac pulls more red in real life and because of that it did not go with a lot in my wardrobe, which was an issue for me because I wanted it to be a daily bag. I know cognac usually has some red in it, but Polene’s was probably one of the most red-based Cognacs I ever encountered.

Fast forward to two years later - I just placed an order yesterday for a smooth leather Camel Nano. Despite selling it, deep down I guess I still missed the bag.   My vote would be Numero Un Nano since I have been drawn to that bag twice now. 

Whatever you choose, I would definitely go with Taupe or Black. I think those would more more neutral and probably work in a wardrobe better.


----------



## crlmns

Sonjoora said:


> Hello! I have been eyeing Polene bags for a few years now and have finally decided that I want a new bag! I originally fell in love with the Numero Un but during the past years, Polene has so many options! I'm debating between Numero Un, Sept, Neuf, Dix, and Numero Un backpack.
> Could ya'll give recommendations on your favorite bag/why you chose one over another? Also, color wise, I love TAUPE but I'm also considering Cognac or Black. Any tips?
> I would love to buy all the bags and will hopefully buy more in the future when I finish graduate school but for now, I have to choose one


the un mini backpack version in black it's my favorite, but I don't use it as a backpack. although it supposed to be a bag that you can use in different ways, I only like it when the strap it's doubled, like a shorter shoulder bag (it hits me around the waist area). if you're debating about so many styles, maybe considered the bags that you already have to help you understand what are your preferences about size and colour, way of carrying the bag, occasions to wear it.. at first I wanted the un regular size, but I knew I won't wear often. I also have (and love) the nano for some occasions, but in general still prefer the mini.


----------



## Jereni

Sonjoora said:


> I'm debating between Numero Un, Sept, Neuf, Dix, and Numero Un backpack.
> Could ya'll give recommendations on your favorite bag/why you chose one over another? Also, color wise, I love TAUPE but I'm also considering Cognac or Black. Any tips?
> I would love to buy all the bags and will hopefully buy more in the future when I finish graduate school but for now, I have to choose one



Some of these are quite different in scale so like @poleneinblack said, it depends on what you’re looking for.

If you want a bigger bag, you may want to look at the Neuf. I think most folks tend to love it and not find it too big. The regular Un sometimes seems to get mixed reviews. In full transparency I don’t own either, but am planning on getting the Neuf in the not too distant future.

If you’re going for a smaller bag, between the Sept and the Dix I think the Dix gets better reviews. Although I’m thinking of the Sept mini and I suppose you may be looking at the regular Sept.


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Some of these are quite different in scale so like @poleneinblack said, it depends on what you’re looking for.
> 
> If you want a bigger bag, you may want to look at the Neuf. I think most folks tend to love it and not find it too big. The regular Un sometimes seems to get mixed reviews. In full transparency I don’t own either, but am planning on getting the Neuf in the not too distant future.
> 
> If you’re going for a smaller bag, between the Sept and the Dix I think the Dix gets better reviews. Although I’m thinking of the Sept mini and I suppose you may be looking at the regular Sept.



If I could get the Neuf and Huit in every shade, I would. I want to have a place to display handbags just so I can have a bunch of those bags and display them.


----------



## poleneceline

By the way, when is Polene going to get its own subforum under contemporary designers? I think its time!


----------



## penguinlx

penguinlx said:


> Thank you! I was in disbelief when I got it and started doubting myself. I have reached out to them and will update with hopefully a good resolution.



Guys I got my new bag today! No flaws!

The exchange process was a little nerve wracking for me but I'm a pretty anxious person.
They took a week to reply to my email and sent me a prepaid shipping label. I shipped it back the same day.
There was an issue where the tracking details of the return package was wrong because somewhere along the lines DHL reassigned the tracking number of the return package. Though I had to initiate the conversation since I tracked it frequently.
Polene promptly shipped out my new bag as soon as they contacted DHL to confirm I had sent out the return package and it was on the way back to Spain.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

So, I’ve been itching to order a new handbag and I had been torn between a new Louis Vuitton and a Polène. Since LV has raised their prices, I just can’t justify buying one anymore. I’m not the most patient person, either, so saving up for a few months just to buy a bag is not exactly my thing. That’s why I finally - after months of lurking in this thread - ordered the Numero Neuf Mini in Camel.  It was difficult to decide between the Neuf and the Sept but currently Polène only offer the Sept in Camel with the flap in a different tone.
I‘m excited for my first ever Polène bag!


----------



## penguinlx

Sonjoora said:


> Hello! I have been eyeing Polene bags for a few years now and have finally decided that I want a new bag! I originally fell in love with the Numero Un but during the past years, Polene has so many options! I'm debating between Numero Un, Sept, Neuf, Dix, and Numero Un backpack.
> Could ya'll give recommendations on your favorite bag/why you chose one over another? Also, color wise, I love TAUPE but I'm also considering Cognac or Black. Any tips?
> I would love to buy all the bags and will hopefully buy more in the future when I finish graduate school but for now, I have to choose one



Hi welcome! I spent awhile researching reviews and thinking of cons for each bag. There are MANY pros and everyone sings praises about Polene! Instead I can share with you some of what I think are "cons" I've gathered about the bags from this forum, blog reviews, youtube videos. I hope they would help you. I currently own only the Neuf mini in chalk (arrived today) so I do not have personal experiences with any others.

Here's some "cons" I've collected:

Numero Un in general: for the smooth leather ones, minor fold creases will be inevitable near where the handle is since it is a flap closure bag.​​Numero Un (largest size): The top handle is big enough to use on the crook of the arm, but it seems that it is uncomfortable to use as the leather is stiff.​​Numero Un Mini: Thin metal straps can hurt if your bag is heavy​​Numero Un Backpack: Thin shoulder straps and large bag capacity​​Numero Un Nano: Most popular style I believe. Do note that there is a quality difference in "full grain textured calf leather" and "textured calf leather". The full grain one is the more luxurious of the two but is only available in the camel trio and black trio. All other colors aside in the pebbly type of leather is the lesser luxurious type. This "con" is from me actually because I'm not sure if I'll put funds into another bag anytime soon and I wanted to make sure I had the epitome of Polene quality. That being said I don't remember hearing anyone complain about the quality of the "textured calf leather". I'm fairly certain you can find every color of the nano tagged by a proud owner on Instagram.​​Numero Sept: Shoulder straps not removable​​Numero Sept Mini: aside from the micro line, this holds the smallest capacity​​Numero Huit: Drawstring closure annoys some people because you need to use two hands to get in and out of the bag. One to  pull the drawstring and hold the opening open and one to stick your hand in the bag.​​Numero Neuf: If you put heavy things in your bag, you would still have a ton of free space in the bag before the thin crossbody straps dig into your shoulder​​Numero Neuf Mini: Tiny opening​​Numero Dix: Looks larger on body than Numero Un Nano but holds less​​Beri: The straps are adjustable by a sliding knot. Depending on how much you put in the bag, and how loose the sliding knot is, the strap can readjust to the longest setting as you walk. (I've only seen this issue mentioned ONCE in a youtube review in Chinese. Though I didn't fully understand, I can sort of tell by the hand gestures combined with my super limited Chinese)​
My favorite bags are all sizes of Neuf, Huit, Septs, and Cyme.
I think the Cyme is a pretty good bag for a Graduate student if you are looking for a tote, a work bag, a beach bag. It can also fold inwards and collapse the shape if you don't need as much room for the day. It might not be the most trendy bag of the bunchI


----------



## Adaniels729

Does anyone have a neuf or huit in beige?! Dying to see that color in real life


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> By the way, when is Polene going to get its own subforum under contemporary designers? I think its time!



When there are enough Threads, and posts on those Treads. It's one reason I added the 'What Polene are you wearing today?' Thread.


----------



## JenJBS

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> So, I’ve been itching to order a new handbag and I had been torn between a new Louis Vuitton and a Polène. Since LV has raised their prices, I just can’t justify buying one anymore. I’m not the most patient person, either, so saving up for a few months just to buy a bag is not exactly my thing. That’s why I finally - after months of lurking in this thread - ordered the Numero Neuf Mini in Camel.  It was difficult to decide between the Neuf and the Sept but currently Polène only offer the Sept in Camel with the flap in a different tone.
> I‘m excited for my first ever Polène bag!



Congratulations on your first Polene!


----------



## MsMoneybagg

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> So, I’ve been itching to order a new handbag and I had been torn between a new Louis Vuitton and a Polène. Since LV has raised their prices, I just can’t justify buying one anymore. I’m not the most patient person, either, so saving up for a few months just to buy a bag is not exactly my thing. That’s why I finally - after months of lurking in this thread - ordered the Numero Neuf Mini in Camel.  It was difficult to decide between the Neuf and the Sept but currently Polène only offer the Sept in Camel with the flap in a different tone.
> I‘m excited for my first ever Polène bag!


Congrats on your first Polene!!  Please share pics when it arrives!!!


----------



## windnocturne

stylistamie said:


> Thank you! hope you can share a photo  I ordered the numero un trio camel, but I'm thinking of getting the numero un mini in polar! Which one did you get?


Hello! Just joined this forum recently and have been thinking really hard about which Polene bag to get, the posts here have been really helpful.
Did you ever get the numero un mini in polar in the end? I’d really love to see photos if you did 

Also just wondering if anyone who owns the un mini has ever tried double looping the chain such that it becomes a double chain shoulder strap, kind of like how you can do it with the backpack version? 
Thanks xx


----------



## Punkey

My micro just arrived in black. 
When I first opened the box I thought the grained leather looked a bit harsh in this size but now I love it. My nano in tangerine seems to have a different type of textures leather but it could also be due to the fact that it has softened over time. I got the tangerine when they first released the nano so it's been a while.


----------



## stylistamie

windnocturne said:


> Hello! Just joined this forum recently and have been thinking really hard about which Polene bag to get, the posts here have been really helpful.
> Did you ever get the numero un mini in polar in the end? I’d really love to see photos if you did
> 
> Also just wondering if anyone who owns the un mini has ever tried double looping the chain such that it becomes a double chain shoulder strap, kind of like how you can do it with the backpack version?
> Thanks xx



Hi! No I ordered numero un in trio camel and micro numero un in sage. But I saw photos here before of the polar it looks nice I decided not to get that color because I have a lot of blue bags already


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

Punkey said:


> My micro just arrived in black.
> When I first opened the box I thought the grained leather looked a bit harsh in this size but now I love it. My nano in tangerine seems to have a different type of textures leather but it could also be due to the fact that it has softened over time. I got the tangerine when they first released the nano so it's been a while.


The Nano looks adorable! I just don’t know how I’d use it because it might not even fit my phone.


----------



## misscooper18

southernbelle43 said:


> It is not heavy to me.  Here is what I have in it. The wallet and the make up bag are very flat. The fur key ring mashes flat.
> 
> View attachment 5056271
> 
> Here they are in the bag. You could put more things on top of these items but you would be digging for sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056272
> 
> You can see how narrow it is inside.
> View attachment 5056273
> 
> Once last thing. Because of the moon shape the zipper looks like this when open which does not bother me but might bother someone?
> View attachment 5056277
> 
> It fits really close to the body and I tend to carry my shoulder bags with my hand under it, supporting it to take the weight off of my neck.  That may be why it does not seem heavy to me.  With my things in it, it weighs 2 lbs. 12 ounces on my kitchen scale.  I hope this helps with your decision. I really like this bag even though I am a totally open top, tote carrier who loves to have wide open access to my things. It is just so darn chic.
> 
> I am using the one inside pocket for the phone for the reason I posted earlier. In the outside pocket I have a flat kleenex pack.


Love this bag! I bought a nana Un but initially wanted this bag. I’m considering the bag and I am curious how it has held up! Has it maintained the shape? How has the zipper held up?

thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Punkey said:


> My micro just arrived in black.
> When I first opened the box I thought the grained leather looked a bit harsh in this size but now I love it. My nano in tangerine seems to have a different type of textures leather but it could also be due to the fact that it has softened over time. I got the tangerine when they first released the nano so it's been a while.
> 
> View attachment 5377168
> View attachment 5377169
> View attachment 5377170
> View attachment 5377171



So cute!


----------



## southernbelle43

misscooper18 said:


> Love this bag! I bought a nana Un but initially wanted this bag. I’m considering the bag and I am curious how it has held up! Has it maintained the shape? How has the zipper held up?
> 
> thanks!


I sold this bag. I loved the look of it, but the narrow opening started to bug me.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

My Neuf Mini arrived today. Isn’t she cute? Shipping was very quick. I ordered on Saturday and it arrived today (Tuesday). Have to add that I live in Europe, though. The colour looks a bit darker in this photo than it actually is. I bought it in Camel and I think it’s true to what colour Camel usually is.


----------



## SamTravels

annie5361 said:


> Hi!! I just wanted to share my beautiful new taupe pebbled leather numero un nano that just came in the mail! It is such a cute little bag. The leather feels very durable and is softer than the pictures make it appear. It arrived to Canada pretty quickly (4-5 days from ordering), I was tracking it like a hawk and it bounced through so many airports. It ultimately arrived in perfect condition and was nicely packaged. I'm itching to go out and use it! An FYI for others in Canada who may be wondering - I paid $58 in duties. It was an easy online payment to the DHL website.
> View attachment 4999992
> 
> View attachment 4999993


Lovely bags which website did you use USA or Euro?


----------



## newbie32

I want the Un Nano.  My favorite color is the textured camel, but the nano only has camel in smooth leather, which I don’t want.  After looking at as many picts as I could find I’m stuck.  I like camel but am not sure about lizard.  I like chalk but don’t know if that’s a good summer color.  The nude leaned a bit pink, and the tan leaned a bit yellow.  I can’t decide what to get.


----------



## Punkey

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> The Nano looks adorable! I just don’t know how I’d use it because it might not even fit my phone.


I only got it so I can put my keys in it when I go for walks because I usually put them in my bra and any other small handbag still feels too big. This cutie is perfect for that. 
Already used it today and love the look of it and how lightweight it is.


----------



## JenJBS

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> My Neuf Mini arrived today. Isn’t she cute? Shipping was very quick. I ordered on Saturday and it arrived today (Tuesday). Have to add that I live in Europe, though. The colour looks a bit darker in this photo than it actually is. I bought it in Camel and I think it’s true to what colour Camel usually is.
> View attachment 5378303



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## windnocturne

stylistamie said:


> Hi! No I ordered numero un in trio camel and micro numero un in sage. But I saw photos here before of the polar it looks nice I decided not to get that color because I have a lot of blue bags already


Oh the sage color looks beautiful on the website photos!
Am slowly considering the mini in polar still - will share photos if I eventually decide to get it


----------



## poleneceline

So I'm still loving my Polene Neuf and Huit in black, and I got a Neuf in Chalk White secondhand on Depop. I love it. I also ordered a Taupe Huit on depop but because of shipping address issues, it got sent back to the seller. I corrected my address so I'm waiting for it to be sent back to me. Second time's the charm! If I like the taupe as well, I might order again from Polene so I have each design in all three colors. I'm not planning on buying other purses afterwards unless Polene comes out with new designs. Will share pictures when I can!


----------



## Shoulder_Bag

Hi y'all, 

I recently ordered a black Numero Un Nano bag in smooth leather. When it arrived I was very exited. I loved how shiny the leather is! But I also noticed something I consider an unacceptable flaw. The two folds in the front are significantly asymmetrical. The right fold is clearly narrower than the left one. 

I reached out to the customer service of Polène and they replied the next day. They told me that they don't consider it a manufacturing defect and that the shape of the folds depends on the suppleness of the leather  
They also told me that I could adjust the folds manually to give them the desired shape (which I haven't managed to happen so far).

I think it's very unreasonable to blame it on the leather, since all the Nano bags I see on Instagram are perfect. 

I was wondering if I'm the only one with this issue with the folds and if you guys consider it a flaw or that I'm just a nitpicker?


----------



## Fancyfree

Shoulder_Bag said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I recently ordered a black Numero Un Nano bag in smooth leather. When it arrived I was very exited. I loved how shiny the leather is! But I also noticed something I consider an unacceptable flaw. The two folds in the front are significantly asymmetrical. The right fold is clearly narrower than the left one.
> 
> I reached out to the customer service of Polène and they replied the next day. They told me that they don't consider it a manufacturing defect and that the shape of the folds depends on the suppleness of the leather
> They also told me that I could adjust the folds manually to give them the desired shape (which I haven't managed to happen so far).
> 
> I think it's very unreasonable to blame it on the leather, since all the Nano bags I see on Instagram are perfect.
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only one with this issue with the folds and if you guys consider it a flaw or that I'm just a nitpicker?


Hello @Shoulder_Bag
maybe you can post a photo of your bag, so we can see the folds? 
These issues have been debated earlier in this thread, but to make it easier for you I will quote here one of my previous posts:



Fancyfree said:


> No need to exchange!
> I have 3 Numero Un Nanos. 2 of them had asymmetrical bends upon arrival.
> I simply unbuttoned the bags and stuffed them, _*seriously*_ stuffed them with silk paper. Stuffing so firmly that _no bends at all_. And then I left them hanging in this max stuffed state for a couple of weeks. Then I removed the stuffing and carefully buttoned them again,- problem solved
> 
> Even if symmetrical on arrival, squeezing one side of the bag will cause asymmetrical bends .
> So I try to remember to (gently) stuff my Numero Uns when not in use. But I have had no need to unbutton them for stuffing after that initial treatment.


Maybe your folds are more seriously asymmetrical than what is common, so it would be helpful for us to see photo...


----------



## Shoulder_Bag

@Fancyfree Thank you so much for the paper stuffing advice! I’ll definitely try to fix it that way. Here’s a picture of the folds that I think are significantly asymmetrical.


----------



## Fancyfree

Shoulder_Bag said:


> @Fancyfree Thank you so much for the paper stuffing advice! I’ll definitely try to fix it that way. Here’s a picture of the folds that I think are significantly asymmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380175


Thank you for photo . The folds on my 2 Nanos were actually far more asymmetrical, so I would not worry ,- just unbutton and *stuff* for a couple of weeks


----------



## MsMoneybagg

I also received a smooth leather Nano and my friend pointed out the folds. Definitely going to stuff it but wondering best course of action since one fold is both more narrow and shorter.


----------



## Shoulder_Bag

MsMoneybagg said:


> I also received a smooth leather Nano and my friend pointed out the folds. Definitely going to stuff it but wondering best course of action since one fold is both more narrow and shorter.
> 
> View attachment 5381741


It sucks that it happend to your bag as well. The color and the contrasting light stitching is gorgeous though  
Very clever question about how to stuff it. I just stuffed mine with silk paper till the top. The flap doesn't close anymore for now. I just let the bag stand like this for two or three weeks. I'll post an update when I un-stuff it.


----------



## Fancyfree

MsMoneybagg said:


> I also received a smooth leather Nano and my friend pointed out the folds. Definitely going to stuff it but wondering best course of action since one fold is both more narrow and shorter.
> 
> View attachment 5381741


Just make sure you unbutton all the poppers, so there are no folds at all during the "stuffing period"


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Shoulder_Bag said:


> It sucks that it happend to your bag as well. The color and the contrasting light stitching is gorgeous though
> Very clever question about how to stuff it. I just stuffed mine with silk paper till the top. The flap doesn't close anymore for now. I just let the bag stand like this for two or three weeks. I'll post an update when I un-stuff it.


Yes, it's beautiful! It's what sold me on the Camel color. I originally had Cognac and sold it. Between the smooth leather and stitching I feel like this bag is much more lux! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## everydaywei

Hi, does anyone have the numero dix in the burgundy colour? I cannot for the life of me find any photos or videos of it online, aside from the ones on the website. If anyone has one and could share some photos of their bag, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## windnocturne

everydaywei said:


> Hi, does anyone have the numero dix in the burgundy colour? I cannot for the life of me find any photos or videos of it online, aside from the ones on the website. If anyone has one and could share some photos of their bag, I'd really appreciate it!


Hello! I just got a Huit mini (not the dix) in burgundy, not sure if this will be helpful to you.
The photo doesn’t capture the color fully, it’s slightly deeper red than what the photo shows up. Overall, a beautiful colour! Still eyeing and thinking about the un mini in polar……lol


----------



## everydaywei

windnocturne said:


> Hello! I just got a Huit mini (not the dix) in burgundy, not sure if this will be helpful to you.
> The photo doesn’t capture the color fully, it’s slightly deeper red than what the photo shows up. Overall, a beautiful colour! Still eyeing and thinking about the un mini in polar……lol



Thank you! It's gorgeous! Their bags are so nice, it's hard to just buy one!


----------



## Jereni

everydaywei said:


> Hi, does anyone have the numero dix in the burgundy colour? I cannot for the life of me find any photos or videos of it online, aside from the ones on the website. If anyone has one and could share some photos of their bag, I'd really appreciate it!



I want to say @JenJBS has this bag?


----------



## JenJBS

everydaywei said:


> Hi, does anyone have the numero dix in the burgundy colour? I cannot for the life of me find any photos or videos of it online, aside from the ones on the website. If anyone has one and could share some photos of their bag, I'd really appreciate it!



Here are a few pics.


----------



## everydaywei

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 5383599
> View attachment 5383600
> View attachment 5383601


Stunning, thank you!!


----------



## poleneceline

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 5383599
> View attachment 5383600
> View attachment 5383601



This is what makes me consider burgundy. I know it's more red-brown tones, but it's also more purple tones than the cognac, if I'm seeing correctly. I think I'll just stick to black, white and grey however.


----------



## WinSailor

Been lurking this thread for a few months, but I’ve come out of the shadows……my first Polene Bag just arrived! I am very excited to use this as my spring/summer bag.


----------



## poleneceline

WinSailor said:


> Been lurking this thread for a few months, but I’ve come out of the shadows……my first Polene Bag just arrived! I am very excited to use this as my spring/summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 5383749



Yes! I love the Huit and Neuf! 99 percent of the time I just switch between the two. I'm waiting for my second Huit in taupe to arrive for me. 

How do you like it so far? Please try it out and give us your review!


----------



## nicoleebury

WinSailor said:


> Been lurking this thread for a few months, but I’ve come out of the shadows……my first Polene Bag just arrived! I am very excited to use this as my spring/summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 5383749


Beautiful! I just love the design of this bag.. Planning to order the mini in Camel very soon


----------



## windnocturne

I must say I love my mini very much, but when I first got it I realized I couldn’t put my wallet which is fairly small in my opinion, 13x9x3cm) in!! But later as I slowly loosened the leather ties and expanded the bag, I managed to fit it in just barely  
Time to get a card holder…


----------



## poleneceline

windnocturne said:


> I must say I love my mini very much, but when I first got it I realized I couldn’t put my wallet which is fairly small in my opinion, 13x9x3cm) in!! But later as I slowly loosened the leather ties and expanded the bag, I managed to fit it in just barely
> Time to get a card holder…



Thanks for letting us know! I have the full size version, which can fit in full size wallet, phone, multiple water bottles...it's kind of a black hole. I think I'll stick to the full size then.


----------



## poleneceline

I'm getting my taupe Huit on Friday! Finally I can decide if I want a taupe Neuf as well.


----------



## windnocturne

Now I’m so tempted to get the full size Huit in blush!!  Does anybody know how often polene has free shipping promos? (And does anybody have photos of polene’s blush in real life to share..?)


----------



## Cublaca

Hi!
Anyone has or has seen a Neuf Terracotta in person? I am looking for something brighter than Camel/Cognac but I am afraid it might be too garish. 
I have stalked Instagram but I haven't found a lot of pictures.


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> I'm getting my taupe Huit on Friday! Finally I can decide if I want a taupe Neuf as well.



So I got the bag! Good news, I love the taupe color, so I definitely want taupe and chalk in addition to black. Bad news, this was the mini version which the seller did not disclose. I tried it out and it can hold a cell phone and a card case and that's probably it. Definitely a mini bag, and I am definitely a full size medium bag kind of girl. If anyone has any ideas on what to do with it, or where I can sell it, please let me know! The taupe color is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## JenJBS

windnocturne said:


> Now I’m so tempted to get the full size Huit in blush!!  Does anybody know how often polene has free shipping promos? (And does anybody have photos of polene’s blush in real life to share..?)



Pre-pandemic the free shipping was once a year from Black Friday - Christmas Eve. Last year they had one in early fall, and then again for Christmas. I don't remember any since then. But they went from one to tow, so maybe up to three this year???


----------



## Jereni

WinSailor said:


> Been lurking this thread for a few months, but I’ve come out of the shadows……my first Polene Bag just arrived! I am very excited to use this as my spring/summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 5383749



Gorgeous!!! This is the regular size right? Just pulled the trigger on this in the nude color.


----------



## melhow2011

Cublaca said:


> Hi!
> Anyone has or has seen a Neuf Terracotta in person? I am looking for something brighter than Camel/Cognac but I am afraid it might be too garish.
> I have stalked Instagram but I haven't found a lot of pictures.



I have the Nuef in terra cotta.. it’s beautiful I love it but the best way I can think to describe the color? …A brand new basketball  (sorry , new to this forum. I don’t know how to post pics)


----------



## Cublaca

melhow2011 said:


> I have the Nuef in terra cotta.. it’s beautiful I love it but the best way I can think to describe the color? …A brand new basketball  (sorry , new to this forum. I don’t know how to post pics)



Thank you! I think I know what you mean, and that it what I was looking for.


----------



## windnocturne

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! This is the regular size right? Just pulled the trigger on this in the nude color.


Photos please when you get it!! That was the other color I was thinking off apart from blush haha


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

I know a girl can dream but I‘m really hoping Polène brings back the Numero Trois because I’m in need of a great sturdy bowler type bag that I can use as a weekender or carry-on. It was so perfect and measured 38cm in width as well as a mini size ☹️ I wonder why they pulled it out of production.


----------



## maryyy

Omg  Have you seen this new beauty?!


----------



## TiTi78

maryyy said:


> Omg  Have you seen this new beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386116



I just saw it and I want it! LOL


----------



## TiTi78

Here is the rest of them. I want the cognac one.


----------



## sdlc

Melanin_Monroe said:


> I know a girl can dream but I‘m really hoping Polène brings back the Numero Trois because I’m in need of a great sturdy bowler type bag that I can use as a weekender or carry-on. It was so perfect and measured 38cm in width as well as a mini size ☹ I wonder why they pulled it out of production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385985


Looks great! When did they sell this?


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

sdlc said:


> Looks great! When did they sell this?


From the blogpost I found it was circa 2017 or prior.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

TiTi78 said:


> Here is the rest of them. I want the cognac one.
> 
> View attachment 5386148


I feel like this will get dirty so quick because of the cotton exterior otherwise I‘d pull the trigger immediately. Wish it was coated canvas


----------



## Jereni

Melanin_Monroe said:


> I feel like this will get dirty so quick because of the cotton exterior otherwise I‘d pull the trigger immediately. Wish it was coated canvas



Agree… they are pretty but there’s no way I’d buy a bag made of white cotton.


----------



## Froydis

Jereni said:


> Agree… they are pretty but there’s no way I’d buy a bag made of white cotton.


Exactly... When I initially saw the picture on my phone I thought it was just two tones of leather, not white cotton. Unfortunately with two kids that's just not going to hold up... But it's still a beauty and I'm happy to admire from afar


----------



## Froydis

WinSailor said:


> Been lurking this thread for a few months, but I’ve come out of the shadows……my first Polene Bag just arrived! I am very excited to use this as my spring/summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 5383749


Gorgeous! How does the leather feel? Is it quite stiff or has some give?


----------



## Punkey

TiTi78 said:


> Here is the rest of them. I want the cognac one.
> 
> View attachment 5386148


I love the beige one. 

I am also really intrigued by the cotton fabric. Wondering how soft it would be. Maybe Scotchgard would help prevent any stains. 
I would totally buy it but I do not really use big bags. The Cyme looks like a great work bag (i work from home). Polene calls it a "shopping bag". Wondering if anyone uses the Cyme for shopping. 

Just noticed that the cotton Cyme doesn't come with the pouch.


----------



## poleneceline

maryyy said:


> Omg  Have you seen this new beauty?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386116



Gosh that is beautiful, especially with light colored clothes.

I really want Polene to release their own take on a quilted bag, and maybe something like the Celine box bag.

So it looks like I have Polene Huit mini in taupe that I have to figure out to sell. There are so many websites to sell bags on though, which one is best? I don't think all of them carry Polene. (I want to find it a good home, so if any Polene fans would love a Huit mini, send me a message?)


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Gosh that is beautiful, especially with light colored clothes.
> 
> I really want Polene to release their own take on a quilted bag, and maybe something like the Celine box bag.
> 
> So it looks like I have Polene Huit mini in taupe that I have to figure out to sell. There are so many websites to sell bags on though, which one is best? I don't think all of them carry Polene. (I want to find it a good home, so if any Polene fans would love a Huit mini, send me a message?)



I think you could try Vestaire collective (no selling fee for first item listed) or poshmark? Also depends on what website people use locally for you (that’s Carousell for me). 
Good luck! 
(And I totally get what you mean about finding bags a good home haha, I always wish that especially for bags I wish I could keep except that I don’t use them)


----------



## everydaywei

Does anyone have the numero huit in the new colours beige and blush? I haven't been able to find any photos or videos of the beige outside of their site and I'm still unsure about blush (not sure if it's too neutral or more pink which I'd prefer). I wish they still had the mini in fresh almond, I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## cityandsea27

Punkey said:


> I am also really intrigued by the cotton fabric. Wondering how soft it would be. Maybe Scotchgard would help prevent any stains.
> I would totally buy it but I do not really use big bags. The Cyme looks like a great work bag (i work from home). Polene calls it a "shopping bag". Wondering if anyone uses the Cyme for shopping.


I take my Cyme when I'm shopping for anything but groceries! It fits a puffy jacket and large Nalgene water bottle, along with room to spare for any new goodies I’m picking up


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> So it looks like I have Polene Huit mini in taupe that I have to figure out to sell. There are so many websites to sell bags on though, which one is best? I don't think all of them carry Polene. (I want to find it a good home, so if any Polene fans would love a Huit mini, send me a message?)



FWIW, I successfully sold my Un Nano on Poshmark for a decent price.




everydaywei said:


> Does anyone have the numero huit in the new colours beige and blush? I haven't been able to find any photos or videos of the beige outside of their site and I'm still unsure about blush (not sure if it's too neutral or more pink which I'd prefer). I wish they still had the mini in fresh almond, I would buy that in a heartbeat.



I have photos of the Neuf mini in the blush I can share if that would help. It IS more neutral tho. Looks the most pink in bright sunlight. I would generally say that it doesn’t usually look as pink as their photos do.


----------



## purplehilighter

Help! I have the un nano and dix hobo in taupe. Am looking to get the, cyme, neuf and neuf mini in colors other than taupe. What would you ladies recommend?


----------



## Froydis

purplehilighter said:


> Help! I have the un nano and dix hobo in taupe. Am looking to get the, cyme, neuf and neuf mini in colors other than taupe. What would you ladies recommend?


Hi! I think it depends on what you tend to wear outfit wise and also what colours your other bags you use (if you have others than the taupe Polène bags) are.

Personally I’d go for Cyme in cognac (I love that deep brown and how the contrast stitching pops against it), the neuf in taupe or beige (because I love slouchy bags in that colour) and neuf mini in blush or chalk (somehow I feel like with a smaller bag I can go with less practical colours or colours that don’t necessarily go with all my outfits).


----------



## purplehilighter

Froydis said:


> Hi! I think it depends on what you tend to wear outfit wise and also what colours your other bags you use (if you have others than the taupe Polène bags) are.
> 
> Personally I’d go for Cyme in cognac (I love that deep brown and how the contrast stitching pops against it), the neuf in taupe or beige (because I love slouchy bags in that colour) and neuf mini in blush or chalk (somehow I feel like with a smaller bag I can go with less practical colours or colours that don’t necessarily go with all my outfits).


Thanks for your suggestions! I do have other bags and they are mostly neutral colours like black, camel, red, navy and grey. I do like Polene's cognac, camel and burgundy colors but I always find myself steering towards their taupe like a moth to a flame.


----------



## Froydis

purplehilighter said:


> Thanks for your suggestions! I do have other bags and they are mostly neutral colours like black, camel, red, navy and grey. I do like Polene's cognac, camel and burgundy colors but I always find myself steering towards their taupe like a moth to a flame.


I think because the taupe is so beautiful!!


----------



## purplehilighter

Froydis said:


> I think because the taupe is so beautiful!!


IKR! A color of muted elegance. And it is so easy to match too!


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

purplehilighter said:


> Help! I have the un nano and dix hobo in taupe. Am looking to get the, cyme, neuf and neuf mini in colors other than taupe. What would you ladies recommend?


I would say Cyme in camel/black Neuf in Beige and the Neuf mini definitely in chalk. I think those colours can be paired with basically any clothing and worn all year round.
I’ve been really eyeing the Neuf mini in chalk because of how elegant and effortless it looks


----------



## Froydis

Totally agree with neuf mini in chalk! There’s something so elegant


----------



## everydaywei

Jereni said:


> FWIW, I successfully sold my Un Nano on Poshmark for a decent price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have photos of the Neuf mini in the blush I can share if that would help. It IS more neutral tho. Looks the most pink in bright sunlight. I would generally say that it doesn’t usually look as pink as their photos do.


Hi, yes would love to see your mini in blush! I just ordered the chalk, can't wait till it arrives. Why did you end up selling your beige huit?


----------



## Jereni

@everydaywei 

Here’s two… second pic is outside so you can see how the color looks richer.

Regarding the beige Huit, I haven’t owned a Huit yet so you might be thinking of someone else. I sold my Un Nano because I fell out of love with the color. It was a great bag tho and I will buy again if they do good colors in the smooth leather.


----------



## everydaywei

Jereni said:


> @everydaywei
> 
> Here’s two… second pic is outside so you can see how the color looks richer.
> 
> Regarding the beige Huit, I haven’t owned a Huit yet so you might be thinking of someone else. I sold my Un Nano because I fell out of love with the color. It was a great bag tho and I will buy again if they do good colors in the smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 5387130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387131


Thank you, your photos are really helpful! Blush looks beautifully warm, it looks like another good neutral option to consider. And I misread your earlier post (the huit is on my mind haha).


----------



## windnocturne

Jereni said:


> @everydaywei
> 
> Here’s two… second pic is outside so you can see how the color looks richer.
> 
> Regarding the beige Huit, I haven’t owned a Huit yet so you might be thinking of someone else. I sold my Un Nano because I fell out of love with the color. It was a great bag tho and I will buy again if they do good colors in the smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 5387130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387131


GORGEOUS


----------



## windnocturne

Jereni said:


> @everydaywei
> 
> Here’s two… second pic is outside so you can see how the color looks richer.
> 
> Regarding the beige Huit, I haven’t owned a Huit yet so you might be thinking of someone else. I sold my Un Nano because I fell out of love with the color. It was a great bag tho and I will buy again if they do good colors in the smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 5387130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387131


Could I ask if you can fit a small wallet inside or is it a strictly phone/keys only type of bag? The opening looks pretty small on online reviews I’ve watched so far…


----------



## poleneceline

windnocturne said:


> I think you could try Vestaire collective (no selling fee for first item listed) or poshmark? Also depends on what website people use locally for you (that’s Carousell for me).
> Good luck!
> (And I totally get what you mean about finding bags a good home haha, I always wish that especially for bags I wish I could keep except that I don’t use them)



Ugh, the bag is brand new and it's so freaking cute in the mini size! I'm definitely getting more Neuf and Huit in other colors. I would totally keep this if I liked the mini size.


----------



## Shoulder_Bag

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you for photo . The folds on my 2 Nanos were actually far more asymmetrical, so I would not worry ,- just unbutton and *stuff* for a couple of weeks



OMG, thank you so much for the stuffing tip! I stuffed my bag and left it for one week and it really worked! I just removed the silk paper and the bag and closed the buttons together again. I was able to shape the folds symmetrical by hand. I’m so happy


----------



## poleneceline

windnocturne said:


> Could I ask if you can fit a small wallet inside or is it a strictly phone/keys only type of bag? The opening looks pretty small on online reviews I’ve watched so far…



Ok, so I tried to look into your past posts, so let me know if I got this right. You might have a Huit mini, but you're asking about a full size Huit? 

Mini Huit would do better with a card case than a wallet, especially if you put a big phone in. Afterwards, you could probably throw in a couple small items like lipstick or other cosmetics, hand spray, and that's full. But it's a mini/small bag, so if you like smaller bags, get this for sure.

For the full size Huit, I think it's twice the size of the mini huit. Design is the same, but the full size Huit is deceptively large, which is why I love it so much. Normally I carry a thick wallet, a phone, masks, keys in a case, and a big pouch. I could also change the wallet for a full size wallet no problem. I can also put in two water bottles before I can't cinch the top. For people who like carrying a lot of things and don't mind a little weight from their bag, full size Huit is fantastic. I'm currently using it and to me it works in all situations. 

I haven't had a mini Neuf before, but the full size Neuf also holds a ton. I can carry the same as the Huit, including a water bottle. The best is these bags hold their shape well even if you load them up.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Ok, so I tried to look into your past posts, so let me know if I got this right. You might have a Huit mini, but you're asking about a full size Huit?
> 
> Mini Huit would do better with a card case than a wallet, especially if you put a big phone in. Afterwards, you could probably throw in a couple small items like lipstick or other cosmetics, hand spray, and that's full. But it's a mini/small bag, so if you like smaller bags, get this for sure.
> 
> For the full size Huit, I think it's twice the size of the mini huit. Design is the same, but the full size Huit is deceptively large, which is why I love it so much. Normally I carry a thick wallet, a phone, masks, keys in a case, and a big pouch. I could also change the wallet for a full size wallet no problem. I can also put in two water bottles before I can't cinch the top. For people who like carrying a lot of things and don't mind a little weight from their bag, full size Huit is fantastic. I'm currently using it and to me it works in all situations.
> 
> I haven't had a mini Neuf before, but the full size Neuf also holds a ton. I can carry the same as the Huit, including a water bottle. The best is these bags hold their shape well even if you load them up.



Thanks very much!! 
I was referring the neuf mini, but sounds like the full size Huit is something I’d definitely consider at some point too  I only worry about stuffing it (the full size huit) till it becomes like a black hole and I’ve seen some pre loved full size Huits that look like the handle had stretched out a bit from the weight of stuff. 

I kind of feel like I just discovered Polene and I’m admiring all their different designs and trying to decide which next Polene bag to get without breaking the bank by buying all of them hahaha!


----------



## lalailah

First time poster here!  

I am thinking about buying my first Polene bag. I cannot decide between Huit mini and beri. I want something small that I could wear crossbody. I love both of them! Which one would you recommend? I am also unsure whether to buy chalk or blush, both of them are so nice


----------



## crlmns

hi (: for those who have the umi, do you think this bag is too bulky when crossbody? and on the shoulder (short and long)? thanks!


----------



## Froydis

lalailah said:


> First time poster here!
> 
> I am thinking about buying my first Polene bag. I cannot decide between Huit mini and beri. I want something small that I could wear crossbody. I love both of them! Which one would you recommend? I am also unsure whether to buy chalk or blush, both of them are so nice



Hi! I don’t have either bag so not the best judge but looking at them I feel like Beri looks most suited for crossbody due to its shape - I can imagine mini huit being a little less comfortable. But I beg to differ and hopefully someone who has a mini huit can enlighten us!

In terms of blush or chalk the questions I’d ask myself are:
- What colour are your other bags? (I like to get something different so each of my bags have their particular purpose. I rarely get the same type of bag in the same colour)
- How likely are you to wear blush / chalk given the colours of your clothes and the outfits you reach out for?


----------



## Punkey

lalailah said:


> First time poster here!
> 
> I am thinking about buying my first Polene bag. I cannot decide between Huit mini and beri. I want something small that I could wear crossbody. I love both of them! Which one would you recommend? I am also unsure whether to buy chalk or blush, both of them are so nice


I got both. I am only using the beri in taupe as a going out bag and wear it more on the shoulder rather than crossbody. You could use it as a casual bag but for me it is a bit too small for that. 

The huit mini is perfect for crossbody and everyday. The chalk is probably more versatile than the blush but it depends what you wear/like.


----------



## poleneceline

crlmns said:


> hi (: for those who have the umi, do you think this bag is too bulky when crossbody? and on the shoulder (short and long)? thanks!



When I had the Umi I really liked it. I'm a short person but it looked great to me. However, do you have any specific concerns or examples of what would be considered bulky to you?


----------



## Jereni

Here it is!!! Shipping was super fast. It’s as gorgeous as I suspected.




Need to try it out first so nothing in the way of a ‘review’ yet.


----------



## crlmns

poleneinblack said:


> When I had the Umi I really liked it. I'm a short person but it looked great to me. However, do you have any specific concerns or examples of what would be considered bulky to you?


thank you! one exemple for what I mean is that I considere the un nano a very comfortable bag to wear.. the strap is in the back, and for reason the bag stay really close to the body. although the umi have about the same deep as the nano, some pictures of people wearing it crossbody made me wonder if it's comfortable too or if it kind of get in the way..


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Here it is!!! Shipping was super fast. It’s as gorgeous as I suspected.
> 
> View attachment 5388859
> 
> 
> Need to try it out first so nothing in the way of a ‘review’ yet.



Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Here it is!!! Shipping was super fast. It’s as gorgeous as I suspected.
> 
> View attachment 5388859
> 
> 
> Need to try it out first so nothing in the way of a ‘review’ yet.



Beautiful!! Is this the full size? I'm still lusting after a full size taupe Huit...


----------



## poleneceline

crlmns said:


> thank you! one exemple for what I mean is that I considere the un nano a very comfortable bag to wear.. the strap is in the back, and for reason the bag stay really close to the body. although the umi have about the same deep as the nano, some pictures of people wearing it crossbody made me wonder if it's comfortable too or if it kind of get in the way..



I think this is something you're going to have to try for yourself before you can know the answer. I will say ordering from them online and returning items was a very easy process.


----------



## everydaywei

I've had such a disappointing experience with my fourth Polene bag (Numero Dix in the smooth cognac) that I feel I must share  

Firstly, the colour is beautiful and the leather and lining are lovely and buttery soft. However, the glazing on the bag has major issues. I've only had the bag for a day, have only tried it on around the house but the glazing has been peeling off like crazy, literally as soon as it came out of the box. It's so bad that it's all over my floor. It's coming off the belt loops and the strap, which I thought I could live with, as I've experienced minor peeling glazing on my Proenza Schouler PS11 without it getting worse), but this is on another level. I really don't think it will stop. The peeling on the zipper pull is especially bad and unsightly. I've contacted Polene to return the bag so I hope that's a straightforward process. I've never experienced something like this with any bag purchase. It's really put me off their smooth leathers. Before purchasing this one, I had seen a review on Youtube for this bag in the exact same finish and colour, the reviewer experienced quick wearing down of the leather in the belt loops after one wear but there was no mention of glazing issues so I took the risk and ordered.

I've attached some photos of the bag where the glazing is starting to lift again, this is far from the worst of it. I can already see other areas lifting off near the edge of the leather. Has anyone else with the dix in a smooth leather experienced the same issue? Or any of their other designs in a smooth leather?


----------



## lalailah

Punkey said:


> I got both. I am only using the beri in taupe as a going out bag and wear it more on the shoulder rather than crossbody. You could use it as a casual bag but for me it is a bit too small for that.
> 
> The huit mini is perfect for crossbody and everyday. The chalk is probably more versatile than the blush but it depends what you wear/like.


thanks


----------



## windnocturne

Hi! I just wanted to share a hack I discovered for my huit mini - I found this round felt stationery holder in a $2 shop that I put inside my huit mini to protect the suede lining. Hoping this would reduce the scuff marks / potential accidental stains!!


----------



## purplehilighter

purplehilighter said:


> Help! I have the un nano and dix hobo in taupe. Am looking to get the, cyme, neuf and neuf mini in colors other than taupe. What would you ladies recommend?


Sigh... Why doesn't the neuf mini come in cognac?


----------



## lat34

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 5383599
> View attachment 5383600
> View attachment 5383601


Hi, new user here. I've been eyeing the Polène Beri bag (love love its unusual shape), but I hate that it doesn't zip. I've been looking at the dix - do you like how it wears? Does it fit quite a bit of things? 

A bit off-topic, but why don't more high-quality bags zip? Other than these, I've only found a few similar bags with an interesting shape (e.g., origami-like or moon shape), without significant branding, that zip. Those options are much more expensive (thinking the beautiful Balenciaga neo classic city, Loewe Puzzle, and some of the Wandler pieces). 
I'm about to defend my PhD and wanted to get a beautiful everyday bag as a gift, was budgeting up to $1000 but could go a bit higher. 
Any thoughts about the numéro dix - or these others bags - would love to hear!


----------



## lat34

poleneinblack said:


> Ok, so I tried to look into your past posts, so let me know if I got this right. You might have a Huit mini, but you're asking about a full size Huit?
> 
> Mini Huit would do better with a card case than a wallet, especially if you put a big phone in. Afterwards, you could probably throw in a couple small items like lipstick or other cosmetics, hand spray, and that's full. But it's a mini/small bag, so if you like smaller bags, get this for sure.
> 
> For the full size Huit, I think it's twice the size of the mini huit. Design is the same, but the full size Huit is deceptively large, which is why I love it so much. Normally I carry a thick wallet, a phone, masks, keys in a case, and a big pouch. I could also change the wallet for a full size wallet no problem. I can also put in two water bottles before I can't cinch the top. For people who like carrying a lot of things and don't mind a little weight from their bag, full size Huit is fantastic. I'm currently using it and to me it works in all situations.
> 
> I haven't had a mini Neuf before, but the full size Neuf also holds a ton. I can carry the same as the Huit, including a water bottle. The best is these bags hold their shape well even if you load them up.


So helpful! Thanks for this. I'm considering buying the full-size neuf, and it's so helpful to know it fits a lot.  Can I ask: how well does the bag close? Do you think it works well as an everyday bag (e.g., things don't come falling out of it every time it tips over)? I'm also hesitating because I wonder if it works well for travel without a zipper closure. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mooLV

Jereni said:


> Here it is!!! Shipping was super fast. It’s as gorgeous as I suspected.
> 
> View attachment 5388859
> 
> 
> Need to try it out first so nothing in the way of a ‘review’ yet.


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## purplehilighter

lat34 said:


> So helpful! Thanks for this. I'm considering buying the full-size neuf, and it's so helpful to know it fits a lot.  Can I ask: how well does the bag close? Do you think it works well as an everyday bag (e.g., things don't come falling out of it every time it tips over)? I'm also hesitating because I wonder if it works well for travel without a zipper closure.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you are worried about security, I have a hack where I put a drawstring canvas bag within my no-zipper bag(s), so that it makes it harder to get to that wallet. Sure it's a pain, but at least you know your wallet will be safe(r).


----------



## lat34

purplehilighter said:


> If you are worried about security, I have a hack where I put a drawstring canvas bag within my no-zipper bag(s), so that it makes it harder to get to that wallet. Sure it's a pain, but at least you know your wallet will be safe(r).


That's a great idea. Better probably than the purse inserts that never completely fit. Thanks!


----------



## poleneceline

lat34 said:


> So helpful! Thanks for this. I'm considering buying the full-size neuf, and it's so helpful to know it fits a lot.  Can I ask: how well does the bag close? Do you think it works well as an everyday bag (e.g., things don't come falling out of it every time it tips over)? I'm also hesitating because I wonder if it works well for travel without a zipper closure.
> 
> Thanks!!



It's a magnetic closure and it works well enough for me, especially if you carry it top-handle. I definitely would have to try pretty hard to shake things out of the bag, but I also keep small items in a pouch. I find I don't miss a zipper or flap at all. I used my Neuf for a weekend of very stressful traveling (3 flights!) and it served me very well. I had my wallet, phone, a pouch, masks, boarding pass, I was set! So no, I wasn't worried about security, but sometimes security is what you perceive and your personal feelings. I had a great experience and no worries about security, but if you're someone who does worry a lot and has anxiety, you might want to keep this in mind. I do recommend trying the bag out for yourself, that's the only way to know!


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> Beautiful!! Is this the full size? I'm still lusting after a full size taupe Huit...



Yes it is. I wanted the mini in this color or the almond but both are sold out. Still might think get a mini at some point depending what colors they do, but we’ll see how the full size one ‘wears’ first.

This one is more or less bigger than what I need in a normal handbag, but I suspect the mini might be too small, I know that some folks struggle getting in and out of it. Wish there was an in between size!


----------



## lat34

poleneinblack said:


> It's a magnetic closure and it works well enough for me, especially if you carry it top-handle. I definitely would have to try pretty hard to shake things out of the bag, but I also keep small items in a pouch. I find I don't miss a zipper or flap at all. I used my Neuf for a weekend of very stressful traveling (3 flights!) and it served me very well. I had my wallet, phone, a pouch, masks, boarding pass, I was set! So no, I wasn't worried about security, but sometimes security is what you perceive and your personal feelings. I had a great experience and no worries about security, but if you're someone who does worry a lot and has anxiety, you might want to keep this in mind. I do recommend trying the bag out for yourself, that's the only way to know!



This is super helpful! I really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> Here it is!!! Shipping was super fast. It’s as gorgeous as I suspected.
> 
> View attachment 5388859
> 
> 
> Need to try it out first so nothing in the way of a ‘review’ yet.


Is this the large? How is the size for you?


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> Yes it is. I wanted the mini in this color or the almond but both are sold out. Still might think get a mini at some point depending what colors they do, but we’ll see how the full size one ‘wears’ first.
> 
> This one is more or less bigger than what I need in a normal handbag, but I suspect the mini might be too small, I know that some folks struggle getting in and out of it. Wish there was an in between size!


Agreed! I wish there was an in between size. The mini is indeed a notch too small. 
Enjoy your new handbag


----------



## Nak93

poleneinblack said:


> When I had the Umi I really liked it. I'm a short person but it looked great to me. However, do you have any specific concerns or examples of what would be considered bulky to you?


Hello  reading your reply to the other person considering the umi (as I am too) Could I ask why you you returned it? Or sold it? As I assume when you said 'when you had' you got rid of it? 
Many thanks!


----------



## windnocturne

lat34 said:


> Hi, new user here. I've been eyeing the Polène Beri bag (love love its unusual shape), but I hate that it doesn't zip. I've been looking at the dix - do you like how it wears? Does it fit quite a bit of things?
> 
> A bit off-topic, but why don't more high-quality bags zip? Other than these, I've only found a few similar bags with an interesting shape (e.g., origami-like or moon shape), without significant branding, that zip. Those options are much more expensive (thinking the beautiful Balenciaga neo classic city, Loewe Puzzle, and some of the Wandler pieces).
> I'm about to defend my PhD and wanted to get a beautiful everyday bag as a gift, was budgeting up to $1000 but could go a bit higher.
> Any thoughts about the numéro dix - or these others bags - would love to hear!


Hi! I don’t own a dix but I’ve watched a couple of online reviews which said that the dix actually holds a lot less than it looks because of the crescent shape. However I guess if you’re just looking to carry a phone, small wallet and keys then surely that’ll be fine. It also seems to be quite versatile for styling.  

I actually just ordered a beri in lilac today (after contemplating so many of Polene’s different bags because they are all so beautiful) - will share my thoughts after getting it if you’d like to know 
All the best for your PhD defence!


----------



## poleneceline

Nak93 said:


> Hello  reading your reply to the other person considering the umi (as I am too) Could I ask why you you returned it? Or sold it? As I assume when you said 'when you had' you got rid of it?
> Many thanks!



I got a bunch of Polene designs at the beginning of my "handbag journey" so prior to this I didn't carry handbags at all. I learned a lot about what I like to use, how much stuff I carry, etc, etc. The Umi doesn't carry a lot of stuff and the zipper was stiff. The zipper also scratched my hand when I tried to put stuff in. I didn't even take it out for a spin before I decided to return it. I canceled my Dix preorder for the same reasons. 

For other bags, I returned the beri because it was too small and the top handle clasp kept opening on me, and I returned the Sept because I don't like fussy clasps. It also holds less than I expected because you can't stack things up to the top. If you do the flap won't close prettily. My favorites are the Neuf and the Huit because I can just throw things in, it looks nice, and it's easy to take things out or close them.


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> I got a bunch of Polene designs at the beginning of my "handbag journey" so prior to this I didn't carry handbags at all. I learned a lot about what I like to use, how much stuff I carry, etc, etc. The Umi doesn't carry a lot of stuff and the zipper was stiff. The zipper also scratched my hand when I tried to put stuff in. I didn't even take it out for a spin before I decided to return it. I canceled my Dix preorder for the same reasons.
> 
> For other bags, I returned the beri because it was too small and the top handle clasp kept opening on me, and I returned the Sept because I don't like fussy clasps. It also holds less than I expected because you can't stack things up to the top. If you do the flap won't close prettily. My favorites are the Neuf and the Huit because I can just throw things in, it looks nice, and it's easy to take things out or close them.



It sounds like we have similar taste in Polene in terms of liking the ones easy to get in and out of. You might enjoy the Cyme as well - I love mine. I have the smaller size and keep the sides tucked in, so it looks more tulip-y than boat shaped.


----------



## Getdona

Hi everyone. Just wanna Ask if any of you guys own the Cyme mini. I’m thinking of purchasing it. Also if you have any recommendations for an organizer insert for it. Pros and cons? Thank you.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

So ladies, I faltered and bought the new Cyme Tissè after convincing myself that it’s just like buying a Chanel Deauville in Canvas . I’ll share the bag candy as here I am once again matching Polène to my Zara Sandals


----------



## purplehilighter

Sorry. Ignore this post. Fat fingers.


----------



## purplehilighter

Melanin_Monroe said:


> So ladies, I faltered and bought the new Cyme Tissè after convincing myself that it’s just like buying a Chanel Deauville in Canvas . I’ll share the bag candy as here I am once again matching Polène to my Zara Sandals
> View attachment 5391699


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Getdona

Melanin_Monroe said:


> So ladies, I faltered and bought the new Cyme Tissè after convincing myself that it’s just like buying a Chanel Deauville in Canvas . I’ll share the bag candy as here I am once again matching Polène to my Zara Sandals
> View attachment 5391699


This is beautiful. 
love this whole combo. Perfect fo summer. I’m thinking of purchasing the cyme mini


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Getdona said:


> This is beautiful.
> love this whole combo. Perfect fo summer. I’m thinking of purchasing the cyme mini


Yes I was thinking just along those lines. I had no summer tote or something I could bring to the beach.
What colour are you thinking of?


----------



## Nak93

poleneinblack said:


> I got a bunch of Polene designs at the beginning of my "handbag journey" so prior to this I didn't carry handbags at all. I learned a lot about what I like to use, how much stuff I carry, etc, etc. The Umi doesn't carry a lot of stuff and the zipper was stiff. The zipper also scratched my hand when I tried to put stuff in. I didn't even take it out for a spin before I decided to return it. I canceled my Dix preorder for the same reasons.
> 
> For other bags, I returned the beri because it was too small and the top handle clasp kept opening on me, and I returned the Sept because I don't like fussy clasps. It also holds less than I expected because you can't stack things up to the top. If you do the flap won't close prettily. My favorites are the Neuf and the Huit because I can just throw things in, it looks nice, and it's easy to take things out or close them.


Thank you kindly for response! 
Oh everywhere I have seen/read people say Umi is quite spacious - I don't enjoy mini bags but also don't need a tote lets say. A good middle and am hoping Umi will be that , everyone definitely differs! Hmm with the zip might be an issue , although I own more zipped than not bags and have never felt them be uncomfortable , I'll try take more notice if they scratch me or not  I just love the Polene aesthetic , especially the Umi. Hopefully It satisfies the 'nice looking bag that can fit more than a wallet , phone and keys' category I have in mind (when/if I decide to pull the trigger on the purchase  )


----------



## Getdona

Melanin_Monroe said:


> Yes I was thinking just along those lines. I had no summer tote or something I could bring to the beach.
> What colour are you thinking of?


I’m thinking of getting the Toupe color. Polene really has beautiful designs and their quality is great.I was already set on getting the Chloe woody tote for summer but the price of it is not something % I’m willing to pay for a material that wont last a long time. The Tissè also is on my list too but I’m concerned with the cotton material getting dirty over time but for sure there are products that you can use to protect it and plus it looks so pretty with the combination of the white cotton and leather.


----------



## Froydis

Melanin_Monroe said:


> So ladies, I faltered and bought the new Cyme Tissè after convincing myself that it’s just like buying a Chanel Deauville in Canvas . I’ll share the bag candy as here I am once again matching Polène to my Zara Sandals
> View attachment 5391699


Gorgeous! All ready for the summer


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

purplehilighter said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you.


Getdona said:


> I’m thinking of getting the Toupe color. Polene really has beautiful designs and their quality is great.I was already set on getting the Chloe woody tote for summer but the price of it is not something % I’m willing to pay for a material that wont last a long time. The Tissè also is on my list too but I’m concerned with the cotton material getting dirty over time but for sure there are products that you can use to protect it and plus it looks so pretty with the combination of the white cotton and leather.





Getdona said:


> I’m thinking of getting the Toupe color. Polene really has beautiful designs and their quality is great.I was already set on getting the Chloe woody tote for summer but the price of it is not something % I’m willing to pay for a material that wont last a long time. The Tissè also is on my list too but I’m concerned with the cotton material getting dirty over time but for sure there are products that you can use to protect it and plus it looks so pretty with the combination of the white cotton and leather.


That would really be lovely. With Polène now on my radar, I also find it hard to shell money out for other brands.

I’ll try waterproof it with Collonil and see how it goes. I’m also planning on  using it with my Neverfull Purse Organiser so I can protect the interior.


----------



## Getdona

Melanin_Monroe said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> That would really be lovely. With Polène now on my radar, I also find it hard to shell money out for other brands.
> 
> I’ll try waterproof it with Collonil and see how it goes. I’m also planning on  using it with my Neverfull Purse Organiser so I can protect the interior.


What kind of organizer do you use?


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Getdona said:


> What kind of organizer do you use?


Nothing special, just a felt one off Amazon for a Neverfull MM


----------



## Getdona

Melanin_Monroe said:


> Nothing special, just a felt one off Amazon for a Neverfull MM


Got it.☺️ Thank you enjoy your new pretty bag.


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> It sounds like we have similar taste in Polene in terms of liking the ones easy to get in and out of. You might enjoy the Cyme as well - I love mine. I have the smaller size and keep the sides tucked in, so it looks more tulip-y than boat shaped.



Is there another way to carry it besides on the shoulder?


----------



## Jereni

Melanin_Monroe said:


> So ladies, I faltered and bought the new Cyme Tissè after convincing myself that it’s just like buying a Chanel Deauville in Canvas . I’ll share the bag candy as here I am once again matching Polène to my Zara Sandals
> View attachment 5391699



I love this pic!!! Looks like you are ready to step onto a fabulous yacht in the Mediterranean!


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> Is there another way to carry it besides on the shoulder?



I do long straps when I need it on the shoulder, and the short straps when I hand carry or elbow carry. I especially love the elbow carry with this bag. Just makes me feel fancy, not sure why.




I also started tucking in the ‘tails’ on the two sides when it’s in the tulip arrangement. Looks more organic to me that way.


----------



## Getdona

Jereni said:


> I do long straps when I need it on the shoulder, and the short straps when I hand carry or elbow carry. I especially love the elbow carry with this bag. Just makes me feel fancy, not sure why.
> 
> View attachment 5392178
> 
> 
> I also started tucking in the ‘tails’ on the two sides when it’s in the tulip arrangement. Looks more organic to me that way.
> 
> View attachment 5392179


Is this the Mini? What a beauty. Can’t wait for mine to arrive. Just took the plunge and ordered it about 10mins ago  bought the Cyme Mini in Toupe


----------



## Jereni

Getdona said:


> Is this the Mini? What a beauty. Can’t wait for mine to arrive. Just took the plunge and ordered it about 10mins ago  bought the Cyme Mini in Toupe



Yes it is the Mini - I was meaning to respond to your post from the other page but just forgot. This is the mini in the lavendar/lilac. It’s a great bag and I’m very happy with it.


----------



## Getdona

Jereni said:


> Yes it is the Mini - I was meaning to respond to your post from the other page but just forgot. This is the mini in the lavendar/lilac. It’s a great bag and I’m very happy with it.


So pretty. I’m excited for mine seeing your posts. We are all ready for summer


----------



## JenJBS

Melanin_Monroe said:


> So ladies, I faltered and bought the new Cyme Tissè after convincing myself that it’s just like buying a Chanel Deauville in Canvas . I’ll share the bag candy as here I am once again matching Polène to my Zara Sandals
> View attachment 5391699


 
Congratulations on your new beauty!      The purse and sandles are a perfect combination.


----------



## mooLV

Nak93 said:


> Thank you kindly for response!
> Oh everywhere I have seen/read people say Umi is quite spacious - I don't enjoy mini bags but also don't need a tote lets say. A good middle and am hoping Umi will be that , everyone definitely differs! Hmm with the zip might be an issue , although I own more zipped than not bags and have never felt them be uncomfortable , I'll try take more notice if they scratch me or not  I just love the Polene aesthetic , especially the Umi. Hopefully It satisfies the 'nice looking bag that can fit more than a wallet , phone and keys' category I have in mind (when/if I decide to pull the trigger on the purchase  )


I have the Umi and don’t find it to be  too small. It definitely holds more than the mini neuf or un nano.  I can fit my long wallet along with phone, keys, glasses, hand sanitizer, masks, lip gloss, and still have some room to spare.  I do plan to switch to a small wallet to make it easier to get in and out.  The zipper isn’t an issue for me.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

I love my Neuf Mini so much! It’s so cute! The only issue I have - which I did know before, though - is that my wallet (a „long“ one - LV Emilie) doesn’t fit very easily. I have to cramp it through the opening. Other than that it fits everything I need: My phone, my mask, my keys, a package of tissues, and a lipstick. Just a FYI for someone who may be interested in buying it. 

Last night I was browsing Polène‘s website and came across the Umi in Cognac. It’s really calling my name. I think the Neuf Mini is a bit more elegant while the Umi is more casual. I’m looking for a bag that I can wear with my sneakers or my mom jeans. Thinking about purchasing it. Luckily, the Polène bags don’t break your bank.


----------



## purplehilighter

Jereni said:


> I do long straps when I need it on the shoulder, and the short straps when I hand carry or elbow carry. I especially love the elbow carry with this bag. Just makes me feel fancy, not sure why.
> 
> View attachment 5392178
> 
> 
> I also started tucking in the ‘tails’ on the two sides when it’s in the tulip arrangement. Looks more organic to me that way.
> 
> View attachment 5392179


So pretty! Now I am torn between the canvas one and a full leather one...


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> Last night I was browsing Polène‘s website and came across the Umi in Cognac. It’s really calling my name. I think the Neuf Mini is a bit more elegant while the Umi is more casual. I’m looking for a bag that I can wear with my sneakers or my mom jeans. Thinking about purchasing it. Luckily, the Polène bags don’t break your bank.



… A few hours later and I’ve ordered it. Very excited for it to arrive as I’ve found matching loafers for spring.


----------



## Maui528

Hi all! I am deciding between the numero un nano and the Beri. I love the lilac! I’m also considering navy if I get the numero un. Anyone have pics of these colors? And also which bag would you recommend? Thank you!


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> I do long straps when I need it on the shoulder, and the short straps when I hand carry or elbow carry. I especially love the elbow carry with this bag. Just makes me feel fancy, not sure why.
> 
> View attachment 5392178
> 
> 
> I also started tucking in the ‘tails’ on the two sides when it’s in the tulip arrangement. Looks more organic to me that way.
> 
> View attachment 5392179



It looks great on you! I've avoided getting a tote bag so far, because I feel like I don't need it. A tote bag, even a small one, might look really bulky on me, and it would be terrible for my back. (But I did find a Celine sangle dupe in a thrift shop for only 20 bucks!)


----------



## poleneceline

I'm just waiting to sell my mini Huit in Taupe, and then I will order the full size Huit in taupe. Still nursing dreams of getting a taupe Neuf, chalk white Huit as well and then I have both bags in three colors. The aesthetics would be amazing.


----------



## poleneceline

For those of you struggling to choose what color you want your Polene bag to be in, I decided to take this quiz and figure out what color palette would suit me. Turns out I'm deep/dark winter, which is why black, taupe and white look good on me, but I hated camel and cognac.









						How To Create Your Personal Color Palette (FREE Color Quiz) | Cladwell
					

Take our color quiz to discover your color palette that complements your eyes, hair, and skin tone. Find your neutrals, mains, and accent colors from these 12 seasonal color palettes to personalize your capsule




					cladwell.com


----------



## Jereni

windnocturne said:


> Could I ask if you can fit a small wallet inside or is it a strictly phone/keys only type of bag? The opening looks pretty small on online reviews I’ve watched so far…



I got delayed in responding to this, sorry!

I tried it out with this Bally wallet, which I consider medium sized, tho YMMV.

It fits, and while it’s a little maneuvering to get it in and out, it wasn’t too bad. Definitely plenty of space in the bag after it’s in, also.











A long wallet, like continental-style, probably would be a pain though.


----------



## catmiaow

Does anyone that has a umi find the zip a complete pain? So stiff to open and not easy to close either, not at all easy to get anything in and out.


----------



## poleneceline

catmiaow said:


> Does anyone that has a umi find the zip a complete pain? So stiff to open and not easy to close either, not at all easy to get anything in and out.



I returned mine for this reason. Maybe it will become softer with more use?


----------



## catmiaow

poleneinblack said:


> I returned mine for this reason. Maybe it will become softer with more use?



No it really hasn't, it is about the same if not worse. Wish i had returned it but too late now.


----------



## poleneceline

catmiaow said:


> No it really hasn't, it is about the same if not worse. Wish i had returned it but too late now.



Email them, they might still take the return. As long as you have your original confirmation and such.


----------



## windnocturne

Just a random question about routine leather care. Polene’s site suggests a leather cleaner and transparent cream, and waterproofing. 
Do y’all do this? Any products to recommend? My friend suggested using Cadillac select but I don’t know if it’s really necessary to use a cleaner AND lotion AND waterproofing if I don’t usually beat up my bags that much..


----------



## poleneceline

windnocturne said:


> Just a random question about routine leather care. Polene’s site suggests a leather cleaner and transparent cream, and waterproofing.
> Do y’all do this? Any products to recommend? My friend suggested using Cadillac select but I don’t know if it’s really necessary to use a cleaner AND lotion AND waterproofing if I don’t usually beat up my bags that much..



I am thinking about trying those products, but that's because the majority of my handbags are Polene and my most expensive handbags are Polene. I have yet to have any experience with those products, however. Anyone else?

I did notice that yesterday, after carrying my chalk white Polene Neuf around with denim shorts, I had some color transfer. All I did was use a paper towel and some water and it wiped off immediately. Otherwise, the grained leather is very durable and I have had no issues so far.


----------



## purplehilighter

catmiaow said:


> Does anyone that has a umi find the zip a complete pain? So stiff to open and not easy to close either, not at all easy to get anything in and out.


If Polene rejects the return of the bag, perhaps you could try this - run some vaseline along the teeth of the zip (make sure they're lightly coated but not too lightly) and pull the zip back and forth several times to spread the Vaseline around. I've tried this with some of my bags with stiff zips and it makes it a lot easier to open and close.


----------



## Ava_13579

poleneinblack said:


> The mini Polene Huit in Taupe I'm trying to sell, next to my full size Polene Huit in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390388


Hi.  You mentioned you’re not going to keep the mini but have the large. Mind if I ask, did you find the mini too small for your use, etc.?


----------



## Nak93

mooLV said:


> I have the Umi and don’t find it to be  too small. It definitely holds more than the mini neuf or un nano.  I can fit my long wallet along with phone, keys, glasses, hand sanitizer, masks, lip gloss, and still have some room to spare.  I do plan to switch to a small wallet to make it easier to get in and out.  The zipper isn’t an issue for me.


Thanks so much for your input - appreciate it! Only slight worry is smoothness of zipper as its very half and half opinion (positive / negative ). But most people say to rub wax paper or vaseline if its stiff... so you are happy with zipper ease of opening and closing? Smooth?


----------



## poleneceline

Ava_13579 said:


> Hi.  You mentioned you’re not going to keep the mini but have the large. Mind if I ask, did you find the mini too small for your use, etc.?



It'll fit your cell phone, a card case, and maybe a couple of small items, but that's it. I like carrying my phone, a full size wallet, keys, and a large pouch. The mini was usable when I took it on a test run, but I did find it harder to get things in and out of it. Having said that, I love the Huit, so if no one buys it I will happily keep it. It's cute! Lots of people keep bags that aren't the most user-friendly simply because it's cute, so why not? If you like mini bags you won't have a problem. I'm just not a mini bag fan.


----------



## dr3amimxage

Melanin_Monroe said:


> So ladies, I faltered and bought the new Cyme Tissè after convincing myself that it’s just like buying a Chanel Deauville in Canvas . I’ll share the bag candy as here I am once again matching Polène to my Zara Sandals
> View attachment 5391699



Can you please post more pics of the bag?? I’m also wondering if I should get it. Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Has anyone posted this YouTube video yet of the new Heather color in Numero Un?


----------



## mooLV

Nak93 said:


> Thanks so much for your input - appreciate it! Only slight worry is smoothness of zipper as its very half and half opinion (positive / negative ). But most people say to rub wax paper or vaseline if its stiff... so you are happy with zipper ease of opening and closing? Smooth?


Yes, I haven't had an issue with the zipper


----------



## Maui528

Just came across this video on YouTube. There are already fake Polene bags  I will say her bag looks sooooo off


----------



## Antonia

Maui528 said:


> Just came across this video on YouTube. There are already fake Polene bags  I will say her bag looks sooooo off



She keeps calling it a 'Pauline' bag-lol!  Also, since when is the Numero Un a Sept??   
Also, if there was a body language expert to watch her, she's very fidgety, she's nervous about talking about fake bags I guess!


----------



## clairebc

Does anyone know if huit has suede calfskin lining, or velvet microfiber? It seems like for their non-cotton lined bags, they don't fully differentiate between the two.

*From product pages:
sept - "suede inner lining"
huit - "suede leather lining"
dix - "suede inner lining"
cyme - "suede inner lining" ***I own this one, and it is velvet microfiber
*umi - "suede inner lining"
le cabas - "suede effect interior"*

So is it only real suede if they call it "suede leather lining" ? And "suede inner lining" would mean microfiber? I've found tag images of le cabas and dix that confirm they have microfiber lining. Does sept have real suede leather?

I received the mini Cyme a couples weeks ago, and it has the microfiber, and I really want a bag with suede calfskin interior this time!!

Also of note is that the product page for Cyme shows "full grain textured calf leather" (pebbled leather) when its actually their "textured calf leather" (more similar to a saffiano).


----------



## poleneceline

Maui528 said:


> Just came across this video on YouTube. There are already fake Polene bags  I will say her bag looks sooooo off




I will say, I don't judge people who get fakes or dupes of the high-end, very expensive luxury bags. I myself have a Kate Spade Natalia and a crossbody tote that looks almost identical to the Celine Sangle that I found in a thrift shop. But it hurts me to see fake Polene bags. They are not that expensive, and the money actually goes to skilled craftsmen, the designers, the quality of the materials. Polene is not a large company that can easily take these losses. The people who buy Chanel and Hermes fakes might not be the people who could ever afford the real thing (and therefore wouldn't affect the brand's profits), but Polene's price point is much closer to affordable and they're a much newer, more uncertain company.


----------



## Jereni

clairebc said:


> Does anyone know if huit has suede calfskin lining, or velvet microfiber? It seems like for their non-cotton lined bags, they don't fully differentiate between the two.
> 
> *From product pages:
> sept - "suede inner lining"
> huit - "suede leather lining"
> dix - "suede inner lining"
> cyme - "suede inner lining" ***I own this one, and it is velvet microfiber
> *umi - "suede inner lining"
> le cabas - "suede effect interior"*
> 
> So is it only real suede if they call it "suede leather lining" ? And "suede inner lining" would mean microfiber? I've found tag images of le cabas and dix that confirm they have microfiber lining. Does sept have real suede leather?
> 
> I received the mini Cyme a couples weeks ago, and it has the microfiber, and I really want a bag with suede calfskin interior this time!!
> 
> Also of note is that the product page for Cyme shows "full grain textured calf leather" (pebbled leather) when its actually their "textured calf leather" (more similar to a saffiano).



I can’t comment on the range of terms they use for their interiors - in truth I just assumed they used microfiber in all of them.

For the exterior I will say that I always assumed if the word ‘textured’ was in the description, that it meant the saffiano-type leather.  But I’m seeing now the same inconsistency you describe.

To lay it out:

Un: Full-grained calf leather
Un Mini: Full-grained calf leather
Un Nano: Textured calf leather
Sept (mini): Textured calf leather
Huit: Full-grained calf leather
Neuf: Full-grained textured calf leather
Dix: Full-grained textured calf leather
Beri: Full grain calfskin leather
Cyme: Full-grained textured calf leather
Umi: Full-grained textured calf leather
The only logical reaction to the above is, “what?”

The Neuf, Dix, Cyme, and Umi are not all made of the same leather, obviously.

Now, I say that because I’ve looked at their grained leather as being of two types: the softer one and the saffiano-like one. Originally it was clear that ‘full grained calf leather’ was the former and ‘textured calf leather’ was the second. But maybe there’s a third?

Even so, there’s a mistake in there somewhere because I own the Cyme and the Neuf, and their leather is not the same. Also now own the Huit, and I would have said it’s leather is the same as the Neuf.


----------



## Jereni

Maui528 said:


> Just came across this video on YouTube. There are already fake Polene bags  I will say her bag looks sooooo off




Wowwwww. So…. There is a LOT to unpack here. The first few minutes were great at reminding me why social media _can _be such a bad idea and does not replace good ol’fashioned therapy. This girl badly needs some real people to talk to.

Regarding the whole counterfeit thing, I will say I absolutely judge her and what she’s doing here. Brands making an extremely similar bag, even identical, is one thing. Making an identical product and putting a logo or brand on it so that it is _supposed _to be the same thing is wrong. Wrong. And knowingly buying a counterfeit is illegal, unless I’m mistaken.

At any rate, her YouTube account probably won’t be around for long. My husband sees luxury watch reviewers’ accounts get shut down all the time for allegedly promoting counterfeit. Maybe the difference is that she’s not claiming it’s the real thing.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

dr3amimxage said:


> Can you please post more pics of the bag?? I’m also wondering if I should get it. Thanks!


Here you go  I also added one with an organiser so you can have an idea of how it would be


----------



## Annawakes

@catmiaow For a stiff zipper I have used wax paper and it works wonders.  Just get a small piece and rub it along the teeth of the zipper on both sides.  It doesn’t make any mess at all.  Make sure to cover the entire zipper.  
Then it will zip like a dream


----------



## Antonia

Annawakes said:


> @catmiaow For a stiff zipper I have used wax paper and it works wonders.  Just get a small piece and rub it along the teeth of the zipper on both sides.  It doesn’t make any mess at all.  Make sure to cover the entire zipper.
> Then it will zip like a dream


Thanks for the tip...I have always used zipper wax but that DOES make a mess!  I will try this next time!!


----------



## Froydis

Jereni said:


> Wowwwww. So…. There is a LOT to unpack here. The first few minutes were great at reminding me why social media _can _be such a bad idea and does not replace good ol’fashioned therapy. This girl badly needs some real people to talk to.
> 
> Regarding the whole counterfeit thing, I will say I absolutely judge her and what she’s doing here. Brands making an extremely similar bag, even identical, is one thing. Making an identical product and putting a logo or brand on it so that it is _supposed _to be the same thing is wrong. Wrong. And knowingly buying a counterfeit is illegal, unless I’m mistaken.
> 
> At any rate, her YouTube account probably won’t be around for long. My husband sees luxury watch reviewers’ accounts get shut down all the time for allegedly promoting counterfeit. Maybe the difference is that she’s not claiming it’s the real thing.


I agree. And in fact, because counterfeiting is illegal, it means that the whole production process is illegal, which means there will be slave labour and other abhorrent criminal activities, as there will be no consideration for human rights and any other laws that normal companies need to abide by. Also, ultimately, these counterfeit productions are usually run by people who are running other questionable businesses and so by buying these bags, you are giving your money to criminals and are funding other criminal activities.

It's also really upsetting that even well priced bags like Polène (which I really think is totally worth the price for the quality and craftsmanship you receive) are copied and people are actually willing to buy them just to save a little bit of money. I'd rather just have one nice bag than many crappy counterfeits!


----------



## veganisjustpleather

Melanin_Monroe said:


> Here you go  I also added one with an organiser so you can have an idea of how it would be



Ooh I like the insert a lot!


----------



## catmiaow

Will give that a go thanks!


----------



## catmiaow

Annawakes said:


> @catmiaow For a stiff zipper I have used wax paper and it works wonders.  Just get a small piece and rub it along the teeth of the zipper on both sides.  It doesn’t make any mess at all.  Make sure to cover the entire zipper.
> Then it will zip like a dream



Will give that a go thanks! guessing you mean like wax strips from eBay or am I assuming wrong?

like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165032737524?hash=item266cb7baf4:g:ApoAAOSw9rphI4xN


----------



## Annawakes

catmiaow said:


> Will give that a go thanks! guessing you mean like wax strips from eBay or am I assuming wrong?
> 
> like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165032737524?hash=item266cb7baf4:g:ApoAAOSw9rphI4xN


No, I meant wax paper like the kind you use in the kitchen.  It comes in a big roll like plastic wrap or aluminum foil.  Just tear off a small piece and work on the zipper, rotating the piece as needed as it gets crumpled.  You might have to use a few pieces of the wax paper to cover the entire zipper, both sides.


----------



## lilchoconut

Annawakes said:


> No, I meant wax paper like the kind you use in the kitchen.  It comes in a big roll like plastic wrap or aluminum foil.  Just tear off a small piece and work on the zipper, rotating the piece as needed as it gets crumpled.  You might have to use a few pieces of the wax paper to cover the entire zipper, both sides.



I've used wax paper for a zipper and it worked wonders for my vintage coach bag. I've also used wax paper for sticky edge paint on the strap of a bag and it worked quite well too!


----------



## lat34

I am have watched a ton of videos on the Polène numéro neuf and I've decided to go with that bag. But I can't decide between taupe (what I initially wanted) and beige/camel/black (also beautiful and maybe more useful?). (I don't have any large purses in these colors - but I do have one large purse in chalk, and I've been looking at second hand puzzle bag and at Balenciaga city in black, so....!)

I was reading the return policy on the Polène website and of course the buyer is responsible for return shipping - to France. Has anyone had any success in returning purses to Polène, and any idea on the return shipping fee (I would be shipping from the East coast)?

(Any color input welcome as well! Thanks!)


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

My Umi in Cognac arrived today and - what can I say? It’s stunning!  I think I like it even better than my Neuf Mini. Can’t wait to wear it! The strap can be adjusted, so that you can wear it either crossbody or as a shoulder bag. The zipper… well, there are a lot of opinions on it already. We’ll see how I can handle it.


----------



## Froydis

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> My Umi in Cognac arrived today and - what can I say? It’s stunning!  I think I like it even better than my Neuf Mini. Can’t wait to wear it! The strap can be adjusted, so that you can wear it either crossbody or as a shoulder bag. The zipper… well, there are a lot of opinions on it already. We’ll see how I can handle it.


Ooh, it looks gorgeous! Do keep us posted on how you get on with it! It’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## poleneceline

lat34 said:


> I am have watched a ton of videos on the Polène numéro neuf and I've decided to go with that bag. But I can't decide between taupe (what I initially wanted) and beige/camel/black (also beautiful and maybe more useful?). (I don't have any large purses in these colors - but I do have one large purse in chalk, and I've been looking at second hand puzzle bag and at Balenciaga city in black, so....!)
> 
> I was reading the return policy on the Polène website and of course the buyer is responsible for return shipping - to France. Has anyone had any success in returning purses to Polène, and any idea on the return shipping fee (I would be shipping from the East coast)?
> 
> (Any color input welcome as well! Thanks!)



I love the Neuf and Huit! (I'm a broken record at this point.) I've noticed the beige, nude, and almond colors are very light and pastel. In an earlier post I did show the camel bags I got, so you can look at the color here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/post-35076475

For taupe vs black: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/post-35131225

I have a chalk white Neuf too and when I got some denim blue color transfer on it the other day, I just wiped it off with a damp paper towel. So I'm not that worried about Polene color transfer, unless other people have had a different experience?

When you return handbags to Polene, you actually send it back to Spain. You have to do it through DHL, and you have to make sure the box displays all the labels you need. There's like two I think. I went to a shipping business and had them do it for me so I wouldn't mess it up. But otherwise, the return process is pretty easy. I don't remember paying a shipping return fee actually, but if there was they probably just took it out of the refund. Besides, if you get free shipping, it's only fair to pay a little to ship back. Return message I got from Polene:

"Dear Madam,

We have well received your return request and thank you for this. This request is about to be approved and all the necessary instructions to proceed to the return will be automatically communicated to you by email.

However, to ship back your item to Europe, an additional proforma invoice and a billing certificate are required, so that your parcel will not be detained in customs. You will find these documents attached below, as well as your prepaid shipping label.

The proforma invoice and the billing certificate have to be stuck on the parcel so that they are visible. If it is not the case, the parcel can be blocked at customs and sent back to the sender. Please, sign only the proforma invoice.

Also, we inform you that once upon receipt of your package, the treatment of your return takes a maximum of 15 days, and only at the end of that period we will refund your purchase and we will inform you by email.

Finally, to ship your return parcel, you can drop off your package in your local DHL agency (https://locator.dhl.com/) or schedule a a pick-up by DHL by clicking on the following link : schedule a pick-up Your DHL tracking number (Waybill number) will be ___________.

Should you need any further information, we remain at your entire disposal.
Have a lovely day,
Polène"


----------



## catmiaow

I found returns to Polene a total pain, it cost nearly £30 to send back to Spain and it took forever because I think the company had difficulty finding it but it spent a lot of time sitting in a sorting office in Spain, I complained to Royal Mail who did nothing.


----------



## Ethereial

I've been considering the Beri in chalk for a long time. However, I am concerned that the bag is round and can't "sit" up (no feet, or even a flat base) and in a light color it might get dirtier as I set it down on surfaces. Does anyone have experience with this bag? Any thoughts?


----------



## krisoul

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> My Umi in Cognac arrived today and - what can I say? It’s stunning!  I think I like it even better than my Neuf Mini. Can’t wait to wear it! The strap can be adjusted, so that you can wear it either crossbody or as a shoulder bag. The zipper… well, there are a lot of opinions on it already. We’ll see how I can handle it.


That’s beautiful! How’s the zipper for you?


----------



## Jereni

lat34 said:


> I am have watched a ton of videos on the Polène numéro neuf and I've decided to go with that bag. But I can't decide between taupe (what I initially wanted) and beige/camel/black (also beautiful and maybe more useful?). (I don't have any large purses in these colors - but I do have one large purse in chalk, and I've been looking at second hand puzzle bag and at Balenciaga city in black, so....!)
> 
> I was reading the return policy on the Polène website and of course the buyer is responsible for return shipping - to France. Has anyone had any success in returning purses to Polène, and any idea on the return shipping fee (I would be shipping from the East coast)?
> 
> (Any color input welcome as well! Thanks!)



I’ve returned something to Polene recently and didn’t find it to be much of a problem. They provided a return label, I took it to DHL, eventually got the refund no doubt with shipping deducted. Shrug. But I would advise making sure you have a DHL or similar nearby. 



JewelleryBagAholic said:


> My Umi in Cognac arrived today and - what can I say? It’s stunning!  I think I like it even better than my Neuf Mini. Can’t wait to wear it! The strap can be adjusted, so that you can wear it either crossbody or as a shoulder bag. The zipper… well, there are a lot of opinions on it already. We’ll see how I can handle it.



Gorgeous congrats! And this is the softer pebbled leather right? 



Ethereial said:


> I've been considering the Beri in chalk for a long time. However, I am concerned that the bag is round and can't "sit" up (no feet, or even a flat base) and in a light color it might get dirtier as I set it down on surfaces. Does anyone have experience with this bag? Any thoughts?



In truth, this is one of the reasons I’m not particularly interested in the Beri, cute as it is. Also folks on here have reported that the clasp can be a pain.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

Jereni said:


> I’ve returned something to Polene recently and didn’t find it to be much of a problem. They provided a return label, I took it to DHL, eventually got the refund no doubt with shipping deducted. Shrug. But I would advise making sure you have a DHL or similar nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous congrats! And this is the softer pebbled leather right?
> 
> 
> 
> In truth, this is one of the reasons I’m not particularly interested in the Beri, cute as it is. Also folks on here have reported that the clasp can be a pain.



It’s pebbled calf leather, if I recall it correctly. Very smooth and soft.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

krisoul said:


> That’s beautiful! How’s the zipper for you?



It‘s stiff and difficult to close with one hand. It’s not the easies, honestly, but from some posts on here I knew what I was getting myself into. Maybe it’ll be easier to open and close with time.


----------



## mooLV

JewelleryBagAholic said:


> It‘s stiff and difficult to close with one hand. It’s not the easies, honestly, but from some posts on here I knew what I was getting myself into. Maybe it’ll be easier to open and close with time.


Congrats!   She’s beautiful


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Got the Numero un mini back in 2019, and yesterday I recieved my Numero neuf and Numero onze/Bèri 
I've really fallen in more and more in love with Polène lately, I've already put 2 of their other bags on my birthday wishlist also. I think Polène are about to become my new favorite brand


----------



## mooLV

Maui528 said:


> Just came across this video on YouTube. There are already fake Polene bags  I will say her bag looks sooooo off




I will say that for the prices she paid for 3 fake Polene bags, she could’ve bought a real thing without any guilt or justification!!
 I’ll chalk it up to her being too young to know better and hope she gains some wisdom in life.


----------



## mooLV

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Got the Numero un mini back in 2019, and yesterday I recieved my Numero neuf and Numero onze/Bèri
> I've really fallen in more and more in love with Polène lately, I've already put 2 of their other bags on my birthday wishlist also. I think Polène are about to become my new favorite brand
> View attachment 5397320


Congrats!!!  I love the neuf!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

mooLV said:


> Congrats!!!  I love the neuf!


Thank you! Yes, it's gorgeous, I chose the Camel colour and I'm really glad I did, it was exactly like I hoped


----------



## mooLV

My travel buddy today!


----------



## Antonia

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Got the Numero un mini back in 2019, and yesterday I recieved my Numero neuf and Numero onze/Bèri
> I've really fallen in more and more in love with Polène lately, I've already put 2 of their other bags on my birthday wishlist also. I think Polène are about to become my new favorite brand
> View attachment 5397320


Beautiful Polene family!!


----------



## Froydis

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Got the Numero un mini back in 2019, and yesterday I recieved my Numero neuf and Numero onze/Bèri
> I've really fallen in more and more in love with Polène lately, I've already put 2 of their other bags on my birthday wishlist also. I think Polène are about to become my new favorite brand
> View attachment 5397320


Wow, these are beautiful!  You have such a lovely collection already!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Antonia said:


> Beautiful Polene family!!





Froydis said:


> Wow, these are beautiful!  You have such a lovely collection already!


Thanks, ladies


----------



## poleneceline

Using my Polene Huit today. I keep trying to convince myself I don't need it in three colors, but I just love it that much. I'm even considering keeping the Huit mini I wanted to return before...


----------



## Froydis

poleneinblack said:


> Using my Polene Huit today. I keep trying to convince myself I don't need it in three colors, but I just love it that much. I'm even considering keeping the Huit mini I wanted to return before...


Maybe it was meant to be 
It is a beautiful bag afterall!


----------



## the blvo D

Ladies, I’ve been waiting for the Huit Mini in Fresh Almond to be back in stock. Just saw this on their ig, so it’s never coming back anymore?  I’m torn.


----------



## Naminé

mooLV said:


> I’ll chalk it up to her being too young to know better and hope she gains some wisdom in life.



She may look young, but she is actually married with a kid. So she is definitely a lot older than she looks. Her husband looks older, too. Maybe mid or late-20s or early 30s.

as a matter of fact, her youtube channel is titled as "honest mom humor."



Melanin_Monroe said:


> Here you go  I also added one with an organiser so you can have an idea of how it would be



Thanks Melanin for the pictures. After thinking about it some more, I decided to preorder this tote. I won't have it until after 5/20, but it will be worth the wait. I am excited!


----------



## Jereni

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Got the Numero un mini back in 2019, and yesterday I recieved my Numero neuf and Numero onze/Bèri
> I've really fallen in more and more in love with Polène lately, I've already put 2 of their other bags on my birthday wishlist also. I think Polène are about to become my new favorite brand
> View attachment 5397320



Gorgeous Polene family! The Beri looks so plush here. 



the blvo D said:


> Ladies, I’ve been waiting for the Huit Mini in Fresh Almond to be back in stock. Just saw this on their ig, so it’s never coming back anymore?  I’m torn.



That’s a bummer, but it seems to fit in with what I’ve seen before. Other than their normal neutrals, when a colored bag goes out of stock I feel like it rarely comes back.


----------



## lat34

poleneinblack said:


> I love the Neuf and Huit! (I'm a broken record at this point.) I've noticed the beige, nude, and almond colors are very light and pastel. In an earlier post I did show the camel bags I got, so you can look at the color here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/post-35076475
> 
> For taupe vs black: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-handbags.968366/post-35131225
> 
> I have a chalk white Neuf too and when I got some denim blue color transfer on it the other day, I just wiped it off with a damp paper towel. So I'm not that worried about Polene color transfer, unless other people have had a different experience?
> 
> When you return handbags to Polene, you actually send it back to Spain. You have to do it through DHL, and you have to make sure the box displays all the labels you need. There's like two I think. I went to a shipping business and had them do it for me so I wouldn't mess it up. But otherwise, the return process is pretty easy. I don't remember paying a shipping return fee actually, but if there was they probably just took it out of the refund. Besides, if you get free shipping, it's only fair to pay a little to ship back. Return message I got from Polene:
> 
> "Dear Madam,
> 
> We have well received your return request and thank you for this. This request is about to be approved and all the necessary instructions to proceed to the return will be automatically communicated to you by email.
> 
> However, to ship back your item to Europe, an additional proforma invoice and a billing certificate are required, so that your parcel will not be detained in customs. You will find these documents attached below, as well as your prepaid shipping label.
> 
> The proforma invoice and the billing certificate have to be stuck on the parcel so that they are visible. If it is not the case, the parcel can be blocked at customs and sent back to the sender. Please, sign only the proforma invoice.
> 
> Also, we inform you that once upon receipt of your package, the treatment of your return takes a maximum of 15 days, and only at the end of that period we will refund your purchase and we will inform you by email.
> 
> Finally, to ship your return parcel, you can drop off your package in your local DHL agency (https://locator.dhl.com/) or schedule a a pick-up by DHL by clicking on the following link : schedule a pick-up Your DHL tracking number (Waybill number) will be ___________.
> 
> Should you need any further information, we remain at your entire disposal.
> Have a lovely day,
> Polène"


 Thanks so much! Super helpful. I'm loving the taupe and the chalk, as well as the beige. Black is always lovely too. 
The neuf you received looked like cognac to me too! How did you end up resolving that issue?
Thanks again !!


----------



## lat34

A somewhat related question: has anyone ever used a promo code for a Polène bag?


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

lat34 said:


> A somewhat related question: has anyone ever used a promo code for a Polène bag?



As far as I’m concerned Polène don’t offer any promo codes, maybe only free shipping at certain times (e.g. before Christmas).


----------



## love_craft

For owners of Numero Dix, how's the smooth leather quality and wear/tear around the handle straps? I saw a video on youtube where the leather was peeling/rubbing off for one person and I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Froydis

love_craft said:


> For owners of Numero Dix, how's the smooth leather quality and wear/tear around the handle straps? I saw a video on youtube where the leather was peeling/rubbing off for one person and I don't want that to happen.


Do you have a link to the video please?


----------



## love_craft

Froydis said:


> Do you have a link to the video please?



I'm not sure why purseforum won't let me post the link, but the youtube title is _"POLÈNE Paris bags review ✨ numero dix & numero douze / cyme | what fits, quality, tips to save"_ by mwdee. At 10:02 you can see the wear on the bag strap.


----------



## Froydis

love_craft said:


> I'm not sure why purseforum won't let me post the link, but the youtube title is _"POLÈNE Paris bags review ✨ numero dix & numero douze / cyme | what fits, quality, tips to save"_ by mwdee. At 10:02 you can see the wear on the bag strap.


Oh wow, that is quite bad. I have heard about leather on leather rubbing can be quite damaging but I'm surprised to see this. It would be really interesting to hear what people who own the bag have to say.

Here's the link as somehow I manage to post it!


----------



## everydaywei

Polene sent out another cognac numero dix as the previous one I got was defective and had peeling issues. I suspected this may be a case with their smooth leather dix in general and unfortunately I was right, the new one is already peeling straight out of the box. 

I wish Polene would allow customers to return defective products but they will only send a replacement and not offer a refund which is really disappointing. Just something to note if you ever want to return a defective item and get a refund - don't mention it's defective.


----------



## everydaywei

everydaywei said:


> Polene sent out another cognac numero dix as the previous one I got was defective and had peeling issues. I suspected this may be a case with their smooth leather dix in general and unfortunately I was right, the new one is already peeling straight out of the box.
> 
> I wish Polene would allow customers to return defective products but they will only send a replacement and not offer a refund which is really disappointing. Just something to note if you ever want to return a defective item and get a refund - don't mention it's defective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399578
> View attachment 5399580
> View attachment 5399581
> View attachment 5399582


Also, forgot to add that the glazing is not just coming off on the belt loops where the leather meets, but also the underside of the strap and with my previous dix, it was coming off the zipper pull and mouth of the bag too. I love the leather and colour of the cognac dix but I can't recommend their smooth leather dix because of the issues I've had with them.


----------



## windnocturne

everydaywei said:


> Also, forgot to add that the glazing is not just coming off on the belt loops where the leather meets, but also the underside of the strap and with my previous dix, it was coming off the zipper pull and mouth of the bag too. I love the leather and colour of the cognac dix but I can't recommend their smooth leather dix because of the issues I've had with them.


Thank you for the very helpful information! I wasn’t intending to get a smooth leather bag from polene because I felt I wasn’t able to maintain it (eg avoid getting scratches on it) but now I definitely won’t. From the photos, the smooth leather also somehow doesn’t look like the type of leather that will age nicely with a beautiful patina? Do correct me if I’m wrong here, definitely not a leather expert. 

But anyway, I love their other pebbled leather bags and have just caved in to work stress by ordering a neuf in black oops, can’t wait!! 

(I do own the beri and have used it for a full day walking around so far, think the clasp slipped out once but otherwise haven’t had issues with it, will update it I do. Love the lilac colour of the beri.)


----------



## everydaywei

windnocturne said:


> Thank you for the very helpful information! I wasn’t intending to get a smooth leather bag from polene because I felt I wasn’t able to maintain it (eg avoid getting scratches on it) but now I definitely won’t. From the photos, the smooth leather also somehow doesn’t look like the type of leather that will age nicely with a beautiful patina? Do correct me if I’m wrong here, definitely not a leather expert.
> 
> But anyway, I love their other pebbled leather bags and have just caved in to work stress by ordering a neuf in black oops, can’t wait!!
> 
> (I do own the beri and have used it for a full day walking around so far, think the clasp slipped out once but otherwise haven’t had issues with it, will update it I do. Love the lilac colour of the beri.)


I have polene bags in the pebbled leather (mini neuf), lizard leather (un nano) and textured leather (cyme mini, un nano, mini sept) and whilst I love the durability of the textured leathers, there's something so luxe about the smooth leather (if only the glazing would stay on!). 

I think the leather on the neuf's can be prone to scratching (mine arrived with a small scratch but I couldn't be bothered returning it over something so minor) so I am careful when I use that one.


----------



## Getdona

My Cyme Mini in Taupe is here and she’s adorable  size is perfect for everyday. Glad I chose this size. But still want to get the bigger one


----------



## baghabitz34

My son & sweetheart bought the Neuf in camel for me as a Mother’s Day gift. Love the leather and color. I can definitely see myself buying more Polene bags.


----------



## poleneceline

baghabitz34 said:


> My son & sweetheart bought the Neuf in camel for me as a Mother’s Day gift. Love the leather and color. I can definitely see myself buying more Polene bags.



Congrats! I love my Neuf(s)!


----------



## mayavas

Well, I'll chime in here and say that my cognac smooth leather dix is holding up nicely. I used it as my primary bag for a few months and now use it when I am city living/visiting as it is the perfect size for walking around all day. I don't however put anything too heavy in the bag. But I will now have to pay close attention to the wear on leather loop. It's so sad--I really love the equestrian look of this bag.  

As for the smooth leather, it is beautiful!


----------



## handbagobession

Kate Middleton today with Polene! #katemiddleton #royals


----------



## poleneceline

handbagobession said:


> Kate Middleton today with Polene! #katemiddleton #royals



She has a nice collection of handbags.


----------



## catmiaow

Are they discontinuing the backpacks? noticed two out of four are exhausted. I was hoping they would bring a bigger backpack out.


----------



## catmiaow

Love the look of the Neuf, but wasn't sure if i would like it in person.


----------



## WingNut

catmiaow said:


> Love the look of the Neuf, but wasn't sure if i would like it in person.


I just got one yesterday. Will post pics later. Love it!


----------



## catmiaow

I have the Umi but the zip very annoying, overall though gorgeous bag!


----------



## lemon42

handbagobession said:


> Kate Middleton today with Polene! #katemiddleton #royals



So that color for the Sept mini just appeared on the website today, or at least they consider it a new color.


----------



## poleneceline

catmiaow said:


> Love the look of the Neuf, but wasn't sure if i would like it in person.



You can see lots of reviews and photos online. I personally love mine. Is there a specific part of it you are concerned about?


----------



## Naminé

lemon42 said:


> So that color for the Sept mini just appeared on the website today, or at least they consider it a new color.


It's beautiful! I am adding it to my wishlist.


----------



## poleneceline

lemon42 said:


> So that color for the Sept mini just appeared on the website today, or at least they consider it a new color.



Wow Kate Middleton influencer.


----------



## lemon42

Naminé said:


> It's beautiful! I am adding it to my wishlist.


It's a preorder that ships in July. I don't know if that's intentional, but that's some clever marketing there...

The color is truly beautiful, I sure hope they use it in more styles


----------



## Naminé

lemon42 said:


> It's a preorder that ships in July. I don't know if that's intentional, but that's some clever marketing there...
> 
> The color is truly beautiful, I sure hope they use it in more styles


July is perfect! Plenty of time for me to save up for it. I just hope the preorders don't sell out till then.

I can't place an order yet since I need to pay off some other stuff right now including the Cyme Canvas tote. But once I get those out of the way, that blue beauty will be mine.


----------



## purplehilighter

lemon42 said:


> It's a preorder that ships in July. I don't know if that's intentional, but that's some clever marketing there...
> 
> The color is truly beautiful, I sure hope they use it in more styles


I agree! I was quite miffed that it was only limited to the Un Nano.


----------



## poleneceline

I am still haunted by getting more Neuf and Huit in taupe and chalk, so after thinking about it everyday, and looking at lots of other handbags that don't attract me, I decided to order the same bags I already have in the extra colors I want. Is it necessary? No. Is it what I want? Yes. I was going to wait a month or two to think it over for longer, but I'm tired of thinking about it. If I want light colored neutral bags, why not get these colors in my favorite designs? I'm also afraid the Huit in chalk will sell out before I order, and then they might not bring it back.

I also finally made a Polene account, and then the website showed me all my past orders. Polene is probably the only advertising emails I'm happy to receive.


----------



## poleneceline

A note for anyone who's worried about light colored Polene bags and color transfer: I wore my chalk white Neuf with some jeans once, and the next day I wiped off the blue stain with nothing but a tissue and some water.


----------



## purplehilighter

poleneinblack said:


> I am still haunted by getting more Neuf and Huit in taupe and chalk, so after thinking about it everyday, and looking at lots of other handbags that don't attract me, I decided to order the same bags I already have in the extra colors I want. Is it necessary? No. Is it what I want? Yes. I was going to wait a month or two to think it over for longer, but I'm tired of thinking about it. If I want light colored neutral bags, why not get these colors in my favorite designs? I'm also afraid the Huit in chalk will sell out before I order, and then they might not bring it back.
> 
> I also finally made a Polene account, and then the website showed me all my past orders. Polene is probably the only advertising emails I'm happy to receive.


I feel you. I have been thinking of getting the Neuf in cognac, just 1 week after receiving my Neuf mini. Ugh.


----------



## poleneceline

purplehilighter said:


> I feel you. I have been thinking of getting the Neuf in cognac, just 1 week after receiving my Neuf mini. Ugh.



I was going to sell my Polene Huit Mini and then after only a week I took down my listings. I'm just going to keep it now. It's cute! No regrets. 

What attracts you to the cognac color? It's not my thing personally but I have seen it look very nice on other people.


----------



## LazyAzn

Retroflowers said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> When Polene came out with the mini Neuf, I knew that it was calling out to me.
> 
> The original Neuf is my favourite bag in my collection but I’ve always wished for it to be in a smaller size. I would love to believe Polene heard my thoughts (xD) but they actually came through!!!!
> 
> Since I’ve purchased it in the same colourway (taupe), I figured these pictures will show a really good comparison in the size. I’ve also included mod shots (I’m 5”1, 100lbs for reference) as well! You can see the size difference between the original and small Neuf on me.
> 
> In terms of capacity, I can fit the following items comfortably: Phone, wallet, keys, umbrella, hand sanitiser, tissue, AirPods, lipstick. The original Neuf could fit all these along with my water bottle + iPad/ Kindle (which made it a really good work bag!).
> 
> Overall, I’m mega pleased with the decision to downsize (have already sold away the original one) because I can finally wear this crossbody as well~~  I absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 5332520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332525



@Retroflowers I am currently deciding between the Neuf & Neuf Mini, Thank you for these helpful pictures!

One of the deciding factors for me is if the Neuf mini fits my Kindle Paperwhite ( I must have it on the go! )

If not I think I will go with the original Neuf


----------



## purplehilighter

poleneinblack said:


> I was going to sell my Polene Huit Mini and then after only a week I took down my listings. I'm just going to keep it now. It's cute! No regrets.
> 
> What attracts you to the cognac color? It's not my thing personally but I have seen it look very nice on other people.


I love how rich the color is. I don't have a bag in that color and it is rare to see bags in that color. I also wanted a dark colored bag which is not black so, I thought this was perfect.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> I am still haunted by getting more Neuf and Huit in taupe and chalk, so after thinking about it everyday, and looking at lots of other handbags that don't attract me, I decided to order the same bags I already have in the extra colors I want. Is it necessary? No. Is it what I want? Yes. I was going to wait a month or two to think it over for longer, but I'm tired of thinking about it. If I want light colored neutral bags, why not get these colors in my favorite designs? I'm also afraid the Huit in chalk will sell out before I order, and then they might not bring it back.
> 
> I also finally made a Polene account, and then the website showed me all my past orders. Polene is probably the only advertising emails I'm happy to receive.


I know what you mean about trying to hold off on buying but ending up spending even more time thinking about the bags and trying to find other bags that may come out as a higher “buy priority”, and still coming back to Polene. 

After seeing all the beautiful Neuf photos in this forum, I told myself to wait till July to get one but I decided to stop obsessing online so it’s done and coming today 

Show us a photo of your Polene family when the bags come!


----------



## Jereni

Getdona said:


> My Cyme Mini in Taupe is here and she’s adorable  size is perfect for everyday. Glad I chose this size. But still want to get the bigger one



Yay another Cyme! Gorgeous. I find mine very useful. 



handbagobession said:


> Kate Middleton today with Polene! #katemiddleton #royals



Oh NO lol. There’s about to be a run on Polene bags.


----------



## dcheung

the Cabas in black has been discontinued  was considering getting it


----------



## purplehilighter

Jereni said:


> Yay another Cyme! Gorgeous. I find mine very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh NO lol. There’s about to be a run on Polene bags.


Now I am wondering if I should just get a Cyme as well....


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Yay another Cyme! Gorgeous. I find mine very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh NO lol. There’s about to be a run on Polene bags.



Maybe that's why I ordered! I didn't want to risk running into a shortage or delay, or worse, run into quality issues because Polene is rushing trying to finish orders. Not that they definitely will do that.


----------



## baghabitz34

purplehilighter said:


> I love how rich the color is. I don't have a bag in that color and it is rare to see bags in that color. I also wanted a dark colored bag which is not black so, I thought this was perfect.


My thoughts exactly about cognac. Trying to wait until late summer since I think I’ll use that color more in the fall/winter months.


----------



## poleneceline

Just watched these two videos and the youtuber mentioned some of the bags are out of stock, so it looks like Polene is getting more and more popular. Might want to get in those orders soon, or wait a while until they get more in stock.


----------



## windnocturne

My Neuf arrived and while I love the bag, the strap does seem to have stitching defects 
Waiting for Polene to reply.


----------



## Froydis

Naminé said:


> It's beautiful! I am adding it to my wishlist.


Same! Although my wish list is getting a bit ridiculous now


----------



## Froydis

poleneinblack said:


> I was going to sell my Polene Huit Mini and then after only a week I took down my listings. I'm just going to keep it now. It's cute! No regrets.


It was meant to be!


----------



## Froydis

windnocturne said:


> My Neuf arrived and while I love the bag, the strap does seem to have stitching defects
> Waiting for Polene to reply.


Oh no, that does not look right. Please keep us updated on how Polène respond. Fingers crossed it’s resolved speedily and smoothly x


----------



## poleneceline

I just checked Polene website and it looks like the new Cyme designs that are part cotton, part leather are already sold out! That was quick.


----------



## Jereni

dcheung said:


> the Cabas in black has been discontinued  was considering getting it



I saw that too the other day, it’s a bummer.



poleneinblack said:


> Maybe that's why I ordered! I didn't want to risk running into a shortage or delay, or worse, run into quality issues because Polene is rushing trying to finish orders. Not that they definitely will do that.



I’m dreading the day that a Kardashian shows up with one and then it’s just going to be all over. It’s hella snobby but I would so much prefer they stay as an under-the-radar brand lol.



poleneinblack said:


> I just checked Polene website and it looks like the new Cyme designs that are part cotton, part leather are already sold out! That was quick.



That WAS quick. Wonder if they didn’t make that many.


----------



## Froydis

Jereni said:


> I’m dreading the day that a Kardashian shows up with one and then it’s just going to be all over. It’s hella snobby but I would so much prefer they stay as an under-the-radar brand lol.


Yeah, I have the same thought… I’m worried already with the Duchess of Cambridge wearing it means it’s going to become more mainstream… I just hope Polène will maintain quality and the great price!


----------



## purplehilighter

Froydis said:


> Yeah, I have the same thought… I’m worried already with the Duchess of Cambridge wearing it means it’s going to become more mainstream… I just hope Polène will maintain quality and the great price!


Buy now. Hahaha


----------



## mooLV

The mini neuf just came out in glacier!!!


----------



## purplehilighter

mooLV said:


> The mini neuf just came out in glacier!!!


The new colours are gorgeous!


----------



## lemon42

I like that more blues are being released, it gives me hope for a blue beri  (pun sort of intended)


----------



## Froydis

mooLV said:


> The mini neuf just came out in glacier!!!


Oooooohhhhhh! What a gorgeous colour!!   *adds yet another bag to the growing list*


----------



## poleneceline

mooLV said:


> The mini neuf just came out in glacier!!!



And Polene doesn't email me?! They sent out an email about the new Huit colors but not this? xD

I don't mind Polene becoming mainstream and cool, but I want them to maintain quality and relative affordability. If they have to increase prices to keep up production and quality, I wouldn't mind that. I would rather have higher prices and good quality than low prices and bad quality.


----------



## poleneceline

lemon42 said:


> I like that more blues are being released, it gives me hope for a blue beri  (pun sort of intended)



The baby blue Neuf is stunning, I'm so weak for light blue. A light blue beri would also be amazing, especially with the gold chain option.


----------



## Naminé

Yellowww...  

I love yellow bags! They cheer me up. Another bag to add to my wishlist.


----------



## poleneceline

Naminé said:


> Yellowww...
> 
> I love yellow bags! They cheer me up. Another bag to add to my wishlist.
> 
> View attachment 5402564



Blue AND Yellow?! Oh no...


----------



## Froydis

poleneinblack said:


> I would rather have higher prices and good quality than low prices and bad quality.


Yes, definitely!!


----------



## Naminé

poleneinblack said:


> I just checked Polene website and it looks like the new Cyme designs that are part cotton, part leather are already sold out! That was quick.


The brown color is back in-stock!








						Cyme Canvas - Cognac - Polène
					

Edition - Cognac The sculptural design of the Cabas, featuring the brand’s signature curves and folds, can adopt two different...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## Jereni

OMG D*MN THEM!!!! I literally just this week decided I needed a bag in this colorway. And I love the yellow too. AAAAAAH.


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> OMG D*MN THEM!!!! I literally just this week decided I needed a bag in this colorway. And I love the yellow too. AAAAAAH.
> 
> View attachment 5402661



I am so tempted too...imagine micro bags in these colors!!


----------



## the blvo D

So glad they are adding more colors to the mini neuf. Always wanted them to add the beige color. Now the new Dune and the Wheat colors also seem so close. Argh. I like them all. Not sure if I should just get one of these new colors or waiting for the beige which might never exist.


----------



## the blvo D

The new Dune color.


----------



## Jereni

the blvo D said:


> The new Dune color.



This is pretty too… when I first saw it, I was trying to decide if I was mad that I got the blush before this came out.

But I just got the Huit in nude, which to me is a nude pink, and my guess is this is more similar to that than the Neuf beige?


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> OMG D*MN THEM!!!! I literally just this week decided I needed a bag in this colorway. And I love the yellow too. AAAAAAH.
> 
> View attachment 5402661


The blue is stunning! 
I don't know how they do it?? They release such stunning bags and I have to reason with myself whether I need a new bag or not. 
The neuf mini in glacier and the cyme in cotton beige are my favourites right now. My birthday is also coming up so I may pull the trigger even though I don't really need another bag


----------



## JenJBS

the blvo D said:


> The new Dune color.



Pretty color! If they ever make the Dix in dune, I'll have to get it.


----------



## allyj128

After stalking this thread for awhile, I just got the Neuf in black! Ive been debating between the black and the cognac or camel for months but I don’t have a ton of black. Hope shipping is swift.


----------



## purplehilighter

Do you reckon they will release the Neuf in other colors?


----------



## the blvo D

You know what. Please never be mad because that’s exactly how I felt with myself when I first saw your pic of the mini neuf in Blush!!! I immediately thought I shouldn’t get my Camel. Yours is so pretty!!



Jereni said:


> This is pretty too… when I first saw it, I was trying to decide if I was mad that I got the blush before this came out.
> 
> But I just got the Huit in nude, which to me is a nude pink, and my guess is this is more similar to that than the Neuf beige?


----------



## poleneceline

allyj128 said:


> After stalking this thread for awhile, I just got the Neuf in black! Ive been debating between the black and the cognac or camel for months but I don’t have a ton of black. Hope shipping is swift.



It is very swift, and the black is my favorite by far! Congratulations!


----------



## windnocturne

windnocturne said:


> My Neuf arrived and while I love the bag, the strap does seem to have stitching defects
> Waiting for Polene to reply.


Polene replied and my new strap is on the way! I must day I was quite impressed with the customer service - they replied immediately the next day. 

This may seem silly but how do you fix the neuf’s strap on to the bag?? I’ve been fiddling with it for the past 15 min and just can’t seem to get the golden button out, and I’m already using more force than I normally would just because this is the spare “defective” strap.


----------



## windnocturne

windnocturne said:


> Polene replied and my new strap is on the way! I must day I was quite impressed with the customer service - they replied immediately the next day.
> 
> This may seem silly but how do you fix the neuf’s strap on to the bag?? I’ve been fiddling with it for the past 15 min and just can’t seem to get the golden button out, and I’m already using more force than I normally would just because this is the spare “defective” strap.


Ok I guess I’m really silly. I used even more force and finally popped it out hahaha


----------



## Sibelle

Jereni said:


> OMG D*MN THEM!!!! I literally just this week decided I needed a bag in this colorway. And I love the yellow too. AAAAAAH.
> 
> View attachment 5402661


That light blue is beautiful. I just cannot decide which color to choose. They all look so pretty!


----------



## allyj128

poleneinblack said:


> It is very swift, and the black is my favorite by far! Congratulations!



I love it when orders from Europe arrive faster than orders from Nordstrom.  Can’t wait for it to get here!


----------



## Froydis

windnocturne said:


> Polene replied and my new strap is on the way! I must day I was quite impressed with the customer service - they replied immediately the next day.


Wow! That’s good customer service


----------



## poleneceline

I got the email from Polene today. "New Colors for the Numéro Neuf Mini - The First Signs of Summer"


----------



## poleneceline

Reminding myself that I just ordered from Polene, I have multiple Neuf, I'm not into small bags, and my nearly all black wardrobe would clash with this light yellow and blue is not helping...


----------



## LilOshawott

This is so bad for my wallet... I can't decide if I want a mini Neuf in camel, blush or glacier


----------



## poleneceline

LilOshawott said:


> This is so bad for my wallet... I can't decide if I want a mini Neuf in camel, blush or glacier



I just keep looking at the Neuf Mini in yellow and blue and chanting "I don't need a fun bag, I don't need a fun bag..."


----------



## bubblybags

What colour outfits do you think will match the Glacier and Wheat? They both look SO GOOD but I’m afraid I might get little wear out of them :/


----------



## purplehilighter

bubblybags said:


> What colour outfits do you think will match the Glacier and Wheat? They both look SO GOOD but I’m afraid I might get little wear out of them :/


Depends on how bold you are in dressing. I personally feel they can go with almost everything and almost every color.


----------



## Naminé

bubblybags said:


> What colour outfits do you think will match the Glacier and Wheat? They both look SO GOOD but I’m afraid I might get little wear out of them :/


I have lots of dresses in multiple bright colors and have some yellow and/or blue in the pattern. I think as long as my dress has those colors, I think the wheat and blue can match perfectly!

 I feel yellow and blue are such versatile colors. If your wardrobe is a single color, then the wheat and glacier can add some color to it.


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> I just keep looking at the Neuf Mini in yellow and blue and chanting "I don't need a fun bag, I don't need a fun bag..."



Omg same! I’m so torn. I technically don’t ‘need’ a small bag in light blue, as I have this bag from Nanushka.




But this is just an extremely fun/silly bag for when I’m feeling SUPER casual, whereas the Neuf Mini would be perfection for when I wear these colors but want to look a little more dressed up.

And then, the wheat. This tone of yellow is SO GOOD because while it’s clearly yellow, it also functions as a semi-neutral.



bubblybags said:


> What colour outfits do you think will match the Glacier and Wheat? They both look SO GOOD but I’m afraid I might get little wear out of them :/



Oh I think these would go with a lot!

Glacier: darker blue jeans, tops or dresses in white, gray, pink, yellow, light green, peach, coral, or lavender!

Wheat: any color jeans, tops/dresses in white, gray, minty green, coral, blush pink, rusty reds!


----------



## bubblybags

Ohno.. all of you are making these bags even harder to resist haha


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Omg same! I’m so torn. I technically don’t ‘need’ a small bag in light blue, as I have this bag from Nanushka.
> 
> View attachment 5404138
> 
> 
> But this is just an extremely fun/silly bag for when I’m feeling SUPER casual, whereas the Neuf Mini would be perfection for when I wear these colors but want to look a little more dressed up.
> 
> And then, the wheat. This tone of yellow is SO GOOD because while it’s clearly yellow, it also functions as a semi-neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think these would go with a lot!
> 
> Glacier: darker blue jeans, tops or dresses in white, gray, pink, yellow, light green, peach, coral, or lavender!
> 
> Wheat: any color jeans, tops/dresses in white, gray, minty green, coral, blush pink, rusty reds!



I'm worried the colors, while they are cool toned, they will still clash with my skin tone. And I wear a lot of dark colors. I rarely wear bright or pastel colors. Will it look weird if I have all black and then one pale yellow or pale blue bag?

(Also I sent an email to Polene asking if they will release more pastel colors for the Huit, like the fresh almond green. If it's yes, I might consider it.)


----------



## Antonia

Don't you all just have 'e-neuf' bags already?? 

Why have they not offered the full sized Neuf in spring-like colors?


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> I'm worried the colors, while they are cool toned, they will still clash with my skin tone. And I wear a lot of dark colors. I rarely wear bright or pastel colors. Will it look weird if I have all black and then one pale yellow or pale blue bag?
> 
> (Also I sent an email to Polene asking if they will release more pastel colors for the Huit, like the fresh almond green. If it's yes, I might consider it.)



I suppose a bunch of black bags and then one yellow might make for a slightly odd collection. But then again who cares lol. Get what you love! I will say black bags and a light blue bag would look fine together…




Antonia said:


> Don't you all just have 'e-neuf' bags already??
> 
> Why have they not offered the full sized Neuf in spring-like colors?



I agree, I would love them to release more colors in the regular Neuf also.


----------



## poleneceline

Antonia said:


> Don't you all just have 'e-neuf' bags already??
> 
> Why have they not offered the full sized Neuf in spring-like colors?



I will never have eNeuf bags from Polene hahaha!


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> I suppose a bunch of black bags and then one yellow might make for a slightly odd collection. But then again who cares lol. Get what you love! I will say black bags and a light blue bag would look fine together…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I would love them to release more colors in the regular Neuf also.



It's the struggle between being minimalist/frugal and figuring out how often you can use an item and cost per wear vs getting whatever you like and not worrying about usability and if it's a good way to spend your money. xD

I think getting a yellow handbag is going to clash with my skin tone since I'm Asian, but I could consider the light blue Neuf. I realized I do have blue clothes...


----------



## purplehilighter

poleneinblack said:


> I'm worried the colors, while they are cool toned, they will still clash with my skin tone. And I wear a lot of dark colors. I rarely wear bright or pastel colors. Will it look weird if I have all black and then one pale yellow or pale blue bag?
> 
> (Also I sent an email to Polene asking if they will release more pastel colors for the Huit, like the fresh almond green. If it's yes, I might consider it.)


Hmmmm.... I think since your wardrobe is mostly dark colours, it should not be an issue? Cos I think the contrast will be against your clothes more than your skin tone? And these colors are neutral enough. If it was fresh almond, I think I would be more concerned.


----------



## JenJBS

Just emailed Polene to ask if they plan to make the Numero Dix in Dune. Will share their answer.


----------



## LazyAzn

Anyone prefer the regular Neuf over the Mini Neuf?

I'm still undecisive between them.
Scared the Neuf might look too bulky on me ( I’m 5”3 ) but the Neuf looks like it fits too little for my everyday use


----------



## the blvo D

I’m 5”3 too. I think it depends whether you like to wear it as a crossbody. The regular neuf size can be compared to Celine Belt Bag in the Micro size while the mini neuf size is similar to the Celine Belt in Nano size. The regular neuf is not too big if mostly you intend to carry the top handles, but can definitely look bulky if you intend to wear it often as a crossbody.

I love wearing it crossbody, so I got a mini neuf which I think looks perfect as a crossbody. For me (who normally carry A LOT), it can actually hold quite a lot. The problem is more on the very narrow opening which is a bit annoying although I kind of get used to it now. 



LazyAzn said:


> Anyone prefer the regular Neuf over the Mini Neuf?
> 
> I'm still undecisive between them.
> Scared the Neuf might look too bulky on me ( I’m 5”3 ) but the Neuf looks like it fits too little for my everyday use


----------



## purplehilighter

LazyAzn said:


> Anyone prefer the regular Neuf over the Mini Neuf?
> 
> I'm still undecisive between them.
> Scared the Neuf might look too bulky on me ( I’m 5”3 ) but the Neuf looks like it fits too little for my everyday use


I just ordered the regular Neuf and have the mini. The mini is a bit of a squeeze for me cos I do carry a foldable eco bag with me and other essentials.


----------



## JenJBS

JenJBS said:


> Just emailed Polene to ask if they plan to make the Numero Dix in Dune. Will share their answer.



Dear Madam, 
Thank you for your message. 

We are deeply sorry but we do not plan on launching the Number Ten in the color Dune. 

We remain at your entire disposal,
Have a lovely day,
Polène


----------



## the_baglover

Antonia said:


> Don't you all just have 'e-neuf' bags already??
> 
> Why have they not offered the full sized Neuf in spring-like colors?


Of course not!


----------



## the_baglover

LazyAzn said:


> Anyone prefer the regular Neuf over the Mini Neuf?
> 
> I'm still undecisive between them.
> Scared the Neuf might look too bulky on me ( I’m 5”3 ) but the Neuf looks like it fits too little for my everyday use


If you're carrying it by hand then no. I really don't think this bag looks good as a crossbody.


----------



## deanomatter

I just want to share my Numero Un in trio camel .. wowwww ! Just wowwww   How come I didnt pull the trigger before instead of spending so much on another brand The packaging , the quality … I repeat , the quality … And of course the design… This will be my go-to bag …

Thanks for letting me share my new baby here …


----------



## Antonia

deanomatter said:


> I just want to share my Numero Un in trio camel .. wowwww ! Just wowwww   How come I didnt pull the trigger before instead of spending so much on another brand The packaging , the quality … I repeat , the quality … And of course the design… This will be my go-to bag …
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new baby here …
> 
> View attachment 5404770
> View attachment 5404771


Wow, that bag is stunning!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JenJBS

deanomatter said:


> I just want to share my Numero Un in trio camel .. wowwww ! Just wowwww   How come I didnt pull the trigger before instead of spending so much on another brand The packaging , the quality … I repeat , the quality … And of course the design… This will be my go-to bag …
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new baby here …
> 
> View attachment 5404770
> View attachment 5404771



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Jereni

deanomatter said:


> I just want to share my Numero Un in trio camel .. wowwww ! Just wowwww   How come I didnt pull the trigger before instead of spending so much on another brand The packaging , the quality … I repeat , the quality … And of course the design… This will be my go-to bag …
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new baby here …
> 
> View attachment 5404770
> View attachment 5404771



Stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## Jereni

Sharing my current Polene collection - a medley of pinks. Lilac, nude, and blush.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Sharing my current Polene collection - a medley of pinks. Lilac, nude, and blush.
> 
> View attachment 5404944


Such stunning colors. Congrats. The blush is the Mini Neuf?


----------



## WillWordForBags

I have been a Polene fan since last year and have purchased some of their bags. I find that the Numero Un Nano in chalk is one of my most used bag for weekends (that one as a casual and more spacious alternative to my YSL Toy Loulou in vintage white).
I go from shifting my attention to other higher-end designer brands for a while, and then inevitably coming back to Polene to lust after another one of their new creations or color options.
I must say I absolutely love this brand and will probably end up owning most of their bags, if they maintain their affordable price point, of course.
I am almost ready for my next Polene purchase and I’m happy to report that the lucky winner is the stunning and unique Neuf Mini. I just need to pick a color.
I think this style is so beautiful that it looks amazing in all of the colors it comes in but I, of course, have to pick a color I don’t already have (or not exactly).
These are my choices. My only doubt is that in my experience, Polene photos do not always represent the actual RL color. They seem to appear brighter in their catalogue.
Please, help me decide. (Strongly leaning towards that gorgeous Dune one.)


----------



## poleneceline

LazyAzn said:


> Anyone prefer the regular Neuf over the Mini Neuf?
> 
> I'm still undecisive between them.
> Scared the Neuf might look too bulky on me ( I’m 5”3 ) but the Neuf looks like it fits too little for my everyday use



I am 5 ft tall and I think the Neuf looks fine. I prefer full size over mini bags.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> I have been a Polene fan since last year and have purchased some of their bags. I find that the Numero Un Nano in chalk is one of my most used bag for weekends (that one as a casual and more spacious alternative to my YSL Toy Loulou in vintage white).
> I go from shifting my attention to other higher-end designer brands for a while, and then inevitably coming back to Polene to lust after another one of their new creations or color options.
> I must say I absolutely love this brand and will probably end up owning most of their bags, if they maintain their affordable price point, of course.
> I am almost ready for my next Polene purchase and I’m happy to report that the lucky winner is the stunning and unique Neuf Mini. I just need to pick a color.
> I think this style is so beautiful that it looks amazing in all of the colors it comes in but I, of course, have to pick a color I don’t already have (or not exactly).
> These are my choices. My only doubt is that in my experience, Polene photos do not always represent the actual RL color. They seem to appear brighter in their catalogue.
> Please, help me decide. (Strongly leaning towards that gorgeous Dune one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405117



Dune! I want that bag as well!


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Dune! I want that bag as well!


Right? Thank you! It just seems like such a gorgeous and rare color. Not too pink nor too orange. Very curious to see it IRL. Haven’t been able to find any videos or photos of it other than their catalog images. 
I think I will be ordering very soon. Only bummer is I saw they had free shipping this weekend and now they’re back to their usual $20. So I should have ordered then. Oh, well. Maybe they’ll do another free shipping promo soon?


----------



## Punkey

WillWordForBags said:


> I have been a Polene fan since last year and have purchased some of their bags. I find that the Numero Un Nano in chalk is one of my most used bag for weekends (that one as a casual and more spacious alternative to my YSL Toy Loulou in vintage white).
> I go from shifting my attention to other higher-end designer brands for a while, and then inevitably coming back to Polene to lust after another one of their new creations or color options.
> I must say I absolutely love this brand and will probably end up owning most of their bags, if they maintain their affordable price point, of course.
> I am almost ready for my next Polene purchase and I’m happy to report that the lucky winner is the stunning and unique Neuf Mini. I just need to pick a color.
> I think this style is so beautiful that it looks amazing in all of the colors it comes in but I, of course, have to pick a color I don’t already have (or not exactly).
> These are my choices. My only doubt is that in my experience, Polene photos do not always represent the actual RL color. They seem to appear brighter in their catalogue.
> Please, help me decide. (Strongly leaning towards that gorgeous Dune one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405117


I've got the huit in burgundy and the beri in grey. Not a fan of the dune as it wouldn't go with my pale complexion. 
Depending what season you are in I would say the grey is more for summer and the burgundy for winter. 
Someone in this thread posted a lot of photos of the neuf mini in grey. Maybe try to find them as she gave an in-depth review.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Right? Thank you! It just seems like such a gorgeous and rare color. Not too pink nor too orange. Very curious to see it IRL. Haven’t been able to find any videos or photos of it other than their catalog images.
> I think I will be ordering very soon. Only bummer is I saw they had free shipping this weekend and now they’re back to their usual $20. So I should have ordered then. Oh, well. Maybe they’ll do another free shipping promo soon?



Perfect description of Dune! 

I didn't realize they had free shipping over the weekend.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Punkey said:


> I've got the huit in burgundy and the beri in grey. Not a fan of the dune as it wouldn't go with my pale complexion.
> Depending what season you are in I would say the grey is more for summer and the burgundy for winter.
> Someone in this thread posted a lot of photos of the neuf mini in grey. Maybe try to find them as she gave an in-depth review.


Yes. I agree with you about the colors and the seasons. Personally, I’m more worried about the colors matching my outfits, since where I live it’s pretty much summer vibes all year round, lol. I love the taupe and will definitely get a Polene bag in that color. It’s very modern. I’ll maybe get 2 neuf minis or pick another style for the taupe. Thank you for you help.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Perfect description of Dune!
> 
> I didn't realize they had free shipping over the weekend.


Yes. I saw it on Saturday and should have taken the plunge. Ugh. $20 is reasonable for a package coming from Europe in a week, but at these prices, saving those $20 is just sweeter.


----------



## the blvo D

WillWordForBags said:


> Yes. I saw it on Saturday and should have taken the plunge. Ugh. $20 is reasonable for a package coming from Europe in a week, but at these prices, saving those $20 is just sweeter.



Question: how do we know when they have free shipping? In your case, did you try adding it to cart first? I never saw any of their promo popping up on their website so not sure how to check.


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> Question: how do we know when they have free shipping? In your case, did you try adding it to cart first? I never saw any of their promo popping up on their website so not sure how to check.


I did add it to the cart and it was showing free shipping. I have no idea why but it was doing that this weekend. I figured it was a week long sale so I didn’t complete my purchase. Obviously, now I know what to do if I ever see the discount again in the future.


----------



## aob

There's a new bag called Tonca that popped up on the website under the "New In" tab.  It's a small cross-body, very cute.  Indicates out of stock, only one photo.  Expecting to see more maybe tomorrow!


----------



## aob

aob said:


> There's a new bag called Tonca that popped up on the website under the "New In" tab.  It's a small cross-body, very cute.  Indicates out of stock, only one photo.  Expecting to see more maybe tomorrow!


I was able to screen shot it in Taupe.


----------



## aob

aob said:


> I was able to screen shot it in Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5405814


Here's camel:


----------



## Naminé

aob said:


> Here's camel:
> View attachment 5405815


So pretty! The leather looks sooo soft.


----------



## allyj128

aob said:


> Here's camel:
> View attachment 5405815


That is adorable! Can’t wait to see more details.


----------



## the blvo D

WillWordForBags said:


> I did add it to the cart and it was showing free shipping. I have no idea why but it was doing that this weekend. I figured it was a week long sale so I didn’t complete my purchase. Obviously, now I know what to do if I ever see the discount again in the future.



I see! Might need to try leaving things in my cart next time to check. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## the blvo D

More pics of the Tonca now. Looks like this would hold more than the dix with its slouchier shape. (I have the dix and although I love the shape, I am a little disappointed in how little it can hold.)


----------



## WillWordForBags

aob said:


> There's a new bag called Tonca that popped up on the website under the "New In" tab.  It's a small cross-body, very cute.  Indicates out of stock, only one photo.  Expecting to see more maybe tomorrow!


Thank you for this! Wow, that Tonca bag is a game changer.
I actually went on the site this morning but didn't see this new beauty. It reminds me of the Chloe Kiss Bag but probably less cumbersome and of course, more affordable. The only thing I don't like is that if I add this one to my list of Polene desires, it will get even harder to decide which ones to pick. It seems like I want almost every bag in their entire catalog. And I'm still waiting for them to come out with a camera bag model.


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> More pics of the Tonca now. Looks like this would hold more than the dix with its slouchier shape. (I have the dix and although I love the shape, I am a little disappointed in how little it can hold.)


It's gorgeous. Handbag gods help me...


----------



## WillWordForBags

aob said:


> I was able to screen shot it in Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5405814


It looks so good in the taupe. Wondering if it has a zipper or a flap opening.


----------



## WillWordForBags

WillWordForBags said:


> It looks so good in the taupe. Wondering if it has a zipper or a flap opening.


Description says: Magnetic flap closure. This could be so comfortable to open and close and much better than a curved zipper.


----------



## poleneceline

It's so cute! I just got my Polene order, which I sent to my mom's house. I told her I wouldn't get any more purses, and she told me "you better remember your words." This is when I'm still thinking about the blue and yellow mini Neufs. It's always safer for me to buy dark/jewel tones and neutral tones like black/white/gray, but I can't help wanting more color too! I think the only way to decide for sure is to try them on. Maybe one day I can go to Paris and see the Polene store in person for myself. I love Polene; I think I'll just keep buying their designs.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Description says: Magnetic flap closure. This could be so comfortable to open and close and much better than a curved zipper.



My weakness....so tempting!


----------



## Antonia

aob said:


> There's a new bag called Tonca that popped up on the website under the "New In" tab.  It's a small cross-body, very cute.  Indicates out of stock, only one photo.  Expecting to see more maybe tomorrow!


Strange name but the bag looks nice.  I wish they would come out with more colors for the full sized #9 rather than coming out with new styles.  Oh well, wishful thinking!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> It's so cute! I just got my Polene order, which I sent to my mom's house. I told her I wouldn't get any more purses, and she told me "you better remember your words." This is when I'm still thinking about the blue and yellow mini Neufs. It's always safer for me to buy dark/jewel tones and neutral tones like black/white/gray, but I can't help wanting more color too! I think the only way to decide for sure is to try them on. Maybe one day I can go to Paris and see the Polene store in person for myself. I love Polene; I think I'll just keep buying their designs.


I hear you. This brand really offers the best of both worlds. Its designs are simple yet very modern and feel very fresh to me. That, plus the added Parisian elegance and the more affordable price tag make Polene irresistible. I am quite sure I will end up having many of their bags in time.


----------



## dcheung

the blvo D said:


> More pics of the Tonca now. Looks like this would hold more than the dix with its slouchier shape. (I have the dix and although I love the shape, I am a little disappointed in how little it can hold.)



Oh gosh, this may be my next bag... I only wish they had an option for a removable or a shorter strap


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> My weakness....so tempting!


Just seems so easy and comfortable. A must have!


----------



## WillWordForBags

dcheung said:


> Oh gosh, this may be my next bag... I only wish they had an option for a removable or a shorter strap


I'm on the same boat. This may be my next bag. I have already decided to order the Mini Neuf in Dune and will be ordering this week. But my next bag (or maybe I'll order both) will probably be this one. 
I actually like that it doesn't come with short strap. I tried the Chloe Kiss Bag and found it to be very fuzzy. The short strap is stiff and not removable so it doesn't comfortable fall to the side and it makes the opening harder to get into. Maybe the Tonca will be more comfortable. We'll see. Hopefully, someone will post a review soon.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Such stunning colors. Congrats. The blush is the Mini Neuf?



Thanks! Yes the mini Neuf is the one in the Blush color.


----------



## aob

dcheung said:


> Oh gosh, this may be my next bag... I only wish they had an option for a removable or a shorter strap


It looks like the strap is adjustable!


----------



## Jereni

aob said:


> I was able to screen shot it in Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5405814



Hmmmmmmmm.

I do see the Chloe Kiss similarities. It also reminds me of the Loewe Puzzle and the Givenchy Pandora… and not in a good way.







I’d be down for a curvy, elegant crossbody, but I’m not at all sure about the asymmetrical aspect. Obv just for me tho. If the pleating/ folding was mirrored on the other side I’d probably really like it.

Curious to see what it looks like when worn.


----------



## aob

WillWordForBags said:


> It looks so good in the taupe. Wondering if it has a zipper or a flap opening.


Got a couple more screenshots.  Magnetic opening - so easy!  And it looks like the strap is adjustable.


----------



## the blvo D

Okay now. Sad day for those who’ve been wanting a Mini Neuf in Beige like myself *cry*. I’m pretty sure there are so many who want it in beige. Always see people asking this question on Polene’s instagram.

Ladies, if you like the beige color in the regular Neuf, but you only care for the Mini Nuef. Would you think the new Wheat or Dune color be great alternatives?


----------



## aob

Jereni said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I do see the Chloe Kiss similarities. It also reminds me of the Loewe Puzzle and the Givenchy Pandora… and not in a good way.
> 
> View attachment 5405978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405980
> 
> 
> I’d be down for a curvy, elegant crossbody, but I’m not at all sure about the asymmetrical aspect. Obv just for me tho. If the pleating/ folding was mirrored on the other side I’d probably really like it.
> 
> Curious to see what it looks like when worn.


May I weigh in?  Let's have a fun discussion.  I had the Loewe Puzzle bag and didn't love it.  Too hard to get it open, the zipper was oddly short and awkward, and it was really chubby.  I could knock people out just walking down the aisle of a plane or train.  As for the asymmetry of the Polene bag, well, I think that's what makes it interesting and different from every crescent bag out there.  I grabbed a shot of a bag I saw in the mall today (see below).  Genuine leather, less than $50, but it's so ordinary and predictable.  Without seeing any mod shots of the Polene bag yet, I'm hoping maybe they've added design and uniqueness to a familiar shape.  Anybody out there strongly agree or disagree????


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I do see the Chloe Kiss similarities. It also reminds me of the Loewe Puzzle and the Givenchy Pandora… and not in a good way.
> 
> View attachment 5405978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405980
> 
> 
> I’d be down for a curvy, elegant crossbody, but I’m not at all sure about the asymmetrical aspect. Obv just for me tho. If the pleating/ folding was mirrored on the other side I’d probably really like it.
> 
> Curious to see what it looks like when worn.


I see your point. I do think that the Tonca will be more soft and comfortable than the Puzzle bag which is more structured and has a zipper as well. And this Pandora you show is the structured one and is way different than the soft Pandora Mini which I have in 3 colors and love.

With the opening that the Tonca seems to have, I think it may be way more comfortable than these 2 you mention.
Now the question is how much it will fit. In the end, these bags are more about the design and look than capacity which is why we’ve had to learn to carry way less if we want to wear these coveted mini bags. 
I’m actually really excited about this new bag. Very close to the Chloe Kiss (especially with that metal ring detail)  but not too much that it would seem like they copied it. 
I mean anyone could argue that they’re inspired by simple and iconic French brands like Celine and Chloe. You can see the “inspirational” resemblance and that’s something I actually like.


----------



## Jereni

the blvo D said:


> Okay now. Sad day for those who’ve been wanting a Mini Neuf in Beige like myself *cry*. I’m pretty sure there are so many who want it in beige. Always see people asking this question on Polene’s instagram.
> 
> Ladies, if you like the beige color in the regular Neuf, but you only care for the Mini Nuef. Would you think the new Wheat or Dune color be great alternatives?



Aw that is a bummer. I also like the Neuf in beige, and the mini in beige would be tempting. I think I’m going to go ahead and get the larger one since I’m also curious to have the larger version of the bag.

To your question, between the two, I’d guess that the Dune would probably read more neutral than the Wheat? The Wheat is gorgeous and I kinda want it, but I do think it’s decidedly yellow.


----------



## WillWordForBags

aob said:


> May I weigh in?  Let's have a fun discussion.  I had the Loewe Puzzle bag and didn't love it.  Too hard to get it open, the zipper was oddly short and awkward, and it was really chubby.  I could knock people out just walking down the aisle of a plane or train.  As for the asymmetry of the Polene bag, well, I think that's what makes it interesting and different from every crescent bag out there.  I grabbed a shot of a bag I saw in the mall today (see below).  Genuine leather, less than $50, but it's so ordinary and predictable.  Without seeing any mod shots of the Polene bag yet, I'm hoping maybe they've added design and uniqueness to a familiar shape.  Anybody out there strongly agree or disagree????
> 
> View attachment 5406006


I totally agree. 
And I didnt like the Puzzle either. Bought it and returned it. 
And what I like most about this new Tonca bag is precisely the asymmetry. Because it separates itself from the Chloe Kiss entirely and offers the semi-croissant shape as well, instead of the regular u-shaped croissant bags like the one you’re showing. That plus the quality and craftsmanship that characterizes Polene and the reasonable price point is a hard combo to beat. Waiting to see mod shots as well.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> I see your point. I do think that the Tonca will be more soft and comfortable than the Puzzle bag which is more structured and has a zipper as well. And this Pandora you show is the structured one and is way different than the soft Pandora Mini which I have in 3 colors and love.
> 
> With the opening that the Tonca seems to have, I think it may be way more comfortable than these 2 you mention.
> Now the question is how much it will fit. In the end, these bags are more about the design and look than capacity which is why we’ve had to learn to carry way less if we want to wear these coveted mini bags.
> I’m actually really excited about this new bag. Very close to the Chloe Kiss (especially with that metal ring detail)  but not too much that it would seem like they copied it.
> I mean anyone could argue that they’re inspired by simple and iconic French brands like Celine and Chloe. You can see the “inspirational” resemblance and that’s something I actually like.



Agreed and I’m sure you’re right about comfort. I haven’t owned the Puzzle or the Pandora, this just reminded me of their look. Overall, I think Polene does just about the best job out there of creating bag designs that are unique, even if in some cases they feel familiar.

Capacity will be interesting to see. It seems like it might be slightly wider/deeper than the Dix, which might help with how much it holds.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Agreed and I’m sure you’re right about comfort. I haven’t owned the Puzzle or the Pandora, this just reminded me of their look. Overall, I think Polene does just about the best job out there of creating bag designs that are unique, even if in some cases they feel familiar.
> 
> Capacity will be interesting to see. It seems like it might be slightly wider/deeper than the Dix, which might help with how much it holds.


Totally agree about how much they accomplish even if the designs feel familiar. 
Capacity will be a defining aspect. According to the dimensions, it’s supposed to be around 9.4 x 6.6 x 2.7 inches so a bit larger than a Gucci Soho Disco which is 8 x 6 x 2.5 inches. But the Tonca is a croissant shape and not a rectangular camera bag so that might mean that it won’t fit quite as much but probably still enough for all essentials.
I found the other Chloe bag that the Tonca reminded me of. The Drew. Here’s the comparison of the 3. This Tonca is like the love child of the Chloe Kiss and Chloe Drew.


----------



## WillWordForBags

aob said:


> Got a couple more screenshots.  Magnetic opening - so easy!  And it looks like the strap is adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 5405983
> View attachment 5405986


Great pic. What color is that? Seems darker than the camel. I like that the strap seems to be asymmetrical too as it goes from thick to thinner on the other end. Is it me or does the strap seem to be a lighter tone than the bag itself?


----------



## aob

WillWordForBags said:


> Great pic. What color is that? Seems darken than the camel. I like the strap seems to be asymmetrical too as it goes from thick to thinner on the other end. Is it me or does the strap seem to be a lighter tone than the bag itself?


It's the Camel color.  Yes, it looks like the strap is thinner on one end than the other.  Also, I think the bag is a textured leather but the strap is a smooth leather.  Maybe that's why it's looking a little lighter.  The website is describing it as " a play of smooth and textured leather."  Interesting...


----------



## WillWordForBags

aob said:


> It's the Camel color.  Yes, it looks like the strap is thinner on one end than the other.  Also, I think the bag is a textured leather but the strap is a smooth leather.  Maybe that's why it's looking a little lighter.  The website is describing it as " a play of smooth and textured leather."  Interesting...


Yeah. Those details make the bag more interesting and unique. Come on Polene! Let us buy the Tonca already…


----------



## the blvo D

Jereni said:


> Aw that is a bummer. I also like the Neuf in beige, and the mini in beige would be tempting. I think I’m going to go ahead and get the larger one since I’m also curious to have the larger version of the bag.
> 
> To your question, between the two, I’d guess that the Dune would probably read more neutral than the Wheat? The Wheat is gorgeous and I kinda want it, but I do think it’s decidedly yellow.



Thank you so much for your comment!!! Happy to report you have just inspired me to order both the regular neuf in beige and the mini neuf in dune now, lol. I’m pretty sure I won’t get so much use of the regular because of the supposedly heavy weight (I’m pretty sick of carrying my Celine belt bag in Micro which I guess is about the same size/weight) but I mean there will always be one of those days we need to carry a lot, right? Having the regular size can well serve that purpose. 

Oh my gosh, my wallet. :’D

(And for the wheat color, I think I may have wanted it too much that I mentally ignored the obviously yellow toned and decided it’s close to beige enough when it’s apparently not, lol)


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> Thank you so much for your comment!!! Happy to report you have just inspired me to order both the regular neuf in beige and the mini neuf in dune now, lol. I’m pretty sure I won’t get so much use of the regular because of the supposedly heavy weight (I’m pretty sick of carrying my Celine belt bag in Micro which I guess is about the same size/weight) but I mean there will always be one of those days we need to carry a lot, right? Having the regular size can well serve that purpose.
> 
> Oh my gosh, my wallet. :’D
> 
> (And for the wheat color, I think I may have wanted it too much that I mentally ignored the obviously yellow toned and decided it’s close to beige enough when it’s apparently not, lol)


Excited for you. It would be interesting to see these new “summer pastels” in real life. I’ve found that Polene has heavily lit product photos (with natural sunlight) and that the colors are mostly darker in person. But I still think both the wheat and the dune are modern neutrals that go beyond the typical.


----------



## the blvo D

WillWordForBags said:


> Excited for you. It would be interesting to see these new “summer pastels” in real life. I’ve found that Polene has heavily lit product photos (with natural sunlight) and that the colors are mostly darker in person. But I still think both the wheat and the dune are modern neutrals that go beyond the typical.



So true about their photos being heavily lit! I have to admit I was kind of disappointed when I first received my mini neuf in camel. It looks so much darker IRL than their displayed mod shots, though I also ordered the same camel color in the dix and this one looks almost exactly like in the photos.


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> So true about their photos being heavily lit! I have to admit I was kind of disappointed when I first received my mini neuf in camel. It looks so much darker IRL than their displayed mod shots, though I also ordered the same camel color in the dix and this one looks almost exactly like in the photos.


Totally. It seems like the camel is darker in some styles. The Neuf camel seems to look more like the cognac. I had been eyeing the croc green Un Nano forever and was about to order it. Then saw a youtube video of the bag and the color was way darker than the photo, not the vibrant green that Polene shows. I decided not to order it as I wanted a lighter, more saturated green. So for me, the rule of thumb with Polene colors is they are darker or less bright in person, so I try to keep that in mind.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Totally. It seems like the camel is darker in some styles. The Neuf camel seems to look more like the cognac. I had been eyeing the croc green Un Nano forever and was about to order it. Then saw a youtube video of the bag and the color was way darker than the photo, not the vibrant green that Polene shows. I decided not to order it as I wanted a lighter, more saturated green. So for me, the rule of thumb with Polene colors is they are darker or less bright in person, so I try to keep that in mind.



A very good point! My mom is questioning me on why I bought a taupe AND a chalk bag when the colors are identical to her. I owned both colors from Polene in real life before I ordered more, so I wasn't worried, but I see how Polene colors might be more pale or washed out than in their product photos.


----------



## poleneceline

What does everyone love about the Polene brand?


----------



## the blvo D

poleneinblack said:


> What does everyone love about the Polene brand?



What first drawn me into Polene is their Neuf model, and I think it remains the only design I absoutely am in love with so far (though I’m still not a fan of its narrow opening esp on the mini. Really wish they added buttons around the opening like the Nano Un so we can open it widely when we want to!). I have never seen any bags in the market similar to this style, so it looks unique and refreshing.  

And their color palette choices — so chic and elegant. Their reasonable prices make everything even more irresistible. I also love the fact that they’re not seen everywhere, so it feels special carrying it.


----------



## the blvo D

Carrying my mini neuf around today. Hoping it can be another size reference for those considering buying it. (I’m 5’3”/100 lbs). It’s such a perfect crossbody size IMO


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> Carrying my mini neuf around today. Hoping it can be another size reference for those considering buying it. (I’m 5’3”/100 lbs). It’s such a perfect crossbody size IMO


It absolutely suits you. Love your style. Very Parisian. 
I have no doubt I want a Mini Neuf. Or maybe 3.  The size is perfect.


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> What does everyone love about the Polene brand?



The quality/craftsmanship! The attention to detail/presentation.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> I have been a Polene fan since last year and have purchased some of their bags. I find that the Numero Un Nano in chalk is one of my most used bag for weekends (that one as a casual and more spacious alternative to my YSL Toy Loulou in vintage white).
> I go from shifting my attention to other higher-end designer brands for a while, and then inevitably coming back to Polene to lust after another one of their new creations or color options.
> I must say I absolutely love this brand and will probably end up owning most of their bags, if they maintain their affordable price point, of course.
> I am almost ready for my next Polene purchase and I’m happy to report that the lucky winner is the stunning and unique Neuf Mini. I just need to pick a color.
> I think this style is so beautiful that it looks amazing in all of the colors it comes in but I, of course, have to pick a color I don’t already have (or not exactly).
> These are my choices. My only doubt is that in my experience, Polene photos do not always represent the actual RL color. They seem to appear brighter in their catalogue.
> Please, help me decide. (Strongly leaning towards that gorgeous Dune one.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405117


You have the Toy Loulou?  I have been eyeing that bag!!! Can you compare it to Polene for me?   Thanks!


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Excited for you. It would be interesting to see these new “summer pastels” in real life. I’ve found that Polene has heavily lit product photos (with natural sunlight) and that the colors are mostly darker in person. But I still think both the wheat and the dune are modern neutrals that go beyond the typical.



Sooooo true. They shoot outside in what seems to usually be the happiest, brightest of days, and often afternoon which would make color tones warmer.

_Except_ for this set lol. There are probably others but I am always struck by how un-tempted I am by this bag in this colorway and it’s probably the weather this poor thing is suffering through. Home girl looks cold.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Sooooo true. They shoot outside in what seems to usually be the happiest, brightest of days, and often afternoon which would make color tones warmer.
> 
> _Except_ for this set lol. There are probably others but I am always struck by how un-tempted I am by this bag in this colorway and it’s probably the weather this poor thing is suffering through. Home girl looks cold.
> 
> View attachment 5406207


Yeah, this girl is making this Huit look sad. She needs to come back on a sunnier day.


----------



## the blvo D

WillWordForBags said:


> It absolutely suits you. Love your style. Very Parisian.
> I have no doubt I want a Mini Neuf. Or maybe 3.  The size is perfect.



Aww, thank you for your kind words!!!  And I love the maybe 3 part, lol. I mean, it’s not helping that they have released too many tempting colors. Even though the color I have was not an absolute favorite when I first received it (because it’s much darker than in the photos), the style just makes it beauuutiful! I so needed more than one right now. Good luck choosing yours!


----------



## the blvo D

Has anyone noticed that Polene is the only brand outstandingly featured on the Purseblog homepage with its own link among other higher-end brands? Interesting to see it stood out like that and wondering why.


----------



## shelmlh

Hi everyone - thank you all for sharing your Polene experience on this forum - I found this thread doing a search for info on the Polene Tonca - an hour or so ago - as it was listed as not available - and was debating about what other style to get - and when I went back to the Polene page - both the black textured and the chalk Tonca were available to add to my cart.  There may have been other colors also available; however, I just added the black one to my cart and checked out! And thought I should flag this to all of the helpful folks here in case anyone else wanted to order as well!


----------



## the blvo D

shelmlh said:


> Hi everyone - thank you all for sharing your Polene experience on this forum - I found this thread doing a search for info on the Polene Tonca - an hour or so ago - as it was listed as not available - and was debating about what other style to get - and when I went back to the Polene page - both the black textured and the chalk Tonca were available to add to my cart.  There may have been other colors also available; however, I just added the black one to my cart and checked out! And thought I should flag this to all of the helpful folks here in case anyone else wanted to order as well!



Wow you are probably the very first person to have ordered it, very exciting! Congrats! Please post pics when you receive it! Looking forward to see the beauty.


----------



## shelmlh

the blvo D said:


> Wow you are probably the very first person to have ordered it, very exciting! Congrats! Please post pics when you receive it! Looking forward to see the beauty.


I kinda couldn't believe my eyes  its my very first Polene and I am excited to receive it - will absolutely post pics!


----------



## coffee2go

Hi, Polene fans! I didn’t realize this thread exists, I don’t own any Polene bag, but this January when in Paris I went to see their store and check out the bags IRL. My hubby liked numero uno and even wanted to gift me one, I think he has shocked that their cute bags cost way less than any of the luxury bags I own, but that day I just wanted to look around and if I really liked anything I would come back to get it. Somehow I ended up buying a Lanvin bag, but that’s a different story. Anyway, I found their bags good quality, there were just some details that didn’t work out for me functionally, but I still like the look of Umi and Numero Uno. I also wanted to see Le Cabas but it wasn’t on display. SAs were very nice, unlike in some luxury stores, this really felt like “luxurious” shopping experience. I also spotted several Polenes while walking around the city, not sure if it was locals or tourists who were wearing it, but it’s nice to see how other people style their bags


----------



## LazyAzn

shelmlh said:


> I kinda couldn't believe my eyes  its my very first Polene and I am excited to receive it - will absolutely post pics!



They removed all the pages for the new bag now..
Hope you will receive yours still!


----------



## purplehilighter

poleneinblack said:


> What does everyone love about the Polene brand?


Quality of the leather, price and how their designs are unique and not dated. Also love their range of colours.


----------



## Jereni

the blvo D said:


> Carrying my mini neuf around today. Hoping it can be another size reference for those considering buying it. (I’m 5’3”/100 lbs). It’s such a perfect crossbody size IMO



So cute on you!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

shelmlh said:


> Hi everyone - thank you all for sharing your Polene experience on this forum - I found this thread doing a search for info on the Polene Tonca - an hour or so ago - as it was listed as not available - and was debating about what other style to get - and when I went back to the Polene page - both the black textured and the chalk Tonca were available to add to my cart.  There may have been other colors also available; however, I just added the black one to my cart and checked out! And thought I should flag this to all of the helpful folks here in case anyone else wanted to order as well!


Wow. You were lucky. I just logged in hoping they’d have the Tonca available and it is now gone from the site.


----------



## WillWordForBags

LazyAzn said:


> They removed all the pages for the new bag now..
> Hope you will receive yours still!


I know. I just saw that. Wonder what that is about. Hopefully we didn’t get all excited for nothing.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> A very good point! My mom is questioning me on why I bought a taupe AND a chalk bag when the colors are identical to her. I owned both colors from Polene in real life before I ordered more, so I wasn't worried, but I see how Polene colors might be more pale or washed out than in their product photos.


Exactly. I find they are less bright. And you’re right about the Taupe and the Chalk being very similar as to what color palettes they represent. Both are cold neutrals and they pretty much go with everything. My Chalk Un Nano is my most used weekend bag.


----------



## windnocturne

I have to say I was worried about the regular neuf being bulky but after reading the reviews, I got the regular one in black and I’m loving it!!! I will probably use it more often than my huit mini and beri, just because I’m somebody who tends to carry a whole lot of stuff around hahaha. 
I’m trying to conserve my finances to wait for more regular neuf colours but the mini neuf is truly tempting…


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> Aww, thank you for your kind words!!!  And I love the maybe 3 part, lol. I mean, it’s not helping that they have released too many tempting colors. Even though the color I have was not an absolute favorite when I first received it (because it’s much darker than in the photos), the style just makes it beauuutiful! I so needed more than one right now. Good luck choosing yours!


Which color did you pick? Yeah, the colors are definitely darker in person. I'm getting the Dune first but if I love it, I have no problem getting more of the same. I've done that with several designer bags before (at one point, I even had 3 Gucci Discos, lol) if they are worth it. I am very particular about my bags and really dislike uncomfortable bags, so when I find a bag that is comfortable, lightweight and spacious enough, it becomes an instant winner for me.


----------



## WingNut

I stumbled on this thread for some reason and decided to read it from beginning to end. Was really inspired by the unique yet understated design, and the photos of all the members here modeling them. Tried my hand at a Neuf in Taupe, and I absolutely love it! Perfect for when I don't want to carry something obviously premium designer yet still quality and stylish. Besides that, many of the bags remind me of dumplings, they way they are folded softly yet precisely. Could also be that I was hungry?


----------



## WingNut

Here is my Neuf in Taupe. For reference I'm 5'9 and about 135lbs.


----------



## Antonia

WingNut said:


> Here is my Neuf in Taupe. For reference I'm 5'9 and about 135lbs.


Love it, it looks great on you!  This is one of those colors that I've thought about getting too.  I have this in black (my one and only Polene).


----------



## allyj128

WingNut said:


> Here is my Neuf in Taupe. For reference I'm 5'9 and about 135lbs.



I love seeing this on a fellow tall person - thanks for the mod shot. My Neuf in black is out for delivery TODAY and I'm very excited. (And yes, it got here from Spain faster than my Sweaty Betty leggings from Nordstrom - they're stuck in Kentucky somewhere. Unbelievable!)


----------



## WingNut

allyj128 said:


> I love seeing this on a fellow tall person - thanks for the mod shot. My Neuf in black is out for delivery TODAY and I'm very excited. (And yes, it got here from Spain faster than my Sweaty Betty leggings from Nordstrom - they're stuck in Kentucky somewhere. Unbelievable!)


So exciting! Please post pics when you get it. Other colors are on my radar...and I'm trying to decide if I want another Neuf in black vs. BV small Jodie in Noir.


----------



## shelmlh

LazyAzn said:


> They removed all the pages for the new bag now..
> Hope you will receive yours still!


 no idea- order status is paid unfulfilled -nothing to indicate its a pre-order or a in the future delivery date - will just be fingers crossed for a couple weeks...


----------



## Antonia

aob said:


> I was able to screen shot it in Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5405814






It's got a similar shape to The Row half moon bag....which is $1,290!!!


----------



## shelmlh

to soothe my will it/won't it arrive Polene anxiety - I am going to order a mini neuf...I think....fairly sure... in taupe or black or burgundy...possibly camel but I don't think so - I really think I want the Tonca in camel with the contrast color strap.  I also wear mostly black with a sprinkling of blue.  
I want a lightweight crossbody that has some carrying capacity - planning to down size to a compact wallet (welcome any suggestions on that - I have been partial to LV full size wallets in Daimer Azur and epi leather but open to a change.  Due to injury/early arthritis issues in elbow and shoulder- committed to downsizing to a lighter weight bag that functions well as a crossbody- mostly daily casual type use.  
Any preferences experiences across the color selection appreciated though I have also reviewed most of this thread - so thanks again for the sharing and pics - super helpful.


----------



## the blvo D

windnocturne said:


> I have to say I was worried about the regular neuf being bulky but after reading the reviews, I got the regular one in black and I’m loving it!!! I will probably use it more often than my huit mini and beri, just because I’m somebody who tends to carry a whole lot of stuff around hahaha.
> I’m trying to conserve my finances to wait for more regular neuf colours but the mini neuf is truly tempting…



For the regular neuf, is the bag itself heavy??? Do you happen to know how much it weighs? On Polene website they show the weight of the mini but not the regular.


----------



## the blvo D

WillWordForBags said:


> Which color did you pick? Yeah, the colors are definitely darker in person. I'm getting the Dune first but if I love it, I have no problem getting more of the same. I've done that with several designer bags before (at one point, I even had 3 Gucci Discos, lol) if they are worth it. I am very particular about my bags and really dislike uncomfortable bags, so when I find a bag that is comfortable, lightweight and spacious enough, it becomes an instant winner for me.



Mine is camel! To me it’s much darker in person than in the photo. And yes Dune is such a great choice!! Excited to see it on you! For me personally, I think the mini neuf will pretty much fulfill your needs - lightweight and spacious enough for its being a mini bag. My only concern is that it may not be the most comfortable bag to get things in and out or navigate stuff in the bag because of the (very) narrow opening. But all in all I think it is worth it and I’m still wanting more! 



WingNut said:


> Here is my Neuf in Taupe. For reference I'm 5'9 and about 135lbs.



Looks so good on you! How I wish I were this tall and could rock big bag like this!



Jereni said:


> So cute on you!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## the blvo D

Question for anyone who has the regular neuf, how heavy is the bag itself?? Do you know how much it weighs? Or which designer bags that its weight can be compared to? For some reason Polene shows the weight of the mini neuf on their site, but not the regular.


----------



## allyj128

My bag arrived! Or, more accurately, *A* bag arrived, but not the one I ordered. 

It’s the Neuf, but in chalk.


----------



## WingNut

allyj128 said:


> My bag arrived! Or, more accurately, *A* bag arrived, but not the one I ordered.
> 
> It’s the Neuf, but in chalk.


And you ordered black? Hmmm. I'm curious as to how it looks though. Mind showing a photo?

Edited to fix wonky text.


----------



## allyj128

WingNut said:


> Please po
> 
> And you ordered black? Hmmm. I'm curious as to how it looks though. Mind showing a photo?



Yes, I ordered black. The picture isn’t the best, I took it to send to customer service.


----------



## Etincelle

the blvo D said:


> Question for anyone who has the regular neuf, how heavy is the bag itself?? Do you know how much it weighs? Or which designer bags that its weight can be compared to? For some reason Polene shows the weight of the mini neuf on their site, but not the regular.


I don’t know the exact weight of the bag but I personally don’t find it heavy at all and I do pack it quite a bit for everyday use. For comparison, it’s much lighter than my Givenchy Antigona or Chanel Jumbo. I used to own a regular size Numero Un as well and I’d say the Neuf is lighter than that bag too. I can wear it all day without the weight bothering me at all.


----------



## Antonia

allyj128 said:


> Yes, I ordered black. The picture isn’t the best, I took it to send to customer service.


Wow, I think this is a first!  That's crazy!!  I mean, the bag is gorgeous but WOW!


----------



## allyj128

Antonia said:


> Wow, I think this is a first!  That's crazy!!  I mean, the bag is gorgeous but WOW!


Super pretty but not a color I would ever wear. That said, it's nice to hold the bag and realize it will be such a nice addition to my wardrobe once the right color arrives.


----------



## WillWordForBags

allyj128 said:


> Yes, I ordered black. The picture isn’t the best, I took it to send to customer service.


It's gorgeous! Chalk is actually my favorite Polene color yet. It goes with everything in my closet and love the grayish undertone, unlike bright white which I don't like. But I totally get that you ordered black! That's not ok for them to send you the wrong color. 
Hopefully, they'll fix their mistake without charging you any shipping fees. It's their fault.


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> You have the Toy Loulou?  I have been eyeing that bag!!! Can you compare it to Polene for me?   Thanks!


Hey there. Of course. The YSL Toy Loulou is one of my favorite bags of all time and it is definitely, my most used bag in my "premier designer" collection. It is so cute and lightweight. Fits all my essentials and the quilted puffiness is just delicious. I very much recommend it if you are looking for a bag in that price bracket.

The Toy Loulou is comparable to the Polene Numero Un Nano (regardless of the steep price difference) because they are both mini crossbodies with a flap. The YSL is obviously a more glamorous bag and makes more of a fashion statement.  It is still understated and unassuming, if you compare it to other popular designer brands out there. 

The Polene Un Nano is more of a casual bag for me. It is beautiful and unique, don't get me wrong. It's just a more carefree, durable bag because it is structured and has that thick textured leather. And it fits a lot more than the Toy so that's another plus. 
When I wear my Polene bags, I am not at all worried or too careful with them and that feeling is very freeing. With other designer bags, I have to be more careful because as it stands today, these are starting at $2,000 and I got my Polene Un Nano for $290, so  with that price difference, Polene, with its amazing designs, quality and attention to detail, just feels like a steal.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Hello! I need some help deciding on my next Polene bag. I'm thinking about the Umi or the Neuf in cognac, which are completely different looks, so I need some advice from this thread! I recently sold my black Dix bag because I realized I own way too many black bags and also too small to hold all my essentials. I also got a bit bored of the shape after 2 months. Here's a few details about me: I typically wear neutrals, have a more casual/minimal style, like my bags crossbody and prefer a carefree medium size bag to carry my essentials.

My thoughts for each:
Umi - I like the size and the option to go as a shoulder bag, the curvature gives me Celine Romy vibes, which I'm into. However, I do think it is a bit too boring and I have heard that the zip is hard to get into.
Neuf - A gorgeous and interesting shape, and I don't have many bags I can carry in the crook of my arm. However, it looks like its hard to get into, and I don't like how much it juts out when it's worn crossbody. I do have other dressier bags (YSL lou lou in Taupe, Chanel, etc.) that I could go to if I need to get more dressed up. I'm also worried about my things falling out of the closure.


----------



## baghabitz34

deanomatter said:


> I just want to share my Numero Un in trio camel .. wowwww ! Just wowwww   How come I didnt pull the trigger before instead of spending so much on another brand The packaging , the quality … I repeat , the quality … And of course the design… This will be my go-to bag …
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new baby here …
> 
> View attachment 5404770
> View attachment 5404771


Love the color combo, very pretty!


----------



## poleneceline

cheryline said:


> Hello! I need some help deciding on my next Polene bag. I'm thinking about the Umi or the Neuf in cognac, which are completely different looks, so I need some advice from this thread! I recently sold my black Dix bag because I realized I own way too many black bags and also too small to hold all my essentials. I also got a bit bored of the shape after 2 months. Here's a few details about me: I typically wear neutrals, have a more casual/minimal style, like my bags crossbody and prefer a carefree medium size bag to carry my essentials.
> 
> My thoughts for each:
> Umi - I like the size and the option to go as a shoulder bag, the curvature gives me Celine Romy vibes, which I'm into. However, I do think it is a bit too boring and I have heard that the zip is hard to get into.
> Neuf - A gorgeous and interesting shape, and I don't have many bags I can carry in the crook of my arm. However, it looks like its hard to get into, and I don't like how much it juts out when it's worn crossbody. I do have other dressier bags (YSL lou lou in Taupe, Chanel, etc.) that I could go to if I need to get more dressed up. I'm also worried about my things falling out of the closure.



I have had no problems getting in and out of the Neuf. I love the top handle. You can also stuff the Neuf way more than the Umi, I think. I can stuff wallet, phone, pouch and two water bottles into a Neuf. I think unless you have a lot of small loose items in the Neuf, it's not going to fall out. Plus there's a magnetic closure. But I'm biased; I returned my Umi (and I have three Neuf...).


----------



## poleneceline

WingNut said:


> Here is my Neuf in Taupe. For reference I'm 5'9 and about 135lbs.



Love it on you!! And to help out my fellow short people, I'm 5'1" and I feel like it looks the same on me proportion wise.


----------



## poleneceline

I love how active this thread is lately! I've developed the habit of checking the Polene site daily since someone first posted about the Mini Neuf in pale yellow and blue. The new bags are disappeared, but I'm sure they'll be back. Does anyone els


aob said:


> Here's camel:
> View attachment 5405815



I love how active this thread is lately! I've developed the habit of checking the Polene site daily since someone first posted about the Mini Neuf in pale yellow and blue. The new bags are disappeared, but I'm sure they'll be back. Does anyone else think these designs look like a chick? Between this and the mini neuf colors, it's Easter at Polene~!


----------



## poleneceline

I understand that it can be expensive to offer too many products but I hope Polene one day makes available all their designs they ever made and all the colors they ever offered, made to order. If there's a number one and a number six, what was two, three, four, five?


----------



## poleneceline

Also, the mini numero sept in blue textured leather is showing as sold out now. Kate Middleton influencer!


----------



## shelmlh

poleneinblack said:


> I understand that it can be expensive to offer too many products but I hope Polene one day makes available all their designs they ever made and all the colors they ever offered, made to order. If there's a number one and a number six, what was two, three, four, five?



exactly! I thought I saw a pic posted on this thread of an interesting structured square/rectangular flap that was discontinued...cannot find it - and trios seems to have been a sturdy bowler type bag



Melanin_Monroe said:


> I know a girl can dream but I‘m really hoping Polène brings back the Numero Trois because I’m in need of a great sturdy bowler type bag that I can use as a weekender or carry-on. It was so perfect and measured 38cm in width as well as a mini size ☹ I wonder why they pulled it out of production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385985


----------



## Jereni

Neither here nor there but adding a bag spill of the Huit. Took this to share on another thread, but in case it’s useful for anyone:


----------



## Jereni

shelmlh said:


> exactly! I thought I saw a pic posted on this thread of an interesting structured square/rectangular flap that was discontinued...cannot find it - and trios seems to have been a sturdy bowler type bag



Was it the Numero Deux that you are thinking of?




It’s a gorgeous looking bag. Was discontinued already by the time I discovered Polene, also. They pop up on Poshmark and Mercari from time to time… looks like there’s a few for sale right now actually.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Jereni said:


> Neither here nor there but adding a bag spill of the Huit. Took this to share on another thread, but in case it’s useful for anyone:
> 
> View attachment 5406920


This looks so lovely.Wow!


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Jereni said:


> Was it the Numero Deux that you are thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 5406921
> 
> 
> It’s a gorgeous looking bag. Was discontinued already by the time I discovered Polene, also. They pop up on Poshmark and Mercari from time to time… looks like there’s a few for sale right now actually.


Wish they would bring it back


----------



## bunnylooloo

poleneinblack said:


> I have had no problems getting in and out of the Neuf. I love the top handle. You can also stuff the Neuf way more than the Umi, I think. I can stuff wallet, phone, pouch and two water bottles into a Neuf. I think unless you have a lot of small loose items in the Neuf, it's not going to fall out. Plus there's a magnetic closure. But I'm biased; I returned my Umi (and I have three Neuf...).


Thank you so much for your opinion! I wish I could get both. I’m having sellers regret too selling the dix. I like that it’s more edgy. I also love the Beri! It’s honestly way too hard to narrow it down to one Polene bag.


----------



## LazyAzn

the blvo D said:


> Question for anyone who has the regular neuf, how heavy is the bag itself?? Do you know how much it weighs? Or which designer bags that its weight can be compared to? For some reason Polene shows the weight of the mini neuf on their site, but not the regular.



According to their customer service it weighs 650 grams


----------



## the blvo D

Etincelle said:


> I don’t know the exact weight of the bag but I personally don’t find it heavy at all and I do pack it quite a bit for everyday use. For comparison, it’s much lighter than my Givenchy Antigona or Chanel Jumbo. I used to own a regular size Numero Un as well and I’d say the Neuf is lighter than that bag too. I can wear it all day without the weight bothering me at all.



That’s such a relief to hear!!! I kept hearing a lot of youtubers mentioning how heavy it is so I was a tad worried. Now with all those bags you mentioned this doesn’t seem too bad at all. Thank you so much!!!



LazyAzn said:


> According to their customer service it weighs 650 grams



Awesome! That’s very helpful. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Antonia

Jereni said:


> Neither here nor there but adding a bag spill of the Huit. Took this to share on another thread, but in case it’s useful for anyone:
> 
> View attachment 5406920


Love this photo!!  It looks like something in a magazine!!  How do you usually carry this bag, by hand or shoulder?  Do you find it easy to use?


----------



## purplehilighter

Received my Neuf Cognac last night. I am in lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve.


----------



## the blvo D

purplehilighter said:


> Received my Neuf Cognac last night. I am in lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve.



Yayyy congrats! Mind sharing some eye candy? Never seen it in cognag before! Must be so beautiful! Also, do you find it heavy?


----------



## purplehilighter

the blvo D said:


> Yayyy congrats! Mind sharing some eye candy? Never seen it in cognag before! Must be so beautiful! Also, do you find it heavy?


It. Is. Gorgeous. I didn't carry it out today, but I will post it as soon as I can. 

I don't find it heavy at all, even when I have put my things inside (was testing if I could fit my pouch in with all my stuff).

Fyi, I carry around 2 phones, a card holder, my staff pass, airpods pro, another pouch with my extra masks, hand sanitizer, small bottle of disinfectant, hand cream, 2 lip balms, roll on aromatherapy oil; retainers case, key pouch, eco bag, pack of tissues and my power bank. If anything it's the power bank which weighs it down. But other than that, the weight (when filled) is still fine. 

Now am eyeing the Cyme in Cognac, but not yet.


----------



## shelmlh

Jereni said:


> Was it the Numero Deux that you are thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 5406921
> 
> 
> It’s a gorgeous looking bag. Was discontinued already by the time I discovered Polene, also. They pop up on Poshmark and Mercari from time to time… looks like there’s a few for sale right now actually.



yes yes!! That’s it exactly -ty! Will have to check out poshmark-tho this thread has already helped me queue up a number of new “next bag” selections…


----------



## josephinekr

Hello everyone! I have been using numero sept (smooth), neuf and umi for a few months now and just wonder if anyone has followed polene's advices on website about waterproofing and care. It suggests spraying waterproofing spray and applying transparent and moisturizing cream regularly. Not quite familiar with this kind of products..  does anyone have any recommendations or tips to share? Thanks a lot!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Neither here nor there but adding a bag spill of the Huit. Took this to share on another thread, but in case it’s useful for anyone:


Beautiful photo. Is that the nude color? A full size Huit is on my list. I have a Mini Huit and frankly, as stunning as it is, it is not the easiest bag to handle. I find it rather uncomfortable to get in and out of between the small opening, the folds and the rigid top handle.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Dear Poleners! If anyone has real life pics or has seen this DUNE color, please let me know. I have yet to find any videos or photos at all except for the ones on the site.

I am 99% ready to order my Mini Neuf in Dune (it's been waiting in the cart all week, lol) but I have that tiny 1% doubt about what the color will look like in person, since we already know that the colors displayed on the site are not always accurate. And we also know returning Polene is not worth it at all, so I want to be sure before I purchase.

I love the dune, in theory, but I'm just a bit worried that it will be too pink in person and less warm/beigey which is a color I would use more. Like a tone closer to Gucci Disco in Rose Beige. What do y'all think?


----------



## Antonia

shelmlh said:


> yes yes!! That’s it exactly -ty! Will have to check out poshmark-tho this thread has already helped me queue up a number of new “next bag” selections…





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/polene-suede-crossbody-bag-df5qq
		

This one is available right now on TRR and you can apply the 20% code for a discount!!


----------



## allyj128

Anyone who has had to contact customer service - how long did it take to get a reply?


----------



## poleneceline

cheryline said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion! I wish I could get both. I’m having sellers regret too selling the dix. I like that it’s more edgy. I also love the Beri! It’s honestly way too hard to narrow it down to one Polene bag.



Yeah....I ordered them all and then I returned what I didn't like using. Sometimes you just have to try for yourself!


----------



## poleneceline

allyj128 said:


> Anyone who has had to contact customer service - how long did it take to get a reply?



A few days at most. Did you email them?


----------



## poleneceline

https://poshmark.com/listing/Polene-Numero-Trois-Mini-Bag-in-Black-627eaecc3e732bc33dd263c9
		










						Polene Numero Deux
					

Shop polandspringer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Discontinued and rare Polene Numero Deux in what seems like a camel color and gold hardware. Two sections inside plus a pocket at the back exterior. there's also an inner pocket...




					poshmark.com


----------



## poleneceline

I was watching douyin videos and this french woman carries a Polene Umi and a little woven basket with a lid. Now I want a basket with a lid, so I found this:








						Polène L’Osier Wicker Bag
					

Polène is one of the most in-demand French leather bag brands on the market right now. When the…




					frenchgirldaily.com
				




Is there anything similar? Do you think Polene will bring this back or is it for sale anywhere?


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> I was watching douyin videos and this french woman carries a Polene Umi and a little woven basket with a lid. Now I want a basket with a lid, so I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polène L’Osier Wicker Bag
> 
> 
> Polène is one of the most in-demand French leather bag brands on the market right now. When the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frenchgirldaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything similar? Do you think Polene will bring this back or is it for sale anywhere?



Here's another blog post with pictures of this woven bag:








						A POLÈNE Bag and Embracing French Girl Style - Westmount Fashionista
					

Jessica of WestmountFashionista embraces French Girl style with a POLÈNE bag paired with a black linen dress and CHANEL slingbacks.




					www.westmountfashionista.com


----------



## Naminé

.


----------



## the blvo D

Anyone has a real life pic of the (mini) Huit in Blush? I’m one click away from ordering it. So tempting. Also, is anyone wanting to sell your mini Huit in Fresh Almond or seeing it’s being sold anywhere?

My first full size Neuf in Beige is being shipped now. Kinda panick that it will look bulky on my petite frame, but I really am in love with the color. Fingers crossed I’ll love it.


----------



## poleneceline

the blvo D said:


> Anyone has a real life pic of the (mini) Huit in Blush? I’m one click away from ordering it. So tempting. Also, is anyone wanting to sell your mini Huit in Fresh Almond or seeing it’s being sold anywhere?
> 
> My first full size Neuf in Beige is being shipped now. Kinda panick that it will look bulky on my petite frame, but I really am in love with the color. Fingers crossed I’ll love it.



How tall are you? I'm short but I love how the full size Neuf looks on me when I carry it on the crook of my arm with the top handle. I feel like I have to have the full size because it's more practical for me and it's more of a statement!


----------



## the blvo D

*deleted*


----------



## the blvo D

poleneinblack said:


> How tall are you? I'm short but I love how the full size Neuf looks on me when I carry it on the crook of my arm with the top handle. I feel like I have to have the full size because it's more practical for me and it's more of a statement!



Hi! I am 5’3”. I totally can imagine that it’d look great on the crook of the arm!  Question is, when you carry it like that for a long time, is the bag heavy for you?? Like normally I am such a crossbody type of girl, but with the size I can only picture that it will be too overwhelming to do a crossbody. I am so afraid of the weight of the bag itself. I now know it’s 600-sth grams, but can’t know for sure yet whether that is considered an okay weight I’m willing to carry. (I have a Celine belt bag micro, which is about the same size as the full sized Neuf (?). I love the style so much, but have buyer’s regret about the size every day. Too big as a crossbody and the bag itself is already super heavy.)


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Polene-Numero-Trois-Mini-Bag-in-Black-627eaecc3e732bc33dd263c9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene Numero Deux
> 
> 
> Shop polandspringer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Discontinued and rare Polene Numero Deux in what seems like a camel color and gold hardware. Two sections inside plus a pocket at the back exterior. there's also an inner pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


The price of that black #3 bag is insane.  I'll be there's used LV Sofia Coppola bag for that price somewhere-lol!


----------



## Antonia

the blvo D said:


> Hi! I am 5’3”. I totally can imagine that it’d look great on the crook of the arm!  Question is, when you carry it like that for a long time, is the bag heavy for you?? Like normally I am such a crossbody type of girl, but with the size I can only picture that it will be too overwhelming to do a crossbody. I am so afraid of the weight of the bag itself. I now know it’s 600-sth grams, but can’t know for sure yet whether that is considered an okay weight I’m willing to carry. (I have a Celine belt bag micro, which is about the same size as the full sized Neuf (?). I love the style so much, but have buyer’s regret about the size every day. Too big as a crossbody and the bag itself is already super heavy.)


Ok, you need to watch this review because she sounds like you and it's the same bag you ordered.  I love the beige, I want one too-lol!  Please post pics when you get it!!


----------



## the blvo D

Antonia said:


> Ok, you need to watch this review because she sounds like you and it's the same bag you ordered.  I love the beige, I want one too-lol!  Please post pics when you get it!!




And that mini neuf she has is also the exact same color that I own, LOL!! Thank you so much for sharing!!! With our super similar heights, I’m glad to hear she also loves the full sized neuf. That beige color is just beauuuutiful I couldn’t stop myself from ordering it even though I kinda suspected it might be too big for my need. I messaged Polene and they responded that they’re not considering launching the mini neuf in beige now so I guess that’s enough an excuse for me to order this new size to try, lol. Will absolutely post pics for you to see when I receive it!!


----------



## Antonia

the blvo D said:


> And that mini neuf she has is also the exact same color that I own, LOL!! Thank you so much for sharing!!! With our super similar heights, I’m glad to hear she also loves the full sized neuf. That beige color is just beauuuutiful I couldn’t stop myself from ordering it even though I kinda suspected it might be too big for my need. I messaged Polene and they responded that they’re not considering launching the mini neuf in beige now so I guess that’s enough an excuse for me to order this new size to try, lol. Will absolutely post pics for you to see when I receive it!!


Oh good, I'm happy to have shared this with you!  I just literally saw that video yesterday because I was searching for a size comparison video....and now I'm following her on Instagram and YouTube because I love her style!!  And I swear beige was not even on my radar until I saw her video!  Now I want one, it is so gorgeous!!  I'm sure you will love yours too!!


----------



## the blvo D

Sharing my current collection of luxury bags mixed with Polene and Polene only. After using my mini neuf so very often, happy to report I don’t find the Polene leather finish & quality any less beautiful than these higher-end brands at all. It is much more durable than my Lady Dior & Bottega Veneta bucket bag. Hope they maintain their impressive design and quality with decent prices for a long time. (But I have to say that even though the dix looks beautiful IRL, the capacity is just way too small that I have only used it ONCE after a few months and so now thinking about selling it. I was surprised to discover that the mini neuf holds even more.)

Question though, for anyone who would like to chime in: Since my regular neuf in beige is also on the way, do you think adding a mini huit in Beige would be too redundant? I was debating Beige and Blush for the mini huit but leaning more toward blush because I need some pink in my life. Just panicked because the beige is often sold out on their site but not the pink lolol.


----------



## Antonia

the blvo D said:


> Sharing my current collection of luxury bags mixed with Polene and Polene only. After using my mini neuf so very often, happy to report I don’t find the Polene leather finish & quality any less beautiful at all. It is much more durable than my Lady Dior & Bottega Veneta bucket bag. Hope they maintain their impressive design and quality with decent prices for a long time. (But I have to say that even though the dix looks beautiful IRL, the capacity is just way too small. I was surprised to discover that the mini neuf holds even more.)
> 
> Question though, for anyone who would like to chime in: Since my regular neuf in beige is also on the way, do you think adding a mini nuit in Beige would be too redundant? I was debating Beige and Blush for the mini huit but leaning more toward blush because I need some pink in my life. Just panicked because the beige is often sold out on their site but not the pink lolol.
> 
> View attachment 5407762


I think the blush color is beautiful!!  I would go for that one since you will already have beige.  You have a nice neutral palate of handbags there, very nice collection!!


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Hi all… how does Polene handle quality issues? I received my Umi belt on April 25th and the hardware on it has snapped… this is only my third time wearing it.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Dear Poleners! If anyone has real life pics or has seen this DUNE color, please let me know. I have yet to find any videos or photos at all except for the ones on the site.
> 
> I am 99% ready to order my Mini Neuf in Dune (it's been waiting in the cart all week, lol) but I have that tiny 1% doubt about what the color will look like in person, since we already know that the colors displayed on the site are not always accurate. And we also know returning Polene is not worth it at all, so I want to be sure before I purchase.
> 
> I love the dune, in theory, but I'm just a bit worried that it will be too pink in person and less warm/beigey which is a color I would use more. Like a tone closer to Gucci Disco in Rose Beige. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407224


I'm in exactly the same state you are.   I want it, but want to see irl photos. I actually hit 'Check Out' once, then didn't finish. So it's still in my cart.



allyj128 said:


> Anyone who has had to contact customer service - how long did it take to get a reply?



Less than a day to get a response.


----------



## windnocturne

the blvo D said:


> Sharing my current collection of luxury bags mixed with Polene and Polene only. After using my mini neuf so very often, happy to report I don’t find the Polene leather finish & quality any less beautiful than these higher-end brands at all. It is much more durable than my Lady Dior & Bottega Veneta bucket bag. Hope they maintain their impressive design and quality with decent prices for a long time. (But I have to say that even though the dix looks beautiful IRL, the capacity is just way too small that I have only used it ONCE after a few months and so now thinking about selling it. I was surprised to discover that the mini neuf holds even more.)
> 
> Question though, for anyone who would like to chime in: Since my regular neuf in beige is also on the way, do you think adding a mini huit in Beige would be too redundant? I was debating Beige and Blush for the mini huit but leaning more toward blush because I need some pink in my life. Just panicked because the beige is often sold out on their site but not the pink lolol.
> 
> View attachment 5407762


Having owned the mini Huit, I would recommend going for the full sized huit unless you only intend to carry a card holder, phone and maybe a packet of tissues and really small pouch in the mini Huit… the full sized huit in blush is on my wishlist too


----------



## purplehilighter

the blvo D said:


> Yayyy congrats! Mind sharing some eye candy? Never seen it in cognag before! Must be so beautiful! Also, do you find it heavy?


Posting a quick picture of my Neuf Cognac


----------



## Jereni

Antonia said:


> Love this photo!!  It looks like something in a magazine!!  How do you usually carry this bag, by hand or shoulder?  Do you find it easy to use?



Oh, thank you! I carry it by the hand or on the shoulder and yes I find it very easy to use!



WillWordForBags said:


> Beautiful photo. Is that the nude color? A full size Huit is on my list. I have a Mini Huit and frankly, as stunning as it is, it is not the easiest bag to handle. I find it rather uncomfortable to get in and out of between the small opening, the folds and the rigid top handle.



Thank you! Yes this is the nude color. I am loving the regular Huit. Although I am still tempted by the mini also.


----------



## shelmlh

Antonia said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/polene-suede-crossbody-bag-df5qq
> 
> 
> This one is available right now on TRR and you can apply the 20% code for a discount!!


thank you  - this was so thoughtful - was a busy day today -so by the time I checked this one was on hold - I also pulled the trigger on my neuf mini in taupe last night as well - so will prob pause before adding more for a bit


----------



## shelmlh

poleneinblack said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Polene-Numero-Trois-Mini-Bag-in-Black-627eaecc3e732bc33dd263c9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene Numero Deux
> 
> 
> Shop polandspringer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Discontinued and rare Polene Numero Deux in what seems like a camel color and gold hardware. Two sections inside plus a pocket at the back exterior. there's also an inner pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


oooohhhhh - this is gorgeous....I wonder how much it weighs... its really beautiful tho


----------



## shelmlh

poleneinblack said:


> Here's another blog post with pictures of this woven bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A POLÈNE Bag and Embracing French Girl Style - Westmount Fashionista
> 
> 
> Jessica of WestmountFashionista embraces French Girl style with a POLÈNE bag paired with a black linen dress and CHANEL slingbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westmountfashionista.com


this site has sold a couple of the l'osiers - in March and Dec - no idea about the quality of the items on the site - tho they claim to verify or authentic items received by seller before sending on to buyer - and an alert can be set for new items 




__





						L'osier handbag Polene Beige in Wicker - 21531558
					

Buy your l'osier handbag Polene on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand L'osier handbag Polene Beige in Wicker available. 21531558




					us.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## lemon42

The Tonca is back on the website for purchase


----------



## LazyAzn

Looks like they officially released the Tonca!


----------



## mayavas

Ooh boy, I’m in trouble with the Tonca. I love a cross-body and I love the organic lines of this bag.


----------



## maryyy

Omg Tonca is such a beauty. Only wish it would be a tad bigger, it looks even smaller than dix... It also looks like Dix and Un Nano had a baby


----------



## WillWordForBags

The Tonca is here!! Finally! I was worried there for a minute when they took them off the site. Must have been updating the e-commerce so the peak sighting we had was a great preview. Now comes the real issue: Which color to order!?
They all look so gorgeous and I still haven't ordered my Neuf Mini... Ugh, this Polene love is complicated, lol.


----------



## dcheung

WillWordForBags said:


> The Tonca is here!! Finally! I was worried there for a minute when they took them off the site. Must have been updating the e-commerce so the peak sighting we had was a great preview. Now comes the real issue: Which color to order!?
> They all look so gorgeous and I still haven't ordered my Neuf Mini... Ugh, this Polene love is complicated, lol.



I just ordered the camel, it says it should arrive within 5 days, can't wait! Will take pics.


----------



## poleneceline

I love Polene's unique designs, but they do remind me of things. Does anyone else have nicknames?

Number 1. Booby bag
Number 8. Flower bag
Number 9. Dumpling bag
Number 10. Moon bag
Beri: Wonton bag
Tonca: Chicken nugget bag


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Polene-Numero-Trois-Mini-Bag-in-Black-627eaecc3e732bc33dd263c9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene Numero Deux
> 
> 
> Shop polandspringer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Discontinued and rare Polene Numero Deux in what seems like a camel color and gold hardware. Two sections inside plus a pocket at the back exterior. there's also an inner pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



I can see why Polene no longer sells these. They definitely have way more unique and innovative designs in their other bags, and each of them stand out in a good way. These don't, although I do think they should bring back the woven basket design.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dcheung said:


> I just ordered the camel, it says it should arrive within 5 days, can't wait! Will take pics.


Yay! So happy for you. At the risk of these bags selling out quickly, I think I am going to wait to see some real life photos of this bag and the colors. The Polene camel and cognac seem to be darker lately, as I've seen some Neufs look darker than other styles. And again, since returning is a hassle, I'd rather wait and order a color I'll like. 
Please share photos as you as you get it. Enjoy!!


----------



## allyj128

Heard from customer service this afternoon - they're sending me a waybill to ship the Chalk back to them and THEN they'll send me the black as I ordered.

So this will take a few weeks, I think. I requested that my shipping charges get refunded or that they ship the Black as soon as the Chalk is received and acknowledged by DHL.


----------



## Antonia

I'm sure once they know DHL has it in their possession, they will release the black one to you!!  So it may be quicker than you think!!  Let's remain hopeful!!


----------



## Naminé

So pretty but it looks so small. Hopefully it is roomy inside.


----------



## Fancyfree

MsMoneybagg said:


> Hi all… how does Polene handle quality issues? I received my Umi belt on April 25th and the hardware on it has snapped… this is only my third time wearing it.


I have never needed to address quality issues with Polene, but other girls on this thread have reported good service and speedy replacements from Polene om such clear cut issues. Send them photo.


----------



## shelmlh

I’m wondering if Tonca carrying capacity is similar to Dior saddle -somewhat similar shape and dimension. Tonca is 17x24x7 cm and Dior is 25.5x20x6.5 cm. Which also make it seem like the Dior is slightly roomier 

I ordered a camel one this morning -and DHL says the black one should be arriving Friday


----------



## WillWordForBags

shelmlh said:


> I’m wondering if Tonca carrying capacity is similar to Dior saddle -somewhat similar shape and dimension. Tonca is 17x24x7 cm and Dior is 25.5x20x6.5 cm. Which also make it seem like the Dior is slightly roomier
> 
> I ordered a camel one this morning -and DHL says the black one should be arriving Friday


Thank you for ordering this! I will now wait for yours to arrive before ordering mine because I'm curious to see the camel in that style and also, as you mention, the capacity. So you're doing us all a service with your purchase, lol.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Naminé said:


> So pretty but it looks so small. Hopefully it is roomy inside.
> 
> View attachment 5408503
> 
> View attachment 5408504


I'm wondering the same thing about capacity. But it is stunning. And the cognac is the color that's standing out for me in this style. I feel like cognac is a very classic color (can sometimes look dated) but because this style is so odd and modern, it balances out the bag completely.


----------



## the blvo D

windnocturne said:


> Having owned the mini Huit, I would recommend going for the full sized huit unless you only intend to carry a card holder, phone and maybe a packet of tissues and really small pouch in the mini Huit… the full sized huit in blush is on my wishlist too



Thank you so much!!! That’s very insightful!! I was thinking the bigger one too for everyday need, but was worried it’d look too big on my frame. I’ve actually just ordered the mini in blush to try. If I like the design, I think I’ll also order the full sized huit maybe in black so it wouldn’t look too big. Thank you so much again for your input
. I’m super excited to see the blush color in person! 



purplehilighter said:


> Posting a quick picture of my Neuf Cognac



Yayyy!!! Congratulations!!!  Your neuf is gorgeous! One thing I notice though, I think this cognag color looks super similar to my mini nuef in Camel!!! Maybe it’s my eyes but I almost can’t tell the difference between these two colors. This actually makes me wonder now if Polene sent me the wrong color, lol. I always thought the camel I have looks much darker than the yellow toned camel photos on their website and look more red-toned like cognag. But it sure looks pretty regardless. I’m sure you’ll enjoy yours!



poleneinblack said:


> I was watching douyin videos and this french woman carries a Polene Umi and a little woven basket with a lid. Now I want a basket with a lid, so I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polène L’Osier Wicker Bag
> 
> 
> Polène is one of the most in-demand French leather bag brands on the market right now. When the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frenchgirldaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything similar? Do you think Polene will bring this back or is it for sale anywhere?



I think I saw something pretty similar from PARISA WANG. I love many of their designs but never yet took the plunge.



Antonia said:


> I think the blush color is beautiful!!  I would go for that one since you will already have beige.  You have a nice neutral palate of handbags there, very nice collection!!


 
Thank you so much for your input!!! So besides the nuef in beige, I’ve just placed an order for the mini huit in blush! Can’t wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Yay! So happy for you. At the risk of these bags selling out quickly, I think I am going to wait to see some real life photos of this bag and the colors. The Polene camel and cognac seem to be darker lately, as I've seen some Neufs look darker than other styles. And again, since returning is a hassle, I'd rather wait and order a color I'll like.
> Please share photos as you as you get it. Enjoy!!



I really didn't like the camel and cognac on me, surprisingly. I think I just prefer Polene's cool tones. I was going to get black, white and camel but I prefer taupe way way more on me than camel. The Camel color just made me look so yellow and washed out.


----------



## the blvo D

After seeing purplehighlighter’s Neuf in Cognag, I was surprised to see how much it looks super similar to mine in Camel! I actually had someone tell me mine looks like it’s Cognag.

I tried taking pics of it in as different lights as possible. The real thing is closest to the first picture in indoor light. More red-toned than yellow-toned to me — much darker than in most of the photos. You all (who may or may not have the neuf in camel), is this color camel to you? Is it possible that Polene may have sent the wrong color? I also have a dix, and was surprised since the first they I got it that they look a little bit different even with the same color.

***Edited*** okay so I’ve just checked and realized that it’s not possible they sent me the wrong color since there’s no mini neuf available in cognag, haha. Still, I really can’t tell these two colors apart. Just so similar!


----------



## Kimmykakes

Hey everyone! I’m a longtime lurker so this is my first ever post and first ever Polene so I’m super happy. I got the mini neuf in glacier and I love it! My lighting isn’t the best in my house so I took a picture outside in the sun.


----------



## poleneceline

Kimmykakes said:


> Hey everyone! I’m a longtime lurker so this is my first ever post and first ever Polene so I’m super happy. I got the mini neuf in glacier and I love it! My lighting isn’t the best in my house so I took a picture outside in the sun.



Gasp! I'm so glad someone got this! I was so tempted by this color but I'm really glad I didn't get it, because it looks very close to the chalk white which I have. But enjoy, I love the Huit!


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> The Neuf and Huit in "Camel" just arrived for me and I am disappointed. I feel like the color just clashes with my wardrobe and skin tone, and I don't feel special at all wearing it. In comparison, the black ones make me feel so cool and elevated. But that's only one concern.
> 
> My second concern is the Neuf I got. I don't feel like this is camel? It doesn't seem to match the color on the website, and in fact, I feel like it's closer to cognac? It could just be me, what do you guys think?





the blvo D said:


> After seeing purplehighlighter’s Neuf in Cognag, I was surprised to see how much it looks super similar to mine in Camel! I actually had someone tell me mine looks like it’s Cognag.
> 
> I tried taking pics of it in as different lights as possible. The real thing is closest to the first picture in indoor light. More red-toned than yellow-toned to me — much darker than in most of the photos. You all (who may or may not have the neuf in camel), is this color camel to you? Is it possible that Polene may have sent the wrong color? I also have a dix, and was surprised since the first they I got it that they look a little bit different even with the same color.
> 
> View attachment 5408610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408614



I found my old reply in this thread when I got the camel and what is most like cognac. Cognac looked very rusty to me. I think yours is camel.


----------



## poleneceline

the blvo D said:


> Thank you so much!!! That’s very insightful!! I was thinking the bigger one too for everyday need, but was worried it’d look too big on my frame. I’ve actually just ordered the mini in blush to try. If I like the design, I think I’ll also order the full sized huit maybe in black so it wouldn’t look too big. Thank you so much again for your input
> . I’m super excited to see the blush color in person!
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy!!! Congratulations!!!  Your neuf is gorgeous! One thing I notice though, I think this cognag color looks super similar to my mini nuef in Camel!!! Maybe it’s my eyes but I almost can’t tell the difference between these two colors. This actually makes me wonder now if Polene sent me the wrong color, lol. I always thought the camel I have looks much darker than the yellow toned camel photos on their website and look more red-toned like cognag. But it sure looks pretty regardless. I’m sure you’ll enjoy yours!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw something pretty similar from PARISA WANG. I love many of their designs but never yet took the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your input!!! So besides the nuef in beige, I’ve just placed an order for the mini huit in blush! Can’t wait for it to arrive!!



A Huit in blush! Please take pictures and share with us when you get it!!


----------



## poleneceline

I'm out of town for a while but I want to hurry up and see my Polene bags in person. I can't wait to put all the colors together and take pictures.


----------



## Kimmykakes

poleneinblack said:


> Gasp! I'm so glad someone got this! I was so tempted by this color but I'm really glad I didn't get it, because it looks very close to the chalk white which I have. But enjoy, I love the Huit!



Thanks! Yes it is very close to chalk. I had to double check just to make sure I was sent the correct color.


----------



## mooLV

the blvo D said:


> After seeing purplehighlighter’s Neuf in Cognag, I was surprised to see how much it looks super similar to mine in Camel! I actually had someone tell me mine looks like it’s Cognag.
> 
> I tried taking pics of it in as different lights as possible. The real thing is closest to the first picture in indoor light. More red-toned than yellow-toned to me — much darker than in most of the photos. You all (who may or may not have the neuf in camel), is this color camel to you? Is it possible that Polene may have sent the wrong color? I also have a dix, and was surprised since the first they I got it that they look a little bit different even with the same color.
> 
> ***Edited*** okay so I’ve just checked and realized that it’s not possible they sent me the wrong color since there’s no mini neuf available in cognag, haha. Still, I really can’t tell these two colors apart. Just so similar!
> 
> View attachment 5408610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408614


One thing I did to decide between the two colours was search YouTube for Polene store.  Once you see them on the shelf in those reviews, the cognac definitely looks darker irl.  
Love your neuf!!


----------



## windnocturne

Kimmykakes said:


> Hey everyone! I’m a longtime lurker so this is my first ever post and first ever Polene so I’m super happy. I got the mini neuf in glacier and I love it! My lighting isn’t the best in my house so I took a picture outside in the sun.


The colour is beautiful. Now, if only they would have the regular neuf in glacier as well…


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I really didn't like the camel and cognac on me, surprisingly. I think I just prefer Polene's cool tones. I was going to get black, white and camel but I prefer taupe way way more on me than camel. The Camel color just made me look so yellow and washed out.


I totally see that. Their warmer colors are harder to match IRL. I find that the camel is much darker than in photos. 
My favorite is their chalk. Such a perfect grayish white.
I have yet to order the taupe but I know I will love it. 
The beige looks beautiful but it’s only available in a few styles. I am waiting until next week to see if someone posts photos of the Dune and the Tonca in camel and cognac just to see if they’re darker than shown on the site.


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> One thing I did to decide between the two colours was search YouTube for Polene store.  Once you see them on the shelf in those reviews, the cognac definitely looks darker irl.
> Love your neuf!!


I’m going to do the same! Great tip.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Gasp! I'm so glad someone got this! I was so tempted by this color but I'm really glad I didn't get it, because it looks very close to the chalk white which I have. But enjoy, I love the Huit!


I thought the same thing. This looks so close to chalk and so much lighter than the blue in the photos. That defies my theory of all Polene colors photographing brighter and lighter online. Oh, well. We’re gonna have to discover them one by one.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I totally see that. Their warmer colors are harder to match IRL. I find that the camel is much darker than in photos.
> My favorite is their chalk. Such a perfect grayish white.
> I have yet to order the taupe but I know I will love it.
> The beige looks beautiful but it’s only available in a few styles. I am waiting until next week to see if someone posts photos of the Dune and the Tonca in camel and cognac just to see if they’re darker than shown on the site.



You will not regret the taupe at all, its my favorite color now.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimmykakes said:


> Hey everyone! I’m a longtime lurker so this is my first ever post and first ever Polene so I’m super happy. I got the mini neuf in glacier and I love it! My lighting isn’t the best in my house so I took a picture outside in the sun.



Congratulations on your first Polene bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag! So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.


----------



## windnocturne

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Neuf Mini in Dune!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.


So excited for you too!!


----------



## JenJBS

windnocturne said:


> So excited for you too!!



Thank you!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> You will not regret the taupe at all, its my favorite color now.


Thank you! That makes me want to order it right away. So it’s not too close to the chalk? Meaning not a very light taupe serving the same cold neutral purpose?


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag! So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.


So excited for you. This is the next bag I’m ordering. Do show pics as soon as you get it. Thanks and enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> So excited for you. This is the next bag I’m ordering. Do show pics as soon as you get it. Thanks and enjoy your new beauty!



 Thank you!   

Looking forward to being Bag Twins!


----------



## bearygood22

Hi everyone, inspired by all your sharing of pictures of your bags (thank you!!!), here is my Polene collection. In case thIs helps some of you with your bag-buying devision. i like colors, as you can see. 

back row from left to right: regular Huit in cognac; huit mini in fresh almond; regular un in green croc.
front row from left to right: nano in lilac, black, and chalk.

all colors showed up properly, except for the nano in lilac which appears more pink than it does IRL - the lilac is somewhat more purplish.
I use the cognac and black the least. I like the mini Huit in fresh almond the most Since it feels special, and it’s just the right size for me.


----------



## Jereni

Kimmykakes said:


> Hey everyone! I’m a longtime lurker so this is my first ever post and first ever Polene so I’m super happy. I got the mini neuf in glacier and I love it! My lighting isn’t the best in my house so I took a picture outside in the sun.



Gorgeous, congrats! So cool to see a real-world photo of this. 



JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag! So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.



Yay so excited for you! I’m eager to see what this color looks like.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bearygood22 said:


> Hi everyone, inspired by all your sharing of pictures of your bags (thank you!!!), here is my Polene collection. In case thIs helps some of you with your bag-buying devision. i like colors, as you can see.
> 
> back row from left to right: regular Huit in cognac; huit mini in fresh almond; regular un in green croc.
> front row from left to right: nano in lilac, black, and chalk.
> 
> all colors showed up properly, except for the nano in lilac which appears more pink than it does IRL - the lilac is somewhat more purplish.
> I use the cognac and black the least. I like the mini Huit in fresh almond the most Since it feels special, and it’s just the right size for me.


That is a beautiful collection. Love all the colors. That Mini Huit in Almond is a dream. We have very similar tastes. The lilac Nano and cognac Mini Huit are on my list. And that chalk Nano has been my favorite Polene so far. Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous, congrats! So cool to see a real-world photo of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay so excited for you! I’m eager to see what this color looks like.



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

bearygood22 said:


> Hi everyone, inspired by all your sharing of pictures of your bags (thank you!!!), here is my Polene collection. In case thIs helps some of you with your bag-buying devision. i like colors, as you can see.
> 
> back row from left to right: regular Huit in cognac; huit mini in fresh almond; regular un in green croc.
> front row from left to right: nano in lilac, black, and chalk.
> 
> all colors showed up properly, except for the nano in lilac which appears more pink than it does IRL - the lilac is somewhat more purplish.
> I use the cognac and black the least. I like the mini Huit in fresh almond the most Since it feels special, and it’s just the right size for me.



Lovely collection!!! I like your range of colors - I like colors too.


----------



## mooLV

bearygood22 said:


> Hi everyone, inspired by all your sharing of pictures of your bags (thank you!!!), here is my Polene collection. In case thIs helps some of you with your bag-buying devision. i like colors, as you can see.
> 
> back row from left to right: regular Huit in cognac; huit mini in fresh almond; regular un in green croc.
> front row from left to right: nano in lilac, black, and chalk.
> 
> all colors showed up properly, except for the nano in lilac which appears more pink than it does IRL - the lilac is somewhat more purplish.
> I use the cognac and black the least. I like the mini Huit in fresh almond the most Since it feels special, and it’s just the right size for me.


 
Gorgeous collection!   Thanks for sharing


----------



## lemon42

shelmlh said:


> this site has sold a couple of the l'osiers - in March and Dec - no idea about the quality of the items on the site - tho they claim to verify or authentic items received by seller before sending on to buyer - and an alert can be set for new items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'osier handbag Polene Beige in Wicker - 21531558
> 
> 
> Buy your l'osier handbag Polene on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand L'osier handbag Polene Beige in Wicker available. 21531558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com



I went to the shop in Paris this week, I was told that something reminiscent of that might be coming around June/July, it might be worth waiting for that. At my last visit March they had mentioned new colours coming in April and May for the nine.


----------



## purplehilighter

poleneinblack said:


> I found my old reply in this thread when I got the camel and what is most like cognac. Cognac looked very rusty to me. I think yours is camel.


I have both the cognac and the camel. The cognac is a deeper shade of brown. Could be that the light was in the background when I took the picture of the Neuf, but there is a marked difference in both colors.

I will try to take another shot of the Neuf when I do carry it out and when am in the sun. Have been using the mini cos I've had to carry another cotton tote for my errand runs.


----------



## purplehilighter

poleneinblack said:


> You will not regret the taupe at all, its my favorite color now.


I love love love the taupe and would have gotten my mini in taupe, but I felt I needed some more color...


----------



## poleneceline

lemon42 said:


> I went to the shop in Paris this week, I was told that something reminiscent of that might be coming around June/July, it might be worth waiting for that. At my last visit March they had mentioned new colours coming in April and May for the nine.



All very good news to me, thank you!!


----------



## Froydis

Ooh, anyone else seen the latest Tonca bag? What are your thoughts?! I like it!


----------



## Froydis

Just realised it’s already been talked about 

I normally get updates on new posts but it seems like I’ve missed pages of posts over the last days… oops!!


----------



## JenJBS

bearygood22 said:


> Hi everyone, inspired by all your sharing of pictures of your bags (thank you!!!), here is my Polene collection. In case thIs helps some of you with your bag-buying devision. i like colors, as you can see.
> 
> back row from left to right: regular Huit in cognac; huit mini in fresh almond; regular un in green croc.
> front row from left to right: nano in lilac, black, and chalk.
> 
> all colors showed up properly, except for the nano in lilac which appears more pink than it does IRL - the lilac is somewhat more purplish.
> I use the cognac and black the least. I like the mini Huit in fresh almond the most Since it feels special, and it’s just the right size for me.


Beautiful collection!       Thanks for sharing! 




lemon42 said:


> I went to the shop in Paris this week, I was told that something reminiscent of that might be coming around June/July, it might be worth waiting for that. At my last visit March they had mentioned new colours coming in April and May for the nine.


So jealous you get to visit the shop in person!


----------



## lemon42

JenJBS said:


> So jealous you get to visit the shop in person!



Aw thanks  . I should take this opportunity to praise the physical retail experience : they got their whole store concept right. The salespeople there are always friendly, patient and never pushy. They have mostly everything on display to try and customers are free to roam around and explore the bags by themselves if they wish. And, the store is beautiful, it's truly a premium experience. 
One piece of advice for those just passing by the city, please try to go there on any day but Saturday if you can, it gets stupidly busy (that applies to most big Parisian retailers, from department stores to flagship luxury boutiques).


----------



## Jereni

lemon42 said:


> I went to the shop in Paris this week, I was told that something reminiscent of that might be coming around June/July, it might be worth waiting for that. At my last visit March they had mentioned new colours coming in April and May for the nine.



Ooh, this sounds like a new bag shape coming in June/July? Cool!


----------



## the blvo D

I personally have never been attracted to the Un before but this color in the micro style is just so cute it might be my next purchase. Every time I check out the Polene website I seem to either add a bag to my cart or add it on my evergrowing wishlist. 

I love every green colors from Polene, at least on the photos. They seem to always do so many perfect greens.


----------



## Punkey

Wow with Polene pumping out so many beautiful new designs and colors, I never know whether to get a new one or wait another month to not regret it because the new designs are even better


----------



## Punkey

I have an update on my mini huit: I was really on the fence if the mini was the right size for me because the opening was a major hassle to get things in and out. I have used it for a few weeks now and the leather has softened without losing its shape at all! So happy about it. I also feel it is easier now to get more stuff in like a small water bottle which was unthinkable when I first got it.


----------



## windnocturne

Question for anyone who’s had the full sized Huit for quite a while now - does it lose its shape after the leather softens and you load it with more stuff? I feel like some of the pre loved ones I’ve seen online do look a little misshapen…


----------



## Katinahat

Antonia said:


> She keeps calling it a 'Pauline' bag-lol!  Also, since when is the Numero Un a Sept??
> Also, if there was a body language expert to watch her, she's very fidgety, she's nervous about talking about fake bags I guess!


The black one has really hard looking leather! It’s a shame for such a reasonable company that they are being counterfeited!

I’m in purse peace right now but my next move would be burgundy and possibly a Polene.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

If anyone gets the Tonca, would greatly appreciate if you could post “what fits inside” pictures


----------



## Charlotte1977

windnocturne said:


> Question for anyone who’s had the full sized Huit for quite a while now - does it lose its shape after the leather softens and you load it with more stuff? I feel like some of the pre loved ones I’ve seen online do look a little misshapen…


Hi! I have had my full sized huit for almost two years and the leather has not lost its shape.


----------



## Antonia

lemon42 said:


> I went to the shop in Paris this week, I was told that something reminiscent of that might be coming around June/July, it might be worth waiting for that. At my last visit March they had mentioned new colours coming in April and May for the nine.


On the #9 colors....was it both sizes or were they specifically talking about the full sized?  Since May is almost over, I'm thinking it's already what's out there.  Bummed because the full sized needs new colors.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

deanomatter said:


> I just want to share my Numero Un in trio camel .. wowwww ! Just wowwww   How come I didnt pull the trigger before instead of spending so much on another brand The packaging , the quality … I repeat , the quality … And of course the design… This will be my go-to bag …
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new baby here …
> 
> View attachment 5404770
> View attachment 5404771


I got this last Saturday in nano size, but I kind of fallen out of love with the trio color, so I exchanged the bag in taupe instead. Hoping to get it next week. ❤️


----------



## deanomatter

athousandmhiles24 said:


> I got this last Saturday in nano size, but I kind of fallen out of love with the trio color, so I exchanged the bag in taupe instead. Hoping to get it next week. ❤


Taupe is also in my wish list   Hope you will love it! Did you need to pay for the return ?


----------



## lemon42

Antonia said:


> On the #9 colors....was it both sizes or were they specifically talking about the full sized?  Since May is almost over, I'm thinking it's already what's out there.  Bummed because the full sized needs new colors.


I initially asked if that bleu glacier would be used on other bags (I wanted a blue beri...), and I think she said she wasn't aware of more bags getting new colors soon, so I wouldn't bet on it, though we never know I guess .


----------



## athousandmhiles24

deanomatter said:


> Taupe is also in my wish list   Hope you will love it! Did you need to pay for the return ?



I had to pay for shipping since it was a change of mind and not something defective  but I was only charged a small fee so it is okay. I felt leaning towards taupe as I began watching videos of Polene bags.


----------



## windnocturne

Charlotte1977 said:


> Hi! I have had my full sized huit for almost two years and the leather has not lost its shape.


Ooo thank you! Full sized huit in blush definitely on the wish list still then


----------



## poleneceline

I really like this Youtuber and she finally got some Polene bags! Sept, Un, Neuf.


----------



## Punkey

WOW the tonca in taupe is already sold out! This is crazy.


----------



## eastcoasturbanite

I've been eyeing Polene since 2019 now, and I'm still waiting to take the plunge after so long  At first I thought "maybe the Numero Un" and then the nano size came out... and then Numero Dix came out... and now the Tonca. At this rate, I'll be adding one new bag to my wishlist every season!


----------



## Punkey

eastcoasturbanite said:


> I've been eyeing Polene since 2019 now, and I'm still waiting to take the plunge after so long  At first I thought "maybe the Numero Un" and then the nano size came out... and then Numero Dix came out... and now the Tonca. At this rate, I'll be adding one new bag to my wishlist every season!



I remember when Polene first launched the Un..I absolutly loved the style but knew this bag is way too big for me. When the Nano came out, I bought one when they first launched and never regretted it.

You would be advised to take the plunge at some point because Polene seems to increase prices over time! 

If I didn't have any bags from Polene (I got the nano, micro, huit and beri), I think I would get the tonca!


----------



## eastcoasturbanite

Punkey said:


> I remember when Polene first launched the Un..I absolutly loved the style but knew this bag is way too big for me. When the Nano came out, I bought one when they first launched and never regretted it.
> 
> You would be advised to take the plunge at some point because Polene seems to increase prices over time!
> 
> If I didn't have any bags from Polene (I got the nano, micro, huit and beri), I think I would get the tonca!



I've been keeping track of the prices via a spreadsheet... I know these price increases all too well It's not too bad compared to other designers, but an increase is an increase. I'm just waiting to see if anyone could compare the Dix with the Tonca- based on the dimensions, the Dix is a smidge larger (though it weighs less), but I'm curious to see if the Tonca is more spacious due to its less structured looking appearance.


----------



## Daria Daen

Hi girls! I would like to buy the Umi model.1. Can anyone tell me if it is a heavy bag?
2. Compared to Dix, I guess it's heavier?
3. Can anyone tell me in the last 2.3 years how much the prices have increased
Thank you!


----------



## Nak93

Daria Daen said:


> Hi girls! I would like to buy the Umi model.1. Can anyone tell me if it is a heavy bag?
> 2. Compared to Dix, I guess it's heavier?
> 3. Can anyone tell me in the last 2.3 years how much the prices have increased
> Thank you!


Hi Daria, I can answer your first question from my perspective- recently got the Umi as an alternative to the Gucci soho disco (crossbody wise) and I honestly don’t feel it on so to me it’s not heavy


----------



## Daria Daen

Thanks for the reply. Do you like the bag? And what color did you choose?


----------



## mooLV

Daria Daen said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you like the bag? And what color did you choose?


 I have the umi in camel and don’t find it heavy at all.
It’s a great little bag - I recently travelled with her!


----------



## poleneceline

eastcoasturbanite said:


> I've been eyeing Polene since 2019 now, and I'm still waiting to take the plunge after so long  At first I thought "maybe the Numero Un" and then the nano size came out... and then Numero Dix came out... and now the Tonca. At this rate, I'll be adding one new bag to my wishlist every season!



I think you are just gonna have to get the items on your wishlist and try them out for yourself haha!


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> I have the umi in camel and don’t find it heavy at all.
> It’s a great little bag - I recently travelled with her!


This is very helpful. Thank you. Can you share a photo of how it looks on you? This bag looks so big on the site but you mention it’s a great little bag so I’m curious to see how it looks irl. Thanks!


----------



## WillWordForBags

The tonca is now sold out in taupe and cognac. Polene is quickly becoming very popular. I guess I better hurry with my list or they'll end up selling out of every bag I want.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> The tonca is now sold out in taupe and cognac. Polene is quickly becoming very popular. I guess I better hurry with my list or they'll end up selling out of every bag I want.



That's exactly how I felt seeing the Kate Middleton Sept sell out. It's why I bit the bullet and got all the colors I wanted. I want to get them before everyone else does.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> That's exactly how I felt seeing the Kate Middleton Sept sell out. It's why I bit the bullet and got all the colors I wanted. I want to get them before everyone else does.


I know! And the thing is, I actually liked both those colors that sold out. Oh well, I guess that's why they sold out, lol.
Better hurry and get the camel now! I wanted to wait and see some photos of fellow Poleners to see just how dark it actually is irl, since returning Polene from the States is not worth it. Guess I'm gonna have to order blindly and love it or love it.


----------



## Sarah03

WillWordForBags said:


> I know! And the thing is, I actually liked both those colors that sold out. Oh well, I guess that's why they sold out, lol.
> Better hurry and get the camel now! I wanted to wait and see some photos of fellow Poleners to see just how dark it actually is irl, since returning Polene from the States is not worth it. Guess I'm gonna have to order blindly and love it or love it.


I just ordered Camel! I was also going to wait, but I don’t want to miss out & camel is the color I want!


----------



## Naminé

WillWordForBags said:


> The tonca is now sold out in taupe and cognac. Polene is quickly becoming very popular. I guess I better hurry with my list or they'll end up selling out of every bag I want.


I am eyeing a few styles including the fanny pack, but won't be able to buy anymore until beginning of June. Hopefully they won't sell out too fast!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Sarah03 said:


> I just ordered Camel! I was also going to wait, but I don’t want to miss out & camel is the color I want!


So happy for you. Do post photos when you get it. 
I think camel will be the next Tonca to sell out for sure.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> The tonca is now sold out in taupe and cognac. Polene is quickly becoming very popular. I guess I better hurry with my list or they'll end up selling out of every bag I want.



I feel like ever since the mini Neuf came out, Polene’s been heating up, and this Kate Middleton thing is only going to make it worse lol. Plus the Tonca - while it’s not my cup of tea - is very ‘on the nose’ in terms of trendy styles right now.


----------



## WillWordForBags

You're totally right. I just hope that, as popular as they became, they still keep their prices affordable and their inventory stocked, so they don't become one of those designer brands that are impossible to afford with items that are impossible to get because they're always sold out (I'm looking at you LV, Chanel, etc.).


----------



## WillWordForBags

I have noticed that the small Tonca swatches are lighter than the ones they present of the bottom of the product page, which I'm thinking are probably closer to the color IRL.
Notice the difference in the Camel colors. The Camel on the small swatch tile (upper right) looks brighter and lighter and closer to what camel color is supposed to be, whereas the large swatch (on the bottom left) shows a darker color that looks more like a brown/tan tone.

I wonder if the camel color looks different depending on the style. Would be interesting to see.
This is my only apprehension with this camel bag. Because I like the color shown on the top more but I don't know if the bag looks more like that lighter swatch IRL.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> You're totally right. I just hope that, as popular as they became, they still keep their prices affordable and their inventory stocked, so they don't become one of those designer brands that are impossible to afford with items that are impossible to get because they're always sold out (I'm looking at you LV, Chanel, etc.).



I think for me, I want them to keep up quality first, and then prices. As long as they stay under $1,000 for as long as possible, I can accept it. They will need to hire more craftsmen and employees to keep up with increasing demand, and I would want them to prioritize high quality and fair wages.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I have noticed that the small Tonca swatches are lighter than the ones they present of the bottom of the product page, which I'm thinking are probably closer to the color IRL.
> Notice the difference in the Camel colors. The Camel on the small swatch tile (upper right) looks brighter and lighter and closer to what camel color is supposed to be, whereas the large swatch (on the bottom left) shows a darker color that looks more like a brown/tan tone.
> 
> I wonder if the camel color looks different depending on the style. Would be interesting to see.
> This is my only apprehension with this camel bag. Because I like the color shown on the top more but I don't know if the bag looks more like that lighter swatch IRL.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410673



I originally wanted to get camel color because it looked so good on other people, and I kept seeing recommendations online about how brown is a good basic color for a handbag. But I'm not a fan of this color. My favorite color is taupe now for handbags. It gives that light color freshness for spring/summer, but is also cool toned enough for winter. It's a neutral that is not black color.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I think for me, I want them to keep up quality first, and then prices. As long as they stay under $1,000 for as long as possible, I can accept it. They will need to hire more craftsmen and employees to keep up with increasing demand, and I would want them to prioritize high quality and fair wages.


Absolutely. I think if they have been able to deliver their amazing quality at those prices all this time, then we know they can keep doing that instead of climbing to a different price bracket just because they're selling more. 
That would defeat the purpose for me a bit because I think Polene's popularity is precisely due to the fact that these bags are so well priced but can still compete with major designer brands in terms of design and quality. 
Part of their whole brand positioning is "conscious luxury," meaning that they are proving that luxurious products can be made and bought without them costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Absolutely. I think if they have been able to deliver their amazing quality at those prices all this time, then we know they can keep doing that instead of climbing to a different price bracket just because they're selling more.
> That would defeat the purpose for me a bit because I think Polene's popularity is precisely due to the fact that these bags are so well priced but can still compete with major designer brands in terms of design and quality.
> Part of their whole brand positioning is "conscious luxury," meaning that they are proving that luxurious products can be made and bought without them costing an arm and a leg.



Yeah, it is a good reminder to always look at goods and ask "what am I paying for?" With Polene it feels like every cent is going somewhere worthwhile, and nothing is going to just having the brand name, the illusion of luxury, or clout/hype. It makes me happy to see reviews talk about how Polene's leather quality and dust bags are as good as the top-tier brands, and sometimes even better.


----------



## poleneceline

This thread is one of the most active threads on TPF. Still waiting for our own subforum, admin!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I originally wanted to get camel color because it looked so good on other people, and I kept seeing recommendations online about how brown is a good basic color for a handbag. But I'm not a fan of this color. My favorite color is taupe now for handbags. It gives that light color freshness for spring/summer, but is also cool toned enough for winter. It's a neutral that is not black color.


I totally see your point with the camel. And I feel the same way. I've been looking for a brighter, lighter tone than their camel. Precisely more like the small swatch on their product pages. 
The other color I discovered recently was the beige and I'm loving it. Too bad it's only offered for a few styles, but if I go by the larger color swatch, the beige is giving me Gucci Rose Beige vibes and that is making me get very excited because that tone of nude is one of my favorite colors of all time. 
What is your take on the UMI? I'm thinking of getting that one in beige instead.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I totally see your point with the camel. And I feel the same way. I've been looking for a brighter, lighter tone than their camel. Precisely more like the small swatch on their product pages.
> The other color I discovered recently was the beige and I'm loving it. Too bad it's only offered for a few styles, but if I go by the larger color swatch, the beige is giving me Gucci Rose Beige vibes and that is making me get very excited because that tone of nude is one of my favorite colors of all time.
> What is your take on the UMI? I'm thinking of getting that one in beige instead.



I got the UMI along with the other Polene designs very early on when I was just trying out handbags. The Umi was pretty stiff, and the zipper kept scratching my hand when I was trying to use it, so I ended up returning it. I think it's more of a small to medium sized bag. It doesn't look that small, but the folds on each side go inward, which reduces the capacity. However, I recently learned how to use my mini Huit so capacity might not be a problem anymore. I think the Umi can fit your phone, a card case, a small set of keys, and some small items like if you want to carry a few lipsticks.

I think it just depends on what you like to carry? I really should learn to carry less because it gets heavy, but I still like medium bags for sure. If you like using small bags, I think the Umi is fine. It's so cute, every Polene design is cute ugh.

I wrote this when I had it back then, and my first impressions, including the cons, I put in the comments:








						CC 149: The Newbie - PurseBlog
					

In today's installment of Closet Confessionals, we meet CC 149, a collector who just began collecting handbags within the last year. While her collection is small, it is mighty, and CC 149'




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Nak93

Daria Daen said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you like the bag? And what color did you choose?


Yes I do  to me it’s more beautiful in person than online shows - I went with the chalk colour, so elegant looking! Only thing that surprised me was it being smaller than what shows online/others. I’m 175cm tall , perhaps that’s why! But this almost makes it even more a great crossbody for me.


----------



## Nak93

WillWordForBags said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you. Can you share a photo of how it looks on you? This bag looks so big on the site but you mention it’s a great little bag so I’m curious to see how it looks irl. Thanks!


I agree with mooLV, the bag surprised me being smaller than what shows online/others but in this way it’s more of a great crossbody as doesn’t stick out like I worried it would if it was bigger  it fits more than the Gucci soho disco (I bought to alternate between) if that’s of any help


----------



## WillWordForBags

Nak93 said:


> I agree with mooLV, the bag surprised me being smaller than what shows online/others but in this way it’s more of a great crossbody as doesn’t stick out like I worried it would if it was bigger  it fits more than the Gucci soho disco (I bought to alternate between) if that’s of any help


This is very helpful. Thank you! What color did you get? Being able to fit more than in the Gucci Disco is great. Do you have mode shots by any chance?


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I got the UMI along with the other Polene designs very early on when I was just trying out handbags. The Umi was pretty stiff, and the zipper kept scratching my hand when I was trying to use it, so I ended up returning it. I think it's more of a small to medium sized bag. It doesn't look that small, but the folds on each side go inward, which reduces the capacity. However, I recently learned how to use my mini Huit so capacity might not be a problem anymore. I think the Umi can fit your phone, a card case, a small set of keys, and some small items like if you want to carry a few lipsticks.
> 
> I think it just depends on what you like to carry? I really should learn to carry less because it gets heavy, but I still like medium bags for sure. If you like using small bags, I think the Umi is fine. It's so cute, every Polene design is cute ugh.
> 
> I wrote this when I had it back then, and my first impressions, including the cons, I put in the comments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC 149: The Newbie - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> In today's installment of Closet Confessionals, we meet CC 149, a collector who just began collecting handbags within the last year. While her collection is small, it is mighty, and CC 149'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


This was awesome. The whole thing. Thank you, darling. I’ve added the UMI to my wishlist. And I know I definitely want something in that beige. Right now, it’s only showing it for the Huit and the Umi, I think.


----------



## phanilla

poleneinblack said:


> I was watching douyin videos and this french woman carries a Polene Umi and a little woven basket with a lid. Now I want a basket with a lid, so I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polène L’Osier Wicker Bag
> 
> 
> Polène is one of the most in-demand French leather bag brands on the market right now. When the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frenchgirldaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything similar? Do you think Polene will bring this back or is it for sale anywhere?


I saw it’s sold on Poshmark


----------



## Nak93

WillWordForBags said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you! What color did you get? Being able to fit more than in the Gucci Disco is great. Do you have mode shots by any chance?


I decided on the chalk - such an elegant combo! Another plus is height, I couldn't fit in a hand sanitiser standing up in the Gucci but I can in UMI (on sides as they are taller then middle dip of course). I don't unfortunately I will hopefully try take some photos later or tomorrow as I know it can be very helpful. I am 175cm tall as a BTW


----------



## WillWordForBags

Just as predicted, the Tonca in camel is now sold out as well. Only 2 colors left for this very popular beauty.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Just as predicted, the Tonca in camel is now sold out as well. Only 2 colors left for this very popular beauty.



Polene might have only created a limited number of stock just to test product demand before committing more resources, but this is a very clear and positive answer!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Polene might have only created a limited number of stock just to test product demand before committing more resources, but this is a very clear and positive answer!


I was thinking the same thing. That these seem to have sold out so quickly. Hopefully they’ll restock soon cause I was loving the taupe and cognac.


----------



## Punkey

poleneinblack said:


> Polene might have only created a limited number of stock just to test product demand before committing more resources, but this is a very clear and positive answer!


I have read somewhere this is part of their conciouse strategy. They only produce small batches per design and color. Having too many bags in the warehouse is also costly. Preordering helps them to determine how many bags they have to produce for the next batch.
I have never seen a bag sell out so quickly though. WOW!


----------



## poleneceline

Plus, with most luxury goods, the more you can't have something, like out of stock or very in demand, the more you will want it for yourself!


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> I originally wanted to get camel color because it looked so good on other people, and I kept seeing recommendations online about how brown is a good basic color for a handbag. But I'm not a fan of this color. My favorite color is taupe now for handbags. It gives that light color freshness for spring/summer, but is also cool toned enough for winter. It's a neutral that is not black color.



Yay for taupe! It’s my favorite neutral. Still haven’t figure out which Polene bag in taupe to get, but it looks lovely. Problem is I have 3 taupe bags so buying another seems excessive. What I really need is a bag in their beige, but the beige Neuf just sold out so I waited TOO LONG. AGAIN.



WillWordForBags said:


> Absolutely. I think if they have been able to deliver their amazing quality at those prices all this time, then we know they can keep doing that instead of climbing to a different price bracket just because they're selling more.
> That would defeat the purpose for me a bit because I think Polene's popularity is precisely due to the fact that these bags are so well priced but can still compete with major designer brands in terms of design and quality.
> Part of their whole brand positioning is "conscious luxury," meaning that they are proving that luxurious products can be made and bought without them costing an arm and a leg.



Agreed. I love them but part of the appeal is definitely the excellent prices. Tbh, once they start climbing over $600, I may be done.



poleneinblack said:


> Polene might have only created a limited number of stock just to test product demand before committing more resources, but this is a very clear and positive answer!



Yep, was thinking the same thing, that they created a limited set to see how it sells. It’s a smart approach. I really wish they would start doing what you said upthread - let you order any bag in any of their current or past colors. Even if it was like a 6 month wait, I would do it for some combos. They had a coral color Un Nano that I still regret not getting.


----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> Yay for taupe! It’s my favorite neutral. Still haven’t figure out which Polene bag in taupe to get, but it looks lovely. Problem is I have 3 taupe bags so buying another seems excessive. What I really need is a bag in their beige, but the beige Neuf just sold out so I waited TOO LONG. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I love them but part of the appeal is definitely the excellent prices. Tbh, once they start climbing over $600, I may be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, was thinking the same thing, that they created a limited set to see how it sells. It’s a smart approach. I really wish they would start doing what you said upthread - let you order any bag in any of their current or past colors. Even if it was like a 6 month wait, I would do it for some combos. They had a coral color Un Nano that I still regret not getting.



Is $600 dollars your hard limit for any handbag, or just Polene?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Yay for taupe! It’s my favorite neutral. Still haven’t figure out which Polene bag in taupe to get, but it looks lovely. Problem is I have 3 taupe bags so buying another seems excessive. What I really need is a bag in their beige, but the beige Neuf just sold out so I waited TOO LONG. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I love them but part of the appeal is definitely the excellent prices. Tbh, once they start climbing over $600, I may be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, was thinking the same thing, that they created a limited set to see how it sells. It’s a smart approach. I really wish they would start doing what you said upthread - let you order any bag in any of their current or past colors. Even if it was like a 6 month wait, I would do it for some combos. They had a coral color Un Nano that I still regret not getting.


Yeah, me too. The biggest appeal is the amazing price for sure.


----------



## JenJBS

My Dune Neuf-Mini has left Spain! 

One reason I got it instead of waiting is 'The Kate Effect'. Figured Polene would start selling like crazy, and Dune isn't one of their standard colors. 


@poleneinblack   It's not just having one really active Thread, but a bunch of Threads that justify a Sub-Forum. It's why I created the 'What Polene are you wearing today?' Thread.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> My Dune Neuf-Mini has left Spain!
> 
> One reason I got it instead of waiting is 'The Kate Effect'. Figured Polene would start selling like crazy, and Dune isn't one of their standard colors.
> 
> 
> @poleneinblack   It's not just having one really active Thread, but a bunch of Threads that justify a Sub-Forum. It's why I created the 'What Polene are you wearing today?' Thread.


Love it. Show us photos when you get it. So looking forward to seeing this color.


----------



## Naminé

My Cyme canvas in beige arrived! It's beautiful. I notice it has a faint cigarette smell on the leather, hopefully once I air it out some, it will go away. It's my first Polene and I am very happy with it. I can't wait to wear it out.

The strap is super comfortable and the bag is so big and roomy. I just wish it had interior pockets. Oh well, time to find a purse insert.


----------



## Punkey

Naminé said:


> My Cyme canvas in beige arrived! It's beautiful. I notice it has a faint cigarette smell on the leather, hopefully once I air it out some, it will go away. It's my first Polene and I am very happy with it. I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> The strap is super comfortable and the bag is so big and roomy. I just wish it had interior pockets. Oh well, time to find a purse insert.
> View attachment 5410882
> View attachment 5410883
> View attachment 5410884
> View attachment 5410886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410885


Wow what a beauty. Congrats on your new bag.
What are you planning to use it for? Work bag?


----------



## Christofle

Naminé said:


> My Cyme canvas in beige arrived! It's beautiful. I notice it has a faint cigarette smell on the leather, hopefully once I air it out some, it will go away. It's my first Polene and I am very happy with it. I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> The strap is super comfortable and the bag is so big and roomy. I just wish it had interior pockets. Oh well, time to find a purse insert.
> View attachment 5410882
> View attachment 5410883
> View attachment 5410884
> View attachment 5410886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410885


This is my new favourite Polene shape! It looks so nice with the folds on the side. I hope they produce a slightly smaller version soon; I would snap it up quickly!


----------



## Naminé

Punkey said:


> Wow what a beauty. Congrats on your new bag.
> What are you planning to use it for? Work bag?


Thank you! I am going to use it as a fun casual handbag for the summer. I also may use it for traveling/vacation too, if my family ever plans anything!



Christofle said:


> This is my new favourite Polene shape! It looks so nice with the folds on the side. I hope they produce a slightly smaller version soon; I would snap it up quickly!


It is definitely my new fave! I also hope for a small one, I may pick it up in brown for sure!


----------



## Jereni

Naminé said:


> My Cyme canvas in beige arrived! It's beautiful. I notice it has a faint cigarette smell on the leather, hopefully once I air it out some, it will go away. It's my first Polene and I am very happy with it. I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> The strap is super comfortable and the bag is so big and roomy. I just wish it had interior pockets. Oh well, time to find a purse insert.
> View attachment 5410882
> View attachment 5410883
> View attachment 5410884
> View attachment 5410886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410885



Its gorrrrgeous!!! But wait, a cigarette smell? Is it new? My Polenes have sometimes arrived with a sharper leather smell, but never cigarettes


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> One reason I got it instead of waiting is 'The Kate Effect'. Figured Polene would start selling like crazy, and Dune isn't one of their standard colors.
> 
> 
> @poleneinblack   It's not just having one really active Thread, but a bunch of Threads that justify a Sub-Forum. It's why I created the 'What Polene are you wearing today?' Thread.



Yep ::nods:: probably very wise. If they offer other bags in Dune I can see myself getting one.


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> Is $600 dollars your hard limit for any handbag, or just Polene?



Oh definitely not, it’s just that if Polene bags start climbing higher than $600, some of the specialness will go away, at least for me. I love their aesthetic and clean lines, but part of the appeal is the designer, modern, casual-elegant look _for_ a lot less.


----------



## Naminé

Jereni said:


> Its gorrrrgeous!!! But wait, a cigarette smell? Is it new? My Polenes have sometimes arrived with a sharper leather smell, but never cigarettes


thank you! Yes it is new. At least, there are no signs of it being used at all. I guess it's probably from DHL or  Customs themselves. I really hope it goes away, I am sensitive to strong smells and I don't want to return it.


----------



## purplehilighter

Naminé said:


> My Cyme canvas in beige arrived! It's beautiful. I notice it has a faint cigarette smell on the leather, hopefully once I air it out some, it will go away. It's my first Polene and I am very happy with it. I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> The strap is super comfortable and the bag is so big and roomy. I just wish it had interior pockets. Oh well, time to find a purse insert.
> View attachment 5410882
> View attachment 5410883
> View attachment 5410884
> View attachment 5410886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410885


You got me wanting one now....


----------



## Naminé

purplehilighter said:


> You got me wanting one now....


Do it! You won't regret it.


----------



## poleneceline

JenJBS said:


> My Dune Neuf-Mini has left Spain!
> 
> One reason I got it instead of waiting is 'The Kate Effect'. Figured Polene would start selling like crazy, and Dune isn't one of their standard colors.
> 
> 
> @poleneinblack   It's not just having one really active Thread, but a bunch of Threads that justify a Sub-Forum. It's why I created the 'What Polene are you wearing today?' Thread.



That's right. Good reminder to be more active! Anyone have ideas on what Polene threads we could make? I was thinking one just for Polene wishlist since that was a fun conversation. 

Edit: I'm going to make a few and if they flop, I'm not speaking to any of you anymore! (just kidding)


----------



## bubblybags

Anyone has any IRL pictures of the beige Huit or Neuf to share please? I never liked this shade for fear that it might look a bit too matured.. but somehow looking at Polene’s pictures incessantly got to me :/


----------



## WillWordForBags

It’s such a funny coincidence. We were just talking about Polene’s popularity growing and I just saw 2 Polene bags featured on the Showtime show “I love that for you.” Wow. These are getting really hot and known and I just feel like the Polene cat’s out of the bag. Pun intended.


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> That's right. Good reminder to be more active! Anyone have ideas on what Polene threads we could make? I was thinking one just for Polene wishlist since that was a fun conversation.



Maybe a Reference Thread, to show color and size comparisons.Those Threads are usually pretty popular - and extremely useful!


----------



## poleneceline

JenJBS said:


> Maybe a Reference Thread, to show color and size comparisons.Those Threads are usually pretty popular - and extremely useful!



On it!


----------



## the blvo D

My neuf in beige has just arrived!!! This beige is just gorrrrgeous and perfect! Here’s a picture of it next to my mini neuf in camel. Me happy happy.

Now also waiting for my mini huit in blush which should arrive next week.


----------



## poleneceline

the blvo D said:


> My neuf in beige has just arrived!!! This beige is just gorrrrgeous and perfect! Here’s a picture of it next to my mini neuf in camel. Me happy happy.
> 
> Now also waiting for my mini huit in blush which should arrive next week.



Can you post your pictures in here? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-reference-thread.1052899/

Congratulations! Those are the perfect shades of tan and brown. In China I've heard these shades called "milk tea" colors and I have to agree. So gorgeous!


----------



## the blvo D

poleneinblack said:


> Can you post your pictures in here? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/polene-reference-thread.1052899/
> 
> Congratulations! Those are the perfect shades of tan and brown. In China I've heard these shades called "milk tea" colors and I have to agree. So gorgeous!



Sure!! Just posted some reviews on the thread.  and thank you! I really love seeing them both milk tea together, hehe.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> It’s such a funny coincidence. We were just talking about Polene’s popularity growing and I just saw 2 Polene bags featured on the Showtime show “I love that for you.” Wow. These are getting really hot and known and I just feel like the Polene cat’s out of the bag. Pun intended.



Omg noooo lol. It begins….



the blvo D said:


> My neuf in beige has just arrived!!! This beige is just gorrrrgeous and perfect! Here’s a picture of it next to my mini neuf in camel. Me happy happy.
> 
> Now also waiting for my mini huit in blush which should arrive next week.



Gorgeous and so jealous! I had been planning on this but now it’s out of stock. I put a notification request in, if it comes back I will have to pounce.


----------



## poleneceline

Do any of you know which celebrities have taken pictures with Polene bags? I only know two, it's not a lot.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I just saw Vanessa Bayer wear a camel Dix in and another actress wear a Sept in “I Love That For You”(Showtime). I also saw a few Polene bags featured in the last season of “Emily in Paris” (Netflix).
They’ve been doing very well on their product placements. This to me seems wise and a very sophisticated way to insert themselves into different markets. Quite on-brand, I would say.


----------



## rayceline

JenJBS said:


> My Dune Neuf-Mini has left Spain!
> 
> One reason I got it instead of waiting is 'The Kate Effect'. Figured Polene would start selling like crazy, and Dune isn't one of their standard colors.
> 
> 
> Please post photos on here when it arrives, I really can’t decide between dune and blush in the neuf mini and haven’t seen any photos in real life to help me decide


----------



## LazyAzn

the blvo D said:


> My neuf in beige has just arrived!!! This beige is just gorrrrgeous and perfect! Here’s a picture of it next to my mini neuf in camel. Me happy happy.
> 
> Now also waiting for my mini huit in blush which should arrive next week.



They look great!

Do you prefer the neuf or neuf mini for daily use?


----------



## Daria Daen

Nak93 said:


> Yes I do  to me it’s more beautiful in person than online shows - I went with the chalk colour, so elegant looking! Only thing that surprised me was it being smaller than what shows online/others. I’m 175cm tall , perhaps that’s why! But this almost makes it even more a great crossbody for me.




Thank you very much for the answer. It is of real use to me. Congratulations for the bag and the chosen color, which is very beautiful and elegant.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I am officially Polessed (Polene-obsessed)! Lol.
I realized that the color swatch I had seen that looked to me like the Gucci rose beige was in fact the “tan” color and not the beige.

The confusing thing was that tan is supposed to be darker, richer, more cognac-tone brown (think Chloe’s tan) but Polene has it as this rich beigy nude with a minimal hint of pink, much like Gucci’s rose beige. A color that is lighter and brighter than their camel, which is not supposed to be as dark (maybe they mixed up the two?)
The only downside is, it only comes in the Mini Un Nano, which I already have (but love!) and the Sept, which I don’t think I’ll ever get because of the difficulty of the clasp.

But I don’t mind having several Un Nanos and specially in this stunning color. The Un Nano is my favorite Polene so far and the easiest and roomiest of them too so I’m going to purchase as many as I have to.


----------



## windnocturne

Jereni said:


> Its gorrrrgeous!!! But wait, a cigarette smell? Is it new? My Polenes have sometimes arrived with a sharper leather smell, but never cigarettes


Actually when brands allow you to return bags, it’s possible that you will get a “new” bag that somebody has returned, so possibly the person who returned it smokes?? 
Anyway, really hoping the cigarette smell goes away soon with some airing!


----------



## Antonia

the blvo D said:


> My neuf in beige has just arrived!!! This beige is just gorrrrgeous and perfect! Here’s a picture of it next to my mini neuf in camel. Me happy happy.
> 
> Now also waiting for my mini huit in blush which should arrive next week.


OMG, I LOVE it!!!!      I definitely want one now!!


----------



## Antonia

Did I miss a discussion about the Le Cabas...are they stopping production of it?  There is only one color left, the others are sold out!  https://eng.polene-paris.com/collections/le-cabas


----------



## Antonia

Jereni said:


> Omg noooo lol. It begins….
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and so jealous! I had been planning on this but now it’s out of stock. I put a notification request in, if it comes back I will have to pounce.


It's back in stock! https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-neuf-beige


----------



## purplehilighter

LazyAzn said:


> They look great!
> 
> Do you prefer the neuf or neuf mini for daily use?


For me, the Neuf mini cos it is easier to wear crossbody. The full sized Neuf is better as a shoulder carry bag (I bought another strap) but shoulder carries have a tendency to slip off the shoulder once in a while.

I have had to curate what to bring with me when I carry my Neuf mini though and the fit can be pretty snug.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I just ordered this beauty. Numero Un Nano in the color Tan. So excited!
I want so many more but I didn’t want to wait any longer to order in case this tan color sold out, because seeing how fast some of these colors are going, I didn’t want to risk it.

I still want a Mini Neuf (in Dune or Taupe) and something in that gorgeous beige but don’t know which style yet.
The Polene Love saga continues…


----------



## Biogirl1

Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!


----------



## Antonia

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243


Beautiful Polene family!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243


So gorgeous. Congrats. And thank you for owning 3 Un Nanos. Now I know I’m not crazy to want several of the same bag in different colors. #polenegoals


----------



## poleneceline

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243



It's the blue Neuf!! Wow its gorgeous!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## cityandsea27

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243


Such a nice collection! You may or may not have have just influenced me to finally buy the Numero Deux I had bookmarked on The RealReal


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> So gorgeous. Congrats. And thank you for owning 3 Un Nanos. Now I know I’m not crazy to want several of the same bag in different colors. #polenegoals



Yes, it also validates me as well for having the same Polene bags in three different colors. Solidarity!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243


Is that un nano bag in taupe? I have pending for delivery.


----------



## Biogirl1

WillWordForBags said:


> So gorgeous. Congrats. And thank you for owning 3 Un Nanos. Now I know I’m not crazy to want several of the same bag in different colors. #polenegoals


Haha! I love the Un nano!


----------



## Biogirl1

poleneinblack said:


> It's the blue Neuf!! Wow its gorgeous!!!!!! I love it!!!


The light blue Neuf mini is so pretty! It’s actually a really pale icy blue in person. Gorgeous hint of color, and now I can’t wait to see the Dune! I haven’t ordered it yet but am waiting to see our friends on this thread post some pics.


----------



## Biogirl1

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Is that un nano bag in taupe? I have pending for delivery.


It’s actually in nude!


----------



## Jereni

Omg so many posts to respond to. Catching up…



WillWordForBags said:


> I am officially Polessed (Polene-obsessed)! Lol.
> I realized that the color swatch I had seen that looked to me like the Gucci rose beige was in fact the “tan” color and not the beige.
> 
> The confusing thing was that tan is supposed to be darker, richer, more cognac-tone brown (think Chloe’s tan) but Polene has it as this rich beigy nude with a minimal hint of pink, much like Gucci’s rose beige. A color that is lighter and brighter than their camel, which is not supposed to be as dark (maybe they mixed up the two?)
> The only downside is, it only comes in the Mini Un Nano, which I already have (but love!) and the Sept, which I don’t think I’ll ever get because of the difficulty of the clasp.
> 
> But I don’t mind having several Un Nanos and specially in this stunning color. The Un Nano is my favorite Polene so far and the easiest and roomiest of them too so I’m going to purchase as many as I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411098
> View attachment 5411099
> View attachment 5411100



Nice buy! I’ve debated the Nano in the ‘camel’ forever, because it’s one of the few in smooth leather. I haven’t been able to pull the trigger because (1) it appears to have contrast stitching, and (2) the color tone of this one is what I suspect I’d prefer. Can’t wait to see it when you get it!



Antonia said:


> Did I miss a discussion about the Le Cabas...are they stopping production of it?  There is only one color left, the others are sold out!  https://eng.polene-paris.com/collections/le-cabas



I KNOW. I had my eye on this as a replacement work bag and then a few weeks to a month ago I saw that these were disappearing. It’s a bummer. But maybe they will replace then with another interesting tote.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!



Lovely collection! I love the blue neuf mini!  What a gorgeous colour


----------



## Jereni

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243



Gorgeous collection! I am very envious of your nano in the Sage. I was planning on that being my main new bag for this spring and then of course it sold out. I was so irritated.


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous collection! I am very envious of your nano in the Sage. I was planning on that being my main new bag for this spring and then of course it sold out. I was so irritated.


Agreed. wish I had bought the nano in sage. i dream about that bag sometimes!


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> Omg noooo lol. It begins….
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and so jealous! I had been planning on this but now it’s out of stock. I put a notification request in, if it comes back I will have to pounce.



the neuf in beige is back in stock. Hurry!


----------



## thebobacode

Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.


----------



## Antonia

thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Omg so many posts to respond to. Catching up…
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buy! I’ve debated the Nano in the ‘camel’ forever, because it’s one of the few in smooth leather. I haven’t been able to pull the trigger because (1) it appears to have contrast stitching, and (2) the color tone of this one is what I suspect I’d prefer. Can’t wait to see it when you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW. I had my eye on this as a replacement work bag and then a few weeks to a month ago I saw that these were disappearing. It’s a bummer. But maybe they will replace then with another interesting tote.



I hear you! I'm on the same boat with the Camel. I mean, it's still a classic color and nice enough but in my opinion, it should be called tan or caramel or brown because camel is supposed to be a lighter, more yellowish color. 
I think Polene shines more in its unique, modern colors. I had not discovered this tan until now, because the model photo can be deceiving. I saw the leather swatch on the bottom and knew it was giving me Gucci rose beige vibes so I went on Youtube and IG and saw videos and photos and my, oh my, this color is gorgeous. Way more interesting and nuanced than the camel. 
I couldn't believe that is was the exact color as the rose beige so I had to order right away before they sell out like they did with the almonds and such. 
I'll totally post pics when I get it. Thanks, darling.


----------



## WillWordForBags

thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.


Stunning collection! Congrats. That Mini Huit in Cognac is so perfect.


----------



## Biogirl1

bearygood22 said:


> Agreed. wish I had bought the nano in sage. i dream about that bag sometimes!


I had been worried that the sage would scratch easily since it is smooth leather, but it really hasn’t, which is nice. Hope they bring that nano color back for you guys!


----------



## Biogirl1

thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.


Gorgeous collection of deep colors and neutrals!


----------



## Jereni

thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.



Ok, I think we need an official: share your Polene collection thread. Who’s with me?


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you. Can you share a photo of how it looks on you? This bag looks so big on the site but you mention it’s a great little bag so I’m curious to see how it looks irl. Thanks!


Here you go.  Sorry I dont have a xbody pic at the moment.  For reference I’m 5’1 and size 2.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Well this whole thread is dangerous. Now I have the numero one nano in camel, number nine mini in black and the cyme in canvas on my wish list.


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> Here you go.  Sorry I dont have a xbody pic at the moment.  For reference I’m 5’1 and size 2.


You are so sweet. It looks so great on you. Is that the camel? Makes me want to order it right away.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Ok, I think we need an official: share your Polene collection thread. Who’s with me?



Here's the Thread:
Polene 'family' pics | PurseForum (purseblog.com) 



If you ladies wouldn't mind posting your lovely Polene family pics on the new Thread... 



Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243


Beautiful collection! 



thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.


Another beautiful collection!


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> You are so sweet. It looks so great on you. Is that the camel? Makes me want to order it right away.


It is the camel!!!  I “needed” a bag in Polene’s classic colour!


----------



## bubblybags

thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.



ohmygoodness you are a lucky girl! Great collection! The burgundy Neuf is in my cart now but I’m still debating a little whether to just get the classic camel though I heard the actual colour is much darker. Do you like the burgundy? Is it a good and easy shade to match?


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> It is the camel!!!  I “needed” a bag in Polene’s classic colour!


Love it. That camel actually looks gorgeous and bright. I’m wondering if in the Umi it’s a different shade than the Neuf, for instance. It looks so different than the darker shades I’ve seen.


----------



## poleneceline

mooLV said:


> Here you go.  Sorry I dont have a xbody pic at the moment.  For reference I’m 5’1 and size 2.



The color looks GREAT on you!!


----------



## thebobacode

bubblybags said:


> ohmygoodness you are a lucky girl! Great collection! The burgundy Neuf is in my cart now but I’m still debating a little whether to just get the classic camel though I heard the actual colour is much darker. Do you like the burgundy? Is it a good and easy shade to match?


Thank you!! I hadn’t realized til I pulled them all out for the pic exactly how many I have hehe. I do love the burgundy, it’s more purple-toned though so keep that in mind! I don’t have any of their other bags in burgundy so haven’t been able to do a direct comparison, but it does seem “cooler” than pics I’ve seen of the burgundy sept for example. So just depends what would work best for you and your wardrobe! I love wearing it with other deep reds and purples for a tonal look, or as a more interesting piece against a neutral look.


----------



## WillWordForBags

So as my Polene love grows, I’m suddenly curious of the Sept. I had kind of discarded it because some reviewers mentioned the clasp was very tricky and opening and closing quickly was a mission.
But as I see so many Poleners showcasing their Septs I wonder if maybe it’s not as uncomfortable as so many have said.
Polene Sept owners (full size or mini): Feedback much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## phanilla

Hi hi hi,

It has been 2 weeks since I purchased my first Polene bag. It’s also my first brand name bag as well I just want to say it’s so helpful to have this forum. I mainly read about “colors” topic here when deciding on the Numero Huit (I could share some ways that I used to narrow down the info). I bought it in Camel (please see pics attached). I wanted to get it in Edition Cognac but it was out of stock and no plan to restock


----------



## LazyAzn

All colors for Tonca are back for pre-ordering!


----------



## bubblybags

thebobacode said:


> Thank you!! I hadn’t realized til I pulled them all out for the pic exactly how many I have hehe. I do love the burgundy, it’s more purple-toned though so keep that in mind! I don’t have any of their other bags in burgundy so haven’t been able to do a direct comparison, but it does seem “cooler” than pics I’ve seen of the burgundy sept for example. So just depends what would work best for you and your wardrobe! I love wearing it with other deep reds and purples for a tonal look, or as a more interesting piece against a neutral look.


Thanks! Yes I was quite bent on getting the burgundy Sept but it’s OOS at the moment! So am thinking of the Neuf.. but hmm now that you said the shades appear to be different, I might have to think again. And if the Sept comes back in burgundy.. I don’t really want to get 2 bags in burgundy.. WHY IS THIS SO HARD?!

My cart now has:
Cyme in Cognac 
Neuf in Burgundy / Camel 
Sept in Chalk (since Burgundy is OOS)
Huit in Beige (still thinking)


----------



## poleneceline

bubblybags said:


> Thanks! Yes I was quite bent on getting the burgundy Sept but it’s OOS at the moment! So am thinking of the Neuf.. but hmm now that you said the shades appear to be different, I might have to think again. And if the Sept comes back in burgundy.. I don’t really want to get 2 bags in burgundy.. WHY IS THIS SO HARD?!
> 
> My cart now has:
> Cyme in Cognac
> Neuf in Burgundy / Camel
> Sept in Chalk (since Burgundy is OOS)
> Huit in Beige (still thinking)



Sept in Black looks amazing since it's a very professional looking bag. I think Camel for Neuf is great. Have you considered taupe for Huit? I think it suits the playful shape perfectly. (But I'm biased since I got black, chalk and taupe.)


----------



## shelmlh

I haven't caught up on this thread yet - but there is a preorder showing for the sold out Tonca colors - not sure if that's new

I came to share a link to an unboxing video of another YouTuber - I like her videos - and feel like getting both the micro un and the cyme tissue after watching   the micro nerf is also shown in the video
POLÈNE: NUMÉRO NEUF MICRO, NUMÉRO UN MICRO & CYME TISSE | ALL THR DEETS!!


----------



## shelmlh

Naminé said:


> My Cyme canvas in beige arrived! It's beautiful. I notice it has a faint cigarette smell on the leather, hopefully once I air it out some, it will go away. It's my first Polene and I am very happy with it. I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> The strap is super comfortable and the bag is so big and roomy. I just wish it had interior pockets. Oh well, time to find a purse insert.
> View attachment 5410882
> View attachment 5410883
> View attachment 5410884
> View attachment 5410886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410885


this is beautiful - thank you for posting - after watching an unboxing video from minks4all - I am thinking I will order this in the black - though I am terrified of how dirty it will become - I own nothing white


----------



## shelmlh

yellow_tulip said:


> Well this whole thread is dangerous. Now I have the numero one nano in camel, number nine mini in black and the cyme in canvas on my wish list.


it really is - I just also ordered the cyme canvas in cognac  - its a pre-order for June 24th - which is good - as I have maybe three other bags arriving over the next week starting Friday....so spacing out the arrival of that one will help me feel slightly less ridiculous about my new and apparently severe Polene obsession...


----------



## shelmlh

WillWordForBags said:


> So as my Polene love grows, I’m suddenly curious of the Sept. I had kind of discarded it because some reviewers mentioned the clasp was very tricky and opening and closing quickly was a mission.
> But as I see so many Poleners showcasing their Septs I wonder if maybe it’s not as uncomfortable as so many have said.
> Polene Sept owners (full size or mini): Feedback much appreciated! Thank you.


yes!!!! me too!!! was thinking burgundy or black for the sept but have hesitated due to clasp - though the minks4all YouTube had a fairly informative video on the Sept if I recall...

and an update - I also just ordered the micro un in burgundy- also shipping June 24th.  Might be useful for additional color compare pics if helpful to anyone debating selections - will have black tonca, two tone camel tonca, taupe mini neuf, cognac trim on cyme canvas and burgundy micro un...with the last two arriving June 24th - with the whole lot still less than many of the single LV/Celine etc bags I was looking at initially


----------



## JenJBS

phanilla said:


> Hi hi hi,
> 
> It has been 2 weeks since I purchased my first Polene bag. It’s also my first brand name bag as well I just want to say it’s so helpful to have this forum. I mainly read about “colors” topic here when deciding on the Numero Huit (I could share some ways that I used to narrow down the info). I bought it in Camel (please see pics attached). I wanted to get it in Edition Cognac but it was out of stock and no plan to restock


Congratulations on your first Polene bag, and first designer bag! 




shelmlh said:


> yes!!!! me too!!! was thinking burgundy or black for the sept but have hesitated due to clasp - though the minks4all YouTube had a fairly informative video on the Sept if I recall...
> 
> and an update - I also just ordered the micro un in burgundy- also shipping June 24th.  Might be useful for additional color compare pics if helpful to anyone debating selections - will have black tonca, two tone camel tonca, taupe mini neuf, cognac trim on cyme canvas and burgundy micro un...with the last two arriving June 24th - with the whole lot still less than many of the single LV/Celine etc bags I was looking at initially


What a fantastic collection!      Looking forward to pics!


----------



## the blvo D

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag! So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.



Yayyyy! Congratulations! So excited for you!! You sure deserve the new bag! Also very excited to see the Dune in real life for the first time. Look forward to your photos although I know this will be very dangerous to my wallet, lol.



mooLV said:


> One thing I did to decide between the two colours was search YouTube for Polene store.  Once you see them on the shelf in those reviews, the cognac definitely looks darker irl.
> Love your neuf!!



Thank you so much!!! I’ll


poleneinblack said:


> I found my old reply in this thread when I got the camel and what is most like cognac. Cognac looked very rusty to me. I think yours is camel.



Thank you! Now I’m also eye-ing on cognag. This current obsession. Why why why do I want so many things from them, why?


poleneinblack said:


> A Huit in blush! Please take pictures and share with us when you get it!!



Sure I will! I think I’ll receive it in a day or so. Super excited I kept checking the DHL tracking rec


Jereni said:


> Omg noooo lol. It begins….
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and so jealous! I had been planning on this but now it’s out of stock. I put a notification request in, if it comes back I will have to pounce.



Seems like it’s now back in stock! Even though I don’t think I will use this regular size neuf all that much because of its kinda bulky size.The beige makes the bag such a pleasure to look at. I can look at it all day lol. Look forward to being your bag twin.


----------



## JenJBS

The first 13 pages of this Thread cover July 2017 - July 2018. One year. The last 13 pages of this Thread cover less than a week! The first 200 pages of this Thread cover over 4 years. The last 91 pages cover 7 months. Really started picking up in February. And even more the last few weeks!


----------



## JenJBS

the blvo D said:


> Yayyyy! Congratulations! So excited for you!! You sure deserve the new bag! Also very excited to see the Dune in real life for the first time. Look forward to your photos although I know this will be very dangerous to my wallet, lol.
> 
> Sure I will! I think I’ll receive it in a day or so. Super excited I kept checking the DHL tracking rec



Thank you!   

I'm doing the same thing. Was hoping for delivery tomorrow, but my bag seems to be stuck in Cleveland.


----------



## the blvo D

Antonia said:


> OMG, I LOVE it!!!!      I definitely want one now!!



hehe go for it! The color is such a sweetheart!


LazyAzn said:


> They look great!
> 
> Do you prefer the neuf or neuf mini for daily use?



I’ve been using the neuf mini for quite some time so I’m more used to that than the regular size. At this point, I prefer the mini neuf because of its perfect crossbody size. It’s proportionate to my 5’3” height and 0-2 body type. I have to say, though, I didn’t quite like it at first because of the super tricky narrow opening, but after a while the leather gets soften and it has become easier to get things in and out. If you can find a good angle to put your things in (vertically then horizontally), it surprisingly holds a lot more than one can imagine. And this is coming from someone who normally carry a lot. It does hold more than the Dix which appears wider in appearance. I can fit my iphone 13 pro (the pro max should fit as well), medium sized wallet (I think long wallet is doable too with the right angle), a pack of napkins, hand sanitizer, facial spray, and a few lipsticks/pens/candies. It should already be packed at this point. It’s great for daily essentials if these are what you normally pack too, and very cute.

To me, the height of the full sized neuf is not too big or overwhelming for someone my height, but I think the width makes it super bulky. It definitely will stick out if you do a crossbody. The bag is about a M/L size. The capacity is super spacious. If you hold more than the (my) essentials, say you also carry a portable umbrella, full sized bottle of water, books/ipads; you may want to go with the full sized neuf. One thing I like is that it is full leather but the bag itself is not very heavy (650 grams) for the size. It’s a great size for traveling.

Two sizes sure serve different purposes, but if I can only have one, I will choose a mini neuf!


----------



## bubblybags

poleneinblack said:


> Sept in Black looks amazing since it's a very professional looking bag. I think Camel for Neuf is great. Have you considered taupe for Huit? I think it suits the playful shape perfectly. (But I'm biased since I got black, chalk and taupe.)


Thank you for the affirmation that Camel in Neuf is great. Hahaha. Yes I love the Taupe! But I already have the Un Nano in Taupe and Dix in Black so I wanted to try other colours  but now I think the beige might be bit similar to my Celine luggage in Dune..


----------



## MsMoneybagg

MsMoneybagg said:


> Hi all… how does Polene handle quality issues? I received my Umi belt on April 25th and the hardware on it has snapped… this is only my third time wearing it.


Update on this: Polene says they cannot do anything because it’s been 15 days past delivery (it was 22 days when I wrote them) AND I wore the belt? Doesn’t seem like they stand by their product, or at least their belts… just be wary when buying the Umi Belts!


----------



## Milsaar

thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.



Such a beautiful collection, thank you for posting!  Is the mini neuf in the front that new dune color? I was eyeing the umi in burgundy, hoped it would be more reddish color than purple, but it seems like it is more purple, right? Pretty color but I really love it how it looks in the sales picture though.


----------



## Jereni

yellow_tulip said:


> Well this whole thread is dangerous. Now I have the numero one nano in camel, number nine mini in black and the cyme in canvas on my wish list.



Nice! I covet the Neuf mini in black also. The curvy aspect makes the shape so feminine.



WillWordForBags said:


> Love it. That camel actually looks gorgeous and bright. I’m wondering if in the Umi it’s a different shade than the Neuf, for instance. It looks so different than the darker shades I’ve seen.



Agreed. They use the word camel for multiple bags but these are just not the same for example


----------



## WillWordForBags

Woke up to a text message from DHL Polene confirming shipping. Best kind of morning greeting.


----------



## windnocturne

MsMoneybagg said:


> Update on this: Polene says they cannot do anything because it’s been 15 days past delivery (it was 22 days when I wrote them) AND I wore the belt? Doesn’t seem like they stand by their product, or at least their belts… just be wary when buying the Umi Belts!


Oh dear this is a bummer!!!


----------



## Milsaar

MsMoneybagg said:


> Update on this: Polene says they cannot do anything because it’s been 15 days past delivery (it was 22 days when I wrote them) AND I wore the belt? Doesn’t seem like they stand by their product, or at least their belts… just be wary when buying the Umi Belts!



If the item is defective it shouldn't matter if its already past the 15 days. I dont undertsand their response, its not "normal" return if the item is defective and brakes in normal use after 15 days. You should demand a new belt!


----------



## WillWordForBags

MsMoneybagg said:


> Update on this: Polene says they cannot do anything because it’s been 15 days past delivery (it was 22 days when I wrote them) AND I wore the belt? Doesn’t seem like they stand by their product, or at least their belts… just be wary when buying the Umi Belts!


Yeah, this does not speak well of their customer service. 
It's strange because I actually had a great experience with them.

I contacted them after I received my Un Nano in chalk, because one of the leather strap loops looked like it was coming undone. They were very nice and prompt and actually sent me replacement leather loops at no additional cost. 
I never actually used them because I could never get the metal bullet and strap to fit past the metal loop (they insisted that I had to apply force but I didn't want to ruin the bag so I stopped trying), so I haven't been able to remove the strap at all. Luckily, the leather loop has held up and this bag is one of my most used bags right now.

I would definitely suggest sending them a new inquiry to see if a different agent offers a better solution.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bubblybags said:


> Thank you for the affirmation that Camel in Neuf is great. Hahaha. Yes I love the Taupe! But I already have the Un Nano in Taupe and Dix in Black so I wanted to try other colours  but now I think the beige might be bit similar to my Celine luggage in Dune..
> 
> View attachment 5411653


That Celine bag is so gorgeous. Stunning. That is the color I think about when I think of a Dune. So dune color is supposed to be a sandy color. Polene's dune however, is more of a warm pink rose, but also seems to be gorgeous.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

(ETA: on mobile, can’t figure out how to quote posts  )

So I did tell them how ridiculous it was they can’t do anything about it considering it’s been 22 days.Now they’re focusing on the fact I wore the belt? Like, yeah? Belts are meant to be worn?

This whole belt thing has been a headache. They actually sent me the wrong belt originally and it took 2 weeks to agree on an exchange for the belt I purchased. And now I get the new belt and it’s broken.

I’m upset. I really do love their bags. I even planned on getting another nano  but with their customer service not wanting to cooperate on a simple fix for a defective item… I don’t think I’m going to shop with them again.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

thebobacode said:


> Long-time polene lover but just discovered this thread the other day when looking for more info on the Tonca (which I ordered in camel before it sold out - thanks to this group)! Sharing my current collection.


Is that huit bag in cognac or camel?


----------



## Jereni

MsMoneybagg said:


> (ETA: on mobile, can’t figure out how to quote posts  )
> 
> So I did tell them how ridiculous it was they can’t do anything about it considering it’s been 22 days.Now they’re focusing on the fact I wore the belt? Like, yeah? Belts are meant to be worn?
> 
> This whole belt thing has been a headache. They actually sent me the wrong belt originally and it took 2 weeks to agree on an exchange for the belt I purchased. And now I get the new belt and it’s broken.
> 
> I’m upset. I really do love their bags. I even planned on getting another nano  but with their customer service not wanting to cooperate on a simple fix for a defective item… I don’t think I’m going to shop with them again.



I am so sorry you are having this experience. There are many things that can be easy to love about Polene, but it’s true that their customer service has been very hit-or-miss from what I can tell.

I don’t know if this will help, but you could try sending them another note explaining that you wore the belt because you love it, and their brand, and as a luxury consumer, expect a brand to stand behind their products’ usage, especially within the first few months. You could also add what is typical policy with many brands of their type, especially if you do a little research and find examples of brands that would absolutely replace an item that proved defective. For example, I recently took a bag to Louis Vuitton where the zipper had broken about about 5 uses. It was close to a year after I purchased the bag, and they still, in the end, accepted the bag as defective and provided me an exchange.

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Jereni said:


> I am so sorry you are having this experience. There are many things that can be easy to love about Polene, but it’s true that their customer service has been very hit-or-miss from what I can tell.
> 
> I don’t know if this will help, but you could try sending them another note explaining that you wore the belt because you love it, and their brand, and as a luxury consumer, expect a brand to stand behind their products’ usage, especially within the first few months. You could also add what is typical policy with many brands of their type, especially if you do a little research and find examples of brands that would absolutely replace an item that proved defective. For example, I recently took a bag to Louis Vuitton where the zipper had broken about about 5 uses. It was close to a year after I purchased the bag, and they still, in the end, accepted the bag as defective and provided me an exchange.
> 
> Good luck, whatever you decide.


Thank you  I did allude to that in the email I just sent. I also did mention that I do love their brand and bought the belt to match with my un nano bag because I think their items elevate any outfit. Hoping we can come to a resolution soon.


----------



## Milsaar

I ordered my first polene bags, the trio camel nano un and the mini neuf in glacier. Then nano un was okay, allthough it leans forward a little, dont know if that is typical for the model. And the mini neuf is gorgeous but three out of four corners has something that looks like corner wear. Its not too bad but I dont think they should look that way as it supposed to be brand new. I contacted Polene right away and I'm still waiting after 5 days for a response


----------



## Daria Daen

When I order the Umi bag, I want to order the Umi belt as well. Now I don't know what to do. Does anyone have the belt? Did you have any problems with it?MsMoneybagg I hope you solve the problem quickly.


----------



## mooLV

Milsaar said:


> I ordered my first polene bags, the trio camel nano un and the mini neuf in glacier. Then nano un was okay, allthough it leans forward a little, dont know if that is typical for the model. And the mini neuf is gorgeous but three out of four corners has something that looks like corner wear. Its not too bad but I dont think they should look that way as it supposed to be brand new. I contacted Polene right away and I'm still waiting after 5 days for a response



Did you try messaging them on IG?  I found they respond quicker on social media.


----------



## Milsaar

mooLV said:


> Did you try messaging them on IG?  I found they respond quicker on social media.



No I didn't, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Naminé

MsMoneybagg said:


> Thank you  I did allude to that in the email I just sent. I also did mention that I do love their brand and bought the belt to match with my un nano bag because I think their items elevate any outfit. Hoping we can come to a resolution soon.


Wow, just wow. I would not want ro support a brand that cannot stand by their products. I had thought about buying more of their bags but after reading your posts, I am done too. This is absolutely ridiculous.

Hope the next email will be sent to a more understanding agent. Good luck! Hope it is resolved soon.


----------



## Daria Daen

Milsaar I'm so sorry for the unpleasant experience. A new bag shouldn't look like this. For my birthday I want to buy a bag from them and a belt. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## thebobacode

Milsaar said:


> Such a beautiful collection, thank you for posting!  Is the mini neuf in the front that new dune color? I was eyeing the umi in burgundy, hoped it would be more reddish color than purple, but it seems like it is more purple, right? Pretty color but I really love it how it looks in the sales picture though.



The mini neuf is in blush! I haven't seen a burgundy umi in person but it does look more purple to me.



athousandmhiles24 said:


> Is that huit bag in cognac or camel?



It's a cognac huit mini!


----------



## Antonia

MsMoneybagg said:


> Thank you  I did allude to that in the email I just sent. I also did mention that I do love their brand and bought the belt to match with my un nano bag because I think their items elevate any outfit. Hoping we can come to a resolution soon.


I just find their reasoning ridiculous!  Are you supposed to just keep the belt in it's original packaging and admire it so that it doesn't break?  Hello!  It's a belt!! It's meant to be worn!!  And there is no reason whatsoever for it to break, especially because it's brand new! I would ask for a manager!!!!!


----------



## Milsaar

thebobacode said:


> The mini neuf is in blush! I haven't seen a burgundy umi in person but it does look more purple to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cognac huit mini!




Thank you! The blush looks gorgeous! I think I have to have one too   and thank you, I think I'm going to get the beige umi instead of the burgundy. Your picture was really helpful!


----------



## Milsaar

Daria Daen said:


> Milsaar I'm so sorry for the unpleasant experience. A new bag shouldn't look like this. For my birthday I want to buy a bag from them and a belt. I hope I'm not disappointed.



Thank you dear!   I think my bag was just bad luck, I'm sure you wont be disappointed! I have three bags on my wishlist so I will order from Polene again  I just hope they would get back to me asap as I really want to exchange the blue bag.


----------



## Daria Daen

How's the zipper at Umi? I understand that there were people who had problems with him.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

thebobacode said:


> The mini neuf is in blush! I haven't seen a burgundy umi in person but it does look more purple to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cognac huit mini!


I knew it! I have my eye on that mini huit in cognac and saw this. I am sold on that color. Such a lovely one! ❤️


----------



## mooLV

Daria Daen said:


> How's the zipper at Umi? I understand that there were people who had problems with him.
> 
> View attachment 5411798


I haven't had an issue with mine


----------



## Daria Daen

mooLV said:


> I haven't had an issue with mine



Thanks for the reply! I'm glad to hear that


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Antonia said:


> I just find their reasoning ridiculous!  Are you supposed to just keep the belt in it's original packaging and admire it so that it doesn't break?  Hello!  It's a belt!! It's meant to be worn!!  And there is no reason whatsoever for it to break, especially because it's brand new! I would ask for a manager!!!!!


EXACTLY!! Like they keep replying “it’s past 15 days of receipt and you wore the belt.” as if had it not been past 15 days of receipt I wouldn’t be able to send it back due to it being worn? Which I totally understand that policy if I was returning for buyer’s remorse but not for a belt that broke and is no longer functional? And on top of that it happened 22 DAYS after receipt. It’s not like this is years down the road and the belt snapped.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Daria Daen said:


> When I order the Umi bag, I want to order the Umi belt as well. Now I don't know what to do. Does anyone have the belt? Did you have any problems with it?MsMoneybagg I hope you solve the problem quickly.


Thank you dear. Which belt are you considering? The regular Umi or the Thin Umi?


----------



## Daria Daen

MsMoneybagg said:


> Thank you dear. Which belt are you considering? The regular Umi or the Thin Umi?


MsMoneybagg the regular.
You bought the thin version?
as a color for the bag I think of cognac.....


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Daria Daen said:


> MsMoneybagg the regular.
> You bought the thin version?
> as a color for the bag I think of cognac.....


No, I bought the regular version but they originally sent the thin version. I did send back the thin version. The regular version is the one that broke.

The regular version is a great width, and the leather they use on it is really nice. I’m a US 8/10 and had to get Size 2 and use the middle hole. It fits a little loose on the middle hole, but to get to the next belt hole would’ve been too tight.


----------



## rayceline

Daria Daen said:


> When I order the Umi bag, I want to order the Umi belt as well. Now I don't know what to do. Does anyone have the belt? Did you have any problems with it?MsMoneybagg I hope you solve the problem quickly.


I have the uni belt in black and wear it frequently, I got it at least 6 months ago now and it’s still in perfect condition. Personally I would 100% recommend but it is frustrating to hear about this lady’s experience, that should definitely not have happened!


----------



## ggressive

This entire thread has been aesthetically pleasing and dangerously encouraging. I'm happy to also be joining the Polène train! I've been scouring a lot of posts + videos to ensure I'm making the right choice. So far, my Neuf mini in camel finally arrived and I have never been so satisfied! I'm 4'10" so the shortest setting on my shoulder has been chef's kiss. 

I'm already all in on the Cyme mini in lilac AND the Neuf micro in fresh almond. I couldn't resist! I've read enough posts of the danger of missing out on a style/color. Can't wait to proudly share my teeny collection.


----------



## Jereni

I’m very excited to share my latest Polene, the Huit mini in fresh almond!!!!

Thanks to @poleneinblack for the heads up on the pre-owned listing of this. I had missed out on this one, but a brand new one was posted for sale and I’m thrilled with it. I LOVE the Huit in this size.


----------



## ggressive

Jereni said:


> I’m very excited to share my latest Polene, the Huit mini in fresh almond!!!!
> 
> Thanks to @poleneinblack for the heads up on the pre-owned listing of this. I had missed out on this one, but a brand new one was posted for sale and I’m thrilled with it. I LOVE the Huit in this size.
> 
> View attachment 5411940


I would snag a Neuf in Fresh Almond in a heartbeat! It's such a beautiful color. I love how unique it is against all the safe neutrals.


----------



## WillWordForBags

ggressive said:


> This entire thread has been aesthetically pleasing and dangerously encouraging. I'm happy to also be joining the Polène train! I've been scouring a lot of posts + videos to ensure I'm making the right choice. So far, my Neuf mini in camel finally arrived and I have never been so satisfied! I'm 4'10" so the shortest setting on my shoulder has been chef's kiss.
> 
> I'm already all in on the Cyme mini in lilac AND the Neuf micro in fresh almond. I couldn't resist! I've read enough posts of the danger of missing out on a style/color. Can't wait to proudly share my teeny collection.


Welcome! It's surely a fun, delightful and also addictive journey from this moment forward. 
Once I order a new Polene, I'm immediately searching for the next beauty to add to my cart and start obsessing and searching for pics and videos. Someone help us!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> I’m very excited to share my latest Polene, the Huit mini in fresh almond!!!!
> 
> Thanks to @poleneinblack for the heads up on the pre-owned listing of this. I had missed out on this one, but a brand new one was posted for sale and I’m thrilled with it. I LOVE the Huit in this size.
> 
> View attachment 5411940


Wow! Divine. Congrats. Would love to have this exact bag.
Where did you find it? I had seen one on Ebay but by the time I remembered to go back and bid, it was gone.


----------



## poleneceline

MsMoneybagg said:


> Update on this: Polene says they cannot do anything because it’s been 15 days past delivery (it was 22 days when I wrote them) AND I wore the belt? Doesn’t seem like they stand by their product, or at least their belts… just be wary when buying the Umi Belts!



Well, I am not going to buy their belts then. See if mentioning the purseforum helps.


----------



## the blvo D

Jereni said:


> I’m very excited to share my latest Polene, the Huit mini in fresh almond!!!!
> 
> Thanks to @poleneinblack for the heads up on the pre-owned listing of this. I had missed out on this one, but a brand new one was posted for sale and I’m thrilled with it. I LOVE the Huit in this size.
> 
> View attachment 5411940



Congrats!!! And I am soooo jealous!!! I was not interested in it when it was still available then when it’s sold out I looked everywhere for it. Ugh. So cute!


----------



## Antonia

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/backpacks/polene-leather-backpack-w-tags-dllg3
		


Listed as 'blue' but it's obvi fresh almond...Numero Un (not a backpack either!) with tags!!


----------



## ggressive

WillWordForBags said:


> Welcome! It's surely a fun, delightful and also addictive journey from this moment forward.
> Once I order a new Polene, I'm immediately searching for the next beauty to add to my cart and start obsessing and searching for pics and videos. Someone help us!



Thank YOU! I feel this 100%. Fortunately, I've been able to resist the more prevalent styles like Un, Huit, and Dix! At least, these are the ones that are always popping up on feeds. I already talked myself out of getting a Beri because of the top clasp. Also, Tonca's definitely not for me but I'm definitely curious what else Polene has in store!


----------



## shelmlh

poleneinblack said:


> Well, I am not going to buy their belts then. See if mentioning the purseforum helps.


Agree-it might be helpful to frame the purse forum message to Polene along the lines of being surprised or disappointed at their response or lack of action to address the defect as you are an active member of a Polene group on Purseforum and in sharing this experience with the group -others were also surprised and concern at how Polene is addressing as other members have had positive experience with the brand in past.
Sometimes this approach can be useful as it lets them know you are an active vocal member of the Polene community -and you are or will be talking about this experience -without directly threatening to out them on their very poor customer service. However deserved that might be. Just a thought


----------



## WillWordForBags

ggressive said:


> Thank YOU! I feel this 100%. Fortunately, I've been able to resist the more prevalent styles like Un, Huit, and Dix! At least, these are the ones that are always popping up on feeds. I already talked myself out of getting a Beri because of the top clasp. Also, Tonca's definitely not for me but I'm definitely curious what else Polene has in store!


The Mini Huit is tricky to handle. Small capacity inside with the round folds and hard to get in and out for sure, but the shape is so feminine and rare, that I think it's worth it in a stunning color. I would totally get another Huit Mini if I find one in almond or cognac, which are both sold out, or if I decide on getting the burgundy, which I also love.
The Dix is beautiful but not very practical as far as capacity. I am still open to getting it in another color in the future.

As far as the Un, I have passed on the larger size but LOVE the Un Nano. It is still my favorite Polene bag. 
It is so unique and intriguing but still very spacious and comfortable to wear and to open and close. I have 2 of those babies and counting. 
I feel that I will probably have most of Polene's styles in the future. 
Still doubtful about the Sept and the Beri, though, both due to issues with their metal clasps. 
I can't stand a bag that is fuzzy or cumbersome. I just won't ever wear it.


----------



## thebobacode

WillWordForBags said:


> So as my Polene love grows, I’m suddenly curious of the Sept. I had kind of discarded it because some reviewers mentioned the clasp was very tricky and opening and closing quickly was a mission.
> But as I see so many Poleners showcasing their Septs I wonder if maybe it’s not as uncomfortable as so many have said.
> Polene Sept owners (full size or mini): Feedback much appreciated! Thank you.


I've had the full size for about a year now and I would say the clasp gets much easier with repeated use! I remember it being tricky at first but that wore off quickly and I can open and close it now with just one hand. The issue of not being able to close it when it's over-stuffed is true though (though then I use a different bag!).


Daria Daen said:


> How's the zipper at Umi? I understand that there were people who had problems with him.
> 
> View attachment 5411798


It's not the smoothest zip in the world because of the way the bag is shaped, but it works fine and I'm happy to trade a little zipper stickiness for its beauty! This also has gotten smoother with time, though I haven't had the bag as long as the sept.


----------



## the blvo D

My mini huit in Blush is about to arrive in less than 2 hours. so excited!

In the meantime, I guess it may be helpful if I can show what fits in the mini neuf for those interested in mini bags. So here it holds: phone, wallet, mask, hand sanitizer, facial spray, bubble gum, portable fan, a pack of napkins, 1 lip balm and 3 lipsticks, two pens. These are already the maximum capacity this bag can fit, though. I’d suggest carry a bit less so you can easily close the bag.

I would recommend this size if that is all you normally carry, or you carry a little/a lot less.


----------



## Froydis

shelmlh said:


> Agree-it might be helpful to frame the purse forum message to Polene along the lines of being surprised or disappointed at their response or lack of action to address the defect as you are an active member of a Polene group on Purseforum and in sharing this experience with the group -others were also surprised and concern at how Polene is addressing as other members have had positive experience with the brand in past.
> Sometimes this approach can be useful as it lets them know you are an active vocal member of the Polene community -and you are or will be talking about this experience -without directly threatening to out them on their very poor customer service. However deserved that might be. Just a thought


I completely agree with this too!

Also, I don't know where you're based @MsMoneybagg but many countries have some sort of Consumer Right's Act (which may also apply to items bought overseas) where a faulty item should be replaced, especially if it happens within a short time frame and it's not even wear and tear! And if they disagree with that, then they are admitting that their belts only last for 22 days...

I really feel like all of this you are experiencing is what I was fearing with Polène becoming more popular though. The items are being rushed in production, not quality checked properly and customer service is shoddy. I really really hope they come to their senses and also see this thread so they can see the damage they are doing to their reputation.


----------



## Jereni

Froydis said:


> I really feel like all of this you are experiencing is what I was fearing with Polène becoming more popular though. The items are being rushed in production, not quality checked properly and customer service is shoddy. I really really hope they come to their sense and also see this thread so they can see the damage they are doing to their reputation.



Yep, this is my concern, big-time. I’m glad to have what I’ve purchased so far… I’m wondering if I should nab one or two more things and get out while the getting is good, so to speak.


----------



## thebobacode

She’s here!!! Including my blush mini Neuf for size comparison. I’d say the color is slightly warmer than it came out in these photos but not by much.


----------



## WillWordForBags

thebobacode said:


> She’s here!!! Including my blush mini Neuf for size comparison. I’d say the color is slightly warmer than it came out in these photos but not by much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412085
> View attachment 5412086
> View attachment 5412087
> View attachment 5412088


Wow! That was fast. Congratulations!
The Tonca is stunning and looks bigger than expected. The camel does look warmer and you mentioned it’s darker IRL. Definitely more of a tan/brown than a camel.
Curious to know about capacity. How much does it hold.
And the Mini Neuf is perfection.


----------



## the blvo D

So, my mini huit in Blush is here.

I must admit I’m disappointed with the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.  This color is very close to my camel, and looks more purpley than pink. I’d say it’s the mauve color, not at all ‘blush’. I may have liked it more though if I don’t already have two camel bags.

Sad that the return from the US may not be worth it.

I really like the brand, and already purchased 4 bags from them. But I would really want them to present their photos in the truest shade possible. Already two bags from them that I feel disappointed as to how the color look way too different in real life than what was presented. No matter how many lightings I’ve tried taking pics, it just never really matches with their website photos. I understand that many brands do photoshop the color — but not sure if photoshopping the color so much it looks very different is considered okay to many. The fact that they only have their boutique in France and the majority of their customers would never get to try or see the color options in store. I think it would be more sincere to present their product photos in as many lightings/ closest to real-life color as possible to help customers decide.

Question for those who try selling absolutely new Polene bag on the consignment market, do you think it’s a better idea than returning it with Polene in terms of money’s worth? (Shipping back from the US is another 20 USD — so I’d be paying 40 dollars in total for the shipping fee which Polene won’t refund)


----------



## mooLV

Jereni said:


> I’m very excited to share my latest Polene, the Huit mini in fresh almond!!!!
> 
> Thanks to @poleneinblack for the heads up on the pre-owned listing of this. I had missed out on this one, but a brand new one was posted for sale and I’m thrilled with it. I LOVE the Huit in this size.
> 
> View attachment 5411940


Great colour isn’t it?


----------



## JuneHawk

I just graduated with a PhD and my gift to myself was my first Polène bag, a Numero Un in trio blue.

It looks so good! (It's a bit darker IRL).


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> My mini huit in Blush is here. I must admit I’m disappointed in the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.  This color is very close to my camel, and looks more purpley than pink. I’d say it’s the mauve color, not at all ‘blush’. I would have liked it more though if I don’t already have two camel bags.
> 
> Sad that the return from the US may not be worth it.
> 
> I really like the brand, and already purchased 4 bags from them. But I would really want them to present their photos in the closest shade to the bag in real life as possible. Already two bags from them that I feel disappointed as to how the color look way too different in real life than what was presented. No matter how many lightings I’ve tried taking pics, it just never really matches with their website photos. I understand that many brands do photoshop the color — but not sure if photoshopping the color so much it looks very different is considered okay to many. But the fact that they only have their boutique in France and the majority of their customers would never get to try or see the color options in store. I think it would be more sincere to present their product photos in as many lightings/ closest to real-life color as possible to help customers decide.
> 
> View attachment 5412093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412134


Yeah, the color is very nice but its more of a dark rose than a blush. Blush is supposed to be a lighter, pinkish nude. Polene is driving us nuts with these color issues.
I think the names of the colors are wrong too. Tan is really a rich rose beige. Camel is really a tan and blush is really a dark, warm rose.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> It's my pleasure to introduce... Dune!
> 
> 
> So lovely!
> 
> Direct sunlight, and indoor light. Both are very true to color on my camera screen. The sun, and my camera, really show off the pink undertones, but it is a peach-tan color not pink. Did I mention it's tdf!
> 
> Will also post in the reference and neuf threads.
> 
> View attachment 5412126
> View attachment 5412127
> 
> View attachment 5412128


Wow! Way lighter and not at all the dark pink color shown on the site. It’s more of a nude. Gorgeous color for sure. Congrats! 
Now, even more tempted to get this one but now that I see the true color, I’m thinking it might be too similar to the Tan Un Nano I just ordered. I’ll have to order both and choose or keep them both (I can always sell one. Polene does great on the resell market).


----------



## poleneceline

the blvo D said:


> My mini huit in Blush is here. I must admit I’m disappointed in the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.  This color is very close to my camel, and looks more purpley than pink. I’d say it’s the mauve color, not at all ‘blush’. I would have liked it more though if I don’t already have two camel bags.
> 
> Sad that the return from the US may not be worth it.
> 
> I really like the brand, and already purchased 4 bags from them. But I would really want them to present their photos in the closest shade to the bag in real life as possible. Already two bags from them that I feel disappointed as to how the color look way too different in real life than what was presented. No matter how many lightings I’ve tried taking pics, it just never really matches with their website photos. I understand that many brands do photoshop the color — but not sure if photoshopping the color so much it looks very different is considered okay to many. But the fact that they only have their boutique in France and the majority of their customers would never get to try or see the color options in store. I think it would be more sincere to present their product photos in as many lightings/ closest to real-life color as possible to help customers decide.
> 
> View attachment 5412093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412134



I would say try returning it anyway. Even if it's a little bit of a hassle, it will be over with quickly and then you get your money and peace of mind back. I'm very happy I returned the Polene designs that didn't work for me. I also returned camel (and probably cognac) colors too.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I would say try returning it anyway. Even if it's a little bit of a hassle, it will be over with quickly and then you get your money and peace of mind back. I'm very happy I returned the Polene designs that didn't work for me. I also returned camel (and probably cognac) colors too.


I’ve heard that the cost of returning is $40-$80 plus the chance that they sometimes don’t accept returns. What has been your experience?


----------



## JuneHawk

Christofle said:


> This is my new favourite Polene shape! It looks so nice with the folds on the side. I hope they produce a slightly smaller version soon; I would snap it up quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410889


I like the shape, but I wish in came in other colors. I already have too many camel colored bags.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

poleneinblack said:


> Well, I am not going to buy their belts then. See if mentioning the purseforum helps.


I did this in the email I sent them this morning! They have not replied yet  


Froydis said:


> I completely agree with this too!
> 
> Also, I don't know where you're based @MsMoneybagg but many countries have some sort of Consumer Right's Act (which may also apply to items bought overseas) where a faulty item should be replaced, especially if it happens within a short time frame and it's not even wear and tear! And if they disagree with that, then they are admitting that their belts only last for 22 days...
> 
> I really feel like all of this you are experiencing is what I was fearing with Polène becoming more popular though. The items are being rushed in production, not quality checked properly and customer service is shoddy. I really really hope they come to their senses and also see this thread so they can see the damage they are doing to their reputation.


 I'm based in the US. I will look into it. I do fear this is a result of them becoming very popular. I had a similar experience with Senreve and I remember influencer videos explicitly stating how AWESOME their customer service is (spoiler: it was not).


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow! Way lighter and not at all the dark pink color shown on the site. It’s more of a nude. Gorgeous color for sure. Congrats!
> Now, even more tempted to get this one but now that I see the true color, I’m thinking it might be too similar to the Tan Un Nano I just ordered. I’ll have to order both and choose or keep them both (I can always sell one. Polene does great on the resell market).



Nude is a great description.   It definitely has pink undertones (not the yellow tan usually has), but I wouldn't call it a pink bag.


----------



## Jereni

JuneHawk said:


> I just graduated with a PhD and my gift to myself was my first Polène bag, a Numero Un in trio blue.
> 
> It looks so good! (It's a bit darker IRL).
> 
> View attachment 5412125



Congratulations!!!  It’s very beautiful. I love the ones with the suede flap.


----------



## Biogirl1

the blvo D said:


> So, my mini huit in Blush is here.
> 
> I must admit I’m disappointed with the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.  This color is very close to my camel, and looks more purpley than pink. I’d say it’s the mauve color, not at all ‘blush’. I would have liked it more though if I don’t already have two camel bags.
> 
> Sad that the return from the US may not be worth it.
> 
> I really like the brand, and already purchased 4 bags from them. But I would really want them to present their photos in the truest shade possible. Already two bags from them that I feel disappointed as to how the color look way too different in real life than what was presented. No matter how many lightings I’ve tried taking pics, it just never really matches with their website photos. I understand that many brands do photoshop the color — but not sure if photoshopping the color so much it looks very different is considered okay to many. The fact that they only have their boutique in France and the majority of their customers would never get to try or see the color options in store. I think it would be more sincere to present their product photos in as many lightings/ closest to real-life color as possible to help customers decide.
> 
> Question for those who try selling absolutely new Polene bag on the consignment market, do you think it’s a better idea than returning it with Polene in terms of money’s worth? (Shipping back from the US is another 20 USD — so I’d be paying 40 dollars in total for the shipping fee which Polene won’t refund)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412134


Whoa that is really dark for a blush.


----------



## Biogirl1

JuneHawk said:


> I just graduated with a PhD and my gift to myself was my first Polène bag, a Numero Un in trio blue.
> 
> It looks so good! (It's a bit darker IRL).
> 
> View attachment 5412125


Congratulations!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> It's my pleasure to introduce... Dune!
> 
> 
> So lovely!
> 
> Direct sunlight, and indoor light. Both are very true to color on my camera screen. The sun, and my camera, really show off the pink undertones, but it is a peach-tan color not pink. Did I mention it's tdf!
> 
> Will also post in the reference and neuf threads.
> 
> View attachment 5412126
> View attachment 5412127
> 
> View attachment 5412128



Gorgeous!!!  Love it. So glad you are happy with it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Dune and the Polene dust bag, so everyone has a common reference.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It's my pleasure to introduce... Dune!
> 
> 
> So lovely!
> 
> Direct sunlight, and indoor light. Both are very true to color on my camera screen. The sun, and my camera, really show off the pink undertones, but it is a peach-tan color not pink. Did I mention it's tdf!
> 
> Will also post in the reference and neuf threads.
> 
> View attachment 5412126
> View attachment 5412127
> 
> View attachment 5412128


WOW this is gorgeous Jen!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jereni

the blvo D said:


> So, my mini huit in Blush is here.
> 
> I must admit I’m disappointed with the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.  This color is very close to my camel, and looks more purpley than pink. I’d say it’s the mauve color, not at all ‘blush’. I may have liked it more though if I don’t already have two camel bags.
> 
> Sad that the return from the US may not be worth it.
> 
> I really like the brand, and already purchased 4 bags from them. But I would really want them to present their photos in the truest shade possible. Already two bags from them that I feel disappointed as to how the color look way too different in real life than what was presented. No matter how many lightings I’ve tried taking pics, it just never really matches with their website photos. I understand that many brands do photoshop the color — but not sure if photoshopping the color so much it looks very different is considered okay to many. The fact that they only have their boutique in France and the majority of their customers would never get to try or see the color options in store. I think it would be more sincere to present their product photos in as many lightings/ closest to real-life color as possible to help customers decide.
> 
> Question for those who try selling absolutely new Polene bag on the consignment market, do you think it’s a better idea than returning it with Polene in terms of money’s worth? (Shipping back from the US is another 20 USD — so I’d be paying 40 dollars in total for the shipping fee which Polene won’t refund)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412134



Aww I’m sorry it’s not what you expected. I do agree it looks quite different than the website pics. Even more so than my mini Neuf. That one looks close enough in the sunlight so I didn’t think much of it.

I would say it would make more sense to return it than try to sell. Unless everyone on here thinks Polene bags would sell for *over* retail on Poshmark or similar? My feeling is that it will probably sell for less than full price, and then the site will take their cut. And the original $20 for shipping is already gone.  Just being out the $40 total would make more sense to me.


----------



## Antonia

the blvo D said:


> So, my mini huit in Blush is here.
> 
> I must admit I’m disappointed with the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.  This color is very close to my camel, and looks more purpley than pink. I’d say it’s the mauve color, not at all ‘blush’. I may have liked it more though if I don’t already have two camel bags.
> 
> Sad that the return from the US may not be worth it.
> 
> I really like the brand, and already purchased 4 bags from them. But I would really want them to present their photos in the truest shade possible. Already two bags from them that I feel disappointed as to how the color look way too different in real life than what was presented. No matter how many lightings I’ve tried taking pics, it just never really matches with their website photos. I understand that many brands do photoshop the color — but not sure if photoshopping the color so much it looks very different is considered okay to many. The fact that they only have their boutique in France and the majority of their customers would never get to try or see the color options in store. I think it would be more sincere to present their product photos in as many lightings/ closest to real-life color as possible to help customers decide.
> 
> Question for those who try selling absolutely new Polene bag on the consignment market, do you think it’s a better idea than returning it with Polene in terms of money’s worth? (Shipping back from the US is another 20 USD — so I’d be paying 40 dollars in total for the shipping fee which Polene won’t refund)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412134


I'm sorry to hear you are not happy with it.   It seems a lot of people aren't too crazy about the blush color..that's too bad!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Dune and the Polene dust bag, so everyone has a common reference.
> 
> View attachment 5412166


It’s much lighter than the photos on the site. And the tone is different entirely. Polene colors are such a hit or miss. We only really know until we order and see it for ourselves. 
It’s a gorgeous color for sure, just so different from expected.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> It’s much lighter than the photos on the site. And the tone is different entirely. Polene colors are such a hit or miss. We only really know until we order and see it for ourselves.
> It’s a gorgeous color for sure, just so different from expected.



Holding the photo from the site up to the bag, they are really different. Both lovely, but very different. Nude or sandy is how I would describe the Dune.


----------



## JuneHawk

If anyone's interested, I made a quick unboxing video.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> WOW this is gorgeous Jen!!!  Congrats!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I’m very excited to share my latest Polene, the Huit mini in fresh almond!!!!


Congratulations on your new beauty!   



thebobacode said:


> She’s here!!! Including my blush mini Neuf for size comparison. I’d say the color is slightly warmer than it came out in these photos but not by much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412085
> View attachment 5412086
> View attachment 5412087
> View attachment 5412088


Our first TPF Tonca! Congrats! 




the blvo D said:


> So, my mini huit in Blush is here.
> 
> I must admit I’m disappointed with the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.



Understood. The Dune color is also really different irl than on the website. Thankfully I'm happy with the color. Sorry yours didn't work out like that. 




JuneHawk said:


> I just graduated with a PhD and my gift to myself was my first Polène bag, a Numero Un in trio blue.
> 
> It looks so good! (It's a bit darker IRL).


Congratulations on your PhD and your pretty new bag! 




WillWordForBags said:


> Wow! Way lighter and not at all the dark pink color shown on the site. It’s more of a nude. Gorgeous color for sure. Congrats!
> Now, even more tempted to get this one but now that I see the true color, I’m thinking it might be too similar to the Tan Un Nano I just ordered. I’ll have to order both and choose or keep them both (I can always sell one. Polene does great on the resell market).


I held my camera with their website pic up beside my bag. Really different. Is the tan you have a yellow based tan? 



Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Love it. So glad you are happy with it!!!


Thank you!   So am I, since it's not the color on the website. It's basically a tan for people who don't like tan.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Holding the photo from the site up to the bag, they are really different. Both lovely, but very different. Nude or sandy is how I would describe the Dune.


That makes perfect sense because that is the true color of a sand dune. I was just saying this earlier. That Polene color names were sometimes deceiving, but in this case, it’s only the color in the photos that show a different tone.
I think I will order this bag anyway, because it is still gorgeous. Congrats and do share mod shots.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> That makes perfect sense because that is the true color of a sand dune. I was just saying this earlier. That Polene color names were sometimes deceiving, but in this case, it’s only the color in the photos that show a different tone.
> I think I will order this bag anyway, because it is still gorgeous. Congrats and do share mod shots.



Thank you!  I think we're just going to have to ignore the Polene names (and their pics, sadly), since so many don't match well. I don't think you'll regret getting the bag, now you've seen the 'real' color.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> It’s much lighter than the photos on the site. And the tone is different entirely. Polene colors are such a hit or miss. We only really know until we order and see it for ourselves.
> It’s a gorgeous color for sure, just so different from expected.



I agree. I'm glad I'm sticking to safe colors with handbags. I'm just not into fussy handbags or clothes, whether it be by design or by color. Dark colors suit me more.


----------



## poleneceline

I took my partner the other day to a luxury shopping mall so he could look at different luxury bags. Afterwards he looked at my Polene bags and he was impressed by the leather quality and smell. I've had these bags for a while now too.


----------



## poleneceline

The Micro Bags and new Cyme design:


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I think we're just going to have to ignore the Polene names (and their pics, sadly), since so many don't match well. I don't think you'll regret getting the bag, now you've seen the 'real' color.


Yeah, I think I will order it and then compare it to the Un Nano in tan. I’ll keep both or return/sell one if the color is too close.
I wonder if returning is just a $40 shipping fee to send back + the $20 of original shipping. I guess $60 is the cost of finding out about Polene’s true colors.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Yeah, I think I will order it and then compare it to the Un Nano in tan. I’ll keep both or return/sell one if the color is too close.
> I wonder if returning is just a $40 shipping fee to send back + the $20 of original shipping. I guess $60 is the cost of finding out about Polene’s true colors.



I think our reference thread will be even more important than for other brands, to let people see the colors irl before they buy.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Yeah


poleneinblack said:


> I agree. I'm glad I'm sticking to safe colors with handbags. I'm just not into fussy handbags or clothes, whether it be by design or by color. Dark colors suit me more.


Yeah, it’s so hard gambling with these color inconsistencies. They need to fix this issue or include more RL photos to avoid us the hassle and avoid themselves even more returns.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> I think our reference thread will be even more important than for other brands, to let people see the colors irl before they buy.


Exactly!


----------



## mooLV

JuneHawk said:


> I just graduated with a PhD and my gift to myself was my first Polène bag, a Numero Un in trio blue.
> 
> It looks so good! (It's a bit darker IRL).
> 
> View attachment 5412125


Congrats on your PhD and bag!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Holding the photo from the site up to the bag, they are really different. Both lovely, but very different. Nude or sandy is how I would describe the Dune.


Can you tell me how the Dune compares to the tan? 
Maybe the dune is a much lighter version of this but with a more pink undertone?
I found this video and it seems to show the color pretty accurately.


----------



## shelmlh

Quick post -tonca in black arrived today -as well as mini neuf in taupe.
Took pics of tonca -I’m not great at pics so just an advanced warning and also just moving onto a new place so windowsill seemed the best light/setting.
Used an LV full size wallet as a hopefully common size reference point. In the last pic the bottom corner of wallet is touching the bag but due to curved shaped I’m unable to put whole wallet inside -which I was expecting.

I guess what felt surprising is the top flaps don’t stand open -which I guess I was expecting them to for some reason. It sits nice as a cross body and I love love love the thick strap -which is smooth leather. It kinda felt like I had a leather pouch. But a really beautiful well made comfortable leather pouch.


----------



## JenJBS

This may be crazy, but depending on the picture, the 'dune' looks like it might be the 'nude' shade, just renamed. I'd wonder if they sent me a nude instead of a dune, but don't see they ever did the Neuf-Mini in nude. But in other pics the nude looks more pink than the dune.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Holding the photo from the site up to the bag, they are really different. Both lovely, but very different. Nude or sandy is how I would describe the Dune.


And I found this photo of the tan too.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Can you tell me how the Dune compares to the tan?
> Maybe the dune is a much lighter version of this but with a more pink undertone?
> I found this video and it seems to show the color pretty accurately.




Yes. Much lighter, and a pink undertone.


----------



## JenJBS

shelmlh said:


> Quick post -tonca in black arrived today -as well as mini neuf in taupe.
> Took pics of tonca -I’m not great at pics so just an advanced warning and also just moving onto a new place so windowsill seemed the best light/setting.
> Used an LV full size wallet as a hopefully common size reference point. In the last pic the bottom corner of wallet is touching the bag but due to curved shaped I’m unable to put whole wallet inside -which I was expecting.
> 
> I guess what felt surprising is the top flaps don’t stand open -which I guess I was expecting them to for some reason. It sits nice as a cross body and I love love love the thick strap -which is smooth leather. It kinda felt like I had a leather pouch. But a really beautiful well made comfortable leather pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5412219
> View attachment 5412220
> View attachment 5412221
> View attachment 5412222
> View attachment 5412223
> View attachment 5412224
> View attachment 5412219
> View attachment 5412220
> View attachment 5412221
> View attachment 5412222
> View attachment 5412223
> View attachment 5412224



Congratulations on adding these beauties to your collection!


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Yes. Much lighter, and a pink undertone.


Perfect. That’s what I thought. And we can’t go wrong with several neutrals so I’m still going to order the dune. And you are right. The dune seems more like a nude or a beige.


----------



## shelmlh

On the fly what it holds for Tonca-still room for odds and ends but not the small notebook I usually carry


----------



## WillWordForBags

shelmlh said:


> On the fly what it holds for Tonca-still room for odds and ends but not the small notebook I usually carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412230


Wow all of that? Seems like it carries a whole lot. It’s gorgeous. Is the opening comfortable to maneuver? Flaps fall instead of staying up?


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> This may be crazy, but depending on the picture, the 'dune' looks like it might be the 'nude' shade, just renamed. I'd wonder if they sent me a nude instead of a dune, but don't see they ever did the Neuf-Mini in nude. But in other pics the nude looks more pink than the dune.



I have been sort of wondering this too. The nude also is not quiiiite as ‘pink’ as it seems in photos, I would say it’s a tad bit paler.

Their site



Versus how it comes out from my phone’s camera:


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> I have been sort of wondering this too. The nude also is not quiiiite as ‘pink’ as it seems in photos, I would say it’s a tad bit paler.
> 
> Their site
> View attachment 5412231
> 
> 
> Versus how it comes out from my phone’s camera:
> View attachment 5412232


That’s actually quite close compared to other colors. it’s gorgeous, btw. And it also debunks my theory that colors on the site appeared lighter. Not in this case. What I do realize is they have a bunch of “nudes.” This nude, the dune, the beige and the tan are all different nude tones.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> And I found this photo of the tan too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412228



The tan color looks so rich here, almost seems like it has a peachy tone to it.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> The tan color looks so rich here, almost seems like it has a peachy tone to it.


I know! I will post of a photo when I get it. It’s supposed to arrive on Wednesday. 
Knowing Polene colors, I have no idea what I’m going to get so let’s hope it’s at least somewhat close to their mod shots.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> This may be crazy, but depending on the picture, the 'dune' looks like it might be the 'nude' shade, just renamed. I'd wonder if they sent me a nude instead of a dune, but don't see they ever did the Neuf-Mini in nude. But in other pics the nude looks more pink than the dune.


This is the dune swatch on the product page. This is supposed to be the true color and it’s not even close to what your bag looks like.


----------



## shelmlh

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow all of that? Seems like it carries a whole lot. It’s gorgeous. Is the opening comfortable to maneuver? Flaps fall instead of staying up?


Flaps fall -do not stay up -however I just ran an errand with it and I didn’t mind it -it was almost nice to just have it fold closed automatically after I got out or put in whatever I wanted. I also easily tucked my iPhone 12 Pro in on top of what’s in the pic above -though I had taken out the red battery to charge my phone on the drive.

I am thinking of returning the taupe mini neuf or exchanging it for black. Given the tonca functions really well as a cross body bag -I don’t like the mini neuf for that as much -it feels more like a small elegant going out type bag with a strap as a rarely used option -for which I’d prefer black than taupe.
The dust bags are extremely well made with thick material.


----------



## WillWordForBags

shelmlh said:


> Flaps fall -do not stay up -however I just ran an errand with it and I didn’t mind it -it was almost nice to just have it fold closed automatically after I got out or put in whatever I wanted. I also easily tucked my iPhone 12 Pro in on top of what’s in the pic above -though I had taken out the red battery to charge my phone on the drive.
> 
> I am thinking of returning the taupe mini neuf or exchanging it for black. Given the tonca functions really well as a cross body bag -I don’t like the mini neuf for that as much -it feels more like a small elegant going out type bag with a strap as a rarely used option -for which I’d prefer black than taupe.
> The dust bags are extremely well made with thick material.


That’s awesome. So it fits all of that including the blue notebook and your iphone 12? That seems like a lot. It’s seems to be very spacious. 
I am a crossbody gal too so this info helps a lot. 
I think I will get a Neuf Mini either way but definitely a Tonca. Just haven’t decided on colors.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> This is the dune swatch on the product page. This is supposed to be the true color and it’s not even close to what your bag looks like.



Yes. As I said, the color is different from the site, and looks closer to the nude color  square.


----------



## dcheung

It’s here!! The Tonca in Camel:


----------



## dcheung

for color and size comparison purposes, i’ve also taken some pictures of it beside my loewe puzzle (size S in sand/mink), beri and dix.


----------



## JenJBS

dcheung said:


> for color and size comparison purposes, i’ve also taken some pictures of it beside my loewe puzzle (size S in sand/mink), beri and dix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412323



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection! Thanks for the helpful comparison shots!


----------



## eastcoasturbanite

dcheung said:


> for color and size comparison purposes, i’ve also taken some pictures of it beside my loewe puzzle (size S in sand/mink), beri and dix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412323



Thank you so much for the comparison shots! That camel looks absolutely divine; I'm narrowing my choices right now between that or the cognac.


----------



## LazyAzn

thebobacode said:


> She’s here!!! Including my blush mini Neuf for size comparison. I’d say the color is slightly warmer than it came out in these photos but not by much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412085
> View attachment 5412086
> View attachment 5412087
> View attachment 5412088



wow nice!

Can you please show the opening and what fits inside?


----------



## Nak93

WillWordForBags said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you! What color did you get? Being able to fit more than in the Gucci Disco is great. Do you have mode shots by any chance?


I see you already ordered a gorgeous new bag but hopefully this is still of some assistance, for future maybe 
Set on the lowest hole for me!


----------



## shelmlh

WillWordForBags said:


> That’s awesome. So it fits all of that including the blue notebook and your iphone 12? That seems like a lot. It’s seems to be very spacious.
> I am a crossbody gal too so this info helps a lot.
> I think I will get a Neuf Mini either way but definitely a Tonca. Just haven’t decided on colors.


Not the notebook-I put my passport in as a bit of a proxy for a small notebook as none of the ones I usually carry fit-as they were too large-but the passport was still in the purse when I added the phone. So all in all it does feel fairly roomy for a crossbody bag that I will use for errands or shopping etc.  The wide strap is perfect and my favorite part-the smooth leather it’s made of is beautiful -and I really don’t like narrow straps that can dig in.


----------



## shelmlh

dcheung said:


> for color and size comparison purposes, i’ve also taken some pictures of it beside my loewe puzzle (size S in sand/mink), beri and dix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412323


These are great comparison shots-thank you for posting -also love the puzzle bag-it’s gorgeous. 
Question on the camel tonca-is the strap a lighter contrast shade of camel compared to the pebbled leather body?


----------



## Daria Daen

Congratulations for the new bags, they are gorgeous, can someone help me with a picture of the cognac color? I hope it doesn't have too pronounced red tones


----------



## Daria Daen

Nak93 said:


> I see you already ordered a gorgeous new bag but hopefully this is still of some assistance, for future maybe
> Set on the lowest hole for me!
> 
> View attachment 5412373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412374



It's a very beautiful bag! It looks roomy. Is it heavy?


----------



## Nak93

Daria Daen said:


> It's a very beautiful bag! It looks roomy. Is it heavy?


I don’t find it heavy at all


----------



## marianne1

Here’s my Tonca bag in chalk. I like how it looks but i’m not sure if it’s a bit bulky on my body. It would be perfect if it was flat from the other side  maybe i get used to it


----------



## Punkey

dcheung said:


> for color and size comparison purposes, i’ve also taken some pictures of it beside my loewe puzzle (size S in sand/mink), beri and dix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412323


Amazing. Tank you so much for the pics.
The Tonca is a beauty.
Do you mind telling me how it compares to the beri in terms of size and feel/style. I also have a Beri and feel like they may be a bit too similar.


----------



## Jereni

Antonia said:


> It's back in stock! https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-neuf-beige





bearygood22 said:


> the neuf in beige is back in stock. Hurry!



Btw thank you both for the head’s up! It’s ordered and on its way. Having just got two other Polenes, this will really need to be ‘it’ for awhile but I’m very excited.


----------



## WingNut

dcheung said:


> for color and size comparison purposes, i’ve also taken some pictures of it beside my loewe puzzle (size S in sand/mink), beri and dix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412323


I'd love more comparisons about what fits, as well as modeling shots, between the tonca and the puzzle if you wouldn't mind. I'm looking for a functional & stylish crossbody errand bag, and while I was going for the Puzzle, this one came up and is quite appealing!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Nak93 said:


> I see you already ordered a gorgeous new bag but hopefully this is still of some assistance, for future maybe
> Set on the lowest hole for me!
> 
> View attachment 5412373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412374


Thank you for remembering. That bag looks gorgeous on you and I love the chalk. It just perfectly contrasts any outfit. This bag seems to be the most comfortable everyday-crossbody Polene has to offer. It's still on my list!


----------



## windnocturne

the blvo D said:


> So, my mini huit in Blush is here.
> 
> I must admit I’m disappointed with the color. Expected it to be warmer and more pink than this from their website - which I understand is not normally the case so I always allow room for some difference. But this is just too different.  This color is very close to my camel, and looks more purpley than pink. I’d say it’s the mauve color, not at all ‘blush’. I may have liked it more though if I don’t already have two camel bags.
> 
> Sad that the return from the US may not be worth it.
> 
> I really like the brand, and already purchased 4 bags from them. But I would really want them to present their photos in the truest shade possible. Already two bags from them that I feel disappointed as to how the color look way too different in real life than what was presented. No matter how many lightings I’ve tried taking pics, it just never really matches with their website photos. I understand that many brands do photoshop the color — but not sure if photoshopping the color so much it looks very different is considered okay to many. The fact that they only have their boutique in France and the majority of their customers would never get to try or see the color options in store. I think it would be more sincere to present their product photos in as many lightings/ closest to real-life color as possible to help customers decide.
> 
> Question for those who try selling absolutely new Polene bag on the consignment market, do you think it’s a better idea than returning it with Polene in terms of money’s worth? (Shipping back from the US is another 20 USD — so I’d be paying 40 dollars in total for the shipping fee which Polene won’t refund)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412134


It is a whole world of difference from their website photos! 
To be honest I actually *didnt* choose my huit mini in blush because I didn’t like how bright the pink appeared to be on their website…
Are your photos taken with indoor lighting? The blush colour looks rather different than photos of the neufs in blush I’ve seen in this forum so far. 

About reselling, I suppose you could always put a listing online for say 1 week max and if doesn’t work then go for the returns. I find it’s hard selling bags fast online unless I’m willing to take a pretty big price cut.


----------



## Antonia

You know you are Polene obsessed when your computer has the  weather on the taskbar and it says "POLLEN HIGH" and you automatically think, Polene high....yeah, we're on a Polene high right now!!


----------



## allyj128

A shipment update! I dropped off my Chalk bag at DHL on Monday and the Black was supposed to ship on Tuesday. But it didn't, so I sent a follow-up email yesterday morning. Finally got notice that the Black is coming my way this morning. Delivery estimate isn't until JUNE () but I have found that DHL wildly overestimates their shipping time, so I'm hopeful it will be here Saturday or Tuesday.


----------



## Antonia

allyj128 said:


> A shipment update! I dropped off my Chalk bag at DHL on Monday and the Black was supposed to ship on Tuesday. But it didn't, so I sent a follow-up email yesterday morning. Finally got notice that the Black is coming my way this morning. Delivery estimate isn't until JUNE () but I have found that DHL wildly overestimates their shipping time, so I'm hopeful it will be here Saturday or Tuesday.


DHL is super fast!!!  3 days max...at least in my experience.


----------



## thebobacode

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow! That was fast. Congratulations!
> The Tonca is stunning and looks bigger than expected. The camel does look warmer and you mentioned it’s darker IRL. Definitely more of a tan/brown than a camel.
> Curious to know about capacity. How much does it hold.
> And the Mini Neuf is perfection.


Comfortably holds my essentials (what’s pictured below plus my phone and AirPods)! Definitely will be a great everyday bag for me. Also adding a comparison against the numero un mini.


----------



## dcheung

Punkey said:


> Amazing. Tank you so much for the pics.
> The Tonca is a beauty.
> Do you mind telling me how it compares to the beri in terms of size and feel/style. I also have a Beri and feel like they may be a bit too similar.





WingNut said:


> I'd love more comparisons about what fits, as well as modeling shots, between the tonca and the puzzle if you wouldn't mind. I'm looking for a functional & stylish crossbody errand bag, and while I was going for the Puzzle, this one came up and is quite appealing!



beri vs tonca: i think that the beri and tonca are very different. with the beri you can hold it by the handle and dress it up with dresses, a blazer and jeans, etc. with the tonca you can only wear it crossbody bag so it gives a more casual vibe. i do wish that the strap were adjustable to a shorter length so that it can be worn as a shoulder bag for nights out, etc.

loewe puzzle vs tonca: loewe puzzle definitely fits a lot more due to its shape, but it is more bulky. i  like that it has a short handle so i can hold it by the handle too when i want to "dress it up"! for an everyday errand bag, i would probably go for the puzzle (of course, if the price difference is not a significant factor to you). i can fit a small water bottle in there. the tonca, due to its shape, fits a lot less- my wallet, headphones, keys, lipbalm, sanitizer, handcream, and i can also manage to squeeze in a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> You know you are Polene obsessed when your computer has the  weather on the taskbar and it says "POLLEN HIGH" and you automatically think, Polene high....yeah, we're on a Polene high right now!!


Yes, we sure are! 



allyj128 said:


> A shipment update! I dropped off my Chalk bag at DHL on Monday and the Black was supposed to ship on Tuesday. But it didn't, so I sent a follow-up email yesterday morning. Finally got notice that the Black is coming my way this morning. Delivery estimate isn't until JUNE () but I have found that DHL wildly overestimates their shipping time, so I'm hopeful it will be here Saturday or Tuesday.



Mine wasn't supposed to arrive until next Tuesday (May 31) and arrived yesterday, almost a week early.


----------



## dcheung

shelmlh said:


> These are great comparison shots-thank you for posting -also love the puzzle bag-it’s gorgeous.
> Question on the camel tonca-is the strap a lighter contrast shade of camel compared to the pebbled leather body?



yep, the strap is lighter! i am not sure how i feel about it honestly. reminds me of the LV vachetta straps  (but darker)


----------



## dcheung

dcheung said:


> beri vs tonca: i think that the beri and tonca are very different. with the beri you can hold it by the handle and dress it up with dresses, a blazer and jeans, etc. with the tonca you can only wear it crossbody bag so it gives a more casual vibe. i do wish that the strap were adjustable to a shorter length so that it can be worn as a shoulder bag for nights out, etc.
> 
> loewe puzzle vs tonca: loewe puzzle fits a lot more due to its shape, but it is more bulky. i  like that it has a short handle so i can hold it by the handle too when i want to "dress it up"! for an everyday errand bag, i would probably go for the puzzle (of course, if the price difference is not a significant factor to you). i can fit a small water bottle in there. the tonca, due to its shape, fits a lot less- my wallet, headphones, keys, lipbalm, sanitizer, handcream, and i can also manage to squeeze in a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## WillWordForBags

thebobacode said:


> Comfortably holds my essentials (what’s pictured below plus my phone and AirPods)! Definitely will be a great everyday bag for me. Also adding a comparison against the numero un mini.
> View attachment 5412489
> View attachment 5412492
> View attachment 5412493


Thank you! They both look gorgeous. The Tonca is stunning and it fits all the essentials so it looks like it's staying on my cart.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you! They both look gorgeous. The Tonca is stunning and it fits all the essentials so it looks like it's staying on my cart.



All these temptations are dangerous!! Haha!!


----------



## poleneceline

shelmlh said:


> Flaps fall -do not stay up -however I just ran an errand with it and I didn’t mind it -it was almost nice to just have it fold closed automatically after I got out or put in whatever I wanted. I also easily tucked my iPhone 12 Pro in on top of what’s in the pic above -though I had taken out the red battery to charge my phone on the drive.
> 
> I am thinking of returning the taupe mini neuf or exchanging it for black. Given the tonca functions really well as a cross body bag -I don’t like the mini neuf for that as much -it feels more like a small elegant going out type bag with a strap as a rarely used option -for which I’d prefer black than taupe.
> The dust bags are extremely well made with thick material.



Share some comparison photos of the Mini Neuf, I'm still considering that size. Can you also share what fits in the mini neuf?


----------



## Froydis

I’m loving all the photos of the Tonca and also dune colour! Thank you so much for sharing.

If anyone is up for it, I’d love to see modelling shots too, especially if you’re on the shorter side like me (I’m 5’4). I find the models always make the bags hang differently to when I wear them


----------



## Sarah03

I received my Tonca & all I can say is WOW! It’s my first Polene bag and I am so impressed. I love the leather & the color (Camel). I’ll definitely purchase another Polene bag. 
I’m going to add some pics to the reference thread that may help others gauge the size.


----------



## Antonia

Sarah03 said:


> I received my Tonca & all I can say is WOW! It’s my first Polene bag and I am so impressed. I love the leather & the color (Camel). I’ll definitely purchase another Polene bag.
> I’m going to add some pics to the reference thread that may help others gauge the size.


Contrats and thanks for the extra photo's on the reference thread!!


----------



## Sarah03

Antonia said:


> Contrats and thanks for the extra photo's on the reference thread!!


Thanks! And you are welcome! It’s tough to buy a bag without seeing it IRL, so I am glad to help!


----------



## bbygotbag

Does anyone know how often they release the bags in new colours? Btw all their colours right now are already gorgeous, have such a hard time choosing...


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Nope, I'm keeping it! Haha! But it's brand new and didn't come with its dust bag, so I didn't think I could sell it anyway.


Oh, wow. I’ve never heard of Polene not sending their bags with dust bags and box. That’s unfortunate.


----------



## phanilla

I was so curious when Polene would be opened in NY when chatting with Polene on Instagram (asking about availability of bag colors). I really want to get other bags before the price changes (probably) when the company is in the States. But hopefully the process of return will be easier.

So, I did some “research” and it seems like they closed the job post for store manager. Now, they are looking for Sale Person. Also, the location that I could narrow down for either the store or the company office is on Broadway Fl 16.


----------



## Jereni

phanilla said:


> I was so curious when Polene would be opened in NY when chatting with Polene on Instagram (asking about availability of bag colors). I really want to get other bags before the price changes (probably) when the company is in the States. But hopefully the process of return will be easier.
> 
> So, I did some “research” and it seems like they closed the job post for store manager. Now, they are looking for Sale Person. Also, the location that I could narrow down for either the store or the company office is on Broadway Fl 16.



Thanks for the info! I am looking forward to them opening the NY store. I was hoping to visit it in April when we went, but alas.


----------



## JenJBS

Sarah03 said:


> I received my Tonca & all I can say is WOW! It’s my first Polene bag and I am so impressed. I love the leather & the color (Camel). I’ll definitely purchase another Polene bag.
> I’m going to add some pics to the reference thread that may help others gauge the size.


Congratulations on your first Polene bag!    




bbygotbag said:


> Does anyone know how often they release the bags in new colours? Btw all their colours right now are already gorgeous, have such a hard time choosing...


Not sure, as I haven't really kept track; but it seems like they release the 'fun' colors in the spring/early summer so customers can have the colors for most of the summer. They had the bright green color for mini-Sept come out last June. I think a couple other colors came out then as well. And it seems those colors only come in one or two styles. Last year Mini-Sept. This year Mini-Neuf. Anyway, that's my overall impression. And once those colors are gone - they are GONE! Only their standard colors seem to get restocked.


----------



## purplehilighter

I think I should have a bag sale soon. I have only been using my Polenes. My more expensive designer bags are just sitting on the shelf now.


----------



## purplehilighter

purplehilighter said:


> Help! I have the un nano and dix hobo in taupe. Am looking to get the, cyme, neuf and neuf mini in colors other than taupe. What would you ladies recommend?


My reccs:
Cyme: cognac
Neuf: nude/cognac/black
Neuf mini: dune/glacier/camel/burgundy (if you want a bold pop of colour)


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

purplehilighter said:


> My reccs:
> Cyme: cognac
> Neuf: nude/cognac/black
> Neuf mini: dune/glacier/camel/burgundy (if you want a bold pop of colour)


Glacier is gone! I had it in my cart earlier and just went to check out, and it’s out of stock


----------



## purplehilighter

shivery.consent_0a said:


> Glacier is gone! I had it in my cart earlier and just went to check out, and it’s out of stock


Bummer. Give it a couple of days. May restock again soon! Now am thinking of the glacier myself.


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

purplehilighter said:


> Bummer. Give it a couple of days. May restock again soon! Now am thinking of the glacier myself.


Do limited run colors ever come back in stock? I’ve gone for the safe neutrals up until now, and was finally ready to pull the trigger on a fun summer color. I’m definitely a little bummed! It’s such a pretty color.


----------



## Jereni

purplehilighter said:


> My reccs:
> Cyme: cognac
> Neuf: nude/cognac/black
> Neuf mini: dune/glacier/camel/burgundy (if you want a bold pop of colour)



I say this with only curiosity and love, not anything else but… did you just recommend several colors to… yourself?   Or were you summarizing recommendations folks have given you? Either way - color choices sound great!!!


----------



## Jereni

shivery.consent_0a said:


> Do limited run colors ever come back in stock? I’ve gone for the safe neutrals up until now, and was finally ready to pull the trigger on a fun summer color. I’m definitely a little bummed! It’s such a pretty color.



This sellout was so fast I can’t help but think it was like batch 1 and more will be coming. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## poleneceline

Antonia said:


> You know you are Polene obsessed when your computer has the  weather on the taskbar and it says "POLLEN HIGH" and you automatically think, Polene high....yeah, we're on a Polene high right now!!



We are all hopeless haha!


----------



## poleneceline

purplehilighter said:


> I think I should have a bag sale soon. I have only been using my Polenes. My more expensive designer bags are just sitting on the shelf now.



Great! More money for Polene!


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Oh, wow. I’ve never heard of Polene not sending their bags with dust bags and box. That’s unfortunate.



It wasn't directly from Polene. It was from a secondhand seller who got it as a gift and had to throw away the extra stuff because she couldn't take it. She didn't seem to be a handbag person, and she was selling because she is having a baby. 

Definitely not a Polene person. I bought it thinking it was a full size but it was actually mini size. I let it go, and learned to use small bags.


----------



## purplehilighter

Jereni said:


> I say this with only curiosity and love, not anything else but… did you just recommend several colors to… yourself?   Or were you summarizing recommendations folks have given you? Either way - color choices sound great!!!


Lol! Truth be told, these were the colors I (painfully) considered before eventually deciding on the colors I bought, although the cognac Cyme and the glacier Neuf mini are what I am considering.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

dearbag said:


> Hello, are you still trying to sell your mini huit in taupe? If yes, could you direct me to your listing? I'd love to hear about the price & current condition. TIA!


Why are you selling your mini huit? Is it because you already have the black bag?


----------



## Antonia

purplehilighter said:


> I think I should have a bag sale soon. I have only been using my Polenes. My more expensive designer bags are just sitting on the shelf now.


I'm actually doing the same but not high end bags (YET)...selling Rebecca Minkoff bags.  I have more RM bags than I think is normal-lol! This should leave more room for my future Polene!  I just want bags that I love and can't live without!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> It wasn't directly from Polene. It was from a secondhand seller who got it as a gift and had to throw away the extra stuff because she couldn't take it. She didn't seem to be a handbag person, and she was selling because she is having a baby.
> 
> Definitely not a Polene person. I bought it thinking it was a full size but it was actually mini size. I let it go, and learned to use small bags.


I hear you. I also learned to carry less and had to because I have back spasms and now I carry very little. It is freeing! I still think the Mini Huit is very tricky. It is gorgeous still but not the most comfortable. Not due to the capcity itself but the difficulty of access because of the small opening, the folds and the rigid top handle.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I ordered a Numero Un Nano in tan on Tuesday. It was supposed to arrive Wednesday, June 1st, and I just got notice that it's going to be delivered today! It only took 3 days from order to delivery. That is extremely fast and well worth the $20 shipping fee. Will post photos asap.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I hear you. I also learned to carry less and had to because I have back spasms and now I carry very little. It is freeing! I still think the Mini Huit is very tricky. It is gorgeous still but not the most comfortable. Not due to the capcity itself but the difficulty of access because of the small opening, the folds and the rigid top handle.



Yeah, I don't notice the folds getting in my way when it's full size, but in small size I do notice. I first tried it as a daytime errands bag and that was frustrating. I took it out for a night out and that was much better when I was basically just carrying my phone and cards. It's very cute! So now I want the mini Neuf, but I don't know what color to get...


----------



## poleneceline

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Why are you selling your mini huit? Is it because you already have the black bag?



So I originally bought the black full size Neuf and Huit, and I loved it so much I wanted more colors. I eventually decided on chalk and taupe, so I looked online for secondhand sellers. I bought a taupe Huit from depop thinking it was full size. The listing didn't say it was mini. When I got it I wanted to sell it at first but I learned to use mini bag.


----------



## WillWordForBags

My Numero Un Nano tan is here and it’s everything I hoped for. The color is perfection. The photos don’t do it justice but it’s a warm nude rose beige. Almost identical to the Gucci Disco rose beige. (Included photos with natural light and flash.) 
And I received it in 3 days. 
Polene rocks! I can’t love this brand more.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> My Numero Un Nano tan is here and it’s everything I hoped for. The color is perfection. The photos don’t do it justice but it’s a warm nude rose beige. Almost identical to the Gucci Disco rose beige. (Included photos with natural light and flash.)
> And I received it in 3 days.
> Polene rocks! I can’t love this brand more.



Congrats on your new lovely!


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> My Numero Un Nano tan is here and it’s everything I hoped for. The color is perfection. The photos don’t do it justice but it’s a warm nude rose beige. Almost identical to the Gucci Disco rose beige. (Included photos with natural light and flash.)
> And I received it in 3 days.
> Polene rocks! I can’t love this brand more.


Congrats!!! She’s beautiful


----------



## pixiejenna

WillWordForBags said:


> My Numero Un Nano tan is here and it’s everything I hoped for. The color is perfection. The photos don’t do it justice but it’s a warm nude rose beige. Almost identical to the Gucci Disco rose beige. (Included photos with natural light and flash.)
> And I received it in 3 days.
> Polene rocks! I can’t love this brand more.



Please give us a update after using it a bit. I really like this bag and I think this is the color I want but it’s hard to tell if I’ll like it IRL having to go off of pictures. I tend to like pebbled leather so I am hesitant about the textured leather the last bag I had that was this type of leather was a Michael kors hamiton bag (lol that was eons ago). But they didn’t seem to do pebbled leather in this size either smooth or textured. I know going up a size will be too big for me because I carry very little.


----------



## poleneceline

pixiejenna said:


> Please give us a update after using it a bit. I really like this bag and I think this is the color I want but it’s hard to tell if I’ll like it IRL having to go off of pictures. I tend to like pebbled leather so I am hesitant about the textured leather the last bag I had that was this type of leather was a Michael kors hamiton bag (lol that was eons ago). But they didn’t seem to do pebbled leather in this size either smooth or textured. I know going up a size will be too big for me because I carry very little.



The neuf and huit both say full grain textured leather, is that what you are asking about? I'm not a leather expert but they seem durable enough for me. I chuck them around, swing them, hit them, and I don't have any scratches or wear.


----------



## bearygood22

pixiejenna said:


> Please give us a update after using it a bit. I really like this bag and I think this is the color I want but it’s hard to tell if I’ll like it IRL having to go off of pictures. I tend to like pebbled leather so I am hesitant about the textured leather the last bag I had that was this type of leather was a Michael kors hamiton bag (lol that was eons ago). But they didn’t seem to do pebbled leather in this size either smooth or textured. I know going up a size will be too big for me because I carry very little.


Hi, my two cents‘ worth. Since I have nanos in the “textured calf leather”. They feel and look different from my huit, in “full grain textured calf leather”. the textured Calf leather is less luxurious, so looks less nice when You look closely. That said, both leathers are super durable. I don’t baby my bags, and after using them so often and for so long, the structure of the bag is unchanged, I have no scratches, I just use a baby wipe to clean up, and they look brand new. the nano is a great bag if you don’t carry much. Plus, my kindle paperwhite fits. i think the nano in smooth leather looks beautiful, but I didnt dare buy that as I read reviews they are prone to scratches and I didn’t want to deal with that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Retroflowers

JenJBS said:


> It's my pleasure to introduce... Dune!
> 
> 
> So lovely!
> 
> Direct sunlight, and indoor light. Both are very true to color on my camera screen. The sun, and my camera, really show off the pink undertones, but it is a peach-tan color not pink. Did I mention it's tdf!
> 
> Will also post in the reference and neuf threads.
> 
> View attachment 5412126
> View attachment 5412127
> 
> View attachment 5412128



omg what a lovely colour Jen!!! Do you mind snapping another photo in natural outdoor lighting when its more cloudy/ shaded? 

Thanks!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Ok. I’m trying again because I now see the color is not at all registering real to life. It’s very hard to capture the exact tone in photos but I took other pics and these are very close to the real thing. 
Of course, it varies depending on light and camera settings but again, the most accurate comparison I can think of is that it looks almost exactly like Gucci’s rose beige.
It is a unique and stunning color and my favorite Polene color so far. 
The site pics do not do it justice.


----------



## WillWordForBags

pixiejenna said:


> Please give us a update after using it a bit. I really like this bag and I think this is the color I want but it’s hard to tell if I’ll like it IRL having to go off of pictures. I tend to like pebbled leather so I am hesitant about the textured leather the last bag I had that was this type of leather was a Michael kors hamiton bag (lol that was eons ago). But they didn’t seem to do pebbled leather in this size either smooth or textured. I know going up a size will be too big for me because I carry very little.


I have experience with the Nano in chalk which is the same textured leather and I love it. It is so durable and worry free. The texture is very luxurious, in my opinion. As with all Polene bags, the quality is outstanding. I carry these bags proudly like I do my high-end designer bags and frankly, they measure up to the same standards and sometimes, even show better craftsmanship and durability. 
And the best part is that, because of the affordable price tag, there is an ease about them that is just magical. 
Like enjoying how rare and beautiful they are but appreciating that they didn't have to cost an arm and a leg, and that makes them my favorite designer brand at the moment.


----------



## JenJBS

Retroflowers said:


> omg what a lovely colour Jen!!! Do you mind snapping another photo in natural outdoor lighting when its more cloudy/ shaded?
> 
> Thanks!!



Thank you!   

Hopefully the weather will cooperate, and give a cloudy day...


----------



## WillWordForBags

bearygood22 said:


> Hi, my two cents‘ worth. Since I have nanos in the “textured calf leather”. They feel and look different from my huit, in “full grain textured calf leather”. the textured Calf leather is less luxurious, so looks less nice when You look closely. That said, both leathers are super durable. I don’t baby my bags, and after using them so often and for so long, the structure of the bag is unchanged, I have no scratches, I just use a baby wipe to clean up, and they look brand new. the nano is a great bag if you don’t carry much. Plus, my kindle paperwhite fits. i think the nano in smooth leather looks beautiful, but I didnt dare buy that as I read reviews they are prone to scratches and I didn’t want to deal with that. Hope this helps.


Agreed! I personally try to go for textured leathers. Nothing worse than the smooth calfskin that scratches the second you grab it. 
I mean, we humans have nails and wear rings and need to touch things, and it's impossible to avoid scratching these uber expensive bags. 
Like the Mansur Gavriel bucket bags. I mean, the wear on those bags is truly unattractive. I appreciate the raw beauty of natural smooth leather but if I want that, I just go for a more modest, inexpensive leather brand and enjoy that equestrian feel. Not pay $1k-3k just to end up with a map for a bag. 
That is why I love Polene's textured leather and the grained one as well (like the Huit). They are both well made and feel luxurious and you can wear them without worrying so much.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Yeah, I don't notice the folds getting in my way when it's full size, but in small size I do notice. I first tried it as a daytime errands bag and that was frustrating. I took it out for a night out and that was much better when I was basically just carrying my phone and cards. It's very cute! So now I want the mini Neuf, but I don't know what color to get...


I want a Mini Neuf too. I think that will be my next purchase. That one and a Tonca for sure. I just want to know more about the ease of getting in and out of the Tonca. I value ease of use more than anything else. 

I hear you about learning to use mini bags. I agree that with the Huit Mini you have to carry only 3 or 4 things. 
For me, it was a struggle, and I only carry small essentials. 
I absolutely LOVE the design and concept of the bag but even with a few things, it's hard to maneuver. I think it's unfortunate that the bag is actually spacious inside, so it's not really about capacity, but more about how hard it becomes to handle your things when you're trying to place or retrieve them. 
For example, I carried a small card holder, a tiny alcohol bottle, simple keys (no keychain, just a ring), my phone, a very small pouch and a mask and I struggled to put my sunglasses (without a case) on top, and then had to take them out every time I needed something else. 
Those few essentials is as simple as I can get. I mean, we use purses to carry our stuff. 
If we can't carry our very tiny essentials then what is the point?


----------



## Milsaar

WillWordForBags said:


> Ok. I’m trying again because I now see the color is not at all registering real to life. It’s very hard to capture the exact tone in photos but I took other pics and these are very close to the real thing.
> Of course, it varies depending on light and camera settings but again, the most accurate comparison I can think of is that it looks almost exactly like Gucci’s rose beige.
> It is a unique and stunning color and my favorite Polene color so far.
> The site pics do not do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5413697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413700



So gorgeous!  I have just gotten the nano trio and I'm thinking could I justify this color as well or are they too similar. I absolutely love this color. Oh why this color isn't available in any other model I'm also lusting over that smooth mocca brown nano, but it is out of stock. Wondering if they are going to restock


----------



## WillWordForBags

Milsaar said:


> So gorgeous!  I have just gotten the nano trio and I'm thinking could I justify this color as well or are they too similar. I absolutely love this color. Oh why this color isn't available in any other model I'm also lusting over that smooth mocca brown nano, but it is out of stock. Wondering if they are going to restock


This tan color is truly special. I had no idea it was this nice because the photos on the site show a color that is very similar to their camel and it misses to show the very subtle pinkish-salmoney undertone that makes this color so beautiful.
I only discovered it because I realized that their large leather swatch samples on each product page were much more accurate than the photos.
Totally agreed that they should offer this color in more styles.
Luckily, I love the Un Nano but I think Polene doesn’t sell many bags in this color because so few know or imagine the real tone of this tan (which is not a tan at all but more of a rose beige nude).


----------



## Milsaar

WillWordForBags said:


> This tan color is truly special. I had no idea it was this nice because the photos on the site show a color that is very similar to their camel and it misses to show the very subtle pinkish-salmoney undertone that makes this color so beautiful.
> I only discovered it because I realized that their large leather swatch samples on each product page where much more accurate than the photos.
> Totally agreed that they should offer this color in more styles.
> Luckily, I love the Un Nano but I think Polene doesn’t sell many bags in this color because so few know or imagine the real tone of this tan (which is not a tan at all but more of a rose beige nude).



Thank you for those pictures! I really have to think about if I should get it too. I have really fallen for Polene.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Milsaar said:


> Thank you for those pictures! I really have to think about if I should get it too. I have really fallen for Polene.


You are very welcome. I just really wanted you all to see how gorgeous this color is, and it’s so hard sometimes to show true colors in a photo. You should get it before they discontinue this color.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> This tan color is truly special. I had no idea it was this nice because the photos on the site show a color that is very similar to their camel and it misses to show the very subtle pinkish-salmoney undertone that makes this color so beautiful.
> I only discovered it because I realized that their large leather swatch samples on each product page were much more accurate than the photos.
> Totally agreed that they should offer this color in more styles.
> Luckily, I love the Un Nano but I think Polene doesn’t sell many bags in this color because so few know or imagine the real tone of this tan (which is not a tan at all but more of a rose beige nude).


Yes, I agree - the swatched are much more accurate!  Congrats again!


----------



## Ethereial

Thought I'd post another color reference for Polene Un Nano in tan! Agreed that Polene's site really does not portray some colors accurately. This is in cloudy outdoor lighting, against my jeans which are "Bone" colored. It's definitely a warm and bright tan (far from a true neutral). Still pretty versatile imo but I can't really style it with true neutral blush and taupe tones sometimes.


----------



## Sarah03

I’ve been carrying my Tonca since it arrived & I am really enjoying it! It’s pretty easy to retrieve what I need, which is usually my key fob (I’m keeping it in the pocket) or my card case. I can pull up the top flap easily, and if I need more access, the second flap comes up easily. When I’m done, the flaps snap perfectly in place and the bag keeps its beautiful shape.


----------



## Jereni

Milsaar said:


> I'm also lusting over that smooth mocca brown nano, but it is out of stock. Wondering if they are going to restock



I admired this one too, but at the time I figured I didn’t need another brown bag. Now I’m planning to sell two of my brown bags, so it would have been nice to get this. I can’t wait for them to release more Nanos in the smooth leather, I’m not interested in the Nano in the textured.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Sarah03 said:


> I’ve been carrying my Tonca since it arrived & I am really enjoying it! It’s pretty easy to retrieve what I need, which is usually my key fob (I’m keeping it in the pocket) or my card case. I can pull up the top flap easily, and if I need more access, the second flap comes up easily. When I’m done, the flaps snap perfectly in place and the bag keeps its beautiful shape.


That looks very spacious. Can you access your items with one hand? Can you please list which items you have been able to fit in the bag? Thank you!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Ethereial said:


> Thought I'd post another color reference for Polene Un Nano in tan! Agreed that Polene's site really does not portray some colors accurately. This is in cloudy outdoor lighting, against my jeans which are "Bone" colored. It's definitely a warm and bright tan (far from a true neutral). Still pretty versatile imo but I can't really style it with true neutral blush and taupe tones sometimes.


Gorgeous. Congrats!
I actually do consider this a neutral. I used my Gucci disco in this same color for years but I got bored of it and seeing how popular it got, I wasn’t using it much.
But I always loved the warm rosey beige tone so much and could match it with almost every outfit.


----------



## poleneceline

Sarah03 said:


> I’ve been carrying my Tonca since it arrived & I am really enjoying it! It’s pretty easy to retrieve what I need, which is usually my key fob (I’m keeping it in the pocket) or my card case. I can pull up the top flap easily, and if I need more access, the second flap comes up easily. When I’m done, the flaps snap perfectly in place and the bag keeps its beautiful shape.



Wow, the capacity seems pretty good. Does the leather stretch to accommodate more items?


----------



## poleneceline

I'm moving out of my apartment soon so I decided to ship some of my clothes and such home first. Sent back all my handbags except two Polene, because I have clear favorites.


----------



## Sarah03

WillWordForBags said:


> That looks very spacious. Can you access your items with one hand? Can you please list which items you have been able to fit in the bag? Thank you!


I can access my fob and card holder with one hand. I have my mini Pochette, card case, hand sanitizer, lip gloss, car fob & phone typically. I can also put my sunglasses (no case)on top of that, too! 


poleneinblack said:


> Wow, the capacity seems pretty good. Does the leather stretch to accommodate more items?


I haven’t tried to stretch it too much! I feel like it has some give, though.


----------



## Milsaar

Jereni said:


> I admired this one too, but at the time I figured I didn’t need another brown bag. Now I’m planning to sell two of my brown bags, so it would have been nice to get this. I can’t wait for them to release more Nanos in the smooth leather, I’m not interested in the Nano in the textured.



I now have the trio nano and the smooth flap feels so amazing so I definitely need a smooth nano as well   I am also considering the sand colour as the mocca is out of stock, in the swatch it looks like perfect light brown but in the pictures it looks more whiteish. Dont know which is more accurate color. I hope they would release more colors in smooth leather!


----------



## Milsaar

Can't decide between the taupe and the camel tonca  Does anyone have the taupe and could post some pictures?


----------



## rayceline

Ahh it’s so true to grab a colour you like from polene whilst in stock. Was about to purchase the sand numero un mini which I have admired for ages and it is now out of stock. I really hope they restock as it’s such a lovely colour. I have just gone for the polar numero un mini as I have admired that for ages too and feel I should get it before it’s gone!

I really love the mini neuf and the tonca but so unsure of what colour to get in each one. For the tonca I can’t choose between taupe and chalk as I already have the dix in black and feel it is a similar shape, so would like a lighter colour. 

Then for the mini neuf I can’t decide between blush, dune or chalk, they are all so pretty, think chalk may be more practical, but I already have the beri in chalk. 

Also love the neuf in beige but think that as I am only 5’2 then it will likely be too big for me. Does anyone of a similar height own the full-size neuf?


----------



## LazyAzn

rayceline said:


> Ahh it’s so true to grab a colour you like from polene whilst in stock. Was about to purchase the sand numero un mini which I have admired for ages and it is now out of stock. I really hope they restock as it’s such a lovely colour. I have just gone for the polar numero un mini as I have admired that for ages too and feel I should get it before it’s gone!
> 
> I really love the mini neuf and the tonca but so unsure of what colour to get in each one. For the tonca I can’t choose between taupe and chalk as I already have the dix in black and feel it is a similar shape, so would like a lighter colour.
> 
> Then for the mini neuf I can’t decide between blush, dune or chalk, they are all so pretty, think chalk may be more practical, but I already have the beri in chalk.
> 
> Also love the neuf in beige but think that as I am only 5’2 then it will likely be too big for me. Does anyone of a similar height own the full-size neuf?





This youtuber shows the size difference well of the 2 neuf sizes, she's also 5'2


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> I admired this one too, but at the time I figured I didn’t need another brown bag. Now I’m planning to sell two of my brown bags, so it would have been nice to get this. I can’t wait for them to release more Nanos in the smooth leather, I’m not interested in the Nano in the textured.


i‘ve been waiting for new smooth leather colors for the nano for a while. There Aren’t many options currently. The Moka is very pretty but OOS. camel has contrast stitching which I’m not a fan of. Polene stopped selling terracotta and the green sage color. smooth black and sand - not for me. There is nothing else . Keeping my fingers crossed we will get new smooth nano colors soon!!!


----------



## JenJBS

rayceline said:


> Ahh it’s so true to grab a colour you like from polene whilst in stock. Was about to purchase the sand numero un mini which I have admired for ages and it is now out of stock. I really hope they restock as it’s such a lovely colour. I have just gone for the polar numero un mini as I have admired that for ages too and feel I should get it before it’s gone!
> 
> I really love the mini neuf and the tonca but so unsure of what colour to get in each one. For the tonca I can’t choose between taupe and chalk as I already have the dix in black and feel it is a similar shape, so would like a lighter colour.
> 
> Then for the mini neuf I can’t decide between blush, dune or chalk, they are all so pretty, think chalk may be more practical, but I already have the beri in chalk.
> 
> Also love the neuf in beige but think that as I am only 5’2 then it will likely be too big for me. Does anyone of a similar height own the full-size neuf?


 
The mini-Neuf in Dune!


----------



## TiTi78

Milsaar said:


> I now have the trio nano and the smooth flap feels so amazing so I definitely need a smooth nano as well   I am also considering the sand colour as the mocca is out of stock, in the swatch it looks like perfect light brown but in the pictures it looks more whiteish. Dont know which is more accurate color. I hope they would release more colors in smooth leather!



I have the mocha and I would describe it as a creamy brown. It reminds me of milk chocolate


----------



## Jereni

bearygood22 said:


> i‘ve been waiting for new smooth leather colors for the nano for a while. There Aren’t many options currently. The Moka is very pretty but OOS. camel has contrast stitching which I’m not a fan of. Polene stopped selling terracotta and the green sage color. smooth black and sand - not for me. There is nothing else . Keeping my fingers crossed we will get new smooth nano colors soon!!!



Sounds like we have similar tastes in terms of the Un Nano. I also don’t prefer contrast stitching so I’ve held off the Camel, and I was sad to miss the Sage when they had it. I’ve considered the Sand, if it was a cream color it might be nice, but a lot of pics make it look like it’s a yellowy beige which makes me nervous. Also hoping for more smooth colors soon! I feel like we are due for some soon.


----------



## Milsaar

TiTi78 said:


> I have the mocha and I would describe it as a creamy brown. It reminds me of milk chocolate



I hope they will restock, it is so beautiful color!   how is the wear and tear with the smooth leather? Would love to see a photo if you have the time


----------



## alexis99

I was so excited to receive the numero un mini (in Sand) yesterday. This is my 3rd Polene purchase and I've always pleased with the fast shipping and the amazing quality bags from the brand.

However, right when I opened the package, I noticed the suede leather flap looks a bit worn for a brand new bag (I have a Chloe faye bag and the suede conditions look just like this after a few months of using) with some visible dark marks which can be seen from afar. Photos taken in indoor natural light. 





It is such a shame because I love the leather color and the shape of this bag so much, the chain is surprisingly not as heavy as I expected and the hardwear is a beautiful brushed gold color. I am wondering if someone here has received their suede numero un mini with similar condition? Is this a quality issue or am I just being picky?

I have reached out to Polene customer service and still awaiting for their response, however last time I checked the website this color is sold out and figure it could be hard to get it exchanged.

This is my first post in the forum, it is lovely to see everyone's sharing their beautiful collections  I do have a mini collection of Polene to share with the un nano in smooth leather Camel, numero neuf (reg size) in Chalk (my fav work bag) and the newest un mini in Sand. My first two bags came in excellent condition with gorgeous colors and the craftmanship is incredible. I hope my photos help you to decide on the colors you want but personally I'd highly recommend color Chalk from Polene, such a unique and elegant shade


----------



## trutruli

Hey everyone, 
I am new here and going to buy my first Polene bag.
It will be the Numero Neuf / Nine in Mini version.
But I’m so unsure with the color, bc have never seen it in real life and the photos on the website seem as they don’t show the real color so well.
I can’t decide between Chalk and taupe. Chalk is so pretty for me, but I‘m in fear that it is to „white“. For me it looks not white, but also with a greyish / creamy undertone. And I’m in fear that it gets dirty too quickly.
The taupe one is also pretty, but seems to be so dark/ too grey. I like more beige not a grey.
Could someone help me.
Maybe send some additional pictures. Want to order it before my holiday in two weeks..
Would be so glad to here from you. Lisa


----------



## Jereni

trutruli said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am new here and going to buy my first Polene bag.
> It will be the Numero Neuf / Nine in Mini version.
> But I’m so unsure with the color, bc have never seen it in real life and the photos on the website seem as they don’t show the real color so well.
> I can’t decide between Chalk and taupe. Chalk is so pretty for me, but I‘m in fear that it is to „white“. For me it looks not white, but also with a greyish / creamy undertone. And I’m in fear that it gets dirty too quickly.
> The taupe one is also pretty, but seems to be so dark/ too grey. I like more beige not a grey.
> Could someone help me.
> Maybe send some additional pictures. Want to order it before my holiday in two weeks..
> Would be so glad to here from you. Lisa



There are some pics of taupe Polenes in the reference thread!





						Polene Reference Thread
					

Polene regular Huit (nude) and mini Huit (green almond), for color reference.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Jereni

alexis99 said:


> I was so excited to receive the numero un mini (in Sand) yesterday. This is my 3rd Polene purchase and I've always pleased with the fast shipping and the amazing quality bags from the brand.
> 
> However, right when I opened the package, I noticed the suede leather flap looks a bit worn for a brand new bag (I have a Chloe faye bag and the suede conditions look just like this after a few months of using) with some visible dark marks which can be seen from afar. Photos taken in indoor natural light.
> View attachment 5414889
> 
> View attachment 5414894
> 
> 
> It is such a shame because I love the leather color and the shape of this bag so much, the chain is surprisingly not as heavy as I expected and the hardwear is a beautiful brushed gold color. I am wondering if someone here has received their suede numero un mini with similar condition? Is this a quality issue or am I just being picky?
> 
> I have reached out to Polene customer service and still awaiting for their response, however last time I checked the website this color is sold out and figure it could be hard to get it exchanged.
> 
> This is my first post in the forum, it is lovely to see everyone's sharing their beautiful collections  I do have a mini collection of Polene to share with the un nano in smooth leather Camel, numero neuf (reg size) in Chalk (my fav work bag) and the newest un mini in Sand. My first two bags came in excellent condition with gorgeous colors and the craftmanship is incredible. I hope my photos help you to decide on the colors you want but personally I'd highly recommend color Chalk from Polene, such a unique and elegant shade
> 
> View attachment 5414903



Hmm. This does look noticeable… My very first Polene was the green mini that has the suede flap, and it also arrived a little more ‘brushed up’ than I preferred. I had to pay the return shipping to do the exchange which certainly didn’t make me happy but I was pleased with the second one.

See what they say about an exchange. Maybe someone else will have returned theirs too for a different reason and you can get that. Good luck!


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Morning everyone! I got an update!
I took the advice of some people on this thread and mentioned other luxury brands' policies and mentioned the fact I was in an active Polene group. They ignored all of that and said this is the first time they've ever seen this happening, so they're sticking to their standard return/exchange policy, so from what I understand there is _no policy for defective items outside the return window. _

They did come up with a resolution this morning. They say they will repair the belt and send me a SLG, which looks like it'll be the cardholder. Not sure if I'll be able to pick the color, but that's what they offered. I guess I'll accept since they are not going to budge on their policy, though I wish they'd send me one of those nano bags as an apology instead


----------



## shelmlh

Milsaar said:


> Can't decide between the taupe and the camel tonca  Does anyone have the taupe and could post some pictures?


A few pics of the camel tonca with comparisons to black tonca and taupe neuf.


----------



## Milsaar

shelmlh said:


> A few pics of the camel tonca with comparisons to black tonca and taupe neuf.
> View attachment 5415108
> View attachment 5415109
> View attachment 5415110
> View attachment 5415111



Thank you for the pictures, that really helps!!  I think I need both  the black tonca looks also really gorgeous! You couldn't decide neither?  That camel color suits for that bag so well. And I think the look of the taupe tonca will be totally different, so classy.


----------



## allyj128

My Neuf finally arrived today! A watched pot never boils, and I took a day off stalking DHL because I figured there was no way it would be delivered on Memorial Day!

How wrong I was. It’s here and it’s so pretty! It fits my giant Hobo wallet and all my miscellaneous items with room to spare.  It was definitely worth the wait.

And now I’m eyeing the site for a lovely brown version.


----------



## poleneceline

trutruli said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am new here and going to buy my first Polene bag.
> It will be the Numero Neuf / Nine in Mini version.
> But I’m so unsure with the color, bc have never seen it in real life and the photos on the website seem as they don’t show the real color so well.
> I can’t decide between Chalk and taupe. Chalk is so pretty for me, but I‘m in fear that it is to „white“. For me it looks not white, but also with a greyish / creamy undertone. And I’m in fear that it gets dirty too quickly.
> The taupe one is also pretty, but seems to be so dark/ too grey. I like more beige not a grey.
> Could someone help me.
> Maybe send some additional pictures. Want to order it before my holiday in two weeks..
> Would be so glad to here from you. Lisa




I don't have my taupe and chalk bags on me right now, but I think the color samples for the Polene Huit are close to real life.

Taupe: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-huit-gris
Chalk: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-huit-craie
Black: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-huit-noir


----------



## yellow_tulip

Does polenes smooth leather scratch up easily like the mansur gavriel bags or is it hardy like Givenchy antigonas in smooth leather?


----------



## JenJBS

allyj128 said:


> My Neuf finally arrived today! A watched pot never boils, and I took a day off stalking DHL because I figured there was no way it would be delivered on Memorial Day!
> 
> How wrong I was. It’s here and it’s so pretty! It fits my giant Hobo wallet and all my miscellaneous items with room to spare.  It was definitely worth the wait.
> 
> And now I’m eyeing the site for a lovely brown version.
> 
> View attachment 5415209



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection.


----------



## Antonia

allyj128 said:


> My Neuf finally arrived today! A watched pot never boils, and I took a day off stalking DHL because I figured there was no way it would be delivered on Memorial Day!
> 
> How wrong I was. It’s here and it’s so pretty! It fits my giant Hobo wallet and all my miscellaneous items with room to spare.  It was definitely worth the wait.
> 
> And now I’m eyeing the site for a lovely brown version.
> 
> View attachment 5415209


Congrats!  I have the same bag, I love it!


----------



## ggressive

Also fortunate that DHL delivers on Memorial Day! I sprung for the Polène Cyme Mini in Lilac and Nano Neuf in Fresh Almond. Not long after my Neuf Mini, I should be at Polène peace (for now). We shall see...


----------



## purplehilighter

purplehilighter said:


> Posting a quick picture of my Neuf Cognac


Took some pictures of my Neuf Cognac under shelter on a very hot sunny day.


----------



## Antonia

purplehilighter said:


> Took some pictures of my Neuf Cognac under shelter on a very hot sunny day.


Is this the mini?


----------



## ggressive

purplehilighter said:


> Took some pictures of my Neuf Cognac under shelter on a very hot sunny day.


Where did you get your cute chain?


----------



## purplehilighter

Antonia said:


> Is this the mini?


No, it's the full size one.


----------



## purplehilighter

ggressive said:


> Where did you get your cute chain?


It's from SHEIN.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I’ve had my Un Nano in tan (and I am in love with it) all of 3 days and I’m already thinking of my next Polene. This bug is hard to shake.
I will be ordering the Umi in camel (it seems that the camel in this style is brighter than in others) and pre-order a Tonca in cognac or taupe, not sure yet.
I love the Tonca in cognac. It gives me Marcie Mini Chloe saddle vibes.
But I also think this bag in Taupe could be a cold neutral I could alternate with my 2 grayish white bags (one of them is a Polene Un Nano).
Or I just get the Tonca in chalk but 3 whiteish bags is overkill, right?
And, I also have a Cyme Mini tote on my list and that will definitely be taupe. Ugh, it’s so hard to choose.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I’ve had my Un Nano in tan (and I am in love with it) all of 3 days and I’m already thinking of my next Polene. This bug is hard to shake.
> I will be ordering the Umi in camel (it seems that the camel in this style is brighter than in others) and pre-order a Tonca in cognac or taupe, not sure yet.
> I love the Tonca in cognac. It gives me Marcie Mini Chloe saddle vibes.
> But I also think this bag in Taupe could be a cold neutral I could alternate with my 2 grayish white bags (one of them is a Polene Un Nano).
> Or I just get the Tonca in chalk but 3 whiteish bags is overkill, right?
> And, I also have a Cyme Mini tote on my list and that will definitely be taupe. Ugh, it’s so hard to choose.
> View attachment 5415533
> View attachment 5415534
> View attachment 5415535
> View attachment 5415532



Taupe is definitely cool tone neutral, it goes with everything. Summer bag in the summer, winter bag in the winter.


----------



## poleneceline

rayceline said:


> Ahh it’s so true to grab a colour you like from polene whilst in stock. Was about to purchase the sand numero un mini which I have admired for ages and it is now out of stock. I really hope they restock as it’s such a lovely colour. I have just gone for the polar numero un mini as I have admired that for ages too and feel I should get it before it’s gone!
> 
> I really love the mini neuf and the tonca but so unsure of what colour to get in each one. For the tonca I can’t choose between taupe and chalk as I already have the dix in black and feel it is a similar shape, so would like a lighter colour.
> 
> Then for the mini neuf I can’t decide between blush, dune or chalk, they are all so pretty, think chalk may be more practical, but I already have the beri in chalk.
> 
> Also love the neuf in beige but think that as I am only 5’2 then it will likely be too big for me. Does anyone of a similar height own the full-size neuf?



I am 5 ft 1 inch and I love the full size Neuf. Its a statement purse! I think the mini size isnt as impressive. I love the full size on me.


----------



## Jereni

allyj128 said:


> My Neuf finally arrived today! A watched pot never boils, and I took a day off stalking DHL because I figured there was no way it would be delivered on Memorial Day!
> 
> How wrong I was. It’s here and it’s so pretty! It fits my giant Hobo wallet and all my miscellaneous items with room to spare.  It was definitely worth the wait.
> 
> And now I’m eyeing the site for a lovely brown version.
> 
> View attachment 5415209



Beautiful, congrats on your new bag!

Please share mod shots if you’re willing! I know everyone says a black bag goes with everything but I would love to see how folks style it.


----------



## Jereni

ggressive said:


> Also fortunate that DHL delivers on Memorial Day! I sprung for the Polène Cyme Mini in Lilac and Nano Neuf in Fresh Almond. Not long after my Neuf Mini, I should be at Polène peace (for now). We shall see...
> 
> View attachment 5415397



Yay congrats!!! Bag twins on the Cyme. These colors look so fun and punchy here!


----------



## Kiki2310

shelmlh said:


> A few pics of the camel tonca with comparisons to black tonca and taupe neuf.
> View attachment 5415108
> View attachment 5415109
> View attachment 5415110
> View attachment 5415111


 
Thanks for your comparison. 
May I know which one do you prefer?
Which has the larger capacity?
Neuf or Tanco? I'm interested in these two but dont know how to choose it.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Taupe is definitely cool tone neutral, it goes with everything. Summer bag in the summer, winter bag in the winter.


Very true! I agree. This bag in taupe looks stunning.
You're really making me consider getting the taupe instead of the cognac. The taupe is definitely modern and a neutral that goes with everything. That and I really shouldn't get another chalk. One chalk crossbody small bag should be enough.
And also thinking the cognac will be too dark and not a rich, bright cognac.
Thank you for your feedback. These Polene dilemmas are hard to solve.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Very true! I agree. This bag in taupe looks stunning.
> You're really making me consider getting the taupe instead of the cognac. The taupe is definitely modern and a neutral that goes with everything. That and I really shouldn't get another chalk. One chalk crossbody small bag should be enough.
> And also thinking the cognac will be too dark and not a rich, bright cognac.
> Thank you for your feedback. These Polene dilemmas are hard to solve.



I'm not into rust or red/warm tones personally which is why I picked taupe. Even Polene browns and tans aren't me. But you might also want to consider what colors you like to wear and what matches your wardrobe. Chalk and taupe are still white and grey, which aren't the most exciting colors. If that's what you like then great! If you want your bag to be your standout piece then you can consider other colors. I'm trying to keep my purse collection small and I don't like thinking about my outfits, so I want bags that can go with everything and every occasion.


----------



## karid08

OMG, after stalking the Polene website and this thread for a VERY long time, I finally pulled the plug last night and bought my first Polene!!! So excited. I knew I wanted it for my bday, but spent about a month deciding on which design in which color! I ended up getting the full size Neuf in Blush. It looks like such a beautiful Mauve color. I had the hardest time deciding because I don't want to repeat bag designs and/or colors, so I was feeling like once I picked a design and color, that would be it, no more of those for me! LOL, crazy, right? I hope you all fellow bag lovers understand my craziness. 
I want these: Un Nano, Huit full size, Neuf full size, Cyme mini (maybe Beri and Tonca) 
In these colors: Taupe, Blush, Lilac, Cognac (I wish they had more shades of blue and green). 
I hate buying a bag without first seeing it in person and trying it out, but no choice with Polene. I've had a few bad experiences in which once I actually tried the bags out, I realized they were not the right size for me. I'm only 5 feet tall, but struggle with small bags as I'm an over packer. I've actually become much better recently, but just because in the past few years the trend has been for mostly small bags, so the designs I actually liked were inevitably small. But it is still hard to downsize on the stuff I like to carry with me. Anyway, just wanted to share my excitement in here!


----------



## mayavas

yellow_tulip said:


> Does polenes smooth leather scratch up easily like the mansur gavriel bags or is it hardy like Givenchy antigonas in smooth leather?


I have the Dix in smooth leather and there is not one scratch from wear! So I would say it is very hardy


----------



## yellow_tulip

mayavas said:


> I have the Dix in smooth leather and there is not one scratch from wear! So I would say it is very hardy


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## bagwhore808

purplehilighter said:


> Took some pictures of my Neuf Cognac under shelter on a very hot sunny day.


Is the bag hard to get in and out of?  I've seen a couple of reviews where they said the opening was rather small.  How do you find it?


----------



## TiTi78

Milsaar said:


> I hope they will restock, it is so beautiful color!   how is the wear and tear with the smooth leather? Would love to see a photo if you have the time



I do not baby my bags at all. Wore it today and spilled some bubble tea on it...I just wiped it off with a napkin and its fine. I love my Polene bags (I also have the Un in red) and am looking forward to getting a few more this year.


----------



## purplehilighter

bagwhore808 said:


> Is the bag hard to get in and out of?  I've seen a couple of reviews where they said the opening was rather small.  How do you find it?



Yes the opening is small but I think it is mostly ok. I do struggle some with my iPhone 7plus (it still works fine) but that is if I am in a rush to shove it in or pull it out of my bag. Otherwise, some angling does the trick and it is not nearly as challenging as the mini (esp when it's full). I have to admit I don't use a full sized wallet cos it's not my thing. But other than that, it's good for me. Maybe I should show what's in my bag?


----------



## Jereni

My regular size Neuf in beige arrived!!!! A day early - gotta love that DHL shipping.




I _LOVE _the shape of this bag! I don’t know why I ever thought this bag might too big, the scale on me is great (but then again I’m 5’9 and wear heels a lot). And the buttery folds of it to me are even more gorgeous than in the mini.

One thing I’m a little stressed about is the color. Is it… a slightly yellowy beige? I suppose if it leans one way or the other, then it’s on the warmer side, and I tend to do much better with nude pinks and taupes. But I’ve been really really wanting a beige bag for forever.

Thoughts? Does it look too yellow/warm against my skin tone? I definitely have pale pinky skin.


----------



## baghabitz34

karid08 said:


> OMG, after stalking the Polene website and this thread for a VERY long time, I finally pulled the plug last night and bought my first Polene!!! So excited. I knew I wanted it for my bday, but spent about a month deciding on which design in which color! I ended up getting the full size Neuf in Blush. It looks like such a beautiful Mauve color. I had the hardest time deciding because I don't want to repeat bag designs and/or colors, so I was feeling like once I picked a design and color, that would be it, no more of those for me! LOL, crazy, right? I hope you all fellow bag lovers understand my craziness.
> I want these: Un Nano, Huit full size, Neuf full size, Cyme mini (maybe Beri and Tonca)
> In these colors: Taupe, Blush, Lilac, Cognac (I wish they had more shades of blue and green).
> I hate buying a bag without first seeing it in person and trying it out, but no choice with Polene. I've had a few bad experiences in which once I actually tried the bags out, I realized they were not the right size for me. I'm only 5 feet tall, but struggle with small bags as I'm an over packer. I've actually become much better recently, but just because in the past few years the trend has been for mostly small bags, so the designs I actually liked were inevitably small. But it is still hard to downsize on the stuff I like to carry with me. Anyway, just wanted to share my excitement in here!


Congrats! I just received my blush Neuf. It is definitely a mauve color.


----------



## WingNut

Jereni said:


> My regular size Neuf in beige arrived!!!! A day early - gotta love that DHL shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5416217
> 
> 
> I _LOVE _the shape of this bag! I don’t know why I ever thought this bag might too big, the scale on me is great (but then again I’m 5’9 and wear heels a lot). And the buttery folds of it to me are even more gorgeous than in the mini.
> 
> One thing I’m a little stressed about is the color. Is it… a slightly yellowy beige? I suppose if it leans one way or the other, then it’s on the warmer side, and I tend to do much better with nude pinks and taupes. But I’ve been really really wanting a beige bag for forever.
> 
> Thoughts? Does it look too yellow/warm against my skin tone? I definitely have pale pinky skin.
> 
> View attachment 5416220


Oh gosh that color and how you carry it is just stunning. FYI we are the same height. I have this in Taupe but now I'm thinking of getting another!


----------



## legyviel

Hi everyone, let me share my very first Polene handbag! I know it's not at all summery but I've been looking for a black bag for ages. It's a bit more structured and classic than I usually go for, I'm more of a Bal/hobo/smooshy leather kind of person but I just love this and I'm sure I will get a lot of wear out of it. Was also considering deMellier and the Curated bags but all they had available was smooth leather and I'm not ready to baby my bags. Yet. Or ever.
Just received it today, was expecting it next week so a very nice surprise. No problems at all with ordering, delivery or bag itself. 
fyi, I'm 5'7, uk size 8/10


----------



## Antonia

Jereni said:


> My regular size Neuf in beige arrived!!!! A day early - gotta love that DHL shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5416217
> 
> 
> I _LOVE _the shape of this bag! I don’t know why I ever thought this bag might too big, the scale on me is great (but then again I’m 5’9 and wear heels a lot). And the buttery folds of it to me are even more gorgeous than in the mini.
> 
> One thing I’m a little stressed about is the color. Is it… a slightly yellowy beige? I suppose if it leans one way or the other, then it’s on the warmer side, and I tend to do much better with nude pinks and taupes. But I’ve been really really wanting a beige bag for forever.
> 
> Thoughts? Does it look too yellow/warm against my skin tone? I definitely have pale pinky skin.
> 
> View attachment 5416220


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats! I just received my blush Neuf. It is definitely a mauve color.


Oh did you post it yet?  If not, please do!  I'd love to see more pics of the blush Neuf....it looks so different in different lighting!!  Thanks!


----------



## Jereni

legyviel said:


> Hi everyone, let me share my very first Polene handbag! I know it's not at all summery but I've been looking for a black bag for ages. It's a bit more structured and classic than I usually go for, I'm more of a Bal/hobo/smooshy leather kind of person but I just love this and I'm sure I will get a lot of wear out of it. Was also considering deMellier and the Curated bags but all they had available was smooth leather and I'm not ready to baby my bags. Yet. Or ever.
> Just received it today, was expecting it next week so a very nice surprise. No problems at all with ordering, delivery or bag itself.
> fyi, I'm 5'7, uk size 8/10
> View attachment 5416275
> View attachment 5416276
> View attachment 5416277



Congrats!!! I love the Sept, I don’t own one yet but I might at some point. Looks great on you!


----------



## Naminé

Punkey said:


> Forget everything I said about micro bags.. I'm getting one
> I used to go for beach walks but would always put my keys into my bra (not ideal) and just would have my phone in my hand and listen to music. I actually stopped going for beach walks by myself and only go when my boyfriend joins me and he always carries the keys.
> Yes, I'm trying to find a reason why I need this bag in my life


You're absolutely right!  I was debating if I should get one too, but your post sold me! I have events planned this Summer and carrying a micro would get me past security quickly without hassle!

Also great for dinners with family and vacations when I only need my money and phone. I bought the mint Neuf micro and I am so excited for it!



legyviel said:


> Hi everyone, let me share my very first Polene handbag! I know it's not at all summery but I've been looking for a black bag for ages. It's a bit more structured and classic than I usually go for, I'm more of a Bal/hobo/smooshy leather kind of person but I just love this and I'm sure I will get a lot of wear out of it. Was also considering deMellier and the Curated bags but all they had available was smooth leather and I'm not ready to baby my bags. Yet. Or ever.
> Just received it today, was expecting it next week so a very nice surprise. No problems at all with ordering, delivery or bag itself.
> fyi, I'm 5'7, uk size 8/10



Looking good! The Sept is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bubblybags

Jereni said:


> My regular size Neuf in beige arrived!!!! A day early - gotta love that DHL shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5416217
> 
> 
> I _LOVE _the shape of this bag! I don’t know why I ever thought this bag might too big, the scale on me is great (but then again I’m 5’9 and wear heels a lot). And the buttery folds of it to me are even more gorgeous than in the mini.
> 
> One thing I’m a little stressed about is the color. Is it… a slightly yellowy beige? I suppose if it leans one way or the other, then it’s on the warmer side, and I tend to do much better with nude pinks and taupes. But I’ve been really really wanting a beige bag for forever.
> 
> Thoughts? Does it look too yellow/warm against my skin tone? I definitely have pale pinky skin.
> 
> View attachment 5416220


It does look a little more yellow than the YouTube videos.. but I don’t think it clashes with your skin tone! Looks great! Trying taking more pics under other lightning. Enjoy your bag! Now you are making me think between beige or camel for the Neuf


----------



## poleneceline

Look at all these Polene handbags! Whoo! I'm especially excited seeing all the Neufs! NEUF NEUF NEUF NEUF -

I want everyone to look into the Polene Huit as well. Bucket bags are really easy to use and it's such a pretty and cool design!


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> My regular size Neuf in beige arrived!!!! A day early - gotta love that DHL shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5416217
> 
> 
> I _LOVE _the shape of this bag! I don’t know why I ever thought this bag might too big, the scale on me is great (but then again I’m 5’9 and wear heels a lot). And the buttery folds of it to me are even more gorgeous than in the mini.
> 
> One thing I’m a little stressed about is the color. Is it… a slightly yellowy beige? I suppose if it leans one way or the other, then it’s on the warmer side, and I tend to do much better with nude pinks and taupes. But I’ve been really really wanting a beige bag for forever.
> 
> Thoughts? Does it look too yellow/warm against my skin tone? I definitely have pale pinky skin.
> 
> View attachment 5416220


i think the color of the bag is gorgeous and it looks stunning The way you’ve styled it. Not too yellow for you at all! Beige looks like a true beige, and will beautiful against black or dark blue clothing. are You keeping it?


----------



## legyviel

Jereni said:


> Congrats!!! I love the Sept, I don’t own one yet but I might at some point. Looks great on you!


Thank you. Beige Neuf looks great on you! It does look a bit yellow but I don't think it clashes at all.
I'd love a Neuf in blush...


----------



## Antonia

Jereni said:


> My regular size Neuf in beige arrived!!!! A day early - gotta love that DHL shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5416217
> 
> 
> I _LOVE _the shape of this bag! I don’t know why I ever thought this bag might too big, the scale on me is great (but then again I’m 5’9 and wear heels a lot). And the buttery folds of it to me are even more gorgeous than in the mini.
> 
> One thing I’m a little stressed about is the color. Is it… a slightly yellowy beige? I suppose if it leans one way or the other, then it’s on the warmer side, and I tend to do much better with nude pinks and taupes. But I’ve been really really wanting a beige bag for forever.
> 
> Thoughts? Does it look too yellow/warm against my skin tone? I definitely have pale pinky skin.
> 
> View attachment 5416220


Just to comment about the color looking too 'yellow'....I personally don't think that is the case but it could just be your lighting!  See how it looks in the natural light and see if you can post another photo of the bag?


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Oh did you post it yet?  If not, please do!  I'd love to see more pics of the blush Neuf....it looks so different in different lighting!!  Thanks!


It’s a rather grey day here today. I’ll try & post pics tomorrow when it’s a little brighter.


----------



## Sibelle

Jereni said:


> My regular size Neuf in beige arrived!!!! A day early - gotta love that DHL shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5416217
> 
> 
> I _LOVE _the shape of this bag! I don’t know why I ever thought this bag might too big, the scale on me is great (but then again I’m 5’9 and wear heels a lot). And the buttery folds of it to me are even more gorgeous than in the mini.
> 
> One thing I’m a little stressed about is the color. Is it… a slightly yellowy beige? I suppose if it leans one way or the other, then it’s on the warmer side, and I tend to do much better with nude pinks and taupes. But I’ve been really really wanting a beige bag for forever.
> 
> Thoughts? Does it look too yellow/warm against my skin tone? I definitely have pale pinky skin.
> 
> View attachment 5416220


OMG, that bag is gorgeous! I love the color & you look fantastic with her!
Now I really want it too   !


----------



## dcheung

Looking to sell my Tonca in Camel. Changed my mind for the color. I’m in Toronto - message me if interested.


----------



## JenJBS

legyviel said:


> Hi everyone, let me share my very first Polene handbag! I know it's not at all summery but I've been looking for a black bag for ages. It's a bit more structured and classic than I usually go for, I'm more of a Bal/hobo/smooshy leather kind of person but I just love this and I'm sure I will get a lot of wear out of it. Was also considering deMellier and the Curated bags but all they had available was smooth leather and I'm not ready to baby my bags. Yet. Or ever.
> Just received it today, was expecting it next week so a very nice surprise. No problems at all with ordering, delivery or bag itself.
> fyi, I'm 5'7, uk size 8/10
> View attachment 5416275
> View attachment 5416276
> View attachment 5416277



Congratulations on your beautiful new Polene bag!


----------



## WillWordForBags

dcheung said:


> Looking to sell my Tonca in Camel. Changed my mind for the color. I’m in Toronto - message me if interested.


Are you going to order it in a different color? What was it about the camel that made you change your mind?


----------



## Jereni

Thank you all so much!!!



WingNut said:


> Oh gosh that color and how you carry it is just stunning. FYI we are the same height. I have this in Taupe but now I'm thinking of getting another!



Yes! You should get it!!!



Antonia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thank you!



bubblybags said:


> It does look a little more yellow than the YouTube videos.. but I don’t think it clashes with your skin tone! Looks great! Trying taking more pics under other lightning. Enjoy your bag! Now you are making me think between beige or camel for the Neuf



Thank you - I think you should definitely get the beige!!! I’ll try some additional pics in the morning.



bearygood22 said:


> i think the color of the bag is gorgeous and it looks stunning The way you’ve styled it. Not too yellow for you at all! Beige looks like a true beige, and will beautiful against black or dark blue clothing. are You keeping it?



I am leaning towards keeping it - I’m thinking maybe the problem is that fundamentally I don’t like beige with olive green, at least on me. So I want to try it with more outfits.



legyviel said:


> Thank you. Beige Neuf looks great on you! It does look a bit yellow but I don't think it clashes at all.
> I'd love a Neuf in blush...



Thank you!



Antonia said:


> Just to comment about the color looking too 'yellow'....I personally don't think that is the case but it could just be your lighting!  See how it looks in the natural light and see if you can post another photo of the bag?



Thank you - will def give that a try tomorrow.



Sibelle said:


> OMG, that bag is gorgeous! I love the color & you look fantastic with her!
> Now I really want it too   !



Thank you!!! Do it! It’s a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Jereni

poleneinblack said:


> I want everyone to look into the Polene Huit as well. Bucket bags are really easy to use and it's such a pretty and cool design!



I very much agree - I have the Huit in both sizes and I love them both. That and the Neuf are definitely my favorite Polene styles now.


----------



## Punkey

Naminé said:


> You're absolutely right!  I was debating if I should get one too, but your post sold me! I have events planned this Summer and carrying a micro would get me past security quickly without hassle!
> 
> Also great for dinners with family and vacations when I only need my money and phone. I bought the mint Neuf micro and I am so excited for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! The Sept is absolutely gorgeous!


I really love my micro now and use it all the time when I go for walks.
I hope you will love yours as well


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> I very much agree - I have the Huit in both sizes and I love them both. That and the Neuf are definitely my favorite Polene styles now.


Huh? When did you get a mini huit? Which colour?
Which size do you prefer?
I was really not 100 percent sure if the mini was the perfect size for me but I managed to stretch the opening and now love it.

One more vote for the huit!


----------



## Punkey

yellow_tulip said:


> Does polenes smooth leather scratch up easily like the mansur gavriel bags or is it hardy like Givenchy antigonas in smooth leather?


The MG in vegetable tanned leather does scratch easily. My heart bleeds everytime I get a new scratch 
Polene does have a few bags in smooth leather but they do not seem to be as delicate as the vegetable tanned leather bags. But don't quote me on that, I only own the textured/grained ones and they are super scratch resistant!


----------



## Jereni

Punkey said:


> Huh? When did you get a mini huit? Which colour?
> Which size do you prefer?
> I was really not 100 percent sure if the mini was the perfect size for me but I managed to stretch the opening and now love it.
> 
> One more vote for the huit!



Haha - I nabbed a mini in fresh almond off eBay last week:





						Polène handbags
					

Such a beautiful collection, thank you for posting! :love: Is the mini neuf in the front that new dune color? I was eyeing the umi in burgundy, hoped it would be more reddish color than purple, but it seems like it is more purple, right? Pretty color but I really love it how it looks in the...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




It is _really _hard to say which one I like more, I was trying to decide that the other day. I love how much the bigger one can hold, I love the color, and I adore the way it looks both handheld and on the shoulder. The mini certainly holds less, but it fits my essentials, and it looks awesome crossbody. It’s also much softer leather than the large one, interestingly enough, so it feels slightly more luxurious to hold. 

So, I can’t decide, but am very excited to own both, in the colors I wanted. I am thinking about getting a second mini in a neutral color… chalk, taupe, beige… not sure which.


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> Haha - I nabbed a mini in fresh almond off eBay last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polène handbags
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful collection, thank you for posting! :love: Is the mini neuf in the front that new dune color? I was eyeing the umi in burgundy, hoped it would be more reddish color than purple, but it seems like it is more purple, right? Pretty color but I really love it how it looks in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is _really _hard to say which one I like more, I was trying to decide that the other day. I love how much the bigger one can hold, I love the color, and I adore the way it looks both handheld and on the shoulder. The mini certainly holds less, but it fits my essentials, and it looks awesome crossbody. It’s also much softer leather than the large one, interestingly enough, so it feels slightly more luxurious to hold.
> 
> So, I can’t decide, but am very excited to own both, in the colors I wanted. I am thinking about getting a second mini in a neutral color… chalk, taupe, beige… not sure which.
> 
> View attachment 5416851


STUNNING  OMG so happy for you. I missed that post. YAY. I know how much you wanted to get your hands on the mini huit in almond.

I think the mini seems to be the better option for me because I love crossbody bucket bags and the regular size just seems to be a bit too big to be carried crossbody.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Punkey said:


> The MG in vegetable tanned leather does scratch easily. My heart bleeds everytime I get a new scratch
> Polene does have a few bags in smooth leather but they do not seem to be as delicate as the vegetable tanned leather bags. But don't quote me on that, I only own the textured/grained ones and they are super scratch resistant!


I was going to check out the number 1 nano in camel smooth leather but of course it’s out of stock now.
Re: scratches on the mansur Gavriel bags..lol I scratched it badly the first time I wore it out. Nearly had a panic attack!


----------



## chicbaglady14

Hi all, 

I've been a silent reader of this thread for some time and have appreciated reading all of your thoughts on Polene bags. I purchased my first bag on Tuesday, the shipping was very quick as I received my bag today! I bought the Numero Un in Caramel. I was apprehensive about the size and colour but was relieved when I opened the box. The caramel colour is a beautiful tan and the size of the bag is definitely smaller than I expected - I'm 5ft and I was concerned that the bag would be too big but it's not too bulky. I've attached a picture here if anyone is interested in the caramel colour. 

Honestly, the picture doesn't accurately reflect the beauty of the bag, the colour and it's quality. If you're apprehensive about buying, just go for it!


----------



## WillWordForBags

chicbaglady14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread for some time and have appreciated reading all of your thoughts on Polene bags. I purchased my first bag on Tuesday, the shipping was very quick as I received my bag today! I bought the Numero Un in Caramel. I was apprehensive about the size and colour but was relieved when I opened the box. The caramel colour is a beautiful tan and the size of the bag is definitely smaller than I expected - I'm 5ft and I was concerned that the bag would be too big but it's not too bulky. I've attached a picture here if anyone is interested in the caramel colour.
> 
> Honestly, the picture doesn't accurately reflect the beauty of the bag, the colour and it's quality. If you're apprehensive about buying, just go for it!


This color is so stunning. That is the perfect shade of caramel/camel. Congrats on your new beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Does anyone have an UMI in camel?
Would love to see photos of what the color actually looks like IRL.
I’m ordering one today. Was between the beige, taupe, blush and camel, and decided on camel because it seems like in this style, the camel is that gorgeous, rich and bright color I like it to be (unlike other Polene styles where the camel is much darker).
Photos much appreciated. Thanks, fellow Poleners.


----------



## mooLV

Jereni said:


> I very much agree - I have the Huit in both sizes and I love them both. That and the Neuf are definitely my favorite Polene styles now.


Love the regular neuf on you!!!  Wish I had your height too!


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Does anyone have an UMI in camel?
> Would love to see photos of what the color actually looks like IRL.
> I’m ordering one today. Was between the beige, taupe, blush and camel, and decided on camel because it seems like in this style, the camel is that gorgeous, rich and bright color I like it to be (unlike other Polene styles where the camel is much darker).
> Photos much appreciated. Thanks, fellow Poleners.



I posted this a few pages back I think.  I can also send you more if you’d like.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Does anyone have an UMI in camel?
> Would love to see photos of what the color actually looks like IRL.
> I’m ordering one today. Was between the beige, taupe, blush and camel, and decided on camel because it seems like in this style, the camel is that gorgeous, rich and bright color I like it to be (unlike other Polene styles where the camel is much darker).
> Photos much appreciated. Thanks, fellow Poleners.


Also this one


----------



## Antonia

mooLV said:


> I posted this a few pages back I think.  I can also send you more if you’d like.
> 
> View attachment 5416935


OMG, so gorgeous!


----------



## chicbaglady14

WillWordForBags said:


> This color is so stunning. That is the perfect shade of caramel/camel. Congrats on your new beauty. Enjoy!


 
Thank you!


----------



## atlcoach

Hi All! I recently discovered Polene and wanted to share my first bag - Un Mini in Polar. Love it!!  Very impressed with the quality. Still waiting for a Sept Mini on backorder until July.


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> I posted this a few pages back I think.  I can also send you more if you’d like.
> 
> View attachment 5416935


Thank you so much! The color looks perfect. Bright and rich. This is the exact shade of camel I want in this bag, which I will use for everyday errands and occasional trips to the office (I mostly work from home). 
This photo helps me a lot and seals the deal for me. I will order today. Thanks again! 
Polene should really send us commissions, as we are here pitching and closing sales and such...


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> Also this one


Wow, it's lighter than I thought. Perfect tone of camel. This is what I think about when I think of camel. Thank you!


----------



## dcheung

WillWordForBags said:


> Are you going to order it in a different color? What was it about the camel that made you change your mind?



I don't think I will order it in another color. I realize that camel just does not match my skintone that well, and I want to get a Balenciaga hourglass instead now lol


----------



## Antonia

atlcoach said:


> Hi All! I recently discovered Polene and wanted to share my first bag - Un Mini in Polar. Love it!!  Very impressed with the quality. Still waiting for a Sept Mini on backorder until July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416947


Holy smokes!!!  This is stunning!!!!


----------



## Jereni

Punkey said:


> STUNNING  OMG so happy for you. I missed that post. YAY. I know how much you wanted to get your hands on the mini huit in almond.
> 
> I think the mini seems to be the better option for me because I love crossbody bucket bags and the regular size just seems to be a bit too big to be carried crossbody.



Thank you so much!!! I’m beyond thrilled that I was able to get it. Agreed on the regular size, I do NOT carry it crossbody. Base is too wide. 



chicbaglady14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread for some time and have appreciated reading all of your thoughts on Polene bags. I purchased my first bag on Tuesday, the shipping was very quick as I received my bag today! I bought the Numero Un in Caramel. I was apprehensive about the size and colour but was relieved when I opened the box. The caramel colour is a beautiful tan and the size of the bag is definitely smaller than I expected - I'm 5ft and I was concerned that the bag would be too big but it's not too bulky. I've attached a picture here if anyone is interested in the caramel colour.
> 
> Honestly, the picture doesn't accurately reflect the beauty of the bag, the colour and it's quality. If you're apprehensive about buying, just go for it!



Congrats on your first Polene, it’s beautiful!!!



mooLV said:


> Love the regular neuf on you!!!  Wish I had your height too!



Aw thank you!



mooLV said:


> I posted this a few pages back I think.  I can also send you more if you’d like.
> 
> View attachment 5416935



Wow! ::fans self:: this bag is gorgeous. I wasn’t sure about this bag when it first came out but I must be susceptible to the latest trends because I am loving this more and more. 



atlcoach said:


> Hi All! I recently discovered Polene and wanted to share my first bag - Un Mini in Polar. Love it!!  Very impressed with the quality. Still waiting for a Sept Mini on backorder until July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416947



Congrats!!! I love this color. I’m hoping they do other bag styles in it.


----------



## baghabitz34

My 2 purchases from Polene:


The Huit is in cognac & the Neuf is in blush. Definitely brighter in this picture than in real life.


Still not quite right. It’s like a mauve with brown undertones.


----------



## WillWordForBags

atlcoach said:


> Hi All! I recently discovered Polene and wanted to share my first bag - Un Mini in Polar. Love it!!  Very impressed with the quality. Still waiting for a Sept Mini on backorder until July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416947


So gorgeous.


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> My 2 purchases from Polene:
> View attachment 5417030
> 
> The Huit is in cognac & the Neuf is in blush. Definitely brighter in this picture than in real life.
> View attachment 5417033
> 
> Still not quite right. It’s like a mauve with brown undertones.


These are both so stunning!!  I'm still on the fence about which Neuf color to get next...either beige or blush!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Ok, so I went to purchase my UMI in camel and then saw the beige again and remembered that you all have raved about how gorgeous the beige actually is and now I'm torn.
I love how light and rich the camel looks in the UMI but since the beige is not offered in most Polene styles, I wonder if I should get the UMI in beige instead. Ugh. This is too hard. Help please.


----------



## WillWordForBags

baghabitz34 said:


> My 2 purchases from Polene:
> View attachment 5417030
> 
> The Huit is in cognac & the Neuf is in blush. Definitely brighter in this picture than in real life.
> View attachment 5417033
> 
> Still not quite right. It’s like a mauve with brown undertones.


Both are stunning. I want the Mini Huit in cognac but it's sold out.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Ok, so I went to purchase my UMI in camel and then saw the beige again and remembered that you all have raved about how gorgeous the beige actually is and now I'm torn.
> I love how light and rich the camel looks in the UMI but since the beige is not offered in most Polene styles, I wonder if I should get the UMI in beige instead. Ugh. This is too hard. Help please.



These were the two colours that I had narrowed down.  If it helps, the beige has silver tone hardware and the camel has gold tone hardware...

they are both gorgeous - good luck with your choice!  I will say I LOVE my camel UMI!


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> These were the two colours that I had narrowed down.  If it helps, the beige has silver tone hardware and the camel has gold tone hardware...
> 
> they are both gorgeous - good luck with your choice!  I will say I LOVE my camel UMI!



Yes! You got it right, darling. I just ordered it in camel. So excited!
Thank you so much for your help. It's so tough deciding with so many color options. 
And so with 2 Polene orders in 2 weeks, I have banned myself from ordering any more Polenes for a bit 
(but no for too long, of course  ).
I will just keep drooling over the ones you all order for now.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Yes! You got it right, darling. I just ordered it in camel. So excited!
> Thank you so much for your help. It's so tough deciding with so many color options.
> And so with 2 Polene orders in 2 weeks, I have banned myself from ordering any more Polenes for a bit
> (but no for too long, of course  ).
> I will just keep drooling over the ones you all order for now.


Congrats on your order!!!  Can't wait to be bag twins


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> Congrats on your order!!!  Can't wait to be bag twins


Me too! Will post pics once I get it.
Hopefully it will be like last week's order. Got it in 3 days.
But don't know if they keep going on weekends or resume their shipping on Monday.


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> These are both so stunning!!  I'm still on the fence about which Neuf color to get next...either beige or blush!!


Thanks! Yes, so hard to decide. @Jereni has the beige & it’s so pretty!


WillWordForBags said:


> Both are stunning. I want the Mini Huit in cognac but it's sold out.


Thanks! Hopefully the mini will come back in stock.


----------



## mooLV

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks! Yes, so hard to decide. @Jereni has the beige & it’s so pretty!
> 
> @Jereni has the neuf beige and the mini neuf blush!  She may be able to take a side by side pic for you!


----------



## Jereni

mooLV said:


> @Jereni has the neuf beige and the mini neuf blush! She may be able to take a side by side pic for you!



Hahaha I can and I will! Give me a few.


----------



## WillWordForBags

If anyone has a Neuf in the Dune color, some indoor pics would be highly appreciated.
I know someone posted one but can’t seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## ggressive

WillWordForBags said:


> If anyone has a Neuf in the Dune color, some indoor pics would be highly appreciated.
> I know someone posted one but can’t seem to find it. Thanks!



Good point! Would love to see Dune vs. Beige vs. Camel side by side in a perfect world.


----------



## JenJBS

yellow_tulip said:


> Does polenes smooth leather scratch up easily like the mansur gavriel bags or is it hardy like Givenchy antigonas in smooth leather?


I had the #6 in smooth leather, and no problems with it. But it was mostly a church bag. 




chicbaglady14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread for some time and have appreciated reading all of your thoughts on Polene bags. I purchased my first bag on Tuesday, the shipping was very quick as I received my bag today! I bought the Numero Un in Caramel. I was apprehensive about the size and colour but was relieved when I opened the box. The caramel colour is a beautiful tan and the size of the bag is definitely smaller than I expected - I'm 5ft and I was concerned that the bag would be too big but it's not too bulky. I've attached a picture here if anyone is interested in the caramel colour.
> 
> Honestly, the picture doesn't accurately reflect the beauty of the bag, the colour and it's quality. If you're apprehensive about buying, just go for it!


Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! 




atlcoach said:


> Hi All! I recently discovered Polene and wanted to share my first bag - Un Mini in Polar. Love it!!  Very impressed with the quality. Still waiting for a Sept Mini on backorder until July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416947


Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! 



baghabitz34 said:


> My 2 purchases from Polene:
> View attachment 5417030
> 
> The Huit is in cognac & the Neuf is in blush. Definitely brighter in this picture than in real life.
> View attachment 5417033
> 
> Still not quite right. It’s like a mauve with brown undertones.


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## poleneceline

I'm so happy to see more Neuf and Huit, and more Polene fans! I love the look of the Umi, it's so gorgeous.


----------



## poleneceline

I've been using my Neuf in rotation for weeks now, and I haven't swapped out yet. The leather is so soft and nice, and it looks so cool. Matches every outfit and occasion.


----------



## ggressive

I don't need a big Neuf. I don't need a big Neuf. I don't need a big Neuf. All of your gorgeous pics aren't helping my resolve. I _think_ my mini is enough. 

I really _do _enjoy lugging my Cyme mini as an everyday bag. It's so roomy! I can't beat the easy access + perfect shoulder length (I'm 4'10" for context). The tulip look is chef's kiss. But that big mama Neuf is such a gorgeous statement piece.


----------



## poleneceline

ggressive said:


> I don't need a big Neuf. I don't need a big Neuf. I don't need a big Neuf. All of your gorgeous pics aren't helping my resolve. I _think_ my mini is enough.
> 
> I really _do _enjoy lugging my Cyme mini as an everyday bag. It's so roomy! I can't beat the easy access + perfect shoulder length (I'm 4'10" for context). The tulip look is chef's kiss. But that big mama Neuf is such a gorgeous statement piece.



This is why I bought the full size one. I say do it.


----------



## WillWordForBags

ggressive said:


> Good point! Would love to see Dune vs. Beige vs. Camel side by side in a perfect world.


Yes! And add blush to that mix too.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Here's an inside pic. I'll try to post more soon.
> 
> 
> I want to see Dune with Nude. I think they are the same color - or at least really, really, close.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417333


Thank you! Yes. This color is so completely different from the rose pink featured on the website. It looks more like a nude and very close to the beige? These Polene colors are so confusing.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you! Yes. This color is so completely different from the rose pink featured on the website. It looks more like a nude and very close to the beige? These Polene colors are so confusing.



Yes, as you and I discussed last week, this is a nude color, and doesn't match the color on the website.


----------



## Jereni

ggressive said:


> I don't need a big Neuf. I don't need a big Neuf. I don't need a big Neuf. All of your gorgeous pics aren't helping my resolve. I _think_ my mini is enough.
> 
> I really _do _enjoy lugging my Cyme mini as an everyday bag. It's so roomy! I can't beat the easy access + perfect shoulder length (I'm 4'10" for context). The tulip look is chef's kiss. But that big mama Neuf is such a gorgeous statement piece.



You need a big Neuf.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Yes, as you and I discussed last week, this is a nude color, and doesn't match the color on the website.


Oh yes, that’s right. I just wanted to see this color in as many light settings as possible before ordering, considering that with Polene, it’s better to be sure than to return. Thanks again.


----------



## Jereni

Taking advice and trying the Neuf in different lighting!




So beautiful! I’ve decided to keep it.

Here’s how I styled it today.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Taking advice and trying the Neuf in different lighting!
> 
> View attachment 5418073
> 
> 
> So beautiful! I’ve decided to keep it.
> 
> Here’s how I styled it today.
> 
> View attachment 5418074


This. Whole. Look.
Yes! 
The bag looks stunning on you and the color looks great with the green cardigan. Good for you!


----------



## windnocturne

Jereni said:


> Taking advice and trying the Neuf in different lighting!
> 
> View attachment 5418073
> 
> 
> So beautiful! I’ve decided to keep it.
> 
> Here’s how I styled it today.
> 
> View attachment 5418074


It looks great and is a very classy addition to your outfit!!!


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> This. Whole. Look.
> Yes!
> The bag looks stunning on you and the color looks great with the green cardigan. Good for you!





windnocturne said:


> It looks great and is a very classy addition to your outfit!!!



Thank you both!!! I’m excited to find the right beige that’s also in a shape I really like.


----------



## bubblybags

While waiting for the Sept Burgundy to come back in stock… the Neuf beige has gone OOS


----------



## poleneceline

I realize why I like Polene Neuf and Huit on me the most. Turns out my body type is rectangular waist/inverted triangle thanks to my wide shoulders. Both of these designs have structured curves that flare out at the bottom, which complement my body shape best. A lot of articles I saw recommended I avoid shoulder bags and go for unstructured, hobo/slouchy bags.


----------



## Jereni

bubblybags said:


> While waiting for the Sept Burgundy to come back in stock… the Neuf beige has gone OOS



On the other hand, the mini Neuf in Glacier is _back _in stock, for anyone that was looking at that!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I realize why I like Polene Neuf and Huit on me the most. Turns out my body type is rectangular waist/inverted triangle thanks to my wide shoulders. Both of these designs have structured curves that flare out at the bottom, which complement my body shape best. A lot of articles I saw recommended I avoid shoulder bags and go for unstructured, hobo/slouchy bags.


That makes sense. I never thought of it that way. Wonder which kind of bag suits my body type (smaller upper body and a bit wider in the hips and rear).


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> On the other hand, the mini Neuf in Glacier is _back _in stock, for anyone that was looking at that!!!


I am seriously addicted. Haven’t even had a chance to wear my new Un Nano in tan, and have an Umi in camel on the way to me and I’m already thirsty for another Polene.
I have a problem! 
My current wish list is:
Mini Neuf in Taupe, Blush or Dune
Mini Cyme in Lilac
Mini Sept in Taupe or Lilac
Mini Huit in cognac or almond


----------



## allyj128

baghabitz34 said:


> My 2 purchases from Polene:
> View attachment 5417030
> 
> The Huit is in cognac & the Neuf is in blush. Definitely brighter in this picture than in real life.
> View attachment 5417033
> 
> Still not quite right. It’s like a mauve with brown undertones.



I ADORE the cognac and am now second-guessing my black! Ugh.


----------



## poleneceline

allyj128 said:


> I ADORE the cognac and am now second-guessing my black! Ugh.



It's called, having more colors.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> That makes sense. I never thought of it that way. Wonder which kind of bag suits my body type (smaller upper body and a bit wider in the hips and rear).



A lot of the articles talk about balance and working towards a hourglass figure illusion. So most likely you would be opposite of me? Shoulder bags and structured bags that draw the attention upwards? I was looking at pear shape for you.









						How To Buy The Right Purse For Your Body Shape
					

Shopping for bags without any purpose is passé. Here’s a quick cheat-sheet to buying a purse that goes with your body.



					betterafter50.com
				








						Bags That Compliment Your Body Type
					

Get breaking national and world news, broadcast video coverage, and exclusive interviews. Find the top news online at ABC news.




					abcnews.go.com
				








						This Guide Will Help You Choose the Best Handbag for Your Body Type
					

Did you know that your body type determines the style of handbag you should carry? To find out which handbag suits your body type, let Fashionhance serve as your guide.




					fashionhance.com


----------



## the blvo D

Taking my neuf in beige out in the sun today.


----------



## mooLV

the blvo D said:


> Taking my neuf in beige out in the sun today.


Looks great on you!!


----------



## Fancyfree

Chiming in on the frustration over variations in the Polene leather colours:
Apart from black and white, each batch of leather any tannery produces will always be of a slightly different colour/shade. (Just like for example knitting yarn.)
Many bag brands solve this issue by giving each new leather batch a new name...


----------



## 2cello

Fancyfree said:


> Chiming in on the frustration over variations in the Polene leather colours:
> Apart from black and white, each batch of leather any tannery produces will always be of a slightly different colour/shade. (Just like for example knitting yarn.)
> Many bag brands solve this issue by giving each new leather batch a new name...



heh.  That’s probably why Chloe has had a dozen shades of beige in the past 2 years.  Soft tan, blondie beige, sweet beige, etc.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Fancyfree said:


> Chiming in on the frustration over variations in the Polene leather colours:
> Apart from black and white, each batch of leather any tannery produces will always be of a slightly different colour/shade. (Just like for example knitting yarn.)
> Many bag brands solve this issue by giving each new leather batch a new name...


Great point. Thank you. Helps me feel less frustrated about their color variations. 
I think dune (a letter swap of nude) is this same phenomenon of a different batch of the same color. 
This is also evident in their camel, which varies so much from style to style.


----------



## WillWordForBags

2cello said:


> heh.  That’s probably why Chloe has had a dozen shades of beige in the past 2 years.  Soft tan, blondie beige, sweet beige, etc.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jereni

the blvo D said:


> Taking my neuf in beige out in the sun today.



Gorgeous!!! Looks lovely on you.


----------



## the blvo D

Ladies, thank you so much for being so understanding about my disappointment over the mini huit in blush that to me the color is just way too different from the picture. I still like the shape of it so I’ve decided to return it and get a new color instead. Now I’m deciding between the taupe and the beige color. Very indecisive. Anyone has your huit (mini or not) in these two colors IRL to share? How do you like the colors? Do you tend to think (like I do) that the taupe will be easier to match with just about anything than the beige? Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## Daria Daen

Hi! does anyone have Umi cognac color and can put some pictures? Thanks


----------



## Rovercat

Daria Daen said:


> Hi! does anyone have Umi cognac color and can put some pictures? Thanks



Here are two I posted earlier. The exact colour depends on lighting 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and background.


----------



## baghabitz34

allyj128 said:


> I ADORE the cognac and am now second-guessing my black! Ugh.


Thanks. I got the cognac because I have a lot of black bags already.

And like @poleneinblack said, that’s why we have more colors!


----------



## baghabitz34

the blvo D said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for being so understanding about my disappointment over the mini huit in blush that to me the color is just way too different from the picture. I still like the shape of it so I’ve decided to return it and get a new color instead. Now I’m deciding between the taupe and the beige color. Very indecisive. Anyone has your huit (mini or not) in these two colors IRL to share? How do you like the colors? Do you tend to think (like I do) that the taupe will be easier to match with just about anything than the beige? Thanks so much in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 5419548


Both colors are lovely, I think it depends on your wardrobe. I tend to go for taupe because it goes with my wardrobe better.


----------



## Antonia

I can't get e-Neuf of this bag!


----------



## Julija

Hello everyone, I post rarely in this thread but definitely check it regularly and very happy to see that Polene is picking up in popularity.
At the moment I only own 1 un nano in black but I really need a self-gift because I'm going through a stage of a proper mindf*ck at my current job.
I used to have un mini (was too heavy) and sept mini (loved the looks but a tinsy bit too small) so my dilemma is if I should get another un nano or maybe branch out and get neuf mini? 
The ones of you who own both, which one you prefer? Which one is lighter and easier to use? I believe they both fit more or less the same


----------



## Daria Daen

Rovercat said:


> Here are two I posted earlier. The exact colour depends on lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419780
> View attachment 5419781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and background.


Thanks for the pictures! Now I'm sure I want this color. I'll probably buy Umi in cognac and number one nano in black


----------



## mooLV

Julija said:


> Hello everyone, I post rarely in this thread but definitely check it regularly and very happy to see that Polene is picking up in popularity.
> At the moment I only own 1 un nano in black but I really need a self-gift because I'm going through a stage of a proper mindf*ck at my current job.
> I used to have un mini (was too heavy) and sept mini (loved the looks but a tinsy bit too small) so my dilemma is if I should get another un nano or maybe branch out and get neuf mini?
> The ones of you who own both, which one you prefer? Which one is lighter and easier to use? I believe they both fit more or less the same


Hello,

I have both     I think the un nano is slightly lighter and holds a little more due to the opening.  But, I prefer the neuf look tbh - just depends on the occasion for me.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  They are both great choices!


----------



## mooLV

Okay - so anyone else a nerd like me and check youtube every Monday to see if there are any new Polene reviews from the weekend?


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for being so understanding about my disappointment over the mini huit in blush that to me the color is just way too different from the picture. I still like the shape of it so I’ve decided to return it and get a new color instead. Now I’m deciding between the taupe and the beige color. Very indecisive. Anyone has your huit (mini or not) in these two colors IRL to share? How do you like the colors? Do you tend to think (like I do) that the taupe will be easier to match with just about anything than the beige? Thanks so much in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 5419548


I think both are stunning neutrals. It just depends on which color matches your style more; either a colder neutral (taupe) or a warmer one (beige). You can't go wrong with either of these so congrats!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> I can't get e-Neuf of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419782
> View attachment 5419783
> View attachment 5419784


Love this. The thicker strap changes the look of the bag completely making it more versatile and of course, more comfortable to carry. Where did you find the strap?


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> Love this. The thicker strap changes the look of the bag completely making it more versatile and of course, more comfortable to carry. Where did you find the strap?


This one:








						Adjustable Wide Strap | Cuyana
					

Cuyana




					www.cuyana.com
				





but if this strap is too thick for your liking, there's always this one:








						Adjustable Strap | Cuyana
					

Streamlined and versatile adjustable leather strap offered in a variety of colors and leathers that will attach to any Cuyana crossbody for a stylish touch. Made in Turkey.




					www.cuyana.com
				




I just personally prefer the thicker one!


----------



## poleneceline

Found this on r/handbags. Is OP on TPF? Or does anyone have a reddit account, maybe help this person out of if they have experience with returns? Maybe I just have low standards, but I have had no problems with Polene's quality and returns.

Reddit


----------



## poleneceline

the blvo D said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for being so understanding about my disappointment over the mini huit in blush that to me the color is just way too different from the picture. I still like the shape of it so I’ve decided to return it and get a new color instead. Now I’m deciding between the taupe and the beige color. Very indecisive. Anyone has your huit (mini or not) in these two colors IRL to share? How do you like the colors? Do you tend to think (like I do) that the taupe will be easier to match with just about anything than the beige? Thanks so much in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 5419548



One vote for taupe from me.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjustable Wide Strap | Cuyana
> 
> 
> Cuyana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cuyana.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if this strap is too thick for your liking, there's always this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjustable Strap | Cuyana
> 
> 
> Streamlined and versatile adjustable leather strap offered in a variety of colors and leathers that will attach to any Cuyana crossbody for a stylish touch. Made in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cuyana.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just personally prefer the thicker one!


This is awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## Julija

mooLV said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have both     I think the un nano is slightly lighter and holds a little more due to the opening.  But, I prefer the neuf look tbh - just depends on the occasion for me.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  They are both great choices!


Thank you so much for you reply. And i'm still indecisive haha. Do you mind sharing the colors you have? My un nano is black, so i'm thinking camel or tan maybe


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> This is awesome. Thanks so much!


You're welcome!  If you get it, post pics on your bag!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Found this on r/handbags. Is OP on TPF? Or does anyone have a reddit account, maybe help this person out of if they have experience with returns? Maybe I just have low standards, but I have had no problems with Polene's quality and returns.
> 
> Reddit


I'm not a Reddit member but I saw this post and frankly, I don't see anything wrong with this bag. I have this exact bag and to be honest, this Tan color is not too far off from the real thing, especially if you look at the large leather swatch on the product page. It's actually almost identical to the color IRL. That is how I discovered this lovely color in the first place, which made me order the bag right away. 
My only Polene complaint was about a tiny thing and they send me a replacement piece for free, so my experience with their service has been great.
Hopefully, the OP will think to visit us over here at Poleneland.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> You're welcome!  If you get it, post pics on your bag!!


I don't have the Neuf yet, but I will soon. And these strap options make it so much more fun. 
I have other styles that already have thicker straps but the original strap on the Neuf does look like it can be too thin so having these options is great. Thanks darling!


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> Okay - so anyone else a nerd like me and check youtube every Monday to see if there are any new Polene reviews from the weekend?


I've been looking for a review on the Tonca but have found nothing yet. Also would love to see more videos showing these mysterious colors, especially the new colors like Dune and wheat.


----------



## mooLV

Julija said:


> Thank you so much for you reply. And i'm still indecisive haha. Do you mind sharing the colors you have? My un nano is black, so i'm thinking camel or tan maybe



blush and nude


----------



## dr3amimxage

Biogirl1 said:


> Thought it was about time that I post a family photo! I’ve sold a few Polenes along the way, and I’m really happy with my collection now. But of course, there will always be another one to add!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411243


I love your collection! 
How do you like your mini neuf in taupe and the glacier? I’m debating between them. Is the glacier easy to match? Can you take some comparison pictures! Thanks!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

My beloved UMI has arrived. It only took 4 calendar days. Polene has got impressive with DHL for sure.

This bag is everything I wanted it to be. The camel is rich and beautiful. A bit darker IRL but still a perfect caramely color.
The size is perfect (smaller than it looks in photos which is what I wanted). The leather and craftsmanship are divine and perfect, like all Polene bags.
It smells so delicious and I have a feeling this will be my new favorite bag.
I am again impressed by Polene and my addiction will only grow stronger.

Two observations:
Zipper is actually very smooth just won’t open in one movement but that is normal for a u-shaped opening.

And I did notice the crossbody strap setting is not very long. In its longest  setting it hits me at the shortest I would carry it crossbody. I am 5’5” so keep this in mind if you are taller.

All in all, another Polene success.


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> My beloved UMI has arrived. It only took 4 calendar days. Polene has got impressive with DHL for sure.
> 
> This bag is everything I wanted it to be. The camel is rich and beautiful. A bit darker IRL but still a perfect caramely color.
> The size is perfect (smaller than it looks in photos which is what I wanted). The leather and craftsmanship are divine and perfect, like all Polene bags.
> It smells so delicious and I have a feeling this will be my new favorite bag.
> I am again impressed by Polene and my addiction will only grow stronger.
> 
> Two observations:
> Zipper is actually very smooth just won’t open in one movement but that is normal for a u-shaped opening.
> 
> And I did notice the crossbody strap setting is not very long. In its longest  setting it hits me at the shortest I would carry it crossbody. I am 5’5” so keep this in mind if you are taller.
> 
> All in all, another Polene success.
> 
> View attachment 5419992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419996


 This bag is growing on me and I love the color!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> My beloved UMI has arrived. It only took 4 calendar days. Polene has got impressive with DHL for sure.
> 
> This bag is everything I wanted it to be. The camel is rich and beautiful. A bit darker IRL but still a perfect caramely color.
> The size is perfect (smaller than it looks in photos which is what I wanted). The leather and craftsmanship are divine and perfect, like all Polene bags.
> It smells so delicious and I have a feeling this will be my new favorite bag.
> I am again impressed by Polene and my addiction will only grow stronger.
> 
> Two observations:
> Zipper is actually very smooth just won’t open in one movement but that is normal for a u-shaped opening.
> 
> And I did notice the crossbody strap setting is not very long. In its longest  setting it hits me at the shortest I would carry it crossbody. I am 5’5” so keep this in mind if you are taller.
> 
> All in all, another Polene success.
> 
> View attachment 5419992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419996


Congrats bag twin!!!!  She’s lovely!!  I too was much more impressed with Umi than I thought I’d be.


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> Congrats bag twin!!!!  She’s lovely!!  I too was much more impressed with Umi than I thought I’d be.


Right? That’s why I thought. It reminds me of a Tod’s bag I used to have. The quality is outstanding. The design is stunning and so unique.  
Thank you for your help, my dear bag twin! It’s going to be my new everyday bag. Now, all I need is a Cyme Mini in lilac. Oh, and a Neuf Mini in Dune or Taupe. And also, a Mini Huit and a Tonca and maybe even a Mini Sept!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> This bag is growing on me and I love the color!  Congrats!!!!


The color is better than expected. So rich and beautiful. Go for it!


----------



## baghabitz34

poleneinblack said:


> Found this on r/handbags. Is OP on TPF? Or does anyone have a reddit account, maybe help this person out of if they have experience with returns? Maybe I just have low standards, but I have had no problems with Polene's quality and returns.
> 
> Reddit


What the? Did you read the comments? Someone went on a rant saying the quality is terrible & there’s lots of complaints. Where are all these complaints? Most reviews/videos I’ve read & seen have been extremely positive.


----------



## WillWordForBags

baghabitz34 said:


> What the? Did you read the comments? Someone went on a rant saying the quality is terrible & there’s lots of complaints. Where are all these complaint? Most reviews/videos I’ve read & seen have been extremely positive.


That’s so unfair and untrue. Polene has one of the best qualities I’ve seen and their packaging is luxurious and amazing. Not to mention, the affordable prices which are now more appreciated than ever.


----------



## Biogirl1

dr3amimxage said:


> I love your collection!
> How do you like your mini neuf in taupe and the glacier? I’m debating between them. Is the glacier easy to match? Can you take some comparison pictures! Thanks!!!


I looove both the taupe mini neuf and the glacier! I just took the glacier one out for a walk around the block this morning while wearing a deep purple jacket and they went together really well. I’m wearing a hideous t-shirt right now but can try a mod shot tomorrow. For now, here are my beauties! Hope this helps!


----------



## poleneceline

baghabitz34 said:


> What the? Did you read the comments? Someone went on a rant saying the quality is terrible & there’s lots of complaints. Where are all these complaints? Most reviews/videos I’ve read & seen have been extremely positive.



That's why I was surprised. Wondered if anyone else had seen that thread. Of course, everything on the internet has to be taken with a few grains of salt.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> That's why I was surprised. Wondered if anyone else had seen that thread. Of course, everything on the internet has to be taken with a few grains of salt.


Yeah, have them hate Polene all they want. More for us. We won’t see it everywhere to the point of boredom. It’ll be our little secret. 
Works for me.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I can't get e-Neuf of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419782
> View attachment 5419783
> View attachment 5419784



It looks so much better with the wider strap!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It looks so much better with the wider strap!


Thank you Jen!!!    100%, the full size #9 needs a wider strap...either 1 or 2 inches!  It's so comfortable on the shoulder too!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> Thank you Jen!!!    100%, the full size #9 needs a wider strap...either 1 or 2 inches!  It's so comfortable on the shoulder too!!


This is the same thing I’ve said about the Un Mini. The leather strap should have been paired with the larger Un Mini and the chain should only be paired with a much smaller bag. Even smaller than the Nano.
The larger the bag, the wider and sturdier the strap should be.


----------



## poleneceline

The Huit is just the perfect summer bag!


----------



## poleneceline

Antonia said:


> I can't get e-Neuf of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419782
> View attachment 5419783
> View attachment 5419784



I looked on Cuyana but they didnt seem to have close matches for taupe and chalk white?


----------



## poleneceline

If there is ever a handbag collector get-together, I will bring the Neuf to carry my stuff, and the Huit to carry drinks, like the original intention of bucket bags.


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> I looked on Cuyana but they didnt seem to have close matches for taupe and chalk white?


These two colors in the thinner strap seems close to taupe but it's hard to tell for sure...








						Adjustable Strap | Cuyana
					

Streamlined and versatile adjustable leather strap offered in a variety of colors and leathers that will attach to any Cuyana crossbody for a stylish touch. Made in Turkey.




					www.cuyana.com
				











						Adjustable Strap | Cuyana
					

Streamlined and versatile adjustable leather strap offered in a variety of colors and leathers that will attach to any Cuyana crossbody for a stylish touch. Made in Turkey.




					www.cuyana.com
				




The closest thing to chalk white is this one:








						Adjustable Wide Strap | Cuyana
					

Cuyana




					www.cuyana.com
				



  However, I would probably get the thinner strap if the color isn't an exact match because it will be less noticeable.  At least you can't get it wrong with the black.  I wish I could compare them in person.  Are there any Cuyana stores to check them out?  I don't know of any.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> View attachment 5420233
> 
> 
> The Huit is just the perfect summer bag!


This bag is stunning. And you’re right. The shape is so summery. I think of flower fields and outdoor brunches when I think of this bag. I had the mini but now want another mini and a full size too.


----------



## windnocturne

Biogirl1 said:


> I looove both the taupe mini neuf and the glacier! I just took the glacier one out for a walk around the block this morning while wearing a deep purple jacket and they went together really well. I’m wearing a hideous t-shirt right now but can try a mod shot tomorrow. For now, here are my beauties! Hope this helps!
> View attachment 5420133


So pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2cello

I just received the umi too - in beige. To provide a somewhat dissenting opinion….    Construction is really solid, packaging was beautiful, happy with the color. But, for me, the leather is only okay. I was hoping for coach 1941 level of leather but it’s closer to coach New York.  Durable but plastic-y.  

The bag is cute and a good run around bag - dirt and stains seem like they will easily wipe off. So happy to keep it for that purpose.


----------



## Jereni

Julija said:


> Hello everyone, I post rarely in this thread but definitely check it regularly and very happy to see that Polene is picking up in popularity.
> At the moment I only own 1 un nano in black but I really need a self-gift because I'm going through a stage of a proper mindf*ck at my current job.
> I used to have un mini (was too heavy) and sept mini (loved the looks but a tinsy bit too small) so my dilemma is if I should get another un nano or maybe branch out and get neuf mini?
> The ones of you who own both, which one you prefer? Which one is lighter and easier to use? I believe they both fit more or less the same



I owned the Un Nano and sold it because I changed my mind on color, but it was a gorgeous and extremely functional bag. I’m hoping to get another if they ever do more colors in the smooth leather. I do think it might have been lighter than the mini Neuf, slightly.

The mini Neuf will feel slightly more luxurious than most of the Un Nanos right now because it has the pebbled leather. At the end of the day I’d probably say it’s a hair cuter / prettier than the Un Nano, but also harder to get in and out of. It’s fine for me but I think it would bother some folks.

Overall both are great bags! Can’t wait to see what you decide!



WillWordForBags said:


> My beloved UMI has arrived. It only took 4 calendar days. Polene has got impressive with DHL for sure.
> 
> This bag is everything I wanted it to be. The camel is rich and beautiful. A bit darker IRL but still a perfect caramely color.
> The size is perfect (smaller than it looks in photos which is what I wanted). The leather and craftsmanship are divine and perfect, like all Polene bags.
> It smells so delicious and I have a feeling this will be my new favorite bag.
> I am again impressed by Polene and my addiction will only grow stronger.
> 
> Two observations:
> Zipper is actually very smooth just won’t open in one movement but that is normal for a u-shaped opening.
> 
> And I did notice the crossbody strap setting is not very long. In its longest  setting it hits me at the shortest I would carry it crossbody. I am 5’5” so keep this in mind if you are taller.
> 
> All in all, another Polene success.
> 
> View attachment 5419992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419996



Beautiful, congrats!!! So glad you are happy with it!


----------



## Julija

Jereni said:


> I owned the Un Nano and sold it because I changed my mind on color, but it was a gorgeous and extremely functional bag. I’m hoping to get another if they ever do more colors in the smooth leather. I do think it might have been lighter than the mini Neuf, slightly.
> 
> The mini Neuf will feel slightly more luxurious than most of the Un Nanos right now because it has the pebbled leather. At the end of the day I’d probably say it’s a hair cuter / prettier than the Un Nano, but also harder to get in and out of. It’s fine for me but I think it would bother some folks.
> 
> Overall both are great bags! Can’t wait to see what you decide!


Thank you so much for your reply. I'm going back and forth between the 2 and driving myself nuts haha. Maybe I should go for mini Neuf and be done with the dilemma, it is such a unique looking bag. Will update you when i pull the trigger!


----------



## marianne1

Just received my mini neuf in glacier the blue color is perfection  such a cute little summer bag!


----------



## Charmainews

Every time I open this thread, there's a new Polene bag I want...


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kverat said:


> Every time I open this thread, there's a new Polene bag I want...


I know! It’s impossible to keep up. I have 2 brand new ones and just saw those Neuf Minis and I’m like…


----------



## windnocturne

marianne1 said:


> View attachment 5420403
> View attachment 5420404
> 
> Just received my mini neuf in glacier the blue color is perfection  such a cute little summer bag!


Soooooo pretty, I love the pale blue


----------



## marianne1

Glacier goes so well with pink


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> I looove both the taupe mini neuf and the glacier! I just took the glacier one out for a walk around the block this morning while wearing a deep purple jacket and they went together really well. I’m wearing a hideous t-shirt right now but can try a mod shot tomorrow. For now, here are my beauties! Hope this helps!
> View attachment 5420133


I’m not an expert on selfies by any means but here you go! I think the colors are pretty true to life in this lighting. (And my Mansur Gavriel burgundy lady day bag photobombed me!)


----------



## WingNut

poleneinblack said:


> I looked on Cuyana but they didnt seem to have close matches for taupe and chalk white?


I'd love a taupe strap for mine but can't tell if it would match. Might be getting the chain strap instead.


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> I’m not an expert on selfies by any means but here you go! I think the colors are pretty true to life in this lighting. (And my Mansur Gavriel burgundy lady day bag photobombed me!)
> View attachment 5420436
> View attachment 5420437


And I’m short—about 5 feet tall.


----------



## Antonia

Biogirl1 said:


> I’m not an expert on selfies by any means but here you go! I think the colors are pretty true to life in this lighting. (And my Mansur Gavriel burgundy lady day bag photobombed me!)
> View attachment 5420436
> View attachment 5420437


I'm loving the glacier more and more every time I see a new photo!!


----------



## windnocturne

Antonia said:


> I'm loving the glacier more and more every time I see a new photo!!


Same here, totally.


----------



## Charmainews

Same! I had to order one.


----------



## Charmainews

In my defense, you just know the Glacier will be gone soon never to be seen again. I love Polene's designs but I'm just not 'neutral' coloured bags. (I don't even understand what makes a neutral). I'd be so happy if they ventured more into greens, blues, purples.


----------



## Biogirl1

Kverat said:


> In my defense, you just know the Glacier will be gone soon never to be seen again. I love Polene's designs but I'm just not 'neutral' coloured bags. (I don't even understand what makes a neutral). I'd be so happy if they ventured more into greens, blues, purples.


Agreed. The neutrals they offer are really nice, but let’s have some vibrant colors too!


----------



## ggressive

Kverat said:


> In my defense, you just know the Glacier will be gone soon never to be seen again. I love Polene's designs but I'm just not 'neutral' coloured bags. (I don't even understand what makes a neutral). I'd be so happy if they ventured more into greens, blues, purples.


Hear, hear for a nice green! Dark green? Olive? Ugh, the possibilities. Green can work as a lovely neutral too—very versatile! It would work with everything in my closet.


----------



## WillWordForBags

ggressive said:


> Hear, hear for a nice green! Dark green? Olive? Ugh, the possibilities. Green can work as a lovely neutral too—very versatile! It would work with everything in my closet.


I love green as a neutral. My favorite is a true emerald green. It goes great with any outfit. I was going to order the Un Nano in croc green which looks like the perfect shade of bright green in the Polene photos but then saw that in the videos and RL photos, it looked much darker and less rich so decided against it.


----------



## Fancyfree

Antonia said:


> I can't get e-Neuf of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419782
> View attachment 5419783
> View attachment 5419784


Dear @Antonia, Thank you so much for discovering the perfect strap for Neuf 
After testing out desired strap length using an ugly old messenger strap, I have now placed an order for a bespoke wide strap (no buckle) from Massaccesi (as ordering a Cuyana strap from the US to Norway would add several extra costs and be quite expensive) - I am so excited . I know I will enjoy my Neuf so much more with a wide strap


----------



## Antonia

Fancyfree said:


> Dear @Antonia, Thank you so much for discovering the perfect strap for Neuf
> After testing out desired strap length using an ugly old messenger strap, I have now placed an order for a bespoke wide strap (no buckle) from Massaccesi (as ordering a Cuyana strap from the US to Norway would add several extra costs and be quite expensive) - I am so excited . I know I will enjoy my Neuf so much more with a wide strap


Oh wow, that's fantastic!  I'm going to check out that website too!  I am so pleased with my bag as it is now, I truly enjoy using it so much more, I cannot express what a difference it made.  I'm so excited for you too!  Please post pics of your bag with the new strap!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Has anyone purchased these Polene-like brands like Senreve, DeMellier, Yuzefi, etc.?
I am curious about these but Polene is so compelling in it's price for quality equation, I doubt those more expensive brands measure up. I mean, I even think Polene is better than many of the more renowned brands like Mansur Gavriel. Feedback? Any other brands I'm missing?


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> Has anyone purchased these Polene-like brands like Senreve, DeMellier, Yuzefi, etc.?
> I am curious about these but Polene is so compelling in it's price for quality equation, I doubt those more expensive brands measure up. I mean, I even think Polene is better than many of the more renowned brands like Mansur Gavriel. Feedback? Any other brands I'm missing?


I have seen in person (at consignment stores) the Senreve....it weighs a ton!  If a bag is heavy/cumbersome,  I tend not to use it.  I've never seen the other brands in person, just online.  The DeMellier looks nice!  I don't know about quality.  I'd stick with Polene myself!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> I have seen in person (at consignment stores) the Senreve....it weighs a ton!  If a bag is heavy/cumbersome,  I tend not to use it.  I've never seen the other brands in person, just online.  The DeMellier looks nice!  I don't know about quality.  I'd stick with Polene myself!!


Yeah, my thoughts exactly. And Polene has the lowest price point of all of these (at least for now), so I'll stick with them. There's something special about this brand. I feel just as proud wearing my Polenes as I do when I wear high-end designer brands like Gucci, YSL, Chloe, Givenchy, etc. I don't know that I would feel the same about those other brands.


----------



## dr3amimxage

Kverat said:


> In my defense, you just know the Glacier will be gone soon never to be seen again. I love Polene's designs but I'm just not 'neutral' coloured bags. (I don't even understand what makes a neutral). I'd be so happy if they ventured more into greens, blues, purples.



Same, just ordered one after seeing the mods shots. I’ve been debating between glacier and taupe but you’re right once the glacier color is gone it’s gone! Can’t wait to get my bag!


----------



## Fancyfree

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, that's fantastic!  I'm going to check out that website too!  I am so pleased with my bag as it is now, I truly enjoy using it so much more, I cannot express what a difference it made.  I'm so excited for you too!  Please post pics of your bag with the new strap!


Promise I will post photos, but it will take a couple of months,- bespoke takes it's time 
As you may remember,- your photos made me order my Neuf 
And now your photos helped me order the perfect strap 
This is why I love tPF


----------



## Antonia

Fancyfree said:


> Promise I will post photos, but it will take a couple of months,- bespoke takes it's time
> As you may remember,- your photos made me order my Neuf
> And now your photos helped me order the perfect strap
> This is why I love tPF


Oh wow, I think I do remember that!  I can't wait to see it!!  Too bad Polene doesn't offer different straps but maybe someday they will add that to their website...they added belts, so why not shoulder straps?


----------



## Naminé

My micro neuf is here in the mint color. I absolutely love her. Super soft and so cute! I love that it can hold my keys and my other tiny trinkets. I am carrying it today and I just love it. I may want to get another one if Polene ever comes out with new colors.




quick modeling pic at a store. Not the best shot, but I get shy when taking pictures of my bag in public places.


----------



## Antonia

Naminé said:


> My micro neuf is here in the mint color. I absolutely love her. Super soft and so cute! I love that it can hold my keys and my other tiny trinkets. I am carrying it today and I just love it. I may want to get another one if Polene ever comes out with new colors.
> 
> View attachment 5420635
> 
> 
> quick modeling pic at a store. Not the best but I get shy when taking pictures of my bag in public places.
> View attachment 5420636


So adorable!!


----------



## Ethereial

For anyone with the Neuf Mini--does the top handle ever get annoying when wearing it crossbody? Eg. poking you in the side when you walk, move, bend over, etc. It seems prominent and taller than the Un Nano's. I have the Un Nano and I love it as a crossbody so wondering if I will also like the Neuf Mini or if the prominent handle will bother me.


----------



## Biogirl1

Ethereial said:


> For anyone with the Neuf Mini--does the top handle ever get annoying when wearing it crossbody? Eg. poking you in the side when you walk, move, bend over, etc. It seems prominent and taller than the Un Nano's. I have the Un Nano and I love it as a crossbody so wondering if I will also like the Neuf Mini or if the prominent handle will bother me.


I have both neuf minis and un nanos. I’ve never noticed either handle poking me and I only wear both styles crossbody. My only very minor issue is that the un nano handle pokes my face sometimes when I go to take it off, but I haven’t had that issue with the neuf mini.


----------



## Naminé

Antonia said:


> So adorable!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/polene-pebbled-leather-handle-bag-w-tags-duzaf
		


If anyone is interested in a Neuf Mini in Camel, this one comes with the box, dust bag and tags-same price at the website.


----------



## Antonia

OMG Beige neuf is OOS again!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> OMG Beige neuf is OOS again!!


I saw that too. Do not own a Neuf yet and thinking of getting the Mini (fits my lifestyle more) but the Neuf is one of Polene’s most unique and iconic bags. Really beautiful.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Has anyone purchased these Polene-like brands like Senreve, DeMellier, Yuzefi, etc.?
> I am curious about these but Polene is so compelling in it's price for quality equation, I doubt those more expensive brands measure up. I mean, I even think Polene is better than many of the more renowned brands like Mansur Gavriel. Feedback? Any other brands I'm missing?



Every time I touch a DeMellier bag, I’m disappointed. I’ve given up on them.

I also have been looking at Yuzefi, but haven’t bought from them yet.


----------



## Jereni

marianne1 said:


> View attachment 5420438
> 
> Glacier goes so well with pink



Aaah pink and blue are one of my ‘go-to’ color combos. Love this!



Biogirl1 said:


> Agreed. The neutrals they offer are really nice, but let’s have some vibrant colors too!



So agree! They have nice neutrals but I’m dying for more vivid colors. 



ggressive said:


> Hear, hear for a nice green! Dark green? Olive? Ugh, the possibilities. Green can work as a lovely neutral too—very versatile! It would work with everything in my closet.





WillWordForBags said:


> I love green as a neutral. My favorite is a true emerald green. It goes great with any outfit. I was going to order the Un Nano in croc green which looks like the perfect shade of bright green in the Polene photos but then saw that in the videos and RL photos, it looked much darker and less rich so decided against it.



I too would love more greens! I’m wishing they would do more bags in the Ivy color. Also would love to see periwinkle lavender, or a rich plum, etc.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Every time I touch a DeMellier bag, I’m disappointed. I’ve given up on them.
> 
> I also have been looking at Yuzefi, but haven’t bought from them yet.


Thank you, darling. I trust your feedback very much.
Polene has set a precedent of affordable luxury and a standard of high-quality products and branding. 
They have proven that this is possible without having to set ridiculously high prices, and considering the current state of the world, their mindset will stick because it is getting harder and harder to be able to afford and justify paying the amount of a down payment  for some of these insanely overpriced, elusive designer bags. 
Polene makes me feel happy without having to go broke or feel guilty.


----------



## Biogirl1

Jereni said:


> Every time I touch a DeMellier bag, I’m disappointed. I’ve given up on them.
> 
> I also have been looking at Yuzefi, but haven’t bought from them yet.


I’ve had a few DeMellier Vancouver bags. They are really classic looking but I could never fit all my things inside and they just never worked well for me either.


----------



## JenJBS

marianne1 said:


> View attachment 5420403
> View attachment 5420404
> 
> Just received my mini neuf in glacier the blue color is perfection  such a cute little summer bag!


Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection! 



Naminé said:


> My micro neuf is here in the mint color. I absolutely love her. Super soft and so cute! I love that it can hold my keys and my other tiny trinkets. I am carrying it today and I just love it. I may want to get another one if Polene ever comes out with new colors.
> 
> View attachment 5420635
> 
> 
> quick modeling pic at a store. Not the best shot, but I get shy when taking pictures of my bag in public places.
> View attachment 5420636



It's adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## Naminé

JenJBS said:


> It's adorable! Enjoy!


Thank you, Jen!


----------



## windnocturne

Naminé said:


> My micro neuf is here in the mint color. I absolutely love her. Super soft and so cute! I love that it can hold my keys and my other tiny trinkets. I am carrying it today and I just love it. I may want to get another one if Polene ever comes out with new colors.
> 
> View attachment 5420635
> 
> 
> quick modeling pic at a store. Not the best shot, but I get shy when taking pictures of my bag in public places.
> View attachment 5420636


It looks so chic with your lovely outfit!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Finally. A Tonca review.


----------



## WillWordForBags

And now this one is making me rethink my choice of not ordering the green croc Un nano. Maybe I should go for the Mini instead but I’m afraid I’ll find the bag too heavy for the thin chain.


----------



## samfalstaff

Been using this bag lately. I can't remember the number.


----------



## Naminé

windnocturne said:


> It looks so chic with your lovely outfit!


Thank you!


samfalstaff said:


> Been using this bag lately. I can't remember the number.



beautiful!


----------



## bubblybags

WillWordForBags said:


> Has anyone purchased these Polene-like brands like Senreve, DeMellier, Yuzefi, etc.?
> I am curious about these but Polene is so compelling in it's price for quality equation, I doubt those more expensive brands measure up. I mean, I even think Polene is better than many of the more renowned brands like Mansur Gavriel. Feedback? Any other brands I'm missing?


I have the Senreve Aria and Circa which I love! Awesome colour choices and high quality, but yes it’s pricier. I think the Maestra would be similar to the Un but I don’t have either so I can’t comment.

I was really into DeMellier some time back and ordered so many pieces. Great designs but not as stunning IRL. Only decided to keep the Vancouver but somehow the feel of it wasn’t luxurious and it was smooth leather so I was afraid of scratching. I ended up selling that too. The leather is very light, like the Dior Bobby. I’m not sure if I like it. Good thing is that returns are very fuss free, so I would say go ahead and give it a try if ure interested  but for now, POLENE POLENE ALL THE WAY.


----------



## bubblybags

WillWordForBags said:


> Has anyone purchased these Polene-like brands like Senreve, DeMellier, Yuzefi, etc.?
> I am curious about these but Polene is so compelling in it's price for quality equation, I doubt those more expensive brands measure up. I mean, I even think Polene is better than many of the more renowned brands like Mansur Gavriel. Feedback? Any other brands I'm missing?


I have the Senreve Aria and Circa which I love! Awesome colour choices and high quality, but yes it’s pricier. I think the Maestra would be similar to the Un but I don’t have either so I can’t comment.

I was really into DeMellier some time back and ordered so many pieces. Great designs but not as stunning IRL. Only decided to keep the Vancouver but somehow the feel of it wasn’t luxurious and it was smooth leather so I was afraid of scratching. I ended up selling that too. The leather is very light, like the Dior Bobby. I’m not sure if I like it. Good thing is that returns are very fuss free, so I would say go ahead and give it a try if ure interested  but for now, POLENE POLENE ALL THE WAY.


----------



## piosavsfan

How often do they release new colors for the numero un?


----------



## the_baglover

Antonia said:


> I have seen in person (at consignment stores) the Senreve....it weighs a ton!  If a bag is heavy/cumbersome,  I tend not to use it.  I've never seen the other brands in person, just online.  The DeMellier looks nice!  I don't know about quality.  I'd stick with Polene myself!!


I had a Senreve bag. It's very heavy even empty. I gave it away afterwards. Both the design and weight didn't appeal after trying it.


----------



## Charmainews

I've owned two DeMellier bags. They held up so poorly I couldn't even sell them - despite not using them much. The hardware in particular was very prone to picking up scratches.  (Another reason I'm drawn to Polene - less visible hardware to protect on many of their designs).


----------



## Biogirl1

samfalstaff said:


> Been using this bag lately. I can't remember the number.
> View attachment 5420959


It’s the Deux! Is that a suede body with a croc flap? If so, we’re bag twins!


----------



## gabz

WillWordForBags said:


> Has anyone purchased these Polene-like brands like Senreve, DeMellier, Yuzefi, etc.?
> I am curious about these but Polene is so compelling in it's price for quality equation, I doubt those more expensive brands measure up. I mean, I even think Polene is better than many of the more renowned brands like Mansur Gavriel. Feedback? Any other brands I'm missing?


I have a demellier and would say quality seems comparable to my polène


----------



## WillWordForBags

bubblybags said:


> I have the Senreve Aria and Circa which I love! Awesome colour choices and high quality, but yes it’s pricier. I think the Maestra would be similar to the Un but I don’t have either so I can’t comment.
> 
> I was really into DeMellier some time back and ordered so many pieces. Great designs but not as stunning IRL. Only decided to keep the Vancouver but somehow the feel of it wasn’t luxurious and it was smooth leather so I was afraid of scratching. I ended up selling that too. The leather is very light, like the Dior Bobby. I’m not sure if I like it. Good thing is that returns are very fuss free, so I would say go ahead and give it a try if ure interested  but for now, POLENE POLENE ALL THE WAY.





the_baglover said:


> I had a Senreve bag. It's very heavy even empty. I gave it away afterwards. Both the design and weight didn't appeal after trying it.





Kverat said:


> I've owned two DeMellier bags. They held up so poorly I couldn't even sell them - despite not using them much. The hardware in particular was very prone to picking up scratches.  (Another reason I'm drawn to Polene - less visible hardware to protect on many of their designs).



Thank you for your feedback. I figured these brands were not as popular as Polene for a reason. Polene has really delivered on most categories for us which is why we love it so much. I'm already dreaming of my next bag, but having purchased 2 in the last few weeks, I'm on a self-imposed ban at least for another few weeks (unless I fall off the self-control wagon).


----------



## allyj128

Antonia said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjustable Wide Strap | Cuyana
> 
> 
> Cuyana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cuyana.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if this strap is too thick for your liking, there's always this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjustable Strap | Cuyana
> 
> 
> Streamlined and versatile adjustable leather strap offered in a variety of colors and leathers that will attach to any Cuyana crossbody for a stylish touch. Made in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cuyana.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just personally prefer the thicker one!



Thanks for posting the link to these! After a week with my bag, the thin strap was my only dislike. Ordered this strap last night!


----------



## Antonia

allyj128 said:


> Thanks for posting the link to these! After a week with my bag, the thin strap was my only dislike. Ordered this strap last night!


Yay!!  You will love it!  I am so glad I took a chance on it because now I love using my bag so much more.  It has a much more luxurious feel to it-it looks more expensive too.  Be sure to post pics!!


----------



## allyj128

Antonia said:


> Yay!!  You will love it!  I am so glad I took a chance on it because now I love using my bag so much more.  It has a much more luxurious feel to it-it looks more expensive too.  Be sure to post pics!!



So far I’ve taken my bag to the gym and to rite aid. Haven’t had a chance to really dress her up just yet.


----------



## Jereni

Biogirl1 said:


> I’ve had a few DeMellier Vancouver bags. They are really classic looking but I could never fit all my things inside and they just never worked well for me either.



The Vancouver is a very classic looking bag, in terms of the box bag style. I’ve just realized at this point that the square box bag look isn’t for me - too rigid for the size typically.


----------



## Antonia

the_baglover said:


> I had a Senreve bag. It's very heavy even empty. I gave it away afterwards. Both the design and weight didn't appeal after trying it.


Yes, that's exactly what I thought...it was so heavy with nothing inside!!  You need muscles to carry it!


----------



## AnastasiaF

Hello girls! Maybe you could help me... I am really in doubt about the Cyme bag in chalk colour. When I watch the videos, it seems like the colour is almost chameleon like, sometimes is seems more beige, sometimes more gray depending on what clothes the person is wearing. But how does it look with white clothes? I am considering it as a summer bag and I have lots of white clothes in my summer wardrobe. Any feedback/thoughts/opinions are very much appreciated!


----------



## HarmonicaV

WillWordForBags said:


> Has anyone purchased these Polene-like brands like Senreve, DeMellier, Yuzefi, etc.?
> I am curious about these but Polene is so compelling in it's price for quality equation, I doubt those more expensive brands measure up. I mean, I even think Polene is better than many of the more renowned brands like Mansur Gavriel. Feedback? Any other brands I'm missing?


I have always been a big fan of DeMellier but only recently made a plunge to purchase. I own the Santorini and Nano Montreal and am really happy with both of them. I have my eyes on the New York as well, it looks like a baby of Hermes and Celine


----------



## WillWordForBags

Sadly, no fresh almond coming at all.
I now regret not getting it when it was available.
If there's a Polene bag you want in a rare color, get it now!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

WillWordForBags said:


> This bag is stunning. And you’re right. The shape is so summery. I think of flower fields and outdoor brunches when I think of this bag. I had the mini but now want another mini and a full size too.


The huit mini in cognac is in my list. I am just waiting for my un nano taupe due to arrive tomorrow, then will order mini huit.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Sadly, no fresh almond coming at all.
> I now regret not getting it when it was available.
> If there's a Polene bag you want in a rare color, get it now!
> 
> View attachment 5421281



that makes me sad   but now love my fresh almond neuf slightly more…


----------



## WillWordForBags

athousandmhiles24 said:


> The huit mini in cognac is in my list. I am just waiting for my un nano taupe due to arrive tomorrow, then will order mini huit.


I have the same bag on my list! I'm waiting for it to come back in stock. Hopefully, they will restock. I am now a bit more afraid of them never restocking these sold out colors, like the fresh almond. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WillWordForBags

AnastasiaF said:


> Hello girls! Maybe you could help me... I am really in doubt about the Cyme bag in chalk colour. When I watch the videos, it seems like the colour is almost chameleon like, sometimes is seems more beige, sometimes more gray depending on what clothes the person is wearing. But how does it look with white clothes? I am considering it as a summer bag and I have lots of white clothes in my summer wardrobe. Any feedback/thoughts/opinions are very much appreciated!


I have a Un nano in chalk in I adore the color. It is a greyish white for sure and not a bright white by any means, so I'm not sure how it would look against pure white outfits since it's not entirely different but not quite the same.  I suggest maybe getting the taupe instead, which is more of a greyish/cement and I feel that color would contrast white beautifully. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## shelmlh

Antonia said:


> I have seen in person (at consignment stores) the Senreve....it weighs a ton!  If a bag is heavy/cumbersome,  I tend not to use it.  I've never seen the other brands in person, just online.  The DeMellier looks nice!  I don't know about quality.  I'd stick with Polene myself!!


Agree-Senreve is heavy -and the quality is not there. It’s also more expensive. Their main bag -the name escapes me -has a multi functional strap configuration -ie it’s a cross body a shoulder bag or a back pack. I did not like how the straps attached at the back of the bag -which left me feeling the bag would idk top forward -it felt awkward for me. 
I gifted it to my daughter who adores it. However the stitching in a couple of places -like where the leather is attached to hardware -and then is stitched to main piece-is breaking apart. I don’t think it rooted in mis-use though she reads to overcarry-but I’ve seen a lot of similar complaints. 
i was considering Senreve for a crossbody and then definitively ruled it out for these reasons-and then wonders of wonders-stumbled upon Polene and this lovely group here.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Welcome! You came to the right place. But beware: it is an addictive journey for sure.
The only problem with Polene is once you order that first bag, you can never go back.


----------



## shelmlh

Wondering if anyone has a burgundy sept of which they could share a IRL picture? Or color commentary?  I am eyeing two OOS Sept bags -either textured black or burgundy -maaaaaaybe smooth black. 

I am returning my mini neuf in taupe -possibly getting the full size neuf in black. I love the wide strap recommendation by @Antonia 

I love love love my black Tonca-it’s all I’ve been using. It’s comfortable -I like wearing the wide strap in the front-cross body hanging on my left -so easy to get in and out of for me. I’m keeping the camel -I like the two tone even though I’m not in love with the camel ‍♀️  I also feel like I should by a back up black one  that’s how much I love it. I’m also the person who buys multiples in the same and different colors of various tops/pants/shoes I find that I really like etc.
Would also love to see an IRL pic of the cognac tonca if anyone orders one.  the prior post of the cognac umi maybe? with different backgrounds was super helpful.


----------



## bubblybags

BEIGE NEUF IS BACK! IM GONNA DO IT GUYS. HOPE I DONT REGRET THE COLOURS!


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> I have a Un nano in chalk in I adore the color. It is a greyish white for sure and not a bright white by any means, so I'm not sure how it would look against pure white outfits since it's not entirely different but not quite the same.  I suggest maybe getting the taupe instead, which is more of a greyish/cement and I feel that color would contrast white beautifully. Let us know what you decide.



Oh it is? More of a grayish white? The chalk always looks so white to me in their photos. You aren’t interested in sharing some pics by any chance are you?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Oh it is? More of a grayish white? The chalk always looks so white to me in their photos. You aren’t interested in sharing some pics by any chance are you?


Sure. I’ll take some photos tomorrow. But it is definitely not a bright white. It is a greyish, more vintage off-white which is why it goes great with any warm tones like brows, tans, grays and pretty much every color except maybe white.
These pics show a shade that is closer to the real thing.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

She is hereeeee!!! Such beautiful bag in taupe  I will definitely order mini huit in cognac. I love Poléne's bag quality and craftmanship!


----------



## phanilla

WillWordForBags said:


> I have the same bag on my list! I'm waiting for it to come back in stock. Hopefully, they will restock. I am now a bit more afraid of them never restocking these sold out colors, like the fresh almond. Fingers crossed.


I messaged Polene on IG last month and they said, ”Numéro Huit Mini - Cognac is indeed out of stock in store as well as on website. Also, this color will unfortunately not be restocked.” They also cannot confirm this Number Eight mini- Cognac would be available when the NY store opens.


----------



## mooLV

athousandmhiles24 said:


> She is hereeeee!!! Such beautiful bag in taupe  I will definitely order mini huit in cognac. I love Poléne's bag quality and craftmanship!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Julija

shelmlh said:


> Wondering if anyone has a burgundy sept of which they could share a IRL picture? Or color commentary?  I am eyeing two OOS Sept bags -either textured black or burgundy -maaaaaaybe smooth black.
> 
> I am returning my mini neuf in taupe -possibly getting the full size neuf in black. I love the wide strap recommendation by @Antonia
> 
> I love love love my black Tonca-it’s all I’ve been using. It’s comfortable -I like wearing the wide strap in the front-cross body hanging on my left -so easy to get in and out of for me. I’m keeping the camel -I like the two tone even though I’m not in love with the camel ‍♀️  I also feel like I should by a back up black one  that’s how much I love it. I’m also the person who buys multiples in the same and different colors of various tops/pants/shoes I find that I really like etc.
> Would also love to see an IRL pic of the cognac tonca if anyone orders one.  the prior post of the cognac umi maybe? with different backgrounds was super helpful.


May I ask why you're returning mini neuf?


----------



## poleneceline

athousandmhiles24 said:


> The huit mini in cognac is in my list. I am just waiting for my un nano taupe due to arrive tomorrow, then will order mini huit.



I need an updated polene family from you once you are done with all these orders!


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## poleneceline

shelmlh said:


> Wondering if anyone has a burgundy sept of which they could share a IRL picture? Or color commentary?  I am eyeing two OOS Sept bags -either textured black or burgundy -maaaaaaybe smooth black.
> 
> I am returning my mini neuf in taupe -possibly getting the full size neuf in black. I love the wide strap recommendation by @Antonia
> 
> I love love love my black Tonca-it’s all I’ve been using. It’s comfortable -I like wearing the wide strap in the front-cross body hanging on my left -so easy to get in and out of for me. I’m keeping the camel -I like the two tone even though I’m not in love with the camel ‍♀  I also feel like I should by a back up black one  that’s how much I love it. I’m also the person who buys multiples in the same and different colors of various tops/pants/shoes I find that I really like etc.
> Would also love to see an IRL pic of the cognac tonca if anyone orders one.  the prior post of the cognac umi maybe? with different backgrounds was super helpful.



Do you have pictures of your mini Neuf? I am still considering a mini neuf...


----------



## the blvo D

Neuf VS Mini Neuf mod shots for comparison. Hope this helps

Again for ref: I am 5’3” | ~100 lbs
Personal preference: I like the size of the mini neuf better, but love the beige color more than the camel.

I find it a bit strange but I think the mini neuf maintains the neuf shape much better than the original size. I don’t really know how to describe this but with the fold and everything, if you put quite a bit of stuff in the regular neuf, it just doesn’t really keep its shape like what you’ve normally seen on the website. So, if the advertised shape is what’s drawn you to this handbag style, the mini neuf will be perfect for that.


----------



## WillWordForBags

athousandmhiles24 said:


> She is hereeeee!!! Such beautiful bag in taupe  I will definitely order mini huit in cognac. I love Poléne's bag quality and craftmanship!
> 
> View attachment 5421703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421719


Beautiful color. Congrats.
The Mini Huit in cognac has been out of stock for a while.   I’ve been waiting for it but they never restocked it.


----------



## WillWordForBags

phanilla said:


> I messaged Polene on IG last month and they said, ”Numéro Huit Mini - Cognac is indeed out of stock in store as well as on website. Also, this color will unfortunately not be restocked.” They also cannot confirm this Number Eight mini- Cognac would be available when the NY store opens.


That is very sad to hear. Thank you for the info. I’ll be sure to order the colors I want from now on because this is yet another color I had been waiting for.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

WillWordForBags said:


> Beautiful color. Congrats.
> The Mini Huit in cognac has been out of stock for a while.   I’ve been waiting for it but they never restocked it.


Why is it that my local store has it online? They order it for me straight to France so I won't have to pay for customs. I will order today and see if they can buy it for me.


----------



## Charmainews

WillWordForBags said:


> That is very sad to hear. Thank you for the info. I’ll be sure to order the colors I want from now on because this is yet another color I had been waiting for.



That does seem to be the lesson, yeah. Should have got that Mini Huit in Fresh Almond when I had the chance. 

In brighter news, my Mini Neuf in Glacier just arrived and she's so pretty I could squeal!


----------



## WillWordForBags

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Why is it that my local store has it online? They order it for me straight to France so I won't have to pay for customs. I will order today and see if they can buy it for me.


That sounds great. I'm in the US so maybe that's why it's showing out of stock for me.
I wish I were going to Paris soon but I have no plans of that until maybe next year, but when I do, I'll surely grab anything I can find in those sold out colors if they have them.
Hope you're able to get yours.


----------



## je55ic

EvieSeb5671 said:


> If anyone gets the Tonca, would greatly appreciate if you could post “what fits inside” pictures


I recently shared what fits inside on YouTube:


----------



## athousandmhiles24

WillWordForBags said:


> That sounds great. I'm in the US so maybe that's why it's showing out of stock for me.
> I wish I were going to Paris soon but I have no plans of that until maybe next year, but when I do, I'll surely grab anything I can find in those sold out colors if they have them.
> Hope you're able to get yours.


I am waiting for a reply from the local store. Their website says it is available, but on the Polène site, it is OOS.


----------



## WillWordForBags

je55ic said:


> I recently shared what fits inside on YouTube:



Awesome. I reposted this video recently because it was the only one showing the bag's capacity. Thank you for this.


----------



## WillWordForBags

athousandmhiles24 said:


> I am waiting for a reply from the local store. Their website says it is available, but on the Polène site, it is OOS.


Yeah, it's been OOS for a while now. Hope they find you one. Keep us posted.


----------



## ziagouel

shelmlh said:


> Wondering if anyone has a burgundy sept of which they could share a IRL picture? Or color commentary?  I am eyeing two OOS Sept bags -either textured black or burgundy -maaaaaaybe smooth black.
> 
> I am returning my mini neuf in taupe -possibly getting the full size neuf in black. I love the wide strap recommendation by @Antonia
> 
> I love love love my black Tonca-it’s all I’ve been using. It’s comfortable -I like wearing the wide strap in the front-cross body hanging on my left -so easy to get in and out of for me. I’m keeping the camel -I like the two tone even though I’m not in love with the camel ‍♀  I also feel like I should by a back up black one  that’s how much I love it. I’m also the person who buys multiples in the same and different colors of various tops/pants/shoes I find that I really like etc.
> Would also love to see an IRL pic of the cognac tonca if anyone orders one.  the prior post of the cognac umi maybe? with different backgrounds was super helpful.


Hi, I posted my burgundy Sept few months ago so here you go, and I'm also attaching a shot from when I went to work with it.  My phone tends to lighten the pictures but in the first pic it's darker than it is IRL. I'd say the bigger color swatch of the leather they have on their website (https://euro.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-bordeaux-graine, if you scroll down it's the bottom left one) is quite accurate depiction of the color. If you want to, I can post some more pictures when I get home.
The color is quite dark, I'd say more cold-toned than warm. It goes very nicely with blues, especially navy, but works very well with grays, black or any other neutrals. Hope it helps. It's a lovely bag and fits a lot, but I didn't use it as much as I thought I'd be, so I'm thinking about selling it (on the EU site its not available anymore so I'm hoping I could sell it quick). I also have a navy Sept mini on the way so I need to make more space in my closet


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Neuf Bag Retails $420 Mint Green - Depop
					

Polene Neuf Bag Retails $420 Mint Green - Sold by @phantomstudios




					www.depop.com
				






			https://poshmark.com/listing/Polene-The-Numero-Neuf-6294fe1c8da5c9e5c4b957a1
		










						Polene Huit
					

Shop roma6ka's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. New. Color: nude   Full-grained calf leather. Hand-made in Spain. Delivered in a beautiful cardboard box. Suede leather lining Dimensions : 24 X 22,5 X 22,5 cm. Adjustable shoulder...




					poshmark.com


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Polene Neuf Bag Retails $420 Mint Green - Depop
> 
> 
> Polene Neuf Bag Retails $420 Mint Green - Sold by @phantomstudios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Polene-The-Numero-Neuf-6294fe1c8da5c9e5c4b957a1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene Huit
> 
> 
> Shop roma6ka's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. New. Color: nude   Full-grained calf leather. Hand-made in Spain. Delivered in a beautiful cardboard box. Suede leather lining Dimensions : 24 X 22,5 X 22,5 cm. Adjustable shoulder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Wow. This green Neuf is so stunning. If this were a Mini Neuf, I'd get this in a second.


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow. This green Neuf is so stunning. If this were a Mini Neuf, I'd get this in a second.


I never knew they made one in this color.  Is this the full sized?


----------



## Antonia

OMG, I was just on Poshmark looking at Polene bags...there are a TON of fakes on there!  They look so cheesy and they're charging high prices!!  Like, who it their right mind would pay 100's for a fake when you can pay 100's for the real deal??  Nasty people!!


----------



## JFlyte

WillWordForBags said:


> I have a Un nano in chalk in I adore the color. It is a greyish white for sure and not a bright white by any means, so I'm not sure how it would look against pure white outfits since it's not entirely different but not quite the same.  I suggest maybe getting the taupe instead, which is more of a greyish/cement and I feel that color would contrast white beautifully. Let us know what you decide.



Chiming in to agree on the taupe. I find trying to match shades of white to be tricky, as slight deviations in tone can feel less intentional. I have a taupe sept and it looks great with white. It’s such a lovely creamy neutral that’s light enough to feel summery, without having to worry about matching the tones too much. If you have a lot of warmer whites/cream in your wardrobe, you might also want to consider camel.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> I never knew they made one in this color.  Is this the full sized?


Yes, it looks like it's the full size. I want a mini but if anyone wants a full size, this color is so stunning. I would love any bag in that color.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JFlyte said:


> Chiming in to agree on the taupe. I find trying to match shades of white to be tricky, as slight deviations in tone can feel less intentional. I have a taupe sept and it looks great with white. It’s such a lovely creamy neutral that’s light enough to feel summery, without having to worry about matching the tones too much. If you have a lot of warmer whites/cream in your wardrobe, you might also want to consider camel.


Totally agree. Taupe and camel matches shades of white beautifully. 
I personally don't wear a lot of white. Mostly brown tones, cognacs, camels, earthy prints and black so the Chalk color actually goes with pretty much every single outfit in my closet. It's quite remarkable.


----------



## JenJBS

athousandmhiles24 said:


> She is hereeeee!!! Such beautiful bag in taupe  I will definitely order mini huit in cognac. I love Poléne's bag quality and craftmanship!
> 
> View attachment 5421703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421719



Congratulations!    Beautiful!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Does anyone know how long after posting may we edit posts? Wanted to edit a post from earlier tonight but the option is gone.


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> Does anyone know how long after posting may we edit posts? Wanted to edit a post from earlier tonight but the option is gone.


I think the edit button disappears once someone replies to your post.  I wish the time was unlimited or at least give us a day.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## bearygood22

Antonia said:


> I never knew they made one in this color.  Is this the full sized?


Yes, full size.  The fresh almond in full size neuf was available for sale for quite a long while. Then it sold out at some point last year (I think) and was not restocked. There is no green option for mini neuf currently, but I hope they do more greens, and different shades of green, across their different lines…  if only…


----------



## the blvo D

Does anyone have IRL pics of the mini neuf in Wheat color to share??? It seems to be the only model I haven’t seen people actually ordering or using thus far.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Well, it turns out I am returning the Umi camel I just received. Tried to wear it today and it's definitely too short for me to wear crossbody. It hits me too high above the waist (I'm almost 5'6''). I'm sad because it's such a beautiful bag and the tone of camel is perfect but the bag ends up being very uncomfortable on my shoulder because of the length of the strap.

I just requested a return on the Polene site. I am in the US and do have a DHL close by so that's not an issue and they're only charing me $20 for a return label. That does not seem too bag at all. 
However, I'm not sure why I have to wait for an "approval" and upload photos (I didn't), if I selected the sizing option, not the damaged option. 
Hope me not providing photos doesn't make them reject my return request. Ugh. This is what I wanted to avoid but I have no other choice. I Was considering listing it on Ebay but I would have to lose a lot of money if I did that and I've had the bag since Monday, lol, so that wouldn't be smart.
I would appreciate your experiences returning with Polene, if anyone wants to share. Time frames, approvals, refunds, etc. 
Thank you, darlings.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Well, it turns out I am returning the Umi camel I just received. Tried to wear it today and it's definitely too short for me to wear crossbody. It hits me too high above the waist (I'm almost 5'6''). I'm sad because it's such a beautiful bag and the tone of camel is perfect but the bag ends up being very uncomfortable on my shoulder because of the length of the strap.
> 
> I just requested a return on the Polene site. I am in the US and do have a DHL close by so that's not an issue and they're only charing me $20 for a return label. That does not seem too bag at all.
> However, I'm not sure why I have to wait for an "approval" and upload photos (I didn't), if I selected the sizing option, not the damaged option.
> Hope me not providing photos doesn't make them reject my return request. Ugh. This is what I wanted to avoid but I have no other choice. I Was considering listing it on Ebay but I would have to lose a lot of money if I did that and I've had the bag since Monday, lol, so that wouldn't be smart.
> I would appreciate your experiences returning with Polene, if anyone wants to share. Time frames, approvals, refunds, etc.
> Thank you, darlings.



Don't panic! I didn't send photos either and I successfully returned 5 purses? Don't worry at all. Once they send an approval, it will also include shipping labels and instructions on how to return. It took a few days for each, but it's pretty fast. Just sit tight. I had no problems whatsoever. 

I'm sorry about the Umi! You tested it with the long strap or long setting correct? I don't think I even tried it with the long strap, but I'm only 5 ft 1 inch haha. I just immediately returned because the zipper scratched my hand. Maybe if I waited for the leather to soften up a little...


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Well, it turns out I am returning the Umi camel I just received. Tried to wear it today and it's definitely too short for me to wear crossbody. It hits me too high above the waist (I'm almost 5'6''). I'm sad because it's such a beautiful bag and the tone of camel is perfect but the bag ends up being very uncomfortable on my shoulder because of the length of the strap.
> 
> I just requested a return on the Polene site. I am in the US and do have a DHL close by so that's not an issue and they're only charing me $20 for a return label. That does not seem too bag at all.
> However, I'm not sure why I have to wait for an "approval" and upload photos (I didn't), if I selected the sizing option, not the damaged option.
> Hope me not providing photos doesn't make them reject my return request. Ugh. This is what I wanted to avoid but I have no other choice. I Was considering listing it on Ebay but I would have to lose a lot of money if I did that and I've had the bag since Monday, lol, so that wouldn't be smart.
> I would appreciate your experiences returning with Polene, if anyone wants to share. Time frames, approvals, refunds, etc.
> Thank you, darlings.


So sorry to hear it didn’t work out for you!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Don't panic! I didn't send photos either and I successfully returned 5 purses? Don't worry at all. Once they send an approval, it will also include shipping labels and instructions on how to return. It took a few days for each, but it's pretty fast. Just sit tight. I had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sorry about the Umi! You tested it with the long strap or long setting correct? I don't think I even tried it with the long strap, but I'm only 5 ft 1 inch haha. I just immediately returned because the zipper scratched my hand. Maybe if I waited for the leather to soften up a little...



Thank you so much for being so sweet, darling!
Wait, it's supposed to come with 2 straps? I thought that was just the Dix.
I put the strap at the longest setting possible and it just sits way to high on my waist and when worn crossbody (which is my preferred style) the thick strap pulls on my shoulder-neck area and it's really uncomfortable.

When worn crossbody on the side it is fine but I don't wear bags that way. And I can imagine that worn as a shoulder bag with the strap shortened, it is also perfect but I don't wear short bags like that anymore.

So it's more a personal issue. But I'm so glad to hear that the process is easy! Thank you.
This is the first time I have an issue like that with a Polene bag. All of my other Polenes were perfect lengths.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> So sorry to hear it didn’t work out for you!


Thank you! I'm sorry too. It's a stunning bag. And it works beautifully as a side crossbody or shoulder bag, just not crossbody and I am a total crossbody girl. Oh, well. Now I can order something else! Lol. Wonder what the strap drop is on the Tonca or Mini Neuf... Have to check first I guess. But I never had a problem with the Un Nano, Dix or Huit so I'm thinking maybe the Umi was meant to be worn as a shoulder bag more than a crossbody.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you so much for being so sweet, darling!
> Wait, it's supposed to come with 2 straps? I thought that was just the Dix.
> I put the strap at the longest setting possible and it just sits way to high on my waist and when worn crossbody (which is my preferred style) the thick strap pulls on my shoulder-neck area and it's really uncomfortable.
> 
> When worn crossbody on the side it is fine but I don't wear bags that way. And I can imagine that worn as a shoulder bag with the strap shortened, it is also perfect but I don't wear short bags like that anymore.
> 
> So it's more a personal issue. But I'm so glad to hear that the process is easy! Thank you.
> This is the first time I have an issue like that with a Polene bag. All of my other Polenes were perfect lengths.
> I'll keep you posted.



I couldn't remember if it was an adjustable strap or second strap, it's been a very long time. If it doesn't work for you, then return it! Save your money for what you love 100 percent. There will be other people to love the Umi.


----------



## poleneceline

New Contemporary Designer: Polene Paris
					

Hi Mods,  Please add a subforum under contemporary designers for Polene Paris! There are multiple threads to check every day for Polene, and it would be so much nicer to have them all under one subforum. Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Fellow Polene fans, throw your support in! Let's get our forum!


----------



## poleneceline

I wish Polene came up more as an affordable, contemporary option for people looking for dupes. Like I see the LV Speedy, the LV Capucines, the Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags, but I just keep thinking to the Polene Neuf, because it's also a top handle with a lot of capacity, but it's a way more interesting shape and way more affordable.


----------



## JenJBS

We have enough Threads with enough activity to get the Polene sub-forum poleneinblack asked about!


----------



## WillWordForBags

If anyone has photos of the Neuf Mini in Wheat, please post some. I’m so intrigued to see this color. I will be ordering a Mini Neuf and a Tonca next. Not sure about the colors yet but possibly wheat or camel for the Mini Neuf and Taupe or Cognac for the Tonca.


----------



## dr3amimxage

My mini neuf in glacier just arrived and the color is so nice. Everything is perfect except one side of the handle on the top. Looks like part of the leather peeled and it’s showing the black part inside of the leather. Please tell me what do you guys think? Should I just accept it? I feel like it’s kind of obvious because the bag is so light and that missing part is black. Also, looks like the mini neuf glacier is OOS.


----------



## the blvo D

dr3amimxage said:


> My mini neuf in glacier just arrived and the color is so nice. Everything is perfect except one side of the handle on the top. Looks like part of the leather peeled and it’s showing the black part inside of the leather. Please tell me what do you guys think? Should I just accept it? I feel like it’s kind of obvious because the bag is so light and that missing part is black. Also, looks like the mini neuf glacier is OOS.



I agree the peeling looks obvious. I wouldn’t accept it myself but it’s up to you of course. In this case, I think they will (well, they have to) give you an exchange at their expense.


----------



## windnocturne

dr3amimxage said:


> My mini neuf in glacier just arrived and the color is so nice. Everything is perfect except one side of the handle on the top. Looks like part of the leather peeled and it’s showing the black part inside of the leather. Please tell me what do you guys think? Should I just accept it? I feel like it’s kind of obvious because the bag is so light and that missing part is black. Also, looks like the mini neuf glacier is OOS.


I agree you should reach out to them to ask and see what options they have for you! It does seem like a small defect to me.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dr3amimxage said:


> My mini neuf in glacier just arrived and the color is so nice. Everything is perfect except one side of the handle on the top. Looks like part of the leather peeled and it’s showing the black part inside of the leather. Please tell me what do you guys think? Should I just accept it? I feel like it’s kind of obvious because the bag is so light and that missing part is black. Also, looks like the mini neuf glacier is OOS.


This is not acceptable. This is not a $20 bag from Target. It’s a luxury product with a considerable price tag. Polene’s quality is usually perfect so they should have no problem standing by their product. 
 I’d suggest requesting a return and hopefully, they will send a replacement without charging any shipping fees.


----------



## dr3amimxage

the blvo D said:


> I agree the peeling looks obvious. I wouldn’t accept it myself but it’s up to you of course. In this case, I think they will (well, they have to) give you an exchange at their expense.





windnocturne said:


> I agree you should reach out to them to ask and see what options they have for you! It does seem like a small defect to me.





WillWordForBags said:


> This is not acceptable. This is not a $20 bag from Target. It’s a luxury product with a considerable price tag. Polene’s quality is usually perfect so they should have no problem standing by their product.
> I’d suggest requesting a return and hopefully, they will send a replacement without charging any shipping fees.





Thank you for your replies! I just emailed polene and will see what they say. Hopefully they will receive more bags in this color to do an exchange.


----------



## poleneceline

I just got an email from Polene about a Sept belt bag? Ugh I love getting emails from Polene. I hate all ads except for Polene. The individual item pages don't seem to be available yet but you can still get a sneak peak here. I am loving all the summer colors!









						sept&sept-portefeuille – Polène
					






					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## poleneceline

JenJBS said:


> We have enough Threads with enough activity to get the Polene sub-forum poleneinblack asked about!



Shoutout to all of us for being noisy and passionate about Polene! Love this enthusiasm! Just gotta keep an eye on this website to make sure it happens for real.


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> Shoutout to all of us for being noisy and passionate about Polene! Love this enthusiasm! Just gotta keep an eye on this website to make sure it happens for real.



Agreed! It's been so fun the last few months with all the posts. You picked the perfect time to request a Polene sub-forum!


----------



## JenJBS

Did anyone else get the email about the #7 belt bag that's coming? It's not on the website yet.


----------



## poleneceline

JenJBS said:


> Did anyone else get the email about the #7 belt bag that's coming? It's not on the website yet.



Yup! I hope the products go up tomorrow.


----------



## poleneceline

Alright, if I really get a mini Neuf, what color should I get? Should I stick to black, white or taupe? If so, which one? Or should I wait and see for future fun colors?

I'm very happy with my mini Huit in taupe, I think that's the perfect color for that design. So what color is best for the mini Neuf?


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> Alright, if I really get a mini Neuf, what color should I get? Should I stick to black, white or taupe? If so, which one? Or should I wait and see for future fun colors?
> 
> I'm very happy with my mini Huit in taupe, I think that's the perfect color for that design. So what color is best for the mini Neuf?



The Huit and Neuf are different enough I can see getting both styles in taupe. Just remember that different leather lots can be a bit different in color, so the two might not match exact. I'm prejudiced, but love the mini Neuf in Dune.      I'm too paranoid about dirt/stains to get a white bag. The Dune is the lightest color I own. But those colors seem to be permanent ones that will probably always be around; so even if you wait to see what new colors come out you could still get black, white, or taupe if you don't love the new colors.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## poleneceline

JenJBS said:


> The Huit and Neuf are different enough I can see getting both styles in taupe. Just remember that different leather lots can be a bit different in color, so the two might not match exact. I'm prejudiced, but love the mini Neuf in Dune.      I'm too paranoid about dirt/stains to get a white bag. The Dune is the lightest color I own. But those colors seem to be permanent ones that will probably always be around; so even if you wait to see what new colors come out you could still get black, white, or taupe if you don't love the new colors.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



My big thing with a mini Neuf is I love how the big one looks way more. It's such a statement bag at that size. The mini Neuf looks so baby! It's cute but it's a different vibe than the big one.


----------



## bubblybags

poleneinblack said:


> Yup! I hope the products go up tomorrow.


It’s alr for sale on the US website! Can add to cart.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Alright, if I really get a mini Neuf, what color should I get? Should I stick to black, white or taupe? If so, which one? Or should I wait and see for future fun colors?
> 
> I'm very happy with my mini Huit in taupe, I think that's the perfect color for that design. So what color is best for the mini Neuf?


You should totally get a different and fun colour for the mini neuf! I feel smaller bags are the best for more “daring” colours, although this is coming from me who got the regular Neuf in black LOL. (And I do love it!)

Hmmm if I were to buy the mini neuf I would chose glacier or blush.  Or, wait for a green shade to come out.


----------



## bubblybags

Anyone with a Cyme Mini can advise if it can fit a 13 inch laptop? My laptop is approx 32x22cm. The site measurements fit, but I watched some videos which suggest that it can’t fit fully. Would like to confirm. And I presume it can fit an iPad easily. Thanks!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

I think the Sept Belt Bag has been around for a while.  
I saw it 6 months ago featured on the show Emily in Paris (Season 2).
And I immediately recognized the buckle and knew it was Polene.
Felt so proud too.
I had also seen it on the website.
Did they release new colors or a new version of this?


----------



## marianne1

Weekend flowers with my mini neuf i’m in love with this color


----------



## Ramona-Ioana

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag! So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.


Hi! Please post pictures of the Neuf Mini in Dune!


----------



## strandedflower

So excited with my first polene. The color is everything


----------



## JenJBS

Ramona-Ioana said:


> Hi! Please post pictures of the Neuf Mini in Dune!



Posted on page 295 of this Thread and page 2 of the Polene Reference Thread.


----------



## girliegirl

Adding my Numero Neuf in both sizes. Just grabbed the mini while in Paris at the store. It was crazy busy in there!


----------



## JenJBS

marianne1 said:


> View attachment 5423723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend flowers with my mini neuf i’m in love with this color



Beautiful bag and flowers!


----------



## JenJBS

girliegirl said:


> Adding my Numero Neuf in both sizes. Just grabbed the mini while in Paris at the store. It was crazy busy in there!



Pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

I think they may have sent me wheat, not dune! I just emailed Polene with my pics to confirm the color. Has anyone else seen dune in person?


----------



## JenJBS

girliegirl said:


> Adding my Numero Neuf in both sizes. Just grabbed the mini while in Paris at the store. It was crazy busy in there!



Did you happen to notice the color Dune? Or wheat?


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> I think they may have sent me wheat, not dune! I just emailed Polene with my pics to confirm the color. Has anyone else seen dune in person?


Oh, wow. I would love to see the color if you have photos.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Oh, wow. I would love to see the color if you have photos.



Sorry, but don't want to keep reposting the exact same photos again and again and again. I've already posted the pics multiple times, including a post you were specifically tagged in last week when you asked for pics. I'm not trying to be rude, just trying not to clog up the thread by repeatedly posting duplicate pics.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Sorry, but don't want to keep reposting the exact same photos again and again and again. I've already posted the pics multiple times, including a post you were specifically tagged in last week when you asked for pics. I'm not trying to be rude, just trying not to clog up the thread by repeatedly posting duplicate pics.


Oh, I apologize. I misunderstood your previous post where you mention you thought they might have sent you wheat, thinking you had ordered another bag. My mistake. Won’t happen again.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Oh, I apologize. I misunderstood your previous post where you mention you thought they might have sent you wheat, thinking you had ordered another bag. My mistake. Won’t happen again.



My apologies for not being clear.


----------



## marianne1

JenJBS said:


> I think they may have sent me wheat, not dune! I just emailed Polene with my pics to confirm the color. Has anyone else seen dune in person?





I think you have the Dune one. Wheat is so yellow from what i’ve seen on TikTok and Instagram


----------



## the blvo D

marianne1 said:


> View attachment 5424176
> 
> I think you have the Dune one. Wheat is so yellow from what i’ve seen on TikTok and Instagram



Thank you for this! First time I’ve seen it outside of the Polene site. Love the color. So cute!


----------



## WillWordForBags

the blvo D said:


> Thank you for this! First time I’ve seen it outside of the Polene site. Love the color. So cute!


I agree. It looks like it’s such a unique color. I’ve been looking and have not found any photos on IG. 
I don’t have TikTok, lol. 
Wish we could see more images of these seasonal colors so we could compare, since most of Polene’s photos seem to be so different from the real thing.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> I agree. It looks like it’s such a unique color. I’ve been looking and have not found any photos on IG.
> I don’t have TikTok, lol.
> Wish we could see more images of these seasonal colors so we could compare, since most of Polene’s photos seem to be so different from the real thing.


High five to not having tiktok as well!


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> High five to not having tiktok as well!


Hahaha, totally. I mean, I’m 43. I can barely keep up with Twitter, Facebook and Instagram (I rarely go on IG for personal reasons. Mostly just for work). So yeah, no TickTock for me. But I’m happy to watch videos of Polene bags on whichever app they’re on so please, darlings, keep on posting on here.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Questions for Mini Neuf owners:
Do you find it comfortable?
Does it get heavy? Is the strap too thin? Do you consider it could be a good everyday bag? (Size is not an issue for me since I don’t carry much.)

I’m thinking of ordering a camel but I also like the blush a lot. Might order both. Not sure if colors are different enough, though.
Thank you for your feedback, darlings!


----------



## Charmainews

WillWordForBags said:


> Questions for Mini Neuf owners:
> Do you find it comfortable?
> Does it get heavy? Is the strap too thin? Do you consider it could be a good everyday bag? (Size is not an issue for me since I don’t carry much.)
> 
> I’m thinking of ordering a camel but I also like the blush a lot. Might order both. Not sure if colors are different enough, though.
> Thank you for your feedback, darlings!



It doesn't get heavy because you can only pack so much into it due to the small opening.  And that's probably the same reason the thin strap is quite comfortable imo. I've used it for everything but work (I carry a laptop...) since getting it.


----------



## girliegirl

WillWordForBags said:


> Questions for Mini Neuf owners:
> Do you find it comfortable?
> Does it get heavy? Is the strap too thin? Do you consider it could be a good everyday bag? (Size is not an issue for me since I don’t carry much.)
> 
> I’m thinking of ordering a camel but I also like the blush a lot. Might order both. Not sure if colors are different enough, though.
> Thank you for your feedback, darlings!


I’ve only carried mine once so far but it’s comfortable and light. It doesn’t hold much, I carried my small wallet, a lipstick and under eye concealer loose, mints and my IPhone and it was full.


----------



## Biogirl1

Moka Un nano is back in stock! I just ordered one…


----------



## Froydis

Biogirl1 said:


> Moka Un nano is back in stock! I just ordered one…


Ooh! Gorgeous colour!
Every time I’m on their website / get a post notification on here I want another new bag…


----------



## nataliep7

WillWordForBags said:


> Questions for Mini Neuf owners:
> Do you find it comfortable?
> Does it get heavy? Is the strap too thin? Do you consider it could be a good everyday bag? (Size is not an issue for me since I don’t carry much.)
> 
> I’m thinking of ordering a camel but I also like the blush a lot. Might order both. Not sure if colors are different enough, though.
> Thank you for your feedback, darlings!



I have been using my new mini neuf for the past three days straight and I think it's a great everyday bag! It doesn't get too heavy, the leather is very comfortable and it can carry a lot more than it looks (I've been carrying around a small cropped cardigan, cardholder, concealer, lipstick, airpods and sanitizer inside my mini neuf)!


----------



## catmiaow

nataliep7 said:


> I have been using my new mini neuf for the past three days straight and I think it's a great everyday bag! It doesn't get too heavy, the leather is very comfortable and it can carry a lot more than it looks (I've been carrying around a small cropped cardigan, cardholder, concealer, lipstick, airpods and sanitizer inside my mini neuf)!



I am torn between the mini and normal size neuf. I'm not petite i don't really wear cross body.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kverat said:


> It doesn't get heavy because you can only pack so much into it due to the small opening.  And that's probably the same reason the thin strap is quite comfortable imo. I've used it for everything but work (I carry a laptop...) since getting it.


Thank you so much! This is exactly what I wanted to know. Heard so many say that the full size Neuf gets heavy because of the thin strap, but I guess with the Mini the strap is fine since it only carries so much.


----------



## WillWordForBags

girliegirl said:


> I’ve only carried mine once so far but it’s comfortable and light. It doesn’t hold much, I carried my small wallet, a lipstick and under eye concealer loose, mints and my IPhone and it was full.





nataliep7 said:


> I have been using my new mini neuf for the past three days straight and I think it's a great everyday bag! It doesn't get too heavy, the leather is very comfortable and it can carry a lot more than it looks (I've been carrying around a small cropped cardigan, cardholder, concealer, lipstick, airpods and sanitizer inside my mini neuf)!


Thank you for this. Really helps me. I will definitely be ordering one this week. 
Now I must solve the recurring issue of which color... I want the camel because its safe, classic and goes with most things but the blush is so stunning too.


----------



## strobe

Biogirl1 said:


> Moka Un nano is back in stock! I just ordered one…


I just ordered one too! Been waiting for it to come back into stock 
This will be my second Polene, I had a numero dix in chalk which I sold because it just had too little storage capacity for the physical size. I'm very excited for my un nano though!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Don't panic! I didn't send photos either and I successfully returned 5 purses? Don't worry at all. Once they send an approval, it will also include shipping labels and instructions on how to return. It took a few days for each, but it's pretty fast. Just sit tight. I had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> I'm sorry about the Umi! You tested it with the long strap or long setting correct? I don't think I even tried it with the long strap, but I'm only 5 ft 1 inch haha. I just immediately returned because the zipper scratched my hand. Maybe if I waited for the leather to soften up a little...


Hello, my friend. How long did Polene take to approve your returns? I submitted my request on Friday and have not heard back yet.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Hello, my friend. How long did Polene take to approve your returns? I submitted my request on Friday and have not heard back yet.


Yeah, wait a week, and then you can follow up. I assume no one is checking emails on weekends.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you for this. Really helps me. I will definitely be ordering one this week.
> Now I must solve the recurring issue of which color... I want the camel because its safe, classic and goes with most things but the blush is so stunning too.



I think the blush shade is pretty versatile too. Check youtube videos, etc?


----------



## poleneceline

catmiaow said:


> I am torn between the mini and normal size neuf. I'm not petite i don't really wear cross body.



I love full size Neuf, so I will throw in a vote for full size. I always carry top handle.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you so much! This is exactly what I wanted to know. Heard so many say that the full size Neuf gets heavy because of the thin strap, but I guess with the Mini the strap is fine since it only carries so much.



Full size neuf can get just heavy enough for me to notice. I tend to carry top handle on the crook of my arm and sometimes the folds will dig in a little. However thats only if you fill the purse a lot. By itself I think its perfectly light. I dont mind a purse with some weight because I can just consider it exercise haha!


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Paris Number Nine - Burgundy
					

Shop purplehorse_1's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @juliettelucia. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!




					poshmark.com


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Yeah, wait a week, and then you can follow up. I assume no one is checking emails on weekends.


Thank you! Will do. Yeah, the French do know about work/life balance, lol. Hopefully, it won’t take too long as I can imagine the process of sending it back and getting a refund is long enough as it is.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I think the blush shade is pretty versatile too. Check youtube videos, etc?


Yeah, I’ve seen videos and I’m torn. Both are gorgeous neutrals. I’ll probably order the Neuf Mini in camel and then get a blush in another style. Wish the Tonca came in blush as I’m not really a fan of the two-tone camel.


----------



## TiTi78

I hope for the fall they release the neuf in a navy, emerald green, and red. A girl can dream right?


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## JenJBS

the blvo D said:


> Thank you for this! First time I’ve seen it outside of the Polene site. Love the color. So cute!



Please note that I am not sure this is Dune. I don't want people to get the wrong idea before I confirm with Polene that they sent me the right color. It looks nothing like Dune on their website.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you for this. Really helps me. I will definitely be ordering one this week.
> Now I must solve the recurring issue of which color... I want the camel because its safe, classic and goes with most things but the blush is so stunning too.



I vote for blush!!! But I’m biased.


----------



## poleneceline

Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## strobe

I'm considering purchasing the Numero Sept in the larger size in smooth leather, and I had some questions about the bag if anyone here who owns it could answer!
1. How is the storage capacity? I'm worried that it won't hold as much as it looks like it would due to the triangular shape.
2. Does it feel bulky/protrude when you wear it? I'd like it to lay somewhat flush against my body and don't like when structured bags stick out awkwardly.
3. Durability of the smooth leather?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> I vote for blush!!! But I’m biased.


Thank you! I’m probably going to get both colors. I just want to know if they are too similar for me to justify having both. Someone on here said that they were (I have to look for the post but someone received a blush and they said it looks very close to camel).
Maybe I can do the Mini Neuf in camel and the Mini Huit (or large one) in blush? Don’t know what other style comes in blush.


----------



## allyj128

Saw the Cyme include in a list of totes the Wall Street Journal was recommending. It was the lead photo and I immediately recognized it!


----------



## the blvo D

JenJBS said:


> Please note that I am not sure this is Dune. I don't want people to get the wrong idea before I confirm with Polene that they sent me the right color. It looks nothing like Dune on their website.



I think the Tiktok picture is the Wheat color since it’s pretty bright yellow. To me yours looks like Dune with its pink undertone. But I may be mistaken.


----------



## purplehilighter

WillWordForBags said:


> Questions for Mini Neuf owners:
> Do you find it comfortable?
> Does it get heavy? Is the strap too thin? Do you consider it could be a good everyday bag? (Size is not an issue for me since I don’t carry much.)
> 
> I’m thinking of ordering a camel but I also like the blush a lot. Might order both. Not sure if colors are different enough, though.
> Thank you for your feedback, darlings!



No, the strap is good for its size and it is less of a concern if you don't carry much. it's a great everyday bag for someone who doesn't carry much. I love it as much as I love the regular Neuf, and I interchange between the 2 regularly depending on my needs of the day. In any case, you can always swap out the strap if you want something thicker.


----------



## MinaAnais

strobe said:


> I'm considering purchasing the Numero Sept in the larger size in smooth leather, and I had some questions about the bag if anyone here who owns it could answer!
> 1. How is the storage capacity? I'm worried that it won't hold as much as it looks like it would due to the triangular shape.
> 2. Does it feel bulky/protrude when you wear it? I'd like it to lay somewhat flush against my body and don't like when structured bags stick out awkwardly.
> 3. Durability of the smooth leather?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I have the 7 in White, it is a lovely bag but can understand your hesitation.   I guess the reasons  for not using it more often are indeed storage and the protrusion. In terms of storage, a  500ml water bottle or a B5 notebook would not fit in this bag, you may be able to put some items diagonally but it can damage the shape of the bag on the long run . Due to its shape, it can protrude when worn and can look a bit odd if you are pear shaped but if one select the right strap length it looks ok (or alternatively use the hand strap which is more elegant imho).


----------



## WillWordForBags

purplehilighter said:


> No, the strap is good for its size and it is less of a concern if you don't carry much. it's a great everyday bag for someone who doesn't carry much. I love it as much as I love the regular Neuf, and I interchange between the 2 regularly depending on my needs of the day. In any case, you can always swap out the strap if you want something thicker.


Thank you. I carry very little on a daily basis: phone, card holder, tiny sanitizer, small pouch and simple keys without keychain. Sometimes I put my sunglasses on top (in a cloth cover) but those are usually on me. This Mini seems like it's perfect for me. The strap swap is a great option too. We can get creative and pair it with fun straps.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Yeah, wait a week, and then you can follow up. I assume no one is checking emails on weekends.


I got my return email! Yay. They indicate I must wrap it in the original bubble wrap and it so happens this bag did not come bubble-wrapped. Lol. They also say it takes them 15 days to process the return after they receive it so add the return shipping time and we're looking at almost a month for the refund. That's a time frame to consider when sending returns.

Thank you for your help, darling. I think I'm gonna go ahead and order my Mini Neuf in camel but wait until I get it and love it to order it in other colors as to avoid having to return any more of these bags.


----------



## dreamsandfreefalls

Hi! I'm in a bit of a dilemma - I love the mini neuf and am stuck between camel and taupe. Which colour do you guys think looks best for that design? 

(I should add that I already have an un nano mini in taupe. Not sure if it's a waste to get two bags in the same colour...)


----------



## athousandmhiles24

dreamsandfreefalls said:


> Hi! I'm in a bit of a dilemma - I love the mini neuf and am stuck between camel and taupe. Which colour do you guys think looks best for that design?
> 
> (I should add that I already have an un nano mini in taupe. Not sure if it's a waste to get two bags in the same colour...)


Camel


----------



## strobe

MinaAnais said:


> I have the 7 in White, it is a lovely bag but can understand your hesitation.   I guess the reasons  for not using it more often are indeed storage and the protrusion. In terms of storage, a  500ml water bottle or a B5 notebook would not fit in this bag, you may be able to put some items diagonally but it can damage the shape of the bag on the long run . Due to its shape, it can protrude when worn and can look a bit odd if you are pear shaped but if one select the right strap length it looks ok (or alternatively use the hand strap which is more elegant imho).


Thank you so much for your response! This is really helpful. A bag being physically large but not able to hold a lot is somewhat of a deal breaker for me :/ and I'm also worried it will be unwieldy and annoying to hold due to the size and structure, kind of like carrying a big box or something if that makes sense haha. Comfort and capacity are major factors for me, so if I have to compromise on both then it's likely a no-go. It's so beautiful though so I'm still undecided lol. Thanks again!


----------



## poleneceline

strobe said:


> Thank you so much for your response! This is really helpful. A bag being physically large but not able to hold a lot is somewhat of a deal breaker for me :/ and I'm also worried it will be unwieldy and annoying to hold due to the size and structure, kind of like carrying a big box or something if that makes sense haha. Comfort and capacity are major factors for me, so if I have to compromise on both then it's likely a no-go. It's so beautiful though so I'm still undecided lol. Thanks again!



I got multiple neuf and huit bc of this. Looks cool, holds a lot!


----------



## Froydis

dreamsandfreefalls said:


> Hi! I'm in a bit of a dilemma - I love the mini neuf and am stuck between camel and taupe. Which colour do you guys think looks best for that design?
> 
> (I should add that I already have an un nano mini in taupe. Not sure if it's a waste to get two bags in the same colour...)


I love both colours and I think both look lovely and work well on the mini Neuf. 
Taupe seems like a colder neutral, while camel is a warm tone. It might be worth looking at your wardrobe and seeing if camel would work. If yes, I’d personally go for camel as it’s nice to have a different colour to go for!


----------



## poleneceline

Froydis said:


> I love both colours and I think both look lovely and work well on the mini Neuf.
> Taupe seems like a colder neutral, while camel is a warm tone. It might be worth looking at your wardrobe and seeing if camel would work. If yes, I’d personally go for camel as it’s nice to have a different colour to go for!



I second this. I looked up what my prrsonal colors are and I am a dark winter, so cold tones and neutrals work better. Camel looked bad on me personally.


----------



## strobe

poleneinblack said:


> I got multiple neuf and huit bc of this. Looks cool, holds a lot!


The neuf mini is the only other polene on my list, so I might go for that one instead! I love how luxurious the leather looks on it and imo it looks really cute when it's full of stuff and all plump haha


----------



## Jereni

Trying my blush mini Neuf with a different color combo today! Turns out I like it with army / muted green as it is a muted, mauve tone.


----------



## poleneceline

strobe said:


> The neuf mini is the only other polene on my list, so I might go for that one instead! I love how luxurious the leather looks on it and imo it looks really cute when it's full of stuff and all plump haha



I call it my dumpling bag.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Trying my blush mini Neuf with a different color combo today! Turns out I like it with army / muted green as it is a muted, mauve tone.
> 
> View attachment 5425685


Love the whole look. The Neuf Mini blush looks perfect and the color is so much like a pinkish camel. It’s truly a modern neutral and stunning for sure. I definitely have to get this color.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Trying my blush mini Neuf with a different color combo today! Turns out I like it with army / muted green as it is a muted, mauve tone.
> 
> View attachment 5425685



Love that color with that dress!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene has always responded to my emails within a day - usual just a few hours. The fact that they aren't responding to my email asking them to confirm my Mini-Neuf is Dune makes me think it isn't, and they don't want to admit sending the wrong bag.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## dreamsandfreefalls

Thank you all for your replies! I have lots of clothes in warm tones so will likely go for the camel.


----------



## elemra

Does anyone have comparison shots of the cyme and cyme mini? Buying for my 5'5 mom, I first thought the mini was a better choice but then it looked quite small in a photo I saw. Always so hard to tell bag sizes with the polene photos


----------



## elemra

Also: has anyone had experience with Polene's repair service? The top handle of my sept broke and Polene has agreed to repair it, and they prepared all the shipping labels and all. They said it'll take about 3 weeks


----------



## WillWordForBags

I went to DHL this morning to drop off the UMI return. Let's see how long it takes for the return to be received by Polene and how long to process the refund. I'll keep you posted. Thanks to everyone who helped me with this.


----------



## poleneceline

I wish the Polene neuf came up as a dupe for the Hermes Birkin and Kelly bag. While the Neuf looks different, it functions the same way with its top handle, satchel slash tote shape. Personally, the shape is also more interesting imo. There are lots of boxy, structured bags that function the same way, why not mix it up? Capacity is amazing for the comparable sizes.


----------



## Minie26

help me choose.. numero neuf mini in chalk or black?
or camel..(but i already have loewe puzzle in small tan)


----------



## poleneceline

Minie26 said:


> help me choose.. numero neuf mini in chalk or black?
> or camel..(but i already have loewe puzzle in small tan)



I got the Neuf in black and white so...


----------



## Minie26

poleneinblack said:


> I got the Neuf in black and white so...


oh wow
which one do you prefer
if you can only have one?


----------



## poleneceline

Minie26 said:


> oh wow
> which one do you prefer
> if you can only have one?



I would have said black before because black is such a solid staple but now I think chalk. Its great for summer and winter! Depends on your wardrobe too.


----------



## LazyAzn

I know everyone is loving it but I will be returning my Neuf Mini.
I don't even carry that much in my opinion but it does not even hold my essentials.
Wallet, iPhone 11, Key pouch, Sanitizers, Tissue, Airpods and it's fully packed already.
Also I can not get pass how difficult it is to put things in and out of the tiny opening, it is too much of a hassle.

What is everyone's experience with returning to Polene?


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## WillWordForBags

LazyAzn said:


> View attachment 5426938
> View attachment 5426939
> 
> 
> I know everyone is loving it but I will be returning my Neuf Mini.
> I don't even carry that much in my opinion but it does not even hold my essentials.
> Wallet, iPhone 11, Key pouch, Sanitizers, Tissue, Airpods and it's fully packed already.
> Also I can not get pass how difficult it is to put things in and out of the tiny opening, it is too much of a hassle.
> 
> What is everyone's experience with returning to Polene?


Wow. It won't even close with just those things? I thought this bag held more. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. 
I sent my first return this week so I'm currently waiting for it to be received by Polene. I will share the time frame and details once I get the refund.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Minie26 said:


> help me choose.. numero neuf mini in chalk or black?
> or camel..(but i already have loewe puzzle in small tan)


I think both colors are a must-have. But if you had to choose one, I'd go with the Chalk. 
Black is an easy color to find and the tone is the same. Chalk, on the other hand, is a unique, greyish-taupish white that looks classy and goes with everything. I haven't seen it elsewhere except for YSL's vintage white (Crema Soft), but at 5 times the price.


----------



## strobe

wanted to share a mod shot of my new un nano in moka.. i'm obsessed!!!


----------



## Froydis

strobe said:


> wanted to share a mod shot of my new un nano in moka.. i'm obsessed!!!
> 
> View attachment 5427445


It’s gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Froydis

LazyAzn said:


> View attachment 5426938
> View attachment 5426939
> 
> 
> I know everyone is loving it but I will be returning my Neuf Mini.
> I don't even carry that much in my opinion but it does not even hold my essentials.
> Wallet, iPhone 11, Key pouch, Sanitizers, Tissue, Airpods and it's fully packed already.
> Also I can not get pass how difficult it is to put things in and out of the tiny opening, it is too much of a hassle.
> 
> What is everyone's experience with returning to Polene?


Thank for sharing! That’s good to know. I probably carry about half of what you do when on quick errands / meals out but good to know that for longer trips this might be a bit of a tight fit!

All the best of luck with the return process!


----------



## dearbag

poleneinblack said:


> I wish the Polene neuf came up as a dupe for the Hermes Birkin and Kelly bag. While the Neuf looks different, it functions the same way with its top handle, satchel slash tote shape. Personally, the shape is also more interesting imo. There are lots of boxy, structured bags that function the same way, why not mix it up? Capacity is amazing for the comparable sizes.



I beg to differ. I’d rather Polene not remind me of anything else but maintain their originality in design. It’s much more refreshing that way and is why I’m drawn to the brand in the first place when seeing the Neuf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and also why I am not very keen on the Sept since there seems to be a lot of dupes for that design on the market)


----------



## Froydis

dearbag said:


> I beg to differ. I’d rather Polene not remind me of anything else but maintain their originality in design. It’s much more refreshing that way and is why I’m drawn to the brand in the first place when seeing the Neuf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and also why I am not very keen on the Sept since there seems to be a lot of dupes for that design on the market)



I second this! I find is so refreshing that they have their own unique designs. Many young brands / lesser known brands try to only copy the big names and I find that so boring.


----------



## Minie26

LazyAzn said:


> View attachment 5426938
> View attachment 5426939
> 
> 
> I know everyone is loving it but I will be returning my Neuf Mini.
> I don't even carry that much in my opinion but it does not even hold my essentials.
> Wallet, iPhone 11, Key pouch, Sanitizers, Tissue, Airpods and it's fully packed already.
> Also I can not get pass how difficult it is to put things in and out of the tiny opening, it is too much of a hassle.
> 
> What is everyone's experience with returning to Polene?


oh wow
when i saw pictures of this bag i thought the bag looked like it could fit a lot..
this is quite a tight fit


----------



## windnocturne

LazyAzn said:


> View attachment 5426938
> View attachment 5426939
> 
> 
> I know everyone is loving it but I will be returning my Neuf Mini.
> I don't even carry that much in my opinion but it does not even hold my essentials.
> Wallet, iPhone 11, Key pouch, Sanitizers, Tissue, Airpods and it's fully packed already.
> Also I can not get pass how difficult it is to put things in and out of the tiny opening, it is too much of a hassle.
> 
> What is everyone's experience with returning to Polene?


Thank you for the photos and hope the return process is super fast and smooth for you! Have not tried returning anything to Polene myself.
If your return is successful, actually maybe you may want to consider the full sized neuf? It really isn’t that big though if you prefer crossbody then the width of the base is rather obvious when worn that way.

(I have the black full size neuf and it holds everything I need for sure, and I will continue to resist getting the mini for the same reason that you’re returning.)


----------



## poleneceline

Hey, where is our Polene subforum? XD


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## Charmainews

A leather/wicker basket just showed up under "New in". Just sayin'.


----------



## Jereni

Kverat said:


> A leather/wicker basket just showed up under "New in". Just sayin'.



I love that I can depend on this thread to tell me immediately when Polene has something new!




Again I feel like they did a great job taking a popular style and putting their spin on it. Like the Tonca, this one is not my preference but it is interesting for sure.


----------



## lilchoconut

The asymmetrical pleat is cute


----------



## poleneceline

*Me trying to tell myself I have a lot of bucket bags*


----------



## poleneceline

I love the new design. Polene really has hit their stride and created their own unique style. I wish it came with a crossbody strap!


----------



## lilchoconut

poleneinblack said:


> *Me trying to tell myself I have a lot of bucket bags*
> View attachment 5427974
> 
> View attachment 5427973


Do you have bucket bags with a lid tho!  This one looks like it has a lid. Neat


----------



## Naminé

i'd be worried it might get heavy and uncomfortable to hand carry if it's full of stuff.

I had a Kate Spade handheld floral bucket bag with no strap, but  had to sell it because it was straining my arm. I wish the Polene one had a strap, too!


----------



## hmfishy

Okay, the bucket bag got me – I'd been wanting to pull the trigger on a Polene bag for a while now, and this new release convinced me to do it! It's such a cute summer option.


----------



## WillWordForBags

This Yke bucket bag is really a design success. Unique, flirty and feminine.
This one for me is more a piece to admire and not so much a wearable, practical bag that I would use.
Still, this new bag is really stunning for sure.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


>



Thank you. This is the best review I’ve seen of this bag. It covers every single detail. Will be ordering soon.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Numero Un Mini strap hack.


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> I love that I can depend on this thread to tell me immediately when Polene has something new!
> 
> View attachment 5427831
> 
> 
> Again I feel like they did a great job taking a popular style and putting their spin on it. Like the Tonca, this one is not my preference but it is interesting for sure.


Agreed. Love the design but it's not for me. I was hopping they'd launch a bigger wicker bag. This one seems to be too small.


----------



## ggressive

Not excited for the new basket design either! Just too seasonal for me and not what I'm looking for/need in my collection. However, with how often it seems they're releasing new styles, I do look forward to another classic like their Un and Neuf. We just got Tonca! (Also not for me hehe!) So, I'm excited to see what they come up with next.


----------



## poleneceline

If I had unlimited budget I would buy the black Yke and a mini Neuf, but I don't have unlimited budget. I have a need for practical bags and a bunch of Neuf and Huit already, that is enough for me. I don't want to buy small bags because I don't like using them as much, and I know I have enough bags already.


----------



## poleneceline

It would be fun to see them make a special edition version of Yke where the leather and wicker basket parts swap places.


----------



## poleneceline

I wonder if the Yke is a bag that can be worn for evenings, even though it is a wicker basket. Who made the rules for evening bags anyway? I feel zero interest in clutches and small bags, which is why I carry my Neuf and Huit to evenings out too.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> If I had unlimited budget I would buy the black Yke and a mini Neuf, but I don't have unlimited budget. I have a need for practical bags and a bunch of Neuf and Huit already, that is enough for me. I don't want to buy small bags because I don't like using them as much, and I know I have enough bags already.


Absolutely agreed. Cheers to conscious bag purchasing!


----------



## dearbag

Speaking of conscious bag purchasing, does anyone here have the *Un Micro bag*? How do you like it? Can you justify spending $170? I know it probably won't even hold a key but dang it looks so friggin' cute I can't talk myself out of it.  Or maybe I can just look at it as a wallet or a piece of art -- whatever lol.


----------



## Punkey

dearbag said:


> Speaking of conscious bag purchasing, does anyone here have the *Un Micro bag*? How do you like it? Can you justify spending $170? I know it probably won't even hold a key but dang it looks so friggin' cute I can't talk myself out of it.  Or maybe I can just look at it as a wallet or a piece of art -- whatever lol.


I got the micro only to go for walks so I can put my keys in it. I used to put my keys in my bra which would bother me but all other bags were too big to take for a walk. It fits keys, credit cards and an airport case without looking stuffed. It certainly is not an everyday bag. I get quite a bit of use out of mine and am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Punkey

windnocturne said:


> Absolutely agreed. Cheers to conscious bag purchasing!


Couldn't agree more. I am really trying to be more conscious when it comes to bag purchasing. I've got 4 Polene bags now and am enjoying all of them. I go through phases and am using some more than others. I just changed from the nano to the huit and am loving the switch-up.
My last 3 bag purchases were Polene but there is another more pricier bag on my dream list for such a long time. I wasn't really able to justify the price before because I could get 3 Polene bags for the price of the other one but I know that I will get more use out of it. 
I think the price per wear is super important when buying a bag. Another thing with the trendy bags is that there is a new style just around the corner. However, Polene seems to be a bit late when it comes to trends though which I don't mind but maybe they should trust their designers to try something extraordinary and not run after most bag trends.


----------



## purplehilighter

Punkey said:


> Couldn't agree more. I am really trying to be more conscious when it comes to bag purchasing. I've got 4 Polene bags now and am enjoying all of them. I go through phases and am using some more than others. I just changed from the nano to the huit and am loving the switch-up.
> My last 3 bag purchases were Polene but there is another more pricier bag on my dream list for such a long time. I wasn't really able to justify the price before because I could get 3 Polene bags for the price of the other one but I know that I will get more use out of it.
> I think the price per wear is super important when buying a bag. Another thing with the trendy bags is that there is a new style just around the corner. However, Polene seems to be a bit late when it comes to trends though which I don't mind but maybe they should trust their designers to try something extraordinary and not run after most bag trends.


I feel you. I was in Germany recently and I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on a luxury brand bag when I know I can get something equally good (maybe even better!) for less and would get more wear out of it. Polene has definitely changed my preferences and my bank account is grateful for it (sorta)!

That said, am still mulling over the Cyme (regular). Pity there isn't as much reviews as the Un, Sept, Huit or Neuf.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Found this new vlog that shows the Polene store inside. Lots of useful comparisons, colors and sizes.


----------



## Milsaar

Hi! I also ordered the mocca in smooth leather, I love the color and the smooth leather! Here she is with my trio.


----------



## Biogirl1

Milsaar said:


> Hi! I also ordered the mocca in smooth leather, I love the color and the smooth leather! Here she is with my trio.


I just got my moka and I loooooveeee  it so much! It is such an amazing shade of brown! I didn’t realize it was going to be the smooth leather but I’m glad it is. Just so stunning!


----------



## Biogirl1

My Un nanos wanted to dress up. Silks are from Furla. Nude and lilac nanos. Nude is more pinkish in real life (this looks yellow for some reason but it’s really more pale peach maybe). I wasn’t sold on the lilac—doesn’t look very purple to me, but once I put the silk on it, I was much happier!


----------



## Biogirl1

In addition to my moka, I got a huit micro to join my Un micro. To join in that discussion, I don’t wear my micros—they are just cute art to put on my work desk to make me happy!


----------



## strobe

Wanted to share that after using my smooth moka un nano nonstop since receiving earlier this week, I did get a small scratch and was able to buff it out COMPLETELY with my fingers. I'm actually amazed at how the scratch completely disappeared. I've always heard people saying they buff out scratches on their smooth leather but it's never actually worked for me until now!! Just in case anyone is worried about going for smooth leather, the polene one seems very resilient!


----------



## Antigone

I saw a Polene Dix in the wild yesterday. I love it!


----------



## Biogirl1

strobe said:


> Wanted to share that after using my smooth moka un nano nonstop since receiving earlier this week, I did get a small scratch and was able to buff it out COMPLETELY with my fingers. I'm actually amazed at how the scratch completely disappeared. I've always heard people saying they buff out scratches on their smooth leather but it's never actually worked for me until now!! Just in case anyone is worried about going for smooth leather, the polene one seems very resilient!


So happy to hear that! Glad the scratch went away.


----------



## Froydis

WillWordForBags said:


> Found this new vlog that shows the Polene store inside. Lots of useful comparisons, colors and sizes.



Thanks for sharing this video! I enjoyed watching it.

I'm half Japanese and some titbits mentioned in the video that might be interesting for you all:
- Polène is to open a shop in Tokyo this year in Omotesando
- Bags made in Andalusia in Spain
- General comments are all bags are light (something particuarly important among Japanese customers)
- Huit is most popular among Japanese customers, particularly because it also works with kimono outfits
- They mentioned the NY shop will open in Aug / Sept
- The lady in the green cardigan is 150cm if you want a size comparison


----------



## WillWordForBags

Froydis said:


> Thanks for sharing this video! I enjoyed watching it.
> 
> I'm half Japanese and some titbits mentioned in the video that might be interesting for you all:
> - Polène is to open a shop in Tokyo this year in Omotesando
> - Bags made in Andalusia in Spain
> - General comments are all bags are light (something particuarly important among Japanese customers)
> - Huit is most popular among Japanese customers, particularly because it also works with kimono outfits
> - They mentioned the NY shop will open in Aug / Sept
> - The lady in the green cardigan is 150cm if you want a size comparison


Thank you so much for this. You are so sweet.  I wanted to know what they were saying and now I do! Lol. So excited for the new shops opening, especially the NY one. Hope they start fulfilling US orders from that store so we can get them even faster.
Polene rocks. I am 100% obsessed.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Biogirl1 said:


> My Un nanos wanted to dress up. Silks are from Furla. Nude and lilac nanos. Nude is more pinkish in real life (this looks yellow for some reason but it’s really more pale peach maybe). I wasn’t sold on the lilac—doesn’t look very purple to me, but once I put the silk on it, I was much happier!
> View attachment 5429287
> View attachment 5429291


Stunning idea.


----------



## Jereni

strobe said:


> wanted to share a mod shot of my new un nano in moka.. i'm obsessed!!!
> 
> View attachment 5427445





Milsaar said:


> Hi! I also ordered the mocca in smooth leather, I love the color and the smooth leather! Here she is with my trio.



So excited to see photos of the moka with the smooth leather. I am sooo tempted. How would you describe the shade of brown?


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Found this new vlog that shows the Polene store inside. Lots of useful comparisons, colors and sizes.



Wow! This is really helpful. 
It’s convinced me that while the beige neuf is beautiful, it probably won’t work with my skin tone. And I probably won’t get an un mini either. 
However, it makes me really tempted to get a blush neuf now though, and much more tempted to consider a lilac cyme arggggg


----------



## Milsaar

Biogirl1 said:


> I just got my moka and I loooooveeee  it so much! It is such an amazing shade of brown! I didn’t realize it was going to be the smooth leather but I’m glad it is. Just so stunning!



Congrats!   after I got the trio with the flap made of smooth leather I really wanted the whole bag to be made of this leather as it feels so divine  If the tan ever comes in smooth leather I really couldn't resist that 



Jereni said:


> So excited to see photos of the moka with the smooth leather. I am sooo tempted. How would you describe the shade of brown?



I think the color looks pretty true in my pictures, its like this colder tone dark chocolate brown  I think it is very unique color and is easy to wear with different outfits. Also I have to add, the un nano is perfect crossbody bag for me, the shape is so spot on!


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Wow! This is really helpful.
> It’s convinced me that while the beige neuf is beautiful, it probably won’t work with my skin tone. And I probably won’t get an un mini either.
> However, it makes me really tempted to get a blush neuf now though, and much more tempted to consider a lilac cyme arggggg


I'm glad this helped. It helped me too. 
I feel the same way about the Nano un Mini. For me, the size of it (being bigger than the Nano) and the chain strap is not a good combination as it makes the bag be very uncomfortable and heavy. I love the Un Nano. I have 2 and will probably have a few more because of how unique, easy and spacious it is.
I also agree on the beige color. I like seeing it IRL like that. It's stunning but I'm more inclined to get the camel and blush because the warmer tones match my pale skin way better.
Oh, and the Cyme in lilac is on my wishlist so we'll be bag twins.


----------



## WillWordForBags

See, this is what I love about Polene. Their refined branding and artistic storytelling makes me feel like I’m watching Game of Thrones but with stunning bags. 
Their essence goes beyond the product themselves. They are not only selling bags, they’re inspiring a certain lifestyle and taste level.
They are really remarkable.
I’m so glad I found them and so happy to be a part of this community.


----------



## strobe

Jereni said:


> So excited to see photos of the moka with the smooth leather. I am sooo tempted. How would you describe the shade of brown?


The moka is pretty hard to capture accurately in photos but here's my most accurate pic! I would describe it as a creamy milky chocolate brown, like a light milk chocolate. In the photos online it looked darker and maybe more red-toned. It's a beautiful color and I've found it goes with all my outfits so far, which is interesting because I typically go for black bags!


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> See, this is what I love about Polene. Their refined branding and artistic storytelling makes me feel like I’m watching Game of Thrones but with stunning bags.
> Their essence goes beyond the product themselves. They are not only selling bags, they’re inspiring a certain lifestyle and taste level.
> They are really remarkable.
> I’m so glad I found them and so happy to be a part of this community.




Agreed! Now if they'd just use names and pictures that accurately reflect their beautiful colors!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Agreed! Now if they'd just use names and pictures that accurately reflect their beautiful colors!


Jen, did you ever hear back from Polene about your Neuf Mini color??


----------



## Antonia

strobe said:


> The moka is pretty hard to capture accurately in photos but here's my most accurate pic! I would describe it as a creamy milky chocolate brown, like a light milk chocolate. In the photos online it looked darker and maybe more red-toned. It's a beautiful color and I've found it goes with all my outfits so far, which is interesting because I typically go for black bags!


This color is so beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Jen, did you ever hear back from Polene about your Neuf Mini color??



Nope.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Nope.


Wow, so sorry to hear Jen!   Have you tried contacting them again?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear Jen!   Have you tried contacting them again?



No. Not worth it.


----------



## Milsaar

JenJBS said:


> No. Not worth it.



It took them two weeks to answer me, apparently they had some kind of a problem. I'm sure they will answer eventually!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I'm currently waiting for this beauty to arrive   



I ordered it on saturday and already recieved an e-mail from DHL a few hours ago, that it's already been picked up for transit and expected to be delivered on wednesday this week! 
I guess I'm lucky, because I see that it's now marked as an "Pre-order" bag with shipping on July 22nd on the website

Has anyone else here ordered it? What delivery date have you got?


----------



## Jereni

strobe said:


> The moka is pretty hard to capture accurately in photos but here's my most accurate pic! I would describe it as a creamy milky chocolate brown, like a light milk chocolate. In the photos online it looked darker and maybe more red-toned. It's a beautiful color and I've found it goes with all my outfits so far, which is interesting because I typically go for black bags!



Omg thank you for sharing!!! Gosh this is gorgeous. It’s like my dream brown. Decisions decisions…


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Omg thank you for sharing!!! Gosh this is gorgeous. It’s like my dream brown. Decisions decisions…


I agree. This color is such a perfect, cold brown. I would order this in a second, except for I just purchased another Un Nano in Tan and I cannot justify another Un Nano right now (even though tan is a very different color). Plus, I am also ordering my first Neuf Mini and that's a lot of Polene bags in a short time. I notice that if I space out the orders, I enjoy each bag more. Shipping is the same fee if I order together o separately, so I am trying to order only one at a time for now.


----------



## hmfishy

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> I'm currently waiting for this beauty to arrive
> View attachment 5430378
> 
> 
> I ordered it on saturday and already recieved an e-mail from DHL a few hours ago, that it's already been picked up for transit and expected to be delivered on wednesday this week!
> I guess I'm lucky, because I see that it's now marked as an "Pre-order" bag with shipping on July 22nd on the website
> 
> Has anyone else here ordered it? What delivery date have you got?



I ordered on Friday and my DHL delivery date is next Monday, 6/27! Fingers crossed it comes earlier!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

hmfishy said:


> I ordered on Friday and my DHL delivery date is next Monday, 6/27! Fingers crossed it comes earlier!


Oh wow, where do you live? I keep my fingers crossed for you recieving the package earlier


----------



## Antonia

hmfishy said:


> I ordered on Friday and my DHL delivery date is next Monday, 6/27! Fingers crossed it comes earlier!


You'll probably have it by Weds of this coming week..they always over estimate the delivery date at first, then boom, there it is!


----------



## samfalstaff

Biogirl1 said:


> It’s the Deux! Is that a suede body with a croc flap? If so, we’re bag twins!


Yes!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Not exactly a Polene update but sharing anyway… 
So after hearing that Polene wasn’t planning to restock the Mini Huit in fresh almond green, I started to look for a similar option and stumbled upon this Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini Bucket in mint green textured leather. Not the same by any means but found it on sale for a great price and decided to go for it.

This is clearly not a replacement for the stunning Polene almond color but I wanted to indulge in a modern shade of green for the summer, and this one seemed like a nice consolation price.
In case anyone had Polene almond withdrawal syndrome like me and wanted to get one, it’s on sale at Saks for a great deal, considering their original price is higher now.


----------



## purplehilighter

Hmm... The large Cyme seems to be getting popular... Or is something else happening?


----------



## WillWordForBags

So my Polene return has been delivered in Spain. It only took 5 days total since I dropped it off at DHL. That's impressive for only $20. 
Now, we'll see how long it takes for them to process refund. I'll keep you posted.

In any case, this option seems to be better than posting bags online and having to take a huge hit (plus the dreaded 1099-K IRS issue with Ebay and other marketplaces). 

I wish I would have known that the Polene return process was possible and frankly, not at all complicated or long compared to the return time frames we're seeing with some of the other stores in the US. 
This return was received in Spain within 5 days and I've had Saks, NM and Nordstrom returns that take 2-3 weeks to be received. Something to think about.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> So my Polene return has been delivered in Spain. It only took 5 days total since I dropped it off at DHL. That's impressive for only $20.
> Now, we'll see how long it takes for them to process refund. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> In any case, this option seems to be better than posting bags online and having to take a huge hit (plus the dreaded 1099-K IRS issue with Ebay and other marketplaces).
> 
> I wish I would have known that the Polene return process was possible and frankly, not at all complicated or long compared to the return time frames we're seeing with some of the other stores in the US.
> This return was received in Spain within 5 days and I've had Saks, NM and Nordstrom returns that take 2-3 weeks to be received. Something to think about.


Thanks for this! I recently re-homed my Polene beri (thought more rationally about it and decided it really didn’t fit my lifestyle actually, found that knots along the strap tended to dig in a little) and yes took a pretty big hit. Should have just returned directly to Polene instead oh well…


----------



## Punkey

WillWordForBags said:


> Not exactly a Polene update but sharing anyway…
> So after hearing that Polene wasn’t planning to restock the Mini Huit in fresh almond green, I started to look for a similar option and stumbled upon this Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini Bucket in mint green textured leather. Not the same by any means but found it on sale for a great price and decided to go for it.
> 
> This is clearly not a replacement for the stunning Polene almond color but I wanted to indulge in a modern shade of green for the summer, and this one seemed like a nice consolation price.
> In case anyone had Polene almond withdrawal syndrome like me and wanted to get one, it’s on sale at Saks for a great deal, considering their original price is higher now.
> 
> View attachment 5430628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430630


MG is my all time favourite   
This color is really stunning!


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Thanks for this! I recently re-homed my Polene beri (thought more rationally about it and decided it really didn’t fit my lifestyle actually, found that knots along the strap tended to dig in a little) and yes took a pretty big hit. Should have just returned directly to Polene instead oh well…


Totally agreed. I sold a couple on Ebay before because for some reason, I thought returns weren't accepted. 

I took huge hits on both because in order to resell on Ebay (or elsewhere) we have to list the bag at a significantly reduced price or else it won't be worth it for buyers who can simply order directly from Polene and get a brand new bag in 5 days or less. So unless they are saving at least $80-$100, it won't sell. The only exception to this is listing a bag that is no longer sold by Polene (a discontinued color, for instance). Then the price goes up even higher than the Polene retail. 

But other than that, it's always puzzling to me to see pre-owned Polene bags on Ebay going for the same price as Polene and an even higher (slower) shipping service fee.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Punkey said:


> MG is my all time favourite
> This color is really stunning!


Thank you! I love MG as well. I support the efforts of those two young women getting together and creating a much needed affordable luxury brand. Its simple lines and easy, lightweight bags are a perfect example of the modern and more demure style we've come to love after being saturated with heavy logo wars and a price gouging market. 

The only con I find with Mansur Gavriel is how delicate their smooth leathers are. Some actually enjoy the natural progression of how a naked leather gets heavily scratched, as they feel it adds character and texture to the look. 
I don't personally like that much "character" on a $500-800 USD bag, so I now try to purchase their textured leathers more often, which have proven to be way more durable.
Plus, finding MG on sale is fairly easy these days, so I don't purchase them at regular price anymore.


----------



## everydaywei

For those who have the Huit/eight in taupe, would you say the colour is more grey or does it lean more of a muddy grey yellow? I've seen photos online that look different so am curious to know. If only they'd restock it in the almond shade!


----------



## poleneceline

everydaywei said:


> For those who have the Huit/eight in taupe, would you say the colour is more grey or does it lean more of a muddy grey yellow? I've seen photos online that look different so am curious to know. If only they'd restock it in the almond shade!



Cool grey and beige, hence "greige." Is there a particular shade you're trying to avoid or color tone? I also avoid yellow or warm tones because they turn me yellow, and I don't see this problem with Taupe.


----------



## everydaywei

poleneinblack said:


> Cool grey and beige, hence "greige." Is there a particular shade you're trying to avoid or color tone? I also avoid yellow or warm tones because they turn me yellow, and I don't see this problem with Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5431258


Thank you! That looks like a really nice shade of grey, I don't like taupes that have too much of an ochre/yellow tinge to them.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Another comparison of the Neufs.

I feel the same way as Jess (the YouTuber) in that I’ve recently noticed I’m more drawn to my Polenes than my other, more expensive designer brands.

I don’t know about y’all, but I’m starting to feel contempt for some of these brands and their constant, outrageous price increases.
With the current state of the world’s economy and the cost of life, housing and essential goods in the US, it seems aggressive to raise prices like that every couple of months by 10-40% each time.
Paying close to $3-$5k for an entry level designer handbag has become pretty ridiculous.
That’s why I’ve grown to love wearing my Polene bags even more because the best part if they’re worth every penny and you don’t have to go homeless to own one.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Cool grey and beige, hence "greige." Is there a particular shade you're trying to avoid or color tone? I also avoid yellow or warm tones because they turn me yellow, and I don't see this problem with Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5431258


Beautiful colour, so tempting.



WillWordForBags said:


> Totally agreed. I sold a couple on Ebay before because for some reason, I thought returns weren't accepted.
> 
> I took huge hits on both because in order to resell on Ebay (or elsewhere) we have to list the bag at a significantly reduced price or else it won't be worth it for buyers who can simply order directly from Polene and get a brand new bag in 5 days or less. So unless they are saving at least $80-$100, it won't sell. The only exception to this is listing a bag that is no longer sold by Polene (a discontinued color, for instance). Then the price goes up even higher than the Polene retail.
> 
> But other than that, it's always puzzling to me to see pre-owned Polene bags on Ebay going for the same price as Polene and an even higher (slower) shipping service fee.


In the process of shipping my bag to the buyer I discovered that actually there’s a DHL drop off point just 10 min walk away from my place. Arg! Returns next time for sure and not re-selling.
Completely agree how strange it is that people would try to re-sell items at close to the original price - who would buy? Plus, I am very wary of many fakes claiming to be original polene. 
I just spotted one recently on Depop, it’s a “fresh almond neuf mini” with a tag that says “Numero sept”… so fake and selling for 300USD too! I don’t know how to report sellers on Depop though. If it is a replica they should say so, and price it accordingly. Won’t comment on whether replicas should be “allowed”, I agree with many points brought up recently in this thread already.


----------



## Ethereial

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you so much for this. You are so sweet.  I wanted to know what they were saying and now I do! Lol. So excited for the new shops opening, especially the NY one. Hope they start fulfilling US orders from that store so we can get them even faster.
> Polene rocks. I am 100% obsessed.



When's the NY shop supposed to open? I thought it was supposed to be in January but we're still waiting


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Beautiful colour, so tempting.
> 
> 
> In the process of shipping my bag to the buyer I discovered that actually there’s a DHL drop off point just 10 min walk away from my place. Arg! Returns next time for sure and not re-selling.
> Completely agree how strange it is that people would try to re-sell items at close to the original price - who would buy? Plus, I am very wary of many fakes claiming to be original polene.
> I just spotted one recently on Depop, it’s a “fresh almond neuf mini” with a tag that says “Numero sept”… so fake and selling for 300USD too! I don’t know how to report sellers on Depop though. If it is a replica they should say so, and price it accordingly. Won’t comment on whether replicas should be “allowed”, I agree with many points brought up recently in this thread already.


Totally. I’ve seen dozens of Polene fakes on Poshmark. It’s rather gross. They’re horrible imitations.  
I mean, Polene is affordable. Why pay almost the same for an inauthetic bag? Counterfeiters have nothing better to do and those who knowingly purchase these fakes have no respect. Seriously disappointing.


----------



## WillWordForBags




----------



## Froydis

WillWordForBags said:


>



Thanks for sharing! So good to see the new basket bag in detail. I feel like it’s a shame it’s not lined, but maybe that’s just me…

Personally, I do like the look of the bag and would like a basket bag one day but I don’t think this is the one - mainly because I really like to have a handsfree option given I have kids.  If I can’t wear my bag on my shoulder (or even better crossbody) it’s just not practical!


----------



## Froydis

WillWordForBags said:


> Totally. I’ve seen dozens of Polene fakes on Poshmark. It’s rather gross. They’re horrible imitations.
> I mean, Polene is affordable. Why pay almost the same for an inauthetic bag? Counterfeiters have nothing better to do and those who knowingly purchase these fakes have no respect. Seriously disappointing.


That just make me so sad  Fakes are awful no matter how well they are made.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

WillWordForBags said:


>



Thanks so much for sharing, now I'm even more eager to get mine! It's sooo gorgeous    I've been looking for reviews as well, and was almost believing I ahould make my own as I didn't see anyone else, and I'll get mine today. But now this is up, even in the same colour option as mine, so I won't bother. It seems to be just as gorgeous as I thought, and I don't think I'll mind that it's got no lining


----------



## WillWordForBags

Froydis said:


> Thanks for sharing! So good to see the new basket bag in detail. I feel like it’s a shame it’s not lined, but maybe that’s just me…
> 
> Personally, I do like the look of the bag and would like a basket bag one day but I don’t think this is the one - mainly because I really like to have a handsfree option given I have kids.  If I can’t wear my bag on my shoulder (or even better crossbody) it’s just not practical!


I agree 100%.  The bag is gorgeous but I'm so used to crossbody, that I definitely need the strap. They could have easily done that with this bag by adding another ring on the opposite side for the strap. That would have made the bag way more attractive, in my opinion. But I guess they are more focused on creating unique designs than making practical bags.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


>



Great post. They certainly increased the price of the full size NEUF since then, from $390 to $420.


----------



## hmfishy

Antonia said:


> You'll probably have it by Weds of this coming week..they always over estimate the delivery date at first, then boom, there it is!



You were absolutely right! My Yke arrived today. It's such a cutie in person, too!


----------



## Froydis

hmfishy said:


> You were absolutely right! My Yke arrived today. It's such a cutie in person, too!


Looks great!


----------



## poleneceline

My babies!


----------



## Kimbashop

I just got back from Paris where I visited the Polene store. It was a great experience (service was amazing). While I was tempted by many styles, I ultimately chose Le Dix. They were sold out of all colors except the smooth cognac. I would have bought the black smooth if they had it in stock and nearly ordered it to be sent to my home but I ended up loving the cognac color. It really shows off the saddle bag aesthetic. I will say that I was also very tempted by the Umi, the Neuf, and the Sept mini. I will likely order the Umi in Nov-Dec when they offer free shipping. 

very happy with the Dix! Such an easy bag to wear.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> My babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431850
> View attachment 5431851


Stunning collection.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kimbashop said:


> I just got back from Paris where I visited the Polene store. It was a great experience (service was amazing). While I was tempted by many styles, I ultimately chose Le Dix. They were sold out of all colors except the smooth cognac. I would have bought the black smooth if they had it in stock and nearly ordered it to be sent to my home but I ended up loving the cognac color. It really shows off the saddle bag aesthetic. I will say that I was also very tempted by the Umi, the Neuf, and the Sept mini. I will likely order the Umi in Nov-Dec when they offer free shipping.
> 
> very happy with the Dix! Such an easy bag to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431868


Beautiful. This exact bag is on my list.


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> Beautiful. This exact bag is on my list.


Thank you! I really love the contrast stitching. It feels both classic and modern.


----------



## Antonia

hmfishy said:


> You were absolutely right! My Yke arrived today. It's such a cutie in person, too!


  Oh yay!!  Congrats on your new beauty!!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I really love the contrast stitching. It feels both classic and modern.


That’s exactly right. And I agree about this color working perfectly with the saddle style. It makes the bag look much more expensive and sophisticated. Do let us know how the smooth leather holds up with use. Enjoy!


----------



## poleneceline

Has anyone seen Polene handbags out in the wild? Someone else carrying them for example? I saw them once on someone else recently, also shopping in a luxury mall for designer handbags. I think she had the Polene Un full size.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## Julija

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone seen Polene handbags out in the wild? Someone else carrying them for example? I saw them once on someone else recently, also shopping in a luxury mall for designer handbags. I think she had the Polene Un full size.



I see them from time to time here in Barcelona. I'm always get excited to spot one. Usually it is Un mini or Un nano.


----------



## Froydis

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone seen Polene handbags out in the wild? Someone else carrying them for example? I saw them once on someone else recently, also shopping in a luxury mall for designer handbags. I think she had the Polene Un full size.


I’ve only seen two so far in London (a Numéro Sept Mini in the ladies at Roka Aldwych and a Numéro Un Mini near Bond Street station). I would have expected to see more but it’s probably because I’ve only been aware of Polène recently.


----------



## lemon42

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone seen Polene handbags out in the wild? Someone else carrying them for example? I saw them once on someone else recently, also shopping in a luxury mall for designer handbags. I think she had the Polene Un full size.



Are you trying to start another thread for youy quest of getting a full Polène sub-forum  (which I totally support) ?

Lately I have been seeing them quite often on my commute to work, at least two or three per day. Disclaimer though, I live and work in Paris, so my sample is biased.
I usually see people with numéro un nano or mini, saw a few full sizes in interesting colours, as well as a couple of Sept.


----------



## WillWordForBags

EDITED

Polene Return Update:
So 4 hours after I received the "return received" email, I just got another email saying that my refund was processed.
The whole process took only 8 days. I'm impressed. This is great service because knowing that the return process is so fast and simple, I will probably order even more than before and worry less about not totally loving each bag.


----------



## zinacef

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone seen Polene handbags out in the wild? Someone else carrying them for example? I saw them once on someone else recently, also shopping in a luxury mall for designer handbags. I think she had the Polene Un full size.


Of all places in Cosmopolitan Hotel in Las Vegas! it was so pretty!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone seen Polene handbags out in the wild? Someone else carrying them for example? I saw them once on someone else recently, also shopping in a luxury mall for designer handbags. I think she had the Polene Un full size.


I've only seen one girl wearing a Sept Mini inside a Madewell store in FL. Funny thing is I was wearing my chalk Un Nano and we gave each other a Polene lover's look. It's like being part of secret club.


----------



## Kimbashop

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone seen Polene handbags out in the wild? Someone else carrying them for example? I saw them once on someone else recently, also shopping in a luxury mall for designer handbags. I think she had the Polene Un full size.


I saw several in London and Paris, although that isn't much of a surprise. It was one of the more popular handbags and it was great to see how people styled them. The other handbags I saw a lot of in Paris included A.P.C., Chanel, BV, and Balenciaga.


----------



## poleneceline

Reddit

Here's a discussion of people's experiences with Polene. I noticed one comment up top saying quality has gone down recently with increasing popularity. Have people been having the same experience? I checked my new Huits and Neuf recently and I didn't see anything glaring.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Here's my Yké, and I'm obsessed   I got it yesterday, but haven't had time to post until now. So glad I ordered it so early, it'll be much used and loved this summer


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

poleneinblack said:


> Reddit
> 
> Here's a discussion of people's experiences with Polene. I noticed one comment up top saying quality has gone down recently with increasing popularity. Have people been having the same experience? I checked my new Huits and Neuf recently and I didn't see anything glaring.


I got my first Polene back in 2019 (Numero un mini), and have got Numero neuf, Numero onze and Yké the last few months. All 4 are in pristine condition, top quality handbags!  So my love for Polène is just growing with each purchase, I don't agree at all with the comment from Reddit.


----------



## WillWordForBags

A few Polene bags shown here. Good for size and color references.


----------



## poleneceline

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Here's my Yké, and I'm obsessed   I got it yesterday, but haven't had time to post until now. So glad I ordered it so early, it'll be much used and loved this summer
> View attachment 5432539



So cute!!! Please show mod shots and what fits in there! I love this design a lot.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

poleneinblack said:


> So cute!!! Please show mod shots and what fits in there! I love this design a lot.


Sure, will post tomorrow


----------



## WillWordForBags




----------



## WillWordForBags




----------



## poleneceline

I just got my apartment deposit back recently, and my first instinct was "yay, more Polene handbags!" But actually that money is going to pay for the ones I already bought before, and maybe food and gas in the future...


----------



## poleneceline

I wonder how big the Polene Neuf mini is compared to the full size. I'm not sure if anyone ever complained about the opening on the Polene Neuf because it's big enough for me to get both my hands in when I'm looking for stuff. This has actually come in handy a lot because it's a black hole bag for sure.


----------



## poleneceline

So it's been a month so far with "purse peace" and I have to say, I couldn't be happier. I'm perfectly content with my small collection and every day I still enjoy looking at and enjoying my Polene bags. I recently went to a fancy dinner and while I enjoyed seeing all the eye candy like Chanel, YSL, Louis Vuitton, my little Neuf stood out from the crowd. Polene designs are just so unique.


----------



## poleneceline

Bad selfies but wanted to share anyway.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Here's some mod shots with the Yké, and also an example of what it can fit! I'm really impressed as it fits all my essentials with ease  Here it is with my large Samsung galaxy S20 FE, bulky 6 key holder, Bottega card holder, sunglasses case and a lip balm!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I just got my apartment deposit back recently, and my first instinct was "yay, more Polene handbags!" But actually that money is going to pay for the ones I already bought before, and maybe food and gas in the future...


That's a smart plan!
I feel that with Polene its easy go overboard because prices are so "affordable" compared to YSL, Chanel, etc., that we order many bags in a short period of time but then possibly not enjoy each one to the fullest like we might do with the others. 
At least for me, when I purchase a more expensive designer bag, I buy one at a time and have to wait a whiiiile till the next one after dropping over $2k a pop.
I have at least 3 solid choices on my Polene wishlist but will try to go one at a time. Also, at over $400 each, they also start adding up if we order too many.


----------



## WillWordForBags




----------



## poleneceline

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Here's some mod shots with the Yké, and also an example of what it can fit! I'm really impressed as it fits all my essentials with ease  Here it is with my large Samsung galaxy S20 FE, bulky 6 key holder, Bottega card holder, sunglasses case and a lip balm!
> View attachment 5432938
> View attachment 5432939
> View attachment 5432940
> View attachment 5432941
> View attachment 5432942



Can you post these in the Yke thread?


----------



## sdlc

Anyone got the Tonca? How do you find it? Thanks!


----------



## poleneceline

sdlc said:


> Anyone got the Tonca? How do you find it? Thanks!








						New Polene Tonca
					

Thread to discuss and share information on the new Polene Tonca.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




We have a thread for the tonca but I am looking for more content to share. Hopefully other TPFers will share their bags.


----------



## misformaddie

Hi ladies! Longtime lurker and big Polene lover, have decided to finally come out of hiding and join the chat. 

I recently purchased my first ever polene, No.1 mini in Grey and I love it! Used it every day since.

Just in case this is helpful for anyone though, I also purchased the No.1 nano in taupe in the same order, as I love the style, and turns out that irl they are pretty much identical in colour. I was surprised, as the taupe looks more browny in tone on the site and mini grey a more steel grey, but trust me - in person the colours on these two was practically identical. I decided to return the nano as I didn’t want two bags in the same colour.

Unfortunately I didn’t take any pics side by side before I did, but hope this is a helpful insight for anyone ordering without seeing in person first.

I love the design of the nano though - and the Moka is now on my list, along with the adorable new Sept belt bag (I’m thinking in burgundy because the contrast stitching is gorgeous!)

Thanks for all your pics and insights in this forum though, been really helpful in trying to decide which of their many gorgeous bag to take the plunge on first!


----------



## Kimbashop

poleneinblack said:


> So it's been a month so far with "purse peace" and I have to say, I couldn't be happier. I'm perfectly content with my small collection and every day I still enjoy looking at and enjoying my Polene bags. I recently went to a fancy dinner and while I enjoyed seeing all the eye candy like Chanel, YSL, Louis Vuitton, my little Neuf stood out from the crowd. Polene designs are just so unique.


Which one is your favorite, and/or most used?


----------



## poleneceline

Kimbashop said:


> Which one is your favorite, and/or most used?



I just have the Neuf and the Huit and I use both constantly and interchangeably. The Huit's top handle is more comfortable on the crook of my arm, but the Neuf doesn't have the same folds as the Huit, so it holds more. I might be slightly more partial to the Neuf, but I use both a lot.


----------



## Kimbashop

poleneinblack said:


> I just have the Neuf and the Huit and I use both constantly and interchangeably. The Huit's top handle is more comfortable on the crook of my arm, but the Neuf doesn't have the same folds as the Huit, so it holds more. I might be slightly more partial to the Neuf, but I use both a lot.


Thanks! I like the look of both of them but the Neuf sounds a bit more flexible.


----------



## poleneceline

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! I like the look of both of them but the Neuf sounds a bit more flexible.



Yes it is very flexible and large capacity, especially if you get the full size. But the Huit is cute too, and pretty light for what it is. It's a flower! Who doesn't like flowers?


----------



## Punkey

poleneinblack said:


> So it's been a month so far with "purse peace" and I have to say, I couldn't be happier. I'm perfectly content with my small collection and every day I still enjoy looking at and enjoying my Polene bags. I recently went to a fancy dinner and while I enjoyed seeing all the eye candy like Chanel, YSL, Louis Vuitton, my little Neuf stood out from the crowd. Polene designs are just so unique.


I feel the same. Getting another Polene would mean I would neglect my other ones. All of my bag purchases were made because I needed them for something. 
I just rediscovered my Beri/Onze for going out and I still love it. The yke is absolutely stunning and it's such a great price as well. I am pretty sure it would make a great dinner bag but unfortunately it only has a short strap so it's not for me.


----------



## poleneceline

Punkey said:


> I feel the same. Getting another Polene would mean I would neglect my other ones. All of my bag purchases were made because I needed them for something.
> I just rediscovered my Beri/Onze for going out and I still love it. The yke is absolutely stunning and it's such a great price as well. I am pretty sure it would make a great dinner bag but unfortunately it only has a short strap so it's not for me.



I agree! I love the bags I have and anything new should be just as amazing as my current bags! Considering new polene bag should be no different. I still watch handbag videos but I always compare them to what I have and I find my collection already meets all my wants and needs.


----------



## strobe

Hi everyone!! Just wanted to share some pics of my new un micro in taupe! I'm on a crazy polene kick hehe... Also including a shot of what can fit inside, which are three cards, airpods and car key. Today I wore her out with the cards, airpods, eye drops and chapstick. I'm a very minimal packer and love having this bag!


----------



## bearygood22

strobe said:


> Hi everyone!! Just wanted to share some pics of my new un micro in taupe! I'm on a crazy polene kick hehe... Also including a shot of what can fit inside, which are three cards, airpods and car key. Today I wore her out with the cards, airpods, eye drops and chapstick. I'm a very minimal packer and love having this bag!


Hi, the micro bag is soooo cute!! Thanks for sharing what fits. can I ask how you bring your phone around? I want to buy this micro, but I’m wondering how to bring the bare minimum AND a phone. After all, I can’t bring two bags out at the same time… Thanks.


----------



## strobe

bearygood22 said:


> Hi, the micro bag is soooo cute!! Thanks for sharing what fits. can I ask how you bring your phone around? I want to buy this micro, but I’m wondering how to bring the bare minimum AND a phone. After all, I can’t bring two bags out at the same time… Thanks.


Of course! I keep my phone in my hand or in a pocket. I tend to wear casual button up shirts open over tank tops in the summer, some of them have a pocket on the chest so I drop my phone in there, or in a pants or shorts pocket. If no pocket, then it's in my hand, which is alright because I usually am out shopping reading off my list on my phone, taking pictures, texting etc


----------



## davies.robyn

Heya!
Does anyone have a lilac and taupe polene bag?
I’m totally lost on colours- I like both but am not sure if the lilac is too ‘girly’ I wear a lot of plum/aubergine so wonder if it might clash?
I’d love to see some pics of the two colours in the same light. 
thanks in advance!


----------



## WillWordForBags

So the green MG Mini Mini Bucket I ordered is going back. The color is beautiful but it’s not what I wanted. It’s more of a bright, citrusy green and I want more of a sea-foam minty green like Polene’s almond. 
I would keep the MG cause it’s a great bag at a great price but I’m trying to be more practical and minimal with my bags and only keep the ones I know I will use often.

So if anyone decides to let go of their Polene almond, please let me know!


----------



## WillWordForBags

This looks very odd and horribly made. Wth?
The Mini Neuf didn’t even come in Almond, did it? 


			https://posh.mk/rKQelfHpbrb


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

WillWordForBags said:


> This looks very odd and horribly made. Wth?
> The Mini Neuf didn’t even come in Almond, did it?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/rKQelfHpbrb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435020


I believe you're right. This seems to be very off


----------



## WillWordForBags

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> I believe you're right. This seems to be very off


Yeah, this is a fake for sure. We have to be careful when purchasing pre-owned Polene.


----------



## bearygood22

WillWordForBags said:


> This looks very odd and horribly made. Wth?
> The Mini Neuf didn’t even come in Almond, did it?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/rKQelfHpbrb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435020


Nope, the fresh almond Was only available in the regular neuf size, nor the mini neuf.


----------



## WillWordForBags

That’s what I thought. Poshmark should take down these listings. They will not fool any of us avid Poleners but new fans may fall for it.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> So the green MG Mini Mini Bucket I ordered is going back. The color is beautiful but it’s not what I wanted. It’s more of a bright, citrusy green and I want more of a sea-foam minty green like Polene’s almond.
> I would keep the MG cause it’s a great bag at a great price but I’m trying to be more practical and minimal with my bags and only keep the ones I know I will use often.
> 
> So if anyone decides to let go of their Polene almond, please let me know!


Completely unrelated to Polene (sorry) but I recently realised that Longchamp does beautiful colours as well, including their recent spring summer season with this colour called “Lagoon” which I think you may like  
I was so tempted but thankfully for my wallet there was no more stock by the time I discovered it hahaha.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Completely unrelated to Polene (sorry) but I recently realised that Longchamp does beautiful colours as well, including their recent spring summer season with this colour called “Lagoon” which I think you may like
> I was so tempted but thankfully for my wallet there was no more stock by the time I discovered it hahaha.


Thank you! That is the exact color I'm looking for. I couldn't find any crossbodies in stock anywhere but will keep looking. I'm also waiting to see if at some point, Polene releases more Almond or Sage bags since they have received so many emails and requests for them. Here's hoping...


----------



## Cathindy

Hi everyone! I'm usually active in the LV forums but I feel the urge to cheat on LV with Polène   I'm eyeing the Tonca bag in textured chalk, I see it's on pre order. Does anyone know how these pre orders usually work? Are items sold out quickly?


----------



## mooLV

windnocturne said:


> Completely unrelated to Polene (sorry) but I recently realised that Longchamp does beautiful colours as well, including their recent spring summer season with this colour called “Lagoon” which I think you may like
> I was so tempted but thankfully for my wallet there was no more stock by the time I discovered it hahaha.


I ❤️ Longchamp too!


----------



## Antonia

Cathindy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm usually active in the LV forums but I feel the urge to cheat on LV with Polène   I'm eyeing the Tonca bag in textured chalk, I see it's on pre order. Does anyone know how these pre orders usually work? Are items sold out quickly?
> View attachment 5435335


Welcome to Polene!  I've never pre-ordered one but I'm sure if you do pre-order, you are guaranteed the bag or otherwise it would say sold out.  Good luck and be sure to post pics of your bag if you get it!!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

WillWordForBags said:


> This looks very odd and horribly made. Wth?
> The Mini Neuf didn’t even come in Almond, did it?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/rKQelfHpbrb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435020


This looks fake?


----------



## WillWordForBags

athousandmhiles24 said:


> This looks fake?


I personally think so. I'm not an authenticator or Polene staff member but this looks very off. The shape is different from the real Polene Neuf Mini. It was also confirmed that this size did not come in this color so that makes it even more suspicious.


----------



## Cathindy

Antonia said:


> Welcome to Polene!  I've never pre-ordered one but I'm sure if you do pre-order, you are guaranteed the bag or otherwise it would say sold out.  Good luck and be sure to post pics of your bag if you get it!!



Thank you so much! If I get it I will for sure share it here with you


----------



## Punkey

Cathindy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm usually active in the LV forums but I feel the urge to cheat on LV with Polène   I'm eyeing the Tonca bag in textured chalk, I see it's on pre order. Does anyone know how these pre orders usually work? Are items sold out quickly?
> View attachment 5435335


I have ordered my micro on pre-order and I'm glad I did because it sold out again at some point and it was shipped on the estimated day. The new bags usually sell out pretty quickly these days.


----------



## bearygood22

Cathindy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm usually active in the LV forums but I feel the urge to cheat on LV with Polène   I'm eyeing the Tonca bag in textured chalk, I see it's on pre order. Does anyone know how these pre orders usually work? Are items sold out quickly?
> View attachment 5435335


Hi, I never ordered a Polene bag on pre order before, but from my casual observation, the bags usually don’t sell out at the pre order stage, but I think I have seen on some occasions a bag “sold out” while at pre orders. However, for neutral colors like taupe, they usually restock It again at some point (not necessarily true for the more seasonal colors). Sometimes the Wait for restocks is short, sometimes long. If you really like the bag, it makes sense to just order it before it sells out, because when something you like sells out, and you have to wait, not knowing when it will be back, it’s REALLY annoying! have fun planning your first purchase!


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## Cathindy

Punkey said:


> I have ordered my micro on pre-order and I'm glad I did because it sold out again at some point and it was shipped on the estimated day. The new bags usually sell out pretty quickly these days.





bearygood22 said:


> Hi, I never ordered a Polene bag on pre order before, but from my casual observation, the bags usually don’t sell out at the pre order stage, but I think I have seen on some occasions a bag “sold out” while at pre orders. However, for neutral colors like taupe, they usually restock It again at some point (not necessarily true for the more seasonal colors). Sometimes the Wait for restocks is short, sometimes long. If you really like the bag, it makes sense to just order it before it sells out, because when something you like sells out, and you have to wait, not knowing when it will be back, it’s REALLY annoying! have fun planning your first purchase!



Thank you for both of your insights, really appreciate that!  I was hoping to wait for a small bit after I’ve placed orders for my LV wishlist items, when I have the change and it’s still available I will go and order the Tonca in chalk!


----------



## Clothilde

WillWordForBags said:


> I personally think so. I'm not an authenticator or Polene staff member but this looks very off. The shape is different from the real Polene Neuf Mini. It was also confirmed that this size did not come in this color so that makes it even more suspicious.


Someone on this thread suggested the micro neuf did not come in fresh almond but they are mistaken. The micro neuf does indeed come in fresh almond and is still available on the Polene website. The proportions are also a little different to the bigger versions.


----------



## bearygood22

Clothilde said:


> Someone on this thread suggested the micro neuf did not come in fresh almond but they are mistaken. The micro neuf does indeed come in fresh almond and is still available on the Polene website. The proportions are also a little different to the bigger versions.


hi, the question raised was about the mini neuf. I said the mini neuf didn’t come in fresh almond but the regular neuf did. as for the micro neuf, yes for sure it comes in fresh almond.


----------



## Clothilde

bearygood22 said:


> hi, the question raised was about the mini neuf. I said the mini neuf didn’t come in fresh almond but the regular neuf did. as for the micro neuf, yes for sure it comes in fresh almond.


My bad. I was looking at the other micro posted further up and obviously had micros on the brain!!


----------



## Milsaar

Cathindy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm usually active in the LV forums but I feel the urge to cheat on LV with Polène   I'm eyeing the Tonca bag in textured chalk, I see it's on pre order. Does anyone know how these pre orders usually work? Are items sold out quickly?
> View attachment 5435335



Hi dear, nice to see you here too! 
I preordered the taupe tonca few weeks ago with the un nano moca, they shipped the un nano immediately and the tonca should have been shipped on the 24th, but it hasn't. I wrote the customer service today and waiting them to reply!


----------



## Cathindy

Milsaar said:


> Hi dear, nice to see you here too!
> I preordered the taupe tonca few weeks ago with the un nano moca, they shipped the un nano immediately and the tonca should have been shipped on the 24th, but it hasn't. I wrote the customer service today and waiting them to reply!



Oh nooo, I got caught cheating   The taupe looks very beautiful too! But you know I love white bags Hopefully they will ship your Tonca soon, please share when it arrives


----------



## Milsaar

Cathindy said:


> Oh nooo, I got caught cheating   The taupe looks very beautiful too! But you know I love white bags Hopefully they will ship your Tonca soon, please share when it arrives



Hahaa    Can't wait to see the white tonca also! With Polene it is so difficult to choose colors as there are so many beautiful colors!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Cathindy said:


> Oh nooo, I got caught cheating   The taupe looks very beautiful too! But you know I love white bags Hopefully they will ship your Tonca soon, please share when it arrives


I didn't use to love white bags before, but then I fell in love with Polene's Chalk and it became my most used bag. It is a very unique, muted, greyish vintage white and the perfect color contrast to my entire wardrobe. I personally think it's a much more modern and elegant alternative to the crisp, bright white bag. You will love the Chalk.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bearygood22 said:


> hi, the question raised was about the mini neuf. I said the mini neuf didn’t come in fresh almond but the regular neuf did. as for the micro neuf, yes for sure it comes in fresh almond.


Thanks for looking out. I wish the Almond came in ALL the styles. I don't get why they didn't make more of this popular color. Everyone has been begging for them to release more and it seems like they've discontinued it. I'll settle for the Sage which is also lovely. So hopefully, they'll release that in other styles other than the micro.


----------



## Milsaar

Cathindy said:


> Oh nooo, I got caught cheating   The taupe looks very beautiful too! But you know I love white bags Hopefully they will ship your Tonca soon, please share when it arrives



I just received the DHL notification so they have shipped my tonca


----------



## Evie1989

Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies. 
I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now. I know I am in the Polène thread, but which bag would you go for and why?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Evie1989 said:


> Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies.
> I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now. I know I am in the Polène thread, but which bag would you go for and why?
> View attachment 5436071
> View attachment 5436072


I would have chosen Beri because of its simplicity yet classic look. You won't have a problem wearing it casual or a little formal. With Prada, you basically see people running around using that bag or at least with the same style. I am not a hater since I own a Prada bag too, but if I were you, I would choose Polène. At its price point, it can never be beaten too.


----------



## trutruli

Hi everyone,

I want to buy an UMIin the next days. But I can’t decide which color either the chalk or the clay one. I want it as an every day bag for winter and summer.
Do you have any pictures for me? And which one would you get yourself?

thanks a lot in advance.
Lisa


----------



## Antonia

Evie1989 said:


> Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies.
> I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now. I know I am in the Polène thread, but which bag would you go for and why?
> View attachment 5436071
> View attachment 5436072


I think you answered your own question since you said you are afraid because it's trendy...so in this instance, the price point should be your decision maker and go for the Beri!!   Plus, that lilac color is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Evie1989 said:


> Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies.
> I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now. I know I am in the Polène thread, but which bag would you go for and why?
> View attachment 5436071
> View attachment 5436072


$1600 plus tax for a nylon bag??? I love Prada but that's insane.
See, this is why Polene has gotten so popular. These designer prices have gotten seriously out of control these days.
Polene offers 100% high quality leather for a reasonable price, so of course, I'm on team Polene.  
I say get the Beri and a Dix while you're at it.   They are both crescent/half-moon shapes and you'll spend less than half the cost of the Prada bag and will have way more fun.


----------



## WillWordForBags

trutruli said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to buy an UMIin the next days. But I can’t decide which color either the chalk or the clay one. I want it as an every day bag for winter and summer.
> Do you have any pictures for me? And which one would you get yourself?
> 
> thanks a lot in advance.
> Lisa


I vote Chalk all the way! It's a stunning color.


----------



## Evie1989

WillWordForBags said:


> $1600 plus tax for a nylon bag??? I love Prada but that's insane.
> See, this is why Polene has gotten so popular. These designer prices have gotten seriously out of control these days.
> Polene offers 100% high quality leather for a reasonable price, so of course, I'm on team Polene.
> I say get the Beri and a Dix while you're at it.   They are both crescent/half-moon shapes and you'll spend less than half the cost of the Prada bag and will have way more fun.


I might go ahead and get the Béri. And the Tonca in chalk, while I'm at it


----------



## Evie1989

Antonia said:


> I think you answered your own question since you said you are afraid because it's trendy...so in this instance, the price point should be your decision maker and go for the Beri!!   Plus, that lilac color is soooo beautiful!!


Thanks to you and *athousandmhiles24 *, I think I needed someone to tell me


----------



## dearbag

Evie1989 said:


> Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies.
> I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now. I know I am in the Polène thread, but which bag would you go for and why?
> View attachment 5436071
> View attachment 5436072


Because of your reason (its price point & being trendy), I would also vote for Polene. I also think the lilac color on the leather is beautiful (I always wish they’d do it in the mini neuf/huit too). But although I am not even a fan of Prada, in this case what makes the Prada looks slightly better to me than Polene is the fact that I always think the shape of the Beri looks like pantie shorts!!! With the draping under the two sides of the bag at such similar length, I really can’t see otherwise. It’s definitely my first thought when I saw it for the first time, and to this day I still can never unsee it. Personally I’m not a fan of this design, but everyone is different and many seem to enjoy it.


----------



## rrowe0801

Hi everyone, I'm another Polene lover who thought they should finally come out of hiding and say hello! I've loved reading through the thread 

I've added a photo of my little Polene family, I have the Numéro Neuf Mini in black, the Béri in lilac and the Tonca in taupe.

I'd love to add a Numéro Un Nano next but I really wanted the sage colour, I'm very sad to have missed the boat on that one. I emailed Polene a little while back to see if they'd be bringing it back but they said it wouldn't be restocked  I've been scouring the preloved sites but no luck so far!


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> Because of your reason (its price point & being trendy), I would also vote for Polene. I also think the lilac color on the leather is beautiful (I always wish they’d do it in the mini neuf/huit too). But although I am not even a fan of Prada, in this case what makes the Prada looks slightly better to me than Polene is the fact that I always think the shape of the Beri looks like pantie shorts!!! With the draping under the two sides of the bag at such similar length, I really can’t see otherwise. It’s definitely my first thought when I saw it for the first time, and to this day I still can never unsee it. Personally I’m not a fan of this design, but everyone is different and many seem to enjoy it.


I agree. I'm not a fan of the Beri. The shape and the closure methods make it unpractical and less spacious. I've also seen YouTubers saying it opens by itself all the time and that the strap digs in as well. 
I think the Tonca and the Dix are much easier to handle and more spacious for sure.


----------



## WillWordForBags

rrowe0801 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another Polene lover who thought they should finally come out of hiding and say hello! I've loved reading through the thread
> 
> I've added a photo of my little Polene family, I have the Numéro Neuf Mini in black, the Béri in lilac and the Tonca in taupe.
> 
> I'd love to add a Numéro Un Nano next but I really wanted the sage colour, I'm very sad to have missed the boat on that one. I emailed Polene a little while back to see if they'd be bringing it back but they said it wouldn't be restocked  I've been scouring the preloved sites but no luck so far!
> 
> View attachment 5436268


Stunning collection. Congrats!  
I've been looking for anything Polene in sage or almond to no avail.
I also missed the chance to get bags in these colors when they were available. At the time, I didn't gravitate towards those colors and now, I'm obsessed.


----------



## Antonia

rrowe0801 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another Polene lover who thought they should finally come out of hiding and say hello! I've loved reading through the thread
> 
> I've added a photo of my little Polene family, I have the Numéro Neuf Mini in black, the Béri in lilac and the Tonca in taupe.
> 
> I'd love to add a Numéro Un Nano next but I really wanted the sage colour, I'm very sad to have missed the boat on that one. I emailed Polene a little while back to see if they'd be bringing it back but they said it wouldn't be restocked  I've been scouring the preloved sites but no luck so far!
> 
> View attachment 5436268


These are beautiful!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## misformaddie

The No. 1 nano in Moka is out of stock again  Was waiting until payday to order and now I regret not taking the plunge sooner!! Does anyone know if this is a colour they tend to restock regularly or if it’s a “when it’s gone it’s gone”?


----------



## Jereni

rrowe0801 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another Polene lover who thought they should finally come out of hiding and say hello! I've loved reading through the thread
> 
> I've added a photo of my little Polene family, I have the Numéro Neuf Mini in black, the Béri in lilac and the Tonca in taupe.
> 
> I'd love to add a Numéro Un Nano next but I really wanted the sage colour, I'm very sad to have missed the boat on that one. I emailed Polene a little while back to see if they'd be bringing it back but they said it wouldn't be restocked  I've been scouring the preloved sites but no luck so far!
> 
> View attachment 5436268





WillWordForBags said:


> Stunning collection. Congrats!
> I've been looking for anything Polene in sage or almond to no avail.
> I also missed the chance to get bags in these colors when they were available. At the time, I didn't gravitate towards those colors and now, I'm obsessed.



So much love for the sage!!! Ugh why won’t they restock….


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> So much love for the sage!!! Ugh why won’t they restock….


I know! I’m so sad that these colors won’t come back. 
I asked them again about Almond and Sage but never heard back.


----------



## dearbag

WillWordForBags said:


> I know! I’m so sad that these colors won’t come back.
> I asked them again about Almond and Sage but never heard back.



I’m sure Polene has got a lot of requests on the Fresh Almond and Sage to be restocked—from myself included. Seeing all these demands, I thought they could profit a lot more from these colors. But the response from them is that they will not.

Although I’m really sad to have missed these colors when they were available, I totally understand how its being seasonal is what makes it special that the brand thinks they can profit from it even more in the long run. It creates that «  once it’s gone it’s gone « feelings that make people follow the brand even more closely and even do an impulse buy every time they see the colors they may not even like totally but simply nervous they will be gone again. Trying to see thing from the brand’s perspectives, it totally makes more sense for them to not restock it.

Sad though!


----------



## strobe

misformaddie said:


> The No. 1 nano in Moka is out of stock again  Was waiting until payday to order and now I regret not taking the plunge sooner!! Does anyone know if this is a colour they tend to restock regularly or if it’s a “when it’s gone it’s gone”?


Like you, I was wanting the moka but it was out of stock. Honestly I just kept stalking the product page and eventually it came back into stock a couple weeks ago and I was able to snag it. I think as long as the color doesn't get completely removed from the site, it's still worth checking back periodically to see if you can get it. I was also eyeing the navy un nano but that was out of stock and then eventually got completely taken off the site so I knew it was not going to come back. I think this approach will generally work with any OOS bags on the site, seems they sometimes do small restocks that sell out again. Hopefully there's another restock soon, the moka is an awesome color -- best of luck!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> I’m sure Polene has got a lot of requests on the Fresh Almond and Sage to be restocked—from myself included. Seeing all these demands, I thought they could profit a lot more from these colors. But the response from them is that they will not.
> 
> Although I’m really sad to have missed these colors when they were available, I totally understand how its being seasonal is what makes it special that the brand thinks they can profit from it even more in the long run. It creates that «  once it’s gone it’s gone « feelings that make people follow the brand even more closely and even do an impulse buy every time they see the colors they may not even like totally but simply nervous they will be gone again. Trying to see thing from the brand’s perspectives, it totally makes more sense for them to not restock it.
> 
> Sad though!


I hear you. This makes total sense from their perspective. It’s a game and the customers are willing to play it.
I know I am a total sucker for the “scarcity strategy.” I mean, I’ve already bought 2 bags on sale from other brands this week because they both had the “last one” message next to them.  

So, I’ll jump to get the next “seasonal” color I see that I like.
The only color restock I’m curious about is the cognac for the Huit Mini since cognac is supposed to be part of their classic colors.


----------



## poleneceline

Evie1989 said:


> Am I in the right place? If not, my apologies.
> I am torn between 2 similar bags: Polène Béri (in lilac) and Prada re-edition 2006 (in black). Both are the same "dumpling"/crescent/round-with-attach-at-the-top bag shape, similar size, similar look; but very different price points (USD 320 vs 1600). I am a little afraid because this is a trendy bag, so I might not want to spend a lot on a bag I might get tired of. But I have been thinking about the Béri/2006 for a year now. I know I am in the Polène thread, but which bag would you go for and why?
> View attachment 5436071
> View attachment 5436072



I would pick Polene for two reasons:
1. Polene is cheaper. 
2. The Prada one is nylon. The Polene one is leather and very durable. High quality leather for a reasonable price. 
3. You can try on the cheaper bag first and see if you like that shape/size. Does it work for your wardrobe and daily essentials? If it meets your needs and you still find yourself wanting the Prada, then you can get that one too. However, I've heard multiple people say that after getting Polene bags, they use Polene way more than their other bags. I've personally found purse peace after getting Polene bags.


----------



## poleneceline

rrowe0801 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another Polene lover who thought they should finally come out of hiding and say hello! I've loved reading through the thread
> 
> I've added a photo of my little Polene family, I have the Numéro Neuf Mini in black, the Béri in lilac and the Tonca in taupe.
> 
> I'd love to add a Numéro Un Nano next but I really wanted the sage colour, I'm very sad to have missed the boat on that one. I emailed Polene a little while back to see if they'd be bringing it back but they said it wouldn't be restocked  I've been scouring the preloved sites but no luck so far!
> 
> View attachment 5436268



Ugh, I am obsessed with the taupe color, and you make me want to get a Neuf Mini again!! Nooooooo!!


----------



## purplehilighter

WillWordForBags said:


> This looks very odd and horribly made. Wth?
> The Mini Neuf didn’t even come in Almond, did it?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/rKQelfHpbrb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435020



Relating to this post, this just popped up on my IG feed.









						Mindy women top handle sling bag
					

If you want to enjoy the convenience of a slingback with the effortlessly chic style of a shoulder bag, the Mindy Bag is your best bet! The bag is available in muted earthy tones that mesh well with almost every outfit. Plus, the classic color palette and fluffy silhouette set the bag apart from...




					www.willowys.com


----------



## WillWordForBags

purplehilighter said:


> Relating to this post, this just popped up on my IG feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindy women top handle sling bag
> 
> 
> If you want to enjoy the convenience of a slingback with the effortlessly chic style of a shoulder bag, the Mindy Bag is your best bet! The bag is available in muted earthy tones that mesh well with almost every outfit. Plus, the classic color palette and fluffy silhouette set the bag apart from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.willowys.com


Wow! So the Neufs have to now watch out for the MINDY!  
I hate to admit I hate this type of blatant copyright infringement. I will never think making and selling fakes is ok.
I feel like emailing Polene and sending them this link. I'm sure they've gathered a taskforce in charge of craking down the counterfeiters.
I'll also tell them either they bring back the sold out colors we want or we'll have them made by the Singaporeans, LOL!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Evie1989 said:


> Thanks to you and *athousandmhiles24 *, I think I needed someone to tell me


Sometimes, we just need a little push from people hehehehe.


----------



## rrowe0801

WillWordForBags said:


> Stunning collection. Congrats!
> I've been looking for anything Polene in sage or almond to no avail.
> I also missed the chance to get bags in these colors when they were available. At the time, I didn't gravitate towards those colors and now, I'm obsessed.



Thank you  Same here - totally kicking myself now!



poleneinblack said:


> Ugh, I am obsessed with the taupe color, and you make me want to get a Neuf Mini again!! Nooooooo!!



Taupe is gorgeous isn't it? I've always been a black bag girl when it comes to neutrals but this taupe colour has really opened my eyes! 
I love the Neuf Mini, I don't carry much on a daily basis so the smaller size suits me perfectly.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

WillWordForBags said:


> I hear you. This makes total sense from their perspective. It’s a game and the customers are willing to play it.
> I know I am a total sucker for the “scarcity strategy.” I mean, I’ve already bought 2 bags on sale from other brands this week because they both had the “last one” message next to them.
> 
> So, I’ll jump to get the next “seasonal” color I see that I like.
> The only color restock I’m curious about is the cognac for the Huit Mini since cognac is supposed to be part of their classic colors.


Same, I am patiently waiting for mini huit cognac. I wish I had bought it when I had the chance. Huhu.


----------



## purplehilighter

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow! So the Neufs have to now watch out for the MINDY!
> I hate to admit I hate this type of blatant copyright infringement. I will never think making and selling fakes is ok.
> I feel like emailing Polene and sending them this link. I'm sure they've gathered a taskforce in charge of craking down the counterfeiters.
> I'll also tell them either they bring back the sold out colors we want or we'll have them made by the Singaporeans, LOL!


These are probably made in China but sold by a Singapore company. I saw a bag which SHEIN sells for half the price.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Ugh, I am obsessed with the taupe color, and you make me want to get a Neuf Mini again!! Nooooooo!!


I think the Mini Neuf is a must-have. That size is the perfect crossbody bag and I for one, have not been able to go back after becoming a crossbody user for over a decade. I still carry my totes to work but a smaller crossbody is always with me. I forgot how to run errands or even do groceries with a bag poking out of the side of my arm and forget about a bag in the crook of my arm cause then I become useless.


----------



## purplehilighter

WillWordForBags said:


> I think the Mini Neuf is a must-have. That size is the perfect crossbody bag and I for one, have not been able to go back after becoming a crossbody user for over a decade. I still carry my totes to work but a smaller crossbody is always with me. I forgot how to run errands or even do groceries with a bag poking out of the side of my arm and forget about a bag in the crook of my arm cause then I become useless.


Thinking of getting another mini Neuf too. Love my camel one to bits. May get a burgundy one. Or maybe I should look at the Dix?


----------



## WillWordForBags

purplehilighter said:


> Thinking of getting another mini Neuf too. Love my camel one to bits. May get a burgundy one. Or maybe I should look at the Dix?


I say try the Dix first. I had one and sold it because it turned out the Camel on that one was the exact tone of 2 of my other bags and the styles were too similar for me to keep it.
But the Dix is awesome. To me, this bag is like Chloe Marcie Meets Balenciaga City because it has that saddle, equestrian feel but the strap ends on the sides fall like tassels, giving that rocker vibe. The shape is unique and the quality is beautiful. I myself have a cognac one on my list.

Love the Neuf but don't own it yet. I'm still deciding whether to get the Mini Neuf in Camel or in Blush. Ugh. Can't seem to make up my mind. I will probably order it in Camel first as its such a classic neutral and I am always drawn to those tan/caramel/cognac tones in every bag.
Once I get the Mini Neuf and if I love it like I think I will, I will probably order a second one in chalk (even though I already have an Un Nano in Chalk).
This Polene obsession is endless.


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> I would pick Polene for two reasons:
> 1. Polene is cheaper.
> 2. The Prada one is nylon. The Polene one is leather and very durable. High quality leather for a reasonable price.
> 3. You can try on the cheaper bag first and see if you like that shape/size. Does it work for your wardrobe and daily essentials? If it meets your needs and you still find yourself wanting the Prada, then you can get that one too. *However, I've heard multiple people say that after getting Polene bags, they use Polene way more than their other bags. I've personally found purse peace after getting Polene bags.*


I agree!  I've been using my Neuf a lot lately...especially ever since getting the wider shoulder strap but there's just something so special about that bag.  It's unique...I've never seen another bag like it.  It's why I'm selling off a few of my other bags so I can make room for more Polene!!


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I think the Mini Neuf is a must-have. That size is the perfect crossbody bag and I for one, have not been able to go back after becoming a crossbody user for over a decade. I still carry my totes to work but a smaller crossbody is always with me. I forgot how to run errands or even do groceries with a bag poking out of the side of my arm and forget about a bag in the crook of my arm cause then I become useless.



Ugh don't do this to me! I carry my regular neufs crossbody too because I don't mind the size.


----------



## poleneceline

I'm still thinking about what color to get for a mini Neuf. I feel like I should get the small one too just for the experience. Taupe or white go better with all four seasons, but black bags just work well with my wardrobe and with evening use. Or should I wait for a new color? Help me choose?


----------



## poleneceline

Do these look legit?






						Numéro neuf leather handbag Polene Grey in Leather - 22730513
					

Buy your numéro neuf leather handbag Polene on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Numéro neuf leather handbag Polene Grey in Leather available. 22730513




					us.vestiairecollective.com
				









						Polene Handbags for Women - Vestiaire Collective
					

Buy second-hand Polene Handbags for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.




					us.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> I'm still thinking about what color to get for a mini Neuf. I feel like I should get the small one too just for the experience. Taupe or white go better with all four seasons, but black bags just work well with my wardrobe and with evening use. Or should I wait for a new color? Help me choose?


Do you like any of the new spring colors?  The blue is nice!!  If you want a more neutral maybe the taupe?  I just worry about the lighter colors getting color transfer since I wear jeans a lot.


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> Do these look legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numéro neuf leather handbag Polene Grey in Leather - 22730513
> 
> 
> Buy your numéro neuf leather handbag Polene on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Numéro neuf leather handbag Polene Grey in Leather available. 22730513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene Handbags for Women - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand Polene Handbags for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com


They look legit to me.  The Taupe one is sold though.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Ugh don't do this to me! I carry my regular neufs crossbody too because I don't mind the size.





poleneinblack said:


> I'm still thinking about what color to get for a mini Neuf. I feel like I should get the small one too just for the experience. Taupe or white go better with all four seasons, but black bags just work well with my wardrobe and with evening use. Or should I wait for a new color? Help me choose?


I think you need a Neuf Mini and you know it.  It's such a gorgeous little bag and I have a feeling they will discontinue most of these styles in the future so getting them now is smart.
They used to have a bowling bag style that I would love to have but they stopped making it and the same will surely happen with most of these current bags.
For your Neuf Mini, I would go for a color that goes with everything like taupe, camel or chalk.
Chalk is my absolute favorite Polene color so far.
I will probably end up having 2 of these beauties because it's too hard not to!


----------



## fettfleck

Taupe is really a great color! Just got the Cyme in taupe and took it out the first time today!
Such a handy bag!


----------



## WillWordForBags

fettfleck said:


> Taupe is really a great color! Just got the Cyme in taupe and took it out the first time today!
> Such a handy bag!
> 
> View attachment 5436851


Wow! So gorgeous. Congrats!  This is the first photo I see where the Taupe color looks warm and more beige. It usually comes out very cold and greyish. This is making me want a bag in Taupe!


----------



## poleneceline

Antonia said:


> Do you like any of the new spring colors?  The blue is nice!!  If you want a more neutral maybe the taupe?  I just worry about the lighter colors getting color transfer since I wear jeans a lot.



I got some blue color transfer from jeans onto my white Neuf once and it just wiped off with a wet tissue. So that's something I don't worry about. I just wonder if I need it given I have the full size ones and daily use is far more important to me than special occasion use. I already have a mini huit which would serve my mini bag need if I ever have it.


----------



## poleneceline

fettfleck said:


> Taupe is really a great color! Just got the Cyme in taupe and took it out the first time today!
> Such a handy bag!
> 
> View attachment 5436851



Here is my taupe neuf!


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I think you need a Neuf Mini and you know it.  It's such a gorgeous little bag and I have a feeling they will discontinue most of these styles in the future so getting them now is smart.
> They used to have a bowling bag style that I would love to have but they stopped making it and the same will surely happen with most of these current bags.
> For your Neuf Mini, I would go for a color that goes with everything like taupe, camel or chalk.
> Chalk is my absolute favorite Polene color so far.
> I will probably end up having 2 of these beauties because it's too hard not to!



Yes, I'm torn between taupe, chalk and black. The last time I was torn I just bought all three...you're all a bunch of enablers haha!


----------



## poleneceline

Antonia said:


> I agree!  I've been using my Neuf a lot lately...especially ever since getting the wider shoulder strap but there's just something so special about that bag.  It's unique...I've never seen another bag like it.  It's why I'm selling off a few of my other bags so I can make room for more Polene!!



Now I need to know what bags you're selling, and what Polene bags you're getting after!


----------



## poleneceline

Antonia said:


> Do you like any of the new spring colors?  The blue is nice!!  If you want a more neutral maybe the taupe?  I just worry about the lighter colors getting color transfer since I wear jeans a lot.



If you go back in time on this thread, you can see my existential crises over the blue and yellow Neuf colors haha! I'm gonna stick to safe colors but at the same time I don't know if I need a mini Neuf or if I will get enough use out of it.


----------



## dearbag

poleneinblack said:


> If you go back in time on this thread, you can see my existential crises over the blue and yellow Neuf colors haha! I'm gonna stick to safe colors but at the same time I don't know if I need a mini Neuf or if I will get enough use out of it.



I think the only surest way to know if you will like the mini neuf is to give it a try. If you’ve been thinking about it for this long, I’d suggest you go for it. Worst is you return what you don’t like and pay $40 in total for shipping back and forth, but of course only if the $40 won’t bug you. (For me $40 is worth the peace of mind—I wasn’t sure if neuf is a good size and I already had and loved my mini neuf. I’m glad I finally gave it a try, although it turned out that the big size wasn’t quite for me. The shipping fee is how I learn my lesson and explore different sizes/styles of bag that could fit my needs, and to me I think it’s worth it.)


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> Now I need to know what bags you're selling, and what Polene bags you're getting after!


Oh ha-ha!  They're my Rebecca Minkoff bags....I have way too many of them and don't rotate them enough to warrant having that many plus I get really anxious when my closet looks over full/not organized.


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> Here is my taupe neuf!
> 
> View attachment 5436875


This bag is so stunning!!!


----------



## poleneceline

dearbag said:


> I think the only surest way to know if you will like the mini neuf is to give it a try. If you’ve been thinking about it for this long, I’d suggest you go for it. Worst is you return what you don’t like and pay $40 in total for shipping back and forth, but of course only if the $40 won’t bug you. (For me $40 is worth the peace of mind—I wasn’t sure if neuf is a good size and I already had and loved my mini neuf. I’m glad I finally gave it a try. Turned out the big size wasn’t quite for me but I decided to keep it anyway because the beige color is too pretty to pass)



I might be the opposite of you then. I found I really like medium size bags and the full size Neuf/Huit because I do like carrying a few more things and I don't like having to switch out to cardholders or whatever just to make things fit. I don't get much use out of my mini bags, so I don't know if it's a good idea to get another mini bag. But you're right, trying it on myself is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## poleneceline

fettfleck said:


> Taupe is really a great color! Just got the Cyme in taupe and took it out the first time today!
> Such a handy bag!
> 
> View attachment 5436851



Here is my taupe neuf!


----------



## poleneceline

Maybe I should consider a burgundy neuf mini...









						Number Nine Mini - Burgundy - Polène
					

Edition - Burgundy The “Numéro Neuf”, organic in style, combines perfectly the qualities of suppleness and hold. Designed in a...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## dearbag

poleneinblack said:


> I might be the opposite of you then. I found I really like medium size bags and the full size Neuf/Huit because I do like carrying a few more things and I don't like having to switch out to cardholders or whatever just to make things fit. I don't get much use out of my mini bags, so I don't know if it's a good idea to get another mini bag. But you're right, trying it on myself is the only way to know for sure.



The mini neuf isn’t that mini at all in capacity. I also own a mini huit and it fits about the same amount—or the mini neuf may fit even more. It’s just that the narrow opening is annoying esp in that size. But it does hold a lot that there’s no need to switch to a card holder instead of a wallet, or I might be annoyed too since I normally carry a lot. It can even fit my kinda big portable umbrella, a continental wallet, big size phone, hand sanitizer and a few other small items all at the same time. Actually, writing this makes me realize it definitely fits more than the mini huit. Good luck deciding.


----------



## poleneceline

dearbag said:


> The mini neuf isn’t that mini at all in capacity. I also own a mini huit and it fits about the same amount—or the mini neuf may fit even more. It’s just that the narrow opening is annoying esp in that size. But it does hold a lot that there’s no need to switch to a card holder instead of wallet, or I might be annoyed too since I normally carry a lot. It can even fit my kinda big portable umbrella, a continen wallet, big size phone, hand sanitizer and a few other small items at the same timee. Good luck deciding.



Wow that is amazing! This helps a lot thank you! The main reason I haven't bought until now is asking myself "but do I need it?" and the answer is still no. I don't need it, when I have the full size ones that serve the same purposes. I do think it would be nice to wait until I get a chance to go to Paris, France and check out the Polene store in person. If I get every Polene bag I want, there's no reason to go to the Polene store.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Yes, I'm torn between taupe, chalk and black. The last time I was torn I just bought all three...you're all a bunch of enablers haha!


We sure are!


----------



## dearbag

poleneinblack said:


> Wow that is amazing! This helps a lot thank you! The main reason I haven't bought until now is asking myself "but do I need it?" and the answer is still no. I don't need it, when I have the full size ones that serve the same purposes. I do think it would be nice to wait until I get a chance to go to Paris, France and check out the Polene store in person. If I get every Polene bag I want, there's no reason to go to the Polene store.



of course, it’s another story if you know for sure that you don’t need it now yet.  It’s just that I saw you’ve been debating whether to get the mini neuf for quite a while up until now (apparently I have so much free time I read up every single post on this thread lol) so I just wanted to share my experience that even though I ended up not totally liking what I ordered after having considered it for soooo long, it definitely is worth the peace of mind. Otherwise I would keep checking and thinking about the bag every 10 minutes—I’m that obsessed. once I learned the lesson, it’s done—happier and more peaceful. Luckily it isn’t too much of an expensive lesson also. I would never want to be an enabler/a pusher and I’m usually very careful with my spending that I thought the $40 would be painful if I had to return, but as of now I learned it’s the only way I know for sure whether the style suits my needs, no matter how many reviews I have watched. And I only did it with the style that I really can’t stop thinking about to make sure I don’t go overboard.

I have to also say if you decide to try, give it at least a few days to decide whether you want to return. I HATED my mini neuf at first because from my first impression it couldn’t really fit anything. I grew to love it so much after a few uses because it does hold a lot more than it looks.

I would still want to check out the brick and mortar Polene store even if I had gotten all the styles that I like. Their store looks stunning from the video. I wouldn’t wanna miss the experience!


----------



## poleneceline

dearbag said:


> of course, it’s another story if you know for sure that you don’t need it now yet.  It’s just that I saw you’ve been debating whether to get the mini neuf for quite a while up until now (apparently I have so much free time I read up every single post on this thread lol) so I just wanted to share my experience that even though I ended up not totally liking what I ordered after having considered it for soooo long, it definitely is worth the peace of mind. Otherwise I would keep checking and thinking about the bag every 10 minutes—I’m that obsessed. once I learned the lesson, it’s done—happier and more peaceful. Luckily it isn’t too much of an expensive lesson also.
> 
> I would still want to check out the brick and mortar Polene store even if I had gotten all the styles that I like. Their store looks stunning from the video. I wouldn’t wanna miss the experince!



I totally understand you, and I have the same experience. I appreciate you speaking up! I actually don't think about the mini Neuf much at all, it only comes up occasionally. I thought about getting the full size Neuf and Huit in multiple colors every day for weeks, or a month, so that's why I finally bought them. But I don't think about the mini Neuf that often. I'm just not a small bag person and I should probably stick to that. I want to use what I buy, and I want to have at least some discipline with my spending, even with Polene! There's a lot of other things in life that require me to spend money. I'm not usually someone who struggles with decision-making. If I want it, I get it! I don't want to waste a lot of my time thinking about whether or not to buy something, that gets old pretty fast. At this point, if I still haven't bought it, there's probably very good reasons why and I trust my own intuition.

Never say never though! xD I'm currently getting a lot of enjoyment out of my current collection, but we shall see what happens in the future.


----------



## fettfleck

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow! So gorgeous. Congrats!  This is the first photo I see where the Taupe color looks warm and more beige. It usually comes out very cold and greyish. This is making me want a bag in Taupe!



The color is really difficult to catch on a photo, and I have the feeling that it changes a bit between greyish and greige. Most of the time it looks more greige to me… In each case a great color w



poleneinblack said:


> Here is my taupe neuf!
> 
> View attachment 5436875



So so beautiful!


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> of course, it’s another story if you know for sure that you don’t need it now yet.  It’s just that I saw you’ve been debating whether to get the mini neuf for quite a while up until now (apparently I have so much free time I read up every single post on this thread lol) so I just wanted to share my experience that even though I ended up not totally liking what I ordered after having considered it for soooo long, it definitely is worth the peace of mind. Otherwise I would keep checking and thinking about the bag every 10 minutes—I’m that obsessed. once I learned the lesson, it’s done—happier and more peaceful. Luckily it isn’t too much of an expensive lesson also. I would never want to be an enabler/a pusher and I’m usually very careful with my spending that I thought the $40 would be painful if I had to return, but as of now I learned it’s the only way I know for sure whether the style suits my needs, no matter how many reviews I have watched. And I only did it with the style that I really can’t stop thinking about to make sure I don’t go overboard.
> 
> I have to also say if you decide to try, give it at least a few days to decide whether you want to return. I HATED my mini neuf at first because from my first impression it couldn’t really fit anything. I grew to love it so much after a few uses because it does hold a lot more than it looks.
> 
> I would still want to check out the brick and mortar Polene store even if I had gotten all the styles that I like. Their store looks stunning from the video. I wouldn’t wanna miss the experience!


Same here. If I get to go to Paris anytime soon, I would still visit the store even if I already had all the bags. It seems like a wonderful place to visit and to meet and try on all the bags and see colors and sizes. Buying the bags from the US has been a wonderful, inexpensive experience and one that gives me much joy so I will continue to stalk and adore Polene for afar.


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> I say try the Dix first. I had one and sold it because it turned out the Camel on that one was the exact tone of 2 of my other bags and the styles were too similar for me to keep it.
> But the Dix is awesome. To me, this bag is like Chloe Marcie Meets Balenciaga City because it has that saddle, equestrian feel but the strap ends on the sides fall like tassels, giving that rocker vibe. The shape is unique and the quality is beautiful. I myself have a cognac one on my list.



I think you just bailed while I like the Dix so much. I am a Bal fan (owning several) and the city bag was my first designer bag. I have listed after the  hike Marcie for years and have come close to buying but have heard it is very heavy. No wonder I love the Dix! It does sort of combine the vibe. 

BTW, I own the dix in cognac and I love it. I love the smooth leather and contrasting stitching. I hope you are able to get one soon.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kimbashop said:


> I think you just bailed while I like the Dix so much. I am a Bal fan (owning several) and the city bag was my first designer bag. I have listed after the  hike Marcie for years and have come close to buying but have heard it is very heavy. No wonder I love the Dix! It does sort of combine the vibe.
> 
> BTW, I own the dix in cognac and I love it. I love the smooth leather and contrasting stitching. I hope you are able to get one soon.


Aw, we are bag twins because I have been a fan and collector of Balenciaga for many years.
The city was always my favorite and then the Small and the Mini became more relevant to me, as I transitioned to smaller crossbody bags. The Chloe Marcie is one of my favorite bags of all times. I used to own the medium and small satchel, but like with the rest, I now only own the small saddle crossbody Marcie and that one is very lightweight and convenient.

They're all gorgeous, timeless bags and Polene has really accomplished something here with these designs. I can actually see a lot of Chloe shapes in their designs and more edgy influences are also subtly present in bags like the Dix.

I can't wait to get my Dix in cognac. I just have to get my Mini Neuf first, if and when I finally decide on a color, lol.


----------



## dearbag

poleneinblack said:


> I totally understand you, and I have the same experience. I appreciate you speaking up! I actually don't think about the mini Neuf much at all, it only comes up occasionally. I thought about getting the full size Neuf and Huit in multiple colors every day for weeks, or a month, so that's why I finally bought them. But I don't think about the mini Neuf that often. I'm just not a small bag person and I should probably stick to that. I want to use what I buy, and I want to have at least some discipline with my spending, even with Polene! There's a lot of other things in life that require me to spend money. I'm not usually someone who struggles with decision-making. If I want it, I get it! I don't want to waste a lot of my time thinking about whether or not to buy something, that gets old pretty fast. At this point, if I still haven't bought it, there's probably very good reasons why and I trust my own intuition.
> 
> Never say never though! xD I'm currently getting a lot of enjoyment out of my current collection, but we shall see what happens in the future.



It’s nice that you trust your own instinct and I would encourage everyone to do so if they could.  It’s just that this “I trust my own instinct/I don’t think about it that often” can sound a little bit puzzling when you keep posting/asking whether you should get something many times on a *public forum,* even though it might be just a joke or a rhetorical question, because this way people are tempted or willing to help decide/share their opinions—hoping they could be of help.  You mentioned you were unsure of what could fit in it; I saw a lot of people helped answer this but you seemed to still doubt its capacity or colors after all the reviews so I’d suggest you may want to give yourself a try. But only if you can afford that $40 fee of course so you won’t have to waste your time thinking about getting something for too long like you’ve just said you prefer. I try to keep myself from giving unsolicited advice if no one asks for it and tbh this is how I kind of felt when I read your latest response. But let’s move on from this because after all, this thread should be useful to read for others who want to know more about Polene than us talking about how we two should spend or prioritize our money. Of course we should all feel welcome to say anything Polene-related in this forum whether they are product reviews or complaints, doubts, or questions. Just that I think it may be better to have some limit of one person asking the same question again and again esp when he/she is not even serious about it so that it doesn’t flood others way too much. My sincere apologies if I’ve made you feel otherwise but I jumped on this topic because I just wanted to be of help if I could.





WillWordForBags said:


> Same here. If I get to go to Paris anytime soon, I would still visit the store even if I already had all the bags. It seems like a wonderful place to visit and to meet and try on all the bags and see colors and sizes. Buying the bags from the US has been a wonderful, inexpensive experience and one that gives me much joy so I will continue to stalk and adore Polene for afar.



So true. I would really want to see/try everything in person if I get a chance because as you mentioned before, it’s really hard to know for sure from afar what their colors really look in real life! The vibe of the store also looks very soothing and aesthetically pleasing that even if I had all the bags I want from them, it never hurts to make a visit!


----------



## dearbag

Sharing my current collection. They are pretty true to colors in this picture. I’ve also pre-ordered the Nano Micro in Sage but it shall take a while to arrive (website says shipping starts July 22). Feel free to ask questions that any of you may have. 

Colors:
Dix: Camel
Neuf: Beige
Mini Huit: Taupe
Mini Neuf: Camel

Capacity: Neuf > Mini nuef > Mini huit > Dix

Out of all the four, I’ve got the least use of the Dix because it holds so few compared to others. Mini neuf and mini huit fits more, and I really enjoy these two—just perfect crossbody size for someone 5’3” like myself. I also find the full size Neuf bulky on my frame—but love the beige color on it so much I decided to keep it.

From someone who normally carry a lot and not a small bag type of girl, the mini huit size is surprisingly perfect for my needs (maybe because the style suits a casual day when you dont carry your extra items like iPad/books etc.) that I definitely would not want anything bigger for this style of bag. For the mini neuf, it holds about the same as the mini huit but more, but I still wish there is an in-between size of the two current sizes since although the mini neuf capacity is also great and enough for daily needs and more, the opening is still too cumbersome to get things in and out.


----------



## poleneceline

dearbag said:


> It’s nice that you trust your own instinct and I would encourage everyone to do so if they could.  It’s just that this “I trust my own instinct/I don’t think about it that often” can sound a little bit puzzling when you keep posting/asking whether you should get something many times on a public forum, even though it might be just a joke or a rhetorical question, because this way people are tempted or willing to help decide/share their opinions—hoping they could be of help. You mentioned you were unsure of what could fit in it numerous times, I saw a lot of people helped answer this but you seem to still have question regarding capacity or colors that’s why I’d suggest you may give yourself a try if you can afford that $40 fee if you prefer not wasting your time thinking about whether to get something like you’ve just said. I normally do not like giving unsolicited advice if no one asks for it and tbh this is how I kind of felt when I read your latest response. But let’s not discuss this any further because after all, this thread should be useful to read for others who are considering Polene than us talking about how to wisely prioritize/spend our money and I know you didn’t mean to ignore my attempt to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true. I would really want to see/try everything in person if I get a chance because as you mentioned before, it’s really hard to know for sure from afar what their colors really look in real life! The vibe of the store also looks very soothing and aesthetically pleasing that even if I had all the bags I want from them, it never hurts to make a visit!



You're right that I keep bringing it up every so often, and I honestly appreciate your thoughtfulness and all your responses. You're right that it would be frustrating for other people to see me post the same question over and over again. Other than talking about the bags I already have and responding to other people's posts, I don't have any Polene bags I'm considering as a next purchase. I suppose I've just been treating this as a group chat about Polene rather than a forum thread and just posting whatever Polene related thoughts come to mind. I will knock it off now, I should definitely stop talking about it unless I actually buy something and I have something to share. Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## poleneceline

I wonder if Polene will redo their old, discontinued designs to match their current design style.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## dearbag

misformaddie said:


> The No. 1 nano in Moka is out of stock again  Was waiting until payday to order and now I regret not taking the plunge sooner!! Does anyone know if this is a colour they tend to restock regularly or if it’s a “when it’s gone it’s gone”?





Wanted to share that I’ve just read on their instagram that the Nano Un in Moka will unfortunately not be restocked—sorry!  

Now I get nervous about this uncertainty in restocking. Even the mini huit in their classic neutral colors like Cognac that are always repeated will not be restocked for the style. Now it’s harder to be sure of what to get before it’s too late.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> You're right that I keep bringing it up every so often, and I honestly appreciate your thoughtfulness and all your responses. You're right that it would be frustrating for other people to see me post the same question over and over again. Other than talking about the bags I already have and responding to other people's posts, I don't have any Polene bags I'm considering as a next purchase. I suppose I've just been treating this as a group chat about Polene rather than a forum thread and just posting whatever Polene related thoughts come to mind. I will knock it off now, I should definitely stop talking about it unless I actually buy something and I have something to share. Thank you for the reminder!


I’ve been a member of this forum for many, many years and I think this space was created to allow all of us bag lovers to simply share our thoughts, doubts, likes, purchases, wishes and issues about bags. 

I personally enjoy your comments and understand that we’re all just typing our thoughts out loud and sharing them with each other.

This is the Purse Forum.  I don’t think it’s supposed to be too serious.
Participating should feel easy and we shouldn’t have to worry too much about how we’re coming across or what whims slip out. We may contradict ourselves or repeat things. It’s ok. I don’t think anyone wants you or anyone else to feel restrained as to what may be said. We have enough of that fear with social media.

With everything stressful that is going on around us, I for one appreciate having this space as a distracting outlet where we can safely and freely get silly about handbags because they bring us happiness within a world filled with sorrow. 
 Simple as that.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> I think you just bailed while I like the Dix so much. I am a Bal fan (owning several) and the city bag was my first designer bag. I have listed after the  hike Marcie for years and have come close to buying but have heard it is very heavy. No wonder I love the Dix! It does sort of combine the vibe.
> 
> BTW, I own the dix in cognac and I love it. I love the smooth leather and contrasting stitching. I hope you are able to get one soon.


Oh dear, SO many typos. Hopefully you got what I was trying to say!


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> Aw, we are bag twins because I have been a fan and collector of Balenciaga for many years.
> The city was always my favorite and then the Small and the Mini became more relevant to me, as I transitioned to smaller crossbody bags. The Chloe Marcie is one of my favorite bags of all times. I used to own the medium and small satchel, but like with the rest, I now only own the small saddle crossbody Marcie and that one is very lightweight and convenient.
> 
> They're all gorgeous, timeless bags and Polene has really accomplished something here with these designs. I can actually see a lot of Chloe shapes in their designs and more edgy influences are also subtly present in bags like the Dix.
> 
> I can't wait to get my Dix in cognac. I just have to get my Mini Neuf first, if and when I finally decide on a color, lol.


sorry for all of my typos -- typing on the go. Yes, I see what you mean. I own the DeMelllier Mini Venice because it has that Marcie Vibe at a fraction of the price. 

the mini Neuf is really cute! good luck deciding on a color.


----------



## Kimbashop

Posting a pic of the Numero Dix in smooth Cognac. Love this bag. Color is pretty true to life, maybe just a tad darker (its in full sun in this pic):


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kimbashop said:


> sorry for all of my typos -- typing on the go. Yes, I see what you mean. I own the DeMelllier Mini Venice because it has that Marcie Vibe at a fraction of the price.
> 
> the mini Neuf is really cute! good luck deciding on a color.


No worries. I got everything you were saying. I actually think Polene’s Un Nano can also be a nice dupe for the Marcie saddle because of the flap and the Dix in cognac gives me so many Chloe vibes. 
I mentioned this before and posted photos that I thought the Tonca was very similar to the Chloe Kiss bag as well. 
We have lots to choose from.
I think I will be ordering the Mini Neuf in camel and a Mini Huit in blush next or maybe I’ll just grab the apart from Dix in cognac before it sells out.


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> No worries. I got everything you were saying. I actually think Polene’s Un Nano can also be a nice dupe for the Marcie saddle because of the flap and the Dix in cognac gives me so many Chloe vibes.
> I mentioned this before and posted photos that I thought the Tonca was very similar to the Chloe Kiss bag as well.
> We have lots to choose from.
> I think I will be ordering the Mini Neuf in camel and a Mini Huit in blush next or maybe I’ll just grab the apart from Dix in cognac before it sells out.


I got to visit the store not long ago, and I practically squealed when I saw the Tonca. It's adorable! I see what you mean about the Chloe Kiss bag. The Dix has a little bit of that design, too.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kimbashop said:


> Posting a pic of the Numero Dix in smooth Cognac. Love this bag. Color is pretty true to life, maybe just a tad darker (its in full sun in this pic):
> View attachment 5437114


Omg this bag is perfection. I must have this! 
I’m gonna need a bigger closet.


----------



## poleneceline

dearbag said:


> Wanted to share that I’ve just read on their instagram that the Nano Un in Moka will unfortunately not be restocked—sorry!
> 
> Now I get nervous about this uncertainty in restocking. Even the mini huit in their classic neutral colors like Cognac that are always repeated will not be restocked for the style. Now it’s harder to be sure of what to get before it’s too late.
> View attachment 5437069



Whelp, maybe it'll be like the beige/gray/taupe colors where future colors are close enough to old ones, even if it's not called the same thing.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Omg this bag is perfection. I must have this!
> I’m gonna need a bigger closet.



I want to buy a house JUST so I can make a beautiful custom display closet for my bags. Polene deserves it!


----------



## poleneceline

Kimbashop said:


> Posting a pic of the Numero Dix in smooth Cognac. Love this bag. Color is pretty true to life, maybe just a tad darker (its in full sun in this pic):
> View attachment 5437114



Ok, this is gorgeous, especially under the sunlight!


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> I’ve been a member of this forum for many, many years and I think this space was created to allow all of us bag lovers to simply share our thoughts, doubts, likes, purchases, wishes and issues about bags.
> 
> I personally enjoy your comments and understand that we’re all just typing our thoughts out loud and sharing them with each other.
> 
> This is the Purse Forum.  I don’t think it’s supposed to be too serious.
> Participating should feel easy and we shouldn’t have to worry too much about how we’re coming across or what whims slip out. We may contradict ourselves or repeat things. It’s ok. I don’t think anyone wants you or anyone else to feel restrained as to what may be said. We have enough of that fear with social media.
> 
> With everything stressful that is going on around us, I for one appreciate having this space as a distracting outlet where we can safely and freely get silly about handbags because they bring us happiness within a world filled with sorrow.
> Simple as that.



Thank you! It's fun being silly.


----------



## poleneceline

One thing I keep thinking about is whether I would consider the full size Neuf heavy. I've heard reviewers warn that the bag can get heavy if you load it up with stuff, but I don't notice it that often for someone who always carries a full bag. When it's hot and I'm not wearing long sleeves, I think I notice it more because the top handle can dig into my arm, but when I'm wearing long sleeves and layers, I really don't notice it at all. Also, a shout out again to the durability and structure of this bag. I carry my Polene bags everywhere and I don't mind if they get dirty or banged around, because they are so well made and easy to clean. I will just use some sanitizer or some wipes. 

Is there a particular way I should be cleaning leather handbags, actually? I'm still new to handbags.


----------



## img

EvieSeb5671 said:


> If anyone gets the Tonca, would greatly appreciate if you could post “what fits inside” pictures


I just got my Tonca today.  It’s a gorgeous bag, but smaller than I thought it would be. 
I can fit my Hermes Compact Silk’n wallet, my phone, my keys, a lipstick, and my sunglasses.


----------



## Kimbashop

poleneinblack said:


> Ok, this is gorgeous, especially under the sunlight!


Thank you! I admit to placing it on my couch so that I can stare at it


----------



## Kimbashop

poleneinblack said:


> One thing I keep thinking about is whether I would consider the full size Neuf heavy. I've heard reviewers warn that the bag can get heavy if you load it up with stuff, but I don't notice it that often for someone who always carries a full bag. When it's hot and I'm not wearing long sleeves, I think I notice it more because the top handle can dig into my arm, but when I'm wearing long sleeves and layers, I really don't notice it at all. Also, a shout out again to the durability and structure of this bag. I carry my Polene bags everywhere and I don't mind if they get dirty or banged around, because they are so well made and easy to clean. I will just use some sanitizer or some wipes.
> 
> Is there a particular way I should be cleaning leather handbags, actually? I'm still new to handbags.


Everyone seems to have their favorites. I tend to use either Bick4 or Leather Honey. Leather Honey works great on very dry, thick, or supple leather. I use it on my Balenciaga bags, my leather jacket, and thick pebbled leather bags. LH will sometimes darken lighter leathers, so that's a warning. I have only had this happen on a vegetable tanned leather bag. Otherwise, it is a fabulous conditioner. I actually just use my hands and take a small amount to rub it in. I could see this working well on the Neuf bag, but spot test first.

I use Bickmore Bick 4 on my smooth and/or structured bags or bags that are a bit more delicate. B4 both cleans and conditions and it doesn't seem to darken any leathers. If I'm cleaning, I take a damp microfiber cloth and rub it in. After it drys, I buff it and apply another round if the bag seems to still be dry or dirty.

I have used both of the products for about 5 years now. I generally clean and condition my bags twice a year (depending on usage).


----------



## poleneceline

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I admit to placing it on my couch so that I can stare at it



I always have my handbag next to me on my desk while I work. It's eye candy and motivation!


----------



## poleneceline

I wish the Polene Neuf were made with feet. I love that the Huit has feet, it helps with the wear for sure. I do notice my Neuf has slight wear on the bottom now, but it's very negligible and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> One thing I keep thinking about is whether I would consider the full size Neuf heavy. I've heard reviewers warn that the bag can get heavy if you load it up with stuff, but I don't notice it that often for someone who always carries a full bag. When it's hot and I'm not wearing long sleeves, I think I notice it more because the top handle can dig into my arm, but when I'm wearing long sleeves and layers, I really don't notice it at all. Also, a shout out again to the durability and structure of this bag. I carry my Polene bags everywhere and I don't mind if they get dirty or banged around, because they are so well made and easy to clean. I will just use some sanitizer or some wipes.
> 
> Is there a particular way I should be cleaning leather handbags, actually? I'm still new to handbags.


So far in general when I’ve asked/googled most leather bag shops seem to suggest a wax free colour less leather cream for general cleaning/maintenance.
I’m very likely to order the Cadillac leather lotion to try it out (my friend told me it had good reviews), will let you know how it goes!

I do feel like my regular neuf is heavier in comparison to other leather bags I have (I am a recent longchamp fan and love how lightweight and functional their bags are) but I don’t mind since the neuf such a unique and beautiful bag

P.S. I think it’s perfectly fine to think of the forum as something like a group chat (I do too haha) so don’t feel silly about it!


----------



## Milsaar

dearbag said:


> Wanted to share that I’ve just read on their instagram that the Nano Un in Moka will unfortunately not be restocked—sorry!
> 
> Now I get nervous about this uncertainty in restocking. Even the mini huit in their classic neutral colors like Cognac that are always repeated will not be restocked for the style. Now it’s harder to be sure of what to get before it’s too late.
> View attachment 5437069



When the moka was out of stock last time I asked also if it is going to restock, and got the same answer, and yet, it did came in stock again and I bought it. Sometimes I wonder if they answer like this in every query.


----------



## Charmainews

I've lusted after a chalk Un Nano for, well, more than a year now. But I've never had a bag in such a light colour. Those of you who have a chalk Polene bag: how delicate is the colour? Can I still wear jeans without worrying about colour transfer?


----------



## Milsaar

My taupe tonca came, love it   it is smaller than I thought it would be but I don't mind, the details are gorgeous. Here is my little Polene family.


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> I’ve been a member of this forum for many, many years and I think this space was created to allow all of us bag lovers to simply share our thoughts, doubts, likes, purchases, wishes and issues about bags.
> 
> I personally enjoy your comments and understand that we’re all just typing our thoughts out loud and sharing them with each other.
> 
> This is the Purse Forum.  I don’t think it’s supposed to be too serious.
> Participating should feel easy and we shouldn’t have to worry too much about how we’re coming across or what whims slip out. We may contradict ourselves or repeat things. It’s ok. I don’t think anyone wants you or anyone else to feel restrained as to what may be said. We have enough of that fear with social media.
> 
> With everything stressful that is going on around us, I for one appreciate having this space as a distracting outlet where we can safely and freely get silly about handbags because they bring us happiness within a world filled with sorrow.
> Simple as that.


Bravo! Well said!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> I want to buy a house JUST so I can make a beautiful custom display closet for my bags. Polene deserves it!


Don't we all?? I want a whole house just for my bags (that I don't have yet)!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Milsaar said:


> When the moka was out of stock last time I asked also if it is going to restock, and got the same answer, and yet, it did came in stock again and I bought it. Sometimes I wonder if they answer like this in every query.


This helps a lot! Thank you. I have gotten the same responses for other colors and bags so now I'll keep checking to see if maybe they gave me an auto-response too. Here's hoping.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> Bravo! Well said!!


Thank you, darling. Thought we needed the reminder.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Milsaar said:


> My taupe tonca came, love it   it is smaller than I thought it would be but I don't mind, the details are gorgeous. Here is my little Polene family.


Gorgeous collection. Congrats. 
This is what has me doubting the Tonca. As beautiful as it looks, I feel the shape and the size make it less spacious and as much as I love mini bags, I still need to carry my few essentials. That and for some reason, it looks to me like opening and closing on the go is not so easy. Seems like you need two hands at all times. Still, it is a stunning design and beautiful color.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kverat said:


> I've lusted after a chalk Un Nano for, well, more than a year now. But I've never had a bag in such a light colour. Those of you who have a chalk Polene bag: how delicate is the colour? Can I still wear jeans without worrying about colour transfer?


I've had my Un Nano in Chalk for almost a year and it looks like new. It's uncanny. This textured leather is very durable. I've worn it with jeans and still, no color transfer. Mind you, I don't wear dark blue or indigo jeans either, only classic, lighter denims. But even if you'd get some blue on it, all you need to do is wipe it off with a leather wipe or a leather cleaner and it would probably be fine because of the texture. Plus, the color is very greyish/off-whiteish as opposed to bright white so it's not as prone to pick up everything in its path.
All in all, this bag is way less delicate that one might think. Go for it. You will love it.


----------



## Vlad

We posted an article on the Numero Neuf over on PurseBlog:









						The Sculptural, Draped Polène Neuf - PurseBlog
					

The once little-known brand has hit a cult status amongst handbag aficionados and the expansion of bag offerings for Parisian-based Polène continues. If you don't know Polène, you're going to want to.




					www.purseblog.com
				




Along with size comparisons of the Neuf, the Mini, and the Micro.


----------



## Antonia

Vlad said:


> We posted an article on the Numero Neuf over on PurseBlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sculptural, Draped Polène Neuf - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> The once little-known brand has hit a cult status amongst handbag aficionados and the expansion of bag offerings for Parisian-based Polène continues. If you don't know Polène, you're going to want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with size comparisons of the Neuf, the Mini, and the Micro.


Thank you @Vlad  and @Megs !!  This is my favorite Polene!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Charmainews

WillWordForBags said:


> I've had my Un Nano in Chalk for almost a year and it looks like new. It's uncanny. This textured leather is very durable. I've worn it with jeans and still, no color transfer. Mind you, I don't wear dark blue or indigo jeans either, only classic, lighter denims. But even if you'd get some blue on it, all you need to do is wipe it off with a leather wipe or a leather cleaner and it would probably be fine because of the texture. Plus, the color is very greyish/off-whiteish as opposed to bright white so it's not as prone to pick up everything in its path.
> All in all, this bag is way less delicate that one might think. Go for it. You will love it.



Thank you - this is so helpful!


----------



## aob

WillWordForBags said:


> Gorgeous collection. Congrats.
> This is what has me doubting the Tonca. As beautiful as it looks, I feel the shape and the size make it less spacious and as much as I love mini bags, I still need to carry my few essentials. That and for some reason, it looks to me like opening and closing on the go is not so easy. Seems like you need two hands at all times. Still, it is a stunning design and beautiful color.


I bought the Tonca, but unfortunately returned it for that reason.  I checked measurements carefully and thought I could fit my essentials easily.  The way that pleat is formed, it's taking up too much space of the interior.  I really had to manipulate my phone to get it in.  I want a bag where I can just drop the phone in.  The magnet clasp was not at all difficult to use, but the magnet wasn't strong enough and it would pop open if the bag is "full."  BTW, all I carry is a thick-ish card wallet, regular Samsung phone, small pouch and keys.  That being said, I got the taupe and it was perfection. It was very lightweight and comfortable to carry.  For me, the Tonca just needed about another 2 inches.  I want to try the Dix but afraid it will also be too small to fit essentials.  Just can't see spending another $40 to find that out.


----------



## bearygood22

WillWordForBags said:


> I've had my Un Nano in Chalk for almost a year and it looks like new. It's uncanny. This textured leather is very durable. I've worn it with jeans and still, no color transfer. Mind you, I don't wear dark blue or indigo jeans either, only classic, lighter denims. But even if you'd get some blue on it, all you need to do is wipe it off with a leather wipe or a leather cleaner and it would probably be fine because of the texture. Plus, the color is very greyish/off-whiteish as opposed to bright white so it's not as prone to pick up everything in its path.
> All in all, this bag is way less delicate that one might think. Go for it. You will love it.


Agreed. I have had my chalk nano for quite a while now (>1 year), and it looks brand new. Nano in textured leather feels almost indestructible. No color transfer, shape is perfect, etc. because it’s really greyish white, it’s supremely low maintenance. if Any dirt or color gets on the bag, just use baby wipes or a wet tissue to remove. hope This helps.


----------



## WillWordForBags

aob said:


> I bought the Tonca, but unfortunately returned it for that reason.  I checked measurements carefully and thought I could fit my essentials easily.  The way that pleat is formed, it's taking up too much space of the interior.  I really had to manipulate my phone to get it in.  I want a bag where I can just drop the phone in.  The magnet clasp was not at all difficult to use, but the magnet wasn't strong enough and it would pop open if the bag is "full."  BTW, all I carry is a thick-ish card wallet, regular Samsung phone, small pouch and keys.  That being said, I got the taupe and it was perfection. It was very lightweight and comfortable to carry.  For me, the Tonca just needed about another 2 inches.  I want to try the Dix but afraid it will also be too small to fit essentials.  Just can't see spending another $40 to find that out.


Thank you! This helps a lot. I was afraid of that with the Tonca. In time and after many years of buying and returning, I've gotten pretty good at being able to tell if a bag will be practical or not. This one didn't look to be so because of the opening and the shape.
If this bag had a zipper you could leave open while fetching and handling the items, it would be so much more comfortable.

I think there has to be a balance between interesting design and functionality and for me, as much as I may admire a bag in theory, I also need the bag to be wearable and comfortable or else it's not worth my investment.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bearygood22 said:


> Agreed. I have had my chalk nano for quite a while now (>1 year), and it looks brand new. Nano in textured leather feels almost indestructible. No color transfer, shape is perfect, etc. because it’s really greyish white, it’s supremely low maintenance. if Any dirt or color gets on the bag, just use baby wipes or a wet tissue to remove. hope This helps.


Absolutely. That has been my experience so far. The Nano shape plus the texture makes it remarkably durable.


----------



## poleneceline

Vlad said:


> We posted an article on the Numero Neuf over on PurseBlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sculptural, Draped Polène Neuf - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> The once little-known brand has hit a cult status amongst handbag aficionados and the expansion of bag offerings for Parisian-based Polène continues. If you don't know Polène, you're going to want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with size comparisons of the Neuf, the Mini, and the Micro.



Love that the Neuf got an article! Maybe my other favorite the Huit can get one too?


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Love that the Neuf got an article! Maybe my other favorite the Huit can get one too?


The blush tone on that Neuf Mini is why I know I need a blush Polene in my collection. So stunning. And don't get me started about the Almond... Hurts my eyes that they won't release more bags in that color.


----------



## Milsaar

Okay I just tested what fits in tonca! Pretty much I say   I dont find the opening that annoying and even stuffed it stays closed. I open with one hand only the bigger flap and stretch a little and then I can pull out stuff, no need to open that smaller flap. There is also this little pocket where you can put cards in. Hope this helps!


----------



## Antonia

Milsaar said:


> Okay I just tested what fits in tonca! Pretty much I say   I dont find the opening that annoying and even stuffed it stays closed. I open with one hand only the bigger flap and stretch a little and then I can pull out stuff, no need to open that smaller flap. There is also this little pocket where you can put cards in. Hope this helps!


Nice, congrats!  I'd say it fits quite a lot for it's size!!


----------



## strobe

dearbag said:


> Wanted to share that I’ve just read on their instagram that the Nano Un in Moka will unfortunately not be restocked—sorry!
> 
> Now I get nervous about this uncertainty in restocking. Even the mini huit in their classic neutral colors like Cognac that are always repeated will not be restocked for the style. Now it’s harder to be sure of what to get before it’s too late.
> View attachment 5437069


I've seen them say this before about moka on their instagram and it still eventually got restocked. I would still say as long as the color hasn't been taken off the site, it's worth it to keep checking if you really want it.


----------



## Milsaar

Antonia said:


> Nice, congrats!  I'd say it fits quite a lot for it's size!!



Thank you!  It has surprised me! And all the details makes her so beautiful!


----------



## dearbag

Delete


----------



## dearbag

strobe said:


> I've seen them say this before about moka on their instagram and it still eventually got restocked. I would still say as long as the color hasn't been taken off the site, it's worth it to keep checking if you really want it.



That is great!!! Now I wonder why they said they wouldn’t be restocking what they did restock. Like what good would that do to the brand.. hmm? I hope I can expect the same from the huit mini in Fresh Almond. Like they did take the full size off their site but never the mini. Although I understand they probably just show it because it’s one of their most iconic products from Emily in Paris.

#wishfulthinking


----------



## dearbag

poleneinblack said:


> Whelp, maybe it'll be like the beige/gray/taupe colors where future colors are close enough to old ones, even if it's not called the same thing.



Could be it! Since they can’t find the exact same color code for materials they might as well change the name haha. Even the same color name looks different in various styles.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> That is great!!! Now I wonder why they said they woouldn’t be restocking what  did restock. I hope I can expect the same from the huit mini in Fresh Almond. Like they did take the full size of their site but never the mini. Although I understand they probably just show it because it’s one of their most iconic products from Emily in Paris.
> 
> #wishfulthinking


One can only hope!


----------



## Biogirl1

Milsaar said:


> Okay I just tested what fits in tonca! Pretty much I say   I dont find the opening that annoying and even stuffed it stays closed. I open with one hand only the bigger flap and stretch a little and then I can pull out stuff, no need to open that smaller flap. There is also this little pocket where you can put cards in. Hope this helps!


Thanks for showing what fits in the Tonca! This is very helpful, as I was leaning against it for the small size. Maybe I need to rethink!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Oh ha-ha!  They're my Rebecca Minkoff bags....I have way too many of them and don't rotate them enough to warrant having that many plus I get really anxious when my closet looks over full/not organized.


Your RM collection is marvelous! 



WillWordForBags said:


> I’ve been a member of this forum for many, many years and I think this space was created to allow all of us bag lovers to simply share our thoughts, doubts, likes, purchases, wishes and issues about bags.
> 
> I personally enjoy your comments and understand that we’re all just typing our thoughts out loud and sharing them with each other.
> 
> This is the Purse Forum.  I don’t think it’s supposed to be too serious.
> Participating should feel easy and we shouldn’t have to worry too much about how we’re coming across or what whims slip out. We may contradict ourselves or repeat things. It’s ok. I don’t think anyone wants you or anyone else to feel restrained as to what may be said. We have enough of that fear with social media.
> 
> With everything stressful that is going on around us, I for one appreciate having this space as a distracting outlet where we can safely and freely get silly about handbags because they bring us happiness within a world filled with sorrow.
> Simple as that.



I hear what you're saying. But if I see the exact same question by the same people on a thread over and over it takes the fun out of it. Why bother looking at the thread if it's just going to be the same person asking the same question yet again?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Your RM collection is marvelous!
> 
> Thank you @JenJBS !!
> 
> I hear what you're saying. But if I see the exact same question by the same people on a thread over and over it takes the fun out of it. Why bother looking at the thread if it's just going to be the same person asking the same question yet again?


----------



## dearbag

> I hear what you're saying. But if I see the exact same question by the same people on a thread over and over it takes the fun out of it. Why bother looking at the thread if it's just going to be the same person asking the same question yet again?



You speak my mind!

//////////

Regarding what @poleneinblack and @WillWordForBags said earlier, please allow me to make myself clear for the last time in this forum:

*I don’t care if the discussion is serious or silly.* I love love all the fun too that’s why I’m here in a purseforum.  I never get tired of hearing the same Qs again and again from many people, and even tried to answer all the same old questions if I had time. *But I’m talking about being respectful in a public forum. *One should of course feel comfortable to say what they think, *but we should also be aware of ourselves not to repeat things too many times or flood people with the same questions over and over on the same thread*. A few times—ok, five times—well maybe ok(?), but say ten—I think that gets old pretty fast.

When I saw the same kind of doubts again and again from someone and suggested him/her to maybe try if they can afford the return fee (because I had the exact same doubts prior), *I did not expect to hear a response like he/she knows better what to do with the money and trusts his/her own guts—and worse, not even serious about it.  *I find that pretty disrespectful. Why bother asking for opinions over and over on a public forum when one is not serious about learning the new information given and/or will ask the same old stuff again soon in no time?



I do think being nice and welcoming toward one another is great, *but I also think being conscious and respectful in a public forum is very important too.*
——-

That’s it. I hope we can now move forward.  I actually really enjoy reading many of your comments and I know you probably didnt mean to hurt my feelings so let’s just get this over with. We are Polene fans and we should be reunited after all!


----------



## sagehello

I was going back in forth on whether I wanted to go with the tonca or mini neuf. On most days, I dress pretty casual, so I was looking for an everyday crossbody that was a bit more low key without any luxury brand logos on it. I've heard great things about Polene and wanted to try something new! In the beginning, I was leaning more toward the tonca, but after looking at the mini neuf and watching videos, I finally decided to go with the mini neuf in camel. My only concern was the narrow opening and being annoyed about getting items in and out. Alas! I received my mini neuf today and am SO happy with my decision. For reference, I am petite standing at 5'0 feet and absolutely love the size and how it fits crossbody. The opening isn't too bad and I'm sure I will get used to it, so not a dealbreaker for me! I also agree with some of the previous comments that it would be amazing if they had this bag in sage or fresh almond  hopefully one day!!

Pros:
So adorable!!
goes great w/ casual and dressy outfits
great quality leather
Unique, yet simple, structured bag
Versatile- crossbody, shoulder w/ strap, and crook of arm.
Fits all my essentials - iphone max, thin compact wallet, hand sanitizer, lip glosses, key fob, mints, hand lotion
lightweight
the amount of holes in the strap and being inclusive of all heights  My luxury branded bags have pretty long straps and I end up needing to add additional holes in it.

Cons
Narrow opening
would have liked if there was some sort of slip pocket to place my lipgloss or card holder for easy access

Hope this helps anyone interested in the mini Neuf  She is definitely a cutie!


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Dix review:


----------



## poleneceline

This person has the Numero Un, Sept, and Dix:


----------



## poleneceline

Does anyone with a Beri wear theirs like this? Never seen this before. Now I wish I had tried to stick my hand through the top handle too.


----------



## poleneceline

I guess Polene really is popular now, if there is a demand for fakes. xD


----------



## poleneceline

Has anyone else tried the Polene belts or SLGs, like cardholders?


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone else tried the Polene belts or SLGs, like cardholders?


I've been wanting to purchase some card holders. Will probably do so when I order my next bag because even though I have plenty of SLGs, these Polene ones with such beautiful quality and packaging would make for great gifts.


----------



## windnocturne

Polene should really consider selling bag straps! Wider ones too. It would be nice to switch things up for the bag models with removable straps.


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> Does anyone with a Beri wear theirs like this? Never seen this before. Now I wish I had tried to stick my hand through the top handle too.



The opening looks really small, so if you have skinny arms it might work just like this photo.  I prefer hand carry myself.  Although I sometimes were my Neuf in the crook of my arm!!


----------



## Antonia

poleneinblack said:


> I guess Polene really is popular now, if there is a demand for fakes. xD



What I don't understand is that why buy a fake Polene as they are not that expensive to begin with.  I can't believe the fakers would waste their time with Polene!!!  There's way more money to be made with Chanel/LV/Hermes.  Ugh!!


----------



## misformaddie

dearbag said:


> That is great!!! Now I wonder why they said they wouldn’t be restocking what they did restock. Like what good would that do to the brand.. hmm? I hope I can expect the same from the huit mini in Fresh Almond. Like they did take the full size off their site but never the mini. Although I understand they probably just show it because it’s one of their most iconic products from Emily in Paris.
> 
> #wishfulthinking



Guys the nano Moka came back in stock!! Been checking every day and just saw today it was available again so have taken the plunge and purchased! along with the Tonca in Cognac which I’ve had my eye on for a while too… will post pics when they arrive! So definitely worth checking back periodically to see if they have stock again!


----------



## dearbag

misformaddie said:


> Guys the nano Moka came back in stock!! Been checking every day and just saw today it was available again so have taken the plunge and purchased! along with the Tonca in Cognac which I’ve had my eye on for a while too… will post pics when they arrive! So definitely worth checking back periodically to see if they have stock again!



Yay, congrats!!!  I checked 5 mins after your post and it says out of stock again! Everyone’s been eyeing this bag for sure.


----------



## poleneceline

misformaddie said:


> Guys the nano Moka came back in stock!! Been checking every day and just saw today it was available again so have taken the plunge and purchased! along with the Tonca in Cognac which I’ve had my eye on for a while too… will post pics when they arrive! So definitely worth checking back periodically to see if they have stock again!



Show up to Starbucks with a "Moka" to go hahaha!!


----------



## poleneceline

Another tour of the Polene flagship store in Paris.


----------



## poleneceline

Has anyone else noticed the sheer number of ads you get if you search up Polene online? If I search up Polene in a search engine, I get a ton of ads for other contemporary minimalist brands like Strathbery, Senreve, Everlane, etc. If I search up Polene on Youtube, the ads show me DHGate and Aliexpress fakes.


----------



## aob

dearbag said:


> You speak my mind!
> 
> //////////
> 
> Regarding what @poleneinblack and @WillWordForBags said earlier, please allow me to make myself clear for the last time in this forum:
> 
> *I don’t care if the discussion is serious or silly.* I love love all the fun too that’s why I’m here in a purseforum.  I never get tired of hearing the same Qs again and again from many people, and even tried to answer all the same old questions if I had time. *But I’m talking about being respectful in a public forum. *One should of course feel comfortable to say what they think, *but we should also be aware of ourselves not to repeat things too many times or flood people with the same questions over and over on the same thread*. A few times—ok, five times—well maybe ok(?), but say ten—I think that gets old pretty fast.
> 
> When I saw the same kind of doubts again and again from someone and suggested him/her to maybe try if they can afford the return fee (because I had the exact same doubts prior), *I did not expect to hear a response like he/she knows better what to do with the money and trusts his/her own guts—and worse, not even serious about it.  *I find that pretty disrespectful. Why bother asking for opinions over and over on a public forum when one is not serious about learning the new information given and/or will ask the same old stuff again soon in no time?
> 
> 
> 
> I do think being nice and welcoming toward one another is great, *but I also think being conscious and respectful in a public forum is very important too.*
> ——-
> 
> That’s it. I hope we can now move forward.  I actually really enjoy reading many of your comments and I know you probably didnt mean to hurt my feelings so let’s just get this over with. We are Polene fans and we should be reunited after all!


I'm going to chime in with what will probably be a very unpopular post.  I agree with you, dearbag.  I want to support you.  After your back-and-forth with the poster, she commented and said,  "I will knock it off now, I should definitely stop talking about it unless I actually buy something."  She has posted -- I don't know -- maybe another 15 posts within one or two days, most of which are just random thoughts, other people's YouTube videos and some Instagram thing that was extremely long.  WTF?  I'm going to have to unwatch this thread, because that is such a huge waste of my time and beyond annoying.  Maybe I'm the only one having a problem with this?  I very much want to hear opinions and thoughts from everybody on Polene, positive or negative, but this is feeling like an ambush from somebody with an agenda.  A free bag from Polene?  Who knows.

Again, sorry for the rant.  I don't mean to offend anybody, but I hit the breaking point.  I don't think any of us intend to be mean.  Please, everybody, keep enjoying your collections!!


----------



## poleneceline

aob said:


> I'm going to chime in with what will probably be a very unpopular post.  I agree with you, dearbag.  I want to support you.  After your back-and-forth with the poster, she commented and said,  "I will knock it off now, I should definitely stop talking about it unless I actually buy something."  She has posted -- I don't know -- maybe another 15 posts within one or two days, most of which are just random thoughts, other people's YouTube videos and some Instagram thing that was extremely long.  WTF?  I'm going to have to unwatch this thread, because that is such a huge waste of my time and beyond annoying.  Maybe I'm the only one having a problem with this?  I very much want to hear opinions and thoughts from everybody on Polene, positive or negative, but this is feeling like an ambush from somebody with an agenda.  A free bag from Polene?  Who knows.
> 
> Again, sorry for the rant.  I don't mean to offend anybody, but I hit the breaking point.  I don't think any of us intend to be mean.  Please, everybody, keep enjoying your collections!!



Hi All,

I'm sorry for all the post spam if it is unwelcome. I thought I was sharing Polene-related content that I found online. However, if it's unpopular or against the rules, please let me know and I will stop immediately. I don't want to drive anyone from the thread or forums.


----------



## onehotlatte

poleneinblack said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for all the post spam if it is unwelcome. I thought I was sharing Polene-related content that I found online. However, if it's unpopular or against the rules, please let me know and I will stop immediately. I don't want to drive anyone from the thread or forums.



I enjoy your posts and appreciate your enthusiasm for the brand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for all the post spam if it is unwelcome. I thought I was sharing Polene-related content that I found online. However, if it's unpopular or against the rules, please let me know and I will stop immediately. I don't want to drive anyone from the thread or forums.


I personally enjoy your posts very much. I think the youtube review and first look videos help so much when deciding on what bags to purchase. Many times you share something, it's what I had been thinking so I'm always glad to read your input.


----------



## TwistedFate330

Has anyone ever experienced receiving a damaged box from Polène? The box is pretty crushed with water damage. The bottom cardboard is soft and damp. The inside of the box had bugs inside it and the handbag itself was wet on the backside. I contacted Polène and requested a return over two days ago and have not heard back. Can anyone tell me how long Polène usually gets back to you with the return shipping labels? The package was actually on hold at the DHL facility for several days but they didn't know why but I think the package maybe fell in a pond or something.


----------



## WillWordForBags

TwistedFate330 said:


> Has anyone ever experienced receiving a damaged box from Polène? The box is pretty crushed with water damage. The bottom cardboard is soft and damp. The inside of the box had bugs inside it and the handbag itself was wet on the backside. I contacted Polène and requested a return over two days ago and have not heard back. Can anyone tell me how long Polène usually gets back to you with the return shipping labels? The package was actually on hold at the DHL facility for several days but they didn't know why but I think the package maybe fell in a pond or something.


Wow. I'm sorry this happened. I've never seen this before with Polene. I guess it's DHL’s responsibility to get the package to you in the right condition, regardless of weather issues. Hope Polene fixes the issue quickly. Keep us posted.


----------



## crlmns

hi (: who have bought the leather shoulder pad to use with the Numero un mini, can tell me about your experience? does it really make difference on the comfort level of the bag? is it worth the purchase in your opinion? thank you!


----------



## TwistedFate330

WillWordForBags said:


> Wow. I'm sorry this happened. I've never seen this before with Polene. I guess it's DHL’s responsibility to get the package to you in the right condition, regardless of weather issues. Hope Polene fixes the issue quickly. Keep us posted.


I'm hoping Polène will waive the return shipping fees as well. I read on this forum that defective bags can't be returned but only exchanged so I'm hoping they will just let me return it. Not a great experience opening up to a bunch of giant ants running around   Hopefully they will reply by next week.


----------



## sagehello

lol... so Polene got me.. I received my first bag yesterday and already shopping for more >.< Does anyone have the Umi bag? thoughts?


----------



## Antonia

aob said:


> I'm going to chime in with what will probably be a very unpopular post.  I agree with you, dearbag.  I want to support you.  After your back-and-forth with the poster, she commented and said,  "I will knock it off now, I should definitely stop talking about it unless I actually buy something."  She has posted -- I don't know -- maybe another 15 posts within one or two days, most of which are just random thoughts, other people's YouTube videos and some Instagram thing that was extremely long.  WTF?  I'm going to have to unwatch this thread, because that is such a huge waste of my time and beyond annoying.  Maybe I'm the only one having a problem with this?  I very much want to hear opinions and thoughts from everybody on Polene, positive or negative, but this is feeling like an ambush from somebody with an agenda.  A free bag from Polene?  Who knows.
> 
> Again, sorry for the rant.  I don't mean to offend anybody, but I hit the breaking point.  I don't think any of us intend to be mean.  Please, everybody, keep enjoying your collections!!


TPF has a block feature if you don't want to see someones posts.....it's that simple.


----------



## ggressive

WillWordForBags said:


> I've been wanting to purchase some card holders. Will probably do so when I order my next bag because even though I have plenty of SLGs, these Polene ones with such beautiful quality and packaging would make for great gifts.



I also suffer from plenty of SLGs. I have to admit the Polène SLGs in sage are very, very tempting! I wish this color—as everyone else has cried—was more available in other styles.  Do you hear me, Polène?


----------



## Katinahat

I’m disappointed to hear some colours seem to go not to be replaced. I’m holding out on purchasing a burgundy Un Mini or Nano. Already there is no burgundy available in the Mini just in the full size which I think is too big for me.

The nano is a bit of a steal but I’ve bought three bags already this year so was going to pop it in my Christmas list. However, if it might be gone by then it increases the temptation to buy sooner!


----------



## WillWordForBags

ggressive said:


> I also suffer from plenty of SLGs. I have to admit the Polène SLGs in sage are very, very tempting! I wish this color—as everyone else has cried—was more available in other styles.  Do you hear me, Polène?


Totally. If we can’t get Sage bags, we’ll have to settle for sage something! Cards holders it is! Lol.


----------



## kombucha

crlmns said:


> hi (: who have bought the leather shoulder pad to use with the Numero un mini, can tell me about your experience? does it really make difference on the comfort level of the bag? is it worth the purchase in your opinion? thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5438799



I have one for my mini. It makes a slight difference but I still find the chain uncomfortable.


----------



## kombucha

poleneinblack said:


> Has anyone else tried the Polene belts or SLGs, like cardholders?



I have a belt, a cardholder, and a small coin pouch. Quality on all of these is amazing!


----------



## crlmns

kombucha said:


> I have one for my mini. It makes a slight difference but I still find the chain uncomfortable.


Thank you for the feedback! But it's sad to hear that it doesn't make a lot of difference..


----------



## mooLV

sagehello said:


> lol... so Polene got me.. I received my first bag yesterday and already shopping for more >.< Does anyone have the Umi bag? thoughts?


I have the Umi! It’s a great little bag!  Used it for travel.


----------



## Julija

poleneinblack said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for all the post spam if it is unwelcome. I thought I was sharing Polene-related content that I found online. However, if it's unpopular or against the rules, please let me know and I will stop immediately. I don't want to drive anyone from the thread or forums.


I enjoy your posts very much, I like that the thread is active. Keep up a good job!


----------



## radi80

Hi  all,

I am considering a Polene Numero Huit Mini but I cannot for the life of me decide between Taupe and Camel. Any thoughts? I will mostly be using it as a day bag. 

Most of my bags are black and I just want something different / lighter. I want whichever will go with the most outfits (I wear a lot of white, black, blue, olive green, some grey - occasionally reds, pastels, neutrals). 

HELP!


----------



## Kimbashop

radi80 said:


> Hi  all,
> 
> I am considering a Polene Numero Huit Mini but I cannot for the life of me decide between Taupe and Camel. Any thoughts? I will mostly be using it as a day bag.
> 
> Most of my bags are black and I just want something different / lighter. I want whichever will go with the most outfits (I wear a lot of white, black, blue, olive green, some grey - occasionally reds, pastels, neutrals).
> 
> HELP!


They are both beautiful neutrals! taupe is a cooler neutral whereas camel is warmer. Usually taupe refers to a cooler base; your eye does t really see it but it is a neutral with a bluish-pink that keeps the color from having a creamy, yellow, or orange tone. Camel, on the other hand, has yellow-red undertones so it is warmer. Polene does a great job of keeping both the taupe and camel as subtle as possible.  Both colors would work for your wardrobe and they are both really beautiful IRL. The camel might pop a bit more whereas the taupe, which is a bit lighter, would blend in a bit more. 

Also, Do you find yourself leaning towards cooler or warmer tones in your wardrobe? Do you wear gold or silver jewelry? One color might blend in better with your personal palette than another. 

HTH!
I’m sure others have opinions on these colors.


----------



## radi80

Kimbashop said:


> They are both beautiful neutrals! taupe is a cooler neutral whereas camel is warmer. Usually taupe refers to a cooler base; your eye does t really see it but it is a neutral with a bluish-pink that keeps the color from having a creamy, yellow, or orange tone. Camel, on the other hand, has yellow-red undertones so it is warmer. Polene does a great job of keeping both the taupe and camel as subtle as possible.  Both colors would work for your wardrobe and they are both really beautiful IRL. The camel might pop a bit more whereas the taupe, which is a bit lighter, would blend in a bit more.
> 
> Also, Do you find yourself leaning towards cooler or warmer tones in your wardrobe? Do you wear gold or silver jewelry? One color might blend in better with your personal palette than another.
> 
> HTH!
> I’m sure others have opinions on these colors.



Wow, thank you - I had the same thoughts re one popping more and the other being more subtle. I tend to wear silver jewelry, which meant my initial instinct was the taupe but the camel just looks so lovely when I see it styled and it feels like it would shake up my look a bit and take me out of my comfort level (I know I am super boring that a camel bag feels out of my normal styling comfort zone!). I would say I usually go for cooler tones in my wardrobe as well (and I have cooler skin undertones, if that matters at all about a bag? lol) 

I do wish I could go and look at them in person!


----------



## Kimbashop

radi80 said:


> Wow, thank you - I had the same thoughts re one popping more and the other being more subtle. I tend to wear silver jewelry, which meant my initial instinct was the taupe but the camel just looks so lovely when I see it styled and it feels like it would shake up my look a bit and take me out of my comfort level (I know I am super boring that a camel bag feels out of my normal styling comfort zone!). I would say I usually go for cooler tones in my wardrobe as well (and I have cooler skin undertones, if that matters at all about a bag? lol)
> 
> I do wish I could go and look at them in person!


This totally makes sense to me! I had my “colors” done and I Have cooler undertones as well, which means I generally go for black, grey, cooler browns, and bright jewel tones. BUT, I bought a Dix in the cognac color (warm brown) because I absolutely fell in love with it at the store. And the camel is also beautiful! I would say that given how light their taupe is, if you are looking for a year-round bag that is at home in the fall and winter months, camel would be an excellent choice. Their camel is a classic tone, if that makes sense. (That said, again, I know that many here are wearing the Taupe year round as well.).

this might be a silly suggestion but maybe you could copy and paste a photo of the bag onto an existing photo of you wearing your typical clothing. I confess to doing this and sometimes it helps me choose!


----------



## bubblybags

My new additions! Will take another photo with my Nano and Dix another day.
The Sept in burgundy is gorgeous! Exactly the colour I wanted. It looks very classy and seems to fit quite a bit.
The Neuf in beige is actually smaller than I thought (which is great) but still a tad too bulky. I’m keeping it though! Still looks great in the crook of my arm and the colour is GREAT IM SO GLAD I GOT THE BEIGE. Will also explore the wide strap option.


----------



## Jereni

sagehello said:


> I was going back in forth on whether I wanted to go with the tonca or mini neuf. On most days, I dress pretty casual, so I was looking for an everyday crossbody that was a bit more low key without any luxury brand logos on it. I've heard great things about Polene and wanted to try something new! In the beginning, I was leaning more toward the tonca, but after looking at the mini neuf and watching videos, I finally decided to go with the mini neuf in camel. My only concern was the narrow opening and being annoyed about getting items in and out. Alas! I received my mini neuf today and am SO happy with my decision. For reference, I am petite standing at 5'0 feet and absolutely love the size and how it fits crossbody. The opening isn't too bad and I'm sure I will get used to it, so not a dealbreaker for me! I also agree with some of the previous comments that it would be amazing if they had this bag in sage or fresh almond  hopefully one day!!
> 
> Pros:
> So adorable!!
> goes great w/ casual and dressy outfits
> great quality leather
> Unique, yet simple, structured bag
> Versatile- crossbody, shoulder w/ strap, and crook of arm.
> Fits all my essentials - iphone max, thin compact wallet, hand sanitizer, lip glosses, key fob, mints, hand lotion
> lightweight
> the amount of holes in the strap and being inclusive of all heights  My luxury branded bags have pretty long straps and I end up needing to add additional holes in it.
> 
> Cons
> Narrow opening
> would have liked if there was some sort of slip pocket to place my lipgloss or card holder for easy access
> 
> Hope this helps anyone interested in the mini Neuf  She is definitely a cutie!



Congrats on your mini Neuf!!! It’s possibly my favorite of my Polenes. 




poleneinblack said:


> Does anyone with a Beri wear theirs like this? Never seen this before. Now I wish I had tried to stick my hand through the top handle too.




To be honest, I don’t think this looks that good. She has skinny arms so she just baaaaarely makes it work, but IMO the opening under the top handle is just too small on this bag, to be worn this way. 



misformaddie said:


> Guys the nano Moka came back in stock!! Been checking every day and just saw today it was available again so have taken the plunge and purchased! along with the Tonca in Cognac which I’ve had my eye on for a while too… will post pics when they arrive! So definitely worth checking back periodically to see if they have stock again!



Aw congrats! Glad you kept checking and got one!



Antonia said:


> TPF has a block feature if you don't want to see someones posts.....it's that simple.



Been trying to avoid commenting on any of this but lol RIGHT??!! Sigh.



radi80 said:


> Hi  all,
> 
> I am considering a Polene Numero Huit Mini but I cannot for the life of me decide between Taupe and Camel. Any thoughts? I will mostly be using it as a day bag.
> 
> Most of my bags are black and I just want something different / lighter. I want whichever will go with the most outfits (I wear a lot of white, black, blue, olive green, some grey - occasionally reds, pastels, neutrals).
> 
> HELP!



I vote for taupe!!! But I’m biased, I always lean towards cooler neutrals. 



bubblybags said:


> My new additions! Will take another photo with my Nano and Dix another day.
> The Sept in burgundy is gorgeous! Exactly the colour I wanted. It looks very classy and seems to fit quite a bit.
> The Neuf in beige is actually smaller than I thought (which is great) but still a tad too bulky. I’m keeping it though! Still looks great in the crook of my arm and the colour is GREAT IM SO GLAD I GOT THE BEIGE. Will also explore the wide strap option.



Congrats on your new bags, both are gorgeous!!! We are bag twins on the Neuf.


----------



## radi80

poleneinblack said:


> Another tour of the Polene flagship store in Paris.



Thank you for sharing this! Was a good excuse to dust off my rusty Japanese skills, and I could actually understand most of it! 

The bit that got me super excited was when they said a store would be opening in New York in "a few days" - Does anyone have any intel on when that is? I'm hoping there isn't some nuance to the Japanese word for a few days that might mean more like a few months, ha ha. If I could go in person and see the bags it would save me on delivery fee and also help my impossible choice task!


----------



## Kimbashop

bubblybags said:


> My new additions! Will take another photo with my Nano and Dix another day.
> The Sept in burgundy is gorgeous! Exactly the colour I wanted. It looks very classy and seems to fit quite a bit.
> The Neuf in beige is actually smaller than I thought (which is great) but still a tad too bulky. I’m keeping it though! Still looks great in the crook of my arm and the colour is GREAT IM SO GLAD I GOT THE BEIGE. Will also explore the wide strap option.


Congratulations on your new additions! The are both beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

bubblybags said:


> My new additions! Will take another photo with my Nano and Dix another day.
> The Sept in burgundy is gorgeous! Exactly the colour I wanted. It looks very classy and seems to fit quite a bit.
> The Neuf in beige is actually smaller than I thought (which is great) but still a tad too bulky. I’m keeping it though! Still looks great in the crook of my arm and the colour is GREAT IM SO GLAD I GOT THE BEIGE. Will also explore the wide strap option.


Beautiful!  Love the beige Neuf!!!


----------



## Forthepurse

Hi all! After obsessing over the Neuf mini in caramel for almost a year, I finally got it last month and love it. I've been eyeing the Un mini in gray as I think it will be my perfect travel purse - easy for daytime but elevated enough to carry to dinner. I just saw the comment earlier regarding the additional leather strap you can add to the chain. I had no idea that existed! How do you find where to buy that? I haven't seen it on the website (if it is and anyone can share a link, it will be much appreciated). That may just force me to buy it for our upcoming vacation ...


----------



## champ_04

radi80 said:


> Thank you for sharing this! Was a good excuse to dust off my rusty Japanese skills, and I could actually understand most of it!
> 
> The bit that got me super excited was when they said a store would be opening in New York in "a few days" - Does anyone have any intel on when that is? I'm hoping there isn't some nuance to the Japanese word for a few days that might mean more like a few months, ha ha. If I could go in person and see the bags it would save me on delivery fee and also help my impossible choice task!


Also she said a store will open in Tokyo in 2022, I am very exciting!


----------



## Sarah03

Forthepurse said:


> Hi all! After obsessing over the Neuf mini in caramel for almost a year, I finally got it last month and love it. I've been eyeing the Un mini in gray as I think it will be my perfect travel purse - easy for daytime but elevated enough to carry to dinner. I just saw the comment earlier regarding the additional leather strap you can add to the chain. I had no idea that existed! How do you find where to buy that? I haven't seen it on the website (if it is and anyone can share a link, it will be much appreciated). That may just force me to buy it for our upcoming vacation ...


I believe you just email Polene and they can help you with the purchase!


----------



## Forthepurse

Thank you!!! Would have never known about this option without this forum. Glad to have stumbled upon it.


Sarah03 said:


> I believe you just email Polene and they can help you with the purchase!


----------



## ziagouel

Just returned from Paris with this adorable Mini Neuf in taupe! I wanted to stop by the Polene store just to see how it looks like and of course I couldn’t leave empty handed haha  It’s such a cute design and colour, it makes me think of a dessert. A lady who was also trying on Mini Neuf but in blush changed her mind and almost snatched the taupe from my hands but we fortunately didn’t have to fight as they had few more in stock.   Here it is pictured with my black Dix hobo which I love to the bits and use most of time!



	

		
			
		

		
	
And regarding the uncontinued colours - I’m jumping on a train of “regrets” because I was really debating getting the Mini Neuf in glacier & Un Mini backpack in fresh almond and now the first one is sold out and the other one discontinued


----------



## Punkey

radi80 said:


> Wow, thank you - I had the same thoughts re one popping more and the other being more subtle. I tend to wear silver jewelry, which meant my initial instinct was the taupe but the camel just looks so lovely when I see it styled and it feels like it would shake up my look a bit and take me out of my comfort level (I know I am super boring that a camel bag feels out of my normal styling comfort zone!). I would say I usually go for cooler tones in my wardrobe as well (and I have cooler skin undertones, if that matters at all about a bag? lol)
> 
> I do wish I could go and look at them in person!


One more vote for taupe.
I love the camel colour but it would never work for my cool undertones. Maybe check insta for people who have similar hair/skin colour to yours. I think the right bag colour makes a big difference
I am a winter type, so all warm colours like camel or pink do not really work for me and make me look washed out.


----------



## hettiene

Does the Huit mini bag, when worn crossbody, stick out and show the base of the bag when looking at it from the front. i love the bucket bag style  handheld but would definitely like to wear it crossbody sometimes so just wondering if it sits nicely against the body, any pics from anyone who has it?! i'm eyeing the blush colour!


----------



## WillWordForBags

hettiene said:


> Does the Huit mini bag, when worn crossbody, stick out and show the base of the bag when looking at it from the front. i love the bucket bag style  handheld but would definitely like to wear it crossbody sometimes so just wondering if it sits nicely against the body, any pics from anyone who has it?! i'm eyeing the blush colour!


I’ve had this bag and I think it falls nicely. It’s gorgeous.
This video might help.


----------



## Jereni

hettiene said:


> Does the Huit mini bag, when worn crossbody, stick out and show the base of the bag when looking at it from the front. i love the bucket bag style  handheld but would definitely like to wear it crossbody sometimes so just wondering if it sits nicely against the body, any pics from anyone who has it?! i'm eyeing the blush colour!



Took a mod shot in case it helps. I don’t think it tilts upward too much.


----------



## hettiene

WillWordForBags said:


> I’ve had this bag and I think it falls nicely. It’s gorgeous.
> This video might help.





Jereni said:


> Took a mod shot in case it helps. I don’t think it tilts upward too much.


thank you!! it does looks really nice! anyone know if polene has free shipping coming up soon or is that just for december?


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for all the post spam if it is unwelcome. I thought I was sharing Polene-related content that I found online. However, if it's unpopular or against the rules, please let me know and I will stop immediately. I don't want to drive anyone from the thread or forums.


Hey @poleneinblack! 
It’s been a few days since we’ve seen your posts and comments. 
Come back. We appreciate you!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Took a mod shot in case it helps. I don’t think it tilts upward too much.
> 
> View attachment 5440785


I. Love. This. 
You’re so lucky to have this color. And it looks perfect on you. Congrats.


----------



## Milsaar

ziagouel said:


> Just returned from Paris with this adorable Mini Neuf in taupe! I wanted to stop by the Polene store just to see how it looks like and of course I couldn’t leave empty handed haha  It’s such a cute design and colour, it makes me think of a dessert. A lady who was also trying on Mini Neuf but in blush changed her mind and almost snatched the taupe from my hands but we fortunately didn’t have to fight as they had few more in stock.   Here it is pictured with my black Dix hobo which I love to the bits and use most of time!
> 
> View attachment 5440517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And regarding the uncontinued colours - I’m jumping on a train of “regrets” because I was really debating getting the Mini Neuf in glacier & Un Mini backpack in fresh almond and now the first one is sold out and the other one discontinued



The mini neuf in glacier is in stock again!


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> I. Love. This.
> You’re so lucky to have this color. And it looks perfect on you. Congrats.



Aw, thank you!!!


----------



## radi80

Jereni said:


> Took a mod shot in case it helps. I don’t think it tilts upward too much.
> 
> View attachment 5440785


Beautiful! Does anyone know whether they are likely to restock this colour or not? I am guessing not, since it seems that is their usual MO, but I wonder whether they will because of how popular it has been? Plus, still on the website, just says unavailable


----------



## WillWordForBags

radi80 said:


> Beautiful! Does anyone know whether they are likely to restock this colour or not? I am guessing not, since it seems that is their usual MO, but I wonder whether they will because of how popular it has been? Plus, still on the website, just says unavailable


We're all hoping for an Almond comeback but Polene is so generic with their responses that we're not sure we'll ever see this color again. Hopefully, they'll bring it back or release more colors to soothe our Fresh Almond and Sage withdrawal syndrome, lol.


----------



## radi80

WillWordForBags said:


> We're all hoping for an Almond comeback but Polene is so generic with their responses that we're not sure we'll ever see this color again. Hopefully, they'll bring it back or release more colors to soothe our Fresh Almond and Sage withdrawal syndrome, lol.



Aww, that is too bad. You're right that they're generic with responses - I just got a reply about the NYC store, and apparently it will open "within a few months" but they've been saying the same for literally two years now - I guess everyone's definition of "a few months" is a bit different but I am not holding my breath! lol


----------



## windnocturne

Milsaar said:


> The mini neuf in glacier is in stock again!


Argggg I’ve gone to stare at the photos in the Polene reference thread that @Biogirl1 very kindly shared, while chanting in my head “bag ban….” and wrestling with that small voice that says “it will go out of stock again soon…”
Hahaha. It’s currently a pre-order, shipping on 22 July it seems.


----------



## dearbag

radi80 said:


> Hi  all,
> 
> I am considering a Polene Numero Huit Mini but I cannot for the life of me decide between Taupe and Camel. Any thoughts? I will mostly be using it as a day bag.
> 
> Most of my bags are black and I just want something different / lighter. I want whichever will go with the most outfits (I wear a lot of white, black, blue, olive green, some grey - occasionally reds, pastels, neutrals).
> 
> HELP!




My friend’s in Camel and mine in Taupe. Hope this helps! 

For some reason* the taupe looks more grey in the pictures than it does in person.* The IRL shade looks (surprisingly) like on the Polene website—a blend of light brown/beige and grey. But that beige and brown never shows up in photos like, almost ever—esp now when you compare it to dark brown color like camel.

I’d agree it somewhat depends on how you usually dress (warm tones & gold jewellery/ cool tones & silver jewellery). For me I normally like dressing in warm tones so I find the taupe a bit too cold to my liking and wish I’d chosen the beige instead.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> My friend’s in Camel and mine in Taupe. Hope this helps!
> 
> For some reason* the taupe looks much more grey in the pictures than it does in person.* The IRL shade looks (surprisingly) like on the Polene website—a blend of light brown/beige and grey. But that beige and brown never shows up in photos like, almost ever—esp when you compare it to dark brown color like camel.
> 
> I’d agree it somewhat depends on how you usually dress (warm tones & gold jewellery/ cool tones & silver jewellery). For me I normally like dressing in warm tones so I find the taupe a bit too cold to my liking and wish I’d chosen the beige instead.
> 
> View attachment 5441496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441497


Thank you for this. These pics are so cute.  It helps a lot to know the taupe looks a lot like the image on the Polene site. I’ve always wondered. Need to add taupe to my wishlist for sure.


----------



## azurina

Anyone petite willing to share their thoughts on the numero huit regular vs. mini? 

After reading a bunch of reviews I'm leaning towards the regular size, but I'm 5'2" but I'm worried about the extra width and whether it would stick out weirdly on me or be cumbersome if I wore it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Daria Daen

Hi girls! I placed yesterday afternoon an order on the pollen site(EURO-ENGLISH),I received by mail a confirmation of the order. I would like to ask you how long after you received the confirmation email you received the message that the order was sent.I was expecting that today I will receive a message that they have sent it.Thanks


----------



## JFlyte

azurina said:


> Anyone petite willing to share their thoughts on the numero huit regular vs. mini?
> 
> After reading a bunch of reviews I'm leaning towards the regular size, but I'm 5'2" but I'm worried about the extra width and whether it would stick out weirdly on me or be cumbersome if I wore it as a shoulder bag.


I struggled with this same question! I’m not petite (5’6” and US size 4/6), but now that I have my mini huit, I’m so glad I went with the smaller size. It looks perfectly in proportion, and I think a full size in this kind of shape would have overwhelmed my frame. It hits nicely at cross body and as a shoulder bag, and looks chic carried in the hand. I’ve been wearing this bag frequently for about a year, and I find the mini to be plenty roomy as an on-the-go city bag. (Days I need to carry more would generally mean documents, scripts, lap top, etc., or stuff for my kids, so I would be choosing a different bag shape all together). The mini ended up being the perfect size for me. Hope that helps!


----------



## cinnabams

Daria Daen said:


> Hi girls! I placed yesterday afternoon an order on the pollen site(EURO-ENGLISH),I received by mail a confirmation of the order. I would like to ask you how long after you received the confirmation email you received the message that the order was sent.I was expecting that today I will receive a message that they have sent it.Thanks


 1-2 days for me


----------



## dearbag

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you for this. These pics are so cute.  It helps a lot to know the taupe looks a lot like the image on the Polene site. I’ve always wondered. Need to add taupe to my wishlist for sure.



You’re welcome! Glad to hear it helps! It’s one of the very few colors that (to my surprise) the real thing actually matches with the website, haha!!


----------



## dearbag

azurina said:


> Anyone petite willing to share their thoughts on the numero huit regular vs. mini?
> 
> After reading a bunch of reviews I'm leaning towards the regular size, but I'm 5'2" but I'm worried about the extra width and whether it would stick out weirdly on me or be cumbersome if I wore it as a shoulder bag.



I’m on the petite size at 5’3” and like JFlyte, I’m also glad I went with the mini. I think the mini size is more proportionate especially when worn crossbody. I don’t have the regular size so I can’t speak much about it but from all the clips and videos I’ve seen, it seems to stick out a lot. The mini holds a decent amount if you’re worried about the capacity.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I think it’s important to hear and see these stories about fakes Polenes so we learn more about how to avoid these situations. 
I guess the only foolproof way to be sure we’re getting the real thing is to order it directly from Polene. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jereni

azurina said:


> Anyone petite willing to share their thoughts on the numero huit regular vs. mini?
> 
> After reading a bunch of reviews I'm leaning towards the regular size, but I'm 5'2" but I'm worried about the extra width and whether it would stick out weirdly on me or be cumbersome if I wore it as a shoulder bag.





JFlyte said:


> I struggled with this same question! I’m not petite (5’6” and US size 4/6), but now that I have my mini huit, I’m so glad I went with the smaller size. It looks perfectly in proportion, and I think a full size in this kind of shape would have overwhelmed my frame. It hits nicely at cross body and as a shoulder bag, and looks chic carried in the hand. I’ve been wearing this bag frequently for about a year, and I find the mini to be plenty roomy as an on-the-go city bag. (Days I need to carry more would generally mean documents, scripts, lap top, etc., or stuff for my kids, so I would be choosing a different bag shape all together). The mini ended up being the perfect size for me. Hope that helps!





dearbag said:


> I’m on the petite size at 5’3” and like JFlyte, I’m also glad I went with the mini. I think the mini size is more proportionate especially when worn crossbody. I don’t have the regular size so I can’t speak much about it but from all the clips and videos I’ve seen, it seems to stick out a lot. The mini holds a decent amount if you’re worried about the capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441946



Agreed with all the above, I think if you’re 5’2, you might regret the bigger Huit.

I have both and love both but then again I’m 5’9. And I definitely don’t wear the regular Huit crossbody.


----------



## azurina

JFlyte said:


> I struggled with this same question! I’m not petite (5’6” and US size 4/6), but now that I have my mini huit, I’m so glad I went with the smaller size. It looks perfectly in proportion, and I think a full size in this kind of shape would have overwhelmed my frame. It hits nicely at cross body and as a shoulder bag, and looks chic carried in the hand. I’ve been wearing this bag frequently for about a year, and I find the mini to be plenty roomy as an on-the-go city bag. (Days I need to carry more would generally mean documents, scripts, lap top, etc., or stuff for my kids, so I would be choosing a different bag shape all together). The mini ended up being the perfect size for me. Hope that helps!





dearbag said:


> I’m on the petite size at 5’3” and like JFlyte, I’m also glad I went with the mini. I think the mini size is more proportionate especially when worn crossbody. I don’t have the regular size so I can’t speak much about it but from all the clips and videos I’ve seen, it seems to stick out a lot. The mini holds a decent amount if you’re worried about the capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441946





Jereni said:


> Agreed with all the above, I think if you’re 5’2, you might regret the bigger Huit.
> 
> I have both and love both but then again I’m 5’9. And I definitely don’t wear the regular Huit crossbody.



Thank you so much for the responses! They were all super helpful. Definitely going to go with the mini huit now


----------



## Daria Daen

cinnabams said:


> 1-2 days for me


Thanks


----------



## radi80

dearbag said:


> My friend’s in Camel and mine in Taupe. Hope this helps!
> 
> For some reason* the taupe looks more grey in the pictures than it does in person.* The IRL shade looks (surprisingly) like on the Polene website—a blend of light brown/beige and grey. But that beige and brown never shows up in photos like, almost ever—esp now when you compare it to dark brown color like camel.
> 
> I’d agree it somewhat depends on how you usually dress (warm tones & gold jewellery/ cool tones & silver jewellery). For me I normally like dressing in warm tones so I find the taupe a bit too cold to my liking and wish I’d chosen the beige instead.
> 
> View attachment 5441496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441497


Thank you so much for this! Great pics and amazingly helpful. Good to know the colors on the Polene website are true to life. Beige is also one of the ones I am considering.

Are these the full sized ones or the minis? The pic you posted below in the thread looks like the mini. But the bottom pics (on a mountain / field?) look somehow bigger than I expected!


----------



## dearbag

radi80 said:


> Thank you so much for this! Great pics and amazingly helpful. Good to know the colors on the Polene website are true to life. Beige is also one of the ones I am considering.
> 
> Are these the full sized ones or the minis? The pic you posted below in the thread looks like the mini. But the bottom pics (on a mountain / field?) look somehow bigger than I expected!



Happy to hear it helps!  I also own the neuf in beige & camel and out of these three Polene colors I own I love the beige most. Seems to go with everything—not too dark nor too light. But although I think the beige suits the Neuf style very much, I’m not sure how it would look/play out exactly in the Huit. Sticking to the majority of your wardrobe maybe a safer choice. Cool tone > Taupe, otherwise > Camel/Beige. Fun Fact: The camel makes the bag look very similar to a Canale pastry.

All of the pictures I posted are the minis. They sometimes do appear big in photos (dk why—pretty confused myself) but they’re small in person.


----------



## Biogirl1

windnocturne said:


> Argggg I’ve gone to stare at the photos in the Polene reference thread that @Biogirl1 very kindly shared, while chanting in my head “bag ban….” and wrestling with that small voice that says “it will go out of stock again soon…”
> Hahaha. It’s currently a pre-order, shipping on 22 July it seems.


Haha! Glad I could be a bad (good?) influence! You’ll love it!


----------



## windnocturne

Biogirl1 said:


> Haha! Glad I could be a bad (good?) influence! You’ll love it!


Actually I resisted in the end, and now it’s out of stock again!!

For those who’ve participated in the previous free shipping offers last year - does the 14 day free returns still apply? I’ve been holding out so far thinking that I should wait till free shipping, to reduce the heartache of extra cost if I decide to return the bag.


----------



## Biogirl1

windnocturne said:


> Actually I resisted in the end, and now it’s out of stock again!!
> 
> For those who’ve participated in the previous free shipping offers last year - does the 14 day free returns still apply? I’ve been holding out so far thinking that I should wait till free shipping, to reduce the heartache of extra cost if I decide to return the bag.


Oh no! Sorry you missed out on the glacier again! It is a gorgeous but subtle color, and I love it. And the mini neuf holds a lot without getting too heavy. I don’t think I’ve ever caught the free shipping offer at the right time, so I can’t speak to that, though, but I bet the return policy would still be the same as usual.


----------



## lemon42

ooh new tonca colors ! (the neuf mini summer colours bleu glacier, wheat, dune etc..).. and the blue and wheat have silver hardware ...
Now if only they could update the Beri colors.


----------



## Biogirl1

Oh no—I’m in trouble now with the new tonca colors! Aaaah!


----------



## Biogirl1

They also gave the tonca in textured duo maple! Wonder how that looks in real life?


----------



## Punkey

Wow the new tonca colours. Maple us my favourite. So tempted. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Froydis

Punkey said:


> Wow the new tonca colours. Maple us my favourite. So tempted. What are your thoughts?
> View attachment 5443006
> View attachment 5443007
> View attachment 5443008


Maple does look pretty! The big question is… how does it actually look in real life


----------



## trutruli

Hello,
just a Little Impression.
My first Polene bag arrived. I took the UMI in chalk. I’m so in love with the bag and the color both.
Maybe this bag is interesting for some others, photos as inspiration. Please ignore my „home outfit“.


----------



## Froydis

trutruli said:


> Hello,
> just a Little Impression.
> My first Polene bag arrived. I took the UMI in chalk. I’m so in love with the bag and the color both.
> Maybe this bag is interesting for some others, photos as inspiration. Please ignore my „home outfit“.
> 
> View attachment 5443164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443169


Gorgeous! This bag isn’t my style but I always love seeing it on others


----------



## Kimbashop

trutruli said:


> Hello,
> just a Little Impression.
> My first Polene bag arrived. I took the UMI in chalk. I’m so in love with the bag and the color both.
> Maybe this bag is interesting for some others, photos as inspiration. Please ignore my „home outfit“.
> 
> View attachment 5443164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443169


Thank you for posting these pictures! I'm VERY interested in the Umi. When I was in the store last month, I could only choose one bag and was trying to decide between the Dix and the Umi. I love my Dix but have been wondering what the Umi is like to carry. It helps to see mod shots such as yours. It looks really nice on you. I think it might be one of my favorite bags from their line -- so classic and subtle. I love the folds on the sides.


----------



## cinnabams

My Numero Neuf Mini in Taupe came today 

The folds are a bit lopsided though. Is that normal?


----------



## dearbag

cinnabams said:


> My Numero Neuf Mini in Taupe came today
> 
> The folds are a bit lopsided though. Is that normal?
> 
> View attachment 5443316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443328



Congrats on your collection! Mine was like that when it first came too. I emailed Polene and they said it’s normal (which I don’t know if it was but they just wouldn’t let me exchange). Had to stuff for about a week and it looked more symmetrical.


----------



## JenJBS

Froydis said:


> Maple does look pretty! The big question is… how does it actually look in real life



Exactly!


----------



## JenJBS

cinnabams said:


> My Numero Neuf Mini in Taupe came today
> 
> The folds are a bit lopsided though. Is that normal?
> 
> View attachment 5443316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443328



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## JenJBS

That new maple color looks gorgeous! Wish they'd offer it in more styles! And the pics of the Tonca Dune with the model in real sunlight actually look close my Dune bag, instead of like a totally different color.


----------



## dearbag

Does anyone have both the* Un Nanos in Smooth and Textured leathers*? How do you like yours in comparison? Or* for those who only own the textured one, does the leather look nice in real life? *

I always wanted to get the Nano in the smooth leather since I personally prefer the look of smooth, shiny leather a lot more but the color options are just very limited.  I’ve been eyeing on one particular color but the only choice is to go with the textured leather since it’s not available in smooth calfskin.

I’m not sure if I should wait for a combination of smooth leather in the color I like, which means *it might never happen and that the color I’ve been eyeing on may be gone forever?* I’ve only seen that color in 3 styles so far so I’m not sure if the color is considered seasonal.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> Does anyone have both the* Un Nanos in Smooth and Textured leathers*? How do you like yours in comparison? Or* for those who only own the textured one, does the leather look nice in real life? *
> 
> I always wanted to get the Nano in the smooth leather since I personally prefer the look of smooth, shiny leather a lot more but the color options are just very limited.  I’ve been eyeing on one particular color but the only choice is to go with the textured leather since it’s not available in smooth calfskin.
> 
> I’m not sure if I should wait for a combination of smooth leather in the color I like, which means *it might never happen and that the color I’ve been eyeing on may be gone forever?* I’ve only seen that color in 3 styles so far so I’m not sure if the color is considered seasonal.


I own 2 Un Nanos in textured leather and I love them. The texture is subtle and makes the bag be so much more durable and easy to handle.

If there is a color you want, get it. Polene is unpredictable, as far as pulling colors from the collections and not bringing them back. I think every color is to be considered “seasonal,” because even some of the supposed classic colors have sold out in some styles and we never saw them again.


----------



## Jereni

Punkey said:


> Wow the new tonca colours. Maple us my favourite. So tempted. What are your thoughts?
> View attachment 5443006
> View attachment 5443007
> View attachment 5443008



Wow I love the new maple color. Hope they do it in other styles!


----------



## Antonia

cinnabams said:


> My Numero Neuf Mini in Taupe came today
> 
> The folds are a bit lopsided though. Is that normal?
> 
> View attachment 5443316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443328


gorgeous bag!  I think with use it should straighten out a bit.


----------



## juliko

does anyone here have tonca in cognac?.. would love to see real-life pictures here are some pics I found online


----------



## juliko

By the way, here is my first ever Polene purchase - Camel Tonca Bag that I will be returning. I wanted to love this bag, but sadly the colour is simply not as advertised.

When I opened the bag, the first thing that stood out to me immediately was the color difference between the strap and the body of the bag. I just simply didn't expect it to be that much different. The colour of the strap has an orange/yellow tone to it and does not, in my opinion, look good with the camel body. I really really wish they had shown this difference on the website.

The other thing is the leather of the strap. Expected it to be grained leather (would make sense, right?), but oh well  Again, I think they should have provided more information about that aspect - close-up pics and more detailed description would be very useful. The only description they have _"The pairing of smooth and textured leather in this creation beautifully enhances the bag’s singular flowing design" _fails to mention which parts of the bag are smooth, and pictures don't show that either.

The camel colour itself differs from what I've seen on the website so much I'm not going to mention it even. I think if I saw the accurate pictures of the bag, I wouldn't have ordered it.

But! I am still in love with the concept of the bag, its curves and cute twist, which is why I am going to forgive them the strap, return the camel bag and simply order a different colour  currently debating between Cognac, Taupe and Ecru. I think overall the bag is very well made and perfect for a casual effortless look.


----------



## Milsaar

juliko said:


> By the way, here is my first ever Polene purchase - Camel Tonca Bag that I will be returning. I wanted to love this bag, but sadly the colour is simply not as advertised.
> 
> When I opened the bag, the first thing that stood out to me immediately was the color difference between the strap and the body of the bag. I just simply didn't expect it to be that much different. The colour of the strap has an orange/yellow tone to it and does not, in my opinion, look good with the camel body. I really really wish they had shown this difference on the website.
> 
> The other thing is the leather of the strap. Expected it to be grained leather (would make sense, right?), but oh well  Again, I think they should have provided more information about that aspect - close-up pics and more detailed description would be very useful. The only description they have _"The pairing of smooth and textured leather in this creation beautifully enhances the bag’s singular flowing design" _fails to mention which parts of the bag are smooth, and pictures don't show that either.
> 
> The camel colour itself differs from what I've seen on the website so much I'm not going to mention it even. I think if I saw the accurate pictures of the bag, I wouldn't have ordered it.
> 
> But! I am still in love with the concept of the bag, its curves and cute twist, which is why I am going to forgive them the strap, return the camel bag and simply order a different colour  currently debating between Cognac, Taupe and Ecru. I think overall the bag is very well made and perfect for a casual effortless look.
> 
> View attachment 5443792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443795



Thank you for sharing! I'm sorry you were disappointed! I've been eyeing this color as well and now I can easily pass this! I have the taupe tonca, it is beautiful and no duo colors. The strap is smooth but I really like the feel and look of it. If those new colors would been single colors it would be a struggle to not order them all


----------



## juliko

Milsaar said:


> Thank you for sharing! I'm sorry you were disappointed! I've been eyeing this color as well and now I can easily pass this! I have the taupe tonca, it is beautiful and no duo colors. The strap is smooth but I really like the feel and look of it. If those new colors would been single colors it would be a struggle to not order them all


No worries!  Do you find the taupe colour to be leaning more towards neutral grey or do you still see a bit of warm earthy tone in it? The photos I saw here seem to be so different from one another


----------



## Milsaar

juliko said:


> No worries!  Do you find the taupe colour to be leaning more towards neutral grey or do you still see a bit of warm earthy tone in it? The photos I saw here seem to be so different from one another



I think that is the beauty of the Polene taupe, it looks different in every light!  Sometimes it looks cool grey and sometimes warm light brown and everything between! I have the celine nano belt bag in light taupe and I think the celine looks more brown and polene more grey when they are side by side. I'm in a vacay now so can't take a picture


----------



## Punkey

juliko said:


> By the way, here is my first ever Polene purchase - Camel Tonca Bag that I will be returning. I wanted to love this bag, but sadly the colour is simply not as advertised.
> 
> When I opened the bag, the first thing that stood out to me immediately was the color difference between the strap and the body of the bag. I just simply didn't expect it to be that much different. The colour of the strap has an orange/yellow tone to it and does not, in my opinion, look good with the camel body. I really really wish they had shown this difference on the website.
> 
> The other thing is the leather of the strap. Expected it to be grained leather (would make sense, right?), but oh well  Again, I think they should have provided more information about that aspect - close-up pics and more detailed description would be very useful. The only description they have _"The pairing of smooth and textured leather in this creation beautifully enhances the bag’s singular flowing design" _fails to mention which parts of the bag are smooth, and pictures don't show that either.
> 
> The camel colour itself differs from what I've seen on the website so much I'm not going to mention it even. I think if I saw the accurate pictures of the bag, I wouldn't have ordered it.
> 
> But! I am still in love with the concept of the bag, its curves and cute twist, which is why I am going to forgive them the strap, return the camel bag and simply order a different colour  currently debating between Cognac, Taupe and Ecru. I think overall the bag is very well made and perfect for a casual effortless look.
> 
> View attachment 5443792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443795


I believe the two tone colours is a concept of this particular bag! If you do not like the different textured leather and colour than no other colour will be for you 
The website features a swap of the leather. Usually it is only one swap but with the Tonca there are two as the strap seems to be smooth leather with all colours.


----------



## juliko

Punkey said:


> I believe the two tone colours is a concept of this particular bag! If you do not like the different textured leather and colour than no other colour will be for you
> The website features a swap of the leather. Usually it is only one swap but with the Tonca there are two as the strap seems to be smooth leather with all colours.



I understand that some colours in this style are in fact dual and I don’t mind the concept of it. It’s quite nice in some of them. For example, the newly added colors have gorgeous dual tonality, and that duality is articulated in the new photos really well.

However, I feel like it was not the case with camel. Although the website features the swap of colours and textures, it doesn’t mention which is which, and on top of that it’s not color accurate. So there was no way I could have known what the bag would actually look like in reality.
But, like I said previously, it is definitely a beautiful bag and I can’t wait to get it in a different colour


----------



## Etincelle

dearbag said:


> Does anyone have both the* Un Nanos in Smooth and Textured leathers*? How do you like yours in comparison? Or* for those who only own the textured one, does the leather look nice in real life? *
> 
> I always wanted to get the Nano in the smooth leather since I personally prefer the look of smooth, shiny leather a lot more but the color options are just very limited.  I’ve been eyeing on one particular color but the only choice is to go with the textured leather since it’s not available in smooth calfskin.
> 
> I’m not sure if I should wait for a combination of smooth leather in the color I like, which means *it might never happen and that the color I’ve been eyeing on may be gone forever?* I’ve only seen that color in 3 styles so far so I’m not sure if the color is considered seasonal.


I used to own a Nano in the textured leather and sold it because I really didn’t love the feel of it. It’s very hard wearing but for me it didn’t feel very luxurious. It’s interesting because I own a Numero Sept in the textured leather and I find the leather beautiful on that bag. I really wish Polène would release the Nano in the grained leather.


----------



## Cathindy

Ohhh, help   I just got this in the mail from Polene, I see others mentioned it already too. But these new colors!!

I’m thinking about adding the Glacier, been drooling over that color on other bags but these are all gone now sadly.

Anyone likes to share her/his Glacier bags for color reference for me?


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Wow I love the new maple color. Hope they do it in other styles!



I hope it actually looks like the pics on their website...


----------



## cinnabams

The folds on my Neuf mini are quite uneven. Should I try my best to ignore it or return it? I don't know how common this issue is with the Neuf.


----------



## WillWordForBags

cinnabams said:


> The folds on my Neuf mini are quite uneven. Should I try my best to ignore it or return it? I don't know how common this issue is with the Neuf.


I think it looks fine. These bags are handmade and I don’t think they’re meant to be perfectly symmetrical but more organic as to how they’re sewn by each artist. 

I feel like the idea behind Polene is to keep an impeccable quality standard but allow for each bag to have that artisanal and uniqueness quality.

Just my personal opinion. Hope it helps in some way.


----------



## WillWordForBags

This video shows many Polene styles including a Mini Neuf in Wheat. Helpful for size and color comparisons.


----------



## Punkey

Cathindy said:


> Ohhh, help   I just got this in the mail from Polene, I see others mentioned it already too. But these new colors!!
> 
> I’m thinking about adding the Glacier, been drooling over that color on other bags but these are all gone now sadly.
> 
> Anyone likes to share her/his Glacier bags for color reference for me?
> View attachment 5443915


I feel like the overview images of the Polene bags are most accurate when it comes to their colours.


----------



## odessitka

This morning I recieved the email from Polene that they just release new summer colors of Tonca bag.
My heart sank and I just placed an order for the pale blue one. I think it’s a gorgeous color and pretty neutral.
It is soooo drop dead gorgeous . I will be in Paris in October but I am afraid that by that time the summer colors will  be gone.
I own already 4 Polene bags and love them all!!!!!


----------



## odessitka

Cathindy said:


> Ohhh, help   I just got this in the mail from Polene, I see others mentioned it already too. But these new colors!!
> 
> I’m thinking about adding the Glacier, been drooling over that color on other bags but these are all gone now sadly.
> 
> Anyone likes to share her/his Glacier bags for color reference for me?
> View attachment 5443915


Just got it!!!!!!! Love this color


----------



## dearbag

Etincelle said:


> I used to own a Nano in the textured leather and sold it because I really didn’t love the feel of it. It’s very hard wearing but for me it didn’t feel very luxurious. It’s interesting because I own a Numero Sept in the textured leather and I find the leather beautiful on that bag. I really wish Polène would release the Nano in the grained leather.



Thank you! That is exactly what I’m thinking! I also feel that the textured leather options in the Nano size doesn’t match the look of the Un bag and makes it look less luxurious, while I also own the Dix in textured leather and to me it seems to match the casual look of the bag pretty well. Wish they released more colors with either the full-grained leather like they do with the regular Un or more smooth leather. Their textured leather does keep me from my buying the Un Nano.




WillWordForBags said:


> I own 2 Un Nanos in textured leather and I love them. The texture is subtle and makes the bag be so much more durable and easy to handle.
> 
> If there is a color you want, get it. Polene is unpredictable, as far as pulling colors from the collections and not bringing them back. I think every color is to be considered “seasonal,” because even some of the supposed classic colors have sold out in some styles and we never saw them again.



Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts! I really like the textured leather on my Dix. It does make it less prone to scratches and everything which is awesome! But somehow still couldn’t get past the feeling that the look of the Un matches the smooth leather more. I agree though that the future color availability is unpredictable even with the supposed classic colors. I’ll need to see/think harder if I really want this color enough to compromise the style. This is going to be complicated because I’ll also never get to see what the color actually looks in real life before making a purchase also. So if it turns out that I don’t even like that color in real life, I’m going to be extra sad lol.


----------



## dearbag

juliko said:


> No worries!  Do you find the taupe colour to be leaning more towards neutral grey or do you still see a bit of warm earthy tone in it? The photos I saw here seem to be so different from one another





Milsaar said:


> I think that is the beauty of the Polene taupe, it looks different in every light!  Sometimes it looks cool grey and sometimes warm light brown and everything between! I have the celine nano belt bag in light taupe and I think the celine looks more brown and polene more grey when they are side by side. I'm in a vacay now so can't take a picture



May I chime in? I have them both so here’s the picture of it side by side. I agree that the Celine in Light Taupe looks more brown while the Polene in Taupe leans toward more grey!


----------



## dearbag

*deleted*


----------



## jessgirlbby

hey everyone. 

I'm looking at the Numero Uno Nano in either moka or camel. can anyone show me photos of theirs and tell me what colour transfer is like for this bag?


----------



## Cathindy

odessitka said:


> Just got it!!!!!!! Love this color



Great choice!!  Would you like to share the unboxing when the bags arrives to you? I’m super curious how it looks in real life!


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> Great choice!!  Would you like to share the unboxing when the bags arrives to you? I’m super curious how it looks in real life!


What are you doing here @Cathindy? Are you cheating again?  I was thinking of getting the mini neuf, but we'll see.


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> What are you doing here @Cathindy? Are you cheating again?  I was thinking of getting the mini neuf, but we'll see.



Oh noooo, I got caught, again   My LV wishlist is so boring at the moment I seek my pleasure elsewhere the mini neuf is super cute too! And in so much lovely colors. Let me know when you decide to go through with an order


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> Oh noooo, I got caught, again   My LV wishlist is so boring at the moment I seek my pleasure elsewhere the mini neuf is super cute too! And in so much lovely colors. Let me know when you decide to go through with an order


We can start our Polene journey together, since we both don't have any yet.


----------



## Milsaar

dearbag said:


> Does anyone have both the* Un Nanos in Smooth and Textured leathers*? How do you like yours in comparison? Or* for those who only own the textured one, does the leather look nice in real life? *
> 
> I always wanted to get the Nano in the smooth leather since I personally prefer the look of smooth, shiny leather a lot more but the color options are just very limited.  I’ve been eyeing on one particular color but the only choice is to go with the textured leather since it’s not available in smooth calfskin.
> 
> I’m not sure if I should wait for a combination of smooth leather in the color I like, which means *it might never happen and that the color I’ve been eyeing on may be gone forever?* I’ve only seen that color in 3 styles so far so I’m not sure if the color is considered seasonal.



I have the trio which has textured and smooth leather and the moka in smooth leather. I find the smooth leather more appealing as it looks and feels so great! Haven't used them much as I just got them so can't really say about the wear and tear. If there would be more colors in smooth leather I would be in trouble


----------



## Milsaar

jessgirlbby said:


> hey everyone.
> 
> I'm looking at the Numero Uno Nano in either moka or camel. can anyone show me photos of theirs and tell me what colour transfer is like for this bag?



Hi! You can find my pictures of the moka and trio camel from page 330 post 4940  I dont think colour transfer is an issue with these colours as they are pretty dark.


----------



## Milsaar

brnicutie said:


> We can start our Polene journey together, since we both don't have any yet.



Welcome dear!


----------



## brnicutie

Milsaar said:


> Welcome dear!


@Milsaar you're here cheating too? I see that you've done a lot of cheating.   I love all of your bags.


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> We can start our Polene journey together, since we both don't have any yet.



That would be super lovely!! @Milsaar is also here cheating, but she’s already an expert with 3 Polene bags


----------



## Milsaar

brnicutie said:


> @Milsaar you're here cheating too? I see that you've done a lot of cheating.   I love all of your bags.





Cathindy said:


> That would be super lovely!! @Milsaar is also here cheating, but she’s already an expert with 3 Polene bags



Yes cheating with pride    soon the whole EU group is here  thank you dear @brnicutie, I love all of your bags too!!  btw did you already pre ordered the garden pochette coussin?


----------



## brnicutie

Milsaar said:


> Yes cheating with pride    soon the whole EU group is here  thank you dear @brnicutie, I love all of your bags too!!  btw did you already pre ordered the garden pochette coussin?


I'm not sure if I'm going to get it. I thought it was black, but somebody posted that it's actually navy blue.


----------



## Milsaar

brnicutie said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to get it. I thought it was black, but somebody posted that it's actually navy blue.



What what what, it definitely looks like a black. Well I hope we can see more info soon!


----------



## 07Daisy91

Is Polene leather soft? I like bags that relax with time and become more squishy.
I saw a video about the Umi and it seemed to be quite malleable, at least around the zipper.
I'm looking at the large Number One and I wonder how structured or soft is it.


----------



## Biogirl1

There’s also a duo ecru tonca! I hadn’t noticed that new color. Decisions, decisions! The blue is gorgeous, but I already have the mini neuf in that so I’m trying to decide among wheat and maybe the chalk, which I’ve been eyeing since its debut. And then I’m thinking about the umi now, having seen a lot of pics and videos on it. I just have to go in knowing that the zipper will probably be a little difficult.


----------



## Biogirl1

07Daisy91 said:


> Is Polene leather soft? I like bags that relax with time and become more squishy.
> I saw a video about the Umi and it seemed to be quite malleable, at least around the zipper.
> I'm looking at the large Number One and I wonder how structured or soft is it.


The Un (number one) is very very structured, and for me, has never gotten squishier or changed shape. The snaps get easier to open but the shape stays as-is.


----------



## Jereni

odessitka said:


> This morning I recieved the email from Polene that they just release new summer colors of Tonca bag.
> My heart sank and I just placed an order for the pale blue one. I think it’s a gorgeous color and pretty neutral.
> It is soooo drop dead gorgeous . I will be in Paris in October but I am afraid that by that time the summer colors will  be gone.
> I own already 4 Polene bags and love them all!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444172
> View attachment 5444171
> View attachment 5444173
> View attachment 5444174



Congrats! Hope you love it. The glacier looks like such a pretty color. 



Milsaar said:


> I have the trio which has textured and smooth leather and the moka in smooth leather. I find the smooth leather more appealing as it looks and feels so great! Haven't used them much as I just got them so can't really say about the wear and tear. If there would be more colors in smooth leather I would be in trouble



So jealous of your Moka!!!


----------



## Milsaar

Jereni said:


> Congrats! Hope you love it. The glacier looks like such a pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of your Moka!!!



Fingers crossed it will come in stock again!!


----------



## Milsaar

Mini neuf in glacier is preorderable again!


----------



## dearbag

Milsaar said:


> I have the trio which has textured and smooth leather and the moka in smooth leather. I find the smooth leather more appealing as it looks and feels so great! Haven't used them much as I just got them so can't really say about the wear and tear. If there would be more colors in smooth leather I would be in trouble



Both of your bags are sooo cute!  Great colors indeed!!!

And hahaha. Yes!!!! For once I would really love to be in trouble!  Polene, I know your team has been monitoring us on this thread. Give me trouble with *more color options in smooth leather for the Un Nano, please*! It’s been a big while.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> Both of your bags are sooo cute!  Great colors indeed!!!
> 
> And hahaha. Yes!!!! For once I would really love to be in trouble!  Polene, I know your team has been monitoring us on this thread. Give me trouble with *more color options in smooth leather for the Un Nano, please*! It’s been a big while.


Didn’t know Polene team was monitoring us. It’s probably because we are the most loving, loyal Poleners in the world and if they were to send us some “sample” bags for us to try and share feedback, we would take our mission very seriously.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Interesting video where a YouTuber converted a Cyme Mini into a crossbody bag.


----------



## Jereni

dearbag said:


> Polene, I know your team has been monitoring us on this thread. Give me trouble with *more color options in smooth leather for the Un Nano, please*! It’s been a big while.



Is this like, you _do _know they are monitoring us, or was this more wishful thinking?

Either way, count me in!!! I want smooth Nanos in:
- Teal
- Plum purple
- Berry / medium / jewel-tone pink
- Coral (maple?)
- Rust red

Or any of the above in the mini Neuf…


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Is this like, you _do _know they are monitoring us, or was this more wishful thinking?
> 
> Either way, count me in!!! I want smooth Nanos in:
> - Teal
> - Plum purple
> - Berry / medium / jewel-tone pink
> - Coral (maple?)
> - Rust red
> 
> Or any of the above in the mini Neuf…


Dear Polene: BRING BACK THE FRESH ALMOND, PLEASE!!!


----------



## juliko

dearbag said:


> May I chime in? I have them both so here’s the picture of it side by side. I agree that the Celine in Light Taupe looks more brown while the Polene in Taupe leans toward more grey!
> View attachment 5444221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444223



this is very helpful, thank you! I ended up ordering the Tonca in taupe, can't wait to get it


----------



## Milsaar

juliko said:


> this is very helpful, thank you! I ended up ordering the Tonca in taupe, can't wait to get it



Congrats!   Can't wait to hear what you think of the bag and the colour


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

Biogirl1 said:


> There’s also a duo ecru tonca! I hadn’t noticed that new color. Decisions, decisions! The blue is gorgeous, but I already have the mini neuf in that so I’m trying to decide among wheat and maybe the chalk, which I’ve been eyeing since its debut. And then I’m thinking about the umi now, having seen a lot of pics and videos on it. I just have to go in knowing that the zipper will probably be a little difficult.


I ordered the Ecru Tonca! I pretty much live in darker color bags, and really wanted to branch out. I also caved and pre-ordered the mini neuf in glacier. I think I’ll get better use out of them that way, even though I love the glacier neuf too! I’m hoping that I don’t regret the light colored Tonca


----------



## odessitka

WillWordForBags said:


> I think it looks fine. These bags are handmade and I don’t think they’re meant to be perfectly symmetrical but more organic as to how they’re sewn by each artist.
> 
> I feel like the idea behind Polene is to keep an impeccable quality standard but allow for each bag to have that artisanal and uniqueness quality.
> 
> Just my personal opinion. Hope it helps in some way.


ITA . I also have this bag but regular size in Chalk color!!!! Love it so much!


----------



## odessitka

Jereni said:


> Congrats! Hope you love it. The glacier looks like such a pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of your Moka!!!


Thank you so much!!!! It’s already on its way to me. I love how fast they are


----------



## WillWordForBags

odessitka said:


> ITA . I also have this bag but regular size in Chalk color!!!! Love it so much!


A Mini Neuf in Chalk is on my list! Ugh, I want so many bags from them it's insane. I already have a Chalk Nano Un but the color is so perfect, I need me another one.


----------



## Biogirl1

shivery.consent_0a said:


> I ordered the Ecru Tonca! I pretty much live in darker color bags, and really wanted to branch out. I also caved and pre-ordered the mini neuf in glacier. I think I’ll get better use out of them that way, even though I love the glacier neuf too! I’m hoping that I don’t regret the light colored Tonca


I’m close to ordering the ecru myself! I like the contrasting strap idea and from what I hear, the chalk and other light Polenes are easy to clean if they get dirty. So far, my own light ones like the taupe mini neuf and glacier mini neuf are still clean! No transfer to them so far.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Biogirl1 said:


> I’m close to ordering the ecru myself! I like the contrasting strap idea and from what I hear, the chalk and other light Polenes are easy to clean if they get dirty. So far, my own light ones like the taupe mini neuf and glacier mini neuf are still clean! No transfer to them so far.


I have been taking forever to decide  between camel and blush for my Mini Neuf, but when I saw the Mini Meuf and Tonca in Wheat on the Polene welcome page, I melted.

Those takes in that sunlit setting makes the Wheat look sooo good, classy and modern that now I am even more torn and thinking I’m gonna have to order 2 of these.


----------



## Milsaar

shivery.consent_0a said:


> I ordered the Ecru Tonca! I pretty much live in darker color bags, and really wanted to branch out. I also caved and pre-ordered the mini neuf in glacier. I think I’ll get better use out of them that way, even though I love the glacier neuf too! I’m hoping that I don’t regret the light colored Tonca



Congrats!   please post pictures of those new beauties when they arrive!  I'm really curious of the ecru colour and thinking of ordering it myself (would be my second tonca, but hey what can you do )


----------



## Biogirl1

WillWordForBags said:


> I have been taking forever to decide  between camel and blush for my Mini Neuf, but when I saw the Mini Meuf and Tonca in Wheat on the Polene welcome page, I melted.
> 
> Those takes in that sunlit setting makes the Wheat look sooo good, classy and modern that now I am even more torn and thinking I’m gonna have to order 2 of these.


The wheat is such a gorgeous color! I have a Polene wallet that’s a pale yellow, and I bet it’s wheat or close to it. So pretty! But I ended up ordering the ecru last night. I’ll post pics when it comes.


----------



## WillWordForBags

So after weeks of trying to decide if I should get the Mini Neuf in Camel or Blush, I finally ordered the Camel last night.
With so many gorgeous seasonal colors, the choice became harder because I was now looking at the stunning Wheat and Dune and don't even get me started with the new colors from the Tonca.
So I figured I'd go with the Mini Neuf Camel for now, as it is a neutral classic that goes with everything and never goes out of style.
Plus, I used to think the classic colors never went out of stock, but we know now that isn't true so I decided to grab it before it was gone.
I can't wait to finally get it.


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> So after weeks of trying to decide if I should get the Mini Neuf in Camel or Blush, I finally ordered the Camel last night.
> With so many gorgeous seasonal colors, the choice became harder because I was now looking at the stunning Wheat and Dune and don't even get me started with the new colors from the Tonca.
> So I figured I'd go with the Mini Neuf Camel for now, as it is a neutral classic that goes with everything and never goes out of style.
> Plus, I used to think the classic colors never went out of stock, but we know now that isn't true so I decided to grab it before it was gone.
> I can't wait to finally get it.


So excited for you!  Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> So excited for you!  Can't wait to see it!!


Thank you!
I ordered it last night around 11 PM ET and this morning at 9 AM, it had already been picked up by DHL.
The genius of continental time difference makes everything run faster. Polene's fast processing and shipping is really impressive and only makes me want to buy more.


----------



## Julija

WillWordForBags said:


> So after weeks of trying to decide if I should get the Mini Neuf in Camel or Blush, I finally ordered the Camel last night.
> With so many gorgeous seasonal colors, the choice became harder because I was now looking at the stunning Wheat and Dune and don't even get me started with the new colors from the Tonca.
> So I figured I'd go with the Mini Neuf Camel for now, as it is a neutral classic that goes with everything and never goes out of style.
> Plus, I used to think the classic colors never went out of stock, but we know now that isn't true so I decided to grab it before it was gone.
> I can't wait to finally get it.



Congrats on your new bag. Can't wait to see it. I was also deciding for weeks if i should get Mini neuf in camel or Un nano in Tan. So today I have finally ordered Un nano in Chalk


----------



## Julija

Btw I blame all of you, Chalk owners advertising how great of a color it is. The propaganda really worked on me


----------



## WingNut

Julija said:


> Btw I blame all of you, Chalk owners advertising how great of a color it is. The propaganda really worked on me


It's working on me, too. I need an easy whitish  bag. This is seriously calling to me...


----------



## Julija

WingNut said:


> It's working on me, too. I need an easy whitish  bag. This is seriously calling to me...


right?? i've never knew i even need a whitish bag, but now it is all i think about. So grateful to everyone for showing me the light


----------



## WillWordForBags

Julija said:


> Congrats on your new bag. Can't wait to see it. I was also deciding for weeks if i should get Mini neuf in camel or Un nano in Tan. So today I have finally ordered Un nano in Chalk


How funny but I have all those exact bags you mention. The Un Nano in Chalk was my first Polene and still my favorite. I recently ordered the Un Nano in Tan and absolutely love the color. The Mini Neuf in Camel is on its way so we are total bag twins and I can see you have great taste.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Julija said:


> right?? i've never knew i even need a whitish bag, but now it is all i think about. So grateful to everyone for showing me the light


That Chalk is perfection. I didn’t know how much I needed it and now I have 2 bags in that same tone and need another one.


----------



## Julija

WillWordForBags said:


> How funny but I have all those exact bags you mention. The Un Nano in Chalk was my first Polene and still my favorite. I recently ordered the Un Nano in Tan and absolutely love the color. The Mini Neuf in Camel is on its way so we are total bag twins and I can see you have great taste.


wow, i need to step up my game and also get all of these bags. it was really a difficult decision to pick one and i hope i'll love chalk nano as much as i love my black one. you have an amazing taste


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> So after weeks of trying to decide if I should get the Mini Neuf in Camel or Blush, I finally ordered the Camel last night.
> With so many gorgeous seasonal colors, the choice became harder because I was now looking at the stunning Wheat and Dune and don't even get me started with the new colors from the Tonca.
> So I figured I'd go with the Mini Neuf Camel for now, as it is a neutral classic that goes with everything and never goes out of style.
> Plus, I used to think the classic colors never went out of stock, but we know now that isn't true so I decided to grab it before it was gone.
> I can't wait to finally get it.


Congrats!! It really is so exciting seeing the DHL package make its way across the continent so quickly isn’t it? I feel so excited for you even though it’s not me who ordered hahaha


----------



## odessitka

My Tonca in Duo Glacier has arrived today !!!! It is amazingly gorgeous color , very pale clean blue, almost into the arctic whiteness . The evening light make it slightly grey but no, it is not. Very unique color. It doesn’t hold much, but for the errands or lunch/ dinner is just fine. The phone, the keys, tiny wallet or a few cards, glasses, lipstick  just enough. Super classy bag ! This is my number 5 Polene bag.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Congrats!! It really is so exciting seeing the DHL package make its way across the continent so quickly isn’t it? I feel so excited for you even though it’s not me who ordered hahaha


Thank you, darling. You are so sweet. That’s exactly how I feel. My dopamine levels go through the roof when I get those DHL texts. 
The estimated arrival is Monday but they’re always early so I expect it to arrive on Friday. They usually take only 3 days.


----------



## WillWordForBags

odessitka said:


> My Tonca in Duo Glacier has arrived today !!!! It is amazingly gorgeous color , very pale clean blue, almost into the arctic whiteness . The evening light make it slightly grey but no, it is not. Very unique color. It doesn’t hold much, but for the errands or lunch/ dinner is just fine. The phone, the keys, tiny wallet or a few cards, glasses, lipstick  just enough. Super classy bag ! This is my number 5 Polene bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446376
> View attachment 5446377


That looks gorgeous. Congrats. It is very classy indeed. How comfortable do you find the opening and closing to be?


----------



## windnocturne

odessitka said:


> My Tonca in Duo Glacier has arrived today !!!! It is amazingly gorgeous color , very pale clean blue, almost into the arctic whiteness . The evening light make it slightly grey but no, it is not. Very unique color. It doesn’t hold much, but for the errands or lunch/ dinner is just fine. The phone, the keys, tiny wallet or a few cards, glasses, lipstick  just enough. Super classy bag ! This is my number 5 Polene bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446376
> View attachment 5446377


It’s gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like the smooth leather strap is slightly more blue? It’s great that it works well for you. 
(and the mini neuf in glacier continues to haunt my thoughts…)


----------



## Cathindy

odessitka said:


> My Tonca in Duo Glacier has arrived today !!!! It is amazingly gorgeous color , very pale clean blue, almost into the arctic whiteness . The evening light make it slightly grey but no, it is not. Very unique color. It doesn’t hold much, but for the errands or lunch/ dinner is just fine. The phone, the keys, tiny wallet or a few cards, glasses, lipstick  just enough. Super classy bag ! This is my number 5 Polene bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446376
> View attachment 5446377



Gorgeous!! And the delivery was so super fast! Do you mind to take a picture in daylight if you have time? Would love to see!


----------



## Kimbashop

odessitka said:


> My Tonca in Duo Glacier has arrived today !!!! It is amazingly gorgeous color , very pale clean blue, almost into the arctic whiteness . The evening light make it slightly grey but no, it is not. Very unique color. It doesn’t hold much, but for the errands or lunch/ dinner is just fine. The phone, the keys, tiny wallet or a few cards, glasses, lipstick  just enough. Super classy bag ! This is my number 5 Polene bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446376
> View attachment 5446377


congrats on your beautiful bag! can you post pics in natural light? I'm so curious about this color.


----------



## odessitka

WillWordForBags said:


> That looks gorgeous. Congrats. It is very classy indeed. How comfortable do you find the opening and closing to be?


Thank you! Opening and closing is not very challenging. But I feel that this is not the most functional bag, of course I just got it and have not used it yet.Time will tell. But I love the design so much!



Kimbashop said:


> congrats on your beautiful bag! can you post pics in natural light? I'm so curious about this color.


Thanks! I will do it tomorrow . And I should say that their website has it pretty accurately .



Cathindy said:


> Gorgeous!! And the delivery was so super fast! Do you mind to take a picture in daylight if you have time? Would love to see!


Thank you! Their delivery is shockingly fast. Sure, I will post tomorrow . I keep staring at it all evening ! Lol


----------



## purly

Is the Numero Neuf's included strap long enough to wear crossbody? It looks rather short in some of the photos. I like the burgundy colored bag, but worry I would not be able to find a longer strap in that color.


----------



## windnocturne

purly said:


> Is the Numero Neuf's included strap long enough to wear crossbody? It looks rather short in some of the photos. I like the burgundy colored bag, but worry I would not be able to find a longer strap in that color.


I don’t have the mini, but the regular sized neuf strap is long enough for crossbody. However because it is rather thin, I’ve swapped out for my own wider strap for better comfort.


----------



## purly

windnocturne said:


> I don’t have the mini, but the regular sized neuf strap is long enough for crossbody. However because it is rather thin, I’ve swapped out for my own wider strap for better comfort.



Did you manage to find a strap that matches? What color did you get?


----------



## windnocturne

purly said:


> Did you manage to find a strap that matches? What color did you get?


Sorry I should have been more specific, mine is the black regular neuf so I just got a cheap black and white canvas strap online…
If you’re getting burgundy you may have to think about what colour combi you want, because you’re unlike to find the exact same burgundy shade/grain elsewhere. I think @Antonia had found a site (Cuyana?) with great leather straps though I didn’t look and see if they had options to match with burgundy.
Hope this helps


----------



## odessitka

Here is the daylight photos


----------



## Antonia

windnocturne said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific, mine is the black regular neuf so I just got a cheap black and white canvas strap online…
> If you’re getting burgundy you may have to think about what colour combi you want, because you’re unlike to find the exact same burgundy shade/grain elsewhere. I think @Antonia had found a site (Cuyana?) with great leather straps though I didn’t look and see if they had options to match with burgundy.
> Hope this helps


Unfortunately Cuyana does not have a burgundy version but I keep hoping they'll come out with darker colors for the fall.  Some of their colors resemble Polene but it's hard to tell for sure-the black was a no brainer for me.  I love mine!


----------



## Cathindy

odessitka said:


> Here is the daylight photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446560
> View attachment 5446561
> View attachment 5446562



Oohhhhh!!!! It's so stunning!! damnit I'm in trouble


----------



## indiaink

odessitka said:


> Here is the daylight photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446560
> View attachment 5446561
> View attachment 5446562


That is a lovely color. The saturation/depth is just stunning!


----------



## odessitka

Cathindy said:


> Oohhhhh!!!! It's so stunning!! damnit I'm in trouble


It’s a good trouble to be in!!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

odessitka said:


> Here is the daylight photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446560
> View attachment 5446561
> View attachment 5446562


THANK YOU for posting the bag in daylight! That color is just stunning. This might just break my current bag ban.


----------



## odessitka

indiaink said:


> That is a lovely color. The saturation/depth is just stunning!


Thanks! It is absolutely stunning color, truly unique.


----------



## odessitka

Kimbashop said:


> THANK YOU for posting the bag in daylight! That color is just stunning. This might just break my current bag ban.


Yep! That is what I did!!!


----------



## indiaink

I will finally be joining the Polene club in a few days; thanks to an acquaintance's sale of a new Neuf in Fresh Almond, I'm excited! This color is probably as stunning as Duo Glacier! I will take pics in the sunlight for all when she arrives!


----------



## WillWordForBags

odessitka said:


> Here is the daylight photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446560
> View attachment 5446561
> View attachment 5446562


Stunning shade of blue. Congrats.


----------



## Purseperson420

Happy to join in this forum! First foray into Polene and I am so impressed with their quality, speedy shipping, price, and French je ne sais quoi. Here is the tonca in ecru and I am obsessed!! I was worried the body may be too light but it is a lovely vanilla cream. The colours are perfect and it hold all I’d need around for the day. The opening may take some getting used to but I am so excited to wear it!


----------



## odessitka

indiaink said:


> I will finally be joining the Polene club in a few days; thanks to an acquaintance's sale of a new Neuf in Fresh Almond, I'm excited! This color is probably as stunning as Duo Glacier! I will take pics in the sunlight for all when she arrives!


Happy for you!!! I love Neuf!  Mine is Chalk color (Regular size Neuf)The piece of art!


----------



## odessitka

Purseperson420 said:


> Happy to join in this forum! First foray into Polene and I am so impressed with their quality, speedy shipping, price, and French je ne sais quoi. Here is the tonca in ecru and I am obsessed!! I was worried the body may be too light but it is a lovely vanilla cream. The colours are perfect and it hold all I’d need around for the day. The opening may take some getting used to but I am so excited to wear it!


Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## indiaink

odessitka said:


> Happy for you!!! I love Neuf!  Mine is Chalk color (Regular size Neuf)The piece of art!


It was the first bag of the line that really attracted me, but I was afraid. You know how it is, new bag line, new shape, new everything. Luckily having this thread and the Neuf thread made me realize all would be well - so I had no choice but to snap up the bag I'd wanted for over a year* when it came up a great price and new!

*Note to self: Add to Dumb Excuse thread


----------



## Campercass

Well, after more than a year of looking, debating, watching videos, etc, I finally have received my first Polene bag, the Numero Un nano in camel. It’s love! Already trying to decide which bag to get next, lol. And I’m  stunned at how quickly this cutie arrived. I just ordered Sunday, it shipped Monday, and I received, in Florida, today! 3 days!!


----------



## Julija

My Un nano in Chalk is planned to be delivered tomorrow. Extra bonus to live in Spain is getting Polene's bags super fast


----------



## rrowe0801

PSA: The Numéro Huit mini in Fresh Almond is back in stock!


----------



## odessitka

indiaink said:


> It was the first bag of the line that really attracted me, but I was afraid. You know how it is, new bag line, new shape, new everything. Luckily having this thread and the Neuf thread made me realize all would be well - so I had no choice but to snap up the bag I'd wanted for over a year* when it came up a great price and new!
> 
> *Note to self: Add to Dumb Excuse thread


My problem is that I am never afraid and therefore I have 5 Polene bags. I love them all !!!!I have Un in black, Un mini ( with gold chain) in blue and pink, Neuf in chalk  and now this blue little angel. You will love Neuf, I would love to have another in different color but I have to behave


----------



## odessitka

Julija said:


> My Un nano in Chalk is planned to be delivered tomorrow. Extra bonus to live in Spain is getting Polene's bags super fast


Keep us posted!!!


----------



## odessitka

Campercass said:


> Well, after more than a year of looking, debating, watching videos, etc, I finally have received my first Polene bag, the Numero Un nano in camel. It’s love! Already trying to decide which bag to get next, lol. And I’m  stunned at how quickly this cutie arrived. I just ordered Sunday, it shipped Monday, and I received, in Florida, today! 3 days!!


Yummy bag, enjoy!!!!


odessitka said:


> My problem is that I am never afraid and therefore I have 5 Polene bags. I love them all !!!!I have Un in black, Un mini ( with gold chain) in blue and pink, Neuf in chalk  and now this blue little angel. You will love Neuf, I would love to have another in different color but I have to behave


----------



## indiaink

odessitka said:


> Yummy bag, enjoy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5447069
> View attachment 5447068
> View attachment 5447068
> View attachment 5447069


Oh so pretty and oh so bold!


----------



## Antonia

odessitka said:


> Yummy bag, enjoy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5447069
> View attachment 5447068
> View attachment 5447068
> View attachment 5447069


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

rrowe0801 said:


> PSA: The Numéro Huit mini in Fresh Almond is back in stock!


Holy Polene! You are my hero. I just placed my order!

Everyone on here has heard me cry and complain for months about the Fresh Almond being out of stock and I had even contacted Polene and they said they were “not planning to restock this color,” so your PSA got me my bag and I couldn’t be more grateful.

I had also signed up for those supposed restock alerts but didn’t get any of that either.

And I already had a Mini Neuf coming tomorrow so that makes 2 Polene orders this week and I could not be happier.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## WillWordForBags

rrowe0801 said:


> PSA: The Numéro Huit mini in Fresh Almond is back in stock!


The Mini Huit in Cognac is also back in stock!
After Polene said they wouldn’t restock, it’s back so grab it before it sells out again.


----------



## Kimbashop

Purseperson420 said:


> Happy to join in this forum! First foray into Polene and I am so impressed with their quality, speedy shipping, price, and French je ne sais quoi. Here is the tonca in ecru and I am obsessed!! I was worried the body may be too light but it is a lovely vanilla cream. The colours are perfect and it hold all I’d need around for the day. The opening may take some getting used to but I am so excited to wear it!


I love seeing all these Toncas!  That color is so pretty. Is it an off-white that leans warm?


----------



## purly

Just ordered the Numero neuf in burgundy. Y'all convinced me. I don't know where I'll find a longer strap for it, but I guess that's a future me problem.


----------



## Charmainews

rrowe0801 said:


> PSA: The Numéro Huit mini in Fresh Almond is back in stock!


Thank you so much for letting us know!  I now finally have a Huit Mini in Fresh Almond on the way! This thread is clearly way more useful than Polene's own restock alert and customer service.


----------



## windnocturne

rrowe0801 said:


> PSA: The Numéro Huit mini in Fresh Almond is back in stock!


I was so sorely tempted after seeing this because fresh almond was out of stock when I bought my huit mini!! But I really can’t justify having 2 huit minis in different colours so I didn’t order. Happy for the others here who got it though woohoooo! 
Indeed TPF is a more updated source of info than the website (I also signed up for the email notification for the fresh almond all those months ago lol and got no notification.)


----------



## rrowe0801

Glad I could help, I can't wait to see everyones orders arrive! 

It's also useful to know the back in stock notifications on the website don't work - I've signed up to them for one of the Un mini's but now I know I'll have to keep stalking the website! 

If anyone ever comes across a Un nano in sage and they're not snapping it themselves please send it my way - that one is my white whale!


----------



## windnocturne

rrowe0801 said:


> Glad I could help, I can't wait to see everyones orders arrive!
> 
> It's also useful to know the back in stock notifications on the website don't work - I've signed up to them for one of the Un mini's but now I know I'll have to keep stalking the website!
> 
> If anyone ever comes across a Un nano in sage and they're not snapping it themselves please send it my way - that one is my white whale!


Will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## purplehilighter

windnocturne said:


> I was so sorely tempted after seeing this because fresh almond was out of stock when I bought my huit mini!! But I really can’t justify having 2 huit minis in different colours so I didn’t order. Happy for the others here who got it though woohoooo!
> Indeed TPF is a more updated source of info than the website (I also signed up for the email notification for the fresh almond all those months ago lol and got no notification.)


I am so tempted too. But maybe a case of FOMO. Am not sure how the fresh almond would look on an Asian though.


----------



## Campercass

Boy, am I in trouble! Just received my first Polene yesterday, and already ordered another one. I just preordered the Un in monochrome caramel! Is this a new color or were they just out of stock?
I hope I love the leather as much as the smooth on my nano. 
And there’s at least 2 more styles I want, but I need to try and pace myself lol.


----------



## WillWordForBags

rrowe0801 said:


> Glad I could help, I can't wait to see everyones orders arrive!
> 
> It's also useful to know the back in stock notifications on the website don't work - I've signed up to them for one of the Un mini's but now I know I'll have to keep stalking the website!
> 
> If anyone ever comes across a Un nano in sage and they're not snapping it themselves please send it my way - that one is my white whale!


Totally true about the notifications. I stopped checking the Polene site after a while thinking they were never going to restock the Fresh Almond and trusting that they would email me if they ever came back in stock but Oh, No!

Your post was the only reason why I even checked again. I was already in bed and ready to go to sleep and I jumped to place the order as quickly as I could, thinking that this color would sell out immediately (since so many had been wanting it for so long) but I just checked and is it still available!


----------



## odessitka

Campercass said:


> Boy, am I in trouble! Just received my first Polene yesterday, and already ordered another one. I just preordered the Un in monochrome caramel! Is this a new color or were they just out of stock?
> I hope I love the leather as much as the smooth on my nano.
> And there’s at least 2 more styles I want, but I need to try and pace myself lol.


Congrats! I think Caramel is being brought back. I really love this delish color. My Un is black monochrome. Very elegant bag. It was my very first Polene. Hope you will love yours. I went crazy after it too…. Ordered 2 Un minis in blue and pink, then Neuf in chalk and now Tonca in glacier. God help my husband!!!


----------



## Purseperson420

Kimbashop said:


> I love seeing all these Toncas!  That color is so pretty. Is it an off-white that leans warm?


Me too and thank you ! In some lighting it looks more cream than white, especially when compared to a true white:


----------



## WillWordForBags

Campercass said:


> Boy, am I in trouble! Just received my first Polene yesterday, and already ordered another one. I just preordered the Un in monochrome caramel! Is this a new color or were they just out of stock?
> I hope I love the leather as much as the smooth on my nano.
> And there’s at least 2 more styles I want, but I need to try and pace myself lol.


Pacing ourselves is hard with Polene because they have sooo many styles that are stunning but also because the price point lets us get 3 or even 4 bags for the price of one higher end designer bag (even though I consider Polene to be up there with the best of them).

But I still agree with you about taking our time because I personally enjoy my bags more when I order them one at a time. It’s just that sometimes we cannot wait because sold out colors come back in stock and our shopping Armageddon reflexes kick in and there’s no way we’re missing out. 
Polene has kidnapped our self-restraint and they know it.


----------



## WillWordForBags

odessitka said:


> Congrats! I think Caramel is being brought back. I really love this delish color. My Un is black monochrome. Very elegant bag. It was my very first Polene. Hope you will love yours. I went crazy after it too…. Ordered 2 Un minis in blue and pink, then Neuf in chalk and now Tonca in glacier. God help my husband!!!


Agreed! 
That caramel/camel/light tan color is one of my favorite colors and it is such a classic warm neutral, that it truly goes great with just about anything. 
I used to get mostly black bags before but when I discovered these brownish neutrals, I pretty much never went back.


----------



## WillWordForBags

So today, this baby came to stay.

I see what all the fuzz is about. The Mini Neuf is the cutest thing ever.

Very comfortable. Surprisingly spacious.  Fits all my essentials and has space for a lot more.
The opening is not as bad, or I guess I heard so much about it being difficult that I didn’t find it to be a deal breaker at all.

Packaging is as beautiful and clever as ever. Quality is perfect all around except for the lining which was sewn wrinkled and has a few loose threads but nothing that affects the bag’s functionality.
Maybe all Mini Neuf linings are a bit wonky?
I emailed Polene about a partial refund so I can take it to my cobbler and have him fix it because it’s really not worth sending the bag back for and going through the hassle.

Other than that, I am a proud Mini Neuf club member and feel like I want more of these cuties but after 3 new Polene bags (and a few other summer sale grabs) they’re gonna have to wait.


----------



## Tsunami

Hi everyone, it seems only this Polene thread is most active compared to the Polene ones. Does anyone know how the textured leather on the Un nano holds up in humid and rainy weather? If the bag gets wet from rain, will it be fine after it dries?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Tsunami said:


> Hi everyone, it seems only this Polene thread is most active compared to the Polene ones. Does anyone know how the textured leather on the Un nano holds up in humid and rainy weather? If the bag gets wet from rain, will it be fine after it dries?


That textured leather is incredibly resistant and durable. 
I have gotten mine wet and the water doesn’t even stick to the leather. Not even the oil stains it. 

Took one of my Un Nanos to dinner one time and spilled truffle oil on it and thought for sure it would leave a mark but it didn’t. Just wiped it off with a wet napkin and then a leather wipe when I got home and it was perfect. 
This is probably Polene’s most weatherproof bag.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> So today, this baby came to stay.
> 
> I see what all the fuzz is about. The Mini Neuf is the cutest thing ever.
> 
> Very comfortable. Surprisingly spacious.  Fits all my essentials and has space for a lot more.
> The opening is not as bad, or I guess I heard so much about it being difficult that I didn’t find it to be a deal breaker at all.
> 
> Packaging is as beautiful and clever as ever. Quality is perfect all around except for the lining which was sewn wrinkled and has a few loose threads but nothing that affects the bag’s functionality.
> Maybe all Mini Neuf linings are a bit wonky?
> I emailed Polene about a partial refund so I can take it to my cobbler and have him fix it because it’s really not worth sending the bag back for and going through the hassle.
> 
> Other than that, I am a proud Mini Neuf club member and feel like I want more of these cuties but after 3 new Polene bags (and a few other summer sale grabs) they’re gonna have to wait.
> 
> View attachment 5447584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447598


The colour is so beautiful and rich! 

Tell me about summer sale grabs man haha… but now Black Friday just feels too far away hahaha


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> So today, this baby came to stay.
> 
> I see what all the fuzz is about. The Mini Neuf is the cutest thing ever.
> 
> Very comfortable. Surprisingly spacious.  Fits all my essentials and has space for a lot more.
> The opening is not as bad, or I guess I heard so much about it being difficult that I didn’t find it to be a deal breaker at all.
> 
> Packaging is as beautiful and clever as ever. Quality is perfect all around except for the lining which was sewn wrinkled and has a few loose threads but nothing that affects the bag’s functionality.
> Maybe all Mini Neuf linings are a bit wonky?
> I emailed Polene about a partial refund so I can take it to my cobbler and have him fix it because it’s really not worth sending the bag back for and going through the hassle.
> 
> Other than that, I am a proud Mini Neuf club member and feel like I want more of these cuties but after 3 new Polene bags (and a few other summer sale grabs) they’re gonna have to wait.
> 
> View attachment 5447584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447598


Beautiful! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## danna_b

I recently discovered this brand by chance (I definitely should be more active on instagram hahaha), and I'm in love! I got this cutie in blush color, the quality is just wooow! Leather feels as luxurious as on my Celine Sangle, I can't believe the price point! 
Now I want few more models, I have to control myself...


----------



## cinnabams

Tsunami said:


> Hi everyone, it seems only this Polene thread is most active compared to the Polene ones. Does anyone know how the textured leather on the Un nano holds up in humid and rainy weather? If the bag gets wet from rain, will it be fine after it dries?


I was unexpectedly in a huge rainstorm with my un nano and it survived! I even forgot to wipe off the water and it was fine. Nothing looks different.


----------



## cinnabams

WillWordForBags said:


> So today, this baby came to stay.
> 
> I see what all the fuzz is about. The Mini Neuf is the cutest thing ever.
> 
> Very comfortable. Surprisingly spacious.  Fits all my essentials and has space for a lot more.
> The opening is not as bad, or I guess I heard so much about it being difficult that I didn’t find it to be a deal breaker at all.
> 
> Packaging is as beautiful and clever as ever. Quality is perfect all around except for the lining which was sewn wrinkled and has a few loose threads but nothing that affects the bag’s functionality.
> Maybe all Mini Neuf linings are a bit wonky?
> I emailed Polene about a partial refund so I can take it to my cobbler and have him fix it because it’s really not worth sending the bag back for and going through the hassle.
> 
> Other than that, I am a proud Mini Neuf club member and feel like I want more of these cuties but after 3 new Polene bags (and a few other summer sale grabs) they’re gonna have to wait.
> 
> View attachment 5447584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447598


The folds on your bag are even huh? Mine are so noticeably uneven. I emailed Polene about it to ask for an exchange but it's been a week and they haven't replied.


----------



## Julija

Here is my Chalk un nano and I love the color. Everyone was totally right about how amazing it is. I'm done working in 1.5h and so taking her out for a spin


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Hey guys. For those outside of Europe and order on Polene website, do you get charged for customs tax?


----------



## odessitka

danna_b said:


> I recently discovered this brand by chance (I definitely should be more active on instagram hahaha), and I'm in love! I got this cutie in blush color, the quality is just wooow! Leather feels as luxurious as on my Celine Sangle, I can't believe the price point!
> Now I want few more models, I have to control myself...
> 
> View attachment 5447867


Enjoy your new beauty! I love mine Neuf!!


----------



## odessitka

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Hey guys. For those outside of Europe and order on Polene website, do you get charged for customs tax?


No tax for USA! And during November - December holidays watch for free shipping


----------



## odessitka

Julija said:


> Here is my Chalk un nano and I love the color. Everyone was totally right about how amazing it is. I'm done working in 1.5h and so taking her out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 5447961


Enjoy this little beauty! This color is stunning , I have my Neuf in this color.


----------



## Julija

odessitka said:


> Enjoy this little beauty! This color is stunning , I have my Neuf in this color.


Thank you! Mini Neuf is next on my wishlist


----------



## odessitka

Julija said:


> Thank you! Mini Neuf is next on my wishlist


My Neuf is a regular size, mini is too small for me , doesn’t hold enough of my things. Un minis though are roomy enough, I have 2 with gold chains.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> The colour is so beautiful and rich!
> 
> Tell me about summer sale grabs man haha… but now Black Friday just feels too far away hahaha


Tell me about it. I have to stop! Grabbed some goodies from the sales at Saks, Ssense, Neiman Marcus (someone help me).
And that, plus the 3 new Polene bags I've ordered (4 if you count the Umi I returned) should be enough, right? You'd think...


----------



## WillWordForBags

Julija said:


> Here is my Chalk un nano and I love the color. Everyone was totally right about how amazing it is. I'm done working in 1.5h and so taking her out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 5447961


We've bag twins. Love this bag so much.


----------



## WillWordForBags

danna_b said:


> I recently discovered this brand by chance (I definitely should be more active on instagram hahaha), and I'm in love! I got this cutie in blush color, the quality is just wooow! Leather feels as luxurious as on my Celine Sangle, I can't believe the price point!
> Now I want few more models, I have to control myself...
> 
> View attachment 5447867


Stunning bag. My next Polene will be in this color.


----------



## WillWordForBags

cinnabams said:


> The folds on your bag are even huh? Mine are so noticeably uneven. I emailed Polene about it to ask for an exchange but it's been a week and they haven't replied.


I think the folds are not perfectly even but I don't mind it. Mine looks great. Sorry yours is so uneven. 
I did contact Polene about the lining but haven't heard back either. 
They probably delay on purpose to get us past the 15 day return window or maybe they're just slammed, considering how popular they've become.


----------



## Milsaar

WillWordForBags said:


> I think the folds are not perfectly even but I don't mind it. Mine looks great. Sorry yours is so uneven.
> I did contact Polene about the lining but haven't heard back either.
> They probably delay on purpose to get us past the 15 day return window or maybe they're just slammed, considering how popular they've become.



Hi! I waited reply from customer services over two weeks, they told me there was some problem causing the delay. Its not on purpose   They prolonged my return window because of the delay and I was able to return after they responsed, so no worries!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Milsaar said:


> Hi! I waited reply from customer services over two weeks, they told me there was some problem causing the delay. Its not on purpose   They prolonged my return window because of the delay and I was able to return after they responsed, so no worries!


Great to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lattelover

danna_b said:


> I recently discovered this brand by chance (I definitely should be more active on instagram hahaha), and I'm in love! I got this cutie in blush color, the quality is just wooow! Leather feels as luxurious as on my Celine Sangle, I can't believe the price point!
> Now I want few more models, I have to control myself...
> 
> View attachment 5447867


So gorg! Thanks for sharing a pic of your new beauty 
@danna_b I'm very interested in the mini neuf, and debating between blush and dune. Do you feel like the blush tone can work as a neutral and go with most outfits? I'm wondering if it leans more towards rose or a more subtle shade? Any details are appreciated! Its tough to decide on color based on the site alone :/


----------



## indiaink

WillWordForBags said:


> Tell me about it. I have to stop! Grabbed some goodies from the sales at Saks, Ssense, Neiman Marcus (someone help me).
> And that, plus the 3 new Polene bags I've ordered (4 if you count the Umi I returned) should be enough, right? You'd think...


I have the feeling this will be a slippery slope indeed. My Fresh Almond Neuf arrives Monday …


----------



## WillWordForBags

indiaink said:


> I have the feeling this will be a slippery slope indeed. My Fresh Almond Neuf arrives Monday …


Omg yes, another Fresh Almond lucky winner. I waited so long for this color. Glad I could order it in the Mini Huit because I love the shape and I’ve had it before so I know it well. It’s not the most comfortable bag as far as accessibility but it’s so beautiful, it doesn’t matter.

Polene is certainly a slippery slope.
I got a new Mini Neuf yesterday that’s still waiting to be worn, have the almond Mini Huit on the way, and I’m still looking at the site and itching about my next bag.

I need to hire a therapist that deals with handbag (particularly French brands that are awesome and affordable) addictions.


----------



## Biogirl1

My new duo ecru tonca! Sorry that the last shot is in my bathroom, but that’s the closest mirror with good lighting! I’m about 5’1”.


----------



## JenJBS

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Hey guys. For those outside of Europe and order on Polene website, do you get charged for customs tax?



Nope. No Customs charge for a purchase under $800.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Nope. No Customs charge for a purchase under $800.


Thanks! Good to know so I can keep each Polene order under $800.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Biogirl1 said:


> My new duo ecru tonca! Sorry that the last shot is in my bathroom, but that’s the closest mirror with good lighting! I’m about 5’1”.
> View attachment 5510781
> View attachment 5510782
> View attachment 5510783
> View attachment 5510784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510785


So stunning. Love the color. 
This will be my next bag. Wish it came in blush but they do have those other gorgeous pinkish colors to choose from.


----------



## indiaink

WillWordForBags said:


> So stunning. Love the color.
> This will be my next bag. Wish it came in blush but they do have those other gorgeous pinkish colors to choose from.


I wonder if we should make a new thread for the tonca - the more threads we have the more likely to get our own sub-forum…


----------



## WillWordForBags

indiaink said:


> I wonder if we should make a new thread for the tonca - the more threads we have the more likely to get our own sub-forum…


I think @poleneinblack created one already. She’s been MIA from here for a bit but many of us miss her!


----------



## indiaink

WillWordForBags said:


> I think @poleneinblack created one already. She’s been MIA from here for a bit but many of us miss her!


Nope. Found this one, but that it. My New Polene Tonca

ETA: She was just here on July 1, so not too long ago. She is the #1 Polene Fan, she can’t leave us now….


----------



## windnocturne

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Hey guys. For those outside of Europe and order on Polene website, do you get charged for customs tax?


The customs tax will depend on your own country regulations - for my country I have to pay local duties (comes to roughly 10% after including admin fee to DHL) if the value of the bag exceeds $400 local currency. Hope this helps!


----------



## windnocturne

odessitka said:


> No tax for USA! And during November - December holidays watch for free shipping


I keep telling myself to wait for the free shipping promo to pull the trigger on more polene bags, but the bag monster voice in my head keeps saying that the shipping fee is really not so much considering how fast it is… arg! 

For those of you who own the cyme, do you find the shoulder straps to be on the thin side? Just wondering if they’ll dig into the shoulder if I load the bag up full. The cyme mini in lilac in particular is what I am wondering about


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> I keep telling myself to wait for the free shipping promo to pull the trigger on more polene bags, but the bag monster voice in my head keeps saying that the shipping fee is really not so much considering how fast it is… arg!
> 
> For those of you who own the cyme, do you find the shoulder straps to be on the thin side? Just wondering if they’ll dig into the shoulder if I load the bag up full. The cyme mini in lilac in particular is what I am wondering about


A Cyme Mini in Lilac is on my list. Gorgeous work tote. 

I waited for a free shipping promo
and looked online but decided to not wait anymore. Plus, like you said, $20 for 3-5 day shipping from Spain to US is a bargain.


----------



## odessitka

windnocturne said:


> I keep telling myself to wait for the free shipping promo to pull the trigger on more polene bags, but the bag monster voice in my head keeps saying that the shipping fee is really not so much considering how fast it is… arg!
> 
> For those of you who own the cyme, do you find the shoulder straps to be on the thin side? Just wondering if they’ll dig into the shoulder if I load the bag up full. The cyme mini in lilac in particular is what I am wondering about


My monster says the same thing and therefore all 5 of my Polene bags were bought without free shipping !!!


----------



## Julija

Biogirl1 said:


> My new duo ecru tonca! Sorry that the last shot is in my bathroom, but that’s the closest mirror with good lighting! I’m about 5’1”.
> View attachment 5510781
> View attachment 5510782
> View attachment 5510783
> View attachment 5510784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510785


So gorgeous! after seeing your bag, i'm totally putting Tonca on my wishlist as well


----------



## juliko

I ordered two toncas - one in taupe for myself, and one in ecru as a birthday present for my mum. After seeing these lovely photos I want to keep them both


----------



## danna_b

lattelover said:


> So gorg! Thanks for sharing a pic of your new beauty
> @danna_b I'm very interested in the mini neuf, and debating between blush and dune. Do you feel like the blush tone can work as a neutral and go with most outfits? I'm wondering if it leans more towards rose or a more subtle shade? Any details are appreciated! Its tough to decide on color based on the site alone :/


Yes I think its perfect neutral year-around color! Goes very well with all black or all white/bright outfits. IRL is very deep rich color, which I like a lot. Dune is also very nice, but I think it's more summerish color, and I wanted something I can wear in every season. I'm very classic girl, most of my bags are black or taupe/beige/camel.... 
Here some comparison celine tan color (natural light).


----------



## Milsaar

WillWordForBags said:


> A Cyme Mini in Lilac is on my list. Gorgeous work tote.
> 
> I waited for a free shipping promo
> and looked online but decided to not wait anymore. Plus, like you said, $20 for 3-5 day shipping from Spain to US is a bargain.



I didn't wait either, I like to think that if the shipping fee was already in the bag prices and the shipping was free, I'd buy them without blinking my eyes


----------



## Milsaar

Biogirl1 said:


> My new duo ecru tonca! Sorry that the last shot is in my bathroom, but that’s the closest mirror with good lighting! I’m about 5’1”.
> View attachment 5510781
> View attachment 5510782
> View attachment 5510783
> View attachment 5510784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510785



So gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## Milsaar

So I have three bags on the way    I have to see the difference between the chalk and ecru tonca so I ordered them both. The chalk was a preorder though, shipping will be on 22nd of July. And it is out of stock now so I'm glad I ordered it. And, after I saw here a post that the almond mini huit was in stock, I ordered that one too, and it is out of stock again, so feeling like a winner! Thank you lovely ladies!

And I'm missing @poleneinblack posts too, she shared such a good information and loved her enthusiasm. Please @poleneinblack dont let anyone put your spirit down! The world has enough negativity, we dont need it here! This is the place I come to seek joy


----------



## WillWordForBags

danna_b said:


> Yes I think its perfect neutral year-around color! Goes very well with all black or all white/bright outfits. IRL is very deep rich color, which I like a lot. Dune is also very nice, but I think it's more summerish color, and I wanted something I can wear in every season. I'm very classic girl, most of my bags are black or taupe/beige/camel....
> Here some comparison celine tan color (natural light).
> 
> View attachment 5511037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511038


Wow that blush is so stunning.
Makes me wish I would have ordered my Mini Neuf in that color instead of the camel.
Maybe I can have both and they won't be too similar?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Milsaar said:


> So I have three bags on the way    I have to see the difference between the chalk and ecru tonca so I ordered them both. The chalk was a preorder though, shipping will be on 22nd of July. And it is out of stock now so I'm glad I ordered it. And, after I saw here a post that the almond mini huit was in stock, I ordered that one too, and it is out of stock again, so feeling like a winner! Thank you lovely ladies!
> 
> And I'm missing @poleneinblack posts too, she shared such a good information and loved her enthusiasm. Please @poleneinblack dont let anyone put your spirit down! The world has enough negativity, we dont need it here! This is the place I come to seek joy


The Almond already sold out? Wow, that only took 2 days. I am sooo glad I got to grab one too!
Almond winners unite!  
@poleneinblack will always be missed. She is an icon in these Polene lands.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Milsaar said:


> I didn't wait either, I like to think that if the shipping fee was already in the bag prices and the shipping was free, I'd buy them without blinking my eyes


I think in part it is. I doubt DHL charges Polene $20 for cross-continental shipping that only takes 3 business days. 
When I order on a weekday, I get the bags 3 days later. 5 if the weekend gets in the way. That is ridiculously fast. 
I'm sure a portion of that fee is already in the handbag price. 
I think if they increase the product prices to give us free shipping, it might backfire, as we sure do love these under $300 and under $400 bags.


----------



## praiser

I pulled the trigger on the Neuf bag, in chalk. 

I remember seeing this brand when the Un came out and people started talking about it on Insta. But I never ordered and then completely forgot about this brand. But I recently saw this Neuf style and was like WOW! Then I perused the site, and wow, they have several beautiful styles now! This Neuf might be my first, but probably not the last .

I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## baghabitz34

purly said:


> Did you manage to find a strap that matches? What color did you get?


You can try Etsy & Mautto for straps too.


----------



## Passerine123

The Numero Un is still my favorite Polene bag. Out and about with the Navy croc version.


----------



## Biogirl1

WillWordForBags said:


> The Almond already sold out? Wow, that only took 2 days. I am sooo glad I got to grab one too!
> Almond winners unite!
> @poleneinblack will always be missed. She is an icon in these Polene lands.


I miss @poleneinblack too! Come back! I loved watching the videos she posted.


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> I think in part it is. I doubt DHL charges Polene $20 for cross-continental shipping that only takes 3 business days.
> When I order on a weekday, I get the bags 3 days later. 5 if the weekend gets in the way. That is ridiculously fast.
> I'm sure a portion of that fee is already in the handbag price.
> I think if they increase the product prices to give us free shipping, it might backfire, as we sure do love these under $300 and under $400 bags.


I wonder if it is included too, along with an out of store markup. I bought my Dix smooth leather cognac in-store and the total price was 330 Euros, or $338.55 USD. The same bag online is $390 USD, not including shipping.


----------



## purplehilighter

Passerine123 said:


> The Numero Un is still my favorite Polene bag. Out and about with the Navy croc version.
> 
> View attachment 5516002


Gorgeous. Am so upset they did away with the navy. Was planning to get my 2nd Un Nano in that color.


----------



## lattelover

danna_b said:


> Yes I think its perfect neutral year-around color! Goes very well with all black or all white/bright outfits. IRL is very deep rich color, which I like a lot. Dune is also very nice, but I think it's more summerish color, and I wanted something I can wear in every season. I'm very classic girl, most of my bags are black or taupe/beige/camel....
> Here some comparison celine tan color (natural light).
> 
> View attachment 5511037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511038


Ahh this is so helpful!  So nice of you to follow up with these pics comparing to your celine (so pretty), and your thoughts on the color. I think I'm convinced on the shade! I also tend to go toward more neutrals to make it easier to go with most outfits/seasons, but am also trying to push myself to get more adventurous shades too! I already have the larger neuf in cognac, which I LOVE but feel like it can be too large for my needs sometimes. The neuf gets so many questions and compliments, it really is a beautiful unique bag. The mini has been on my mind, just trying to be sure on that color before the big order!!


----------



## purly

Does anyone have a comparison between Polene's Chalk color and Coach's sort of off-white/ivory color? I'm wondering because of the Coach straps.


----------



## Passerine123

purplehilighter said:


> Gorgeous. Am so upset they did away with the navy. Was planning to get my 2nd Un Nano in that color.


Thanks! It's a shame that you can't get the color in the Nano, but it is still available in the full size version: https://www.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-trio-bleu-crocodile


----------



## Charmainews

Look who arrived yesterday.    So glad I waited/hoped/prayed/shookmyfist for the Fresh Almond to return rather than settle for a colour I loved less.


----------



## Milsaar

WillWordForBags said:


> The Almond already sold out? Wow, that only took 2 days. I am sooo glad I got to grab one too!
> Almond winners unite!
> @poleneinblack will always be missed. She is an icon in these Polene lands.



Yes the almond sold out quickly! I'm happy for us I did order previously the mini backpack in almond but the model wasn't right for me and I returned it. I hope this model is great! 


WillWordForBags said:


> I think in part it is. I doubt DHL charges Polene $20 for cross-continental shipping that only takes 3 business days.
> When I order on a weekday, I get the bags 3 days later. 5 if the weekend gets in the way. That is ridiculously fast.
> I'm sure a portion of that fee is already in the handbag price.
> I think if they increase the product prices to give us free shipping, it might backfire, as we sure do love these under $300 and under $400 bags.


You are right! I'm in Europe and I usually get the shipment next day unless its weekend, its crazy!


----------



## foxgal

WillWordForBags said:


> Thanks! Good to know so I can keep each Polene order under $800.



Depends where you are. Canada sometimes charges for above $100. Just hit and miss. I recently had to pay an extra $48 on a $360 shipment. Not from Polene, but just fyi in case you’re in Canada.


----------



## Milsaar

Kverat said:


> Look who arrived yesterday.    So glad I waited/hoped/prayed/shookmyfist for the Fresh Almond to return rather than settle for a colour I loved less.
> 
> View attachment 5516062



Wow she looks gorgeous!


----------



## windnocturne

Passerine123 said:


> The Numero Un is still my favorite Polene bag. Out and about with the Navy croc version.
> 
> View attachment 5516002


Stunning! This was also on my wishlist but it was out of stock then. 
Do you find it heavy when it’s loaded with your stuff though? That’s one of the reasons I have held off getting the numero un. And if you have the regular neuf how does that compare in terms of weight? Thank you


----------



## ggressive

Passerine123 said:


> The Numero Un is still my favorite Polene bag. Out and about with the Navy croc version.
> 
> View attachment 5516002


She is absolutely stunning! I love that texture combo! 



Kverat said:


> Look who arrived yesterday.    So glad I waited/hoped/prayed/shookmyfist for the Fresh Almond to return rather than settle for a colour I loved less.
> 
> View attachment 5516062


Gorgeous photo of your beautiful Huit. Fresh Almond is everything. I don't understand why this can't be a staple color. 

Y'all trying really hard to break my Polène ban. I already got 2 (mini) and a half (micro) in a small span of time. I'm good—I think. Excited to see what the next season or six months will bring for Polène! Who knows what other new styles they'll bring!!


----------



## Jereni

Got out of touch for a few days at a conference, so much to catch up on!



indiaink said:


> I will finally be joining the Polene club in a few days; thanks to an acquaintance's sale of a new Neuf in Fresh Almond, I'm excited! This color is probably as stunning as Duo Glacier! I will take pics in the sunlight for all when she arrives!



Congrats on nabbing a Neuf in Fresh Almond! It’s a lovely color!



Purseperson420 said:


> Happy to join in this forum! First foray into Polene and I am so impressed with their quality, speedy shipping, price, and French je ne sais quoi. Here is the tonca in ecru and I am obsessed!! I was worried the body may be too light but it is a lovely vanilla cream. The colours are perfect and it hold all I’d need around for the day. The opening may take some getting used to but I am so excited to wear it!



Beautiful, congrats!!!



rrowe0801 said:


> PSA: The Numéro Huit mini in Fresh Almond is back in stock!



Omg that’s awesome!!! Haha the Polene folks are such liars. 



WillWordForBags said:


> Holy Polene! You are my hero. I just placed my order!
> 
> Everyone on here has heard me cry and complain for months about the Fresh Almond being out of stock and I had even contacted Polene and they said they were “not planning to restock this color,” so your PSA got me my bag and I couldn’t be more grateful.
> 
> I had also signed up for those supposed restock alerts but didn’t get any of that either.
> 
> And I already had a Mini Neuf coming tomorrow so that makes 2 Polene orders this week and I could not be happier.
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Yay I’m so happy for you!



danna_b said:


> I recently discovered this brand by chance (I definitely should be more active on instagram hahaha), and I'm in love! I got this cutie in blush color, the quality is just wooow! Leather feels as luxurious as on my Celine Sangle, I can't believe the price point!
> Now I want few more models, I have to control myself...
> 
> View attachment 5447867



Yay we are bag twins on this one!



windnocturne said:


> I keep telling myself to wait for the free shipping promo to pull the trigger on more polene bags, but the bag monster voice in my head keeps saying that the shipping fee is really not so much considering how fast it is… arg!
> 
> For those of you who own the cyme, do you find the shoulder straps to be on the thin side? Just wondering if they’ll dig into the shoulder if I load the bag up full. The cyme mini in lilac in particular is what I am wondering about



I have the Cyme mini in lilac! I don’t find the shoulder straps too thin, but then again I don’t know if I weigh it down a ton either.


----------



## odessitka

purplehilighter said:


> Gorgeous. Am so upset they did away with the navy. Was planning to get my 2nd Un Nano in that color.


I love my Un too so much . I have it in monochrome black. 
But I also love navy , such a rich color ! And I am so happy  that I got Un mini in navy with suede and gold chain. It looks so dressy. I am going to France in September and taking my navy beauty with me.


----------



## cinnabams

WillWordForBags said:


> I think the folds are not perfectly even but I don't mind it. Mine looks great. Sorry yours is so uneven.
> I did contact Polene about the lining but haven't heard back either.
> They probably delay on purpose to get us past the 15 day return window or maybe they're just slammed, considering how popular they've become.


I'm quite disappointed with their customer service. I do suspect they're delaying emails because they want us to get past the return window.


----------



## Milsaar

cinnabams said:


> I'm quite disappointed with their customer service. I do suspect they're delaying emails because they want us to get past the return window.



I waited a response over two weeks, and they extended the return window because of the delay on their side, so that is not the case. And one can request a return normally via their site and the return label comes in couple of days. So I think only their customer service (responding emails etc) are experiencing some big problems right now.


----------



## south-of-france

Is there really no search button on polène’s website or am I overlooking it?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

south-of-france said:


> Is there really no search button on polène’s website or am I overlooking it?


Unfortunately, there is none. I also checked before but I could not find it. Maybe because their collections are not yet muchhhh?


----------



## windnocturne

Jereni said:


> Got out of touch for a few days at a conference, so much to catch up on!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on nabbing a Neuf in Fresh Almond! It’s a lovely color!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that’s awesome!!! Haha the Polene folks are such liars.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay I’m so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay we are bag twins on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Cyme mini in lilac! I don’t find the shoulder straps too thin, but then again I don’t know if I weigh it down a ton either.


Thanks! I am debating between a blush huit (not mini) vs a cyme mini in lilac. Feels like a cyme will be that much more fuss free to use, and I do love that you can change the look depending on whether the wings are in or out. The huit is just so unique too though! 
(I must definitely RESIST getting both. )


----------



## south-of-france

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Unfortunately, there is none. I also checked before but I could not find it. Maybe because their collections are not yet muchhhh?


Thank you. I wanted to search for colors, but indeed they don’t have that much inventory yet.


----------



## indiaink

south-of-france said:


> Is there really no search button on polène’s website or am I overlooking it?


You can search the site by putting this in your address bar. I used 'huit' as an example. If you know the name of what you want to search for, use that instead.

site:eng.polene-paris.com/collections huit


----------



## Sarah03

indiaink said:


> I wonder if we should make a new thread for the tonca - the more threads we have the more likely to get our own sub-forum…


There is one-





						New Polene Tonca
					

Thread to discuss and share information on the new Polene Tonca.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## indiaink

Sarah03 said:


> There is one-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Polene Tonca
> 
> 
> Thread to discuss and share information on the new Polene Tonca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Terrific, thanks for finding it.


----------



## juliko

Tonca in Ecru arrived today - such a beautiful off-white color! The colour of the strap looks really good with the body of the bag too


----------



## praiser

juliko said:


> Tonca in Ecru arrived today - such a beautiful off-white color! The colour of the strap looks really good with the body of the bag too
> 
> View attachment 5530865


Oh, I didn't realize the had a duo color on this bag. Very nice!!!!


----------



## praiser

praiser said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Neuf bag, in chalk.
> 
> I remember seeing this brand when the Un came out and people started talking about it on Insta. But I never ordered and then completely forgot about this brand. But I recently saw this Neuf style and was like WOW! Then I perused the site, and wow, they have several beautiful styles now! This Neuf might be my first, but probably not the last .
> 
> I'll post pics when it arrives!


Just got the notification from DHL that bag is on it's way!!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Happy to report that I am finally in the Fresh Almond club.
My Mini Huit arrived yesterday (yes, DHL delivers on Sunday and the order only took 4 days including the weekend) and the color is even more stunning IRL. 

I wish I could say that my Polene family is complete, but who am I kidding… 
So for now, I will try to pace myself and really enjoy these beauties before ordering my next bag.

From left to right: Chalk Un Nano, Camel Neuf Mini, Almond Huit Mini and Tan Un Nano. 

(Photos taken in different lighting, attempting to showcase the color variations.)


----------



## indiaink

WillWordForBags said:


> Happy to report that I am finally in the Fresh Almond club.
> My Mini Huit arrived yesterday (yes, DHL delivers on Sunday and the order only took 4 days including the weekend) and the color is even more stunning IRL.
> 
> I wish I could say that my Polene family is complete, but who am I kidding…
> So for now, I will try to pace myself and really enjoy these beauties before ordering my next bag.
> 
> From left to right: Chalk Un Nano, Camel Neuf Mini, Almond Huit Mini and Tan Un Nano.
> 
> (Photos taken in different lighting, attempting to showcase the color variations.)
> 
> View attachment 5538733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538742


Wow, Fresh Almond is a fascinating color - can't wait to receive my Neuf this evening!!!

@WillWordForBags will you add these great photos and descriptions to the Polene Family thread? Thank you!


----------



## praiser

Does DHL require signature for delivery?


----------



## rrowe0801

praiser said:


> Does DHL require signature for delivery?


My deliveries have always required a signature as standard but I've been able to authorise delivery without a signature through the tracking link 

@WillWordForBags gorgeous collection  so pleased to see your Fresh Almond beauty has arrived!


----------



## WillWordForBags

indiaink said:


> Wow, Fresh Almond is a fascinating color - can't wait to receive my Neuf this evening!!!
> 
> @WillWordForBags will you add these great photos and descriptions to the Polene Family thread? Thank you!


Thanks! Will do. 
Post photos when you get yours.


----------



## WillWordForBags

rrowe0801 said:


> My deliveries have always required a signature as standard but I've been able to authorise delivery without a signature through the tracking link
> 
> @WillWordForBags gorgeous collection  so pleased to see your Fresh Almond beauty has arrived!


I'm so happy I scored the Almond and it was all because of YOU! Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> Happy to report that I am finally in the Fresh Almond club.
> My Mini Huit arrived yesterday (yes, DHL delivers on Sunday and the order only took 4 days including the weekend) and the color is even more stunning IRL.
> 
> I wish I could say that my Polene family is complete, but who am I kidding…
> So for now, I will try to pace myself and really enjoy these beauties before ordering my next bag.
> 
> From left to right: Chalk Un Nano, Camel Neuf Mini, Almond Huit Mini and Tan Un Nano.
> 
> (Photos taken in different lighting, attempting to showcase the color variations.)
> 
> View attachment 5538733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538742


That truly is a stunning color. And your little family is lovely!


----------



## dearbag

The fresh almond also arrived in my family, too! The color is so rich and pretty the picture does not do it justice. It’s just so cute! I’m so glad I ordered it!!

And like @windnocturne said, I too cannot justify having two huit minis so I guess the taupe one will have to go. 

*For those who sold your Polene before, where did you sell yours? Any recommendation for someone in the US? *I’m thinking Vestiaire Collection or Poshmark, but not sure if Vestiaire is more for ppl who live in europe. I have zero experience selling preloved on the consignment so would appreciate everyone’s advice.

Thanks @rrowe0801 for your PSA, I ordered it as soon as I saw your post!!! 

And @WillWordForBags we have two bag twins!


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> The fresh almond also arrived in my family, too! The color is so rich and pretty the picture does not do it justice. It’s just so cute! I’m so glad I ordered it!!
> 
> And like @windnocturne said, I too cannot justify having two huit minis so I guess the taupe one will have to go.
> 
> *For those who sold your Polene before, where did you sell yours? Any recommendation for someone in the US? *I’m thinking Vestiaire Collection or Poshmark, but not sure if Vestiaire is more for ppl who live in europe. I have zero experience selling preloved on the consignment so would appreciate everyone’s advice.
> 
> Thanks @rrowe0801 for your PSA, I ordered it as soon as I saw your post!!!
> 
> And @WillWordForBags we have two bag twins!
> 
> View attachment 5538900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538901


Yay, bag twins. 
So glad you are part of the Almond club.
Lovely collection.
The beige is such a perfect color.

I’ve sold 2 Polene bags on Ebay.
Both sold within 2 days.
I did list them for significantly less than retail because otherwise, buyers will just go and get them directly from Polene.


----------



## hanniecloset

I love my Polene Umi in black!!


----------



## Hjohn7

I'm so excited. After months of fixating on Polène's Numero Un I finally went for one in ivy. I placed the order Saturday night and it shipped first thing Monday with the expected delivery date one week later (I'm in Ottawa, Canada). The total price incl. customs was $587 CAD. I'm so excited to see it in person!!!


----------



## Katinahat

hanniecloset said:


> I love my Polene Umi in black!!



Thanks so much for posting this. I love it. It looks so good on you (loving your summery white outfit too!). 

My next purchase (not for ages!) would be burgundy and I’ve been looking at Polene. I’m thinking of the Un nano or the Umi. I’d taken these pictures from the website to ask opinions on but not seen any Umi reviews so yours was very helpful.


----------



## Katinahat

Hjohn7 said:


> I'm so excited. After months of fixating on Polène's Numero Un I finally went for one in ivy. I placed the order Saturday night and it shipped first thing Monday with the expected delivery date one week later (I'm in Ottawa, Canada). The total price incl. customs was $587 CAD. I'm so excited to see it in person!!!


Congratulations! These look like wonderful bags!


----------



## windnocturne

dearbag said:


> The fresh almond also arrived in my family, too! The color is so rich and pretty the picture does not do it justice. It’s just so cute! I’m so glad I ordered it!!
> 
> And like @windnocturne said, I too cannot justify having two huit minis so I guess the taupe one will have to go.
> 
> *For those who sold your Polene before, where did you sell yours? Any recommendation for someone in the US? *I’m thinking Vestiaire Collection or Poshmark, but not sure if Vestiaire is more for ppl who live in europe. I have zero experience selling preloved on the consignment so would appreciate everyone’s advice.
> 
> Thanks @rrowe0801 for your PSA, I ordered it as soon as I saw your post!!!
> 
> And @WillWordForBags we have two bag twins!
> 
> View attachment 5538900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538901


I know right, technically I could possibly tell myself that 2 different coloured otherwise identical bags is ok (like how I have identical dresses from Uniqlo which are in different colours), but I think there will always be other bags that call out to me and there’s limited cupboard space haha. 

I have actually sold on Vestiaire before but I am not based in the US, it is a fairly seamless process actually- the potential buyer could negotiate a price and all negotiations must complete within 48hrs with both parties agreeing on a final price if not no go, or if no negotiation and the buyer accepts your listed price that’s even better. Once the sale has gone through, Vestiaire will send you a DHL shipping label to print out and attach to your parcel then off it goes!

The main thing with Vestiaire is that they do take a somewhat significant cut from the sale (which they will tell you upfront, how much money you get per price listed). 

That said though, I’ve managed to sell 3 bags via Vestiaire which had otherwise languished on the other platform which I also used (Carousell which many local buyers in my country use). 

Maybe you could also try Poshmark? (No experience with posh mark for myself personally though.)

Good luck selling your Polene and enjoy your new fresh almond mini!!!


----------



## Sarah03

I’m also joining the Fresh Almond club!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Sarah03 said:


> I’m also joining the Fresh Almond club!
> 
> View attachment 5539601


Welcome to the Almond club! 
Such a unique color. Enjoy!


----------



## Angiesese

To all Tonca owners: can you use another shoulder strap on this beauty? I have a lovely Celine strap in grey and brown wool that would be gorgy on some of them but I don't know if you are allowed to remove the original strap or if any other one would fit due to her peculiar shape. Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Angiesese said:


> To all Tonca owners: can you use another shoulder strap on this beauty? I have a lovely Celine strap in grey and brown wool that would be gorgy on some of them but I don't know if you are allowed to remove the original strap or if any other one would fit due to her peculiar shape. Thanks!


Looking in the Tonca thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-polene-tonca.1053352/ it doesn't appear the strap is removable.


----------



## rrowe0801

Angiesese said:


> To all Tonca owners: can you use another shoulder strap on this beauty? I have a lovely Celine strap in grey and brown wool that would be gorgy on some of them but I don't know if you are allowed to remove the original strap or if any other one would fit due to her peculiar shape. Thanks!





indiaink said:


> Looking in the Tonca thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-polene-tonca.1053352/ it doesn't appear the strap is removable.



Can confirm, the strap isn't removable


----------



## baghabitz34

I thought they sent the wrong bag at first, lol.
Here’s the Cyme mini in lilac. It’s smaller than I thought, but the color is lovely & it should hold everything I need.


----------



## Angiesese

rrowe0801 said:


> Can confirm, the strap isn't removable


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Angiesese

Thanks!


indiaink said:


> Looking in the Tonca thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-polene-tonca.1053352/ it doesn't appear the strap is removable.


----------



## Angiesese

indiaink said:


> Looking in the Tonca thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-polene-tonca.1053352/ it doesn't appear the strap is removable.


Double post sorry!


----------



## Hjohn7

My numero un in ivy. I love it!! The quality is exceptional. I ordered on Saturday, it shipped Monday, and arrived in Ottawa today. The colour is lighter than on their website, as I expected from reading reviews. The colour is perfect. I'd describe it as eucalyptus maybe? The green has some blue undertones.


----------



## Biogirl1

Hjohn7 said:


> View attachment 5572147
> 
> 
> My numero un in ivy. I love it!! The quality is exceptional. I ordered on Saturday, it shipped Monday, and arrived in Ottawa today. The colour is lighter than on their website, as I expected from reading reviews. The colour is perfect. I'd describe it as eucalyptus maybe? The green has some blue undertones.
> 
> View attachment 5572146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572151


So pretty! I didn’t even know there was an ivy color!


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Happy to report that I am finally in the Fresh Almond club.
> My Mini Huit arrived yesterday (yes, DHL delivers on Sunday and the order only took 4 days including the weekend) and the color is even more stunning IRL.
> 
> I wish I could say that my Polene family is complete, but who am I kidding…
> So for now, I will try to pace myself and really enjoy these beauties before ordering my next bag.
> 
> From left to right: Chalk Un Nano, Camel Neuf Mini, Almond Huit Mini and Tan Un Nano.
> 
> (Photos taken in different lighting, attempting to showcase the color variations.)
> 
> View attachment 5538733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538742



Yay congrats!!! I am so happy for you!!!



dearbag said:


> The fresh almond also arrived in my family, too! The color is so rich and pretty the picture does not do it justice. It’s just so cute! I’m so glad I ordered it!!
> 
> And like @windnocturne said, I too cannot justify having two huit minis so I guess the taupe one will have to go.
> 
> *For those who sold your Polene before, where did you sell yours? Any recommendation for someone in the US? *I’m thinking Vestiaire Collection or Poshmark, but not sure if Vestiaire is more for ppl who live in europe. I have zero experience selling preloved on the consignment so would appreciate everyone’s advice.
> 
> Thanks @rrowe0801 for your PSA, I ordered it as soon as I saw your post!!!
> 
> And @WillWordForBags we have two bag twins!
> 
> View attachment 5538900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538901



Gorgeous, congrats to you also!



Hjohn7 said:


> I'm so excited. After months of fixating on Polène's Numero Un I finally went for one in ivy. I placed the order Saturday night and it shipped first thing Monday with the expected delivery date one week later (I'm in Ottawa, Canada). The total price incl. customs was $587 CAD. I'm so excited to see it in person!!!



Oh nice! I’ve been waiting for someone to get this color and share pics. It’s gorgeous, congrats!



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5572070
> View attachment 5572071
> 
> I thought they sent the wrong bag at first, lol.
> Here’s the Cyme mini in lilac. It’s smaller than I thought, but the color is lovely & it should hold everything I need.



Beautiful! We are bag twins on this one.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5572070
> View attachment 5572071
> 
> I thought they sent the wrong bag at first, lol.
> Here’s the Cyme mini in lilac. It’s smaller than I thought, but the color is lovely & it should hold everything I need.



I had that same feeling (they sent the wrong bag) with my Neuf Mini in Dune. Beautiful bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Beautiful! We are bag twins on this one.


I remember. Seeing yours partly influenced me to get mine!


JenJBS said:


> I had that same feeling (they sent the wrong bag) with my Neuf Mini in Dune. Beautiful bag!


Thanks. I wasn’t expecting it to say douze on the box.


----------



## lattelover

JenJBS said:


> I had that same feeling (they sent the wrong bag) with my Neuf Mini in Dune. Beautiful bag!


Hi! do you have any pics of your mini neuf you could share with us?


----------



## hjia4

Hi everyone! First time poster. So, I absolutely love Polene and will keep my first bag if I can't resolve this but i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions? Even any suggestions on how I can repair the peeling or who I could bring the bag to haha. I plan on messaging them on Instagram as a last try. 
So, after about 3 weeks after receiving my beautiful Numero Un in Camel I noticed there are areas of peeling near where the snap buttons are. I've used my bag about 5 times total. I asked customer service if there is anything they could do (took about 2 1/2 weeks for a reply) and their answer was pretty much no. They said this is a normal scratch & suggested to use a moisturizing cream lol...I don't think that's going to work unfortunately & I see other areas on this like top seam part where it's starting to do the same thing.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Hjohn7 said:


> View attachment 5572147
> 
> 
> My numero un in ivy. I love it!! The quality is exceptional. I ordered on Saturday, it shipped Monday, and arrived in Ottawa today. The colour is lighter than on their website, as I expected from reading reviews. The colour is perfect. I'd describe it as eucalyptus maybe? The green has some blue undertones.
> 
> View attachment 5572146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572151


Holy moly that's gorgeous


----------



## WillWordForBags

hjia4 said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster. So, I absolutely love Polene and will keep my first bag if I can't resolve this but i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions? Even any suggestions on how I can repair the peeling or who I could bring the bag to haha. I plan on messaging them on Instagram as a last try.
> So, after about 3 weeks after receiving my beautiful Numero Un in Camel I noticed there are areas of peeling near where the snap buttons are. I've used my bag about 5 times total. I asked customer service if there is anything they could do (took about 2 1/2 weeks for a reply) and their answer was pretty much no. They said this is a normal scratch & suggested to use a moisturizing cream lol...I don't think that's going to work unfortunately & I see other areas on this like top seam part where it's starting to do the same thing.
> View attachment 5572738
> View attachment 5572739
> 
> View attachment 5572742


Wow. That is an unacceptable response. They’re avoiding responsibility.
Repairs and exchanges is exactly what they should be doing and not having you use a colored moisturizer because that is an obvious scuff!

They’re really dropping the ball with their service. That is not good. I’ve been waiting for over a week to get a response for a minor issue on my Neuf Mini and no reply yet.
Will take your advice and bombard them on IG and FB.
Commenting on their ads should also work wonders as it is very bad publicity for those new customers.

You 100% deserve an exchange. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## indiaink

hjia4 said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster. So, I absolutely love Polene and will keep my first bag if I can't resolve this but i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions? Even any suggestions on how I can repair the peeling or who I could bring the bag to haha. I plan on messaging them on Instagram as a last try.
> So, after about 3 weeks after receiving my beautiful Numero Un in Camel I noticed there are areas of peeling near where the snap buttons are. I've used my bag about 5 times total. I asked customer service if there is anything they could do (took about 2 1/2 weeks for a reply) and their answer was pretty much no. They said this is a normal scratch & suggested to use a moisturizing cream lol...I don't think that's going to work unfortunately & I see other areas on this like top seam part where it's starting to do the same thing.
> View attachment 5572738
> View attachment 5572739
> 
> View attachment 5572742


So odd that they are calling this a 'small scratch'. That's definite peeling. I would respond one more time and reiterate that, and demand a proper resolution. Did you use a credit card to pay? Can you dispute the charge if necessary? This very much falls under faulty product. Mention that to them, if it's applicable to your situation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Several of these Polene bags are interesting me   but these customer service responses
& do it yourself repairs are not sitting so well for me personally.
Any one else having issues or thoughts?
In spite of these bags being at a good price point, not so sure this is a bag that will take
daily wear well & I am not hard on my bags at all, but the thought of frequent touch ups
proposes its own issues


----------



## dearbag

WillWordForBags said:


> Yay, bag twins.
> So glad you are part of the Almond club.
> Lovely collection.
> The beige is such a perfect color.
> 
> I’ve sold 2 Polene bags on Ebay.
> Both sold within 2 days.
> I did list them for significantly less than retail because otherwise, buyers will just go and get them directly from Polene.





windnocturne said:


> I know right, technically I could possibly tell myself that 2 different coloured otherwise identical bags is ok (like how I have identical dresses from Uniqlo which are in different colours), but I think there will always be other bags that call out to me and there’s limited cupboard space haha.
> 
> I have actually sold on Vestiaire before but I am not based in the US, it is a fairly seamless process actually- the potential buyer could negotiate a price and all negotiations must complete within 48hrs with both parties agreeing on a final price if not no go, or if no negotiation and the buyer accepts your listed price that’s even better. Once the sale has gone through, Vestiaire will send you a DHL shipping label to print out and attach to your parcel then off it goes!
> 
> The main thing with Vestiaire is that they do take a somewhat significant cut from the sale (which they will tell you upfront, how much money you get per price listed).
> 
> That said though, I’ve managed to sell 3 bags via Vestiaire which had otherwise languished on the other platform which I also used (Carousell which many local buyers in my country use).
> 
> Maybe you could also try Poshmark? (No experience with posh mark for myself personally though.)
> 
> Good luck selling your Polene and enjoy your new fresh almond mini!!!



Thank you so very much!!!! These are really helpful!!! Will try all that you two suggested!  



Love Of My Life said:


> Several of these Polene bags are interesting me   but these customer service responses
> & do it yourself repairs are not sitting so well for me personally.
> Any one else having issues or thoughts?
> In spite of these bags being at a good price point, not so sure this is a bag that will take
> daily wear well & I am not hard on my bags at all, but the thought of frequent touch ups
> proposes its own issues




I was gonna say this many times before. *Even though I enjoy the aesthetics of the design on their bag, I think I’m pretty much done with them because of their customer service.*

Sure, their bag is at a good price point, but it is definitely NOT CHEAP. ~$300-400 bag is still a lot for many people.

I own 6 of their bags right now (with one more coming from the pre-order) and sometimes found issues here and there. For any irregularities/quality issue I brought up with them, they never seemed to admit that it’s their fault. They would only say* it’s normal, *and assure that their bag is made with quality and that this presented irregularity is because it’s handmade so it’s not a defect blah blah. I can expect that in almost any emails they respond.

Every time, it took so long for them to respond to my emails. That amount of time they took is almost the same as the return window. I try to understand when they said they have a lot of requests so the response is delayed but please, you can’t be this delayed when you only give such short period of time for customer to proceed with the return. Like if you do not have enough people to handle all the emails/requests/complaints, then you should hire more.

Meanwhile, amid all these delayed responses, they seem to be VERY quick/active/responsive with influencers. This is starting to make me feel like they don’t really care about the actual customers — making it hard for me to further support their products.



hjia4 said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster. So, I absolutely love Polene and will keep my first bag if I can't resolve this but i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions? Even any suggestions on how I can repair the peeling or who I could bring the bag to haha. I plan on messaging them on Instagram as a last try.
> So, after about 3 weeks after receiving my beautiful Numero Un in Camel I noticed there are areas of peeling near where the snap buttons are. I've used my bag about 5 times total. I asked customer service if there is anything they could do (took about 2 1/2 weeks for a reply) and their answer was pretty much no. They said this is a normal scratch & suggested to use a moisturizing cream lol...I don't think that's going to work unfortunately & I see other areas on this like top seam part where it's starting to do the same thing.
> View attachment 5572738
> View attachment 5572739
> 
> View attachment 5572742





WillWordForBags said:


> Wow. That is an unacceptable response. They’re avoiding responsibility.
> Repairs and exchanges is exactly what they should be doing and not having you use a colored moisturizer because that is an obvious scuff!
> 
> They’re really dropping the ball with their service. That is not good. I’ve been waiting for over a week to get a response for a minor issue on my Neuf Mini and no reply yet.
> Will take your advice and bombard them on IG and FB.
> Commenting on their ads should also work wonders as it is very bad publicity for those new customers.
> 
> You 100% deserve an exchange. Good luck. Keep us posted.





indiaink said:


> So odd that they are calling this a 'small scratch'. That's definite peeling. I would respond one more time and reiterate that, and demand a proper resolution. Did you use a credit card to pay? Can you dispute the charge if necessary? This very much falls under faulty product. Mention that to them, if it's applicable to your situation.



Totally agree with everyone. That’s an obvious peeling, definitely not a small scratch (what!?). Such an unacceptable response. It shouldn’t matter if it’s worn, they should definitely give you an exchange.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> I was gonna say this many times before. *Even though I enjoy the aesthetics of the design on their bag, I think I’m pretty much done with them because of their customer service.*
> 
> Sure, their bag is at a good price point, but it is definitely NOT CHEAP. ~$300-400 bag is still a lot for many people.
> 
> I own 6 of their bags right now (with one more coming from the pre-order) and sometimes found issues here and there. For any irregularities/quality issue I brought up with them, they never seemed to admit that it’s their fault. They would only say* it’s normal, *and assure that their bag is made with quality and that this presented irregularity is because it’s handmade so it’s not a defect blah blah. I can expect that in almost any emails they respond.
> 
> Every time, it took so long for them to respond to my emails. That amount of time they took is almost the same as the return window. I try to understand when they said they have a lot of requests so the response is delayed but please, you can’t be this delayed when you only give such short period of time for customer to proceed with the return. Like if you do not have enough people to handle all the emails/requests/complaints, then you should hire more.
> 
> Meanwhile, amid all these delayed responses, they seem to be VERY quick/active/responsive with influencers. This is starting to make me feel like they don’t really care about the actual customers — making it hard for me to further support their products.


You make great points. 
They will need to greatly improve their service or their brand will suffer in the long run. 

Repeat business is the most important kind for any business and if they’re treating us like this (after so many purchases), we will surely take our hard earned money (I agree that $300-$500 is not cheap by any standard) elsewhere. 

We are their biggest fans and they’re not providing the after-sale care we deserve.


----------



## hjia4

Thank you for your input everyone I appreciate it! It makes me so sad because I really love the design of their bags & still want more bags from them but i'm thinking it might be good to wait a bit. I started looking into Polene because of the reasonable price point for the quality as i've read that a lot of luxury brands are declining in quality as well.



indiaink said:


> So odd that they are calling this a 'small scratch'. That's definite peeling. I would respond one more time and reiterate that, and demand a proper resolution. Did you use a credit card to pay? Can you dispute the charge if necessary? This very much falls under faulty product. Mention that to them, if it's applicable to your situation.


Lesson learned haha I used a debit card so no charge back option for me 

As you guys have suggested, I'll definitely reply back to their email & try IG as well. Will update if anything happens!


----------



## cinnabams

dearbag said:


> I was gonna say this many times before. *Even though I enjoy the aesthetics of the design on their bag, I think I’m pretty much done with them because of their customer service.*
> 
> Sure, their bag is at a good price point, but it is definitely NOT CHEAP. ~$300-400 bag is still a lot for many people.
> 
> I own 6 of their bags right now (with one more coming from the pre-order) and sometimes found issues here and there. For any irregularities/quality issue I brought up with them, they never seemed to admit that it’s their fault. They would only say* it’s normal, *and assure that their bag is made with quality and that this presented irregularity is because it’s handmade so it’s not a defect blah blah. I can expect that in almost any emails they respond.
> 
> Every time, it took so long for them to respond to my emails. That amount of time they took is almost the same as the return window. I try to understand when they said they have a lot of requests so the response is delayed but please, you can’t be this delayed when you only give such short period of time for customer to proceed with the return. Like if you do not have enough people to handle all the emails/requests/complaints, then you should hire more.
> 
> Meanwhile, amid all these delayed responses, they seem to be VERY quick/active/responsive with influencers. This is starting to make me feel like they don’t really care about the actual customers — making it hard for me to further support their products.


I am done with them too. I had the numero un nano which arrived perfect. Then recently I got the numero neuf mini and realized that the folds are noticeably asymmetrical. I emailed them twice and it's been almost 2 weeks and no reply yet.


----------



## phanilla

Omg, you all brought up interesting points about their customer service- especially after bags were sold to customers. I read all of the comments about late reply issue from them on Instagram and could feel the frustration. I also have mixed feeling with the brand these months, not sure because it's getting more popular now though. (1) I signed up for a notification of an out of stock product and never receive a single email about it. How funny it was that when I added an item in my cart, the system emailed me 3 times in one morning to remind me "Complete your Purchase". (2) The item they said they would never restock suddenly appeared again . It's a good thing for some of us lol, but I feel like their first response of not restocking that model could make the customer settle for another one. Literally 2 weeks before Polene made the Mini Huit Fresh Almond available again online, their reply on Instagram was still "out of stock and will unfortunately not be restocked."

Regarding to issue with the bag, you can also write a review for them with pictures on Google review (the store location), besides email and notify them on Instagram. Their responses on Google, I guess, are similar to what they would respond to customers' complains email. Also, you could read some bad reviews on Google (besides TrustPilot). Not sure if the customer service will be better when they open the store in the States and Japan-- I am "really" looking forward to it


----------



## dearbag

cinnabams said:


> I am done with them too. I had the numero un nano which arrived perfect. Then recently I got the numero neuf mini and realized that the folds are noticeably asymmetrical. I emailed them twice and it's been almost 2 weeks and no reply yet.



I can almost predict their response. I used to email them about the asymmetrical fold on my neuf mini as well and they got back to me it’s normal — not a defect. The second time, I noticed some asymmetrical sew on my huit mini, emailed them and again they got back with the same response — normal, not a defect. They said that their handbags are handmade so some may present irregularity.  had I known these irregularities are this common and random, I wouldn’t have ordered it.


----------



## dearbag

phanilla said:


> Omg, you all brought up interesting points about their customer service- especially after bags were sold to customers. I read all of the comments about late reply issue from them on Instagram and could feel the frustration. I also have mixed feeling with the brand these months, not sure because it's getting more popular now though. (1) I signed up for a notification of an out of stock product and never receive a single email about it. How funny it was that when I added an item in my cart, the system emailed me 3 times in one morning to remind me "Complete your Purchase". (2) The item they said they would never restock suddenly appeared again . It's a good thing for some of us lol, but I feel like their first response of not restocking that model could make the customer settle for another one. Literally 2 weeks before Polene made the Mini Huit Fresh Almond available again online, their reply on Instagram was still "out of stock and will unfortunately not be restocked."
> 
> Regarding to issue with the bag, you can also write a review for them with pictures on Google review (the store location), besides email and notify them on Instagram. Their responses on Google, I guess, are similar to what they would respond to customers' complains email. Also, you could read some bad reviews on Google (besides TrustPilot). Not sure if the customer service will be better when they open the store in the States and Japan-- I am "really" looking forward to it



Great great point right here about* their restocking what they said they would not restock!!!*

After asking them about their possibility of restocking the huit mini in Fresh Almond months ago, and their response to me was never, I also set a notification email in case it ever comes back. After a long wait, I saw many people asking the same question on their instagram and they kept saying they’re not gonna restock it. *All this made me settle for the color I like less because I didn’t wanna wait in vain for something that the company said itself would not happen. *Then two weeks later after I ordered my mini huit in the other color, the fresh almond just come back in stock out of the blue.  I was like what? Part of me I was happy the color I’d been waiting for is back in stock but I was also very upset because I already settled for what I would not get had Polene told me otherwise. It is so not professional of them.

I bit my tongue to get the fresh almond anyway just because I’d been waiting for it, although I feel very stupid because I now have two huit minis with this problem to sell one. I guess I might not be the only one person who ended up getting more items than necessary because they said they would not restock some of their items? I now wonder if they’re doing this (not honest about their inventory) on purpose just to boost their sales. After so many bags with them, this together with all those not-helping responses to complaints are such a disservice to customers that makes me no longer want to support their business.


----------



## poleneceline

Someone shared their burgundy Huit! This color is definitely unexpected.


----------



## cinnabams

dearbag said:


> I can almost predict their response. I used to email them about the asymmetrical fold on my neuf mini as well and they got back to me it’s normal — not a defect. The second time, I noticed some asymmetrical sew on my huit mini, emailed them and again they got back with the same response — normal, not a defect. They said that their handbags are handmade so some may present irregularity.  had I known these irregularities are this common and random, I wouldn’t have ordered it.


Exactly. All the pics of the neuf mini on their website and IG posts are symmetrical. If this is handmade and the asymmetry is normal, then they should've put that warning in the product description. I ordered the bag expecting it to look exactly like what they advertised. I am so done with them. How can they be a good brand like this?



dearbag said:


> Great great point right here about* their restocking what they said they would not restock!!!*
> 
> After asking them about their possibility of restocking the huit mini in Fresh Almond months ago, and their response to me was never, I also set a notification email in case it ever comes back. After a long wait, I saw many people asked the same question on their instagram and they kept saying they’re not gonna restock it. *All this made me settle for the color I like less because I didn’t wanna wait in vain for something that the company said itself would not happen. *Then two weeks later after I ordered my mini huit, the fresh almond just come back in stock out of the blue.  I was like what? Part of me I was happy the color I’d been waiting is back in stock but I was also very upset because I already settled for what I would not get had Polene told me otherwise. It is not professional.


Could be they did that so that maybe you would buy it again in the color you actually wanted.

After 2 weeks with no reply from Polene about the uneven folds on my Numero Neuf mini, I posted my complaints on their IG posts and they replied to my email a couple of hours later. 

As I suspected, the denied that there's a quality issue with the purse and told me that I can fix it by shaping it manually. 

I didn't drop $410 on a brand new purse to have to manually shape it so that it looks like what I should've got. Also, I did try to shape it. It didn't work.

Needless to say, this company is ****. Worst company I've ever bought from. Now I have to lose $20 for return shipping. Also they said I have to submit a separate return request. Who knows how long it'll take for them to actually give me the label.

Please don't purchase from Polene anymore. You shouldn't have to spend your hard earn money on something that is known to have quality issues. It's like a gamble everytime you purchase from them.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Someone shared their burgundy Huit! This color is definitely unexpected.


I must say the colour looks different from my burgundy huit mini in real life, the actual colour is difficult to capture in photos and the colour on photos is heavily influenced by the lighting…


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> Great great point right here about* their restocking what they said they would not restock!!!*
> 
> After asking them about their possibility of restocking the huit mini in Fresh Almond months ago, and their response to me was never, I also set a notification email in case it ever comes back. After a long wait, I saw many people asking the same question on their instagram and they kept saying they’re not gonna restock it. *All this made me settle for the color I like less because I didn’t wanna wait in vain for something that the company said itself would not happen. *Then two weeks later after I ordered my mini huit in the other color, the fresh almond just come back in stock out of the blue.  I was like what? Part of me I was happy the color I’d been waiting for is back in stock but I was also very upset because I already settled for what I would not get had Polene told me otherwise. It is so not professional of them.
> 
> I bit my tongue to get the fresh almond anyway just because I’d been waiting for it, although I feel very stupid because I now have two huit minis with this problem to sell one. I guess I might not be the only one person who ended up getting more items than necessary because they said they would not restock some of their items? I now wonder if they’re doing this (not honest about their inventory) on purpose just to boost their sales. After so many bags with them, this together with all those not-helping responses to complaints are such a disservice to customers that makes me no longer want to support their business.


Agreed!
It saddens me because the bag designs are beautiful and the quality that they had been displaying thus far was impeccable and good enough to compete with the premier designer brands.
But these quality issues are worrisome and even more so is their negligence in terms of how they’re handling these issues.

We already know the alerts can’t be trusted but assuring us an item wouldn’t be restocked ever and then doing so is just rude.
Better to say that they “would do their best but cannot guarantee to restock.” That way we still stay on top of the site and not settle, like you mention.

I did the same. Bought a Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini Bucket in an apple green color as a consolation price. Fortunately, I had returned it the second I saw they had the iridescent on sale (had been wanting that bag forever), so when I heard about the Huit Mini in almond being back, I jumped.
But many, like you, are probably stuck with bags they didn’t prefer.

This, plus their apathetic responses is going to really take a toll on their reputation.
Hope someone from the Polene staff reads our feedback.
We are not powerless. We can make or break a brand and they should know that by now.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Someone shared their burgundy Huit! This color is definitely unexpected.


Welcome back, darling. We missed you. 
I actually don’t love this color as pictured. Too dark, too cold.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just pulled the trigger & ordered the Numero Neuf in taupe. For me, it will work well in
my everyday life. JMO, quite stylish, easy to wear & has a modern updated fresh look.
It's a neutral all year around bag
The inspiration of the pleats come from Madame Gres so I thought that was rather 
interesting as these 2 sisters really did some good research before designing this collection
What I also like about this handbag is the name Polene is discreetly on the side of the bag


----------



## bearygood22

dearbag said:


> I can almost predict their response. I used to email them about the asymmetrical fold on my neuf mini as well and they got back to me it’s normal — not a defect. The second time, I noticed some asymmetrical sew on my huit mini, emailed them and again they got back with the same response — normal, not a defect. They said that their handbags are handmade so some may present irregularity.  had I known these irregularities are this common and random, I wouldn’t have ordered it.





hi, is the “asymmetrical sew” on huit you are referring to what’s in the pictures above? If it is, it really is part of the bag design.

i am very sorry to hear of the multitude of problems you ladies are facing with customer service. buying a bag should be an enjoyable experience, and it shouldn’t end up with a fight with customer service. What a shame. I hope Polene bucks up, or people will start giving up on them.


----------



## kitkat_08

poleneinblack said:


> Yeah, it is a good reminder to always look at goods and ask "what am I paying for?" With Polene it feels like every cent is going somewhere worthwhile, and nothing is going to just having the brand name, the illusion of luxury, or clout/hype. It makes me happy to see reviews talk about how Polene's leather quality and dust bags are as good as the top-tier brands, and sometimes even better.


Really late to this conversation but I'm so glad somebody else also appreciates Polène's dust bags LOL, seems like such a small, silly thing to get excited about but they are SOOOO nice and plush!!!


----------



## dearbag

cinnabams said:


> Exactly. All the pics of the neuf mini on their website and IG posts are symmetrical. If this is handmade and the asymmetry is normal, then they should've put that warning in the product description. I ordered the bag expecting it to look exactly like what they advertised. I am so done with them. How can they be a good brand like this?



Yes to all of this! Not to mention I think some of their photos on the website seem to be heavily lit/tone-adjusted that the actual color of the product looks VERY different in real life — some almost as if it’s not the same product. I really was not happy when I first received my two bags that are much much darker than in pictures and always wonder if this falls under a false advertisement category as well. It’s too far off from pictures I even thought they sent the wrong product.



WillWordForBags said:


> Agreed!
> It saddens me because the bag designs are beautiful and the quality that they had been displaying thus far was impeccable and good enough to compete with the premier designer brands.
> But these quality issues are worrisome and even more so is their negligence in terms of how they’re handling these issues.
> 
> We already know the alerts can’t be trusted but assuring us an item wouldn’t be restocked ever and then doing so is just rude.
> Better to say that they “would do their best but cannot guarantee to restock.” That way we still stay on top of the site and not settle, like you mention.
> 
> I did the same. Bought a Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini Bucket in an apple green color as a consolation price. Fortunately, I had returned it the second I saw they had the iridescent on sale (had been wanting that bag forever), so when I heard about the Huit Mini in almond being back, I jumped.
> But many, like you, are probably stuck with bags they didn’t prefer.
> 
> This, plus their apathetic responses is going to really take a toll on their reputation.
> Hope someone from the Polene staff reads our feedback.
> We are not powerless. We can make or break a brand and they should know that by now.



I couldn’t have said it better myself!!! They could just say they’re not planning it at the moment but there may be a possibility in the future (like when I got this response from Celine Client Service — pic attached). It’s crazy how they’re handling things made me go from a big fan who kept buying and was willing to help advertise their products to my friends all these past months to this point of bye-I-think-I’m done level.  It’s such a shame because they do have a potential to be a strong brand with their product design. Their negligence in a proper after-sales service and response to quality issues won’t do them any good.

By the way, you probably want to check your almond bag again. Because of all these quality issues brought up on this thread I just carefully inspected mine again and found some scuff. I haven’t used the bag at all except bringing it to the couch for picture so it’s coming from them like that. At this point I’m so tired I’m not sure if I should just ignore it or email them and wait another 2 weeks for the response that might not even help, lol. Hate to feel hopeless like this. I really hope yours is in perfect condition with absolutely zero issues!!!


----------



## dearbag

bearygood22 said:


> View attachment 5573464
> 
> hi, is the “asymmetrical sew” on huit you are referring to what’s in the pictures above? If it is, it really is part of the bag design.
> 
> i am very sorry to hear of the multitude of problems you ladies are facing with customer service. buying a bag should be an enjoyable experience, and it shouldn’t end up with a fight with customer service. What a shame. I hope Polene bucks up, or people will start giving up on them.



Thanks! not the back part though. Although it looked a bit skeptical at first I understand it’s part of the design because my friend’s was like that too. I’ve pm’ed you the pictures of my bag. Would appreciate your opinion!


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> Yes to all of this! Not to mention I think some of their photos on the website seem to be heavily lit/tone-adjusted that the actual color of the product looks VERY different in real life — some almost as if it’s not the same product. I really was not happy when I first received my two bags that are much much darker than in pictures and always wonder if this falls under a false advertisement category as well. It’s too far off from pictures I even thought they sent the wrong product.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t have said it better myself!!! They could just say they’re not planning it at the moment but there may be a possibility in the future (like when I got this response from Celine Client Service — pic attached). It’s crazy how they’re handling things made me go from a big fan who kept buying and was willing to help advertise their products to my friends all these past months to this point of bye-I-think-I’m done level.  It’s such a shame because they do have a potential to be a strong brand with their product design. Their negligence in a proper after-sales service and response to quality issues won’t do them any good.
> 
> By the way, you probably want to check your almond bag again. Because of all these quality issues brought up on this thread I just carefully inspected mine again and found some scuff. I haven’t used the bag at all except bringing it to the couch for picture so it’s coming from them like that. At this point I’m so tired I’m not sure if I should just ignore it or email them and wait another 2 weeks for the response that might not even help, lol. Hate to feel hopeless like this. I really hope yours is in perfect condition with absolutely zero issues!!!
> 
> View attachment 5573659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573662


Oh no. Sorry it came scuffed. And it’s sold out so they can’t do an exchange now.
I cannot understand how or why Polene stopped caring about quality control. 

My Neuf Mini came with a lining that is horribly sewn. I have sent 3 messages and haven’t received a response 8 days later. 

I’m keeping my Neuf because it’s not worth it to send it back. The outside has no issues and considering their current state of chaos, I’m lucky it doesn’t have scuffs, lol.  

I will check my Almond Huit Mini tomorrow in the daylight and report back. Thanks for looking out.


----------



## cinnabams

WillWordForBags said:


> Oh no. Sorry it came scuffed. And it’s sold out so they can’t do an exchange now.
> I cannot understand how or why Polene stopped caring about quality control.
> 
> My Neuf Mini came with a lining that is horribly sewn. I have sent 3 messages and haven’t received a response 8 days later.
> 
> I’m keeping my Neuf because it’s not worth it to send it back. The outside has no issues and considering their current state of chaos, I’m lucky it doesn’t have scuffs, lol.
> 
> I will check my Almond Huit Mini tomorrow in the daylight and report back. Thanks for looking out.


If you want to get a reply from them asap, write a complaint on their instagram page. I waited 2 weeks for a reply but as soon as I posted a public complaint, they got back to me right away. Then they proceeded to delete my complain from their instagram post. Lol shady AF


----------



## purplehilighter

cinnabams said:


> If you want to get a reply from them asap, write a complaint on their instagram page. I waited 2 weeks for a reply but as soon as I posted a public complaint, they got back to me right away. Then they proceeded to delete my complain from their instagram post. Lol shady AF


Hope you took a screenshot of your complain. Really sucks when they do something like that. It is a total disrespect to the people who are supporting their brand and would like to continue supporting their brand. 

But to be fair, not all luxury brands are like Celine. Chanel's level of service (and quality) has dropped as quickly as their prices are rising. 

I am almost done with my Polene collection. Just considering the Dix hobo in black. Was considering the full sized Neuf in nude but nah. Pretty happy with my cognac and it does get heavy so, I think just one is good enough. I hope when I do see decide to purchase the Dix hobo, I will be lucky quality wise.

All the best of luck to our friends here who have issues with their bags and are getting less than decent post sales service. I hope things improve for you soon! ❤️


----------



## windnocturne

cinnabams said:


> If you want to get a reply from them asap, write a complaint on their instagram page. I waited 2 weeks for a reply but as soon as I posted a public complaint, they got back to me right away. Then they proceeded to delete my complain from their instagram post. Lol shady AF


Really not helping themselve win loyal customers are they…
Indeed disappointing to hear for sure.


----------



## WingNut

All of these quality issues are giving me a lot of pause. I appreciate everyone posting about their experiences! I have 3 bags in my cart… Mini huit camel, cyme, mini Neuf in chalk. I see these as fantastic under the radar stylish bags for when I don’t want to carry a more recognizable brand.

However. Now I won’t buy them, until I feel they’ve resolved these issues. I’m lucky in that my Neuf in taupe has no faults, but this is where I stop.

$350 on a bag that has faults and that I don’t want to carry is $350 wasted, and every dollar counts. I’d rather spend more and have the company backing it up and get my money’s worth.


----------



## Biogirl1

WillWordForBags said:


> Welcome back, darling. We missed you.
> I actually don’t love this color as pictured. Too dark, too cold.


Yes, welcome back @poleneinblack !


----------



## WillWordForBags

WingNut said:


> All of these quality issues are giving me a lot of pause. I appreciate everyone posting about their experiences! I have 3 bags in my cart… Mini huit camel, cyme, mini Neuf in chalk. I see these as fantastic under the radar stylish bags for when I don’t want to carry a more recognizable brand.
> 
> However. Now I won’t buy them, until I feel they’ve resolved these issues. I’m lucky in that my Neuf in taupe has no faults, but this is where I stop.
> 
> $350 on a bag that has faults and that I don’t want to carry is $350 wasted, and every dollar counts. I’d rather spend more and have the company backing it up and get my money’s worth.


Agreed. Affordable becomes unaffordable it items have quality issues and more so, if service is non-existent.

Deleted



cinnabams said:


> If you want to get a reply from them asap, write a complaint on their instagram page. I waited 2 weeks for a reply but as soon as I posted a public complaint, they got back to me right away. Then they proceeded to delete my complain from their instagram post. Lol shady AF


Thank you! I’m really gonna have to do this cause they are ignoring me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I wore my Mini Neuf in Camel for the first time yesterday and these are my thoughts, in case someone is considering it: 

Design is unique and beautiful. Stunning tone of classic camel. 
Leather is thick, sturdy and smells great. 
Very spacious. 
Putting things inside is easy. Getting them out is a bit harder but not too bad. 
Handles are so comfortable when carried handheld. 
Strap is too thin, even for this Mini version. 
I only put a few things and bag gets a bit heavy and strap starts pulling, so I can’t even imagine how uncomfortable it must be on the regular size Neuf. 

Strap is on the shorter side. I’m not that tall and have it on the longest setting. 

I got a wonky lining with loose threads (still waiting for Polene response on this) but it doesn’t affect the functionality of the bag. 
All in all, it’s a great little bag and I am happy to have it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

After reading through this entire thread & watching influencers comments, I pulled the trigger
yesterday & placed my order for the Neuf in Taupe.
I find the bag to be stylish & distinctive in shape & just modern & understated.
The pros outweighed the cons & perhaps the company does deserve the benefit of
the doubt in their response time to various requests.
I'm anxiously awaiting her arrival & the only comment I have not seeing the bag IRL, is
I would like to see a contrast color lining


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Agreed. Affordable becomes unaffordable it items have quality issues and more so, if service is non-existent.



^ Agreed, well said. I’m so sorry to hear everyone is having these quality issues and trouble resolving them. Their customer service really is terrible.


----------



## yoshikitty

Hello! Can any one please tell me how heavy is the Number One?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> ^ Agreed, well said. I’m so sorry to hear everyone is having these quality issues and trouble resolving them. Their customer service really is terrible.


Thank you. If they don’t fix this soon, word will spread and they will see the decline in their brand’s acceptance. At least here in the U.S., which I know is a huge market they probably don’t want to upset. 

I also don’t think they’ve realized that so many quality issues mean more returns and return shipping fees. It’s not good business. 

I had one more bag on my list (a Tonca) but seeing how badly they’re handling these issues, I am now more apprehensive to keep ordering from them. 

I’m gonna wait and see how they handle (if ever) my current lining issue and go from there.


----------



## windnocturne

Y


WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you. If they don’t fix this soon, word will spread and they will see the decline in their brand’s acceptance. At least here in the U.S., which I know is a huge market they probably don’t want to upset.
> 
> I also don’t think they’ve realized that so many quality issues mean more returns and return shipping fees. It’s not good business.
> 
> I had one more bag on my list (a Tonca) but seeing how badly they’re handling these issues, I am now more apprehensive to keep ordering from them.
> 
> I’m gonna wait and see how they handle (if ever) my current lining issue and go from there.


Yes I had at least 3 more bags from them on my wish list but I am now considering spending instead on brands that at least have a physical presence in my country and good after sales customer service.


----------



## WinSailor

Wanted to report back to the Huit in camel I bought a few months ago. I LOVE the Huit design & look - nice quality. It has been a nice addition to my summer bag rotation; however, I will admit…..I was a tad disappointed with the camel coloring. I found it to be a touch on the yellow/orangey side and more muted than I expected. With that being said, I am still happy with my purchase and still rocking it.

Here is the Huit next to 1947 & Odeon so others can get perspective on the camel coloring.


----------



## Julija

WillWordForBags said:


> So I wore my Mini Neuf in Camel for the first time yesterday and these are my thoughts, in case someone is considering it:
> 
> Design is unique and beautiful. Stunning tone of classic camel.
> Leather is thick, sturdy and smells great.
> Very spacious.
> Putting things inside is easy. Getting them out is a bit harder but not too bad.
> Handles are so comfortable when carried handheld.
> Strap is too thin, even for this Mini version.
> I only put a few things and bag gets a bit heavy and strap starts pulling, so I can’t even imagine how uncomfortable it must be on the regular size Neuf.
> 
> Strap is on the shorter side. I’m not that tall and have it on the longest setting.
> 
> I got a wonky lining with loose threads (still waiting for Polene response on this) but it doesn’t affect the functionality of the bag.
> All in all, it’s a great little bag and I am happy to have it.


I need exactly the same bag in my life. Thank you for the detailed review.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> Yes to all of this! Not to mention I think some of their photos on the website seem to be heavily lit/tone-adjusted that the actual color of the product looks VERY different in real life — some almost as if it’s not the same product. I really was not happy when I first received my two bags that are much much darker than in pictures and always wonder if this falls under a false advertisement category as well. It’s too far off from pictures I even thought they sent the wrong product.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t have said it better myself!!! They could just say they’re not planning it at the moment but there may be a possibility in the future (like when I got this response from Celine Client Service — pic attached). It’s crazy how they’re handling things made me go from a big fan who kept buying and was willing to help advertise their products to my friends all these past months to this point of bye-I-think-I’m done level.  It’s such a shame because they do have a potential to be a strong brand with their product design. Their negligence in a proper after-sales service and response to quality issues won’t do them any good.
> 
> By the way, you probably want to check your almond bag again. Because of all these quality issues brought up on this thread I just carefully inspected mine again and found some scuff. I haven’t used the bag at all except bringing it to the couch for picture so it’s coming from them like that. At this point I’m so tired I’m not sure if I should just ignore it or email them and wait another 2 weeks for the response that might not even help, lol. Hate to feel hopeless like this. I really hope yours is in perfect condition with absolutely zero issues!!!
> 
> View attachment 5573659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573662


I checked mine and it's fine. No defects that I can see. But yours having those scuffs is not right. They can't be sending us bags in that condition. These are supposed to brand new bags in perfect condition, not "as is" stock leftover from a sample sale.



Julija said:


> I need exactly the same bag in my life. Thank you for the detailed review.


You're very welcome. Happy to help. 
The bag is really cute and unique. I'm looking for a thicker strap for it because fortunately, the strap is detachable so that's another plus.

I think this caramel color strap from Cuyana is the closest I'll get to Polene's camel. I know some of you have purchased these straps for the Neufs. I am purchasing one for my Mini Neuf.
Feedback appreciated.








						Adjustable Strap | Cuyana
					

Streamlined and versatile adjustable leather strap offered in a variety of colors and leathers that will attach to any Cuyana crossbody for a stylish touch. Made in Turkey.




					www.cuyana.com


----------



## phanilla

Pretty sure the Polene US Flagship will open this Fall . This could be a reason why they have some items in stock again. With the current situation with customer service, I might wait after the opening to see how things go before purchasing another bag on my wishlist. I hope they slow down a bit to meet customer’s expectation about the quality.
Do you think price will also be increased? As of right now, tax is already included when purchasing online. And will customer can still order and get bag shipped from Spain?


----------



## elemra

Regarding the talk about customer service and repairs: part of my Numero Sept broke, the little cap at the top that the handle clips on to, about 3 months after purchase. I did not have a receipt, although I did have proof of the charge on my credit card, since I purchased in store in Paris. I emailed Polene, they responded within a day or two to say they will repair it free of charge, accepted my credit card charge as proof of purchase. They provided the shipping labels. It took about 1.5 weeks for it to return to me. I just sent it with the dust bag since I didn't have the box, they sent it back to me in a proper box. Overall, a good experience in my case.


----------



## elemra

elemra said:


> Regarding the talk about customer service and repairs: part of my Numero Sept broke, the little cap at the top that the handle clips on to, about 3 months after purchase. I did not have a receipt, although I did have proof of the charge on my credit card, since I purchased in store in Paris. I emailed Polene, they responded within a day or two to say they will repair it free of charge, accepted my credit card charge as proof of purchase. They provided the shipping labels. It took about 1.5 weeks for it to return to me. I just sent it with the dust bag since I didn't have the box, they sent it back to me in a proper box. Overall, a good experience in my case.


They sent back the metal rod that is inserted at the top. The little cap wasn't able to just be reattached, they replaced the whole rod.


----------



## Donauwaller

So... After 2 yrs of looking and watching about every video there is on Polène bags, last Wednesday I finally pullex the trigger and ordered. Then, on Friday, reading all the posts here on bad quality and even worse customer service, I freaked out and wrote to Polène to cancel my order. They came back to me within hours, saying they're sorry but the parcel was already due to ship, but sending me a link to return everything. True to their word, item shipped and arrived here today.
And I couldn't be more happy: both bags are gorgeous, good quality and definitely worth the modest price tag.
The leather on the Un nano, which I expected to be very stiff and feeling cheap (after some reviews I saw) is surprisingly soft and bendable, feels very nice. The closure is also not fuzzy at all.
So: if you like the style and are on the fence, I'd say give it a try! Already thinking about possible future colours....
Here's what I got!


----------



## Donauwaller

Oops... sorry for the bird droppings, they're kinda prominent


----------



## louislover

Hello lovely ladies! Hoping you can help me – I'm considering this bag from https://euro.polene-paris.com/products/numero-un-nano-camel and have seen it referred to as "Sienne / Terracotta" on this thread, but online it says "Camel" – or are there actually two different colours with the smooth leather & contrast stitching? TIA


----------



## WillWordForBags

Donauwaller said:


> So... After 2 yrs of looking and watching about every video there is on Polène bags, last Wednesday I finally pullex the trigger and ordered. Then, on Friday, reading all the posts here on bad quality and even worse customer service, I freaked out and wrote to Polène to cancel my order. They came back to me within hours, saying they're sorry but the parcel was already due to ship, but sending me a link to return everything. True to their word, item shipped and arrived here today.
> And I couldn't be more happy: both bags are gorgeous, good quality and definitely worth the modest price tag.
> The leather on the Un nano, which I expected to be very stiff and feeling cheap (after some reviews I saw) is surprisingly soft and bendable, feels very nice. The closure is also not fuzzy at all.
> So: if you like the style and are on the fence, I'd say give it a try! Already thinking about possible future colours....
> Here's what I got!
> 
> View attachment 5575194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575199


Gorgeous choices. Congrats.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This morning woke up to an e-mail from DHL that my Neuf will be here on the 28th.
Anxiously awaiting & will give an update


----------



## louislover

Donauwaller said:


> So... After 2 yrs of looking and watching about every video there is on Polène bags, last Wednesday I finally pullex the trigger and ordered. Then, on Friday, reading all the posts here on bad quality and even worse customer service, I freaked out and wrote to Polène to cancel my order. They came back to me within hours, saying they're sorry but the parcel was already due to ship, but sending me a link to return everything. True to their word, item shipped and arrived here today.
> And I couldn't be more happy: both bags are gorgeous, good quality and definitely worth the modest price tag.
> The leather on the Un nano, which I expected to be very stiff and feeling cheap (after some reviews I saw) is surprisingly soft and bendable, feels very nice. The closure is also not fuzzy at all.
> So: if you like the style and are on the fence, I'd say give it a try! Already thinking about possible future colours....
> Here's what I got!
> 
> View attachment 5575194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575199


So glad to hear this positive feedback! Lovely colour choices


----------



## lattelover

Donauwaller said:


> So... After 2 yrs of looking and watching about every video there is on Polène bags, last Wednesday I finally pullex the trigger and ordered. Then, on Friday, reading all the posts here on bad quality and even worse customer service, I freaked out and wrote to Polène to cancel my order. They came back to me within hours, saying they're sorry but the parcel was already due to ship, but sending me a link to return everything. True to their word, item shipped and arrived here today.
> And I couldn't be more happy: both bags are gorgeous, good quality and definitely worth the modest price tag.
> The leather on the Un nano, which I expected to be very stiff and feeling cheap (after some reviews I saw) is surprisingly soft and bendable, feels very nice. The closure is also not fuzzy at all.
> So: if you like the style and are on the fence, I'd say give it a try! Already thinking about possible future colours....
> Here's what I got!
> 
> View attachment 5575194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575199



Lovely Polene choices!! Congrats!!  Do you mind sharing what shade each bag is? The half moon pouch is so cute!


----------



## phanilla

Donauwaller said:


> So... After 2 yrs of looking and watching about every video there is on Polène bags, last Wednesday I finally pullex the trigger and ordered. Then, on Friday, reading all the posts here on bad quality and even worse customer service, I freaked out and wrote to Polène to cancel my order. They came back to me within hours, saying they're sorry but the parcel was already due to ship, but sending me a link to return everything. True to their word, item shipped and arrived here today.
> And I couldn't be more happy: both bags are gorgeous, good quality and definitely worth the modest price tag.
> The leather on the Un nano, which I expected to be very stiff and feeling cheap (after some reviews I saw) is surprisingly soft and bendable, feels very nice. The closure is also not fuzzy at all.
> So: if you like the style and are on the fence, I'd say give it a try! Already thinking about possible future colours....
> Here's what I got!
> 
> View attachment 5575194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575199


They are lovely . Glad you had good experience. I would say don’t be worried of bad reviews because it’s kind of hit or miss. This forum has 370 pages and only a few pages talk about quality issues and the disappointment  with customer service  Overall there are also good stories, positive feedback about the quality of bags, quick return process, quick delivery time frame or fixing used bag, etc


----------



## Donauwaller

phanilla said:


> They are lovely . Glad you had good experience. I would say don’t be worried of bad reviews because it’s kind of hit or miss. This forum has 370 pages and only a few pages talk about quality issues and the disappointment  with customer service  Overall there are also good stories, positive feedback about the quality of bags, quick return process, quick delivery time frame or fixing used bag, etc


Thank you - you're exactly right!! Glad I was on the lucky side...


----------



## Donauwaller

lattelover said:


> Lovely Polene choices!! Congrats!!  Do you mind sharing what shade each bag is? The half moon pouch is so cute!


Of course not ! Both the numero un and the little wallet are in bordeaux leather. The wallet being smooth, the bag structured leather.
The numero neuf is in blush, VERY smooth leather.


----------



## onehotlatte

Donauwaller said:


> So... After 2 yrs of looking and watching about every video there is on Polène bags, last Wednesday I finally pullex the trigger and ordered. Then, on Friday, reading all the posts here on bad quality and even worse customer service, I freaked out and wrote to Polène to cancel my order. They came back to me within hours, saying they're sorry but the parcel was already due to ship, but sending me a link to return everything. True to their word, item shipped and arrived here today.
> And I couldn't be more happy: both bags are gorgeous, good quality and definitely worth the modest price tag.
> The leather on the Un nano, which I expected to be very stiff and feeling cheap (after some reviews I saw) is surprisingly soft and bendable, feels very nice. The closure is also not fuzzy at all.
> So: if you like the style and are on the fence, I'd say give it a try! Already thinking about possible future colours....
> Here's what I got!
> 
> View attachment 5575194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575199



Congratulation! I’m so glad your first experience with Polene turned out so well. Your bags are lovely. Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts about the textured leather. I’ve been struggling to decide which type of leather I should choose for the Un Nano. Yesterday I finally decided to order the bag in textured leather. After reading your comments, I feel reassured about my choice. Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Donauwaller

onehotlatte said:


> Congratulation! I’m so glad your first experience with Polene turned out so well. Your bags are lovely. Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts about the textured leather. I’ve been struggling to decide which type of leather I should choose for the Un Nano. Yesterday I finally decided to order the bag in textured leather. After reading your comments, I feel reassured about my choice. Enjoy your new bags!


Thank you so much!! I hope you'll like it as much as I do


----------



## dearbag

*Does anyone have any 22 July pre-order items that have not shipped yet?* I pre-ordered a Micro Un more than a month ago with a specified shipping date of July 22. So far I have not received any news/update on the DHL shipment yet. Not sure if it’s normal because normally they ship almost immediately. Contacted Polene but haven’t yet got a response.


----------



## WillWordForBags

phanilla said:


> They are lovely . Glad you had good experience. I would say don’t be worried of bad reviews because it’s kind of hit or miss. This forum has 370 pages and only a few pages talk about quality issues and the disappointment  with customer service  Overall there are also good stories, positive feedback about the quality of bags, quick return process, quick delivery time frame or fixing used bag, etc


Yeah, I have been buying from them for a while and have to say they used to be much better. Quick response time, cordial and willing to solve issues. 
It’s been changing lately. I had an issue before and it was solved promptly. This time, it’s been 2 weeks and 3 messages and nothing.


----------



## phanilla

So I ordered a Huit Mini again 2 weeks ago- this time in another brown shade. Just picked it up today at DHL. And guess what, I think I am on the unlucky side  The border line seems a bit off and it is not perfect like the Camel. It’s fuller on the Camel. The stitching line looks better on the Camel as well. I try to keep positive thinking about the item, but do I just have high expectation this time? Anyone has a Huit, can you tell me if this is normal? I don’t want to email them and receive such similar responses. Thanks


----------



## windnocturne

phanilla said:


> So I ordered a Huit Mini again 2 weeks ago- this time in another brown shade. Just picked it up today at DHL. And guess what, I think I am on the unlucky side  The border line seems a bit off and it is not perfect like the Camel. It’s fuller on the Camel. The stitching line looks better on the Camel as well. I try to keep positive thinking about the item, but do I just have high expectation this time? Anyone has a Huit, can you tell me if this is normal? I don’t want to email them and receive such similar responses. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5575700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575701


Hello! Here’s a photo of my burgundy huit mini (purchased in April this year) for comparison:


Hope this helps! If I were you I may not email them…


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

dearbag said:


> *Does anyone have any 22 July pre-order items that have not shipped yet?* I pre-ordered a Micro Un more than a month ago with a specified shipping date of July 22. So far I have not received any news/update on the DHL shipment yet. Not sure if it’s normal because normally they ship almost immediately. Contacted Polene but haven’t yet got a response.


My mini neuf in glacier has yet to ship as well. Please let us know when you hear something. I might try to email them tomorrow too.


----------



## Milsaar

dearbag said:


> *Does anyone have any 22 July pre-order items that have not shipped yet?* I pre-ordered a Micro Un more than a month ago with a specified shipping date of July 22. So far I have not received any news/update on the DHL shipment yet. Not sure if it’s normal because normally they ship almost immediately. Contacted Polene but haven’t yet got a response.



Yes my preorder (chalk tonca) did ship july 22 as it was suppose to.


----------



## Rose71

Donauwaller said:


> Thank you - you're exactly right!! Glad I was on the lucky side...


I think over an order , but the votes at trustpilot are more negative as positive. So I don t know if I should dare. Congratulations to your Beautys


----------



## Donauwaller

Rose71 said:


> I think over an order , but the votes at trustpilot are more negative as positive. So I don t know if I should dare. Congratulations to your Beautys


Thank you!
Well, as you see from my story, I was on the fence for a long while. As for customer service at the moment: you have to take into consideration that France almost completely is on holiday between July 1st and end of August - so probably they are thin on personnel during this time. No excuse, just saying. From what I gathered, you can have the whole range of experience when ordering from them: from super happy (as in my case) to very disappointing. Maybe easier to book a flight to Paris and check out their boutique in person )


----------



## Monaliceke

Does anyone have the Cyme? Or Cyme Mini?  I am considering the Cyme Mini in grain Cognac or the Cyme Tisse in Cognac edition. I am hesitating because the dimensions of the Cyme seems very large. Would be great if someone who has this bag can share their thoughts please.


----------



## Rose71

Donauwaller said:


> Thank you!
> Well, as you see from my story, I was on the fence for a long while. As for customer service at the moment: you have to take into consideration that France almost completely is on holiday between July 1st and end of August - so probably they are thin on personnel during this time. No excuse, just saying. From what I gathered, you can have the whole range of experience when ordering from them: from super happy (as in my case) to very disappointing. Maybe easier to book a flight to Paris and check out their boutique in person )


good idea… I will see what goes up here with some orders and than I will decide yes or no.


----------



## Rose71

Rose71 said:


> good idea… I will see what goes up here with some orders and than I will decide yes or no.


----------



## hjia4

So not much of an update but I commented on one of their Instagram posts regarding the peeling on my bag and unfortunately all they did was just delete the comment lol  along with some other customers comments as well...I think i'll have to give up on resolving it unfortunately. So sad cause it's such a beautiful bag. IF their customer service improves i'll probably purchase from them in the future cause their bags are so beautiful.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My taupe NEUF just arrived.. NO imperfections. Every stitch lined up.. No scratches
or tears. One thread in the lining
If anyone is on the fence about this bag I will encourage you to take a chance. Yes, in spite
of the unfavorable comments with regard to customer service, the bag, the size, the shape, the
color, the style to me overrides it all
The color reads to me like an old Armani color which the SA's would refer to as cement. It will
likely take on a different hue in various lights. It's that neutral it can be worn all year long
If this bag was in a high end department store or specialty store here in the US there would be
an extra "zero" on the end. This is an expensive looking handbag & the quality of the leather
is gorgeous. All the details stand out
I had no difficulty sliding in a couple of SLG's & the weight was not an issue for me.
I'm not a shoulder strap kind of gal or crossbody ,so I am considering taking off the rings to just make
it cleaner looking to my eye.
But other than that, I am extremely pleased purchasing a bag based just on images & reviews
I'm used to trying on my bags, but no hesitation at all about buying the bag & to all the others who
have various colors & styles, enjoy your BAG!

Does anyone have the CHALK & may I ask what your thoughts are in terms of keeping it from
getting dirty?


----------



## JenJBS

Love Of My Life said:


> My taupe NEUF just arrived.. NO imperfections. Every stitch lined up.. No scratches
> or tears. One thread in the lining
> If anyone is on the fence about this bag I will encourage you to take a chance. Yes, in spite
> of the unfavorable comments with regard to customer service, the bag, the size, the shape, the
> color, the style to me overrides it all
> The color reads to me like an old Armani color which the SA's would refer to as cement. It will
> likely take on a different hue in various lights. It's that neutral it can be worn all year long
> If this bag was in a high end department store or specialty store here in the US there would be
> an extra "zero" on the end. This is an expensive looking handbag & the quality of the leather
> is gorgeous. All the details stand out
> I had no difficulty sliding in a couple of SLG's & the weight was not an issue for me.
> I'm not a shoulder strap kind of gal or crossbody ,so I am considering taking off the rings to just make
> it cleaner looking to my eye.
> But other than that, I am extremely pleased purchasing a bag based just on images & reviews
> I'm used to trying on my bags, but no hesitation at all about buying the bag & to all the others who
> have various colors & styles, enjoy your BAG!
> 
> Does anyone have the CHALK & may I ask what your thoughts are in terms of keeping it from
> getting dirty?



Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JenJBS said:


> Enjoy your beautiful new bag!




Thank you & I'm hoping that others who are on the fence will take a chance & order the
bag of their choice because Polene will not be under the bag radar for too long!!


----------



## JenJBS

Love Of My Life said:


> Thank you & I'm hoping that others who are on the fence will take a chance & order the
> bag of their choice because Polene will not be under the bag radar for too long!!



Nope. Not very far under the radar anymore. Not since Duchess Catherine was seen with a Polene bag!


----------



## dearbag

Milsaar said:


> Yes my preorder (chalk tonca) did ship july 22 as it was suppose to.



Thank you for sharing and congrats it was sent on time!! Mine got picked up today. 



shivery.consent_0a said:


> My mini neuf in glacier has yet to ship as well. Please let us know when you hear something. I might try to email them tomorrow too.



Still no response from Polene, but I’ve just got a message from DHL that the bag was picked up this morning. So yep it is delayed, definitely not a “shipping on July 22” as stated on the website.


----------



## juliko

deleted


----------



## juliko

hjia4 said:


> So not much of an update but I commented on one of their Instagram posts regarding the peeling on my bag and unfortunately all they did was just delete the comment lol  along with some other customers comments as well...I think i'll have to give up on resolving it unfortunately. So sad cause it's such a beautiful bag. IF their customer service improves i'll probably purchase from them in the future cause their bags are so beautiful.
> View attachment 5576307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576310
> View attachment 5576311




Wow, what a coincidence - my comment with complaint is right above yours and I just checked - it was deleted as well! This is crazy. I remember I replied to yours too  

At least they can’t delete comments on this forum


----------



## juliko

As for the good news - I received my tonca in taupe yesterday. It was shipped on 22nd and delivered on 26th (surprisingly fast!)
I really like it, the colour is just perfect for my wardrobe. 

I have three toncas with me atm - Camel, which I’m due to return, Ecru and Taupe. Will take comparison photos when I have a bit more time


----------



## WillWordForBags

So a month ago, I had sent Polene a couple of messages asking about the Fresh Almond. They never responded to any of them until today; one month later. And still no response to my other 3 messages sent after that. 

Maybe it does have to do with their summer vacation season, but they should still have agents taking care of us in America, since we are taking care of them by buying their products.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I saw on their IG account a couple of comments with regard to questions about issues pertaining
to bags. Several of the comments were addressed, some were not & some deleted
which puts Polene in a very bad light
It looks like they are scheduled to open in NYC sometime this week. No details were provided
as far as location, wholesale inquiries or a retail shop, but this is not a good sign not answering
or acknowledging "issues"
Does it make sense for any of you that are not getting replies to reach out to your credit card
companies & open a dispute? You likely have the backup you need.
I'm disappointed for many of you that going back & forth is so discouraging never mind being
unprofessional & this will perhaps make repeat clients think twice about another purchase
or recommending Polene to a group of friends


----------



## WillWordForBags

Love Of My Life said:


> I saw on their IG account a couple of comments with regard to questions about issues pertaining
> to bags. Several of the comments were addressed.
> It looks like they are scheduled to open in NYC sometime this week. No details were provided
> as far as location, wholesale inquiries or a retail shop, but this is not a good sign not answering
> or acknowledging "issues"
> Does it make sense for any of you that are not getting replies to reach out to your credit card
> companies & open a dispute? You likely have the backup you need.
> I'm disappointed for many of you that going back & forth is so discouraging never mind being
> unprofessional & this will perhaps make repeat clients think twice about another purchase
> or recommending Polene to a group of friends


I think it’s tacky and unnecessary to have to air our dirty customer service laundry on an IG comment thread. Where is the privacy in that? 

They should be able to answer emails and messages promptly and provide the quality of after-sale service we deserve. 

The customer keeps the company going. If they neglect the customer then it won’t matter if their bags are gorgeous and “affordable,” if one can’t even get in touch with them without having to beg for help in front of their 1 million followers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillWordForBags said:


> I think it’s tacky and unnecessary to have to air our dirty customer service laundry on an IG comment thread. Where is the privacy in that?
> 
> They should be able to answer emails and messages promptly and provide the quality of after-sale service we deserve.
> 
> The customer keeps the company going. If they neglect the customer then it won’t matter if their bags are gorgeous and “affordable,” if one can’t even get in touch with them without having to beg for help in front of their 1 million followers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cinnabams said:


> If you want to get a reply from them asap, write a complaint on their instagram page. I waited 2 weeks for a reply but as soon as I posted a public complaint, they got back to me right away. Then they proceeded to delete my complain from their instagram post. Lol shady AF



If clients are reaching out with no response, what choices are left?
Recognize that Polene is allowing clients to resort to measures that perhaps
they would not do under normal circumstances.
Whether it is tacky or not, how is one to get a response but resorting to their IG account
if they don't answer. And what is exactly a respectable/appropriate time to wait?
2 days , 3 days 1 week? Posts indicate that clients are waiting longer than this for a response
There were several posts on their IG account with regard to answers with" issues" but far from
satisfactory answers
In all likelihood posts from tPF have already put a wrench in their future business which you
can see by how many of us were ready to pull the trigger & hence are thinking twice, that
speaks loud & clear
One can be patient just for so long & will have to resort to what works for them & quite frankly
this issue of not answering customer complaints with regard to quality etc doesn't make their
"bags" desirable, no matter what the price is & what Duchess is wearing the bag. IMO...


WillWordForBags said:


> I think it’s tacky and unnecessary to have to air our dirty customer service laundry on an IG comment thread. Where is the privacy in that?
> 
> They should be able to answer emails and messages promptly and provide the quality of after-sale service we deserve.
> 
> The customer keeps the company going. If they neglect the customer then it won’t matter if their bags are gorgeous and “affordable,” if one can’t even get in touch with them without having to beg for help in front of their 1 million followers.


----------



## phanilla

windnocturne said:


> Hello! Here’s a photo of my burgundy huit mini (purchased in April this year) for comparison:
> View attachment 5575741
> 
> Hope this helps! If I were you I may not email them…


Thank you for showing me yours. Have to admit that the new bag has some other flaws (crease marks at the bottom and the shoulder strap near the D-ring) that the old one doesn't have, even though I used it for couple times


----------



## purly

I'm loving my neuf and kind of want an un, but can't decide on color.


----------



## hjia4

juliko said:


> Wow, what a coincidence - my comment with complaint is right above yours and I just checked - it was deleted as well! This is crazy. I remember I replied to yours too
> 
> At least they can’t delete comments on this forum


LOL small world   I guess it’s nice knowing I’m not the only one who they’re ignoring publicly…


WillWordForBags said:


> I think it’s tacky and unnecessary to have to air our dirty customer service laundry on an IG comment thread. Where is the privacy in that?
> 
> They should be able to answer emails and messages promptly and provide the quality of after-sale service we deserve.
> 
> The customer keeps the company going. If they neglect the customer then it won’t matter if their bags are gorgeous and “affordable,” if one can’t even get in touch with them without having to beg for help in front of their 1 million followers.





Love Of My Life said:


> If clients are reaching out with no response, what choices are left?
> Recognize that Polene is allowing clients to resort to measures that perhaps
> they would not do under normal circumstances.
> Whether it is tacky or not, how is one to get a response but resorting to their IG account
> if they don't answer. And what is exactly a respectable/appropriate time to wait?
> 2 days , 3 days 1 week? Posts indicate that clients are waiting longer than this for a response
> There were several posts on their IG account with regard to answers with" issues" but far from
> satisfactory answers
> In all likelihood posts from tPF have already put a wrench in their future business which you
> can see by how many of us were ready to pull the trigger & hence are thinking twice, that
> speaks loud & clear
> One can be patient just for so long & will have to resort to what works for them & quite frankly
> this issue of not answering customer complaints with regard to quality etc doesn't make their
> "bags" desirable, no matter what the price is & what Duchess is wearing the bag. IMO...


Honestly I really rather not have to resort to posting public comments to try to get someone to help  but like you guys said what else can any of us do right? But if they just delete their public complaints I doubt they’ll be any better with those through private emails as I’ve already experienced…for any bag I really should not have to be taking it to a cobbler after like 5 uses


----------



## Milsaar

juliko said:


> As for the good news - I received my tonca in taupe yesterday. It was shipped on 22nd and delivered on 26th (surprisingly fast!)
> I really like it, the colour is just perfect for my wardrobe.
> 
> I have three toncas with me atm - Camel, which I’m due to return, Ecru and Taupe. Will take comparison photos when I have a bit more time
> 
> View attachment 5576474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576475



She is a beauty, congratulations!!   We are twinning, I have the taupe and ecru tonca too!


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

dearbag said:


> Thank you for sharing and congrats it was sent on time!! Mine got picked up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no response from Polene, but I’ve just got a message from DHL that the bag was picked up this morning. So yep it is delayed, definitely not a “shipping on July 22” as stated on the website.


Lucky you! I finally caved and sent them an email this afternoon. I’m not hopeful that they’ll be particularly responsive though. It’s a shame, because I was really looking forward to getting this bag in time for my birthday—this Friday. I feel like they’ve kind of deflated my balloon here.

At this point, if I don’t get a response by early next week I’ll just ask to cancel my order. And initiate a dispute if that doesn’t work. Maybe I’ll try their store in NY when it opens instead. But I think I’m done ordering online from them until they get their customer service sorted.


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

How do you know they are scheduled to open in NY so soon? It’s hard to find any info about the NY store. Or is it just a location to ship from at this point?


Love Of My Life said:


> I saw on their IG account a couple of comments with regard to questions about issues pertaining
> to bags. Several of the comments were addressed, some were not & some deleted
> which puts Polene in a very bad light
> It looks like they are scheduled to open in NYC sometime this week. No details were provided
> as far as location, wholesale inquiries or a retail shop, but this is not a good sign not answering
> or acknowledging "issues"
> Does it make sense for any of you that are not getting replies to reach out to your credit card
> companies & open a dispute? You likely have the backup you need.
> I'm disappointed for many of you that going back & forth is so discouraging never mind being
> unprofessional & this will perhaps make repeat clients think twice about another purchase
> or recommending Polene to a group of friends


----------



## Love Of My Life

shivery.consent_0a said:


> How do you know they are scheduled to open in NY so soon? It’s hard to find any info about the NY store. Or is it just a location to ship from at this point?



Polene has posted on LINKEDIN . It also may be just a NY showroom for wholesale not necessarily retail
Polene has also posted on their IG account about a NY opening


----------



## Antigone

I've been contemplating the Dix, but it seems the quality is declining?


----------



## dearbag

shivery.consent_0a said:


> Lucky you! I finally caved and sent them an email this afternoon. I’m not hopeful that they’ll be particularly responsive though. It’s a shame, because I was really looking forward to getting this bag in time for my birthday—this Friday. I feel like they’ve kind of deflated my balloon here.
> 
> At this point, if I don’t get a response by early next week I’ll just ask to cancel my order. And initiate a dispute if that doesn’t work. Maybe I’ll try their store in NY when it opens instead. But I think I’m done ordering online from them until they get their customer service sorted.



Totally feel you!  I emailed them on Saturday when I received no news about the shipping last Friday because I wouldn’t be home if their shipment is delayed and I would like to cancel it if so. They never got back to my email till now but as I mentioned, I got a notification from DHL that my order just got picked up yesterday (Tuesday), so I won’t be able to cancel it anymore at this point. Now I have to reschedule my appointment to receive the delayed package instead. Ugh.

Happy Birthday to you in advance!!  I really really wish you a beautiful bag that comes with no defects so you won’t have to deal with their customer service ever again!


----------



## ronnie20

Hi everyone: considering a Polene, I LOVE the Sept, but since the strap is not removable and seems a bit large- looking at the Uno Nano. Question for you all- I have not ordered from overseas before. How does Customs work on this? Are you charged when they deliver or is it added into the price? TIA!


----------



## Julija

I will go against the tide here and say that I really like Polene. The quality for the price is unbeatable in my opinion. I agree their customer service is not good but I've seen way worse from more established brands. For me if they offer no hassle returns & provide a label, it is already a win. I've got 4 bags and they all are of a very amazing quality. Some have minor issues, yes, but again for the price it is not a deal breaker for me. Out of curiosity I've read some reviews on trustpilot and people are calling them scammers, fraud, etc... wow, i'm beyond perplexed that some unanswered email can cause a reaction like that. 
People who in doubt, just try for yourself. As long as I've been on this forum people are posting that the quality is declining for each single brand and still here we are buying bags.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ronnie20 said:


> Hi everyone: considering a Polene, I LOVE the Sept, but since the strap is not removable and seems a bit large- looking at the Uno Nano. Question for you all- I have not ordered from overseas before. How does Customs work on this? Are you charged when they deliver or is it added into the price? TIA!



My invoice reflected the cost of the bag ( NEUF which was $420) + shipping which was $20.
If you make the purchase, you will be able to track delivery. My package went through
customs in Elizabeth, NJ.
I purchased the bag on Friday & it was delivered yesterday
I believe if your purchase is under $800 there are no custom fees to be collected.
The bag was delivered to my door via DHL in a securely packed box


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julija said:


> I will go against the tide here and say that I really like Polene. The quality for the price is unbeatable in my opinion. I agree their customer service is not good but I've seen way worse from more established brands. For me if they offer no hassle returns & provide a label, it is already a win. I've got 4 bags and they all are of a very amazing quality. Some have minor issues, yes, but again for the price it is not a deal breaker for me. Out of curiosity I've read some reviews on trustpilot and people are calling them scammers, fraud, etc... wow, i'm beyond perplexed that some unanswered email can cause a reaction like that.
> People who in doubt, just try for yourself. As long as I've been on this forum people are posting that the quality is declining for each single brand and still here we are buying bags.



I took a chance after reading Trustpilot & other comments posted on their IG.
The worst that  I potentially could be dealing with was a chargeback but I did not have to go in
that direction. Their customer service response time was discouraging & I didn't like many of the
responses Polene made with regard to details about their bags that I would consider obvious flaws
including the comment about touching up the scratches or knicks with a polish/cream
However, I did take a chance because many of the reviews on the Numero NEUF were positive
& I liked the look of the bag, the style, the quality described by many, & it worked out for me
So I might consider myself lucky in spite of the various posts made


----------



## JenJBS

Antigone said:


> I've been contemplating the Dix, but it seems the quality is declining?



I have two Dix bags (black and burgundy) and really love them. I've never had any quality issues. Just learned not to trust the colors of pics on their website.


----------



## baghabitz34

Love Of My Life said:


> I saw on their IG account a couple of comments with regard to questions about issues pertaining
> to bags. Several of the comments were addressed, some were not & some deleted
> which puts Polene in a very bad light
> It looks like they are scheduled to open in NYC sometime this week. No details were provided
> as far as location, wholesale inquiries or a retail shop, but this is not a good sign not answering
> or acknowledging "issues"
> Does it make sense for any of you that are not getting replies to reach out to your credit card
> companies & open a dispute? You likely have the backup you need.
> I'm disappointed for many of you that going back & forth is so discouraging never mind being
> unprofessional & this will perhaps make repeat clients think twice about another purchase
> or recommending Polene to a group of friends


I acquired 4 bags in a fairly short amount of time. They’ve all been excellent quality. I’ve taken my Neuf around friends & family to show off the quality & beauty of the bag. That being said, the iffy customer service definitely makes me hesitant to buy more, let alone recommend them to others.


----------



## Love Of My Life

baghabitz34 said:


> I acquired 4 bags in a fairly short amount of time. They’ve all been excellent quality. I’ve taken my Neuf around friends & family to show off the quality & beauty of the bag. That being said, the iffy customer service definitely makes me hesitant to buy more, let alone recommend them to others.



I was contemplating the Neuf in chalk but decided to just take a time out from Polene for the moment
so I understand your reservation


----------



## phanilla

shivery.consent_0a said:


> How do you know they are scheduled to open in NY so soon? It’s hard to find any info about the NY store. Or is it just a location to ship from at this point?


The Store Manager said they would open Polene US Flagship in this Fall. On Instagram, they also commented that the store would be open in a few weeks. Not sure how long it would take. I think it will function just like the one in France. Regarding shipping, there could be a chance they would ship orders straight from NY.


----------



## baghabitz34

Monaliceke said:


> Does anyone have the Cyme? Or Cyme Mini?  I am considering the Cyme Mini in grain Cognac or the Cyme Tisse in Cognac edition. I am hesitating because the dimensions of the Cyme seems very large. Would be great if someone who has this bag can share their thoughts please.


I have the Cyme mini. If you are curious about what fits, there are YouTube videos showing what fits in the mini & the regular size.
For me the mini is great as a day bag. Holds the necessities and then some. But the mini is not a bag you‘re going to carry a laptop, lunch, etc in for work.


----------



## dearbag

Julija said:


> I will go against the tide here and say that I really like Polene. The quality for the price is unbeatable in my opinion. I agree their customer service is not good but I've seen way worse from more established brands. For me if they offer no hassle returns & provide a label, it is already a win. I've got 4 bags and they all are of a very amazing quality. Some have minor issues, yes, but again for the price it is not a deal breaker for me. Out of curiosity I've read some reviews on trustpilot and people are calling them scammers, fraud, etc... wow, i'm beyond perplexed that some unanswered email can cause a reaction like that.
> People who in doubt, just try for yourself. As long as I've been on this forum people are posting that the quality is declining for each single brand and still here we are buying bags.



To me, having quality issue is one thing, but how the company responds to it is another. There are always room for mistakes/defects/quality issues. People make mistakes, and so does company (since, of course, they are people). But it seems many of the customers were angry not just because the quality was not as expected or that their email was still unanswered (which we could probably still give the company the benefit of the doubt until the problem is handled/resolved), but being denied straight out that their bags present defects/flaws when these defects were obvious is a deal breaker. My case included.

Even though they let us return and provide a shipping label if we are not satisfied with the products that they denied having issues, it is not without the customers’ expenses. Here in the US, it costs at least 40 USD altogether in shipping fee if we are to return the bag. I would not want to pay $40 for the damages I did not cause.  

Also, it may be true that customer services in some luxury brands are equally as bad, but I don’t think that should set the standard for the rest? Simply because some more expensive brands did bad customer services doesn’t mean it’s right for lower-end brands to think it’s okay to provide poorer treatment. $300-$500 bag is still a lot and considered a luxury for many, many other people. Lower price point in this case should not be an indication of how customers should be poorly treated with regard to the quality issue.

I used to be such a fan though — I bought 6 bags from them in a span of 4 months and always advertised it to all my friends. I really enjoy the aesthetics of their design and I am still their fan for this aspect, but it’s hard to continue supporting them when the issues are not handled properly. To be fair, some of their responses to my issues were addressed and solved well in the past. But these days some are denied or are bing ignored. Recently my comment on their instagram got deleted like some others here on the forum as well. Let alone a delay from the promised shipping date and being denied that my bag has defects. They should have people QC their products first before shipping; it shouldn’t be a gamble every time we order from an established brand.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dearbag said:


> To me, having quality issue is one thing, but how the company responds to it is another. There are always room for mistakes/defects/quality issues. People make mistakes, and so does company. But it seems many of the customers were angry not just because the quality was declining or that their email was unanswered (which we could probably still give the company the benefit of the doubt until the problem is handled/resolved), but being denied straight out that their bags present defects/flaws when these defects were obvious seemed like a deal breaker. My case included.
> 
> Even though they let us return and provide a shipping label if we are not satisfied with the products that they denied having issues, it is not without the customers’ expenses. Here in the US, it costs at least 40 USD altogether in shipping fee if we are to return the bag. I would want not want to pay $40 for the damages I did not cause.
> 
> It may be true that customer services in some luxury brands are equally as bad, but that really shouldn’t be held the standard? Just because some more expensive brands did bad customer services doesn’t mean it’s right for lower-end brands to think it’s okay to provide poorer treatment. $400-$500 bag is still a lot and considered a luxury for many, many other people. Lower price point in this case should not be an indication of how customers should be poorly treated with regard to the quality issue.
> 
> I used to be such a fan though — I bought 6 bags from them in a span of 4 months and always advertised it to all my friends. I really enjoy the aesthetics of their design and I am still their fan for this aspect, but it’s hard to continue supporting them when the issues are not handled properly. To be fair, some of their responses to my issues were addressed and solved well in the past. But these days some were denied or ignored. Recently my comment on their instagram got deleted like some others here on the forum as well. Let alone a delay from the promised shipping date and being denied that my bag has defects.


How a company addresses issues specifically gives them market presence & credibility.
Word of mouth can be an asset or a liability to a fairly new company like Polene.
Deleting comments that are reasonable & fair questions should be answered respectably & timely
& perhaps a disclaimer should be posted on Polene's website with clearer images as to stitching
& variations in leathers used in their bags for clarity purposes. Scratches & knicks are not to be expected
if there is a quality control team in place inspecting bags before they are shipped.
From what I gather many reaching out to post on Polene's IG account were not answered in
a timely manner. What is a client expected to do & what is a reasonable amount of time in
waiting for a response?
I am pleased with my Neuf but when I opened the box I didn't know what to expect. I lucked
out with no defects & I took my time looking over every aspect of this bag.


----------



## WillWordForBags

dearbag said:


> To me, having quality issue is one thing, but how the company responds to it is another. There are always room for mistakes/defects/quality issues. People make mistakes, and so does company (since, of course, they are people). But it seems many of the customers were angry not just because the quality was declining or that their email was unanswered (which we could probably still give the company the benefit of the doubt until the problem is handled/resolved), but being denied straight out that their bags present defects/flaws when these defects were obvious is a deal breaker. My case included.
> 
> Even though they let us return and provide a shipping label if we are not satisfied with the products that they denied having issues, it is not without the customers’ expenses. Here in the US, it costs at least 40 USD altogether in shipping fee if we are to return the bag. I would not want to pay $40 for the damages I did not cause.
> 
> It may be true that customer services in some luxury brands are equally as bad, but I don’t think that should set the standard for the rest? Simply because some more expensive brands did bad customer services doesn’t mean it’s right for lower-end brands to think it’s okay to provide poorer treatment. $400-$500 bag is still a lot and considered a luxury for many, many other people. Lower price point in this case should not be an indication of how customers should be poorly treated with regard to the quality issue.
> 
> I used to be such a fan though — I bought 6 bags from them in a span of 4 months and always advertised it to all my friends. I really enjoy the aesthetics of their design and I am still their fan for this aspect, but it’s hard to continue supporting them when the issues are not handled properly. To be fair, some of their responses to my issues were addressed and solved well in the past. But these days some are denied or are bing ignored. Recently my comment on their instagram got deleted like some others here on the forum as well. Let alone a delay from the promised shipping date and being denied that my bag has defects.


I agree. I think their customer service used to be much better. 
I have ordered 7 bags from them and only 2 had minor issues so their quality seems to be mostly fine. 

The worrying part is the decline in their service. And the gaslighting doesn’t help. 
Some of these issues surely are normal variations for handmade products. 
But that does not include scuffs, tears or threads coming undone. That is a quality control issue, not the result of unique artistry. So denying their responsibility is not ideal. And neither is having to wait a month for a response to a message. 

All in all, I’m glad I have my bags and will fix my Mini Neuf myself because it’s not a big deal (and I’m loving the bag) but I’m not running to order my next bag just yet. 
And I won’t lower my standards either. Expecting reasonable quality and service should be the norm, not the exception.


----------



## Antigone

JenJBS said:


> I have two Dix bags (black and burgundy) and really love them. I've never had any quality issues. Just learned not to trust the colors of pics on their website.


I'm eyeing the black or the chalk! Is the black deep black?


----------



## TiTi78

Fingers crossed: I made a comment under a Polene post suggesting that the Neuf comes in Navy or Emerald Green for the fall, and they liked the comment.

Hopefully, we get these colours soon.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TiTi78 said:


> Fingers crossed: I made a comment under a Polene post suggesting that the Neuf comes in Navy or Emerald Green for the fall, and they liked the comment.
> 
> Hopefully, we get these colours soon.



Midnight navy in the Neuf might make me reconsider ordering a bag again.
I'm likely going to pass on the chalk color & wait to see comments about customer service
issues before I take the plunge again..


----------



## JenJBS

Antigone said:


> I'm eyeing the black or the chalk! Is the black deep black?


Yes. It is.


----------



## Minie26

Hi guys, i was about to place my first order from Polene but after seeing the bad experience some of you had really turned me off.
I have finally  decided to get the Neuf Mini in black, i don't think i will be returning it but what worries me is if there is a defect on the bag.(eg : peeling on the leather), this will be the only reason for me to return the bag.

 Does anyone know, in case of defect, do they provide free return and full refund including shipping fee? And what about the custom duty that i have paid? Thank you..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys, i was about to place my first order from Polene but after seeing the bad experience some of you had really turned me off.
> I have finally  decided to get the Neuf Mini in black, i don't think i will be returning it but what worries me is if there is a defect on the bag.(eg : peeling on the leather), this will be the only reason for me to return the bag.
> 
> Does anyone know, in case of defect, do they provide free return and full refund including shipping fee? And what about the custom duty that i have paid? Thank you..



If they accept the return, they will provide a return label with instructions how to send the bag back.
There is no refund given for the return shipping as I understand unless there are extenuating
circumstances. So basically the customer is out shipping both ways about a total of $40+
 You have to send the bag back exactly as it was received including NEUF  box, dustbag, paper & bubble wrapping
As far as custom fees, if your purchase is under $800 (US) there are no custom fees to be considered
& likely your bag should be returned via DHL


----------



## Minie26

Love Of My Life said:


> If they accept the return, they will provide a return label with instructions how to send the bag back.
> There is no refund given for the return shipping as I understand unless there are extenuating
> circumstances. So basically the customer is out shipping both ways about a total of $40+
> You have to send the bag back exactly as it was received including NEUF  box, dustbag, paper & bubble wrapping
> As far as custom fees, if your purchase is under $800 (US) there are no custom fees to be considered
> & likely your bag should be returned via DHL


Oh that's nice.
in my country we need to pay 5% custom tax. I just hope there is no defect on the bag because i'm not planning to return it unless the bag is faulty. The peeling is unacceptable in my opinion. Especially when the bag is still new.


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

dearbag said:


> Totally feel you!  I emailed them on Saturday when I received no news about the shipping last Friday because I wouldn’t be home if their shipment is delayed and I would like to cancel it if so. They never got back to my email till now but as I mentioned, I got a notification from DHL that my order just got picked up yesterday (Tuesday), so I won’t be able to cancel it anymore at this point. Now I have to reschedule my appointment to receive the delayed package instead. Ugh.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you in advance!!  I really really wish you a beautiful bag that comes with no defects so you won’t have to deal with their customer service ever again!


Thank you! So interestingly enough, I received a shipping confirmation from DHL today! I’m genuinely wondering if they are reading our emails, and instead of responding, they’re prioritizing the shipments where there have been inquiries or complaints. It just seems like a bit too much of a coincidence that both of us got  shipping confirmations not long after sending them email asking what’s up with the delay? 

Since shipping here seems to be 1-2 days from them, it looks as though I may get the bag on my birthday after all. Here’s to hoping that both of our bags arrive arrive perfect and unblemished!


----------



## Kimbashop

Antigone said:


> I've been contemplating the Dix, but it seems the quality is declining?


I have a Dix in the Cognac smooth leather with contrast stitching. It is perfect -- no issues--and there is a lot of room for error in a bag made with contrast stitching! It has held up really well since buying it mid-June. The leather is softening beautifully, making the straps much easier to use, and it is developing a bit of a patina. I actually had a great experience with them, but I bought the bag in-store, which I inspected before purchasing, and the SA was fantastic. Based on others' experiences here on the thread, I would ask whether or not you feel it is worth taking a chance, knowing that you might have to return it. I'm planning to order another bag in a few months, but I may just head to NYC and buy one in store if they are open then; the SA in the Paris store said they were supposed to open in August.


----------



## Antigone

Does Polene use full-grain leather?


----------



## Antigone

Kimbashop said:


> I have a Dix in the Cognac smooth leather with contrast stitching. It is perfect -- no issues--and there is a lot of room for error in a bag made with contrast stitching! It has held up really well since buying it mid-June. The leather is softening beautifully, making the straps much easier to use, and it is developing a bit of a patina. I actually had a great experience with them, but I bought the bag in-store, which I inspected before purchasing, and the SA was fantastic. Based on others' experiences here on the thread, I would ask whether or not you feel it is worth taking a chance, knowing that you might have to return it. I'm planning to order another bag in a few months, but I may just head to NYC and buy one in store if they are open then; the SA in the Paris store said they were supposed to open in August.


Thanks for your response! I can't decide between the monochrome and the black with contrast stitching.


----------



## everydaywei

Kimbashop said:


> I have a Dix in the Cognac smooth leather with contrast stitching. It is perfect -- no issues--and there is a lot of room for error in a bag made with contrast stitching! It has held up really well since buying it mid-June. The leather is softening beautifully, making the straps much easier to use, and it is developing a bit of a patina. I actually had a great experience with them, but I bought the bag in-store, which I inspected before purchasing, and the SA was fantastic. Based on others' experiences here on the thread, I would ask whether or not you feel it is worth taking a chance, knowing that you might have to return it. I'm planning to order another bag in a few months, but I may just head to NYC and buy one in store if they are open then; the SA in the Paris store said they were supposed to open in August.


Have you not had any issues with the glazing on the edges of the leather peeling? Especially on the underside of the strap or in the looped sections? I’ve had two cognac dix bags and both had the same issues, obvious immediately upon first wear


----------



## Kimbashop

everydaywei said:


> Have you not had any issues with the glazing on the edges of the leather peeling? Especially on the underside of the strap or in the looped sections? I’ve had two cognac dix bags and both had the same issues, obvious immediately upon first wear


I haven't had that experience, but I will definitely watch for it! I'm sorry that happened to yours. TBH, I don't switch out my straps at all and the strap I use is always on the same hole, so maybe that's why it hasn't happened.

Edit: I re-read your post and realized that the issue you had with both came from using just one strap. The strap I have been using has not peeled on the underside or in the looped sections.


----------



## Kimbashop

Antigone said:


> Does Polene use full-grain leather?


I believe that nearly all of their bag styles are made of full-grain leather. The Dix is one of those bags. If you click on the description of a particular bag style, you can read about the leather used.


----------



## Kimbashop

Antigone said:


> Thanks for your response! I can't decide between the monochrome and the black with contrast stitching.


They are both really pretty. I would have bought the black in smooth with contrast stitching if they had it in stock. I'm guessing the pebbled black would be a little harder wearing, though.


----------



## bearygood22

Hi everyone, I’m sorry to hear so many of you had issues with your bags. I just wanted to share my experience with polene. I have a total of 8 Polene bags - 3 un nanos (in lilac, chalk and textured black), 1 un (green croc), 1 huit mini (fresh almond), 1 huit (cognac), 1 dix (textured black), 1 mini neuf (glacier) - purchased over a period of time, with mini neuf being the latest bag purchased roughly 2 months ago; two bags were purchased this year. I have had a grand total of zero problems with any of my bags. I have even purchased Polene bags for my friends. among my oldest, and/or most used bags, none of them show any sign of wear and tear. Zero. i Emailed customer service two times over the years to ask them questions about their bags, and both times they replied promptly.

I guess I have been very lucky... 

by the way, I couldn’t be happier with the mini neuf in glacier. It is such a stunning color!


----------



## everydaywei

Kimbashop said:


> I haven't had that experience, but I will definitely watch for it! I'm sorry that happened to yours. TBH, I don't switch out my straps at all and the strap I use is always on the same hole, so maybe that's why it hasn't happened.
> 
> Edit: I re-read your post and realized that the issue you had with both came from using just one strap. The strap I have been using has not peeled on the underside or in the looped sections.


That’s so lucky! I wonder if they had a bad batch of glazing? Oh well… I still like the look, design and colour of the bag. It’s a shame that they don’t offer refunds for faulty items. It’s what I wanted but they insisted on sending another one, luckily the second one is a bit better than the first one I got. The first one even had pen markings on the leather of where they must’ve marked the bags prior to cutting or putting them together!


----------



## Antigone

Kimbashop said:


> I believe that nearly all of their bag styles are made of full-grain leather. The Dix is one of those bags. If you click on the description of a particular bag style, you can read about the leather used.


This is great to hear! Glad Polene is using full-grain leather!


----------



## Antigone

Kimbashop said:


> They are both really pretty. I would have bought the black in smooth with contrast stitching if they had it in stock. I'm guessing the pebbled black would be a little harder wearing, though.


Decisions!  Probably will end up with the monochrome pebbled because I'm really not careful with my bags.


----------



## lilchoconut

Does anyone have the numero sept mini in lilac. I'd really like a pink neutral like nude or dune. But all the photos of the lilac color bags vary online.

All of these are lilac


----------



## Kimbashop

everydaywei said:


> That’s so lucky! I wonder if they had a bad batch of glazing? Oh well… I still like the look, design and colour of the bag. It’s a shame that they don’t offer refunds for faulty items. It’s what I wanted but they insisted on sending another one, luckily the second one is a bit better than the first one I got. The first one even had pen markings on the leather of where they must’ve marked the bags prior to cutting or putting them together!


wow, I'm really sorry that you had that experience. It sounds like they need much better quality control!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Antigone said:


> This is great to hear! Glad Polene is using full-grain leather!



The leather comes from a top notch leather tannery that several design houses use.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

I just received the cyme mini and the box was torn and the bag had all these marks on it, looked like it been used! Emailed Polene and sent photos and they got back to me in 48 hrs and apologized and offered a exchange! Quite shocked because I was prepared for excuses and not getting anywhere with them but they actually
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 handled it quite well!


----------



## Love Of My Life

michellemaggiemoo said:


> I just received the cyme mini and the box was torn and the bag had all these marks on it, looked like it been used! Emailed Polene and sent photos and they got back to me in 48 hrs and apologized and offered a exchange! Quite shocked because I was prepared for excuses and not getting anywhere with them but they actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578421
> View attachment 5578422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handled it quite well!



This is a beautiful bag! I'm glad your issue was resolved quickly & perhaps Polene
has stepped up to the plate recognizing their popularity & that customer service is a priority.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

Love Of My Life said:


> This is a beautiful bag! I'm glad your issue was resolved quickly & perhaps Polene
> has stepped up to the plate recognizing their popularity & that customer service is a priority.


Yes it is so lovely can’t wait to get a new one! Got four Polenes but feel like this one I’ll use more of! Yes fingers crossed because they make such beautiful designs it would be a shame if they let themselves down with bad customer service!


----------



## Antigone

Love Of My Life said:


> The leather comes from a top notch leather tannery that several design houses use.


This is so awesome considering all the leather quality issues the really expensive design houses seem to have these days!


----------



## phanilla

lilchoconut said:


> Does anyone have the numero sept mini in lilac. I'd really like a pink neutral like nude or dune. But all the photos of the lilac color bags vary online.
> 
> All of these are lilac
> 
> View attachment 5578125


Polene has different pink shades across the models. I fould some of these pics (cre: on pic) on IG with different lighting.


----------



## Minie26

Hi guys
So i finally pulled the trigger and ordered my first Polene. Yesterday i received a DHL notification that there is a parcel from La Cadette(Spain) is on the way but Polene's never update me anything, in fact the status on the website is unfulfilled. Is this normal?


----------



## lilchoconut

phanilla said:


> Polene has different pink shades across the models. I fould some of these pics (cre: on pic) on IG with different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5578253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578260


Thank you so much for the reference pics!!

I don't have instagram so I was limited to what I could find on Google.

That's really helpful! ❤️


----------



## lyxxx035

Antigone said:


> Does Polene use full-grain leather?


Their full grain textured leather is amazing but note it’s only on SOME Polene bags, check the description before purchasing but I believe it’s used on the Un, Un Mini, Neuf, Huit, Beri, Tonca, and Umi. Otherwise they use a textured calf leather on the Un Nano, Sept, and Dix which is more like a stamped/saffiano type of leather. I own 5 Polene bags that are all full grain textured leather. When visiting their shop in Paris, I wasn’t a fan of the textured calf leather but I know some people on the forum love it.


----------



## dearbag

Deleted. Will add to later post.


----------



## Milsaar

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys
> So i finally pulled the trigger and ordered my first Polene. Yesterday i received a DHL notification that there is a parcel from La Cadette(Spain) is on the way but Polene's never update me anything, in fact the status on the website is unfulfilled. Is this normal?


Yes totally normal, you will get the update later!


----------



## Milsaar

Here is a quick photo from the chalk and ecru tonca in natural light to see the difference. Had to see the difference in real life so I ordered both. Under some light they are almost the same colour but you can see here the chalk undertones clearly. Both were flawless! I already returned the chalk, the ecru is so gorgeous creamy white color and the strap goes with it so perfectly. 
About the return process: I asked the return via their website and choose the reason the color didn't suit me. They sent me the return label the same day.


----------



## Antigone

lyxxx035 said:


> Their full grain textured leather is amazing but note it’s only on SOME Polene bags, check the description before purchasing but I believe it’s used on the Un, Un Mini, Neuf, Huit, Beri, Tonca, and Umi. Otherwise they use a textured calf leather on the Un Nano, Sept, and Dix which is more like a stamped/saffiano type of leather. I own 5 Polene bags that are all full grain textured leather. When visiting their shop in Paris, I wasn’t a fan of the textured calf leather but I know some people on the forum love it.


Thank you! Just checked and Dix is made of either full grain smooth or full-grain textured leather. Will review again before I pull the trigger!


----------



## lyxxx035

Antigone said:


> Thank you! Just checked and Dix is made of either full grain smooth or full-grain textured leather. Will review again before I pull the trigger!


Awesome! I think you mentioned previously deciding between the monochrome Dix or one with contrast stitching? I realize now when I did my post that the Dix comes in full grain smooth, full grain textured AND textured calfskin options. The monochrome in black is what I originally clicked on and that is the textured calfskin version (I think the description box says full grain textured calfskin but the photo swatch on the bottom left just says textured, it is different than the full grain textured in the Un, Un Mini, Neuf etc. Can be so confusing!). Regardless of leather, I am a huge Polene fan and have nothing but satisfied with the 5 bags, 2 cardholders, 2 pouches and 1 wallet I’ve purchased from them!









						Number Ten Bag - Monochrome Black Textured leather - Polène
					

EDITION - Monochrome Black Textured leather The « Numéro Dix » adopts a half-moon form which highlights the juxtaposing curves...




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## mooLV

Thinking of a chalk bag or black - just not sure on which one…would love your thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## JenJBS

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys
> So i finally pulled the trigger and ordered my first Polene. Yesterday i received a DHL notification that there is a parcel from La Cadette(Spain) is on the way but Polene's never update me anything, in fact the status on the website is unfulfilled. Is this normal?


Yes, it's normal. And normally arrives days before the actual date DHL first gives you.



Milsaar said:


> Here is a quick photo from the chalk and ecru tonca in natural light to see the difference. Had to see the difference in real life so I ordered both. Under some light they are almost the same colour but you can see here the chalk undertones clearly. Both were flawless! I already returned the chalk, the ecru is so gorgeous creamy white color and the strap goes with it so perfectly.
> About the return process: I asked the return via their website and choose the reason the color didn't suit me. They sent me the return label the same day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578737


The ecru is beautiful!     




Antigone said:


> Thank you! Just checked and Dix is made of either full grain smooth or full-grain textured leather. Will review again before I pull the trigger!


I have two Dix, and they are full grain leather. Such a great style! 




mooLV said:


> Thinking of a chalk bag or black - just not sure on which one…would love your thoughts?  Thanks


Black.


----------



## Antigone

lyxxx035 said:


> The monochrome in black is what I originally clicked on and that is the textured calfskin version (I think the description box says full grain textured calfskin but the photo swatch on the bottom left just says textured, it is different than the full grain textured in the Un, Un Mini, Neuf etc. Can be so confusing!).


I like both but I think I'm a monochrome girl at heart! I hope it's full-grain textured leather though. Agree - so confusing!


----------



## Antigone

JenJBS said:


> I have two Dix, and they are full grain leather. Such a great style!


Which colours do you have?


----------



## Naminé

phanilla said:


> Polene has different pink shades across the models. I fould some of these pics (cre: on pic) on IG with different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5578253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578260


All of those yummy pink bags...


----------



## dearbag

So Polene got back to me about the issue on my Huit Mini in Fresh Almond. They acknowledge the white scuff/mark on the bag as defect and asked me to return the product at their expense for a refund. I was hoping they would offer an exchange, but it’s probably because the fresh almond is out of stock.

I really love the color though and not sure if it will ever come back in stock anymore. What would you all do if you were me? The defect is on the front, so once you are aware it is there, it is pretty noticeable. I don’t wanna be living with bag in non-perfect condition when I bought it new at full price, but it probably means I’ll have to part with the color I really like forever.


----------



## ronnie20

Does anyone have the Numero Un backpack? Looks like it's out of stock on the website.


----------



## lilchoconut

ronnie20 said:


> Does anyone have the Numero Un backpack? Looks like it's out of stock on the website.


I have the backpack in black. I bought it second hand off Poshmark though.

I also have the un mini. I definitely carry the backpack more. It's lighter weight, the clasp is easier to close and the strap is more comfortable. I tend to use it as a crossbody


----------



## phanilla

dearbag said:


> I really love the color though and not sure if it will ever come back in stock anymore. What would you all do if you were me? The defect is on the front, so once you are aware it is there, it is pretty noticeable. I don’t wanna be living with bag in non-perfect condition when I bought it new at full price, but it probably means I’ll have to part with the color I really like forever


I assume they give you 15 days to return it, right? Ahh, if this is in a different color, it will be easier  and you could not keep it until they "might" restock this color again. I have the feeling that they could restock this color (on their website, the Regular Huit Fresh Almond is gone, but the Mini is still there). You can try to ask them if they will make this Mini Fresh Almond "*discontinue*". I realized their response about "no plan to restock" was not 100% true lol.
I did ask them (on IG) the reason why they restocked some colors (Fresh Almond, Cognac) for the Mini Huit. They replied, "...it happens that some models which it had been decided not to restock are finally put back in stock due to a strong demand or other reasons." I guess this color does have a strong demand, and talking about the NY store, businesswise, there is a small chance this color will be in stock again (don't take my word for it). So if I were you, I might hold on to this bag until I see them restock it again. Sell this one and buy a new one maybe. Or just return in (since they cover the shipping fee) and hope for another restock.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dearbag said:


> So Polene got back to me about the issue on my Huit Mini in Fresh Almond. They acknowledge the white scuff/mark on the bag as defect and asked me to return the product at their expense for a refund. I was hoping they would offer an exchange, but it’s probably because the fresh almond is out of stock.
> 
> I really love the color though and not sure if it will ever come back in stock anymore. What would you all do if you were me? The defect is on the front, so once you are aware it is there, it is pretty noticeable. I don’t wanna be living with bag in non-perfect condition when I bought it new at full price, but it probably means I’ll have to part with the color I really like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579301



This is noticeable defect & you know it is there
Obviously to have a new bag would be the best option & I'm not sure that a touch up with a
bag cream would be the answer as eventually that flaw would still be present, so that would
personally not be an option that I would consider, but that's me..
There is a possibility with the NY store scheduled to open, the color could turn up.
If you feel like you want to take the chance, I'd return the bag. You should have a perfect bag
The style works & perhaps another color might turn up for the fall collection & you might find
a color that you would like more & not regret sending the bag back.
There is also the possibility that this bag will turn up on the secondary market. It's always
worth looking for
You can sleep on it in a manner of speaking & explore your options..


----------



## purplehilighter

dearbag said:


> So Polene got back to me about the issue on my Huit Mini in Fresh Almond. They acknowledge the white scuff/mark on the bag as defect and asked me to return the product at their expense for a refund. I was hoping they would offer an exchange, but it’s probably because the fresh almond is out of stock.
> 
> I really love the color though and not sure if it will ever come back in stock anymore. What would you all do if you were me? The defect is on the front, so once you are aware it is there, it is pretty noticeable. I don’t wanna be living with bag in non-perfect condition when I bought it new at full price, but it probably means I’ll have to part with the color I really like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579301


I'd return it even though I am not sure if the colour will come back in stock, simply because knowing that the defect is there and in the front will bother me to no end. I rather get my money back than to live with (unhappily) a defective bag. Mind you, it is still a several hundred dollar bag. Wouldn't you rather prefer to have a perfect bag?


----------



## Luxencoffee

HI guys!
Love Polene! Knew about this brand from way backkk when it wasn't in the hands of influencers yet loll
love to see everyone purchases here. 
Im going to Paris soon and wanted to see if its worth bringing back a polene from there- aka will I be saving good 200$ there vs. buying in US. Also planning on visiting LV , Chanel and Chaumet (if they have a store in paris- I havent researched this yet)


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Hi!
I just got my first two (I couldn't decide ) Polène bags, and I am in love! ❤️
I got the Un Nano in trio Camel and this is the perfect everyday bag for me.
I also got the Tonca in black, and I think this bag can easily be worn for both day and night time.

I haven't decided what length is best for the straps when using the Un Nano as a crossbody. Do you think this is the right length for me, or should I lower it a bit?


----------



## Donauwaller

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Hi!
> I just got my first two (I couldn't decide ) Polène bags, and I am in love! ❤️
> I got the Un Nano in trio Camel and this is the perfect everyday bag for me.
> I also got the Tonca in black, and I think this bag can easily be worn for both day and night time.
> 
> I haven't decided what length is best for the straps when using the Un Nano as a crossbody. Do you think this is the right length for me, or should I lower it a bit?
> View attachment 5579571
> View attachment 5579572


Great choices, congrats!!
As for the strap length: I think that is mostly a matter of personal preference. The way you wear it in the pic looks great, but would look just as good if it sat a little lower. Being quite tall, mine ends up like yours here on the longest setting, and I quite like it.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Donauwaller said:


> Great choices, congrats!!
> As for the strap length: I think that is mostly a matter of personal preference. The way you wear it in the pic looks great, but would look just as good if it sat a little lower. Being quite tall, mine ends up like yours here on the longest setting, and I quite like it.


 Thank you  
I am 5.10 (179 cm) and I "always" use the longest setting on my bags, but I have noticed a lot of people on SOME carrying their bags higher and I think it looks great. This length felt a bit awkard to me, but I think it's just due to habit. What I like about this length is that I can access the items inside the bag more easily. 
I think I will keep it this length, if it doesn't look weird, until I have to wear my winter jackets. Then I will adjust it to the longest setting.


----------



## Kimbashop

Luxencoffee said:


> HI guys!
> Love Polene! Knew about this brand from way backkk when it wasn't in the hands of influencers yet loll
> love to see everyone purchases here.
> Im going to Paris soon and wanted to see if its worth bringing back a polene from there- aka will I be saving good 200$ there vs. buying in US. Also planning on visiting LV , Chanel and Chaumet (if they have a store in paris- I havent researched this yet)


Hi, and welcome!

It is definitely worth going to the store. First, you will be able to inspect the bag firsthand. Second, you will save money.  I’m from the US and bought the Dix at the Paris store. With the exchange rate, the total cost of the Dix was about $348. If I purchased it online it would have been $390 plus shipping. The prices are definitely cheaper in-store. Plus the store is beautiful (they designed the architecture to mimic the curves of their bags!) and the service is excellent.


----------



## Luxencoffee

Kimbashop said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> It is definitely worth going to the store. First, you will be able to inspect the bag firsthand. Second, you will save money.  I’m from the US and bought the Dix at the Paris store. With the exchange rate, the total cost of the Dix was about $348. If I purchased it online it would have been $390 plus shipping. The prices are definitely cheaper in-store. Plus the store is beautiful (they designed the architecture to mimic the curves of their bags!) and the service is excellent.



Thank you so much!
I will definitely check it out then. 
When I first got my hands on polene bag I was like there is no way this leather is below 400$! Compared to LV/Fendi leathers it is just as well made and so underrated!!


----------



## Luxencoffee

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Hi!
> I just got my first two (I couldn't decide ) Polène bags, and I am in love! ❤️
> I got the Un Nano in trio Camel and this is the perfect everyday bag for me.
> I also got the Tonca in black, and I think this bag can easily be worn for both day and night time.
> 
> I haven't decided what length is best for the straps when using the Un Nano as a crossbody. Do you think this is the right length for me, or should I lower it a bit?
> View attachment 5579571
> View attachment 5579572



I have this mini black! Debating about grabbing this in gray cavier leather. Love your style, you look great!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Luxencoffee said:


> I have this mini black! Debating about grabbing this in gray cavier leather. Love your style, you look great!


Thank you ❤️

Yes, I want more colors too. This bag is just so perfect


----------



## WillWordForBags

For us considering the Tonca. 
Seems to fit a nice amount.


----------



## praiser

Love Of My Life said:


> Polene has posted on LINKEDIN . It also may be just a NY showroom for wholesale not necessarily retail
> Polene has also posted on their IG account about a NY opening


It looks like they were looking for a sales person, so hopefully it is a retail boutique.


----------



## Kimbashop

praiser said:


> It looks like they were looking for a sales person, so hopefully it is a retail boutique.
> 
> View attachment 5580336


agree -- its supposed to be a retail store.


----------



## Kimbashop

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Hi!
> I just got my first two (I couldn't decide ) Polène bags, and I am in love! ❤️
> I got the Un Nano in trio Camel and this is the perfect everyday bag for me.
> I also got the Tonca in black, and I think this bag can easily be worn for both day and night time.
> 
> I haven't decided what length is best for the straps when using the Un Nano as a crossbody. Do you think this is the right length for me, or should I lower it a bit?
> View attachment 5579571
> View attachment 5579572


This looks great on you! I love it with your pink jacket. Congrats!


----------



## purly

I'm really glad they're opening a store here in the US. It's too bad I don't live outside nyc anymore.


----------



## kate1988

Joining polene club ,took only 2 days from order to get this bag and l absolutely impressed with quality and leather


----------



## JenJBS

kate1988 said:


> Joining polene club ,took only 2 days from order to get this bag and l absolutely impressed with quality and leather
> 
> View attachment 5581076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581079



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Minie26

kate1988 said:


> Joining polene club ,took only 2 days from order to get this bag and l absolutely impressed with quality and leather
> 
> View attachment 5581076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581079


hi there
what color is your bag? is this camel color?


----------



## Minie26

Just received my Mini Neuf. I loved it , it fits all of the stuff i normally carry but it's definitely smaller than what i thought. From the Youtube vids and pictures i didn't think it looks that small.
Now i wonder if the regular size isn't too big after all? But it is bulky yes?

Here introducing my first Polene ! Now thinking if i should get another one in Camel or Chalk


----------



## Junkenpo

Minie26 said:


> Just received my Mini Neuf. I loved it , it fits all of the stuff i normally carry but it's definitely smaller than what i thought. From the Youtube vids and pictures i didn't think it looks that small.
> Now i wonder if the regular size isn't too big after all? But it is bulky yes?
> 
> Here introducing my first Polene ! Now thinking if i should get another one in Camel or Chalk


This is so cute!  I just got a micro neuf for the fun of it and now I really want a mini.  Black didn't hit my radar, but seeing yours is making me reconsider.  It looks like it would be great either dressed up or down.


----------



## Minie26

Junkenpo said:


> This is so cute!  I just got a micro neuf for the fun of it and now I really want a mini.  Black didn't hit my radar, but seeing yours is making me reconsider.  It looks like it would be great either dressed up or down.


OMG yes! At first i thought i made a mistake getting black, but when my bag arrived, i love it so much!! It is indeed a cute bag 
Here another pic next to LV Alma in BB size.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

As a new Polène-lover with several bags on my wishlist I am so worried they will increase their prices before I get to buy them. When was the last time they increased their prices and how much have the prices increased (approximately in % ) over the years? 

I have a neuf and a mini half moon wallet in my chart right now. I would love to see a photo of the mini half moon in use. Is it practical for cards or just too small? 

I am also eyeing a mini Huit, but I am waiting for more colors to be released. Polène CS told me they would add new colors but they couldn't give me a time estimate. They responded really quickly


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Donauwaller said:


> So... After 2 yrs of looking and watching about every video there is on Polène bags, last Wednesday I finally pullex the trigger and ordered. Then, on Friday, reading all the posts here on bad quality and even worse customer service, I freaked out and wrote to Polène to cancel my order. They came back to me within hours, saying they're sorry but the parcel was already due to ship, but sending me a link to return everything. True to their word, item shipped and arrived here today.
> And I couldn't be more happy: both bags are gorgeous, good quality and definitely worth the modest price tag.
> The leather on the Un nano, which I expected to be very stiff and feeling cheap (after some reviews I saw) is surprisingly soft and bendable, feels very nice. The closure is also not fuzzy at all.
> So: if you like the style and are on the fence, I'd say give it a try! Already thinking about possible future colours....
> Here's what I got!
> 
> View attachment 5575194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575199


Beautiful Polène family  

Is this the mini or regular half moon wallet? Are you happy with it? Is it practical in use?


----------



## the_baglover

Has anyone ordered the Heather colour? Just saw it on Polene's site and it looks like purple/pink.


----------



## Cathindy

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Hi!
> I just got my first two (I couldn't decide ) Polène bags, and I am in love! ❤️
> I got the Un Nano in trio Camel and this is the perfect everyday bag for me.
> I also got the Tonca in black, and I think this bag can easily be worn for both day and night time.
> 
> I haven't decided what length is best for the straps when using the Un Nano as a crossbody. Do you think this is the right length for me, or should I lower it a bit?
> View attachment 5579571
> View attachment 5579572



Love it!!  You are totally enabling me on this bag I always wonder how the bags sit on tall people, I like my bags to sit a bit higher so to me it looks perfect on you! Do you mind to share how the Tonca fits you? I watched some youtube videos but I always feel like the people aren't as tall so bags usually look different on me.


----------



## louislover

kate1988 said:


> Joining polene club ,took only 2 days from order to get this bag and l absolutely impressed with quality and leather
> 
> View attachment 5581076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581079


Love it! Would you mind sharing the weight of the Nano as I’m not finding this info online…


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Cathindy said:


> Love it!!  You are totally enabling me on this bag I always wonder how the bags sit on tall people, I like my bags to sit a bit higher so to me it looks perfect on you! Do you mind to share how the Tonca fits you? I watched some youtube videos but I always feel like the people aren't as tall so bags usually look different on me.


Of course. I will take some photos with Tonca when i get home later this afternoon. 

And about the Un - I love it, I have worn it every day since I got it, and I can even adjust it longer. So you don't have to worry abouth the length I think  just to enabling you a little bit more


----------



## Cathindy

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Of course. I will take some photos with Tonca when i get home later this afternoon.
> 
> And about the Un - I love it, I have worn it every day since I got it, and I can even adjust it longer. So you don't have to worry abouth the length I think  just to enabling you a little bit more



Thank you so much for the effort!   And you do great on the enabling I thought about adding the Tonca in two colors but might switch to one Tonca and one Un


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Cathindy said:


> Thank you so much for the effort!   And you do great on the enabling I thought about adding the Tonca in two colors but might switch to one Tonca and one Un


I am about to purchase my third and fourth Polene 

Originally I wanted the Loewe Puzzle bag, but then I discovered Tonca  and I actually get five Polène bags for the price of one Puzzle bag

Here is a Tonca strap comparison for you.  On the right side of the collages I wear it with the longest strap. On the left side I wear it with the shortest strap. There are three more holes in between them.
I think I like the shortest the most. What do you think?


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Cathindy said:


> Thank you so much for the effort!   And you do great on the enabling I thought about adding the Tonca in two colors but might switch to one Tonca and one Un


And I couldn't figure out how to get my emojis showing, so that is why my text was hard to read. But now I know


----------



## Donauwaller

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Beautiful Polène family
> 
> Is this the mini or regular half moon wallet? Are you happy with it? Is it practical in use?


It is indeed the mini! To answer your questions: yes, I'm happy with it because it's very cute. But no, it's definitely not too practical... It holds some cards, but notes are cumbersome, coins work but then not many cards. Hope that helps...


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Donauwaller said:


> It is indeed the mini! To answer your questions: yes, I'm happy with it because it's very cute. But no, it's definitely not too practical... It holds some cards, but notes are cumbersome, coins work but then not many cards. Hope that helps...


Thank you so much! 
I love the design and I think I need one. I have a tendency to choose looks before practicality


----------



## Cathindy

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I am about to purchase my third and fourth Polene
> 
> Originally I wanted the Loewe Puzzle bag, but then I discovered Tonca  and I actually get five Polène bags for the price of one Puzzle bag
> 
> Here is a Tonca strap comparison for you.  On the right side of the collages I wear it with the longest strap. On the left side I wear it with the shortest strap. There are three more holes in between them.
> I think I like the shortest the most. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581477
> View attachment 5581478



Looks great on you!!   And the strap seems a perfect length to play around with! I also like how it sits on the short setting. Thank you for taking the time to do this for me


----------



## Passerine123

I have had customer service snafus with Polene since my very first purchase from them. When I ordered the Numero Un online with an in-store pickup in late 2018, I was directed to their location on the Cour Damoye and given the hours that they would be open. We did a lonnnnggg walk from the Blvd St. Germain over to the address (on a charming passageway, like a stage set) only to find the store closed. And they weren't just closed, they had _*moved *_to another location entirely! The new address was handwritten on a piece of paper taped to the closed store's door, along with their hours. Well, in for a penny... we did another slog over to the new location only to find that was closed too! In fact, it hadn't even opened yet. We got back to our Paris apartment (a four-week stay with Paris Perfect) and I wrote a polite but clearly grumpy email to the store.

To their credit, they did write back with an apology. The next day we went over to the store, picked up the bag (I ended up buying a Numero Six as well) and they gave us two pouches to make up for their misinformation. 

Later I tried to buy the Numero Deux online but it was consistently not available. I signed up to be notified when it was back in stock. Never heard anything, but thankfully a TPFer happened to mention that it had become available again. I quickly placed an order but asked why I hadn't been informed. Oh, they said, they didn't get that many in stock so decided not to say anything to the people on the waiting list. 

Lastly, I ordered the Numero Deux in navy. I do like it but it's much darker than it appears in the website photos. Anyway, I have decided that I will no longer order from them online, will purchase items only in the Paris store where I can examine them in person to see if there are any flaws, differences in color etc. At least in my case, they were apologetic about the mistakes made, now they seem to have let their fame go to their head. That is a shame and I hope that attitude changes for the better soon.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Minie26 said:


> Just received my Mini Neuf. I loved it , it fits all of the stuff i normally carry but it's definitely smaller than what i thought. From the Youtube vids and pictures i didn't think it looks that small.
> Now i wonder if the regular size isn't too big after all? But it is bulky yes?
> 
> Here introducing my first Polene ! Now thinking if i should get another one in Camel or Chalk
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581358
> 
> View attachment 5581377


 I have the Numero Neuf in taupe. I love it. The size is perfect & holds all my essentials.
I personally would not use it crossbody as for me it would be too bulky
Funny that you mention Chalk, I was considering that one & still am..LOL


----------



## JenJBS

Minie26 said:


> Just received my Mini Neuf. I loved it , it fits all of the stuff i normally carry but it's definitely smaller than what i thought. From the Youtube vids and pictures i didn't think it looks that small.
> Now i wonder if the regular size isn't too big after all? But it is bulky yes?
> 
> Here introducing my first Polene ! Now thinking if i should get another one in Camel or Chalk
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581358
> 
> View attachment 5581377


Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I am about to purchase my third and fourth Polene
> 
> Originally I wanted the Loewe Puzzle bag, but then I discovered Tonca  and I actually get five Polène bags for the price of one Puzzle bag
> 
> Here is a Tonca strap comparison for you.  On the right side of the collages I wear it with the longest strap. On the left side I wear it with the shortest strap. There are three more holes in between them.
> I think I like the shortest the most. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581477
> View attachment 5581478


Pretty bag! I think I like the shorter length, but you could really wear it either way.


----------



## Minie26

Love Of My Life said:


> I have the Numero Neuf in taupe. I love it. The size is perfect & holds all my essentials.
> I personally would not use it crossbody as for me it would be too bulky
> Funny that you mention Chalk, I was considering that one & still am..LOL


I'm 5'1, do you think the bag would be too big for me? I prefer to use my bag on the shoulder. Do you use the long strap?
Yes, Chalk was the one i wanted to buy initially but last minute i changed my mind to black 
But i think the chalk color look really beautiful based on the pictures i saw on Instagram.


----------



## Minie26

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


Thank you~ I'm so glad i got this bag coz it really makes me happy..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Minie26 said:


> I'm 5'1, do you think the bag would be too big for me? I prefer to use my bag on the shoulder. Do you use the long strap?
> Yes, Chalk was the one i wanted to buy initially but last minute i changed my mind to black
> But i think the chalk color look really beautiful based on the pictures i saw on Instagram.



I am not comfortable using a shoulder strap on any of my bags. I prefer handheld, wrist or on the
crook of my arm. This bag lends itself perfectly to be handheld, JMO
I am over 5'6" but I still would not use it as a shoulderbag
This is a wide bag (13 in apprx in length) so I would look at the dimensions again on Polene's site
This bag could work as a shoulder bag but not as a crossbody as I think it is too bulky/cumbersome
I'm still sleeping on the Chalk..


----------



## Donauwaller

In case you're interested...
Here's a little wimb for my Numero Un Nano. I always leave the snaps open, except for storing the bag. Very happy with this little darling


----------



## onehotlatte

E


Donauwaller said:


> In case you're interested...
> Here's a little wimb for my Numero Un Nano. I always leave the snaps open, except for storing the bag. Very happy with this little darling
> 
> View attachment 5582105


Me too! I absolutely love this bag. It’s the perfect grab and go day bag.


----------



## purly

Here's what I have in my neuf:
- p100 respirator
- Wallet
- Business card carrying case
- A small bag of covid essentials (spare n95, travel disinfecting wipes, travel hand sanitizer, travel tissues, a few individual wet wipes)
- The paperback I'm reading (it's a small book and although it fit, it stuck out a tiny bit)

There was still some space left in there, even with all that. Earlier I also had my phone and keys in there.






I think that although everything fit, I prefer a slightly larger bag that I can put a felt purse organizer into and keep each thing in its own area so I can find things easier. It seems like it would be hard to get an organizer into the Neuf. I also worry about my keys damaging the inside of the bag without one in there. It's really such a small complaint though. The bag looks super chic and I have used it the majority of the days since getting it, even though I recently bought other bags too.


----------



## ChihuahuaQQGigi

Does anyone using Polene numero Nuit here？！ I’d like to know more detail comments on this bag! Any Cons for this bag?? Does it Practical？ Easy to put things in and out？ As I want to use it as a everyday bag, so I prefer regular size. However, I’m worrying about the size is too bulky for me (I’m 5’4 and slim) ,which the base is 22.5x22.5, for shoulder or crossbody. . I know mini size is perfect for shoulder and crossbody, but it seems the capacity is small for me. 
I hope I can get more review and comment for this bag！Thank you!


----------



## WillWordForBags

kate1988 said:


> Joining polene club ,took only 2 days from order to get this bag and l absolutely impressed with quality and leather
> 
> View attachment 5581076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581079


Gorgeous. I have this exact bag and I love it. The color is so rich and unique. Enjoy.


----------



## lat34

I just bought a Polène numéro neuf and posted this review in another thread - wanted to share it here in case it is useful!

--------

So I finally bit the bullet and purchased a Polène numéro neuf, which I had been eyeing forever (along with a number of other polène bags). I ended up returning it (more info on that below but TLDR: painless but with shipping to and from Spain I ended up out $40 - which I see as a very reasonable price for not buying a plane ticket to Europe, lol).

The Polène bag arrived quickly - I ordered on a Friday and it arrived the following Wednesday via DHL, two days before it was officially slated to arrive. The box was quite large and the black polène box inside was pretty - definitely usable as a gift box if the purchase was a gift.

The leather looked high-quality to me and was supple (see the undulating, origami-ish shape of the bag), & the stitching was solid. There was no chemical smell (nor a strong leather smell, which I've sometimes had with purses bought in Spain). What I didn't quite like about the bag was: no zipper (see title of this thread ) and some gaping on the sides of the bag (e.g. the bag was never completely and totally closed, like it would be with a zipper). I travel a bit and, in more everyday terms - things are always falling out of my purse, so I was hoping that the bag's top closure would seem a bit tigher in person, and it didn't. (Of course, as people have pointed out elsewhere, this could simply be solved by purchasing a zippered purse organizer.) But even more than that, I wasn't sold on the blush color I picked. Even in the pictures below, it appears a deeper, richer pink than in person - to my eye, it looked too muted.
Here is a picture that makes the bag look quite close to the images on the Polène website - the color appears a darker, rich pink. 









However this picture may do more justice to the "muted" shade of pink that you see in person:







The leather also is not super thick - this is a good thing for weight, I think, but to me it made the purse seem a bit floppy and unsubstantial (perhaps particularly because of the lack of structure that I was already concerned about).

So after some going back and forth I opted to initiate a return - which was totally painless. Polène CS got back to me in about 2 business days) with a DHL label and some important instructions about including the customs forms on the *outside* of the box. I scheduled a pick up with DHL and the person who came for the package even helped me make sure that the customs forms, etc, looked good. I paid return shipping - $20 - and so was out a total of $40 for shipping to the US and back, a totally reasonable amount, I think, for an overseas delivery.

So overall, the purse was lovely but ultimately (as I feared) just not what I was looking for.

As I'm looking for a purse with a secure closure - I am now looking at the Coach Rogue 25 (which I saw recommended in these forums) as well as the Hammit Daniel Medium (which seems like it might be just a tad bit less heavy? Coach purses sometimes can get quite heavy!). Any suggestions on either of these, or others - I'd love to hear! Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

I own this bag. I did some research here (tpf) as well as Youtubers reviews, good, bad & indifferent.
Many described this bag as a "dumpling" shape so I knew it would be soft & unstructured & visually
the images were pretty clear from various angles
The shape works for me but I was concerned about the quality of the leather, perhaps scuffs
(as several comments were when bags arrived scuffed) & the quality of the stitching.
The stitching was perfect
I also considered the comment about polishing up the area(s) that were scuffed with cream polish
Also if the bag had an issue their customer service response time was of concern
Taking all of that into consideration I decided to order. I was not disappointed at all & am
considering that same style in that same size in another color Chalk..
The bag is priced right, I did not purchase thinking it would be an investment bag, just
a stylish bag well made to be worn & I mean worn & not have a concern for snow or rain.. LOL
Personally, I could not use this bag as a crossbody, it is much too bulky for me.
But as an everyday knockaround bag it fits the bill.
I don't have any experience with Coach or the Hammit.. so good luck in finding a bag that
will work for your specific needs


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> I acquired 4 bags in a fairly short amount of time. They’ve all been excellent quality. I’ve taken my Neuf around friends & family to show off the quality & beauty of the bag. That being said, the iffy customer service definitely makes me hesitant to buy more, let alone recommend them to others.



This sums up my feelings exactly. I have 5 Polenes right now, and am very happy with them, but with all the negative experiences folks have been having, I’m hesitant to buy anything else. We’ll see what colors get released, I guess. 



PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> As a new Polène-lover with several bags on my wishlist I am so worried they will increase their prices before I get to buy them. When was the last time they increased their prices and how much have the prices increased (approximately in % ) over the years?
> 
> I have a neuf and a mini half moon wallet in my chart right now. I would love to see a photo of the mini half moon in use. Is it practical for cards or just too small?
> 
> I am also eyeing a mini Huit, but I am waiting for more colors to be released. Polène CS told me they would add new colors but they couldn't give me a time estimate. They responded really quickly



I’d like more colors for the mini Huit also… they just did some for this summer tho (chalk, beige, blush), so I kind of doubt they will do more in the near term. Here’s hoping tho!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Update on my Mini Neuf: 
I've been using the bag and I am really loving it.
The design is really unique and the overall quality is beautiful. 

I find that the small opening, which initially seemed like a con, turned out to be a pro! 
I can keep the bag open (magnetic snaps open ) which is so comfortable to reach in and out on the go, but it's still pretty secure as it would be impossible for anyone else to snatch something since even I have to maneuver.

It's a really special little bag and I am tempted to get another one in a different color, but I'm still eyeing the Tonca so we'll see.


----------



## bluestars8

I am so close to pulling the trigger on the Tonca Ecru. I really want the Chalk, but it's on pre-order. I would like to have the bag sooner rather than later as we're going on a beach vacation end of this month, and I'd love to have a light, neutral bag that would go with anything. Do you guys think the Ecru is neutral enough? I mostly have black purses but wanted to branch out. I do have 2 other Polenes (One and Eight, in Blue and Burgundy) which I love! I don't really have any white/nude bags yet.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

bluestars8 said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the Tonca Ecru. I really want the Chalk, but it's on pre-order. I would like to have the bag sooner rather than later as we're going on a beach vacation end of this month, and I'd love to have a light, neutral bag that would go with anything. Do you guys think the Ecru is neutral enough? I mostly have black purses but wanted to branch out. I do have 2 other Polenes (One and Eight, in Blue and Burgundy) which I love! I don't really have any white/nude bags yet.


I think Ecru will be perfect! I personally think it looks warmer (colorwise), fresher and maybe even more neutral than chalk, since a whiter bag sticks out more.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bluestars8 said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the Tonca Ecru. I really want the Chalk, but it's on pre-order. I would like to have the bag sooner rather than later as we're going on a beach vacation end of this month, and I'd love to have a light, neutral bag that would go with anything. Do you guys think the Ecru is neutral enough? I mostly have black purses but wanted to branch out. I do have 2 other Polenes (One and Eight, in Blue and Burgundy) which I love! I don't really have any white/nude bags yet.





PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I think Ecru will be perfect! I personally think it looks warmer (colorwise), fresher and maybe even more neutral than chalk, since a whiter bag sticks out more.


The Ecru looks like the perfect neutral. It's not too light or cold, nor too dark or warm. It seems to be a very light, creamy beige. 
I think it's perfect for a beach vacation, and really, for any kind of summery outing. I'm looking at this color as well as the taupe for the Tonca.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I just realized that my Neuf Mini is the same bright, rich tone of camel than my car interior, which I special ordered.
I guess now we know what my favorite neutral color is.


----------



## Luxencoffee

Minie26 said:


> Just received my Mini Neuf. I loved it , it fits all of the stuff i normally carry but it's definitely smaller than what i thought. From the Youtube vids and pictures i didn't think it looks that small.
> Now i wonder if the regular size isn't too big after all? But it is bulky yes?
> 
> Here introducing my first Polene ! Now thinking if i should get another one in Camel or Chalk
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581358
> 
> View attachment 5581377


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## indiaink

WillWordForBags said:


> View attachment 5583871
> 
> I just realized that my Neuf Mini is the same bright, rich tone of camel than my car interior, which I special ordered.
> I guess now we know what my favorite neutral color is.


That is freakin’ amazing! Lovely color!


----------



## WillWordForBags

indiaink said:


> That is freakin’ amazing! Lovely color!


Thank you! It really is a very beautiful shade of camel. Very bright. Not all Polene bags in camel are the same. I really like this one.


----------



## Minie26

WillWordForBags said:


> View attachment 5583871
> 
> I just realized that my Neuf Mini is the same bright, rich tone of camel than my car interior, which I special ordered.
> I guess now we know what my favorite neutral color is.


Oh wow, i thought the camel color was tan brown. it looks more like mustard here?


----------



## fettfleck

windnocturne said:


> I keep telling myself to wait for the free shipping promo to pull the trigger on more polene bags, but the bag monster voice in my head keeps saying that the shipping fee is really not so much considering how fast it is… arg!
> 
> For those of you who own the cyme, do you find the shoulder straps to be on the thin side? Just wondering if they’ll dig into the shoulder if I load the bag up full. The cyme mini in lilac in particular is what I am wondering about


They are ok for my opinion, but I still hate the straps. Still get all tangled up when I want to grab the bag fast onto my shoulders. Such a pity because it is such a pretty bag!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Minie26 said:


> Oh wow, i thought the camel color was tan brown. it looks more like mustard here?


It totally does, but that's the effect of the sunlight hitting it through the window. 
The color is a light and rich brown, a classic camel. Gorgeous.


----------



## fettfleck

Monaliceke said:


> Does anyone have the Cyme? Or Cyme Mini?  I am considering the Cyme Mini in grain Cognac or the Cyme Tisse in Cognac edition. I am hesitating because the dimensions of the Cyme seems very large. Would be great if someone who has this bag can share their thoughts please.


I have one and posted some thoughts here:





						Polene Cyme Discussion Thread
					

Discussion thread specifically for Polene Paris Cyme, their tote bag.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I am 5“2‘ and think it has a perfect shopper size, does not look huge at all. My 11 inch laptop fits, but one has to take into account that because of the shape having a less wide bottom, all the things inside the bag will flip around like crazy and might be a bit difficult to find, if you don‘t use mini bags or organizer inside your bags - which I don‘t do as I hate searching something inside a bag inside a bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

lat34 said:


> I just bought a Polène numéro neuf and posted this review in another thread - wanted to share it here in case it is useful!
> 
> --------
> 
> So I finally bit the bullet and purchased a Polène numéro neuf, which I had been eyeing forever (along with a number of other polène bags). I ended up returning it (more info on that below but TLDR: painless but with shipping to and from Spain I ended up out $40 - which I see as a very reasonable price for not buying a plane ticket to Europe, lol).
> 
> The Polène bag arrived quickly - I ordered on a Friday and it arrived the following Wednesday via DHL, two days before it was officially slated to arrive. The box was quite large and the black polène box inside was pretty - definitely usable as a gift box if the purchase was a gift.
> 
> The leather looked high-quality to me and was supple (see the undulating, origami-ish shape of the bag), & the stitching was solid. There was no chemical smell (nor a strong leather smell, which I've sometimes had with purses bought in Spain). What I didn't quite like about the bag was: no zipper (see title of this thread ) and some gaping on the sides of the bag (e.g. the bag was never completely and totally closed, like it would be with a zipper). I travel a bit and, in more everyday terms - things are always falling out of my purse, so I was hoping that the bag's top closure would seem a bit tigher in person, and it didn't. (Of course, as people have pointed out elsewhere, this could simply be solved by purchasing a zippered purse organizer.) But even more than that, I wasn't sold on the blush color I picked. Even in the pictures below, it appears a deeper, richer pink than in person - to my eye, it looked too muted.
> Here is a picture that makes the bag look quite close to the images on the Polène website - the color appears a darker, rich pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However this picture may do more justice to the "muted" shade of pink that you see in person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather also is not super thick - this is a good thing for weight, I think, but to me it made the purse seem a bit floppy and unsubstantial (perhaps particularly because of the lack of structure that I was already concerned about).
> 
> So after some going back and forth I opted to initiate a return - which was totally painless. Polène CS got back to me in about 2 business days) with a DHL label and some important instructions about including the customs forms on the *outside* of the box. I scheduled a pick up with DHL and the person who came for the package even helped me make sure that the customs forms, etc, looked good. I paid return shipping - $20 - and so was out a total of $40 for shipping to the US and back, a totally reasonable amount, I think, for an overseas delivery.
> 
> So overall, the purse was lovely but ultimately (as I feared) just not what I was looking for.
> 
> As I'm looking for a purse with a secure closure - I am now looking at the Coach Rogue 25 (which I saw recommended in these forums) as well as the Hammit Daniel Medium (which seems like it might be just a tad bit less heavy? Coach purses sometimes can get quite heavy!). Any suggestions on either of these, or others - I'd love to hear! Thanks


Do you have a Coach store near you? If so, I would recommend trying the Rogue 25. I have two. I find them a bit small. But if you don’t carry a lot, it could work for you.


----------



## Monaliceke

fettfleck said:


> I have one and posted some thoughts here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene Cyme Discussion Thread
> 
> 
> Discussion thread specifically for Polene Paris Cyme, their tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5“2‘ and think it has a perfect shopper size, does not look huge at all. My 11 inch laptop fits, but one has to take into account that because of the shape having a less wide bottom, all the things inside the bag will flip around like crazy and might be a bit difficult to find, if you don‘t use mini bags or organizer inside your bags - which I don‘t do as I hate searching something inside a bag inside a bag.


I do like to carry some pouches to organize smaller items in my larger bags, so it’s good that you mentioned. I will go check the Cyme thread now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lat34

baghabitz34 said:


> Do you have a Coach store near you? If so, I would recommend trying the Rogue 25. I have two. I find them a bit small. But if you don’t carry a lot, it could work for you.


Thanks! I did just check it out. It's a beautiful bag but I agree it's maybe a tad bit small, and the outer pockets are slightly less useful.


----------



## Donauwaller

WillWordForBags said:


> Update on my Mini Neuf:
> I've been using the bag and I am really loving it.
> The design is really unique and the overall quality is beautiful.
> 
> I find that the small opening, which initially seemed like a con, turned out to be a pro!
> I can keep the bag open (magnetic snaps open ) which is so comfortable to reach in and out on the go, but it's still pretty secure as it would be impossible for anyone else to snatch something since even I have to maneuver.
> 
> It's a really special little bag and I am tempted to get another one in a different color, but I'm still eyeing the Tonca so we'll see.


That is exactly how I feel about this little cutie - and it really holds a decent amount! Now I wish that for autumn they will come out with some bold green or blue...


----------



## WillWordForBags

Donauwaller said:


> That is exactly how I feel about this little cutie - and it really holds a decent amount! Now I wish that for autumn they will come out with some bold green or blue...


I know! We need contrast colors. Still, this little cutie comes in a lot of stunning light colors. I’m eyeing the pink toned ones or maybe even the black. It’s a special bag. I must have at least 2 of these.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Update on my Mini Neuf:
> I've been using the bag and I am really loving it.
> The design is really unique and the overall quality is beautiful.
> 
> I find that the small opening, which initially seemed like a con, turned out to be a pro!
> I can keep the bag open (magnetic snaps open ) which is so comfortable to reach in and out on the go, but it's still pretty secure as it would be impossible for anyone else to snatch something since even I have to maneuver.
> 
> It's a really special little bag and I am tempted to get another one in a different color, but I'm still eyeing the Tonca so we'll see.


Thanks for this! Great to know it’s working well for you. The camel colour is absolutely stunning too. 
The small opening was definitely the main reason I’ve been holding off. 
Maybe, when free shipping comes around I might get the chalk (I decided chalk is more versatile than glacier)… maybe.


----------



## windnocturne

fettfleck said:


> They are ok for my opinion, but I still hate the straps. Still get all tangled up when I want to grab the bag fast onto my shoulders. Such a pity because it is such a pretty bag!


Oh yes that never occurred to me but yes I can imagine the tangling since there are now 4 straps to deal with. Thanks! I will continue to mull over it. It is really such a pretty bag isn’t it?


----------



## Minie26

WillWordForBags said:


> I know! We need contrast colors. Still, this little cutie comes in a lot of stunning light colors. I’m eyeing the pink toned ones or maybe even the black. *It’s a special bag. I must have at least 2 of these.*


I agree!!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

So, after thinking about it for two weeks, I just placed an order for the regular Neuf in Cognac. I think it will be the perfect bag for the Scandinavian autumn.  I also added the mini half moon wallet in Sienna


----------



## fettfleck

windnocturne said:


> Oh yes that never occurred to me but yes I can imagine the tangling since there are now 4 straps to deal with. Thanks! I will continue to mull over it. It is really such a pretty bag isn’t it?


It totally is! The leather is perfect and sturdy and the color and design is beautiful! I was hoping to use it as a work bag, but because of the shape despite its size it is just unpractical… But I think it will be a great leisure or beach bag, as it has a good size to fit a lot of stuff, and in leisure time I usually need not to grab it fast.


----------



## michelle_L

I’ve been lurking in this thread for a while and would like to share my personal experience!

I ordered the Neuf mini because it was truly love at first sight. I live in Singapore and had to pay customs which amounted to slightly less than 10% of the bag’s cost. When it arrived i was thrilled but upon closer inspection, realise it came with what i consider to be defects: 





	

		
			
		

		
	
I don’t think im very unreasonable or overly petty about tiny defects in general, but to me this inconsistent stitching bothered me so much that i am now in the process of returning it :/ 

This is mainly because the above stitching affects the shape of the handle’s ‘folds’. Because the stitching is so inconsistent, the handle looks completely warped and doesn’t have the same structural shape as some posted on this thread!

They replied to me 1 day after i sent them these pictures and explained in detail. However i still need further approval to get a returns label. Fingers crossed…..

Maybe it’s because i ordered it right before the French annual holidays? Would love to hear experiences from people who have ordered recently! Any defects?


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

michelle_L said:


> I’ve been lurking in this thread for a while and would like to share my personal experience!
> 
> I ordered the Neuf mini because it was truly love at first sight. I live in Singapore and had to pay customs which amounted to slightly less than 10% of the bag’s cost. When it arrived i was thrilled but upon closer inspection, realise it came with what i consider to be defects:
> 
> View attachment 5585411
> 
> View attachment 5585412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think im very unreasonable or overly petty about tiny defects in general, but to me this inconsistent stitching bothered me so much that i am now in the process of returning it :/
> 
> This is mainly because the above stitching affects the shape of the handle’s ‘folds’. Because the stitching is so inconsistent, the handle looks completely warped and doesn’t have the same structural shape as some posted on this thread!
> 
> They replied to me 1 day after i sent them these pictures and explained in detail. However i still need further approval to get a returns label. Fingers crossed…..
> 
> Maybe it’s because i ordered it right before the French annual holidays? Would love to hear experiences from people who have ordered recently! Any defects?


I am sorry, but I don't see the stitching issue. Is it where the front part of the bag folds where there are three layers of fabric/leather you are concerned about?
I think it's just because the leather and the stitch on top gets a bit "stretched" because of the folding. I would not consider this a fault, but I understand that you don't want to keep the bag if it bothers you.


----------



## michelle_L

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I am sorry, but I don't see the stitching issue. Is it where the front part of the bag folds where there are three layers of fabric/leather you are concerned about?
> I think it's just because the leather and the stitch on top gets a bit "stretched" because of the folding. I would not consider this a fault, but I understand that you don't want to keep the bag if it bothers you.


Yup if you look at the parts where the folds are cinched, and compare left with right, theyre extremely inconsistent. I dont expect perfect symmetry of course, but because of this stitching, the handle shape (which is a big focal point of the Neuf imo) is really, really asymmetrical. 

Btw it’s not due to and cannot be fixed by any stretching, it’s sewn to that spot.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

michelle_L said:


> Yup if you look at the parts where the folds are cinched, and compare left with right, theyre extremely inconsistent. I dont expect perfect symmetry of course, but because of this stitching, the handle shape (which is a big focal point of the Neuf imo) is really, really asymmetrical.
> 
> Btw it’s not due to and cannot be fixed by any stretching, it’s sewn to that spot.


Aha, now I see what you mean. It's the two "flaps" that are placed unevenly to each other? 
You should take a photo where you hold the sides together for them to see that they are not placed symmetrical, because as I did, they might not see the problem from photos of the bag open?


----------



## michelle_L

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Aha, now I see what you mean. It's the two "flaps" that are placed unevenly to each other?
> You should take a photo where you hold the sides together for them to see that they are not placed symmetrical, because as I did, they might not see the problem from photos of the bag open?


Yeah i definitely will! But i love this bag so much that if they do accept my return, i definitely plan on repurchasing it, hopefully after their annual holidays haha


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

michelle_L said:


> Yeah i definitely will! But i love this bag so much that if they do accept my return, i definitely plan on repurchasing it, hopefully after their annual holidays haha


Fingers crossed they'll help you with an exchange! I ordered a regular size Neuf today and I hope it arrives in perfect condition.
The two bags I got from Polene late July are perfect!


----------



## gabz

Can the polène pebbled leather be used in rain?


----------



## dessertdays

Hello! Does anyone have the Beri with the chain strap, and how has it been working for you?

I've been eyeing getting the Beri (in chalk) as something I can use as an evening bag, and I'm trying to decide if I should go for the leather strap or look around the preloved market/hope that Polene goes back on the bag not being restocked


----------



## WillWordForBags

gabz said:


> Can the polène pebbled leather be used in rain?


I had my pebbled leather Neuf Mini on the other day and it rained lightly but the bag was perfect. No stains. The drops seem to not penetrate the leather but stay on the surface. Hope this helps.


----------



## poleneceline

dessertdays said:


> Hello! Does anyone have the Beri with the chain strap, and how has it been working for you?
> 
> I've been eyeing getting the Beri (in chalk) as something I can use as an evening bag, and I'm trying to decide if I should go for the leather strap or look around the preloved market/hope that Polene goes back on the bag not being restocked



I had the black with gold chain but I returned it because of the Beri design itself. The clasp wouldnt stay closed for me and the handle kept sliding apart. I loved the design but it was too small for me.


----------



## minimal

Hi! I just wanted to share my experience with polene over the last month. 

I ordered the neuf micro in chalk and the neuf mini in dune as pictured (my photos have washed it out a bit. in person, it is more pink, but still a nude-pink). The neuf micro is perfection for me and I have gotten a lot more use out of it than I anticipated. The neuf mini on the other hand is beautiful (in shape and color) and fits everything I need and more, but I cannot get over the asymmetry of the folds. Once I saw it there was no unseeing it and I started seeing it on every youtube video and picture I saw with some being more worse than others. I will admit though that mine is not that bad and I have seen far worse.

Customer service experience: I emailed them outside of my return window (my fault and I will admit this) asking about the folds and the asymmetry since their online photos show one that is symmetric. They responded saying that it was due to the naturalness of the leather and that it could be due to improper packaging and transit, but that they will not claim this to be defective because of the two reasons mentioned. This was where I began to get a bad taste in my mouth with polene. I had anticipated they would respond with something along those lines based on what I had seen from this forum and other platforms. I simply emailed back stating that they could not blame the naturalness of the leather when their asymmetry came from the folds and how they were sewn and that even if the packaging/transit was to blame it was still their fault for not properly using the correct box for shipping and that it was unprofessional of them to not take responsibility especially for the packaging comment they made. They responded this morning and gave me a return label with the necessary documents and have decided to take my bag back outside of the return window and cover the shipping. I am satisfied with the outcome, but I am not happy that it took me pointing out their lack of responsibility as a brand for them to take reasonable action.

Moving forward: Do i still find their bags unique? Yes I do and I cannot find another brand that has simple lines while being elegant and understated. Do i like the quality of leather? Again, yes. The full grain leather is immaculate. It is far better than any coach bags I have (none are vintage btw). Will I purchase in the future? Yes, but only on bags that are simple lol.

Notes: I only posted this here to share my personal experience. I know that many have great stories to tell about polene and others have far worse stories to tell than I do. I am in no way encouraging or discouraging any of you to purchase from polene. I just wanted to share a slice of the whole story so you can make a more informed decision as a consumer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

@minimal I am sorry that you had this experience. I hope that you will give Polene another
opportunity because as you comment their bags are unique, simple lines while being
elegant & understated & I agree the leather is immaculate.
For sure Polene needs improvement on their customer service & let's hope it gets better
sooner than later. 
If & when their new NY showroom/store opens, they better be up to the task for the discerning
clientele that would like to cater to.


----------



## minimal

Love Of My Life said:


> @minimal I am sorry that you had this experience. I hope that you will give Polene another
> opportunity because as you comment their bags are unique, simple lines while being
> elegant & understated & I agree the leather is immaculate.
> For sure Polene needs improvement on their customer service & let's hope it gets better
> sooner than later.
> If & when their new NY showroom/store opens, they better be up to the task for the discerning
> clientele that would like to cater to.


Thank you for responding. I still love the brand and their designs. But i definitely will not buy again unless I can inspect it in store. If i had to order online, I would choose a bag that doesn't have much folds to decrease the chance of it being asymmetrical. I just wish they were still what they were even a year ago. It's such a shame to see them slowly decline when the leather is so nice.


----------



## Jereni

gabz said:


> Can the polène pebbled leather be used in rain?



I just got back from Norway, where it rained on me a bunch. My mini Neuf got fairly wet a few times, and it’s doing fine.


----------



## JenJBS

minimal said:


> View attachment 5586525
> View attachment 5586526
> View attachment 5586527
> View attachment 5586528
> 
> 
> Hi! I just wanted to share my experience with polene over the last month.
> 
> I ordered the neuf micro in chalk and the neuf mini in dune as pictured (my photos have washed it out a bit. in person, it is more pink, but still a nude-pink). The neuf micro is perfection for me and I have gotten a lot more use out of it than I anticipated. The neuf mini on the other hand is beautiful (in shape and color) and fits everything I need and more, but I cannot get over the asymmetry of the folds. Once I saw it there was no unseeing it and I started seeing it on every youtube video and picture I saw with some being more worse than others. I will admit though that mine is not that bad and I have seen far worse.
> 
> Customer service experience: I emailed them outside of my return window (my fault and I will admit this) asking about the folds and the asymmetry since their online photos show one that is symmetric. They responded saying that it was due to the naturalness of the leather and that it could be due to improper packaging and transit, but that they will not claim this to be defective because of the two reasons mentioned. This was where I began to get a bad taste in my mouth with polene. I had anticipated they would respond with something along those lines based on what I had seen from this forum and other platforms. I simply emailed back stating that they could not blame the naturalness of the leather when their asymmetry came from the folds and how they were sewn and that even if the packaging/transit was to blame it was still their fault for not properly using the correct box for shipping and that it was unprofessional of them to not take responsibility especially for the packaging comment they made. They responded this morning and gave me a return label with the necessary documents and have decided to take my bag back outside of the return window and cover the shipping. I am satisfied with the outcome, but I am not happy that it took me pointing out their lack of responsibility as a brand for them to take reasonable action.
> 
> Moving forward: Do i still find their bags unique? Yes I do and I cannot find another brand that has simple lines while being elegant and understated. Do i like the quality of leather? Again, yes. The full grain leather is immaculate. It is far better than any coach bags I have (none are vintage btw). Will I purchase in the future? Yes, but only on bags that are simple lol.
> 
> Notes: I only posted this here to share my personal experience. I know that many have great stories to tell about polene and others have far worse stories to tell than I do. I am in no way encouraging or discouraging any of you to purchase from polene. I just wanted to share a slice of the whole story so you can make a more informed decision as a consumer.



Bag Twin!  I also have a dune Neuf mini!


----------



## WillWordForBags

A very thorough description of the Neuf in all three sizes.
And it’s nice to see the color dune although in the video it almost looks exactly like the beige in the full size.


----------



## minimal

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin!  I also have a dune Neuf mini!


I wish! I think I saw your picture comparison as I was waiting for it to arrive, but I am sadly boxing her back up to ship her back.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!

I finally got around to taking some photos of my micro neuf.  I've only worn it out once, but I love it so much.  It's so cute and it makes me happy to look at it even though it is completely impractical for how much I need to carry in real life.  I would have gotten so much more use out of it in my clubbing days when I had a phone like this.  

I'm for sure going to get a mini eventually... though not sure if in the same color (camel), or black. or taupe.


----------



## purly

Wait, how do you pronounce Polene? I thought it would be like paul-een, but is it paul-len?


----------



## Fancyfree

purly said:


> Wait, how do you pronounce Polene? I thought it would be like paul-een, but is it paul-len?


Paul-l*e*n


----------



## Fancyfree

Happily, the slightly unsymmetrical folds and seams on my Numero Neuf do not bother me.
In fact, I never noticed them until careful examination after seeing posts here, and the asymmetry is invisible when my bag is carried/worn.  Actually, the slight asymmetry is proof that my bag is hand made


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Fancyfree said:


> Happily, the slightly unsymmetrical folds and seams on my Numero Neuf do not bother me.
> In fact, I never noticed them until careful examination after seeing posts here, and the asymmetry is invisible when my bag is carried/worn.  Actually, the slight asymmetry is proof that my bag is hand made


Yes, I agree. Polene has not made it easy for themselves with all the special shapes and folds they have in their designs. And as you say, they're hand made and therefore not one single bag will be exactly like the next.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fancyfree said:


> Happily, the slightly unsymmetrical folds and seams on my Numero Neuf do not bother me.
> In fact, I never noticed them until careful examination after seeing posts here, and the asymmetry is invisible when my bag is carried/worn.  Actually, the slight asymmetry is proof that my bag is hand made



Mine were pretty symmetrical & since the bag has such a great look it would not bother me 
unless it was rather obvious..
I've received compliments on the size, color & shape already..


----------



## WingNut

Fancyfree said:


> Happily, the slightly unsymmetrical folds and seams on my Numero Neuf do not bother me.
> In fact, I never noticed them until careful examination after seeing posts here, and the asymmetry is invisible when my bag is carried/worn.  Actually, the slight asymmetry is proof that my bag is hand made


Mine seems pretty symmetrical as well, thankfully. I have a regular sized Taupe, and while I want a mini, I'm waffling because I want my next one to be as fault-less as my first.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Hi guys, has anyone had the chance to buy a leather piece from Polene for the Numero Un Mini chain strap to make it comfortable? I’m trying to reach the brand regarding it but the contact person seems to have misunderstood me. If anyone has a pic, that would be great


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> A very thorough description of the Neuf in all three sizes.
> And it’s nice to see the color dune although in the video it almost looks exactly like the beige in the full size.



Looks that way irl too.


----------



## strobe

I also, sadly, want to share a not great experience I've had with Polene recently as well, just to boost awareness on potential issues with the bags 

I recently purchased an un nano in black grained leather. I already own the un nano in the moka smooth leather, and the half moon piece on the front of my bag is crooked. Like significantly crooked (to my eyes). See the below photo:




Personally, I feel like the half moon piece should be straight, since none of the product pics on the website have any crookedness to them whatsoever. However, I let this slide because the color was in stock for such a short amount of time, and I try not to be too "crazy" about these issues on bags especially for the friendly price point. So I took the L and moved on.

After this I ordered the black grained one, praying for a straight leather piece. The piece was very straight, but had a huge scratch on it. The scratch didn't photograph super well, but in person it was really obvious and as the light reflected off the leather you could see it from afar. I was REALLY not ok with it, but after reading about so many bad experiences with their customer service I decided to try to polish the scratch out, which did nothing. I fully accept responsibility for not trying to go through the company and taking the risk myself. Here are some pics where I tried to capture the scratch:





Since the polish did nothing, I ended up selling this bag and purchased a replacement since I thought about it too long and was outside the return window, plus I reeeeeeeally just wanted to keep the bag lol. The replacement bag is also slightly crooked to my eyes, but not as bad as on my moka bag and not nearly as bad as having a scratched bag. Here's a pic of my new bag:


All this to say, the un nano seems a little tricky to get the design exactly right due to all the curves and folds, basically what @PlaneJaneWithATwist was saying above. The only gripe I have with Polene is the quality control. I've seen others online complain about the exact same crookedness issue, and I've also seen the issue on pics of other people's bags even if they haven't seemed to notice it themselves. I can see how the crooked bags might be deemed as "acceptable" (even though imo they shouldn't be BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT ADVERTISED AS SUCH, but that's another story) but a scratched bag SHOULD NOT have made it out into a customer order. I've actually seen that people are having better experiences with the CS lately, so should I encounter another problem like this I definitely feel more comfortable reaching out to them. But anyway, all this to say that this is an outstanding design issue with the un nano imo and to be warned before purchasing if things like this bother you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Quite frankly their quality control seems to be falling short which is disappointing.
A bag with a scratch should never leave a shipping facility under any circumstances.
If the demand for various styles is overwhelming & quality control is lacking, this
company will be receiving requests up the kazoo, better to inspect every bag
thoroughly before it is shipped out. It defeats the purpose of building up your company
profile if quality control becomes the main issue.
The popularity of Polene is growing no doubt but quality is uppermost to many of us
& the potential for this company to fly sky high is there without question. The leather
is beautiful, the stitching is neat & clean. the style, shape & price point is great for the most part
but quality control & customer service is a big picture for a company. It can be stretched only so far
with explanations that just cut it
Don't ever take a customer for granted.. live up to your standard of shipping a quality
product. Yes, we understand the bags are made by hand & likely no two will be alike,
but visible scratches or crookedness that's unacceptable & yes comments like this by various posters does
make a client think twice about ordering another bag or two.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Very happy with my un nano bag in taupe.. the color suits most of my clothes. I am now thinking of ordering the mini huit in the same color, but I just wonder if I would have the same issue or not. Luckily, this bag has no flaws. I feel sorry for those who have complains though. It makes me think of ordering a new bag from them.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Love Of My Life said:


> Quite frankly their quality control seems to be falling short which is disappointing.
> A bag with a scratch should never leave a shipping facility under any circumstances.
> If the demand for various styles is overwhelming & quality control is lacking, this
> company will be receiving requests up the kazoo, better to inspect every bag
> thoroughly before it is shipped out. It defeats the purpose of building up your company





strobe said:


> The only gripe I have with Polene is the quality control. I've seen others online complain about the exact same crookedness issue, and I've also seen the issue on pics of other people's bags even if they haven't seemed to notice it themselves. I can see how the crooked bags might be deemed as "acceptable" (even though imo they shouldn't be BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT ADVERTISED AS SUCH, but that's another story) but a scratched bag SHOULD NOT have made it out into a customer order.



I agree 100 % with both of you!


----------



## bearygood22

Jereni said:


> I just got back from Norway, where it rained on me a bunch. My mini Neuf got fairly wet a few times, and it’s doing fine.


Hi, how did you bring your mini neuf on the plane? Did you pack it in its box in some bag, or did you carry it on the plane? I am facing this issue now as I bought a mini neuf in France and need to bring it home by plane.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Very happy with my un nano bag in taupe.. the color suits most of my clothes. I am now thinking of ordering the mini huit in the same color, but I just wonder if I would have the same issue or not. Luckily, this bag has no flaws. I feel sorry for those who have complains though. It makes me think of ordering a new bag from them.
> 
> View attachment 5587594


Beautiful! 

Are the side snaps open in this photo?


----------



## Jereni

bearygood22 said:


> Hi, how did you bring your mini neuf on the plane? Did you pack it in its box in some bag, or did you carry it on the plane? I am facing this issue now as I bought a mini neuf in France and need to bring it home by plane.



I carried it on the plane - for some of the time I had it inside another larger bag (Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir).


----------



## WillWordForBags

Love Of My Life said:


> Mine were pretty symmetrical & since the bag has such a great look it would not bother me
> unless it was rather obvious..
> I've received compliments on the size, color & shape already..





PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Yes, I agree. Polene has not made it easy for themselves with all the special shapes and folds they have in their designs. And as you say, they're hand made and therefore not one single bag will be exactly like the next.


Agreed. 

I hadn't inspected my bags at all for perfect symmetry. I guess they are all good enough that I hadn't noticed a problem at all. 
My Mini Neuf is pretty symmetrical but not perfectly so, and I think it still looks gorgeous either way. Have also gotten so many compliments.

It doesn't bother me at all when the unevenness seems organic. Differences that are normal parts of the process of a handcrafted bag. 
The problem is when there are defects such as loose threads, scuffs, tears, scratches, or something of the sort. That is definitely a quality control issue and should be addressed. But I think this brand offers amazing quality and a reasonable price, and has designs that are complex (like the folds and angles), so a bit of asymmetry or uniqueness seems predictable and not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Are the side snaps open in this photo?


Yes, I like it better when the snaps are open.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> I carried it on the plane - for some of the time I had it inside another larger bag (Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir).


Bag twinsies.  I have the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in the small crossbody and I love it. It's so comfortable and spacious, that it's my go-to travel bag.


----------



## minimal

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I finally got around to taking some photos of my micro neuf.  I've only worn it out once, but I love it so much.  It's so cute and it makes me happy to look at it even though it is completely impractical for how much I need to carry in real life.  I would have gotten so much more use out of it in my clubbing days when I had a phone like this.
> 
> I'm for sure going to get a mini eventually... though not sure if in the same color (camel), or black. or taupe.


I love mine! I have actually gotten quite a lot of use out of it especially after I cut off the strap and shortened it and added lobster clips to make it removable lol.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Bag twinsies.  I have the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in the small crossbody and I love it. It's so comfortable and spacious, that it's my go-to travel bag.



Oh nice! Do you have the older ‘small’ size? I have what I’d consider a medium, and it’s a great travel bag… one of my biggest regrets is not getting a second one in the smaller size back when they had the longer straps. The LP Cuir is a great bag line.


----------



## windnocturne

bearygood22 said:


> Hi, how did you bring your mini neuf on the plane? Did you pack it in its box in some bag, or did you carry it on the plane? I am facing this issue now as I bought a mini neuf in France and need to bring it home by plane.


I think you should carry the box home (somehow) in case you were thinking of throwing it away! Definitely helps to boost resale value I think, and as far as I’m aware the sellers who sell replicas don’t sell an identical box yet.


----------



## windnocturne

Jereni said:


> Oh nice! Do you have the older ‘small’ size? I have what I’d consider a medium, and it’s a great travel bag… one of my biggest regrets is not getting a second one in the smaller size back when they had the longer straps. The LP Cuir is a great bag line.


I know this is a Polene thread but I can’t resist chiming in saying that I just bought a LP Cuir in medium and I’m so stoked about this purchase 

Hope you had a great trip to Norway and I’m sure you took really pretty photos with your mini neuf!


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## Love Of My Life

poleneinblack said:


>




Thanks for sharing this @poleneinblack..


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi all - hesitating between un nano and neuf mini - grateful for anyone who has both to tell me pros and cons and which they would choose?


----------



## sheena2015

Hi everyone! I just got a numero neuf mini and it is super cute except for a couple of issues:
-the top of the opening doesn’t seem to align properly.
-the logo is crooked.

I contacted customer service and they are insisting this is normal because the bag is handmade. I can accept that for the first issue but not for the crooked logo.

Any thoughts would be appreciated- is this indeed normal or should I keep pushing an exchange? I ordered from Canada so would have to pay for shipping back and also lose $100 in original customs and shipping costs if I sent it back without the company covering costs.

In any case I likely wouldn’t purchase another Polene bag given the annoyance of returning it if there’s any issues. The designs are really cute though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

These two beauties came today - Nuef in Cognac and the mini Half Moon wallet in Sienna. I have three kids at home so I haven't checked for any flaws, but first impression is great!


----------



## Cathindy

After weeks of reading this thread I finally felt ready to order from Polene but the bags I wanted where both sold out and only available for pre order. The pre order shipping date is September 23 which is a looooong wait but after discussing this with myself the past hours I just decided to go for it so I can rest my peace and finally ease my mind

I ended up ordering the Sept Mini in Chalk, the Tonca in Glacier and the cardholder in Sage! _(I'm sorry for cheating to all my LV girls lurking around here)_ The odd thing is, I can't find the cardholders on the website at all, they only pop up during the check out process under the section "don't you really need a cardholder to match with your new bags????" and apparently I'm sensitive for that

Anyway the cardholder is in stock, let's see if they sent it out already or make me wait and sent it together with the bags.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Cathindy said:


> After weeks of reading this thread I finally felt ready to order from Polene but the bags I wanted where both sold out and only available for pre order. The pre order shipping date is September 23 which is a looooong wait but after discussing this with myself the past hours I just decided to go for it so I can rest my peace and finally ease my mind
> 
> I ended up ordering the Sept Mini in Chalk, the Tonca in Glacier and the cardholder in Sage! _(I'm sorry for cheating to all my LV girls lurking around here)_ The odd thing is, I can't find the cardholders on the website at all, they only pop up during the check out process under the section "don't you really need a cardholder to match with your new bags????" and apparently I'm sensitive for that
> 
> Anyway the cardholder is in stock, let's see if they sent it out already or make me wait and sent it together with the bags.


Great choices!   
I find the card holders under "small leather goods" on the EU site.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Oh nice! Do you have the older ‘small’ size? I have what I’d consider a medium, and it’s a great travel bag… one of my biggest regrets is not getting a second one in the smaller size back when they had the longer straps. The LP Cuir is a great bag line.


Totally. I do have the small crossbody. Was lucky enough to get a camel and a black. They don't make that one anymore, as you said, but I have seen a newer style that again comes with a crossbody strap (I just don't love that the straps are snapped at the handles and not the ends of the zipper, like before). Still, that classic style was awesome. Always a fan of Longchamp; another "affordable" high-quality brand.


----------



## Cathindy

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Great choices!
> I find the card holders under "small leather goods" on the EU site.



Thank you!  Ahh, great I see! I'm shopping on the Dutch Polene website but there the cardholders don't show under the small leather goods, might be a bug! I will e-mail them about it


----------



## strobe

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi all - hesitating between un nano and neuf mini - grateful for anyone who has both to tell me pros and cons and which they would choose?


I've got both -- neuf mini in black and un nano in moka and black grained leather. honestly, they are similar styles. i would choose the nano though because of the closure. it's fuss free but very secure. i don't like the look of the neuf when it's closed up, so i only wear it open -- so this reasoning might not apply for you. i also like the style of the un nano a bit more, it's a bit more unique and interesting with the half moon and curvy shape whereas the neuf is a touch more simple and minimal, which of course is sometimes what i'm in the mood for! i've also had some issues with the un nano bags i've received due to the difficulty of getting the design exactly right without wonkiness (i made a post here very recently about my experience), but i think some folks also have experienced the same with the neuf, which i haven't. but imo if you are going to choose only one, i'd recommend the un nano in a grained leather. imo it's is the perfect crossbody bag in looks and practicality. the grained leather is indestructible and the flap closure is super secure and easy to use. let us know which one you choose!!


----------



## holdalls

minimal said:


> Thank you for responding. I still love the brand and their designs. But i definitely will not buy again unless I can inspect it in store. If i had to order online, I would choose a bag that doesn't have much folds to decrease the chance of it being asymmetrical. I just wish they were still what they were even a year ago. It's such a shame to see them slowly decline when the leather is so nice.


the thing is though, the folds aren't sewn in place all around the fold. It's just the top. I have shirts with backs like that, where there's a bit pleat and only sewn at the top. They're not going to remain symmetrical unless you meticulously iron them down every time you wear it. Same with bags. Even if you got a symmetrical bag with symmetrical folds, with however you wear it and what you put in it, the folds will change how they lie. I hesitate to say it's a quality issues as just natural to how the material and design is. 

Going with a bag without folds like this, or with one that's completely sewn down all around would be the best bet for symmetry.


----------



## Donauwaller

WillWordForBags said:


> Totally. I do have the small crossbody. Was lucky enough to get a camel and a black. They don't make that one anymore, as you said, but I have seen a newer style that again comes with a crossbody strap (I just don't love that the straps are snapped at the handles and not the ends of the zipper, like before). Still, that classic style was awesome. Always a fan of Longchamp; another "affordable" high-quality brand.


I feel like I have the Le Pliage in canvas in all sizes - as you say, a goto for traveling or for staying under the radar. It also comes in a very cute mini size that holds a ton a has the crossbody strap attached at the ends of the zipper. With an organizer it's just the PERFECT bag 




Sorry for straying in this Polène thread...


----------



## Donauwaller

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi all - hesitating between un nano and neuf mini - grateful for anyone who has both to tell me pros and cons and which they would choose?


I got them both recently - love them both, but the neuf a little bit more. Really like the soft leather and that it holds a bit more. The opening may seem cumbersome at first, but you get used to it quickly and then I find it easier to get things in and out. 
But to be honest... you get a great little bag with either. Hence I had to get both because I just couldn't decide


----------



## keishapie1973

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> These two beauties came today - Nuef in Cognac and the mini Half Moon wallet in Sienna. I have three kids at home so I haven't checked for any flaws, but first impression is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588432


So gorgeous!!! I’ve been debating on what my first purchase should be. The cognac neuf has been at the top of my list. Seeing your pics confirms it for me. This color is stunning…


----------



## WillWordForBags

Donauwaller said:


> I feel like I have the Le Pliage in canvas in all sizes - as you say, a goto for traveling or for staying under the radar. It also comes in a very cute mini size that holds a ton a has the crossbody strap attached at the ends of the zipper. With an organizer it's just the PERFECT bag
> 
> View attachment 5588929
> 
> 
> Sorry for straying in this Polène thread...


That is so cute. Thanks for sharing. It looks like I'm gonna need this one too.


----------



## WillWordForBags

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi all - hesitating between un nano and neuf mini - grateful for anyone who has both to tell me pros and cons and which they would choose?


I own both and absolutely love them. They're very special in different ways.

*Un Nano vs Mini Neuf

Look:* The iconic Polene folds are present in both of them, making them as unique and modern. One is a mini flap crossbody and the other one is a mini satchel crossbody, but both are so eye-catching and understated.

*Leather:* The Nano textured leather is structured and so durable. The Neuf grained leather is soft but thick, feels luxurious, and has proven to be durable as well, although probably not as much as the textured leather.

*Opening:* The Nano flap is fairly easy to open and close. But you can't leave it open like with the Neuf, which has a rather small opening that works out wonderfully (once you get used to it), if you like to have easy and quick access by leaving the bag open and still securing your things (that's my preference).

*Strap:* The Nano strap is thicker and more comfortable, but the Neuf strap is not uncomfortable either, especially if you don't stuff the bag to the brim.
Tip for the Neuf: Wear the crossbody strap on the shorter side, and it will be even more comfortable.

*Handle:* They both have a top handle option which makes them easier to carry. And of course, both have adjustable/detachable crossbody straps which are so convenient.

*Capacity:* The Neuf fits so much more than expected. It is surprisingly spacious. Nano is also spacious and still fits all essentials nicely, but doesn't fit as much as Neuf.  Now, when you open Nano flap, you can see and access your items way easier than with the Neuf, which makes it a bit harder since it doesn't have a flap and you have to maneuver with your hand through the smaller opening.

Nano will carry plus sized phone, card holder (which fits perfectly in the inside pocket), mini pouch, sanitizer, AirPods, lip product, keys and sunglasses in cloth case, easily. Neuf will carry all that and more.

They're both stunning little gems and I wouldn't know which one to choose if I had to.
These two bags are my favorite Polene bags from the entire collection.
Hope this comparison helps.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

keishapie1973 said:


> So gorgeous!!! I’ve been debating on what my first purchase should be. The cognac neuf has been at the top of my list. Seeing your pics confirms it for me. This color is stunning…


I agree - Go get it!


----------



## strobe

I'm really wanting to pick up a bag in cognac, not sure which style so wondering if anyone here has any suggestions! I'm definitely a small bag girl and I'm eyeing the mini huit but know that it might not come back in stock for a while, if ever. Also not sure if I can commit to the whimsical design as I'm a minimal classics girl as well. 

I'm considering getting the un nano in cognac alternatively, but I already own two of that style. It is my favorite from polene so this wouldn't be a huge issue, but I'd love to branch out and try something new. I'm also warming up to the umi which I really didn't like originally but think it could be cool and unexpected in the cognac color.

Can anyone speak to the capacity of the mini huit, maybe vs the un nano as I'm really used to that size bag? I'd love to know any other info as well, like ease of use, basically anything you'd like to share. Any other suggestions for cognac bags are also welcome. Thank you


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

strobe said:


> I'm really wanting to pick up a bag in cognac, not sure which style so wondering if anyone here has any suggestions! I'm definitely a small bag girl and I'm eyeing the mini huit but know that it might not come back in stock for a while, if ever. Also not sure if I can commit to the whimsical design as I'm a minimal classics girl as well.
> 
> I'm considering getting the un nano in cognac alternatively, but I already own two of that style. It is my favorite from polene so this wouldn't be a huge issue, but I'd love to branch out and try something new. I'm also warming up to the umi which I really didn't like originally but think it could be cool and unexpected in the cognac color.
> 
> Can anyone speak to the capacity of the mini huit, maybe vs the un nano as I'm really used to that size bag? I'd love to know any other info as well, like ease of use, basically anything you'd like to share. Any other suggestions for cognac bags are also welcome. Thank you


Do you like the shape of Tonca? I have it in black but I think it's beautiful in Cognac too! It's a great bag. Comfortable to wear and pretty similar capacity wise to Un Nano. 
Huit mini is on my wish list too, but I'm waiting for more/new colors.


----------



## Jereni

WillWordForBags said:


> Totally. I do have the small crossbody. Was lucky enough to get a camel and a black. They don't make that one anymore, as you said, but I have seen a newer style that again comes with a crossbody strap (I just don't love that the straps are snapped at the handles and not the ends of the zipper, like before). Still, that classic style was awesome. Always a fan of Longchamp; another "affordable" high-quality brand.



Agreed - this is a cute look too but I much prefer it to attach at the ends instead of the handle. 





Back on topic… While I still like it, I am beginning to think I might sell my Cyme. It’s a useful bag, but the lilac color just doesn’t go with as much of my wardrobe as I thought. And I have a lot of pale pink bags.


----------



## strobe

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Do you like the shape of Tonca? I have it in black but I think it's beautiful in Cognac too! It's a great bag. Comfortable to wear and pretty similar capacity wise to Un Nano.
> Huit mini is on my wish list too, but I'm waiting for more/new colors.


I'm not totally convinced on the tonca to be honest! I think that asymmetrical fold on the front messes with me haha. What do you like most about it? That's interesting to hear it holds about the same as I was thinking it wouldn't! Hmm...


----------



## Cyw

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum.
> I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?
> View attachment 3751656


I have a Polene and I love it!!!!! Excellent hardware and quality.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

strobe said:


> I'm not totally convinced on the tonca to be honest! I think that asymmetrical fold on the front messes with me haha. What do you like most about it? That's interesting to hear it holds about the same as I was thinking it wouldn't! Hmm...


I love the shape  and the size. I also love all the details - beautiful shaped buckle, suede lining and even the stud on the strap has it's own shape. I also think it can be worn as both a day and an evening bag, especially the dark colors. But if you don't like the shape, then I wouldn't go for it


----------



## Passerine123

Is it just me or does this listing look like a fake? It seems wayyy off from the Numero Uns bags that I own (note: I am not looking to buy a Polene bag online, I buy them only on-site in their Paris store). The listing also says the bag is "brand new, never been worn or used..." 








						POLÈNE NUMÈRO UN Bag (Number One) BLACK leather suede purse BRAND NEW designer  | eBay
					

Full-grained calf leather. Hand-made in Spain. YKK Excella two-way zipper. Twilled lining 100% cotton. Adjustable shoulder strap: 120 cm. Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

Passerine123 said:


> Is it just me or does this listing look like a fake? It seems wayyy off from the Numero Uns bags that I own (note: I am not looking to buy a Polene bag online, I buy them only on-site in their Paris store). The listing also says the bag is "brand new, never been worn or used..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLÈNE NUMÈRO UN Bag (Number One) BLACK leather suede purse BRAND NEW designer  | eBay
> 
> 
> Full-grained calf leather. Hand-made in Spain. YKK Excella two-way zipper. Twilled lining 100% cotton. Adjustable shoulder strap: 120 cm. Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589327


The seller does not take returns that is number one, so if there is any question about
authenticity it likely will be an issue because don't know if there are any independent Polene
authenticators & this seller looks like she would be fighting any authenticity dispute, JMO
Number 2, there is tax & shipping & the price is $350
For the difference of not a lot of money, I'd rather buy the bag from Polene & have the
reassurance that my bag is authentic, JMO


----------



## Passerine123

Love Of My Life said:


> The seller does not take returns that is number one, so if there is any question about
> authenticity it likely will be an issue because don't know if there are any independent Polene
> authenticators & this seller looks like she would be fighting any authenticity dispute, JMO
> Number 2, there is tax & shipping & the price is $350
> For the difference of not a lot of money, I'd rather buy the bag from Polene & have the
> reassurance that my bag is authentic, JMO


As I said in my post above, I'm not looking to buy online, we're only 3 hours from Paris by train so it's easy to buy bags directly at their store. I just wondered if others thought it was as suspicious looking as I did.


----------



## Satcheldoll

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> These two beauties came today - Nuef in Cognac and the mini Half Moon wallet in Sienna. I have three kids at home so I haven't checked for any flaws, but first impression is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588432


We're bag twins! The Cognac is a gorgeous color. I've yet to carry mine because this size is larger than I need for everyday.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Passerine123 said:


> Is it just me or does this listing look like a fake? It seems wayyy off from the Numero Uns bags that I own (note: I am not looking to buy a Polene bag online, I buy them only on-site in their Paris store). The listing also says the bag is "brand new, never been worn or used..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLÈNE NUMÈRO UN Bag (Number One) BLACK leather suede purse BRAND NEW designer  | eBay
> 
> 
> Full-grained calf leather. Hand-made in Spain. YKK Excella two-way zipper. Twilled lining 100% cotton. Adjustable shoulder strap: 120 cm. Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589327


This looks really strange. I’ve never seen this shape. Maybe a very damaged/deflated Numero Un?


----------



## bluestars8

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I think Ecru will be perfect! I personally think it looks warmer (colorwise), fresher and maybe even more neutral than chalk, since a whiter bag sticks out more.


Thank you so much, I ended up buying the Tonca in Ecru and I love it!


----------



## bluestars8

WillWordForBags said:


> The Ecru looks like the perfect neutral. It's not too light or cold, nor too dark or warm. It seems to be a very light, creamy beige.
> I think it's perfect for a beach vacation, and really, for any kind of summery outing. I'm looking at this color as well as the taupe for the Tonca.


Thank you! Yes, ended up buying it and will definitely bring it to our beach vacation in a couple of weeks!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

bluestars8 said:


> Thank you so much, I ended up buying the Tonca in Ecru and I love it!


Congratulations 
I would love to see photos of it if you want to share.


----------



## bluestars8

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Congratulations
> I would love to see photos of it if you want to share.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks! Sharing a pic from this weekend!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

bluestars8 said:


> View attachment 5589701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Sharing a pic from this weekend!


Thank you - you look amazing! 
What a great neutral color


----------



## WillWordForBags

Jereni said:


> Agreed - this is a cute look too but I much prefer it to attach at the ends instead of the handle.
> 
> View attachment 5589233
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic… While I still like it, I am beginning to think I might sell my Cyme. It’s a useful bag, but the lilac color just doesn’t go with as much of my wardrobe as I thought. And I have a lot of pale pink bags.


Totally. I've seen this style and love the color and size but I'm not a huge fan of those strap clip-ons. It's not at all comfortable.
I have a Gucci Mini Dome and I love the shape of the bag but it has this same strap system and it makes me not want to wear the bag as much.
I recommend you look for the older style of Le Pliage Cuir at discount stores like Nordstrom Rack, TJ Maxx, Marshalls and even on Ebay. I've seen many Longchamps in those stores (more so now that they all have e-commerce sites) at discount prices.


----------



## WillWordForBags

bluestars8 said:


> Thank you! Yes, ended up buying it and will definitely bring it to our beach vacation in a couple of weeks!


Congrats. Happy to help.  It looks perfect on you. Enjoy.


----------



## jellyv

Gals, can anyone tell me if the "suede" interior in Polene is actual leather suede or a microfiber version?


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

jellyv said:


> Gals, can anyone tell me if the "suede" interior in Polene is actual leather suede or a microfiber version?


The tag from my Tonca says 100% velvet microfiber


----------



## jellyv

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> The tag from my Tonca says 100% velvet microfiber


Thanks a million. I'm trying to help out someone interested in the Tonca, in fact, and she's not a fan of leather suede for linings. Microfiber you can clean!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

jellyv said:


> Thanks a million. I'm trying to help out someone interested in the Tonca, in fact, and she's not a fan of leather suede for linings. Microfiber you can clean!


You're welcome! 
Haven't thought about it, but that's a good point, thanks!


----------



## baghabitz34

Passerine123 said:


> Is it just me or does this listing look like a fake? It seems wayyy off from the Numero Uns bags that I own (note: I am not looking to buy a Polene bag online, I buy them only on-site in their Paris store). The listing also says the bag is "brand new, never been worn or used..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLÈNE NUMÈRO UN Bag (Number One) BLACK leather suede purse BRAND NEW designer  | eBay
> 
> 
> Full-grained calf leather. Hand-made in Spain. YKK Excella two-way zipper. Twilled lining 100% cotton. Adjustable shoulder strap: 120 cm. Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589327


Yes, it looks off. It’s squished in the front. I’ve never seen a new bag look like that.


----------



## Aaa12345

Does anyone have the regular sized Un in cognac? I've found photos and videos of the nano in cognac, but I'm wondering if the color looks the same on the regular and the nano, given that it seems like there might be differences in the leather used.


----------



## Luxencoffee

Passerine123 said:


> Is it just me or does this listing look like a fake? It seems wayyy off from the Numero Uns bags that I own (note: I am not looking to buy a Polene bag online, I buy them only on-site in their Paris store). The listing also says the bag is "brand new, never been worn or used..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLÈNE NUMÈRO UN Bag (Number One) BLACK leather suede purse BRAND NEW designer  | eBay
> 
> 
> Full-grained calf leather. Hand-made in Spain. YKK Excella two-way zipper. Twilled lining 100% cotton. Adjustable shoulder strap: 120 cm. Undeniably feminine for its sensual curves, "Number One" is Polène’s signature handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589327


This looks really off
This bag’s leather is really really well made and it doesnt just squish like this. You’ll have those dimples in the front even if bag wasnt fully stuffed. The stamp looks off to me as well


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## poleneceline




----------



## poleneceline

Polene Un, Huit, and Tonca


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Polene Un, Huit, and Tonca



Ooooo is that a tonca in maple or dune?? I couldn’t understand what she is saying but I thought I caught the word “dune”.
Thank you for posting these videos!  
It would have been impossible to find otherwise, I just did a YouTube search for tonca in dune this morning in fact and couldn’t find anything.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poleneinblack said:


> Polene Un, Huit, and Tonca


Thank you for posting this. I turned on the auto translate feature and the subtitles read "pink brown" when she showcased the Tonca. The Dune is a color I find intriguing. Did a search via the various threads and found it to look like a pale light pink with a tinge of brown. Dune owners, please feel free to chime in? Will love to hear your description of the color. 

Another color I am curious about is Wheat. It seems like a pale yellow but I did mentally imagine it to look darker (after reading useful information that Polene tends to take marketing pics on bright sunny days).


----------



## poleneceline

A Look at the Polene Tonca Bag - PurseBlog
					

By now, you're likely familiar with cult-favorite (and PB favorite too!) Parisian bag brand Polene, but we can give you a quick refresher if you're not. Back in 2018, we listed Polene as an emerging…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## rufinu

The sculpture-like shapes of Polene bags enchant me. I am considering Beri, Un nano or Tonca as everyday bag and possibly evening bag. Are Polene bags good quality and durable? Which one is the most convenient and roomy? Thanks!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

rufinu said:


> The sculpture-like shapes of Polene bags enchant me. I am considering Beri, Un nano or Tonca as everyday bag and possibly evening bag. Are Polene bags good quality and durable? Which one is the most convenient and roomy? Thanks!!



I've only tried Numero Neuf for the time being in the original size in taupe. I also thought the
shape was new & fresh.
I find it very easy to carry around, it has clean lines, the leather is supple & I think for the
price one gets a lot of bang for their buck!


----------



## JenJBS

rufinu said:


> The sculpture-like shapes of Polene bags enchant me. I am considering Beri, Un nano or Tonca as everyday bag and possibly evening bag. Are Polene bags good quality and durable? Which one is the most convenient and roomy? Thanks!!



Extremely good quality, and durable.


----------



## poleneceline

This lady also returned her first Polene Un because the folds were "wonky" and Polene sent back a new one.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

rufinu said:


> The sculpture-like shapes of Polene bags enchant me. I am considering Beri, Un nano or Tonca as everyday bag and possibly evening bag. Are Polene bags good quality and durable? Which one is the most convenient and roomy? Thanks!!


I have only had my bags for 7-21 days, so I can't say anything about durability, but the quality of the leather and workmanship impresses me. That is why I ordered more bags after receiving my first ones 

I don't have the Beri, but I have the Un Nano and the Tonca. They are pretty equal when it comes to space, and they both fit my essentials +. Phone, keys, small wallet, lipgloss, gum, airpods etc. If you're looking for space I really recommend the numero neuf. 

I think the bags you're considering all can be used as an evening bag, depending on what color you order and what style you have. If I were going to a wedding I wouldn't wear my Un Nano og Tonca, but for a date night or going out for dinner/drinks with friends I would.


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone have a bag in monochrome pink? Would love to see more pictures. Trying to decide between the pink and polar for a numero un.


----------



## deevana

Hi everyone! I got my umi in taute at resell platform as they do not deliver to us directly. Quality in no doubt as I can compare with my #10 but I’m a bit concerned about the way the logo is put on , it’s foul stamping but on web site pics it is blind embossing. Please advice does anyone have the same ordering from polene directly?


----------



## minimal

holdalls said:


> the thing is though, the folds aren't sewn in place all around the fold. It's just the top. I have shirts with backs like that, where there's a bit pleat and only sewn at the top. They're not going to remain symmetrical unless you meticulously iron them down every time you wear it. Same with bags. Even if you got a symmetrical bag with symmetrical folds, with however you wear it and what you put in it, the folds will change how they lie. I hesitate to say it's a quality issues as just natural to how the material and design is.
> 
> Going with a bag without folds like this, or with one that's completely sewn down all around would be the best bet for symmetry.


The pleats analogy is really good! I do see where you're coming from, but at the same time, when one side is more narrow and pleated down to the bottom and the other side is more rounded and less pleated it's just odd to my eyes. I think in that case polene should put a disclaimer that it is because of the way it is sewn that it can't be symmetrical or sacrifice some space on the inside and add more stitches inside to ensure the shape stays symmetric. I tried keeping it stuffed with its packing material in hopes that I could reshape it to be more even, but it just didn't. It did already go back to them. As sad as I am, I knew it was right for me to let it go and just admire from afar.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

deevana said:


> Hi everyone! I got my umi in taute at resell platform as they do not deliver to us directly. Quality in no doubt as I can compare with my #10 but I’m a bit concerned about the way the logo is put on , it’s foul stamping but on web site pics it is blind embossing. Please advice does anyone have the same ordering from polene directly?
> 
> View attachment 5592582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592583


I'm sorry but this looks a bit sus to me. The stamping looks off, and as far as I know, Polene doesn't wrap up their straps.
Video of a Polene Umi unboxing here:


I don't have an Umi, but the logo looks like this in the bags that I have (so you can compare)


----------



## Rovercat

deevana said:


> Hi everyone! I got my umi in taute at resell platform as they do not deliver to us directly. Quality in no doubt as I can compare with my #10 but I’m a bit concerned about the way the logo is put on , it’s foul stamping but on web site pics it is blind embossing. Please advice does anyone have the same ordering from polene directly?


I think you may be right but it’s hard to tell. On my Polene bags the logo is more deeply stamped and the word looks neater and sharper than in your photo. I’ve attached a photo of my Umi, purchased from Polene. I honestly don’t remember whether or not the strap was rolled up and wrapped.


----------



## Antonia

deevana said:


> Hi everyone! I got my umi in taute at resell platform as they do not deliver to us directly. Quality in no doubt as I can compare with my #10 but I’m a bit concerned about the way the logo is put on , it’s foul stamping but on web site pics it is blind embossing. Please advice does anyone have the same ordering from polene directly?
> 
> View attachment 5592582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592583


I agree with the others, this looks fake-I would return it!  I'm so sad these bags are being knocked off!!


----------



## Julija

deevana said:


> Hi everyone! I got my umi in taute at resell platform as they do not deliver to us directly. Quality in no doubt as I can compare with my #10 but I’m a bit concerned about the way the logo is put on , it’s foul stamping but on web site pics it is blind embossing. Please advice does anyone have the same ordering from polene directly?
> 
> View attachment 5592582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592583


Also agreeing with the above posters. The logo looks very off, I would return if possible.


----------



## Rovercat

Antonia said:


> I agree with the others, this looks fake-I would return it!  I'm so sad these bags are being knocked off!!



I‘m shocked to see that these sites even use the actual images from the Polene website to sell their stuff!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rovercat said:


> I‘m shocked to see that these sites even use the actual images from the Polene website to sell their stuff!


 That's what draws the customer in unfortunately..


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

I found this cute key fob on eBay - Le pompon in Cognac  

It's from a prescription lab box: 








						Prescription Lab Septembre 2020 x Polène - Spoiler et code promo ! - Les bons plans de Naima
					

Spoiler du contenu de la Prescription Lab de septembre 2020 x Polène Paris : accessoire, Biovive, Dr Hauschka, Saève... Code promo 5€ de réduction !




					www.lesbonsplansdenaima.fr


----------



## Sibelle

I got the Polène Tonca bag in ecru yesterday. It is such a lovely bag  !


----------



## Cathindy

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I found this cute key fob on eBay - Le pompon in Cognac
> 
> It's from a prescription lab box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prescription Lab Septembre 2020 x Polène - Spoiler et code promo ! - Les bons plans de Naima
> 
> 
> Spoiler du contenu de la Prescription Lab de septembre 2020 x Polène Paris : accessoire, Biovive, Dr Hauschka, Saève... Code promo 5€ de réduction !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lesbonsplansdenaima.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593319
> View attachment 5593320



Oohhh!! This is so adorable! Now I want it too   Congrats on this great find, it’s really cute!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Much to my surprise & earlier than expected, my Polene Numero Neuf in Chalk
just arrived.
Perfection is all I have to say. This color is quite divine & very neutral meant to be
worn all year around which is just what I wanted.
I was on the fence about this color, no reservations about recommending Chalk
for anyone looking for a soft neutral color bag
And what I love most about this is that there is a quiet presence making the statement


----------



## strobe

Sibelle said:


> I got the Polène Tonca bag in ecru yesterday. It is such a lovely bag  !


Wow I wasn't a fan of the Tonca but I'm absolutely loving it in this color.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Cathindy said:


> Oohhh!! This is so adorable! Now I want it too   Congrats on this great find, it’s really cute!


Thank you!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

This Bag Holds Its Own Against $$$ Versions
					

I love this $420 bag as much as the $5,000 one.




					www.elle.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

@PlaneJaneWithATwist, thanks for this article & what I love is this quote

"Each Polene style is numbered & elegantly simple, free from the fuss & bells & whistles
that new labels can flirt with in an attempt to distract from the industry mainstays.
The sleek design isn't meant to pass itself off as something it isn't- these are not I repeat
 dupes or imitation anything- but is an aesthetic passport that allows it to fit in with the
Hermes, the Chanels, the Loewes"

The quiet presence makes the statement it needs to make by the wearer. For those that
have various styles as well as duplicates, enjoy & wear  them well!!
The bag does live up to its stylish reputation & also lets us know that there are bags out
there in the marketplace that don't have to cost an arm & a leg & see yourself coming & going


----------



## Cathindy

The card holder has arrived today! The color is amazing    Also nothing to complain about the quality, it’s perfect and that for only €40! Now waiting another 6 weeks for the bags to arrive


----------



## Sibelle

Cathindy said:


> The card holder has arrived today! The color is amazing    Also nothing to complain about the quality, it’s perfect and that for only €40! Now waiting another 6 weeks for the bags to arrive
> View attachment 5593583


That is such a pretty cardholder and I looove the colour . I think I will add this to my next order as well if it is still available.
I hope those 6 weeks will pass by quickly. Can´t wait to see your unboxing  !


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I have been reading this thread front to back. Have seen so many YT videos on Polene and was sure I would buy my first Polene in Paris. I went to the store yesterday, saw a lady wearing a chalk sept on the streets and loved it. When I got to the store I was so underwhelmed ☹️ I tried the sept in camel grained leather and i felt it looked weird on me. Tried the huit also, I love the design but it didn’t wow me. The sept in smooth leather already had some scratches and folding at the top of the flap, so I didn’t even try it on because I don’t want to baby my bags. I think they didn’t have  the whole collection in stock. They didn’t have the dix on display, only the dix hobo. The store looked nice, there was one staff member that was a bit rude but others seemed really nice. I did feel the store looked smaller than I thought it would, after seeing it in many videos. 

So I walked out empty handed, i will just keep enjoying seeing the bags on others here in this thread and sadly not on myself.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Love Of My Life said:


> @PlaneJaneWithATwist, thanks for this article & what I love is this quote
> 
> "Each Polene style is numbered & elegantly simple, free from the fuss & bells & whistles
> that new labels can flirt with in an attempt to distract from the industry mainstays.
> The sleek design isn't meant to pass itself off as something it isn't- these are not I repeat
> dupes or imitation anything- but is an aesthetic passport that allows it to fit in with the
> Hermes, the Chanels, the Loewes"
> 
> The quiet presence makes the statement it needs to make by the wearer. For those that
> have various styles as well as duplicates, enjoy & wear  them well!!
> The bag does live up to its stylish reputation & also lets us know that there are bags out
> there in the marketplace that don't have to cost an arm & a leg & see yourself coming & going


I agree!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Cathindy said:


> The card holder has arrived today! The color is amazing    Also nothing to complain about the quality, it’s perfect and that for only €40! Now waiting another 6 weeks for the bags to arrive
> View attachment 5593583


Love the color! 
It's smart to go for a color that is easy to find in your bag, as most bags are either dark or neutral ones.


----------



## totally

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I have been reading this thread front to back. Have seen so many YT videos on Polene and was sure I would buy my first Polene in Paris. I went to the store yesterday, saw a lady wearing a chalk sept on the streets and loved it. When I got to the store I was so underwhelmed ☹️ I tried the sept in camel grained leather and i felt it looked weird on me. Tried the huit also, I love the design but it didn’t wow me. The sept in smooth leather already had some scratches and folding at the top of the flap, so I didn’t even try it on because I don’t want to baby my bags. I think they didn’t have  the whole collection in stock. They didn’t have the dix on display, only the dix hobo. The store looked nice, there was one staff member that was a bit rude but others seemed really nice. I did feel the store looked smaller than I thought it would, after seeing it in many videos.
> 
> So I walked out empty handed, i will just keep enjoying seeing the bags on others here in this thread and sadly not on myself.


I also ended up walking out of the Polène store empty-handed, so you're not the only one! I was after the mini neuf but the opening was way too fussy when I tried to put my phone wallet etc. inside. The Dix is not on display but they can bring out display models in every colour/leather from the back (no new ones in stock, you have to pre-order it online). I really liked the smooth leather Dix and will probably order it online.


----------



## south-of-france

totally said:


> I also ended up walking out of the Polène store empty-handed, so you're not the only one! I was after the mini neuf but the opening was way too fussy when I tried to put my phone wallet etc. inside. The Dix is not on display but they can bring out display models in every colour/leather from the back (no new ones in stock, you have to pre-order it online). I really liked the smooth leather Dix and will probably order it online.


Yeah, I walked out empty-handed as well. Lots of people, not many bags, having to pre-order. I think they‘re becoming more successful very fast… and need to up their stock etc.

I just wish they would make less warm-dusty colors, I can‘t wear those.


----------



## phanilla

Long post! I want to share my recent *exchange* experience and the timeline. I received the bag on July 25th and it was not as expected. I immediately emailed them with pictures comparing that new item with the bag that I had purchased before. Polene customer service did not get back to me until Aug 8th. During the waiting time, I did not message them or follow up with them on Instagram/email. They offered me to proceed to an exchange at their expense if this bag has never been worn. The new bag will be shipped when I drop this one at DHL. I replied with a picture as a proof that it's never been worn and I confirmed my address again. On Aug 11, I dropped my package with all the documents they sent attached outside of the box (remember to sign that "proforma invoice"). I then followed up again with them but did not hear back until Aug 16 (Aug 15 is a holiday in France). At the time they replied back to me, the bag already arrived in Spain but the clearance process took 2 days to be cleared. Polene had to contact DHL regarding that issue. The new bag was then shipped out on Aug 17, and it was delivered to me on Aug 22. It arrived perfect and meet my expectation.
It was not a bad experience after all except the long wait time. But if the quality check is performed carefully at first, Polene won't have to deal with this and pay for the expense to ship it back to their workshop. I also expected that they would not offer an exchange but ask me to return it. One more thing that was interesting to me was that the item I exchanged has been out of stock for a while (since Aug 2-3 for this model)... and Polene said they have one bag of this model kept for an exchange.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I had been very tempted with the Tonca in wheat. The design of the bag appealed to me. Whether Polene drew inspiration from the Tonka bean, I'm unsure but aesthetically I love the soft curves and how it also reminded me of Tiffany Elsa Peretti's Bean design. No doubt the return process is quite straight forward, I am just hesitant to place my order after reading about the quality issues here.


----------



## ShopGal89

deevana said:


> Hi everyone! I got my umi in taute at resell platform as they do not deliver to us directly. Quality in no doubt as I can compare with my #10 but I’m a bit concerned about the way the logo is put on , it’s foul stamping but on web site pics it is blind embossing. Please advice does anyone have the same ordering from polene directly?
> 
> View attachment 5592582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592583


This bag does look fake. The straps don't come wrapped unless it's a chain strap, which is usually with bubble wrap. Also, look at the back of the white tag, it should only say "Polene", no symbol (like on their dustbag). Definitely return it. There's a lot of fakes out there with a symbol on the tag. Buyer Beware!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Tonca owners: 
Do you find the bag easy to wear? 
Comfortable strap? 
Do the closing flaps bother you? 
Easy to get things in and out of? 

I have a Taupe Tonka on my list but haven’t pulled the trigger yet because I’m worried about those flaps that don’t stay open. 
Also concerned about the leather pieces inside (the inside folds) making the bag cumbersome and less spacious. 

Feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## jellyv

Love Of My Life said:


> Much to my surprise & earlier than expected, my Polene *Numero Neuf i*n *Chalk*
> just arrived.
> Perfection is all I have to say.
> And what I love most about this is that there is a quiet presence making the statement


So tempted by this bag (have no Polene yet). It's reassuring to hear it meets your standards. Enjoy!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

WillWordForBags said:


> Tonca owners:
> Do you find the bag easy to wear? _*Yes*_
> Comfortable strap? *Yes*
> Do the closing flaps bother you? *No. I was worried about this before I received the bag, but I don't fins it bothersome at all. *
> Easy to get things in and out of? *Yes, no problem, but if the bag is stuffed I have to place the long items (like phone) on the side of the leather pieces. *
> 
> I have a Taupe Tonka on my list but haven’t pulled the trigger yet because I’m worried about those flaps that don’t stay open.
> Also concerned about the leather pieces inside (the inside folds) making the bag cumbersome and less spacious. *The leather pieces take up some space, but I have no problem fitting all my essentials in the bag (phone, keys, airpods, small wallet, lip gloss, gum etc). I think Tonca is easier to use than Un nano.*
> 
> Feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## poleneceline

Major Vacay Vibes With Polène’s New Wicker Basket Bag - BAGAHOLICBOY
					

PHOTO COURTESY OF POLÈNE PARIS Wicker bags have always been evocative of summer. If you’re on the hunt for a creation that channels some […]




					bagaholicboy.com


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Major Vacay Vibes With Polène’s New Wicker Basket Bag - BAGAHOLICBOY
> 
> 
> PHOTO COURTESY OF POLÈNE PARIS Wicker bags have always been evocative of summer. If you’re on the hunt for a creation that channels some […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagaholicboy.com


@poleneinblack I don’t remember if you ever got this bag in the end?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Thank you! This helps a lot. 

I am surprised about the Tonca being easier than the Un Nano. This is very useful.
I think the Un Nano is pretty easy to maneuver, and very spacious, but I don't use it for everyday outings or to run errands.
For that, I like an extremely easy bags (like camera bags that you can leave unzipped but still semi-closed).
The Un Nano is more of a weekend type of bag for me.

Your feedback is making me want to pull the trigger on the Tonca. Now, I am debating on what color to get because there are so many beautiful options, although the Taupe is still first on the list.


----------



## poleneceline

windnocturne said:


> @poleneinblack I don’t remember if you ever got this bag in the end?



No, it didn't have a crossbody strap and I already had bucket bags. I already have enough Polene bags!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Do any of our Mini Neuf owners notice that the size of the lining is actually a bit smaller than the bag itself? Maybe it’s just my bag that came like that (lining stitching was sewn all crooked) where the fabric on the sides reduces the capacity of a bag a little?

Having said that, I have to admit that this little cutie has become my favorite Polene thus far (even surpassing the Un Nano) and I have been wearing it non-stop since I got it.
Despite the inside flaws, the leather quality, the camel color and that crazy fuzzy but stunning and modern shape has won de over. I already want to buy another one of these.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Do any of our Mini Neuf owners notice that the size of the lining is actually a bit smaller than the bag itself? Maybe it’s just my bag that came like that (lining stitching was sewn all crooked) where the fabric on the sides reduces the capacity of a bag a little?
> 
> Having said that, I have to admit that this little cutie has become my favorite Polene thus far (even surpassing the Un Nano) and I have been wearing it non-stop since I got it.
> Despite the inside flaws, the leather quality, the camel color and that crazy fuzzy but stunning and modern shape has won de over. I already want to buy another one of these.


Mini neuf in chalk is no longer pre order and is ready to be added to cart


----------



## waterlily112

Hello all! I'm planning to purchase a Polene bag but can't decide between the two:


mini neuf - chalk 
love the color and the unique shape, but a bit worried about color transfer, no zipper


numero dix - black with white contrast stitching
low maintenance color, love the contrast stitching, has zipper

Would love your feedback one which one of these two are more versatile and hardwearing. Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

waterlily112 said:


> Hello all! I'm planning to purchase a Polene bag but can't decide between the two:
> 
> 
> mini neuf - chalk
> love the color and the unique shape, but a bit worried about color transfer, no zipper
> 
> numero dix - black with white contrast stitching
> low maintenance color, love the contrast stitching, has zipper
> 
> Would love your feedback one which one of these two are more versatile and hardwearing. Thanks!



I love my black Numero Dix!


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Mini neuf in chalk is no longer pre order and is ready to be added to cart


So tempting! Chalk is such an amazing color. And I would love a Neuf Mini in chalk but I already have that color. I am eyeing the taupe now, though. Thinking I might go for another Neuf Mini instead of the Tonca. That’s how much I love that little gem.


----------



## Love Of My Life

waterlily112 said:


> Hello all! I'm planning to purchase a Polene bag but can't decide between the two:
> 
> 
> mini neuf - chalk
> love the color and the unique shape, but a bit worried about color transfer, no zipper
> 
> numero dix - black with white contrast stitching
> low maintenance color, love the contrast stitching, has zipper
> 
> Would love your feedback one which one of these two are more versatile and hardwearing. Thanks!


 I don't have the mini neuf in chalk I have the original size which is larger.
 Initially I had the same reservation as you did about the chalk color but after wearing it
 several times I have experienced no color transfer.
 One of our other posters mentioned that she did have slight color transfer but wiped the 
 bag & there were no issues.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

WillWordForBags said:


> Do any of our Mini Neuf owners notice that the size of the lining is actually a bit smaller than the bag itself? Maybe it’s just my bag that came like that (lining stitching was sewn all crooked) where the fabric on the sides reduces the capacity of a bag a little?
> 
> Having said that, I have to admit that this little cutie has become my favorite Polene thus far (even surpassing the Un Nano) and I have been wearing it non-stop since I got it.
> Despite the inside flaws, the leather quality, the camel color and that crazy fuzzy but stunning and modern shape has won de over. I already want to buy another one of these.


Have you consider the regular Neuf?  It's my absolute favorite, but I have never seen or tried the mini. The regular Neuf has a bigger opening and it's easy to get in and out of. 
It's really not that big, but if you prefer small bags it might feel big.


----------



## phanilla

It’s comingggg

cre: Polene IG and Google Map


----------



## praiser

phanilla said:


> It’s comingggg
> 
> cre: Polene IG and Google Map
> 
> View attachment 5597702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597703


I was just coming here to post the same thing!!  Cannot wait!!!


----------



## waterlily112

Love Of My Life said:


> I don't have the mini neuf in chalk I have the original size which is larger.
> Initially I had the same reservation as you did about the chalk color but after wearing it
> several times I have experienced no color transfer.
> One of our other posters mentioned that she did have slight color transfer but wiped the
> bag & there were no issues.


Thanks for the reassurance on the chalk color! I ended up ordering a numero dix in chalk as a happy medium for style and color choice


----------



## windnocturne

waterlily112 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance on the chalk color! I ended up ordering a numero dix in chalk as a happy medium for style and color choice


Yay! Show us photos when it arrives and let us know what you think of it


----------



## poleneceline

News articles compilation:






						This Bag Holds Its Own Against $$$ Versions
					

I love this $420 bag as much as the $5,000 one.




					www.elle.com
				












						Kate Middleton Just Carried the Instagram *It-Bag* Twice in One Week, and It’s Under $400
					

Parisian leather goods house Polène is the Instagram




					www.purewow.com
				












						The crossbody bags you need to wear this season
					

From designer to small leather designs, we’ve found the best women’s crossbody bag from Zara, Mango and Warehouse




					www.independent.co.uk
				












						The Biggest Bag Trends From the Spring/Summer 2022 Runways
					

The humble bucket bag is back.




					www.marieclaire.com


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Another fake Polène? 
Black dustbag and materials that doesn't hold its shape..


----------



## windnocturne

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Another fake Polène?
> Black dustbag and materials that doesn't hold its shape..
> View attachment 5599398


There are many fakes around


----------



## Abirdloverr

Hey all! I've been interested in the Polene Numero Un Nano in the black grained leather. I couldn't find any info online on my questions so I wanted to ask here.

Does the feet wear really badly? And how does the hardware on Polene bags hold up? Is the creasing really prominent on grained bags? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JenJBS

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Another fake Polène?
> Black dustbag and materials that doesn't hold its shape..
> View attachment 5599398


I'd say so.


----------



## kombucha

Abirdloverr said:


> Hey all! I've been interested in the Polene Numero Un Nano in the black grained leather. I couldn't find any info online on my questions so I wanted to ask here.
> 
> Does the feet wear really badly? And how does the hardware on Polene bags hold up? Is the creasing really prominent on grained bags?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I have this bag and it’s held up wonderfully! I do not baby this bag at all. It is my throw around bag. It’s been through being smushed in my backpack for travel, rain, sand and sunblock from the beach, alcohol spills…still looks great and has not lost its shape. The feet does not wear badly and hardware looks great. 

Attached are photos of my bag , which I purchased in 2019. There is some creasing on the inside of the flap, but nothing that is visible from the exterior. 

Hope this helps! I love this bag.


----------



## strobe

Waiting for the huit mini in cognac to restock like ;______;


----------



## phanilla

strobe said:


> Waiting for the huit mini in cognac to restock like ;______;


I think it will be restocked. Don't know when though, maybe around the time the store in NY open?! It was out of stock in May and got restocked in mid July. And has been out of stock since first week of August


----------



## abirdlover

kombucha said:


> I have this bag and it’s held up wonderfully! I do not baby this bag at all. It is my throw around bag. It’s been through being smushed in my backpack for travel, rain, sand and sunblock from the beach, alcohol spills…still looks great and has not lost its shape. The feet does not wear badly and hardware looks great.
> 
> Attached are photos of my bag , which I purchased in 2019. There is some creasing on the inside of the flap, but nothing that is visible from the exterior.
> 
> Hope this helps! I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599685


Thank you sooo much! These pictures are perfect! I went ahead and ordered, hoping everything turns out well!


----------



## WillWordForBags

I love the Mini Neuf so much, I’m thinking of getting a Taupe. For those who have taupe, is it too close to camel to have both in the same style? 
I’m also considering the Black and even the Chalk, even though I already have that color in the Un Nano. 
Feedback much appreciated.


----------



## strobe

phanilla said:


> I think it will be restocked. Don't know when though, maybe around the time the store in NY open?! It was out of stock in May and got restocked in mid July. And has been out of stock since first week of August


Ahh thanks for this info. I didn't realize it had only gone out of stock this month! Feels like I've been checking/waiting forever haha


----------



## strobe

WillWordForBags said:


> I love the Mini Neuf so much, I’m thinking of getting a Taupe. For those who have taupe, is it too close to camel to have both in the same style?
> I’m also considering the Black and even the Chalk, even though I already have that color in the Un Nano.
> Feedback much appreciated.


This is how I feel about the un nano! I have moka and black, but I'm also considering cognac (if it the huit mini doesn't restock) and even taupe, which is SO similar to the moka lol. However, in your case, I think camel and taupe are definitely way more different than the shades I'm considering. Camel is more orange (warm tone) whereas taupe is more grey (cool tone), to me they are visually so different.
I also have the neuf mini and un nano both in black (almost all my bags are black lol), to me they are also different enough to justify both in the same color. One is top-loading and one has a flap; to me that's a huge functional difference. Maybe I'm just crazy tho LOL


----------



## WillWordForBags

strobe said:


> This is how I feel about the un nano! I have moka and black, but I'm also considering cognac (if it the huit mini doesn't restock) and even taupe, which is SO similar to the moka lol. However, in your case, I think camel and taupe are definitely way more different than the shades I'm considering. Camel is more orange (warm tone) whereas taupe is more grey (cool tone), to me they are visually so different.
> I also have the neuf mini and un nano both in black (almost all my bags are black lol), to me they are also different enough to justify both in the same color. One is top-loading and one has a flap; to me that's a huge functional difference. Maybe I'm just crazy tho LOL


I know! They’re all so different we can have one of each style in every color! Lol. 
You’re right that the taupe and camel are different temperatures so they should be different enough to have both. 
I just need another Neuf Mini. It’s become my favorite bag right now. And this is from an Un Nano lover (I have 2 of those). 
But the Neuf Mini is a special bag. I haven’t used any other bag since I got it. I’m obsessed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillWordForBags said:


> I know! They’re all so different we can have one of each style in every color! Lol.
> You’re right that the taupe and camel are different temperatures so they should be different enough to have both.
> I just need another Neuf Mini. It’s become my favorite bag right now. And this is from an Un Nano lover (I have 2 of those).
> But the Neuf Mini is a special bag. I haven’t used any other bag since I got it. I’m obsessed.



The Mini Neuf is special & the way you feel about the Neuf is how I feel about the larger version.
For me taupe & chalk offer a wide range of diversity in all year round wearing. I also think the
Chalk is an unusual color that lends itself to wearing in the fall.


----------



## Monaliceke

WillWordForBags said:


> I love the Mini Neuf so much, I’m thinking of getting a Taupe. For those who have taupe, is it too close to camel to have both in the same style?
> I’m also considering the Black and even the Chalk, even though I already have that color in the Un Nano.
> Feedback much appreciated.


Here’s my Trio Gris with Camel comparison.  I guess we can consider the ‘gris’ as taupe?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Love Of My Life said:


> The Mini Neuf is special & the way you feel about the Neuf is how I feel about the larger version.
> For me taupe & chalk offer a wide range of diversity in all year round wearing. I also think the
> Chalk is an unusual color that lends itself to wearing in the fall.


I feel you. If I used bigger bags, that full size Neuf would definitely be in my collection.
I am just crazy about that Mini. And Chalk is one of my favorite colors. I just have 3 other bags in that same tone (included an Un Nano) but it's still on my list. I have even thought about getting a duplicate camel. That's how much I love that little cutie.


----------



## WillWordForBags

strobe said:


> This is how I feel about the un nano! I have moka and black, but I'm also considering cognac (if it the huit mini doesn't restock) and even taupe, which is SO similar to the moka lol. However, in your case, I think camel and taupe are definitely way more different than the shades I'm considering. Camel is more orange (warm tone) whereas taupe is more grey (cool tone), to me they are visually so different.
> I also have the neuf mini and un nano both in black (almost all my bags are black lol), to me they are also different enough to justify both in the same color. One is top-loading and one has a flap; to me that's a huge functional difference. Maybe I'm just crazy tho LOL


Oh, btw, the Un Nano is my other favorite from Polene. I have 2 already and will probably get more in the future. I love it so go for as many as you need (or want).  That's what I love about Polene; you can get several bags for the price of one higher end designer bag and still get quality and a beautiful, unique design.


----------



## strobe

WillWordForBags said:


> I know! They’re all so different we can have one of each style in every color! Lol.
> You’re right that the taupe and camel are different temperatures so they should be different enough to have both.
> I just need another Neuf Mini. It’s become my favorite bag right now. And this is from an Un Nano lover (I have 2 of those).
> But the Neuf Mini is a special bag. I haven’t used any other bag since I got it. I’m obsessed.


Also the price point being so reasonable makes me want to amass even more x___x i definitely shouldn't lol. they just make me so happy though!
The neuf mini is gorgeous and also a style that I love! How are you feeling about chalk? I think you mentioned earlier you're interested. Since it got restocked recently, maybe that's worth considering. I love the look of chalk and was contemplating it myself... but I also know that I'm only comfortable in dark colors.


----------



## strobe

@WillWordForBags oops I just saw your reply about chalk! I was typing my response before you sent that, sorry!


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> I feel you. If I used bigger bags, that full size Neuf would definitely be in my collection.
> I am just crazy about that Mini. And Chalk is one of my favorite colors. I just have 3 other bags in that same tone (included an Un Nano) but it's still on my list. I have even thought about getting a duplicate camel. That's how much I love that little cutie.


Shall we both order the mini neuf in chalk and become bag twins? 
I am holding out for now because I have 3 more stressful work meetings to get through in sept, was thinking of waiting until maximum stress level to click add to cart LOL. 
But I may be sad if I’m stressed and it’s OOS hahahaha…


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

windnocturne said:


> Shall we both order the mini neuf in chalk and become bag twins?
> I am holding out for now because I have 3 more stressful work meetings to get through in sept, was thinking of waiting until maximum stress level to click add to cart LOL.
> But I may be sad if I’m stressed and it’s OOS hahahaha…



You both get me to want a mini Neuf now 
The only thing holding me back is that I'm afraid I won't love it as much as I love my regular Neuf..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> You both get me to want a mini Neuf now
> The only thing holding me back is that I'm afraid I won't love it as much as I love my regular Neuf..


@windnocturne  had been enabling me for a long time with the mini neuf. The only thing stopping me is that it is wider in depth with another bag of mine that I found to be too wide and juts out against me. I've seen the mini neuf in black once and it's a darling!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

frenziedhandbag said:


> @windnocturne  had been enabling me for a long time with the mini neuf. The only thing stopping me is that it is wider in depth with another bag of mine that I found to be too wide and juts out against me. I've seen the mini neuf in black once and it's a darling!



We must be strong  
I think Dix is on the top of my wishlist right now. 

For those of you that discovered Polene earlier than me - do Polene advertise price increases or do they just happen? With them opening a new store in NY and generally "all" raw materials increasing in price (don't know how the price development of leather has been) , I am worried that there will be an adjustment of price very soon..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> We must be strong
> I think Dix is on the top of my wishlist right now.


I'm eyeing Dix as well! 
It is hard to be strong when you brought up a very valid point. Price increase.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Shall we both order the mini neuf in chalk and become bag twins?
> I am holding out for now because I have 3 more stressful work meetings to get through in sept, was thinking of waiting until maximum stress level to click add to cart LOL.
> But I may be sad if I’m stressed and it’s OOS hahahaha…


Oh, yeah. That's the best medicine for your stress. I would have ordered a Neuf Mini in chalk ages ago if I didn't already have an Un Nano in chalk. I would go back and get the Un Nano in another color, if I would have known that the Neuf Mini in chalk was coming. So I'm trying to choose another color and taupe seems like the closest to chalk without being chalk, lol. Went to the doctor's office yesterday and 2 nurses were complimenting my Neuf Mini. Wherever I go, my little cutie gets noticed.
And something happens to me that hadn't happened in a while, which is that I myself sit and hold my bag on my lap and stare at it, admiring it, as if it were my first designer bag.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Oh, yeah. That's the best medicine for your stress. I would have ordered a Neuf Mini in chalk ages ago if I didn't already have an Un Nano in chalk. I would go back and get the Un Nano in another color, if I would have known that the Neuf Mini in chalk was coming. So I'm trying to choose another color and taupe seems like the closest to chalk without being chalk, lol. Went to the doctor's office yesterday and 2 nurses were complimenting my Neuf Mini. Wherever I go, my little cutie gets noticed.
> And something happens to me that hadn't happened in a while, which is that I myself sit and hold my bag on my lap and stare at it, admiring it, as if it were my first designer bag.


Go for the mini neuf in taupe! 
I think you may love the shade of this taupe more than the LC crossbody taupe.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Hi guys. What do you do to a bag strap that squeaks once used? My un nano strap squeaks as soon as I use it.. maybe the handle..should I put moisturizer or oil?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> And something happens to me that hadn't happened in a while, which is that I myself sit and hold my bag on my lap and stare at it, admiring it, as if it were my first designer bag.


You are absolutely an ACE enabler!


----------



## Love Of My Life

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> We must be strong
> I think Dix is on the top of my wishlist right now.
> 
> For those of you that discovered Polene earlier than me - do Polene advertise price increases or do they just happen? With them opening a new store in NY and generally "all" raw materials increasing in price (don't know how the price development of leather has been) , I am worried that there will be an adjustment of price very soon..



With gaining of popularity of these various styles I suspect a price increase might come maybe after the
holidays when many design houses raise their prices ( Jan, Mar, Sept)


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Love Of My Life said:


> With gaining of popularity of these various styles I suspect a price increase might come maybe after the
> holidays when many design houses raise their prices ( Jan, Mar, Sept)


Yes, so do I. That's why I hope they announce it before they do *fingerscrossed


----------



## WillWordForBags

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> You both get me to want a mini Neuf now
> The only thing holding me back is that I'm afraid I won't love it as much as I love my regular Neuf..


You will love it. The Mini is glorious.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Go for the mini neuf in taupe!
> I think you may love the shade of this taupe more than the LC crossbody taupe.


Thank you. You read my mind!
I was just thinking that same thing, which is why I hesitated on ordering the LC City Crossbody in taupe again. I mean, if I love the Mini Neuf so much and if the taupe and camel are different enough to justify having both, then why am I insisting on getting a bag that has underwhelmed me twice?
And then my answer is: "Well, but that LC poster said that she didn't love it at first either but that after using it, she started to love it..."
But then I thought about the shade of taupe of the LC being too grayish and not warm and beigey like the Polene taupe... We are becoming bag philosophers at this point, lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you. You read my mind!
> I was just thinking that same thing, which is why I hesitated on ordering the LC City Crossbody in taupe again. I mean, if I love the Mini Neuf so much and if the taupe and camel are different enough to justify having both, then why am I insisting on getting a bag that has underwhelmed me twice?
> And then my answer is: "Well, but that LC poster said that she didn't love it at first either but that after using it, she started to love it..."
> But then I thought about the shade of taupe of the LC being too grayish and not warm and beigey like the Polene taupe... We are becoming bag philosophers at this point, lol.



The Taupe is a gorgeous  & not the typical shade & quite the contrast compared to the Chalk
The taupe is very cool looking besides.
I love the Chalk & find it very wearable. I'm looking forward to wearing it in the fall with tones
of grey, taupes, off whites & neutrals. It just simply works & if you are a gal that likes prints
it will work with prints as well, JMO


----------



## WillWordForBags

Love Of My Life said:


> The Taupe is a gorgeous  & not the typical shade & quite the contrast compared to the Chalk
> The taupe is very cool looking besides.
> I love the Chalk & find it very wearable. I'm looking forward to wearing it in the fall with tones
> of grey, taupes, off whites & neutrals. It just simply works & if you are a gal that likes prints
> it will work with prints as well, JMO


That's a great assessment. I love the chalk. I wear it so much. It goes with everything in my closet. I would just prefer a color I don't already have so much of. That's why I'm looking at the taupe. I was going to get a Tonka in taupe but the Tonka shape plus the inside leather folds have kept me from ordering it. 
I am just Club Neuf Mini all the way and loooveee the way the bag stays open without being unsafe. I only need one hand to grab things. It's a remarkable idea.
I'm gonna go back and stalk photos of this thread to see the color contrast between the camel and the taupe, just to support my desire to order a Neuf Mini in taupe...  
Btw, I'm an OG but I never learned if there was a way to look at the photos of a thread without having to scroll through all the comments.


----------



## buluuuu

Have been quietly reading the thread since p.290 and feel like I should make myself known 
Used to exclusively wear premium designer handbags until I visited the Polene store back in Feb this year and have since got 3 Beris, a mini nuit, an Un backpack, a micro Un and a Dix.
IMO Polene is truly a breath of fresh air in the bag world with their elegant yet unique designs, top-notch quality and friendly price points.


----------



## WillWordForBags

buluuuu said:


> Have been quietly reading the thread since p.290 and feel like I should make myself known
> Used to exclusively wear premium designer handbags until I visited the Polene store back in Feb this year and have since got 3 Beris, an Un backpack, a micro Un and a Dix.
> IMO Polene is truly a breath of fresh air in the bag world with their elegant yet unique designs, top-notch quality and friendly price points.


Welcome my dear. We are all enablers here so you're in the right place. 
We feel the same way about Polene being a breath of fresh air. I see you're a Beri fan. It's a gorgeous, unique bag for sure.


----------



## Love Of My Life

buluuuu said:


> Have been quietly reading the thread since p.290 and feel like I should make myself known
> Used to exclusively wear premium designer handbags until I visited the Polene store back in Feb this year and have since got 3 Beris, an Un backpack, a micro Un and a Dix.
> IMO Polene is truly a breath of fresh air in the bag world with their elegant yet unique designs, top-notch quality and friendly price points.



Aren't many of us lucky that we can pivot from our high end designer bags & be content purchasing
a really stylish functional bag like Polene..it is a breath of fresh air & the way so many of us style
& wear the bag just makes it that more fun to look..


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillWordForBags said:


> That's a great assessment. I love the chalk. I wear it so much. It goes with everything in my closet. I would just prefer a color I don't already have so much of. That's why I'm looking at the taupe. I was going to get a Tonka in taupe but the Tonka shape plus the inside leather folds have kept me from ordering it.
> I am just Club Neuf Mini all the way and loooveee the way the bag stays open without being unsafe. I only need one hand to grab things. It's a remarkable idea.
> I'm gonna go back and stalk photos of this thread to see the color contrast between the camel and the taupe, just to support my desire to order a Neuf Mini in taupe...
> Btw, I'm an OG but I never learned if there was a way to look at the photos of a thread without having to scroll through all the comments.


 I'm an OG as well & in spite of the thread being long, it's just as informative from my perspective to
go through it again .. JMO


----------



## buluuuu

Love Of My Life said:


> Aren't many of us lucky that we can pivot from our high end designer bags & be content purchasing
> a really stylish functional bag like Polene..it is a breath of fresh air & the way so many of us style
> & wear the bag just makes it that more fun to look..


I totally agreed! Especially with the situation we are living in, I'd prefer to be more conscious on 1. my spending habit and 2. brands that I support 

Side note, can people kindly do a PSA when the Un Nano in Moka restock? TIA!


----------



## waterlily112

I just received the numero dix in chalk today & I already love it! Glad I chose this color instead of black. I think my fur baby is impressed by the leather smell too!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Looking at Mini Neuf in taupe vs the camel I already have. I guess taupe is different enough from camel. 

My camel is lighter in person, so I’m guessing the taupe will be lighter too. 

Also looking at the burgundy. Anyone seen this leather in this color IRL? Is it as bright and rich as it shows or darker and colder? 
Feedback welcomed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillWordForBags said:


> Looking at Mini Neuf in taupe vs the camel I already have. I guess taupe is different enough from camel.
> 
> My camel is lighter in person, so I’m guessing the taupe will be lighter too.
> 
> Also looking at the burgundy. Anyone seen this leather in this color IRL? Is it as bright and rich as it shows or darker and colder?
> Feedback welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 5601323
> 
> 
> IMO, the "Taupe" reads a shade deeper than the image shown on Polene's website


IMO, the "Taupe" reads a shade deeper than the image shown on Polene's website ( don't know
why my response is tagged onto yours, sorry.)
The Taupe & Chalk in particular to me read like vintage Armani colors.. that's what the appeal is for me, personally
The kind of color you really can't describe but it is unique & interesting
The Taupe is very a distinctive color & my Chalk is not white/grey tones either, just a soft tone
& that's what makes it so wearable for all year around wear, JMO


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> That's a great assessment. I love the chalk. I wear it so much. It goes with everything in my closet. I would just prefer a color I don't already have so much of. That's why I'm looking at the taupe. I was going to get a Tonka in taupe but the Tonka shape plus the inside leather folds have kept me from ordering it.
> I am just Club Neuf Mini all the way and loooveee the way the bag stays open without being unsafe. I only need one hand to grab things. It's a remarkable idea.
> I'm gonna go back and stalk photos of this thread to see the color contrast between the camel and the taupe, just to support my desire to order a Neuf Mini in taupe...
> Btw, I'm an OG but I never learned if there was a way to look at the photos of a thread without having to scroll through all the comments.


You have definitely enabled me with all your positive reviews of the neuf mini. It just happened that I was being a little irked by a flap bag that would flop open if I didn’t shut it properly, but having to find the magnetic clasp to align it to shut it would take a few seconds. And then you said what I was thinking about the mini neuf that it’s secure yet easy to reach into… you read my mind too!! 

So far I’ve just been using the search function to comb posts to look for photos of bags… not sure if there’s a more efficient way of doing it lol.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Looking at Mini Neuf in taupe vs the camel I already have. I guess taupe is different enough from camel.
> 
> My camel is lighter in person, so I’m guessing the taupe will be lighter too.
> 
> Also looking at the burgundy. Anyone seen this leather in this color IRL? Is it as bright and rich as it shows or darker and colder?
> Feedback welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 5601323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601325


Here are a few pics I have of my burgundy Dix. The first one is outdoors, the other two are indoors.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Love Of My Life said:


> IMO, the "Taupe" reads a shade deeper than the image shown on Polene's website ( don't know
> why my response is tagged onto yours, sorry.)
> The Taupe & Chalk in particular to me read like vintage Armani colors.. that's what the appeal is for me, personally
> The kind of color you really can't describe but it is unique & interesting
> The Taupe is very a distinctive color & my Chalk is not white/grey tones either, just a soft tone
> & that's what makes it so wearable for all year around wear, JMO


Agreed. They are very special, sophisticated colors. Can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> You have definitely enabled me with all your positive reviews of the neuf mini. It just happened that I was being a little irked by a flap bag that would flop open if I didn’t shut it properly, but having to find the magnetic clasp to align it to shut it would take a few seconds. And then you said what I was thinking about the mini neuf that it’s secure yet easy to reach into… you read my mind too!!
> 
> So far I’ve just been using the search function to comb posts to look for photos of bags… not sure if there’s a more efficient way of doing it lol.


I admit. I am a proud enabler. 

I’ve just had so many bags throughout the years, that when I find one that feels different and special, I just want to have it in every color, haha. 

You should definitely give the Mini Neuf a try. I am now deciding between taupe and burgundy, but I will surely end up with more of these little cuties, because I have not even looked at any of my other bags (haven’t even worn my Huit Mini in Almond) since I got it and it’s become my everyday favorite.


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few pics I have of my burgundy Dix. The first one is outdoors, the other two are indoors.
> View attachment 5601406
> View attachment 5601408
> View attachment 5601410


Wow. This color looks so gorgeous. 
Thank you! Wish I knew if it looked the same in the Neuf style. 
I have noticed the colors vary depending on style and leather. 
Congrats on this stunning shade which suits the Dix perfectly, adding a modern twist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> But then I thought about the shade of taupe of the LC being too grayish and not warm and beigey like the Polene taupe..


One more vote for mini neuf in taupe cos you love the style and it works for you. For LC, it had already underwhelmed you twice and for me if I do not want to move into a bag immediately, that meant something. I've bought bags sight unseen (full of excitement) and when it arrived, it felt just meh. I was not inclined to cut the tags and use it. To me, that's an indication that the bag is perhaps not for me.

I really do like the taupe but I don't seem to have a good grasp of the color from various pics and videos I had seen.


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> One more vote for mini neuf in taupe cos you love the style and it works for you. For LC, it had already underwhelmed you twice and for me if I do not want to move into a bag immediately, that meant something. I've bought bags sight unseen (full of excitement) and when it arrived, it felt just meh. I was not inclined to cut the tags and use it. To me, that's an indication that the bag is perhaps not for me.
> 
> I really do like the taupe but I don't seem to have a good grasp of the color from various pics and videos I had seen.


You are 100% right. Thank you. I don’t feel like ordering the LC City Crossbody anymore. Maybe in the future. 
The Polene taupe seems to be the perfect shade; not too gray and not too beige.


----------



## Love Of My Life

WillWordForBags said:


> You are 100% right. Thank you. I don’t feel like ordering the LC City Crossbody anymore. Maybe in the future.
> The Polene taupe seems to be the perfect shade; not too gray and not too beige.



It is the perfect neutral shade. Taupe conjures up different color images in our head & so it is hard to get
a color read. The worst thing that could happen is that if one is not happy with the shade one can
return it. So while I am not dismissing shipping fees, IMO the taupe is a very sophisticated,unique
color & the Neuf style just makes a statement with the subtle details.
The Cognac color looks very rich & saturated & contemplating this color perhaps
We just don't see the newness that these bags offer in the marketplace
I wore mine the other day into an upscale NYC store & several "bag specialists" commented.
They had not heard of the brand & if I said it had a price tag other than what we know it costs,
nothing to challenge. It spoke, taste, style, quality all the bells & whistles. Enough said, JMO


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Looking at Mini Neuf in taupe vs the camel I already have. I guess taupe is different enough from camel.
> 
> My camel is lighter in person, so I’m guessing the taupe will be lighter too.
> 
> Also looking at the burgundy. Anyone seen this leather in this color IRL? Is it as bright and rich as it shows or darker and colder?
> Feedback welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 5601323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601325





WillWordForBags said:


> Wow. This color looks so gorgeous.
> Thank you! Wish I knew if it looked the same in the Neuf style.
> I have noticed the colors vary depending on style and leather.
> Congrats on this stunning shade which suits the Dix perfectly, adding a modern twist.


I remember seeing a burgundy neuf on this forum and found it in the Polene Numero Neuf thread post #163 here by @purly :





						Polene numero neuf
					

Thanks. I'm finding that it may be too much bag for me, though. Weirdly enough. The color is just divine, however. I can't keep from staring at it. You have a Fresh Almond, don't you?  No, I don't.  There was a Neuf on Depop a few weeks ago that someone posted about-it sold for $250 or something...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## windnocturne

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few pics I have of my burgundy Dix. The first one is outdoors, the other two are indoors.
> View attachment 5601406
> View attachment 5601408
> View attachment 5601410


You take such gorgeous pictures and your bag looks stunning.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Love Of My Life said:


> It is the perfect neutral shade. IMO the taupe is a very sophisticated,unique
> color & the Neuf style just makes a statement with the subtle details.


I was 80% set to order the mini neuf in chalk but what you just shared with the taupe is swaying me again.


----------



## windnocturne

Chalk mini neuf is OOS though taupe still available…!


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> I remember seeing a burgundy neuf on this forum and found it in the Polene Numero Neuf thread post #163 here by @purly :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polene numero neuf
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm finding that it may be too much bag for me, though. Weirdly enough. The color is just divine, however. I can't keep from staring at it. You have a Fresh Almond, don't you?  No, I don't.  There was a Neuf on Depop a few weeks ago that someone posted about-it sold for $250 or something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Yes! Thank you, darling. I saw the photos. The burgundy looks beautiful too. Now it's between taupe and burgundy (maybe even both at some point, but gotta start with one color first, lol). I'll keep you posted. You've helped me a great deal.


----------



## JenJBS

windnocturne said:


> You take such gorgeous pictures and your bag looks stunning.



Thank you!    Very kind of you to say.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

Following my previous post about being sent a defect Cyme bag, they sent another one out and this one had a massive dent on the front of the bag! I emailed Polene and I was within the 14 day return policy and requested a return as this is the second bag that has arrived with dents on it? They emailed me back and refused and said it’s the handle that has dented it during transit and it will eventually come out as it’s leather! They took nearly 2 weeks to get back to me so now out of the return window and the dent is still there! I have found there customer service so poor and rude and they are just guessing what caused the defect and that it’s going to come out! After buying 5 bags from them over the years I will now refuse to buy from them ever again! Just thought I’d warn people if they try and fob people off with this excuse and going to keep at them about it till I get to return it!


----------



## purly

WillWordForBags said:


> Yes! Thank you, darling. I saw the photos. The burgundy looks beautiful too. Now it's between taupe and burgundy (maybe even both at some point, but gotta start with one color first, lol). I'll keep you posted. You've helped me a great deal.



Happy to post more color comparison photos if you want. I have a lot of different colors of leathers in my collection. None are quite the same as this burgundy. It's such a great color, but I do wish they would release a belt or something to match.


----------



## Love Of My Life

michellemaggiemoo said:


> Following my previous post about being sent a defect Cyme bag, they sent another one out and this one had a massive dent on the front of the bag! I emailed Polene and I was within the 14 day return policy and requested a return as this is the second bag that has arrived with dents on it? They emailed me back and refused and said it’s the handle that has dented it during transit and it will eventually come out as it’s leather! They took nearly 2 weeks to get back to me so now out of the return window and the dent is still there! I have found there customer service so poor and rude and they are just guessing what caused the defect and that it’s going to come out! After buying 5 bags from them over the years I will now refuse to buy from them ever again! Just thought I’d warn people if they try and fob people off with this excuse and going to keep at them about it till I get to return it!



I don't like hearing this as it puts a very bad taste in the mouths of us repeat buyers & potentially new
buyers.
While I do like Polene's bags that was the one concern I had (customer service) I decided to place an order.
With AMEX I had no concerns if I had an issue to deal with & POlene wasn't responsive
I had no issues receiving the Taupe & after a thorough inspection the bag was perfect. I looked
for everything that was noted on this thread from posters.. no flaws at all
I then ordered the Chalk & no issues there either.
However, receiving a response as posted & the comment it's a "dent" is
totally unacceptable.
I know it is not easy, but if you paid with a credit card I would dispute the charge with images
& correspondence as indicated.
Hoping this will work out for you & so sorry that you are dealing with this.
NO CUSTOMER LOYALTY ...how fast many of these new handbag houses forget about their "clients"
who are repeat buyers


----------



## buluuuu

Deleted


----------



## WillWordForBags

purly said:


> Happy to post more color comparison photos if you want. I have a lot of different colors of leathers in my collection. None are quite the same as this burgundy. It's such a great color, but I do wish they would release a belt or something to match.


Of course. Do share your colors please, so we can compare.  What is your take on how the burgundy looks in real life as compared to the photos?


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

michellemaggiemoo said:


> Following my previous post about being sent a defect Cyme bag, they sent another one out and this one had a massive dent on the front of the bag! I emailed Polene and I was within the 14 day return policy and requested a return as this is the second bag that has arrived with dents on it? They emailed me back and refused and said it’s the handle that has dented it during transit and it will eventually come out as it’s leather! They took nearly 2 weeks to get back to me so now out of the return window and the dent is still there! I have found there customer service so poor and rude and they are just guessing what caused the defect and that it’s going to come out! After buying 5 bags from them over the years I will now refuse to buy from them ever again! Just thought I’d warn people if they try and fob people off with this excuse and going to keep at them about it till I get to return it!


That's not ok! How could a bag get dented inside a box? Did the box arrive in good condition? Would you mind sharing a photo of the bag for us to see what Polene expect us to accept?


----------



## purly

WillWordForBags said:


> Of course. Do share your colors please, so we can compare.  What is your take on how the burgundy looks in real life as compared to the photos?



It's a very deep berry color, with a lot of brown and purple in it.


----------



## strobe

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> That's not ok! How could a bag get dented inside a box? Did the box arrive in good condition? Would you mind sharing a photo of the bag for us to see what Polene expect us to accept?


That's what I was thinking... The bags even get packed into their own boxes within the shipping box and in my experience have plenty of room inside, so if the handle of the dented it, it's because of how they packed it lol.


----------



## windnocturne

Not sure if this is new or people already knew this - regular sized neuf now comes in nude as well!








						Number Nine - Nude textured leather - Polène
					

Edition - Nude Textured Leather The “Numéro Neuf”, organic in style, combines perfectly the qualities of suppleness and hold. Designed...




					euro.polene-paris.com


----------



## poleneceline

I hope everyone that wears pastels/light colored clothes buys this pink Neuf because I love this color so much! It's so cute!


----------



## poleneceline

Lexx Aguirre on TikTok
					

The way these bags have me in a chokehold #polenebag #bagcollection #handbagreview #designerbagcheck




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## poleneceline

NT on TikTok
					

Unboxing Polene number 9 #Polene #Paris #whatibought




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## poleneceline

Mummy on TikTok
					

Polene paris #fpy #polene #poleneinparis #crewlife #emilyinparis




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## purly

strobe said:


> That's what I was thinking... The bags even get packed into their own boxes within the shipping box and in my experience have plenty of room inside, so if the handle of the dented it, it's because of how they packed it lol.



Could customs have unpacked it to check it and then packed it back in wrong?


----------



## dearbag

windnocturne said:


> Not sure if this is new or people already knew this - regular sized neuf now comes in nude as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Nine - Nude textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> Edition - Nude Textured Leather The “Numéro Neuf”, organic in style, combines perfectly the qualities of suppleness and hold. Designed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euro.polene-paris.com



Do you know if this (pink?) nude is the same color as the dune color in the mini neuf? I’m so confused about their colors. They look so close.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poleneinblack said:


> Lexx Aguirre on TikTok
> 
> 
> The way these bags have me in a chokehold #polenebag #bagcollection #handbagreview #designerbagcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com


Thank you for sharing this video. I love the look of the Tonca and was thinking how to adjust the shoulder strap to make it a shoulder bag.


----------



## JenJBS

dearbag said:


> Do you know if this (pink?) nude is the same color as the dune color in the mini neuf? I’m so confused about their colors. They look so close.



I have the mini in Dune, and thought the same thing. I really want to see them side by side.


----------



## poleneceline

Since I've been thinking about the Celine Ava and Romy, I wonder if people have compared them to the Dix and Umi. Does the Umi's leather and zipper soften over time? It definitely felt very stiff when I tried it.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

JenJBS said:


> I have the mini in Dune, and thought the same thing. I really want to see them side by side.



To compare colors I screen shotted the close up of the leathers below the bag descriptions, and compared them. Here is nude and dune side by side. I have no idea if they look different IRL but due to the web site they should.


----------



## buluuuu

poleneinblack said:


> Lexx Aguirre on TikTok
> 
> 
> The way these bags have me in a chokehold #polenebag #bagcollection #handbagreview #designerbagcheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com


Did anyone figure out how she converts Tonca into a shoulder bag???
I am very tempted now seeing that.....


----------



## windnocturne

buluuuu said:


> Did anyone figure out how she converts Tonca into a shoulder bag???
> I am very tempted now seeing that.....


When I stared closely it looked like she’d looped the strap around above the opening somehow, but wouldn’t this affect the bag opening actually?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

buluuuu said:


> Did anyone figure out how she converts Tonca into a shoulder bag???
> I am very tempted now seeing that.....


I did a screenshot of the video. It seems that the strap went through the loop holder at the side but that loop holder should be narrow to only let the strap go through once? It also looked like there is something white at the side (not sure whether that is the Polene tag).


----------



## JenJBS

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> To compare colors I screen shotted the close up of the leathers below the bag descriptions, and compared them. Here is nude and dune side by side. I have no idea if they look different IRL but due to the web site they should.
> 
> View attachment 5603043


Dune irl does not look like the Dune patch online. It does look really close to the Nude color. I've become really frustrated with Polene not showing their colors accurately online.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JenJBS said:


> Dune irl does not look like the Dune patch online. It does look really close to the Nude color. I've become really frustrated with Polene not showing their colors accurately online.


 
Dune to my eye looks like it has a pink undertone whereas the Nude looks softer in hue..
Perhaps contacting Polene might give you some clarity in color & also the dyes take different
with every skin order some variations are to be expected.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> That's not ok! How could a bag get dented inside a box? Did the box arrive in good condition? Would you mind sharing a photo of the bag for us to see what Polene expect us to accept?


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

michellemaggiemoo said:


> View attachment 5603249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603251


I know it’s only small but it’s still not a cheap bag and it’s on the front and it really bugs me! The straps are so thin I doubt it would be that? Just disgusted with their reply which is such a shame as I love their bags! It’s hard because in the photo it doesn’t look that bad but in real life it’s so noticeable!


----------



## JenJBS

Love Of My Life said:


> Dune to my eye looks like it has a pink undertone whereas the Nude looks softer in hue..
> Perhaps contacting Polene might give you some clarity in color & also the dyes take different
> with every skin order some variations are to be expected.



I tried contacting them weeks ago. No response.


----------



## escamillo

poleneinblack said:


> Since I've been thinking about the Celine Ava and Romy, I wonder if people have compared them to the Dix and Umi. Does the Umi's leather and zipper soften over time? It definitely felt very stiff when I tried it.


Ugh same exact dilemma with the Romy. I’ve seen a tip floating around to run wax paper over both sides of the zipper to improve it. I’m leaning toward ordering the Umi and trying that out.


----------



## Katinahat

Donauwaller said:


> In case you're interested...
> Here's a little wimb for my Numero Un Nano. I always leave the snaps open, except for storing the bag. Very happy with this little darling
> 
> View attachment 5582105


Very helpful. Thanks. What shade is your bag?


----------



## Donauwaller

Katinahat said:


> Very helpful. Thanks. What shade is your bag?


Thanks - it's the bordeaux!


----------



## buluuuu

Hey all, I just received the Umi in Clay but upon closer inspection the leather seemed to be damaged on one side, but the other side looks completely fine so want to double check with the Umi owners to see whether it's a common issue?


----------



## minimal

buluuuu said:


> Hey all, I just received the Umi in Clay but upon closer inspection the leather seemed to be damaged on one side, but the other side looks completely fine so want to double check with the Umi owners to see whether it's a common issue?
> 
> View attachment 5604189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604191


I do not own an umi, but that is definitely something I would email about to inquire about an exchange or return. That is unacceptable...


----------



## Love Of My Life

buluuuu said:


> Hey all, I just received the Umi in Clay but upon closer inspection the leather seemed to be damaged on one side, but the other side looks completely fine so want to double check with the Umi owners to see whether it's a common issue?
> 
> View attachment 5604189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604191



That is clearly a flaw. You should insist on a return & nothing short of that, IMO
It's totally unacceptable


----------



## windnocturne

Love Of My Life said:


> That is clearly a flaw. You should insist on a return & nothing short of that, IMO
> It's totally unacceptable


Agree! 
Please keep us updated. I believe there was a PF member who had a similar issue with her neuf mini and was able to exchange the bag without much fuss if I recall correctly. 
However, Polene really should improve their QC checks before shipping out their bags! I almost feel like sending them an email to tell them so, if not they are turning away so many potential customers who would rather pay for more expensive bags with better QC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> However, Polene really should improve their QC checks before shipping out their bags! I almost feel like sending them an email to tell them so, if not they are turning away so many potential customers


100% agree.


----------



## buluuuu

minimal said:


> I do not own an umi, but that is definitely something I would email about to inquire about an exchange or return. That is unacceptable...





Love Of My Life said:


> That is clearly a flaw. You should insist on a return & nothing short of that, IMO
> It's totally unacceptable





windnocturne said:


> Agree!
> Please keep us updated. I believe there was a PF member who had a similar issue with her neuf mini and was able to exchange the bag without much fuss if I recall correctly.
> However, Polene really should improve their QC checks before shipping out their bags! I almost feel like sending them an email to tell them so, if not they are turning away so many potential customers who would rather pay for more expensive bags with better QC.





frenziedhandbag said:


> 100% agree.


Thank you all  I did reach out yesterday and will defo keep you posted!


----------



## Abirdloverr

Hey all! Just received my Numero Un Nano and I really love it! Just had a curious quesiton. I think mine might have been used? It's not a huge deal but want to confirm with others who had this. The back pocket definitely came creased (as if something was put in there). If anyone can confirm if their's came the same way that'd be appreciated! Otherwise I'm happy! Really lightweight and easy to carry. Thanks!


----------



## lattelover

Abirdloverr said:


> Hey all! Just received my Numero Un Nano and I really love it! Just had a curious quesiton. I think mine might have been used? It's not a huge deal but want to confirm with others who had this. The back pocket definitely came creased (as if something was put in there). If anyone can confirm if their's came the same way that'd be appreciated! Otherwise I'm happy! Really lightweight and easy to carry. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604924
> View attachment 5604922



So pretty! I have this same cutie in black and one in camel and LOVE them both so much. I reach for them both very frequently. I honestly don't remember the crease issue with mine but maybe others have noticed. Are there any other signs of use you saw?


----------



## itsalexmimi

Does anyone have a real life picture of the Tonca in Maple? I am considering Maple or Dune, so torn!!!


----------



## purplehilighter

JenJBS said:


> Here are a few pics I have of my burgundy Dix. The first one is outdoors, the other two are indoors.
> View attachment 5601406
> View attachment 5601408
> View attachment 5601410


So tempted to get the Dix hobo in Burgundy now....


----------



## Donauwaller

To all who own the Numero Un (the large one): Could someone please kindly measure for me the width of the shoulder strap? Can't find it anywhere, and I assume it's wider than the one on the Nano. I'm playing with the idea of making a diy backpack...


----------



## kombucha

Abirdloverr said:


> Hey all! Just received my Numero Un Nano and I really love it! Just had a curious quesiton. I think mine might have been used? It's not a huge deal but want to confirm with others who had this. The back pocket definitely came creased (as if something was put in there). If anyone can confirm if their's came the same way that'd be appreciated! Otherwise I'm happy! Really lightweight and easy to carry. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604924
> View attachment 5604922



I don’t think it looks used, my LV cardholder looked like this and i read it was normal online. Either way this wouldn’t bother me too much since the pocket is on the back.


----------



## lilchoconut

New beri color!!

Perhaps there will be a new fall colors release


----------



## Rovercat

Donauwaller said:


> To all who own the Numero Un (the large one): Could someone please kindly measure for me the width of the shoulder strap? Can't find it anywhere, and I assume it's wider than the one on the Nano. I'm playing with the idea of making a diy backpack...



It’s 1.9-2 cm


----------



## Antonia

lilchoconut said:


> New beri color!!
> 
> Perhaps there will be a new fall colors release
> 
> View attachment 5606906


I hope so.  I'm more drawn to darker colors for handbags.  I hope to see an olive green Neuf someday (besides the lilac color-which never came to fruition).


----------



## Donauwaller

Rovercat said:


> It’s 1.9-2 cm


Thanks a lot


----------



## poleneceline

buluuuu said:


> Hey all, I just received the Umi in Clay but upon closer inspection the leather seemed to be damaged on one side, but the other side looks completely fine so want to double check with the Umi owners to see whether it's a common issue?
> 
> View attachment 5604189
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604191



Honestly, sometimes I see people talking about crooked stitches or crooked/uneven folds and I personally don't find issues with any of that. However, this looks pretty ugly and I wonder if the damage will only get worse as you try to use it. That looks like it's cracking or peeling apart already? Get an exchange or your money back.


----------



## Naminé

.


----------



## Passerine123

Hmmmm…good for the brand and US customers, but I kind of wish they had kept to just one store.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Passerine123 said:


> Hmmmm…good for the brand and US customers, but I kind of wish they had kept to just one store.


Why???


----------



## Passerine123

Because they've already been shown to have problems on the business side of the company. Troubles responding to customers, manufacturing issues (that's what killed the Numero Deux), keeping up with existing demand, etc. Unless they've gotten a really solid business manager, they could be spreading themselves too thin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Passerine123 said:


> Because they've already been shown to have problems on the business side of the company. Troubles responding to customers, manufacturing issues (that's what killed the Numero Deux), keeping up with existing demand, etc. Unless they've gotten a really solid business manager, they could be spreading themselves too thin.


Customer service issues combined with quality issues is a killer for a new brand, especially here
in NYC..
NYC is tough to do business in especially with "bag issues", so hopefully Polene has stepped up their game.
I also think that the cache of buying something in Paris has a certain aura . JMO


----------



## wsuep

I


----------



## JenJBS

Love Of My Life said:


> Customer service issues combined with quality issues is a killer for a new brand, especially here
> in NYC..
> NYC is tough to do business in especially with "bag issues", so hopefully Polene has stepped up their game.
> I also think that the cache of buying something in Paris has a certain aura . JMO


Since I buy online I would be happy for it to ship from New York if that is faster than shipping from Paris. And return costs won't be so bad sending back to New York, which will be nice and make returns cheaper.


----------



## djbananasmoothie

Is the Polene Numero Un Mini anyone's favorite? I waited too long and didn't get the backpack version, but I love the shape of the Un Mini. I also love the look of the gold chain. I have heard that the chain really digs into the shoulders. Anyone find any solutions to the that? Do you just keep it light in terms of what's in it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

JenJBS said:


> Since I buy online I would be happy for it to ship from New York if that is faster than shipping from Paris. And return costs won't be so bad sending back to New York, which will be nice and make returns cheaper.


 Likely there will be sales tax & a delivery fee. Would think the delivery fee being shipped from NY
would likely be close to $20 ( hopefully will include insurance) unless they waive the shipping fee
but sales tax they can't elude unless your state doesn't have sales tax on handbags
 My bags came very quickly when they were shipped from Spain via DHL
 Just wondering if a client buys on line will NY take the return or deal with any customer
service issues?


----------



## Aaa12345

Does anyone own the same bag in both burgundy and cognac?  I recently purchased the Un nano in cognac and love it, but I'm now tempted to buy the burgundy Un nano as well.  I'm thinking the burgundy would be more of a fall/winter bag while I could use cognac year round.  I haven't been able to see burgundy in person though, so I'm wondering if it looks different enough from cognac to justify owning both.


----------



## windnocturne

buluuuu said:


> Thank you all  I did reach out yesterday and will defo keep you posted!


Hope Polene has replied you by now and that it’s a favourable outcome


----------



## sibsib

Aaa12345 said:


> Does anyone own the same bag in both burgundy and cognac?  I recently purchased the Un nano in cognac and love it, but I'm now tempted to buy the burgundy Un nano as well.  I'm thinking the burgundy would be more of a fall/winter bag while I could use cognac year round.  I haven't been able to see burgundy in person though, so I'm wondering if it looks different enough from cognac to justify owning both.


There are photos of my burgundy Sept on this thread, might be helpful


----------



## lilchoconut

Aaa12345 said:


> Does anyone own the same bag in both burgundy and cognac?  I recently purchased the Un nano in cognac and love it, but I'm now tempted to buy the burgundy Un nano as well.  I'm thinking the burgundy would be more of a fall/winter bag while I could use cognac year round.  I haven't been able to see burgundy in person though, so I'm wondering if it looks different enough from cognac to justify owning both.








						Polene 'family' pics
					

Thread for us to share a pic of our Polene family (aka collection). Will hare mine once my new one arrives in the next couple days.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




There's not much activity in this thread, but this post has both the burgundy and cognac bags


----------



## Aaa12345

Thank you both!


----------



## Naminé

Anyone here in NY thinking about going to the new boutique today? I would love to see pics if they allow it.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Naminé said:


> Anyone here in NY thinking about going to the new boutique today? I would love to see pics if they allow it.


I was just about to ask if anyone had gone. We need news coverage, lol. 
I am excited but also worried about being charged tax now (like @Love Of My Life mentioned). I was very happy about paying only shipping and no tax. I doubt the shipping fee will be lower if it ships from NY, so the tax will definitely add up on these bags. 

My other worry is that our beloved "niche/cult" brand will probably become more popular now. Not sure how I feel about seeing these bags everywhere now, as opposed to spotting the occasional Polener here and there. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Naminé

WillWordForBags said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone had gone. We need news coverage, lol.
> I am excited but also worried about being charged tax now (like @Love Of My Life mentioned). I was very happy about paying only shipping and no tax. I doubt the shipping fee will be lower if it ships from NY, so the tax will definitely add up on these bags.
> 
> My other worry is that our beloved "niche/cult" brand will probably become more popular now. Not sure how I feel about seeing these bags everywhere now, as opposed to spotting the occasional Polener here and there. We'll have to wait and see.


Here is the storefront taken from their FB page. It looks so pretty.

Yeah tax will definitely be applied if the bags are purchased here. That can't be avoided unfortunately. At least the returns will be easier now, I hope.


----------



## mliLV

I pre-ordered the neuf mini in burgundy. Would it be overkill to get the un nano in burgundy as well? I'm planning to go to the nyc store tomorrow to see the nanos in person.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Naminé said:


> Here is the storefront taken from their FB page. It looks so pretty.
> 
> Yeah tax will definitely be applied if the bags are purchased here. That can't be avoided unfortunately. At least the returns will be easier now, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 5609107


Thank you. That is gorgeous. 

Maybe all of our orders will have tax since they now have a store in the US. 
Hope their online orders remain tax free, at least for a while.


----------



## poleneceline

I want a store in California!


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

djbananasmoothie said:


> Is the Polene Numero Un Mini anyone's favorite? I waited too long and didn't get the backpack version, but I love the shape of the Un Mini. I also love the look of the gold chain. I have heard that the chain really digs into the shoulders. Anyone find any solutions to the that? Do you just keep it light in terms of what's in it?


I love it as well and own it in Polar but as you said, the chain becomes an issue once you pack the bag with a lot. Maybe over winter sweaters it would be more comfortable. 

I heard that you can email Polene for a piece of leather to be attached to the chain for some added comfort and tried doing so for my polar one but they said they are out of it as it’s a seasonal colour. They  sent me a link to pay for a black or a caramel one so if you are looking at those colours it could work for you.


----------



## JenJBS

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you. That is gorgeous.
> 
> Maybe all of our orders will have tax since they now have a store in the US.
> Hope their online orders remain tax free, at least for a while.



I believe their 'domestic' shipping in France was free. So maybe now with a New York store the US will be domestic. So basically trade shipping costs for tax... Guess we'll see.


----------



## Naminé

Interior shots. The inside is just as beautiful as the outside. Again, these are from their FB page since I don't live in NY:


----------



## WillWordForBags

JenJBS said:


> I believe their 'domestic' shipping in France was free. So maybe now with a New York store the US will be domestic. So basically trade shipping costs for tax... Guess we'll see.


Hope this is the case. I checked the site and as of today, it’s still tax free.


----------



## shivery.consent_0a

I’m in NY and noticed on my last order, back in July that it showed a certain amount of tax included on the checkout page. However, the price was still equal to what it showed on their site. So it seems like at least for the time being, that they’re adjusting the prices in NY so the total with tax works out to the original price. 

I just tried to do it again, you can see in the picture I’ve attached.


----------



## Naminé

shivery.consent_0a said:


> I’m in NY and noticed on my last order, back in July that it showed a certain amount of tax included on the checkout page. However, the price was still equal to what it showed on their site. So it seems like at least for the time being, that they’re adjusting the prices in NY so the total with tax works out to the original price.
> 
> I just tried to do it again, you can see in the picture I’ve attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609330


Yep, looks like it's finally happening to us American customers. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## zinacef

I hope their business will do well, I remember when Orla Kiely came to NY and was not able to sustain the expensive rent, etc… and had to file bankruptcy.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Found a tiktok from the NY store


----------



## Rovercat

Polene shoes!!

“Next, Polène said it has plans to expand its retail presence once again with a new store opening in Tokyo, slated for March/April 2023. The range of Polène products is also expected to expand with the arrival of a jewelry line and a shoe collection in the near future.“
From https://ww.fashionnetwork.com/news/Leather-goods-brand-polene-opens-new-york-flagship,1436404.html


----------



## Cathindy

Rovercat said:


> Polene shoes!!
> 
> “Next, Polène said it has plans to expand its retail presence once again with a new store opening in Tokyo, slated for March/April 2023. The range of Polène products is also expected to expand with the arrival of a jewelry line and a shoe collection in the near future.“
> From https://ww.fashionnetwork.com/news/Leather-goods-brand-polene-opens-new-york-flagship,1436404.html



Jewelry sounds interesting! If it has the same great price/quality as the bags I'm in for it!


----------



## windnocturne

Not trying to be a wet blanket but I really hope they can prioritize their QC before/while expanding further…

That said, cheers to a flourishing Polene business!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Rovercat said:


> Polene shoes!!
> 
> “Next, Polène said it has plans to expand its retail presence once again with a new store opening in Tokyo, slated for March/April 2023. The range of Polène products is also expected to expand with the arrival of a jewelry line and a shoe collection in the near future.“
> From https://ww.fashionnetwork.com/news/Leather-goods-brand-polene-opens-new-york-flagship,1436404.html


Great news!   
I want a small version of the sept lock on a bracelet!


----------



## beho

For the Umi I received today, have a tear on the leather in the front... 

I wonder will they take this as a defected bag and exchange another one for me


----------



## Love Of My Life

beho said:


> For the Umi I received today, have a tear on the leather in the front...
> 
> I wonder will they take this as a defected bag and exchange another one for me
> 
> View attachment 5609857



This is unacceptable & has the potential to put the brand in a very "bad light"
This to me is a defect. There should be no issue with a return or an exchange at their expense
If quality control issues such as this are not addressed, in spite of Polene's gaining
popularity, the company will have challenges that may be difficult to overcome, JMO


----------



## buluuuu

Quick update on my damaged Umi - after a week's of waiting, they finally came back and offered an exchange.


----------



## windnocturne

Love Of My Life said:


> This is unacceptable & has the potential to put the brand in a very "bad light"
> This to me is a defect. There should be no issue with a return or an exchange at their expense
> If quality control issues such as this are not addressed, in spite of Polene's gaining
> popularity, the company will have challenges that may be difficult to overcome, JMO


Completely agree it’s a defect, and seriously Polene should just check the bags properly before sending them out instead of incurring 2 way shipping charges for themselves?



buluuuu said:


> Quick update on my damaged Umi - after a week's of waiting, they finally came back and offered an exchange.


 Thank you for letting us know! I hope all shipping charges are covered and you get a super speedy exchange!

I must admit I was just planning to order a mini neuf but again these poor QC issues bother me and are giving me pause. Even if the company provides an exchange at their expense, I can’t help but feel like they don’t quite care about sending out defective bags? As long as majority are ok and people continue to buy from them? Says a lot about their business priorities it seems.


----------



## holdalls

windnocturne said:


> Completely agree it’s a defect, and seriously Polene should just check the bags properly before sending them out instead of incurring 2 way shipping charges for themselves?
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting us know! I hope all shipping charges are covered and you get a super speedy exchange!
> 
> I must admit I was just planning to order a mini neuf but again these poor QC issues bother me and are giving me pause. Even if the company provides an exchange at their expense, I can’t help but feel like they don’t quite care about sending out defective bags? As long as majority are ok and people continue to buy from them? Says a lot about their business priorities it seems.


True. But at the same time, all companies are like this. I've seen countless videos on YouTube about poor quality Chanel, LV, etc bags, which are sold at much much higher price points. QC is never going to be 100% (though you'd think it'd be easy to visually inspect each bag as you're done with them, right??); it just depends what % they're willing to let slip. And their willingness to do exchanges or refunds. Idk.


----------



## buluuuu

windnocturne said:


> Completely agree it’s a defect, and seriously Polene should just check the bags properly before sending them out instead of incurring 2 way shipping charges for themselves?
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting us know! I hope all shipping charges are covered and you get a super speedy exchange!
> 
> I must admit I was just planning to order a mini neuf but again these poor QC issues bother me and are giving me pause. Even if the company provides an exchange at their expense, I can’t help but feel like they don’t quite care about sending out defective bags? As long as majority are ok and people continue to buy from them? Says a lot about their business priorities it seems.





holdalls said:


> True. But at the same time, all companies are like this. I've seen countless videos on YouTube about poor quality Chanel, LV, etc bags, which are sold at much much higher price points. QC is never going to be 100% (though you'd think it'd be easy to visually inspect each bag as you're done with them, right??); it just depends what % they're willing to let slip. And their willingness to do exchanges or refunds. Idk.


Yes it is at their expense, and will defo provide updates on the turnaround time as the bag's just picked up today
On a happier note, I received the un nano in taupe today and glad to report it is in perfect condition 

I am with @holdalls, I have seen much poorer quality Chanel/ LV/ Dior myself first hand! And worst of it all is they are super reluctant to admit their own mistakes (Chanel I am looking at you). The only brand where I never experience any quality issues with is Hermes, that said there are horror stories on the internet!


----------



## sibsib

windnocturne said:


> Not trying to be a wet blanket but I really hope they can prioritize their QC before/while expanding further…
> 
> That said, cheers to a flourishing Polene business!


I agree. I always prefer when brands focus on what they do well, in order to do it extremely well. Shoes I can get behind, they could make some good leather boots for example, but jewelry? Why? Polène is a leather goods brand and I think they should focus on guaranteeing the quality of their leather goods before they try to be a Jack of all trades.


----------



## poleneceline

beho said:


> For the Umi I received today, have a tear on the leather in the front...
> 
> I wonder will they take this as a defected bag and exchange another one for me
> 
> View attachment 5609857


Wow, I'm glad I ordered the bags when I did. I was considering the Umi and Dix again because I wanted to get into shoulder bags with a moon shape. But I think I will stick with the Celine Ava in canvas. The Polene bags I have are very robust and I have no problems.

I think while everyone wants Polene to have better quality control, I do feel like its impossible for every bag to come out perfect, and lots of brands have quality control issues too...


----------



## poleneceline

holdalls said:


> True. But at the same time, all companies are like this. I've seen countless videos on YouTube about poor quality Chanel, LV, etc bags, which are sold at much much higher price points. QC is never going to be 100% (though you'd think it'd be easy to visually inspect each bag as you're done with them, right??); it just depends what % they're willing to let slip. And their willingness to do exchanges or refunds. Idk.


I just noticed you said the same thing I did earlier.


----------



## Love Of My Life

poleneinblack said:


> Wow, I'm glad I ordered the bags when I did. I was considering the Umi and Dix again because I wanted to get into shoulder bags with a moon shape. But I think I will stick with the Celine Ava in canvas. The Polene bags I have are very robust and I have no problems.
> 
> I think while everyone wants Polene to have better quality control, I do feel like its impossible for every bag to come out perfect, and lots of brands have quality control issues too...


I'm enjoying my Numero Neuf & not experiencing any issues with wear at all.
While I agree that many brands do have quality control issues it seems that Polene is experiencing
more than their fair share in what seems a very short period of time.
If the same qc issue seems to be prevalent in a particular bag style, perhaps construction needs
to be re-evaluated to avoid the issue & because the company's background just happens to be
handbags more reason to pay attention to these issues


----------



## beho

beho said:


> For the Umi I received today, have a tear on the leather in the front...
> 
> I wonder will they take this as a defected bag and exchange another one for me
> 
> View attachment 5609857


Just a little update that Polene confirmed they will do an exchange, wishing the next bag I will receive will be in perfect condition


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Furry bags


----------



## sibsib

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Furry bags
> View attachment 5611520


Whyyyy lmao


----------



## Naminé

sibsib said:


> Whyyyy lmao


To keep your hands and accessories warm and fuzzy when it gets cold, of course.

But in all honesty, they're hideous. But I applaud Polene for finally trying new things with their bags.


----------



## south-of-france

I like them, especially the Beri - like a vegan fur fluffy mini Jodie almost!


----------



## escamillo

south-of-france said:


> I like them, especially the Beri - like a vegan fur fluffy mini Jodie almost!


Same! Fluffy bags are everywhere at the moment. Love the concept but not sure I can pull it off.


----------



## TiTi78

We asked for more colours and we got.........fur. 

They cute though! LOL


----------



## poleneceline

I like the fluffy shearling look for these bags. I think they picked the right bag designs for this kind of fabric. The Neuf and Beri look very cute with the fluffy sheep look. I don't think I will buy it though. The white color is my favorite but looks like it would get dirty immediately.


----------



## totally

TiTi78 said:


> We asked for more colours and we got.........fur.
> 
> They cute though! LOL



Polène is saying more colours in the Dix are coming!!


----------



## nyeredzi

sibsib said:


> Whyyyy lmao


Seems to be a thing as there are other furry and fuzzy bags I’ve seen. Not my cup of tea, but someone will buy it.

Ugh, why do I keep coming into this thread when I’ve told myself I’m not buying one of these bags until at least next year February? But I already know it will be a neuf. But will it be camel, or cognac?


----------



## mooLV

Naminé said:


> .
> View attachment 5607862


I’ll be in NYC next month!


----------



## Jereni

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Furry bags
> View attachment 5611520



Whoa! Not what I expected next from them, but I do feel like it aligns with their aesthetic - for a seasonal piece. 



poleneinblack said:


> I like the fluffy shearling look for these bags. I think they picked the right bag designs for this kind of fabric. The Neuf and Beri look very cute with the fluffy sheep look. I don't think I will buy it though. The white color is my favorite but looks like it would get dirty immediately.



Agreed - the styles they chose to do this in are the right ones, if there had be to a set of fluffy bags. 

There was a time 2 or 3 years back when I was considering a shearling bag from Elleme, but I kind of got over it. I’m surprised the trend is still sticking around.


----------



## merewalsh

south-of-france said:


> I like them, especially the Beri - like a vegan fur fluffy mini Jodie almost!


I actually really love the neuf! I think $350 is a little high or I might’ve gotten it.


----------



## poleneceline

Uh oh. Here's some issues with Polene.
Broken Polene Sept

Never Ending Polene Saga


----------



## Punkey

Jereni said:


> Whoa! Not what I expected next from them, but I do feel like it aligns with their aesthetic - for a seasonal piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - the styles they chose to do this in are the right ones, if there had be to a set of fluffy bags.
> 
> There was a time 2 or 3 years back when I was considering a shearling bag from Elleme, but I kind of got over it. I’m surprised the trend is still sticking around.


Agreed. Love the look but the trend seems kind of over. 

Maybe we can give Polene some ideas here. I'm sure they read this thread. What would you guys like to see from Polene - in terms of trends and shapes?


----------



## Cathindy

Punkey said:


> Agreed. Love the look but the trend seems kind of over.
> 
> Maybe we can give Polene some ideas here. I'm sure they read this thread. What would you guys like to see from Polene - in terms of trends and shapes?



I would love for Polene to make some bigger bags/backpacks which could be used as travel/overnight bags. It’s not something trendy but something useful


----------



## nycmamaofone

I stopped by the new Soho NYC store today. Very beautiful interior, with a good selection. Very tempted to get the bag I tried on.


----------



## Pole_rose

p1boxnow said:


> Recently purchased the numero uno in monochrome grey. Does anyone have experience with the monochrome grey not being grey, More beige than grey.
> Was disappointed when I opened and compared it to other grey bags.
> 
> 
> Purse in second picture is grey next to numero uno
> 
> View attachment 5173478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173479


Yes i agree it is more greige.


----------



## Pole_rose

nyeredzi said:


> Seems to be a thing as there are other furry and fuzzy bags I’ve seen. Not my cup of tea, but someone will buy it.
> 
> Ugh, why do I keep coming into this thread when I’ve told myself I’m not buying one of these bags until at least next year February? But I already know it will be a neuf. But will it be camel, or cognac?


Hahah I am in the same boat! I just bought three numero un bags- two nano in black and taupe and the regular size in monochrome grey.


----------



## djbananasmoothie

I went to the NYC store today. They do not charge tax. On your receipt it will list a NY tax, but as the manager explained, the tax is included in the price. My friend paid $320 flat for her chalk Beri and I paid $430 for my cognac numero un (the big one). This is the same as how much the bags are on the site without a cost of tax or shipping. 

I asked if there was a promo going on, hoping they were giving away free french cooking tools and a micro bag like they did on their grand opening day on Sept. 12th like that one girl on instagram got. He explained no, because the price point was so low they do not have sales. I really just wanted to know if they were giving away any freebies anywhere. Anyway, turns out that when I checked out, they gave me a small bag of french pastries from bread story. I thought it was a nice touch. 

The service is okay. I can't say I felt super catered to and I didn't think anyone was a good mood lol. The workers were mostly running around correcting the way people trying on bags put them back. Like you can see in the pics, the bags are super spaced out, so I can see it is important to do that. I did ask to use the bathroom and was told there was none (which is never really true because obviously their SAs go somewhere). I'm 8th months pregnant and was asked to go to Starbucks. Not sure, but I just put down 430 dollars. I can't use a bathroom? 

They also are missing some colors of products. The manager said they sold out on a lot the first week. The store was busy and I think they need more SAs. The store is huge and beautiful. Despite some first world problems, lol, I am so glad I went. First, it's great to not pay sales tax nor shipping fees, but also great to see stuff in person. I would have ordered the Numero Un Nano instead of the original Numero Un if I didn't get to try it on in person. The original, large Numero Un looks so big online, but in person I could tell it was perfect for me, while the Nano would have been too small. I have the Mini and that is smallest I will go. So yes, I would not have purchased in the store if my friend didn't purchase a few minutes earlier and I didn't see the transaction to realize that there was no sales tax because at 430 the sales tax was much higher than a 20 dollar shipping fee. As soon as I saw that I was determine to buy my bag. Also, I saw how different the colors look online versus in the store.

I'm very happy with my purchase and recommend a visit to anyone that lives close or vacations there. It really is important to see the bags in person.


----------



## Annwenn

djbananasmoothie said:


> I went to the NYC store today. They do not charge tax. On your receipt it will list a NY tax, but as the manager explained, the tax is included in the price. My friend paid $320 flat for her chalk Beri and I paid $430 for my cognac numero un (the big one). This is the same as how much the bags are on the site without a cost of tax or shipping.
> 
> I asked if there was a promo going on, hoping they were giving away free french cooking tools and a micro bag like they did on their grand opening day on Sept. 12th like that one girl on instagram got. He explained no, because the price point was so low they do not have sales. I really just wanted to know if they were giving away any freebies anywhere. Anyway, turns out that when I checked out, they gave me a small bag of french pastries from bread story. I thought it was a nice touch.
> 
> The service is okay. I can't say I felt super catered to and I didn't think anyone was a good mood lol. The workers were mostly running around correcting the way people trying on bags put them back. Like you can see in the pics, the bags are super spaced out, so I can see it is important to do that. I did ask to use the bathroom and was told there was none (which is never really true because obviously their SAs go somewhere). I'm 8th months pregnant and was asked to go to Starbucks. Not sure, but I just put down 430 dollars. I can't use a bathroom?
> 
> They also are missing some colors of products. The manager said they sold out on a lot the first week. The store was busy and I think they need more SAs. The store is huge and beautiful. Despite some first world problems, lol, I am so glad I went. First, it's great to not pay sales tax nor shipping fees, but also great to see stuff in person. I would have ordered the Numero Un Nano instead of the original Numero Un if I didn't get to try it on in person. The original, large Numero Un looks so big online, but in person I could tell it was perfect for me, while the Nano would have been too small. I have the Mini and that is smallest I will go. So yes, I would not have purchased in the store if my friend didn't purchase a few minutes earlier and I didn't see the transaction to realize that there was no sales tax because at 430 the sales tax was much higher than a 20 dollar shipping fee. As soon as I saw that I was determine to buy my bag. Also, I saw how different the colors look online versus in the store.
> 
> I'm very happy with my purchase and recommend a visit to anyone that lives close or vacations there. It really is important to see the bags in person.


I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. Thank you very much for this information, especially on the tax. That was the only thing that was stopping me from buying from the NYC store. Pretty amazing to finally have a store locally. On one hand, it's exciting to be able to buy any time I want a new bag, but now Polene will probably become the next "it" bag in NYC. I kind of liked being a rarity.

I did find the part about the SAs not being in a good mood amusing. This seems to be a common theme when it comes to customer service in NYC. 

Thank you for the post!


----------



## poleneceline

nycmamaofone said:


> I stopped by the new Soho NYC store today. Very beautiful interior, with a good selection. Very tempted to get the bag I tried on.
> 
> View attachment 5613062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613065


I want my house to look this cool.


----------



## djbananasmoothie

Hmm... anyone know if the number one mini burgundy was ever $380?
This girl on ebay sold me one that is burgundy. It's discontinued and I could not get it on the polene website. I really wanted that color.
First fishy thing was it was listed as NWT. She messaged me and said she could not find the tags.
I asked if she had the original dustbag and box. She said she only has the dustbag.
She then said she can send me a screenshot of the order confirmation and sent me this. I think I may have gotten scammed. It was my first ebay purchase in many years. I will stick to buying in store or online only.


----------



## Pole_rose

nyeredzi said:


> Seems to be a thing as there are other furry and fuzzy bags I’ve seen. Not my cup of tea, but someone will buy it.
> 
> Ugh, why do I keep coming into this thread when I’ve told myself I’m not buying one of these bags until at least next year February? But I already know it will be a neuf. But will it be camel, or cognac?


Hahah I am in the same boat! I just bought three numero un bags- two nano in black and taupe and the regular size in monochrome grey.


Pole_rose said:


> Hahah I am in the same boat! I just bought three numero un bags- two nano in black and taupe and the regular size in monochrome grey.


ok update: I just got the numero un nano in taupe and it is almost the exact same color as the monochrome grey !! I am sort of disappointed because I wanted to have different colors but clearly I also love this color so I’m not that sad about it.


----------



## nyeredzi

Pole_rose said:


> Hahah I am in the same boat! I just bought three numero un bags- two nano in black and taupe and the regular size in monochrome grey.
> 
> ok update: I just got the numero un nano in taupe and it is almost the exact same color as the monochrome grey !! I am sort of disappointed because I wanted to have different colors but clearly I also love this color so I’m not that sad about it.


No, you called me back to this beautiful, accursed thread! Wait, it's Talk Like a Pirate Day. Arrrgh, thar be a quote notification, a'calling fer looksies-loos of this wily temptress! 

Every day that I don't buy this bag is a testament to the strength and will of the human spirit! Three #1 bags, girl, that's a lot! Wait, is it actually 4? I see you have not held back, lol! Welp, since I'm here, let me go see if you posted pics


----------



## WillWordForBags

On Saturday, I ordered the sage card holder for a birthday gift and the party is this Saturday. I thought with the 5-day shipping window, it would arrive right on time (on Thursday or Friday). This is the 8th order from Polene and I've gotten all of them really fast. But as Murphy's Law would have it, this time it hasn't moved since Saturday. Ugh. Wonder if their shipping will now be very slow.

I wanted to show up with my fancy Parisian (but affordable) gift for my good friend, and now I'm gonna have to find something else.


----------



## poleneceline

celesta | handbag  on TikTok
					

honestly anything in this material has me at a chokehold like my dining chairs are this material #polene #newhandbag #designerbags #affordableluxury #quietluxury #handbagreview #poleneneuf #greenscreen




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## south-of-france

WillWordForBags said:


> On Saturday, I ordered the sage card holder for a birthday gift and the party is this Saturday. I thought with the 5-day shipping window, it would arrive right on time (on Thursday or Friday). This is the 8th order from Polene and I've gotten all of them really fast. But as Murphy's Law would have it, this time it hasn't moved since Saturday. Ugh. Wonder if their shipping will now be very slow.
> 
> I wanted to show up with my fancy Parisian (but affordable) gift for my good friend, and now I'm gonna have to find something else.



I ordered a bag on Friday and no tracking number or movement. No reply from CS.


----------



## totally

south-of-france said:


> I ordered a bag on Friday and no tracking number or movement. No reply from CS.



Ordered Thursday and it was shipped Monday.


----------



## charlene712

djbananasmoothie said:


> Hmm... anyone know if the number one mini burgundy was ever $380?
> This girl on ebay sold me one that is burgundy. It's discontinued and I could not get it on the polene website. I really wanted that color.
> First fishy thing was it was listed as NWT. She messaged me and said she could not find the tags.
> I asked if she had the original dustbag and box. She said she only has the dustbag.
> She then said she can send me a screenshot of the order confirmation and sent me this. I think I may have gotten scammed. It was my first ebay purchase in many years. I will stick to buying in store or online only.


I purchased mine in Dec 2020, looks like they decreased its price. I did manage to get free shipping though during their holiday promo. Hope everything else works out for you!


----------



## RoyalChi

I’ve been lurking here a while but finally decided to sign up. I’ve found this forum post soo helpful in narrowing down which Polene bag I want. I’ve been admiring this brand for the past year and was really dead set on a Mini Sept… BUT after seeing all of these Mini Neufs…  I have to have one!! I’m not sure if I should go for Chalk or Dune though  Chalk definitely grabbed my attention first. For any chalk lovers out there, how do you find it works when wearing other white clothes? I don’t wear white super often (my wardrobe has a lot of shades of burgundy, burnt orange, emerald green, navy) but during the summer I do tend to gravitate towards my off white pants and sandals, with lighter shade tops like pale blue. Decisions decisions!


----------



## poleneceline

They released Beri and Neuf Mini in black shearling. So cute!


----------



## strobe

mliLV said:


> I pre-ordered the neuf mini in burgundy. Would it be overkill to get the un nano in burgundy as well? I'm planning to go to the nyc store tomorrow to see the nanos in person.


I own both these styles in black and love them both. Whenever people ask a question like this, I'm always a huge enabler LOL I say do it!! You can't beat the price point, and you should get whatever makes you happy!


----------



## strobe

poleneinblack said:


> Wow, I'm glad I ordered the bags when I did. I was considering the Umi and Dix again because I wanted to get into shoulder bags with a moon shape. But I think I will stick with the Celine Ava in canvas. The Polene bags I have are very robust and I have no problems.
> 
> I think while everyone wants Polene to have better quality control, I do feel like its impossible for every bag to come out perfect, and lots of brands have quality control issues too...


Your post here was very thought-provoking and touched on some key points that I don't think are spoken about enough. I wanted to share some thoughts that it stirred in me about bags and quality! 

First of all re: the Umi, same here. I was considering picking up an Umi in cognac but after seeing so many Umis on here with the tearing issue at this same spot, I'm definitely not buying one. The Polene styles I have are also great quality and I'm happy with them, although I did have issues with crooked half-moon pieces on the un nano as well as a big scratch on the same piece on one of my nanos that I ended up selling and then replacing.

Secondly, I definitely agree that it's impossible for every bag to come out perfect. I have let go a number of issues on MOST of my designer bags because I do agree it is unreasonable to expect perfection, even for bags in the $1000s range. 

However, on the point of quality in general -- Polene market themselves as an affordable luxury brand, but these quality issues do NOT reflect a luxurious experience imo (nor does it with any of the higher-end, so-called "luxurious" brand with laughable quality issues, Chanel and LV especially). Quality is clearly not a priority at all for any designer house at the moment, in my opinion. In general with luxury goods today, there is no regard or thought for the workmanship of the items being put out. It's all a mega-capitalist scheme to net the highest profits for the lowest investments in materials and workmanship that people will accept. I have walked away from purchasing new designer items from now on unless I know they are quality and are not one of the LVMH brands, and I will not be returning to these brands until they return to their roots of taking themselves seriously as artisans of fine luxury goods instead of a massive ultra-capitalistic scheme. Bernard Arnault, the CEO of LVMH, is the third richest person in the world, SECOND ONLY TO ELON MUSK AND JEFF BEZOS. Let's think about that for a second.

My husband, who is my best friend, said something interesting to me about this once. He said that for the price they charge for these bags, they should be measuring everything to the smallest fraction if a millimeter to make sure there are NO structural flaws at the very least. And with what all designer brands are putting out nowadays, they definitely aren't doing that. But I think he's right, THEY SHOULD! One time when I spoke with him about purchasing another Polene bag, his response was "why even bother? You know it'll have an issue." Lol.

Sorry for the huge post. I am a massive lover of fine luxury goods and the lacking (to say the least) quality across the entire designer sector has been disappointing and angering for me. We work hard for our money and these brands (especially the high-end ones, not so much Polene since they clearly do aim to offer a great product for MUCH less money) don't respect us at all and I for one am not tolerating it anymore. I just purchased a vintage Chanel medium classic flap pre-owned for a fraction of the MSRP price, and I'm very happy to be getting the quality from a previous time period as opposed to the, again, laughable quality that they produce today. And don't even get me started on the insane in-store experience and how they treat people there.

/endrant lol


----------



## strobe

Just caught up here after being away from this thread for a long time. Just wanna say I love it here and I love reading everyone's thoughts. Life can be pretty damn tough, but interacting with you all here about bags, one of my favorite topics (lol) that is not understood by many in my real life, is quite healing for me.


----------



## Cathindy

RoyalChi said:


> I’ve been lurking here a while but finally decided to sign up. I’ve found this forum post soo helpful in narrowing down which Polene bag I want. I’ve been admiring this brand for the past year and was really dead set on a Mini Sept… BUT after seeing all of these Mini Neufs…  I have to have one!! I’m not sure if I should go for Chalk or Dune though  Chalk definitely grabbed my attention first. For any chalk lovers out there, how do you find it works when wearing other white clothes? I don’t wear white super often (my wardrobe has a lot of shades of burgundy, burnt orange, emerald green, navy) but during the summer I do tend to gravitate towards my off white pants and sandals, with lighter shade tops like pale blue. Decisions decisions!



Welcome to the wonderful community of tPF!  I received the Mini Sept in Chalk last week! At first I was a bit shocked because on the website the Chalk was presented as a cool toned white but in real life it’s really not white, it’s grayish with an interesting undertone. I had to process this surprise because I was really expecting something else, I even checked the website if they maybe sent me the wrong color but the next day I could see the beauty of it because it truly fits with ANY color, and that includes white. I just wanted a non high end bag for the moments you can’t/won’t bring your designer bags and this one is perfect because it will fit with any outfit.

I didn’t have time to take proper pictures yet but these two I made after the unboxing. The color also changes depending on the light. Hope this helps!


----------



## RoyalChi

Cathindy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful community of tPF!  I received the Mini Sept in Chalk last week! At first I was a bit shocked because on the website the Chalk was presented as a cool toned white but in real life it’s really not white, it’s grayish with an interesting undertone. I had to process this surprise because I was really expecting something else, I even checked the website if they maybe sent me the wrong color but the next day I could see the beauty of it because it truly fits with ANY color, and that includes white. I just wanted a non high end bag for the moments you can’t/won’t bring your designer bags and this one is perfect because it will fit with any outfit.
> 
> I didn’t have time to take proper pictures yet but these two I made after the unboxing. The color also changes depending on the light. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 5614981
> View attachment 5614982



Thank you so much for the pictures and warm welcome! Noo the Mini Sept in Chalk is exactly what I originally wanted so bad, then I saw the Mini Neuf and thought “wait a minute I think this would be gorgeous in Chalk too.” Now seeing these pictures I’m kind of wanting the Sept again! Ugh being an indecisive person is so annoying. At least I’m able to narrow down the color now lol! My initial love was Chalk and seeing it in these non professional photos without all of the perfected lighting still makes my heart sing. So glad to hear it works even with white


----------



## Cathindy

RoyalChi said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures and warm welcome! Noo the Mini Sept in Chalk is exactly what I originally wanted so bad, then I saw the Mini Neuf and thought “wait a minute I think this would be gorgeous in Chalk too.” Now seeing these pictures I’m kind of wanting the Sept again! Ugh being an indecisive person is so annoying. At least I’m able to narrow down the color now lol! My initial love was Chalk and seeing it in these non professional photos without all of the perfected lighting still makes my heart sing. So glad to hear it works even with white



In case you can’t decide, on tPF we love to say “just take both”  I’m sorry that’s no help I like both design too but ended up with the Sept because to me it looks a bit better wearing crossbody, you can dress up the bag in fun ways by adding a Twilly to the top handle and I think the long chain strap is super nice. I’m not sure if the top handle of the Neuf is annoying crossbody because it can’t be bent down, but no real experience on that, just imagination from my side. Either way I’m sure you can’t make a wrong decision


----------



## buluuuu

Final update on my Umi: Received it today in perfect condition


----------



## RoyalChi

Cathindy said:


> In case you can’t decide, on tPF we love to say “just take both”  I’m sorry that’s no help I like both design too but ended up with the Sept because to me it looks a bit better wearing crossbody, you can dress up the bag in fun ways by adding a Twilly to the top handle and I think the long chain strap is super nice. I’m not sure if the top handle of the Neuf is annoying crossbody because it can’t be bent down, but no real experience on that, just imagination from my side. Either way I’m sure you can’t make a wrong decision



Ha I’d love to get both!! and if I still want the other after the first, I definitely will get a second some time down the line. But I’m limiting myself to one more unnecessary spend for now, I spent too much on other things this year and every time I buy something else I tell myself “okay this is the LAST time.”  I think I’m leaning towards the mini Neuf just because that shape is so cute and different. I actually rarely wear my bags crossbody so luckily the handle wouldnt be an issue. Whichever I choose, I’ll definitely post about it as I’ll be super excited to get my first Polene


----------



## windnocturne

strobe said:


> Just caught up here after being away from this thread for a long time. Just wanna say I love it here and I love reading everyone's thoughts. Life can be pretty damn tough, but interacting with you all here about bags, one of my favorite topics (lol) that is not understood by many in my real life, is quite healing for me.


Welcome back here again and I love how you said everything I felt so well, which I could never have conveyed myself in that same way.


RoyalChi said:


> Ha I’d love to get both!! and if I still want the other after the first, I definitely will get a second some time down the line. But I’m limiting myself to one more unnecessary spend for now, I spent too much on other things this year and every time I buy something else I tell myself “okay this is the LAST time.”  I think I’m leaning towards the mini Neuf just because that shape is so cute and different. I actually rarely wear my bags crossbody so luckily the handle wouldnt be an issue. Whichever I choose, I’ll definitely post about it as I’ll be super excited to get my first Polene


Excited to see what you decide upon eventually!!! And welcome


----------



## Love Of My Life

RoyalChi said:


> I’ve been lurking here a while but finally decided to sign up. I’ve found this forum post soo helpful in narrowing down which Polene bag I want. I’ve been admiring this brand for the past year and was really dead set on a Mini Sept… BUT after seeing all of these Mini Neufs…  I have to have one!! I’m not sure if I should go for Chalk or Dune though  Chalk definitely grabbed my attention first. For any chalk lovers out there, how do you find it works when wearing other white clothes? I don’t wear white super often (my wardrobe has a lot of shades of burgundy, burnt orange, emerald green, navy) but during the summer I do tend to gravitate towards my off white pants and sandals, with lighter shade tops like pale blue. Decisions decisions!



I happen to have the Neuf in Chalk.. It is hands down one of the best choices in a bag color I have
made. It works with all wardrobe colors.
I love how it looked over the summer wearing it with off white, white, taupes & other neutral colors
It just works .
I don't think you could go wrong with this color & besides which it is so unexpected colorwise..JMO


----------



## south-of-france

south-of-france said:


> I ordered a bag on Friday and no tracking number or movement. No reply from CS.





totally said:


> Ordered Thursday and it was shipped Monday.


Okay the bag has been shipped - on Wednesday. CS replied too, saying they don’t offer express shipping… whatever. I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## djbananasmoothie

charlene712 said:


> I purchased mine in Dec 2020, looks like they decreased its price. I did manage to get free shipping though during their holiday promo. Hope everything else works out for you!
> View attachment 5614595



Oh this makes me feel soooo much better! Thank you! Thank you! I was just thinking, wow, price decreases in 2022? Such a rare thing. I feel more confident that I did not get ripped off.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Following up on my sage card holder with delayed shipping, it turns out they did honor the 5 day shipping after all because I just got an email saying that my item will be delivered today! Yay!
So I take back my complaint, lol. Item was ordered on Saturday and shipped out on Tuesday (which is why I thought it would take longer), but the delivery only took 2 days, from Paris to Miami.  That is crazy fast. Polene for the win. 
Hopefully, the item will be perfect with no issues. Keep you all posted.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Following up on my sage card holder with delayed shipping, it turns out they did honor the 5 day shipping after all because I just got an email saying that my item will be delivered today! Yay!
> So I take back my complaint, lol. Item was ordered on Saturday and shipped out on Tuesday (which is why I thought it would take longer), but the delivery only took 2 days, from Paris to Miami.  That is crazy fast. Polene for the win.
> Hopefully, the item will be perfect with no issues. Keep you all posted.


@WillWordForBags did you get a second mini neuf in the end?


----------



## bsprout

WillWordForBags said:


> Looking at Mini Neuf in taupe vs the camel I already have. I guess taupe is different enough from camel.
> 
> My camel is lighter in person, so I’m guessing the taupe will be lighter too.
> 
> Also looking at the burgundy. Anyone seen this leather in this color IRL? Is it as bright and rich as it shows or darker and colder?
> Feedback welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 5601325


Hi, I bought the mini Neuf in burgundy this past April in Paris (what a scene! Lol), and I absolutely love it.  It fits a lot of stuff and I wear it much more than I thought I would. Well made, versatile, beautiful unique design and discreet logo.  Love it!


----------



## Marietome

DHL lost my Polene handbag, 
I’m so sad and disappointed. My bag was shipped wednesday and DHL send an notification for the package to arrive Friday. Perfect since this Friday was my day off. Then thursday morning they changed it to be delivered the same day. I had to change it to a delivery point since I was working that thursday and even called DHL customer service because I had a hinch that something would go wrong, and it did. 

Now DHL and the delivery point are accusing each other for my missing bag. 

Has this happened to any of you. Did you contact Polene and can I get a new bag sent from Polene or what can I do. 

DHL has started an investigation about the missing parcel but I have very low hope it will get to me. Feels like there are many thieves in this “delivery” business…..


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> @WillWordForBags did you get a second mini neuf in the end?


Hey, darling!  I haven't gotten it yet. But I will eventually because my Mini Neuf is one of my favorite bags to date.

I'm currently drooling over a YSL that I will be purchasing soon but another Mini Neuf is definitely on my list.
I might also get another card holder from Polene because I absolutely loved the one I got for my friend. A little treasure.
What bags are you eyeing right now?


----------



## Junkenpo

bsprout said:


> Hi, I bought the mini Neuf in burgundy this past April in Paris (what a scene! Lol), and I absolutely love it.  It fits a lot of stuff and I wear it much more than I thought I would. Well made, versatile, beautiful unique design and discreet logo.  Love it!


So cute!!  Thank you for the photos of the mini neuf in this color.  I love their website photos, but it great to see the colors in natural shots.


----------



## totally

For my fellow Canadians wondering about taxes and duties - it’s about $20 + provincial sales tax on top of the Euro price!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Marietome said:


> DHL lost my Polene handbag,


I'm so sad to hear this. Really hope that DHL finds your package and this gets sorted out soon. Sending good luck vibes to you.


----------



## RoyalChi

Marietome said:


> DHL lost my Polene handbag,
> I’m so sad and disappointed. My bag was shipped wednesday and DHL send an notification for the package to arrive Friday. Perfect since this Friday was my day off. Then thursday morning they changed it to be delivered the same day. I had to change it to a delivery point since I was working that thursday and even called DHL customer service because I had a hinch that something would go wrong, and it did.
> 
> Now DHL and the delivery point are accusing each other for my missing bag.
> 
> Has this happened to any of you. Did you contact Polene and can I get a new bag sent from Polene or what can I do.
> 
> DHL has started an investigation about the missing parcel but I have very low hope it will get to me. Feels like there are many thieves in this “delivery” business…..


Oh wow I’d be so upset and pissed! My biggest fear when it comes to ordering higher priced items online. Did you try contacting Polene about it yet? I hope this gets cleared up for you asap either way

I just placed my order, fingers crossed all goes smoothly. Can’t remember the last time I’ve had a package from DHL so not sure how good they usually are. At least it’s not UPS


----------



## sophiegray

There are a lot of fakes already. These sellers use polene’d photos. To see how these fakes really look like, you may want to check out this video.  

I think the quality of the fake ones are pretty bad and one doesn’t need to have a trained eye to know they are fake.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Hey, darling!  I haven't gotten it yet. But I will eventually because my Mini Neuf is one of my favorite bags to date.
> 
> I'm currently drooling over a YSL that I will be purchasing soon but another Mini Neuf is definitely on my list.
> I might also get another card holder from Polene because I absolutely loved the one I got for my friend. A little treasure.
> What bags are you eyeing right now?


You got the sage card holder for your friend right? The colour looks gorgeous on the site, I am holding back because I totally don’t need another card holder but it’s such a lovely gift idea. 
I have been exercising extreme restraint, staring at bags ranging from the Mulberry mini Alexa (mulberry green / cloud) to the Loewe Goya (ash grey, actually you might love this shade if you love Polene’s almond green) to other Longchamp styles and of course always wandering back to Polene. I was almost successfully enabled by dear @strobe (XD hahaha) to get the un nano in green, and now I still stare at the cyme mini in lilac (I stared at cognac too but it’s now PO) and neuf mini in chalk. 
Hahaha…
Sending good vibes along with your soon to be YSL purchase


----------



## Passerine123

bsprout said:


> "Hi, I bought the mini Neuf in burgundy this past April in Paris (what a scene! Lol), ... "



What do you mean by "what a scene!" ? I have been to their two previous locations (Cours Damoye in the 11th, which I think was their first location, and then later at rue Sainte-Croix de la Bretonnerie in the 4th) and didn't notice anything unusual going on. We'll be in Paris again in November and might stop by their current location.


----------



## bsprout

Passerine123 said:


> What do you mean by "what a scene!" ? I have been to their two previous locations (Cours Damoye in the 11th, which I think was their first location, and then later at rue Sainte-Croix de la Bretonnerie in the 4th) and didn't notice anything unusual going on. We'll be in Paris again in November and might stop by their current location.


Yes those were the original stores.  The brand has skyrocketed since then, it seems. This time it was crowded, there was a long line, several international fashion influencers filming YouTube ‘lives’; it was a scene in that sense, that’s all… nothing unusual was going on. It was also the weekend.  It’s not as crowded during the week.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Just received my Numero Un Mini in Camel in time for fall. Huge thanks to the lady who gave a tip on buying the leather pad as well to ease the chain discomfort ❤️ The leather pad is offered by Polene as well but you have to email them to buy it for 25 euros.


----------



## Passerine123

bsprout said:


> Yes those were the original stores.  The brand has skyrocketed since then, it seems. This time it was crowded, there was a long line, several international fashion influencers filming YouTube ‘lives’; it was a scene in that sense, that’s all… nothing unusual was going on. It was also the weekend.  It’s not as crowded during the week.


Ugh. I hope it will at least a little less mobbed on weekday in early to mid November. I have been in Polene's previous boutique locations several times and never encountered more than a few other people at the same time. Even in December. Looks like those days are over.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> You got the sage card holder for your friend right? The colour looks gorgeous on the site, I am holding back because I totally don’t need another card holder but it’s such a lovely gift idea.
> I have been exercising extreme restraint, staring at bags ranging from the Mulberry mini Alexa (mulberry green / cloud) to the Loewe Goya (ash grey, actually you might love this shade if you love Polene’s almond green) to other Longchamp styles and of course always wandering back to Polene. I was almost successfully enabled by dear @strobe (XD hahaha) to get the un nano in green, and now I still stare at the cyme mini in lilac (I stared at cognac too but it’s now PO) and neuf mini in chalk.
> Hahaha…
> Sending good vibes along with your soon to be YSL purchase


Yes! I got the sage card holder for my friend and she loved it. I loved it too. The color is so modern and the leather is very high quality (and the leather smell is intoxicating).
Packaging wasn't as nice as when they send the bags but I know they do it to be more ecological and efficient so I'm fine with that.

I need to exercise your level of restraint. I am such a sucker for that "new bag" feeling. It is truly an addiction for me. I mean, do I need another bag? Absolutely not. But, do I just have to have that next thrill? Yes and yes.
I need to join a support group. In the meantime, I'll come here.


----------



## south-of-france

Well I got my furry Béri and it’s really pretty! I just don’t know how to open the clasp  does anyone know? I want to wear it but need to figure it out first haha


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

south-of-france said:


> Well I got my furry Béri and it’s really pretty! I just don’t know how to open the clasp  does anyone know? I want to wear it but need to figure it out first haha


Like this?


----------



## Clothilde

Marietome said:


> DHL lost my Polene handbag,
> I’m so sad and disappointed. My bag was shipped wednesday and DHL send an notification for the package to arrive Friday. Perfect since this Friday was my day off. Then thursday morning they changed it to be delivered the same day. I had to change it to a delivery point since I was working that thursday and even called DHL customer service because I had a hinch that something would go wrong, and it did.
> 
> Now DHL and the delivery point are accusing each other for my missing bag.
> 
> Has this happened to any of you. Did you contact Polene and can I get a new bag sent from Polene or what can I do.
> 
> DHL has started an investigation about the missing parcel but I have very low hope it will get to me. Feels like there are many thieves in this “delivery” business…..


Hi, I once had DHL lose a Fendi bag from Mytheresa. Mytheresa were no help and neither was DHL until I asked to speak to the manager. I was at home waiting for the bag when I checked the tracking and saw that it had been delivered, but not to me. I got onto them straight away but had no luck until I escalated the natter to the manager. They did find it - someone at DHL had relabelled it and it was delivered to a different address in my city. The people had jept it and opened it but had to hand it over when DHL rocked up and demanded it back. It was very stressful. To DHLs credit though, they followed up with me later and explained what had gone wrong and how they had changed their processes. I know this wasn’t just talk because every DHL parcel I have had in the 5 years since comes with a label affixed that says “address not to be changed”. So keep escalating and I hope you get it soon.


----------



## poleneceline

I put in an order with Polene and Demellier so I will let yall know how that goes.


----------



## djbananasmoothie

I think my beautiful burgundy numero un mini got stolen from in front of my house. It is a discontinued color, so I had gotten it off ebay through USPS. Almost $400 down the drain. USPS is no help. I am lucky to live NYC, so I can get another numero un mini. Unfortunately, I won't get the color I wanted.


----------



## djbananasmoothie

Any recs for good leather protectant for Polene leather? Want to use some before I start wearing my Cognac Numero Un


----------



## south-of-france

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618252


Oh of course, figures they would add a pic how to open it! It worked, thank you!


----------



## Marietome

DHL found the missing Polène 
I’m so Happy, finally the numeo sept in camel color arrived from being totally lost by DHL for a coupe of days. 

I love the bag but next purchase will be in a lighter and warmer color/shade ❤️
This time from the store in Paris since I won’t take the risk further bags ger lost. To nerv wretching.


----------



## strobe

djbananasmoothie said:


> I think my beautiful burgundy numero un mini got stolen from in front of my house. It is a discontinued color, so I had gotten it off ebay through USPS. Almost $400 down the drain. USPS is no help. I am lucky to live NYC, so I can get another numero un mini. Unfortunately, I won't get the color I wanted.


I'm so sorry to hear this!! Have you reached out to eBay? Maybe they can help if USPS won't...


----------



## RoyalChi

My first Polene bag!! Mini Neuf in Chalk. She came today and I'm in love  The color couldn't be any more perfect.



No more bags for me this year I think. But... I REEAALY want a Un Nano in Trio Camel now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RoyalChi said:


> My first Polene bag!! Mini Neuf in Chalk. She came today and I'm in love  The color couldn't be any more perfect.


This is absolutely beautiful. Love the color!


----------



## lattelover

Yay!! I also just bought the same exact bag: mini Neuf in chalk  Its so cute and I've gotten so many compliments on it. Truly a great bag and lovely shade! Thanks to all the praise from this thread, I'm glad I listened and went with the chalk 



RoyalChi said:


> My first Polene bag!! Mini Neuf in Chalk. She came today and I'm in love  The color couldn't be any more perfect.
> View attachment 5619637
> 
> 
> No more bags for me this year I think. But... I REEAALY want a Un Nano in Trio Camel now


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Hey, darling!  I haven't gotten it yet. But I will eventually because my Mini Neuf is one of my favorite bags to date.
> 
> I'm currently drooling over a YSL that I will be purchasing soon but another Mini Neuf is definitely on my list.
> I might also get another card holder from Polene because I absolutely loved the one I got for my friend. A little treasure.
> What bags are you eyeing right now?


Oooh!  Which YSL?  I am also considering a second mini neuf too!


----------



## RoyalChi

lattelover said:


> Yay!! I also just bought the same exact bag: mini Neuf in chalk  Its so cute and I've gotten so many compliments on it. Truly a great bag and lovely shade! Thanks to all the praise from this thread, I'm glad I listened and went with the chalk


Yes! This thread is what got me to go with chalk too. I came so close to choosing a different color because I was really apprehensive about getting a white bag. I’m just not a fan of the typical bright white for my wardrobe. Seeing how much everyone praised the color here for its versatility, and the lovely pictures shared completely convinced me. So glad I got it in the end because it looks really good with most if not all off my clothes!


----------



## WillWordForBags

mooLV said:


> Oooh!  Which YSL?  I am also considering a second mini neuf too!


I know! It's impossible to just have one Mini Neuf.   

I'm finally getting a YSL Mini Lou, which I have been wanting to get for a long time but never did and now, I'm literally paying the price because they've gone up so much.
I remember when I was staring at it for $1,190 (seems like a steal now!) and didn't pull the trigger so now I have to shell out almost $1600 (if you add the tax) for it before the next price increase which is coming very soon.
I'm debating whether to get the dark beige, dark natural or that new vintage pecan.

If I go for the dark beige, then that will be my taupe bag and I'll get another Mini Neuf in burgundy or another fun color.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> I know! It's impossible to just have one Mini Neuf.
> 
> I'm finally getting a YSL Mini Lou, which I have been wanting to get for a long time but never did and now, I'm literally paying the price because they've gone up so much.
> I remember when I was staring at it for $1,190 (seems like a steal now!) and didn't pull the trigger so now I have to shell out almost $1600 (if you add the tax) for it before the next price increase which is coming very soon.
> I'm debating whether to get the dark beige, dark natural or that new vintage pecan.
> 
> If I go for the dark beige, then that will be my taupe bag and I'll get another Mini Neuf in burgundy or another fun color.


The YSL dark beige is a great colour!!!  Such a nice neutral.  And you can't go wrong with the mini Lou!

Thinking of chalk for my 2nd mini neuf!  I'm in NYC soon - but hoping free shipping comes up in October so don't have to wait as long


----------



## mooLV

Does anyone have the sept mini and neuf mini?  Are you able to do a comparison for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Mairaculi

Hi dear fellow Polène lovers! I have been very quiet on the forum for the past few months (I have a strict one bag a year policy, and too much talking about bags just makes me want to buy more), but now I haven't bought a bag since August last year. The last one I bought was my first Polène bag, the Dix in camel - I'm totally obsessed, I wore it so much over the last year, and the quality is amazing. And honestly I don't see myself buying another brand any time soon. For this year I'm considering the Huit (normal size) or the Neuf (mini or normal size, not sure yet) - in the color blush or taupe. I'm in love with the look of the Neuf, it really is a piece of art, but I feel like the mini is a bit too small for me and the normal size looks a bit odd worn crossbody. Anyone have some of these bags and can give me some insights, which gets more use in your collection? I have a very small bag collection so the few I have really need to work in everyday life. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lauraashley

Hi all,
I made the mistake of buying a Polene bag on Poshmark. I should have known it was counterfeit because the seller posted 2 more listings of the same item and the listing I bought had multiple quantities (after I purchased they added all of the other listings and I didn't notice the multiple quantities).
It came and it's fairly legit looking on the surface, but several things point to it being fake.
Problem is, Poshmark support is not being very helpful. Do any of you have suggestions as to how I can prove my case?
My main points are:
1) The seller has multiple of the same item but no proof of purchase
2) The bag came with the handle wrapped in plastic and the strap separately wrapped in plastic wrapping
3) There is no small tag on the inside
4) The dust bag it came with is thin, see-through, and the black cinching straps are very thin unlike the real Polene dust bag which I've heard is thick and nice quality and I've seen pictures of it.
I've already pointed this out to Poshmark, but they want more evidence.







Some screenshots from true Polene unboxing videos:



It's hard to see but the little white tag is showing here and is not present in my fake bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here you can see the thicker material of the dust bag and thicker straps



^^ another shot of the small white tag that should be present.

I'm so frustrated with Poshmark! If anyone has suggestions or more helpful evidence, that would be so helpful!!

Thanks!


----------



## windnocturne

lauraashley said:


> Hi all,
> I made the mistake of buying a Polene bag on Poshmark. I should have known it was counterfeit because the seller posted 2 more listings of the same item and the listing I bought had multiple quantities (after I purchased they added all of the other listings and I didn't notice the multiple quantities).
> It came and it's fairly legit looking on the surface, but several things point to it being fake.
> Problem is, Poshmark support is not being very helpful. Do any of you have suggestions as to how I can prove my case?
> My main points are:
> 1) The seller has multiple of the same item but no proof of purchase
> 2) The bag came with the handle wrapped in plastic and the strap separately wrapped in plastic wrapping
> 3) There is no small tag on the inside
> 4) The dust bag it came with is thin, see-through, and the black cinching straps are very thin unlike the real Polene dust bag which I've heard is thick and nice quality and I've seen pictures of it.
> I've already pointed this out to Poshmark, but they want more evidence.
> View attachment 5620506
> View attachment 5620518
> View attachment 5620511
> View attachment 5620508
> View attachment 5620507
> 
> 
> Some screenshots from true Polene unboxing videos:
> View attachment 5620523
> View attachment 5620524
> 
> It's hard to see but the little white tag is showing here and is not present in my fake bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620525
> 
> Here you can see the thicker material of the dust bag and thicker straps
> 
> View attachment 5620526
> 
> ^^ another shot of the small white tag that should be present.
> 
> I'm so frustrated with Poshmark! If anyone has suggestions or more helpful evidence, that would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks!


Oh no, so sorry to hear this has happened! 
Maybe you can write to Polene to get their concurrence that the dust bag quality and lack of a tag are evidence of a fake bag, then forward that to Poshmark? 
Unfortunately I don’t have the un nano bag myself so I can’t give you any more help about the bag itself… 
But I agree overall it’s likely a fake bag.


----------



## RoyalChi

lauraashley said:


> Hi all,
> I made the mistake of buying a Polene bag on Poshmark. I should have known it was counterfeit because the seller posted 2 more listings of the same item and the listing I bought had multiple quantities (after I purchased they added all of the other listings and I didn't notice the multiple quantities).
> It came and it's fairly legit looking on the surface, but several things point to it being fake.
> Problem is, Poshmark support is not being very helpful. Do any of you have suggestions as to how I can prove my case?
> My main points are:
> 1) The seller has multiple of the same item but no proof of purchase
> 2) The bag came with the handle wrapped in plastic and the strap separately wrapped in plastic wrapping
> 3) There is no small tag on the inside
> 4) The dust bag it came with is thin, see-through, and the black cinching straps are very thin unlike the real Polene dust bag which I've heard is thick and nice quality and I've seen pictures of it.
> I've already pointed this out to Poshmark, but they want more evidence.
> View attachment 5620506
> View attachment 5620518
> View attachment 5620511
> View attachment 5620508
> View attachment 5620507
> 
> 
> Some screenshots from true Polene unboxing videos:
> View attachment 5620523
> View attachment 5620524
> 
> It's hard to see but the little white tag is showing here and is not present in my fake bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620525
> 
> Here you can see the thicker material of the dust bag and thicker straps
> 
> 
> ^^ another shot of the small white tag that should be present.
> 
> I'm so frustrated with Poshmark! If anyone has suggestions or more helpful evidence, that would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks!





lauraashley said:


> Hi all,
> I made the mistake of buying a Polene bag on Poshmark. I should have known it was counterfeit because the seller posted 2 more listings of the same item and the listing I bought had multiple quantities (after I purchased they added all of the other listings and I didn't notice the multiple quantities).
> It came and it's fairly legit looking on the surface, but several things point to it being fake.
> Problem is, Poshmark support is not being very helpful. Do any of you have suggestions as to how I can prove my case?
> My main points are:
> 1) The seller has multiple of the same item but no proof of purchase
> 2) The bag came with the handle wrapped in plastic and the strap separately wrapped in plastic wrapping
> 3) There is no small tag on the inside
> 4) The dust bag it came with is thin, see-through, and the black cinching straps are very thin unlike the real Polene dust bag which I've heard is thick and nice quality and I've seen pictures of it.
> I've already pointed this out to Poshmark, but they want more evidence.
> View attachment 5620506
> View attachment 5620518
> View attachment 5620511
> View attachment 5620508
> View attachment 5620507
> 
> 
> Some screenshots from true Polene unboxing videos:
> View attachment 5620523
> View attachment 5620524
> 
> It's hard to see but the little white tag is showing here and is not present in my fake bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620525
> 
> Here you can see the thicker material of the dust bag and thicker straps
> 
> View attachment 5620526
> 
> ^^ another shot of the small white tag that should be present.
> 
> I'm so frustrated with Poshmark! If anyone has suggestions or more helpful evidence, that would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks!


Oh no! The fact Poshmark isn’t being helpful when these bags aren’t exactly cheap would have me so pissed! I just opened up mine yesterday and like you said, the straps did not come wrapped and the dust bag is indeed super THICK. Fingers don’t show through like that with mine.

Maybe contacting Polene directly could help? If you send them the same pictures and concerns and ask them if they can confirm if it’s their bag or not… if they say it isn’t, forwarding that message to Poshmark might get PM to finally react. If push comes to shove, I would personally dispute the charge with my bank if Poshmark lets it go.


----------



## totally

lauraashley said:


> Hi all,
> I made the mistake of buying a Polene bag on Poshmark. I should have known it was counterfeit because the seller posted 2 more listings of the same item and the listing I bought had multiple quantities (after I purchased they added all of the other listings and I didn't notice the multiple quantities).
> It came and it's fairly legit looking on the surface, but several things point to it being fake.
> Problem is, Poshmark support is not being very helpful. Do any of you have suggestions as to how I can prove my case?
> My main points are:
> 1) The seller has multiple of the same item but no proof of purchase
> 2) The bag came with the handle wrapped in plastic and the strap separately wrapped in plastic wrapping
> 3) There is no small tag on the inside
> 4) The dust bag it came with is thin, see-through, and the black cinching straps are very thin unlike the real Polene dust bag which I've heard is thick and nice quality and I've seen pictures of it.
> I've already pointed this out to Poshmark, but they want more evidence.
> View attachment 5620506
> View attachment 5620518
> View attachment 5620511
> View attachment 5620508
> View attachment 5620507
> 
> 
> Some screenshots from true Polene unboxing videos:
> View attachment 5620523
> View attachment 5620524
> 
> It's hard to see but the little white tag is showing here and is not present in my fake bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620525
> 
> Here you can see the thicker material of the dust bag and thicker straps
> 
> View attachment 5620526
> 
> ^^ another shot of the small white tag that should be present.
> 
> I'm so frustrated with Poshmark! If anyone has suggestions or more helpful evidence, that would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry this happened to you :/ can’t believe even Polène has high quality fakes.
While the dust bag and packaging are definitely off, don’t think packaging counts towards definitive proof of a bag being fake (technically you could have fake or alternative packaging with an authentic bag).
I agree with the posts above to contact Polène directly, but you may want to take photos straight on of the logo embossing and also get a good photo of the leather. The texture of the leather is not consistent with the authentic grained leather version. Once you do a side by side comparison, combined with the white tag and response from the brand, it should hopefully be enough evidence to convince Poshmark that it’s fake.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Mairaculi said:


> Hi dear fellow Polène lovers! I have been very quiet on the forum for the past few months (I have a strict one bag a year policy, and too much talking about bags just makes me want to buy more), but now I haven't bought a bag since August last year. The last one I bought was my first Polène bag, the Dix in camel - I'm totally obsessed, I wore it so much over the last year, and the quality is amazing. And honestly I don't see myself buying another brand any time soon. For this year I'm considering the Huit (normal size) or the Neuf (mini or normal size, not sure yet) - in the color blush or taupe. I'm in love with the look of the Neuf, it really is a piece of art, but I feel like the mini is a bit too small for me and the normal size looks a bit odd worn crossbody. Anyone have some of these bags and can give me some insights, which gets more use in your collection? I have a very small bag collection so the few I have really need to work in everyday life. Thanks in advance!


I highly recommend the regular Neuf. I had the same thoughts as you, and I was afraid I wouldn't be happy with it. 
When it came it was love at first sight, and I have worn it so much! 
It is beautiful, spacious and light weight. Since you have the dix and want to grow your collection, the regular Neuf will cover your need if you need to bring more than the dix allows (I often use my Neuf with only essentials, but it can carry a lot).  If you don't have that need the mini will probably be the right choice. 

I was very sceptical about the thin strap, but now it makes sense - to let the bag shine on its own. I prefer to wear it in my hand, but if I need both hands I use the strap.


----------



## Marietome

Much better photos of the Polène sept textured Camel color I recieved this monday. It seems this color changes between dark and light depending om the day light. 
I love love love it ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

How is the wear & tear? 

Does this style keep it’s shape in the design after some time? What are your experiences with all the Polène different handbag options?


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

lauraashley said:


> Hi all,
> I made the mistake of buying a Polene bag on Poshmark. I should have known it was counterfeit because the seller posted 2 more listings of the same item and the listing I bought had multiple quantities (after I purchased they added all of the other listings and I didn't notice the multiple quantities).
> It came and it's fairly legit looking on the surface, but several things point to it being fake.
> Problem is, Poshmark support is not being very helpful. Do any of you have suggestions as to how I can prove my case?
> My main points are:
> 1) The seller has multiple of the same item but no proof of purchase
> 2) The bag came with the handle wrapped in plastic and the strap separately wrapped in plastic wrapping
> 3) There is no small tag on the inside
> 4) The dust bag it came with is thin, see-through, and the black cinching straps are very thin unlike the real Polene dust bag which I've heard is thick and nice quality and I've seen pictures of it.
> I've already pointed this out to Poshmark, but they want more evidence.
> View attachment 5620506
> View attachment 5620518
> View attachment 5620511
> View attachment 5620508
> View attachment 5620507
> 
> 
> Some screenshots from true Polene unboxing videos:
> View attachment 5620523
> View attachment 5620524
> 
> It's hard to see but the little white tag is showing here and is not present in my fake bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620525
> 
> Here you can see the thicker material of the dust bag and thicker straps
> 
> View attachment 5620526
> 
> ^^ another shot of the small white tag that should be present.
> 
> I'm so frustrated with Poshmark! If anyone has suggestions or more helpful evidence, that would be so helpful!!
> 
> Thanks!


The snap on the half moon lock, the snaps in the folds and the metal parts on the strap all have Polene embossings.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> The snap on the half moon lock, the snaps in the folds and the metal parts on the strap all have Polene embossings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620672
> View attachment 5620673
> View attachment 5620674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620671


And even the feets have the logo


----------



## windnocturne

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I highly recommend the regular Neuf. I had the same thoughts as you, and I was afraid I wouldn't be happy with it.
> When it came it was love at first sight, and I have worn it so much!
> It is beautiful, spacious and light weight. Since you have the dix and want to grow your collection, the regular Neuf will cover your need if you need to bring more than the dix allows (I often use my Neuf with only essentials, but it can carry a lot).  If you don't have that need the mini will probably be the right choice.
> 
> I was very sceptical about the thin strap, but now it makes sense - to let the bag shine on its own. I prefer to wear it in my hand, but if I need both hands I use the strap.


I have the regular Neuf too! 
It is a bit bulky when worn crossbody and I swapped out the thin strap for a thicker canvas strap. Other members here have bought thicker leather straps from Cuyana. 
I don’t have the mini but I’ve watched tons of reviews and many members here have been really helpful in reviewing it. 
For deciding between the regular and mini Neuf it really depends on how much you need to carry around in your bag. 
It seems the mini will only hold small items such as phone, card holder, tissue, keys etc. Anything larger like water bottle / umbrella / kindle won’t be possible.


----------



## lauraashley

windnocturne said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear this has happened!
> Maybe you can write to Polene to get their concurrence that the dust bag quality and lack of a tag are evidence of a fake bag, then forward that to Poshmark?
> Unfortunately I don’t have the un nano bag myself so I can’t give you any more help about the bag itself…
> But I agree overall it’s likely a fake bag.





RoyalChi said:


> Oh no! The fact Poshmark isn’t being helpful when these bags aren’t exactly cheap would have me so pissed! I just opened up mine yesterday and like you said, the straps did not come wrapped and the dust bag is indeed super THICK. Fingers don’t show through like that with mine.
> 
> Maybe contacting Polene directly could help? If you send them the same pictures and concerns and ask them if they can confirm if it’s their bag or not… if they say it isn’t, forwarding that message to Poshmark might get PM to finally react. If push comes to shove, I would personally dispute the charge with my bank if Poshmark lets it go.





totally said:


> Sorry this happened to you :/ can’t believe even Polène has high quality fakes.
> While the dust bag and packaging are definitely off, don’t think packaging counts towards definitive proof of a bag being fake (technically you could have fake or alternative packaging with an authentic bag).
> I agree with the posts above to contact Polène directly, but you may want to take photos straight on of the logo embossing and also get a good photo of the leather. The texture of the leather is not consistent with the authentic grained leather version. Once you do a side by side comparison, combined with the white tag and response from the brand, it should hopefully be enough evidence to convince Poshmark that it’s fake.





PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> And even the feets have the logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620676



Thank you all for your help!! I appreciate it


----------



## Mairaculi

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I highly recommend the regular Neuf. I had the same thoughts as you, and I was afraid I wouldn't be happy with it.
> When it came it was love at first sight, and I have worn it so much!
> It is beautiful, spacious and light weight. Since you have the dix and want to grow your collection, the regular Neuf will cover your need if you need to bring more than the dix allows (I often use my Neuf with only essentials, but it can carry a lot).  If you don't have that need the mini will probably be the right choice.
> 
> I was very sceptical about the thin strap, but now it makes sense - to let the bag shine on its own. I prefer to wear it in my hand, but if I need both hands I use the strap.


Thank you! I can really see it being that way.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mairaculi said:


> Hi dear fellow Polène lovers! I have been very quiet on the forum for the past few months (I have a strict one bag a year policy, and too much talking about bags just makes me want to buy more), but now I haven't bought a bag since August last year. The last one I bought was my first Polène bag, the Dix in camel - I'm totally obsessed, I wore it so much over the last year, and the quality is amazing. And honestly I don't see myself buying another brand any time soon. For this year I'm considering the Huit (normal size) or the Neuf (mini or normal size, not sure yet) - in the color blush or taupe. I'm in love with the look of the Neuf, it really is a piece of art, but I feel like the mini is a bit too small for me and the normal size looks a bit odd worn crossbody. Anyone have some of these bags and can give me some insights, which gets more use in your collection? I have a very small bag collection so the few I have really need to work in everyday life. Thanks in advance!



 I have the Neuf in the normal size in both taupe & chalk.
It's an everyday bag you can just pick up & have your essentials & go where you need to be
I don't wear crossbody bags I prefer these bags hand held & they fit right, look right & the quality
is amazing.
I have worn them both numerous times since I have them & have enjoyed them immensely.
For me both colors work all year around, they can be worn with all colors & the shape & look
of the bag for me is stylish & fresh looking


----------



## Mairaculi

Thanks for all your help! I just placed an order for the Neuf in Taupe, it looks so elegant in this color. I also like it in Blush but I wear a lot of color already so I feel like taupe is more versatile for me. Especially now that it's getting colder and I start wearing my pink coat again I feel like with the Neuf in Blush it would be too much, even for me


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Mairaculi said:


> Thanks for all your help! I just placed an order for the Neuf in Taupe, it looks so elegant in this color. I also like it in Blush but I wear a lot of color already so I feel like taupe is more versatile for me. Especially now that it's getting colder and I start wearing my pink coat again I feel like with the Neuf in Blush it would be too much, even for me


So exciting! 
I hope you'll love it!


----------



## missD

Polene Beri or Tonca….can’t decideeee

Which one seems more comfortable to use and get in and out of?


----------



## strobe

missD said:


> Polene Beri or Tonca….can’t decideeee
> 
> Which one seems more comfortable to use and get in and out of?


I don't have either of these bags so take this with a pinch of salt, but I'd choose the Tonca. I've heard that it's very easy to use with the magnetic flaps and comfortable to wear crossbody. Imo, the Tonca looks better worn as a crossbody which is important to me personally (I love my crossbody bags). I believe the Beri is also more difficult to use because you have to slide open those metal parts at the top of the strap in order to comfortably access your things; that would bother me. However, the Beri gives the option to use it handheld without the strap while the Tonca strap is not removable, so that's also something to consider.

Ultimately it's your choice and I think the visual design plays a major role in deciding. I've found that I still love and use bags that are not as functional or convenient simply because I love the design so much. So that can also be very important! Just wanted to highlight some of the differences between these two bags that would help me to decide, so that you can also weigh the two options based on these differences and choose what's right for you. Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## Mairaculi

missD said:


> Polene Beri or Tonca….can’t decideeee
> 
> Which one seems more comfortable to use and get in and out of?


The Tonca definitely seems more practical in regards to the opening, but the Beri is more versatile imo


----------



## lilchoconut

missD said:


> Polene Beri or Tonca….can’t decideeee
> 
> Which one seems more comfortable to use and get in and out of?


I've seen the tonca on a lady in person and it was extremely elegant but casual. (she had it in the ecru color)

It sat well crossbody and the shiny gold looked fairly dressy, but I don't think it's appropriate for an evening function/wedding.

I ***lovveeed*** the Beri and was going to buy it despite the clasp issues some people have been having. I thought it was so dainty and elegant.

But then some one on the purseforum said it looks a bit like a diaper and I cannot unsee it!  (Sorry) 

I'm leaning more towards the neuf or sept mini now.


----------



## missD

lilchoconut said:


> I've seen the tonca on a lady in person and it was extremely elegant but casual. (she had it in the ecru color)
> 
> It sat well crossbody and the shiny gold looked fairly dressy, but I don't think it's appropriate for an evening function/wedding.
> 
> I ***lovveeed*** the Beri and was going to buy it despite the clasp issues some people have been having. I thought it was so dainty and elegant.
> 
> But then some one on the purseforum said it looks a bit like a diaper and I cannot unsee it!  (Sorry)
> 
> I'm leaning more towards the neuf or sept mini now.


Oooh what clasp issue?


----------



## lilchoconut

missD said:


> Oooh what clasp issue?





poleneinblack said:


> After using these bags more I've realized a couple of things I don't like about a few of the bags. I still think the purses are beautiful and so well made. For any of you who are considering these bags yourself, here are some things you might want to consider.
> 
> The Beri makes a great evening bag, but I wouldn't recommend it if you're going to be walking around a lot or navigating through lots of people. The bag itself isn't very spacious and the clasp that holds the top handle together kept slipping open. A magnetic clasp would probably work better. The Umi is very structured and when I unzip the purse to get things in and out, the zipper is constantly scratching my hands. That's fine for some people, but I find I prefer purses with more space and designs that make it easier to retrieve things. I assume the Dix would be like this too. The Sept is also very beautiful but if you overstuff it, you can't close it. This is not a problem with my favorite Polene bags so far, the Neuf and the Huit. Those two seem like magic bags with out much you can put inside them, and they are very easy for me to use. Beauty and Function!
> 
> I would love to hear other people's experiences with using these handbags, and any tips or tricks they can share. What are your favorite Polene bags?


I read some reviews that the clasp slips occasionally.

I've read most other people don't have any issues, but I tend to stuff my bags quite heavy/full. So I'd worry about the clasp wearing out as a lot of weight would be put on the handle.


----------



## mooLV

Good Day,  I see they are launching a black Beri with Chain later this month. Does anyone have one of their chain bags, are they heavy?  

Un Mini, Sept Mini?  Are those the only other bags with chains?  Thanks!


----------



## lauraashley

Hi all, just wanted to post an update to my Poshmark counterfeit purchase. Poshmark approved my case but had me ship it back to the seller (eye roll). Polene actually emailed me back and graciously agreed with me that it was not authentic. I appreciated their input since they really didn't have to help someone who didn't purchase through them! So big props to Polene for that! Their response made me decide to go ahead and purchase a bag directly from them.


----------



## Antonia

lauraashley said:


> Hi all, just wanted to post an update to my Poshmark counterfeit purchase. Poshmark approved my case but had me ship it back to the seller (eye roll). Polene actually emailed me back and graciously agreed with me that it was not authentic. I appreciated their input since they really didn't have to help someone who didn't purchase through them! So big props to Polene for that! Their response made me decide to go ahead and purchase a bag directly from them.


So glad it went in your favor and that Polene went the extra mile in getting back to you.  Now you will get an amazing authentic bag, packaged beautifully in it's thick and sturdy dust bag and custom box...it's all about the presentation!   Can't wait for your reveal when you're ready!!


----------



## Cathindy

mooLV said:


> Good Day,  I see they are launching a black Beri with Chain later this month. Does anyone have one of their chain bags, are they heavy?
> 
> Un Mini, Sept Mini?  Are those the only other bags with chains?  Thanks!



I have the Sept Mini, to me the chain is not heavy at all. The chain itself is thin so doesn't add up noticeable weight in my experience.


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> I put in an order with Polene and Demellier so I will let yall know how that goes.



So I ordered an Umi, Dix, and Sept. My husband (I just got married two weeks ago) vetoed the Sept and the Dix because I already have the Celine Ava, but I'm keeping the Umi (and the Demellier London Vancouver)! In case anyone is wondering, quality looks good to me. I checked all around the bags and I didn't find any issues.


----------



## MimiChan00

xyzna said:


> Ladies im puzzled. Nobody ever mentioned the smell. I was looking forward to getting the nano and planning to get the cabas next. But after seeing and smelling it in person, I am greatly put off by the smell it emits. Its not pleasant. Is it just me? Or anyone share the same sentiments? Or for anyone who have the pebbled grain leather, how does it smell?


Oh no! did you end up buying a polene after all? My mini neuf I dont ever remember it having a weird smell. But my nano mini smells quite odd and not like leather. The dust bag particularly smells bad


----------



## onehotlatte

poleneinblack said:


> So I ordered an Umi, Dix, and Sept. My husband (I just got married two weeks ago) vetoed the Sept and the Dix because I already have the Celine Ava, but I'm keeping the Umi (and the Demellier London Vancouver)! In case anyone is wondering, quality looks good to me. I checked all around the bags and I didn't find any issues.


Congratulations on your marriage! Wishing you and your husband a lifetime of happiness together.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> So I ordered an Umi, Dix, and Sept. My husband (I just got married two weeks ago) vetoed the Sept and the Dix because I already have the Celine Ava, but I'm keeping the Umi (and the Demellier London Vancouver)! In case anyone is wondering, quality looks good to me. I checked all around the bags and I didn't find any issues.


Congrats, darling. I’m so happy for you. Marriage is great.  I’m on my third so I know! 

Awesome that you got the Umi. How many Polene bags do you have so far? 
I’m on my 4th and thinking of my next one which will probably be another Neuf Mini. It’s my favorite.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

poleneinblack said:


> So I ordered an Umi, Dix, and Sept. My husband (I just got married two weeks ago) vetoed the Sept and the Dix because I already have the Celine Ava, but I'm keeping the Umi (and the Demellier London Vancouver)! In case anyone is wondering, quality looks good to me. I checked all around the bags and I didn't find any issues.


Congratulations on your marriage 
(And your new Polene)


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> So I ordered an Umi, Dix, and Sept. My husband (I just got married two weeks ago) vetoed the Sept and the Dix because I already have the Celine Ava, but I'm keeping the Umi (and the Demellier London Vancouver)! In case anyone is wondering, quality looks good to me. I checked all around the bags and I didn't find any issues.


Congratulations to you and your husband!!! 
Great to hear you received the bags in good condition  
Let us know your thoughts after you’ve used the Umi for awhile!


----------



## Mairaculi

My Neuf arrived today! I love the size (not too large) and the shape. The handle of my bag is not the most symmetrical, I'm not sure yet if I should be bothered by that or if that's due to shipping and I can massage it a bit into place. But, I was so surprised by the color, it's so light! Is this really the color taupe? All the pictures I've seen are way darker, including on the website, and I was hoping for it to be a bit darker. The natural light is quite bright at the moment, but I didn't expect it to appear so light.


----------



## mooLV

Mairaculi said:


> My Neuf arrived today! I love the size (not too large) and the shape. The handle of my bag is not the most symmetrical, I'm not sure yet if I should be bothered by that or if that's due to shipping and I can massage it a bit into place. But, I was so surprised by the color, it's so light! Is this really the color taupe? All the pictures I've seen are way darker, including on the website, and I was hoping for it to be a bit darker. The natural light is quite bright at the moment, but I didn't expect it to appear so light.
> 
> View attachment 5624595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624596


Congrats!! 

This does look light for taupe.  Are you able to email them to confirm?


----------



## Mairaculi

mooLV said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> This does look light for taupe.  Are you able to email them to confirm?


Thanks! I'm so confused, I made a few more photos with different lighting and the color looks so different every time. I guess it reflects light just so much better than I anticipated, I really didn't expect this. I thought about emailing them at first, but now I already wore it, so I guess it stays


----------



## WillWordForBags

Mairaculi said:


> Thanks! I'm so confused, I made a few more photos with different lighting and the color looks so different every time. I guess it reflects light just so much better than I anticipated, I really didn't expect this. I thought about emailing them at first, but now I already wore it, so I guess it stays
> 
> View attachment 5624814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624818


Gorgeous. Congrats.
This is what I love about this taupe color: it is so versatile and changing depending on color temperature, it's like having different colored bags. This color is stunning and elegant, and the variations only make it better.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Congrats, darling. I’m so happy for you. Marriage is great.  I’m on my third so I know!
> 
> Awesome that you got the Umi. How many Polene bags do you have so far?
> I’m on my 4th and thinking of my next one which will probably be another Neuf Mini. It’s my favorite.


Seven bags? Three Huit, three Neuf, and one Umi. 

Third marriage! Well, you know what they say - three times the charm!


----------



## mooLV

poleneinblack said:


> Seven bags? Three Huit, three Neuf, and one Umi.
> 
> Third marriage! Well, you know what they say - three times the charm!


You’ll have to take a pic of your family!   I just ordered bags 5&6.  

Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## Mairaculi

WillWordForBags said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats.
> This is what I love about this taupe color: it is so versatile and changing depending on color temperature, it's like having different colored bags. This color is stunning and elegant, and the variations only make it better.


I agree, it's so elegant in this color, I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Antonia

Mairaculi said:


> Thanks! I'm so confused, I made a few more photos with different lighting and the color looks so different every time. I guess it reflects light just so much better than I anticipated, I really didn't expect this. I thought about emailing them at first, but now I already wore it, so I guess it stays
> 
> View attachment 5624814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624818


I admit, I love how the color looks in the first pic.  So are you saying that is nothing like the true color?  If you take the bag outdoors and take a pic, how does it look?


----------



## Mairaculi

Antonia said:


> I admit, I love how the color looks in the first pic.  So are you saying that is nothing like the true color?  If you take the bag outdoors and take a pic, how does it look?


Yes, that's the weird thing, all three pictures show the true color of the bag in this moment. In the bright sunlight it looks very washed out, when it's overcast or evening it looks darker. Under artificial light it might look more yellow if the light is warm-toned. I'm glad @WillWordForBags also noticed it


----------



## Mairaculi

Deleted


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mairaculi said:


> Thanks! I'm so confused, I made a few more photos with different lighting and the color looks so different every time. I guess it reflects light just so much better than I anticipated, I really didn't expect this. I thought about emailing them at first, but now I already wore it, so I guess it stays
> 
> View attachment 5624814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624818



I have the Taupe & more or less it looks like your images. It will also pick up different hues
from the clothing you put it with I have found.
This is what I love about the color. I refer to this Taupe as like a no color color
Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## windnocturne

mooLV said:


> You’ll have to take a pic of your family!   I just ordered bags 5&6.
> 
> Congrats on your marriage!


Ooo which 2? Do share and hope your bags reach you speedily in perfect condition    
It’s been about 2 months since I last bought a bag but my restraint has crumbled and I will be buying one tomorrow if all goes well, not Polene this time though.


----------



## mooLV

windnocturne said:


> Ooo which 2? Do share and hope your bags reach you speedily in perfect condition
> It’s been about 2 months since I last bought a bag but my restraint has crumbled and I will be buying one tomorrow if all goes well, not Polene this time though.


 The Beri and another mini neuf!  Oooh, which bag are you getting today!!!???  Congrats!


----------



## jellyv

If this is taupe, I now know I love Polene taupe. This is such a sophisticated and gorgeous choice exactly because of this responsiveness to lighting.  It seems so versatile, a great companion to both cooler and warmer tones in the wardrobe. Maybe you can enjoy it, I hope so!




Mairaculi said:


> Thanks! I'm so confused, I made a few more photos with different lighting and the color looks so different every time. I guess it reflects light just so much better than I anticipated, I really didn't expect this. I thought about emailing them at first, but now I already wore it, so I guess it stays


----------



## Kimbashop

jellyv said:


> If this is taupe, I now know I love Polene taupe. This is such a sophisticated and gorgeous choice exactly because of this responsiveness to lighting.  It seems so versatile, a great companion to both cooler and warmer tones in the wardrobe. Maybe you can enjoy it, I hope so!


I agree. It's such a beautiful, versatile color. Does anyone know how it compares to clay? The Umi does not come in taupe but in clay, and I'm interested in that bag.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Ooo which 2? Do share and hope your bags reach you speedily in perfect condition
> It’s been about 2 months since I last bought a bag but my restraint has crumbled and I will be buying one tomorrow if all goes well, not Polene this time though.


Yes! Love that adrenaline rush of ordering a new bag. Which one are you getting??? I just got my YSL! After a whole debacle with the nude color (which turned out to be completely out of stock) I finally went for the dark beige. Needed to do it before the next price increase which is coming soon. And I ended up getting a 10% off from NM for the inconvenience. Oh, I love when I'm inconvenienced...


----------



## babieLy

Hi all, I've been researching between Neuf mini and Tonca in camel. If you have both, would you share your thoughts and modshots if posible?

I have the Numero Uno Nano in Taupe. Though I really like the style, I barely reach for it. I find its hard for me to get things in and out with one hand, especially my phone. It's like the hard flap is always in my way, or at least thats what I feel like. I still like it but I'm looking for another Polene that is more flexible for everyday wear and my simple outfits. Maybe a softer leather.

I usually carry a card case, my phone (pro max), eye drop, lip balm, and hand sanitizer. Sometimes I have my small wallet instead of card case, and maybe sunglasses. 

My style is simple, mostly jeans and tshirts in neutral colors. 

Looking forward to hear your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WillWordForBags

babieLy said:


> Hi all, I've been researching between Neuf mini and Tonca in camel. If you have both, would you share your thoughts and modshots if posible?
> 
> I have the Numero Uno Nano in Taupe. Though I really like the style, I barely reach for it. I find its hard for me to get things in and out with one hand, especially my phone. It's like the hard flap is always in my way, or at least thats what I feel like. I still like it but I'm looking for another Polene that is more flexible for everyday wear and my simple outfits. Maybe a softer leather.
> 
> I usually carry a card case, my phone (pro max), eye drop, lip balm, and hand sanitizer. Sometimes I have my small wallet instead of card case, and maybe sunglasses.
> 
> My style is simple, mostly jeans and tshirts in neutral colors.
> 
> Looking forward to hear your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


I vote for Neuf Mini in camel. It’s my favorite Polene bag so far. 
So unique  and adorable. 
The camel color is seriously perfect. Leather is thick and luxurious. 
I’ve had it for a couple of months and I still stare at it like the day I got it, because it’s just so darn cute. 

It’s also comfortable and practical. It doesn’t have a flap so that’s already a plus. It’s a one hand kind of bag. The top can be snapped but I use it as a open top and it’s so easy to just drop my things in there. 
Getting them out is a bit harder but not too bad and it’s a good thing because it makes the bag more secure. 
I think you will love it.


----------



## Antonia

WillWordForBags said:


> I vote for Neuf Mini in camel. It’s my favorite Polene bag so far.
> So unique  and adorable.
> The camel color is seriously perfect. Leather is thick and luxurious.
> I’ve had it for a couple of months and I still stare at it like the day I got it, because it’s just so darn cute.
> 
> It’s also comfortable and practical. It doesn’t have a flap so that’s already a plus. It’s a one hand kind of bag. The top can be snapped but I use it as a open top and it’s so easy to just drop my things in there.
> Getting them out is a bit harder but not too bad and it’s a good thing because it makes the bag more secure.
> I think you will love it.


I'm partial to the Neuf!!! It's one of the most unique bag styles I've ever seen.  I would love to try a mini version!!


----------



## babieLy

WillWordForBags said:


> I vote for Neuf Mini in camel. It’s my favorite Polene bag so far.
> So unique  and adorable.
> The camel color is seriously perfect. Leather is thick and luxurious.
> I’ve had it for a couple of months and I still stare at it like the day I got it, because it’s just so darn cute.
> 
> It’s also comfortable and practical. It doesn’t have a flap so that’s already a plus. It’s a one hand kind of bag. The top can be snapped but I use it as a open top and it’s so easy to just drop my things in there.
> Getting them out is a bit harder but not too bad and it’s a good thing because it makes the bag more secure.
> I think you will love it.


Does it get heavy after loading with things ?


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> So I ordered an Umi, Dix, and Sept. My husband (I just got married two weeks ago) vetoed the Sept and the Dix because I already have the Celine Ava, but I'm keeping the Umi (and the Demellier London Vancouver)! In case anyone is wondering, quality looks good to me. I checked all around the bags and I didn't find any issues.



Update: the Dix arrived for me and now I understand the hype. It looks so slick and so cool. I'm returning the Umi and Sept instead. I think the wide straps just don't work on my smaller/short frame. Now I want the Dix in taupe.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Yes! Love that adrenaline rush of ordering a new bag. Which one are you getting??? I just got my YSL! After a whole debacle with the nude color (which turned out to be completely out of stock) I finally went for the dark beige. Needed to do it before the next price increase which is coming soon. And I ended up getting a 10% off from NM for the inconvenience. Oh, I love when I'm inconvenienced...





mooLV said:


> The Beri and another mini neuf!  Oooh, which bag are you getting today!!!???  Congrats!


Thanks my dears! Well... I got a Longchamp small roseau top handle in turtledove. I liked how the grey goes so well with the silver hardware and thought it was a nice petite size but not too big, it used to bother me that it was open top (no zip / flap) but I realize honestly I carry my bags mostly to work via car anyway so I didn't need it to be super secure. I still love how cute and gorgeous the mini neuf looks though so it still remains high on my list  But, maybe I will get it after I re-home a bag or two eventually, to try to keep the bag collection from expanding faster than I can use them 
@mooLV what colours did you get! @WillWordForBags oh yes a 10% off 'inconvenience' is awesome indeed hehe yayyy


----------



## Mairaculi

poleneinblack said:


> Update: the Dix arrived for me and now I understand the hype. It looks so slick and so cool. I'm returning the Umi and Sept instead. I think the wide straps just don't work on my smaller/short frame. Now I want the Dix in taupe.


I love my Dix and I also want it in different colors - I thought I should try out other styles first, but that wish doesn't go away.


----------



## Minie26

WillWordForBags said:


> Yes! Love that adrenaline rush of ordering a new bag. Which one are you getting??? I just got my YSL! After a whole debacle with the nude color (which turned out to be completely out of stock) I finally went for the dark beige. Needed to do it before the next price increase which is coming soon. And I ended up getting a 10% off from NM for the inconvenience. Oh, I love when I'm inconvenienced...


Sorry if this out of topic but how do you like the Mini Lou? I am thinking of getting the Mini Lou too but i am afraid it is too small? I'm eyeing on the Blanc Vintage or Dark beige or Black....  And if you don't mind could you snap a pic of your Mini Lou and your Mini Neuf in Camel.. These 2 are currently on my wishlist


----------



## WillWordForBags

Antonia said:


> I'm partial to the Neuf!!! It's one of the most unique bag styles I've ever seen.  I would love to try a mini version!!


The mini version is soooooo cute. I haven't even felt compelled to order the full size. I'm all about small and mini bags and this one is hands down, one of my favorite bags of all times. You need to get one.


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Update: the Dix arrived for me and now I understand the hype. It looks so slick and so cool. I'm returning the Umi and Sept instead. I think the wide straps just don't work on my smaller/short frame. Now I want the Dix in taupe.


The Dix is awesome. I need to get another one at some point. I sold the one I had because I had way too many camel bags but I loved the shape, the tassels and the whole look. A cognac is on my list but now I'm thinking I may get it in another color.
Taupe is such a classic color. What other color did you get? I want to see a pics of your growing Polene family.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Minie26 said:


> Sorry if this out of topic but how do you like the Mini Lou? I am thinking of getting the Mini Lou too but i am afraid it is too small? I'm eyeing on the Blanc Vintage or Dark beige or Black....  And if you don't mind could you snap a pic of your Mini Lou and your Mini Neuf in Camel.. These 2 are currently on my wishlist


Of course! I'll take pics of the Mini Lou and Mini Neuf side by side and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Minie26

WillWordForBags said:


> Of course! I'll take pics of the Mini Lou and Mini Neuf side by side and let you know my thoughts.


thank you, Can't wait


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Thanks my dears! Well... I got a Longchamp small roseau top handle in turtledove. I liked how the grey goes so well with the silver hardware and thought it was a nice petite size but not too big, it used to bother me that it was open top (no zip / flap) but I realize honestly I carry my bags mostly to work via car anyway so I didn't need it to be super secure. I still love how cute and gorgeous the mini neuf looks though so it still remains high on my list  But, maybe I will get it after I re-home a bag or two eventually, to try to keep the bag collection from expanding faster than I can use them
> @mooLV what colours did you get! @WillWordForBags oh yes a 10% off 'inconvenience' is awesome indeed hehe yayyy


Congrats! I love the Roseau, especially the smaller ones. LC has some gorgeous neutrals for sure.
I think the Roseau XS version is similar to the Neuf Mini, in concept. I love these types of smaller/mini bags that have a lot of depth because they are easy to carry and look modern but still fit so much.

I should also be re-homing some of my bags (I seriously use the same ones again and again) but with the new IRS- $600 a year limit- on sites like Ebay, I am not very encouraged to have to prove that I'm not making a profit at all (I don't have all of my receipts from years ago) but almost always, it's actually a big loss. Ugh, so frustrating. It was fair when they had the $20k/200 transactions-limit, but now they're treating us little folks like tax-evading businesses when in reality, what we have is a very expensive, money-losing, obsessive hobby!


----------



## mooLV

windnocturne said:


> Thanks my dears! Well... I got a Longchamp small roseau top handle in turtledove. I liked how the grey goes so well with the silver hardware and thought it was a nice petite size but not too big, it used to bother me that it was open top (no zip / flap) but I realize honestly I carry my bags mostly to work via car anyway so I didn't need it to be super secure. I still love how cute and gorgeous the mini neuf looks though so it still remains high on my list  But, maybe I will get it after I re-home a bag or two eventually, to try to keep the bag collection from expanding faster than I can use them
> @mooLV what colours did you get! @WillWordForBags oh yes a 10% off 'inconvenience' is awesome indeed hehe yayyy


Beri in black! And mini neuf in chalk ☺️   I stuck with the classic colors.  But thinking about un micro in taupe…

Congrats on Rouseau!   I love Longchamp too.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

quick question for anyone who has the dix or dix hobo in a smooth leather.

is it almost like vachetta leather where it will scratch and patina nicely?

Thanks!


----------



## Mairaculi

I took my new dumpling (neuf in taupe) to lunch with me today and thought I'd do some mod shots for you. Have a great weekend!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Minie26 said:


> thank you, Can't wait


(I apologize for including a different designer on this post but it was at a fellow Polener’s request and I had to help. )

Polene Mini Neuf in camel vs. YSL Mini Lou in dark beige.
The Mini Lou makes the Mini Neuf look big in comparison but it’s just the perfect size for everyday wear and casual outings.

They’re both amazing, must-have bags. The Mini Lou is flirty, lightweight and fits more than one would think. It’s still a small bag but capacity is great to carry the essentials. The gold hardware is so stunning and glam.  

Both bag colors are beautiful neutrals that go with everything. They both change a lot depending on light temperatures. I love that color chameleon quality.



This is what I can fit in the Mini Lou, plus my iPhone 11. And I can fit twice as much in the Mini Neuf. Even a mini bottle of water.



The camel in Mini Neuf is the perfect rich, bright light brown. So beautiful.
The dark beige in the Mini Lou is a cold, light taupe.
I prefer warmer types of neutrals so I don’t love the dark beige on me but the color itself is gorgeous. Very elegant and it changes with light.
Also, it’s a very wearable color that goes with almost anything you pair it with so that’s why I chose it.


You can’t go wrong with either of these bags. I strongly recommend both, and of course, the Mini Neuf is the star of this review.
Hope this comparison helps with your decision.


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> The Dix is awesome. I need to get another one at some point. I sold the one I had because I had way too many camel bags but I loved the shape, the tassels and the whole look. A cognac is on my list but now I'm thinking I may get it in another color.
> Taupe is such a classic color. What other color did you get? I want to see a pics of your growing Polene family.


I got a chalk white. Will send photos later.


----------



## RoyalChi

omg the brown of that camel Neuf is just perfection


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Congrats! I love the Roseau, especially the smaller ones. LC has some gorgeous neutrals for sure.
> I think the Roseau XS version is similar to the Neuf Mini, in concept. I love these types of smaller/mini bags that have a lot of depth because they are easy to carry and look modern but still fit so much.
> 
> I should also be re-homing some of my bags (I seriously use the same ones again and again) but with the new IRS- $600 a year limit- on sites like Ebay, I am not very encouraged to have to prove that I'm not making a profit at all (I don't have all of my receipts from years ago) but almost always, it's actually a big loss. Ugh, so frustrating. It was fair when they had the $20k/200 transactions-limit, but now they're treating us little folks like tax-evading businesses when in reality, what we have is a very expensive, money-losing, obsessive hobby!


Haha you completely nailed it, it really is a very expensive, money losing and obsessive hobby! And yet we persist with this hobby 


mooLV said:


> Beri in black! And mini neuf in chalk ☺️   I stuck with the classic colors.  But thinking about un micro in taupe…
> 
> Congrats on Rouseau!   I love Longchamp too.


Thank you! Do update us with a new Polene family photo when you get your gorgeous new bags   
Reading the glowing reviews and beautiful pics of the mini neuf from @WillWordForBags always makes me tempted…


----------



## Minie26

WillWordForBags said:


> (I apologize for including a different designer on this post but it was at a fellow Polener’s request and I had to help. )
> 
> Polene Mini Neuf in camel vs. YSL Mini Lou in dark beige.
> The Mini Lou makes the Mini Neuf look big in comparison but it’s just the perfect size for everyday wear and casual outings.
> 
> They’re both amazing, must-have bags. The Mini Lou is flirty, lightweight and fits more than one would think. It’s still a small bag but capacity is great to carry the essentials. The gold hardware is so stunning and glam.
> 
> Both bag colors are beautiful neutrals that go with everything. They both change a lot depending on light temperatures. I love that color chameleon quality.
> 
> View attachment 5626922
> 
> This is what I can fit in the Mini Lou, plus my iPhone 11. And I can fit twice as much in the Mini Neuf. Even a mini bottle of water.
> 
> View attachment 5626927
> 
> The camel in Mini Neuf is the perfect rich, bright light brown. So beautiful.
> The dark beige in the Mini Lou is a cold, light taupe.
> I prefer warmer types of neutrals so I don’t love the dark beige on me but the color itself is gorgeous. Very elegant and it changes with light.
> Also, it’s a very wearable color that goes with almost anything you pair it with so that’s why I chose it.
> View attachment 5626930
> 
> You can’t go wrong with either of these bags. I strongly recommend both, and of course, the Mini Neuf is the star of this review.
> Hope this comparison helps with your decision.
> 
> View attachment 5626929


I'm convinced!!! i am definitely getting a second mini neuf in camel. it's gorgeous.

too bad mini lou could only fit half of mini neuf.

thank you so much for these pics.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kfka_btsea said:


> quick question for anyone who has the dix or dix hobo in a smooth leather.
> 
> is it almost like vachetta leather where it will scratch and patina nicely?
> 
> Thanks!


No, Polène leathers are not in any way similar to Vacchetta leathers, I am afraid.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Fancyfree said:


> No, Polène leathers are not in any way similar to Vacchetta leathers, I am afraid.


Thanks for responding!

My choice of words was quite bad - I'm trying to figure out if the smooth leather is the sort that will patina and scratch, not necessarily be Vachetta. Would you know if that is the case?


----------



## WillWordForBags

Minie26 said:


> I'm convinced!!! i am definitely getting a second mini neuf in camel. it's gorgeous.
> 
> too bad mini lou could only fit half of mini neuf.
> 
> thank you so much for these pics.


You are very welcome. The Mini Neuf in camel is the right choice. The tone of the camel is perfect.
Looking forward to pics of your new cutie!


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Haha you completely nailed it, it really is a very expensive, money losing and obsessive hobby! And yet we persist with this hobby
> 
> Thank you! Do update us with a new Polene family photo when you get your gorgeous new bags
> Reading the glowing reviews and beautiful pics of the mini neuf from @WillWordForBags always makes me tempted…


Thanks! 
I call this my “healthy addiction.” It is my handbag drug for sure.  
It’s all about that “new bag hunt.” Not even about the bag itself. It’s the challenge of realizing I want it and that feeling of anticipation while waiting to receive it.

The second I get a new bag, I start thinking about my next one.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kfka_btsea said:


> Thanks for responding!
> 
> My choice of words was quite bad - I'm trying to figure out if the smooth leather is the sort that will patina and scratch, not necessarily be Vachetta. Would you know if that is the case?


I am so sorry, I am not sure what leather characteristics you are describing if not a Vacchetta type leather... Hopefully someone else can help


----------



## poleneceline

Questions for everyone: 

1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1 and 9.
10.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1. 1, 9. 
2. I own 8 mini and 9, but I think I favour 9. 


WillWordForBags said:


> Thanks!
> I call this my “healthy addiction.” It is my handbag drug for sure.
> It’s all about that “new bag hunt.” Not even about the bag itself. It’s the challenge of realizing I want it and that feeling of anticipation while waiting to receive it.
> 
> The second I get a new bag, I start thinking about my next one.


I know right. We should join/start a support group together.


----------



## Kimbashop

Joining team mini Neuf! I was in NYC this weekend and visited the beautiful new store. Brought home this lovely in taupe and used it the next day around the city.


----------



## Mairaculi

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1. I think a lot of people start out with one of the Un styles, so it's very popular.
2. Still the Dix!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1. Un Nano and Neuf mini 
2. Un Nano and regular Neuf, depending on how much stuff I need to bring. On my wishlist are Dix and Beri.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> The second I get a new bag, I start thinking about my next one.


Glad to hear this is “normal”…


----------



## ggressive

I think the Un Nano is the most popular! I saw it everywhere when first hearing about Polene.

Personally, my favorite is the Neuf! I’m also a mini Neuf owner, but I’ve been secretly admiring the full size Neuf lately. I think it’s time to go big. That beige is finally consistently in stock…so far. But do I want beige or gray or chalk? Decisions, decisions. All the neutrals are so pretty, but if there was a green Neuf, I would not hesitate. Just saying.


----------



## Fancyfree

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


Unsure about which are the _most_ popular... 
But I "join the club" concerning personal favourites - my favourites are definitely Un Nano and Neuf .

Hoping for a pre-Christmas free postage promo - I love the look of black Tonca


----------



## Love Of My Life

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


I'm a NEUF gal myself in the regular size & colors Taupe & Chalk
Covers all wardrobe choices & can be worn year around


----------



## ziagouel

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1. I think it's Un and Neuf, all sizes.
2. I got more wear out of Dix hobo (can't carry less than my entire room, lol) but design-wise Neuf mini in taupe that I bought in Paris this summer is the most beautiful one.


----------



## Biogirl1

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1. I’d agree with most people and say Un and Neuf.
2. My favorite is the Neuf mini! I love my taupe one but don’t use my light blue one as much. I loooove the look of my Tonca, but I find it sits weird on me when I try using it crossbody, so I don’t use it as much as I thought I would. But it’s really gorgeous and had lots of room.


----------



## mooLV

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1. Un nano and mini neuf
2. I think I have used Umi the most, but I still love the look of the regular neuf


----------



## keishapie1973

Finally decided on my first Polene bag. I originally ordered the regular size Neuf in cognac. It wasn’t love for me, so, I returned it. I recently saw the regular sized Sept in duo and loved it. It arrived today and is smaller than I expected but the size is perfect…

It has a beautiful suede interior. The only con is that the shoulder strap is not long enough for crossbody but that’s not a deal breaker…


----------



## nyeredzi

keishapie1973 said:


> Finally decided on my first Polene bag. I originally ordered the regular size Neuf in cognac. It wasn’t love for me, so, I returned it. I recently saw the regular sized Sept in duo and loved it. It arrived today and is smaller than I expected but the size is perfect…
> 
> It has a beautiful suede interior. The only con is that the shoulder strap is not long enough for crossbody but that’s not a deal breaker…
> 
> View attachment 5629690
> View attachment 5629691


It’s beautiful and has such a unique construction. The cognac neuf has also been near the top of my list (definitely the neuf, possibly the cognac). Can I ask what you did not like about it? This Sept is a beige, right?


----------



## strobe

Kimbashop said:


> Joining team mini Neuf! I was in NYC this weekend and visited the beautiful new store. Brought home this lovely in taupe and used it the next day around the city.
> 
> View attachment 5628451


This is soooo cute! I'm currently debating picking up another 9 mini in either chalk or taupe. I love the chalk color but I have quite a dark/edgy/grungy style and wasn't sure if chalk would suit my wardrobe, so I was considering taupe as an alternative. This leather looks delicious!!


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


Y’all know what my vote will be: 
#1 most beautiful, supple, modern and irresistible Polene is the *Neuf Mini! *
Followed by the unique stylings and comfortable features of the *Numero Un Nano. *
My number 3rd choice would be the *Huit *(either size) for it’s strong but soft, feminine flower design. 

Every Polene bag is special, but these are my faves.


----------



## djbananasmoothie

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


I'd say Numero Un Nano followed by the large one. 

Numero Un is my fave


----------



## mooLV

Eeek - my mini neuf in chalk arrived today!!!!  She’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

strobe said:


> This is soooo cute! I'm currently debating picking up another 9 mini in either chalk or taupe. I love the chalk color but I have quite a dark/edgy/grungy style and wasn't sure if chalk would suit my wardrobe, so I was considering taupe as an alternative. This leather looks delicious!!


Thanks! It's a lovely leather and a very versatile color; like others have said here, it is a cool-toned taupe that leans light grey in certain light. I almost got the chalk because it has a bit of contrast in the front seam which adds a fun edge to the bag., But I can't seem to keep light colors clean.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! It's a lovely leather and a very versatile color; like others have said here, it is a cool-toned taupe that leans light grey in certain light. I almost got the chalk because it has a bit of contrast in the front seam which adds a fun edge to the bag., But I can't seem to keep light colors clean.



The Chalk wipes down beautifully even wearing jeans.. no color transfer


----------



## Kimbashop

Love Of My Life said:


> The Chalk wipes down beautifully even wearing jeans.. no color transfer


That's good to know. I might have to get something in the chalk. It is really beautiful.


----------



## Mairaculi

nyeredzi said:


> It’s beautiful and has such a unique construction. The cognac neuf has also been near the top of my list (definitely the neuf, possibly the cognac). Can I ask what you did not like about it? This Sept is a beige, right?


I love my Neuf in taupe, but sometimes I wish I got it in cognac instead. But maybe that's just the season right now, I'm drawn to fall colors at the moment. I know that I'll cherish the taupe in spring/summer.


----------



## windnocturne

mooLV said:


> Eeek - my mini neuf in chalk arrived today!!!!  She’s gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 5630586


Yay congrats and love the chalk colour! The leather grain looks beautiful too


----------



## baghabitz34

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


1. I would guess the Un. At least that is the one I see the most on social media.
2. I have two favs so far - full size Neuf & full size Huit.


----------



## keishapie1973

nyeredzi said:


> It’s beautiful and has such a unique construction. The cognac neuf has also been near the top of my list (definitely the neuf, possibly the cognac). Can I ask what you did not like about it? This Sept is a beige, right?


I thought it was beautiful but the shoulder strap ruined it for me. It was way too thin for the bag. I also didn’t love the color like I thought I would.


----------



## nyeredzi

keishapie1973 said:


> I thought it was beautiful but the shoulder strap ruined it for me. It was way too thin for the bag. I also didn’t love the color like I thought I would.



Thanks for responding. The strap is totally out of proportion for the Neuf. In my daydreams when I buy that bag, I've also found the perfect replacement strap for it. I am sad to hear you didn't love the color. I wish we could see them all in person before deciding.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

New shade of green in Sept, Sept mini and Dix.


----------



## windnocturne

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> New shade of green in Sept, Sept mini and Dix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631483


Wooooow~~~~
Interestingly they list the leather as “full grain textured calf leather” unlike the other colours of leather which just state “textured calf leather”. Yet the bag weight is the same as the non full grain leather. Seems a bit strange to me…


----------



## Antonia

Love the new color.  It would be nice in a Neuf too...fingers crossed!!


----------



## keishapie1973

First day out with my Sept…


----------



## RoyalChi

keishapie1973 said:


> First day out with my Sept…
> 
> View attachment 5631545


So beautiful! Every time I see a camel bag from Polene it just further increases my need to get one!


----------



## poleneceline

I just got an email from Polene about new emerald green bags and the color is beautiful. I immediately thought of @Jereni.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## poleneceline

Number Ten Bag - Monochrome Green Textured leather - Polène
					

EDITION - Monochrome Green Textured leather The « Numéro Dix » adopts a half-moon form which highlights the juxtaposing curves...




					eng.polene-paris.com
				












						Number Seven Bag - Green Textured leather - Polène
					

EDITION - Green Textured leather Timeless elegance in design is borne of beautiful line. The "Numéro Sept" is a creation...




					eng.polene-paris.com
				












						Number Seven Mini Bag - Green Textured leather - Polène
					

EDITION - Green Textured leather The dainty « Numéro Sept Mini » highlights the perfect duality of leather and gold....




					eng.polene-paris.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poleneinblack said:


> Update: the Dix arrived for me and now I understand the hype. It looks so slick and so cool.


Oooh, you are ultra enabling!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

T


poleneinblack said:


> Number Ten Bag - Monochrome Green Textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> EDITION - Monochrome Green Textured leather The « Numéro Dix » adopts a half-moon form which highlights the juxtaposing curves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Seven Bag - Green Textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> EDITION - Green Textured leather Timeless elegance in design is borne of beautiful line. The "Numéro Sept" is a creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Seven Mini Bag - Green Textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> EDITION - Green Textured leather The dainty « Numéro Sept Mini » highlights the perfect duality of leather and gold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


THe dix in this color is


----------



## WillWordForBags

poleneinblack said:


> Number Ten Bag - Monochrome Green Textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> EDITION - Monochrome Green Textured leather The « Numéro Dix » adopts a half-moon form which highlights the juxtaposing curves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Seven Bag - Green Textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> EDITION - Green Textured leather Timeless elegance in design is borne of beautiful line. The "Numéro Sept" is a creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number Seven Mini Bag - Green Textured leather - Polène
> 
> 
> EDITION - Green Textured leather The dainty « Numéro Sept Mini » highlights the perfect duality of leather and gold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.polene-paris.com


This color is so tempting. 
Now I have a excuse to get a Dix.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

athousandmhiles24 said:


> T
> 
> THe dix in this color is


I'm so tempted to order this. Green is my fav color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> This color is so tempting.
> Now I have a excuse to get a Dix.


Will we be bag twins?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so tempted to order this. Green is my fav color.


Yes, me too. Just a little more push and I will buy this hahaha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Yes, me too. Just a little more push and I will buy this hahaha


Let me give you a little nudge then. I've just placed my order. A good green is hard to come by and this green looks like a versatile green or rather the type of green I like. Join me, let's be bag twinsies.   
I credit my partner in crime @windnocturne  for introducing Polene to me and for all PF members posting pics and your user experience with Polene. I must say I was a little wary about the possible quality issues that I had been reading but I guess one will not know till one ordered. I'm so very excited to receive my first Polene bag. I'll keep all of you posted when it arrives!


----------



## windnocturne

I suspect it may not be long before the green dix goes OOS! It is certainly a beautiful bag in a really beautiful seasonal colour…


----------



## sagehello

ahh so tempting! I was thinking about grabbing the dix in black, but that emerald green is stunning!! Which color would you go for? also, for those of you who own the dix, what is your overall review of the bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> I suspect it may not be long before the green dix goes OOS! It is certainly a beautiful bag in a really beautiful seasonal colour…


Seasonal?!
In my frenzy, I did not read the description carefully. I'm so glad that I did not miss the boat and quickly ordered one. Thank you for alerting me on it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sagehello said:


> ahh so tempting! I was thinking about grabbing the dix in black, but that emerald green is stunning!! Which color would you go for?


I'm biased towards green so I'm going to vote for green. It depends on your color preference? For me, I see green as a neutral, especially for a deep dark green like this one. I've been thinking about getting the Dix in black for some time now but did not pull the trigger as I find black can look a little stark with lighter outfits. Have fun deciding. I took a long time to decide.


----------



## Mairaculi

sagehello said:


> ahh so tempting! I was thinking about grabbing the dix in black, but that emerald green is stunning!! Which color would you go for? also, for those of you who own the dix, what is your overall review of the bag?


I love the green in theory, but I know that it wouldn't work particularly well with my wardrobe, so I'd still choose the black. But if you can see it fitting into your color scheme, go for it!
I've had my dix for over a year and I love it very much. It's very sturdy and still looks new. It looks so effortless and is very versatile with the two different strap lengths. Works both as a long cross-body or short shoulder bag. It does fit less than it looks like. I usually just take my phone, wallet, keys and maybe some tissues and a lipstick. Doesn't fit my umbrella or water bottle (maybe very, very small ones might). It doesn't open very wide and your hand will touch the open zipper when getting something out. I don't mind but some people don't like that.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Seasonal?!
> In my frenzy, I did not read the description carefully. I'm so glad that I did not miss the boat and quickly ordered one. Thank you for alerting me on it!


Haha oops no it doesn’t say seasonal on the website either but I just assumed it was part of their fall collection of colours and some of their colours tend not to come back after running OOS I think? But you never know, as there’s been sporadic restocks of certain colours like fresh almond. 



sagehello said:


> ahh so tempting! I was thinking about grabbing the dix in black, but that emerald green is stunning!! Which color would you go for? also, for those of you who own the dix, what is your overall review of the bag?


I don’t own the dix but as a dark green lover myself, I’d say there’ll always be black bags but there may not always be green bags in that shade of dark green.   
However, it’s highly possible that the actual shade of green IRL may look different (and probably darker is my guess) from the website stock photos. Maybe @frenziedhandbag can share photos of hers when it comes! So excitingggg…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> some of their colours tend not to come back after running OOS I think?
> 
> Maybe @frenziedhandbag can share photos of hers when it comes! So excitingggg…


I see. I will really regret not making the purchase if this dark green is one of those colours that never gets restocked. I'll definitely share pics when it arrives. So that our members here can get to see what sort of green it truly is.


----------



## keishapie1973

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so tempted to order this. Green is my fav color.





athousandmhiles24 said:


> Yes, me too. Just a little more push and I will buy this hahaha


Green is my favorite color too. I just got my first Polene bag and was trying to wait on a 2nd. But, I’d hate to miss out…


----------



## athousandmhiles24

frenziedhandbag said:


> Let me give you a little nudge then. I've just placed my order. A good green is hard to come by and this green looks like a versatile green or rather the type of green I like. Join me, let's be bag twinsies.
> I credit my partner in crime @windnocturne  for introducing Polene to me and for all PF members posting pics and your user experience with Polene. I must say I was a little wary about the possible quality issues that I had been reading but I guess one will not know till one ordered. I'm so very excited to receive my first Polene bag. I'll keep all of you posted when it arrives!


I have an un nano bag in taupe and I love it! Yes, you are right. This color is hard to come by. And that green shade is just perfect    so okay, ordering now hahaha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

athousandmhiles24 said:


> so okay, ordering now hahaha


Hooray to being bag twinsies! Yay!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

keishapie1973 said:


> Green is my favorite color too. I just got my first Polene bag and was trying to wait on a 2nd. But, I’d hate to miss out…


@athousandmhiles24  just ordered one. If green is your favourite color and you've had positive experience with Polene, I do think you will be happy with this one too. Join us! The more the merrier! 
@WillWordForBags  Have you ordered yet?


----------



## sagehello

thank you guys for your input  I wonder if this green is the same "green" shade in the un nano. If it is, you can see it in the youtube link below.


----------



## JenJBS

sagehello said:


> ahh so tempting! I was thinking about grabbing the dix in black, but that emerald green is stunning!! Which color would you go for? also, for those of you who own the dix, what is your overall review of the bag?



I bought the Dix in black, and loved it enough to also buy it in burgundy. IF they bring it out in another color I love, I'll happily get another. It's really versatile - polished enough for work, but informal enough to wear for lunch and shopping with friends. Very high quality craftsmanship and leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> I bought the Dix in black, and loved it enough to also buy it in burgundy.


I adore yours in burgundy. Such a rich hue.


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore yours in burgundy. Such a rich hue.


Thank you!


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> @athousandmhiles24  just ordered one. If green is your favourite color and you've had positive experience with Polene, I do think you will be happy with this one too. Join us! The more the merrier!
> @WillWordForBags  Have you ordered yet?


Not yet!
Green is one of my favorite colors too! I’m just waiting to see the photos of those who already ordered to confirm it is indeed that tone of emerald and rich green shown in the photos and not a much darker green, as sometimes can happen with Polene color variations.
Although now with everyone expecting it to be sold out soon, I’m thinking I might miss it altogether so I better hurry.
Gotta decide quickly.

And I had already decided to get another Neuf Mini (or maybe a Tonca) because I need another everyday bag and I don’t think the Dix would be that for me, although I might be wrong.

My beloved Huit Mini in fresh was such an obsession for me but it’s been sitting in my closet since I bought it. Have only worn it once.
I still love it but it’s not a bag that goes with everything so it’s an indulgent piece for sure.
I think I would use the green Dix way more than this one, though.  And I’m not even supposed to be getting any new bags at all because I have gone a bit crazy lately.


----------



## windnocturne

WillWordForBags said:


> Not yet!
> Green is one of my favorite colors too! I’m just waiting to see the photos of those who already ordered to confirm it is indeed that tone of emerald and rich green shown in the photos and not a much darker green, as sometimes can happen with Polene color variations.
> Although now with everyone expecting it to be sold out soon, I’m thinking I might miss it altogether so I better hurry.
> Gotta decide quickly.
> 
> And I had already decided to get another Neuf Mini (or maybe a Tonca) because I need another everyday bag and I don’t think the Dix would be that for me, although I might be wrong.
> 
> My beloved Huit Mini in fresh was such an obsession for me but it’s been sitting in my closet since I bought it. Have only worn it once.
> I still love it but it’s not a bag that goes with everything so it’s an indulgent piece for sure.
> I think I would use the green Dix way more than this one, though.  And I’m not even supposed to be getting any new bags at all because I have gone a bit crazy lately.


I think the members who ordered theirs should hopefully receive theirs within a week so you should try waiting especially since I agree there’s a high chance the green IRL may be different from website photos. Give your other equally gorgeous bags some love in the meantime while waiting!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> Not yet!


I'll be sure to post when I receive mine, so that you can ascertain whether it is the green you prefer. It's yet to be shipped as of now. 

I initially wanted to order the Tonca too but wanted a bag that can function as a shoulder bag with a shorter strap drop. Had my eye on Dix but cannot decide on the color. Fingers crossed that this green is the one I'm holding out for.


----------



## ramona708

Hey everyone!
I got my Numero Un about 1.5 years ago and did only wear it occassionally since then…
As lots of quality issues about Polène bags are discussed in web nowadays I inspected my bag in detail today (silly I know….)
I found two spots where the stitching is, it seems the leather cracked a bit cause of the thread. I dont mind about these minor flaws (as long as no thread is coming apart) and it looks way worse on the pics than IRL, so it‘s ok on a 350 Euro bag. My question is just, may it get worse with time and use? Anyone experienced this or has some know how on leathercraft?
I did use a leather conditioner now, but I dont want to experiment with DIY leather repair sets….
TIA


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'll be sure to post when I receive mine, so that you can ascertain whether it is the green you prefer. It's yet to be shipped as of now.
> 
> I initially wanted to order the Tonca too but wanted a bag that can function as a shoulder bag with a shorter strap drop. Had my eye on Dix but cannot decide on the color. Fingers crossed that this green is the one I'm holding out for.


Thank you! I can't wait to see what the color looks like IRL. I have a feeling it might be the perfect green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to see what the color looks like IRL. I have a feeling it might be the perfect green.


It shipped! ETA is 21st Oct. Woohoo! 
I'm hoping it is the perfect green too.


----------



## mooLV

sagehello said:


> ahh so tempting! I was thinking about grabbing the dix in black, but that emerald green is stunning!! Which color would you go for? also, for those of you who own the dix, what is your overall review of the bag?


I have never really given the dix a second look - but this green is making me rethink it!


----------



## nyeredzi

poleneinblack said:


> Questions for everyone:
> 
> 1. What do y'all think are the most popular Polene bag designs?
> 2. What is your favorite Polene bag?


The most popular must be Number One. It has the most colors available, and I think brands generally have the greatest color varieties in their most popular designs.

My favorite is Neuf, but none of the colors really call to me except blush. Not even this new green. I know it's not available in Neuf, just saying that even the latest color, if introduced in Neuf, still doesn't do much for me. It's more a forest green rather than a brighter emerald green. I would make blush my color of choice, but it feels more warm weather season and in terms of balance, I have too many warm weather bags. I wish they would release the Neuf in Heather. I love mauve.


----------



## Mairaculi

nyeredzi said:


> The most popular must be Number One. It has the most colors available, and I think brands generally have the greatest color varieties in their most popular designs.
> 
> My favorite is Neuf, but none of the colors really call to me except blush. Not even this new green. I know it's not available in Neuf, just saying that even the latest color, if introduced in Neuf, still doesn't do much for me. It's more a forest green rather than a brighter emerald green. I would make blush my color of choice, but it feels more warm weather season and in terms of balance, I have too many warm weather bags. I wish they would release the Neuf in Heather. I love mauve.


This would be a great color for the Neuf!


----------



## lilimcn

Hi everyone!
Fell in love with Polene Beri 
Would love to hear more about wear and tear, I’ve seen pictures of metal feet on other Polene bags being oxidized (I believe that’s the word? they looked chipped/greenish) - how is the metal clasp on Beri holding on?
Also seen some leather peeling on other Polene bags where the leather folds/creases, any feedback like this for Beri?
Much appreciated!


----------



## nyeredzi

Mairaculi said:


> This would be a great color for the Neuf!


Don't you think? I'm very curious to see what the new colors will be. I have also been considering burgundy, but it's out of stock. So while scrolling through their Instagram last night and looking at the burgundy Neuf, I came across this post and then reply from Polene from just 1 week ago indicating they expect some new colors to come out in the following weeks.


----------



## Mairaculi

nyeredzi said:


> Don't you think? I'm very curious to see what the new colors will be. I have also been considering burgundy, but it's out of stock. So while scrolling through their Instagram last night and looking at the burgundy Neuf, I came across this post and then reply from Polene from just 1 week ago indicating they expect some new colors to come out in the following weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5634686


I might have made a small mistake with the color of my Neuf, I'm not sure yet. I love the style and I got it taupe, and it's very quiet, elegant and timeless but it's not a color I'm obsessed with. I have the Dix in camel and I admire the color every time I look at it. I wanted this to happen with the Neuf, too. Maybe it will still grow on me, I'm definitely keeping it for now. Maybe cognac or blush or another color that's yet to come out would've been a better choice. I might need a second Neuf in the future - maybe in the mini version.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My Dix in green arrived. I'm so impressed with the shipping. ETA was 21st Oct but it arrived on 19th Oct. I placed my order on 16th Oct. The color is intriguing. It is not that dark and when contrasted with other colors, the green comes through. Pics are shot at night under white indoor light. I'll share pics tmr morning when I retake pics of the bag with natural sunlight. I love the leather grain and it being textured makes this a very trusty travel bag for rain or snow conditions. I inspected my bag for any possible defects but other than some white seams peeking through, the bag is perfect. Great packaging and the dust bag is what everyone says it is. Thick and well made. I'm very satisfied with my first Polene bag and the ordering experience had been smooth. Lucky me! Thank you to my super strong enabler @windnocturne for introducing me to Polene!


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Dix in green arrived. I'm so impressed with the shipping. ETA was 21st Oct but it arrived on 19th Oct. I placed my order on 16th Oct. The color is intriguing. It is not that dark and when contrasted with other colors, the green comes through. Pics are shot at night under white indoor light. I'll share pics tmr morning when I retake pics of the bag with natural sunlight. I love the leather grain and it being textured makes this a very trusty travel bag for rain or snow conditions. I inspected my bag for any possible defects but other than some white seams peeking through, the bag is perfect. Great packaging and the dust bag is what everyone says it is. Thick and well made. I'm very satisfied with my first Polene bag and the ordering experience had been smooth. Lucky me! Thank you to my super strong enabler @windnocturne for introducing me to Polene!
> 
> View attachment 5634777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634781


Thank you for sharing. It looks gorgeous. Congrats.
The color looks light it might be darker than the emerald green I like so I might not end up ordering it, but it is still a stunning bag.
And you can't go wrong with the Dix; it's unique, edgy and equestrian, all at the same time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> And you can't go wrong with the Dix; it's unique, edgy and equestrian, all at the same time.


I love emerald green! Actually all greens. You are right that it actually is darker than emerald green. I think under bright natural light, it will photograph much lighter and perhaps more vibrant. We shall see tmr. 

You are spot on with your description of the Dix. I love that it can be dressed up or down. The design is just so different from the conventional crescent hobo. Shall bring it to work tmr!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love emerald green! Actually all greens. You are right that it actually is darker than emerald green. I think under bright natural light, it will photograph much lighter and perhaps more vibrant. We shall see tmr.
> 
> You are spot on with your description of the Dix. I love that it can be dressed up or down. The design is just so different from the conventional crescent hobo. Shall bring it to work tmr!


Your bag is gorgeous!!! I did not make a mistake ordering.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mairaculi said:


> I might have made a small mistake with the color of my Neuf, I'm not sure yet. I love the style and I got it taupe, and it's very quiet, elegant and timeless but it's not a color I'm obsessed with. I have the Dix in camel and I admire the color every time I look at it. I wanted this to happen with the Neuf, too. Maybe it will still grow on me, I'm definitely keeping it for now. Maybe cognac or blush or another color that's yet to come out would've been a better choice. I might need a second Neuf in the future - maybe in the mini version.


The "Taupe" will grow on you & perhaps the reason being is camel is a warm tone while taupe is a cooler one
& that may be the reason you are not being drawn to it.
The Neuf is a great stylish bag & the color is so chic, JMO


----------



## WillWordForBags

Love Of My Life said:


> The "Taupe" will grow on you & perhaps the reason being is camel is a warm tone while taupe is a cooler one
> & that may be the reason you are not being drawn to it.
> The Neuf is a great stylish bag & the color is so chic, JMO


I agree. Taupe is a color that grows on you. It probably doesn’t have a wow effect but it ends up being a very wearable and elegant color.

I already own a Mini Neuf in camel but have also added a Neuf Mini in Taupe to my cart. I’m just waiting to to see if I get something else before ordering.

I think Polene’s neutrals are winning the color game. These palettes are beautiful, sophisticated and versatile enough that they truly match almost every style.


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love emerald green! Actually all greens. You are right that it actually is darker than emerald green. I think under bright natural light, it will photograph much lighter and perhaps more vibrant. We shall see tmr.
> 
> You are spot on with your description of the Dix. I love that it can be dressed up or down. The design is just so different from the conventional crescent hobo. Shall bring it to work tmr!


Totally. The Dix is very special. I have it on my list. 
This green seems more like a forest green than emerald. Still, a stunning, elegant and modern color for sure. 
Let us know how comfortable it is to take to work.


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> My Dix in green arrived. I'm so impressed with the shipping. ETA was 21st Oct but it arrived on 19th Oct. I placed my order on 16th Oct. The color is intriguing. It is not that dark and when contrasted with other colors, the green comes through. Pics are shot at night under white indoor light. I'll share pics tmr morning when I retake pics of the bag with natural sunlight. I love the leather grain and it being textured makes this a very trusty travel bag for rain or snow conditions. I inspected my bag for any possible defects but other than some white seams peeking through, the bag is perfect. Great packaging and the dust bag is what everyone says it is. Thick and well made. I'm very satisfied with my first Polene bag and the ordering experience had been smooth. Lucky me! Thank you to my super strong enabler @windnocturne for introducing me to Polene!
> 
> View attachment 5634777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634781



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> Let us know how comfortable it is to take to work.


Forest Green is an apt color description. It fits what I carry on a daily basis but my flat card wallet sits suspended in mid-bag due to the crescent base. I understand why some ladies talk about "wasted space" in their reviews of this bag. Changing out to a compact wallet might work better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!!! I did not make a mistake ordering.


I'm so excited for you to receive yours. Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Love Of My Life said:


> The "Taupe" will grow on you & perhaps the reason being is camel is a warm tone while taupe is a cooler on





WillWordForBags said:


> I agree. Taupe is a color that grows on you. It probably doesn’t have a wow effect but it ends up being a very wearable and elegant color.


Thank you both for your insight regarding taupe. This color is so intriguing to me as it looks so different under different lighting in all the various pics I had seen. Before the green dix launched, I was deliberating between the mini neuf and beri. Was torn between taupe and chalk. I could not decide and thus abandoned cart.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dix in green. Natural morning sunlight. I am loving this lighter hue of green too!


----------



## sagehello

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dix in green. Natural morning sunlight. I am loving this lighter hue of green too!
> 
> View attachment 5635118



such a gorgeous bag!! The color looks beautiful. Thanks for sending us the picture in natural lighting!! Definitely going to consider purchasing this one. congrats to you


----------



## JenJBS

Fount (an American company that generally has neutral colored bags) just released a new green color. Definitely the color of the season.


----------



## sagehello

I am now in between getting the dix or the un nano in taupe. any opinions or thoughts?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sagehello said:


> congrats to you


Thank you. Always a pleasure to share. I like how a small gesture like the enclosed card informs about the strap drop length.  I have mine on the longest setting for the long strap. For reference, I'm 5"10, US size 10. Though textured, the strap sits comfortably on the shoulder and does not dig in.


----------



## Mairaculi

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. Always a pleasure to share. I like how a small gesture like the enclosed card informs about the strap drop length.  I have mine on the longest setting for the long strap. For reference, I'm 5"10, US size 10. Though textured, the strap sits comfortably on the shoulder and does not dig in.
> 
> View attachment 5635212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635214


Looks great on you, congrats on your new bag! This doesn't look like the longest setting though, it looks like there are still two holes on the strap to make it even longer.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. Always a pleasure to share. I like how a small gesture like the enclosed card informs about the strap drop length.  I have mine on the longest setting for the long strap. For reference, I'm 5"10, US size 10. Though textured, the strap sits comfortably on the shoulder and does not dig in.
> 
> View attachment 5635212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635214


Love the mod shots and how the bag looks on you!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Love the mod shots and how the bag looks on you!!


Thank you my dear! 
Typo error. I meant to say the shortest setting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mairaculi said:


> Looks great on you, congrats on your new bag! This doesn't look like the longest setting though, it looks like there are still two holes on the strap to make it even longer.


Indeed, typo error. It's the shortest setting. Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so excited for you to receive yours. Hope you like it as much as I do.


Mine will be delivered this weekend. We'll hopefully.   I love the color already based on your pics. Enjoy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Mine will be delivered this weekend. We'll hopefully.   I love the color already based on your pics. Enjoy!!!


I think you will receive by this weekend. Keep us posted. Enjoy yours as well!


----------



## Punkey

get_foxy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Fell in love with Polene Beri
> Would love to hear more about wear and tear, I’ve seen pictures of metal feet on other Polene bags being oxidized (I believe that’s the word? they looked chipped/greenish) - how is the metal clasp on Beri holding on?
> Also seen some leather peeling on other Polene bags where the leather folds/creases, any feedback like this for Beri?
> Much appreciated!


I love my Beri. Highly recommend it as it is my most used Polene bag. I really do not baby mine and the only wear and tear is indeed on the metal clasp (see pictures). I have read somewhere there are tricks to get rid of this but have not tried it yet. I do not really mind though. The bag is super high quality for the price and in comparison with the Jodi bag it is a bargain.


----------



## mliLV

sagehello said:


> I am now in between getting the dix or the un nano in taupe. any opinions or thoughts?


I have the un nano in taupe and I love it! In different lighting, you will see different colors. It is so easy to match outfits with.


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dix in green. Natural morning sunlight. I am loving this lighter hue of green too!
> 
> View attachment 5635118


Congrats on a stunning bag.
Even though it is not the emerald green I prefer, this color is still beautiful. 
I am going to put this one on my list for later, because as stunning as this color is, I won't probably get that much use out of it.

I have realized that I currently use camel most of all, followed by the chalk, so I definitely need more classic neutrals.
Out of my 4 Polene bags, I use my Neuf Mini in Camel the most, so I'm going to be boring and predictable and get my next Polene in taupe. I decided to go for another Neuf Mini instead of a Tonca because I would rather get another bag I LOVE (I am obsessed with the Neuf Mini), than to try a new style I'm not sure I'll like.

I'm going to order this in a couple of weeks after I come out of a scheduled surgery. That way, I'll have a reward waiting for me for after my recovery period.


----------



## RoyalChi

WillWordForBags said:


> Congrats on a stunning bag.
> Even though it is not the emerald green I prefer, this color is still beautiful.
> I am going to put this one on my list for later, because as stunning as this color is, I won't probably get that much use out of it.
> 
> I have realized that I currently use camel most of all, followed by the chalk, so I definitely need more classic neutrals.
> Out of my 4 Polene bags, I use my Neuf Mini in Camel the most, so I'm going to be boring and predictable and get my next Polene in taupe. I decided to go for another Neuf Mini instead of a Tonca because I would rather get another bag I LOVE (I am obsessed with the Neuf Mini), than to try a new style I'm not sure I'll like.
> 
> I'm going to order this in a couple of weeks after I come out of a scheduled surgery. That way, I'll have a reward waiting for me for after my recovery period.


I definitely get the appeal to stick with the neutrals! I just feel like Polene has neutrals down to a perfection. With other brands, browns and whites get boring really fast for me and I find myself wanting to get some new and exciting color (that I know I will probably almost never use lol)! But when looking at Polene bags it’s the chalk, camels/tans, and taupe that draw my attention more. I just think they are really beautiful shades that compliment everything around them without being too dull as to blend into the outfit.

And just realized you said surgery! Hope it’s nothing too serious and you have a smooth recovery. Definitely calls for a new handbag to lighten your mood


----------



## shelmlh

ziagouel said:


> Hi, I posted my burgundy Sept few months ago so here you go, and I'm also attaching a shot from when I went to work with it.  My phone tends to lighten the pictures but in the first pic it's darker than it is IRL. I'd say the bigger color swatch of the leather they have on their website (https://euro.polene-paris.com/products/numero-sept-bordeaux-graine, if you scroll down it's the bottom left one) is quite accurate depiction of the color. If you want to, I can post some more pictures when I get home.
> The color is quite dark, I'd say more cold-toned than warm. It goes very nicely with blues, especially navy, but works very well with grays, black or any other neutrals. Hope it helps. It's a lovely bag and fits a lot, but I didn't use it as much as I thought I'd be, so I'm thinking about selling it (on the EU site its not available anymore so I'm hoping I could sell it quick). I also have a navy Sept mini on the way so I need to make more space in my closet


A very delayed but appreciative thank you


----------



## WillWordForBags

RoyalChi said:


> I definitely get the appeal to stick with the neutrals! I just feel like Polene has neutrals down to a perfection. With other brands, browns and whites get boring really fast for me and I find myself wanting to get some new and exciting color (that I know I will probably almost never use lol)! But when looking at Polene bags it’s the chalk, camels/tans, and taupe that draw my attention more. I just think they are really beautiful shades that compliment everything around them without being too dull as to blend into the outfit.
> 
> And just realized you said surgery! Hope it’s nothing too serious and you have a smooth recovery. Definitely calls for a new handbag to lighten your mood


Oh, thank you. You are so sweet.
I'm having my breast implants removed for both aesthetic and health reasons so it's not too serious but important for sure. Should have done it years ago so I'm glad it's finally happening.

I completely agree about Polene's neutrals. I've said it before; that Polene's genius lies in the perfection and variety of their neutrals.  They have so many shades of beiges, nudes, tans, grays and blushes to choose from, and they all end up being beautiful in their own way. Polene is very true to their Parisian perspective in how subtle and elegant their colors actually are.

I can't wait to have my next Polene in taupe, and can already anticipate wanting more from them. I absolutely love this brand.


----------



## ramona708

WillWordForBags said:


> Oh, thank you. You are so sweet.
> I'm having my breast implants removed for both aesthetic and health reasons so it's not too serious but important for sure. Should have done it years ago so I'm glad it's finally happening.
> 
> I completely agree about Polene's neutrals. I've said it before; that Polene's genius lies in the perfection and variety of their neutrals.  They have so many shades of beiges, nudes, tans, grays, blushes, etc., to choose from, and they all end up being beautiful in their own way. Polene is very true to their Parisian perspective in how subtle and elegant their colors actually are.
> 
> I can't wait to have my next Polene in taupe, and can already anticipate wanting more from them. I absolutely love this brand.


Oh you have just the same idea as me! 
I will also have a surgery in 4 weeks (getting screws removed out of my shoulder) and want to reward myself afterwards with a new bag 
Im gonna order an „Ameli Zurich Viadukt Work“, eyeing this bag already for sooo long 
So lets think and dream about our new bags while laying there on the operating table waiting for our anesthesia to work 
Wish you the best! And lets show our bags here to each other afterwards


----------



## WillWordForBags

ramona708 said:


> Oh you have just the same idea as me!
> I will also have a surgery in 4 weeks (getting screws removed out of my shoulder) and want to reward myself afterwards with a new bag
> Im gonna order an „Ameli Zurich Viadukt Work“, eyeing this bag already for sooo long
> So lets think and dream about our new bags while laying there on the operating table waiting for our anesthesia to work
> Wish you the best! And lets show our bags here to each other afterwards


That is a brilliant idea.  And that bag you are getting is stunning. Didn't know the brand but it looks like it would have something for me too (as spoken by a true handbag addict ). What color are you getting?

Best of luck with your surgery. I will need those happy thoughts before the anesthesia kicks in because I tend to get a bit nervous right before I go under. You know how it is.
But it's okay cause we'll be back soon, with better health and a bigger handbag collection.


----------



## RoyalChi

WillWordForBags said:


> Oh, thank you. You are so sweet.
> I'm having my breast implants removed for both aesthetic and health reasons so it's not too serious but important for sure. Should have done it years ago so I'm glad it's finally happening.
> 
> I completely agree about Polene's neutrals. I've said it before; that Polene's genius lies in the perfection and variety of their neutrals.  They have so many shades of beiges, nudes, tans, grays and blushes to choose from, and they all end up being beautiful in their own way. Polene is very true to their Parisian perspective in how subtle and elegant their colors actually are.
> 
> I can't wait to have my next Polene in taupe, and can already anticipate wanting more from them. I absolutely love this brand.


Ooh how exciting! Of course all surgery is scary, but just a little less stress inducing when you’re eagerly anticipating the results. Enjoy your reward and of course post pictures when you’re feeling up for it! I’d love to see the Neuf in taupe (or any color for that matter) and read your thoughts on it. Taupe is a color I thought about a lot but I think I’m still strongly leaning towards a camel since I don’t have a good quality brown bag yet.


----------



## ramona708

WillWordForBags said:


> That is a brilliant idea.  And that bag you are getting is stunning. Didn't know the brand but it looks like it would have something for me too (as spoken by a true handbag addict ). What color are you getting?
> 
> Best of luck with your surgery. I will need those happy thoughts before the anesthesia kicks in because I tend to get a bit nervous right before I go under. You know how it is.
> But it's okay cause we'll be back soon, with better health and a bigger handbag collection.


Yeahh thats true!!   
Thank you!
Oh I admire this Ameli brand since a while now, love their story and values! Especially their story about the producer search in Italy made me think about the sweatshops even in Europe and the intransparency in the fashion world…
Have not decided about the color for the Viadukt yet, maybe navy or dark green


----------



## WillWordForBags

RoyalChi said:


> Ooh how exciting! Of course all surgery is scary, but just a little less stress inducing when you’re eagerly anticipating the results. Enjoy your reward and of course post pictures when you’re feeling up for it! I’d love to see the Neuf in taupe (or any color for that matter) and read your thoughts on it. Taupe is a color I thought about a lot but I think I’m still strongly leaning towards a camel since I don’t have a good quality brown bag yet.


That is very true. Thank you for the encouragement. I do look forward to feeling better, and that makes the scary process more tolerable. 

I vote camel, 100%. Polene’s camel is the perfect tone of rich, light caramel-brown. 

Go back and look at my content from the last couple of months. You’ll see many posts where I rave about the Neuf Mini and the color camel. I am obsessed with this bag. I love everything about it and I haven’t stopped carrying it since the day I got it. 
It’s my favorite Polene bag so far. You will love it.


----------



## WillWordForBags

ramona708 said:


> Yeahh thats true!!
> Thank you!
> Oh I admire this Ameli brand since a while now, love their story and values! Especially their story about the producer search in Italy made me think about the sweatshops even in Europe and the intransparency in the fashion world…
> Have not decided about the color for the Viadukt yet, maybe navy or dark green


Both gorgeous colors.
I like the chain crossbody camera bag. So beautiful. Might order it one day, although I am in the US. Wonder if any department stores carry this brand…


----------



## nyeredzi

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dix in green. Natural morning sunlight. I am loving this lighter hue of green too!
> 
> View attachment 5635118


So much lighter in daylight. Ity


frenziedhandbag said:


> Dix in green. Natural morning sunlight. I am loving this lighter hue of green too!
> 
> View attachment 5635118


Oh, seeing it in daylight gives it a whole new look. The color is quite lovely.


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> Congrats on a stunning bag.
> Even though it is not the emerald green I prefer, this color is still beautiful.
> I am going to put this one on my list for later, because as stunning as this color is, I won't probably get that much use out of it.
> 
> I have realized that I currently use camel most of all, followed by the chalk, so I definitely need more classic neutrals.
> Out of my 4 Polene bags, I use my Neuf Mini in Camel the most, so I'm going to be boring and predictable and get my next Polene in taupe. I decided to go for another Neuf Mini instead of a Tonca because I would rather get another bag I LOVE (I am obsessed with the Neuf Mini), than to try a new style I'm not sure I'll like.
> 
> I'm going to order this in a couple of weeks after I come out of a scheduled surgery. That way, I'll have a reward waiting for me for after my recovery period.



Good luck on your surgery! I love my mini Neuf in taupe. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. Always a pleasure to share. I like how a small gesture like the enclosed card informs about the strap drop length.  I have mine on the longest setting for the long strap. For reference, I'm 5"10, US size 10. Though textured, the strap sits comfortably on the shoulder and does not dig in.
> 
> View attachment 5635212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635214


This looks great on you! The green is beautiful: it almost looks like it leans a little blue.


----------



## Punkey

Punkey said:


> I love my Beri. Highly recommend it as it is my most used Polene bag. I really do not baby mine and the only wear and tear is indeed on the metal clasp (see pictures). I have read somewhere there are tricks to get rid of this but have not tried it yet. I do not really mind though. The bag is super high quality for the price and in comparison with the Jodi bag it is a bargain.
> 
> View attachment 5635309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635310


After taking the pics the metal discolouration started to bother me lol. I've googled and tried the toothpaste hack. I used it for over an hour and then wiped it away with first a wet and then a dry cloth. Almost like new!!


----------



## Milsaar

ramona708 said:


> Oh you have just the same idea as me!
> I will also have a surgery in 4 weeks (getting screws removed out of my shoulder) and want to reward myself afterwards with a new bag
> Im gonna order an „Ameli Zurich Viadukt Work“, eyeing this bag already for sooo long
> So lets think and dream about our new bags while laying there on the operating table waiting for our anesthesia to work
> Wish you the best! And lets show our bags here to each other afterwards



Thank you for mentioning this Ameli brand, didn't know this either! I have been thinking of getting a burgundy bag for work and this model looks so appealing to me! Also that burned orange looks great. I might have to order one of them


----------



## WillWordForBags

Kimbashop said:


> Good luck on your surgery! I love my mini Neuf in taupe.


Thank you, darling. I was trying to find older posts where you would had shared your Neuf Mini in taupe, but couldn't find them.
I never learned how to search for just the photos on this thread (even though I'm an OG).  If you have photos that you already took, I'd be delighted to see your bag.


----------



## windnocturne

Kimbashop said:


> Joining team mini Neuf! I was in NYC this weekend and visited the beautiful new store. Brought home this lovely in taupe and used it the next day around the city.
> 
> View attachment 5628451


@WillWordForBags is this it? Hope your surgery goes uneventfully with quick recovery! 
Love @Kimbashop ’s taupe mini neuf. It’s certainly such a gorgeous neutral hue


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> @WillWordForBags is this it? Hope your surgery goes uneventfully with quick recovery!
> Love @Kimbashop ’s taupe mini neuf. It’s certainly such a gorgeous neutral hue


Yes! That’s it. Thank you! 
How did you find it so quickly? 

Wow. It looks so good in the taupe. 
I’m convinced that this has to be my next bag. 

Thank you for the good wishes. I feel so loved here. I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## Kimbashop

WillWordForBags said:


> Thank you, darling. I was trying to find older posts where you would had shared your Neuf Mini in taupe, but couldn't find them.
> I never learned how to search for just the photos on this thread (even though I'm an OG).  If you have photos that you already took, I'd be delighted to see your bag.


sure! I only have this pic so far. I'm terrible at remembering to photograph my bags while out and about.

EDITED to say that someone else found the pic! thanks for posting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I will be objective (LOL) & say there should be no reservation about the TAUPE & CHALK
colors.. They are simply the best, wearable & the NEUF as chic as chic could be....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> I'm going to order this in a couple of weeks after I come out of a scheduled surgery. That way, I'll have a reward waiting for me for after my recovery period.


I'm a big camel fan! I must say your mini neuf in camel is so so so beautiful. I went wild the last few years and bought a bunch of camel hue bags. I love the warmth of them but I also realise I had too much of them at one point. Hahaha Rehomed most of them as I wanted a more diversified bag collection in terms of colors. I like the shape and style of mini neuf but I felt the base is rather boxy for me. I like the Tonca and might get it further down the road. Let's see. 

Wishing you a smooth surgery ahead! I say order prior and bring that new bag with you for the surgery. It will be nice to heal whilst looking at something pretty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RoyalChi said:


> I definitely get the appeal to stick with the neutrals! I just feel like Polene has neutrals down to a perfection.


I'm loving neutrals this year and I really like Polene's neutrals too. It's so hard to choose though as they all look so gorgeous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nyeredzi said:


> So much lighter in daylight. Ity
> 
> Oh, seeing it in daylight gives it a whole new look. The color is quite lovely.


It looks so different under natural light. I'm loving it thus far.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kimbashop said:


> This looks great on you! The green is beautiful: it almost looks like it leans a little blue.


Thank you! It's a nice green. Not too dark nor too light. Just right.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Punkey said:


> Almost like new!!


The Beri was the very first style I wanted to get from Polene. Thank you for sharing about the toothpaste hack. Good to know there is a solution for it. Your Beri looks so beautiful. May I know whether you experienced any issues of the clasp opening on its own?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kimbashop said:


> I'm terrible at remembering to photograph my bags while out and about.


Your taupe mini neuf is so beautiful. I love it! If you remember to share your bags whilst out and about, that might just push me to order something in taupe.


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm a big camel fan! I must say your mini neuf in camel is so so so beautiful. I went wild the last few years and bought a bunch of camel hue bags. I love the warmth of them but I also realise I had too much of them at one point. Hahaha Rehomed most of them as I wanted a more diversified bag collection in terms of colors. I like the shape and style of mini neuf but I felt the base is rather boxy for me. I like the Tonca and might get it further down the road. Let's see.
> 
> Wishing you a smooth surgery ahead! I say order prior and bring that new bag with you for the surgery. It will be nice to heal whilst looking at something pretty.


Thank you, darling. I appreciate the good wishes. 

You can’t go wrong with this gorgeous camel. And the Neuf Mini is just the perfect size. The depth is what makes it so practical. Seems small but it fits sooo much. I love that balance between the look and  the capacity.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> You can’t go wrong with this gorgeous camel.


The only thing that I am hesitant about the mini neuf is its wide base. I've owned a bag that I absolutely adore but when worn crossbody, the wide base juts out too much. I kept feeling how wierd it looked on me. I don't quite carry my bags in the hand. Occasionally yes, but not all the time thus I wonder whether the mini neuf will work. I've seen so many youtube videos of it showing mod shots and the base does seems rather wide. All said, I do love the curves and how cute it is. I know capacity wise, it will work for me as I do not carry that much.


----------



## Kimbashop

frenziedhandbag said:


> The only thing that I am hesitant about the mini neuf is its wide base. I've owned a bag that I absolutely adore but when worn crossbody, the wide base juts out too much. I kept feeling how wierd it looked on me. I don't quite carry my bags in the hand. Occasionally yes, but not all the time thus I wonder whether the mini neuf will work. I've seen so many youtube videos of it showing mod shots and the base does seems rather wide. All said, I do love the curves and how cute it is. I know capacity wise, it will work for me as I do not carry that much.


It is taking me some time to get used to that, especially as a Dix lover. It wears quite differently from that style. The thing that keeps it from being boxy is it’s curves and softness. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Your taupe mini neuf is so beautiful. I love it! If you remember to share your bags whilst out and about, that might just push me to order something in taupe.



I will! It is such a versatile shade.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kimbashop said:


> It is taking me some time to get used to that, especially as a Dix lover. It wears quite differently from that style.


Thank you for sharing. Looks like my concern is valid. The Dix is working quite well for me as it's a slimmer silhouette. I really like the mini neuf's softness but after comparing the dimensions, the base is wider than the other boxy bag I rehomed so looks like it is a no go for me. Maybe a  Beri/Tonca in taupe or camel or chalk instead?   See? I can't decide. Hahahaha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pics credit to Polene's social media account via XiaoHongShu.

Regular Neuf in taupe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pics credit to Polene's social media account via XiaoHongShu.

Beri in chalk, black and taupe.


----------



## lilimcn

Punkey said:


> After taking the pics the metal discolouration started to bother me lol. I've googled and tried the toothpaste hack. I used it for over an hour and then wiped it away with first a wet and then a dry cloth. Almost like new!!
> 
> View attachment 5635949


Thank you so much for your reply! So happy the metal looks so great after the hack, and your bag color is stunning! Going to order mine now


----------



## Punkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Beri was the very first style I wanted to get from Polene. Thank you for sharing about the toothpaste hack. Good to know there is a solution for it. Your Beri looks so beautiful. May I know whether you experienced any issues of the clasp opening on its own?


No problems with the clasp. I have had it for well over a year. The clasp is very secure yet easy to open. Super happy with the Beri


----------



## poleneceline

Saw this on reddit. If you could only buy bags from one brand, what brand would it be? I would choose polene but I would love to hear other answers too.


----------



## poleneceline

I see people talking about the size of the regular neuf, and I won't lie, as a petite person, I do not care. It is always the statement piece in my outfit, so I want it to be large and in charge，take up all the space.


----------



## Love Of My Life

poleneinblack said:


> I see people talking about the size of the regular neuf, and I won't lie, as a petite person, I do not care. It is always the statement piece in my outfit, so I want it to be large and in charge，take up all the space.


 I am not a petite gal I am over 5'6" & I wear the regular Neuf in Taupe & Chalk
 It's a fabulous, stylish bag, well crafted & very chic..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Punkey said:


> No problems with the clasp. I have had it for well over a year. The clasp is very secure yet easy to open.


That's awesome to know. Thank you for sharing! I'm so tempted to get a Beri for my next Polene now.


----------



## Mairaculi

poleneinblack said:


> Saw this on reddit. If you could only buy bags from one brand, what brand would it be? I would choose polene but I would love to hear other answers too.



I love Polene, but I also love backpacks, and they don't make any at the moment. I'm also not really a fan of Polene's current selection of wallets and a practical laptop bag for work with many compartments is also nice to have. So it would be hard for me to commit to just Polene. 
The brand I'd probably choose is Picard. It's a German leather brand, their bags are of good quality and affordable, while I find the designs and colors not as special as Polene, they offer a wide selection. And same as Polene it's a brand that I can buy without the risk of breaking out in a rash from a bag (I'm highly allergic to nickel), which unfortunately is not true for many brands, including expensive ones.


----------



## windnocturne

poleneinblack said:


> Saw this on reddit. If you could only buy bags from one brand, what brand would it be? I would choose polene but I would love to hear other answers too.



Actually… for now, probably Longchamp  For similar reasons that the reddit member had posted… range and quality. 
Thanks to my fellow enabler @frenziedhandbag  for the introduction into the world of LC!
I love my Polene bags but sometimes I feel design>practicality for Polene (who doesn’t love beautiful bags, but sometimes I still get occasionally annoyed squeezing things in and out of my neuf and mini huit as much as I love them…). But maybe I need a different Polene style like a Cyme mini?


----------



## lilchoconut

windnocturne said:


> Actually… for now, probably Longchamp  For similar reasons that the reddit member had posted… range and quality.
> Thanks to my fellow enabler @frenziedhandbag  for the introduction into the world of LC!
> I love my Polene bags but sometimes I feel design>practicality for Polene (who doesn’t love beautiful bags, but sometimes I still get occasionally annoyed squeezing things in and out of my neuf and mini huit as much as I love them…). But maybe I need a different Polene style like a Cyme mini?


I love longchamp too. I bought a used large pliage cuir and it's an amazing workhorse. Throw it around on flights and carry everything for work. I have a few other pieces as well. Super light weight and durable. All their bags are practical, but the polene are definitely more elegant


----------



## Fancyfree

poleneinblack said:


> Saw this on reddit. If you could only buy bags from one brand, what brand would it be? I would choose polene but I would love to hear other answers too.



For me, it would be Massaccesi. Because Marco Massaccesi lets his customers choose lining, strap drop, hardware etc - I am addicted to this possibility of customisation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fancyfree said:


> For me, it would be Massaccesi. Because Marco Massaccesi lets his customers choose lining, strap drop, hardware etc - I am addicted to this possibility of customisation.



Just looked at the styles available. Under consideration for me would be the Charlotte but
again the Massaccesi name is smacko front & center. For me personally, it's a deal breaker
The reason that Polene Neuf has appeal to me, is that the name is on the side of the bag
& virtually undetectable, JMO


----------



## RoyalChi

Love Of My Life said:


> Just looked at the styles available. Under consideration for me would be the Charlotte but
> again the Massaccesi name is smacko front & center. For me personally, it's a deal breaker
> The reason that Polene Neuf has appeal to me, is that the name is on the side of the bag
> & virtually undetectable, JMO


Yep I feel the same way about branding. I really hate when the brand name is prominent. It’s my bag, get your name off of it  I really don’t like being a walking billboard.

I think I would go with Polene as my only bag brand if I had to. I’m a small purse only kind of girl so having a wide variety of interesting but not overly trendy small bags suits me best. Polene has enough bags currently that I’m interested in lol and that price definitely makes them hard to say no


----------



## Love Of My Life

RoyalChi said:


> Yep I feel the same way about branding. I really hate when the brand name is prominent. It’s my bag, get your name off of it  I really don’t like being a walking billboard.
> 
> I think I would go with Polene as my only bag brand if I had to. I’m a small purse only kind of girl so having a wide variety of interesting but not overly trendy small bags suits me best. Polene has enough bags currently that I’m interested in lol and that price definitely makes them hard to say no


 The price point really does not reflect the style, the craftsmanship & the quality of the leather
  that Polene bags exhibit. It simply fits the bill
 I'm enjoying the Neuf in Chalk & Taupe
 The appeal is it's an everyday workhorse bag that I don't have to worry about dirt as it gets
 wiped clean. The bag can be worn all year around & offers versatility in one's wardrobe.
  It is LOGO free which has great appeal to me, JMO


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Thanks to my fellow enabler @frenziedhandbag  for the introduction into the world of LC!


For me, it will be Longchamp as well Same reason in terms of consistent quality, practicality and lack of logos for most styles. Polene is really an intriguing brand in terms of design. I'm happy that you introduced me to it.


----------



## mooLV

Another vote for Longchamp!  They are simply so classic and easy to wear!  

Also love Polene’s taupe colour!


----------



## WillWordForBags

A great video for Polene bag comparisons. 
Watching her try on the Neuf Mini in taupe has sealed the deal for me. 
I’m most definitely ordering this bag next week.


----------



## piosavsfan

Love Of My Life said:


> Just looked at the styles available. Under consideration for me would be the Charlotte but
> again the Massaccesi name is smacko front & center. For me personally, it's a deal breaker
> The reason that Polene Neuf has appeal to me, is that the name is on the side of the bag
> & virtually undetectable, JMO


Massaccesi moves the location of the branding upon request. I have seen people get it on the side instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> I’m most definitely ordering this bag next week.


I love how she compares the camel, taupe and chalk mini neufs in her video. This style looks awesome on her. Can't wait to see your taupe mini neuf soon!


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how she compares the camel, taupe and chalk mini neufs in her video. This style looks awesome on her. Can't wait to see your taupe mini neuf soon!


Exactly. That comparison is gold. 
All 3 colors are gorgeous, must haves.
I would buy all 3 if I didn’t already have the challk in the Un Nano. 
The Neuf Mini is way more comfortable for everyday, though, so maybe I’ll end up ordering the chalk too and have 3 Neuf Minis??? Anything is possible.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> The Neuf Mini is way more comfortable for everyday, though, so maybe I’ll end up ordering the chalk too and have 3 Neuf Minis??? Anything is possible.


It's not easy to find a style that works and being handbag lovers, even harder for us to want to wear the same bag frequently. I can see how the mini neuf works for you so I will say go ahead and collect all three colors. They work so well for you, so why not? I'm smitten with your camel mini neuf but I don't own any bags like chalk so I'm back to this color deliberation game and of cos, Beri vs Mini Neuf. Hahahaha


----------



## Jereni

poleneceline said:


> I just got an email from Polene about new emerald green bags and the color is beautiful. I immediately thought of @Jereni.



Thank you for thinking of me. It is definitely a nice new color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pics credit to social media platform XiaoHongShu.

Umi. Looks like a practical style.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pics credit to social media platform XiaoHongShu.

Dix


----------



## WillWordForBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's not easy to find a style that works and being handbag lovers, even harder for us to want to wear the same bag frequently. I can see how the mini neuf works for you so I will say go ahead and collect all three colors. They work so well for you, so why not? I'm smitten with your camel mini neuf but I don't own any bags like chalk so I'm back to this color deliberation game and of cos, Beri vs Mini Neuf. Hahahaha


I agree. I used to have 3 Givenchy Pandora Minis so I have done that before. 
Chalk is a very special color. So rare. You should definitely get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

WillWordForBags said:


> Chalk is a very special color. So rare. You should definitely get it.


I think chalk is really unique as well. Let's see. I've acquired quite a bit of LC bags recently so I will try to take it slower? The key word here is try.


----------



## Melanin_Monroe

Polene Bag review by a leather maker

Hey guys! Here’s a review of Polene leather quality from an expert on the field (Tanner Leatherstein) . It came just at the right time as Polene has been posting a lot on instagram regarding their construction process and quality of their materials so it’s nice to have a 3rd party confirm this


----------



## onehotlatte

Melanin_Monroe said:


> Polene Bag review by a leather maker
> 
> Hey guys! Here’s a review of Polene leather quality from an expert on the field (Tanner Leatherstein) . It came just at the right time as Polene has been posting a lot on instagram regarding their construction process and quality of their materials so it’s nice to have a 3rd party confirm this


Thank you! Here’s a link to the full video.


----------



## platinum_babie

The Luxury Handbag Brand Quietly Taking Over French Fashion Circles
					

The Paris-based Polène is a stylish new contender in the leather-goods space. Now, it's going global.




					fashionista.com


----------



## keishapie1973

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. Always a pleasure to share. I like how a small gesture like the enclosed card informs about the strap drop length.  I have mine on the longest setting for the long strap. For reference, I'm 5"10, US size 10. Though textured, the strap sits comfortably on the shoulder and does not dig in.
> 
> View attachment 5635212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635214



I love everything about this. Thanks to you, my 2nd Polene is on the way…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

keishapie1973 said:


> I love everything about this. Thanks to you, my 2nd Polene is on the way…


Woohoo! Always a pleasure to share. Which color did you get for yours?


----------



## keishapie1973

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! Always a pleasure to share. Which color did you get for yours?


I got the green. It’s my favorite color and everywhere I turn, I see green. The color is definitely trending…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

keishapie1973 said:


> I got the green. It’s my favorite color and everywhere I turn, I see green. The color is definitely trending…


Yup. Green is really the color of the year. It's everywhere. High five to being fellow green lovers!


----------



## Love Of My Life

@platinum_babie 
Thanks so much for sharing this lovely article that provides insight into what Polene represents
I have  purchased  Neuf in both Taupe & Chalk. Could not be happier!
The quality, workmanship, shape & style is what a bag should be all about. Polene got it right!


----------



## baghabitz34

onehotlatte said:


> Thank you! Here’s a link to the full video.



Thanks for sharing this video. I’ve watched a couple of his videos before. Really informative.


----------



## onehotlatte

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks for sharing this video. I’ve watched a couple of his videos before. Really informative.


Yes—thanks again to @Melanin_Monroe. I wasn’t familiar with his channel, but I watched some more of his videos. Really interesting content.


----------



## onehotlatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. Always a pleasure to share. I like how a small gesture like the enclosed card informs about the strap drop length.  I have mine on the longest setting for the long strap. For reference, I'm 5"10, US size 10. Though textured, the strap sits comfortably on the shoulder and does not dig in.
> 
> View attachment 5635212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635214


Thanks for sharing these pictures of your beautiful bag. After looking at them for a few days, I finally hopped off the fence and ordered this bag in black. It looks so good on you. I can't wait to get it. I just wanted to thank you for the nudge.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Melanin_Monroe said:


> Polene Bag review by a leather maker





onehotlatte said:


> Thank you! Here’s a link to the full video.



Thank you both for sharing. It's very informative and great to know that Polene's price point is very reasonable for the quality.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

onehotlatte said:


> Thanks for sharing these pictures of your beautiful bag. After looking at them for a few days, I finally hopped off the fence and ordered this bag in black. It looks so good on you. I can't wait to get it. I just wanted to thank you for the nudge.


My pleasure to share! I can't wait for you to get yours. Black was my intended choice initially but it was PO for the smooth leather version I wanted. Glad I procrastinated as I love green. I hope you like yours as much as I do. It's a classic crescent bag style but I feel the straps made it unique.


----------



## onehotlatte

frenziedhandbag said:


> My pleasure to share! I can't wait for you to get yours. Black was my intended choice initially but it was PO for the smooth leather version I wanted. Glad I procrastinated as I love green. I hope you like yours as much as I do. It's a classic crescent bag style but I feel the straps made it unique.


Thankyou! I think so, too. Both black bags have been on PO, so when I saw that the textured leather Dix was back in stock, I made sure that I snapped it up. I'm so glad you're enjoying your bag. It's a lovely shade of green; such a deep, rich color.


----------



## JenJBS

The Luxury Handbag Brand Quietly Taking Over French Fashion Circles
					

The Paris-based Polène is a stylish new contender in the leather-goods space. Now, it's going global.




					fashionista.com


----------



## ramona708

JenJBS said:


> The Luxury Handbag Brand Quietly Taking Over French Fashion Circles
> 
> 
> The Paris-based Polène is a stylish new contender in the leather-goods space. Now, it's going global.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashionista.com


Very informative, thank you so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

onehotlatte said:


> Both black bags have been on PO, so when I saw that the textured leather Dix was back in stock, I made sure that I snapped it up.


I thought the textured black Dix is gorgeous too. It's a great fuss free bag for travel. You did the right move to snap it up. With the upcoming holiday season, I'm sure it will be OOS soon.


----------



## bearygood22

Hi everyone, can I share what I did to my black textured Dix? I packed it in my suitcase (which will be checked in) for a 7 hour flight the night before my flight, with minimal stuffing, in its dust bag, tried to pack it carefully, but my suitcase was very full. When I arrived at my destination and unpacked it (18 hours had elapsed since I closed my suitcase), there was a BIG circular dent imprinted on the front of the bag! I was so horrified and blamed myself, tried to stuff the bag full, but was not hopeful. To my absolute surprise, the bag slowly regained its shape, and the big circular dent got fainter and fainter and… barely one day later, my bag was back to normal!! I could not believe it. I’ve always thought Polene was great value for money, but this was beyond belief! 

I think the smooth leather Dix is more beautiful, but seriously, now that I know the textured leather is indestructible, I will have a hard time choosing the more fragile smooth over the textured leather in the future.

Just wanted to share my story. I didn’t take pictures, but my dix is back to normal now and I’m so happy! Actually, I also packed my textured nano in my suitcase for that same trip, stuffed it full as I was worried since the shape was more irregular, and it arrived perfect.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bearygood22 said:


> I didn’t take pictures, but my dix is back to normal now and I’m so happy!


As a new Dix owner, this is delightful to hear. So glad it travelled well. I'm really looking forward to bring it along for travels now. Thank you for sharing your experience. It will be handy to some of us considering the Dix or thinking of ordering a Polene for the very first time.


----------



## lilchoconut

Looks like there will be a new beri color in "Santal" ...looks like an oxblood color, more dark brown than burgundy.


----------



## JenJBS

Wow. I can't even see it on the site now. Anyone else?


----------



## lilchoconut

JenJBS said:


> Wow. I can't even see it on the site now. Anyone else?


I could only see it in the new arrivals section. I dont think they have officially released it yet.


----------



## lilimcn

JenJBS said:


> Wow. I can't even see it on the site now. Anyone else?


it wasn't showing for me either, had to swap to different countries, it shows under Euro-English one!


----------



## Ninja warrior

MaggieAnn said:


> Here is my Numéro Dix   .
> Wore it for the last couple of days and I’m obsessed with it!  It looks so effortlessly modern and chic and elevates every casual outfit . The smooth leather is beautiful and soft. I think I have to get the Neuf now as well as I fell in love with Polène‘s style again .


How is the bag holding up?


----------



## Ninja warrior

MaggieAnn said:


> Yes, I noticed that too on my Dix. I can carry my phone, my Chanel small wallet, my Louis Vuitton key pouch and some tissue papers and that’s pretty it. Love it nevertheless   . The shape is so unique. I find it nicer than any other saddle bag. Reminds me somehow of the Dior saddle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5138229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138230


How is it holding up?


----------



## lilimcn

Santal Beri pictures are up and I’m obsessed  really hope it’s a rich brown color and doesn’t look burgundy under different lighting


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’m happy to share my first Polene bag, the Huit; I’d been holding back from ordering online since I love when I can purchase special items on my travels.  I visited England and France this summer and what a coincidence when I realized we could walk a bit from the Lourve and pass the store on our way to the hotel. 
This is a shot of the lovely park right next to the store.


----------



## nyeredzi

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5645916
> View attachment 5645917
> View attachment 5645920
> View attachment 5645922
> 
> I’m happy to share my first Polene bag, the Huit; I’d been holding back from ordering online since I love when I can purchase special items on my travels.  I visited England and France this summer and what a coincidence when I realized we could walk a bit from the Lourve and pass the store on our way to the hotel.
> This is a shot of the lovely park right next to the store.


So lovely to be able to visit the store and have an event of it! Congratulations on your new purchase. Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking? How did you manage that very large box it comes in? Did you take the box back home with you? I'm considering having a day trip to NYC where I also go to Polene, if they release the new colors before it's too color for me to want to take such a trip. But I'm not sure I want to carry a large box like that around NYC with me (I'd likely take public transportation).


----------



## Antonia

Just coming here to post about the new Neuf in Sandalwood but I cannot find the Neuf thread...am I imagining it gone??


----------



## Antonia

This bag sure has my attention!!


----------



## Julija

I've just got an email about 3 new fall colors but olive un nano is out of stock already! how can it be?


----------



## lilchoconut

Julija said:


> I've just got an email about 3 new fall colors but olive un nano is out of stock already! how can it be?


----------



## Julija

lilchoconut said:


> View attachment 5646164


still does not answer my question


----------



## lilchoconut

Julija said:


> still does not answer my question


They probably haven't programmed it in correctly yet since it's just been released. 

Hopefully it'll be available soon


----------



## Mairaculi

I love the new colors! Do you think there will be more styles in these colors lateron? Or is it just a one-time seasonal thing? At least the sandalwood looks like it could become a new basic color. I'm thinking about getting a Cyme, probably in cognac but it would be even better in sandalwood, maybe I should wait a bit...
The blue would be gorgeous in a Beri, Huit or Mini Neuf as well!
(And I'm very happy the Dix gets so much new colors, but unfortunately all the new ones no longer have the contrast stiching, this is something I love on my camel Dix and I think is very fitting for the style. But maybe it's better this way, otherwise I probably wouldn't be able to resist)


----------



## Antonia

Mairaculi said:


> I love the new colors! Do you think there will be more styles in these colors lateron? Or is it just a one-time seasonal thing? At least the sandalwood looks like it could become a new basic color. I'm thinking about getting a Cyme, probably in cognac but it would be even better in sandalwood, maybe I should wait a bit...
> The blue would be gorgeous in a Beri, Huit or Mini Neuf as well!
> (And I'm very happy the Dix gets so much new colors, but unfortunately all the new ones no longer have the contrast stiching, this is something I love on my camel Dix and I think is very fitting for the style. But maybe it's better this way, otherwise I probably wouldn't be able to resist)


The Neuf is my favorite Polene....so I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see it in that new olive color!  Just wow!!! That would be something!


----------



## RoyalChi

Ooh that midnight blue looks real nice. Not sure pairing it with those bright blue clothes was the best idea though lol


----------



## nyeredzi

I wonder if the Sandalwood is the only new color they're releasing for the Neuf. If so, that would be anticlimactic  Just one additional color, that looks almost exactly like the burgundy they already had. I actually like burgundy better, but it's been out of stock for a while. I would have liked to see it in the midnight blue.  I love Polene's forms, but not their colors so much. They're great if you really want subdued neutral colors, but that's not usually my thing. I was hoping for a heather or a terracotta. I guess I'll wait a few more days to see if the midnight blue or any other colors appear in Neuf. If not, I think I'll go ahead and order camel or something. Very different kind of color palette for me.


----------



## mooLV

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5645916
> View attachment 5645917
> View attachment 5645920
> View attachment 5645922
> 
> I’m happy to share my first Polene bag, the Huit; I’d been holding back from ordering online since I love when I can purchase special items on my travels.  I visited England and France this summer and what a coincidence when I realized we could walk a bit from the Lourve and pass the store on our way to the hotel.
> This is a shot of the lovely park right next to the store.


Congrats!!! Love your pics!!


----------



## mooLV

Just got this little cutie from the NYC store!!!  Had to share.  .


----------



## RoyalChi

mooLV said:


> Just got this little cutie from the NYC store!!!  Had to share.  .
> 
> View attachment 5646287


Okay look at you with your high rise NYC skyline view lol! Would love to go some day. Absolutely beautiful bag, I’ve come really close to ordering this one but then I get to wondering if it looks too “fancy” for me considering I don’t hardly get out anywhere  I would love if the strap was removable as I’m a top handle girl


----------



## JenJBS

RoyalChi said:


> Ooh that midnight blue looks real nice. Not sure pairing it with those bright blue clothes was the best idea though lol



Curious how the new colors (including the blue) look irl... I no longer trust Polene's website photos/colors.


----------



## mooLV

RoyalChi said:


> Okay look at you with your high rise NYC skyline view lol! Would love to go some day. Absolutely beautiful bag, I’ve come really close to ordering this one but then I get to wondering if it looks too “fancy” for me considering I don’t hardly get out anywhere  I would love if the strap was removable as I’m a top handle girl


Lol.  Hubs is at a conference so this view is temporary


----------



## RoyalChi

JenJBS said:


> Curious how the new colors (including the blue) look irl... I no longer trust Polene's website photos/colors.


Definitely. I won’t be the Guinea pig for any of the new colors. I always go digging all over google and youtube when I’m interested in a Polene bag.


----------



## bearygood22

Julija said:


> I've just got an email about 3 new fall colors but olive un nano is out of stock already! how can it be?


If you change the website to euro-french, you will see all new items are still available.


----------



## nyeredzi

Antonia said:


> Just coming here to post about the new Neuf in Sandalwood but I cannot find the Neuf thread...am I imagining it gone??
> View attachment 5646120



Thanks for posting pics. The Neuf thread is here:





						Polene numero neuf
					

Any opinions of this new Polene bag? I fell in love with it with the first sight, has Polene bags in general been good quality?   Link to the polene site: https://euro.polene-paris.com/products/numero-neuf-noir




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## elisabettaverde

mooLV said:


> Congrats!!! Love your pics!!


Thank you __


----------



## Julija

bearygood22 said:


> If you change the website to euro-french, you will see all new items are still available.


great, thank you!


----------



## Punkey

The olive colour would make a great summer bag. I would love to see it against a white tee. The outfits in the pictures wash out the beautifule olive colour.


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> Just coming here to post about the new Neuf in Sandalwood but I cannot find the Neuf thread...am I imagining it gone??
> View attachment 5646120


I would love the Neuf in this color. Hopefully it’s available soon.


----------



## JenJBS

This Parisian Handbag Brand Makes Shoppers Cry Happy Tears
					

Polène's cofounder explains why the bags are worth the hype—and the tissues.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

I’m so torn between the dix and the mini neuf and probably more edging towards the neuf as it’s so unusual! Just wondering if anyone owns a neuf do you think it’s something that will keep its shape for years to come? Without seeing it in real life it’s hard to tell how structured it is and how if it will keep its shape?


----------



## Love Of My Life

michellemaggiemoo said:


> I’m so torn between the dix and the mini neuf and probably more edging towards the neuf as it’s so unusual! Just wondering if anyone owns a neuf do you think it’s something that will keep its shape for years to come? Without seeing it in real life it’s hard to tell how structured it is and how if it will keep its shape?



I have the Neuf in Chalk & Taupe. First, the colors are timeless & wearable all year around.
I would not say that it is a typical structured shape as it has softness.
There should be no reason I can think of why this bag would not hold its shape.
The leather is soft, pliable & well made. Even if it is rather stuffed, I'd say it should be ok
as the bottom of the bag will give it support, JMO


----------



## melvel

Ordered from Polene website for the first time---- and it has not been a good first impression so far.

I ordered on October 21 (Chalk Beri) and until now, the item has not been shipped.  I looked at the website and the same item now reflects as out of stock.  Meanwhile, received my credit card bill today and the Polene order has already been charged, even if the item has not shipped?

First of all, does it usually take this long?  It says delivery in 5 days and it is past two weeks already.  And they should not be charging my card until they ship, shouldn't they?


----------



## lilimcn

melvel said:


> Ordered from Polene website for the first time---- and it has not been a good first impression so far.
> 
> I ordered on October 21 (Chalk Beri) and until now, the item has not been shipped.  I looked at the website and the same item now reflects as out of stock.  Meanwhile, received my credit card bill today and the Polene order has already been charged, even if the item has not shipped?
> 
> First of all, does it usually take this long?  It says delivery in 5 days and it is past two weeks already.  And they should not be charging my card until they ship, shouldn't they?


That bag in that color is on preorder, it says shipping is on November 16th


----------



## lilimcn

If someone gets any bag in the new colors, could you please post pictures under different lighting, super curious how they look


----------



## melvel

lilimcn said:


> That bag in that color is on preorder, it says shipping is on November 16th



It was not on pre-order when I placed the order. Even then, shouldn't they charge your credit card when the item actually ships?


----------



## elisabettaverde

mooLV said:


> Congrats!!! Love your pics!!


Thank you


----------



## elisabettaverde

@nyeredzi 
It was so fulfilling to finally see the store in person. I actually packed the box with my small souvenirs, books and clothes I’d already worn since I had already done a bit of shopping in London, and it was too much to pack on my return trip. I used a prepaid box from the French postal service back to the US.


----------



## sagehello

ugh would love to see customer photos of the new olive color! Judging from the website photos, I can't tell much of a difference between the olive color and taupe?


----------



## mooLV

sagehello said:


> ugh would love to see customer photos of the new olive color! Judging from the website photos, I can't tell much of a difference between the olive color and taupe?


When I was in the NYC store, I thought the olive was the taupe until the SA pointed out the difference.  It’s a subtle difference.  
Same with the sandalwood and burgundy.


----------



## kalomeli

I’m currently obsessed with Huit in burgundy. Anyone who already has the bag or other full-grained burgundy bags: is the color more inclined towards brownish or purplish?


----------



## Antonia

kalomeli said:


> I’m currently obsessed with Huit in burgundy. Anyone who already has the bag or other full-grained burgundy bags: is the color more inclined towards brownish or purplish?


I've read that it's more purplish from someone that has it in the Neuf.


----------



## jellyv

Why can't they do proper photography? Rhetorical but also not. It's just unacceptable and unprofessional for a mostly online company.


----------



## mooLV

melvel said:


> Ordered from Polene website for the first time---- and it has not been a good first impression so far.
> 
> I ordered on October 21 (Chalk Beri) and until now, the item has not been shipped.  I looked at the website and the same item now reflects as out of stock.  Meanwhile, received my credit card bill today and the Polene order has already been charged, even if the item has not shipped?
> 
> First of all, does it usually take this long?  It says delivery in 5 days and it is past two weeks already.  And they should not be charging my card until they ship, shouldn't they?


Sorry to hear that you first order hasn't arrived.  In my experience my cc has always been charged at checkout - prior to shipping.  I would suggest to check your invoice to see if it was on pre-order.  If it wasn't, you can contact Polene about the shipping delay - they do usually respond back.  
Good luck!


----------



## Fancyfree

melvel said:


> Ordered from Polene website for the first time---- and it has not been a good first impression so far.
> 
> I ordered on October 21 (Chalk Beri) and until now, the item has not been shipped.  I looked at the website and the same item now reflects as out of stock.  Meanwhile, received my credit card bill today and the Polene order has already been charged, even if the item has not shipped?
> 
> First of all, does it usually take this long?  It says delivery in 5 days and it is past two weeks already.  And they should not be charging my card until they ship, shouldn't they?


Maybe the bag you ordered was the last one in stock and turned out to have a defect?
Better to wait some extra weeks for a perfect product 
I suggest you write and ask when they _*expect*_ to be able to ship your bag. And bear in mind that production processes may be prone to unexpected and unavoidable delays.


----------



## sagehello

mooLV said:


> When I was in the NYC store, I thought the olive was the taupe until the SA pointed out the difference.  It’s a subtle difference.
> Same with the sandalwood and burgundy.


Thank you for that! That is a huge bummer... I was really hoping that the color would have more of a green "Olive" color.. lol


----------



## nyeredzi

mooLV said:


> When I was in the NYC store, I thought the olive was the taupe until the SA pointed out the difference.  It’s a subtle difference.
> Same with the sandalwood and burgundy.


Hmm, that's unexpected. This is why I'd like to visit in person. I thought about taking a trip up to NYC to frolic and visit Polene and Coach this Friday, since I have the day off. But I would hate to make the trip and find out that they also have the day off, what with it being a holiday. Most stores are open that day but I'd definitely want to check beforehand. But they don't answer their phone so I can't check. Sent an email with the question, but not sure when they'll respond. Customer service is quite strained in those pandemic days ...


----------



## skiffie

I'm not sure what happened to my old post, but just reposting here... I just got in a Numero Un full size in terracotta, and scoured the internet high and low to find accurate photos, but there weren't many. So I took a bunch in a few different lighting conditions. Sorry one is blurry! Hope these help out someone.


----------



## Kimbashop

kalomeli said:


> I’m currently obsessed with Huit in burgundy. Anyone who already has the bag or other full-grained burgundy bags: is the color more inclined towards brownish or purplish?


I saw the color IRL in both of their stores and the burgundy definitely leans toward purple more so than what we typically associate with burgundy. It's really beautiful, but only if you like a purple (cool) undertone rather than a warm one.


----------



## JenJBS

jellyv said:


> Why can't they do proper photography? Rhetorical but also not. It's just unacceptable and unprofessional for a mostly online company.


Agree 100%!!!


----------



## JenJBS

kalomeli said:


> I’m currently obsessed with Huit in burgundy. Anyone who already has the bag or other full-grained burgundy bags: is the color more inclined towards brownish or purplish?



Here's a post with some pics of the burgundy Dix. 






						Polène handbags
					

With gaining of popularity of these various styles I suspect a price increase might come maybe after the holidays when many design houses raise their prices ( Jan, Mar, Sept)  Yes, so do I. That's why I hope they announce it before they do *fingerscrossed




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## poleneceline

michellemaggiemoo said:


> I’m so torn between the dix and the mini neuf and probably more edging towards the neuf as it’s so unusual! Just wondering if anyone owns a neuf do you think it’s something that will keep its shape for years to come? Without seeing it in real life it’s hard to tell how structured it is and how if it will keep its shape?


I cannot stress how much I love my neuf and also how much I rely on it. I squished the heck out of in luggage once, I store it crooked sometimes, I put them on the ground and throw them around literally. If it's out of shape, there's nothing some tissue stuffing or literally smacking the leather has not fixed.


----------



## poleneceline

Would love to hear from my Dix owners. So I pulled out my brand new Dix to use today. I had adjusted it before to shoulder bag length because I thought it looked cutest like that and I noticed a problem! The way the straps are designed actually dig into my shoulders. Disappointing because I love the adjustable strap design and if I wore it crossbody or any other length it wouldn't be a problem. However I was planning on using it as a shoulder bag so that's a no go for me. The Celine Ava is way more comfortable to wear; I can hardly feel it. [Also, I still prefer medium bags and while I want a few small bags, I definitely do not get the same amount of use out of them.]

Anyone else noticed this problem before?


----------



## Antonia

poleneceline said:


> I cannot stress how much I love my neuf and also how much I rely on it. I squished the heck out of in luggage once, I store it crooked sometimes, I put them on the ground and throw them around literally. If it's out of shape, there's nothing some tissue stuffing or literally smacking the leather has not fixed.


I love my Neuf too...it is literally one of my all time favorite bags to use!!  I probably use that bag more than all of my other bags.  I just wish they made more colors.  Maybe 1 new color every 3 months...or so it seems!


----------



## Love Of My Life

poleneceline said:


> I cannot stress how much I love my neuf and also how much I rely on it. I squished the heck out of in luggage once, I store it crooked sometimes, I put them on the ground and throw them around literally. If it's out of shape, there's nothing some tissue stuffing or literally smacking the leather has not fixed.





Antonia said:


> I love my Neuf too...it is literally one of my all time favorite bags to use!!  I probably use that bag more than all of my other bags.  I just wish they made more colors.  Maybe 1 new color every 3 months...or so it seems!



  Enjoying my "NEUF" as well.. & would like to see several more colors as well including a midnight navy,
  a hunter/forest green & aubergine color
   I don't use it as a crossbody, but perhaps a different kind of strap for more flexibility for those that
   can wear the larger size in that way, JMO
   For me I'm wearing this more than my H bag.. it just looks "right to my eye now", a little under the
    radar.


----------



## Mairaculi

poleneceline said:


> Would love to hear from my Dix owners. So I pulled out my brand new Dix to use today. I had adjusted it before to shoulder bag length because I thought it looked cutest like that and I noticed a problem! The way the straps are designed actually dig into my shoulders. Disappointing because I love the adjustable strap design and if I wore it crossbody or any other length it wouldn't be a problem. However I was planning on using it as a shoulder bag so that's a no go for me. The Celine Ava is way more comfortable to wear; I can hardly feel it. [Also, I still prefer medium bags and while I want a few small bags, I definitely do not get the same amount of use out of them.]
> 
> Anyone else noticed this problem before?


I wear it as a shoulder bag all the time (shortest setting on the short strap) and I honestly never noticed this. I sometimes wear it for hours on end on my shoulder and it does not dig in, I don't find it uncomfortable. Even if it's stuffed and heavy, but since it doesn't fit much it's usually very light. I guess a thicker strap might be a bit more comfortable but I'm used to thin shoulder straps and it works for me. (I rather have the opposite problem sometimes, if a strap is too thick it tends to slip off my shoulders and not sit nicely.) So sorry it doesn't work for you, guess our bodies are all made a bit different.


----------



## Punkey

kalomeli said:


> I’m currently obsessed with Huit in burgundy. Anyone who already has the bag or other full-grained burgundy bags: is the color more inclined towards brownish or purplish?


I have the huit in burgundy and I would describe it as eggplant..so yes more purple than brown.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

poleneceline said:


> I cannot stress how much I love my neuf and also how much I rely on it. I squished the heck out of in luggage once, I store it crooked sometimes, I put them on the ground and throw them around literally. If it's out of shape, there's nothing some tissue stuffing or literally smacking the leather has not fixed.


Aw that’s so reassuring so hard to tell when you order online and can’t see them in real life! Will definitely order now! I’ve also come across another French bag brand called Fleuron which I have fallen in love with couple of their bags too, i think very similar to Polene style!


----------



## Antonia

Love Of My Life said:


> Enjoying my "NEUF" as well.. & would like to see several more colors as well including a midnight navy,
> a hunter/forest green & aubergine color
> I don't use it as a crossbody, but perhaps _*a different kind of strap for more flexibility for those that*_
> *   can wear the larger size in that way, JMO*
> For me I'm wearing this more than my H bag.. it just looks "right to my eye now", a little under the
> radar.


So, I was looking at the strap that's on the #7 and boy, would that look great on the regular sized Neuf!  Obviously, it would need to have hooks to attach/detach unlike the 7 that has no option like that....but that's a very nice looking strap!  I hope Polene is reading our comments and listening to us about needing more straps!  The strap that comes with the large Neuf looks soooo rediculous!  Like, really??  That's why I'm happy to have found that wide adjustable one from Cuyana but my bag is black so it matches perfect.


----------



## ElisabettaC

Hi everyone! I'm about to place an order for a number one mini, but before I did, I wanted to reach out and see if you guys can guide me on how to request the piece of leather for the strap. How do I go about asking for one? Thanks so much in advance for any advice!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ElisabettaC said:


> Hi everyone! I'm about to place an order for a number one mini, but before I did, I wanted to reach out and see if you guys can guide me on how to request the piece of leather for the strap. How do I go about asking for one? Thanks so much in advance for any advice!



You can write to them via their IG account or client services before you place your order so you
will know if you can be accommodated.. good luck & enjoy the bag..
I also might add to be patient as Polene doesn't always respond as quickly as you would like


----------



## keishapie1973

My numero dix in green arrived. Also, added a small family pic…


----------



## sagehello

keishapie1973 said:


> My numero dix in green arrived. Also, added a small family pic…
> View attachment 5649786
> View attachment 5649785


 
Congratulations!! Did you use flash on the 2nd picture? it looks like there is a bluish tint in the 2nd picture vs the 1st


----------



## mooLV

Anyone know if there will be free shipping for the holidays this year?


----------



## keishapie1973

sagehello said:


> Congratulations!! Did you use flash on the 2nd picture? it looks like there is a bluish tint in the 2nd picture vs the 1st


Thanks!! Yes, I think so. The first pic is more accurate…


----------



## strobe

poleneceline said:


> Would love to hear from my Dix owners. So I pulled out my brand new Dix to use today. I had adjusted it before to shoulder bag length because I thought it looked cutest like that and I noticed a problem! The way the straps are designed actually dig into my shoulders. Disappointing because I love the adjustable strap design and if I wore it crossbody or any other length it wouldn't be a problem. However I was planning on using it as a shoulder bag so that's a no go for me. The Celine Ava is way more comfortable to wear; I can hardly feel it. [Also, I still prefer medium bags and while I want a few small bags, I definitely do not get the same amount of use out of them.]
> 
> Anyone else noticed this problem before?


I never noticed this with my Dix (now sold), but the straps are definitely thin. However, an issue with the strap that I had was that the straps would get bent in a curve if you left it on one setting for a while, so if you went to adjust it to a different length they would stay bent. The way they slot into the loops on the side force it into a weird curvy shape that molds the leather to that shape, if that makes sense.


----------



## elisabettaverde

kalomeli said:


> I’m currently obsessed with Huit in burgundy. Anyone who already has the bag or other full-grained burgundy bags: is the color more inclined towards brownish or purplish?



Here’s the Huit indoors with flash; I would say it doesn’t lean toward a brownish tone.


----------



## elisabettaverde

skiffie said:


> I'm not sure what happened to my old post, but just reposting here... I just got in a Numero Un full size in terracotta, and scoured the internet high and low to find accurate photos, but there weren't many. So I took a bunch in a few different lighting conditions. Sorry one is blurry! Hope these help out someone.
> 
> View attachment 5648830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648833
> 
> 
> This terra cotta is simply delectable, so rich and earthy!


----------



## nyeredzi

skiffie said:


> I'm not sure what happened to my old post, but just reposting here... I just got in a Numero Un full size in terracotta, and scoured the internet high and low to find accurate photos, but there weren't many. So I took a bunch in a few different lighting conditions. Sorry one is blurry! Hope these help out someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648832
> 
> 
> h


I really love your terracotta bag. This, or heather, was what I was wishing they'd release the Neuf in.


----------



## JenJBS

keishapie1973 said:


> My numero dix in green arrived. Also, added a small family pic…
> View attachment 5649786
> View attachment 5649785


Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## nyeredzi

My Neuf in Cognac arrived in lightning speed. Looks different in different lighting, but the first pic looks truest to me. Under artificial daylight white bulb. Second pic is also true, what it looks like in dim lighting


----------



## JenJBS

nyeredzi said:


> My Neuf in Cognac arrived in lightning speed. Looks different in different lighting, but the first pic looks truest to me. Under artificial daylight white bulb. Second pic is also true, what it looks like in dim lighting
> 
> View attachment 5650933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650934



It's beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nyeredzi said:


> My Neuf in Cognac arrived in lightning speed.


It's gorgeous. Such a rich hue. Makes me feel warm and cosy alrdy.


----------



## mooLV

nyeredzi said:


> My Neuf in Cognac arrived in lightning speed. Looks different in different lighting, but the first pic looks truest to me. Under artificial daylight white bulb. Second pic is also true, what it looks like in dim lighting
> 
> View attachment 5650933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650934


She’s gorgeous.  Congrats


----------



## nyeredzi

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!





frenziedhandbag said:


> It's gorgeous. Such a rich hue. Makes me feel warm and cosy alrdy.





mooLV said:


> She’s gorgeous.  Congrats


Thank you! Leather feels great and design is beautiful. The color is mostly as I expected, which is okay. I really wanted a Neuf but was not excited about any of the colors. I tend to like brighter colors or jewel tones, but I do understand that's not really Polene's aesthetic. I waited too long to get the burgundy, which is sold out now. I thought about Camel, but was really looking for a fall / winter feel, and this warm brown was the closest to that. It's quite similar to my Keds which are also in 'cognac'. I do like the bag, though. Maybe the color will grow on me. And I've told myself if Polene produces a color I really like, I'll buy it and sell this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nyeredzi said:


> My Neuf in Cognac arrived in lightning speed. Looks different in different lighting, but the first pic looks truest to me. Under artificial daylight white bulb. Second pic is also true, what it looks like in dim lighting
> 
> View attachment 5650933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650934


Enjoy your Neuf.. it's a beauty & think the more you wear it the more you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## Mairaculi

nyeredzi said:


> Thank you! Leather feels great and design is beautiful. The color is mostly as I expected, which is okay. I really wanted a Neuf but was not excited about any of the colors. I tend to like brighter colors or jewel tones, but I do understand that's not really Polene's aesthetic. I waited too long to get the burgundy, which is sold out now. I thought about Camel, but was really looking for a fall / winter feel, and this warm brown was the closest to that. It's quite similar to my Keds which are also in 'cognac'. I do like the bag, though. Maybe the color will grow on me. And I've told myself if Polene produces a color I really like, I'll buy it and sell this one.


I feel the same way. I love the Neuf style but was not completely sold on the taupe color I chose, I loved the pictures online, but the bag is lighter and warmer in real life. I said if I find one I love more I might sell mine. But it's starting to grow on me, I might learn to love it. This weekend I'm even using it as an overnight bag - it's a tight fit but it works. The Neuf is so versatile!


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## nyeredzi

Mairaculi said:


> I feel the same way. I love the Neuf style but was not completely sold on the taupe color I chose, I loved the pictures online, but the bag is lighter and warmer in real life. I said if I find one I love more I might sell mine. But it's starting to grow on me, I might learn to love it. This weekend I'm even using it as an overnight bag - it's a tight fit but it works. The Neuf is so versatile!


Oh, nice to know someone feels the same, and that it's growing on you! I have another bag whose color I'm not thrilled about or anything, but I do still like the bag overall. I'm also impressed that you used it as an overnight bag! That's pretty impressive, and functionality will definitely make you like a bag more and more. If it does turn out that they end up producing a color you love, then you can get it already knowing that the functionality will be there.

There's a tiny white thing on the bottom of my lining. I suspect it's dried glue? I tried to get it off, but started to fear that if I pulled any harder, it might pull a thread, so I just left it in there. Other than that, the bag is pretty much perfect.


----------



## raineychico

I bought a numero un nano at their store in Paris, and the bag is beautifully made. I ordered a numero un mini, which I also like, but I prefer the nano. My grandmother, who never comments on purses, saw these and asked about the brand and where I bought them. Guess I know what I'm getting her for Christmas this year.


----------



## sdlc

Hi guys, I kinda like the Umi, any feedback about the wear and tear? Thanks.


----------



## skiffie

raineychico said:


> I bought a numero un nano at their store in Paris, and the bag is beautifully made. I ordered a numero un mini, which I also like, but I prefer the nano. My grandmother, who never comments on purses, saw these and asked about the brand and where I bought them. Guess I know what I'm getting her for Christmas this year.


What colour did you get? Also just wondering why you prefer it to the mini. Debating the Un mini or the Sept mini for dressy / events / evenings...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I usually don't match my bags to my clothes but it happened today.


----------



## strobe

frenziedhandbag said:


> I usually don't match my bags to my clothes but it happened today.
> 
> View attachment 5652464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652466


Even though the Dix hasn't worked for me in the past, I'm tempted to try to make it work for this color LOL


----------



## frenziedhandbag

strobe said:


> Even though the Dix hasn't worked for me in the past, I'm tempted to try to make it work for this color LOL


I do find that my long card case does not sit properly in the bag due to the crescent shape but this green is the type of green that I adore. A good green bag is so hard to come along so whenever I use this bag, I switch to a small compact wallet. I can still fit in my small umbrella within so it is still a winner of a bag. May I ask why did it not work for you in the past, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## BubblyPassenger

nyeredzi said:


> My Neuf in Cognac arrived in lightning speed. Looks different in different lighting, but the first pic looks truest to me. Under artificial daylight white bulb. Second pic is also true, what it looks like in dim lighting
> 
> View attachment 5650933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650934


I am contemplating the Cyme in Cognac color.  Do you like the color?  I am so undecided between the cognac and camel because both colors look so different in various lighting!


----------



## poleneceline

frenziedhandbag said:


> I usually don't match my bags to my clothes but it happened today.
> 
> View attachment 5652464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652466


Wow, obsessed with this color.


----------



## nyeredzi

BubblyPassenger said:


> I am contemplating the Cyme in Cognac color.  Do you like the color?  I am so undecided between the cognac and camel because both colors look so different in various lighting!


I was torn between these two colors too. I haven't seen the camel in person so can't do a true comparison. But I think the first picture I posted is truest to its color. I also posted one or two more in the Neuf thread:





						Polene numero neuf
					






					forum.purseblog.com
				



I think when you see cognac pics and they look light as though they are leaning towards the camel color, those pics are not true to the real color and are the result of yellow indoor light or maybe even a room really flooded with natural light or something. Sometimes the cognac wants to come out with more of an orange tone in pictures than it has in real life. I actually wish it had that more orange tint, like I think the terracotta in other styles does, but it isn't. The color is warm and does have a bit of orange undertone, but it is definitely not orange, it is definitely a medium brown. I do think it is the color of cognac. And if you held a glass of cognac up and let some light shine through it, you could get a bit of orange undertone, but it's mostly a brown. I think it's more suited to fall and winter than the camel is, though they are both neutral enough to work year round. Cognac to me though really feels like a fall color.


----------



## BubblyPassenger

Cognac or Camel?! Can’t decide!!


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## strobe

frenziedhandbag said:


> I do find that my long card case does not sit properly in the bag due to the crescent shape but this green is the type of green that I adore. A good green bag is so hard to come along so whenever I use this bag, I switch to a small compact wallet. I can still fit in my small umbrella within so it is still a winner of a bag. May I ask why did it not work for you in the past, if you don't mind sharing?


Of course! The capacity of the bag was the main issue for me, as you alluded to. For the physical size of the bag, I found that it fit way too few items for my liking, probably due to the rigid structure of the bag and the round shape like you mentioned. I have a weird thing where I prefer my bags to look small but hold a lot, and the reverse of that typically really peeves me. Other than that I love the look and versatility of the bag and if it held more I'd probably own it in multiple colors!


----------



## Mairaculi

BubblyPassenger said:


> Cognac or Camel?! Can’t decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5652971
> View attachment 5652972


I love both! The Cyme is on the top of my wishlist and I'm currently leaning towards Cognac, but the only reason for this is that I already have a bag in Camel (Sandalwood would also be interesting, if they decide to make it). I love the color but I have a small handbag collection and want some more variety and try out more Polene colors before getting a second bag in Camel. But if this were my first bag, I'd probably go with Camel.


----------



## lilimcn

did anyone have a chance to see Sandalwood color in person yet? Would be amazing to see pictures in different lights


----------



## windnocturne

BubblyPassenger said:


> Cognac or Camel?! Can’t decide!!
> 
> View attachment 5652971
> View attachment 5652972


I almost went for the cognac, mainly because I was looking at the mini size and I felt that the cognac shade with the contrast stitching would have made more of a statement. But it is an entirely personal choice and I didn’t buy the cyme mini in the end because I got a different bag instead from a Japanese brand Motherhouse which has a shop locally in my country which I loved after trying the bag 



strobe said:


> Of course! The capacity of the bag was the main issue for me, as you alluded to. For the physical size of the bag, I found that it fit way too few items for my liking, probably due to the rigid structure of the bag and the round shape like you mentioned. I have a weird thing where I prefer my bags to look small but hold a lot, and the reverse of that typically really peeves me. Other than that I love the look and versatility of the bag and if it held more I'd probably own it in multiple colors!


That makes perfect sense and is the main reason I never bought the dix actually, even as much as I do love this latest new forest green shade…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

poleneceline said:


> Wow, obsessed with this color.


Me too. It's a gorgeous green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

strobe said:


> Of course!


I agree with you on all counts. When I unboxed it, I thought it will fit quite a fair bit as it is not really that small but because of the shape, it was a bit restrictive if items are bigger or oddly shaped. I was thinking the textured leather played a part too or maybe because I did not stuff it to the max? I usually like to have more room so that I do not need to take out things before I can access what I need. I'm with you 100% in preferring a bag that fits more despite being small.


----------



## strobe

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree with you on all counts. When I unboxed it, I thought it will fit quite a fair bit as it is not really that small but because of the shape, it was a bit restrictive if items are bigger or oddly shaped. I was thinking the textured leather played a part too or maybe because I did not stuff it to the max? I usually like to have more room so that I do not need to take out things before I can access what I need. I'm with you 100% in preferring a bag that fits more despite being small.


Yessss exactly! I really avoid stuffing my bags full because it becomes so uncomfortable to use. I like to easily pull my items and toss them back in without having to arrange everything. So because of that, the Dix was a bag that could truly hold just a few items for me.

That green tho. That green is starting to make me forget it all haha  



windnocturne said:


> That makes perfect sense and is the main reason I never bought the dix actually, even as much as I do love this latest new forest green shade…


Right! Crescent shaped bags can be deceptively small  I think they really need a wide base to compensate for the space you lose with the rounded corners, which sadly isn't the case with the Dix. But I really feel you on that greeeeeeeeeeeen  making me want to throw caution to the winds LOL


----------



## BubblyPassenger

Mairaculi said:


> I love both! The Cyme is on the top of my wishlist and I'm currently leaning towards Cognac, but the only reason for this is that I already have a bag in Camel (Sandalwood would also be interesting, if they decide to make it). I love the color but I have a small handbag collection and want some more variety and try out more Polene colors before getting a second bag in Camel. But if this were my first bag, I'd probably go with Camel.





windnocturne said:


> I almost went for the cognac, mainly because I was looking at the mini size and I felt that the cognac shade with the contrast stitching would have made more of a statement. But it is an entirely personal choice and I didn’t buy the cyme mini in the end because I got a different bag instead from a Japanese brand Motherhouse which has a shop locally in my country which I loved after trying the bag


I do have 3 mini bags from Polene. A Taupe, Chalk and Blush. So need a larger bag that can easily work year round, work bag and even travel bag or normal tote. I know, I’m asking for a lot. Haha. Maybe just black.  


windnocturne said:


> That makes perfect sense and is the main reason I never bought the dix actually, even as much as I do love this latest new forest green shade…


----------



## nyeredzi

BubblyPassenger said:


> I do have 3 mini bags from Polene. A Taupe, Chalk and Blush. So need a larger bag that can easily work year round, work bag and even travel bag or normal tote. I know, I’m asking for a lot. Haha. Maybe just black.


I think both camel and cognac could work year round. But I'd vote for cognac given the colors you already have. Everything else you have is a light color, so cognac would give you a darker color option. Then again, going lighter with camel would fit in well with what you have already for a consistent palette. Camel, though, is definitely the more popular color.


----------



## BubblyPassenger

nyeredzi said:


> I think both camel and cognac could work year round. But I'd vote for cognac given the colors you already have. Everything else you have is a light color, so cognac would give you a darker color option. Then again, going lighter with camel would fit in well with what you have already for a consistent palette. Camel, though, is definitely the more popular color.



I noticed that too! I wonder why.


----------



## purplehilighter

BubblyPassenger said:


> I am contemplating the Cyme in Cognac color.  Do you like the color?  I am so undecided between the cognac and camel because both colors look so different in various lighting!


I have the Cyme in cognac and I am so loving it. I find the rich deep brown tone elevates the outfits. I love camel but I do think that it is a more casual color. The cognac however can come across as casual, it can also make one look a little more dressed up. So it depends on what you are looking for. 


Meanwhile, my conundrum is what color should I get the dix in? Black? Sandalwood? Green? Black and Sandalwood? Black and Green?


----------



## BubblyPassenger

purplehilighter said:


> I have the Cyme in cognac and I am so loving it. I find the rich deep brown tone elevates the outfits. I love camel but I do think that it is a more casual color. The cognac however can come across as casual, it can also make one look a little more dressed up. So it depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my conundrum is what color should I get the dix in? Black? Sandalwood? Green? Black and Sandalwood? Black and Green?


Really just need a good, professional but chic work bag that can work year round


----------



## raineychico

skiffie said:


> What colour did you get? Also just wondering why you prefer it to the mini. Debating the Un mini or the Sept mini for dressy / events / evenings...


Hi, sorry, I just saw your reply! I bought the nano in camel (smooth leather) and the numero un mini in black. I prefer the nano because I like the shape better, and the shoulder strap is much more comfortable than the mini's chain. For dressy events or evenings out, I would use the un mini over the nano! The sept is very pretty too, but I didn't try it on when I was at their store.


----------



## skiffie

raineychico said:


> Hi, sorry, I just saw your reply! I bought the nano in camel (smooth leather) and the numero un mini in black. I prefer the nano because I like the shape better, and the shoulder strap is much more comfortable than the mini's chain. For dressy events or evenings out, I would use the un mini over the nano! The sept is very pretty too, but I didn't try it on when I was at their store.


No worries! Thanks for the insight!


----------



## skiffie

Sorry for double post, but the blush came in this morning and I think I will be definitely keeping it! The only thing I noticed is that the gold lettering on the main body of the leather almost looks like it is wearing away a bit, as you can almost see the leather peek through. It's only noticeable if you're looking at it very closely. Has this happened to anyone else?

(Ignore the weird looking grain in the blush photo - it's just the camera)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

strobe said:


> I like to easily pull my items and toss them back in without having to arrange everything


We share the same preference in terms of accessing our items. In the past, I've rehomed bags that I really like in terms of style but prove too difficult to use. As I carry very little, the Dix works. Or maybe it's the other way round, because I love the green hue, I'm trying to make it work?   It's proving to be quite versatile with my colorful wardrobe though.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> We share the same preference in terms of accessing our items. In the past, I've rehomed bags that I really like in terms of style but prove too difficult to use. As I carry very little, the Dix works. Or maybe it's the other way round, because I love the green hue, I'm trying to make it work?   It's proving to be quite versatile with my colorful wardrobe though.
> 
> View attachment 5654254


Loving the wonderful Christmas vibes I’m getting with this outfit!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Loving the wonderful Christmas vibes I’m getting with this outfit!


I thought of Christmas too when I saw my green + red combo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I hope you are not tired of seeing me and my Dix.


----------



## nyeredzi

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope you are not tired of seeing me and my Dix.
> 
> View attachment 5654615


Not only am I not tired of it, I'd like to request you post more, and especially in this thread for what Polene are you wearing today:





						What Polene are you carrying today?
					

Since the original Polene thread (and some of the treads dedicated to specific styles) are getting more posts I thought it would be nice for us to have a place to share our lovely Polene bags when we wear them. Didn't carry one today, but can't resist including a pic of my Numero Dix.  :love...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I really like to go to that thread for pics of people wearing theirs, and your pics would be great there too for when people are looking for mod shots!


----------



## strobe

frenziedhandbag said:


> We share the same preference in terms of accessing our items. In the past, I've rehomed bags that I really like in terms of style but prove too difficult to use. As I carry very little, the Dix works. Or maybe it's the other way round, because I love the green hue, I'm trying to make it work?   It's proving to be quite versatile with my colorful wardrobe though.
> 
> View attachment 5654254


I definitely have tiny bags that I love enough to make it work, and this bag is BEAUTIFUL so I can totally understand!! Loving all the photos!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nyeredzi said:


> I really like to go to that thread for pics of people wearing theirs, and your pics would be great there too for when people are looking for mod shots!


Thank you for sharing. I'll definitely post in that thread going forward. I like to look at mod shots too. It gives a better perspective as to how a bag wears irl.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

Anyone had this issue with the neuf in camel? I’m gutted just received it and took it out of the box to see almost like the colour has peeled off? I know it’s only small but if it is already like this and it’s brand new what’s it going to look like after a years time! Such a shame I love the bag so much! Just wondering has anyone else experienced this too?


----------



## ramona708

WillWordForBags said:


> That is a brilliant idea.  And that bag you are getting is stunning. Didn't know the brand but it looks like it would have something for me too (as spoken by a true handbag addict ). What color are you getting?
> 
> Best of luck with your surgery. I will need those happy thoughts before the anesthesia kicks in because I tend to get a bit nervous right before I go under. You know how it is.
> But it's okay cause we'll be back soon, with better health and a bigger handbag collection.


So Hi again,
How are you doing? Did you already have your surgery? I got mine last week and now Im at home recovering. 

And now the most important part   : my brand new Ameli Zurich bag „Viadukt Work“ in dark grey! (Sorry for crashing Polène thread again, Im gonna stop this, I promise)

Hope you get something nice for yourself too. Kind regards


----------



## ramona708

michellemaggiemoo said:


> Anyone had this issue with the neuf in camel? I’m gutted just received it and took it out of the box to see almost like the colour has peeled off? I know it’s only small but if it is already like this and it’s brand new what’s it going to look like after a years time! Such a shame I love the bag so much! Just wondering has anyone else experienced this too?
> 
> View attachment 5656631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656634


Hey,
My Numero Un in camel is doing the same, not brand new anymore but not used much often either…
I actually dont know whats going on with Polène, but to me the leather surface seems of bit cheaper quality than other brands, it rubs off quite fast not in years, more in about weeks or months….
I would try to return and exchange for another one, good luck!


----------



## Mairaculi

michellemaggiemoo said:


> Anyone had this issue with the neuf in camel? I’m gutted just received it and took it out of the box to see almost like the colour has peeled off? I know it’s only small but if it is already like this and it’s brand new what’s it going to look like after a years time! Such a shame I love the bag so much! Just wondering has anyone else experienced this too?
> 
> View attachment 5656631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656634


I don't have a camel Neuf, but neither of my bags shows this kind of wear. I even have the feeling they hold up better than my other bags. Really bummed Polene has such inconsistent quality...


----------



## skiffie

Could I ask anyone with a 7 mini to measure the dimensions at the widest part of the inside pocket, and also the vertical height? I think my phone is slightly too big to fit in horizontally (it's 16.7cm and it looks like the dimensions are for the outside of the bag which is bigger than the inside). I was wondering if I could fit it vertically, but not sure if the flap would close if I did that. Not sure if it would fit at an angle, either... any insight would be super helpful! Thanks!


----------



## poleneceline

YouTube Round-up:


----------



## the_baglover

*Is it just me or does the new midnight blue colour look more like an icy blue?*


----------



## JenJBS

the_baglover said:


> *Is it just me or does the new midnight blue colour look more like an icy blue?*


I think of ice blue as a very pale blue. The midnight blue does look like an extremely cool blue tone.


----------



## sdlc

Looks like free shipping starts now in the Polene AU website.


----------



## nyeredzi

@michellemaggiemoo , I have not yet had this problem with the body of my Neuf, though I've only had it for a couple of weeks. There was a bit of paint off the glazing on the strap. I put pics in the Neuf thread.


----------



## Mairaculi

sdlc said:


> Looks like free shipping starts now in the Polene AU website.


It also said so in the newsletter, I guess it's once again worldwide free shipping. 
I'm very tempted to get myself a Cyme. I wanted to wait until the beginning of next year, but with free shipping it makes more sense to get it now. Anyone using a Cyme as a work bag and can share their experience? It would need to fit my laptop (but it looks massive, so I guess this wouldn't be an issue).


----------



## Fancyfree

Hooray  - I have been waiting and hoping for the annual free shipping - worried the black Tonca would become sold out .
Order placed, Tonca on it's way


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

nyeredzi said:


> @michellemaggiemoo , I have not yet had this problem with the body of my Neuf, though I've only had it for a couple of weeks. There was a bit of paint off the glazing on the strap. I put pics in the Neuf thread.


Oh really, so annoying because I love the bag so much just worried about Polene quality lately? They have offered me an exchange which is good but I have ordered about 7 Polene bags over the last couple of years and this now is the third one I’ve received with a defect!


----------



## purplehilighter

Mairaculi said:


> It also said so in the newsletter, I guess it's once again worldwide free shipping.
> I'm very tempted to get myself a Cyme. I wanted to wait until the beginning of next year, but with free shipping it makes more sense to get it now. Anyone using a Cyme as a work bag and can share their experience? It would need to fit my laptop (but it looks massive, so I guess this wouldn't be an issue).


I use it as a work bag but (disclaimer) I also use a separate bag for my laptop cos shoulder issues (need to balance weight equally).

It's overall a good work bag but I am dreadfully afraid my things would fall out of the bag when I release one shoulder strap to take things out of my bag as the magnets do come undone. Thank goodness for the pouch that comes with the Cyme, helps organise things a little. That said, I do use another pouch to keep my other stuff together as well. 

The curve parts of the bottom can be a pain though as the bag doesn't really sit flat. So you have to lay it on its side or lean it against something. But it is a hardy bag. I don't baby the bag and it is still in fantastic condition.


----------



## keishapie1973

At my son’s basketball game last night…


----------



## pam1987

Hi,
Wondering if anyone’s got Polene Numero Un bag with the clasp that is not straight and not paralel to Polene logo- Please look at the photo below. 
I sent them e-mail and they said it’s not a defect and they are not going to exchange my bag and won’t accept return as I noticed it more than 2 weeks after purchase… 
I am not sure if I can accept that… 
Please share your thoughts x


----------



## WingNut

pam1987 said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if anyone’s got Polene Numero Un bag with the clasp that is not straight and not paralel to Polene logo- Please look at the photo below.
> I sent them e-mail and they said it’s not a defect and they are not going to exchange my bag and won’t accept return as I noticed it more than 2 weeks after purchase…
> I am not sure if I can accept that…
> Please share your thoughts x
> 
> View attachment 5659309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659311


Ugh I'm sorry that would drive me nuts. That kind of lack of attention to detail....no, I could not live with that. Some people might not be as picky, it totally depends on your tolerance. Seriously posts like this are really making me re-think all the things I have in my cart. I have only one Polene (Neuf in Taupe) and it's perfect...


----------



## pam1987

It is just horrible, looks like cheap replica… i can’t believe how bad their customer service is. Definitely my first and last Polene bag and I will try to warn as many people as possible ..x


----------



## strobe

pam1987 said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if anyone’s got Polene Numero Un bag with the clasp that is not straight and not paralel to Polene logo- Please look at the photo below.
> I sent them e-mail and they said it’s not a defect and they are not going to exchange my bag and won’t accept return as I noticed it more than 2 weeks after purchase…
> I am not sure if I can accept that…
> Please share your thoughts x
> 
> View attachment 5659309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659311


I have this same issue on my un nano in moka, although I don't think mine is as crooked as this  I kept mine because the color sold out and I still really wanted to keep the color. My black un nano is also slightly crooked, but it's the second one I purchased -- the first one had a big scratch right on the half moon piece, so I sold it to fund the new one. I think you may want to look into doing the same if you really want to have the bag, or you could just sell it without replacing it if it's making you unhappy. The bright side is Polene bags seem to be very easy to resell as there's high demand for them. So sorry this happened to you!


----------



## wsuep

Really want to take advantage of the free shipping. But I’m stuck between the Numero Dix in smooth leather/white stitching and the regular texture leather. I would get either in Black! Anyone have any thoughts on which is better? I literally can’t decide.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pam1987 said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if anyone’s got Polene Numero Un bag with the clasp that is not straight and not paralel to Polene logo- Please look at the photo below.
> I sent them e-mail and they said it’s not a defect and they are not going to exchange my bag and won’t accept return as I noticed it more than 2 weeks after purchase…
> I am not sure if I can accept that…
> Please share your thoughts x
> 
> View attachment 5659309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659311


Did you remove the tickets on the bag? If so, you unfortunately are out of luck. This is not straight
to my eye & I would consider this a flaw. 
Sorry that you have to have a bag that you are not happy with.


----------



## Ninja warrior

My polene dix arrived yesterday to Australia. 5 days to reach Australia. The bag is absolute perfection. This is my fourth purchase from them and I haven’t had a problem so far. Fits all my essentials (keys, wallet, AirPods, and my little black bag of toiletries and iPhone 14 pro)


----------



## Ninja warrior

wsuep said:


> Really want to take advantage of the free shipping. But I’m stuck between the Numero Dix in smooth leather/white stitching and the regular texture leather. I would get either in Black! Anyone have any thoughts on which is better? I literally can’t decide.


I just posted about my polene dix in black with white stitching. Arrived yesterday and it’s perfect. The white stitching makes the bag pop. I’m not bothered about the smooth leather getting scratched either. The textured leather is probably more durable. All my other polene bags are textured leather and they are still in really great condition.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Love Of My Life said:


> Did you remove the tickets on the bag? If so, you unfortunately are out of luck. This is not straight
> to my eye & I would consider this a flaw.
> Sorry that you have to have a bag that you are not happy with.





pam1987 said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if anyone’s got Polene Numero Un bag with the clasp that is not straight and not paralel to Polene logo- Please look at the photo below.
> I sent them e-mail and they said it’s not a defect and they are not going to exchange my bag and won’t accept return as I noticed it more than 2 weeks after purchase…
> I am not sure if I can accept that…
> Please share your thoughts x
> 
> View attachment 5659309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659311


Yikes! That doesn’t look straight at all. That’s disappointing to hear they won’t allow an exchange.


----------



## Ninja warrior

michellemaggiemoo said:


> Anyone had this issue with the neuf in camel? I’m gutted just received it and took it out of the box to see almost like the colour has peeled off? I know it’s only small but if it is already like this and it’s brand new what’s it going to look like after a years time! Such a shame I love the bag so much! Just wondering has anyone else experienced this too?
> 
> View attachment 5656631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656634


Oh no! I will have to inspect my one when I get home though I have only used it 3 times so far. That’s so disappointing to see that has happened.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ninja warrior said:


> My polene dix arrived yesterday to Australia.


So beautiful. Love the contrast white stitching.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Here is my polene neuf mini in camel. Purchased 4 months ago. Fits all my essentials comfortably (card wallet, 6 ring key holder, AirPods, little bag of toiletries, iPhone 14 pro).


----------



## sourcreamx

Does anyone knows if the following bags fit a kindle oasis?
- Polene neuf mini
- Polene numero un mini
- Polene huit mini

Would love to know the length of the opening of the bag! So that i can compare if it fits too.

Does anyone have the new midnight blue or olive colour of the bags? Would love to see the colours in real pictures too!

Thank you so much~!


----------



## purplehilighter

@Mairaculi just saw this. Thought you might be interested.


----------



## south-of-france

Long line today at Polène Paris. About a 45 minute wait. They had what I wanted, Neuf mini in glacier. She’s really pretty!


----------



## south-of-france

Eye candy


----------



## mallowz124

Hello, I am planning to buy my first Polene bag and I decided to get the numero un nano.
I am torn betweem midnight blue and lilac color. Anyone who purchased a midnight blue color? Would love to see actual pics. Thank you!


----------



## skiffie

mallowz124 said:


> Hello, I am planning to buy my first Polene bag and I decided to get the numero un nano.
> I am torn betweem midnight blue and lilac color. Anyone who purchased a midnight blue color? Would love to see actual pics. Thank you!


Midnight blue is apparently not actually available yet! I've got a 7 mini on the way, will post when it gets here!


----------



## luxnewbie86

Ninja warrior said:


> My polene dix arrived yesterday to Australia. 5 days to reach Australia. The bag is absolute perfection. This is my fourth purchase from them and I haven’t had a problem so far. Fits all my essentials (keys, wallet, AirPods, and my little black bag of toiletries and iPhone 14 pro)
> 
> View attachment 5659566
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659570


Hi there, I'm based in Australia too and just wondering if there were any extra charges for duties/taxes? Thank you!


----------



## Ninja warrior

luxnewbie86 said:


> Hi there, I'm based in Australia too and just wondering if there were any extra charges for duties/taxes? Thank you!


Hi there 
No extra duties/taxes. Been buying polene since 2017, no extra charges. When you go on the website it should take you to the Australian site.


----------



## martyshka

help which one? I originally was just going to get the 8 in taupe but then fell in love with the nine and I feel like I can’t get both in taupe


----------



## luxnewbie86

Ninja warrior said:


> Hi there
> No extra duties/taxes. Been buying polene since 2017, no extra charges. When you go on the website it should take you to the Australian site.


Thank you so much for the quick reply  Now to decide which bag to get.


----------



## Love Of My Life

martyshka said:


> help which one? I originally was just going to get the 8 in taupe but then fell in love with the nine and I feel like I can’t get both in taupe
> 
> View attachment 5660628


I don't have the mini I have the regular size NEUF in the shade TAUPE & I just can't say enough positive
things about the bag. The quality of the leather, details, look & shape of the bag work for me
& the TAUPE can be worn all year long, looks great with neutrals, dark colors & prints.
Not to throw you a curve I also have the CHALK in the regular size which in spite of early signs of
winter, I am delighted to wear that color now. It looks fresh & unexpected
Enjoy whatever you choose


----------



## Ninja warrior

luxnewbie86 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply  Now to decide which bag to get.


No problem, enjoy your polene shopping and look forward to hear what bag you chose


----------



## livinginnw

Cyme sold out so fast this year. I had the taupe in my cart. I was torn on if I wanted this size tote. I hope they restock this model. I find the LV Neverfull MM too small for my frame so I was avoiding the mini Cyme.


----------



## Minie26

does anyone know until when is the free shipping promo? the item that i'm would like to get is on pre order and i don't want to order now, i want to wait until it is back in stock.. anyone know?


----------



## chocolateturtle

I'm really loving the sept mini but wondering if you ladies have used it as an every day bag or is it too formal looking? I know some people have multiple un and neuf.


----------



## martyshka

Love Of My Life said:


> I don't have the mini I have the regular size NEUF in the shade TAUPE & I just can't say enough positive
> things about the bag. The quality of the leather, details, look & shape of the bag work for me
> & the TAUPE can be worn all year long, looks great with neutrals, dark colors & prints.
> Not to throw you a curve I also have the CHALK in the regular size which in spite of early signs of
> winter, I am delighted to wear that color now. It looks fresh & unexpected
> Enjoy whatever you choose


Thank you, do you find the regular size too big?


----------



## Ninja warrior

sourcreamx said:


> Does anyone knows if the following bags fit a kindle oasis?
> - Polene neuf mini
> - Polene numero un mini
> - Polene huit mini
> 
> Would love to know the length of the opening of the bag! So that i can compare if it fits too.
> 
> Does anyone have the new midnight blue or olive colour of the bags? Would love to see the colours in real pictures too!
> 
> Thank you so much~!


Kindle oasis won’t fit in a neuf mini.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Is anyone else’s dix peeling where the handle rubs against the 2 bits where the handle is attached? Mine is already peeling only after 1 day of use!?!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ninja warrior said:


> Is anyone else’s dix peeling where the handle rubs against the 2 bits where the handle is attached? Mine is already peeling only after 1 day of use!?!


Mine isn’t. I’ve been using it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## livinginnw

livinginnw said:


> Cyme sold out so fast this year. I had the taupe in my cart. I was torn on if I wanted this size tote. I hope they restock this model. I find the LV Neverfull MM too small for my frame so I was avoiding the mini Cyme.


Cyme is back in stock today! Just checked this morning in case anyone else was interested.


----------



## Love Of My Life

martyshka said:


> Thank you, do you find the regular size too big?


No . it fits all what I need to carry but I do not use it as a crossbody bag, too bulky for me


----------



## Fancyfree

Minie26 said:


> does anyone know until when is the free shipping promo? the item that i'm would like to get is on pre order and i don't want to order now, i want to wait until it is back in stock.. anyone know?


 I assumed it was until Christmas, did not realise that they have not actually stated how long the promo lasts... 
If you should find out, please let us know


----------



## dearbag

Minie26 said:


> does anyone know until when is the free shipping promo? the item that i'm would like to get is on pre order and i don't want to order now, i want to wait until it is back in stock.. anyone know?



I just read Polene’s reply to someone on their official IG that the free shipping promo shall last until Christmas.


----------



## Mairaculi

I 


Ninja warrior said:


> Is anyone else’s dix peeling where the handle rubs against the 2 bits where the handle is attached? Mine is already peeling only after 1 day of use!?!
> 
> View attachment 5660749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660751


I just checked on mine. The paint slightly rubbed off on the edges (but I really had to look for it) the leather is fine though. I probably would never checked this area if not for your post, but I was curious how it looked in comparison. Mine has well over a year of regular use so I guess it holds up well enough. Maybe the smooth leather is not as tough and shows signs of wear earlier? After 1 day would be way too early though...


----------



## Ninja warrior

Mairaculi said:


> I
> 
> I just checked on mine. The paint slightly rubbed off on the edges (but I really had to look for it) the leather is fine though. I probably would never checked this area if not for your post, but I was curious how it looked in comparison. Mine has well over a year of regular use so I guess it holds up well enough. Maybe the smooth leather is not as tough and shows signs of wear earlier? After 1 day would be way too early though...
> 
> View attachment 5661025


Thank you for checking and letting me know. I have emailed polene, wait and see what they say.


----------



## coachlover90

Hello, does anyone own either of these shearling bags? If so, how are they holding up? Thank you!


----------



## south-of-france

I own the Béri in black “shearling” and it’s held up great so far.


----------



## purplehilighter

I just ordered the Beri in taupe and am now eyeing the black. And the micro un in blush.


----------



## sphere99

I took my Polene wallet into Hermes to pay, my SA said ohh what wallet is that? I said Polene!  He asked to see it, he looked it all over and said wow, that's some nice quality right there.


----------



## piosavsfan

Got my 1st Polene, Numero Un in Polar. I almost returned it because it's smaller than I expected and doesn't fit my daily carry, but I love the cute shape and the color so I'm keeping it for weekends or when I feel like downsizing for work.


----------



## Antonia

piosavsfan said:


> Got my 1st Polene, Numero Un in Polar. I almost returned it because it's smaller than I expected and doesn't fit my daily carry, but I love the cute shape and the color so I'm keeping it for weekends or when I feel like downsizing for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662910


Wow, I love the color how it shows here.  I thought the polar color was much lighter, unless it's just your photo??


----------



## piosavsfan

Antonia said:


> Wow, I love the color how it shows here.  I thought the polar color was much lighter, unless it's just your photo??


The picture looks pretty accurate to my eyes, it's a nice dusty blue, not a light color. Are you thinking of Glacier, which is a lighter blue?


----------



## south-of-france

I posted glacier just a few days ago for reference.


----------



## jellyv

piosavsfan said:


> Got my 1st Polene, Numero Un in Polar. I almost returned it because it's smaller than I expected and doesn't fit my daily carry, but I love the cute shape and the color so I'm keeping it for weekends or when I feel like downsizing for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662910


Gorgeous!  Is this the full size or Nano?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

piosavsfan said:


> Got my 1st Polene, Numero Un in Polar


This is such a lovely hue of blue. I love the dusty tone in it. Very pretty!


----------



## piosavsfan

jellyv said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this the full size or Nano?


Thank you. It is the full size.


----------



## Antonia

piosavsfan said:


> The picture looks pretty accurate to my eyes, it's a nice dusty blue, not a light color. Are you thinking of Glacier, which is a lighter blue?


Ohhh, maybe that's what I was thinking  ??  I love this color so much more than the lighter one!!!


----------



## janetaz

That is a really interesting article. Thanks for sharing. I have one Polene bag and I knew little about the brand. I appreciate my bag more after reading this.


----------



## cyrinmlmt

sphere99 said:


> I took my Polene wallet into Hermes to pay, my SA said ohh what wallet is that? I said Polene!  He asked to see it, he looked it all over and said wow, that's some nice quality right there.


Is this the Polene Wallet #7? Thinking of getting one in burgundy


----------



## Fancyfree

Felt disappointed with my new Tonca,- simply did not look as nice on me as on photos. 
The asymmetry of the bag and hardware looked odd instead of elegant.

After 3 days I realised the reason,- Tonca is designed to be carried on left side / shoulder!!!

(As are all bags, actually,- hence the direction of top zips ..)

I always carry on right side, but for Tonca I will make an exception - she IS gorgeous. 
And being so small and light I do not think it will be a problem


----------



## strobe

Fancyfree said:


> Felt disappointed with my new Tonca,- simply did not look as nice on me as on photos.
> The asymmetry of the bag and hardware looked odd instead of elegant.
> 
> After 3 days I realised the reason,- Tonca is designed to be carried on left side / shoulder!!!
> 
> (As are all bags, actually,- hence the direction of top zips ..)
> 
> I always carry on right side, but for Tonca I will make an exception - she IS gorgeous.
> And being so small and light I do not think it will be a problem


This actually really intrigues me as a lefty! Haha! I decided against the Dior saddle bag because that bag is actually designed to be worn on the right shoulder, with the smaller part forward, but on the left shoulder the larger part is at the front and it looked really weird imo. This is such an interesting topic that I feel like rarely gets talked about


----------



## Fancyfree

strobe said:


> This actually really intrigues me as a lefty! Haha! I decided against the Dior saddle bag because that bag is actually designed to be worn on the right shoulder, with the smaller part forward, but on the left shoulder the larger part is at the front and it looked really weird imo. This is such an interesting topic that I feel like rarely gets talked about


And I am happy to discover that someone, i.e. Dior, actually designed a bag specifically for us who carry on the right side


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## amandaxx

Hi all, ive been following this thread for a while and finally bought my first polene after a year of thinking.

Can someone enlighten me, is the inner lining supposed to be like this? It made me feel like the material wasnt glued on properly.



 Seems to have a little peeling here or am i overthinking it?


----------



## keishapie1973

amandaxx said:


> Hi all, ive been following this thread for a while and finally bought my first polene after a year of thinking.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me, is the inner lining supposed to be like this? It made me feel like the material wasnt glued on properly.
> View attachment 5664527
> View attachment 5664528
> 
> Seems to have a little peeling here or am i overthinking it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664529


Is this the Dix? I have two of them and my interiors aren’t like that. It does look like it wasn’t glued properly. The peeling also looks a little excessive. I saw a little of that on my green. I bought a black one for my daughter and it doesn’t have any of these issues.


----------



## amandaxx

keishapie1973 said:


> Is this the Dix? I have two of them and my interiors aren’t like that. It does look like it wasn’t glued properly. The peeling also looks a little excessive. I saw a little of that on my green. I bought a black one for my daughter and it doesn’t have any of these issues.


Thanks for your reply! Yes its the dix. I just recieved it today so it was quite disappointing to see these flaws. The inner seems quite excessive in that case. T_T there were also a few small dents(?) On the exterior but they didnt bother me as much as the inners and peeling. ( i have emailed their CS so ill see what they say.


----------



## beho

amandaxx said:


> Hi all, ive been following this thread for a while and finally bought my first polene after a year of thinking.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me, is the inner lining supposed to be like this? It made me feel like the material wasnt glued on properly.
> View attachment 5664527
> View attachment 5664528
> 
> Seems to have a little peeling here or am i overthinking it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664529


From what I see.. I am wondering if it is peeling or just excess glue fr


amandaxx said:


> Hi all, ive been following this thread for a while and finally bought my first polene after a year of thinking.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me, is the inner lining supposed to be like this? It made me feel like the material wasnt glued on properly.
> View attachment 5664527
> View attachment 5664528
> 
> Seems to have a little peeling here or am i overthinking it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664529


From what I see, I am not sure if that's peeling or just excess glue. Have you tried to rub it to see if those marks will come off?


----------



## sphere99

Half moon wallet!


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

amandaxx said:


> Thanks for your reply! Yes it’s the dix. I just recieved it today so it was quite disappointing to see these flaws. The inner seems quite excessive in that case. T_T there were also a few small dents(?) On the exterior but they didnt bother me as much as the inners and peeling. ( i have emailed their CS so I’ll see what they say.


I’ve had 2 Polene bags that have had peeling issues and one of them arrived new with the corner peeling! As much as I love their designs I feel their quality is just not there especially with the textured leather so after owning 5 of their bags in the past I will not be buying them anymore!


----------



## Mairaculi

amandaxx said:


> Hi all, ive been following this thread for a while and finally bought my first polene after a year of thinking.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me, is the inner lining supposed to be like this? It made me feel like the material wasnt glued on properly.
> View attachment 5664527
> View attachment 5664528
> 
> Seems to have a little peeling here or am i overthinking it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664529


The inside lining wasn't glued on properly, I just checked on mine. It's supposed to be glued down flat. I noticed it slightly comes off on one part on mine, but that's after 1.5 years of regular use, and it's still obvious that it is supposed to look nice and flat.
Concerning the dent: I also had a dent in my bag when it arrived, it was due to the bag lying on the strap during shipping but this did competely go away after a few days.
But the peeling on the side... This looks like the bag wasn't handled properly... I would ask for a replacement and not accept the bag like this. The textured leather doesn't peel easily, my Dix still has not one scratch. This is not what a new bag is supposed to look like. 
I'm really annoyed with their recent quality issues. My first Polene in 2021 was perfect, I was blown away by the quality. The Neuf that I got this year was good enough to not bother with returning it, the faults were so small that I probably would have had to pay for shipping, but I was a bit annoyed by that (let me know if anyone's interested in the issues with my Neuf and I can follow up on this)


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

Mairaculi said:


> The inside lining wasn't glued on properly, I just checked on mine. It's supposed to be glued down flat. I noticed it slightly comes off on one part on mine, but that's after 1.5 years of regular use, and it's still obvious that it is supposed to look nice and flat.
> Concerning the dent: I also had a dent in my bag when it arrived, it was due to the bag lying on the strap during shipping but this did competely go away after a few days.
> But the peeling on the side... This looks like the bag wasn't handled properly... I would ask for a replacement and not accept the bag like this. The textured leather doesn't peel easily, my Dix still has not one scratch. This is not what a new bag is supposed to look like.
> I'm really annoyed with their recent quality issues. My first Polene in 2021 was perfect, I was blown away by the quality. The Neuf that I got this year was good enough to not bother with returning it, the faults were so small that I probably would have had to pay for shipping, but I was a bit annoyed by that (let me know if anyone's interested in the issues with my Neuf and I can follow up on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665273


I’ve had issues with mini neuf too and when it arrived there was peeling on the bottom of the bag and on the other side a tiny bit of the leather had come away! I’ve had issues with peeling on my textured leather un nano bags in the past and seen others online experiencing peeling on their Dix bags too. Unfortunately their customer service isn’t too great either


----------



## brnicutie

How long does it usually take for Polene to ship their bags? I ordered my bag 9 days ago and it still hasn't shipped.


----------



## purplehilighter

brnicutie said:


> How long does it usually take for Polene to ship their bags? I ordered my bag 9 days ago and it still hasn't shipped.


You can write to them and ask about it. The same happened to me and I wrote to them. But fair warning, I wrote to them in French (with the help of Google translate) and they replied quite quickly.


----------



## brnicutie

purplehilighter said:


> You can write to them and ask about it. The same happened to me and I wrote to them. But fair warning, I wrote to them in French (with the help of Google translate) and they replied quite quickly.


Thank you! I'll try writing to them in the next few days if I don't get a shipping confirmation.


----------



## ziagouel

Mairaculi said:


> The inside lining wasn't glued on properly, I just checked on mine. It's supposed to be glued down flat. I noticed it slightly comes off on one part on mine, but that's after 1.5 years of regular use, and it's still obvious that it is supposed to look nice and flat.
> Concerning the dent: I also had a dent in my bag when it arrived, it was due to the bag lying on the strap during shipping but this did competely go away after a few days.
> But the peeling on the side... This looks like the bag wasn't handled properly... I would ask for a replacement and not accept the bag like this. The textured leather doesn't peel easily, my Dix still has not one scratch. This is not what a new bag is supposed to look like.
> I'm really annoyed with their recent quality issues. My first Polene in 2021 was perfect, I was blown away by the quality. The Neuf that I got this year was good enough to not bother with returning it, the faults were so small that I probably would have had to pay for shipping, but I was a bit annoyed by that (let me know if anyone's interested in the issues with my Neuf and I can follow up on this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665273


Hi, I would be interested in hearing about your issues with Neuf! I bought mini Neuf myself this summer in Paris and it seemed fine, but reading about everyone's quality issues makes me want to check it again carefully. (I'm debating to sell it as I've worn it only 3 times since June - I feel like Polene bags despite their impeccable design and quality simply don't fit my lifestyle. I'd hate to pass on this bag without knowing about its flaws!)


----------



## sibsib

D


kalomeli said:


> I’m currently obsessed with Huit in burgundy. Anyone who already has the bag or other full-grained burgundy bags: is the color more inclined towards brownish or purplish?


Definitely more purple than brown.


----------



## Mairaculi

ziagouel said:


> Hi, I would be interested in hearing about your issues with Neuf! I bought mini Neuf myself this summer in Paris and it seemed fine, but reading about everyone's quality issues makes me want to check it again carefully. (I'm debating to sell it as I've worn it only 3 times since June - I feel like Polene bags despite their impeccable design and quality simply don't fit my lifestyle. I'd hate to pass on this bag without knowing about its flaws!)


Sure! This is what I noticed:
- there's a small area on the bottom were it's peeling


- the seams don't line up on the bottom, and this leads to the part with the magnetic closure not being sewed on in the center but slightly off to one side, so that the closure lines up




- one seam on the handle looks a bit wonky and there's also a small peel


- the top handle is not symmetrical




	

		
			
		

		
	
I don't mind the small scuff on the bottom, this would happen sooner or later anyway since the bag doesn't have feet and I don't baby my bags. I'm also ok with everything not being 100% symmetrical with a handmade bag. I feel like it's ok with this kind of organic design, I wouldn't accept it in a structured bag which is supposed to have clean lines. I noticed all of these things before taking off the tags, so it's been a concious decision to keep it like that (I didn't want to bother quarreling with customer service and shipping and so on), but I also don't think that this is how a bag you pay full price for should look like.


----------



## ziagouel

Mairaculi said:


> Sure! This is what I noticed:
> - there's a small area on the bottom were it's peeling
> View attachment 5665411
> 
> - the seams don't line up on the bottom, and this leads to the part with the magnetic closure not being sewed on in the center but slightly off to one side, so that the closure lines up
> View attachment 5665412
> 
> View attachment 5665414
> 
> - one seam on the handle looks a bit wonky and there's also a small peel
> View attachment 5665413
> 
> - the top handle is not symmetrical
> View attachment 5665415
> 
> View attachment 5665416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the small scuff on the bottom, this would happen sooner or later anyway since the bag doesn't have feet and I don't baby my bags. I'm also ok with everything not being 100% symmetrical with a handmade bag. I feel like it's ok with this kind of organic design, I wouldn't accept it in a structured bag which is supposed to have clean lines. I noticed all of these things before taking off the tags, so it's been a concious decision to keep it like that (I didn't want to bother quarreling with customer service and shipping and so on), but I also don't think that this is how a bag you pay full price for should look like.


Thank you for such a detailed review and photos! I checked mine and have similar issues except for the peeling as I've seldom worn it. Also the magnetic closure in my case is symmetrically sewn but you can see that when closed, it creates this bigger part of the opening on one side and smaller on the other, and when open the two pars of the closure don't face each other. As you said it's handmade so certain asymmetry can be accepted but I could see an improvement with their quality assurance. It's still a gorgeous bag though, and one I will have a hard time to say goodbye to despite not using it so much.


----------



## Mairaculi

ziagouel said:


> Thank you for such a detailed review and photos! I checked mine and have similar issues except for the peeling as I've seldom worn it. Also the magnetic closure in my case is symmetrically sewn but you can see that when closed, it creates this bigger part of the opening on one side and smaller on the other, and when open the two pars of the closure don't face each other. As you said it's handmade so certain asymmetry can be accepted but I could see an improvement with their quality assurance. It's still a gorgeous bag though, and one I will have a hard time to say goodbye to despite not using it so much.


Glad it was helpful! I still think that Polene bags come at a great price for the overall quality of materials (leather, hardwear) and workmanship plus the unique designs in beautiful colors. But unfortunately you now have to check every new bag really well before taking off the tags.


----------



## purplehilighter

Random qn: is the Bordeaux color being replaced? The bags in that color are all sold out! (Except for the micro un)


----------



## Antonia

purplehilighter said:


> Random qn: is the Bordeaux color being replaced? The bags in that color are all sold out! (Except for the micro un)


Yes, the new sandalwood color is in now.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Hello, my sweet friend! Thank you for remembering about my surgery. It went well, but recovery took a lot longer than I expected as I had some side effects to deal with that weren't fun, to say the least. So I am slowly getting back to normal.
How was your surgery? Are you recovering all right??
I tried to order the Neuf Mini in Taupe but every time I go to purchase it says "Item not available." So I must now stalk the page until it lets me order it.
So glad you were able to get your post-op gift. It is lovely. Love the color and the shape. Enjoy, my friend. Happy holidays! 


ramona708 said:


> So Hi again,
> How are you doing? Did you already have your surgery? I got mine last week and now Im at home recovering.
> 
> And now the most important part   : my brand new Ameli Zurich bag „Viadukt Work“ in dark grey! (Sorry for crashing Polène thread again, Im gonna stop this, I promise)
> 
> Hope you get something nice for yourself too. Kind regards
> 
> View attachment 5657351


----------



## ramona708

WillWordForBags said:


> Hello, my sweet friend! Thank you for remembering about my surgery. It went well, but recovery took a lot longer than I expected as I had some side effects to deal with that weren't fun, to say the least. So I am slowly getting back to normal.
> How was your surgery? Are you recovering all right??
> I tried to order the Neuf Mini in Taupe but every time I go to purchase it says "Item not available." So I must now stalk the page until it lets me order it.
> So glad you were able to get your post-op gift. It is lovely. Love the color and the shape. Enjoy, my friend. Happy holidays!


Hey, Im happy to hear from you! So sorry your surgery and the time afterwards was quite severe 
Luckily its over now, I hope you get fully recovered soon 
My surgery went well and Im fine now.
Fingers crossed you can get your hands on the beautiful Neuf Mini soon and treat yourself with it. Wish you Merry Christmas and all the best


----------



## nyeredzi

purplehilighter said:


> Random qn: is the Bordeaux color being replaced? The bags in that color are all sold out! (Except for the micro un)


The 'bordeaux' is the same as the 'burgundy', right? When I asked about if burgundy Neuf was coming back, they said that color had been discontinued. So at least it has been discontinued for Numero Neuf.


----------



## luxnewbie86

If anyone bought something in Sandalwood, can you please share some pictures of the colour? I was intending to get the Un Nano in burgundy but it's sold out. Should have actioned sooner!  Sandalwood looks more brownish and I prefer a more red/wine colour. Thank you in advance!


----------



## poleneceline

The Luxury Handbag Brand Quietly Taking Over French Fashion Circles
					

The Paris-based Polène is a stylish new contender in the leather-goods space. Now, it's going global.




					fashionista.com


----------



## poleneceline

This Parisian Handbag Brand Makes Shoppers Cry Happy Tears
					

Polène's cofounder explains why the bags are worth the hype—and the tissues.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## purplehilighter

luxnewbie86 said:


> If anyone bought something in Sandalwood, can you please share some pictures of the colour? I was intending to get the Un Nano in burgundy but it's sold out. Should have actioned sooner!  Sandalwood looks more brownish and I prefer a more red/wine colour. Thank you in advance!


I wanted to get either the dix hobo or the full size Sept.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ziagouel said:


> Hi, I would be interested in hearing about your issues with Neuf! I bought mini Neuf myself this summer in Paris and it seemed fine, but reading about everyone's quality issues makes me want to check it again carefully. (I'm debating to sell it as I've worn it only 3 times since June - I feel like Polene bags despite their impeccable design and quality simply don't fit my lifestyle. I'd hate to pass on this bag without knowing about its flaws!)


 I purchased 2 NEUF bags ( TAUPE was the initial color & then chose CHALK)
 I inspected every inch of both bags & fortunately I did not & don't have any issues as
 discussed here. I was concerned about quality but fortunately I have no issues to report
 & are disappointed for those who are having them.
 I would think that with several complaints & returns that Polene will be paying closer attention
  to comments. The designs are really great but if these issues are not addressed, the
  label will reflect that sooner than later


----------



## poleneceline

luxnewbie86 said:


> If anyone bought something in Sandalwood, can you please share some pictures of the colour? I was intending to get the Un Nano in burgundy but it's sold out. Should have actioned sooner!  Sandalwood looks more brownish and I prefer a more red/wine colour. Thank you in advance!











						Barsha Baral Shrestha on TikTok
					

Welcome home my first Polène. They need to add @celesta | handbag  as their spokesperson! #poleneparis #polenebag #polenenumerodix




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## amntariq

I purchased a no 8 in chalk and no 9 in sandalwood and love both of them. Last year I purchased no 1 large in Camel. Polene bags are a work of art.


----------



## nyeredzi

luxnewbie86 said:


> If anyone bought something in Sandalwood, can you please share some pictures of the colour? I was intending to get the Un Nano in burgundy but it's sold out. Should have actioned sooner!  Sandalwood looks more brownish and I prefer a more red/wine colour. Thank you in advance!


Post from @missD :





						What Polene are you carrying today?
					

Numero Dix in burgundy.  :love:  :love:  :love:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## luxnewbie86

poleneceline said:


> Barsha Baral Shrestha on TikTok
> 
> 
> Welcome home my first Polène. They need to add @celesta | handbag  as their spokesperson! #poleneparis #polenebag #polenenumerodix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com





nyeredzi said:


> Post from @missD :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Polene are you carrying today?
> 
> 
> Numero Dix in burgundy.  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you both!
Looks more like a brown to me, which is not what I'm after.


----------



## purplehilighter

luxnewbie86 said:


> Thank you both!
> Looks more like a brown to me, which is not what I'm after.


Yes the sandalwood is more brown. Sad that they are discontinuing the color. Will have to stalk elsewhere.


----------



## onehotlatte

New Numero Dix TISSÉ DUO
Black



Camel



Taupe


----------



## onehotlatte

Numero Sept TISSÉ DUO
Black



Camel



Taupe


----------



## Antonia

I'd rather see newer colors than newer materials....come on Polene!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

I love the black / grey Tissé Duos


----------



## Mairaculi

I just ordered my next Polene bag 
It's going to be a Cyme in Cognac, regular size, I'm so exited! I showed my partner which bag I'm about to get and he said I should just go ahead and buy their entire collection, this way I don't have to spend so much time thinking about which bag to get next


----------



## poleneceline

Mairaculi said:


> I just ordered my next Polene bag
> It's going to be a Cyme in Cognac, regular size, I'm so exited! I showed my partner which bag I'm about to get and he said I should just go ahead and buy their entire collection, this way I don't have to spend so much time thinking about which bag to get next


I agree, or at least try them all out and see which ones you like and don't like. Or take a trip to their in person store. The only one I havent tried is the Un, but my mom thinks it looks like a skull so I guess I wont get it hah!

(I may have preordered a black Dix since I keep looking at black saddle bags/moon shoulder bags...)


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## poleneceline

I want this hat!


----------



## Fancyfree

poleneceline said:


> I want this hat!



Polene actually making hats now?


----------



## poleneceline

Fancyfree said:


> Polene actually making hats now?


I have seen leather hats with polene brand on resale market before but I think its branded gifts or something. Cant find it for sale on the website.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## mayavas

I just went holiday shopping—looking for a potential big splurge (for me) handbag. I can afford it, but I can’t seem to pull the trigger. Well, today I got serious and looked at various bags in my list, YSL loulou, Gucci Marmont, Leowe puzzle to name a few, and was… somewhat unimpressed. Their detailing was no better than my Polene Un other than the hardware on the YSL bag which was heavy and gorgeous. I keep thinking that if I buy one of those, I’ll feel foolish for spending extra money on a brand name that I see coming and going (I live in A large metro area). These are very first world problems  I know… and I try to keep things in perspective. Maybe Polene has spoiled me?


----------



## poleneceline

mayavas said:


> I just went holiday shopping—looking for a potential big splurge (for me) handbag. I can afford it, but I can’t seem to pull the trigger. Well, today I got serious and looked at various bags in my list, YSL loulou, Gucci Marmont, Leowe puzzle to name a few, and was… somewhat unimpressed. Their detailing was no better than my Polene Un other than the hardware on the YSL bag which was heavy and gorgeous. I keep thinking that if I buy one of those, I’ll feel foolish for spending extra money on a brand name that I see coming and going (I live in A large metro area). These are very first world problems  I know… and I try to keep things in perspective. Maybe Polene has spoiled me?


Polene brings purse peace!


----------



## Love Of My Life

mayavas said:


> I just went holiday shopping—looking for a potential big splurge (for me) handbag. I can afford it, but I can’t seem to pull the trigger. Well, today I got serious and looked at various bags in my list, YSL loulou, Gucci Marmont, Leowe puzzle to name a few, and was… somewhat unimpressed. Their detailing was no better than my Polene Un other than the hardware on the YSL bag which was heavy and gorgeous. I keep thinking that if I buy one of those, I’ll feel foolish for spending extra money on a brand name that I see coming and going (I live in A large metro area). These are very first world problems  I know… and I try to keep things in perspective. Maybe Polene has spoiled me?


  Anyone (more or less on tPF) can buy any top name designer bag, but it takes the stylish & savvy to recognize
  that Polene is giving a lot of bang for the buck.. LOL


----------



## Punkey

onehotlatte said:


> New Numero Dix TISSÉ DUO
> Black
> View attachment 5667941
> 
> 
> Camel
> View attachment 5667928
> 
> 
> Taupe
> View attachment 5667931


They look nice at the first glance but do not really compare to the full leather version which seem so much classier. I wonder when they bring out a new design rather than different colours or textures.


----------



## Jereni

I will say I wasn’t a huge fan of the Dix previously but these new ones are stuck in my head! Which would you get?


----------



## Mairaculi

Jereni said:


> I will say I wasn’t a huge fan of the Dix previously but these new ones are stuck in my head! Which would you get?
> 
> View attachment 5669439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669440


Difficult decision... I think the Dix looks so good in Camel, I like the look of the wool fabric design with contrast stiching bag , but I know that I'd probably get a stain on it in the first few weeks. So I like to admire it but I won't get it for myself. Also, it costs nearly as much as the full leather bag. 
If the green Dix works with your color scheme it's a great choice, it's so beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I will say I wasn’t a huge fan of the Dix previously but these new ones are stuck in my head! Which would you get?
> 
> View attachment 5669439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669440



Green.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jereni said:


> I will say I wasn’t a huge fan of the Dix previously but these new ones are stuck in my head! Which would you get?
> 
> View attachment 5669439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669440


I ordered the wool version because it looks beautiful! 
Once I see it, I'll probably go back and order another. I really like the shape of this bag.


----------



## onehotlatte

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I ordered the wool version because it looks beautiful!
> Once I see it, I'll probably go back and order another. I really like the shape of this bag.


Nice! Which color did you choose?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

onehotlatte said:


> Nice! Which color did you choose?


Camel! I love that color.


----------



## onehotlatte

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Camel! I love that color.


That’s a great color. I hope you love it.


----------



## purplehilighter

Jereni said:


> I will say I wasn’t a huge fan of the Dix previously but these new ones are stuck in my head! Which would you get?
> 
> View attachment 5669439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669440


Green, without a doubt


----------



## Jereni

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I ordered the wool version because it looks beautiful!
> Once I see it, I'll probably go back and order another. I really like the shape of this bag.



Ooh! Please post pics when you get it! I am leaning towards the green but wondering if this looks IRL like it does in the website pics.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jereni said:


> I will say I wasn’t a huge fan of the Dix previously but these new ones are stuck in my head! Which would you get?
> 
> View attachment 5669439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669440


 Hands down the top one (camel combo) very under the radar but quite chic!


----------



## veganisjustpleather

Does anyone have the cardholder and can share some thoughts on it? Im contemplating the lilac one, but there only being 3 slots seem rather minimalistic for me. I need at least 4 for my essentials LOL. I was obsessed with the sauge/mint mini coin purse (sadly discontinued) and regret never pulling the trigger on it. I also haven't been able to find a 2nd hand one either..  Much thanks!


----------



## wsuep

Seemingly a recent quality issue but there seems to be more and more people complaining about the glazing on their bag coming off or leather pealing off. I know people who have negative experiences are often the loudest. There’s been very few mentions in this thread but seemingly recent reviews mention it Like here! Also added some reviews from people who ordered over the last few months. Really want to make an order but can’t tell if these are outliers. I would be pretty upset if my bag started peeling. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## narockshard

wsuep said:


> Seemingly a recent quality issue but there seems to be more and more people complaining about the glazing on their bag coming off or leather pealing off. I know people who have negative experiences are often the loudest. There’s been very few mentions in this thread but seemingly recent reviews mention it Like here! Also added some reviews from people who ordered over the last few months. Really want to make an order but can’t tell if these are outliers. I would be pretty upset if my bag started peeling. Anyone have any insight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670371
> View attachment 5670377
> View attachment 5670378


I posted in this thread a while back. I purchased a Numero Un in 2020 and after about 3 months of use, the leather in 3 of the corners started chipping/peeling. Glue also started coming off the crossbody strap, but that can be pulled off and wasn't as big of a deal. Unfortunately Polene did absolutely nothing about it. I don't baby my bags, but I have 2 Furla's, and 1 Coccinelle, and after three times the use, none of those three bags has any signs of wear whatsoever. While I love their designs, I won't be ordering from them again, unless something changes in their quality and customer service.


----------



## poleneceline

Arianna | content creator on TikTok
					

soooo happy with the bag I chose! #poleneparis #polenebag #polene




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Mairaculi

wsuep said:


> Seemingly a recent quality issue but there seems to be more and more people complaining about the glazing on their bag coming off or leather pealing off. I know people who have negative experiences are often the loudest. There’s been very few mentions in this thread but seemingly recent reviews mention it Like here! Also added some reviews from people who ordered over the last few months. Really want to make an order but can’t tell if these are outliers. I would be pretty upset if my bag started peeling. Anyone have any insight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670371
> View attachment 5670377
> View attachment 5670378


I personally never give much credit to these kind of anonymous online reviews. I know that Polene has a problem with sending out bags with small defects. They absolutely should not be doing that, at least not sell them at full price to unaware customers. But I have a feeling that the issue with many reviews that go like "my bag peels after one use" is that the bag had the defect in the first place and people didn't notice it because they didn't inspect the bag super thoroughly before wearing it. I would advise to check every bag really well before taking off the tags and wearing it. The leather of my Polene bags holds up extremely well even though I constantly bump into things. Judging from this thread many seem to agree. It might be different with the smooth leather, I only have textured leather bags. But if these reviews make you really worried about the glazing coming off in a few weeks I can only advise not to buy from them, since their customer service is not particularly accommodating.


----------



## Sibelle

I would take reviews on trustpilot with a pinch of salt. There are obviously issues but I don't think it is the majority. My 2 Polene bags are fine as far as I can tell. I am happy with them and consider another purchase.


----------



## Antonia

It seems like most of the complaints are on the textured leathers and I've heard people say that the textured leather bags smell like chemicals, not leather.  I'm just not a fan of the textured leathers (nothing to do with the issues) but I much prefer the smooshy-ness of the pebbled leathers like my Neuf.  I have no issues at all with mine-it still looks great!  I just wish they'd come up with more colors in the Nuef.  I would love to see that bag in the Polar color!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Haven't had any issue with peeling of any kind on the two Neufs I have.
Sorry to hear about these issues & perhaps Polene needs to pay closer attention to
the quality control team that they have in place. Falling short & with unpleasant reviews
at some point in time this will catch up & the remedy can be rectified rather easily, JMO


----------



## sophiegray

I have the numero uno (trio, the one with textured and smooth leather) and beri. I use the beri more often. So far I don’t see any peeling. My beri bag is chalk in color and it is prone to color transfer. I use the collonil reinigungscreme cream to remove them so the color transfer doesn’t bother me a lot.

Polene’s leather is not top quality. It doesn’t smell like real leather. My polene numero uno has uneven stitches but since I live in a place that is inconvenient and unsafe to ship something overseas, I decided to keep it. 

To be honest, when I received my polene bags, I felt disappointed because the leather don’t feel luxurious. They look a lot better on photos. 

Nevertheless, the designs are nice and price is reasonable. 

This is an objective review and I hope that this helps people decide if they would like to buy polene bags.


----------



## sophiegray

Id like to add that contrary to what other people say, polene is no way at par with the premium brands like Loewe. I highly doubt that polene uses 100% genuine leather. I think everyone should take a pinch of salt on people online claiming quality is at par with premium brands.

I own a loewe and the leather is supple and smells like real leather. The craftmanship is in no way comparable.

If you like polene’s design and is fine with the price point, then go for it but manage your expectations, you are getting what you pay for. 

It is in no way look more than its selling price. I’m not sure where I read it, but I read a review claiming its quality looks $1000 and above. No way. Coach’s quality is even better than Polene, and they have almost the same price point.


----------



## sophiegray

07Daisy91 said:


> Is Polene leather soft? I like bags that relax with time and become more squishy.
> I saw a video about the Umi and it seemed to be quite malleable, at least around the zipper.
> I'm looking at the large Number One and I wonder how structured or soft is it.


Number one is very structured and not soft at all


----------



## veganisjustpleather

sophiegray said:


> Id like to add that contrary to what other people say, polene is no way at par with the premium brands like Loewe. I highly doubt that polene uses 100% genuine leather. I think everyone should take a pinch of salt on people online claiming quality is at par with premium brands.
> 
> I own a loewe and the leather is supple and smells like real leather. The craftmanship is in no way comparable.
> 
> If you like polene’s design and is fine with the price point, then go for it but manage your expectations, you are getting what you pay for.
> 
> It is in no way look more than its selling price. I’m not sure where I read it, but I read a review claiming its quality looks $1000 and above. No way. Coach’s quality is even better than Polene, and they have almost the same price point.


I encourage those curious enough to see handbags and other leather goods being deconstructed. One YT channel called tanner.leatherstein deconstructed a Numero Un bag and the general evaluation of the quality was positive. I'm not sure if he's done a Loewe piece but I think quality wise, in terms of the materials (as reviewed by the channel), it is great for the price. I'm not an expert but it was highly interesting (also morbid lol) to see what makes up these luxury bags


----------



## purplehilighter

Premium brands does not mean premium quality. The number of complaints on the internet about Chanel and LV these days are many esp for the amount of money one pays. Premium brands to me nowadays are just a scam.


----------



## Antigone

veganisjustpleather said:


> I encourage those curious enough to see handbags and other leather goods being deconstructed. One YT channel called tanner.leatherstein deconstructed a Numero Un bag and the general evaluation of the quality was positive. I'm not sure if he's done a Loewe piece but I think quality wise, in terms of the materials (as reviewed by the channel), it is great for the price. I'm not an expert but it was highly interesting (also morbid lol) to see what makes up these luxury bags



He did Loewe -


----------



## sophiegray

With polene’s beautiful designs, it has great potential. As opposed to what zi read, the leather and workmanship just can’t measure up with premium brands like Loewe, Bottega Veneta, Givenchy, Celine and Chanel (I can’t comment on the others since I do not own them). I have seen and used all above in actual, so I can vouch for the differences. The leather quality is just not as luxurious in actual as the photos. They are very photogenic bags. The look and feel of the leather is not luxurious and it is kind of understandable with its price point. But I just can’t agree with comparing it with premium brands like those mentioned above. It can’t even compete with Coach.

If I were to rate Loewe’s puzzle bag with Polene in terms of leather quality and workmanship (1 being the lowest, 10 being the highest), and if Loewe puzzle is 10, polene’s numero un and beri are 3-4. I’ll post the uneven stitch of numero un in a bit.

I need to be clear I don’t hate Polene. In fact, i got complements yesterday with my Beri. My friends find the shape cute. I am just trying to share my observations in terms of leather quality and workmanship. Having read how luxurious it is is what made me expected too much and felt disappointed when I received them.


----------



## Mairaculi

sophiegray said:


> With polene’s beautiful designs, it has great potential. As opposed to what zi read, the leather and workmanship just can’t measure up with premium brands like Loewe, Bottega Veneta, Givenchy, Celine and Chanel (I can’t comment on the others since I do not own them). I have seen and used all above in actual, so I can vouch for the differences. The leather quality is just not as luxurious in actual as the photos. They are very photogenic bags. The look and feel of the leather is not luxurious and it is kind of understandable with its price point. But I just can’t agree with comparing it with premium brands like those mentioned above. It can’t even compete with Coach.
> 
> If I were to rate Loewe’s puzzle bag with Polene in terms of leather quality and workmanship (1 being the lowest, 10 being the highest), and if Loewe puzzle is 10, polene’s numero un and beri are 3-4. I’ll post the uneven stitch of numero un in a bit.
> 
> I need to be clear I don’t hate Polene. In fact, i got complements yesterday with my Beri. My friends find the shape cute. I am just trying to share my observations in terms of leather quality and workmanship. Having read how luxurious it is is what made me expected too much and felt disappointed when I received them.


I can't really compare the leather quality since I only have one Coach bag. For me Polene has better quality than this one Coach bag, the leather has this plastic-y feeling. But there are more expensive Coach bags with probably better quality, I can't say. What Polene does better is hardwear. They use gold-plated metal pieces. Coach uses cheaply made pieces which are nickel plated. I had to stop using my Coach bag because I got skin rashes from it.


----------



## sophiegray

Mairaculi said:


> sophiegray said:
> 
> 
> 
> With polene’s beautiful designs, it has great potential. As opposed to what zi read, the leather and workmanship just can’t measure up with premium brands like Loewe, Bottega Veneta, Givenchy, Celine and Chanel (I can’t comment on the others since I do not own them). I have seen and used all above in actual, so I can vouch for the differences. The leather quality is just not as luxurious in actual as the photos. They are very photogenic bags. The look and feel of the leather is not luxurious and it is kind of understandable with its price point. But I just can’t agree with comparing it with premium brands like those mentioned above. It can’t even compete with Coach.
> 
> If I were to rate Loewe’s puzzle bag with Polene in terms of leather quality and workmanship (1 being the lowest, 10 being the highest), and if Loewe puzzle is 10, polene’s numero un and beri are 3-4. I’ll post the uneven stitch of numero un in a bit.
> 
> I need to be clear I don’t hate Polene. In fact, i got complements yesterday with my Beri. My friends find the shape cute. I am just trying to share my observations in terms of leather quality and workmanship. Having read how luxurious it is is what made me expected too much and felt disappointed when I received them.
Click to expand...

This is to clarify that I’m referring to Coach, not Coach outlet.

My posts are not meant to belittle non-premium brands. I also use non-branded ones and very happy with my $12 clutch bag. I always take in consideration the price I pay when I give my feedback. 

But I try to be as objective as I can. I guess I just had my expectations very high with polene because of the reviews, hence my posts to let people know my experience. It’s my way of giving back to this group who has been helpful and informative.


----------



## mooLV

WillWordForBags said:


> Hello, my sweet friend! Thank you for remembering about my surgery. It went well, but recovery took a lot longer than I expected as I had some side effects to deal with that weren't fun, to say the least. So I am slowly getting back to normal.
> How was your surgery? Are you recovering all right??
> I tried to order the Neuf Mini in Taupe but every time I go to purchase it says "Item not available." So I must now stalk the page until it lets me order it.
> So glad you were able to get your post-op gift. It is lovely. Love the color and the shape. Enjoy, my friend. Happy holidays!


So glad you’re feeling better!!  Missed you!


----------



## sagehello

wsuep said:


> Seemingly a recent quality issue but there seems to be more and more people complaining about the glazing on their bag coming off or leather pealing off. I know people who have negative experiences are often the loudest. There’s been very few mentions in this thread but seemingly recent reviews mention it Like here! Also added some reviews from people who ordered over the last few months. Really want to make an order but can’t tell if these are outliers. I would be pretty upset if my bag started peeling. Anyone have any insight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670371
> View attachment 5670377
> View attachment 5670378


Hi, 
I received my Numero Neuf Mini at the beginning of July 2022, and unfortunately, I noticed the leather peeling on the corners of the bag as well as on the handle. See pics.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

sagehello said:


> Hi,
> I received my Numero Neuf Mini at the beginning of July 2022, and unfortunately, I noticed the leather peeling on the corners of the bag as well as on the handle. See pics.
> 
> View attachment 5670952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670968


I bought this exact bag and colour last month and received it looking similar to yours! Had peeling on the corner and bottom of the bag, luckily enough got a refund and even though I love the bag i didn’t want to get a replacement knowing it has peeling issues.


----------



## sagehello

michellemaggiemoo said:


> I bought this exact bag and colour last month and received it looking similar to yours! Had peeling on the corner and bottom of the bag, luckily enough got a refund and even though I love the bag i didn’t want to get a replacement knowing it has peeling issues.


wow.. you received the item already like this? That is unacceptable! 

This was my very first Polene bag and I was over the moon when I first received it - I loved the design and quality (or so I thought). I loved the bag so much, I ended up purchasing 2 other bags from Polene (Numero Dix textured leather, and Numero Un Nano). We shall see how the textured leather hold up on both bags. But overall, I am pretty disappointed how the pebbled leather on my Numero Neuf mini started peeling after only 5 months of use..


----------



## Love Of My Life

sophiegray said:


> I have the numero uno (trio, the one with textured and smooth leather) and beri. I use the beri more often. So far I don’t see any peeling. My beri bag is chalk in color and it is prone to color transfer. I use the collonil reinigungscreme cream to remove them so the color transfer doesn’t bother me a lot.
> 
> Polene’s leather is not top quality. It doesn’t smell like real leather. My polene numero uno has uneven stitches but since I live in a place that is inconvenient and unsafe to ship something overseas, I decided to keep it.
> 
> To be honest, when I received my polene bags, I felt disappointed because the leather don’t feel luxurious. They look a lot better on photos.
> 
> Nevertheless, the designs are nice and price is reasonable.
> 
> This is an objective review and I hope that this helps people decide if they would like to buy polene bags.



Being objective, the Numero Neuf has not presented any issues for me. I purchased the Taupe
initially & then the Chalk. I have used them both repeatedly & have no issues to speak of.
The style is spot on & the leather feels luxurious. When I purchased this bag I did not consider
it the way I would have considered other higher end bags such as Hermes, Bottega Veneta, LV,
Delvaux, Chanel.
This bag was purchased for really everyday bad weather throw in the backseat & not be concerned
about scratches. I don't baby my bags just wanted a workhorse bag & for me Polene was it.
The price was right & the colors were fresh looking especially the Chalk
 Perhaps the company should pay better atttention to the quality control because it seems the
issues that are presented here on tPF are consistently the same. Repeat issues should concern
a fairly new company in the marketplace
Polene uses a full grain calfskin leather on the Neuf bag.


----------



## hrmne

Sharing my first polene bag! Numero dix tisse duo taupe 

I'm from Vancouver, BC - ordered off the Euro site and the total came to about $427 CAD. DHL charged duties for about $68 for reference. Arrived within 5 days. Had to take advantage of free shipping till Christmas.


----------



## RoyalChi

hrmne said:


> Sharing my first polene bag! Numero dix tisse duo taupe
> 
> I'm from Vancouver, BC - ordered off the Euro site and the total came to about $427 CAD. DHL charged duties for about $68 for reference. Arrived within 5 days. Had to take advantage of free shipping till Christmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671027


Goodness this is tempting!! Beautiful colors


----------



## JenJBS

hrmne said:


> Sharing my first polene bag! Numero dix tisse duo taupe
> 
> I'm from Vancouver, BC - ordered off the Euro site and the total came to about $427 CAD. DHL charged duties for about $68 for reference. Arrived within 5 days. Had to take advantage of free shipping till Christmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671027



Congratulations on adding this new beauty to your collection!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sophiegray said:


> With polene’s beautiful designs, it has great potential. As opposed to what zi read, the leather and workmanship just can’t measure up with premium brands like Loewe, Bottega Veneta, Givenchy, Celine and Chanel (I can’t comment on the others since I do not own them). I have seen and used all above in actual, so I can vouch for the differences. The leather quality is just not as luxurious in actual as the photos. They are very photogenic bags. The look and feel of the leather is not luxurious and it is kind of understandable with its price point. But I just can’t agree with comparing it with premium brands like those mentioned above. It can’t even compete with Coach.
> 
> If I were to rate Loewe’s puzzle bag with Polene in terms of leather quality and workmanship (1 being the lowest, 10 being the highest), and if Loewe puzzle is 10, polene’s numero un and beri are 3-4. I’ll post the uneven stitch of numero un in a bit.
> 
> I need to be clear I don’t hate Polene. In fact, i got complements yesterday with my Beri. My friends find the shape cute. I am just trying to share my observations in terms of leather quality and workmanship. Having read how luxurious it is is what made me expected too much and felt disappointed when I received them.



Polene has found their niche to a certain degree. Not thinking that Polene is thinking that they are
in the same arena the way that Loewe, BV, Hermes, Chanel etc are
Polene has put out a handbag that is fashionable, priced well, doesn't have all the bells & whistles
that other high end brands may offer, but nonetheless in particular the NEUF is well made, stylish,
& works in a busy lifestyle, JMO.
I don't have the other styles under discussion just the NEUF & I am happy to own it
It's unfortunate that in spite of issues they are having with their quality control, the brand still
has potential & perhaps the peeling, stitches & other issues will be addressed.
Not to offend any Coach lovers, but just took a look at their site & for me the bags I looked at
lacked the sophistication that the NEUF offers for me, JMO


----------



## sophiegray

Yes, agree that Polene has nice and unique designs. Only speaking about the leather and workmanship which I am not fond of.

My posts are partially addressing to the issue that some people claiming polene’s luxuriousness at par with high-end bags. If you don’t feel that way, then we’re on the same page.

This is the stitches that I was saying I wasn’t happy about. If I bought this below $150, I won’t complain, but this Numero Uno is $430, which is unacceptable for me.


----------



## Mairaculi

sophiegray said:


> Yes, agree that Polene has nice and unique designs. Only speaking about the leather and workmanship which I am not fond of.
> 
> My posts are partially addressing to the issue that some people claiming polene’s luxuriousness at par with high-end bags. If you don’t feel that way, then we’re on the same page.
> 
> This is the stitches that I was saying I wasn’t happy about. If I bought this below $150, I won’t complain, but this Numero Uno is $430, which is unacceptable for me.
> 
> View attachment 5671155


I'm totally on your side that Polene can't compare to luxury leather bags which cost 10-times the amount from luxury brands that value craftmanship. My opinion is that if they get their quality issues under control they could very well sell their bags for twice or even three times the amount and still not be too expensive - compared to other brands in this price segment. With many other brands you pay much more for branding and design, for the same quality.
When we talk about pricing we also have to keep in mind that a lot of their visible stitches like in this photo is stitched by hand. It is way more expensive to make than a machine stitch. I don't think I'll be able to find any branded full leather bag with a considerable amount of hand stitching that sells for below $150, I can't think of a company that does that. (As I've said before, of course they shouldn't be sending out imperfect bags to customers, I would also be annoyed with this corner)


----------



## Mairaculi

I had another thought: After talking so much about quality issues with you I was really worried about receiving my next bag. I'm happy to report that my Cyme came in perfect condition (I finally posts a family picture in the dedicated thread, if you want to head over). What I noticed is that it was packaged really well, all straps wrapped in bubble wrap and so on. It was the same thing with my Dix, which was also spotless. The only bag I was having quality issues with was the Neuf. This one didn't come with bubble wrap. Just the bag in the dust bag. And now I'm of the opinion that some quality issues like scratches, chipping, dents and so on are not due to lack of quality control of new bags but that they send out bags that have been returned to them without really checking them well enough for signs of use.


----------



## sophiegray

Regardless hand stitch or machine stitch, i can’t accept the stitching like this rather than straight. Im more particular with the final outcome more than how the bag was made. For me, such should not pass the quality inspection at a $430 bag. I don’t even see such stitching in my $12 clutch bag.

If with better leather and craftmanship, I’d be happy to buy them 3x its price, because the designs are really nice. It seems that they have nice designs and it stops there. 

My polene bags are only used a few times. Hopefully there wont be peeling.

Anyway, these are my sentiments and I stand by it. We can all agree to disagree. I just want to warn those who are planning to buy so they can manage their expectations.


----------



## ramona708

I have the numero un quite long, before the beginning of the „polene hype“. Now I ordered another numero un a few weeks ago and I sent it right back. I can tell you: the quality was worse, you could see the differences. Stitching was crooked, the flap was kind of thinner leather, the bottom corners were uneven and on one spot the leather was peeling. 
So I agree with everyone saying the quality is not that good (anymore). I own several coach bags in the same price range, they are better quality, even though made in Asia. Then Strathberry is far beyond in leather and stitching quality, which are also handmade in Spain. And the LV Empreinte you just cannot compare, completely different league. 
But thats just my opinion and experiences! I do love my Polenes, but wont buy anymore.


----------



## sophiegray

Love Of My Life said:


> Polene has found their niche to a certain degree. Not thinking that Polene is thinking that they are
> in the same arena the way that Loewe, BV, Hermes, Chanel etc are
> Polene has put out a handbag that is fashionable, priced well, doesn't have all the bells & whistles
> that other high end brands may offer, but nonetheless in particular the NEUF is well made, stylish,
> & works in a busy lifestyle, JMO.
> I don't have the other styles under discussion just the NEUF & I am happy to own it
> It's unfortunate that in spite of issues they are having with their quality control, the brand still
> has potential & perhaps the peeling, stitches & other issues will be addressed.
> Not to offend any Coach lovers, but just took a look at their site & for me the bags I looked at
> lacked the sophistication that the NEUF offers for me, JMO


I agree with what you said about Coach’s design. Design goes to Polene. Leather quality and craftmanship goes to Coach (not outlet).

I guess it depends on what we value. I value quality and craftmanship more than the design. Some may value the design more.


----------



## sophiegray

ramona708 said:


> I have the numero un quite long, before the beginning of the „polene hype“. Now I ordered another numero un a few weeks ago and I sent it right back. I can tell you: the quality was worse, you could see the differences. Stitching was crooked, the flap was kind of thinner leather, the bottom corners were uneven and on one spot the leather was peeling.
> So I agree with everyone saying the quality is not that good (anymore). I own several coach bags in the same price range, they are better quality, even though made in Asia. Then Strathberry is far beyond in leather and stitching quality, which are also handmade in Spain. And the LV Empreinte you just cannot compare, completely different league.
> But thats just my opinion and experiences! I do love my Polenes, but wont buy anymore.


So the amazing reviews were coming from earlier purchases. Now I understand. I bought mine recently - Sept or Oct 2022.

I don’t find numero uno or beri luxurious at all.

With inflation, I hope that they increase their prices rather than compromising on quality.


----------



## Mairaculi

sophiegray said:


> So the amazing reviews were coming from earlier purchases. Now I understand. I bought mine recently - Sept or Oct 2022.
> 
> I don’t find numero uno or beri luxurious at all.
> 
> With inflation, I hope that they increase their prices rather than compromising on quality.


Definitely, I'd rather pay a bit more for better quality as well.


----------



## brnicutie

My first Polene bag came in the mail today. I love it. It’s perfect. We’ll see how it is in a few months.


----------



## nyeredzi

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and it's important to hear a variety of opinions, so I actually appreciate hearing disagreements. I'm in no position to personally comment on as I don't buy high end luxury goods, but am happy to hear the experience of others on this board, as well as others on YouTube. I also have a couple of spots of imperfection on my Neuf, but still am overall happy with it. 

On the topic of those luxury comparisons, the channel of the leatherworker that deconstructs some luxury items (Tanner Leatherstein) was very unimpressed with Chanel's caviar leather. He considered the embossed finish of caviar overdoing it, as it hides the nature of the leather itself, such that any quality of leather can be used if you emboss that heavily. He did consider the construction to be quite nice. A quick short on it:


He did something similar for an LV wallet. He does have a favorable review of it, though still finds the selling price too high
**

Not impressed with leather trim on LV coated canvas, at all, lol:


He has an extremely positive review of Bottega Veneta, though, and says it's the best he's deconstructed so far:


He gives Polene Un a fairly positive review and is fairly impressed with the construction. Though he is not, say, examining the straightness of each stitch, but the overall way the bag is assembled. He doesn't care for the textured type leather so much, but doesn't think it's 'bad'. It's clear that broadly, he disprefers heavy graining on leather


He's generally of the opinion that the markup on 'luxury' handbags is way too high. 

I also enjoy watching Super Dacob on Youtube and so at this point I've seen him dress in all black to bemoan the demise of his newly purchased Chanel. And he's been sad about such things multiple times this year. In the one I'm thinking of, he had this small one (maybe a little leather heart bag he wore like a necklace?), and I can't find it now and have to go to work. But the leather woven into the chain strap was peeling in multiple places, and it was a fairly new piece. 

All that to say, that I like hearing others opinions of how Polene isn't as great as some of the luxury brands, and that is an honest opinion that others, who have the same criteria of evaluation would appreciate. I also appreciate the reviews from others saying that the luxury brands are not necessarily what they are hyped up to be, either. But in the case of Chanel, people are out here paying thousands of dollars and seeing peeling within months or weeks. Different things matter to different people, too, when determining 'quality'. For someone who is an actual leatherworker, the underlying material and having minimal finishing may be what's most important, so that Chanel is not in the same class as BV. For others having perfect stitching may be more important than the fact that the leather was covered with heavy embossing. I have a Coach boutique bag in smooth leather and like it a lot, but it does lack a certain thick tactile sensation that I like in my Polene Neuf. And multiple people complained that the strap on it is often wrinkled from the moment they first give it to you (Coach Tali). My 4 year old Brahmin which I used quite a lot has only a couple of nicks in it, not because the leather quality is superior, but because the finish is so thick and hard-wearing, nothing can penetrate. So it has longevity, but a leatherwork is unlikely to give it high marks.


----------



## Antonia

nyeredzi said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and it's important to hear a variety of opinions, so I actually appreciate hearing disagreements. I'm in no position to personally comment on as I don't buy high end luxury goods, but am happy to hear the experience of others on this board, as well as others on YouTube. I also have a couple of spots of imperfection on my Neuf, but still am overall happy with it.
> 
> On the topic of those luxury comparisons, the channel of the leatherworker that deconstructs some luxury items (Tanner Leatherstein) was very unimpressed with Chanel's caviar leather. He considered the embossed finish of caviar overdoing it, as it hides the nature of the leather itself, such that any quality of leather can be used if you emboss that heavily. He did consider the construction to be quite nice. A quick short on it:
> 
> 
> He did something similar for an LV wallet. He does have a favorable review of it, though still finds the selling price too high
> **
> 
> Not impressed with leather trim on LV coated canvas, at all, lol:
> 
> 
> He has an extremely positive review of Bottega Veneta, though, and says it's the best he's deconstructed so far:
> 
> 
> He gives Polene Un a fairly positive review and is fairly impressed with the construction. Though he is not, say, examining the straightness of each stitch, but the overall way the bag is assembled. He doesn't care for the textured type leather so much, but doesn't think it's 'bad'. It's clear that broadly, he disprefers heavy graining on leather
> 
> 
> He's generally of the opinion that the markup on 'luxury' handbags is way too high.
> 
> I also enjoy watching Super Dacob on Youtube and so at this point I've seen him dress in all black to bemoan the demise of his newly purchased Chanel. And he's been sad about such things multiple times this year. In the one I'm thinking of, he had this small one (maybe a little leather heart bag he wore like a necklace?), and I can't find it now and have to go to work. But the leather woven into the chain strap was peeling in multiple places, and it was a fairly new piece.
> 
> All that to say, that I like hearing others opinions of how Polene isn't as great as some of the luxury brands, and that is an honest opinion that others, who have the same criteria of evaluation would appreciate. I also appreciate the reviews from others saying that the luxury brands are not necessarily what they are hyped up to be, either. But in the case of Chanel, people are out here paying thousands of dollars and seeing peeling within months or weeks. Different things matter to different people, too, when determining 'quality'. For someone who is an actual leatherworker, the underlying material and having minimal finishing may be what's most important, so that Chanel is not in the same class as BV. For others having perfect stitching may be more important than the fact that the leather was covered with heavy embossing. I have a Coach boutique bag in smooth leather and like it a lot, but it does lack a certain thick tactile sensation that I like in my Polene Neuf. And multiple people complained that the strap on it is often wrinkled from the moment they first give it to you (Coach Tali). My 4 year old Brahmin which I used quite a lot has only a couple of nicks in it, not because the leather quality is superior, but because the finish is so thick and hard-wearing, nothing can penetrate. So it has longevity, but a leatherwork is unlikely to give it high marks.



Oh wow!! I was very impressed with his review of the Polene Un bag.  He was also quite impressed with the quality and materials vs the retail price compared to similarly made bags with much higher price tags that you pay for the status!!  This review sold me even more on Polene, so thanks for posting!!


----------



## RoyalChi

I never really gave the Dix a second thought but man, the new wool ones are stuck on my mind! I’m always weak for contrast or multi color designs. I’ve been wanting a shade of brown/light brown bag for a while as I have none currently, something good for spring/summer outfits.  hmm decisions, both the Taupe and Camel look lovely!


----------



## Linesel

Hi all!

My first post in this thread, but I have been lurking for a while!

I have the Tonca which I love and my mum is completely enamoured with it, so I decided to buy the Cyme for her. It's on preorder, though, and is stated to "ship on January 20". What are your experiences with their pre-order dates? Are they actually correct, so the bag is sure to ship on there or is there typically a delay?

I don't live close to her, but will be visiting about a week and a half after January 20, so if they typically actually ship at the promised time, there will be no problem! But I am a bit scared I will get stuck with the bag if it does not arrive in time for my visit


----------



## Mairaculi

Linesel said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first post in this thread, but I have been lurking for a while!
> 
> I have the Tonca which I love and my mum is completely enamoured with it, so I decided to buy the Cyme for her. It's on preorder, though, and is stated to "ship on January 20". What are your experiences with their pre-order dates? Are they actually correct, so the bag is sure to ship on there or is there typically a delay?
> 
> I don't live close to her, but will be visiting about a week and a half after January 20, so if they typically actually ship at the promised time, there will be no problem! But I am a bit scared I will get stuck with the bag if it does not arrive in time for my visit


I preordered once so far and the bag arrived three days before the promised 'ships by' date. Shipping within Europe is very fast, I can't speak for other locations.


----------



## Linesl

Mairaculi said:


> I preordered once so far and the bag arrived three days before the promised 'ships by' date. Shipping within Europe is very fast, I can't speak for other locations.


Thank you! I'm in Europe and received my Tonca in three days or so, so I believe this one will arrive fast as well if they just ship it by the promised date! Sounds like that will happen, so I'll stop worrying


----------



## buluuuu

I have a decent size handbag collection from a variety of luxury bands (e.g. Hermes, Moynat, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Celine, Gucci, Bottega, Loewe and more), I have to say I am constantly impressed by Polene's quality. Craftsmanship from Hermes/ Moynat is undoubtedly the best out of all brands I own/ tried on, and I experience NO quality issues at all. However I can't say the same for many other high end fashion houses. LV's glazing issues is quite common among certain models but the CS is overall helpful. Whilst Chanel's lambskin/ calfskin is of better quality compared to Caviar, since they machine stitch their bags, integrity of the leather is easily compromised as some spots can be stitched too tight and damaged - in fact two of my classic flap had stitches popping off within the first few uses. I also find the glazing on all of my Loewe bags/ SLGs to be quite sloppy. Although I don't own any Coach bags, I find Polene's quality to be far more superior for both craftsmanship and leather quality. From the few bags that I tried on, Coach's leather felt like cheap and thin. Obviously Polene are not perfect, their craftsmanship is defo not state-of-the-art and there is room for improvement with their QC, but with all things considered, Polene offer the best bang for your buck out of all the brands I came across.

N.B. Second to @nyeredzi, we all have our own evaluation criteria, and I appreciate different opinions


----------



## Mairaculi

Linesl said:


> Thank you! I'm in Europe and received my Tonca in three days or so, so I believe this one will arrive fast as well if they just ship it by the promised date! Sounds like that will happen, so I'll stop worrying


Good luck! I hope it arrives in time and your mum likes it!


----------



## sophiegray

Actually, I see my polene purchases as something fortunate. Now I no longer buy something i haven’t seen in real life and that is saving me a lot money and therefore, having lesser slips on my low-buy!


----------



## legyviel

Been wearing my black Polene Sept a lot and loving it. It really is a winter bag for me, perfect with coats. Can't get Dix out of my mind these days... either the camel wool or dark green one...


----------



## windnocturne

Just received an email yesterday night saying free shipping for international express deliveries was going to end by midnight. 
However the website banner itself says 23/12? Hmm…


----------



## RoyalChi

windnocturne said:


> Just received an email yesterday night saying free shipping for international express deliveries was going to end by midnight.
> However the website banner itself says 23/12? Hmm…


I got that email too. I think (and I could be wrong) that they mean tonight is the cutoff to get the free shipping that will guarantee delivery before Christmas.


----------



## skiffie

I just got in a 7 mini in the midnight blue and have a few insights to offer...

- I preordered; shipping was supposed to be on the 13th and was maybe a day or so late, but it got here within 2 days anyway.
- Colour is pretty true to colour on the website.
- The bag itself is perfect, no wonky stitching or anything.
- DHL charged about $17 in brokerage fees, which wasn't too bad.
- My phone doesn't even come close to fitting, which was to be expected, but is ok since it's usually in my coat pocket anyway.


----------



## Minie26

Hi guys,
 i have been planning to get my second Polene's bag this time due to the free shipping promo. Unfortunately the items that i'm eyeing on is on pre-order basis. Will they charge my credit card now or they will charge when they ship my order? Because the pre order shipping is estimated to be on 20 January ,  about 1 month from now. Should i order now (enjoy the free shipping promo) or wait next month (and pay for the shipping). Anyone have any issue with pre order item? 

*Second question*, i need opinion,  my first Polene bag is the Neuf Mini in black, so i always thought of getting the *Camel Neuf Mini* until i saw the *Dix in Camel* ( i didn't like Dix before but i changed my mind now). Now i can't stop thinking about it. Neuf is more of my style, coz i like top handle bag. But I don't have anything like Dix ... Would love to hear your opinion. Thank you


----------



## Linesl

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys,
> i have been planning to get my second Polene's bag this time due to the free shipping promo. Unfortunately the items that i'm eyeing on is on pre-order basis. Will they charge my credit card now or they will charge when they ship my order? Because the pre order shipping is estimated to be on 20 January ,  about 1 month from now. Should i order now (enjoy the free shipping promo) or wait next month (and pay for the shipping). Anyone have any issue with pre order item?
> 
> *Second question*, i need opinion,  my first Polene bag is the Neuf Mini in black, so i always thought of getting the *Camel Neuf Mini* until i saw the *Dix in Camel* ( i didn't like Dix before but i changed my mind now). Now i can't stop thinking about it. Neuf is more of my style, coz i like top handle bag. But I don't have anything like Dix ... Would love to hear your opinion. Thank you


I just pre-ordered a few days ago (as by my previous post). They have taken the money out of my account already, but I figured they might as well do it now rather than later - the end result will be the same, just cheaper now because of the free shipping - and thought I might as well take advantage of that. I think it's simply what you're most comfortable with and if you prefer having the money to spend until then


----------



## leechiyong

sophiegray said:


> Regardless hand stitch or machine stitch, i can’t accept the stitching like this rather than straight. Im more particular with the final outcome more than how the bag was made. For me, such should not pass the quality inspection at a $430 bag. I don’t even see such stitching in my $12 clutch bag.
> 
> If with better leather and craftmanship, I’d be happy to buy them 3x its price, because the designs are really nice. It seems that they have nice designs and it stops there.
> 
> My polene bags are only used a few times. Hopefully there wont be peeling.
> 
> Anyway, these are my sentiments and I stand by it. We can all agree to disagree. I just want to warn those who are planning to buy so they can manage their expectations.


I agree it's poor quality control regardless, but for what it's worth, that was not hand-stitched.  Polene does use hand-stitching in places; however, this was not one of them.


----------



## Minie26

Linesl said:


> I just pre-ordered a few days ago (as by my previous post). They have taken the money out of my account already, but I figured they might as well do it now rather than later - the end result will be the same, just cheaper now because of the free shipping - and thought I might as well take advantage of that. I think it's simply what you're most comfortable with and if you prefer having the money to spend until then


I see, do you know when will the 30days return period start ? after we received the product or from our order date?
I don't intend to return but i'm just worried if there is some defect or quality issue ( hope not tho)


----------



## Minie26

Btw, i need opinion, my first Polene bag is the Neuf Mini in black, and i love it so much! so i always thought of getting the Camel Neuf Mini until i saw the Dix in Camel ( i didn't like Dix before but i changed my mind now). Now i can't stop thinking about it. Neuf is more of my style, coz i like top handle bag. But I don't have anything like Dix ... Would love to hear your opinion. Thank you

*Mini Neuf Camel* or *Dix Camel*?

And can someone tell me, which can fit more mini neuf or dix? And can Dix stands on its own?
If you can only choose one, which one would you choose, Dix or Mini Neuf?


----------



## veganisjustpleather

windnocturne said:


> Just received an email yesterday night saying free shipping for international express deliveries was going to end by midnight.
> However the website banner itself says 23/12? Hmm…


I think the free express shipping ends tonight (if you want it before Christmas) but standard lasts until 12/23? Just a guess haha


----------



## Linesl

Minie26 said:


> I see, do you know when will the 30days return period start ? after we received the product or from our order date?
> I don't intend to return but i'm just worried if there is some defect or quality issue ( hope not tho)


I can't imagine anything else than that it will start when we receive the product. That's how the law is in my country at least (also EU), so I would be very surprised if it's any different in France. If pre-ordering put customers in a worse spot regarding returns and defects, no one would preorder. I wouldn't worry about preordering it already now.


----------



## Minie26

Kimbashop said:


> Posting a pic of the Numero Dix in smooth Cognac. Love this bag. Color is pretty true to life, maybe just a tad darker (its in full sun in this pic):
> View attachment 5437114


Oh wow
That is gorgeous
Now i'm confused.
Dix in Camel or Cognac?
Can you tell me the wear and tear of the smooth leather?
Would you still choose this color?
Is the cognac color a dark brown or reddish orange?


----------



## windnocturne

Minie26 said:


> Btw, i need opinion, my first Polene bag is the Neuf Mini in black, and i love it so much! so i always thought of getting the Camel Neuf Mini until i saw the Dix in Camel ( i didn't like Dix before but i changed my mind now). Now i can't stop thinking about it. Neuf is more of my style, coz i like top handle bag. But I don't have anything like Dix ... Would love to hear your opinion. Thank you
> 
> *Mini Neuf Camel* or *Dix Camel*?
> 
> And can someone tell me, which can fit more mini neuf or dix? And can Dix stands on its own?
> If you can only choose one, which one would you choose, Dix or Mini Neuf?


I’m told that the dix fits very little because of the crescent shape.
Unfortunately I don’t own either currently though so can’t help you much… I’m sure there are comparison YouTube videos you can find. Good luck deciding!


----------



## purplehilighter

windnocturne said:


> I’m told that the dix fits very little because of the crescent shape.
> Unfortunately I don’t own either currently though so can’t help you much… I’m sure there are comparison YouTube videos you can find. Good luck deciding!


I have both. The neuf mini definitely holds more. I like that the dix is more comfortable crossbody (cos it’s flatter against the body).

Perhaps you can watch some of those “What fits” videos (youtube has many) to have a gauge and then see if the dix has a place in your life with what it can fit. 

Alternatively, if you are still unsure, but want a cresent bag that doesn’t cost too much, Uniqlo (if it is available in your country) has a wallet friendly alternative in nylon. I have this in 3 colors and they are awesome.


----------



## Kimbashop

Minie26 said:


> Oh wow
> That is gorgeous
> Now i'm confused.
> Dix in Camel or Cognac?
> Can you tell me the wear and tear of the smooth leather?
> Would you still choose this color?
> Is the cognac color a dark brown or reddish orange?


Thanks! This picture is very true to the actual color. I would say it is like a dark butterscotch or caramel--an orange brown rather than a dark brown. I love the smooth leather. I'm a bit careful with it but I have worn it a ton and it has held up fine. I also have a mini neuf and while the textured leather might be a bit less prone to scratches, I have not had any problems with the Dix.


----------



## bearygood22

purplehilighter said:


> I have both. The neuf mini definitely holds more. I like that the dix is more comfortable crossbody (cos it’s flatter against the body).
> 
> Perhaps you can watch some of those “What fits” videos (youtube has many) to have a gauge and then see if the dix has a place in your life with what it can fit.
> 
> Alternatively, if you are still unsure, but want a cresent bag that doesn’t cost too much, Uniqlo (if it is available in your country) has a wallet friendly alternative in nylon. I have this in 3 colors and they are awesome.


Agreed! I have both the dix and mini neuf. The mini neuf holds more as you don’t really have to close the bag. Dix is pretty structured, and with the zip, the interior capacity is very small. 

Yes, the dix can stand up on its own.

I think both bags are pretty, but I tend to reach for the dix more, as it’s more fuss free (for me).


----------



## veganisjustpleather

mooLV said:


> When I was in the NYC store, I thought the olive was the taupe until the SA pointed out the difference.  It’s a subtle difference.
> Same with the sandalwood and burgundy.


Regretfully, I agree lol. I got the Dix in Olive and legit wondered if I got sent the taupe instead  In certain lighting, it leans a BIT more green, feels like an optical illusion happening. I really wish it was just tad more green instead of being subtle...I am still undecided if I would keep it since I'm really drawn to the bolder monochrome stitching variants (esp. smooth Cognac)! I also decided to pull the trigger on a Beri in Chalk before the free express shipping ended.. So, definitely went a little crazy this time haha.


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## poleneceline

Jereni said:


> I will say I wasn’t a huge fan of the Dix previously but these new ones are stuck in my head! Which would you get?
> 
> View attachment 5669439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669440


Get the green, let me live vicariously through you haha!


----------



## skiffie

Anybody tried contacting customer service recently? I did notice a small but problematic issue and sent an email a couple days ago but haven't heard back yet, but they would reply to questions within a day usually. That being said I'm sure they are swamped seeing as it's right before Christmas...


----------



## poleneceline

Dan surprised me with a Polène bag for my birthday  #polene #nyc #so... | TikTok
					

33 Likes, TikTok video from Natalie Pham (@natmpham): "Dan surprised me with a Polène bag for my birthday  #polene #nyc #soho #numerodix".  original sound - DJ LILLI.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## sagehello

I emailed them last thursday regarding loose stitching on my new bag, still haven't heard back.


skiffie said:


> Anybody tried contacting customer service recently? I did notice a small but problematic issue and sent an email a couple days ago but haven't heard back yet, but they would reply to questions within a day usually. That being said I'm sure they are swamped seeing as it's right before Christmas...


----------



## poleneceline

Are you having any fun #fitcheck #winterfashion | TikTok
					

101 Likes, TikTok video from Michelle Lin (@michellelin.lin): "Are you having any fun #fitcheck #winterfashion".  Are You Having Any Fun? - Elaine Stritch.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## RoyalChi

Yep, it’s decided. I need a Dix haha. I’ve fallen in love with the look of this bag. Now to hurry up and decide on a color before the free shipping ends. Narrowed it down to Sandalwood and the Tissé Duo Taupe. I’m leaning a little more towards Sandalwood as I love dark chocolate browns, but ugh they both look gorgeous and would go with different things!


----------



## sagehello

sagehello said:


> I emailed them last thursday regarding loose stitching on my new bag, still haven't heard back.


Polene must be reading this thread, because they just responded haha. but of course just as I had thought... they responded that the loose stitching is not considered a defect and won't compromise the use of the bag.


----------



## sagehello

veganisjustpleather said:


> Regretfully, I agree lol. I got the Dix in Olive and legit wondered if I got sent the taupe instead  In certain lighting, it leans a BIT more green, feels like an optical illusion happening. I really wish it was just tad more green instead of being subtle...I am still undecided if I would keep it since I'm really drawn to the bolder monochrome stitching variants (esp. smooth Cognac)! I also decided to pull the trigger on a Beri in Chalk before the free express shipping ended.. So, definitely went a little crazy this time haha.


I ended up getting the nano in Olive. Prior to ordering, I prepared my mind that the bag would lean more taupe vs a true olive/green color. I definitely understand what you mean by it feeling like an optical illusion hahah.  I also wish it was a tad more green, but overall, I'm very happy with the color as it is very versatile and neutral 
I've also been in between the dix and the nano for awhile.. and decided to pull the trigger on getting both bags  Treat yourself LOL


----------



## ziagouel

RoyalChi said:


> Yep, it’s decided. I need a Dix haha. I’ve fallen in love with the look of this bag. Now to hurry up and decide on a color before the free shipping ends. Narrowed it down to Sandalwood and the Tissé Duo Taupe. I’m leaning a little more towards Sandalwood as I love dark chocolate browns, but ugh they both look gorgeous and would go with different things!


I vote for Sandalwood because the shade is lovely and the longevity would be better since it's their sturdy textured leather. And it's the same price as the wool one. But that's just my preference 

I will probably also get a Dix, I just love the shape and gotta use that free shipping opportunity . Most likely in Camel to really feel that equestrian vibe; was leaning towards Cognac first but knowing myself that smooth leather wouldn't stay smooth too long


----------



## RoyalChi

ziagouel said:


> I vote for Sandalwood because the shade is lovely and the longevity would be better since it's their sturdy textured leather. And it's the same price as the wool one. But that's just my preference
> 
> I will probably also get a Dix, I just love the shape and gotta use that free shipping opportunity . Most likely in Camel to really feel that equestrian vibe; was leaning towards Cognac first but knowing myself that smooth leather wouldn't stay smooth too long


Good point on longevity! I’ll fully admit im not as careful as I should be with my bags. I’ve already spilled coffee on my chalk Neuf and not even realize it until I got home  Luckily, it wipes clean so easily though. Spilling something on the wool bag would be traumatizing lol!

Camel is definitely beautiful. I thought about it a lot since I like the look of it so much (and everyone’s Camel pictures are so tempting) but came to the conclusion I wear too many cool tone colors and I didn’t really like how they looked next to camel.


----------



## lilchoconut

Anyone have photos of the newly released colors?

Olive or midnight blue?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## windnocturne

sagehello said:


> Polene must be reading this thread, because they just responded haha. but of course just as I had thought... they responded that the loose stitching is not considered a defect and won't compromise the use of the bag.


Whenever you can, would you mind sharing a photo of the loose stitching? Just to help moderate my expectations in dealing with customer service if I ever have to. Bummer about the reply. 



RoyalChi said:


> Yep, it’s decided. I need a Dix haha. I’ve fallen in love with the look of this bag. Now to hurry up and decide on a color before the free shipping ends. Narrowed it down to Sandalwood and the Tissé Duo Taupe. I’m leaning a little more towards Sandalwood as I love dark chocolate browns, but ugh they both look gorgeous and would go with different things!


I vote sandalwood too!


----------



## purplehilighter

ziagouel said:


> I vote for Sandalwood because the shade is lovely and the longevity would be better since it's their sturdy textured leather. And it's the same price as the wool one. But that's just my preference
> 
> I will probably also get a Dix, I just love the shape and gotta use that free shipping opportunity . Most likely in Camel to really feel that equestrian vibe; was leaning towards Cognac first but knowing myself that smooth leather wouldn't stay smooth too long


I concur on the Sandalwood, especially when the price is the same. I cannot bring myself to pay for a fabric bag when I know the leather version is the same.

I would have bought the dix in sandalwood but I had purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini clutch in the same colour so....


----------



## poleneceline

First thing I see this morning is Polene email about their beautiful green bags! So tempting.


----------



## poleneceline

RoyalChi said:


> Yep, it’s decided. I need a Dix haha. I’ve fallen in love with the look of this bag. Now to hurry up and decide on a color before the free shipping ends. Narrowed it down to Sandalwood and the Tissé Duo Taupe. I’m leaning a little more towards Sandalwood as I love dark chocolate browns, but ugh they both look gorgeous and would go with different things!


What colors do you normally wear in your outfits? What colors do you have for bags already? I'm very cool toned so I stuck with black and taupe/white. It just depends on what vibe you want. 

Speaking of the Dix, I took my Dix to a dentist appointment and the front desk girl recognized it as Polene, so we talked about Polene handbags for a bit. It really is versatile. You can wear it as a short shoulder bag, long shoulder bag, or crossbody, but I also found with the short strap I can wear it across my chest like a belt bag/fanny pack, which looks really nice with more casual or streetwear outfits.


----------



## poleneceline

I've been looking at black shoulder/hobo bags, such as the Dior Saddle Bag, the YSL Le 5 a 7 bag, the leather Celine Ava bag, LV loop bag, Loewe luna bag, the list goes on. I think the Polene Dix is the best dupe or alternative for these other bags.


----------



## RoyalChi

poleneceline said:


> What colors do you normally wear in your outfits? What colors do you have for bags already? I'm very cool toned so I stuck with black and taupe/white. It just depends on what vibe you want.
> 
> Speaking of the Dix, I took my Dix to a dentist appointment and the front desk girl recognized it as Polene, so we talked about Polene handbags for a bit. It really is versatile. You can wear it as a short shoulder bag, long shoulder bag, or crossbody, but I also found with the short strap I can wear it across my chest like a belt bag/fanny pack, which looks really nice with more casual or streetwear outfits.


Good questions. In the fall/winter, my most worn colors are cool burgundies, cool dark green, rust orange, and occasionally navy. Black and cool dark brown gets used a lot too. In spring/summer, I tend to stick to a lot of cream/warmer whites, light blues, light mauve, and light brown tones. My own undertone is neutral.

As for my current bag selection… lacking lol. Currently, the only ones I have and enjoy are black and a Polene chalk. I recently got rid of the bags I did not use much.

Yea that versatility has really drawn me in! I mostly only have top handle bags as that’s my preference, but I’ve realized I’m longing for something small and hands free sometimes. I love that you can choose to wear it long or short over shoulder.


----------



## poleneceline

RoyalChi said:


> Good questions. In the fall/winter, my most worn colors are cool burgundies, cool dark green, rust orange, and occasionally navy. Black and cool dark brown gets used a lot too. In spring/summer, I tend to stick to a lot of cream/warmer whites, light blues, light mauve, and light brown tones. My own undertone is neutral.
> 
> As for my current bag selection… lacking lol. Currently, the only ones I have and enjoy are black and a Polene chalk. I recently got rid of the bags I did not use much.
> 
> Yea that versatility has really drawn me in! I mostly only have top handle bags as that’s my preference, but I’ve realized I’m longing for something small and hands free sometimes. I love that you can choose to wear it long or short over shoulder.


So...sandalwood for the winter and taupe for the summer? Hahahahahaha!!

My only advice would be to get one dix first and then if you really like it you can get a second one. However, my favorite Polene bag designs are the Neuf and Huit, and the Huit in taupe is literally the perfect summer bag. You can use it for any occasion.


----------



## Punkey

RoyalChi said:


> Yep, it’s decided. I need a Dix haha. I’ve fallen in love with the look of this bag. Now to hurry up and decide on a color before the free shipping ends. Narrowed it down to Sandalwood and the Tissé Duo Taupe. I’m leaning a little more towards Sandalwood as I love dark chocolate browns, but ugh they both look gorgeous and would go with different things!


I also grew very font of the dix..I was never really interested in it before but now my everyday bucket bag kind of broke and I am thinking of replacing it with the dix in olive.
When does free shipping end? Is it until friday? Didn't they extend it last year until the end of the year?
Does anyone have the dix in olive?


----------



## RoyalChi

poleneceline said:


> So...sandalwood for the winter and taupe for the summer? Hahahahahaha!!
> 
> My only advice would be to get one dix first and then if you really like it you can get a second one. However, my favorite Polene bag designs are the Neuf and Huit, and the Huit in taupe is literally the perfect summer bag. You can use it for any occasion.


Lmao YES you understand!! That was my exact thought , both colors have their uses. I’m really thinking of going sandalwood for the Dix, as I think the shape looks really good in the more striking, darker shades. But yes, definitely need something lighter toned for my summer outfits.

I absolutely adore my Neuf. Even when the chalk doesn’t quite suit my outfit, I still want to bring it along haha. I’ve been eyeing the Huit too. Do you have mini or standard? Im definitely a small bag person and wonder if the mini would be too much of a pain to get in and out of. It does have a very cute summer vibe.


----------



## RoyalChi

Punkey said:


> I also grew very font of the dix..I was never really interested in it before but now my everyday bucket bag kind of broke and I am thinking of replacing it with the dix in olive.
> When does free shipping end? Is it until friday? Didn't they extend it last year until the end of the year?
> Does anyone have the dix in olive?


So far I think it is still ending the 23rd. Have not seen anything about them extending it yet. Panic mode setting in as I need to make a decision haha. I have not seen olive but from what others have said, it looks VERY similar to the Taupe and the green tone to it is subtle.


----------



## poleneceline

RoyalChi said:


> Lmao YES you understand!! That was my exact thought , both colors have their uses. I’m really thinking of going sandalwood for the Dix, as I think the shape looks really good in the more striking, darker shades. But yes, definitely need something lighter toned for my summer outfits.
> 
> I absolutely adore my Neuf. Even when the chalk doesn’t quite suit my outfit, I still want to bring it along haha. I’ve been eyeing the Huit too. Do you have mini or standard? Im definitely a small bag person and wonder if the mini would be too much of a pain to get in and out of. It does have a very cute summer vibe.


I also think about how color affects the design of the bag, if that makes sense. The Dix has sort of a saddle bag design, so I personally avoided the camel tones for two reasons: 1. the warm tones clash with my skin and 2. I would feel more comfortable getting the bag in cooler tones so I can match them with my black outfits and take them to more dressy events. 

Given the colors you mentioned I think the sandalwood is a great match. For the Huit, it depends on how much you like to carry. I have the Huit in regular size and small size. The Huit in regular size holds almost as much as the full sized Neuf. The Mini one is a small bag, but it can still hold phone, cardholder, other small items. But it can be hard to get in and out of yes, that is part of its design.


----------



## poleneceline

RoyalChi said:


> So far I think it is still ending the 23rd. Have not seen anything about them extending it yet. Panic mode setting in as I need to make a decision haha. I have not seen olive but from what others have said, it looks VERY similar to the Taupe and the green tone to it is subtle.


I never had problems returning bags to Polene, as long as you return within the time window. The only hassle is returning through DHL so it depends on how easy it is for you to access a DHL shipping store.


----------



## poleneceline

Minie26 said:


> Hi guys,
> i have been planning to get my second Polene's bag this time due to the free shipping promo. Unfortunately the items that i'm eyeing on is on pre-order basis. Will they charge my credit card now or they will charge when they ship my order? Because the pre order shipping is estimated to be on 20 January ,  about 1 month from now. Should i order now (enjoy the free shipping promo) or wait next month (and pay for the shipping). Anyone have any issue with pre order item?
> 
> *Second question*, i need opinion,  my first Polene bag is the Neuf Mini in black, so i always thought of getting the *Camel Neuf Mini* until i saw the *Dix in Camel* ( i didn't like Dix before but i changed my mind now). Now i can't stop thinking about it. Neuf is more of my style, coz i like top handle bag. But I don't have anything like Dix ... Would love to hear your opinion. Thank you


I'm going to give you my unhelpful but honest advice: you're just going to have to order all the bags you want to try and then return the ones that don't work for you! Sometimes you really have to be hands-on and actually try to go about your day and carry your stuff in it to see if it works for you. Sometimes you notice things that you wouldn't have ever noticed from reviews or even in store. 

For example, I tried the Umi twice and I couldn't figure out why it didn't work for me until I got the Dix at the same time. The Umi strap is wide so it looks kind of big on me, but the Dix doesn't. The Dix is great because it is so versatile but would a stiff leather and stiff zipper bother you? I think it might soften up over time but if that bothers you, then you have to see if other positive qualities outweigh the negatives. 

For a top handle, have you looked at the Sept?


----------



## poleneceline

ramona708 said:


> I have the numero un quite long, before the beginning of the „polene hype“. Now I ordered another numero un a few weeks ago and I sent it right back. I can tell you: the quality was worse, you could see the differences. Stitching was crooked, the flap was kind of thinner leather, the bottom corners were uneven and on one spot the leather was peeling.
> So I agree with everyone saying the quality is not that good (anymore). I own several coach bags in the same price range, they are better quality, even though made in Asia. Then Strathberry is far beyond in leather and stitching quality, which are also handmade in Spain. And the LV Empreinte you just cannot compare, completely different league.
> But thats just my opinion and experiences! I do love my Polenes, but wont buy anymore.


If this is a common occurence, that does make me sad. I got into handbags the beginning of this year, so it is hard for me to believe that the quality could change so much in only a few months. I haven't had problems with the Dix bags I ordered recently.


----------



## poleneceline

RoyalChi said:


> I never really gave the Dix a second thought but man, the new wool ones are stuck on my mind! I’m always weak for contrast or multi color designs. I’ve been wanting a shade of brown/light brown bag for a while as I have none currently, something good for spring/summer outfits.  hmm decisions, both the Taupe and Camel look lovely!


 If you get it, please take pictures for us!


----------



## poleneceline

WillWordForBags said:


> Hello, my sweet friend! Thank you for remembering about my surgery. It went well, but recovery took a lot longer than I expected as I had some side effects to deal with that weren't fun, to say the least. So I am slowly getting back to normal.
> How was your surgery? Are you recovering all right??
> I tried to order the Neuf Mini in Taupe but every time I go to purchase it says "Item not available." So I must now stalk the page until it lets me order it.
> So glad you were able to get your post-op gift. It is lovely. Love the color and the shape. Enjoy, my friend. Happy holidays!


Hope you two recover smoothly and get lots of rest, relaxation and TLC! Everyone stay healthy, it's the winter and cold/flu season.


----------



## RoyalChi

poleneceline said:


> I also think about how color affects the design of the bag, if that makes sense. The Dix has sort of a saddle bag design, so I personally avoided the camel tones for two reasons: 1. the warm tones clash with my skin and 2. I would feel more comfortable getting the bag in cooler tones so I can match them with my black outfits and take them to more dressy events.
> 
> Given the colors you mentioned I think the sandalwood is a great match. For the Huit, it depends on how much you like to carry. I have the Huit in regular size and small size. The Huit in regular size holds almost as much as the full sized Neuf. The Mini one is a small bag, but it can still hold phone, cardholder, other small items. But it can be hard to get in and out of yes, that is part of its design.


Thank you! I really appreciate your input, sometimes it just helps to think “out loud” with someone about these things 

I don’t take much with me, just phone, card holder, sanitizer, keys, earbuds. I have the Neuf in mini and it is plenty roomy for my needs. Some people think that one is annoying to get in and out of too but it’s not too big of a deal to me, so mini Huit probably wouldn’t be too annoying either. I’ll have to stock YouTube and watch Huit reviews all night lol! For now, it is looking VERY likely that I’ll be ordering the Dix in sandalwood


----------



## poleneceline

The conversations and debate about Polene quality is very interesting to me, not just because I've had good experience, but also because it seems like people can have wildly different standards on what is acceptable or good quality. After people started talking about it, I also inspected my bags. But it could also be I don't notice if stitches aren't exactly perfect, or if there are glazing or peeling issues unless it's really obvious. At least for stitches, I don't focus on that too much because it's a handmade item. To me, the leather is from an animal and a living person made the bag, so I don't expect the same kind of machine perfect stitching. Just thinking about a leather worker hunched over their table stitching a bag makes my back hurt!

I'm definitely not saying any side or any opinion is incorrect, I'm just stating an observation that people's perspectives can definitely be very different.


----------



## poleneceline

RoyalChi said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate your input, sometimes it just helps to think “out loud” with someone about these things
> 
> I don’t take much with me, just phone, card holder, sanitizer, keys, earbuds. I have the Neuf in mini and it is plenty roomy for my needs. Some people think that one is annoying to get in and out of too but it’s not too big of a deal to me, so mini Huit probably wouldn’t be too annoying either. I’ll have to stock YouTube and watch Huit reviews all night lol! For now, it is looking VERY likely that I’ll be ordering the Dix in sandalwood


I love talking about bags, so standing offer to you and anyone else to just message me and talk bags. It does help to have a sounding board when you're figuring out whether or not something is right for you or if its worth buying. 

Mini Huit will be plenty for you. The string on the side allows the top to expand so you shouldn't have any problems. And it really is very cute.


----------



## poleneceline

south-of-france said:


> Long line today at Polène Paris. About a 45 minute wait. They had what I wanted, Neuf mini in glacier. She’s really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659817


I heard the stores always have long lines. You waited 45 minutes outside the store?


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Dix in collection


----------



## onehotlatte

Punkey said:


> I also grew very font of the dix..I was never really interested in it before but now my everyday bucket bag kind of broke and I am thinking of replacing it with the dix in olive.
> When does free shipping end? Is it until friday? Didn't they extend it last year until the end of the year?
> Does anyone have the dix in olive?


Here’s an unboxing video of the Polene Dix in olive. I hope it’s helpful.


----------



## Mairaculi

poleneceline said:


> What colors do you normally wear in your outfits? What colors do you have for bags already? I'm very cool toned so I stuck with black and taupe/white. It just depends on what vibe you want.
> 
> Speaking of the Dix, I took my Dix to a dentist appointment and the front desk girl recognized it as Polene, so we talked about Polene handbags for a bit. It really is versatile. You can wear it as a short shoulder bag, long shoulder bag, or crossbody, but I also found with the short strap I can wear it across my chest like a belt bag/fanny pack, which looks really nice with more casual or streetwear outfits.


It's so versatile. It's the only bag ever (from any brand) that I want to own in multiple colors.


----------



## michellemaggiemoo

poleneceline said:


> The conversations and debate about Polene quality is very interesting to me, not just because I've had good experience, but also because it seems like people can have wildly different standards on what is acceptable or good quality. After people started talking about it, I also inspected my bags. But it could also be I don't notice if stitches aren't exactly perfect, or if there are glazing or peeling issues unless it's really obvious. At least for stitches, I don't focus on that too much because it's a handmade item. To me, the leather is from an animal and a living person made the bag, so I don't expect the same kind of machine perfect stitching. Just thinking about a leather worker hunched over their table stitching a bag makes my back hurt!
> 
> I'm definitely not saying any side or any opinion is incorrect, I'm just stating an observation that people's perspectives can definitely be very different.


I think the expectation should be when buying new it should come in perfect condition! If everyone just accepted the odd bit of peeling or shoddy stitching the the retailer gets away with it and the low standards will remain the same or could get even worse! Hopefully as people like myself who have experienced receiving bags from Polene with defects return them, then hopefully their quality control will get better in future?


----------



## south-of-france

poleneceline said:


> I heard the stores always have long lines. You waited 45 minutes outside the store?


Correct, I waited 45 min. and was surprised that Polène now has a line too.


----------



## Punkey

onehotlatte said:


> Here’s an unboxing video of the Polene Dix in olive. I hope it’s helpful.


Thank you for the link. Wow this bag is stunning. It may be a bit small for me. I just splurged a few months ago on a more expensive bag and this is holding me back right now. I think the olive dix would make a great summer bag but I am not 100 percent sure I need it or would use it that often.
I'll see if Polene does extend the free shipping option until the end of December and have a few more days to think about it. Otherwise I feel like I cannot really justify it.


----------



## Clothilde

So after admiring Polene’s designs for a long time, I finally pulled the trigger with the free shipping and got a number of designs that I have long admired. 

Ordering was fine, shipping was fast and they came well packed. The boxes are nice and the dust bags are thick. 

But when I opened them my overwhelming feeling was disappointment. I have a lot of contemporary bags (Furla, Wandler, Strathberry, Coach, Oroton and yes, Michael Kors) and was expecting similar quality. But I don’t think the leather quality is as good as any of those brands. I think Polene does a great job with their website and the bags are very photogenic, but they just don’t look anywhere near as good in real life. 

Here is my rundown
Un in camel - came with asymmetrical folds, and the top edge of the bag juts out from the flap instead of being covered by the flap. It makes a great design, well, not great. If this can be fixed with restuffing, I might keep this one, as I love the design and like the colour and size. 

Un nano in lilac. This looks really cute but my phone is a tight fit. The main issue is that the edge of the shoulder strap is really sharp and scratches my skin. 

Sept - the new wool version in camel. Colour is insipid and in person I don’t like the proportions of the bag. A definite return.

Neuf in blush. Pebbled leather feels kind of powdery. Not sure I love the colour enough. Folds are asymmetrical but I think it matters less with this design. 

Mini neuf in glacier. Colour less intense in real life but still nice. Came with a rough rubbed patch on the leather on the front of the bag. Folds asymmetrical but as above it doesn’t look too bad with this design. Like the nano, my phone fits but only just. 

Tonca in maple. I like the colour. The strap is darker than the bag which I didn’t pick up in the photos. I don’t love the way the end of the strap hangs down. Keeping for my daughter who likes it. 

So overall, I still love the designs and think they are unique and very chic. But for me the execution is lacking. I would rather pay a bit more and have better quality leather. 

Hope this review is helpful


----------



## windnocturne

Hello friends. 
It’s been a couple of months since I last bought from Polene (May this year I think?) and I bought a mini neuf in chalk this time with the free shipping. 
The size is really cute, the opening is not as narrow as I expected, and the colour is gorgeous. 
I inspected it really closely and found a small area at the top handle where it looks like the raw leather edges are exposed. I recall a PF member highlighting this before but I don’t recall the outcome. 
Have emailed CS on this and will update regarding the outcome!


----------



## sagehello

windnocturne said:


> Whenever you can, would you mind sharing a photo of the loose stitching? Just to help moderate my expectations in dealing with customer service if I ever have to. Bummer about the reply.
> 
> 
> I vote sandalwood too!


yup! see pics below. loose stitching near the handle and under the bag. I'm worried if it were to ever get snagged on something  The nano I received also came with asymmetrical folds. I ended up keeping the bag - I didn't want to deal with the hassle of returning and repurchasing since they wouldn't allow for an exchange and I didn't want to risk receiving a new bag with more flaws lol.


----------



## windnocturne

sagehello said:


> yup! see pics below. loose stitching near the handle and under the bag. I'm worried if it were to ever get snagged on something  The nano I received also came with asymmetrical folds. I ended up keeping the bag - I didn't want to deal with the hassle of returning and repurchasing since they wouldn't allow for an exchange and I didn't want to risk receiving a new bag with more flaws lol.
> 
> View attachment 5676754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676755


Thank you for the photos! 
Wow that is quite obviously loose. It is a bummer indeed that they just passed it off as within their QC. 
It’s likely then that for my bag it will be said to be within QC as well. It’s not terribly obvious for mine but I  wonder if it may worsen with use. 

Shout out to @WillWordForBags who definitely enabled me to pull the trigger on the mini neuf! Haha. Hope you are recovering well my dear.


----------



## Angiesese

Hi! Coming out of anonymity on this topic that I've been avidly reading since I felt into Polene rabbit's hole in 2020. Bought and sold many of their bags in the last year because  I chose colors that I loved but that in the end didn't match many of my outfits. 
Their Un in the traditional size is a lovely bag but too heavy if you keep it on your shoulders all day long. I sold it even if I am still missing the beautiful polar blue shade I chose. 
The Nano imho is the perfect bag that you can wear during a relaxed weekend when you are out with the family. You will also need a diaper bag for the babies' necessities but this cutie will look lovely enough to give you that typical refined Parisienne girl vibe. 
The Beri was not my bread and butter, ended up selling her with no remorse.
The maxi Cyme in Camel is my workday bag, even better than my prev Neverfull. I have been wearing her nonstop since May and the leather wears like iron, no scratches or wear. 
The Hobo Dix is a great bag when you need more space, the only downside is that it's pretty narrow so you need to open it with two hands but it seems to get better with usage.


Just wanted to give you my 2cents on the leather quality issues topic. For Christmas I rewarded myseld with a premium designer bag that I have been lusting for a couple of years (Celine nano belt) and the leather used is so plasticky and the upper part seems so wonky that I cannot believe that I really paid 1800€ for her. It is a great looking bag though and I don't think that I will return her but imho Polene drummed leather is way more pleasant to the touch that the one Celine used for the belt (and for the Sangle that I already have). I am not too fond either of Hermes Epsom and Togo, they aren't anything special considering the price tag they come with. 
The best leather ever imho is the one Ferragamo used to use for the Soft Sofia line but gone are those days. 
Imho Polene is a brand with one of the highest value for money.


----------



## Jereni

poleneceline said:


> I also think about how color affects the design of the bag, if that makes sense. The Dix has sort of a saddle bag design, so I personally avoided the camel tones for two reasons: 1. the warm tones clash with my skin and 2. I would feel more comfortable getting the bag in cooler tones so I can match them with my black outfits and take them to more dressy events.
> 
> Given the colors you mentioned I think the sandalwood is a great match. For the Huit, it depends on how much you like to carry. I have the Huit in regular size and small size. The Huit in regular size holds almost as much as the full sized Neuf. The Mini one is a small bag, but it can still hold phone, cardholder, other small items. But it can be hard to get in and out of yes, that is part of its design.



For me color and bag design often have to ‘go together’, at least in my head. Often the first color I see a bag in is the ‘quintessential’ color for that bag, to me, and sometimes I struggle liking a bag as much in any other color after that. I think this happens more with trendy and seasonal bags tho, and when a brand has chosen to really promote a bag in a particular color during a season.

I’m having this problem right now with my Valextra Iside. I first saw it in their classic ‘oyster’ color and that’s what I own. I love the bag and want another one but no other color they have looks ‘right’ to me for some reason haha.

All that said, I don’t have this problem with too many of Polene’s bags. I do sort of fundamentally associate the Dix with brown… prob due to the equestrian vibes.


----------



## WillWordForBags

windnocturne said:


> Thank you for the photos!
> Wow that is quite obviously loose. It is a bummer indeed that they just passed it off as within their QC.
> It’s likely then that for my bag it will be said to be within QC as well. It’s not terribly obvious for mine but I  wonder if it may worsen with use.
> 
> Shout out to @WillWordForBags who definitely enabled me to pull the trigger on the mini neuf! Haha. Hope you are recovering well my dear.


Thank you so much, darling @windnocturne. You are the sweetest. So glad you got your Neuf Mini. It’s the best. 

Haven’t seen photos or anything yet on here, cause I have been in a slow recovery. My taupe one was sold out every time I tried to order it so it’s going to have to be for next year. 

Keep me posted. Sending you holiday love.


----------



## skiffie

lilchoconut said:


> Anyone have photos of the newly released colors?
> 
> Olive or midnight blue?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Terrible lighting today but I think this is pretty true to colour. I really like it. Protective stickers still on since I have to exchange it due to the defect.


----------



## RoyalChi

skiffie said:


> Terrible lighting today but I think this is pretty true to colour. I really like it. Protective stickers still on since I have to exchange it due to the defect.
> 
> View attachment 5676912


Oh that is beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I’ve had my eye on that blue from the moment I got the email about it, it is my ultimate favorite shade of blue but unfortunately don’t know how much use I would get out of it. Looks like a lovely spring/summer color though!


----------



## skiffie

RoyalChi said:


> Oh that is beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I’ve had my eye on that blue from the moment I got the email about it, it is my ultimate favorite shade of blue but unfortunately don’t know how much use I would get out of it. Looks like a lovely spring/summer color though!


Funny you say that - I was actually thinking the opposite; that it's too dark for spring/summer but a great winter colour!


----------



## RoyalChi

skiffie said:


> Funny you say that - I was actually thinking the opposite; that it's too dark for spring/summer but a great winter colour!


Lol! Guess it all depends on your wardrobe. I live in blue in the summer so would be easier to match my summer wardrobe. This wouldn’t match anything I wear in the winter though.


----------



## Mairaculi

skiffie said:


> Terrible lighting today but I think this is pretty true to colour. I really like it. Protective stickers still on since I have to exchange it due to the defect.
> 
> View attachment 5676912


I really love this color. It would fit so perfectly in my wardrobe - all year round. Unfortunately they don't make it in one of the styles on my wishlist, which are the Huit and the Beri. I even wrote to customer service about it and they answered that there are currently no plans to make these styles in midnight blue


----------



## calendula3

I've finally decided to pre-order the Dix in midnight blue and it's sold out! Just my luck. Does anybody know if it's some sort of limited color or will I have the chance to buy it?


----------



## Linesl

calendula3 said:


> I've finally decided to pre-order the Dix in midnight blue and it's sold out! Just my luck. Does anybody know if it's some sort of limited color or will I have the chance to buy it?


I've had an eye on the product page for the Cyme (even though I already pre-ordered it) and it's been out of stock a few times in black for the pre-order, but keeps coming back available for pre-order again the next day or so. I'd just keep an eye on the page, it's probably the same thing with the Dix in midnight blue - they just need to make it available for pre-order again


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Clothilde said:


> So after admiring Polene’s designs for a long time, I finally pulled the trigger with the free shipping and got a number of designs that I have long admired.
> 
> Ordering was fine, shipping was fast and they came well packed. The boxes are nice and the dust bags are thick.
> 
> But when I opened them my overwhelming feeling was disappointment. I have a lot of contemporary bags (Furla, Wandler, Strathberry, Coach, Oroton and yes, Michael Kors) and was expecting similar quality. But I don’t think the leather quality is as good as any of those brands. I think Polene does a great job with their website and the bags are very photogenic, but they just don’t look anywhere near as good in real life.
> 
> Here is my rundown
> Un in camel - came with asymmetrical folds, and the top edge of the bag juts out from the flap instead of being covered by the flap. It makes a great design, well, not great. If this can be fixed with restuffing, I might keep this one, as I love the design and like the colour and size.
> 
> Un nano in lilac. This looks really cute but my phone is a tight fit. The main issue is that the edge of the shoulder strap is really sharp and scratches my skin.
> 
> Sept - the new wool version in camel. Colour is insipid and in person I don’t like the proportions of the bag. A definite return.
> 
> Neuf in blush. Pebbled leather feels kind of powdery. Not sure I love the colour enough. Folds are asymmetrical but I think it matters less with this design.
> 
> Mini neuf in glacier. Colour less intense in real life but still nice. Came with a rough rubbed patch on the leather on the front of the bag. Folds asymmetrical but as above it doesn’t look too bad with this design. Like the nano, my phone fits but only just.
> 
> Tonca in maple. I like the colour. The strap is darker than the bag which I didn’t pick up in the photos. I don’t love the way the end of the strap hangs down. Keeping for my daughter who likes it.
> 
> So overall, I still love the designs and think they are unique and very chic. But for me the execution is lacking. I would rather pay a bit more and have better quality leather.
> 
> Hope this review is helpful


This was very helpful. I’ve been think of trying one, but now I’m not sure.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Don’t know if this was shared already but another Polene bag is featured again on the Netflix show Emily in Paris, on the latest season (3) and the bag is the lovely YKÉ.


----------



## WillWordForBags

There’s also a scene on episode 9 of Emily in Paris season 3, where a girl is wearing a Tonca. Love it when I notice my dear Polenes on screen.


----------



## JulieJanie

Love the YKÉ!


----------



## blkbarbie310

This is my first Polene and certainly won't be my last!


----------



## Antonia

blkbarbie310 said:


> This is my first Polene and certainly won't be my last!
> 
> View attachment 5678294


Beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

ramona708 said:


> I have the numero un quite long, before the beginning of the „polene hype“. Now I ordered another numero un a few weeks ago and I sent it right back. I can tell you: the quality was worse, you could see the differences. Stitching was crooked, the flap was kind of thinner leather, the bottom corners were uneven and on one spot the leather was peeling.
> So I agree with everyone saying the quality is not that good (anymore). I own several coach bags in the same price range, they are better quality, even though made in Asia. Then Strathberry is far beyond in leather and stitching quality, which are also handmade in Spain. And the LV Empreinte you just cannot compare, completely different league.
> But thats just my opinion and experiences! I do love my Polenes, but wont buy anymore.


Thanks for the info! Helped me decide to say nope!


----------



## calendula3

Linesl said:


> I've had an eye on the product page for the Cyme (even though I already pre-ordered it) and it's been out of stock a few times in black for the pre-order, but keeps coming back available for pre-order again the next day or so. I'd just keep an eye on the page, it's probably the same thing with the Dix in midnight blue - they just need to make it available for pre-order again


Thank you! It was as you predicted, I managed to preorder it today in the blue  I'm a bit worried about the comments on their QC but hopefully it'll be a good experience. Seems they need to hire a lot more people though if they want to take advantage of their growing popularity. The YKÉ looks great in Emily, that's potentially another surge of clients and they need to keep up!


----------



## poleneceline




----------



## Jereni

calendula3 said:


> Thank you! It was as you predicted, I managed to preorder it today in the blue  I'm a bit worried about the comments on their QC but hopefully it'll be a good experience. Seems they need to hire a lot more people though if they want to take advantage of their growing popularity. The YKÉ looks great in Emily, that's potentially another surge of clients and they need to keep up!



Glad to see the midnight blue is back available for preorder. 

I’m so excited, we’re going to New York for the next two days so I will get to go by the Polene boutique!!!! I am so excited to get to see a number of the bags in person, like the regular Numero Un, the smaller Sept, and the Dix.  It’d be cool if they have the Dix in blue in person but I suspect if it’s only available for preorder then they won’t have it in the boutique yet. But we’ll see.


----------



## mooLV

Does anyone have a bag in the new Olive colour?  Could you post a pic for me please?  Thanks!


----------



## lilchoconut

mooLV said:


> Does anyone have a bag in the new Olive colour?  Could you post a pic for me please?  Thanks!





onehotlatte said:


> Here’s an unboxing video of the Polene Dix in olive. I hope it’s helpful.



I haven't seen any pics but here is a screenshot of the video that was linked previously


----------



## mooLV

lilchoconut said:


> I haven't seen any pics but here is a screenshot of the video that was linked previously
> 
> View attachment 5679279


Thank you!!


----------



## Angiesese

Yesterday I received the Mini in Blue Minuit/Midnight Blue and it is gorgy!!! The QC for this bag is great, no glue residues or wonky stitches. This shade of blue is a better choice than the polar one because it tends to grey/black so it can be easier matched with both winter and spring/summer palettes because it looks good both with black and whites.


----------



## Antonia

Angiesese said:


> Yesterday I received the Mini in Blue Minuit/Midnight Blue and it is gorgy!!! The QC for this bag is great, no glue residues or wonky stitches. This shade of blue is a better choice than the polar one because it tends to grey/black so it can be easier matched with both winter and spring/summer palettes because it looks good both with black and whites.
> 
> View attachment 5679395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679396


That is so beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------

